# What Do You Look Like?



## Bambi

Just curious as to what TBT members look like. 

Please use common sense here. Don't post Fake pictures, nudity or the likes. Lets all be mature about this thread. 

Obviously no one is obligated to post a pic.

Here is me with my dog, Kismet.... after a long day of work. Yes it's a pretty ugly picture and I look like a 12 year old with these pigtails but this is my mug. Lets see your's.


----------



## Prof Gallows

You're very pretty!


Though my picture is derp.


----------



## Bambi

Nice to put a face to the posts! ^_^ I always pictures you with a long white beard and glasses for some reason.....


----------



## SockHead

Here's me!


----------



## Bambi

Love it  Nice guitar too!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bambi said:


> Nice to put a face to the posts! ^_^ I always pictures you with a long white beard and glasses for some reason.....



Thankfully you know what I look like now. XD


----------



## AmenFashion

Me at this second in my pjs. Not me at my best, but it's me lol.


----------



## Feraligator

Prof Gallows said:


> You're very pretty!
> 
> 
> Though my picture is derp.



Nice hair, mini mohican going on up there.


----------



## Bambi

AmenFashion said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2628
> 
> 
> 
> Me at this second in my pjs. Not me at my best, but it's me lol.



The only time I'm at my best is after spending an hour or two on photoshop lol.


----------



## AmenFashion

Bambi said:


> The only time I'm at my best is after spending an hour or two on photoshop lol.



Hahah girl stop, you're beautiful


----------



## Bambi

I'd say were all pretty sexy for a bunch of AC nerds ^_~


----------



## Prof Gallows

Too sexy for TBT.


----------



## Juicebox

I barely have any pictures of myself, so this is the best one I could find. My hair is usually really curly though.


----------



## Jake

Bambi said:


> Love it  Nice guitar too!


He's humped that. I've witnessed it

After 17 years, 2 months, and 30 days I have finally started to become ugly so no pics for a while


----------



## Micah

Jake. said:


> He's humped that. I've witnessed it
> 
> After 17 years, 2 months, and 30 days I have finally started to become ugly so no pics for a while


Just now?


----------



## Jake

Ya :\


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## PaJami

Here's me! Not the best picture, but meh


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> Here's me!


Kawaii Sockhead-Sama!!!!!!


----------



## Thunder

i find that offensive


----------



## Ashtot

The man that took this picture told me to make a funny face.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thread Drop



Spoiler











Hello there.


----------



## SockHead

Bacon Boy said:


> Thread Drop
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there.



you are not a model the camera just took a picture by itself!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I'm the guy on the right, by the way. Gabe Newell on left.


----------



## Stevey Queen

..My picture is so big you can't see all of it at once o.o at least on my screen.


----------



## Julie

I swear I'm not a 12 year old


----------



## oath2order

Julie said:


> I swear I'm not a 12 year old



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Dustbunnii

This is pretty much what I look like on a daily basis. Maybe I'll take a better pic with my hair down later 





Edit with a pic that I just took. Even put on some eyeliner. For funsies.


Spoiler


----------



## Kip

Here is muh ugliness (not in full glory) :T



Spoiler








Kinda Old


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Here is muh ugliness (not in full glory) :T
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda Old



I don't want to sound racist but i know you're black but i keep picturing you as white boy

sorry if this offends you I'm not trying to i love you


----------



## broadwaythecat

I feel like an outcast all of you are or were in puberty. Well, I'm in puberty too


----------



## Roel

This is me


Spoiler









 Jk that's a old picture. 



Spoiler


----------



## oath2order

Roel said:


> This is me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk that's a old picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Sarah

this picture is kind of old and my face is cut off but i'm too lazy to find another one



Spoiler



gnrkssgddddddvg




also i'm not 10


----------



## AndyB

It's always serious business.


----------



## Keenan

Because why not?


Spoiler


----------



## Caius

AndyB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always serious business.



Who's that laday~


----------



## Stevey Queen

Roel said:


> This is me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk that's a old picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



First you were cute and now your a hunk <3


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> I don't want to sound racist but i know you're black but i keep picturing you as white boy
> 
> sorry if this offends you I'm not trying to i love you



god damit jake you don't just say that to people


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> I don't want to sound racist but i know you're black but i keep picturing you as white boy
> 
> sorry if this offends you I'm not trying to i love you



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## broadwaythecat

oath2order said:


> omg for a minute I'm like wait is he nine?!
> 
> And I'm not in puberty, dear looky



well I am..Ever since this year I've been getting very very moody, and I have to wear....mini bra

 I just h8 myself for posting this


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Not one of my best, just took this about a second ago for you guys.


----------



## YanoShigun

I seriously think I'm just waiting for Jake to get banned again. Oh the sweet relief.


----------



## AndyB

YanoShigun said:


> I seriously think I'm just waiting for Jake to get banned again. Oh the sweet relief.



Don't encourage it. It's only going to start more conflicts.


----------



## YanoShigun

AndyB said:


> Don't encourage it. It's only going to start more conflicts.


Sorry.


----------



## Kip

Jake. said:


> I don't want to sound racist but i know you're black but i keep picturing you as white boy
> 
> sorry if this offends you I'm not trying to i love you



ROFL not at all, i get this a lot, probably cause i don't talk like a "pimp" all the time (also known as black talk) i only slip it in every once in while  EDIT: Mother of grapes that sounds perved. I find it funny but you might wanna watch who you say that to XD


----------



## indigoXdaisy

mlnintendo97 said:


> Not one of my best, just took this about a second ago for you guys.
> 
> View attachment 2635



I always assumed you were a girl for some reason, lol.


----------



## Caius

"Was"


----------



## Keenan

mlnintendo97 said:


> Not one of my best, just took this about a second ago for you guys.
> 
> View attachment 2635


I don't know if you know who this is, but you look a lot like the Youtuber, Paint. (Jon Cozart)


Spoiler


----------



## Kip

mlnintendo97 said:


> Not one of my best, just took this about a second ago for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635



Ahaha you be lookin scary



indigoXdaisy said:


> I always assumed you were a girl for some reason, lol.
> 
> This is me:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to smile, but meh. I hate my smile. >.< Please admire the candy dispenser on the counter behind me. It was filled with Chewy Sprees. :3


Wow, so many unique faces here. Blue eyes #'u'#



Zr388 said:


> "Was"



Rofl!


----------



## Nicole.

-snip-


----------



## Kip

Nicole_AC. said:


> This is my ugly..or should I say 'fugly' face. I'll probably brake your screen..:L !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637



I LOLed @ that. You're very cute, there is no way you are ugly!


I wonder if its okay if i keep replying to pictures...


----------



## Nicole.

Kip said:


> I LOLed @ that. You're very cute, there is no way you are ugly!
> 
> 
> I wonder if its okay if i keep replying to pictures...




I hate having to wear glasses >_< I seriously do not look cute and I certainly am ugly, thats for sure!


----------



## Liv

Spoiler











It's the weekend after midterms, so of course I spend the whole day on reddit.

However, I should probably brush my hair.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kip said:


> ROFL not at all, i get this a lot, probably cause i don't talk like a "pimp" all the time (also known as black talk) i only slip it in every once in while  EDIT: Mother of grapes that sounds perved. I find it funny but you might wanna watch who you say that to XD



Ebonix.


----------



## Kip

Lovemcqueen said:


> Ebonix.



Thanks for that, I'm pretty dumb :>


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kip said:


> Thanks for that, I'm pretty dumb :>



Kippers...your a genius.


----------



## Trundle

so many lovely people on this thread


----------



## Bacon Boy

E765 said:


> wooohoooo
> insecurity detectors going through the roof
> none of you are ugly!






*Attractive people!*​


----------



## Sarah

Nicole_AC. said:


> I hate having to wear glasses >_<



if you hate wearing glasses just get contacts, that's what i did


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sarah said:


> if you hate wearing glasses just get contacts, that's what i did



I couldn't get contacts out of my eyes to save my life. I only wear glasses when I need to anyways.


----------



## Juicebox

I haven't actually seen a bad-looking person on this thread yet. Animal Crossing apparently has a very attractive fanbase.


----------



## Kip

Lovemcqueen said:


> Kippers...your a genius.



XD You sure? Arigatou :>



E765 said:


> wooohoooo
> insecurity detectors going through the roof
> none of you are ugly!



Ahaha i was thinking this. I think I'm ugly and a lot of other people think they are ugly but they aren't so maybe I'm not?



Juicebox said:


> I haven't actually seen a bad-looking person on this thread yet. Animal Crossing apparently has a very attractive fanbase.



So I'm not ugly then? :X


----------



## one_eye

Alright ladies (and Justin) contain yourselves.


----------



## Justin

one_eye said:


> Alright ladies (and Justin) contain yourselves.



You're the best.


----------



## one_eye

Justin said:


> You're the best.



Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Juicebox said:


> I haven't actually seen a bad-looking person on this thread yet. Animal Crossing apparently has a very attractive fanbase.



You didn't see my picture then..


----------



## Julie

Nicole_AC. said:


> I hate having to wear glasses >_< I seriously do not look cute and I certainly am ugly, thats for sure!



Glasses are super attractive! I switch between glasses and contacts  If you're uncomfortable with them you can always get contacts.



Juicebox said:


> I haven't actually seen a bad-looking person on this thread yet. Animal Crossing apparently has a very attractive fanbase.



Agreed. Everyone here is ridiculously good lookin'


----------



## Dustbunnii

Nicole_AC. said:


> I hate having to wear glasses >_< I seriously do not look cute and I certainly am ugly, thats for sure!



You're not ugly at all  I think you're cute.
And after looking through everyone's pics so far, I can say that no one on here is ugly at all.

I hated wearing glasses for a really long time as well. I tried getting contacts but I sat in the doctor's office for like an hour just trying to get them in and I couldn't ._. I would get really close and then I would blink before they would actually get on my eye. I never tried again after than and I don't really intend to either, lol. 
Now my glasses are just a part of how I see myself and I think I look weird without them instead of bad with them.
Hopefully you'll either be able to get contacts or start liking how you look with glasses (and without). You really don't look as bad as you might think you do


----------



## h-izzle

one_eye said:


> Alright ladies (and Justin) contain yourselves.



beautiful


----------



## broadwaythecat

Sarah said:


> if you hate wearing glasses just get contacts, that's what i did




Thats what I wanna do but too bad so sad everybody thinks I look "cute" with glasses. I hate themomg what the hell did I just post


----------



## Tenyu

Juicebox said:


> I barely have any pictures of myself, so this is the best one I could find. My hair is usually really curly though.



OMG is that Hillary Clinton in the background?!


----------



## broadwaythecat

I just posted a blurry picture of myself on Hatena. Good thing nobody saw that.


----------



## Kip

Lovemcqueen said:


> You didn't see my picture then..



No, Shtop it, you can't decide that :3



lookyhooky said:


> I just posted a blurry picture of myself on Hatena. Good thing nobody saw that.



Haha I'm sure you look pretty :> even if you don't want to be XD


----------



## Trundle

lookyhooky said:


> I just posted a blurry picture of myself on Hatena. Good thing nobody saw that.



http://en.flipnote.hatena.com/5F3702F0513DE61D@DSi/movies


----------



## Micah

Why hello there.


----------



## Ashtot

Kip said:


> XD You sure? Arigatou :>



Anybody who can speak french that well is a genius in my books.


----------



## Kip

Micah said:


> Why hello there.



I didn't know you were male :O (I can be pretty ignorant ^-^; )



You said:


> Anybody who can speak french that well is a genius in my books.



I feel like an egg shell after reading this. I'm all cracked up XDD


----------



## Princess

Spoiler: yolo


----------



## Bacon Boy

pallycake said:


> Spoiler: yolo



So kawaii!


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:


> So kawaii!


ty alfred-sama!!!!!! ^___^~~**


----------



## SockHead

not kawaii


----------



## Nicole.

Sarah said:


> if you hate wearing glasses just get contacts, that's what i did



That's what I was planning on doing. My next eye test is in the summer so hopefully then I'll be able to test them out. I have to wear my glasses 24.7! I lool like a right nerd at school ._.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Prof Gallows said:


> You're very pretty!
> 
> 
> Though my picture is derp.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Never noticed this before, but bald Gallows = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gallows is really Brentalfloss. ._.


----------



## Roel

Lovemcqueen said:


> First you were cute and now your a hunk <3


awww thanks *blushes*


----------



## broadwaythecat

me=


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler










 I'm kind of starting to regret not using this for one of my senior pictures.


----------



## Trundle

Spoiler: In friends attire



aa


----------



## Juicebox

Tenyu said:


> OMG is that Hillary Clinton in the background?!


Hahahaha! That made my day. But unfortunately, no, that isn't Hillary Clinton. It's one of my friends, who happens to look a lot like Hillary Clinton.

Incidentally, my dad has a picture of himself with Hillary Clinton, but we currently can't find it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bacon Boy said:


> Never noticed this before, but bald Gallows =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallows is really Brentalfloss. ._.



Shhh.

Time travel isn't supposed to be discovered yet.


----------



## Bambi

Glad to see this thread has gotten completely out of hand since I last checked in. So many smexy people to gaze upon 

Photoshop is fun. I drink blood.


----------



## AndyB

Can't tell if the ears are pointed, or if your hair covers them in such a way.


----------



## Bambi

lol I photoshopped them pointed


----------



## AndyB

Bambi said:


> lol I photoshopped them pointed



Alright, looks good. Fits in to the vampire look, or at least what I see them to be.


----------



## Prof Gallows

AndyB said:


> Alright, looks good. Fits in to the vampire look, or at least what I see them to be.



Do you kill a vampire with a wooden or silver stake?


----------



## AndyB

Prof Gallows said:


> Do you kill a vampire with a wooden or silver stake?



First off they're to be decapitated. Then it doesn't matter as to being wooden, silver... or a stake. Sacred bullets are to work too.


----------



## Prof Gallows

AndyB said:


> First off they're to be decapitated.



A+


----------



## Bambi

O.O

.........

Plotting my death?

T-T


----------



## Stevey Queen

My most recent "decent" picture.


----------



## Mino

So... is this the Picture Thread Redux? It has a better title anyways.



Spoiler: New haircut.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mino said:


> So... is this the Picture Thread Redux? It has a better title anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New haircut.


Or the Picture Thread Redux x2.
Lookin mighty dapper there, Trevor.


----------



## Bambi

Love the new hair!

I didn't realize there was already a picture thread when I made this one  Could be merged I guess. Up to the mods.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Bambi said:


> Love the new hair!
> 
> I didn't realize there was already a picture thread when I made this one  Could be merged I guess. Up to the mods.


Nah, it's all good!


----------



## Mino

Bambi said:


> Love the new hair!





Bacon Boy said:


> Lookin mighty dapper there, Trevor.



You're both too kind.


----------



## oath2order

Mino said:


> So... is this the Picture Thread Redux? It has a better title anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New haircut.



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Justin

I think we'll leave this one and maybe lock the old one. I mean, the original has *129 pages*. Wouldn't hurt to have a "version 2".


----------



## one_eye

Hey Justin, where's yours? If you don't have one, I can find one for you.


----------



## Justin

one_eye said:


> Hey Justin, where's yours? If you don't have one, I can find one for you.



Fine.

For you. I mean you did post the duckface photo of yourself.



Spoiler








i know i look like **** but o well


----------



## Jake

i am homeless



Spoiler: bee tee dubs this is old pic since i am still ugly


----------



## one_eye

Justin said:


> Fine.
> 
> For you. I mean you did post the duckface photo of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i look like **** but o well



Meow

Part 2:


----------



## Justin

one_eye said:


> Meow
> 
> Part 2:



Nice buns.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:


> So... is this the Picture Thread Redux? It has a better title anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New haircut.


R.I.P. punk rawk Trevor


----------



## Kip

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2647
> My most recent "decent" picture.



Very decent. You look soo familiar!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kip said:


> Very decent. You look soo familiar!



Thanks & lol really?


----------



## oath2order

Lovemcqueen said:


> Thanks & lol really?



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Stevey Queen

oath2order said:


> "You look familiar". I think Kip may be outside your window right now. You should probably look



I did and he wasn't. How disappointing :/


----------



## Georgina_RH

I struggled to find a picture where I'm being serious.. Gave up and settled for the most decent 


Spoiler:  Here goes nothing


----------



## Kip

Lovemcqueen said:


> I did and he wasn't. How disappointing :/



XD I might of just hid somewhere!



Georgina_RH said:


> I struggled to find a picture where I'm being serious.. Gave up and settled for the most decent
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Here goes nothing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651



Ahaha it looks like the straw is stuck in your eye! Your very beautiful if you don't mind my saying.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I must say, everyone on here I have knoticed is so very polite and sweet to everyone. No negative comments. Everyone is good. Only TBT is like this I think. One of a kind


----------



## Jake

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I must say, everyone on here I have knoticed is so very polite and sweet to everyone. No negative comments. Everyone is good. Only TBT is like this I think. One of a kind



senk u i am crying


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Jake. said:


> senk u i am crying



Wow, hmm.. With this I kinda don't have that same feeling anymore...


----------



## Kip

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I must say, everyone on here I have knoticed is so very polite and sweet to everyone. No negative comments. Everyone is good. Only TBT is like this I think. One of a kind



Well, people can be pretty snappy sometimes but yes there are kind souls OuO


----------



## Georgina_RH

Kip said:


> Ahaha it looks like the straw is stuck in your eye! Your very beautiful if you don't mind my saying.



It really does! Haha never noticed that :L And I don't mind the compliment, thank-you  It's always nice to receive a compliment ^.^

Everyone is beautiful and should never be afraid to shine


----------



## Roshan

hh


----------



## Stevey Queen

Roshan said:


> heres my face


Dibs.


----------



## Rover AC

Spoiler:  Visual aid








No, this is not a photo of me, but close. Same colour hair (blonde if you can see). Same stature and gait too.


----------



## AndyB

Lovemcqueen said:


> Dibs.



I think it's time to stop with comments like that.


----------



## Roshan

what does it even mean


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rover AC said:


> Spoiler:  Visual aid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is not a photo of me, but close. Same colour hair (blonde if you can see). Same stature and gait too.


That giant Rover head frightened me. However, if that was you, you'd be like the best person in the world for having that.


----------



## Rover AC

Bacon Boy said:


> That giant Rover head frightened me. However, if that was you, you'd be like the best person in the world for having that.


No, as I said, it's not me. But, I do own a giant Rover head. My webcam's crappy and I've lost my camera so I had to use a visual aid. When I find my camera / get a new webcam, I'll upload a real picture of myself wearing it.


----------



## Toeto

I look like this

But now I have short hair..


Spoiler


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rover AC said:


> No, as I said, it's not me. But, I do own a giant Rover head. My webcam's crappy and I've lost my camera so I had to use a visual aid. When I find my camera / get a new webcam, I'll upload a real picture of myself wearing it.


----------



## Lauren

I am slightly hungover right now so I am not taking one now >.< this was me last week!


----------



## Trundle

Lauren said:


> I am slightly hungover right now so I am not taking one now >.< this was me last week!
> View attachment 2706



That WAS you? Who are you now?


----------



## Lauren

haha, a big hungover mess currently!


----------



## ACking

I'll regret this... Lol


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Your not hurting anyone of anything, no regrets.


----------



## Rover AC

Bacon Boy said:


>



So... am I awesome then? It's kinda heavy and a little stuffy to wear but it's still one of my favourite possessions.


----------



## Georgina_RH

That Rover Hat is the coolest thing I've ever seen!  Where'd you get it?


----------



## Jake

Georgina_RH said:


> That Rover Hat is the coolest thing I've ever seen!  Where'd you get it?



its not even of rover


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Jake. said:


> its not even of rover


I don't understand, I thought they were talking a out a rover head hat thing, but your out of left field. Can you clarify about this "not even of rover" thing?


----------



## Kip

Roshan said:


> heres my face



You must be a movie star Haha 



Toeto said:


> I look like this
> 
> But now I have short hair..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702



O o O big change. Did you dye your hair?



Lauren said:


> I am slightly hungover right now so I am not taking one now >.< this was me last week!
> View attachment 2706



You kinda remind me of Demi Lovato! (dunno why)



ACking said:


> View attachment 2719
> I'll regret this... Lol



Why would you regret it?! You look like an Englishman


----------



## Bacon Boy

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I don't understand, I thought they were talking a out a rover head hat thing, but your out of left field. Can you clarify about this "not even of rover" thing?


He means that it isn't her in the picture. People were asking where she got it, but it wasn't her, so he was clarifying that.


----------



## Kip

But she said she has one... I'm confused @_@


----------



## Bacon Boy

She does, but that's not hers.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Bacon Boy said:


> She does, but that's not hers.



Ok, so not her pic. I get it. But she owns a rover head if not that one then one like it. "It's not even of rover?"
This a clearly a pitfall and some of us are still struggling to get out of this one...
What ever, digging too deep.
Thank you for trying to clarify things, I do appreciate it.


----------



## AndyB

If you're to comment on someone's picture, especially multiple, don't quote them all.


----------



## Dalie

That's me. I'm gonna dye my hair back to dark brown soon which it originally is. I got bored to that red color in a year


----------



## Bambi

Your pretty  I like the red and your kitty is really cute, whats her name?


----------



## Dalie

Thanks  She's called Marsu which means guinea pig in English. It's a silly name I know, but she looked like a guinea pig when she was little so I didn't have the heart to change the name


----------



## Bambi

I think its an adorable name! I want a cat so badly but I already have 2 dogs and a parrot lol


----------



## Roshan

hh


----------



## Merelfantasy

You're all very handsome people!


Spoiler










I am aware of the fact that I look like a baby.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I believe I posted this in a different thread before, but oh well 



Spoiler










This picture of my boyfriend (Alex) and myself was taken last year at my Aunt's birthday party, I haven't got any more recent photos (Except from my prom photo, but thats a more personal picture which I'd rather not share). We've been going out for just over a year now (1st anniversary was on 8th January) and he's been offering me lots of support (See my post in the sadness thread.) and he's definitely helped to raise my confidence. Fun fact, I got this picture printed as a canvas to give to Alex for our anniversary.

Sorry for going a little off topic :/


----------



## Stevey Queen

Merelfantasy said:


> You're all very handsome people!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware of the fact that I look like a baby.



Your very pretty.


----------



## Merelfantasy

Lovemcqueen said:


> Your very pretty.



Awh thank you!


----------



## Elijo

Merelfantasy said:


> You're all very handsome people!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware of the fact that I look like a baby.



You are gorgeous. I wish I looked like you. 



Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I believe I posted this in a different thread before, but oh well
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture of my boyfriend (Alex) and myself was taken last year at my Aunt's birthday party, I haven't got any more recent photos (Except from my prom photo, but thats a more personal picture which I'd rather not share). We've been going out for just over a year now (1st anniversary was on 8th January) and he's been offering me lots of support (See my post in the sadness thread.) and he's definitely helped to raise my confidence. Fun fact, I got this picture printed as a canvas to give to Alex for our anniversary.
> 
> Sorry for going a little off topic :/



You and Alex look cute together. It's so sweet of him to help you. Your very lucky to have him.


----------



## Luckyangel

you looking good.


----------



## Rover AC

Here's one of me taken via a phone (sorry BB, still haven't got on my Rover head.)


Spoiler: Spoiler




Due to my braces and my awkward jaw I hate smiling in photos as I look like a ******.


----------



## Juicebox

Rover AC said:


> Here's one of me taken via a phone (sorry BB, still haven't got on my Rover head.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802
> Due to my braces and my awkward jaw I hate smiling in photos as I look like a ******.



You actually look a lot like this one girl I used to go to school with.


----------



## Bambi

Me and Kismet at work! Little better quality than my first one.


----------



## YanoShigun

You have a shiba?! So cute! You're very pretty, btw!


----------



## Bambi

YanoShigun said:


> You have a shiba?! So cute! You're very pretty, btw!



Thank you!  Yes she is my Shiba baby, best dogs ever


----------



## Stevey Queen

Bambi said:


> Me and Kismet at work! Little better quality than my first one.



I feel like I have seen you before. And recently too.


----------



## Princess

TBT is full of pretty & handsome!


----------



## Chimera

Excuse me while I leave this here.


----------



## Kip

pallycake said:


> TBT is full of pretty & handsome!



And it continues with every picture ahaha.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Chimera said:


> Excuse me while I leave this here.



For whatever reason, I always thought that guy with the guitar in your avatar was you XD

Your much more handsome in reality though.


----------



## Princess

Lovemcqueen said:


> For whatever reason, I always thought that guy with the guitar in your avatar was you XD
> 
> Your much more handsome in reality though.


You..you thought he was Paul McCartney?


----------



## Elijo

@Rover AC 
Don't worry Rover, I look weird in photos when I smile too. By the way, you are very pretty. You actually remind of someone I was friends with a few years ago before she moved away.

@Bambi
You are very cute!

@Chimera
Again you remind me of someone I've met in real life...


----------



## Stevey Queen

pallycake said:


> You..you thought he was Paul McCartney?



Yup. Cuz I have no idea who that is lol


----------



## Bacon Boy

Lovemcqueen said:


> Yup. Cuz I have no idea who that is lol


o.o


----------



## AmenFashion

Lovemcqueen said:


> Yup. Cuz I have no idea who that is lol





Bacon Boy said:


> o.o



This was bound to happen at some point down the generation line...


----------



## Stevey Queen

If it makes you feel better, I barely know any celebrities :c


----------



## Princess

Are you familiar with The Beatles?


----------



## Stevey Queen

pallycake said:


> Are you familiar with The Beatles?



Yes...sorta XD


----------



## AmenFashion

@*Bambi* - You and Kismet are so cute!



Spoiler







This is me and my baby Cody. He always watches me get ready for work lol


----------



## WeiMoote

Rover AC said:


> Spoiler:  Visual aid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is not a photo of me, but close. Same colour hair (blonde if you can see). Same stature and gait too.



How heavy is the Rover helmet, anyway?


----------



## Kip

Lovemcqueen said:


> Yup. Cuz I have no idea who that is lol



XD never thought I'd hear that one!


----------



## Jake

AmenFashion said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my baby Cody. He always watches me get ready for work lol



pls stop


----------



## Bambi

AmenFashion said:


> @*Bambi* - You and Kismet are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my baby Cody. He always watches me get ready for work lol



You and Cody are total cuties  You have such nice eyebrows!!!


----------



## oath2order

AmenFashion said:


> @*Bambi* - You and Kismet are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my baby Cody. He always watches me get ready for work lol



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## YanoShigun

oath2order said:


> You should shaaaave



I disagree.


----------



## Chimera

Lovemcqueen said:


> Yup. Cuz I have no idea who that is lol



I am flattered by your compliment to me as well as appalled by the fact that you don't know who that is. You're missing out on some reeeeaaaal good music.


----------



## AmenFashion

oath2order said:


> You should shaaaave



It's a new thing! I've been clean cut forever. I'm trying something different. I like it!



YanoShigun said:


> I disagree.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Chimera said:


> I am flattered by your compliment to me as well as appalled by the fact that you don't know who that is. You're missing out on some reeeeaaaal good music.



Forgive me?


----------



## Kip

Lovemcqueen said:


> Forgive me?
> View attachment 2813



That hurt me inside x_x


----------



## Dalie

Here's more recent (ugly) picture of me but I have to warn you: i'm dressed as a vampire so don't look if you can't handle red eyes, fangs and some hint of fake blood that wore off  Happy valentines, the vampire thing is because my school is officially over and we celebrated with my classmates. It's a tradition here to dress up according to one theme and ours was horror.


----------



## SockHead

Lovemcqueen said:


> Yup. Cuz I have no idea who that is lol



Lord have mercy


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHead said:


> Lord have mercy


Take a deep breath. Breathe in... now let it out.


----------



## Nicole

pallycake said:


> You..you thought he was Paul McCartney?



soda just came out my nose.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler










Dat balloonicorn.


----------



## Elijo

Dalie said:


> Here's more recent (ugly) picture of me but I have to warn you: i'm dressed as a vampire so don't look if you can't handle red eyes, fangs and some hint of fake blood that wore off  Happy valentines, the vampire thing is because my school is officially over and we celebrated with my classmates. It's a tradition here to dress up according to one theme and ours was horror.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818



Awesome costume Dalie!



Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat balloonicorn.


Wow.


----------



## Bacon Boy

(I'm the one on the right, by the way.)


----------



## Chimera

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat balloonicorn.



Nice stache. A work in progress.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Haha, managed to grow it out right before school, but I had to shave right before I went back. v_v


----------



## YanoShigun

Bacon Boy said:


> Haha, managed to grow it out right before school, but I had to shave right before I went back. v_v


You HAD to? Does your school have rules on facial hair?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Yep. Some of the disadvantages of going to a prep school - uniforms and no facial hair.


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> Lord have mercy



This deserves a quoting.


Good god man.


----------



## Zaoth

Bored at work. It's a dress down Friday today hence the hoody. 

http://imgur.com/HeezoDB


----------



## YanoShigun

Bacon Boy said:


> Yep. Some of the disadvantages of going to a prep school - uniforms and no facial hair.


That's just inhumane.


----------



## kalta

that was me when i was still in AIT


----------



## Julie

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat balloonicorn.



I need that balloonicorn immediately.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Gave it to my best friend for Chhristmas, actually haha


----------



## oath2order

Bacon Boy said:


> Gave it to my best friend for Chhristmas, actually haha



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Mary

Jake. said:


> I don't want to sound racist but i know you're black but i keep picturing you as white boy
> 
> sorry if this offends you I'm not trying to i love you


Well, Jake, no matter how hard you try not to offend people, somehow you always do.



Bacon Boy said:


> Yep. Some of the disadvantages of going to a prep school - uniforms and no facial hair.



Oh, yes. I go to a catholic school (I'm not catholic), and nope, no hair feathers for me. 

You do bear a certain resemblance to Bambi... Oh, and that's a good thing, of course.


----------



## Rover AC

Mc+acforever said:


> Well, Jake, no matter how hard you try not to offend people, somehow you always do.


Hey, that's a little harsh.


----------



## Jake

hi





Spoiler


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Too far away :c


----------



## AndyB

Lovemcqueen said:


> Too far away :c



He is in Australia, cut him some slack.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Jake. said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You aren't too ugly, can't see why you call yourself that.


----------



## Mary

Rover AC said:


> Hey, that's a little harsh.


Yes, I suppose it was. My apologies.


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> Too far away :c



it was in the bathroom at the airport, there was some guy around the corner if i moved in he be liek 'dis idiot takin selfie' and call security and they kick me out



AndyB said:


> He is in Australia, cut him some slack.


hahahhahahahah your comments seriously make my day <3


----------



## ACCFDude1

Me from Summer of 2012. I had a 10-0 record in racing go karts that day.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Green...exit signs?




it was in a bathroom?

do you not have green exit signs in the US?


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> it was in a bathroom?
> 
> do you not have green exit signs in the US?



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Jake

r u srs?

I have never seen a red exit sign lol


----------



## Stevey Queen




----------



## oath2order

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2845



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2845



*vom*


----------



## Stevey Queen

oath2order said:


> You are so fetch.



Thanks boo (;



Jake. said:


> *vom*



╭∩╮( ?.? )╭∩╮

JK <3


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> ╭∩╮( ?.? )╭∩╮
> 
> JK <3



<3


----------



## YanoShigun

Jake. said:


> it was in the bathroom at the airport, there was some guy around the corner if i moved in he be liek 'dis idiot takin selfie' and call security and they kick me out



I thought you said you used women's bathrooms? Aren't men's bathrooms icky?


----------



## Mary

Now I feel so little compared to you guys....  Once I thought I was maybe too old for AC... Never mind!


----------



## ACking

Lol. More recent. I guess


----------



## Jake

YanoShigun said:


> I thought you said you used women's bathrooms? Aren't men's bathrooms icky?



I generally do but I was at the airport and there was security everywhere, and the mens bathroom here was spotless so I was happy using it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Got a picture of Jake. 


Spoiler








I guess only Americans will get this one.


----------



## YanoShigun

Bacon Boy said:


> Got a picture of Jake.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess only Americans will get this one.


she sounds hideous


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> Got a picture of Jake.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess only Americans will get this one.



I don't get it?


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> I don't get it?



the guy's name is jake

and he's in a picture

so it's a picture of jake


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:


> the guy's name is jake
> 
> and he's in a picture
> 
> so it's a picture of jake





o

i am a fish 



Spoiler


----------



## Elijo

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2845



Sup.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kumarock11 said:


> Sup.



Sup girl


----------



## Elijo

Lovemcqueen said:


> Sup girl



You made my day, already.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

My senior Homecoming. I don't take many pictures so this is kinda most recent. (Yes, I'm still a senior.)


Spoiler


----------



## Bacon Boy

So that makes two seniors! 2013 represent? Lookin good!


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> So that makes two seniors! 2013 represent? Lookin good!



In Australia I am America equivalent to a senior


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Bacon Boy said:


> So that makes two seniors! 2013 represent? Lookin good!



Took us long enough to get here!


----------



## Jas0n

Oh look, it's an incredibly dorky photo!


Spoiler


----------



## Elijo

Jas0n said:


> Oh look, it's an incredibly dorky photo!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



*thumbs up* Nice!


----------



## Jake

This is me after I got punched in the face




Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

What'd you get slugged in the face for?


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:


> What'd you get slugged in the face for?



b/coz everyone hates me


----------



## Kip

Jas0n said:


> Oh look, it's an incredibly dorky photo!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You remind me of Alex Goot!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> This is me after I got punched in the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I'll beat them up.


----------



## Bacon Boy

ShinyYoshi said:


> Took us long enough to get here!


----------



## Jas0n

Kip said:


> You remind me of Alex Goot!



Except I have far less cool hipster glasses and lack tattoos


----------



## Hamusuta

*suddenly feels young*


----------



## Bambi

*Suddenly feels old* T^T


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> b/coz everyone hates me



Well, Sock did tell you to stop posting so many Glee GIFs


----------



## oath2order

Thunderstruck said:


> Well, Sock did tell you to stop posting so many Glee GIFs



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bambi said:


> *Suddenly feels old* T^T



It's okay. We can unite with other people who feel old.
UNITE.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Prof Gallows said:


> It's okay. We can unite with other people who feel old.
> UNITE.



THUNDER THUNDER THUNDER OLD PEOPLE! Hooooooo!

High school 10 year this year,
2 kids.

Proud parents represent!


----------



## Bambi

RoosterInURbutt said:


> THUNDER THUNDER THUNDER OLD PEOPLE! Hooooooo!
> 
> High school 10 year this year,
> 2 kids.
> 
> Proud parents represent!



Do kids with fur and feathers count me as a parent? lol


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

When your done with a bird, you put it away.
Then a kid is done with you, there asleep.

Edit:

Even then when there asleep, they will come and get you in the am to lay down with them.
Even thinking like this, all in all.
I wouldn't change a thing. My kids are really my greatest happy.
My son crys till I pick him up. He does his best to wiggle to me if he is down.
My daughter screens dada and runs to me to hug and kiss me.
If I'm holding my son, she says, no dada Logan mama! Just so I can hold her.
9/10 I'm holding both.


----------



## Hamusuta

Thunderstruck said:


> Well, Sock did tell you to stop posting so many Glee GIFs



NO ONE CAN EVER HAVE ENOUGH GLEE! TAKE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jas0n

Oh god a whole page without a single picture. I SHALL FIX THIS AND GET THE THREAD BACK ON TOPIC


Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

RoosterInURbutt said:


> THUNDER THUNDER THUNDER OLD PEOPLE! Hooooooo!
> 
> High school 10 year this year,
> 2 kids.
> 
> Proud parents represent!



Did someone call my name?


----------



## Hey Listen!

Jas0n said:


> Oh god a whole page without a single picture. I SHALL FIX THIS AND GET THE THREAD BACK ON TOPIC
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Way to go!


----------



## Princess

Jas0n, I'm in love with your hair. :l


----------



## Thunder

pallycake said:


> Jas0n, I'm in love with your hair. :l



...I am too.

My hair is stupid sometimes ;_;


----------



## ACCFDude1

Me when I died of a heart attack just now.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Well well


----------



## Sporge27

Ugg I am feeling kinda old... anyway here is a pic of me from tonight.  This haircut is nearing the end of its regeneration anyway I am thinking of going for black next time... never had black hair before, but some random British girl at a bus stop told me she thought it would look good.






Hoping age isn't showing yet


----------



## Jas0n

pallycake said:


> Jas0n, I'm in love with your hair. :l





Thunderstruck said:


> ...I am too.
> 
> My hair is stupid sometimes ;_;


Why does everyone like my hair! It annoys the hell out of me. I can only assume that if you saw it in real life you'd realise how ridiculous it is.




Sporge27 said:


> Ugg I am feeling kinda old... anyway here is a pic of me from tonight.  This haircut is nearing the end of its regeneration anyway I am thinking of going for black next time... never had black hair before, but some random British girl at a bus stop told me she thought it would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ImageSnip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping age isn't showing yet


Is it weird that I think your eyebrows are awesome?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Takoya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask how old I am.



How old are you?


----------



## Bambi

Jas0n said:


> Why does everyone like my hair! It annoys the hell out of me. I can only assume that if you saw it in real life you'd realise how ridiculous it is.



Your hair sucks  There ya go


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Lovemcqueen said:


> How old are you?







What did I say?

GIFS Y U NO WORK.


----------



## Jas0n

Bambi said:


> Your hair sucks  There ya go



Haha, thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## Princess

Jas0n said:


> Why does everyone like my hair! It annoys the hell out of me. I can only assume that if you saw it in real life you'd realise how ridiculous it is.



IT'S WONDERFUL


----------



## YanoShigun

idk im bored


----------



## Stevey Queen

YanoShigun said:


> idk im bored



Pretty sweet septum.


----------



## Jake

YanoShigun said:


> idk im bored



(basically jake thinks ur hot but too horny to post a normal comment -sockhead)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Was that necessary?


----------



## YanoShigun

Lovemcqueen said:


> Pretty sweet septum.



Thanks! A few of my friends don't like it. 



Jake. said:


> ~


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:


> Was that necessary?



If Jake posted things based on whether they were necessary or not, he'd lose half of his posts.


----------



## Jake

YanoShigun said:


>



sry just thought you were hot


----------



## YanoShigun

Jake. said:


> sry just thought you were hot


thank u but ur hotter


----------



## Jake

YanoShigun said:


> thank u but ur hotter



senk u hit me up add me on fb


----------



## AndyB

Those posts really need to stop. They're unnecessary and rather inappropriate. Regardless of whether they're said jokingly, someone may take it the wrong way.
If you know the person, fair enough, but still keep it to a lower level.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

AndyB said:


> Those posts really need to stop. They're unnecessary and rather inappropriate. Regardless of whether they're said jokingly, someone may take it the wrong way.



Andy is right on this one, guys. From now on, if you're going to make a sexual advance on a member of The Bell Tree, make sure it is explicit and extremely detailed and clear. This way nobody will get the wrong idea.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake was pretty clear on what he wanted..


----------



## YanoShigun

My apologies. I probably shouldn't have posted a picture of me knowing Jake views this topic. And I was just being nice, by the way. 

Let's all please just drop it so the topic doesn't get closed.


----------



## Saith

I know that I haven't been here that long, but here you go!


Spoiler: ME


----------



## rachiewease

god i shouldn't have looked at this thread. What with you all being so damn young and someone not knowing who Paul McCartney is I may just go jump out the window


----------



## Sporge27

Saith said:


> I know that I haven't been here that long, but here you go!


Wait is your name actually Saith?  I didn't even know it was a name lol


----------



## Saith

Sporge27 said:


> Wait is your name actually Saith?  I didn't even know it was a name lol


No, It's Lane.


----------



## Thunder

rachiewease said:


> god i shouldn't have looked at this thread. What with you all being so damn young and someone not knowing who Paul McCartney is I may just go jump out the window



but u would die


----------



## Jake

Saith said:


> I know that I haven't been here that long, but here you go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ME



Lookin' good


----------



## Octavia

Saith said:


> I know that I haven't been here that long, but here you go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ME



My, my, my. Who knew TBTF was full of handsome and beautiful faces?


----------



## Jake

Octavia said:


> My, my, my. Who knew TBTF was full of handsome and beautiful faces?





Spoiler


----------



## broadwaythecat

Bacon Boy said:


> Yep. Some of the disadvantages of going to a prep school - uniforms and no facial hair.



 Haha my school allows facial hair but haz uniforms. But yay for 12 year olds with beards!!!!


----------



## broadwaythecat

Jake. said:


> This is me after I got punched in the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

Haha a punched in the face Jake makes me laugh. Naw I bet that's not even you if it is then looks different from other photo


----------



## Jake

lookyhooky said:


> Haha a punched in the face Jake makes me laugh. Naw I bet that's not even you if it is then looks different from other photo



Ye tht not me -.-


----------



## AndyB

Looky, that's really not nice. Don't go posting things like that.


----------



## BellGreen

Cute baby LOL


----------



## Sporge27

Saith said:


> No, It's Lane.



only asked cause your shirt said Saith... or is that photoshopped... hmmm


----------



## Saith

Sporge27 said:


> only asked cause your shirt said Saith... or is that photoshopped... hmmm



No. the shirt really says Saith.


----------



## Saith

Jake. said:


> Spoiler


YEEEEES!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Jake

Saith said:


> YEEEEES!!!! Hahaha



Hit me up pls


----------



## Saith

Jake. said:


> Hit me up pls


Oh, uhhh. My avatar doesn't mean what you think it means o_o'
I'll add you as a friend though.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Saith said:


> Oh, uhhh. My avatar doesn't mean what you think it means o_o'
> I'll add you as a friend though.



Hahahaha that made me laugh for real.


----------



## Saith

Lovemcqueen said:


> Hahahaha that made me laugh for real.


Thats what I aimed for! ^_^


----------



## Jake

Saith said:


> Oh, uhhh. My avatar doesn't mean what you think it means o_o'
> I'll add you as a friend though.


----------



## Saith

Jake. said:


>



You are amazing.


----------



## AndyB

Jake, stop that right now.


----------



## Saith

Jake. said:


> i am homeless
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bee tee dubs this is old pic since i am still ugly



Oh wow! What a handsome man!

... My avatar still doesn't mean what you want it to though.


----------



## AndyB

You really only have yourself to blame and are bringing it on yourself.


----------



## Micah

Saith said:


> I know that I haven't been here that long, but here you go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ME





Spoiler: I found your twin


----------



## Jake

Saith said:


> Oh wow! What a handsome man!
> 
> ... My avatar still doesn't mean what you want it to though.



clearly does b/cos this post is a few pages back so you obv went out of your way for me <33

i am blushing (but i am still punch'd in the face so no pics until I sxc again)


----------



## Saith

Micah said:


> Spoiler: I found your twin


 Nah, way better looking than me. Doesn't have my blue eyes though.


----------



## Saith

Jake. said:


> clearly does b/cos this post is a few pages back so you obv went out of your way for me <33
> 
> i am blushing (but i am still punch'd in the face so no pics until I sxc again)



Yeeeaaaahhhh, I did go looking for you xD


----------



## Elijo

lookyhooky said:


> Haha the girl is me the baby is my bro.(That was me at about 6 yrs of age so don't say that I'm a 6 year old kid, and not CLOSE to my current face.)


Wow you looked adorable as a six year old. I wonder what you look like now...
BTW, you have a cute baby brother!


----------



## AndyB

There's an edit button, so there's no reason to be double posting. 

Get a room or something.


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:


> There's an edit button, so there's no reason to be double posting.
> 
> Get a room or something.



FYI we are tuning over the PM now so we will leave you alone  (sry this sounds smart ass but I am just informing you)


----------



## YanoShigun

AndyB said:


> Get a room or something.


This thread is making me laugh so hard. XD

School started at like 12:30 today and I got ready early and took a selfie for no reason. 



Spoiler


----------



## Elijo

YanoShigun said:


> School started at like 12:30 today and I got ready early and took a selfie for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice!


----------



## YanoShigun

Kumarock11 said:


> Nice!


Thanks! ^^


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Here I am! In all my glory!



Spoiler: The Real life me!


----------



## Jake

my friend drew me this will do until my face heals


Spoiler


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Jake: That's a cool image. I'm guessing you are a good person from the way your friend drew the image.


----------



## Nicole.

-snip-


----------



## Elijo

MDofDarkheart said:


> Here I am! In all my glory!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Real life me!


I like your fan! You look really familiar for some reason... I just can't put my finger on it.



Jake. said:


> my friend drew me this will do until my face heals
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Your friend is a brilliant drawer!



Nicole_AC. said:


> Edit
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture of the flower in the background. Everytime I take a picture, it always seems to get in the way, Haha. I may have to move it


You are really pretty!


----------



## Nicole.

Aww thank you so much Kumarock11! ^.^


----------



## broadwaythecat

AndyB said:


> Looky, that's really not nice. Don't go posting things like that.





Sorry Jake


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Kumarock11 said:


> I like your fan! You look really familiar for some reason... I just can't put my finger on it.



It's the AC Fan reward from Nintendo Club.
Ummmm...... you might have seen me on other sites.



Spoiler: More of Me



Me and my Cogs!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I miss my baby......





Halloween 2012


----------



## SockHead

found these jewels:



Spoiler: summer 2011













Spoiler: summer 2012


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

^--- well you started a Tradition


----------



## Octavia

SockHead said:


> found these jewels:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: summer 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: summer 2012



That natural beauty is too much for me.


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> found these jewels:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: summer 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: summer 2012



Little did anyone know, Sock has been in the same exact spot for an entire year.


----------



## Bambi

Prof Gallows said:


> Little did anyone know, Sock has been in the same exact spot for an entire year.




HAHAHAHAHA totally didn't notice that. 

Same spot only he upgraded with a coffee maker


----------



## SockHead

Ha, that's my aunt and uncles house in Iowa. I go there every summer so it's like, I can only do it once a year haha!


----------



## Hey Listen!

SockHead said:


> found these jewels:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: summer 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: summer 2012



Can I get what he's having?


----------



## Thunder

Hey said:


> Can I get what he's having?



I don't think Sock is gonna let you have any of his pot.


----------



## SockHead

Thunderstruck said:


> I don't think Sock is gonna let you have any of his pot.



WOAH THERE!!!


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> Ha, that's my aunt and uncles house in Iowa. I go there every summer so it's like, I can only do it once a year haha!



haha!


----------



## Kip

Thunderstruck said:


> I don't think Sock is gonna let you have any of his pot.



ROFL!! that "Cracked" me up.


----------



## Hey Listen!

SockHead said:


> WOAH THERE!!!



Hey man I'm no good at sharing either.


----------



## Jake

Sharing is caring


----------



## WeiMoote

So... Here's me.



Spoiler



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/sillyhat.jpg


----------



## Tammyface

first, ignore the fact that this is an awkward bathroom selfie!
then.. there's me 


Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Tammyface more like adorableface


----------



## Nicole.

Tammyface said:


> first, ignore the fact that this is an awkward bathroom selfie!
> then.. there's me
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You have the most beautiful face! :3


----------



## Tammyface

Aww thanks guys


----------



## Schim

Spoiler







A little old, but I haven't taken many pictures of myself lately.


----------



## Stevey Queen




----------



## Bambi

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2991



I love your glasses!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Bambi said:


> I love your glasses!



Lol thanks. They are actually just 3D movie glasses with the lens popped out. But it will be our lil secret.


----------



## Mary

you guys r all so beautiful!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Got out of surgery and my little buddy knew I wasn't feeling good.



Spoiler



I'm really not giving a death glare. I'm completely smashed on pain meds.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> Got out of surgery and my little buddy knew I wasn't feeling good.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not giving a death glare. I'm completely smashed on pain meds.



Why you get surgery? :c Your doggy is cute btw.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Lovemcqueen said:


> Why you get surgery? :c Your doggy is cute btw.



I needed some wisdom teeth cut out, and there were some extra problems. I look like crap at this point, my face is swollen like bam!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Oh,this was me after I got my wisdom teeth removed.


Spoiler







Make sure you take your pain medicine often because it really hurt. I might have actually abused my medicine but I was desperate not to be in pain again.


----------



## SockHead

Lovemcqueen said:


> Oh,this was me after I got my wisdom teeth removed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you take your pain medicine often because it really hurt. I might have actually abused my medicine but I was desperate not to be in pain again.



abusing drugs i guess isnt the WORST thing to do to your body.



Spoiler: more weird pictures of me





















also none of these are THAT recent. i got a haircut and i havent taken a pic yet


----------



## Kip

SockHead said:


> abusing drugs i guess isnt the WORST thing to do to your body.



Of course you'd say that ;D



I wanna see your hair cut naow!


----------



## SockHead

Kip said:


> I wanna see your hair cut naow!



yo next time fo sho


----------



## Jake

i got a haircut on tuesday


----------



## Wish

Here I am! ^___^
I remember always waiting to be of age limit to post my picture hah! I'm 14 now.
Took this three months ago, I would take a more recent photo but acne is attacking me 


Spoiler


----------



## Kip

Litwick said:


> Here I am! ^___^
> I remember always waiting to be of age limit to post my picture hah! I'm 14 now.
> Took this three months ago, I would take a more recent photo but acne is attacking me
> 
> 
> Spoiler



;-; i can't even! you look, Amazing! 

Acne is attacking me as well  and not even just on my face!


----------



## Wish

Kip said:


> ;-; i can't even! you look, Amazing!
> 
> Acne is attacking me as well  and not even just on my face!



aw thank you! =) 
puberty sucks alot


----------



## Elijo

Litwick said:


> Here I am! ^___^
> I remember always waiting to be of age limit to post my picture hah! I'm 14 now.
> Took this three months ago, I would take a more recent photo but acne is attacking me
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'm still waiting to be of age limit...  Two months left! Btw, you are one beautiful girl.


----------



## Stevey Queen

There's an age limit on posting pictures of yourself?


----------



## Liv

Lovemcqueen said:


> There's an age limit on posting pictures of yourself?




When the idea of a picture thread was first thought of, members decided that there should be a minimum age for posting pictures of yourself, only for the safety of members of The Bell Tree. It's around 13, I believe.


----------



## SockHead

Liv said:


> When the idea of a picture thread was first thought of, members decided that there should be a minimum age for posting pictures of yourself, only for the safety of members of The Bell Tree. It's around 13, I believe.



I believe 12 is the actual legal age, but I'm not completely sure.

*PEOPLE LISTEN UP:* Only post a picture if _you_ feel comfortable doing it. Age doesn't really matter, but you just have to be smart and mature about it.


----------



## Princess

Litwick said:


> Here I am! ^___^
> I remember always waiting to be of age limit to post my picture hah! I'm 14 now.
> Took this three months ago, I would take a more recent photo but acne is attacking me
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Sdsdfg An, you're the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHead said:


> I believe 12 is the actual legal age, but I'm not completely sure.
> 
> *PEOPLE LISTEN UP:* Only post a picture if _you_ feel comfortable doing it. Age doesn't really matter, but you just have smart and mature about it.


Pretty much. TBT's pretty lenient on sharing personal and always has been. It's up to your discretion whether or not to do it. _Please *do not*_ feel like you have to.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I has Sharpedo earring.


----------



## Elijo

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 3083
> I has Sharpedo earring.


*Kuma thumbs up* Nice!


----------



## Kip

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 3083
> I has Sharpedo earring.



I approve! XD (totally forgot about that pokemon!)


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kumarock11 said:


> *Kuma thumbs up* Nice!



<3



Kip said:


> I approve! XD (totally forgot about that pokemon!)



That's a terrible thing to say lol

One last pic for a while.



Spoiler: hello


----------



## Kip

Lovemcqueen said:


> That's a terrible thing to say lol
> 
> One last pic for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hello
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088


Haha i forgot about most of the pokemon from that gen, except my favs (Mudkip,Combusken & Treecko)

Do you style your hair? cause you look like a model in every pic *'*v*'*


----------



## Elijo

Lovemcqueen said:


> Spoiler: hello
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088



Sup. :3


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kip said:


> Haha i forgot about most of the pokemon from that gen, except my favs (Mudkip,Combusken & Treecko)
> 
> Do you style your hair? cause you look like a model in every pic *'*v*'*



Lol no I don't. My hair is so boring. I want to style my hair though. But my dad wouldn't like it so I gotta wait till I move out :c and thank you for the compliment *blush* lol


----------



## Nightray

Heeeeyllloooo everyooonnneee, Nightray here, is veeery bored. :V
This is what i loook like, if anybody cares. (no one does<3)



Spoiler








lolfb


----------



## AndyB

Nobody caring.. HA! You'd be surprised. You look great!


----------



## Thunder

So I'm a nobody, then? :'(


----------



## AndyB

Thunderstruck said:


> So I'm a nobody, then? :'(



You're somebody to me. :*


----------



## Hey Listen!

Thunderstruck said:


> So I'm a nobody, then? :'(



You're everyone in my book lol


----------



## Nightray

AndyB said:


> Nobody caring.. HA! You'd be surprised. You look great!



lol thaaanks Andy =3 Long tiime since I've seeeen youu o= Nice to cya again! =D



Thunderstruck said:


> So I'm a nobody, then? :'(



And hahah, Crash, you're a nobody from kingdom hearts! :'D <3


----------



## Stevey Queen

Nightray said:


> Heeeeyllloooo everyooonnneee, Nightray here, is veeery bored. :V
> This is what i loook like, if anybody cares. (no one does<3)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolfb



I love your hair.


----------



## jesughs

this an old pic of meh plz ezcuse the ugliness lol <3  i wish i was super kawaii desu so senpai would luv me (◡‿◡✿) 



Spoiler









Haha, just kidding. Here's an actual picture of me, and not a photo of a random fetus that I found on Google Images.






oops its a crappy quality iphone pic whoops whatevs #yolo


----------



## Nightray

Lovemcqueen said:


> I love your hair.



Danke (= my hair tends to love other poeople but before, it gets clingy and anoeutdvthdg.b 


jesughs said:


> this an old pic of meh plz ezcuse the ugliness lol <3  i wish i was super kawaii desu so senpai would luv me (◡‿◡✿)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, just kidding. Here's an actual picture of me, and not a photo of a random fetus that I found on Google Images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops its a crappy quality iphone pic whoops whatevs #yolo



Lmao girl, you're funny and pretty! ='D


----------



## Juicebox

jesughs said:


> this an old pic of meh plz ezcuse the ugliness lol <3  i wish i was super kawaii desu so senpai would luv me (◡‿◡✿)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, just kidding. Here's an actual picture of me, and not a photo of a random fetus that I found on Google Images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops its a crappy quality iphone pic whoops whatevs #yolo



You type like Jake if he were a girl! Just kidding.

But yeah, you are very pretty.


----------



## Jas0n

Juicebox said:


> You type like Jake if he were a girl! Just kidding.
> 
> But yeah, you are very pretty.



I honestly thought it was just Jake on another account. She even looks like Jake.


----------



## jesughs

Nightray said:


> Lmao girl, you're funny and pretty! ='D



Thank you!  You're very pretty too, I love your red hair!



Juicebox said:


> You type like Jake if he were a girl! Just kidding.
> 
> But yeah, you are very pretty.





Jas0n said:


> I honestly thought it was just Jake on another account. She even looks like Jake.



Haha, I'll take those as compliments I guess.


----------



## Princess

Aw jesughs you're very pretty. 

Chelsea, booootiful as usual.


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:


> You're somebody to me. :*



I've waited all my life just to hear those words :'(



Hey said:


> You're everyone in my book lol



Not as long but I'll take what I can get.



Nightray said:


> hahah, Crash, you're a nobody from kingdom hearts! :'D <3



This must be a reference so I'll just laugh anyway.


----------



## AmenFashion

Me before a St. Patty's day party.
Shameless selfies.



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Juicebox said:


> You type like Jake if he were a girl! Just kidding.
> 
> But yeah, you are very pretty.



Actually I would type it like this;

dis an old pic of me pls excuse da ugliness lol <33333  i wish i was super kawaii desu (y wud i use japanese???) so senpai would luv me (◡‿◡✿) <--- den i wud b 2 lazy 2 use tht face so i wud use something else

- dis an old pic of me pls excuse da ugliness lol <3333 i wish i was suer sxc so hot pe teacher wud luv me 

^ that is what I would type, pls get ur facts right b4 u judge and make assumptions 


@amenfashion pls stop postin pics of urself


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> Actually I would type it like this;
> 
> dis an old pic of me pls excuse da ugliness lol <33333  i wish i was super kawaii desu (y wud i use japanese???) so senpai would luv me (◡‿◡✿) <--- den i wud b 2 lazy 2 use tht face so i wud use something else



At least jesughs did her japanese properly. =p

But it's okay. I forgive you. <3


edit: also, the tags in here keep getting better every day.


----------



## MadamSpringy

I'm actually new to the TBT community, but I stumbled upon this thread and figured, why not? 


Spoiler: I don't know how to make the picture smaller D:







I swear the wind was blowing 40mph, but my family just _had_ to take pictures that day. >3<


----------



## Stevey Queen

MadamSpringy said:


> I'm actually new to the TBT community, but I stumbled upon this thread and figured, why not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I don't know how to make the picture smaller D:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097
> 
> 
> 
> I swear the wind was blowing 40mph, but my family just _had_ to take pictures that day. >3<



I'm glad they did take that picture. You are so pretty.


----------



## jesughs

MadamSpringy said:


> I'm actually new to the TBT community, but I stumbled upon this thread and figured, why not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I don't know how to make the picture smaller D:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097
> 
> 
> 
> I swear the wind was blowing 40mph, but my family just _had_ to take pictures that day. >3<



Wow, you're gorgeous! When it's windy outside, I never look that good, haha. My hair is usually whipping me in the face non-stop.


----------



## Kip

MadamSpringy said:


> I'm actually new to the TBT community, but I stumbled upon this thread and figured, why not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I don't know how to make the picture smaller D:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097
> 
> 
> 
> I swear the wind was blowing 40mph, but my family just _had_ to take pictures that day. >3<



m '-' m    perfect picture!


----------



## Elijo

MadamSpringy said:


> I'm actually new to the TBT community, but I stumbled upon this thread and figured, why not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I don't know how to make the picture smaller D:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097
> 
> 
> 
> I swear the wind was blowing 40mph, but my family just _had_ to take pictures that day. >3<


*Kuma claps and whistles* You are beautiful!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Jake. said:


> Actually I would type it like this;
> 
> dis an old pic of me pls excuse da ugliness lol <33333  i wish i was super kawaii desu (y wud i use japanese???) so senpai would luv me (◡‿◡✿) <--- den i wud b 2 lazy 2 use tht face so i wud use something else
> 
> - dis an old pic of me pls excuse da ugliness lol <3333 i wish i was suer sxc so hot pe teacher wud luv me
> 
> ^ that is what I would type, pls get ur facts right b4 u judge and make assumptions
> 
> 
> @amenfashion pls stop postin pics of urself




Ok, it's off topic but I'm here for a lil back up for the rest of us!
Jake, I know your trying to defend your self from the other poster but sometimes you got to brush it off.
As for how you type, you have gotten mad at me in the past for type ing the way you do now.
But what ever,

Stop telling others not to post pics of them selfs, out of everyone I've seen more of you then anyone here.
You of all people shouldn't tell someone not to post something when all of your post laity have been about your pe teacher
There there to so there job, if they hit on you it's the beginning to the end of there job.
Although I don't think anything happened to my band teacher when I was like 8 or 9..

@amenfashion
We need more pics of you! Keep them coming! That goes for everyone else here too!
If you have 500 pics of you and your cat though... Aww hell post it! Ill look at it!


----------



## Jake

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Ok, it's off topic but I'm here for a lil back up for the rest of us!
> Jake, I know your trying to defend your self from the other poster but sometimes you got to brush it off.
> As for how you type, you have gotten mad at me in the past for type ing the way you do now.
> But what ever,
> 
> Stop telling others not to post pics of them selfs, out of everyone I've seen more of you then anyone here.
> You of all people shouldn't tell someone not to post something when all of your post laity have been about your pe teacher
> There there to so there job, if they hit on you it's the beginning to the end of there job.
> Although I don't think anything happened to my band teacher when I was like 8 or 9..



I wud give you part a but it's clearly just me being a smart ass, out of humour and completely sarcastic
as for part b, amenfashion and I are tight bffs and i say stop postin pics b/cos he 2 sxc it's an inside joke ok calm ur **** pls


----------



## SockHead

Very cute very cute girls


----------



## MadamSpringy

Aw, thanks guys! We're all quite the attractive bunch. Who knew AC fans were so sexy, haha! 



jesughs said:


> Wow, you're gorgeous! When it's windy outside, I never look that good, haha. My hair is usually whipping me in the face non-stop.


Haha, thanks! I feel your pain though. I usually don't look that good with the wind blowing and my hair flying in all directions. Wind has become my mortal enemy. I can never drive with the windows rolled down if my hair is down.


----------



## Dalie

I posted a picture of me here a while ago but now I dyed my hair from red to black so I thought I could share an updated version of myself  The old one was after all almost a year old and I've changed a bit.


----------



## Thunder

Can't go wrong with black hair, I think it looks good.



MadamSpringy said:


> I swear the wind was blowing 40mph, but my family just _had_ to take pictures that day. >3<



I can sympathize, the worst part is that when we took pictures, it was windy _and_ cold, so it kind of showed in some of the pictures, heh.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Dalie said:


> I posted a picture of me here a while ago but now I dyed my hair from red to black so I thought I could share an updated version of myself  The old one was after all almost a year old and I've changed a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101



You're very pretty. =]


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

MadamSpringy said:


> I'm actually new to the TBT community, but I stumbled upon this thread and figured, why not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I don't know how to make the picture smaller D:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097
> 
> 
> 
> I swear the wind was blowing 40mph, but my family just _had_ to take pictures that day. >3<



Wow, I think I actually know you... Is this picture recent? Hmmm I wonder if it is you.


----------



## MadamSpringy

Dalie said:


> I posted a picture of me here a while ago but now I dyed my hair from red to black so I thought I could share an updated version of myself  The old one was after all almost a year old and I've changed a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101


You're so pretty! You definitely look good with black hair! 



Thunderstruck said:


> I can sympathize, the worst part is that when we took pictures, it was windy _and_ cold, so it kind of showed in some of the pictures, heh.


Ooh, that really sucks. No one should have to take pictures in that kind of weather!
Luckily for me, we were at the beach during the summer, so it was pretty warm.



KirbyHugger8D said:


> Wow, I think I actually know you... Is this picture recent? Hmmm I wonder if it is you.


Pretty recent. Took it summer of '12. Feel free to throw out some guesses, haha!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

MadamSpringy said:


> Pretty recent. Took it summer of '12. Feel free to throw out some guesses, haha!



Um are your initials SNT? (Don't want to say anyone's name on the Internet) Also are you 15 years old?  You look like her, but I haven't seen her in 3 years.  She's the person who got me hooked on Animal Crossing


----------



## MadamSpringy

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Um are your initials SNT? (Don't want to say anyone's name on the Internet) Also are you 15 years old?  You look like her, but I haven't seen her in 3 years.  She's the person who got me hooked on Animal Crossing



Nope, sorry. But my first name does start with S!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

MadamSpringy said:


> Nope, sorry. But my first name does start with S!



Haha okay!  Thank goodness that your not her!  She's crazy, mean, fake, and a terrible snobby person.  I just got rid of her in my life and would be very sad to see her ruining my Animal Crossing happiness for me.  You are very pretty though!


----------



## MadamSpringy

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Haha okay!  Thank goodness that your not her!  She's crazy, mean, fake, and a terrible snobby person.  I just got rid of her in my life and would be very sad to see her ruining my Animal Crossing happiness for me.  You are very pretty though!


Aw, I'm sorry to hear you had to deal with someone like that! How horrible! I'm glad your Animal Crossing happiness has not been ruined, and thank you!


----------



## Jake

dis me after i spend 4 hrs studyin 4 biology and not understandin' wat da **** is goin in like wat



###hELP


----------



## Kip

Haha i definitely think you look better with short hair.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Haha i definitely think you look better with short hair.



but i h8 it i only put it liek tht coz i study and dnt want hair flyin about


----------



## Prof Gallows

So I was going through some things this morning and I came across some pictures. One in particular stood out and I thought I would share.



Spoiler



This is me, five years old. Standing outside of the Contemporary Resort at Disney World.







And this is me, twenty years old. Standing outside of the Contemporary Resort.


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## AndyB

That's an awesome find Gallows.


----------



## SockHead

SICK TYE-DYE!!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> SICK TYE-DYE!!!!



thanks man. I thought that shirt turned out pretty good, first time using black dye.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

indigoXdaisy said:


> I always assumed you were a girl for some reason, lol.





Keenan said:


> I don't know if you know who this is, but you look a lot like the Youtuber, Paint. (Jon Cozart)...





Kip said:


> Ahaha you be lookin scary...



Hahaha, thanks guys! Kip and indigoXdaisy, your comments made my day. Also, Keenan, I actaully didn't know that nor have I seen any of his videos. I'll be sure to check some of them out when I get the chance! Sorry for the late responses everyone!


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> thanks man. I thought that shirt turned out pretty good, first time using black dye.



I've been wanting to tie dye some shirts for the longest time. Gimme some tips


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> I've been wanting to tie dye some shirts for the longest time. Gimme some tips



If you soak the shirts in soda ash the dye sticks to it better, and if you wanna use dark colors like black make sure to use brighter colors so it sticks out.

I've got a ton of tie dye shirts. If I have dye I make a few every summer.


----------



## Emrys

It's nice to be able to put a face to some of the names I see around here 

Obligatory picture of myself because I bought a good camera not that long ago~


Spoiler


----------



## Elijo

Emrys said:


> It's nice to be able to put a face to some of the names I see around here
> 
> Obligatory picture of myself because I bought a good camera not that long ago~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153



You are so pretty Emrys!  
I'm still thinking of wherever I should post my face or not... I'm still not sure.


----------



## AndyB

I spy Doctor Who. Let's be friends!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Doctor Who posters, pretty face, AND if I'm guessing correctly, a Merlin inspired username?


You're good in my book. ;]


----------



## KarlaKGB

Prof Gallows said:


> Doctor Who posters, pretty face, AND if I'm guessing correctly, a Merlin inspired username?
> 
> 
> You're good in my book. ;]


Hear hear!


----------



## Emrys

Prof Gallows said:


> Doctor Who posters, pretty face, AND if I'm guessing correctly, a Merlin inspired username?
> 
> 
> You're good in my book. ;]



I do love Merlin to bits, but Emrys really is my name!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Emrys said:


> I do love Merlin to bits, but Emrys really is my name!



Oh wow, that's very cool.

Bet it was a bit of a shock when you heard it on the show, right? lol


----------



## Emrys

Prof Gallows said:


> Oh wow, that's very cool.
> 
> Bet it was a bit of a shock when you heard it on the show, right? lol



Most certainly! And every time they said it after that, it was quite amusing because I'd momentarily forget that was his druid name and wonder when exactly the show decided to start breaking the fourth wall xD


----------



## oath2order

Emrys said:


> It's nice to be able to put a face to some of the names I see around here
> 
> Obligatory picture of myself because I bought a good camera not that long ago~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## KarlaKGB

Emrys said:


> I do love Merlin to bits, but Emrys really is my name!



Did you ever ask your parents why they chose that name?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Here goes - me at the range


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: Two prom photos















'twas a blast!


----------



## Princess

aw prom photos!
hope everyone that's graduating this year/going to prom has a lot of fun. 


8)



Spoiler


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

KarlaKGB said:


> Here goes - me at the range


Yeah buddy!


----------



## Brad

Spoiler:  Dis' me.


----------



## Keenan

Brad said:


> Spoiler:  Dis' me.





Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler: check out my new shirt


----------



## Jas0n

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: check out my new shirt



You look super creepy in this photo :|


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:


> You look super creepy in this photo :|



I second this.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Keenan said:


> Spoiler



I just died.


----------



## Brad

Keenan said:


> Spoiler



I'll never live it down...


----------



## Anna

Spoiler


----------



## tigereyes86

^oooh, lovely nail colour!


----------



## Keenan

Brad said:


> I'll never live it down...


All you can do is embrace it.


----------



## Elijo

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: check out my new shirt



Fish!


----------



## RainbowYoshi

I guess i could show myself...


----------



## Kip

RainbowYoshi said:


> View attachment 3275
> I guess i could show myself...


Ah, i think i have that hairstyle, or at least sumfin close to it.

BTW that's a sweet room ya got thur, I've always wanted a room like it.


----------



## Stevey Queen

RainbowYoshi said:


> View attachment 3275
> I guess i could show myself...



Gurl, u better be 21.


----------



## Jas0n

Lovemcqueen said:


> Gurl, u better be 21.



He's 16, LETS REPORT HIM TO THE AUTHORITIES


----------



## RainbowYoshi

Jas0n said:


> He's 16, LETS REPORT HIM TO THE AUTHORITIES



lol i'm 18, and the legal drinking age of where i live is 18. (UK)


----------



## Jas0n

RainbowYoshi said:


> lol i'm 18, and the legal drinking age of where i live is 18. (UK)



Your profile says otherwise


----------



## Aloha

Spoiler: Average looking




This photo as you can tell is blurred a bit to focus on my eyes,so i'll try to find the original


----------



## AmenFashion

This is for *Jake*, since he loves me posting pics.


----------



## Jake

no pls stop i just died and had to give myself CPR via the spirit world


----------



## PapaNer

Spoiler


----------



## Wing

I look like an average Asian...
WITH THA PASSION.


----------



## SockHead

Wing said:


> WITH THA PASSION.



Of the christ?


----------



## Kip

Wing said:


> I look like an average Asian...
> WITH THA PASSION.



ARE YOU ASIAN? Show me now!

@PapaNer You remind me of Kevin Jonas for some reason!


----------



## PapaNer

I am full of shame now.

however I looked it up and there are some pictures where I see the resemblance.


----------



## Pickles

Spoiler







Bleck! I hate pics of myself, so I don't have many, but here's one of my "puppy" attacking me.


----------



## Jas0n

Pickles said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287
> 
> 
> 
> Bleck! I hate pics of myself, so I don't have many, but here's one of my "puppy" attacking me.



I think that's a fantastic picture, made better because you're genuinely smiling!


----------



## Pickles

Aw, thank you, Jason 



Jas0n said:


> I think that's a fantastic picture, made better because you're genuinely smiling!


----------



## Kip

PapaNer said:


> I am full of shame now.



Haha why is that?


----------



## Fame

so many good lookin' people i feel so out of place


----------



## Jake

You have a pretty smile


----------



## Thunder

Fame said:


> i feel so out of place



Nonsense, I think y'fit right in.


----------



## Jas0n

Fame said:


> [imageclip]
> so many good lookin' people i feel so out of place



So many beautiful smiles all of a sudden!


----------



## Pickles

Fame said:


> i feel so out of place



No way, you're a cutie patootie!  And I second the "pretty smile"


----------



## PapaNer

Kip said:


> Haha why is that?



It was more or less a joke lol.  I just am not a fan.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler









Oh wait. That's Charlie Sheen. I was literally stopped three times yesterday, while I was out, by complete strangers so they could tell me that I look like Charlie Sheen. I get that way too often and never know if it's a compliment or an insult.


----------



## Pickles

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait. That's Charlie Sheen. I was literally stopped three times yesterday, while I was out, by complete strangers so they could tell me that I look like Charlie Sheen. I get that way too often and never know if it's a compliment or an insult.



An insult if you're behaving like him.


----------



## Kip

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait. That's Charlie Sheen. I was literally stopped three times yesterday, while I was out, by complete strangers so they could tell me that I look like Charlie Sheen. I get that way too often and never know if it's a compliment or an insult.



Ahh yes, that's it! You do resemble him, i could never put my finger on it.


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Solar

no more sorry.


----------



## Kip

Benmjy said:


> Viewer Discretion is advised. (BTW I'm the only boy in the photo and I'm older than I look.)
> 
> View attachment 3297
> 
> Feel free to comment on the ugliness that is me and not my friends. (I have a crush on the one directly to the left of me, in the pink shirt )


That's a lot of girls XD You aren't ugly, far from it actually. For some odd reason you guys remind me of fire emblem characters (I honestly have no idea why!)

BTW your crush is very pretty


----------



## Solar

Kip said:


> That's a lot of girls XD You aren't ugly, far from it actually. For some odd reason you guys remind me of fire emblem characters (I honestly have no idea why!)
> 
> BTW your crush is very pretty



Lol Thanks! I take the Fire Emblem thing as a compliment, those games are awesome!


----------



## Hey Listen!

Benmjy said:


> Lol Thanks! I take the Fire Emblem thing as a compliment, those games are awesome!
> 
> BTW I really appreciate the comment! I have some self esteem issues :/



The flirting thread has some interesting methods that may be worth looking in to.  And don't worry you're no ugly


----------



## Kip

Benmjy said:


> Lol Thanks! I take the Fire Emblem thing as a compliment, those games are awesome!


I agree! It's tied at number 2 with Smash Bros. in my top 5 fav gaming franchise.

No prollem! most people here prolly have low self esteem including muhself XD


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Benmjy said:


> Viewer Discretion is advised. (BTW I'm the only boy in the photo and I'm older than I look.)
> 
> View attachment 3297
> 
> Feel free to comment on the ugliness that is me and not my friends. (I have a crush on the one directly to the left of me, in the pink shirt )


Really now!? The one on the left?! That wasn't a dead give away. The moment I saw this pic I knew that.
Just by how your all standing. By the looks of it, the one on your right has one on you!
Don't count her out, if she is sweat and kind, like all the time, there the keepers.


----------



## Solar

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Really now!? The one on the left?! That wasn't a dead give away. The moment I saw this pic I knew that.
> Just by how your all standing. By the looks of it, the one on your right has one on you!
> Don't count her out, if she is sweat and kind, like all the time, there the keepers.



Wow, I didn't know I was such an open book xD, even though my friends tell me that alot .


----------



## PapaNer

Accidentally posted this in the birthday thread on accident :c  However, this is a picture of my fiance and I from last night :3



Spoiler


----------



## GodheadMarket

Nothing special but.....okay.
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...ABvY/pGOsgc_b2Wo/s512/IMG_20130126_205854.jpg


----------



## Mary

Nicole_AC. said:


> That's what I was planning on doing. My next eye test is in the summer so hopefully then I'll be able to test them out. I have to wear my glasses 24.7! I lool like a right nerd at school ._.




What, you don't want to look like a nerd? I'm proud to be one. FYI, you're adorable.


----------



## h-izzle

Spoiler







hallo


----------



## Kip

PapaNer said:


> Accidentally posted this in the birthday thread on accident :c  However, this is a picture of my fiance and I from last night :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318



dat beard!
That's a nice picture. Your fiance is very pretty :>



GodheadMarket said:


> Nothing special but.....okay.
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...ABvY/pGOsgc_b2Wo/s512/IMG_20130126_205854.jpg



You look like at painting 


h-izzle said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321
> 
> 
> 
> hallo



Hizzle sizzle X) you be burnin' up the place!


----------



## PapaNer

@kip

Thanks   We very much appreciate that.  

And I love the hell out of my beard.  It was huge before, but after a drunken night I took someone up on a challenge and we shaved our heads/beards.  It's on it's way though!


----------



## Aloha

People that say you're ugly,you're beautiful.

You don't know you're beautiful  Be proud and confident of what you look like.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Kip said:


> dat beard!
> That's a nice picture. Your fiance is very pretty :>
> 
> You look like at painting
> 
> Hizzle sizzle X) you be burnin' up the place!


Kip is kipplimenting all of the women. See what I did there? Kipplementing. The process of being Kip and complimenting people.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kip's a player.


----------



## Fame

Bacon Boy said:


> Kip is kipplimenting all of the women. See what I did there? Kipplementing. The process of being Kip and complimenting people.



creativity


----------



## Kip

Bacon Boy said:


> Kip is kipplimenting all of the women. See what I did there? Kipplementing. The process of being Kip and complimenting people.



I like that pun  i shall use it from now on!



Lovemcqueen said:


> Kip's a player.



Ahaha I'm just statin the truth, Everyone here is good lookin'


----------



## Nicole.

-snip-


----------



## Atlas.

I was playing with Webcam Toy for the majority of this afternoon, excuse the stupid colours and the weird pout thing v_v'


Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

Atlas. said:


> I was playing with Webcam Toy for the majority of this afternoon, excuse the stupid colours and the weird pout thing v_v'
> 
> 
> Spoiler



CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Fame

Atlas. said:


> I was playing with Webcam Toy for the majority of this afternoon, excuse the stupid colours and the weird pout thing v_v'
> 
> 
> Spoiler



cutie over here


----------



## Atlas.

Aww! Thanks guys c:


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Nicole_AC. said:


> Erm...well I've took this picture recently but I look even more ugly.. ._.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Though I do love the flash on the camera ;D)




HEY! EVERYONE!
YOU GUYS FORGOT TO COMPLIMENT THIS ONE!
Everyone back track for a moment and not leave anyone out!


----------



## Kip

Nicole_AC. said:


> Erm...well I've took this picture recently but I look even more ugly.. ._.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Though I do love the flash on the camera ;D)



You're very beautiful from what i can see, the shine covers most of your face though D:


----------



## gorgonara

Cat lady bishounen princess realness



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

I really like your hair!


----------



## gorgonara

pallycake said:


> I really like your hair!



*blush* (≧◡≦)

I usually dye it pastel junk all the time but no money for the past 2 months. :C


Spoiler


----------



## Cottonball

Spoiler: (◕ω◕✿)











(*ﾉ・ω・)ﾉ Hello~ ✧


----------



## Aloha

I was recently playing around with eyeliner but i think i like this look.Eyeliner 



Spoiler: Aloha~!


----------



## Wish

is this yandere enough? :')


----------



## Cottonball

I got a new sweater in the mail today!~ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ✧*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Tammyface

Cottonball said:


> I got a new sweater in the mail today!~ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ✧*:･ﾟ✧


 You look a lot like this really cute/pretty girl in my school!


----------



## Princess

Cottonball said:


> I got a new sweater in the mail today!~ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ✧*:･ﾟ✧


That sweater is so cute, Kelsi!


----------



## Cottonball

@  Tammyface - Oh thanks!! (◠ω◠✿)

@ Pally - Oh thanks, would you like the ebay link?~


----------



## Princess

Cottonball said:


> @  Tammyface - Oh thanks!! (◠ω◠✿)
> 
> @ Pally - Oh thanks, would you like the ebay link?~


Ooo yes please


----------



## Keenan

It's been too long since I've posted. Here's me and my newly planted Cockspur Hawthorn. I've been growing it in a pot for 3 years now and finally planted it. I still have about 10 trees growing in my driveway that need to be planted...


Spoiler


----------



## Caius




----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Zr388 said:


>



Your my favorite


----------



## Kip

Litwick said:


> is this yandere enough? :')




Are those knives? '-'



Keenan said:


> It's been too long since I've posted. Here's me and my newly planted Cockspur Hawthorn. I've been growing it in a pot for 3 years now and finally planted it. I still have about 10 trees growing in my driveway that need to be planted...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You look very manly in this picture XD


Zr388 said:


>



Haha i make that face all the time!


----------



## Thunder

Goes well with the avatar methinks.


----------



## Mary

I look like....
See my avatar.


----------



## Caius

Thunderstruck said:


> Goes well with the avatar methinks.



I just noticed that. I had a good laugh over it.


----------



## Thunder

You and me both


----------



## SockHead

zr omg this is my new favorite pic



Spoiler: for brandon


----------



## Caius

gdi sockhead I love you


----------



## Thunder

i saw that picture a couple weeks ago, sock


----------



## SockHead

Thunderstruck said:


> i saw that picture a couple weeks ago, sock



i dont need your whole life story. youve probably seen a lot of pictures.


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> i dont need your whole life story. youve probably seen a lot of pictures.



We've all seen lots of pictures.
It's everybody's story.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

i guess i'll show you my face...
(shockingly, I'm not a tall man with moose antlers)



Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

SockHead said:


> i dont need your whole life story. youve probably seen a lot of pictures.



(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Jas0n

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> i guess i'll show you my face...
> (shockingly, I'm not a tall man with moose antlers)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Your eyes are officially awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:


> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧


Brandon, y u so kawaii? ☝(^-^)☝


----------



## Cardbored

Posting my pic because I don't know




I'm the taller one btw


----------



## PapaNer

Cardbored said:


> Posting my pic because I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the taller one btw



Those hats are the warmest effin hats in existence!


----------



## Nicole.

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> i guess i'll show you my face...
> (shockingly, I'm not a tall man with moose antlers)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




You are really pretty


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Jas0n said:


> Your eyes are officially awesome.



thanks!! 



Nicole_AC. said:


> You are really pretty



thank you!!!


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Since I just posted these on the prom thread, I may as well post one here too. 

(But you're getting the more photogenic one here, lol)



Spoiler





Boy, I wish I was still this skinny. lol.


----------



## Cottonball

Spoiler: click!


----------



## Nigel

Cottonball said:


> Spoiler: click!



Your room's a bit of a mess


----------



## Cottonball

Haha, Its just my purse's, pillows, and some sweaters on the ground.  

Is yours messy?  owo


----------



## AmenFashion

Oooh, *WhitneyLeigh23*, *PumpkinVine47*, and *Cottonball* - Such pretty ladies!!

Me last night


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

AmenFashion said:


> Oooh, *WhitneyLeigh23*, *PumpkinVine47*, and *Cottonball* - Such pretty ladies!!
> 
> Me last night
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430



pls stahp


----------



## Cottonball

@ AmenFashion - Thank-you!  ^_^

You look very handsome yourself~


----------



## Aurynn

Spoiler










I'm the one in black :3


----------



## Cottonball

I got my bangs trimmed~  



Spoiler: Before













Spoiler: After


----------



## Kip

I want to complement you all badly but i feel I'll just sound like a broken record.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Brake that record kippi!


----------



## Thunder

Kip said:


> I want to complement you all badly but i feel I'll just sound like a broken record.



I doubt anyone minds being complimented all the time.


----------



## tigereyes86

Oh my, I've looked through a lot of pages and aren't we all a lovely looking bunch!  Some of you aren't how I pictured you to look.  Jake is completely different to how I pictured him for instance (but some people's pictures have been taken down and I can't see you), in fact none you boys have anything to be ashamed of (hotties!).  Slowly realising a lot of you are under 18 and so my comment now sounds incredibly weird, but just take the compliment, 'kay?!

Girls, well what can I say, the pics where you say "Oh I have no makeup on" or "Oh I hate my glasses".  Eeeeehhhmmm, work it ladies, not one of you has anything to moan about...

I don't have any pics of me except from on/before nights out as I HATE my picture being taken, so my pictures are not representative of how I look day to day haha!!!


----------



## broadwaythecat

Haha everybody here is cute but me but I blame stupid pubery


----------



## Jake

tigereyes86 said:


> Jake is completely different to how I pictured him for instance



... should i be offended? lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

I just picture you as a Bidoof


----------



## tigereyes86

Jake. said:


> ... should i be offended? lol



Oh god no!  I thought your age was older so I was surprised to see a young person!


----------



## Pickles

Everyone on here is young and lovely and/or handsome. LOL I'm in the older group. Is there anyone here older than 31??  Gah, I feel like a granny seeing all these young whippersnappers!


----------



## Cottonball

Looking through my photos on my iphone and I found a bunch that I liked  C:



Spoiler



























Spoiler: The day I went to the Lady Gaga concert ;-;


----------



## Jake

KarlaKGB said:


> I just picture you as a Bidoof


ty



tigereyes86 said:


> Oh god no!  I thought your age was older so I was surprised to see a young person!


thx i look like i'm 12


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: cap & gown


----------



## Kip

Pickles said:


> Everyone on here is young and lovely and/or handsome. LOL I'm in the older group. Is there anyone here older than 31??  Gah, I feel like a granny seeing all these young whippersnappers!


I've seen many people here who are 30 and older :>

You aren't old until you have a full head of gray hair 



Cottonball said:


> Looking through my photos on my iphone and I found a bunch that I liked  C:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The day I went to the Lady Gaga concert ;-;



You remind me of Laura Shigihara!



Mino said:


> Spoiler: cap & gown



Didja get a haircut/trim? i can't tell.


----------



## Bacon Boy

So since I'm 18, I'll take that hottie comment as a compliment.  Alfred's self-esteem level has increased from -12 to -10!


----------



## LonghornGirl

Pre-football game picture from the fall (awkwardly tried to take a picture of myself before I left) 



Spoiler


----------



## Pickles

Well I'm working on the gray hair thing, Kip. LOL 

You have beautiful hair, LonghornGirl! *jealous*


----------



## LonghornGirl

Aww, thanks Pickles!


----------



## Mino

Kip said:


> Didja get a haircut/trim? i can't tell.



At some point recently, yes. I haven't been posting on TBT very much lately.


----------



## Jas0n

Another new photo, another awkward facial pose!


Spoiler


----------



## Kip

Jas0n said:


> Another new photo, another awkward facial pose!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



dat hair! 
I can't get over it.


----------



## gorgonara

Jas0n said:


> Another new photo, another awkward facial pose!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



aaaaah q-t


----------



## Jas0n

Kip said:


> dat hair!
> I can't get over it.



I swear my hair is the most popular point of discussion in this thread. Haha


----------



## PaJami

I was gonna post this in the prom thread, but since it's kinda died I'll post it here.


Spoiler: Me in a tux


----------



## Kip

Jas0n said:


> I swear my hair is the most popular point of discussion in this thread. Haha



XD i can see why.


PaJami said:


> I was gonna post this in the prom thread, but since it's kinda died I'll post it here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me in a tux



How old are ya? You look young yet very mature!


----------



## PaJami

Kip said:


> XD i can see why.
> 
> 
> How old are ya? You look young yet very mature!



17 actually! I've had people tell me that, I kinda have a baby face ;_; XD


----------



## Eirynfox

you are all so cute, handsome, and lovely people  you will all never see my face sadly.


----------



## Kip

Eirynfox said:


> you are all so cute, handsome, and lovely people  you will all never see my face sadly.



Why is that? >:|


----------



## Elijo

Eirynfox said:


> you will all never see my face sadly.



Is it because you are too shy and/or uncomfortable to do so?
If so, then I can relate, I'm a very shy (yet mature) person and I will not be posting my face anytime soon.

But soon I may reveal my voice on the "What Do You Sound Like?" thread however if I don't then sorry I tried (I'm trying to post my voice from my iPod Touch)... (Andy and Sock already knows what I sound like because of Xbox Live...)


----------



## Eirynfox

Kumarock11 said:


> Is it because you are too shy and/or uncomfortable to do so?
> If so, then I can relate, I'm a very shy (yet mature) person and I will not be posting my face anytime soon.
> 
> But soon I may reveal my voice on the "What Do You Sound Like?" thread however if I don't then sorry I tried (I'm trying to post my voice from my iPod Touch)... (Andy and Sock already knows what I sound like because of Xbox Live...)



yes im Shy!  very shy! anyway, why do I not see you on IRC?


----------



## Elijo

Eirynfox said:


> anyway, why do I not see you on IRC?



I'm on the IRC like everyday! You must keep missing me! Hmm... IRC time!


----------



## Jake

HI I AM 12!!!11



Spoiler


----------



## Eirynfox

jake harrassed me all night so I am going to post the only picture I have of myself on my computer at the moment.



Spoiler







hope it works! that was at a wedding I attended a little while ago.

Ack im all shiney >.< probably from dancing.

btw Jake, your a cutie  lol


----------



## Jake

Eirynfox said:


> jake harrassed me all night



did. not. happen.


----------



## Eirynfox

Jake. said:


> did. not. happen.



I meant it in a nice way.


----------



## Nicole.

-snip-


----------



## Jake

Nicole_AC. said:


> Well basically....since I was sick and tired of glasses I decided to wear contact lenses, and this is what I look like with them!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518



pls i hate pretty people


----------



## Nicole.

Jake. said:


> pls i hate pretty people



Okay...That's nice to know...! :L


----------



## Jas0n

Nicole_AC. said:


> Well basically....since I was sick and tired of glasses I decided to wear contact lenses, and this is what I look like with them!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518



Looks good!
I have contact lenses but I look ridiculous without glasses on. My face seems to have moulded to glasses at this point!


----------



## Kip

Eirynfox said:


> jake harrassed me all night so I am going to post the only picture I have of myself on my computer at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506
> 
> 
> 
> hope it works! that was at a wedding I attended a little while ago.
> 
> Ack im all shiney >.< probably from dancing.
> 
> btw Jake, your a cutie  lol



YAY! glad you decided to post XD


Nicole_AC. said:


> Well basically....since I was sick and tired of glasses I decided to wear contact lenses, and this is what I look like with them!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518



You look a lot like someone i know!
Do you enjoy contacts more than glasses? you look good in both :>


----------



## AndyB

Eirynfox said:


> jake harrassed me all night...



If this sort of thing continues to happen, to anyone from anyone, it is not going to be tolerated.
I don't care if it's all said in jest, nobody should be made to post if they aren't comfortable.


----------



## Wish

TBT is full of such nice looking people *___*

I think I took this two months ago idrk my memory is horrible

dunno how to make a spoiler +haha


----------



## Pickles

Want that panda! 0_o


----------



## Eirynfox

AndyB said:


> If this sort of thing continues to happen, to anyone from anyone, it is not going to be tolerated.
> I don't care if it's all said in jest, nobody should be made to post if they aren't comfortable.



I just want to clear up that Jake did not force me to do anything! I was making a joke at him, didn't realise he could get in trouble for my off the cuff remark!


----------



## Elijo

Eirynfox said:


> jake harrassed me all night so I am going to post the only picture I have of myself on my computer at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506
> 
> 
> 
> hope it works! that was at a wedding I attended a little while ago.
> 
> Ack im all shiney >.< probably from dancing.
> 
> btw Jake, your a cutie  lol


Nice tux you got there Eiryn. You are very handsome! (And shiny...)

@Litwick You are very adorable and I love the panda you have, can I keep it?


----------



## Zolon

YEAH.



Spoiler









But srsly I was prepping for a job interview.



Spoiler









This is when I was 22 or so and grew out my beard a little. It grows... much.. much thicker now. I just shaved it off or I'd share that  too. I swear I'm not in the back of a cop car.



Spoiler


----------



## Eirynfox

Kumarock11 said:


> Nice tux you got there Eiryn. You are very handsome! (And shiny...)



Thanks! I hate pictures of me in tux's though, it just seems... I dunno, douchey? if that is even a word? being all dressed up and formal kind of stiff like. But its the only one Im posting ever! and Im going to delete it from the forums!


----------



## Kip

Zolon said:


> YEAH.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But srsly I was prepping for a job interview.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is when I was 22 or so and grew out my beard a little. It grows... much.. much thicker now. I just shaved it off or I'd share that  too. I swear I'm not in the back of a cop car.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Be careful not to set the bell tree on fire.



Eirynfox said:


> Thanks! I hate pictures of me in tux's though, it just seems... I dunno, douchey? if that is even a word? being all dressed up and formal kind of stiff like. But its the only one Im posting ever! and Im going to delete it from the forums!



Why? D: you are quite the looker! Guess i can't force ya XD


----------



## Zolon

Kip said:


> Be careful not to set the bell tree on fire.



Now why would you imagine I might do such a crazy, crazy thing, good sir?


----------



## Dustbunnii

Felt like taking a new picture. I quite like this hat.
Also, this is my last week in this particular dorm room. Say good-bye to the dorm room!
"Good-bye dorm room!"


Spoiler


----------



## Cottonball

Spoiler: Chu~

















I am the one on the Right!


----------



## Kip

Zolon said:


> Now why would you imagine I might do such a crazy, crazy thing, good sir?


From your looks. It wouldn't be intensional... or would IT? 



Dustbunnii said:


> Felt like taking a new picture. I quite like this hat.
> Also, this is my last week in this particular dorm room. Say good-bye to the dorm room!
> "Good-bye dorm room!"
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Lookin' Good! :>
That hat goes great with your hair.



Cottonball said:


> Spoiler: Chu~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the one on the Right!



You guys are beautiful :>
You look kinda asian... are you?


----------



## Keenan

Disney Band trip 2013.


Spoiler



I'm wearing my Under Armor hat in each of these pictures, so I should be easy to pick out.


----------



## Cottonball

Kip said:


> You look kinda asian... are you?



Nope. None at all.   o3o


----------



## Kip

Keenan said:


> Disney Band trip 2013.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my Under Armor hat in each of these pictures, so I should be easy to pick out.
> 
> View attachment 3569
> 
> View attachment 3567
> 
> View attachment 3568



Haha that guy in 2nd photo is tall.
Not sure if i already said this but you remind so much of a movie star/actor. I just can't seem to put my finger on who it was though.


Cottonball said:


> Nope. None at all.   o3o


Wow, you coulda fooled me!
But maybe i just think everyone looks asian (i do that a lot)


----------



## Keenan

Kip said:


> Haha that guy in 2nd photo is tall.
> Not sure if i already said this but you remind so much of a movie star/actor. I just can't seem to put my finger on who it was though.


That guy is my friend Steven. I roomed with him and the guy next to him, Tyler, for the trip.

And a movie star. Really? I'm interested to see who you're thinking of.


----------



## Wish

You guys are all very good looking ^___^ Maybe I can take you all on a date one day haha


----------



## Katellabe

Wow! Everyone looks so cool!  Guess Ill post a picture. ( Hahaha, I actually took this with my 3DS!) 



Spoiler


----------



## Wish

You are very very pretty! And might I say you have beautiful skin~


----------



## Dustbunnii

Kip said:


> Lookin' Good! :>
> That hat goes great with your hair.




Thanks!
I think it works pretty well with my hair, too  but only when it's down... otherwise it just looks dumb on me XD


Everyone's lookin' pretty good, too, if I might add


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: Finally got a haircut...


----------



## Wish

looking good! haven't spoken to you in awhile


----------



## Bacon Boy

Haha thanks. And I know, it's been a while!

On a sidenote: I absolutely hate short hair. I'll probably grow it out a bit more and I'll definitely let my beard and mustache grow over the summer and into college.


----------



## Wish

I think short hair looks great on you but long hair would too =)

Mustache and a beard haha oh boy


----------



## Bacon Boy

Yea, we're not allowed to have facial hair, so I'll be growing it out as full as I can over the summer.


----------



## SockHead

I hate long hair on myself but I let it grow out just cause im lazy and dont wanna call my hair lady


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHead said:


> I hate long hair on myself but I let it grow out just cause im lazy and dont wanna call my hair lady


I must be really tired. I kept having to reread your post and every time I did, I read something completely different. Like you hate long hair but it grows because you're lazy; or you let it grow, but you don't want to be called a lady; or my favorite, you let it grow and don't cut it because you're lazy, but don't call your hair "Lady".


----------



## Cottonball

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler: Finally got a haircut...



Looking sharp~  ;p


----------



## Cottonball

Spoiler: Too hot out today!


----------



## Skarro

Very right.


----------



## Kip

you guys are making me feel ugly ahaha


----------



## SockHead

Bacon Boy said:


> I must be really tired. I kept having to reread your post and every time I did, I read something completely different. Like you hate long hair but it grows because you're lazy; or you let it grow, but you don't want to be called a lady; or my favorite, you let it grow and don't cut it because you're lazy, but don't call your hair "Lady".



My hair stylist or whatevs. I hate calling it that because idk I just get a trim EVERY time. I got style though. No one can deny that.


----------



## Elliot

Spoiler










It was nerd day few weeks ago at my high school. Decided to give it a try  ( I'm the filipino one.. on the left..)
Yes, i used seatbelts to look like suspenders.. I don't own suspenders..


----------



## Eirynfox

Elliot said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nerd day few weeks ago at my high school. Decided to give it a try  ( I'm the filipino one.. on the left..)
> Yes, i used seatbelts to look like suspenders.. I don't own suspenders..



Fancy Dress Pics!!! best ever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish

missing u Elliot looking fabulous


----------



## Nicole.

Kip said:


> YAY! glad you decided to post XD
> 
> 
> You look a lot like someone i know!
> Do you enjoy contacts more than glasses? you look good in both :>




Thank you. I prefer wearing contacts now that I have them, however I sometimes wear my glasses depends how I feel haha. But yes, I do enjoy contact lenses more than glasses!


----------



## Nicole.

Jas0n said:


> Looks good!
> I have contact lenses but I look ridiculous without glasses on. My face seems to have moulded to glasses at this point!



I'm sure you don't. Once I started wearing contacts my eyes looked pretty big, but now I've got used to the fact that I have no glasses. If that makes sense? Haha


----------



## Kip

Haha, didn't even know there was such a thing as nerd day.


btw I'm sorry if I've made anyone uncomfortable with my compliments. (i can go a little overboard )


----------



## Bacon Boy

We had nerd day at our school! That was pretty fun! I got all Star Wars'd up.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Kip said:


> Haha, didn't even know there was such a thing as nerd day.
> 
> 
> btw I'm sorry if I've made anyone uncomfortable with my compliments. (i can go a little overboard )



Kip, are you ok? Do you need a hug?


----------



## Kip

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Kip, are you ok? Do you need a hug?


No, & Yes ;-;

Haha in all seriousness is nerd day at/in most school, or just some? I don't know much about it since I'm home schooled :x
(Sorry if I'm going off topic)


----------



## Julie

Kip said:


> No, & Yes ;-;
> 
> Haha in all seriousness is nerd day at/in most school, or just some? I don't know much about it since I'm home schooled :x
> (Sorry if I'm going off topic)



When I went to public high school we had spirit week, in which you dress up as something each day during the week before a big game. There's things like nerd day, pajama day, superhero day, etc.

I transferred to a tiny charter school after my first semester of freshman year so I only got to experience that once. We don't do anything like that here except on Halloween, which is crazy... so many awesome costumes.


----------



## Julie

Speaking of halloween, guess who I was dressed up as last year? dohohohoho



Spoiler: wands and wings!





Floaty crowny things?!


----------



## Wish

sorry but I'm taken


----------



## Prof Gallows

Julie said:


> When I went to public high school we had spirit week, in which you dress up as something each day during the week before a big game. There's things like nerd day, pajama day, superhero day, etc.



We had this when I was in highschool.


----------



## AL64

Picture of me in 3D for 3DS owners


----------



## broadwaythecat

Oh hell no. I'll show a picture of me and my buddy. Maybe. When I'm 11.


----------



## Bubblecraft

here's a picture of me and my roommate at a party from a couple nights ago


----------



## Elijo

lookyhooky said:


> Oh hell no. I'll show a picture of me and my buddy. Maybe. When I'm 11.



Aren't you going to be 11 in July? If so I will be waiting until then. I may never post my face on the forums, I just feel... Too shy... I hope you understand...


----------



## Cottonball

Finally got my korean cat ear headband in the mail.  Been wanting this FOREVER!


----------



## Elijo

Cottonball said:


> Finally got my korean cat ear headband in the mail.  Been wanting this FOREVER!



Meow! I love cats! You're very pretty btw.


----------



## Elijo

Double post, sorry!


----------



## Wish

your headband is very cute!

I'm always hesitant ordering fragile things online 


I've been posting alot on this thread please forgive me!

I just realised that this thread was made on my birthday


----------



## Cottonball

Kumarock11 said:


> Meow! I love cats! You're very pretty btw.




Oh thank-you very much! 





Kumarock11 said:


> your headband is very cute!
> 
> I'm always hesitant ordering fragile things online



Thanks! It was so cheap too.  Oh really? I was scared at first too!

Your very cute! xo


----------



## Elijo

Off topic but does anyone notice this?


Spoiler: Click Here





The second quote was originally posted by Litwick but it says it was me. Strange isn't it?


----------



## Eirynfox

Kip said:


> Why? D: you are quite the looker! Guess i can't force ya XD



Lol ok, whatever floats your boat, suppose it won't hurt to stay there now it is lost to the interwebs anyway. Thank you for the compliment  <3


----------



## Princess

cuuuutiieeeee kelssiiii


----------



## Cottonball

@ Kumarock11  -  hmm very weird..


@Pally - mew mew thank-you!


----------



## Liv

Spoiler


----------



## Elijo

Liv said:


> Spoiler



You're very pretty Liv!


----------



## Hey Listen!

Bah bad haircut is super effective.  Not gonna take a pic for like two weeks until I can grow this crap out.


----------



## Princess

Liv you're gorgeous stawp


----------



## Liv

pallycake said:


> Liv you're gorgeous stawp





Kumarock11 said:


> You're very pretty Liv!



Thank you!


----------



## Aurynn

Just made a new one.


Spoiler


----------



## Jas0n

Aurynn said:


> Just made a new one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I don't think there's such a thing as an unattractive Germanic person.


----------



## Mirror

I look strange in this photo, as if someone just told me my puppy died. Although I liked it enough to upload it a few weeks back, apparently.


----------



## Thunder

For someone who looks like they were just told their puppy died, you look alright!



(I should probably leave the compliments to Kip...)


----------



## Princess

Wow Mirror, you're incredibly pretty


----------



## gorgonara

Aurynn said:


> Just made a new one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



*fanning self aggressively*


----------



## gorgonara

pallycake said:


> Wow Mirror, you're incredibly pretty



for a second i thought you were being funny-vain then i scrolled up and realised you were talking about the user mirror not your reflection


----------



## Mirror

You all made me chuckle, teehee.


----------



## Kip

Thunderstruck said:


> For someone who looks like they were just told their puppy died, you look alright!
> 
> 
> 
> (I should probably leave the compliments to Kip...)



xD
Nah, I tend to weird people out haha.


----------



## Bacon Boy

No one compliments like Kipston!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I miss kippi's comments


----------



## Keenan

So I got glasses for the first time (about a week ago). My distance vision has gotten really bad, so it's really nice to see again. I'm happy with how they look, too. 


Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

Keenan said:


> So I got glasses for the first time (about a week ago). My distance vision has gotten really bad, so it's really nice to see again. I'm happy with how they look, too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730





You look good in glasses. When you get used to wearing them you don't even know they're there. I've had glasses since 8th grade but only started wearing them after high school. It probably screwed my eyes up even more lol


----------



## Keenan

SockHead said:


> When you get used to wearing them you don't even know they're there. I've had glasses since 8th grade but only started wearing them after high school. It probably screwed my eyes up even more lol


That's already started to happen. Every once in a while I take them off to remember what life was like when I couldn't see 10 feet in front of me.


----------



## Jake

hi im 10



Spoiler


----------



## Elijo

Jake. said:


> hi im 10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



*Kuma notices Jake's beautiful features and nods in contentment.*
You are really handsome as usual Jake!


----------



## Dustbunnii

Keenan said:


> So I got glasses for the first time (about a week ago). My distance vision has gotten really bad, so it's really nice to see again. I'm happy with how they look, too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730



I remember when I got my first pair of glasses.
I was in fifth grade and it was when the first harry potter movie had come out, so the store that I went to had harry potter themed glasses, and I got some of those xD They weren't exactly like Harry's, but they had the round shape. They also had tortise shell colored rims rather than black rims.
I would post a picture, but that would require me to find a pic and scan it 

Your glasses definitely suit you though


----------



## Jake

Kumarock11 said:


> *Kuma notices Jake's beautiful features and nods in contentment.*
> You are really handsome as usual Jake!



Thanks







#duckface


----------



## Aurynn

Jake love it <3


----------



## Elijo

Aurynn said:


> Jake love it <3


*contains excitement* You are so gorgeous!



Jake. said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #duckface


Love the duckface. <3


----------



## gorgonara

Keenan said:


> So I got glasses for the first time (about a week ago). My distance vision has gotten really bad, so it's really nice to see again. I'm happy with how they look, too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730



everyone is cute why is everyone cute you all need to stop


----------



## Eirynfox

Aurynn said:


> Jake love it <3



You look so tall and handsome  love your hair colour!


----------



## Cottonball

New 3Ds XL pink & white!!!  

Now I can relax until NL comes~ I was so worried it would be sold out.. There was only 2 new ones and there was one used. I wanted the new to register it though!!   /phew~


----------



## Cottonball

Prom today!!~


----------



## Princess

Cottonball said:


> Prom today!!~


so prettyyy


----------



## Devon

ME lol

annddd me lol prommm


----------



## Polar Android

I guess you guys can see me.
I spent like ten minutes taking this of me because there's like 0 pictures of me and I'm quite un-photogenic. Maybe because I don't take them seriously.

Hopefully it aight

Oh, I'm also beardless right now for prom so.



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Devon said:


> ME lol
> 
> annddd me lol prommm



pls stop being hot, ty.


----------



## Hiro

Spoiler











Just showin' off mah spongebob swag


----------



## Devon

LOL  ty 





Jake. said:


> pls stop being hot, ty.


----------



## AndyB

Jake. said:


> pls stop being hot, ty.



Please stop these types of posts.


----------



## Wish

Hiro said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just showin' off mah spongebob swag



spongebob sucks roger lol
cute photo 

oof this is a pretty decent photo I suppose


----------



## Caius

I almost put effort into an actual pic of me. 


Nope.

Oracle.
Of.
Ages.


----------



## Bambi

Litwick said:


> spongebob sucks roger lol
> cute photo
> 
> oof this is a pretty decent photo I suppose



So pretty! I'm so jealous of your hair


----------



## oath2order

Zr388 said:


> I almost put effort into an actual pic of me.
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Oracle.
> Of.
> Ages.



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Toeto

IM NOT EVEN GOING TO PROM LOLZ

And now there are two pictures instead of one. Wow, my computer skills are the best.


----------



## worrytree

Excuse my smug mug. I'm new. I think it's nice to put a name to a face. 


Spoiler: Don't do it.


----------



## Polar Android

worrytree said:


> Excuse my smug mug. I'm new. I think it's nice to put a name to a face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093



Man, that beard is wicked. If only mine could look that nice.


----------



## worrytree

Polar Android said:


> Man, that beard is wicked. If only mine could look that nice.


Thanks mate, I wish it was a bit fuller but it's pretty decent for my age.


----------



## Jake

worrytree said:


> Excuse my smug mug. I'm new. I think it's nice to put a name to a face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093



lookin good


----------



## Punchyleaf

This is of me and my fianc? from back in August 2012 ^^


----------



## Lauren

This is a recent photo of me on a night out with my boyfriend on his leave  


Spoiler






Very rare you get a photo of us both smiling! It's always one or the other hehe!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: New York Pics









Weird Chinese thing at the Museum of Natural History
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At Nintendo World





It was in the 90s the entire time we were in New York, but we all had to dress up. So afterwards...


----------



## Caius

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler: New York Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird Chinese thing at the Museum of Natural History
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Nintendo World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was in the 90s the entire time we were in New York, but we all had to dress up. So afterwards...



Last picture.

Yes.


----------



## jesughs

This is a pic of me and my friends from our exit party at school. Good times...


Spoiler: yo yo yo






Anyways I'm the fourth one in the top row. I think it's a good picture.


----------



## Princess

All of you are too attractive/pretty/handsome

Pls tone it down.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zr388 said:


> Last picture.
> 
> Yes.


That's New York for ya.


----------



## Solar

Spoiler







My friend was getting artsy with her camera...It's not TOO bad of a photo...(Sorry it's a big pic..)


----------



## Souhaiter

Spoiler






Went to a fancy schmancy dance the other day, and I tried to pretend I looked nice. xD​


----------



## Caius




----------



## Trundle

Hahaha, so good, Zr!


----------



## Thunder

That's pretty much my face when I play Mario Kart.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Spoiler: I grew a mustache


----------



## Purrl

Not actually uploaded one of myself yet... here goes!


----------



## Pickles

You ARE pretty  But why are you holding refried beans? lol



lookyhooky said:


> Spoiler: tell me am I pretty (most likely not lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167


----------



## Zenaphalis

Well, I'm just going to stay mysterious... MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAH


----------



## Smoke

Sure thing.


----------



## Juicebox

Spoiler







I haven't posted on here for awhile, so I thought, "why not?"

I was at a party, and we were out of hot dog buns, so I put one into a tortilla. It was okay.


----------



## The Architect

^You sound like a really fun person to hang with


----------



## Celestefey

SOBS. i'm scared i'm going to blind everyone now...



Spoiler










I'm the one on the left. I met one of my online friends at a con back in May... It was awesome and she was so sweet and we both had a great time, but I do miss her now!


----------



## ben_nyc

Glad there are happy, giddy people here.  



Spoiler



[



Snapped by my then gf- who refused to look @ labels.  Ha, I don't have a decent portrait since that day.


----------



## Roel

With gabrielle aplin! 



Spoiler


----------



## Elijo

lookyhooky said:


> Because I like beans. Beans are way better than mustaches. I wonder why all girls are obsessed with them.
> 
> View attachment 4541
> 
> 
> You can't really see my face...but meh.



You are making me so jealous right now. -.- How far are you on the game right now? Hope you are enjoying it! Uh spicy stir fry.


----------



## Purrl

Here's another of me, minus the glasses.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Kumarock11 said:


> You are making me so jealous right now. -.- How far are you on the game right now? Hope you are enjoying it! Uh spicy stir fry.



 I am enjoying it!  I'm about 25% in that villager approval thing. Well I paid my house in one trip to Nook's Homes lol.


----------



## Candy

Derp derp here's me​


Spoiler


----------



## Cottonball




----------



## Sonicdude41

*edit: redundant spoiler*

Loteria, everybodaaaaaaaayyyy!


----------



## AndyB

That's a lot of shoes.


----------



## spamurai

Lots of cool people ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy

BUT BRO, THE SYMBIOTE! IT'S DANGEROUS!


----------



## gorgonara

Bacon Boy said:


> BUT BRO, THE SYMBIOTE! IT'S DANGEROUS!



dangerously fabulous

~*toby maquire hair flip*~


----------



## merinda!

SUCH BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE
let me luv uu



Spoiler: still ugs lol


----------



## Princess

qt patootie merinda


----------



## Elijo

merinda! said:


> SUCH BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE
> let me luv uu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: still ugs lol


 Holy lonely pony eating macaroni! You are so cute!


----------



## merinda!

Kumarock11 said:


> Holy lonely pony eating macaroni! You are so cute!



i'm actually a potato


----------



## Wish

I'm fabulous


----------



## Ymir

Sup guise


----------



## Elliot

Ymir said:


> Sup guise



Smite player? DD


----------



## Ymir

Elliot said:


> Smite player? DD



Haha nope! I used to play, though. He was one of my mains since I like ice characters :>


----------



## JaadeL

*Took this sunday *


----------



## FruitTree

Hi guys... 
This is me, for those of you who were wondering what FruitTree looks like... 
And I'm not a boy. >.> I recently chopped all my hair off and I'm worried that I look like a boy TT.TT
But here I am with my bass Jarvis!!! <3


Spoiler




Sorry, I don't know how to do spoilers.


----------



## Ymir

Sweet bass~


----------



## FruitTree

Thanks Ymir! He's the sole reason I lock my door >>


----------



## Chris

*FruitTree* - you rock the short hair look. I love it. 


This is one of the most recent pics of me, taken last Thursday:



Spoiler



[removed]


----------



## FruitTree

Ah thanks Tina >/////>
For some reason, your photo reminds me of The Bride from Kill Bill. In a good way. It must be the hair. xD You're very pretty


----------



## Roxy

_Me. _


----------



## siderealotion

^ Sleek haircut! 



Spoiler: Speaking of haircuts, I might need one soon :o







I'd love to start wearing contacts again but I'm just a bit lazy.


----------



## solace

Some shots of me...


Spoiler



View attachment 5384View attachment 5385View attachment 5386View attachment 5383


----------



## Colorflow

Ah, yay, selfies thread. :3
This is a few months old, but it's the most recent image I have. -w-


Spoiler


----------



## ForgottenT

deleted


----------



## DirtyD

Well I have a new look since I've been here last.  Might as well post it.  Here's one with the hat... And another without.



Spoiler









I took this one today with the DS


----------



## Bacon Boy

Oh wow! It's DirtyD!


----------



## DirtyD

DirtyD??  Where?!?


----------



## Caius

Spoiler: I guess I'll post a real one for once


----------



## Liv

You're so cute!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zr showing off...


----------



## Jas0n

Zr388 said:


> Spoiler: I guess I'll post a real one for once



Ridiculously photogenic artist over here


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jas0n said:


> Ridiculously photogenic artist over here



There is LITERALLY a glow on her from the window.


----------



## Caius

Bacon Boy said:


> There is LITERALLY a glow on her from the window.



I turned the bloom way up on DM-UDKLVLIRLAPARTMENT


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zr388 said:


> I turned the bloom way up on DM-UDKLVLIRLAPARTMENT


I don't buy it. Let's go under the assumption that whenever ZR tries to take a picture, the world alines perfectly with all other planets and celestial bodies to create the perfect picture.


----------



## Caius

guyyys stoooop


----------



## ben_nyc

Zr388 said:


> guyyys stoooop



So, you & that girl w/ the velvet pants & an index card taped to a 3DS is one of the same??  Sorry, abit drunk; must be the lighting too...


----------



## Caius

ben_nyc said:


> So, you & that girl w/ the velvet pants & an index card taped to a 3DS is one of the same??  Sorry, abit drunk; must be the lighting too...



Totally not the same person


----------



## ben_nyc

Zr388 said:


> Totally not the same person



Awww, that would make such a good story.  That picture above is classy stuff; eyes like...



Spoiler


----------



## Caius

ben_nyc said:


> Awww, that would make such a good story.  That picture above is classy stuff; eyes like...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5952



100% dragonborn


----------



## burnside

Zr388 said:


> Spoiler: I guess I'll post a real one for once


I think you resemble Alyson Court.


----------



## ben_nyc

Zr388 said:


> 100% dragonborn



Should you cosplay, I will toss my pom farther than before.  %)


----------



## Caius

ben_nyc said:


> Should you cosplay, I will toss my pom farther than before.  %)



I have in the past lol.. nothing notable.


----------



## ben_nyc

Zr388 said:


> I have in the past lol.. nothing notable.



Welp!  

I totally rescind my offer. 8)


----------



## Bubblecraft

hieeeee


----------



## Dagger311

I don't normally post pictures of myself on the internet, but I guess I look like your average lazy teenage boy laying around on a couch. Oh and my nose is the size of Manhattan compared to the rest of my face.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai

I also don't post many pictures of myself online, but i guess it's okay!


Spoiler


----------



## Bacon Boy

I don't normally post pictures of myself on the internet...


----------



## Yuna

I completely cracked up at Bacon Boy's post.

Anywho, here's my gross face  Sorry for the lack of make up. "OTL
I think this is one of the only recent photos I have of myself on my netbook!



Spoiler


----------



## Cottonball

Chu chu~


----------



## spamurai

Cottonball said:


> Chu chu~



Very cute ^_^


----------



## Cottonball

spamurai said:


> Very cute ^_^



Aaaaaaaaaaaa~   Thank-you!!!    :'3


----------



## Jake

being a cute bandit at the back of the bus



Spoiler


----------



## Elijo

lookyhooky said:


> Such beautiful people on this site..COME GIVE YOUR AUNT LOOKY A HUG!
> 
> View attachment 6218
> (Graagh messy hair  )
> Hug me or I will eat all of your potatoes..


Not the potatoes! *hugs Isabel* Now will you leave them alone?


----------



## Brickcity1333

This me here


----------



## Chu

hi thur


----------



## spamurai

I'll post one one day xD


----------



## Cottonball

Jake, Chu, & Spamurai are all so cute!  :3


----------



## ScootTheHuman

Wish said:


> I'm fabulous



Oh wow I think this is my most favourite picture so far you are amazing <3

You're expression, I just love it!! ^.^ Haha

Also this is my picture please to be kind, k thnx guis.



Spoiler


----------



## MadCake

Kip said:


> Well, people can be pretty snappy sometimes but yes there are kind souls OuO


Animal Crossing community, However..
Oh, And here's my picture:
This was me when I was..I think 3 or 4. Couldn't find any "8 years later" pictures.


----------



## Gore

im not sure if my tumblr aesthetic will uh
fit in here but


----------



## Hayate

Spoiler: No Beard









Spoiler: Beard


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Spoiler











Hai, thar.


----------



## Gizmodo

Nice pics everyone


----------



## Chu

BrokenDreamz can I have your eyebrows please? They're perfect I'm so jealous

thank you cottonball! I adore your eyes!


----------



## Gizmodo

Would post, but *self concious*  and i look WAY younger than i am (16) -___-


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Chu said:


> BrokenDreamz can I have your eyebrows please? They're perfect I'm so jealous
> 
> thank you cottonball! I adore your eyes!



Whaaaaaat.

I hate my eyebrows XD


----------



## roroselle

Bacon Boy said:


> I don't normally post pictures of myself on the internet...



Omg this made me literally LOL.

Anywho, this is me post-surfing (8 ya I feel cool



Spoiler: click if you dare



]


----------



## eyeplaybass

I have a story to tell with my pictures...



Spoiler




I have bed-head. And there's a dog.

I wrestled the dog. This toddler thought it was funny. I won.

This woman put yogurt on my face. The end.


----------



## Peachy

That was a beautiful story. xD

I have a page on my tumblr that has a few pics if anyone wants to check that out.


----------



## Lotte

Hi everyone! ♡ ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Lotte

You're so adorable, lookyhooky! (♡?◡`♡)


----------



## BellGreen

Woah, Lotte... You look like an anime character! ^.^


----------



## Majesticgirl

I have a scarf on coz its cold


----------



## Rover AC

Everyone here is a-lot more attractive than me. I am fugly not very beautiful.


----------



## Hayate

Rover AC said:


> Everyone here is a-lot more attractive than me. I am fugly not very beautiful.



Did you see my tramp beard? LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Glaceon said:


> Spoiler: No Beard
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Beard
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6462



This...


----------



## Roel

Spoiler: I'm so derpy


----------



## easpa

Spoiler







Bought a beanie and have no idea how to wear it so yay.


----------



## Lotte

Kumarock11 said:


> OH MY GOSH YOU ARE SO CUTE I MIGHT FAINT You are so cute! I'm jealous of your adorableness!



Awe thank you!（‐＾▽＾‐）



BellBringerGreen said:


> Woah, Lotte... You look like an anime character! ^.^



Really?? (๑ △ ๑) That makes me want to attempt cosplaying now hehe xD


----------



## Cottonball

>w<


----------



## Clobo

*This is me on holiday last year...
*


Spoiler


----------



## Niya

Clobo said:


> *This is me on holiday last year...
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6890



Oh my god...your signature....is that...Michael's dance on the booze cruise???


----------



## jakeypride

http://instagram.com/p/Yfp5vWxkxs/

That's meeee


----------



## Clobo

Niya said:


> Oh my god...your signature....is that...Michael's dance on the booze cruise???



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

OMG YES! YES! 

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAASBAJSHBHDASBSJBSAHJBSSSSS!

You have made my day.


----------



## Niya

Clobo said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
> 
> OMG YES! YES!
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAASBAJSHBHDASBSJBSAHJBSSSSS!
> 
> You have made my day.



Shedding tears of joy and laughter. Another Office fanatic ;-;


----------



## Hayate

Clobo said:


> *This is me on holiday last year...
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6890


I don't know why I even clicked the spoiler, I knew exactly what it was going to be...


----------



## FayeKittie

Recent pic. I already changed my hair though. A lot shorter in the back. Makes the messy look easier to manage.



Spoiler











Older pic. When I first cut my hair short.. for the first time in my life! [I'm 20]
Once I got bangs.. I never want to see my forehead again! 


Spoiler


----------



## Wondrous

@FayeKittie: you look gorgeous in both of those pictures~!


----------



## FayeKittie

Aww! You got such a cute face, 0wls! I like your hair too ; A ; Nice eyebrows, as well! xD I know it's weird but I tend to look at eyebrows when considering facial features.

Thanks for your comment too ; u ; /


----------



## Bambi

FayeKittie said:


> Recent pic. I already changed my hair though. A lot shorter in the back. Makes the messy look easier to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older pic. When I first cut my hair short.. for the first time in my life! [I'm 20]
> Once I got bangs.. I never want to see my forehead again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love the new shorter hair. It realllly suits you!


----------



## Mira

Geee ;3 I see beautiful people on this board!



Spoiler










Le me~ Picture from Tumblr. /lazy


----------



## jakeypride

!!!SUCH BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE!!!
woah


----------



## WeiMoote

Me sporting my beret.


----------



## FayeKittie

Bambi said:


> I love the new shorter hair. It realllly suits you!



Thanks!  I like it too! ^ u ^ /


----------



## Deca

Didnt wear makeup that day. 



Spoiler












Taken with my 3DS camera


----------



## Beanie

Spoiler
















This isn't really recent...but I figured I wanted to post because people keep thinking I am a dude for some reason..yes I'm 22 with braces :<


----------



## ben_nyc

^Braces are awesome! =)  Is that a 7/11 poster in the 1st pic?


----------



## Deca

So many asians on here


----------



## Beanie

ben_nyc said:


> ^Braces are awesome! =)  Is that a 7/11 poster in the 1st pic?



Not exactly a poster  It was a 7-11 exclusive collectable from 7-11 in Hong Kong. On the "flag" there are spots for hello kitty pins and every country is on it! So that's what that is. I don't have them all though...I missed out. It was like a randomized thing for every 20 dollars you spend.


----------



## spamurai

Beanie said:


> This isn't really recent...but I figured I wanted to post because people keep thinking I am a dude for some reason..yes I'm 22 with braces :<



Very cute ^_^


----------



## Elijo

Beanie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't really recent...but I figured I wanted to post because people keep thinking I am a dude for some reason..yes I'm 22 with braces :<



I feel you, lots of people on the internet think that I'm a boy because I don't really reveal myself to them. I don't show my face to anyone so yeah. MYSTERY PERSON ALERT Also you look younger than your age, but that is just my opinion. I don't have braces but I have two silver crowns and four fillings so I'm similar somehow.


----------



## Lotte

Deca said:


> Didnt wear makeup that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with my 3DS camera



Natural beauty~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Beanie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't really recent...but I figured I wanted to post because people keep thinking I am a dude for some reason..yes I'm 22 with braces :<



Awe I love your dimples!


----------



## Beanie

spamurai said:


> Very cute ^_^


Thank you  



Kumarock11 said:


> I feel you, lots of people on the internet think that I'm a boy because I don't really reveal myself to them. I don't show my face to anyone so yeah. MYSTERY PERSON ALERT Also you look younger than your age, but that is just my opinion. I don't have braces but I have two silver crowns and four fillings so I'm similar somehow.


Haha thanks ^^" Comes from my mom's side; Sometimes she gets away with telling people we are sisters..but that's my mom for you, hates admitting she is old. Sometimes I tell people my name is Melissa and they still think I'm a dude...like honestly?? Haha.



Lotte said:


> Natural beauty~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awe I love your dimples!



Hehe thank youu


----------



## FayeKittie

Ok most recent pic. Actually wearing make-up in this one. I'm a make-up novice!
Sorry about the lame cut out look, I wanted to cut out my room in the background.
Rare smiling pic of me . n .;



Spoiler


----------



## Aquadirt

Spoiler







What do I look like?? 
LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## FruitTree

I feel like I should put up a decent photo of myself e.e Maybe when I actually take one.


----------



## Lotte

FayeKittie said:


> Ok most recent pic. Actually wearing make-up in this one. I'm a make-up novice!
> Sorry about the lame cut out look, I wanted to cut out my room in the background.
> Rare smiling pic of me . n .;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Awe cutie!


----------



## Sean4

I forget how old this is, (months?) but it's the most recent I have haha. I'm getting my hair cut real soon though 
_ogod why is it so huge..._


----------



## Redlatios

THis the most recent pic of me...They day after i got a haircut ;-; i miss my hair.


----------



## Caius

#modtalks 2013


----------



## Elijo

Zr388 said:


> #modtalks 2013


You look like you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## Jas0n

Zr388 said:


> #modtalks 2013



And here folks is what's responsible for running the website. Don't you all feel so much better knowing you're in the capable hands of our professional moderation staff?


----------



## burnside

Who on Earth is PondBoner?


----------



## Elijo

Jas0n said:


> And here folks is what's responsible for running the website. Don't you all feel so much better knowing you're in the capable hands of our professional moderation staff?



Yep, I certainly do. They're fabulous as usual.


----------



## Caius

Serious business


----------



## Elijo

nope dont want a six year old pic


----------



## Kip

burnside said:


> Who on Earth is PondBoner?



I think its SockHead.
Oh, and by the way... He doesn't live on earth.



Kumarock11 said:


> Spoiler:  Serious business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry just had to.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just shy, don't judge me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not, I should've placed my iPod Touch in a different position though.



That's you? :O
If so, I love your hair!


----------



## Elijo

Kip said:


> That's you? :O
> If so, I love your hair!



That is me, my true shy self. Thanks Kip! My hair wasn't even brushed at the time but at least you know what I look like from behind now. XD In a few months maybe you will see my face! Maybe closer, maybe longer.


----------



## Marceline

You guys are all so brave to be able to post your pictures... ; v ; I'm a wimp booooooo


----------



## Hayate

Marceline said:


> You guys are all so brave to be able to post your pictures... ; v ; I'm a wimp booooooo



Awww I just saw you posted so I figured I'd come and look lol =[


----------



## Marceline

Glaceon said:


> Awww I just saw you posted so I figured I'd come and look lol =[



LOL. Nope you shall never see me. >8D
Maybe one day i'll post my face up here. xD


----------



## Hayate

Marceline said:


> LOL. Nope you shall never see me. >8D
> Maybe one day i'll post my face up here. xD


Let down =[


----------



## Marceline

Glaceon said:


> Let down =[



Sorry. *-*


----------



## broadwaythecat

Kumarock11 said:


> Spoiler:  Serious business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry just had to.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just shy, don't judge me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not, I should've placed my iPod Touch in a different position though.



 Well now I have a better view of what you look like thanks for posting photo


----------



## ben_nyc

Marceline said:


> Maybe one day i'll post my face up here. xD



With a Doctor's Mask!  *spronk!*  Mhuahahaha!  =)


----------



## Princess

Zr388 said:


> #modtalks 2013


pondboner gives me a dandy pondboner


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Marceline

ben_nyc said:


> With a Doctor's Mask!  *spronk!*  Mhuahahaha!  =)



Yep, haha! Kinda ruins the whole concept of actually revealing what I look like, but meh!


----------



## milkymomonga

Heheh, I already have a couple of photos of me on here!! 
This is me cosplaying as a new Pok?mon, Sylveon. What do you guys think? >w<


----------



## Pachirisu

thought I'd post me. Excuse the odd lighting, used my webcam.


----------



## Wish

oh my gOD DEVON YOU ARE TOO CUTE


----------



## bittermeat

lol


Spoiler: me looking dumb n blind


----------



## Bambi

IM A VAMPIRE



Spoiler


----------



## Jas0n

Oh Bittermeat & Bambi. You are both far too attractive to post pictures of yourselves right next to each other!


----------



## Marceline

Bambi said:


> IM A VAMPIRE
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Amg you're extremely pretty. Just had to say... no homo o-o *Runs away*


----------



## Bambi

Thanks Jason! Your a hawty too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marceline said:


> Amg you're extremely pretty. Just had to say... no homo o-o *Runs away*



Thank you ^_^ *CHASES* LOL


----------



## eyeplaybass

TOO MANY ATTRACTIVE PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BLAH! Stop being so attractive!  

I swear I have no normal pictures of me. 



Spoiler





Here's me drinking a thing.

Here's me eating a thing. Oh. And a lady scratching her butt.
 
Here's me and this female person who seems to show up in pictures with me often... IDK!


----------



## Chalupa

Spoiler









Spoiler




Bang!


Suppose I'll take a crack at this gig


----------



## eyeplaybass

^Flawless.


----------



## Bambi

eyeplaybass, you look so different than what I pictured! for some reason I thought you were a lot younger  That eating picture his hilarious with the butt scratch photobomb.

Chalupa= epic win.


----------



## Byngo

eyeplaybass said:


> TOO MANY ATTRACTIVE PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BLAH! Stop being so attractive!
> 
> I swear I have no normal pictures of me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7858
> Here's me drinking a thing.
> View attachment 7859
> Here's me eating a thing. Oh. And a lady scratching her butt.
> View attachment 7861
> Here's me and this female person who seems to show up in pictures with me often... IDK!



Hey, is that last picture at the shiny bean mirror thing in Chicago? I was just there last weekend for the Taste of Chicago.


----------



## eyeplaybass

Bambi said:


> eyeplaybass, you look so different than what I pictured! for some reason I thought you were a lot younger  That eating picture his hilarious with the butt scratch photobomb.
> 
> Chalupa= epic win.



Haha! You wouldn't believe how often I get that on the internet! Either that, or people end up thinking I'm a woman. Neither of which is the case. I wonder what it is about me that makes people think that. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> Hey, is that last picture at the shiny bean mirror thing in Chicago? I was just there last weekend for the Taste of Chicago.



It sure is! I live in Chicago, so it's not really exciting to me, but my girlfriend is from Michigan so every time we go she NEEDS to take pictures.


----------



## Byngo

It's certainly exciting for me! And I don't live that far away. In fact, I'm still in Chicago visiting my sister! <3


----------



## Bambi

eyeplaybass said:


> Haha! You wouldn't believe how often I get that on the internet! Either that, or people end up thinking I'm a woman. Neither of which is the case. I wonder what it is about me that makes people think that.



Maybe you have a child-like spirit or something? lol


----------



## Chalupa

eyeplaybass said:


> ^Flawless.





Bambi said:


> eyeplaybass, you look so different than what I pictured! for some reason I thought you were a lot younger  That eating picture his hilarious with the butt scratch photobomb.
> 
> Chalupa= epic win.




Dawes thanks people :3


----------



## eyeplaybass

Bambi said:


> Maybe you have a child-like spirit or something? lol



Well, ain't nothing wrong with that.

It's odd because I'm a songwriter and people who have been to my shows tell me I have an "old soul." But I will admit, I can certainly be childish sometimes. 


...it's probably the Bulbasaur. 

"Kids these days with their colorful, double screen whatevers. When I was your age, blah blah blah gameboy brick."


----------



## Wish

brandon u look gr8


----------



## Bambi

eyeplaybass said:


> Well, ain't nothing wrong with that.
> 
> It's odd because I'm a songwriter and people who have been to my shows tell me I have an "old soul." But I will admit, I can certainly be childish sometimes.
> 
> 
> ...it's probably the Bulbasaur.
> 
> "Kids these days with their colorful, double screen whatevers. When I was your age, blah blah blah gameboy brick."



The Bulbasaur is definitely a suspect.


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi




----------



## bittermeat

Jas0n said:


> Oh Bittermeat & Bambi. You are both far too attractive to post pictures of yourselves right next to each other!


oh jason 



Wish said:


> brandon u look gr8


u stop et

@everyone: ur all so cute!!!1


----------



## Bacon Boy

Time to break the thread. 



Spoiler











So two GameGrumps wannabes, a Mexican, and an African American walk into a bar...
(I'm Not So Grump, btw.)


----------



## Jas0n

This thread is having a spontaneous overload of attractive people. Please send help.


----------



## ben_nyc

Marceline said:


> Amg you're extremely pretty. Just had to say... no homo o-o *Runs away*



Confirmed.  Bambi looks great.  Now I'm twice as nervous around Vampires.


----------



## StiX

This is me ^^ 



Spoiler









Me and Cotton Candy!





My girlfriend and I!



People usually think im 5 years younger than I actually am >_<!


----------



## bittermeat

Aw you guys are so cute together, StiX!


----------



## Wish

what brandon said!!


----------



## Elijo

lookyhooky said:


> Well now I have a better view of what you look like thanks for posting photo



You are welcome! I was really nervous of posting this picture because of what people would think of it...  Maybe I will post my face closer than I think, I just need more confidence in myself first...


----------



## Team

I'm a 23 year old asian who doesnt look a day past 17 LOL.



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

*StiX* - How old are you? 

*Team* - I freaking love your hair. *-*




Spoiler














When people meet me in RL they tend to think I'm around 16/17, so I'll state now that I'm 21.


----------



## StiX

Tina said:


> *StiX* - How old are you?
> 
> *Team* - I freaking love your hair. *-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people meet me in RL they tend to think I'm around 16/17, so I'll state now that I'm 21.



I'm 25 ^^; love the pictures btw!


----------



## Gizmodo

Great seeing what everyone looks like :3


----------



## Chris

StiX said:


> I'm 25 ^^; love the pictures btw!



Oh, wow. I would have guessed you were about my age.  And thank you!


----------



## Chalupa

This thread


Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

bittermeat said:


> Aw you guys are so cute together, StiX!



Agreed, you should ditch that girl though, your cotton candy might get upset.


----------



## Elijo

Thunder said:


> Agreed, you should ditch that girl though, your cotton candy might get upset.



XD Made my evening.

Hmm... Should I post a picture of my face here? Nah I'll just PM it to some people. Way easier.


----------



## Princess

Bambi you're gorgeous *-*

and aw qt members overload


----------



## Robert Plant

I don't like uploading photos of myself in the net.

I've got long, brown hair, that goes past my shoulders. I've got big, hazel eyes, a big nose (not like Ringo Starr's), and pale skin (I like sun, but I have to use lots of protector).

People thinks I look like a girl :V


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Ferenza

Oh, um.... 

In spite of the fact that I happen to be obscenely self-conscious.... I have friends who force me to model for them from time to time. 

*This will be awkward*


----------



## SugarPea

View attachment 8253

Well, Here goes.
My hair has been dyed red since this thoguh+


----------



## ClefairyKid

Sometimes blue, sometimes pink, sometimes green, and have even been rainbow >W< Blue's my usual though c:








Sorry the first one is so large, resizing is annoying XD First is with makeup and flattering things like that, and the second is totally natural c: At least I don't think I look as old as I really am XD That's something!


----------



## infallible

everyone is so cute on these forums fdsjksalfa i can't deal with it




i swear i'm a legal adult.


----------



## Robert Plant

Clefairy I fell in love with you.


----------



## salarian

Spoiler





poots on you


----------



## Bambi

ClefairyKid said:


> Sometimes blue, sometimes pink, sometimes green, and have even been rainbow >W< Blue's my usual though c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the first one is so large, resizing is annoying XD First is with makeup and flattering things like that, and the second is totally natural c: At least I don't think I look as old as I really am XD That's something!



akwuehutghanuhg I love your hair and eyes woweee O.O


----------



## Lurrdoc

I wish I had the courage to dye my hair. 



Spoiler


----------



## Serri

Cheesy I know but this was the latest pic I could find, wedding from yesterday ;P


----------



## ClefairyKid

Robert Plant said:


> Clefairy I fell in love with you.



Aww haha >W<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bambi said:


> akwuehutghanuhg I love your hair and eyes woweee O.O



Aw thank you c: Blue is the most high maintenance colour you can have, but I've never felt more comfortable with any other colour ^^


----------



## Hayate

Spoiler: Old Glasses









Spoiler: New Glasses


----------



## Marceline

Glaceon said:


> Spoiler: Old Glasses
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Glasses
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8387



I LIKE YOUR GLASSES. THE NEW ONES.


----------



## Elijo

I'm with Marceline here, you look better in your new glasses.


----------



## Hayate

The old glasses cost ?129, new ones were ?49 lol ^^


----------



## Elijo

Man, were they on sale or something? You look cool btw.


----------



## Hayate

Kumarock11 said:


> Man, were they on sale or something? You look cool btw.


I got the 1st pair for like ?40 as I was at college, and the new ones were free as I am looking for a job, no sales, those are the normal prices for them.
(And thanks)


----------



## bittermeat

Serri said:


> View attachment 8339


wow extremely handsome


----------



## The Architect

Who would've thought AC players would be so attractive xD


----------



## Jizg

Only good picture I have of myself. :c



Spoiler: Moi


----------



## Elijo

Jizg, you are pretty damn handsome!


----------



## talisheo

good lord everyone on this form is beautiful xD


----------



## Robert Plant

DAT HAT JIZG.


----------



## Wish

me


----------



## ForgottenT

ClefairyKid said:


> Sometimes blue, sometimes pink, sometimes green, and have even been rainbow >W< Blue's my usual though c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the first one is so large, resizing is annoying XD First is with makeup and flattering things like that, and the second is totally natural c: At least I don't think I look as old as I really am XD That's something!



Does that blue hair shade color have a special name or something? I?m considering trying to dye my hair blue, but I don?t want it to be an ugly blue, but that blue that you got looks awesome :3


----------



## Niya

.


----------



## Tiramisu

Erased.


----------



## roroselle

talisheo said:


> good lord everyone on this form is beautiful xD



I agree~ 
It's nice to put a face to a username 

Lol I can give you some of my face 




From last year when my hair was long T.T

Ps. I was sober in one of the pictures... Rofl


----------



## ClefairyKid

ForgottenT said:


> Does that blue hair shade color have a special name or something? I?m considering trying to dye my hair blue, but I don?t want it to be an ugly blue, but that blue that you got looks awesome :3




It's not really that my shade of blue is special as such, although I'm very partial to it and it's a hard one to work on, but more so the way I go about colouring that makes it so nice, most people try to put it over yellow hair and that makes it ugly XD It's an expensive and very time consuming process to prepare the hair for a colour like blue, it needs to be as near to white as possible and the darker your hair starts the harder that is. I have actually already answered this very question in detail on my deviantart account, as it's a detailed account of things you need to do and has a range of colours featured etc,

I highly recommend you read it, as it's better than me regurgitating the same explanation over and over and it has photos etc,

www.clefairykid.deviantart.com c: There's a FAQ button on my profile and that'l lead you to the hair FAQ.


----------



## ForgottenT

ClefairyKid said:


> It's not really that my shade of blue is special as such, although I'm very partial to it and it's a hard one to work on, but more so the way I go about colouring that makes it so nice, most people try to put it over yellow hair and that makes it ugly XD It's an expensive and very time consuming process to prepare the hair for a colour like blue, it needs to be as near to white as possible and the darker your hair starts the harder that is. I have actually already answered this very question in detail on my deviantart account, as it's a detailed account of things you need to do and has a range of colours featured etc,
> 
> I highly recommend you read it, as it's better than me regurgitating the same explanation over and over and it has photos etc,
> 
> www.clefairykid.deviantart.com c: There's a FAQ button on my profile and that'l lead you to the hair FAQ.



Awesome, thanks for answering, I might try it out some time, but I would have to bleach my hair, a lot, since I have  brown hair. ._.


----------



## ClefairyKid

Mine is nearer to black, brown isn't anything to get especially freaked out over, EVERYONE has to bleach for that blue, even natural blondes, trust me, people keep saying oh but its blonde that's enough, NO, natural blonde is yellow, it WILL turn green LOL, natural blondes can get away with fewer bleaches, say 1-3, but brown is  more like 3-5 and darkest 5-7, which of course needs spacing out across nearly a year to have that many. Just read the explanation, it's all in there XD lol


----------



## WeiMoote

ClefairyKid said:


> Sometimes blue, sometimes pink, sometimes green, and have even been rainbow >W< Blue's my usual though c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the first one is so large, resizing is annoying XD First is with makeup and flattering things like that, and the second is totally natural c: At least I don't think I look as old as I really am XD That's something!



You look really cute and cool, Clefairy!


----------



## Andi-Infinity

This is my friend and I! I'm on the left in the photo, and he's on the right. This was taken JUST after an AMAZING Matchbox 20 concert! Anyone else a fan?  I was hoping to see the Goo Goo Dolls that night, since they are touring together, but I guess the Goo Goo Dolls were elsewhere to be interviewed on a show. Oh well, next time they tour, I'll catch them. ;D



Spoiler


----------



## Lotte

Most recent selca. Hi~ c:


----------



## talisheo

The more I look at these pictures the more I don't want to post my picture xD btw Lotte you look adorable : D


----------



## ClefairyKid

WeiMoote said:


> You look really cute and cool, Clefairy!



Aw thank you C:


----------



## Marceline

Spoiler: omg












Did this cuz Onigiri agreed she'd post hers too. xD


----------



## Pandoria

Spoiler











Here's a picture of me from last year... I don't have any recent pictures, unless you count those of me being ill... xD 

I'm in cosplay, if anyone's asking ^_^

I did it Marceline, i posted my picture! xD


----------



## Marceline

Yeeey us~ ; u ; //


----------



## Pandoria

Marceline said:


> Yeeey us~ ; u ; //



 wooh! :3


----------



## eyeplaybass

You're both cute. Stop being self-conscious!


----------



## Pandoria

eyeplaybass said:


> You're both cute. Stop being self-conscious!



Oh... Thanks! :3


----------



## Marceline

Haha, thank you. xD
We actually feel relieved now. ^ ^


----------



## Robert Plant

*nosebleeds because of Onigiri*


----------



## eyeplaybass

Robert Plant said:


> *nosebleeds because of Onigiri*



Is this a compliment

Kidz theez daze


----------



## Pandoria

Robert Plant said:


> *nosebleeds because of Onigiri*



Umm, thanks? I guess that's a compliment ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



eyeplaybass said:


> Is this a compliment
> 
> Kidz theez daze



I think it's a good thing? xD


----------



## eyeplaybass

Here's a picture of my brother and I! His hair is very orange. Mine is not.



Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -

Wish it was a better picture... oh well haha


----------



## Marceline

Wow, you look so tall! o.o


----------



## eyeplaybass

Marceline said:


> Wow, you look so tall! o.o



Well I am 6'4" 

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND A HALF


----------



## Marceline

eyeplaybass said:


> Well I am 6'4"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND A HALF



Woah seriously?! I'm only 5'2... xD AND A HALF

But I have longer hair than you so pfft 

^ Got no clue how that fits in


----------



## eyeplaybass

Haha short people have it made, man. Sure, you can't reach things sometimes, but at least you don't hit your head on low hanging objects all the time.  I swear, there's this chandelier right inside my grandma's house and every time; BANG!


----------



## Marceline

Haha, reaching for things is a pain! Actually, there's this cupboard in my kitchen, and I am the perfect height to hit my head on the corner of it whenever I try to reach for the sugar pot. So much brain damage whaaa :'c 
What, do you have to crouch when in your grandmother's house? xD


----------



## eyeplaybass

Yeah I actually do. At least in the entry  

I had this friend in high school who had a small basement that we used to hang out in/play music in and the ceiling was so low, I couldn't stand up completely straight when I did stand.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'd love to post my pic, buuuut I'm too young for it at my age. Detailed:

Dirty blonde hair
Brown highlights under hair
Um.. green eyes?
My ears stick out 
Purple glasses


----------



## eyeplaybass

Spoiler











Cool. I got the picture bigger! Technology man. I don't get it. Anyway, bigger is what I wanted. It was so tiny before.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Napoleonic

I am the one hiding under your bed, teeth ground sharp and eyes glowing red.

actually this is the only picture I have of myself on my laptop


----------



## eyeplaybass

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I may not look it in the picture, but I'm 6 feet and one inch.  I'm catching up to you, eyeplaybass.
> 
> - Eats spinach like popeye and magically starts growing - hehehehe...



Haha! Gogogogogogoooo!!! Grow faster!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Jas0n

You guys seriously need to stop posting gifs, it's a picture thread, not a gif thread.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Justin

I just deleted 24 posts of trash in here. This thread is not the place to yabber off, it's the place to post how you look.

Also... you're free to compliment people of course, but there's a fine line where it heads towards the creepy side. Let's stay on the good side of that, alright?


----------



## bittermeat

Wish said:


> me


those chickbones


----------



## Majesticgirl

If u look at this beware 


Spoiler


----------



## goubug89

Here's me. Dare not post one where I'm not all made up to go out lol!


----------



## VividVero

Here's a pic of little old me. 


Spoiler


----------



## Marceline

Marceline said:


> Spoiler: omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this cuz Onigiri agreed she'd post hers too. xD



Got rid of all the spoilers. HERE'S MY FACE HFJHFDSAGD


----------



## Lotte

talisheo said:


> The more I look at these pictures the more I don't want to post my picture xD btw Lotte you look adorable : D



Awe thank you! ^-^

You should post yours! c:


----------



## Jake

this is as manly as i'll ever be



Spoiler


----------



## fortune

Spoiler







not a good picture .3. blehhhhh >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Marceline

PHP:
	

[spoiler] Whatever you want here [/spoiler]


Try that, Fortune.


----------



## fortune

Marceline said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> [spoiler] Whatever you want here [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> Try that, Fortune.



o thx sry im dumb


----------



## Liv

I haven't posted a picture in a while, so here is a recent one from this past week. This is me and my lovely assistant. We made/found/controlled props for my town's annual summer musical. This year it was Shrek the Musical.



Spoiler












Also, birthday stuff.



Spoiler


----------



## Blackfirm

Spoiler










Me and my cousin at my other cousin's wedding  
I'm on the left~


----------



## anglerfishing

v plain and have a bad webcam J8(



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Niya

Here's a better, less nasty picture of me. Sorry it's kinda awk..it's the most recent one I have ._.



Spoiler


----------



## Niya

Liv said:


> I haven't posted a picture in a while, so here is a recent one from this past week. This is me and my lovely assistant. We made/found/controlled props for my town's annual summer musical. This year it was Shrek the Musical.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, birthday stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hueee~ I love your hair!


----------



## sakuratanaka

View attachment 9421View attachment 9422

Meee c: lol


----------



## Chu

Got my hair done today. Felt the need to share ~


----------



## Chris

Chu said:


> Got my hair done today. Felt the need to share ~



Oh, wow. It looks lovely, *Chu*. :]


----------



## Elliot

sakuratanaka said:


> View attachment 9421View attachment 9422
> 
> Meee c: lol



gurl you beautiful ~


----------



## sakuratanaka

Chu said:


> Got my hair done today. Felt the need to share ~



You're so pretty!


----------



## beffa

sakuratanaka said:


> View attachment 9421View attachment 9422
> 
> Meee c: lol



wow you look like ariana grande :3


----------



## sakuratanaka

beffa said:


> wow you look like ariana grande :3



Oh god, I get that a lot. xD lol 


Especially on these. -_- lol And it doesn't help that I sing too. haha


----------



## jmeleigh23

That's me on the left, boyfriend on the right!


----------



## muerte

Spoiler








hihi


----------



## Jon

ew


----------



## beffa

removed i don't like it anymore uhh ;n;
looking good guys ^^


----------



## aliciakool

muerte said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9801
> 
> 
> 
> hihi


kis me now


----------



## aliciakool

Jon said:


>


i can't believe someone that attractive plays animal crossing =O ! ^_^ Kawaii desu  :3 ^_^


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I like to mess with my puppy... I'm almost 19 and I look like I'm 13 x(



Spoiler



View attachment 9841


----------



## Ponycorpse

Eheheheh ;u; ♥


----------



## Feraligator

醜さを許してください。


Spoiler: Me last year in 2012.


----------



## StiX

New glasses + Haircut!


----------



## Jarrad

JezDayy said:


> 醜さを許してください。
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me last year in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9876



That looks like Brighton beach!


----------



## Keen

Sunset


----------



## Feraligator

Jarrad said:


> That looks like Brighton beach!



I don't know the place well, because my aunty and uncle lead the place. It probably is though if you're talking about the south of the UK!


----------



## beebs

Onigiri! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of me from last year... I don't have any recent pictures, unless you count those of me being ill... xD
> 
> I'm in cosplay, if anyone's asking ^_^
> 
> I did it Marceline, i posted my picture! xD



You look so much like Summer Glau. She played River Tam in Firefly! Well from the eyes up anyways. (*≧艸≦)

Suppose I should post a pic of me too. . . 



Spoiler







I'm not blingin' Jesus. . .


----------



## Lurrdoc

I don't know if I've done this yet, but...



Spoiler


----------



## knivessteak

This is me ^o^ Hello :3


----------



## SockHead

knivessteak said:


> ~
> This is me ^o^ Hello :3



Damn you look rad as hell. What size are your ears!


----------



## broadwaythecat

SockHead said:


> Damn you look rad as hell. What size are your ears!





 Looks like Socky's in love!


----------



## spamurai

Edit: Link broken xD


----------



## SockHead

lookyhooky said:


> Looks like Socky's in love!



looky i swear to god


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> looky i swear to god



OTP.

Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> OTP.
> 
> Whatcha gonna do?



I ship it.


----------



## Jas0n

Justin said:


> I ship it.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Jas0n said:


>





 Socky's gonna kill me I know it he's gonna either kill me or strap me to a chair inside a room full of hungry lions. Which will also kill me.


----------



## knivessteak

SockHead said:


> Damn you look rad as hell. What size are your ears!



Aw thanks c: Pretty small, just 1/2" right now!


----------



## SockHead

knivessteak said:


> Aw thanks c: Pretty small, just 1/2" right now!



Damn, I'm only a 00g haha I wanted to go bigger but I'm pretty content with 00g


----------



## Mixxi

Hello ^_^. I'm quite new here so thought I'd put a face to the name.

This is me when I went camping a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lauraa

I thought it was time to show my face =)


----------



## spamurai

There are so many cute people on this forum!!!


----------



## broadwaythecat

SockHead said:


> Damn, I'm only a 00g haha I wanted to go bigger but I'm pretty content with 00g



Why extend your ears it looks like someone grabbed a shotgun, fired a bullet into your earlobe and then filled it with magnets. No offence but I didn't even kow what they were called until last week.


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:


>



NO! Not this again. ;~;


----------



## SockHead

lookyhooky said:


> Why extend your ears it looks like someone grabbed a shotgun, fired a bullet into your earlobe and then filled it with magnets. No offence but I didn't even kow what they were called until last week.



I am very offended looky... :/


----------



## Trundle

lookyhooky said:


> Looks like Socky's in love!



I almost died laughing


----------



## broadwaythecat

Trundle said:


> I almost died laughing



 He's cheating  on me, I tells ya!


----------



## beffa

looking cute guys


----------



## spamurai

The only duck face that's ever looked cute xD


----------



## Chris

*Beffa* - You're cute. I like your eye make-up. ^.^


This is the most natural anyone's ever going to see me. Ever. Went to get my hair done today so saw no need for make-up and didn't bother with my usual blue contacts.

[removed]

Add around five years on to whatever you think my age is.


----------



## Hamusuta

spamurai said:


> There are so many cute people on this forum!!!


Which is exactly why I dont want to ruin the chain 
You guys are never seeing me > muahauhauhaahahauhasudfsidufhasidufhauf -coughs-


----------



## beffa

spamurai said:


> The only duck face that's ever looked cute xD


awwwwh thank you c:


Tina said:


> *Beffa* - You're cute. I like your eye make-up. ^.^
> 
> 
> This is the most natural anyone's ever going to see me. Ever. Went to get my hair done today so saw no need for make-up and didn't bother with my usual blue contacts.
> 
> [removed]
> 
> Add around five years on to whatever you think my age is.



thank you!!! and wow you're beautiful *-*


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: Part 1 of My Nightwing Cosplay for Dallas Comic-Con











Credit to: xpdfstudio


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Solar




----------



## knivessteak

lookyhooky said:


> Why extend your ears it looks like someone grabbed a shotgun, fired a bullet into your earlobe and then filled it with magnets. No offence but I didn't even kow what they were called until last week.



Stretch*. Sorry, bodymods are my thing. Um, because we like it. That's the only reason you need to do something. ♥


----------



## beebs

Benmjy said:


>



PRIDE! (｡ >艸<) hue hue hue


----------



## Monster

delete


----------



## AmenFashion

It's been a while!


----------



## Liv

okay i am officially bored



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## muerte

Spoiler


----------



## Aokieee

I'm new, so what better way to introduce myself? ^.^


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Jake

[21:58] <Bidoof> when i catch a piranha i;ll post a nude in the picture thread



Spoiler


----------



## Murray

Jake. said:


> [21:58] <Bidoof> when i catch a piranha i;ll post a nude in the picture thread
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



you are actually the worst person ever I hope you are ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Murray

*welp it double posted*


----------



## Moon

Spoiler


----------



## SecondSider

This is what I look like.


----------



## Chris

SecondSider said:


> View attachment 10706
> 
> This is what I look like.



But there is no nose.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## SecondSider

Tina said:


> But there is no nose.



Eh, it's just a crappy silhouette image of myself.



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> - goes up to and you're actually a shadow of black -
> 
> AHH, AHHHH!!!  - runs away -



lol, don't worry, I'm not a shadow of black.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

What's that living on your head?


----------



## SecondSider

RoosterInURbutt said:


> What's that living on your head?



It's a clock in the background.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## SockHead

per tradition


----------



## Thunder

jesus how horrifying


----------



## SockHead

Thunder said:


> jesus how horrifying



rude


----------



## Jas0n

SockHead said:


> -imagesnip-
> 
> per tradition



How is it possible that you look like you're made out of wax


----------



## SockHead

Jas0n said:


> How is it possible that you look like you're made out of wax



I'm not fazed by the haters


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## SecondSider

SockHead said:


> I'm not fazed by the haters



Eh, don't worry about it.


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:


> How is it possible that you look like you're made out of wax



This made me laugh more than it should've.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Okay guys... It's almost midnight. I'm warning you.



Spoiler: This one is pretty normal...









Spoiler: This one is not so normal...Beware







I look more like the second picture anyway.


----------



## Bacon Boy

ShinyYoshi said:


> Okay guys... It's almost midnight. I'm warning you.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This one is not so normal...Beware
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10725
> 
> 
> 
> I look more like the second picture anyway.


Lookin supafly here.


----------



## Wish

my first kandi cuff ever and I love it so much


Spoiler


----------



## bittermeat

Wish said:


> my first kandi cuff ever and I love it so much


too cute 4 school


----------



## Brabus E73

I haz a pic




gahh sideways (//.-)


----------



## Jas0n

Brabus E73 said:


> I haz a pic
> -imagesnip-
> 
> 
> 
> gahh sideways (//.-)



Another attractive person, guys! Open up The Bell Tree basement.


----------



## Brabus E73

Jas0n said:


> Another attractive person, guys! Open up The Bell Tree basement.



ahh, thanks Jas0n--made my day loool


----------



## Brabus E73

Cottonball said:


> I got a new sweater in the mail today!~ (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ✧*:･ﾟ✧



holy lord you're cute! O.O


----------



## Brabus E73

SockHead said:


> Here's me!



Haha, that's an awesome photo man


----------



## moonbunny

[ picture removed ]


----------



## SockHead

Brabus E73 said:


> Haha, that's an awesome photo man



Appreciate the love!


----------



## ben_nyc

moonbunny said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11137



Haha Moonbunny, what have you done.  (=


----------



## Brabus E73

moonbunny said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11137



loooooool


----------



## moonbunny

What can I say? I'm famous in Europe~ hehe.

Also, everyone here is incredibly attractive! *.*


----------



## TheResult

This one's on the house, Bell Tree.







Stick that one in your pocket. It'll be worth something some day. //wink&gun


----------



## Jake

Brabus E73 said:


> ahh, thanks Jas0n--made my day loool



i luv u more than jason



TheResult said:


> This one's on the house, Bell Tree.
> 
> herp
> 
> Stick that one in your pocket. It'll be worth something some day. //wink&gun


----------



## odairbear

Behold!



I hope this works? Also, hi, first post in this part of the forum.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## odairbear

Haha, which things exactly?  There are a lot of things there :')


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> per tradition


y r u melting


----------



## Divergent

odairbear said:


> Behold!
> 
> View attachment 11254
> 
> I hope this works? Also, hi, first post in this part of the forum.


Love the outfit!


----------



## beffa

i totally posted a picture not long ago but it was lame so take this one instead heh kill me


----------



## Brabus E73

beffa said:


> i totally posted a picture not long ago but it was lame so take this one instead heh kill me
> 
> View attachment 12020



Wowowow :3 

...and super jealous of your kitty villagers


----------



## spamurai

broken link! - removed


----------



## kerryelizabeth

This is me.


----------



## spamurai

^ More cute people -_-

This forum xD


----------



## kerryelizabeth

spamurai said:


> ^ More cute people -_-
> 
> This forum xD



Haha thanks xD Oh my God, you live so close to me!


----------



## StarMayor

http://31.media.tumblr.com/dd6d1994a07ef6213b132d27720c8f0f/tumblr_mqclo2EMm41rwu9tbo1_1280.jpg

This is me. I would have posted it directly but it's a big photo. I only posted it to show off my nails to my blog followers but I kind of like how it came out.


----------



## spamurai

kerryelizabeth said:


> Haha thanks xD Oh my God, you live so close to me!



Oh really? xD 
Small world!


----------



## beffa

Brabus E73 said:


> Wowowow :3
> 
> ...and super jealous of your kitty villagers



awe thank you c:



spamurai said:


> You are too cute >.<
> Your eyes *_*



dang thank you heheh but wowe my eyes actually look kinda small to what they actually are on that photo ;-;


----------



## Brabus E73

Ya this is one seriously good looking community


----------



## Psydye

Unfortunately I can't seem to be able to get rid of the glare on my glasses....also, I JUST took this!:

'Tried to smile but it didn't come out as  best as it could. 'Will probably take a better photo in the future...


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Psydye

Yeah, hard to smile on purpose, I've always had a grim look in my pictures, but I'm trying to get better lol...


----------



## bittermeat

Psydye said:


> Yeah, hard to smile on purpose, I've always had a grim look in my pictures, but I'm trying to get better lol...



Really nice beard and cool Tame Impala avatar!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Psydye

> Really nice beard and cool Tame Impala avatar!





> @Psy: I forgot to mention, that beard looks really cool.


...Heh, thanks. I've thought about shaving it, but now, I'm not so sure anymore...also, yeah, I'm a pretty big Tame Impala fan...they got me into the whole neo-psych scene, bands like MGMT and Mew and etc..good stuff!


----------



## bittermeat

Psydye said:


> ...Heh, thanks. I've thought about shaving it, but now, I'm not so sure anymore...also, yeah, I'm a pretty big Tame Impala fan...they got me into the whole neo-psych scene, bands like MGMT and Mew and etc..good stuff!



Yeah, so am I! Haha, I saw MGMT last week, it was a pretty great show. Check out Foxygen or Jacco Gardner if you want.

(sorry, off topic lol)


----------



## Lauren

This is me on holiday the other week ^.^


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## iHateYou

Lauren said:


> This is me on holiday the other week ^.^
> 
> 
> Spoiler



nice BOOGER!


----------



## Lauren

iHateYou said:


> nice BOOGER!


nose ring*



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> W-why are there green and red dots all over your face?  Why?!  AHHHH!!!!  - runs away -
> 
> Just kidding.



UV paint


----------



## Princess

You're very pretty Lauren!


----------



## ben_nyc

iHateYou said:


> nice BOOGER!



That's rude. :/


----------



## Psydye

> You're very pretty Lauren!


I agree, she is. =]


----------



## Lauren

Aw thank you Pally! <3


----------



## fl0ra

merp.


Spoiler



_removed._ too embarrassed. ><


----------



## spamurai

I did the same lol


----------



## Divergent

fl0ra said:


> merp.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> _removed._ too embarrassed. ><



Lmao that's what I'd do. My brother knows I go on here and has been trying to find my name on it to take the piss so I wouldn't post a picture anyway


----------



## sweetfire

Refer to http://-amie.tumblr.com/ for how I look like. Just posted a new pic of my friends and I  I'm the derpy one in the middle. 
-shameless tumblr advertisement-


----------



## FiFi

This: View attachment 12380

And on my shoulder is one of my pet rats, Leeloo  <3


----------



## Chris

You've a lovely smile, *FiFi*.  And I adore the rat! My family kept rats for around 6-7 years, until we realised my Dad was allergic to their urine.

All you need for a good weekend in: TBT IRC and foreign beer. 



Spoiler



Gone. =P



Less cringeworthy/more sober-looking pic:



Spoiler











I'm 21, not 16, btw.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Again, I don't think there's anyone on TBT that's ugly so far.  We have a very good-looking community.


Jk guys, this is really me.



Spoiler











TELL ME I'M PRETTY!

In all seriousness,



Spoiler











A.T. phone DBU. Get it? I'm punny. ._.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Zeiro

FiFi said:


> And on my shoulder is one of my pet rats, Leeloo  <3








LEELOO DALLAS MULTI PASS.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I like the first one better.
> 
> 
> (Joking..)
> 
> 
> By the way, you live close to me.


I so lonely! Visiting time!


----------



## whimsy

hai :3


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Bacon Boy

whimsy said:


> hai :3


So many lifelike cats!


----------



## Flavia

Hi! ^_^


----------



## hzl

hello ^^ my display pic is me seen as I don't have anything else decent enough for a display pic heh


----------



## FiFi

Reizo-Trepe said:


> LEELOO DALLAS MULTI PASS.



Exactly! Lol. And thank you Tina. Your hair is the prettiest colour.


----------



## Psydye

Some more recent picks! Last couple minutes actually...



..enjoying a cig!

..enjoying a coffee(hazelnut ftw!!!)


----------



## ben_nyc

Flavia said:


> View attachment 12468
> 
> Hi! ^_^



Top marks FLAVIA!  You & your avatar are near 1:1 representational!  (=

Btw, those paper scrolls are used to fend off spirits in Chinese lore, kinda creepy.  Flavia, can you tell me where you were then?


----------



## Brabus E73

whimsy said:


> hai :3



haha...hai!


----------



## Flavia

ben_nyc said:


> Top marks FLAVIA!  You & your avatar are near 1:1 representational!  (=
> 
> Btw, those paper scrolls are used to fend off spirits in Chinese lore, kinda creepy.  Flavia, can you tell me where you were then?



I was in Kyoto in a small temple hidden behind a Starbucks (Rokkaku-dō temple)!


----------



## ben_nyc

Flavia said:


> I was in Kyoto in a small temple hidden behind a Starbucks (Rokkaku-dō temple)!



Oh!  I knew other Asian cultures share similar traditions- those paper scrolls are not a popular topic around any dinner table, haha!  Another point for being near Starbucks!  You are near synonymous w/ your classy avatar!  ^o^


----------



## Lauren

We have a sexy community haha! Including bacon boys first picture.


Spoiler


----------



## mewzy

whimsy said:


> hai :3



CATTTSSSS!!!:3


my most recent pic


----------



## LemyLekySama

These were taken in Feb of this year. The one with my husband was before I shaved my head & the other pic is after. I had to start taking steroids a little while after these pics & I hate how I've blown up bc of them!


----------



## Brabus E73

mewzy said:


> my most recent pic  View attachment 12518



Woww, hihihi O.O!


----------



## Princess

mewzy said:


> CATTTSSSS!!!:3
> 
> 
> my most recent pic  View attachment 12518



Are those scrubs? Are you in the medical field by any chance?

Also very pretty


----------



## mewzy

thanks  and yes, I'm a mayor by day (in AC of course hehe )... rescue ninja by night


----------



## SaikoUsagi

my only pic on my laptop that's without face armor.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Lauren said:


> We have a sexy community haha! Including bacon boys first picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Flattery will get you everywhere. ;D


----------



## Exty

haha hehe hoho i'm 17 why does it look like i haven't hit puberty yet, gross. gosh darn testosterone !


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Lauren

What on earth are you wearing ^.^


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## mewzy

oath2order said:


> This is a meme.
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/how-to-make-a-cute-dress-out-of-shorts
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I made a thing



Lol!!!


----------



## Niya

I think my post accidentally got deleted because of someone's spam that came afterward...so this is me! (Sorry it's kind of awkward, it's the only decent picture I have of myself)




Spoiler


----------



## mewzy

Niya said:


> I think my post accidentally got deleted because of someone's spam that came afterward...so this is me! (Sorry it's kind of awkward, it's the only decent picture I have of myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



aww you're cute!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Niya

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> How is that awkward?  That's a good pic!  Nice background too.



Eh it's just awkward because it's such a proper photo haha. It's the one I'm using for school.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mewzy said:


> aww you're cute!



Thank you!


----------



## oath2order

Lauren said:


> What on earth are you wearing ^.^



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## SockHead

1998 charizard master race


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Lauren

Bacon Boy said:


> Flattery will get you everywhere. ;D



Sweet!


----------



## RhinoK

A person


----------



## Lauren

At my brother in laws wedding 






HE IS NOT MY BROTHER IN LAW


----------



## Jake

Lauren said:


> At my brother in laws wedding
> 
> HE IS NOT MY BROTHER IN LAW



wtf is wrong with you

WHY ARE YOU SO PRETTY


----------



## Chris

SockHead said:


> http://i.imgur.com/zcGKR0Q.jpg
> 
> 1998 charizard master race



Aww. What a cutie.


----------



## Mino

SockHead said:


> http://i.imgur.com/zcGKR0Q.jpg
> 
> 1998 charizard master race



9/10 would abduct.


----------



## bittermeat

bored jammin' out to animal crossing gc 7am


----------



## Jas0n

Been a while since I posted a new picture. Got a haircut recently!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Me eating chicken sandwich.


----------



## Lauren

LoveMcQueen said:


> Me eating chicken sandwich.



OOO EAT IT
EAT IT
TAKE A BIG BITE.. oooohhhh


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Hahahaha you guys are so cute! :3


----------



## bittermeat

Looking good, everyone 

I love your hoodie LoveMcQueen


----------



## Nigel

Got Sandwich?


----------



## Roselia

lots of nice looking people in this forum / community o:





/w\
excuse the dirty mirror


----------



## Elijo

Jas0n said:


> Been a while since I posted a new picture. Got a haircut recently!
> 
> -snip-



You are looking handsome as usual Jason! :3



LoveMcQueen said:


> -snip-
> Me eating chicken sandwich.




You're making me want to take that sandwich from your hand. Is it just me or do you look familiar?


----------



## Chris

Trying on new dress. <3
*Kuma* - this is the one I was talking about in the IRC. =]



Spoiler



[removed]


----------



## Elijo

You are so pretty Tina! Is it just me or is the window light making you glow? That dress looks great on you!

(Surprisingly it's 5am and my mum is going to wake me up at 5:30. Looks like she doesn't need to now! XD)


----------



## Chris

Thank you, *Kuma*! ^^

I'm so happy with the dress. <3 I've been trying to find a pink dress I can wear year-round for a while now; my only other two that are suitable year-round are both navy blue. But I'm too pale to pull off many shades of pink - annoying because it's my favourite colour (well, after white).


----------



## Jake

hi
[spoile[/img][/spoiler]


----------



## Chris

Jake. said:


> hi



Go to bed.


----------



## MARiVAL

Now you guys can put
a face to the name


----------



## Thunder

Wow, I'd go through this page personally complimenting you guys (I probably wouldn't because I'm really bad at complimenting people), but I'll just save myself the time and say TBT is a very good-looking bunch.


----------



## Princess

Jas0n said:


> Been a while since I posted a new picture. Got a haircut recently!


hawt


----------



## Mao

Tina said:


> Trying on new dress. <3
> *Kuma* - this is the one I was talking about in the IRC. =]



I love that dress o: Everyone looks wonderful ^_^


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> Go to bed.



soz



Thunder said:


> Wow, I'd go through this page personally complimenting you guys (I probably wouldn't because I'm really bad at complimenting people), but I'll just save myself the time and say TBT is a very good-looking bunch.



thx im glad my face makes you tingle


----------



## Roel

wrjhthegjrhg


----------



## ben_nyc

Roel said:


> wrjhthegjrhg



Heeeey, cute couple/family portrait!  ^o^


----------



## Roel

ben_nyc said:


> Heeeey, cute couple/family portrait!  ^o^


LOL i wish. it's lorde, a singer-songwriter from nz!


----------



## Hartech

Spoiler











Here ya go! Put a face to the name I 'spose!


----------



## Jas0n

Hartech said:


> Here ya go! Put a face to the name I 'spose!



GUYS WE HAVE A GINGER.

I love your hair.


----------



## Byngo

Jas0n said:


> GUYS WE HAVE A GINGER.
> 
> I love your hair.



I'm a ginger, too. But I'm too scared to post a pic of me... *v*


----------



## Hartech

Red power!

Also thanks! 

My freckles have started blending on my face though...


----------



## iLoveYou

Hartech said:


> Here ya go! Put a face to the name I 'spose!



You were my favorite in Scooby Doo. <3 
I do not mean this in a negative way at all. The resemblance is striking though.



Spoiler: Shaggy


----------



## Hartech

Haha! No worries you are not the first to mention it. I do have a dog too! But I am not a coward(please no spiders) and I don't think I have ever used the phrase "ZOINKS" lol


----------



## Cobber

What I look like...



Spoiler: Beware


----------



## Elijo

Cobber said:


> What I look like...


You are so pretty!


----------



## Croconaw

Everyone here looks so much better than I do. I guess I could post a picture later. I put my face on an AC pattern because I'm amazing.


----------



## Temari

All the pictures i have of myself I either look really lame with my face expression, or im not even looking/paying attention to the camera and look weird. OR its super staged and im forcing a smile....

ANYWAY...this was the only good picture I could find of myself....all of the good pictures I have, I'm always with a friend, though...



Spoiler



snip



I'm on the left, with the curly hair ovo;;


----------



## Jake

Feraligatr said:


> I put my face on an AC pattern because I'm amazing.



I feel ya. Sounds like something i'd do


----------



## Cobber

Kuma said:


> You are so pretty!



Why thank you :3


----------



## e_e13

Spoiler










I was buzzed, hence the murderer expression


----------



## iLoveYou

Gfhiifgjlk


----------



## SockHead

e_e13 said:


> I was buzzed, hence the murderer expression



aren't we all tho


----------



## Cobber

e_e13 said:


> I was buzzed, hence the murderer expression




Buzzed or an over exposed and low quality photo? Lol


----------



## Mino

SockHead said:


> i like this angle!



Lel.


----------



## Chromie

On the right that's Skelter on the left (newer member than I!) This is after A LONG NIGHT of camping out for Paul McCartney tickets.



Spoiler














Some tourist asked her for a pic and she wouldn't do it alone lol.


----------



## beffa

NEW HAIR KINDA BYE



/stops posting pictures forever


----------



## Skelter

Chromie said:


> On the right that's Skelter on the left (newer member than I!) This is after A LONG NIGHT of camping out for Paul McCartney tickets.
> Some tourist asked her for a pic and she wouldn't do it alone lol.



Oh no now everyone will know of our 12 hour wait in 20 degree weather for tickets! It was fun Josh!


----------



## Hartech

beffa said:


> NEW HAIR KINDA BYE
> 
> 
> /stops posting pictures forever



Daw you look great! No need to be embarrassed


----------



## Cobber

Chromie said:


> On the right that's Skelter on the left (newer member than I!) This is after A LONG NIGHT of camping out for Paul McCartney tickets.
> 
> Some tourist asked her for a pic and she wouldn't do it alone lol.





Dang I would do anything to see Paul McCartney!


----------



## Chromie

Cobber said:


> Dang I would do anything to see Paul McCartney!



But not me? Oh my feels!

Well it was actually tickets for Saturday Night Live. Paul McCartney was just the guest music star. Even better I went to 30 Rock's live show and go to see him on 30 Rock!


----------



## Cobber

Well there you go haha!


----------



## beffa

Hartech said:


> Daw you look great! No need to be embarrassed



aw thank you c:


----------



## Chromie

beffa said:


> aw thank you c:



I like your hair and I just wanna pinch your cheeks! Why are they so pink.


----------



## Cobber

Chromie said:


> I like your hair and I just wanna pinch your cheeks! Why are they so pink.



My Goodness Chromie, ha!


----------



## Chromie

Cobber said:


> My Goodness Chromie, ha!



Oh come on tell me she doesn't have the rosiest cheeks ever?


----------



## beffa

Chromie said:


> I like your hair and I just wanna pinch your cheeks! Why are they so pink.



LOLOLOL holy crap I didn't even notice how pink they were ;o;


----------



## Cobber

Neither did I!


----------



## Chromie

beffa said:


> LOLOLOL holy crap I didn't even notice how pink they were ;o;



Lol but they make you look adorable and make me feel like a grandma who pinches cheeks.


----------



## iLoveYou

I'm posting this on behalf of my dog. She asked me


----------



## Croconaw

That dog is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler:  Actually me


----------



## Chromie

Very impressive Yoshi.


----------



## spamurai

beffa said:


> /stops posting pictures forever



lols xD WHY ARE YOU SO CUTE *_*


----------



## iLoveYou

Feraligatr said:


> That dog is the cutest thing ever.



My dog says thanks. 

@ShinyYoshi: My dog wants to date your dog.


----------



## spamurai

It's a dog eat dog world out there xD


----------



## Thunder

You dogs are adorable.


----------



## iLoveYou

@spamurai : Your dog is sexy and it knows it. I actually really like small dongs (shih-Tzu + Pug at my house). I wanted to forever get a teacup Chihuahua. I will one day. Oh, oh. I also want a small Yorkshire. <3 They're so small and fragile. Is it true that Chihuahua's are very hyper & take a lot of work to train?


----------



## spamurai

iLoveYou said:


> @spamurai : Your dog is sexy and it knows it. I actually really like small dongs (shih-Tzu + Pug at my house). I wanted to forever get a teacup Chihuahua. I will one day. Oh, oh. I also want a small Yorkshire. <3 They're so small and fragile. Is it true that Chihuahua's are very hyper & take a lot of work to train?



Aww xD
Yeh, they do take a lot of training >.< He used to be very disobedient; he's a good dog now though ^_^
He loves playing all the time so I guess that classes as hyper xD


----------



## Jake

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler:  Actually me
> 
> 
> 
> yolo


can i hav ur hair thx


----------



## ShinyYoshi

iLoveYou said:


> @ShinyYoshi: My dog wants to date your dog.



He's currently available, not sure or how long though. Just look at him.



Jake. said:


> can i hav ur hair thx



Sure, I'll need an address to send it to.


----------



## Mino

iLoveYou said:


> I actually really like small dongs



Heh.


----------



## iLoveYou

iLoveYou said:
			
		

> I actually really like small dongs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.
Click to expand...


I'm sure some people on this forum will really appreciate that shoutout, that love & that support. C:


----------



## beffa

spamurai said:


> WHY ARE YOU SO CUTE *_*



THANK YU C:


----------



## Chromie

beffa said:


> THANK YU C:



It's your cheeks.


----------



## beffa

Chromie said:


> It's your cheeks.



God damn it, Chromie.


----------



## spamurai

Chromie said:


> It's your cheeks.



It must be haha


----------



## Chromie

beffa said:


> God damn it, Chromie.



*pinches cheeks*

I'm sorry! So pink I must do it.


----------



## Cobber

*Note to self "Chromie likes pink cheeks"* o.o


----------



## Chromie

It's a weakness I tell you.


----------



## Cobber

Ha! Totally.


----------



## mewzy

ShinyYoshi said:


> View attachment 13646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Actually me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13647



nuuu!!your dog is so cool lol he's taking a "selfie" haha! you're pretty too


----------



## Croconaw

I'm a cat!


----------



## Chromie

Feraligatr said:


> I'm a cat!



I'm disappoint.


I thought you were a real life Feraligator.


----------



## Cobber

Feraligatr said:


> I'm a cat!



meeeeow!


----------



## ben_nyc

Roel said:


> LOL i wish. it's lorde, a singer-songwriter from nz!



Holy sheeeet man!  Awesome pic!  ^o^  Big fan of her music!  School mates, concert photo, how did it happen?


----------



## Hyoshido

*GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT GET OUR GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT.*






Spoiler: Open with caution.








I look so ugly it's unreal ;A;


----------



## Wish

you guys look gREAT


----------



## Poppyann

This is what I looked like before I dyed my hair the other day.
 This is me now, with brown hair, dressed up for something. On the left (would be on the right in real life) kneeling down! It was fun to dress up, even if I do look a bit miserable...


Oh and here's me with my favorite thing in the whole wide world, my bunny Sky (who my Mayor is named after!). Added here as she is the inspiration for my Mayor name and deserves to be shown c:


----------



## spamurai

Poppyann said:


> This is what I looked like before I dyed my hair the other day. This is me now, with brown hair, dressed up for something. On the left (would be on the right in real life) kneeling down! It was fun to dress up, even if I do look a bit miserable...
> 
> Oh and here's me with my favorite thing in the whole wide world, my bunny Sky (who my Mayor is named after!). Added here as she is the inspiration for my Mayor name and deserves to be shown c:



You're gorgeous!
And your bunny looks so fluffy xD Cute.


----------



## Poppyann

spamurai said:


> You're gorgeous!
> And your bunny looks so fluffy xD Cute.


 Ah thank you thats really kind c: , oops the first picture is a bit large though. Yes Sky is VERY fluffy, she's a huge fluffball. I was thinking about trying to get a rabbit villager but Im not sure which I'd go for, none can match the awesomeness of Sky


----------



## Croconaw

Chromie said:


> I'm disappoint.
> 
> 
> I thought you were a real life Feraligator.


I'm not a cat or a Feraligatr. BUT I WISH I WAS A FERALIGATR!


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: Awkward bathroom shots of new haircut


----------



## SockHead

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Awkward bathroom shots of new haircut



trendy!!!


----------



## Lauren

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Awkward bathroom shots of new haircut



HIP!


----------



## Jas0n

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Awkward bathroom shots of new haircut



So fresh!!


----------



## beffa

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Awkward bathroom shots of new haircut



wow you're good lookinG


----------



## Mino

Thanks cats and kittens.


----------



## mewzy

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Awkward bathroom shots of new haircut



nice hair!


----------



## iLoveYou

mewzy said:


> nice hair!



Thanks I chose it for him. I knew that was the better choice.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Dude that hair is familiar O-O Oh wait there's a poster of you on my wall-



Spoiler


----------



## Lauren

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Dude that hair is familiar O-O Oh wait there's a poster of you on my wall-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13884



You have a poster of Mino on your wall? Creeeeeppppyyy!


----------



## rubyy

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Awkward bathroom shots of new haircut





Ohmerhgawd. I have your hairstyle on my wall too xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MyLifeIsCake said:


> Dude that hair is familiar O-O Oh wait there's a poster of you on my wall-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13884




Like omgsh same!


----------



## janjan

I swear I'm turning 21 next month... lol. And my nickname is Janny Bananny... I think you can see why lol #bananaeyez






Maybe I look more my age here lol


----------



## iLoveYou

So this is me & Horus hanging out in


----------



## Horus

iLoveYou said:


> So this is me & Horus hanging out in real life. Horus is a user on these forums as well. To find his profile please click HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kayla & Horus hanging out irl



Can you guys believe we're getting married? December 10th is the day.


----------



## Mino

Horus said:


> Can you guys believe we're getting married? December 10th is the day.



You should make a save the date thinger.


----------



## iLoveYou

Mino said:


> You should make a save the date thinger.



Don't worry, it won't interfere with our wedding in October.


----------



## Lauren

I decided to make my hair a tight bun and slept in it last night, so I had to stick a beany on to keep it... Normal? 


Spoiler







- - - Post Merge - - -



iLoveYou said:


> So this is me & Horus hanging out in real life. Horus is a user on these forums as well. To find his profile please click HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kayla & Horus hanging out irl



NO WAY! Aww! Looking cute guys!


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren said:


> I decided to make my hair a tight bun and slept in it last night, so I had to stick a beany on to keep it... Normal?
> 
> NO WAY! Aww! Looking cute guys!



Too hot for these forums.  <3


----------



## Paprika

All of you look really nice. I feel like I met you all just by reading your posts and looking at your pictures. I'd really like to post a photo, but I think it'd be premature seeing how I just joined. ^^


----------



## Lauren

Paprika said:


> All of you look really nice. I feel like I met you all just by reading your posts and looking at your pictures. I'd really like to post a photo, but I think it'd be premature seeing how I just joined. ^^



Oh no! Go ahead  we don't bite... much  You're here aren't you? Therefore you have every right!



iLoveYou said:


> Too hot for these forums.  <3



You're too hot for me Kayla


----------



## Horus

Honestly, what have I done


----------



## Lauren

Horus said:


> Honestly, what have I done



Elaborate?


----------



## Horus

Lauren said:


> Elaborate?



December 10th is a terrible date


----------



## Mino

Horus said:


> December 10th is a terrible date



I already took the day off*. You can't change it.

* From the job I don't have.


----------



## Paprika

Spoiler:  meh






I covered my face with my iPod...


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## mayor-of-cancor

I LOOK LIKE A DORK


----------



## Paprika

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Omg, your shirt design is awesome.  I remember that's the squid from Mario (Forgot the name).  I'm jealous now.



Blooper. My favorite Mario character.


----------



## rubyy

Paprika said:


> Spoiler:  meh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13948
> 
> 
> I covered my face with my iPod...



Oh my god I remember that squid too.



I hated that stupid squid.



Nice bracelets.


----------



## Jake

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Awkward bathroom shots of new haircut
> 
> 
> 
> HERP



U LOOK LIKE ONE OF MY TEN THOUSAND EX BF'S LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Sonicdude41

Got a haircut a few weeks ago.  This is the result.



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

tell me im cute



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Jake. said:


> tell me im cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You're adorable, Gloria Jake. <3


----------



## Cobber

Jake. said:


> tell me im cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



too cute!


----------



## Zeiro

Spoiler: i look weird without glasses


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I haven't posted my picture here since Page 3, so here I go:



Spoiler: My (not so pretty) Picture


----------



## Jas0n

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Spoiler: i look weird without glasses



Hey, you stole my hairstyle! Except yours actually looks decent.


----------



## Sonicdude41

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Spoiler: i look weird without glasses



You, sir, are an attractive mofo.


----------



## Triaged

Spoiler: My name is John and here is my face


----------



## Keen

I vote that Jason posts a new picture to reclaim his hairstyle


----------



## rubyy

animeshadows said:


> Spoiler: My name is John and here is my face



Nice photo, good looking too, Starbucks worker I see. 

Love starbucks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



River said:


> I vote that Jason posts a new picture to reclaim his hairstyle





SAME ^O^


----------



## Zeiro

River said:


> I vote that Jason posts a new picture to reclaim his hairstyle


Nope, I've already claimed it.


----------



## Triaged

Rubyy said:


> Nice photo, good looking too, Starbucks worker I see.
> 
> Love starbucks.


Starbucks loves you.


----------



## Jas0n

animeshadows said:


> Spoiler: My name is John and here is my face



You are a very attractive man and I want to lick your eyeballs


----------



## rubyy

animeshadows said:


> Starbucks loves you.




It better, I waste so much money on it every morning xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jas0n said:


> You are a very attractive man and I want to lick your eyeballs



I want his eyeballs too 


NOW JAS0N, RECLAIM THAT HAIRSTYLE.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Triaged

Jas0n said:


> You are a very attractive man and I want to lick your eyeballs


399 Bells bb <3



Rubyy said:


> It better, I waste so much money on it every morning xD


Do you have a membership card?



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Crap, why did I read this?  Now I want some coffee.
> 
> @Jason: LOL
> 
> @Animeshadows: Nice picture.  I also like starbucks.


Starbucks only moderately approves of you. Sorry, I don't decide it. The system does.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## rubyy

animeshadows said:


> Do you have a membership card?




Yep, also this questions been bugging me for ages.



Do you get free Starbucks?xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Aww man, why Starbucks, why?  Don't leave me!





Cause starbucks is mine ^O^


----------



## Triaged

Rubyy said:


> Yep, also this questions been bugging me for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get free Starbucks?xD



Free drinks before/after/during shifts, 30% off otherwise, with a free pound of coffee, K-cup pack, tea pack, or via pack per week. And other benefits.


----------



## rubyy

animeshadows said:


> Free drinks before/after/during shifts, 30% off otherwise, with a free pound of coffee, K-cup pack, tea pack, or via pack per week. And other benefits.




Wow.
Time to get a job at Starbucks xD


----------



## Triaged

Spoiler: More photos of the pink apron?


----------



## rubyy

animeshadows said:


> Spoiler: More photos of the pink apron?





I love it<3


----------



## Roselia

animeshadows said:


> Spoiler: More photos of the pink apron?



i like how the lady has such a confused face on xD


----------



## rubyy

Roselia said:


> i like how the lady has such a confused face on xD





Oh my god I didn't notice xD her face is like "ew, what?" xD


----------



## Triaged

The things on our store instagram... lmao.


----------



## rubyy

Starbucks&Tumblr.


----------



## Jake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Spoiler: i look weird without glasses



no, u just look weird, period.



Spoiler


----------



## Zeiro

Get bent Jake. (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Lauraa

Got my hair done today :3


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## iLoveYou

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Nice outfit and hair.  I like the background too.



Don't lie, we were all looking at the same place. C: But yes, your outfit, hair and background were nice too. <3

*edit:* Wow obvs talking about her beautiful green / blue eyes.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Spoiler: holy crap way too big






I cropped out my friend so I think it looks a lil strange.


----------



## ben_nyc

iLoveYou said:


> *edit:* Wow obvs talking about her beautiful green / blue eyes.



My screen's kinda dark so I can't make the colors.    Laura's def. photogenic, those are great lips.


----------



## Princess

Thunder said:


> i find that offensive



Don't be such a sassafrass


----------



## Mino

Jake. said:


> tell me im cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



No. Mino thinks you're hot.


----------



## Lauraa

Thanks guys! :3


----------



## Chris

Lauraa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14061



Where are you from/what's your background? You've really unique (and gorgeous!) features. *_*


----------



## Triaged

Spoiler: Pink apron status!!



So the old pink apron photos were at my Chicagoland store. I just moved to Boston, and we got our pink attire in today! I was so happy.


----------



## Princess

You have some lovely eyes, sir


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Princess

Spoiler: oh boy



no


----------



## rubyy

Thoughtification said:


> Spoiler: Pink apron status!!
> 
> 
> 
> So the old pink apron photos were at my Chicagoland store. I just moved to Boston, and we got our pink attire in today! I was so happy.




Loving the tie

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thoughtification said:


> Spoiler: Pink apron status!!
> 
> 
> 
> So the old pink apron photos were at my Chicagoland store. I just moved to Boston, and we got our pink attire in today! I was so happy.





You look like Connor Franta  (google him)


----------



## SockHead

pallycake said:


> Spoiler: oh boy



wow very cute but can do without the hand


----------



## Jake

Mino said:


> No. Mino thinks you're hot.


thx



pallycake said:


> Spoiler: oh boy


u look asian and cute but u look rly fergalicious!! <3
lel


----------



## janjan

Me and Hershey <3 my kitten. Adopted her a few weeks ago ^_^



Spoiler


----------



## Lauraa

Tina said:


> Where are you from/what's your background? You've really unique (and gorgeous!) features. *_*



I'm from the Netherlands and the background is some poster of a tiger running through water. 
Thank you so much :3

Or did you mean like family background like?  I don't know much about my family.


----------



## Hyoshido

Well, I'm pretty jealous of how you people look compared to my ugly mug =n=


----------



## Chris

Hyogo said:


> Well, I'm pretty jealous of how you people look compared to my ugly mug =n=



We can be ugly together.


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> We can be ugly together.



shut up u pretty


----------



## Chu

janjan said:


> Me and Hershey <3 my kitten. Adopted her a few weeks ago ^_^



your kitty is so cute! I like her name :3


----------



## janjan

Chu said:


> your kitty is so cute! I like her name :3


Haha thanks!! Ya my bf and I decided to name her that because we both looovee chocolate


----------



## H3NT41

yyyyOOOOOO I love threads like these!
Is literally everyone on this site adorable? y'all is real cute


----------



## Cobber

H3NT41 said:


> yyyyOOOOOO I love threads like these!
> Is literally everyone on this site adorable? y'all is real cute



Too Adorable right there!


----------



## Chromie

H3NT41 said:


> yyyyOOOOOO I love threads like these!
> Is literally everyone on this site adorable? y'all is real cute



Cute and hentai...you're awesome.


----------



## Kip

Rubyy said:


> You look like Connor Franta  (google him)


I was going to say!


It seems this site has grown a lot! So many more unique faces :>

Its been awhile since I've posted a picture here. I should take another.


----------



## Laurina

*Hi, I'm Asian. This is my best bud, Crunkpuff.
He may not look happy, and he may be the devil, but deep down we're meant to be together c':*


----------



## Mino

LaurinaMN said:


> View attachment 14501
> *Hi, I'm Asian. This is my best bud, Crunkpuff.
> He may not look happy, and he may be the devil, but deep down we're meant to be together c':*



Hello Asian. Is it safe to assume that the "MN" in your username means you're from Statesota?


----------



## Thunder

LaurinaMN said:


> *Hi, I'm Asian. This is my best bud, Crunkpuff.
> He may not look happy, and he may be the devil, but deep down we're meant to be together c':*



yeaaaaaahhhh asianhighfive


----------



## Laurina

Mino said:


> Hello Asian. Is it safe to assume that the "MN" in your username means you're from Statesota?



That's right c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> yeaaaaaahhhh asianhighfive



YESSSSS. Best asianhighfive ever!!!


----------



## Mino

LaurinaMN said:


> That's right c:



That's good. We're a seriously underrepresented minority.


----------



## SockHead

I love hentai!!! Sick plugs


----------



## Laurina

Mino said:


> That's good. We're a seriously underrepresented minority.



Agreed.


----------



## Strongfox

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Spoiler: i look weird without glasses


You look like Captain Sparklez


----------



## muerte

Spoiler


----------



## ben_nyc

muerte said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14543



Fantastic eyebrows!  And freckles too? %)

Edit: Wait; eyeliner, eyebrows?  I cantz tell!


----------



## rubyy

Kip said:


> I was going to say!
> 
> 
> It seems this site has grown a lot! So many more unique faces :>
> 
> Its been awhile since I've posted a picture here. I should take another.





Connor Franta is hot xD



You should! That picture of you doesn't load


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## beffa

Thoughtification said:


> Spoiler: Pink apron status!!
> 
> 
> 
> So the old pink apron photos were at my Chicagoland store. I just moved to Boston, and we got our pink attire in today! I was so happy.



woahoh you're cute bye


----------



## rubyy

beffa said:


> woahoh you're cute bye



Ikikikikk


----------



## Zeiro

Strongfox said:


> You look like Captain Sparklez


SOMEONE AT SCHOOL CALLED ME THAT AND I DIDN'T GET IT


----------



## Laurina

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Lol, he looks like he's using the -_- face, XD



He's my best bud... I never said I was his -.- hahah.


----------



## Jas0n

Unattractive webcam photo after a late night on Mumble


----------



## Princess

Jas0n said:


> Unattractive webcam photo after a late night on Mumble



I'm not a model I swear! The camera just went off by itself!


----------



## Jas0n

pallycake said:


> I'm not a model I swear! The camera just went off by itself!



I hate you so much <3


----------



## Lauren

Jas0n said:


> Unattractive webcam photo after a late night on Mumble



I am acting moody


----------



## Thunder

pallycake said:


> I'm not a model I swear! The camera just went off by itself!



dog accidentally took this pic lol i <3 him so much <33


----------



## Princess

Jas0n said:


> I hate you so much <3



This hate drives my soul.


----------



## Zeiro

Jas0n said:


> Unattractive webcam photo after a late night on Mumble


Handsome McSexypants.

Golly gee, that's a lot of monitors.


----------



## Jas0n

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Handsome McSexypants.
> 
> Golly gee, that's a lot of monitors.



I only have two monitors, the black part on the right is the back of my chair


----------



## Princess

Jas0n said:


> I only have two monitors, the black part on the right is the back of my chair



I wanna be that chair


----------



## Lauren

I'm ill but trying to be as moody as Jas0n 


Spoiler


----------



## Jas0n

One does not try to be moody, it is a state of being.


----------



## iLoveYou

Donate your hair to me Lauren. <3

_*Reason:* I'm a naughty girl_


----------



## Triaged

Jas0n said:


> Unattractive webcam photo after a late night on Mumble





Spoiler: Who Wore It Best?


----------



## Lauren

Thoughtification said:


> Spoiler: Who Wore It Best?


Sorry John but Jas0n, he is more natural <3


----------



## Jas0n

Lauren said:


> Sorry John but Jas0n, he is more natural <3



Nahhh, he's much more attractive than I and he has the awesome matching headset.


----------



## Elijo

Jas0n said:


> Unattractive webcam photo after a late night on Mumble.



Handsomeness alert!


----------



## Triaged

Lauren said:


> Sorry John but Jas0n, he is more natural <3


I'm actually a mannequin


----------



## Princess

Lauren said:


> I'm ill but trying to be as moody as Jas0n
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14563


hot mama <3


----------



## Lauren

pallycake said:


> hot mama <3



Oh I'm sorry sweety, are you looking at yourself?


----------



## Thunder

Lauren said:


> Oh I'm sorry sweety, are you looking at yourself?



awww snap, you got served, pally.


----------



## SockHead

Thunder said:


> awww snap, you got served, pally.



if by what u mean she got served a hot booty


----------



## bun

whoa there's so many kawaii people on here wAT


----------



## Princess

Lauren said:


> Oh I'm sorry sweety, are you looking at yourself?



Nope just looking at u qt p2t


----------



## Lauren

pallycake said:


> Nope just looking at u qt p2t



Aw Pally <33


----------



## e_e13

omg I'm so handsome


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Caius

e_e13 said:


> omg I'm so handsome



You may be blind.

Not about the handsome thing but the light.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Zr388 said:


> You may be blind.
> 
> Not about the handsome thing but the light.


----------



## Caius




----------



## Psydye

Photo update! I just shaved and slicked my hair....


Spoiler






....can't wait til my hair's long again though.

edit: I'm gonna try and add a photo that looks a little less moody, or at least more energetic!


Annnnd...ONE MORE!!! to show off my sister's awesome mug(and my love of coffee <3)


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: Comic Con!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Thunder

I think you got photobombed by the Red Hood.


----------



## Prof Gallows

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Batman from Batman (I think) and Red X from Teen Titans, nice



Actually, I believe that's Nightwing.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunder said:


> I think you got photobombed by the Red Hood.





Spoiler: Or did I?


----------



## Thunder

You definitely got photobombed by Chewbacca, though.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunder said:


> You definitely got photobombed by Chewbacca, though.


Don't worry, Red Hood put him out of his misery. He was crying about Episode 7, so Red Hood shot first. Ever had grilled Wookie? Yum.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Solid

Lol I don't know where the conversation changed but the topic is all out of order now.


----------



## spamurai

Boo xD


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## mocha

Spoiler



http://latteu.tumblr.com/post/63312941903/getting-on-that-selfiecrosser-train-p-ahhh-all


Since, I already posted it for the selfiecrossers tag on tumblr, why not post it here too? xD


----------



## LonghornGirl

mocha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://latteu.tumblr.com/post/63312941903/getting-on-that-selfiecrosser-train-p-ahhh-all
> 
> 
> Since, I already posted it for the selfiecrossers tag on tumblr, why not post it here too? xD



Your hair is so pretty!! 



Spoiler: Random picture with my little sister before going out (I'm on the right with the brown hair)


----------



## Zeiro

spamurai said:


> Boo xD


Nice gages and tattoo dude! ;D


----------



## spamurai

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Nice gages and tattoo dude! ;D



Thanks


----------



## 3DSfan134

LonghornGirl said:


> Your hair is so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Random picture with my little sister before going out (I'm on the right with the brown hair)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14933


Cute and nice!


----------



## ben_nyc

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler: Or did I?



Pretty decent craft work, Bacon!  How long to produce & what's the approx. total cost?


----------



## Bacon Boy

ben_nyc said:


> Pretty decent craft work, Bacon!  How long to produce & what's the approx. total cost?


The Escrima Sticks took a few days and a lot trial and error. I loved how they came out. They were pretty cheap; they're made out of PVC and Lighting Tubes. The costume, I purchased because I have no idea how to sew spandex and it was about $50. The mask was pretty cheap. So all in all, the costume itself cost around $80. Next year, or whenever we go to the San Diego comic con, I'm going to have my Protomen costume ready and that will be entirely created by me.


----------



## gabriursa

Furry hats are so in, right now.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## gabriursa

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I want your hat.  It's cool.  Was it an animal at one time though?



Naaah, it's faux fur.


----------



## Jake

i got my septum pierced wot do u think



Spoiler


----------



## Mino

Jake. said:


> i got my septum pierced wot do u think
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler: My thoughts



sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg



Is it real tho.


----------



## Laurina

gabriursa said:


> Furry hats are so in, right now.



Need that hat. Now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> i got my septum pierced wot do u think
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Never been a huge fan of septum rings, but I think you pull it off nicely c:


----------



## Robert Plant

I've recently dyed most of my hair in blue, and my fringe in green.

But my camera sucks and the blue parts look black :V


----------



## SockHead

Septum Piercings are hot


----------



## Jake

Mino said:


> Spoiler: My thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg sweg
> 
> 
> 
> Is it real tho.


maybe it's maybelline, maybe it's photoshop. idno



LaurinaMN said:


> Never been a huge fan of septum rings, but I think you pull it off nicely c:


Thx girlfriend!



Robert Plant said:


> I've recently dyed most of my hair in blue, and my fringe in green.
> 
> But my camera sucks and the blue parts look black :V


so pre much what you're trying to say is that you're demi lovato?



SockHead said:


> Septum Piercings are hot


thx qt!


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> mthx qt!



too bad it's fake darn


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> too bad it's fake darn


*creys forever*


----------



## gingerbread

My picture is derpy and awkward ;-;
I just look like a normal nerdy used-to-be Londoner turned Liverpudlian. (If that makes sense o.o)

Edit:
Scroll down pls.


----------



## Robert Plant

Jake. said:


> so pre much what you're trying to say is that you're demi lovato?



this made my day.


----------



## gingerbread

I am sorry for the awkwardness. x.x



Spoiler: Derp.


----------



## Candy

I'm pretty hardcore (jk)



Spoiler


----------



## Elijo

Candy, you look like a model!


----------



## Razzy

Voila


----------



## Triaged

Spoiler: I survived midterms



Hey. So I survived midterms and will be back and active in the next few days. Meanwhile, have a photo.


----------



## Jas0n

Thoughtification said:


> Spoiler: I survived midterms
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. So I survived midterms and will be back and active in the next few days. Meanwhile, have a photo.



I was tempted to copy this photo but I'm afraid I'm lacking the awesome sweater. Good job surviving midterms!


----------



## Lauren

i think jason and bacon boy is pretty hot


----------



## Candy

Kuma said:


> Candy, you look like a model!



xD I'm not a model I'm a photographer. Sometimes I'll get behind my own camera, though.


----------



## Chris

Folks in the IRC know I'm working non-stop atm. Here's a pic one of the runners got yesterday. 



Spoiler



[removed]


----------



## Jake

i like your hair!!


----------



## Elliot

Spoiler











Me at my previous crew race, I'm the filipino boy second to last, (i'm 5'8 , really short in this sport )
We got 1st place though in my 8 man


----------



## Bacon Boy

Lauren said:


> i think jason and bacon boy is pretty hot


Da'www, you're just saying that. But go on.


----------



## Cobber

Elliot said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at my previous crew race, I'm the filipino boy second to last, (i'm 5'8 , really short in this sport )
> We got 1st place though in my 8 man



I'm 5'8 too D:


----------



## Byngo

Cobber said:


> I'm 5'8 too D:



Wuuut gurl that's tall (for me) I'm barely 5'6. :<


----------



## Elijo

That's so tall! I'm only 5'2! :c


----------



## rubyy

I'm 5.6


----------



## Farobi

i'm 5'3 and 14. short male :c


----------



## Jake

guys pls its the "what do you look like thread" not the "what is your height thread" you feel me?


----------



## Mino

Jake. said:


> guys pls its the "what do you look like thread" not the "what is your height thread" you feel me?



I'm 5'10".


----------



## gnoixaim

Spoiler: Dis is meh







And I'm only 4'11 /sadfaceforeversincei'mnotgrowinganymore


----------



## iLoveYou

[spoiler= So l


----------



## spamurai

Coolio!


----------



## Byngo

Spoiler







That's me!


----------



## iLoveYou

Lunatic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15482
> 
> 
> 
> That's me!



Gurl that is not your natural hair color. Do not try to pass that by me.


----------



## Byngo

iLoveYou said:


> Gurl that is not your natural hair color. Do not try to pass that by me.



Oh, but it is. Tell me I'm pretty!

(I am for realz a red-head lol)


----------



## Cobber

Lunatic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15482
> 
> 
> 
> That's me!



This is just too perfect!


----------



## Hyoshido

Lunatic said:


> (I am for realz a red-head lol)


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Byngo

Hyogo said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



What do you mean? You already have one.


----------



## Hyoshido

Lunatic said:


> What do you mean? You already have one.


Your Hooters are much bigger than that, False advertising will get you nowhere!


----------



## Razzy

Brushing the teeth.


----------



## Hyoshido

Honestly Razzy, you'll get a few fan-girls soon so beware.

Otherwise, you're a handsome fellow. I'm jealous.


----------



## broadwaythecat

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler: Dis is meh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15477
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm only 4'11 /sadfaceforeversincei'mnotgrowinganymore



GASP. You look like my English teacher!


----------



## Razzy

Hyogo said:


> Honestly Razzy, you'll get a few fan-girls soon so beware.
> 
> Otherwise, you're a handsome fellow. I'm jealous.


thanks hyogo! Can you be my first fan girl > : )



I am bored.. yeah..


----------



## Hyoshido

Razzy said:


> thanks hyogo! Can you be my first fan girl > : )


Believe me, I probably would. But I'm a Boy so being a Fan-girl would be most difficult D;


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Razzy has amazing hair *.*



Spoiler:  Currently parked in Procrastination Station.



 
I should be writing a rough draft...


----------



## gnoixaim

lookyhooky said:


> GASP. You look like my English teacher!



Awe  Teachers ftw.


----------



## Razzy

Hyogo said:


> Believe me, I probably would. But I'm a Boy so being a Fan-girl would be most difficult D;



Try harder Hyogo D: <3 hehe




ShinyYoshi said:


> Razzy has amazing hair *.*




Thanks !


----------



## gnoixaim

ShinyYoshi said:


> Razzy has amazing hair *.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Currently parked in Procrastination Station.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15497
> I should be writing a rough draft...



He does! Probably has better hair days than I do


----------



## Hyoshido

Razzy said:


> Try harder Hyogo D: <3 hehe


;A; Trying too hard gives me a Migraine.


----------



## Kristin

Woah, everyone is like really pretty, and then theres me


----------



## Byngo

Kristin said:


> Woah, everyone is like really pretty, and then theres me
> View attachment 15506



You're not ugly at all, you look ravishing!


----------



## Kristin

Lunatic said:


> You're not ugly at all, you look ravishing!



I didn't know that you have seen me? :O


----------



## Byngo

Kristin said:


> I didn't know that you have seen me? :O



I'm omnipresent.

^~^


----------



## Kristin

Lunatic said:


> I'm omnipresent.
> 
> ^~^



hahah, thats the cutest word i've ever heard! , then tell me what color is my hair? :3


----------



## Souji

Everyone's so pretty! I look like a hobo right now so have this pretty old pic;



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

ShinyYoshi said:


> I should be writing a rough draft...


You have gorgeous eyes *_*


----------



## Jake

pallycake said:


> You have gorgeous eyes *_*



You have gorgeous face *_*


----------



## Elijo

Razzy said:


> thanks hyogo! Can you be my first fan girl > : )
> 
> 
> 
> I am bored.. yeah..
> 
> View attachment 15495 View attachment 15496



So... Handsome... *faints*


----------



## rubyy

Razzy said:


> thanks hyogo! Can you be my first fan girl > : )
> 
> 
> 
> I am bored.. yeah..
> 
> View attachment 15495 View attachment 15496




Please uncute yourself.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

pallycake said:


> You have gorgeous eyes *_*



Thank you :3


----------



## Cobber

Spoiler: Me on a good day


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler











You're all hot by the way


----------



## Bon

I think I've developed small girl crushes on all of you. You're so adorable! ;o;

Well, this is my nose. You might be able to se a little of me behind it too!



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Just got in so look like _sugar_, but *Jake *insisted I post a selfie for him.

I'll resize it in the morning! On my phone right now.


Spoiler



[removed]


----------



## iLoveYou

Tina said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



You make me proud to be the other mama of your hamster. <3 Hi Hamtaro xo

- - - - -


Lauren said:


> New beany hehe
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hey sexy, how much? xo
c:


----------



## Hyoshido

I still refuse to post my face in these types of threads.
You should thank me for it, you could even compare me to a Disease of sorts!

Either that or my self esteem is going low again.


----------



## SockHead

Tina you're beautiful!!!


----------



## Lauren

New beany hehe 


Spoiler


----------



## rubyy

Lauren said:


> New beany hehe
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Aw you're pretty c: it's woolly aswell! Welp, great for winter! It's cute!<3


----------



## Kristin

Bon said:


> I think I've developed small girl crushes on all of you. You're so adorable! ;o;
> 
> Well, this is my nose. You might be able to se a little of me behind it too!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You look like the girl on your avatar!, so adorable!


----------



## Razzy

Kuma said:


> So... Handsome... *faints*


Thank you ^_^



Rubyy said:


> Please uncute yourself.


; A: !!


----------



## rubyy

Razzy said:


> Thank you ^_^
> 
> 
> ; A: !!




Please do.


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> Just got in so look like _sugar_, but *Jake *insisted I post a selfie for him.
> 
> I'll resize it in the morning! On my phone right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sweg





Spoiler


----------



## Chris

iLoveYou said:


> You make me proud to be the other mama of your hamster. <3 Hi Hamtaro xo


<3

Hamtaro misses you. 




SockHead said:


> Tina you're beautiful!!!


Thank you, *Sock*! :]




Lauren said:


> New beany hehe
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You are gorgeous. <3 And I like the beanie. 




Jake. said:


> Spoiler


Wow, you actually did a pretty good job of matching it. xD


----------



## Lauren

Jake. said:


> Spoiler



Jake I love your eyebrows! 


Thanks Tina you little sugar ^.^ <33


----------



## Bon

Kristin said:


> You look like the girl on your avatar!, so adorable!



Aww haha thank you!! People always say I put so much of myself in drawings but I don't see it ;A;


----------



## Laurina

Can anyone guess what I'm going to be for Halloween?
*


Spoiler:  Spoiler Alert: Meow. Meow. Meow.







*​


----------



## gnoixaim

LaurinaMN said:


> Can anyone guess what I'm going to be for Halloween?
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Spoiler Alert: Meow. Meow. Meow.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15558
> 
> 
> *​



Aweee girrrlll, you cuteee


----------



## Hyoshido

LaurinaMN said:


> Can anyone guess what I'm going to be for Halloween?



If you were doing a Duckface, I'd totally say a Duck
Obviously not a Land Mammal or anything!

Wish I could do something for Halloween for once, My family hates the celebration so all we do is flip people off if they ask for Candy.
They're worried that our "Untrustworthy" Neighbors will put Rat Poison in their Candy they give out.


----------



## Laurina

Hyogo said:


> If you were doing a Duckface, I'd totally say a Duck



Ugh, I was trying to go for a duck. I need to try harder. 
I don't know, that sounds like the Halloween spirit to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Aweee girrrlll, you cuteee



Thank you c':


----------



## Razzy

You're all too cute! Yes!

I had a busy day today but now I'm done for the night and just playing Animal Crossing !


Okay my rooms kinda messy ! Sorry!


----------



## Lauren

Outfit for Leeds, opinions? Be brutally honest.


Spoiler


----------



## spamurai

Awesome!


----------



## Jas0n

Lauren said:


> Outfit for Leeds, opinions? Be brutally honest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I wondered what the hell was going on with your hair for a minute... turns out you're wearing a beanie. Good job Jason.

Looks good though!


----------



## gnoixaim

Lauren said:


> Outfit for Leeds, opinions? Be brutally honest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Those are some CUTE shoes!


----------



## Lauren

Jas0n said:


> I wondered what the hell was going on with your hair for a minute... turns out you're wearing a beanie. Good job Jason.
> 
> Looks good though!


Yeah, I love my sock ^.^ thanks Jas0n



gnoixaim said:


> Those are some CUTE shoes!



They need a bloody good clean! I'm not sure on how to clean suede


----------



## iLoveYou

Jas0n said:


> I wondered what the hell was going on with your hair for a minute... turns out you're wearing a beanie. Good job Jason.



U r a noob. xo

*@* Lauren : Can I borrow ur outfit after ur done wit it? <3333 I love that style so much! ;~;


----------



## Laurina

Lauren said:


> Outfit for Leeds, opinions? Be brutally honest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I want your shoes so bad!! Very cute outfit.


----------



## Byngo

Lauren said:


> Outfit for Leeds, opinions? Be brutally honest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



O.M.G.

THE SHOES. I LOVE THOSE KIND OF SHOES.

;-;


----------



## Solar

Can i leave my awkward self here, thanks.



Spoiler: #propic







i'm almost 15 btw


----------



## ben_nyc

Bon said:


> I think I've developed small girl crushes on all of you. You're so adorable! ;o;
> 
> Well, this is my nose. You might be able to se a little of me behind it too!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Huhs... is your nose naturally red?  Goddamn that's awesome!  ^o^


----------



## Keen

Lauren said:


> Outfit for Leeds, opinions? Be brutally honest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Giiiiiiiiiirl damn fine. 

I <3 you.


----------



## Lauren

River said:


> Giiiiiiiiiirl damn fine.
> 
> I <3 you.



Aw hi River baby! I <3 you too! Nice to see you around again!


----------



## Razzy

Still bored cooped up in my room for this whole week. sick.


----------



## Chris

Lauren said:


> Outfit for Leeds, opinions? Be brutally honest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Like I thought, it looks better than the dress.  Although the dress is awesome.

Also: suede brush.


----------



## Lauren

Tina said:


> Like I thought, it looks better than the dress.  Although the dress is awesome.
> 
> Also: suede brush.



Hehe it does look better than the dress


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hello, people of The Bell Tree (once again). Yay for paper-writing.



Spoiler


----------



## cannedcommunism

I look like a noob compared to many ppl on the premises 



Spoiler







Pretty much.


----------



## Lauren

Bacon Boy said:


> Hello, people of The Bell Tree (once again). Yay for paper-writing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hey bacon boy


----------



## Mino

Bacon Boy said:


> Hello, people of The Bell Tree (once again). Yay for paper-writing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bacon boy


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: It's cute


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Jake

i made it cute


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler:  I got bored waiting on my dad


----------



## Razzy

Got a trim, asian asian


----------



## Hyoshido

I really need to learn to stay out of these threads ._.


----------



## Elijo

Bacon Boy said:


> Hello, people of The Bell Tree (once again). Yay for paper-writing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hey Bacon Boy!  It's nice to see your handsomeness!


----------



## Retro Rider

I did some modeling back in my day :v

  < Using Merge 

( From like 2 years ago )


----------



## Bacon Boy

Kuma said:


> Hey Bacon Boy!  It's nice to see your handsomeness!


Why thank you! :3

In other news: Mid-Terms


Spoiler


----------



## Lauren

The weekend just gone in Leeds, I was pretty drunk at this point I think one eye looks odd haha! 


Spoiler


----------



## rubyy

Guess who's me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jokes, cropped myself out, too embarrassed, butbut i'm that one thumbsing up.


----------



## Croconaw

I need to stop myself from looking at this thread. Everybody is so much more attractive than me.


----------



## beffa

i had a nicer one covering my huge nose but noe

View attachment 15845


----------



## Nigel

beffa said:


> i had a nicer one covering my huge nose but noe
> 
> View attachment 15845



Didn't know you had a twin!


----------



## Thunder

Has anyone ever mentioned you and your twin look exactly the same?


----------



## rubyy

Never mind

- - - Post Merge - - -

where's my nose


----------



## Farobi

Everyone here's so cute :3

If Waffles posts a pic I may as well post mine too lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Who am i kidding ok i probably will let my face remain a secret :3


----------



## Thunder

Rubyy said:


> where's my nose



Nobody nose!


----------



## rubyy

Farobi said:


> Everyone here's so cute :3
> 
> If Waffles posts a pic I may as well post mine too lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Who am i kidding ok i probably will let my face remain a secret :3



whhyy


----------



## in-a-pickle

Lol, I would post one but I feel like there's an age restriction


----------



## Jake

Rubyy said:


> where's my nose



hi voldemort


----------



## Elijo

Bacon Boy said:


> Why thank you! :3
> 
> In other news: Mid-Terms
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Gummy Bears! <3


----------



## PeeWee

Well this is me, I think it's good to put a face to a name!
My names Amie, I'm 28 years old and I make cakes!
Been looking through this thread you are all gorgeous! 
Take care


----------



## Razzy

Hi, are we just doing black and whites now with our phones?


----------



## PeeWee

Razzy said:


> Hi, are we just doing black and whites now with our phones?



Black & white pics are brilliant! I really like your hair, good pic


----------



## Torotix

Nice toilet


----------



## Lauren

Torotix said:


> Nice toilet



^^ I second this, lovely and white!


----------



## Jake

Rubyy said:


> Guess who's me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Jokes, cropped myself out, too embarrassed, butbut i'm that one thumbsing up.



same


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> Everyone here's so cute :3
> 
> If Waffles posts a pic I may as well post mine too lol.
> 
> Who am i kidding ok i probably will let my face remain a secret :3



I am not gonna show my face... Even people are begging... stillNO


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I am not gonna show my face... Even people are begging... stillNO



please? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

you linked your facebook in your sig though ;3


----------



## Torotix

Ok I'll post a picture of me, but I'm a little shy so I blurred it a bit.



Spoiler


----------



## Lauren

Torotix said:


> Ok I'll post a picture of me, but I'm a little shy so I blurred it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15866



Damn you're fine.


----------



## Retro Rider

Torotix said:


> Ok I'll post a picture of me, but I'm a little shy so I blurred it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15866




blur hur hur


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> please? :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> you linked your facebook in your sig though ;3



That s my second account haha


----------



## Miss Renee

Torotix said:


> Ok I'll post a picture of me, but I'm a little shy so I blurred it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15866



Wow. You're so pretty!! I love your hair. Is it dyed or is that your natural color?


----------



## rubyy

Razzy said:


> Hi, are we just doing black and whites now with our phones?
> 
> View attachment 15865



uncute yourself.


----------



## JellyBeans

Hai guys



Spoiler


----------



## Byngo

JellyBeans said:


> Hai guys
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15880



You're so cute! o:


----------



## rubyy

JellyBeans said:


> Hai guys
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15880



Aw i'll kidnap you tonight<3


----------



## SockHead

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I am not gonna show my face... Even people are begging... stillNO



post ittttttt


----------



## unravel

SockHead said:


> post ittttttt





Spoiler:  Okay then Sockhead hwehwehwehwe :P







​


----------



## SockHead

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler:  Okay then Sockhead hwehwehwehwe :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Nice eyes... Hatsune Miku!!!!!!! You can't fool me!!!!


----------



## unravel

SockHead said:


> Nice eyes... Hatsune Miku!!!!!!! You can't fool me!!!!



Omg that is me cosplaying xD no joke


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Omg that is me cosplaying xD no joke



Lol hi there


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> Lol hi there



POST IT!!!!


----------



## emeraldfox

This is what I look like sometimes.. baby face and all


----------



## rubyy

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler:  Okay then Sockhead hwehwehwehwe :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Beautiful♡


----------



## Amyy

Rubyy said:


> Beautiful♡



look at you


----------



## Deca

Spoiler







My 3 month old dreads \ ^.^ /


----------



## spamurai

Deca said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15924
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 month old dreads \ ^.^ /



cool!!


----------



## SockHead

Deca said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15924
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 month old dreads \ ^.^ /



SO AWESOME!!!


----------



## jdelikan

This is me. I took this just now with my webcam... ;-)


----------



## Mino

jdelikan said:


> This is me. I took this just now with my webcam... ;-)



How?


----------



## jdelikan

Mino said:


> How?



Just a joke... since it was clearly not taken with a webcam.


----------



## SockHead

jdelikan said:


> Just a joke... since it was clearly not taken with a webcam.



You a lead singer or somethin?


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## jdelikan

SockHead said:


> You a lead singer or somethin?



I do my best... I'm the frontman of my band Direvargs. We're a metal band from London!


----------



## Laurina

Spoiler: Zzz. Goodnight c:


----------



## Zeiro

LaurinaMN said:


> Spoiler: Zzz. Goodnight c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15992


AWWW KITTY!!!



Spoiler: my kitty hates me


----------



## Amyy

Reizo-Trepe said:


> AWWW KITTY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my kitty hates me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15996



looks like your kitty is scared of you. AHAHAHAH


----------



## rubyy

sorrynotsorry said:


> looks like your kitty is scared of you. AHAHAHAH



Show us what you look like <3


----------



## Amyy

Rubyy said:


> Show us what you look like <3



if farobi shows us  suree


----------



## rubyy

sorrynotsorry said:


> if farobi shows us  suree



Hmm a-okay


----------



## Amyy

jk. one day. maybe.


----------



## Laurina

Reizo-Trepe said:


> AWWW KITTY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my kitty hates me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15996



Awhhh so cute<3 He hates me too, he was just too tired to care. Our kitties would be friends c:


----------



## Retro Rider

That kitty is wonderful.

But not as wonderful as this of course!





^ My wittle pumkin Panda (who is much larger now)


----------



## rubyy

Retro Rider said:


> That kitty is wonderful.
> 
> But not as wonderful as this of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ My wittle pumkin Panda (who is much larger now)



Nothing is showing o.o


----------



## Retro Rider

Dang it, I have to save pictures and upload them from my computer for them to show for everyone.


----------



## rubyy

Retro Rider said:


> Dang it, I have to save pictures and upload them from my computer for them to show for everyone.



What are you using to upload?


----------



## Retro Rider

The "insert image" with the tree icon.


----------



## Laurina

I see them just fine, adorable. Wonderful, no doubt about it c:


----------



## rubyy

View attachment 16043


I dislike my school uniform


----------



## Amyy

Naww

I'll post later


----------



## rubyy

sorrynotsorry said:


> Naww
> 
> I'll post later



you better.

and yes that is a threat.


----------



## gnoixaim

Awe, your kitties are all so adorable. Mine just....wants to kill me >.>


----------



## Amyy

ALRIGHTY THEN

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Awe, your kitties are all so adorable. Mine just....wants to kill me >.>



I want a kitty


----------



## rubyy

sorrynotsorry said:


> ALRIGHTY THEN



nownownownownownow


----------



## Amyy

Rubyy said:


> nownownownownownow



Nah c: when you're offline


----------



## rubyy

sorrynotsorry said:


> Nah c: when you're offline



ok bye

then post yhyh


----------



## Amyy

OMG AHAHAHAHAHAHA

- - - Post Merge - - -

1 guest. Ruby


----------



## Prof Gallows

Guys you're gonna have to cut down on the chatter a bit or I'm going to have to move this into the basement.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> Guys you're gonna have to cut down on the chatter a bit or I'm going to have to move this into the basement.



You're joking. Tell me you're joking.



Spoiler


----------



## Amyy

ew

soz sean


----------



## gnoixaim

Awee you cuteee ~


----------



## Amyy

gnoixaim said:


> Awee you cuteee ~



asdfghjkl

thank you ahaha


----------



## rubyy

sorrynotsorry said:


> i dont know
> for ruby :c
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16047



Awh you're so freaking cute and sexy, too sexy for TBT go away <3


----------



## Amyy

Rubyy said:


> Awh you're so freaking cute and sexy, too sexy for TBT go away <3



Ahahahaha look at you


----------



## rubyy

sorrynotsorry said:


> Ahahahaha look at you



Please do shut up you're beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -

Liking the tags


----------



## Amyy

Rubyy said:


> Please do shut up you're beautiful
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Liking the tags



excuse you.


----------



## rubyy

sorrynotsorry said:


> excuse you.



Shut up you cute


----------



## Amyy

Rubyy said:


> Shut up you cute



B**** please


----------



## Prof Gallows

Moved thread to the basement since my previous warning was ignored.


----------



## rubyy

Um let's get back on topic then.

New dress kinda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -

Why does it attach? Oh that's annoying


----------



## Amyy

Omg the tags. Dammit ruby


----------



## AmyLilu

o-o looking nerdy.


----------



## rubyy

AmyLilu said:


> o-o looking nerdy.



Aw you look cute not nerdy, I like your lipstick!


----------



## Amyy

AmyLilu said:


> o-o looking nerdy.



your eyes are so pretty  omg


----------



## AmyLilu

Rubyy said:


> Aw you look cute not nerdy, I like your lipstick!



Aw thank you <3 , the lipstick is Lime Crime Suedeberry! 



sorrynotsorry said:


> your eyes are so pretty  omg



Oh thank you O.O <3


----------



## rubyy

---


----------



## Amyy

babe youre beautiful


----------



## Laurina

Rubyy you're so gorgeous. Stop.


----------



## rubyy

LaurinaMN said:


> Rubyy you're so gorgeous. Stop.



Shut up beautiful<3


----------



## Chris

My friend took this last night. Blurred out Freddy Krueger for the sake of his privacy.


----------



## rubyy

Tina said:


> My friend took this last night. Blurred out Freddy Krueger for the sake of his privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107



Aw you're cute


----------



## Jake

im bored


Spoiler


----------



## Amyy

Jake. said:


> im bored
> 
> 
> Spoiler



PISSING MYSELF AHAHAH

- - - Post Merge - - -

new miley cyrus


----------



## Elijo

Jake. said:


> im bored
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hello Jake!


----------



## rubyy

Jake. said:


> im bored
> 
> 
> Spoiler



what


----------



## Mao

Jake. said:


> im bored
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Gorgeous as always


----------



## Laurina

Jake. said:


> im bored
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Jake, you're my hero.


----------



## Retro Rider

sorrynotsorry said:


> ALRIGHTY THEN
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I want a kitty



Don't...HAVE A KITTY!?

What kind of life is that!? D;


----------



## Sabbyy

Everyone here looks good! Here's me.



Spoiler



Boo!



I don't like how I look too much so deleting this soon. v.v


----------



## Zander

Here are some of me


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Zander

Please say you know who the character I am dressed as in the 1st pic is.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Zander

Casey Jones from TMNT


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Amyy

nothing to see here


----------



## rubyy

sorrynotsorry said:


> Spoiler: oh look its me...again
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16246



get out you're beautiful


----------



## gnoixaim

Rubyy said:


> get out you're beautiful



She is out.....side, hah. Okay, I'll leave.


----------



## Amyy

gnoixaim said:


> She is out.....side, hah. Okay, I'll leave.



Ahajaja

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubyy said:


> get out you're beautiful



Why you invisible  

And you areeeeee


----------



## rubyy

gnoixaim said:


> She is out.....side, hah. Okay, I'll leave.



oh my god okay aha


----------



## Chessa

Hi


----------



## Psydye

It's me, I swear!!


----------



## Laurina

*Time for bed. Goodnight. Zzz.



Spoiler:  I hope my "i hate you" face haunts your nightmares.






*


----------



## Jake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> AWWW KITTY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my kitty hates me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15996



idk looks like your kitty really likes you in this pic


----------



## Lauren

Look gross but at work "working hard". 


Spoiler


----------



## Bambi

Fuzzy blurry selfie cause I have tremors and can't hold the phone properly fml.


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren said:


> Look gross but at work "working hard".
> 
> 
> Spoiler



HIII LAUREN. <3 Oreos are yum C: C: C:



Bambi said:


> Fuzzy blurry selfie cause I have tremors and can't hold the phone properly fml.



Canadians represent xo


----------



## Bacon Boy

I was going to compliment all of the beautiful women, saying how they're all very attractive, but I didn't want to be _that_ guy.


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> HIII LAUREN. <3 Oreos are yum C: C:



They are in deed darling and aw Bambi, I love your eye make up, jealous!


----------



## SockHead

You're all very pleasing to the eyes!! Holy ****!!


----------



## Serk102

Bacon Boy said:


> I was going to compliment all of the beautiful women, saying how they're all very attractive, but I didn't want to be _that_ guy.



Dude, BB, you just became _that guy_. Cheers yo!


----------



## Serk102

Lauren said:


> Look gross but at work "working hard".
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Do you believe in love at first forum post?


----------



## Lauren

So my hairs done! It's actually red but it looks pink here ^.^ 



Spoiler


----------



## gnoixaim

Lauren said:


> So my hairs done! It's actually red but it looks pink here ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/qnvg3l/5



Ohmyyyy !!! Did you have to bleach your hair to get that color?

I've colored my hair red and pink before and it's never that vibrant, even if I use the "for dark hair blah balh blah) .....


----------



## Lauren

gnoixaim said:


> Ohmyyyy !!! Did you have to bleach your hair to get that color?
> 
> I've colored my hair red and pink before and it's never that vibrant, even if I use the "for dark hair blah balh blah) .....



No bleach ^.^ apparently being a natural blonde my hair is very supple ^.^ it's not blonde anymore due to dying it but oh well ^.^


----------



## Laurina

Lauren said:


> So my hairs done! It's actually red but it looks pink here ^.^



That's such a gorgeous color on you<3 You're so pretty! c: and I'm pretty jealous. I want to color my hair, but I remember bleaching two strips of highlights and it took forever since I have really long thick black hair.


----------



## Lauren

LaurinaMN said:


> That's such a gorgeous color on you<3 You're so pretty! c: and I'm pretty jealous. I want to color my hair, but I remember bleaching two strips of highlights and it took forever since I have really long thick black hair.



Hehe thank you! My boss has that problem! She has a full head of red and it's like a sheen, it looks lovely!


----------



## Zanessa

/trolls


Spoiler


----------



## spamurai

Random Pic of me and a Hersheys bar.... I ate it all... now I feel sick xD


----------



## rubyy

spamurai said:


> Random Pic of me and a Hersheys bar.... I ate it all... now I feel sick xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cookies n' Creme



cute


----------



## Bambi

gnoixaim said:


> Ohmyyyy !!! Did you have to bleach your hair to get that color?
> 
> I've colored my hair red and pink before and it's never that vibrant, even if I use the "for dark hair blah balh blah) .....



Looks awesome on you! Especially with your blue eyes  So pretty!


----------



## amybear91

Not tried putting pictures in posts before, so I apologise if it's wrong!


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Spoiler:  this is me










The heart is on my mouth because it looked weird.


----------



## Laurina

JeanGiraffe said:


> The heart is on my mouth because it looked weird. I am a little embarrassed about uploading it because everyone on here is so good looking!



Without the heart you would have looked fine! Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!! Love love love it.


----------



## JeanGiraffe

LaurinaMN said:


> Without the heart you would have looked fine! Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!! Love love love it.


Aww thanks so much it's naturally that crazy, and omg you are so pretty!!!


----------



## Laurina

JeanGiraffe said:


> Aww thanks so much it's naturally that crazy, and omg you are so pretty!!!



Thank you so are you!<3
It'd be nice to have natural hair like that though. Straight with a few waves gets way too boring (and still takes me forever to straighten)


----------



## JeanGiraffe

LaurinaMN said:


> Thank you so are you!<3
> It'd be nice to have natural hair like that though. Straight with a few waves gets way too boring (and still takes me forever to straighten)


After my showers it is a surprise every time how it will look dry, lol. And I feel your pain, I love straight hair, but I only straighten my hair like once a year because it takes so long! :/


----------



## spamurai

JeanGiraffe said:


> Spoiler:  this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how big this picture is going to be so I put it in a spoiler. If it is too big I can remove it!! Sorry about the crappy picture quality I just took this on my iPad, I figured I would give people an idea of what I look like. The heart is on my mouth because it looked weird. I am a little embarrassed about uploading it because everyone on here is so good looking, they set the standard high.



very very cute XD


----------



## JeanGiraffe

spamurai said:


> very very cute XD


You are too kind! <3

Btw you are also very very cute!


----------



## gnoixaim

JeanGiraffe said:


> After my showers it is a surprise every time how it will look dry, lol. And I feel your pain, I love straight hair, but I only straighten my hair like once a year because it takes so long! :/



I think I've set a record for myself that it takes 15 minutes to straighten my wavy-ass hair, lol.


----------



## JeanGiraffe

gnoixaim said:


> I think I've set a record for myself that it takes 15 minutes to straighten my wavy-ass hair, lol.


Omg tell me your secrets!!


----------



## gnoixaim

JeanGiraffe said:


> Omg tell me your secrets!!



When you work at 6am Mon-Fri, you either get it done in 15 minutes or look nasty for the day. I could easily wake up early, but no....I will not do that, hahaha.

(I straighten my hair in layers/sections. Easier for thick hair^^)


----------



## Laurina

My secret to that would probably to chop off my hair, and I've considered it for a while :c It's down to my tailbone and it's starting to get really annoying. But I'm way too attached to it since I haven't had shoulder-length hair in years.


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Thanks for the tips, I'll try that! I had short hair but was very afro like, there was no length to weigh it down and it was very curly instead of wavy. >< OMG tailbone length!? That's my dream hair length!!! No wonder it takes you so long to straighten your hair!  Mine is like 2 inches away from my bellybutton.


----------



## Croconaw

Halloween...


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Cuttteee!!


----------



## Jake

it looked better in my head i sweaar


Spoiler


----------



## Amyy

Jake. said:


> it looked better in my head i sweaar
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ahahaha

omfg <3 :') the best


----------



## Laurina

Jake. said:


> it looked better in my head i sweaar
> 
> 
> Spoiler



lololol. Perfect.
Should have posted a picture of your head on a wrecking ball when you swiped that blue candy post.


----------



## Amyy

LaurinaMN said:


> lololol. Perfect.
> Should have posted a picture of your head on a wrecking ball when you swiped that blue candy post.



AHAHAHA 
that wouldve been better c':


----------



## Laurina

Not a big fan on dresses but this is my favorite one c: 



Spoiler: Again, someone please chop off all my hair...


----------



## Amyy

LaurinaMN said:


> Not a big fan on dresses but this is my favorite one c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Again, someone please chop off all my hair...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16553



why are you so pretty :c


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Omg soooo pretty!!!<3 and now I'm going to bed this time,I swear....


----------



## Amyy

JeanGiraffe said:


> Omg soooo pretty!!!<3 and now I'm going to bed this time,I swear....



goodnight c:


----------



## Laurina

sorrynotsorry said:


> why are you so pretty :c


Thank you<3 But no sad faces since you're gorgeous<3



JeanGiraffe said:


> Omg soooo pretty!!!<3 and now I'm going to bed this time,I swear....


Awh c': thank you! Sorry I took sooo long to message you back, I got super distracted. Like I kept completely zoning out for no reason. Goodnight... again<3


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Thank you ladies, and I second that gorgeous! I have been lurking in this thread and you are very very much so! <3 Haha that's ok I do that too! xD


----------



## Bon

I got my piercing today. My mother said I look like a bull, I think I look like a pretty fabulous bull!



Spoiler: me as a bull


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: Round 2


----------



## Laurina

Bon said:


> I got my piercing today. My mother said I look like a bull, I think I look like a pretty fabulous bull!


Awh, you pull it off really nicely! Very cute c: I'm getting  my tragus pierced later today, and I just got really nervous -.-



Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler: Round 2


Perfection.


----------



## iLoveYou

Bon said:


> I got my piercing today. My mother said I look like a bull, I think I look like a pretty fabulous bull!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me as a bull



WantWantWant u ♥ If I ever had a girl crush, it would be u for sure. God damn c:


----------



## Byngo

Bon said:


> I got my piercing today. My mother said I look like a bull, I think I look like a pretty fabulous bull!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me as a bull



That hair. OMG I love those waves! o:


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Bon, I love it! I really want my septum done, and omg you are crazy pretty! @_@

Bacon Boy, you are very handsome!!!!! <3


----------



## Bon

LaurinaMN said:


> Awh, you pull it off really nicely! Very cute c: I'm getting  my tragus pierced later today, and I just got really nervous -.-


Oh my friend had hers done last year, I love it! And thanks <33



iLoveYou said:


> WantWantWant u ♥ If I ever had a girl crush, it would be u for sure. God damn c:





Lunatic said:


> That hair. OMG I love those waves! o:





JeanGiraffe said:


> Bon, I love it! I really want my septum done, and omg you are crazy pretty! @_@


Ahhh thank you!! <33333


----------



## Gumihou

omg a picture thread. Hi. <:


----------



## Megan.

Nice Septum, Bon. I've always wanted one of those but I don't think it would suit me. - 3-



Spoiler: me > 3<


----------



## Bon

Megatastic said:


> Nice Septum, Bon. I've always wanted one of those but I don't think it would suit me. - 3-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me > 3<



Thank you! I think it would suit you, but I think dimples would fit you even better. You're such a cutie >u<


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Wowww pretttty @_@ everyone is so good looking!


----------



## Princess

Razzy said:


> View attachment 15491
> 
> Brushing the teeth.


SQUEEEEEEEEE~ You're so kawaii Razzy-Senpai xD
*glomps* ;3


----------



## SockHead

Razzy said:


> Brushing the teeth.



Wow you're so hot heheheh..
<3


----------



## Lauren

@Razzy - good oral hygiene is key! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Psydye

'Just woke up(hence the messy hair), decided I'd show off my awesome new coffee mug I got from Spencer's..


----------



## Hyoshido

Ugh, My friend keeps forcefully saying I'm cute and I should show people my face.


Spoiler: Here be Dragons










I don't look 20, Do I? I notice I have a flabby face, I'm trying to lose weight. Trust me.
Also it sucks because 3DS Camera


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Spoiler: this is me again










oh my you are both very cute! <3


----------



## Croconaw

Everyone here is so attractive ;-; like literally


----------



## Dizzle

Spoiler: Just a lame ass selfie, kinda old


----------



## JeanGiraffe

I agree feraligatr!! and dizzle you are very pretty, your eyes are stunning!!! <3


----------



## Zanessa

Spoiler: peek-a-boo


----------



## Razzy

my work uniform, I look kinda tired though.. ahh..


----------



## Lauren

Razzy said:


> my work uniform, I look kinda tired though.. ahh..



KAWAII!!!!!!!


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Zanessa, that looks awesomeee! And omg razzy you are a cutie!! <3


----------



## Dizzle

Ditto JeanGiraffe, you're gorgeous! c:


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Dizzle said:


> Ditto JeanGiraffe, you're gorgeous! c:


Thank you so much! <3


----------



## gnoixaim

I'm debating if I want to get bangs again.....


Spoiler: THROWBACK~









Super asian, I know. LOL


----------



## Dizzle

Do it, gnoixam, totally cute!


----------



## Laurina

gnoixaim said:


> I'm debating if I want to get bangs again.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: THROWBACK~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super asian, I know. LOL



Awh, you're so pretty!<3 You should defiantly go for the bangs again c:


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Omg yes to the bangs, so pretty!! <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Ahhh, I'm just scared.....they're so hard to maintain and they took FOREVER to grow back. I just want something different though, LOL. Ugh /girlproblems


----------



## Laurina

Spoiler: HE'S THE PERFECT HEIGHT<3


----------



## Mao

LaurinaMN said:


> Spoiler: HE'S THE PERFECT HEIGHT<3



want *-*


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Razzy

Still kinda tired looking but got a new jacket!


----------



## Zander




----------



## Miss Renee

Dat OMG hat...


----------



## AndyB

Zander said:


> *Mankind Pic*



Can't tell if you're Mankind or taking the chair.


----------



## Gumihou




----------



## Razzy

Really liked my hair in this one.


----------



## Jake

Razzy said:


> You're all too cute! Yes!
> 
> I had a busy day today but now I'm done for the night and just playing Animal Crossing !
> 
> View attachment 15577
> Okay my rooms kinda messy ! Sorry!





Razzy said:


> View attachment 17247
> Really liked my hair in this one.



Are you seriously just coming here to look for attention or what because I see no logical reason as to why you would post the exact same picture again, just to say 'omg guize i rly luv my hair <3 xo' Like seriously, please explain - it's so annoying like, why would anyone repost a picture of themselves unless they're looking for attention? (also the fact that you've posted like 10 pics in the spam of a month doesn't really help, either)

It's called the "what do you look like thread" not "the selfie thread" - I'm pretty sure 99% of the forum already know what you look like...

also I did duckface before it was cool


Spoiler: I really liked my thumb in this one













Spoiler: I really liked my eyes in this one













Spoiler: I really liked my lips in this one













Spoiler: I really liked my hair in this one












I CANT HELP IT I JUST WANT FAN GIRLSSSSSSS > : )

#TWERKLIKEMILEY
#JUSTINBIEBERISBOOTYLISCIOUS
#WECANTSTOP
#ICAMEINLIKEAWREEEECKINGBAAAALLLLLLLL
#XOXOGOSSIPGIRL


----------



## gingerbread

o.o How is everyone here so pretty lol >.<' Compared to you guys I look like a bin (ran out of things to compare myself to - still probably gonna post one soon to show off a cool hat I got ^.^') :s


----------



## gingerbread

Lauren said:


> So my hairs done! It's actually red but it looks pink here ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Sorry for late quote but I loveee your hair colour o.o c:


----------



## Lauren

CoffeeAddict said:


> Sorry for late quote but I loveee your hair colour o.o c:



Oh thank you sweety ^.^


----------



## ZombiexMuffinx

~This is me


----------



## gingerbread

Spoiler: Derp





Sorry about looking to the side -- I was looking at my phone .-. I derped.
Again - my picture is massive, sorry! 
Also look at my cute hat


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Everyone is so good looking! <3 aww coffee you are such a major cutie! <3 and I love your hat too!


----------



## gingerbread

JeanGiraffe said:


> Everyone is so good looking! <3 aww coffee you are such a major cutie! <3 and I love your hat too!



^^' Thankss :3


----------



## Razzy

Jake. said:


> Are you seriously just coming here...



No not really : ( Sorry I'm posting so much? I didn't think that was a problem. But no I'm not looking for attention, I didn't think it was wrong to post diff pictures in the span of a month? : < I see multiple pics of the same users on here too. And I kinda forgot I posted this already lol. But I'll stop if you get that bothered by it.

@coffeeaddict
What a cutie! *pinches cheeks* !


----------



## Farobi

I dont mind if users post multiple pics, you do that too Jake


----------



## Jake

Farobi said:


> I dont mind if users post multiple pics, you do that too Jake



i dont post like 284238957923 pics in 2 days or repost a picture that has already been posted...





Brushing the teeth.


----------



## gnoixaim

LOL, OH GOSH. JAKE YOU ARE HILARIOUS.

You guys are going to make taking photos while brushing your teeth a thing.


----------



## Jake

it was an accident i swear the camera just went off my itself


----------



## radical6

u guys are so cute but im too nervous to post my face here but u guys r cuties!!


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> Brushing the teeth.


I love your hair omg


----------



## Jake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I love your hair omg



senk u i wud chop it of and send it to you if i didnt love it myself


----------



## haisu

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I love your hair omg


i second this omg


----------



## Zeiro

Spoiler







i was the pet adoption place at the mall and i was trying to hold all of the kitties at once and my friend suddenly took this so im making a dumb face


----------



## Jake

*I repeat
twerking is NOT a sin*


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler:  Wondering why my hair is acting this way


----------



## rosiekitty405

Everyone here is so beautiful. I'm too self-
Concious to put a picture of me ;A;.
I'm not good looking for a 12 year-old...

Oh yeah reizo. You look like my brother..._.
And Jake...
Quit with the gosh darn twerk obsession...
You scared my bf off the site...
Also he got suspended. In like 2 hours...(good job -_-)


----------



## Chris

Jake. said:


> *I repeat
> twerking is NOT a sin*



Very sexy, bby. I even showed my mum just like you asked! (yes, I'm really serious!)


----------



## rosiekitty405

Tina said:


> Very sexy, bby. I even showed my mum just like you asked! (yes, I'm really serious!)



Your mum is probably going to think
Your on a site with a bunch or weirdo
And twerk obsessive people(Jake).


----------



## AndyB

Rosie, don't start talking to people like that. Also, your boyfriend was banned for his own doing.


----------



## rosiekitty405

AndyB said:


> Rosie, don't start talking to people like that. Also, your boyfriend was banned for his own doing.



Gah I think the 2nd post came of in a
different way than I thought of ~.~
Also yes I'm aware of his own doing...

Anyways.

I don't know why I'm self concious about
A picture. Im one of those people
I guess :l. 
I'm self-concious about everything kinda .
Even with my feet. If there is like one speck of
Dirt I refuse to go into public until I wash it off..

Sorry getting off topic .~.


----------



## AndyB

Considering that you're not to post pictures of yourself under the age of 13, it's a good thing you're not.


----------



## rosiekitty405

AndyB said:


> Considering that you're not to post pictures of yourself under the age of 13, it's a good thing you're not.


 mmm. K then...

Anyways link is probably broken anyways...
Don't know how but hm.

Everyone here is so perfect though ;A;.
I haven't seen one unattractive person .
Apparently AC has some nice looking
People XD.


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> Very sexy, bby. I even showed my mum just like you asked! (yes, I'm really serious!)


thank u i like ppls mummas and i dont know why they are cute



rosiekitty405 said:


> Your mum is probably going to think
> Your on a site with a bunch or weirdo
> And twerk obsessive people(Jake).


*twerking is NOT a sin*


----------



## CM Mark

This is my facebook profile picture taken earlier this year with one of my heros.


----------



## Chris

rosiekitty405 said:


> Your mum is probably going to think
> Your on a site with a bunch or weirdo
> And twerk obsessive people(Jake).


Pfft, hardly! The people on here are tame in comparison to my real life friends: they're all artists, filmmakers, and musicians. Creative people are the biggest weirdos out there. 




rosiekitty405 said:


> I haven't seen one unattractive person .



Just wait 'til you see me then.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Chris

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> But, aren't you a creative person?  You're a writer.



That's how I know they're all freaks - I'm a part of their world.


----------



## Princess

CM Mark said:


> This is my facebook profile picture taken earlier this year with one of my heros.
> 
> View attachment 17523



Woah man I'm jealous


----------



## Lauren

CM Mark said:


> This is my facebook profile picture taken earlier this year with one of my heros.
> 
> View attachment 17523



Who is it...


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren said:


> I am slightly hungover right now so I am not taking one now >.< this was me last week!



HOLY ****. You are ****ing beautiful. <33 Can I please have your babies.
WEJADJALKDJAJDLKEAJDAJLFKEA. I'M SO IN LOVE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> HOLY ****. You are ****ing beautiful. <33 Can I please have your babies.
> WEJADJALKDJAJDLKEAJDAJLFKEA. I'M SO IN LOVE RIGHT NOW.



Really Kayla, from feb haha. You can have all my babies


----------



## Trundle

Lauren said:


> Who is it...



will smith ofc


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren said:


> Really Kayla, from feb haha. You can have all my babies



YE HONESTLY. Because you're beautiful imma post it again



Spoiler


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> YE HONESTLY. Because you're beautiful imma post it again
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



No spam no spam


----------



## JellyBeans

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler:  Wondering why my hair is acting this way
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17515



Late reply but you look like a girl at my school


----------



## Psydye

...Bella loves to climb up on people's shoulders...really you can't pick her up w/o her wanting to climb up on them.
Also, Abby:


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## CM Mark

Lauren said:


> Who is it...





Trundle said:


> will smith ofc



Really? It's Neil DeGrasse Tyson, only the most famous astrophysicist in the US.

I'm a huge science nerd.


----------



## Thunder

I loved Neil DeGrasse Tyson in Fresh Prince.


----------



## Chris

Gotta keep the party going once you get home... even if everyone else is lame and has gone to bed. 



Spoiler: for Jake. cos he sends me lots of selfies and I rarely return the gesture.



[removed]


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> Gotta keep the party going once you get home... even if everyone else is lame and has gone to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for Jake. cos he sends me lots of selfies and I rarely return the gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



I. AM. DYING.


----------



## Chris

Jake. said:


> I. AM. DYING.



Why dying?


----------



## Jake

coz u r hotter than me


----------



## Lauren

Tina said:


> Gotta keep the party going once you get home... even if everyone else is lame and has gone to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for Jake. cos he sends me lots of selfies and I rarely return the gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



I did that once, after my 2nd bottle of wine my 3DS wanted some hehe

Cutie tina!


----------



## Chris

I only managed to spill some on my tights luckily. 

Thank you, Lauren. <3


----------



## Trundle

Need you all to see my current face because it's been awhile


----------



## Zeiro

game boy camera


----------



## spamurai

Reizo-Trepe said:


> game boy camera


Cool effect


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pally pestered me for a pic, so here to satisfy anyone else curious enough.


----------



## Thunder

really like the way your avatar looks, eh?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> really like the way your avatar looks, eh?



What can I say, fictional characters are hot.


----------



## Serk102

I know you live in Virginia somewhere. Now that I have your face, I will find you. In a population of 8 million, I'm sure it won't take long!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Serk102 said:


> I know you live in Virginia somewhere. Now that I have your face, I will find you. In a population of 8 million, I'm sure it won't take long!








Nice knowing you Virginia.


----------



## Jake

Serk102 said:


> I know you live in Virginia somewhere. Now that I have your face, I will find you. In a population of 8 million, I'm sure it won't take long!



come find me pls


----------



## Lauren

Me at the party last night with my good friend Callum of who I had to walk home because he drank far too much (responsible adult here!)


Spoiler











and me this morning with a cocktail umbrella! Still rather intoxicated but what the hell, great night.


Spoiler


----------



## Cou

You look lovely! *o*

- to post or not -


----------



## fl0ra

Cou said:


> You look lovely! *o*
> 
> - to post or not -




omg cou you should post! if you do, i'll post one of ghi and i c:


----------



## Cou

fl0ra said:


> omg cou you should post! if you do, i'll post one of ghi and i c:



Woooo alright yay! Hehe, I will when I get home. ^_^ I miss you so much D:


----------



## SockHead

no shave november because im a man


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> no shave november because im a man



such hair
wow stache


----------



## fl0ra

Cou said:


> Woooo alright yay! Hehe, I will when I get home. ^_^ I miss you so much D:



yay ^^ i miss you too! you should visit my town sometime <3


----------



## Cou

AAA


----------



## Thunder

Looking good, guys!

(yes, even you sock)


----------



## fl0ra

Cou said:


> Aww, yes! I never seem to catch you online on my BFF list D': But next time we're both online, for sure. ^_^ I'm excited!
> 
> And here it is *typing nervously* P.S. Sorry for the delay. I got home so late last night and fell asleep right away, especially since school started again today D:
> 
> But, uhm, here ><
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18731



awwww nicole, you're so pretty!! 
what's your ethnicity? judging by your pic, i'm gonna guess filipino or viet? 

but yeah i know what you mean >< 
i never see you online, but yeah for sure!! 

here's a pic of Ghi and i like i promised ^^ 



Spoiler


----------



## JeanGiraffe

All of you are very beautiful/handsome!! <333


----------



## Cou

fl0ra said:


> awwww nicole, you're so pretty!!
> what's your ethnicity? judging by your pic, i'm gonna guess filipino or viet?
> 
> but yeah i know what you mean ><
> i never see you online, but yeah for sure!!
> 
> here's a pic of Ghi and i like i promised ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Aww thank you xD I am Filipino. :]

So yup! Next time I catch you online, I'm not letting you go! Hehe!

And awwww you guys are soooooo so so so cute!! *o*


----------



## Coni

Well why not, my excuse is that my 3ds is charging c:



Spoiler


----------



## unravel

Cou said:


> Aww thank you xD I am Filipino. :]
> 
> So yup! Next time I catch you online, I'm not letting you go! Hehe!
> 
> And awwww you guys are soooooo so so so cute!! *o*



Cuteee!! I am Filipino as well.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

Do we have to post a photo? (I don't really like how I look- not insecure..Just don't like myself. xD I get complaints from others that I'm ugly..so yeah.. x3 Then there's the other people who say I'm adorable. o.0) Can we just..describe?


----------



## Jake

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> Do we have to post a photo? (I don't really like how I look- not insecure..Just don't like myself. xD I get complaints from others that I'm ugly..so yeah.. x3 Then there's the other people who say I'm adorable. o.0) Can we just..describe?



hi







also ur sig is 2 big #PERMABAN


----------



## Mino

Like my apartment?!?!?!


----------



## SockHead

yuh


----------



## beffa

Mino said:


> Like my apartment?!?!?!



wow incredibly hot omf

also hi i haven't posted in a while (it was so long ago my hair was like almost black last time i posted)


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Eh, why not.


----------



## emeraldfox

Me with joey graceffa (youtuber person). ratchet doeee



Spoiler


----------



## Omfa

I would post a pic, but I'm in bed. xD
Sooooooooooo here's a pic of me around a year ago, when I was pumped for a Milan game: 





Spoiler




I lied


----------



## Mino

SockHead said:


> yuh



you are my favorite internet


----------



## Mao

Everyones a cutie waaah *-* And omfg emeraldfox so jealous omg :'(


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Omfa

Riley said:


> Good-looking community levels, going out of whack, braljfalj-explosion-
> 
> I'll have to post another picture of me soon (Going to find a different background this time)



I was a bit surprised to see people posting pictures of themselves on a forum, but it's kinda nice.


----------



## Jas0n

Mino said:


> Like my apartment?!?!?!



You still haven't unpacked? So lazy


----------



## Jake

Mino said:


> Like my apartment?!?!?!



u dont look like my ex bf anymore!!


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Jas0n said:


> You still haven't unpacked? So lazy



Shhhh he's beautiful, he can be forgiven :3


----------



## CM Mark

Just because I played Santa Claus at the pet store I work at today to pose for pictures with people's pets, here's a Santa Selfie


----------



## Psydye

Mino said:


> Like my apartment?!?!?!





SockHead said:


> yuh


This is how I'll feel in about 5 hours if if don't get sleep soon.


----------



## Mino

Jas0n said:


> You still haven't unpacked? So lazy



I've unpacked most everything that isn't books, I just have literally no place to put things!


----------



## Itachi

Gryffindor pride.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:


> Like my apartment?!?!?!





SockHead said:


> yuh



ur apartment is rad bruh



Spoiler


----------



## princessrae

Sorry taking this out :<


----------



## Chessa

I'm an angel


----------



## SockHead

pallycake said:


> ur apartment is rad bruh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler











i swear jellybean is alive and knew i was taking this pic


----------



## KarlaKGB

Chessa said:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [View attachment 19802
> I'm an angel



Did it hurt, when you fell from heaven?


----------



## iLoveYou

KarlaKGB said:


> Did it hurt, when you fell from heaven?



Stfu u aren't even funny

pls dun report me


----------



## KarlaKGB

iLoveYou said:


> Stfu u aren't even funny
> 
> pls dun report me



Wow I see jelly.


----------



## Thunder

KarlaKGB said:


> Did it hurt, when you fell from heaven?



Somebody better call God, 'cause he's missing an angel.


----------



## iLoveYou

KarlaKGB said:


> Did it hurt, when you fell from heaven?





Thunder said:


> Somebody better call God, 'cause he's missing an angel.



I hate you both, but A+ for effort


----------



## Thunder

aww so cute


----------



## orangepeanut

This is a rare photo of me meditating in my room


----------



## Lauren

Cheesy lines there Han and Thunder


----------



## Jake

Brushing the teeth~~



Spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB

Lauren said:


> Cheesy lines there Han and Thunder



It was too good not to.


----------



## Lauren

Jake. said:


> Brushing the teeth~~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh my dear, u so shexy


----------



## Jake

Lauren said:


> Oh my dear, u so shexy



yes it was a much better alternative than the original photo do u feel me??


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rare Gallows selfie.



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Jake. said:


> yes it was a much better alternative than the original photo do u feel me??



we all feel ya


----------



## Jake

pallycake said:


> we all feel ya


senk u friend



Prof Gallows said:


> Rare Gallows selfie.


is dat the selfie pic u used 4 house of mirrors???


----------



## Saranghae

Hi pals you're all adorable!! heres me sorry its big omg


Spoiler


----------



## spamurai

Saranghae said:


> Hi pals you're all adorable!! heres me sorry its big omg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20082



Too pretty! 
This forum has the cutest members in existence xD


----------



## Princess

dis is me


Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

very beautiful women!!! very beautiful men!!!


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler: Where'd Trevor go????













Spoiler: Oh there he is


----------



## Mino

stop double posting omfg worst mod ever?


----------



## Zeiro

looking through these past few pages;

-mino looks like a twink
-sock shaved why did u shave
-pally looks like a model
-itachi is muy sexio
-jake still has beautiful hair
-gallows looks exactly like my older brother wHY


----------



## Cobber

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: Where'd Trevor go????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Oh there he is





This cracked me up!


----------



## Lauren

Having hella fun on skype with dudes. Waddup.


Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Reizo said:


> looking through these past few pages;
> 
> -mino looks like a twink
> -sock shaved why did u shave
> -pally looks like a model
> -itachi is muy sexio
> -jake still has beautiful hair
> -gallows looks exactly like my older brother wHY


thank u ;-;


----------



## emeraldfox

Lauren said:


> Having hella fun on skype with dudes. Waddup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Aw fun!~


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lauren said:


> Having hella fun on skype with dudes. Waddup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Life of the party there.


----------



## Jas0n

They gave us elf hats at work today. Oh god.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jas0n said:


> They gave us elf hats at work today. Oh god.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Jas0n

LOL. Pretty much.


----------



## Chris

You look so cute, *Jas0n*.


----------



## Lauren

Jas0n said:


> They gave us elf hats at work today. Oh god.



HA! I'll stick with my Santa one when I decide to wear one^.^ cute elf.


----------



## Laurina

Jas0n said:


> They gave us elf hats at work today. Oh god.


*Awh, I like the elf hat, it's so cute!*



Spoiler: I was too late for work to get the reindeer antlers this year :c so I'm stuck with the Santa hat again


----------



## Mino

Reizo said:


> -mino looks like a twink



Guilty.


----------



## Moonlitnite

I look like my avatar..


----------



## Keen

It was a snow day.


----------



## iLoveYou

River said:


> It was a snow day.



CANADIAN SNOW <33 Such a pretty face {: ! It looks like you guys have gotten more snow than us. We live only a couple of hours away too. Weird, hehe.

OBI. <3


----------



## rosiekitty405

Jas0n said:


> They gave us elf hats at work today. Oh god.



What's wrong with an elf hat ? I saw workers at target wearing
Antlers . I would say that's worse. Mainly because nothing's wrong with elf
Hats -.-


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Wow I'm jealous! So much snow.  AND YOU LOOK GREAT.


----------



## Jake

River said:


> It was a snow day.


ur v pretty!!



rosiekitty405 said:


> What's wrong with an elf hat ? I saw workers at target wearing
> Antlers . I would say that's worse. Mainly because nothing's wrong with elf
> Hats -.-


it's called an opinion...


----------



## Thunder

River said:


> It was a snow day.



You look pretty cool in this one.


----------



## Princess

@Jason qt elf
@River you're so cute omg


----------



## Trundle

iLoveYou said:


> I hate you both, but A+ for effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ffs have to stay on topic



excuse me but 13- people are not allowed to post here
please come back once you've hit 13


----------



## Lauren

pallycake said:


> dis is me
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Damn girl u cute!
This is me 
Fat face


Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Lauren said:


> Damn girl u cute!
> This is me
> Fat face
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Can I get your number,  beautiful?


----------



## Jake

pallycake said:


> Can I get your number,  beautiful?



u already have it u idiot


----------



## Princess

Jake. said:


> u already have it u idiot



I GOT LOST IN HER BEAUTY DONT H8


----------



## cIementine

Lauren said:


> Damn girl u cute!
> This is me
> Fat face
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You have a lot of magazines and pringles in your home.

I'm underaged for posting a pic of myself, but this is me...



I just drew this to-scale picture of myself


----------



## Le Ham

Spoiler: Heeeeere's the Muffin







...QUALITY?! You want quality? Haahaahaah NOPE. My digital camera (which is as old as I am) needs 4 AA batteries to run, so I took this wonderful shot with the same shiny blue mechanism I use to access the little town of Stardust.


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> looking through these past few pages;
> 
> -mino looks like a twink
> -sock shaved why did u shave
> -pally looks like a model
> -itachi is muy sexio
> -jake still has beautiful hair
> -gallows looks exactly like my older brother wHY



ty but u h8 me so...


----------



## Squeaky

i normally don't participate in these but this is just too funny lol

all hail cat sweater


Spoiler


----------



## Princess

YOUR SWEATER (and you) IS SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## SockHead

Jas0n said:


> They gave us elf hats at work today. Oh god.



go ELF urself haha get it? just being silly!


----------



## 3DSfan134

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> Spoiler: Heeeeere's the Muffin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20356
> 
> 
> 
> ...QUALITY?! You want quality? Haahaahaah NOPE. My digital camera (which is as old as I am) needs 4 AA batteries to run, so I took this wonderful shot with the same shiny blue mechanism I use to access the little town of Stardust.


You kinda look like Lorde from Royals.


----------



## Psydye

IT'S HAPPY HOUR, B**CHES!!


----------



## Lauren

Drunk ramblings - this needs deleting


----------



## kerryelizabeth

So I have a confession to make... 



I'm a modified TBTer. Yep. *hides*


----------



## BungoTheElf

Ahh Kerry! You're so pretty!! *^*


----------



## kerryelizabeth

lynn105 said:


> Ahh Kerry! You're so pretty!! *^*



Thank you :3 I never saw how huge that picture was until it uploaded O.O SORRY! <3


----------



## Princess

I love your nose ring *-*


----------



## kerryelizabeth

pallycake said:


> I love your nose ring *-*



Thank you! I was so nervous about posting it >.< I've had some really bad reactions to my mods. More so my tattoos than my piercings, but still


----------



## Saranghae

Spoiler: bleep bloop


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Saranghae said:


> Spoiler: bleep bloop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20634



You are adorable <3


----------



## SockHead

Both lovely ladies


----------



## kerryelizabeth

SockHead said:


> Both lovely ladies



Thank you SockHead. You're rather lovely yourself


----------



## Saranghae

kerryelizabeth said:


> You are adorable <3



Thank you angel omg <3 & thank you SockHead too!!


----------



## rosiekitty405

kerryelizabeth said:


> So I have a confession to make...
> 
> View attachment 20626
> 
> I'm a modified TBTer. Yep. *hides*



Omg I love your nose rings *o*!!!


----------



## Jas0n

So I moved this thread back to Brewster's. Just a pre-warning not to let this thread get dumb again with pointless discussion. It's been good lately, keep it up!


----------



## spamurai

-removed pics


----------



## Nymeri

Why not  me and my girlfriend. I'm the one on the left!


----------



## flex51423

why would you want to know


----------



## kerryelizabeth

flex51423 said:


> why would you want to know



About his tattoos?


----------



## Lauren

kerryelizabeth said:


> So I have a confession to make...
> 
> View attachment 20626
> 
> I'm a modified TBTer. Yep. *hides*



I love my tattoo's and piercings! I have 4 tattoos and 10 piercings 


Spoiler























That's my fave tattoo, I have 3 others.​


----------



## rosiekitty405

Lauren said:


> I love my tattoo's and piercings! I have 4 tattoos and 10 piercings
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my fave tattoo, I have 3 others.​



I love the dream catcher tattoo


----------



## Chessa

That dream catcher tattoo is really nice! I want a little butterfly tattoo but I'm too scared


----------



## Mary

I want a little heart on my ankle, but I'm a scaredy-cat.


----------



## Chessa

Ah I'm not the only one that is scared! I want a little one on my wrist


----------



## Mary

I'm not sure what I'm more scared of: the in, or my parents reacting.


----------



## Keen

Getting a little off topic, remember, Jason said to keep it on track or he'll move it back. 


Just lazing around during a snow day, ignore the curls.


----------



## Jas0n

^ The curls are awesome, why would they be ignored?!

And it's fine if people want to chat a bit in here, as long as the chatting relates to the pictures posted. When it gets off-topic talking about random stuff is when it's a bit far.


----------



## tamagotchi

You're all so beautiful. uvu

stalk stalk


----------



## Princess

River you look really good in curls


----------



## Mino

LAUREN YOU DIDN'T SHOW OFF YOUR EIGHT?!?


----------



## Jake

I have a yolo tattoo on my wrist!!


----------



## princess kelsey

i love this thread bc i get to look at pictures of people that are adorbs


----------



## !K0dy!

Jake. said:


> I have a yolo tattoo on my wrist!!



That sound cool :0. You should post a pic of it!
Your Sig is awesome BTW! I like using YOLO 
(As my Sig may show)

When I'm 16 I want a Yolo tattoo on my arm
or my back. Probably going to end up on my 
Arm though


----------



## Zeiro

all of you are so gorgeous!! I love tattoos and piercings


----------



## Lauren

!K0dy! said:


> That sound cool :0. You should post a pic of it!
> Your Sig is awesome BTW! I like using YOLO
> (As my Sig may show)
> 
> When I'm 16 I want a Yolo tattoo on my arm
> or my back. Probably going to end up on my
> Arm though



Why.. Why would you

River you hotty!


----------



## orangepeanut

Spoiler







Herro

(That's a lip piercing not a giant zit ehehe)


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I approve greatly of all these beautiful modded people <3

And I also approve greatly of all you unmodded people too <3


----------



## Squeaky

i miss my septum piercing a lot D: i've had my monroe for 4 or 5 years now though


----------



## Chessa

I don't know the exact name of the piercings but I think they look nice!!

My latest one


Spoiler


----------



## Byngo

Chessa said:


> I don't know the exact name of the piercings but I think they look nice!!
> 
> My latest one
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20864



Oh my goodness. You're so pretty~ Those eyes. o;


----------



## Chessa

Lunatic said:


> Oh my goodness. You're so pretty~ Those eyes. o;



 Thank you!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Chessa said:


> I don't know the exact name of the piercings but I think they look nice!!
> 
> My latest one
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20864


----------



## orangepeanut

Squeaky said:


> i miss my septum piercing a lot D: i've had my monroe for 4 or 5 years now though
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wow, you're *beautiful*! I wish I had your eyes, haha.


----------



## Itachi

Since the pics I posted were kinda old (within the year), here's an update. "my face everyday browsing the forum"


----------



## SockHead

Itachi said:


> Since the pics I posted were kinda old (within the year), here's an update. "my face everyday browsing the forum"



are those vid games irl?


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm 21 and I'm trying to be "cute".

Cat thingy was hand made from my Sis, she thought I'd like it for my Birthday since I really love cats.


----------



## Byngo

Hyogo said:


> I'm 21 and I'm trying to be "cute".
> 
> Cat thingy was hand made from my Sis, she thought I'd like it for my Birthday since I really love cats.



Oh
My
God

You look so cute! lel


----------



## SockHead

Me in 3D!






I am such a goober!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: me in nice clothes wut


----------



## SockHead

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler: me in nice clothes wut



why are ur pants so high


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHead said:


> why are ur pants so high



their not. lrn to anatomy


----------



## glumAbettor

Spoiler: hhhh this is me with the loch ness monster


----------



## Hyoshido

Lunatic said:


> Oh
> My
> God
> 
> You look so cute! lel


Don't expect me to twerk in this thing or something.


----------



## Byngo

Hyogo said:


> Don't expect me to twerk in this thing or something.



I can see how it might be hard to twerk in a suit like that. Regardless, you look fab~ o;


----------



## Hyoshido

Lunatic said:


> I can see how it might be hard to twerk in a suit like that. Regardless, you look fab~ o;


Hurr hurr, It's roomy and all, I can just imagine the tail slapping on my booty too much.

Me? Fab? Whatchu been smokin'?


----------



## Elijo

dfsfvhj


----------



## Byngo

Kuma said:


> Spoiler: Click this tabby tab and you will see a picture of me at school, in the Greek Room, burning music for my Greek teacher.



I love that hair of yours! Big bangs <3


----------



## Elijo

Lunatic said:


> I love that hair of yours! Big bangs <3



My mum loves my hair too, that's why she doesn't want me to dye it at all. Thanks by the way! :3


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:


> Spoiler: me in nice clothes wut



Lookin snazzy


----------



## Mino

I can't see Bacon Boy's pic.

Is it from Facebook or something?


----------



## Lauren

nope, it shouldnt be anyway. He looks very smart.


----------



## Mino

Lauren said:


> nope, it shouldnt be anyway. He looks very smart.



I just checked. It is. All you people are (presumably) friends with him on there, so it lets you view it.

Good detective work, Trevor.


----------



## Lauren

Mino said:


> I just checked. It is. All you people are (presumably) friends with him on there, so it lets you view it.
> 
> Good detective work, Trevor.



Get adding trevor


----------



## RobRob

This is my face being all up in your face.


----------



## Jake

BRUSHING THE TEEEETH~~



Spoiler:  











ignore the hair was too lazy to straighten it this morning and too lazy to tie it back


----------



## Mino

Lauren said:


> Get adding trevor



NOT LIKELY.


----------



## Princess

Mino with his new girlfriend


----------



## KCourtnee

This


----------



## Mino

pallycake said:


> Mino with his new girlfriend



Thanks for the present Paliva.


----------



## iLoveYou

*Secret Santa:*

Thank you so much, again, Jen. <33 !!


----------



## tigereyes86

This is a good looking forum!!!  I'd forgotten about this thread, apparently I've posted to it though, need to get an update for you all seeing as it's Christmas and all.

I don't do pictures though so you're being honoured haha!


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> *Secret Santa:*
> 
> Thank you so much, again, Jen. <33 !!



Damn gurl! Cute teddy!


----------



## Jas0n

Jeez, that's a big bear. Didn't expect it to be so large! Awesome secret santa gift though, Jen.


----------



## Jennifer

You're welcome <3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spoiler: For Trevor


----------



## cIementine

iLoveYou said:


> *Secret Santa:*
> 
> Thank you so much, again, Jen. <33 !!



I thought I was the only one here who goes to build a bear still



Spoiler



I have 22 build a bears and last went yesterday


----------



## iLoveYou

MayorAvalon said:


> I thought I was the only one here who goes to build a bear still
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have 22 build a bears and last went yesterday



Hehehe. I didn't go yet, but I want to! {: Do you keep the homes they come in? I can't throw mine away, it's so cute. I named my bear Ginger Snowflake by the way. It's because of the house being a gingerbread house & the bear itself having snowflakes all over it. {:

kk dis is the last one

Look at the home it came in:


----------



## Coni

I have build a bears too! They are so pretty, I loved yours c:


----------



## Lauren

Me before I got horribly drunk on Friday ^.^


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Lauren said:


> Me before I got horribly drunk on Friday ^.^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hi



LOOKING. GOOD.



Spoiler


----------



## cIementine

iLoveYou said:


> Hehehe. I didn't go yet, but I want to! {: Do you keep the homes they come in? I can't throw mine away, it's so cute. I named my bear Ginger Snowflake by the way. It's because of the house being a gingerbread house & the bear itself having snowflakes all over it. {:
> 
> kk dis is the last one
> 
> Look at the home it came in:




I have tried keeping them but my parents bin them. I have one box left but it's a plain one. 
I love the gingerbread ones <3

I mainly go to get clothing for my two favourite bears named Duffy and Shellie May. They're not build a bears, but they're super adorable. One came from Disney World and one came from Tokyo Disney Sea. *3*


----------



## Solarah

This is a picture. That I took. Of my face. Hooray. :3


----------



## princess kelsey

Spoiler











mew


----------



## ForgottenT

MayorAvalon said:


> I thought I was the only one here who goes to build a bear still
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have 22 build a bears and last went yesterday



Off topic.
I love your avatar, Mako is the best anime character ever!


----------



## Thunder

Aw, you guys are a good-looking bunch.

though jake's picture kinda scares me.


----------



## Omfa

I can't believe it... 


Spoiler






The most boring derby of all time!


----------



## Saranghae

did I post this already I dunno all my selfies look the same hi friends


Spoiler


----------



## KCourtnee

Here's a more recent pic. Yesterday



Spoiler


----------



## rosiekitty405

Jake. said:


> LOOKING. GOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wat? That's kinda creepy ._. I'm just going to you know. Close the spoiler...
Mirror effects do the creepiest stuff...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Excited for Christmas so I took a picture to pass the time.



Spoiler


----------



## Lauren

I wish I could grow a beard :-( cute hat though! All fluffy


----------



## Zeiro

Prof Gallows said:


> Excited for Christmas so I took a picture to pass the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Go away you look like my brother.


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Elijo

Prof Gallows said:


> Excited for Christmas so I took a picture to pass the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Curtis! You're so handsome! I wish I still had my Santa hat. :c


----------



## 001rich100

Spoiler: I'm the guy in the middle


----------



## Gandalf

Spoiler: ISN'T HELPING ME PASS THE TIME ANY FASTER BUT MAY AS WELL DO IT TOO


----------



## Elijo

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: ISN'T PASSING THE TIME ANY FASTER BUT MAY AS WELL DO IT TOO



Oh my gosh! Santa hat! <3 You look cool in that hat. C:


----------



## effluo

Only pic I have of me atm. Can't be fussed to take another so just using the FB pic.. Meh..



Spoiler


----------



## sock

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I must say, everyone on here I have knoticed is so very polite and sweet to everyone. No negative comments. Everyone is good. Only TBT is like this I think. One of a kind



THIS is why I love TBT. It really is one of a kind. My brother who plays Minecraft sometimes tells me he feels like playing acnl because everyone is so much nicer on here lol


----------



## Elijo

effluo said:


> Only pic I have of me atm. Can't be fussed to take another so just using the FB pic.. Meh..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21931


You're very pretty! Honestly, I have only seen attractive people so far on TBT! On Christmas morning (in Australia), I'll take a picture of me with one of my gifts and post it on here.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: ISN'T PASSING THE TIME ANY FASTER BUT MAY AS WELL DO IT TOO



dat grinch


----------



## Jas0n

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: ISN'T HELPING ME PASS THE TIME ANY FASTER BUT MAY AS WELL DO IT TOO



Why have you been hiding your attractiveness from us for so long?!


----------



## Lauren

Jas0n said:


> Why have you been hiding your attractiveness from us for so long?!



I agree here.


----------



## Jake

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: ISN'T HELPING ME PASS THE TIME ANY FASTER BUT MAY AS WELL DO IT TOO
> 
> 
> 
> hi/SPOILER]





Spoiler: ISN'T HELPING ME PASS THE TIME ANY FASTER BUT MAY AS WELL DO IT TOO



hi




Spoiler: oops i am a model











ok last pic fr about 7 years i am turning in2 razzy sry!!!!


----------



## Lauren

I thought id show you guys what I will be wearing on my head at work! Plus I also thought id join in the festivities! Merry Christmas Eve guys! Nice hats! 


Spoiler


----------



## Jas0n

Lauren said:


> I thought id show you guys what I will be wearing on my head at work! Plus I also thought id join in the festivities! Merry Christmas Eve guys! Nice hats!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



D'aw Lauren, you look very cute today. Dat smile


----------



## Jake

Lauren said:


> I thought id show you guys what I will be wearing on my head at work! Plus I also thought id join in the festivities! Merry Christmas Eve guys! Nice hats!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hi[/spoiler][/center][/QUOTE]
> 
> JESUS TAKE THE WHEEEEEL


----------



## Gandalf

Lauren said:


> I thought id show you guys what I will be wearing on my head at work! Plus I also thought id join in the festivities! Merry Christmas Eve guys! Nice hats!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That is what I was waiting for. More santa hats up in here!


----------



## Toeto

This is me :3
Whoa is it just me or is this pic of my face wayyyy to big .. 

Sorry, don't really know how to make it smaller.


----------



## Trundle

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## kimchiseoul

woah can i post gifs





I'm Paige, hi :3


----------



## Elijo

hsdvsjdfhv


----------



## beffa

ew


----------



## memmy

edit: vile

hello this is me


----------



## Princess Weeb

everyone is so hot ffs

that will be huge b/c camera and it's black and white because my hair colour was horrible but hi


----------



## oath2order

I found a rare picture of Horus.


----------



## iLoveYou

oath2order said:


> I found a rare picture of Horus.



*If anyone cares:*

There's a conversation that goes with that picture too!! {: Basically I'm "whale" in that picture.

[2013-12-24 00:33:29] Walrus: http://i.imgur.com/fXAt7Ba.gif
[2013-12-24 00:33:59] ι love yoυ: Hey I'm not in da picture :{
[2013-12-24 00:34:10] Walrus: I put Whale
[2013-12-24 00:34:15] ι love yoυ: LOL
[2013-12-24 00:34:15] Walrus: lol jk
[2013-12-24 00:34:18] Ben or gandalf or whatever: ooooooo
[2013-12-24 00:34:19] Han Yan: hi5
[2013-12-24 00:34:19] ι love yoυ: no dat was a good one
[2013-12-24 00:34:21] Walrus: I'm sorry
[2013-12-24 00:34:22] ι love yoυ: I respect
[2013-12-24 00:34:25] ι love yoυ: Horus pls
[2013-12-24 00:34:29] Han Yan: 55555
[2013-12-24 00:34:30] ι love yoυ: I can take dat without crying much
[2013-12-24 00:34:42] Walrus: Just in case
[2013-12-24 00:34:44] Ben or gandalf or whatever: take what
[2013-12-24 00:35:05] ι love yoυ: take the insult of being called a whale



Spoiler: aw **** gotta stay on topic


----------



## The Happy Mask Salesman

Spoiler: Caught at work (Not my best pic)


----------



## orangepeanut

Holiday ennui -> dumb selfies



Spoiler


----------



## rosiekitty405

orangepeanut said:


> Holiday ennui -> dumb selfies
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22368


Your glasses look almost exactly like mine . I love your hair btw.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

The Happy Mask Salesman said:


> Spoiler: Caught at work (Not my best pic)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22227


I believe there is an impersonator here. Unless he found that mask that turns anyone into me. In which case, give it back! The world only needs one of me running around.


----------



## iLoveYou

Happy Mask Salesman said:


> I believe there is an impersonator here.



Lol this is so cute


----------



## Keen

Just hanging out after a really crappy day.


----------



## orangepeanut

rosiekitty405 said:


> Your glasses look almost exactly like mine . I love your hair btw.



Hey thanks! I actually asked the hair stylist to give me a Murdoc Niccals (you familiar with Gorillaz?) but I guess she had her own ideas, haha.


----------



## Sailor Moon

I might be a little too into the Sailor Moon franchise.


----------



## Princess

There's no such thing as being too into Sailor Moon


----------



## roweally3

Here is me. I is ugly. It's great being able to put faces to names.


----------



## Lauren

so I've had my hair done again ^.^ horrid photo but my hair looks shiny! 


Spoiler


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren said:


> so I've had my hair done again ^.^ horrid photo but my hair looks shiny!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> no quoting pics <3



Your hair looks velvet smooth right here. You know I love fresh coloured hair. <3 Very nice. {:


----------



## sauceisis

decided to give this a shot! here I am ^.^



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Lauren said:


> so I've had my hair done again ^.^ horrid photo but my hair looks shiny!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



so qt <33


aw everyone is pretty :3


----------



## RobRob

Wooo!



Spoiler


----------



## Amyy

so much nope


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat

You guys and girls all look FINE. well, better than me I guess........

- - - Post Merge - - -



roweally3 said:


> Here is me. I is ugly. It's great being able to put faces to names.
> View attachment 22499



You look cute in that photo! (I'm not a guy flirting with you btw!!!)


----------



## Lauren

RobRob said:


> Wooo!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Are you on the toilet?


----------



## Jinglefruit

~


----------



## RobRob

Lauren said:


> Are you on the toilet?



Haha, I think I took that one in the laundry room down in my basement.


----------



## Jas0n

Jinglefruit said:


> This poster made me too happy. The people I were with didn't all know me as Jingle so it was sadly lost on them when I demanded a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22611



There is far too much Essex in this photo


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jas0n said:


> There is far too much Essex in this photo



Haha! Does it so obviously shine out of me? 
Though this was in London, cause hell if I ever go clubbing within my county again.


----------



## Lauren

Jinglefruit said:


> Haha! Does it so obviously shine out of me?
> Though this was in London, cause hell if I ever go clubbing within my county again.



I still need to try London, I've not made it past stoke yet.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Aceilikecookies said:


> decided to give this a shot! here I am ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love your hair ^^. 

Ug when I smile I just look like so murderous person...
6 days till I can post my self on here. Probably won't XD

TBT has a lot of cute/handsome people though ^^!


----------



## Gandalf

Spoiler: GANDALF STAFF CUP FROM THE HOBBIT








actually kinda looks like a turd


----------



## TerryMartin

Don't have a good Camera and need a haircut. xD



Spoiler


----------



## Omfa

I also need a haricut, but I'm way too lazy to care about that.


----------



## Jas0n

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: GANDALF STAFF CUP FROM THE HOBBIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually kinda looks like a turd



Can I just, steal your hair?


----------



## Nicole.

Crazy Selfies 



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: GANDALF STAFF CUP FROM THE HOBBIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually kinda looks like a turd



Holy hell hottie alert.


----------



## Beary

One
More
Year
Until I can post mine

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeanGiraffe said:


> Spoiler:  this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heart is on my mouth because it looked weird.



You are so pretty!!! <33333
Much prettier then me o.o


----------



## Lauren

pallycake said:


> Holy hell hottie alert.



HOLLAAAA


----------



## SockHead

Nicole. said:


> Crazy Selfies
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ~



Aw you're so cute!


----------



## xiaonu

Spoiler











This is awkward


----------



## BungoTheElf

xiaonu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is awkward



omg you are so pretty ; v ;


----------



## xiaonu

lynn105 said:


> omg you are so pretty ; v ;



;w; no no but thank you!


----------



## Jake

xiaonu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hur dur
> 
> 
> 
> This is awkward



You look like Charice before she cut her hair, also why ain't you wearing pants???


----------



## xiaonu

Jake. said:


> You look like Charice before she cut her hair, also why ain't you wearing pants???



haha I have no idea who that is, but thanks ^^. And haha, I am. I was wearing shorts under it, but the camera angle looks awks so yep


----------



## SlaughterShy

Spoiler







That was my new year's picture, hence the sparkles :v


----------



## KarlaKGB

SlaughterShy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23048
> 
> That was my new year's picture, hence the sparkles :v





Spoiler


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Mary

Ahh Ahh closing spoiler God help me why did I have to look a that my eyes are on fire!


Seriously though. I'm so scared I had a grammar lapse.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

Spoiler











Tis me.


----------



## Seafang12309

Well since my mom won't let me post pics of me I'll describe myself

Short,******** fandomer,Brown hair,blue eyes,flat hair,Wears boyish clothes,loves anime and skinny jeans,Is a whovian.Well....That's it....Oh and I love derp faces dont judge me...


----------



## mandercakez

Spoiler



 blonde^_^





Spoiler



 brunette^_^


----------



## Gandalf

Woah, all very good looking.


----------



## Zeiro

BigZombieMonkey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis me.


BEARD.


----------



## 001rich100

I found a better photo 


Spoiler


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

Reizo said:


> BEARD.


lol! That's not such a big beard, it's a little bigger now:



Spoiler


----------



## Lauren

BigZombieMonkey said:


> lol! That's not such a big beard, it's a little bigger now:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Strangely enough you look like someone i know kinda


----------



## Lunaera

BigZombieMonkey said:


> lol! That's not such a big beard, it's a little bigger now:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I.. like it. Yay manly men beards


----------



## Blu Rose

I am never ever posting a picture of myself in this thread.
Never ever.


----------



## Mary

Blu Rose said:


> I am never ever posting a picture of myself in this thread.
> Never ever.



Me neither. Nope.


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler


----------



## Byngo

SockHead said:


> Spoiler



You look like your avatar and signature.

lel


----------



## ItachiKouyou

I realized I've never posted a picture here o.o I don't have a recent one, but here~



Spoiler











I took this one few months ago.


Spoiler


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> Spoiler



very gangsta


----------



## OnAvance

I'll just put up one of my senior pictures because it's the best quality. Me and my boo 



Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

Lunatic said:


> You look like your avatar and signature.
> 
> lel



I told him the same thing, lol.


----------



## RobRob

SockHead said:


> Spoiler



For some reason you look like your IRL name should be Duane.


----------



## ClefairyKid

Haven't been around here for a while, calls for a newly updated photo! c:


----------



## Nicole.

ClefairyKid said:


> Haven't been around here for a while, calls for a newly updated photo! c:



I want your hair. *.*


----------



## OnAvance

ClefairyKid said:


> Haven't been around here for a while, calls for a newly updated photo! c:



Your hair is pretty amazing c: 

This is one of my favorite pictures of me, tryin to be all hip and that


----------



## beffa

ClefairyKid said:


> Haven't been around here for a while, calls for a newly updated photo! c:



sooooo kawaii c:


----------



## KarlaKGB

I miss university.



Spoiler


----------



## Blu Rose

KarlaKGB said:


> I miss university.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23413



See, now I can imagine us arguing, like in Mafia III, and then I feel bad.


----------



## Mino

OnAvance said:


> Your hair is pretty amazing c:
> 
> This is one of my favorite pictures of me, tryin to be all hip and that
> View attachment 23412



That can only be Lolita. So hip!



RobRob said:


> For some reason you look like your IRL name should be Duane.



Hah!

Yeah... Chris is now Duane for the rest of time.


----------



## ClefairyKid

beffa said:


> Sooooo kawaii c:



It was a bit of a kawaii moment  haha


----------



## Thunder

KarlaKGB said:


> I miss university.



I think the lady next to you has some... egg on her face.


----------



## RobRob

I'm a pretty silly-looking person.



Spoiler


----------



## kerri

OnAvance said:


> Your hair is pretty amazing c:
> 
> This is one of my favorite pictures of me, tryin to be all hip and that
> View attachment 23412



This is such a pretty picture. You're gorgeous!


----------



## OnAvance

mayorkerri said:


> This is such a pretty picture. You're gorgeous!



Why thank you 

edit: I just noticed both of our characters are rocking berets.


----------



## Cou

u guys are all so asdfghjkl;;;; ffs. cute. *Q*


----------



## xTurnip

Here's my pic~ I'm pretty average looking. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



OnAvance said:


> Your hair is pretty amazing c:
> 
> This is one of my favorite pictures of me, tryin to be all hip and that
> View attachment 23412



Is that Lolita in your hands?  PS: You're very pretty!


----------



## PeachClaire

A lot of my friends think i look like PewDiePie's girlfriend, Marzia.  I have naturally curly hair, but i straightened it for the first picture.


----------



## Mao

PeachClaire said:


> A lot of my friends think i look like PewDiePie's girlfriend, Marzia.  I have naturally curly hair, but i straightened it for the first picture.
> 
> View attachment 23583View attachment 23584



You do look like Marzia! I'm jealous haha xD I love watching Marzia's videos <3


----------



## Elijo

PeachClaire said:


> A lot of my friends think i look like PewDiePie's girlfriend, Marzia.  I have naturally curly hair, but i straightened it for the first picture.
> 
> View attachment 23583View attachment 23584


You do look like Marzia! <3


----------



## Lauren

me and Pally on skype 


Spoiler


----------



## Redacted

OK


----------



## shuli

i changed my fb prof pic so







yes helo this me


----------



## Britterbee

Here's me :}


----------



## Fearthecuteness

ClefairyKid said:


> Haven't been around here for a while, calls for a newly updated photo! c:



I must say. You are one of the cutest looking people I've ever seen. :3


----------



## Lauren

The dress came today, I love it, nice length, it's velvet and not too short. The only down fall would be my chest doesn't fit in properly.
The shoes came yesterday, they're suede and have the cute ankle strap alrhough I have small ankles so the slightest setting doesn't fit and along with small ankles I have size 4 feet but I can fit in a 3 so they're a little too big! What do you think? It's for a wedding, I already googled if it was acceptable to wear black and it is 


Spoiler


----------



## Byngo

Lauren said:


> The dress came today, I love it, nice length, it's velvet and not too short. The only down fall would be my chest doesn't fit in properly.
> The shoes came yesterday, they're suede and have the cute ankle strap alrhough I have small ankles so the slightest setting doesn't fit and along with small ankles I have size 4 feet but I can fit in a 3 so they're a little too big! What do you think? It's for a wedding, I already googled if it was acceptable to wear black and it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler



O 
M
G

I love that outfit. The dress fits you really nice, and those shoes! I love the color! That outfit is gorg~


----------



## Princess

You look gorgeous Lauren


----------



## Stevey Queen

ClefairyKid said:


> Haven't been around here for a while, calls for a newly updated photo! c:



I just wanna be you..


----------



## Jas0n

Much haircut, such shortness. Definitely not used to it being so.. trimmed down! Think it looks pretty good though.


----------



## Mary

Laughing at the face you made.


----------



## SockHead

yes i am god. yes i am stealing jasons haircut thunder. yes i am god.


----------



## Mino

For anyone who, like me, could not see it.


----------



## Mary

That's beautiful.


----------



## Lauren

SockHead said:


> yes i am god. yes i am stealing jasons haircut thunder. yes i am god.



Oh Chris you sexy beast.





Me right now at the wedding party, so tired #11dayssobernomore


----------



## Bacon Boy

Lauren said:


> Oh Chris you sexy beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me right now at the wedding party, so tired #11dayssobernomore


Stop being so beautiful!  You make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Mary

Everybody here is gorgeous. Not to quote iLoveYou, but I would totally have an Internet affair with some of you.


----------



## Miss Renee

Jas0n said:


> Much haircut, such shortness. Definitely not used to it being so.. trimmed down! Think it looks pretty good though.


UGHHH CUTE

Can I have you for my birthday pls?


----------



## iLoveYou

Mary said:


> Everybody here is gorgeous. Not to quote iLoveYou, but I would totally have an Internet affair with some of you.



♥ you get me now.


----------



## Neriifur

Not sure how to delete posts o:


----------



## Princess

SO BEAUTIFUL LAUREN OH MY GAAAWD

also hello god


----------



## Beary

Can somebody just hypnotize all the mods and make them think I'm 13 plz
I WANT TO POST A PHOTO D:


----------



## orangepeanut

SockHead said:


> yes i am god. yes i am stealing jasons haircut thunder. yes i am god.



The minute I saw this photo my head screamed "BILL NYE"


----------



## Princess

orangepeanut said:


> The minute I saw this photo my head screamed "BILL NYE"



The minute I saw your photo I thought dang 

jk you're really pretty though orangepeanut!


----------



## Beary

orangepeanut said:


> The minute I saw this photo my head screamed "BILL NYE"



YES
BILL NYE THE SCIENCE GUY


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I want to grow my hair back out though


----------



## orangepeanut

pallycake said:


> The minute I saw your photo I thought dang
> 
> jk you're really pretty though orangepeanut!



Haha what the! Thanks!


----------



## Zeiro

Jas0n said:


> Much haircut, such shortness. Definitely not used to it being so.. trimmed down! Think it looks pretty good though.





DoctorGallifrey said:


> I want to grow my hair back out though








ooh yall are lookin *fine*


----------



## Blueberrie

SockHead said:


> yes i am god. yes i am stealing jasons haircut thunder. yes i am god.



YES! You are officially the chosen one! Haha.


----------



## SockHead

DoctorGallifrey said:


> ~
> 
> 
> 
> I want to grow my hair back out though



I thought this was trevor for a second

& ty every1 I am not bill nye doe


----------



## Thunder

what a great photo sock


----------



## Princess Weeb

cries because I am pale
hi
I hope this isn't huge like the last one u_u
soz to anyone who still thought I was a mermaid~~


----------



## Jon

this is me xxx


----------



## beffa

Jon said:


> this is me xxx



perfect xX


----------



## Jon

beffa said:


> perfect xX



no bbe thats u Xx


----------



## Elijo

fdgfdgd


----------



## Neriifur

Hrm well here's mine.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Neriifur said:


> Hrm well here's mine.



Those eyes, blue like


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: Super serious. >:-{


----------



## Cou

_Oops!_


----------



## BungoTheElf

Cou said:


> _Oh well._



IS THIS ON TUMBLR BC I CAN'T SEE IN IPAD
/CRIES


----------



## Cou

lynn105 said:


> IS THIS ON TUMBLR BC I CAN'T SEE IN IPAD
> /CRIES



Haha, no, uploaded on Photobucket  Let me check if I can see it on my iphone.... should work the same..

*EDIT:* I see it just fine


----------



## BungoTheElf

Cou said:


> Haha, no, uploaded on Photobucket  Let me check if I can see it on my iphone.... should work the same..
> 
> *EDIT:* I see it just fine


D:< Stupid ipad! 
pls don't deleteee i must see ur pretty face!


----------



## Amyy

lynn105 said:


> D:< Stupid ipad!
> pls don't deleteee i must see ur pretty face!



lynn have you posted a picture?


----------



## fl0ra

Cou said:


> _Oh well._



hi nicole, you're cute.


----------



## Cou

lynn105 said:


> D:< Stupid ipad!
> pls don't deleteee i must see ur pretty face!



Will def wait for you. I'd send it to you but since you can't see it here already, I guess you won't be able to see it via P/VM too  pffffft thanks I must c ur cutie face too *Q*



fl0ra said:


> hi nicole, you're cute.



Aw, hi Jen, you're cute!!


----------



## Zeiro

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Super serious. >:-{


----------



## Mary

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Super serious. >:-{



Never mind, I can't hate you anymore. Those eyes <3


----------



## orangepeanut

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Super serious. >:-{



Corrected to "super good-looking"!


----------



## Jas0n

Everybody wants a piece of dat Trevor


----------



## Lauren

Everytime Trevor posts he causes a stir! *waits for Mino is hot tags*


----------



## Minties

Boop


----------



## Princess

Mino said:


> Spoiler: Super serious. >:-{


Ew I bet you smell weird


----------



## Maku

this is meeeeee
although this is already my avatar on here kekeke



- - - Post Merge - - -

wow sorry for the huge image wasn't expecting that lol


----------



## Elijo

Maku said:


> this is meeeeee
> although this is already my avatar on here kekeke
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wow sorry for the huge image wasn't expecting that lol



Cutie alert! <3


----------



## Bacon Boy

I shaved, see?



Spoiler


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Spoiler: my face











OMG everyone is extremely cute!!! I'm totally fangirling right now. @-@


----------



## Mino

Mary said:


> Never mind, I can't hate you anymore. Those eyes <3


I suppose I can bring SockHead back. If you wish real hard.



orangepeanut said:


> Corrected to "super good-looking"!


Don't encourage me....



Jas0n said:


> Everybody wants a piece of dat Trevor


Except you. :-{ #unrequitedaffection



pallycake said:


> Ew I bet you smell weird


You'll always be #1 in my heart.



Lauren said:


> Everytime Trevor posts he causes a stir! *waits for Mino is hot tags*



~Obligatory response to Lauren's comment~


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I've finally got around to putting a photo up
​


----------



## Keen

Suave_Spencer said:


> I've finally got around to putting a photo up



Can I just say that you have won in my books, just from your signature alone


----------



## Suave_Spencer

River said:


> Can I just say that you have won in my books, just from your signature alone



Glad it's appreciated, that moment made my Sunday night.


----------



## radical6

Minties said:


> Obligatory lavender hair photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those are prescription and yes I always look this disgruntled.



OMG I LOVE UR HAIR ITS SO CUTE


----------



## Minties

tsundere said:


> OMG I LOVE UR HAIR ITS SO CUTE



Haha thank you very much!


----------



## Jas0n

I have a problem where I cannot take a photo of myself without pulling a weird face. Also, my haircut after I've styled it instead of my hairdresser.


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:


> I have a problem where I cannot take a photo of myself without pulling a weird face. Also, my haircut after I've styled it instead of my hairdresser.



Nice to know, Razzy.


----------



## Blueberrie

Maku said:


> this is meeeeee
> although this is already my avatar on here kekeke
> 
> View attachment 23972
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wow sorry for the huge image wasn't expecting that lol



Such beautiful eyes


----------



## Minties

Jas0n said:


> I have a problem where I cannot take a photo of myself without pulling a weird face. Also, my haircut after I've styled it instead of my hairdresser.



That is some lovely hair.


----------



## Amyy

Minties said:


> Obligatory lavender hair photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those are prescription and yes I always look this disgruntled.



aw <3 i love your hairrrrr


----------



## sarahbear

Spoiler: HERRO


----------



## Princess

sarahbear said:


> Spoiler: HERRO



Are you a Disney Princess?


----------



## orangepeanut

sarahbear said:


> Spoiler: HERRO



You have really beautiful eyes!


----------



## Gandalf

I need a Jason haircut over here too.

Problem is that I don't know how to style anything.


----------



## Jas0n

Gandalf said:


> I need a Jason haircut over here too.
> 
> Problem is that I don't know how style anything.



My styling consists of blowdrying it like a madman until it stays the way I want it. The benefits of thick hair!


----------



## Zeiro

Jas0n said:


> I have a problem where I cannot take a photo of myself without pulling a weird face. Also, my haircut after I've styled it instead of my hairdresser.


My hair used to look like that for a while. Do you use any product? Also you're very handsome yet again ugh.


----------



## SockHead

Please stay on topic or this will be moved to the basement!


----------



## Byngo

SockHead said:


> Please stay on topic or this will be moved to the basement!



You're a manly looking girl. c:


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> Please stay on topic or this will be moved to the basement!



I am in love with this photo


----------



## Jas0n

Reizo said:


> My hair used to look like that for a while. Do you use any product? Also you're very handsome yet again ugh.



Not typically. I do on occasion, but only when it's short like it is at the moment. Once it starts growing a bit longer there's no hope for any product in my thick mess, lol.


----------



## Horus

Pally, who is this and why do I hear you saying it's me? why are you saying this picture of Mino is me?


Spoiler


----------



## Minties

SockHead said:


> Please stay on topic or this will be moved to the basement!



Sock is the hottest girl I've ever seen.


----------



## Mino

Horus said:


> Pally, who is this and why do I hear you saying it's me? why are you saying this picture of Mino is me?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I didn't authorize that! But yeah, Holly wanted to see a picture of me where I'm actually smiling.


----------



## Elijo

argae


----------



## SockHead

when was that taken yesterday? lol!!!! (very cute)


----------



## Zeiro

jinkies, kuma


----------



## Thunder

You remind me of Coconut head


----------



## Princess

Horus said:


> Pally, who is this and why do I hear you saying it's me? why are you saying this picture of Mino is me?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Um what are you even talking about


----------



## Elijo

SockHead said:


> when was that taken yesterday? lol!!!! (very cute)


Thank ya Chris. <3



Reizo said:


> jinkies, kuma


JINKIES! We lost Scooby!



Thunder said:


> You remind me of Coconut head


OH MY GOSH I LOOK LIKE HIM TOO?!


----------



## lilylily

i'm gonna be DAT GURL who says that yes, i'm ****ing intimidated by all of you D: don't be so pretty, you're making me feel bad.


----------



## unravel

Kuma said:


> That's me in first grade yo.
> 
> 
> 7:36 AM iLoveYou: AWWW BABY KUMA {:
> 
> 7:43 AM Tinaa: awww, how cute <3
> 
> 7:50 AM Robin: You look like a very young Velma, Kuma.



This should be my profile pic in TBT


----------



## Elijo

ITookYourWaffles said:


> This should be my profile pic in TBT



Nonono. You ain't stealing this gem.

♪(?ε｀ )o


----------



## unravel

Hehe kuma such a cutie~


----------



## Mao

My sig @ everyone on this thread :] wow so many qt's <3


----------



## Maku

am I allowed to post here every time I take a cute selfie? LOL


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> Dr. Pepper isn't good for anything except for when there's nothing else to drink and you're thinking "ehh you know maybe it wasn't as bad as I remember", only to find out it was when you're silly enough to try it again.
> 
> Then you hand the can over to your little brother all like "I don't like this, here you drink it" because he can actually tolerate the taste.





Justin said:


> Dr. Pepper is good for when I feel like puking!



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> DO YOU EVEN DRINK.



DO YOU EVEN HAVE TEETH.


----------



## dr_shrunk

Spoiler




*[[more recent pic]]*



*Full Body picture ((erm, almost))
[[Old pic]] *






welp....here's me :I​


----------



## oath2order

dr_shrunk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24409
> *[[more recent pic]]*
> 
> 
> View attachment 24410
> *Full Body picture ((erm, almost))
> [[Old pic]] *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welp....here's me :I​



*[REDACTED]*



Jake. said:


> DO YOU EVEN HAVE TEETH.



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Jake

nice dentures


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> nice dentures



*[REDACTED]*


----------



## dr_shrunk

oath2order said:


> You don't look like an axolotl Dr. Shrunk.



-gasp- you caught me here's my real picture


Spoiler








here's a bonus baby photo of me as well


Spoiler


----------



## BungoTheElf

dr_shrunk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24409
> *[[more recent pic]]*
> 
> 
> View attachment 24410
> *Full Body picture ((erm, almost))
> [[Old pic]] *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welp....here's me :I​



Aww cutee <33 what's that weird shark looking thing on the cork board o:


----------



## Minties

oath2order said:


> You don't look like an axolotl Dr. Shrunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes



Please refrain from devouring the souls of the forum goers with those chompers.


----------



## Elijo

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Hehe kuma such a cutie~



That was when I was seven though. </3


----------



## dr_shrunk

lynn105 said:


> Aww cutee <33 what's that weird shark looking thing on the cork board o:


it's a whale shark c:​


----------



## RobRob




----------



## iLoveYou

RobRob said:


>



If you get down on me, I'll get down on you. <3


----------



## Psydye

I just shaved, yay!


----------



## Carry

And this is me . . . silly me and my kitty.  xD


----------



## Maakun

probably my most recent picture, maybe 2 weeks ago...I need to dye my hair and eyebrows black 



This is from July 2012...I'm gonna grow my hair long again this year


----------



## FanousOnTheLoose

Here's me everyone! Need to grow my hair out a bit more.

[REDACTED]


----------



## lilylily

Carry said:


> View attachment 24572
> View attachment 24573
> View attachment 24574
> 
> And this is me . . . silly me and my kitty.  xD



awwwww <3 i wanna hug you. both. <3


----------



## Maakun

Prof Gallows said:


> At least jesughs *did her japanese properly*. =p
> 
> But it's okay. I forgive you. <3
> 
> 
> edit: also, the tags in here keep getting better every day.


 
Using Japanese in the middle of sentences is one of the dumbest things ever, NO Japanese person would ever say わたしはCUTE.

I can speak Japanese (and Korean).  If you wanna learn the language, use a full sentence, don't mix it up with your English 'cause you just sound like a weeaboo and real Japanese people are laughing at you...

I think reading that girl's post with the random Japanese words (typed in romaji no less) gave me cancer.


----------



## Mino

Maakun said:


> Using Japanese in the middle of sentences is one of the dumbest things ever, NO Japanese person would ever say わたしはCUTE.
> 
> I can speak Japanese (and Korean).  If you wanna learn the language, use a full sentence, don't mix it up with your English 'cause you just sound like a weeaboo and real Japanese people are laughing at you...
> 
> I think reading that girl's post with the random Japanese words (typed in romaji no less) gave me cancer.



Hahaha.

I like you.


----------



## SirGanatar

When in Rome...


----------



## oath2order

iLoveYou said:


> If you get down on me, I'll get down on you. <3



jesus christ kayla.

Here's me with my haircut.

And my shark pillow pet.

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## seafarings

--


----------



## Hype

This is me. :x


Spoiler


----------



## Psydye

Recently shaved again....also, I was on zolpidem when I took this lol.


----------



## Trundle

Done exams, so celebration selfie


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Last night before bed


----------



## Minties

Trundle said:


> Done exams, so celebration selfie
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That baby face


----------



## Princess

DoctorGallifrey said:


> View attachment 24895
> 
> Last night before bed



Qt


----------



## RobRob

Yo! Supa comfy <3


----------



## Elijo

rsgsfgxf


----------



## KarlaKGB

Kuma said:


> AWWWW YOU'RE SO CUTE <3
> 
> I'm not pleased with my lack of hugs. </3



WOW HAVE A HUG FROM ME


----------



## Elijo

KarlaKGB said:


> WOW HAVE A HUG FROM ME



YEAH! *hugs you*


----------



## Jakerz

Spoiler






There ya go haha
JK that was just when we had a race on Halloween.



Spoiler






I am the one in white


Sorry about not the most close up photos or whatever I only have the ones my mom uses on here because all my photos are on my phone but ya know oh well.


----------



## Lauren

Ready for work! I would rather not go though!


----------



## orangepeanut

You're really pretty Lauren!


----------



## Luxy

Meee


----------



## TerryMartin

Better picture of me...


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## SirGanatar

Lol, me @ Age 5 - Sorry its blurry - picture of a picture =p


----------



## sarahbear

Spoiler: broke out the dslr today bc snow


----------



## Jas0n

sarahbear said:


> Spoiler: broke out the dslr today bc snow



Too much attractiveness. Abort thread.


----------



## orangepeanut

sarahbear said:


> Spoiler: broke out the dslr today bc snow



You single?


----------



## Vannakins

Gettin' all up in your face, TBT!


----------



## Lauren

Vannakins said:


> Gettin' all up in your face, TBT!


Oh wow, hi... Face space.


----------



## sarahbear

orangepeanut said:


> You single?


no


----------



## Flop

Well, I tried to find a picture that I wasn't making a stupid face. Best picture I could find of me not being awkward. This is me at prom. 

This is me in my natural state. And yes, it is the Chick-Fil-A cow. Be jealous.


----------



## Miley

Here's a picture of part of my family on Christmas Eve before we got #turnt like around 12AM
I'm the one on the far left holding a baby (my infant brother)
Hope I'm okay on the eyes and I hope I don't seem like a creepy stalker for posting this late at night..


Woops mobile phones suck*


----------



## KarlaKGB

sarahbear said:


> no



What. A. Disaster.


----------



## orangepeanut

sarahbear said:


> no



Oh ok.  More McNuggets for me then


----------



## cyclone993

Me in the '13 Florida Tough Mudder


----------



## Lauren

cyclone993 said:


> Me in the '13 Florida Tough Mudder
> View attachment 25187



Oh! My friend took part in the UK Lancashire tough mudder! I thought about it and then thought, I'd die huehue not such a bad thing... Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Kiracuils

Sorry for the extreme low resolution, I took this with my 3DS's camera. xD
It's better this way though so you can't see my acne.


----------



## Trundle

Everyone on this forum is so cute. :3 :3


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler



jkhj


----------



## SirGanatar

##Vote: TBT - Most attractive forum 2014


----------



## Mollypop

http://cityofsnow.deviantart.com/ :]


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Mollypop said:


> http://cityofsnow.deviantart.com/ :]



All I have to say is: holy frack, that Poison Ivy cosplay.


----------



## Mary

Trundle said:


> Everyone on this forum is so cute. :3 :3



There goes another one. We're dropping like flies.


----------



## RobRob

2 fly 2 furious


----------



## Lauren

RobRob said:


> 2 fly 2 furious



Hi Robin, 2 fiery 2 furious


----------



## courtky

I'm a 20 year old with the face of a 14 year old.


----------



## MayorIsabel

courtky said:


> I'm a 20 year old with the face of a 14 year old.



You're really pretty :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

URGHH WHY ARE YOU GUYS ALL SO HOT, YOU'RE MAKING ME LOOK EVEN *WORSE!!*


----------



## RobRob

Lauren said:


> Hi Robin, 2 fiery 2 furious
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Rawr~


----------



## Princess

Lauren said:


> Hi Robin, 2 fiery 2 furious


You're so beautiful, bestfriend :3


----------



## Peisinoe

Me sleeping...










Spoiler: happy jump!


----------



## Elijo

rfsgrg


----------



## foxehtrot28

A pretty decent picture of me


----------



## Carissa

One of my instagram pictures


----------



## Nicole.

Kuma said:


> Family picture. <3



This is so cute!


----------



## Jas0n

I have eyes. They are different colours.


----------



## MTurtle

I can't help but be curious about how old do you guys think I am.


----------



## AStraw

I'll leave mine a bit ambiguous.


----------



## TerryMartin

MTurtle said:


> View attachment 26269
> I can't help but be curious about how old do you guys think I am.



11... 12? xDD


----------



## lilylily

Jas0n said:


> I have eyes. They are different colours.



i always wanted a pair of eyes like that.
i sound like the ultimate creep today.
do a lot of people approach you in regards to your eyes? i'm legitimately curious, not trying to be a jerk. 

have 2/3 of my face.

View attachment 26344


----------



## orangepeanut

Jas0n said:


> I have eyes. They are different colours.



Spike Spiegel!


----------



## Pathetic

lilylily said:


> i always wanted a pair of eyes like that.
> i sound like the ultimate creep today.
> do a lot of people approach you in regards to your eyes? i'm legitimately curious, not trying to be a jerk.
> 
> have 2/3 of my face.
> 
> View attachment 26344



more like a qt creep today


----------



## Trundle

MTurtle said:


> View attachment 26269
> I can't help but be curious about how old do you guys think I am.



Definitely not 11 or 12. I'd say around 16.


----------



## AStraw

Jas0n said:


> I have eyes. They are different colours.



Your eyes are beautiful! Mine aren't exactly like yours; mine change between blue, green, and grey. Occasionally, one is different from the other. That's just really cool. Wow. Sorry. >///<


----------



## Ashtot

Your eyes cant change colour, silly goose.


----------



## MTurtle

TerryMartin said:


> 11... 12? xDD



AHAHAHAHAHA Nope... I'm turning 21 next week.


----------



## Thunder

Ever tried getting into a movie theater at the children's price? Save a few bucks!


----------



## AStraw

You said:


> Your eyes cant change colour, silly goose.



Actually, yes, they can. It's a lighting thing. 
So yes, physically, they aren't changing color, but they appear to.


----------



## MTurtle

Thunder said:


> Ever tried getting into a movie theater at the children's price? Save a few bucks!



HAHAHAHA I can't. I'm surrounded by Asians, and we tend to look younger than our age.


----------



## Mary

Jas0n said:


> I have eyes. They are different colours.



You are beautiful.

Just saying...
May I have your eyes? xD


----------



## SockHead

Jas0n said:


> I have eyes. They are different colours.



I can just stare at those eyes of yours for hours. In fact, I have been for the past 2 hours and can't wait to wake up to this beautiful image every single morning for the rest of my pathetic yet aroused life.

As always,
SockHead


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Jas0n

lilylily said:


> i always wanted a pair of eyes like that.
> i sound like the ultimate creep today.
> do a lot of people approach you in regards to your eyes? i'm legitimately curious, not trying to be a jerk.
> 
> have 2/3 of my face.



People rarely even notice. Unless I'm in good lighting like this photo they're pretty unnoticeable. I have kind of dull eye colours to where they both just look grey from a distance


----------



## Mino

SockHead said:


> I can just stare at those eyes of yours for hours. In fact, I have been for the past 2 hours and can't wait to wake up to this beautiful image every single morning for the rest of my pathetic yet aroused life.
> 
> As always,
> SockHead



Why aren't you banned?


----------



## Mary

Mino said:


> Why aren't you banned?



Haha Mino! Go cry! ^_^


----------



## oath2order

RobRob said:


> 2 fly 2 furious



oh my lord jesus.


----------



## oath2order

Mino said:


> Why aren't you banned?



We must ask ourselves this question.


----------



## RobRob

oath2order said:


> oh my lord jesus.



wat


----------



## lilylily

Makkine said:


> more like a qt creep today



aw, thanksies <3
(i hope you'll get your beans, by the way D: *keeping fingers crossed for flo and all of us*)



Jas0n said:


> People rarely even notice. Unless I'm in good lighting like this photo they're pretty unnoticeable. I have kind of dull eye colours to where they both just look grey from a distance



i'm still a pb&jelly sandwich because of your eyes. mine are just boring. /brb purchasing blue contacts in bulk


----------



## chocobeann

aaah


----------



## gingerbread

Spoiler: orz







sorry 3ds camera my phone is broken at the moment (I can't do anything on my phone at the moment OTL) so ;_;


----------



## Nkosazana

Deleted xD


----------



## Deca

Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido

Bluebird said:


> sorry 3ds camera my phone is broken at the moment (I can't do anything on my phone at the moment OTL) so ;_;


I love your hair ouo


----------



## Nicole.

My hamster. He's called cocoa 



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Deca said:


> Spoiler



Your hair omg <3


----------



## Trundle

Nicole. said:


> My hamster. He's called cocoa
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26422



This is "What Do You Look Like?" not "What Does Your Hamster Look Like?"


----------



## Ashtot

AStraw said:


> Actually, yes, they can. It's a lighting thing.
> So yes, physically, they aren't changing color, but they appear to.



So they aren't changing colour.

This is a recent selfie! #Kawaii


----------



## Thunder

Trundle said:


> This is "What Do You Look Like?" not "What Does Your Hamster Look Like?"



It's not a big issue, Trundle.



You said:


> So they aren't changing colour.



Neither is this.


----------



## Jake

Thunder said:


> It's not a big issue, Trundle.



yes it is


----------



## Zeiro

Trundle said:


> This is "What Do You Look Like?" not "What Does Your Hamster Look Like?"


sit down


----------



## ForgottenT

Spoiler: No Shave November













Spoiler: After Shaving (I put a filter on it lol)













Spoiler: Trying to grow a beard to see what it will look like











The last one is a picture I took today.


----------



## Chris

Haven't posted here in a while. Hi.

[removed]


----------



## easpa

I don't mean to brag but my profile picture got 2 likes once


----------



## Draegan

Everyone on here is so gorgeous! I feel really bad posting since I'm nothing special. Just an old lady. XD 
But here, have a really bad quality 3DS pic of me. 






Haha I'm a girl. >.>


----------



## beffa

pachireecko you are mega cute ;n;
most recent selfie ha nice lighting nOT

o


----------



## RobRob

Tina said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Hi.
> 
> [removed]



Daaaamn, son.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tina said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Hi.
> 
> [removed]



sup ;o


----------



## Minties

Pachireecko said:


> View attachment 26517
> 
> I don't mean to brag but my profile picture got 2 likes once



+1 adding another like ;o

Super cute.


----------



## SockHead

tina youre gorgeous


----------



## effluo

I take a terrible photo.. -_-




Spoiler


----------



## Miley

Kuma said:


> Family picture. <3



Holy crap your dog is damn adorable.

Reminds me of my dog ;_;


----------



## lilylily

Nkosazana said:


> Im sorry if I burn your eyes with my face ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: alien
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26409



you are GORGEOUS. D: don't ever say anything bad about your face again, please.


----------



## Jas0n

I attempted to prove to somebody that I could look angry. It failed when I ended up just looking confused instead.


----------



## lilylily

Jas0n said:


> I attempted to prove to somebody that I could look angry. It failed when I ended up just looking confused instead.



my dad had the same look on this face when i came home with my chest tattoo. this mix of anger, confusion, shock and "i'm gonna disown this *****"  ah, nostalgia~


----------



## SockHead

Jas0n said:


> I attempted to prove to somebody that I could look angry. It failed when I ended up just looking confused instead.



trying too hard


----------



## Chris

RobRob said:


> Daaaamn, son.





KarlaKGB said:


> sup ;o





SockHead said:


> tina youre gorgeous



♥
TY, SockHead <3



Jas0n said:


> I attempted to prove to somebody that I could look angry. It failed when I ended up just looking confused instead.



Heheh. Brilliant expression (although totally fails at what you were trying to convey!).


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

This is me holding my daughter when we were skating:



Spoiler: Me and Sophia







My daughter has a character in my town because she doesn't have a 2DS yet (she may get one on her birthday) and this is her as a "Zombie Princess"... her own design lol



Spoiler: The Zombie Princess


----------



## oath2order

Tina said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Hi.
> 
> [removed]





RobRob said:


> Daaaamn, son.



I'm gay and **** man ever I have to agree with RobRob here. Daaaamn.


----------



## Elijo

Tina said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Hi.
> 
> [removed]


It's always nice to see your face, Tina! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miley said:


> Holy crap your dog is damn adorable.
> 
> Reminds me of my dog ;_;



Thank you! My doggy appreciates it! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



BigZombieMonkey said:


> This is me holding my daughter when we were skating:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me and Sophia
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26568
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has a character in my town because she doesn't have a 2DS yet (she may get one on her birthday) and this is her as a "Zombie Princess"... her own design lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Zombie Princess
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26569


Oh damn your daughter is cute! Even if she is The Zombie Princess!


----------



## Lauren

Aw Tina you look so cute!


----------



## unravel

Tina said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Hi.
> 
> [removed]



You're more pretty than me 
#cute


----------



## Nkosazana

lilylily said:


> you are GORGEOUS. D: don't ever say anything bad about your face again, please.


Am sorreh!!! ;_; but I find it hard to accept compliments sometimes x_x


----------



## Anjellie

;-; -takes a deep breath....-

Okay here goes. 



Spoiler






That's the most recent picture I took of myself.. a couple of weeks ago
;-;please don't say anything mean </3 -overlyanxiousandshy-


----------



## Flop

*Says something nice*


----------



## Beary

JELLIE WHATCHU TALKING ABOUT 
YOU ARE SO PRETTYYY


----------



## Anjellie

Flopolopagous said:


> *Says something nice*






- - - Post Merge - - -



beary509 said:


> JELLIE WHATCHU TALKING ABOUT
> YOU ARE SO PRETTYYY



xD I swear I'm not an attention seeker ;-;
; - ; Thankiewoo <33333


----------



## Flop




----------



## Jarrad

Flopolopagous said:


> View attachment 26671



OMG! Flopolopagous you look so handsome here! What do you do to your skin to get that shiny gloss look?!


----------



## Flop

Jarrad said:


> OMG! Flopolopagous you look so handsome here! What do you do to your skin to get that shiny gloss look?!



I bask myself in the harsh desert sun to maintain a healthy glow.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Anjellie said:


> ;-; -takes a deep breath....-
> 
> Okay here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26666
> 
> 
> That's the most recent picture I took of myself.. a couple of weeks ago
> ;-;please don't say anything mean </3 -overlyanxiousandshy-



You're adorable. And very pretty.


----------



## lorien

Spoiler


----------



## Jayy Jayy

aa


----------



## Jake

lorien said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hi



u look kinda sexy


----------



## lorien

Jake. said:


> u look kinda sexy



;~; thank you!


----------



## emeraldfox

Hai pls excuse my ugly face, my friend is beautimous tho. (I'm the pale white one)


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

lorien said:


> ;~; thank you!



you are most welcome, friend


----------



## lorien

Jake. said:


> you are most welcome, friend



Stevie Nicks...my weakness


----------



## Jake

lorien said:


> Stevie Nicks...my weakness



Soul mate <3






[size=-2]dixie chicks version is better soznotsoz[/size]


----------



## lorien

Jake. said:


> Soul mate <3
> 
> [size=-2]dixie chicks version is better soznotsoz[/size]



You should be soz


----------



## Jake

lorien said:


> You should be soz



ok sry


----------



## Amykins

emeraldfox said:


> Hai pls excuse my ugly face, my friend is beautimous tho. (I'm the pale white one)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26713View attachment 26714



"OMG I'm so ugly don't look at me here's a photo of me in full makeup and perfectly curled hair taking an obvious selfie BUT NO YOU GUYS I'M SERIOUSLY UGLY"

 /facepalm

Stop acting all coy and own it, girl! You're gorgeous and you know it! XD

Anyway, here's mah noodle face. Parpl noodel faec! (And yes I am totally hyper at 2:00 in the morning what the heck is wrong with me)


----------



## Miley

Amykins said:


> "OMG I'm so ugly don't look at me here's a photo of me in full makeup and perfectly curled hair taking an obvious selfie BUT NO YOU GUYS I'M SERIOUSLY UGLY"
> 
> /facepalm
> 
> Stop acting all coy and own it, girl! You're gorgeous and you know it! XD
> 
> Anyway, here's mah noodle face. Parpl noodel faec! (And yes I am totally hyper at 2:00 in the morning what the heck is wrong with me)
> 
> View attachment 26723



You look like a hybrid of two friends I know it's crazy
It's 2 AM and I can't sleep sorry ;-


----------



## Amykins

Oooo, do I have an evil twin somewhere?

Actually...knowing me I'd probably be the evil one. Also I can't sleep either. Sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## Miley

Amykins said:


> Oooo, do I have an evil twin somewhere?
> 
> Actually...knowing me I'd probably be the evil one. Also I can't sleep either. Sucks, doesn't it?



Sorta
I don't know I'm not used to staying up all too late.


----------



## Lauren

lorien said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26699



Well sir, you're very pretty.


----------



## Jas0n

Lauren said:


> Well sir, you're very pretty.



Yes, yes he is.


----------



## Lauren

Jas0n said:


> Yes, yes he is.



Hands off sir. We have a similar name.


----------



## Jarrad

Amykins said:


> "OMG I'm so ugly don't look at me here's a photo of me in full makeup and perfectly curled hair taking an obvious selfie BUT NO YOU GUYS I'M SERIOUSLY UGLY"
> 
> /facepalm
> 
> Stop acting all coy and own it, girl! You're gorgeous and you know it! XD
> 
> Anyway, here's mah noodle face. Parpl noodel faec! (And yes I am totally hyper at 2:00 in the morning what the heck is wrong with me)
> 
> View attachment 26723



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOW YOU'RE BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Psydye

Many good-looking folks here!


----------



## Lauren

lol


----------



## lorien

Lauren said:


> Hands off sir. We have a similar name.



thanks guys ^-^ you're so nice
Lorien's just my town name


----------



## Lauren

lorien said:


> thanks guys ^-^ you're so nice
> Lorien's just my town name



God damn it


----------



## Princess

I agree with Lauren,  you're very pretty lorien


----------



## lorien

pallycake said:


> I agree with Lauren,  you're very pretty lorien



thank you so much ^-^ although I don't see it haha


----------



## Lauren

pallycake said:


> I agree with Lauren,  you're very pretty lorien



Ah Pally this is why we're best friends  <3


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler












me at school in da parkin lot


----------



## Minties

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at school in da parkin lot



Dat hair is glorious.

Also I <3 your plugs :3


----------



## Mino

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at school in da parkin lot



YO WTF YOUR PUPILS ARE TINY?!?!


----------



## Lauren

Mino said:


> YO WTF YOUR PUPILS ARE TINY?!?!



Because hes Crackhead not Sockhead


----------



## SockHead

Mino said:


> YO WTF YOUR PUPILS ARE TINY?!?!



I think my glasses must have distorted my eyes. Either that or I was really tired the moment i snapped dat pic (probably tired)



Minties said:


> Dat hair is glorious.
> 
> Also I <3 your plugs :3



you're too kind


----------



## xTurnip

Tina said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Hi.



I LOVE your eyes!


----------



## broadwaythecat

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at school in da parkin lot



You resemble my science teacher in a way...


----------



## SockHead

lookyhooky said:


> You resemble my science teacher in a way...



because i look so intelligent right?


----------



## Mary

Lauren said:


> Because hes Crackhead not Sockhead



Pretty much.


----------



## ribbononmywrist

This is me.




and here's another one with me smiling from Halloween last year. I don't normally smile in photos


----------



## Amykins

I LOVE your angel bites!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOW YOU'RE BEAUTIFUL




Hehe d'aww, thanks hun. That seriously just made my day.




Psydye said:


> Many good-looking folks here!



Inorite? :3 I think everyone's pretty though. Everyone has at least ONE feature that's gorgeous.


----------



## ribbononmywrist

Amykins said:


> I LOVE your angel bites!



Thank you!!


----------



## broadwaythecat

SockHead said:


> because i look so intelligent right?



Uh... Actually it's because you both have the same face shape




 But you're smart when it comes to art!


----------



## Jake

it's time to get fit



Spoiler


----------



## iLoveYou

Jake. said:


> it's time to get fit
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Damn. <3 DO WANT


----------



## Mary

Jake. said:


> it's time to get fit
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



If only my friends would believe me... All the good men are married or gay.


----------



## SockHead

lookyhooky said:


> Uh... Actually it's because you both have the same face shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're smart when it comes to art!



so im dumb


----------



## Mary

SockHead said:


> so im dumb



yes


No...


----------



## Jake

iLoveYou said:


> Damn. <3 DO WANT



sry i am gAy



Mary said:


> If only my friends would believe me... All the good men are married or gay.


----------



## emeraldfox

Amykins said:


> "OMG I'm so ugly don't look at me here's a photo of me in full makeup and perfectly curled hair taking an obvious selfie BUT NO YOU GUYS I'M SERIOUSLY UGLY"
> 
> /facepalm
> 
> Stop acting all coy and own it, girl! You're gorgeous and you know it! XD
> 
> Anyway, here's mah noodle face. Parpl noodel faec! (And yes I am totally hyper at 2:00 in the morning what the heck is wrong with me)
> 
> View attachment 26723



The first pic has no makeup...>.< its more what I look like all the time.. srreh :c and thank you


----------



## Vanilluxe

emeraldfox said:


> The first pic has no makeup...>.< its more what I look like all the time.. srreh :c and thank you



You're adorable! & you're from MA which is awesome because I miss it a lot. I don't really do pictures because I'm not a smiler, but I have some webcam photos from being on skype etc.


Spoiler



♥


----------



## emeraldfox

Vanilluxe said:


> You're adorable! & you're from MA which is awesome because I miss it a lot. I don't really do pictures because I'm not a smiler, but I have some webcam photos from being on skype etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make my bed for _no one_.


ty <3 your so pretty :]


----------



## lorien

hello tbt


Spoiler



i'm not gay or married holla


----------



## Miley

lorien said:


> View attachment 26810
> hello tbt
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not gay or married holla



You look like some kid I used to know... his name was Ricky.
In fact, a lot of people ITT look like people I know or once knew...
It's a little creepy



Spoiler



I'm not gay either





Spoiler



tfw no gf


----------



## Jake

lorien said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not gay or married holla



fml


----------



## lorien

Jake. said:


> fml



shhh it's okay


----------



## NaraFlower

SO MANY BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE!
I'LL DO IT!



Spoiler: Here I AM!


----------



## Amykins

Ahh you're so cute! You have an innocent look to you. Tres` adorable. ^^

Here's a shot of my fiancee and I. I think he's pretty cute, don't you think? <3



Spoiler


----------



## MTurtle

Amykins said:


> Ahh you're so cute! You have an innocent look to you. Tres` adorable. ^^
> 
> Here's a shot of my fiancee and I. I think he's pretty cute, don't you think? <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26878


You guys are so cute! And you're really pretty!


----------



## NaraFlower

You are very pretty! You guys make a great couple!


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at school in da parkin lot



omg

9/10 me gusta.


----------



## Fig Tree

I always look angry and tired for some reason. Still deciding to put my face on the internet for some reason.


----------



## RobRob

Derpface extraordinaire


----------



## Lauren

Me and my friend at the party I attended last night!​


----------



## Saranghae

Spoiler






loop zoop


----------



## Mary

Jake. said:


> sry i am gAy



Such wow. Much weirdness. So Jake.


----------



## easpa

*strategically positions ipod to cover spot on face*


----------



## Mary

Pachireecko said:


> View attachment 27028
> 
> *strategically positions ipod to cover spot on face*


You're beautiful...


----------



## Jake

Mary said:


> Such wow. Much weirdness. So Jake.



It's what I twerk to to keep my hot bod in shape


----------



## Mary

Jake. said:


> It's what I twerk to to keep my hot bod in shape



You're kidding, right?

There's a part of me that's worried that you may not be kidding.


----------



## Jake

Mary said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> There's a part of me that's worried that you may not be kidding.



No. I also twerk to blurred lines


----------



## Princess

Lauren said:


> Me and my friend at the party I attended last night!​



You're so cute stawp it

Jake you look so adorable 


Everyone else that has posted too looks really good too :3


----------



## Lauren

Thank you pally baby (<3
When is jake never adorable


----------



## Jayy Jayy

aa


----------



## Chris

Lauren said:


> Me and my friend at the party I attended last night!​



You've the best smile. So cute. <3




Jayy Jayy said:


> View attachment 27208
> 
> I really need a hair cut.​



Not how I imagined you! 




Need to redeem myself after the bed hair photo in IRC this morning. 

[removed]


----------



## JellyBeans

My friends irl dared me to do this.



Spoiler: Derp


----------



## azaleakid

yeaaaah



Spoiler: i look better than usual so imma just put dis right here


----------



## Suave_Spencer

JellyBeans said:


> My friends irl dared me to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Derp



Banana jelly beans are the best.


----------



## BungoTheElf

creamuu said:


> yeaaaah
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i look better than usual so imma just put dis right here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27264



omgggg you are so pretty <333


----------



## xTurnip

Spoiler: An older pic of me








When I had pink hair XD I love this picture.


----------



## emilythestrange




----------



## xTurnip

emilythestrange said:


> http://i440.photobucket.com/albums/qq130/emilythestrange91/Frilly2_zpsc38fd1fa.jpg



I love your eye makeup in this! You're so pretty. :3


----------



## harime

Spoiler: Meee











Yaay c: Old picture of me.


----------



## BungoTheElf

harime said:


> Spoiler: Meee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaay c: Old picture of me.


Cuteee omg <33 why are you guys all so pretty and cute??


----------



## EmmaFrost

Rebeth13 said:


> Spoiler: An older pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27349
> 
> 
> 
> When I had pink hair XD I love this picture.


Loving the shirt.
Needs moar Cyclops tho ;D


----------



## Jayy Jayy

Tina said:


> Not how I imagined you!



Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## Chris

Jayy Jayy said:


> Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing



It's a good thing.


----------



## Jayy Jayy

Tina said:


> It's a good thing.



Oh sweet!


----------



## Mercedes

I wanna post a pick of my self but I am way to ugly ;_;


----------



## Jayy Jayy

Luckypinch said:


> I wanna post a pick of my self but I am way to ugly ;_;



No one is ugly everyone is special in their own way.


----------



## Sumemr

posting my picture bc why not <:
selfie with my iphone & i'm not looking at the camera oops


Spoiler: sorry if the pic is huge


----------



## Mercedes

Sigh how do I up load pics


----------



## Jas0n

Luckypinch said:


> Sigh how do I up load pics



You're 12 years old, and not allowed to post a picture. Wait until you're 13!


----------



## Mercedes

Oh...I did no know that sorry!


----------



## xTurnip

Illyana said:


> Loving the shirt.
> Needs moar Cyclops tho ;D



Pssht. Needs more Wolverine.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Sumemr said:


> posting my picture bc why not <:
> selfie with my iphone & i'm not looking at the camera oops
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sorry if the pic is huge


Gorgeous!


----------



## Jas0n

A friend of mine drew a portrait of me and I figured why not share it with the world because it is absolutely amazing!



Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

its alright jason but that belongs in the museum thank you!


----------



## Jayy Jayy

RobRob said:


> Derpface extraordinaire



sexy mofo : )


----------



## RobRob

Jayy Jayy said:


> sexy mofo : )



Look who's talking <3 :3


----------



## Princess

Rob you're so cute


----------



## Lauren

Tina said:


> You've the best smile. So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to redeem myself after the bed hair photo in IRC this morning.



Aw thank you bb! Is that the cardigan you showed in irc the other day?


----------



## RobRob

Tina said:


> Need to redeem myself after the bed hair photo in IRC this morning.



Oh, wow! You look great, Tina 

Meow.


----------



## Cudon

RobRob said:


> Derpface extraordinaire



Those eyes o.o <3


----------



## Chris

Lauren said:


> Aw thank you bb! Is that the cardigan you showed in irc the other day?



Yes, it is. 



RobRob said:


> Oh, wow! You look great, Tina
> 
> Meow.



Thank you. <3


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> Yes, it is.



can you send it to me when you dont want it anymore, or write it to me in your will so i can have it when you die. you have my address so it shouldn't be a problem getting it to me.

and yes i am being very serious, hence the proper typing.


----------



## Chris

Jake. said:


> can you send it to me when you dont want it anymore, or write it to me in your will so i can have it when you die. you have my address so it shouldn't be a problem getting it to me.
> 
> and yes i am being very serious, hence the proper typing.



Of course.


----------



## Jake

thanks, i look forward to the day


----------



## Jeremy

This is what I look like at the Grand Canyon last August.


----------



## SockHead

i hope you fell


----------



## Jake

chillin' with my friends







also i look fat but we all know that's not tru b/cos....



Spoiler











#JakeIsHotIRL


----------



## Mary

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Jake

Mary said:


> <3 <3 <3



i am gay sorry


----------



## oath2order

Jeremy said:


> This is what I look like at the Grand Canyon last August.



jesus christ 9/10 call me.


----------



## Mary

Jake. said:


> i am gay sorry



Must you keep reminding me? >.< <3


 @ Jeremy OMG WE SEE THE CREATOR AT LAST. AND HE'S ACTUALLY PRETTY GORGEOUS. *faints*


----------



## Yundai

people think i'm 12 but i'm actually 17 LOL View attachment 27720


----------



## dr_shrunk

[DATA REDACTED]​


----------



## Geraldo

Awesome scenery Jeremy.


----------



## Mary

Oh yes, scenery. I was thinking about the scenery. xD


----------



## Mino

Jake. said:


> chillin' with my friends



Who died?


----------



## Jake

Mino said:


> Who died?



idk it was just a random so i decided to take a selfie


----------



## Mary

"Hey, a tombstone! Perfect background for a selfie!"


----------



## Jake

Mary said:


> "Hey, a tombstone! Perfect background for a selfie!"



thats exactly what i thought


----------



## Elijo

Jeremy said:


> This is what I look like at the Grand Canyon last August.


Jeremy, you are so gorgeous!


----------



## Gandalf

Don't forget Tolkien fanboy. That is the most important one.


----------



## Jakerz

Might as well use the picture that got me past that 100 like barrier on Insta....


----------



## Jake

Jakerz said:


> Might as well use the picture that got me past that 100 like barrier on Insta....



maybe we were meant to be together after all...


----------



## Amyy

Jakerz said:


> Might as well use the picture that got me past that 100 like barrier on Insta....
> 
> View attachment 27732



dayum


----------



## oath2order

Jakerz said:


> Might as well use the picture that got me past that 100 like barrier on Insta....
> 
> View attachment 27732



call me.


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler: hottest 1


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: I'm being forced to do this.


----------



## Princess

Spoiler: Mino is a filthy liar


----------



## Mary

Jakerz said:


> Might as well use the picture that got me past that 100 like barrier on Insta....
> 
> View attachment 27732



Wow. Give me a second?







Wow. You are a beautiful creature.


----------



## Jake

Mary said:


> Wow. You are a beautiful creature.



Wow ur such a cheater don't ever talk to me again


----------



## Phawn

i'm very androgynous please dont bully me ( 　ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Phawn said:


> i'm very androgynous please dont bully me ( 　ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> herp



UR EYEBROWS<@233


----------



## Phawn

Jake. said:


> UR EYEBROWS<@233



Thank you senpai (◕///◕✿)


----------



## Zeiro

y'all are so cute omg



Spoiler: night out w/ the besties


----------



## Jakerz

Mary said:


> Wow. Give me a second?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You are a beautiful creature.





oath2order said:


> call me.





sorrynotsorry said:


> dayum





Jake. said:


> maybe we were meant to be together after all...



Thank ya everyone but I already have a wife, well I mean it is not official but ya know I think she'll say yes





Ain't she fine like a snazzy pick up line


----------



## Cudon

Phawn said:


> i'm very androgynous please dont bully me ( 　ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You're bloody adorable o3o


----------



## EmmaFrost

EDIT: I took it down, too awkward lol


----------



## Hound00med

Open if you dare..



Spoiler


----------



## Mary

Hound00med said:


> Open if you dare..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That smile... You know something we don't?


----------



## effluo

You shouldn't have taken your photo down Illyana! I saw it and you looked beautiful.. 

You're very cute Hound00med. ^^


----------



## Mary

Jake. said:


> Wow ur such a cheater don't ever talk to me again



I'm not a cheater <3
I'm just friendly  

Anyway, did you forget? You're gay.


----------



## Hound00med

Mary said:


> That smile... You know something we don't?



Damn right, but I'll never tell..


----------



## typhoonmoore

Mary, did you ever put one up or do you just comment on others pictures? x3


----------



## Mary

typhoonmoore said:


> Mary, did you ever put one up or do you just comment on others pictures? x3



I just stalk others 

Too insecure to post a selfie *eeek*

I'll send you one tho


----------



## BungoTheElf

Mary said:


> I just stalk others
> 
> Too insecure to post a selfie *eeek*
> 
> I'll send you one tho



Pls mary i want one tooo!!!11 ; )))


----------



## typhoonmoore

Mary said:


> I just stalk others
> 
> Too insecure to post a selfie *eeek*
> 
> I'll send you one tho


Okay x3


----------



## Nkosazana

Mary said:


> I just stalk others
> 
> Too insecure to post a selfie *eeek*
> 
> I'll send you one tho



I bet your really purdy but your just shy :3


----------



## Hound00med

effluo said:


> You shouldn't have taken your photo down Illyana! I saw it and you looked beautiful..
> 
> You're very cute Hound00med. ^^



Thank youuu


----------



## rubyy

Hound00med said:


> Open if you dare..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




YOURE SO CUTE 1!1


----------



## Aizu

Yup...it's me (^_−)−☆


----------



## KermitTea

You guys are all so cute / pretty xD


----------



## Mary

Your eyes are lovely! <3


----------



## BungoTheElf

omg lita so cute <33


----------



## Aizu

Aww, Thank you ♪（ｖ＾＿＾）ｖ


----------



## oath2order

Hound00med said:


> Open if you dare..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



CALL ME


----------



## Hound00med

oath2order said:


> CALL ME



Sure thing babe


----------



## DaCoSim

OK, I'll show me : ) One is of me on Halloween. I went as Amy Lee from Evanescence and the other is just me : )


----------



## Yookey




----------



## Jules

Jakerz said:


> Might as well use the picture that got me past that 100 like barrier on Insta....
> 
> View attachment 27732


heLLO fellow beanie wearer, dayum.


----------



## Mary

Jules said:


> heLLO fellow beanie wearer, dayum.
> 
> View attachment 27959 View attachment 27960



Your glasses are adorable! <3


----------



## Jules

Mary said:


> Your glasses are adorable! <3


Thank you very much! ♥♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Phawn said:


> i'm very androgynous please dont bully me ( 　ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


can we be eyebrow buddies pls


----------



## SockHead

Reizo said:


> y'all are so cute omg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: night out w/ the besties



so handsome!


----------



## Mary

Wth is with you people and eyebrows?


----------



## Jules

Mary said:


> Wth is with you people and eyebrows?


didn't you know? eyebrows make the man, proven scientific fact.


----------



## Jas0n

We really do have an attractive bunch on this forum. Ignoring SockHead.


----------



## SockHead

Jas0n said:


> We really do have an attractive bunch on this forum. Ignoring SockHead.



ass hole i know you want this


----------



## Minties

Lita_Chan said:


> -snip-
> 
> Yup...it's me (^_−)−☆



Omg. Cutest sweet lolita evar.


----------



## inksie

helloooo~


----------



## Jake

Mary said:


> I'm not a cheater <3
> I'm just friendly
> 
> Anyway, did you forget? You're gay.



Yes I forgot thank you for reminding me


----------



## Zeiro

SockHead said:


> so handsome!


thank you



inksie said:


> View attachment 28034
> 
> helloooo~


YOU'RE SO PRETTY


----------



## Mary

Jake. said:


> Yes I forgot thank you for reminding me



You're so welcome
(The board is gone! What do I do with my life?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> ass hole i know you want this



That's one word, love.


----------



## DeaththeKid

There...I know Im not hot and I'm to scared to show myself T_T I will get teased


----------



## SockHead

Mary said:


> You're so welcome
> (The board is gone! What do I do with my life?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That's one word, love.



******* is censored


----------



## Phawn

Dinomates said:


> You're bloody adorable o3o



Thank you n_n


----------



## Freya_Druid

I'm too embarrassed to post a pic, but this is what i basically look like, white, girl, dreadlocks, glasses. I think that about covers it.


----------



## Trundle

This is me (left) and my brother You (right)


----------



## Chris

*Trundle* + *You* = you're both so adorable. <3


----------



## Amyy

Hound00med said:


> Open if you dare..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



FINALLY


----------



## Ashtot

Thanks Tina...


----------



## oath2order

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: the ray ban brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me (left) and my brother You (right)



I want to say something but it'd be really inappropriate.


----------



## Yundai

Spoiler: Ugly






Just noticed my picture didnt work


----------



## Gandalf

oath2order said:


> I want to say something but it'd be really inappropriate.



When has that ever held you back?


----------



## oath2order

Gandalf said:


> When has that ever held you back?



because it's bad and I have some standards


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> standards


----------



## RobRob

*Heavy breathing*


----------



## Jayy Jayy

aa


----------



## Jules

Yundai said:


> Spoiler: Ugly
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28094
> 
> 
> Just noticed my picture didnt work


aww you're a cutie!


----------



## Mary

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: the ray ban brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me (left) and my brother You (right)



Cute <3
You seem less intimidating now.


@ Oathy-kins: Standards? You have standards? Since when?


----------



## Yundai

Jules said:


> aww you're a cutie!



aww ty <3


----------



## orangepeanut

Chilling with some pals in the French Quarter of New Orleans (I'm the one in the middle)



Spoiler: nawlins


----------



## Minties

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: the ray ban brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me (left) and my brother You (right)



Literally you guys are freaking adorable. Like little twins.

Also I wear ray bans too, am I cool too?



orangepeanut said:


> Chilling with some pals in the French Quarter of New Orleans (I'm the one in the middle)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nawlins
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28255



You are gorgeous. <3

Biggest crush ever now.


----------



## Jake

orangepeanut said:


> Chilling with some pals in the French Quarter of New Orleans (I'm the one in the middle)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nawlins
> 
> 
> 
> hi



wtf get with the times you chill with pals at their tombstones in cemeteries


----------



## Jayy Jayy

aa


----------



## Cudon

Jayy Jayy said:


> Got a haircut look half decent for once and i think i don't need to post any pictures anymore because im the same person


I recognize that shirt. Seen it somewhere before :u


----------



## Jayy Jayy

Dinomates said:


> I recognize that shirt. Seen it somewhere before :u



They is a few places you can get it i got mine from amazon a while back but they seem to be sold out now


----------



## Minties

Jayy Jayy said:


> Got a haircut look half decent for once and i think i don't need to post any pictures anymore because im the same person




Jayy Jayy you sexy mofo.

Dat adventure time poster tho.


----------



## Jas0n

Jayy Jayy said:


> Got a haircut look half decent for once and i think i don't need to post any pictures anymore because im the same person



Is your arm always behind your head?


----------



## Siren137

Me doing crazy eyes and rocking my AC Tshirt!




Spoiler


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Jake. said:


> wtf get with the times you chill with pals at their tombstones in cemeteries



For the record everyone, don't do that. It makes you look like a disrespectful ****.


----------



## Ashtot

Suave_Spencer said:


> For the record everyone, don't do that. It makes you look like a disrespectful ****.


Don't mess with jake bro he'l rek u good.


----------



## Gandalf

Jayy Jayy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28257
> 
> Got a haircut look half decent for once and i think i don't need to post any pictures anymore because im the same person



Listened to this picture being taken live. Can promise you all that this face and his droppin' a deuce face are two totally different entities.


----------



## Princess

orangepeanut said:


> Chilling with some pals in the French Quarter of New Orleans (I'm the one in the middle)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nawlins
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28255


You're so cute I can't deal with it.


----------



## Pathetic

*dont come here*

hi um im probably gonna delete th is later uuhhh i juS T did my hair my hands are so small i kinda edited the picture
my hands are so small ughh focus on the lamp in the bg



Spoiler: dontclickpsl??













hey you guys are qt ugh woW


----------



## BungoTheElf

Makkine said:


> hi um im probably gonna delete th is later uuhhh i juS T did my hair my hands are so small i kinda edited the picture
> my hands are so small ughh focus on the lamp in the bg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dontclickpsl??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey you guys are qt ugh woW


omg I love your hair but makki pls your face must see


----------



## matt

My picture is in the avatar


----------



## Jayy Jayy

aa


----------



## Chris

*Makkine* I love your hair.  


*Jayy Jayy* is hot. But he already knows that.


----------



## Lotte

Hi everyone! ^.^


----------



## Lithia

Uwahh!! Lotte, your so pretty!!! Flawless owo


----------



## Lauren

RobRob said:


>





Jayy Jayy said:


> View attachment 28198



Hey boys  

Lotte you cute little bugger!


----------



## Yundai

Lotte said:


> Hi everyone! ^.^



so pretty <3


----------



## Lotte

Lithia said:


> Uwahh!! Lotte, your so pretty!!! Flawless owo



>///<!! Thank you so much wahh ; u;



Lauren said:


> Lotte you cute little bugger!



Awe thank you! c:
and wowie *o* Your hair and eyes are gorgeous <3



Yundai said:


> so pretty <3



Thank you dear!! <3


----------



## orangepeanut

pallycake said:


> You're so cute I can't deal with it.





Minties said:


> You are gorgeous. <3
> 
> Biggest crush ever now.



Aw **** thanks guys! Wahaha



Jake. said:


> wtf get with the times you chill with pals at their tombstones in cemeteries



But I never mix friend time with family time 



Lotte said:


> Hi everyone! ^.^



Girl you look like a movie star. Beautiful complexion omg


----------



## Princess

Lauren you're a princess


----------



## Jayy Jayy

Lauren said:


> Hey boys



Mother of god those Eyes Lauren i could get lost in them.



Tina said:


> *Jayy Jayy* is hot. But he already knows that.



You tell a big lie i do not know anything of the sort.


----------



## Lauren

Jayy Jayy said:


> Mother of god those Eyes Lauren i could get lost in them



O, thank you



pallycake said:


> Lauren you're a princess



You're the prettiest princess of them all!


----------



## RobRob

Lauren said:


>



Hello, lady. You look Swedish, too.


----------



## Lauren

RobRob said:


> Hello, lady. You look Swedish, too.



Why thank you, better than British!


----------



## RobRob

Lauren said:


> Why thank you, better than British!



Not as edgy, though!


----------



## Princess Weeb

I look about 7 whoops hello new hair

am i kawaii yet???


----------



## Nightray

Melleia said:


> I look about 7 whoops hello new hair
> 
> am i kawaii yet???



You are kawaii! pretty rad hair :') Id love to go to that color if I felt like channeling my inner Lightning from FF13. :3
Your hair reminds me of Princess Bubblegum lol


----------



## Princess Weeb

Nightray said:


> You are kawaii! pretty rad hair :') Id love to go to that color if I felt like channeling my inner Lightning from FF13. :3
> Your hair reminds me of Princess Bubblegum lol



aw tyty <3
I actually have a Lightning cosplay wig it's pretty perf

And Adventure Time is liiffee <3


----------



## Nightray

Melleia said:


> aw tyty <3
> I actually have a Lightning cosplay wig it's pretty perf
> 
> And Adventure Time is liiffee <3



you're welcome ! omg you should post a pic of your Lightning wig :3 
And yes it isss!! <3


----------



## pears

hi there

whY IS THIS SELFIE THE ACTUAL SIZE OF TEXAS i'm sorry


----------



## Syd

amazing aerial shot selfie


----------



## Princess Weeb

Nightray said:


> you're welcome ! omg you should post a pic of your Lightning wig :3
> And yes it isss!! <3



I think I have a few old af photos gimme a sec~

- - - Post Merge - - -



pears said:


> hi there
> 
> whY IS THIS SELFIE THE ACTUAL SIZE OF TEXAS i'm sorry



ur qt hello <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

At the request of @Nightray (P.s this will probably be a huge file/not in full cosplay/really old picture anyway lol)



Spoiler:  #poutit #lightningwig


----------



## Nightray

Melleia said:


> At the request of @Nightray (P.s this will probably be a huge file/not in full cosplay/really old picture anyway lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  #poutit #lightningwig
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28767



Oh my globbbbb! Love the wig, such nice quality and color! Love the make up and face expression tooo :') !! soo pretty ^w^


----------



## Andelsky

Figure since some people seem to know me now.. >//< This is mee.



Spoiler


----------



## KermitTea

Andel said:


> Figure since some people seem to know me now.. >//< This is mee.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28887



Prettyyyyy


----------



## Jarrad

pears said:


> hi there
> 
> whY IS THIS SELFIE THE ACTUAL SIZE OF TEXAS i'm sorry



your eyes are amazing


----------



## Elijo

fghfh


----------



## Flop

Eh, we already knew what you look like ^~^ Signature?  XD

Hey guys, this is the real me.


----------



## Elijo

Flopolopagous said:


> Eh, we already knew what you look like ^~^ Signature?  XD
> 
> Hey guys, this is the real me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 28939


I know but the sig is so outdated so it doesn't count. You're so cute by the way!


----------



## oath2order

These for Kayla


*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Beary

I'm so beautiful


----------



## iLoveYou

oath2order said:


> These for Kayla
> 
> 
> http://s250.photobucket.com/user/blaze_fire12/media/VID_20140221_233230_zpsfc66a79e.mp4.html
> 
> http://s250.photobucket.com/user/blaze_fire12/media/VID_20140221_161347_zps773a4f74.mp4.html




You da best. <3 {: God, I love Target.


----------



## Neriifur

Made a pikachu out of clay.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Neriifur said:


> Made a pikachu out of clay.



White cat/rabbit thing hehuehue


----------



## Neriifur

KarlaKGB said:


> White cat/rabbit thing hehuehue



>(


----------



## beathag

I'm new here but this is me.


----------



## fl0ra

a more recent pic of me from a couple of weeks ago.
(kind of big, so spoiler)



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler



http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/bild013_zpsc0711938.jpg



yeah i look a bit high but i was just out exercising man xD


----------



## Toeto

My face


----------



## Heisenberg

Spoiler










Cuz you know..bathroom selfies. Also I know, I know. I look much younger and female in this picture. BUT I AM STILL THE ONE WHO KNOCKS. ​


----------



## Lauren

well this was taken like last week but hey, it's my birthday


----------



## Yui Z

Everyone's so pretty.


----------



## Kanapachi

Here for the eyebrows. (~?_?)~


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Spoiler: geeky photo









Spoiler: me with kitty



View attachment 29644


----------



## Roel

just being me


----------



## Princess

fl0ra said:


> a more recent pic of me from a couple of weeks ago.
> (kind of big, so spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29330


You are so prettyyyyy


----------



## Pipsqueak

Roel said:


> http://distilleryimage7.ak.instagram.com/c1ce107e959311e3b4f51212a90bc89b_8.jpg
> 
> just being me[/QUOTE]
> 
> This is gr8


----------



## Minties

Boop


----------



## Blocks50

Roel said:


> just being me



Dude I have pretty much the same selfie somewhere! It's from when I came across a crocs store in Singapore. They're so lame.


----------



## orangepeanut

Minties said:


> No more lavender hair, no make up and many sads. I'm still a mermaid princess inside though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: windy day hair mang



Looking beautiful my friend


----------



## sarahbear

yolo swag~


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*

for kayla


----------



## Triplicatezero

I dont know, why not


----------



## iLoveYou

oath2order said:


> for kayla



<3 u da bestest. Yay for Easter stuffs at Target. :d


----------



## Amyy

sarahbear said:


> yolo swag~




holy crap youre so pretty 

and youre lashes <3


----------



## JellyDitto

Why is everyone so handsome and beautiful but yet I'm an ugly little troll? ;w;


----------



## Wish

the pic flipped on my ipad smh


----------



## LaceGloves

Oh god....


----------



## Muu

hiding behind like 10 filters u cant even see how disgusting my face looks hollaaaaa


----------



## KarlaKGB

Muu said:


> hiding behind like 10 filters u cant even see how disgusting my face looks hollaaaaa



Relax, you're doing fine!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Muu said:


> hiding behind like 10 filters u cant even see how disgusting my face looks hollaaaaa



Aww you're so cuteee : D


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

This is on a good day...


Spoiler






Why am I doing this


----------



## mayordan

egg
​


----------



## Lauren

Having a good old stalk, I've posted too many pictures here, time to look at the faces I share the forums with everyday.
Mika you're cute! I love the piercings.


----------



## Flop

Posted this already, but it's the only picture I don't look like a complete idiot in. c:

Probably because I didn't have to look at the camera. XDDDD


----------



## Lauren

SockHead said:


> Please stay on topic or this will be moved to the basement!



I just cried laughing at this 



oath2order said:


> DO YOU EVEN DRINK.



Oath, please love me, I have a serious dr pepper addiction.


----------



## Olive

Hmm ,not sure why I am crooked.. Anyway, this is me. hello!


----------



## oath2order

Lauren said:


> I just cried laughing at this
> 
> 
> 
> Oath, please love me, I have a serious dr pepper addiction.



GREATEST SODA EVER


----------



## Cariad

I looks different from you.


----------



## lucyhartfilia




----------



## RobRob

Olive said:


> View attachment 30588 Hmm ,not sure why I am crooked.. Anyway, this is me. hello!



Daaamn, girl. Those are some top notch glasses, yo.

I have an identical-looking pair. We should be besties.

Lol, just kidding. We already are. I haet u <3


----------



## Olive

RobRob said:


> Daaamn, girl. Those are some top notch glasses, yo.
> 
> I have an identical-looking pair. We should be besties.
> 
> Lol, just kidding. We already are. I haet u <3




:l pizza tho. and thanks!! EVEN THOUGH YOU LIKE TO PHOTOSHOP MY OTHER PICS


----------



## Elijo

Minties said:


> No more lavender hair, no make up and many sads. I'm still a mermaid princess inside though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: windy day hair mang



MINTIES! YOU'RE SO PRETTY OH MY GOSH! <3


----------



## Lauren

o7
​


----------



## RobRob

o7​


----------



## KarlaKGB

Olive said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30588 Hmm ,not sure why I am crooked.. Anyway, this is me. hello!


You are actually 94% how I pictured you to look


----------



## Olive

KarlaKGB said:


> You are actually 94% how I pictured you to look


Haha thanks, I think?


----------



## Flop

Um.


----------



## yosugay




----------



## Byngo

yosugay said:


>



LOL


----------



## Cariad

Everyone is BEE U TIFUL!

I don't wanna post pic, but I'm a ginger ninja.


----------



## Celestefey

yosugay said:


>



SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL. LOL. :x

Anyways... My cosplay for Kirino Kousaka from Oreimo is nearly complete (I mean I still need to sort out a better necktie and get a purple scrunchie and stuff, but... x3) and I tried it all on the other day. I suppose it's not really a picture of me anyway but I figure maybe some anime fans here might want to see it! c:



Spoiler














(this was taken as soon as the wig arrived, and I never realized the clips were on the wrong side... it's not styled here but it looks a lot better now, and I tried on some make-up for it too, but haven't got photos for that)



When I finally put the whole outfit on and it's actually complete AND I get good photos, then maybe I'll post some more. c:


----------



## Olive

Himari said:


> SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL. LOL. :x
> 
> Anyways... My cosplay for Kirino Kousaka from Oreimo is nearly complete (I mean I still need to sort out a better necktie and get a purple scrunchie and stuff, but... x3) and I tried it all on the other day. I suppose it's not really a picture of me anyway but I figure maybe some anime fans here might want to see it! c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this was taken as soon as the wig arrived, and I never realized the clips were on the wrong side... it's not styled here but it looks a lot better now, and I tried on some make-up for it too, but haven't got photos for that)
> 
> 
> 
> When I finally put the whole outfit on and it's actually complete AND I get good photos, then maybe I'll post some more. c:



"Relax, you're doing fine." You are adorable!!!


----------



## Chiarasu

I look like...what I have on my dp. <.< No seriously, I cosplayed as her. Maybe when I feel up to it, I may post here.


----------



## Elijo

fgdfgrfg


----------



## Mino

Kuma said:


>



Did your mom just tell you you can't go to the mall?


----------



## Yui Z

yosugay said:


>



You're fabulous.


----------



## Byngo

Kuma said:


>



Once again, I love your hair. ;-;

I want to try that with mine


----------



## dr_shrunk




----------



## Jakerz

Werking it all day everyday... Thought that since my last photo was a side shot I should show one straight up, if ya get my vibe..


----------



## radical6

Himari said:


> SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL. LOL. :x
> 
> Anyways... My cosplay for Kirino Kousaka from Oreimo is nearly complete (I mean I still need to sort out a better necktie and get a purple scrunchie and stuff, but... x3) and I tried it all on the other day. I suppose it's not really a picture of me anyway but I figure maybe some anime fans here might want to see it! c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this was taken as soon as the wig arrived, and I never realized the clips were on the wrong side... it's not styled here but it looks a lot better now, and I tried on some make-up for it too, but haven't got photos for that)
> 
> 
> 
> When I finally put the whole outfit on and it's actually complete AND I get good photos, then maybe I'll post some more. c:


you look adorable!!
i mean i dont really have problems with showing ppl my face i just cant take pictures ):


----------



## KermitTea

why is everyone so cute/amazing/awesome ;-;


----------



## Reaper_Flower

ya'll must of fell down the right tree lol I might get the courage to do this but I am like bigfoot when it comes to cameras XD get told I am okay looking/pretty but I think they liiieee.


----------



## staticistic1114

if anyone wants to see my photo pm me gosh I'm too shy to post hurr >///>
but I didn't know there were so many sexy peepz out here!


----------



## CM Mark

A recent shot of me


----------



## Jake

Jakerz said:


> Werking it all day everyday... Thought that since my last photo was a side shot I should show one straight up, if ya get my vibe..



can i twerk on u

(asking for a friend)


----------



## fleaofdeath

Oh why not. Disney trip from about a year ago (sorry, Flop X3) c: Those mouse ears were the best purchase I made that entire trip.



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## staticistic1114

Jakerz said:


> View attachment 31448
> 
> Werking it all day everyday... Thought that since my last photo was a side shot I should show one straight up, if ya get my vibe..



I woke up this morning, washed my face, then looked at the mirror and I saw that photo..
what were you doing in my head first thing in the morning?? xDDD


----------



## Mewmewmewm

（≧∇≦）get ready to be A̶m̶a̶z̶e̶d̶ dissapointed （ ｉ _ ｉ ）
Sooo~~~ this is meee(・Д・)ノ
Make sure to say hai to me if you ever see me out on the streets （≧∇≦）
*side note: yes I have poodle hair. I do not need to be reminded of this fact ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Gracelia

^ Mewmew, I think you're cute!

Guilty of the semi-duck face (?? ;~
View attachment 31936


----------



## Amy Rose

So many cuties! Here's a fairly new picture of me, and spoilers, I'm actually a dude (although I'd like to be a grill, that whole story blah blah blah)



My hair is way "longer" now (although it doesn't grow out, so it's kinda a frizzy, curly, jew-fro-ey mess - blah I wish it would grow out)

Alsoo, Mewmew and gracey you're both super kawaii uguu.


----------



## RobRob

Okay so this is me


----------



## Mewmewmewm

Wow, your really hot...
...
...

....
U・x・U Pfft. Puns.


----------



## Mino

RobRob said:


> Okay so this is me



I didn't know you were a grill IRL. :-}


----------



## CM Mark

Mino said:


> I didn't know you were a grill IRL. :-}



Online, no one knows you are a grill


----------



## Onigiriis

Ok, now that we're getting frank with each other... here's a sexy pic of me


----------



## Nkosazana

Such pretty people :O


----------



## gingerbread

mhmm



Spoiler: yes perfect selfie hi


----------



## KermitTea

Edit : bye bye


----------



## Princess

graceyface said:


> ^ Mewmew, I think you're cute!
> 
> Guilty of the semi-duck face (?? ;~
> View attachment 31936


You're so pretty!


----------



## analytic

Spoiler








[faint mariachi band playing in the distance]


----------



## nabooru

ME



i really like penguins, hence the hat 

also sorry about the size...


----------



## Olive

Karen said:


> Okay let's do this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the only pics I have of myself are with my dogs
> View attachment 32068



Omg adorable!! You and your dogs look so happy!!


----------



## Jarrad

Jake. said:


> can i twerk on u
> 
> (asking for a friend)



y r u so weird pls


----------



## Amy Rose

analytic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32098
> 
> 
> 
> [faint mariachi band playing in the distance]








(had to, sorry )


----------



## analytic

Amy Rose said:


> (had to, sorry )



pfft oh my god


----------



## sarahbear

trying to be artsy or something



Spoiler


----------



## fl0ra

Karen said:


> Okay let's do this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the only pics I have of myself are with my dogs
> View attachment 32068



your dogs are adorable!! D:


----------



## L. Lawliet

SockHead said:


> Here's me!



Are you Andrew Garfield?


----------



## Princess

sarahbear said:


> trying to be artsy or something
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



so pretty Sari


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler



x



Hi :0


----------



## orangepeanut

sillysloth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32365
> 
> 
> 
> Hi :0



Girl you lookin' fine
Please give me a sign
If you'd like to dine
With me sometime we're in the same neighbourhood, especially if you like spicy food


----------



## ShinyYoshi

My first post since like.... October.
Hey guys ;D


Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

heeeey, long time no see



orangepeanut said:


> Girl you lookin' fine
> Please give me a sign
> If you'd like to dine
> With me sometime we're in the same neighbourhood, especially if you like spicy food



i dont mean to be rude
but im not in the mood
to eat spicy food


----------



## Zeiro

sillysloth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32365
> 
> 
> 
> Hi :0


You. Are. Gorgeous.


----------



## dizzy bone

orangepeanut said:


> Girl you lookin' fine
> Please give me a sign
> If you'd like to dine
> With me sometime we're in the same neighbourhood, especially if you like spicy food



spicy food or nothing at all!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reizo said:


> You. Are. Gorgeous.



Thank you! :$


----------



## Jake

Thunder said:


> heeeey, long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> i dont mean to be rude
> but im not in the mood
> to eat spicy food


thats racist



Reizo said:


> You. Are. Gorgeous.


so r u


----------



## xTurnip

sillysloth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32365
> 
> 
> 
> Hi :0



You're really pretty.


----------



## Javocado

A wild Javocado sandwich appeared.



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> A wild Javocado sandwich appeared.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32514



good pic for a good name! (;


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> good pic for a good name! (;



Why thank you pal.


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Why thank you pal.



any time bby xx


----------



## BluebellLight

Me with a photoshopped flower crown on lol.  I have to curl my extremely thick hair everyday, and it's a pain to brush out, but I love it!  Also, my profile pic is me, but it has a filter on and it's not my full face lol. 



Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

sillysloth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32365
> 
> 
> 
> Hi :0



wow you're my fav omg


----------



## Aesthetic

everyone's a qt wowowow


----------



## Mao

Thunder said:


> heeeey, long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> i dont mean to be rude
> but im not in the mood
> to eat spicy food



AHAHA I JUST DIED.

i'm not even going to try.

OOPS BACK ON TOPIC. My sig @ everyone <333


----------



## matt

This image is unavailable in your country


----------



## Valese

Hi guys 



Spoiler


----------



## Princess Weeb

Valese said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32814



idk you but you're pretty okok <3 

wow I have friends hello (yes I am the extremely white one fml


----------



## Alienfish

lol aw u r cute <3


----------



## KarlaKGB

Valese said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32814



You actually resemble your avatar so much


----------



## Princess Weeb

Umeko said:


> lol aw u r cute <3



ty bbe

i hope you were talking about me whoops


----------



## Yui Z

Melleia said:


> ty bbe
> 
> i hope you were talking about me whoops



You're really pretty anyway ^-^


----------



## Alienfish

yea <3


----------



## Javocado

Valese said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32814



*slides in PM's* lololol jk


----------



## Zakarri

Giant dweeb up ahead



Spoiler


----------



## greendaybjmt

Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> *slides in PM's* lololol jk



Slide me pm's pls


----------



## gorebat

Spoiler: dumb femme boy







but at least i'm a pretty boy *:


----------



## Valese

Melleia said:


> idk you but you're pretty okok <3



Aww thank you! You are really pretty yourself hehe 



KarlaKGB said:


> You actually resemble your avatar so much



I LOVE LOLLY SO MUCH 



Javocado said:


> *slides in PM's* lololol jk



Haha!


----------



## LadyVivia

gorebat said:


> Spoiler: dumb femme boy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33189
> 
> 
> 
> but at least i'm a pretty boy *:



Oh my god. Oh my god. Oh my god. I'm jealous of a boy's appearance. I never thought I'd see the frickin' day.


----------



## Javocado

all the people on this thread be like


----------



## LadyVivia

Javocado said:


> all the people on this thread be like
> View attachment 33190



Oh. 
Ok.


----------



## Javocado

LadyVivia said:


> Oh.
> Ok.



That's beautiful squidward. He's beautiful.


----------



## LadyVivia

Javocado said:


> That's beautiful squidward. He's beautiful.




Gave him a makeover.
Now he looks KAWAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Javocado

LadyVivia said:


> View attachment 33192
> Gave him a makeover.
> Now he looks KAWAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



Those big black eyes are looking into my soul.


----------



## gorebat

LadyVivia said:


> Oh my god. Oh my god. Oh my god. I'm jealous of a boy's appearance. I never thought I'd see the frickin' day.



aw no i bet you're super precious!!


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







Your face when you realize I'm only 22 but I look *way* older with the beard. Haha


----------



## Mino

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33195
> 
> 
> 
> Your face when you realize I'm only 22 but I look *way* older with the beard. Haha



I HATE YOUR GUTS.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gorebat said:


> Spoiler: dumb femme boy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33189
> 
> 
> 
> but at least i'm a pretty boy *:



Can I suck your ****?


----------



## MrPicklez

Mino said:


> I HATE YOUR GUTS.



Why you gotta be like that, brosef?

_Done hurt my feelings and whatnot..._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mino said:


> Can I suck your ****?



Also, why did I just laugh so dang hard at that?


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33195
> 
> 
> 
> Your face when you realize I'm only 22 but I look *way* older with the beard. Haha






Spoiler


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33205



Daniel Bryan is my brother from another mother. I swear on everything that is holy. Haha.


----------



## Jake

gorebat said:


> Spoiler: dumb femme boy
> 
> 
> 
> praise jesus
> 
> 
> 
> but at least i'm a pretty boy *:


im prettier than u
im a former model



Mino said:


> Can I suck your ****?


BOYFRIEND PLZ


----------



## gorebat

Mino said:


> Can I suck your ****?



yea

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw i laughed so hard, thank you


----------



## Mino

MrKisstoefur said:


> Why you gotta be like that, brosef?
> 
> _Done hurt my feelings and whatnot..._



I have beard envy.


----------



## MrPicklez

Mino said:


> I have beard envy.



We can share it?


----------



## Lauren

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33195
> 
> 
> 
> Your face when you realize I'm only 22 but I look *way* older with the beard. Haha



So this is a super cool beard! bravo! Plus that's a cute top 

I wish I had one though, I'll stick to being ghostly white >.<



​


----------



## gorebat

Lauren said:


> So this is a super cool beard! bravo! Plus that's a cute top
> 
> I wish I had one though, I'll stick to being ghostly white >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ​



omg aw cutie!! i love your hair color btw !


----------



## MrPicklez

Lauren said:


> So this is a super cool beard! bravo! Plus that's a cute top
> 
> I wish I had one though, I'll stick to being ghostly white >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I like your lips.


----------



## Gandalf

Congrats on graduating from the bum fluff level of facial hair


----------



## SecondSider

Spoiler








Sorry if the quality of the image looks quite crappy.


----------



## MrPicklez

Gandalf said:


> Congrats on graduating from the bum fluff level of facial hair



Can't tell if this is sarcasm or genuine...


----------



## Chris

Gorgeous, *Lauren*. <3 


First time in a while I've felt like I don't look _too_ dead to share a pic.


----------



## Lauren

gorebat said:


> omg aw cutie!! i love your hair color btw !



I'm due for another dye! It's fading 



MrKisstoefur said:


> I like your lips.



Oh thanks



Tina said:


> Gorgeous, *Lauren*. <3



Thank you Tina! You look adorable as usual! <3


----------



## RobRob

Tina said:


> Gorgeous, *Lauren*. <3
> 
> 
> First time in a while I've felt like I don't look _too_ dead to share a pic.



Wow, you look stunning.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







_I swear on my life that I'm only 22..._


----------



## Lauren

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33665
> 
> 
> 
> _I swear on my life that I'm only 22..._



Got some food stuck in your beard, grandpa <3


----------



## MrPicklez

Lauren said:


> Got some food stuck in your beard, grandpa <3



It's actually our dirty ass mirror. Haha


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler



bob is love


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33667



Oh dang. Wanna bang?


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Oh dang. Wanna bang?




only if i can pull your beard


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> only if i can pull your beard



YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ashtot

Trundle:


----------



## CM Mark

Lauren said:


> Got some food stuck in your beard, grandpa <3



If he's "grandpa" at 22, what am I at 34?


----------



## Jawile

If I could use a song to describe my looks, it would be Spooky Scary Skeletons.


----------



## JellyDitto

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33665
> 
> 
> 
> _I swear on my life that I'm only 22..._


You look like the guy from Capital Cities..


----------



## MrPicklez

Domowithamustache said:


> You look like the guy from Capital Cities..



Who dat?


----------



## yosugay

me at a party, haha im really shy and worried about my looks but its okay i think im pretty hot xDDDD


Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

yosugay said:


> me at a party, haha im really shy and worried about my looks but its okay i think im pretty hot xDDDD
> 
> 
> Spoiler



hey how u doin lil mama lemme whisper in yo ear


----------



## dizzy bone

all about that red


----------



## Farobi

^ you lookin' fine. what's your race? ;o


----------



## dizzy bone

Farobi said:


> ^ you lookin' fine. what race do you belong in?



I'm Korean Cambodian )


----------



## MrPicklez

sillysloth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33783
> 
> 
> 
> all about that red



Holy moly <3 o.o


----------



## Javocado

sillysloth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33783
> 
> 
> 
> all about that red



literally me 


Spoiler


----------



## Phawn

I got a hair cut 


Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm so Jels' of that cut, Lemme copy you (?□?）

Even though my hair isn't naturally straight, lel.


----------



## Phawn

Hyogo said:


> I'm so Jels' of that cut, Lemme copy you (?□?）
> 
> Even though my hair isn't naturally straight, lel.



I have to straighten my hair ; w;


----------



## Meloetta

me on christmas yo



Spoiler


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

Sup brah.


Spoiler


----------



## Lurrdoc

New hoodie was the perfect chance to take a picture of myself. 



Spoiler


----------



## yosugay

Lurrdoc said:


> New hoodie was the perfect chance to take a picture of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33913



hot


----------



## Javocado

HarmoniousMelody said:


> Sup brah.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33912



lovin the hair


----------



## Saranghae

hey hi hello 


Spoiler


----------



## Gumihou

fffff


Spoiler


----------



## gorebat

everyone on this thread is too cute


----------



## MrPicklez

Saranghae said:


> hey hi hello
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33943


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd like to remind everyone to *NOT BE CREEPY*

I understand people are very eager to give and receive compliments but there is a limit to where that should go.


----------



## Gizmodo

One day i will post on here.. one day xD


----------



## Flop

What is TBT without creepy.


----------



## Olive

Spoiler






 oh yes hello.


----------



## Lauren

Olive said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34015
> 
> 
> oh yes hello.



You're qt, can i take u home


----------



## Princess

Lauren said:


> You're qt, can i take u home



ya after i take her home first


----------



## MrPicklez

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd like to remind everyone to *NOT BE CREEPY*
> 
> I understand people are very eager to give and receive compliments but there is a limit to where that should go.



I was only kidding though :c


----------



## Princess

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33665
> 
> 
> 
> _I swear on my life that I'm only 22..._



Oh my
That beard
It's



Beautiful <3


----------



## MrPicklez

pallycake said:


> Oh my
> That beard
> It's
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful <3



D'awh. Thank you <3


----------



## Farobi

Gizmodo said:


> One day i will post on here.. one day xD



can that be tomorrow? lol sorry just curious c:


----------



## dreamysnowx

holla guys! <3 


Spoiler: this is me :3



Heyaaa


but srsly someday i'll upload a real photo, peace out ✌✌


----------



## Javocado

here's a rare one


Spoiler


----------



## dreamysnowx

Javocado said:


> here's a rare one
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34046



tumblr material <33333


----------



## Saranghae

MrKisstoefur said:


>



HAHAHA omg thank you I think!!!


----------



## Javocado

dreamysnowx said:


> tumblr material <33333



more like tumbleweed lol :B


----------



## SockHead

Lauren said:


> You're qt, can i take u home





pallycake said:


> ya after i take her home first



soooooooooooo thirsty 

there's no chance sorry she's mine


----------



## CM Mark

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd like to remind everyone to *NOT BE CREEPY*
> 
> I understand people are very eager to give and receive compliments but there is a limit to where that should go.



This is exactly why I don't comment on anyone's pictures in here. Also, I'm 34, most of the people posting in here are <18 so it would be creepy on many levels. Even when I am being honest and not creepy, I can come off very creepy.


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

You peeps are so purdy/handsome c:
This is more recent than the others I posted u.u


Spoiler






*Tell me your secrets*


----------



## Jake

HarmoniousMelody said:


> You peeps are so purdy/handsome c:
> This is more recent than the others I posted u.u
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> *Tell me your secrets*



YOUR EYE MAKE UP IS PERFRCECT OMG **** U I HATE YOU SO MUCH AGHFSYKFJGSFJSAKVFKS

JK ILY <3

TELL ME UR SECRETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javocado

HarmoniousMelody said:


> You peeps are so purdy/handsome c:
> This is more recent than the others I posted u.u
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34197
> 
> 
> *Tell me your secrets*



your eyes and that lip piecing though


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

Jake. said:


> YOUR EYE MAKE UP IS PERFRCECT OMG **** U I HATE YOU SO MUCH AGHFSYKFJGSFJSAKVFKS
> 
> JK ILY <3
> 
> TELL ME UR SECRETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nonononononononononononono you are surely mistaken o.o


----------



## Jake

HarmoniousMelody said:


> Nonononononononononononono you are surely mistaken o.o



tell me or i will bash u up


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

Jake. said:


> tell me or i will bash u up



I have no secrets xD


----------



## Jake

yes u do..

THATS IT UR GETTING BASHED


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

Jake. said:


> yes u do..
> 
> THATS IT UR GETTING BASHED



Oh nooooooo :c


----------



## MrPicklez

Jake. said:


> yes u do..
> 
> THATS IT UR GETTING BASHED



He's gonna bash you with his lower member.

jk

Love you, Jake <3


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

MrKisstoefur said:


> He's gonna bash you with his lower member.
> 
> jk
> 
> Love you, Jake <3



Lol I just died xD


----------



## orangepeanut

Spoiler: new haircut and leftover makeup


----------



## Minties

orangepeanut said:


> Spoiler: new haircut and leftover makeup
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34220



Holy ****. Char please <3 you are so gorgeous  :3


----------



## Amy Rose

My face when all of these cuties don't think they're cute


----------



## dizzy bone

orangepeanut said:


> Spoiler: new haircut and leftover makeup
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34220



Aw you are the cutest


----------



## SockHead

orangepeanut said:


> Spoiler: new haircut and leftover makeup
> 
> 
> 
> ~



loving the new 'do!


----------



## orangepeanut

Minties said:


> Holy ****. Char please <3 you are so gorgeous  :3





sillysloth said:


> Aw you are the cutest





SockHead said:


> loving the new 'do!



Thanks so much guys


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







Got my hair touched up. My rat tail is getting long again c:


----------



## undadac

Everyone is beautiful!


----------



## MrPicklez

undadac said:


> Everyone is beautiful!
> 
> Here's one of my fav pics lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I like this more recent one
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34354
> 
> 
> I'm writing a card hehe



Not trying to be rude, but those stacks made me think you were a stripper.

Are you? lol


----------



## undadac

Lol no that was all the money I saved for my first car


----------



## MrPicklez

undadac said:


> Lol no that was all the money I saved for my first car



I mean, I wouldn't have minded. Just wondering. Haha.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: javocado


----------



## undadac

Lol just great


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Not trying to be rude, but those stacks made me think you were a stripper.
> 
> Are you? lol



hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaha



What? Hahaha


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaha



What? Hahaha


----------



## Nkosazana

I really need to stop changing my hair o.e


Spoiler



View attachment 34372





Spoiler



View attachment 34374


----------



## undadac

Wooh your hair is trills so fiyuh


----------



## Princess

orangepeanut said:


> Spoiler: new haircut and leftover makeup
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34220



Omg it looks so good!
Also looking beautiful as always


----------



## oak

my pinky finger looks like a nugget?


Spoiler


----------



## Cudon

noahmeow said:


> my pinky finger looks like a nugget?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34526


Oh god it sorta does  o3o


----------



## Princess Weeb

noahmeow said:


> my pinky finger looks like a nugget?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34526



hello qtqt
I am weird whoopsie

idk your hands look small yay <3 
pls be smaller than mine because I swear everyone has bigger hands than me ffs

ok i will be quiet now ;~;


----------



## Nkosazana

noahmeow said:


> my pinky finger looks like a nugget?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34526



Awwwh your so fluffy! I just wanna lick your face 
uuhh give you a hug ^^
And your pinkie loojs normal to me o.o


----------



## oak

Melleia said:


> hello qtqt
> I am weird whoopsie
> 
> idk your hands look small yay <3
> pls be smaller than mine because I swear everyone has bigger hands than me ffs
> 
> ok i will be quiet now ;~;


Oohhwowowow thank you. And my hands have to be bigger then yours! You've got lady hands


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

No one asked, but this is me... 



Spoiler









I'm the girl; that's my uncle with me, when we celebrated his birthday in November. 

I just wanted to say that it's great to see that this forum has so many confident and outgoing members; it takes courage to share photos, and you all do it in style!


----------



## oak

Nkosazana said:


> Awwwh your so fluffy! I just wanna lick your face
> uuhh give you a hug ^^
> And your pinkie loojs normal to me o.o


My pinky finger appreciates your compliment <3


----------



## iLoveYou

http://belltreeconfessions.tumblr.c...cute-but-sometimes-its-hard-to-tell-if-she-is


----------



## Alyx

You all are so cute I could just squeeze you until your heads pop off.

I'm sort of on the short side, short dyed gold-light brown hair and I'm hella cute


----------



## Jake

iLoveYou said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> eww
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for these glasses to be cool one day. Do they make me look smarter?
> 
> http://belltreeconfessions.tumblr.c...cute-but-sometimes-its-hard-to-tell-if-she-is
> 
> 8D



ur ugly


----------



## Ashtot

Me and my siblings.


----------



## iLoveYou

Jake. said:


> ur ugly



smd fgt

jk u da best


----------



## Jake

Ashtot said:


> Me and my siblings.



why is she wearing a new york shirt if she is in canada what is this bull****


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> ur ugly



hahahahahahahaha



Ashtot said:


> Me and my siblings.



ur sis looks like shes having fun


----------



## chansey

this is my current fb profile pic+1 of me and my bf ....... hope u like em dudes+dudettes


Spoiler


----------



## a potato

Spoiler: Me at my birthday party!


----------



## chansey

a potato said:


> Spoiler: Me at my birthday party!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34758


so beautiful...


----------



## a potato

chansey said:


> so beautiful...



Aw thanks! This is all natural too!
why would i put on make up im just a potato


----------



## KarlaKGB

iLoveYou said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for these glasses to be cool one day. Do they make me look smarter?
> 
> http://belltreeconfessions.tumblr.c...cute-but-sometimes-its-hard-to-tell-if-she-is
> 
> 8D



I think
you are
trying
too hard


----------



## iLoveYou

KarlaKGB said:


> I think
> you are
> trying
> too hard



Stop bovvering me or I'll tell on you.


----------



## Jawile

My hair looks like the jungles of Ray Bradbury's depiction of Venus.


----------



## oath2order

iLoveYou said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for these glasses to be cool one day. Do they make me look smarter?
> 
> http://belltreeconfessions.tumblr.c...cute-but-sometimes-its-hard-to-tell-if-she-is
> 
> 8D



why are you wearing those ugh


----------



## Jawile

Spoiler






why did i even


----------



## Cudon

Jawile said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34921
> 
> 
> why did i even


Damn dat planet lamp though


----------



## iLoveYou

oath2order said:


> why are you wearing those ugh



I bought them from Target. >:L #SUPPORT


----------



## Khreno

Spoiler






blarg


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: thank you lord Bob for my food


----------



## katelynross

I'm the lightskin pocahontas lmfao tbh I look weird ideka


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I look sad, lol. That's what I look like.


----------



## mob

im a mix of Pocahontas and Mulan, Pocahontas really.. .


----------



## SockHead

im a mix between george w bush and ash ketchum


----------



## LadyVivia

SockHead said:


> im a mix between george w bush and ash ketchum




How does that work..


----------



## misschips46

Spoiler







large photos aLErT


----------



## MrPicklez

misschips46 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35042
> View attachment 35044
> 
> 
> large photos aLErT



As a man speaking to a woman, you're hot. Hahaha


*creep mode engage*


----------



## Javocado

misschips46 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35042
> View attachment 35044
> 
> 
> large photos aLErT



wow can you be in my town campsite


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> wow can you be in my town campsite



You win.


----------



## SockHead

Javocado said:


> wow can you be in my town campsite



suave


----------



## Zeiro

misschips46 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35042
> View attachment 35044
> 
> 
> large photos aLErT


I love your piercings!


----------



## Goth

me right now


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> I love your piercings!



I love u, period!!!


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler








I may or may not have gotten a new shirt today and I may or may not love it.


----------



## Feraligator

Spoiler: Ew


----------



## oak

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35113
> 
> 
> 
> I may or may not have gotten a new shirt today and I may or may not love it.


Wow that beard! I could get lost in it. It brings me great jealousy, I can't grown a beard so powerful. D:


----------



## Yui Z

I'd post a selfie, but that means I've gotta get my camera.


----------



## oak

alright here's me, why can't I be burly & manly like that bearded guy before?


Spoiler


----------



## Sloom

Yui Z said:


> Debating whether to post a selfie or not ;D



I'm not going to, I'm too awful :O

Guys...

I look nutty
I look buggy
I look dumby
I look silly
I look scraggy
I look baggy
I look badie
I look madie
I look stupidie
I look worstie
I look AWFULIE
I look ugly!

"NO YOU DO NOT!" Cried granpa Joe


----------



## Yui Z

Gingersnap35 said:


> I'm not going to, I'm too awful :O
> 
> Guys...
> 
> I look nutty
> I look buggy
> I look dumby
> I look silly
> I look scraggy
> I look baggy
> I look badie
> I look madie
> I look stupidie
> I look worstie
> I look AWFULIE
> I look ugly!
> 
> "NO YOU DO NOT!" Cried granpa Joe


I'm sure you look fabulous.


----------



## Krissi2197

I'm really self conscious and I'll probably regret posting this later...



Spoiler











It's a pretty old picture... Was taken on my 17th birthday about a month ago. ^^'


----------



## oak

Krissi2197 said:


> I'm really self conscious and I'll probably regret posting this later...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty old picture... Was taken on my 17th birthday about a month ago. ^^'


I had an anxious, self conscious feeling posting my photo too. There's no need though, you look happy & beautiful here! c:


----------



## Trundle

Spoiler: Big Brother is watching you.



aa


----------



## Minties

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: Big Brother is watching you.



too much moustache for me to handle.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: me and my father at ugly christmas sweater party


----------



## yosugay

i liek to go thru this thread and laugh


----------



## Byngo

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: Big Brother is watching you.



That's exactly how my brother styles his hair... 

Oh my.


----------



## SockHead

yosugay said:


> i liek to go thru this thread and laugh



cold world...


----------



## Princess

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: Big Brother is watching you.



your stache game is on a whole other level


----------



## Lauren

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: thank you lord Bob for my food



From what I've seen, you've posted at least 3 pictures, all of which are different people.


----------



## Javocado

Lauren said:


> From what I've seen, you've posted at least 3 pictures, all of which are different people.



They're all really me haha.
I can give you my instagram name to put to rest your false suspicions.


----------



## SockHead

Lauren said:


> From what I've seen, you've posted at least 3 pictures, all of which are different people.



um no?


----------



## Yui Z

Javo gets nicer food than me.


----------



## MrPicklez

Lauren said:


> From what I've seen, you've posted at least 3 pictures, all of which are different people.



Uh. What? Hahaha


----------



## Waluigi

I really want t ,post a pic of myself but im really ugly so no

I look realy short though and i have glasses and longish hair (halfway down my neck)


----------



## Javocado

Twiggy said:


> I really want t ,post a pic of myself but im really ugly so no
> 
> I look realy short though and i have glasses and longish hair (halfway down my neck)



do it for cube


----------



## MrPicklez

Twiggy said:


> I really want t ,post a pic of myself but im really ugly so no
> 
> I look realy short though and i have glasses and longish hair (halfway down my neck)



Long hair, don't care


----------



## Waluigi

Javocado said:


> do it for cube



Perhaps one day.

Im not into this whole selfie craze. I prefer my life of silent video game playing


----------



## Cudon

Twiggy said:


> Perhaps one day.
> 
> Im not into this whole selfie craze. I prefer my life of silent video game playing


Selfies are lame uwu


----------



## Waluigi

Another reason is that my only camera is my ipad, and boy does its camera suck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, i have my ipod

one second


----------



## Yui Z

Nice moustache, Trundle.


----------



## KingofHearts

Spoiler











Just out sunbathing in my backyard the other day :>


----------



## Krissi2197

KingofHearts said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out sunbathing in my backyard the other day :>



Your hair looks really fluffy and I want to touch it.

PS give some of that nice weather to Pennsylvania because it was 30 degrees today.


----------



## Waluigi

Krissi2197 said:


> Your hair looks really fluffy and I want to touch it.
> 
> PS give some of that nice weather to Pennsylvania because it was 30 degrees today.



Think thats bad? Summer lasts about 3 days here. Its cold and rainy constantly. Sunny days are a treasure.


----------



## Yui Z

Krissi2197 said:


> Your hair looks really fluffy and I want to touch it.


Indeed, very fluffy.


----------



## KingofHearts

Krissi2197 said:


> Your hair looks really fluffy and I want to touch it.
> 
> PS give some of that nice weather to Pennsylvania because it was 30 degrees today.



Hahah that's what I love about California.


----------



## Zander




----------



## Javocado

Mankind!!!!!


----------



## LadyVivia

Zander said:


>



Woah, ur awsuumm


----------



## Pathetic

-no-


----------



## toastia

omg makkine you look at lot like me actually


----------



## Sloom

Krissi2197 said:


> I'm really self conscious and I'll probably regret posting this later...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty old picture... Was taken on my 17th birthday about a month ago. ^^'



I didn't look at it, I was too scared 

Okay don't tempt me :c

I'm only clicking it for a free cookie


----------



## Cudon

Dat curly hair though uwu. Heard it's pretty hard to take care of


----------



## yosugay

Makkine said:


> hi..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: its me hiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oog why am i doing this? probably gonna delete it my face / hands are rly tiny hoyl foork
> 
> p.s. im not wearing my glasses s0



ur really cute okay


----------



## Nkosazana

Dinomates said:


> Dat curly hair though uwu. Heard it's pretty hard to take care of



My hairs alot thicker than hers (her hair is so pretty ;_ and tbh I really wanna shave it all off. Might get the Alek wek style. LUL
But yh a real pain in the tushy ._.


----------



## KermitTea

---


----------



## Mino

SockHead said:


> suave



swave


----------



## Jake

Cooking time with Bidoof #PraiseJesus



Spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jake. said:


> Cooking time with Bidoof #PraiseJesus
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looking forward to seeing what happens this time...


----------



## Jake

KarlaKGB said:


> Looking forward to seeing what happens this time...



THERE IS NO PASTA INVOLVED ALL SHOULD BE FINE


----------



## Chris

Jake. said:


> Cooking time with Bidoof #PraiseJesus
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I hope you were careful with that knife!! D:


Went and got my hair done this morning. 
No smiling or make-up or pretty lighting, etc. 
[removed]


----------



## Zander

Was sick for a week and had to go to work still...





My little one, Phoenix


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> I hope you were careful with that knife!! D:
> 
> 
> Went and got my hair done this morning.
> No smiling or make-up or pretty lighting, etc.




i was gonna lick it like miley but then though i better not

also u v pretty


----------



## SockHead

Tina said:


> I hope you were careful with that knife!! D:
> 
> 
> Went and got my hair done this morning.
> No smiling or make-up or pretty lighting, etc.
> [removed]



you're so pretty tina! love the hair!


----------



## Chris

Jake. said:


> i was gonna lick it like miley but then though i better not
> 
> also u v pretty



Thank you honey. <3 



SockHead said:


> you're so pretty tina! love the hair!



Thank you.


----------



## Amykins

Is it just me, or are there, like, a disproportionate amount of super hot people on this forum? XD Seriously, all y'all are gorgeous! And I LOVE the Doctor cosplay! The 4th will always be my favorite <3

Here's my mug, it's fairly recent although my hair color changes on a monthly basis.


----------



## KarlaKGB

omg it's Tonks


----------



## Amykins

KarlaKGB said:


> omg it's Tonks



XD omg that'd be AWESOME if I were her! Hehe that's one of the best compliments I've ever had!


----------



## Saranghae

you guys are so cute!!! 



Spoiler: how y'all doin


----------



## KarlaKGB

Saranghae said:


> you guys are so cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: how y'all doin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36276



You look like Selena Gomez (in a good way)


----------



## Kildor

Spoiler: Ladies contain yourselves,I'm fabulous



*readied body intensifies*


----------



## Goth

"sure" your Reggie Fils-Aime


----------



## Amykins

Saranghae said:


> you guys are so cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: how y'all doin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36276



WE'RE cute? You should talk, lady!  I love that sweater, where'd you get it? Meh, guess it doesn't matter, I can't pull off the super cute "shorts and tank w/baggy top" look. ><


----------



## Titi

This is one of the most recent ones I have, when I was with my friends in Disney Land Paris!!!
I guess it's pretty clear who is me.

inb4: "You're tiny!". 
I noticed.


----------



## MrPicklez

Saranghae said:


> you guys are so cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: how y'all doin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36276



Ohmy ♥


----------



## Marii

Amykins said:


> Is it just me, or are there, like, a disproportionate amount of super hot people on this forum? XD Seriously, all y'all are gorgeous! And I LOVE the Doctor cosplay! The 4th will always be my favorite <3
> 
> Here's my mug, it's fairly recent although my hair color changes on a monthly basis.
> 
> View attachment 36102



GORG.


----------



## orangepeanut

Saranghae said:


> you guys are so cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: how y'all doin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36276



Holy **** you're so pretty!


----------



## Lauren

Yui Z said:


>



So I'm already here I see!



Tina said:


> [removed]



Tina, you are super fabulous and not to mention super pretty! <3





My skype picture from when it was sunny I England a few short weeks ago!


----------



## dreamysnowx

Lauren said:


> So I'm already here I see!
> 
> 
> 
> Tina, you are super fabulous and not to mention super pretty! <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skype picture from when it was sunny I England a few short weeks ago!



Lauren! You're gorggggg ♡ c:


----------



## Saranghae

Omg you guys are so nice thank you!!! 

Lauren you're stunning I LOVE your hair!


----------



## Zedark

I'll just put this here



sorry for bad quality


----------



## Moriahh

Everyone on here is so beautiful! i'm happy that Animal Crossing has such fine players. 

Here's me ^ w^


----------



## Toro

Selfie with my new uniform at my old job! Yes, I am a chef.


----------



## Princess

herro


----------



## MrPicklez

Zedark said:


> I'll just put this here
> 
> View attachment 36619
> 
> sorry for bad quality



You look like my little cousin. Hello? lol



Moriahh said:


> Everyone on here is so beautiful! i'm happy that Animal Crossing has such fine players.
> 
> Here's me ^ w^
> 
> View attachment 36634



Halloooo <3



Toro said:


> View attachment 36668
> 
> Selfie with my new uniform at my old job! Yes, I am a chef.



El Toro Loco, my ninja <3



pallycake said:


> herro



Why'd no one tell me you were cute? lol


----------



## Jake

pallycake said:


> herro



Ur ugly

(April fools)


----------



## Princess

Sry I know I am so ugly ;-;


----------



## Gandalf

Jake. said:


> Ur ugly
> 
> (April fools)



Best april fools, that made me laugh.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: ayyy


----------



## orangepeanut

pallycake said:


> herro



Man, that natural beauty


----------



## Faeynia




----------



## MrPicklez

Too many hotties on this thread.

Le sigh...


----------



## Princess

orangepeanut said:


> Man, that natural beauty



Ily

You're so beautiful tho you're a goddess


----------



## Nkosazana

Oop


----------



## Cudon

MrKisstoefur said:


> Too many hotties on this thread.
> 
> Le sigh...


This is the thread you lurk in it seems xD


----------



## Lauren

dreamysnowx said:


> Lauren! You're gorggggg ♡ c:





Saranghae said:


> Omg you guys are so nice thank you!!!
> 
> Lauren you're stunning I LOVE your hair!



Thank you darlings <3

Pally you sexy piece of ass <3


----------



## Jedo

Spoiler:  wow jedo


----------



## Kit

Id post a pic here if I wasnt too shy
Wowz the people on this forum, amazing!!


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







It's cold in my apartment :c


----------



## yosugay

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36994
> 
> 
> 
> It's cold in my apartment :c



i swear u look the same in every picture but wit different clothes lmao


----------



## MrPicklez

yosugay said:


> i swear u look the same in every picture but wit different clothes lmao



That's the point.


----------



## yosugay

MrKisstoefur said:


> That's the point.



OH I DIDNT KNOW


----------



## Zeiro

Spoiler: derpface me feat. my friend chelsea


----------



## MrPicklez

yosugay said:


> i swear u look the same in every picture but wit different clothes lmao





Spoiler







This better for ya?!

This was from Saturday.


----------



## Hyoshido

Question, How often do you shave.

I mean, I-if you do shave.


----------



## MrPicklez

Hyogo said:


> Question, How often do you shave.
> 
> I mean, I-if you do shave.



Never. I just trim my sideburns down with a guard on.


----------



## Hyoshido

Well you're like the hairiest guy I've ever seen that isn't some bum that's sleeping on a bench in the nearest city.
Or my Grandma, She's really hairy, Just not on the face.

I think you're cool, keep being cool B)


----------



## MrPicklez

Hyogo said:


> Well you're like the hairiest guy I've ever seen that isn't some bum that's sleeping on a bench in the nearest city.
> Or my Grandma, She's really hairy, Just not on the face.
> 
> I think you're cool, keep being cool B)



Well thank you! Is it the leather jacket? 

Also, you might want to shave your grandma. Just sayin.


----------



## yosugay

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37027
> 
> 
> 
> This better for ya?!
> 
> This was from Saturday.


much better


----------



## Aizu

Heya! （＾ν＾）



Spoiler


----------



## Zander




----------



## Yui Z

Nevermind, the link is broken.


----------



## Klinkguin

link doesnt work X3

... still doesn't work xD


----------



## Yui Z

Klinkguin said:


> link doesnt work X3



Check now? Not sure why it's not working.


----------



## Klinkguin

Yui Z said:


> Check now xD


still not working

- - - Post Merge - - -

Put it on tinypic.com and pm it to me 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It works now. You can delete it XD


----------



## Yui Z

Klinkguin said:


> still not working
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Put it on tinypic.com and pm it to me


I'll have to find it again now. Two ticks then.


----------



## Cudon

Is it really that important to remove your picture? x3 Nobodys gonna poke fun at you or anything :u


----------



## Yui Z

Dinomates said:


> Is it really that important to remove your picture? x3 Nobodys gonna poke fun at you or anything :u



It's not that important for me to remove it really, but seeing as she requested it and we're friends, I thought I'd post one anyway. I removed it really because the link keeps breaking.


----------



## Chiarasu

Spoiler



I need to re-do this cosplay....(I'll upload a better pic someday..)


----------



## dreamysnowx

Yui Z said:


> I like to be anonymous  and the link doesn't work anyways ~ oh wait apparently it does hehe. Oh and also 'cause yolo ;D



oh gosh, are you going to post any more new pictures? :c I'd love to see what you look like Zoey! c: <3


----------



## Chiarasu

Spoiler



Can't wait to get the game! ^.^


----------



## Jeremy

Is it just me or do half the girls in here have Easter color hair?


----------



## Lauren

Jeremy said:


> Is it just me or do half the girls in here have Easter color hair?



Easter is a fun colour! Mines due for a dye soon!


----------



## Zura

Spoiler


----------



## Mercedes

Since I am 13 now can I post a selfie? Lol


----------



## Mariah

Jeremy said:


> Is it just me or do half the girls in here have Easter color hair?



What color is Easter?


----------



## Mercedes

I am ugly I know. And I can't get spoiler to work..


----------



## Trundle

Luckypinch said:


> I am ugly in know. And I can't get spoiler to work..



You're ugly in know? You must not be in know in that picture, then! Don't have poor self-confidence or you're just going to have a terrible life. Embrace who you are, just like Spongebob did, who in the end wasn't even ugly!


----------



## ghostbab

everyone is so cute omg


----------



## Lilybells

-----


----------



## Mercedes

Trundle said:


> You're ugly in know? You must not be in know in that picture, then! Don't have poor self-confidence or you're just going to have a terrible life. Embrace who you are, just like Spongebob did, who in the end wasn't even ugly!



Lolol, my dumb spell check on my phone...Yea I have zero self confidence.... :/ But yeah every one is really, cute. :3


----------



## BeatlesFan789

I took this picture about three months ago after a major haircut (My hair was VERY long beforehand. Not exaggerating).  I need to get another haircut soon. Anyway, here's what I look like. I don't know how to make spoilers on my phone.


----------



## ghostbab

Luckypinch said:


> Lolol, my dumb spell check on my phone...Yea I have zero self confidence.... :/ But yeah every one is really, cute. :3



Well you should work on self-confidence it's really important! I could sit here and tell you that you're adorable, but you have to believe it first and if all else fails, fake it 'til you make it, sounds silly but it actually works ^-^


----------



## Mariah

Luckypinch said:


> Lolol, my dumb spell check on my phone...Yea I have zero self confidence.... :/ But yeah every one is really, cute. :3


If you really believed you were ugly, you wouldn't have posted your picture.


----------



## JellyDitto

I feel like if I posted a picture of myself, everyone would come running at me with torches and pitchforks.


----------



## Truffle

Might as well finally show what I look like. I just took these selfies for you guys, haha.



Spoiler: Pic 1











Spoiler: Pic 2









Yup. xD


----------



## JellyDitto

Luckypinch said:


> I am ugly I know. And I can't get spoiler to work..



Girl, please. You're fabulous


----------



## BungoTheElf

Truffle said:


> Might as well finally show what I look like. I just took these selfies for you guys, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. xD


ur in michigan and I will find u


Omg luckypinch lily bells and chiarasu are so cute


----------



## Mariah

Truffle, I bet you have a lot of friends.


----------



## oath2order

Truffle said:


> Might as well finally show what I look like. I just took these selfies for you guys, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. xD



CALL ME


----------



## Truffle

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Truffle, I bet you have a lot of friends.



Lol you just made my day! <3


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Farobi

Truffle said:


> Might as well finally show what I look like. I just took these selfies for you guys, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. xD



You mature really fast for a 2-year old.
your birthday in tbt xD

--
This is gonna get juicy ~


Spoiler


----------



## dreamysnowx

Farobi said:


> You mature really fast for a 2-year old.
> your birthday in tbt xD
> 
> --
> This is gonna get juicy ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Farobi, you looked more different than I thought you would o: //mind-blown//


----------



## Farobi

dreamysnowx said:


> Farobi, you looked more different than I thought you would o: //mind-blown//



I expected that XD


----------



## BungoTheElf

Farobi said:


> You mature really fast for a 2-year old.
> your birthday in tbt xD
> 
> --
> This is gonna get juicy ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler



hot

This is too juicy for me


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> Spoiler: Pinnacle Vodka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Adult Chocolate Milk


----------



## Farobi

lynn105 said:


> hot
> 
> This is too juicy for me



thanks lynn <3


----------



## Jake

jk


----------



## Zeiro

this is me from a month ago when i had state competitions!! my dad had to tie my tie for me oops



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

im hotter than u


----------



## thebootycall

Reizo said:


> this is me from a month ago when i had state competitions!! my dad had to tie my tie for me oops
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37765



you're cute ;v;


----------



## gingerbread

no


----------



## yosugay

pudgybird said:


> this is me the other day
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: oh ho ho


aww you're a cutie c:


----------



## oath2order

Reizo said:


> this is me from a month ago when i had state competitions!! my dad had to tie my tie for me oops
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37765



CALL ME.

SERIOUSLY.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Since I already posted photos of myself in another thread I figure why not.

Here's me with bird. She speaks Russian (my native language) and English as well c:



Spoiler


----------



## Lithia

Illyana said:


> Since I already posted photos of myself in another thread I figure why not.
> 
> Here's me with bird. She speaks Russian (my native language) and English as well c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Wow, you're so pretty!


----------



## EmmaFrost

Lithia said:


> Wow, you're so pretty!


Thank you! c:


----------



## Farobi

Illyana you could be a model!


----------



## Trundle

Spoiler: cat and I



aa


----------



## Truffle

Haha, I want your cat! xD


----------



## Farobi

We have identical cats!


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> We have identical cats!



Post urz


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Post urz



no

- - - Post Merge - - -

my cat deserves his privacy.


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> no
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my cat deserves his privacy.



wai knot?


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> wai knot?



i already posted my reason mate.


----------



## Zura

Spoiler


----------



## Klinkguin

Farobi said:


> no
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my cat deserves his privacy.


Looolll. I can post mine though =)

I would post a pic of me but I'm a little too shy for that xD


----------



## SockHead

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: cat and I
> 
> 
> 
> ~



i want you


----------



## Syd

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: cat and I



you're super cute man


----------



## PurplPanda

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: cat and I


omg not how I pictured you at all


----------



## Zura

*Here is me and Link!


Spoiler











*


----------



## Marii

Illyana said:


> Since I already posted photos of myself in another thread I figure why not.
> 
> Here's me with bird. She speaks Russian (my native language) and English as well c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



woah!! aren't you that famous cosplayer? O_O


----------



## krielle

Awh, Illyana your so pretty ^-^ 
You look like you could star in a movie.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I posted my cosplay photos in the cosplay thread, which got bumped to page 2 or 3 xD.


----------



## Marii

Illyana said:


> I posted my cosplay photos in the cosplay thread, which got bumped to page 2 or 3 xD.



my friend is a huge fan of you!! he follows you on twitter and on your website! *_*


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> CALL ME.
> 
> SERIOUSLY.


YOU SAID YOU WEREN'T SINGLE.


----------



## ThunderGirl

This is mwah!


----------



## Mewmewmewm

Well guys....
This is me


 I know, i know, I'm so fabulous
A̶n̶d̶ ̶i̶ ̶o̶b̶v̶i̶o̶u̶s̶l̶y̶ ̶d̶i̶d̶n̶t̶ ̶g̶e̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶p̶i̶c̶ ̶o̶f̶f̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶g̶l̶e̶

ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Mariah

Mewmewmewm said:


> Well guys....


Okay, Barbara.


----------



## Mewmewmewm

Mariah said:


> Okay, Barbara.



Eh? (⌒▽⌒)


----------



## Mariah

Mewmewmewm said:


> Eh? (⌒▽⌒)



Barbara Palvin, the Hungarian fashion model and actress you just posted.


----------



## Caius

This thread is for posting pictures of yourselves. A joke every now and then is cool, but if it's just gonna be a spam-hub it can go back in the basement.

Edit: 
I saw some pets. Pets are alright. Just don't let them take over.


----------



## yosugay

Zr388 said:


> This thread is for posting pictures of yourselves. A joke every now and then is cool, but if it's just gonna be a spam-hub it can go back in the basement.
> 
> Edit:
> I saw some pets. Pets are alright. Just don't let them take over.



cheel bruh


----------



## Cory

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: cat and I



Photogenic Trundle and MY CAT LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE YOURS!!!


----------



## Caius

Trundle's adorable. Trundle's CAT is bangin'


----------



## Truffle

#Mafia #HarryPotter



Spoiler: Yeah....



I miss Kayla/iLoveYou </3


----------



## Farobi

^ Truffle xD <3

Did you get those glasses before you found out you were Harry Potter in Mafia?


----------



## Truffle

Haha yeah, I've had these glasses for about a year. Only cost $1 at the dollar tree! Haha. I remembered that I had them, so of course I had to take a selfie! xD


----------



## Gracelia

Truffle said:


> #Mafia #HarryPotter
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yeah.... xD



Nice glasses! I have them too, but a lot bigger. Got them at a thrift store for $3 XD


----------



## Truffle

Gracelia said:


> Nice glasses! I have them too, but a lot bigger. Got them at a thrift store for $3 XD



Lol, nice!! Harry Potter glasses are the best.


----------



## Ashe

Alright well, here we go o:



Spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ashe said:


> Alright well, here we go o:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Expected


Spoiler










Only mildly disappointed


----------



## Ashe

KarlaKGB said:


> Expected
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only mildly disappointed



LOL Everyone thinks my name comes from Ashe from League but it's not c:


----------



## KarlaKGB

It's ok I understand, Riot steals everything


----------



## rad_baby

;-; hi......


----------



## baby

everyone is so cute here ;-; hi


----------



## rad_baby

baby  y u so cute


----------



## Zander

Screwing around while playing CAH


----------



## baby

yr cuter (rad)baby!!! :*


----------



## rad_baby

baby said:


> yr cuter (rad)baby!!! :*



not as cute as beardo tho....


----------



## Lauren

Getting ready for my friends 18th birthday party! As usual I drank far too much vodka and other stuff. My hair needs dying and cutting >.<





​


----------



## Cory

Truffle said:


> #Mafia #HarryPotter
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yeah.... xD



Yea, but Harry Potter does not get *MODKILLED* in the books


----------



## Zander

Lauren said:


> Getting ready for my friends 18th birthday party! As usual I drank far too much vodka and other stuff. My hair needs dying and cutting >.<
> http://i61.tinypic.com/o8zdhc.jpg
> 
> ​


18th birthday party...   I drank far too much vodka...

18th birthday ...   Too much vodka

18th .....   Vodka...

0_o

~:~:~:~:~

Ummm...anyways....


----------



## Yui Z

What if everyone on TBT went to one school? (no matter what age they are ect)... Random thought of the day.


----------



## Lauren

Zander said:


> 18th birthday party...   I drank far too much vodka...
> 
> 18th birthday ...   Too much vodka
> 
> 18th .....   Vodka...
> 
> 0_o
> 
> ~:~:~:~:~
> 
> Ummm...anyways....


what?


----------



## Truffle

Cory said:


> Yea, but Harry Potter does not get *MODKILLED* in the books



You just ruined the books for me, wow. </3


----------



## Zander

Lauren said:


> what?



Guessing you arent from the US or you are a few years older than your friend and her party doesnt have the booze.


----------



## Jas0n

Lauren said:


> what?



I think he was getting at the fact that you can't drink until you're 21... in the US. Fortunately, you are in the UK!

Also Lauren I quite like your hair when it's long and not dyed so intensely. The brownish red suits you


----------



## Lauren

Zander said:


> Guessing you arent from the US or you are a few years older than your friend and her party doesnt have the booze.





Jas0n said:


> I think he was getting at the fact that you can't drink until you're 21... in the US. Fortunately, you are in the UK!
> 
> Also Lauren I quite like your hair when it's long and not dyed so intensely. The brownish red suits you



Oh, it makes sense now, yes in the UK it's 18 to drink, legally? 
Also, I will only have it trimmed  my fringe covers my eyes now >.<


----------



## Zander

In that case, drink away.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler








It rained today


----------



## lady--saga

Spoiler: I'm a dork


----------



## Syd

this is the real me guys


----------



## KermitTea

Syd said:


> i did it in black n white for funsies
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OMG SO GROSS I LOOK LIKE 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. i took this picture this morning and i have only a little makeup on D:<
> and i realize i look like a baby i'm have bad allergies and i just woke up



YOU'RE SO CUTE <3


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: summons javocado in attack mode


----------



## yosugay

lady--saga said:


> Spoiler: I'm a dork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38550
> View attachment 38552
> View attachment 38553



i like ur cat


----------



## SockHead

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38551
> 
> 
> 
> It rained today



Swaggy swaggy swaaaaaaag


----------



## Taiki

You guys look so good! I get so jealous when I see people with their cats haha, I want a cat too!

This is me :S



Spoiler









I KNOW I NEED A HAIRCUT *dies


----------



## Mariah

Taiki said:


> You guys look so good! I get so jealous when I see people with their cats haha, I want a cat too!
> 
> This is me :S
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW I NEED A HAIRCUT *dies


Those eyebrows are really nice.


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler











before my haircut


----------



## keepitshay

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38551
> 
> 
> 
> It rained today



your beard is fab



Spoiler: idk here's my face


----------



## bun

Saranghae looks so burtifurrr omg uxu


----------



## yosugay

Mariah said:


> Those eyebrows are really nice.



i agree


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yui Z said:


> What if everyone on TBT went to one school? (no matter what age they are ect)... Random thought of the day.



That would make one hell of an anime. Get to work on it!




also 6000th post


----------



## Yui Z

Prof Gallows said:


> That would make one hell of an anime. Get to work on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also 6000th post



I shall call it 'The Bell Tree' ~ how original of me. Congrats on your 6k posts too!


----------



## unravel

to post my pic or not... hmmm


----------



## hanashi

this is probably my best selfie but i still look odd,,,



Spoiler


----------



## Elise

hanashi said:


> this is probably my best selfie but i still look odd,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39041



Not odd at all! I always look awkward in selfies and never know what to do with my hands  You look really natural and pretty 

Here's mine. Basically I just picked one where I look happy


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> to post my pic or not... hmmm


no 1 currs xoxo

i remembered that you posted a pic cosplaying a while back though.


----------



## hanashi

Elise said:


> Not odd at all! I always look awkward in selfies and never know what to do with my hands  You look really natural and pretty
> 
> Here's mine. Basically I just picked one where I look happy



thanks, i cant see yours bc i think my browser is horrible but im sure you look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Elise

hanashi said:


> thanks, i cant see yours bc i think my browser is horrible but im sure you look absolutely gorgeous.



Weird... It didn't upload. Added it now. Don't know how to do the fancy spoiler thing but yeah


----------



## hanashi

Elise said:


> Weird... It didn't upload. Added it now. Don't know how to do the fancy spoiler thing but yeah



spoiler is just [ spoiler ] spoiling things [ /spoiler ] - just without the spaces!
and yeah, i was right - gorgeous!


----------



## maddison

me and hanashi are triplet sisters so yeah i look a lot like her don't remind me lol


 i am an artist hard at work i promise


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> no 1 currs xoxo
> 
> i remembered that you posted a pic cosplaying a while back though.



Trololol yeah but face not seen xD


----------



## hanashi

(hot)


----------



## Chris

Looking awkward:


----------



## Reenhard

Yep, this is me.


----------



## SockHead

maddison, tina, and reenhard are all cuties (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Mariah

Tina, your pants are almost flesh tone.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mariah said:


> Tina, your pants are almost flesh tone.



I pointed this out to her, had to do a double take when I was scrolling through.


----------



## Mayor TB

Here's a picture of me ))
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Haha, no.


----------



## katelynross

Spoiler







brace face lol


----------



## radical6

katelynross said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39170
> 
> 
> 
> brace face lol



youre really cute omg!!


----------



## katelynross

d'awwww thank you! )


----------



## jessicaj

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38551
> 
> 
> 
> It rained today



not to be creepy but you remind me of Opie from SONS 

- - - Post Merge - - -

  New to the forum, but this is me. Nothing special, I have two kids so I'm lucky to get on some makeup, haha.


----------



## katelynross

ok this one is more recent lmao recent as in i took this 10 minutes ago


Spoiler


----------



## English

Spoiler



View attachment 39190

View attachment 39193



My most recent selfies. OuO;;

I really really want to grow my hair out though. x3x;;; The novelty of having it short is wearing off and I'm itching to braid it again.


----------



## Marii

English said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39190
> 
> View attachment 39193
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent selfies. OuO;;
> 
> I really really want to grow my hair out though. x3x;;; The novelty of having it short is wearing off and I'm itching to braid it again.



not sure if it's just me, but i can't see the pics! o:


----------



## yosugay

katelynross said:


> ok this one is more recent lmao recent as in i took this 10 minutes ago
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39187



i love your eyebrows


----------



## Mewmewmewm

BUT FIRST
LEMME TAKE A SELFIE


Spoiler






*insert dance party rave here*

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUT FIRST
LEMME TAKE A SELFIE


Spoiler






*insert dance party rave here*
XD this is from a while ago, hence the dorkiness of my eyes XD


----------



## rad_baby

Spoiler








I decided to smile in this one so that I'm not scary v_v


----------



## Kip

Bah I feel like a creeper on this thread, but I'm not old so it should be a little less creepy.

Seeing everyone's pictures makes me smile. One of the many reasons is probably cause of the face to name thing.
I get to see who I'm speaking with. 

My updated picture is long overdue but I'm still waiting on a camera >_<


----------



## Lurrdoc

rad_baby said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39222
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to smile in this one so that I'm not scary v_v



you have a great smile. ^^


----------



## Jeremy

Yui Z said:


> What if everyone on TBT went to one school? (no matter what age they are ect)... Random thought of the day.



Sounds like a show on Disney channel.


----------



## Nkosazana

Jeremy said:


> Sounds like a show on Disney channel.



Haha lemon!


----------



## ForgottenT

Nkosazana said:


> Haha lemon!


----------



## rad_baby

Lurrdoc said:


> you have a great smile. ^^



aww thank you


----------



## Caius

All I have from recently is when I had to reformat my computer and was having some problems with photo booth. 






Close enough.


----------



## KaptenK

I know I'm going to regret this, but hey, I feel like it...



Spoiler



lol removed



The picture is a bit old, but I can't be bothered to take a new one.


----------



## spamurai

Everyone looks so cute!!


----------



## Mariah

spamurai said:


> Everyone looks so cute!!
> 
> Bit reluctant, but this is me...


You look cool.


----------



## Cudon

spamurai said:


> Everyone looks so cute!!
> 
> Bit reluctant, but this is me...


You look so incredibly rad.


----------



## squirtle

spamurai said:


> Everyone looks so cute!!
> 
> Bit reluctant, but this is me...




MARRY ME.


----------



## Nymeri

One of the few pics that exist of me after I cut hair. Taken from instagram, lol


----------



## thebootycall

spamurai said:


> Everyone looks so cute!!
> 
> Bit reluctant, but this is me...



I need your address for scientific reasons


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

katelynross said:


> ok this one is more recent lmao recent as in i took this 10 minutes ago
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39187



You remind me of Vanessa from the Saturdays:


----------



## oak

Nymeri said:


> One of the few pics that exist of me after I cut hair. Taken from instagram, lol
> 
> View attachment 40222


A very cute human being wow


----------



## Lauren

Hi friends! My hairs done!



​


----------



## Princess

LOOKS SO GOOD


----------



## orangepeanut

Lauren said:


> Hi friends! My hairs done!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Wow that looks ****ing amazing


----------



## Lauren

orangepeanut said:


> Wow that looks ****ing amazing




Hehe thanks bb, it cost me a fortune! Well worth it! Hip as fudge.


----------



## Mariah

Lauren said:


> Hi friends! My hairs done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That looks way better than the color you had before.


----------



## Ashtot

Me at battle of the bands at my high school last night. (we won)


----------



## radical6

Lauren said:


> Hi friends! My hairs done!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



woah your hair is really pretty
i want to dye my hair something cool like that but i dont think it would look good


----------



## katelynross

BigZombieMonkey said:


> You remind me of Vanessa from the Saturdays:



hahaha probably cuz of the nose ring! we dont look alike xD she's pretty lol


----------



## Oblivia

Ahhh I'm a little hesitant/shy to post this, but may as well.  This was taken a while ago, before I had over two feet of purple hair.  I also have omnipresent glasses that are sadly absent in this photograph. XD

A friend of mine did my makeup and we took a few pictures (I'd have not a clue how to apply eyeshadow like this)



Spoiler







I've never shared a photo of myself on a forum before and it makes me a tad nervous, so please forgive me if I end up removing this one... -_-


----------



## Mariah

Oblivia said:


> Ahhh I'm a little hesitant/shy to post this, but may as well.  This was taken a while ago, before I had over two feet of purple hair.  I also have omnipresent glasses that are sadly absent in this photograph. XD
> 
> A friend of mine did my makeup and we took a few pictures (I'd have not a clue how to apply eyeshadow like this)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40706
> 
> 
> 
> I've never shared a photo of myself on a forum before and it makes me a tad nervous, so please forgive me if I end up removing this one... -_-


You're really pretty.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: shoutout to suavecito pomade for making my hair look close to decent today


----------



## Lauren

tsundere said:


> woah your hair is really pretty
> i want to dye my hair something cool like that but i dont think it would look good



Do it!  Find I colour you like and go for it


----------



## brewsterlatte

Here am I with my attempted bow wig hair! (my hair is too thick and curly for it to actually look like a bow hah



_this was like two months ago ;w;_


----------



## Javocado

brewsterlatte said:


> Here am I with my attempted bow wig hair! (my hair is too thick and curly for it to actually look like a bow hah
> 
> View attachment 40775
> 
> _this was like two months ago ;w;_




digging the hurr!


----------



## Lauren

brewsterlatte said:


> Here am I with my attempted bow wig hair! (my hair is too thick and curly for it to actually look like a bow hah
> 
> View attachment 40775
> 
> _this was like two months ago ;w;_



I tried that once, now i have purple hair, it might look better!


----------



## brewsterlatte

Lauren said:


> I tried that once, now i have purple hair, it might look better!



I wish I could dye my hair a cool color but bleaching it would totally kill my curls haha


----------



## Lauren

brewsterlatte said:


> I wish I could dye my hair a cool color but bleaching it would totally kill my curls haha



i thought it would kill my hair! I didnt bleach it, i had it stripped from read, that made me a yellow, then silver toner! Then apply the colour  no bleach involved


----------



## Zeiro

You always have really pretty hair, Lauren.


----------



## spamurai

brewsterlatte said:


> Here am I with my attempted bow wig hair! (my hair is too thick and curly for it to actually look like a bow hah
> 
> View attachment 40775
> 
> _this was like two months ago ;w;_



Too cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> Hi friends! My hairs done!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Epic lauren


----------



## Lauren

spamurai said:


> Epic lauren



Thank you, you know what saddens me, how we havent spoken for a while! You look snazzy in your picture too!


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







Bearded guy at the dentist today.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was high as **** on Novocaine too. Don't mind the eye bags.


----------



## Mercedes

Spoiler: WARNING MAY CONTAIN VERY UGLY CONTENT


----------



## Goth

Luckypinch said:


> Spoiler: WARNING MAY CONTAIN VERY UGLY CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40865



wow you must have very high self esteem


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40862
> 
> 
> 
> Bearded guy at the dentist today.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I was high as **** on Novocaine too. Don't mind the eye bags.



them bags under your eyes are gucci<3


----------



## Aizu

Had Brown hair （＾＿＾）☆


----------



## Mariah

Lita_Chan said:


> View attachment 40887
> 
> Had Brown hair （＾＿＾）☆



Is that your real hair?


----------



## Mercedes

GaMERCaT said:


> wow you must have very high self esteem



Zero self-esteam


----------



## Chris

Lita_Chan said:


> View attachment 40887
> 
> Had Brown hair （＾＿＾）☆



You're so pretty!! Such an adorable face.


----------



## Goth

Lita_Chan said:


> View attachment 40887
> 
> Had Brown hair （＾＿＾）☆



is that a cosplay


----------



## Oblivia

Mariah said:


> You're really pretty.



Thank you.


----------



## rad_baby

spamurai said:


> Everyone looks so cute!!
> 
> Bit reluctant, but this is me...



wth I'm jealous your so cute (& I have that phone case)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lita_Chan said:


> View attachment 40887
> 
> Had Brown hair （＾＿＾）☆



awh c:


----------



## sarahbear

this thread is full of cuties :3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Literally everyone is gorgeous and I'm sad. I don't know why I'm posting here. But, I figured people might want to know what the dumb dog of the forums looks like, maybe? Probably not. 


Spoiler: don't look youll shoot your eye out










grose
that is doge in her messy room, the natural habitat
/scuttles away, never to be seen again


----------



## radical6

Shirohibiki said:


> Literally everyone is gorgeous and I'm sad. I don't know why I'm posting here. But, I figured people might want to know what the dumb dog of the forums looks like, maybe? Probably not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: don't look youll shoot your eye out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grose
> that is doge in her messy room, the natural habitat
> /scuttles away, never to be seen again


youre really cute


----------



## Shirohibiki

tsundere said:


> youre really cute



ahkjsgdsg sOBS THANK...... IM RLY NOT THO but I am trying very hard to accept the compliment so -closes mouth-
you're too sweet ;v; <333 
i must bask in the beauty that is everyone in this thread


----------



## Cudon

Shirohibiki said:


> Literally everyone is gorgeous and I'm sad. I don't know why I'm posting here. But, I figured people might want to know what the dumb dog of the forums looks like, maybe? Probably not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: don't look youll shoot your eye out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grose
> that is doge in her messy room, the natural habitat
> /scuttles away, never to be seen again


You look really cuddleworthy. *o*


----------



## Shirohibiki

Dinomates said:


> You look really cuddleworthy. *o*



HAHA OH NOOO IM BLUSH////// sobs gkjfddf i do love cuddling!!! thank you hghhfgh ;u; <333


----------



## heichou

Spoiler: dorkiness might be triggering






messy hair for a stupid person

i cant smile it's scary


----------



## Shirohibiki

heichou said:


> Spoiler: dorkiness might be triggering
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41032
> 
> 
> messy hair for a stupid person
> 
> i cant smile it's scary



what the **** u kawaii as hell
I LOVE UR HAIR DUDE ITS SO PRETTY hDFNHDF


----------



## heichou

Shirohibiki said:


> what the **** u kawaii as hell
> I LOVE UR HAIR DUDE ITS SO PRETTY hDFNHDF



SCREAMS,,,, A LOT,,,,., HTHANK YOU,,,, ,,,,,


----------



## Shirohibiki

heichou said:


> SCREAMS,,,, A LOT,,,,., HTHANK YOU,,,, ,,,,,



<333333 UR WELCOME BB YOU DESERVE IT


----------



## Shirohibiki

heichou said:


> SCREAMS,,,, A LOT,,,,., HTHANK YOU,,,, ,,,,,



<333333 UR WELCOME BB YOU DESERVE IT


----------



## Kildor

Shirohibiki said:


> Literally everyone is gorgeous and I'm sad. I don't know why I'm posting here. But, I figured people might want to know what the dumb dog of the forums looks like, maybe? Probably not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: don't look youll shoot your eye out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grose
> that is doge in her messy room, the natural habitat
> /scuttles away, never to be seen again



Shiro you rad, badass gurl <3 You look really pretty  Also, I love your hairstyle *-* so cool.


----------



## Cudon

kildor22 said:


> Shiro you rad, badass gurl <3 You look really pretty  Also, I love your hairstyle *-* so cool.


I knoow really :3 I wish I could have short hair & have it look good :c


----------



## Princess

sarahbear said:


> this thread is full of cuties :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone said this picture reminded them of namin? from kingdom hearts and i almost cried



So beautiful guuuurl


Look at all these qts in the thread


----------



## Hound00med

So yeah I just spent around 3 hours looking over this entire post from start to finish? Why? 

Who knows.. I've been up all night and this felt like a way to pass the time 

I've posted this pic before, but screw it..



Spoiler: Yea-yuhh..











My hair's shorter and black now.. I'd take a new pic but I've been up all night and it's early morning, so not the best idea, ha..

Side note, Lauren's purple hair looks epic and SockHead's hot..


----------



## Lauren

My huuur after it had calmed down  


Spoiler


----------



## Kildor

Lauren said:


> My huuur after it had calmed down
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Dayum, Lauren those eyes *-* Look cool!   Lovin' the awesome purple hair as well.


----------



## Hound00med

@Lauren, your eyes are absolutely flawless.. That hair colour really brings out the deep blue in your eyes


----------



## spamurai

Lauren said:


> My huuur after it had calmed down
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Sooo awesome xD
And I know, me too :/ It's cos I deleted twitter. I really should get it back.


----------



## Lauren

spamurai said:


> Sooo awesome xD
> And I know, me too :/ It's cos I deleted twitter. I really should get it back.



thanks, and YOU SHOULD!


----------



## spamurai

rad_baby said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39222
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to smile in this one so that I'm not scary v_v


Lovely smile! More people should smile xD


----------



## ACNiko

People in here look really good! All of you!


----------



## Mercedes

Shirohibiki said:


> Literally everyone is gorgeous and I'm sad. I don't know why I'm posting here. But, I figured people might want to know what the dumb dog of the forums looks like, maybe? Probably not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: don't look youll shoot your eye out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grose
> that is doge in her messy room, the natural habitat
> /scuttles away, never to be seen again


Yes you really are cute


----------



## Shirohibiki

kildor22 said:


> Shiro you rad, badass gurl <3 You look really pretty  Also, I love your hairstyle *-* so cool.





Dinomates said:


> I knoow really :3 I wish I could have short hair & have it look good :c





Luckypinch said:


> Yes you really are cute



GUYS nOOGjdGfdgdf yells ooooomg,,, IM BLUSHING SO MUCH GSJKDLS THANK YOU,,,,,,, squeals
the downside is i cant have long hair and make it look even halfway decent since my hair is extra super duper curly. thats why i keep it short, because having it long is the biggest hassle in the universe ;_;

also SEAN UR HOT
lauren i wanted to compliment u on ur gr9 hair wow youre soooo gorgeous sobs,,, EVERYONE IS HOT AND I AM UPSET


----------



## sarahbear

Shirohibiki, you're adorable!

Lauren you look stunning as usual. And your new hair looks fabulous!


----------



## Farobi

Sarahbear and Shirohbiki look really good =)


----------



## SockHead

how to shave


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

So hi c:

View attachment 41340

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright then, sideways ._.


----------



## Javocado

I LOOK LIKE SOMEONE WHO CANT FIND EGGS 9-13


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Mayorofarcadia said:


> So hi c:
> 
> View attachment 41340
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Alright then, sideways ._.



View attachment 41341

K enough face spam. Bye bye.


----------



## Mercedes

Mayorofarcadia said:


> View attachment 41341
> 
> K enough face spam. Bye bye.


Omfg your so cute!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Luckypinch said:


> Omfg your so cute!



Oh man, thanks!


----------



## cannedcommunism

I don't have any pictures, but I have a video that has my face.


----------



## averylee97

sarahbear said:


> this thread is full of cuties :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone said this picture reminded them of namin? from kingdom hearts and i almost cried



Wow! You're gorgeous!


----------



## sarahbear

averylee97 said:


> Wow! You're gorgeous!



Thanks! c:


----------



## Rosie11954




----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







My gf cut my hurr off.


----------



## Lurrdoc

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41381
> 
> 
> 
> My gf cut my hurr off.



Really nice facial hair!


----------



## Kiikay

bloop. more pics here Selca


----------



## Punchies

haven't seen a lot of guy pics lately lol. here's a picture of me .


----------



## Lauren

sarahbear said:


> Lauren you look stunning as usual. And your new hair looks fabulous!



Thank you darling, we still need to co-op!


----------



## crystalmilktea

Kiikay said:


> bloop. more pics here Selca



oooo bby kii getting in on the selfie game *w*


----------



## iamnothyper

i look like the girl from the ring.


----------



## MisterEnigma

Eheh, well why not? Took this one today.


----------



## Marii

Fawful said:


> Eheh, well why not? Took this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I'M GOING TO SQUEEZE YOUR CHEEKSSS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayorofarcadia said:


> View attachment 41341
> 
> K enough face spam. Bye bye.



OMG. so adorable omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosie11954 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41369



ROSIE YOU'RE SO FREAKING PRETTY


----------



## BubblegumKK

Meep, just wanted to contribute c: 



Spoiler


----------



## Marii

Spoiler: i was peer pressured to do this by rosie and justin











I'M NOT LIKE 13 I PROMISE


----------



## Rosie11954

MARII I WANT TO MARRY YOU AND KEEP YOU FOREVER AND EVER!!! YOU ARE SO FREAKING ADORBALE I CAN'T STAND IT AKLVJDAKFJDSAKL;FJS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marii said:


> will post here soon



I am in love with Marii's gorgeousness


----------



## Justin

Marii said:


> Spoiler: i was peer pressured to do this by rosie and justin



So kawaii desu!!


----------



## Marii

Rosie11954 said:


> MARII I WANT TO MARRY YOU AND KEEP YOU FOREVER AND EVER!!! YOU ARE SO FREAKING ADORBALE I CAN'T STAND IT AKLVJDAKFJDSAKL;FJS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with Marii's gorgeousness



omg stop it you're lying <333 you're somuch prettier than i am omG blush

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> So kawaii desu!!



omg thank ;__; peerpressureplzno


----------



## KarlaKGB

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ raise your dongers ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Marii

KarlaKGB said:


> ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ raise your dongers ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ



o.m.g.


----------



## Rosie11954

Marii said:


> omg stop it you're lying <333 you're somuch prettier than i am omG blush
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omg thank ;__; peerpressureplzno



am I replying correctly? Where's the picture you silly goose!! ^_^


----------



## Thunder

BubblegumKK said:


> Meep, just wanted to contribute c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41445



Ooh, dat jersey.


----------



## Wish

http://aurorain.tumblr.com/post/57308942041/nice-ish-sort-of

here's me also apparently a lot of people think I'm a man oh


----------



## Princess

Marii said:


> Spoiler: i was peer pressured to do this by rosie and justin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M NOT LIKE 13 I PROMISE



OMFG YOURE SO CUTE


----------



## Kiikay

crystalmilktea said:


> oooo bby kii getting in on the selfie game *w*



...crystal... wai ;A;


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fawful said:


> Eheh, well why not? Took this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



DAS MINE
NOBODY IS ALLOWED TO TOUCH HER
shes mine
back off
[growling intensifies]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> Sarahbear and Shirohbiki look really good =)





sarahbear said:


> Shirohibiki, you're adorable!
> 
> Lauren you look stunning as usual. And your new hair looks fabulous!



aLSO NO SHSH hgdhfhfg ;////AAA////; COMPLIMENT OVERLOAD IM DED


----------



## MisterEnigma

Shirohibiki said:


> DAS MINE
> NOBODY IS ALLOWED TO TOUCH HER
> shes mine
> back off
> [growling intensifies]




I am 100% positive you don't have to worry about that, nobody wants a Fawful. >3>;

Also please ignore Shirohibiki, she's drunk on Cillian Murphy.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fawful said:


> I am 100% positive you don't have to worry about that, nobody wants a Fawful. >3>;
> 
> Also please ignore Shirohibiki, she's drunk on Cillian Murphy.



nuh -curls up on- mine u3u

also wtf everyone is kawaii stop BEING SO CUTE YOU GUYS UGHHHHHHH


----------



## Marii

pallycake said:


> OMFG YOURE SO CUTE


omg pally thank ;__; <3


Shirohibiki said:


> DAS MINE
> NOBODY IS ALLOWED TO TOUCH HER
> shes mine
> back off
> [growling intensifies]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLSO NO SHSH hgdhfhfg ;////AAA////; COMPLIMENT OVERLOAD IM DED



omG u 2 beautiful ladies need to share yourselves with the world ;_;


----------



## Shirohibiki

Marii said:


> omg pally thank ;__; <3
> 
> 
> omG u 2 beautiful ladies need to share yourselves with the world ;_;



w you? surely u cutie patoot    <3333 (u r way 2 kawaii)


----------



## Taryn

DUCKFAISE


----------



## peniny

YOU ARE ALL SOO CUTEE I CANT EVEN COMPETE



Spoiler







ok well heres me TRYING to be cute but ya


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: hurrrcut


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Me.


----------



## Gracelia

nope


----------



## yosugay

Ur cute


----------



## Gracelia

yosugay said:


> Ur cute



o ;; thankies


----------



## yosugay

um 

bye


----------



## Nkosazana




----------



## squirtle

Nkosazana said:


> I hope I look older than 14 in this picture ._.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41752




I am in love your hair ahhhh!!!


----------



## Marii

yosugay said:


> um i havent really contributed before so im gonna do it because idk hiding is dumb idc anymore (this one is actually srs and not some morphed picture of daniel radcliffe)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye



WHY HIDE YOU ARE SO PRETTY WHat ;__;


----------



## Coni

Nkosazana said:


> I hope I look older than 14 in this picture ._.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41752



dat awesome hair omg


----------



## yosugay

Marii said:


> WHY HIDE YOU ARE SO PRETTY WHat ;__;


Aw thank you! Idk im just shy i guess

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nkosazana said:


> I hope I look older than 14 in this picture ._.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41752



you're gorgeous omggg


----------



## ACNiko

Wow, you are all so pretty in here 

Do I dare posting a picture of myself?


----------



## mccorgi

i take maybe one selfie every two weeks because it takes a great deal of preparation before i can deem my appearance acceptable for a selfie? it takes a lot of angles and hair-adjustment and lighting or else i look like the inside of someone's butthole


Spoiler: selfies


----------



## Marii

mccorgi said:


> i take maybe one selfie every two weeks because it takes a great deal of preparation before i can deem my appearance acceptable for a selfie? it takes a lot of angles and hair-adjustment and lighting or else i look like the inside of someone's butthole
> 
> 
> Spoiler: selfies



you are so handsome dude omg i cannot


----------



## averylee97

peniny said:


> YOU ARE ALL SOO CUTEE I CANT EVEN COMPETE
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41640View attachment 41641
> 
> 
> 
> ok well heres me TRYING to be cute but ya



You're beautiful!


----------



## Nzerozoro

I AM ONE OF THE MOST HIDEOUS CREATURES TO ROAM THE EARTH. EVERYONE SHOULD RUN AND HIDE.


----------



## Nerd House

I almost posted my picture here.

But then I thought....

"Naaahhhhh...."


----------



## Wish

http://aurorain.tumblr.com/post/73170822161/selfie-hey-what-up-yall

hipster esque photo ok bye


----------



## Nzerozoro

Wish said:


> http://aurorain.tumblr.com/post/73170822161/selfie-hey-what-up-yall
> 
> hipster esque photo ok bye



OMG YOU ARE REALLY PRETTY!!!!!!


----------



## Wish

Nzerozoro said:


> OMG YOU ARE REALLY PRETTY!!!!!!



thank yoU


----------



## yosugay

Wish said:


> http://aurorain.tumblr.com/post/73170822161/selfie-hey-what-up-yall
> 
> hipster esque photo ok bye



i love your bone structure


----------



## oak

Wish said:


> http://aurorain.tumblr.com/post/73170822161/selfie-hey-what-up-yall
> 
> hipster esque photo ok bye


you're very cute!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

there are Too Many hot people around

-fans self-


----------



## Diamondarcadia

*I was a little apprehensive to post this but why the hell not xD*


Spoiler: Meeee


----------



## yosugay

Diamondarcadia said:


> *I was a little apprehensive to post this but why the hell not xD*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Meeee
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41902



you have very nice eyebrows and hair

- - - Post Merge - - -

and teeth


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Aw thank you


----------



## Javocado

favorite pic of me ever in sig


----------



## Diamondarcadia

bob looks high


----------



## Uffe

I just passed a few pretty people on page 310. I'd quote them, but then I'd feel like a stalker and a weirdo.


----------



## Nerd House

Uffe said:


> I just passed a few pretty people on page 310. I'd quote them, but then I'd feel like a stalker and a weirdo.



That's exactly why I'm afraid to comment on other's pictures and why I didnt feel the need to post my own.


----------



## Hyoshido

I usually just comment on the handsome men people, who needs grills when you can stare at a person with a dong.

No but seriously, This place has handsome people.


----------



## Poppyann

I have a selfie as my avatar but w/e this was back when I had brown hair, my hair changes all the time so yeah... im the one with long hair and glasses, and thats my friend c:



Spoiler: idk








heres a bonus one with my rabbit photobombing me



Spoiler: rabbit wants to be on internet


----------



## NaraFlower

Hyogo said:


> I usually just comment on the handsome men people, who needs grills when you can stare at a person with a dong.
> 
> No but seriously, This place has handsome people.



omg dong. lol
Your sig! XD Moist! GAH I hate that word.

I already posted a picture of myself before, but this is a recent one. lol



Spoiler:  CLICK HERE IF YOU DARE!







- - - Post Merge - - -



Poppyann said:


> I have a selfie as my avatar but w/e this was back when I had brown hair, my hair changes all the time this photo is like 2 months old. im the one with long hair and glasses, and thats my friend c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: idk
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41937
> 
> 
> 
> heres a bonus one with my rabbit photobombing me
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rabbit wants to be on internet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41938



Those glasses look good on you!
You are very pretty!


----------



## Poppyann

NaraFlower said:


> omg dong. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  CLICK HERE IF YOU DARE!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41939
> 
> 
> 
> Those glasses look good on you!
> You are very pretty!



Thank you! i have about 5 pairs though ._. so are you, your hair colour is very nice ^^


----------



## Coni

I took this one with my alpacasso the other day.



Spoiler: Fluffy together


----------



## Marii

accidental double post oops


----------



## raimon

i'm interested in how old you guys think i am uwu



Spoiler


----------



## MisterEnigma

Raimon, I would guess maybe 16-17? I'm horrible at this, haha. I love your cute bun and bangs though!


----------



## U s a g i

I.. i'm posting here, even though I'm super scared 'cause everyone is so gorgeous/hot and I am nowhere near that level lol..



Spoiler: your poor eyes











and yes I made it all cute x3


----------



## raimon

Fawful said:


> Raimon, I would guess maybe 16-17? I'm horrible at this, haha. I love your cute bun and bangs though!



ahaha thanks! i guess this is why i get carded even at family restaurants! i'm actually 22 (23 in 2 ish weeks) the top pictures is really recent but the one on the bottom is from about a year ago? i change my hair style twice a year but i almost always go back to bangs when i'm not too lazy to trim them.


----------



## crystalmilktea

Spoiler:  I am a Transformer tbh



---



how2look older


----------



## MisterEnigma

Hyda, your hair and eyes are very pretty, there is no need to be scared!


----------



## averylee97

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  I am a Transformer tbh
> 
> 
> 
> First form (most common form)
> View attachment 42004
> Second form
> View attachment 42002
> Third form (rarest) aka trying to look my age
> View attachment 42003
> 
> 
> 
> how2look older



You're very cute!


----------



## raimon

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  I am a Transformer tbh
> 
> 
> 
> First form (most common form)
> View attachment 42004
> Second form
> View attachment 42002
> Third form (rarest) aka trying to look my age
> View attachment 42003
> 
> 
> 
> how2look older



omg you look the same age to me in every pic like 18-21


----------



## Zedark

hyda said:


> I.. i'm posting here, even though I'm super scared 'cause everyone is so gorgeous/hot and I am nowhere near that level lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your poor eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I made it all cute x3



Nice whiskers


----------



## crystalmilktea

raimon said:


> omg you look the same age to me in every pic like 18-21



LOL I THINK IT'S CAUSE WE HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM (or blessing...?) usually when strangers see/hear me they think I'm 16 ;n; My friend actually fooled his friend into believing I'm 14 OTL (same day as the first picture)
I'm 19 right now~ I guessed that you were 20 hehehe.


----------



## Poppyann

everyone here is so pretty ;-;


----------



## spamurai

Ya'll too cute!



Spoiler: Silly Pic:







​


----------



## raimon

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL I THINK IT'S CAUSE WE HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM (or blessing...?) usually when strangers see/hear me they think I'm 16 ;n; My friend actually fooled his friend into believing I'm 14 OTL (same day as the first picture)
> I'm 19 right now~ I guessed that you were 20 hehehe.



haha it's probably different for east-asians looking at other east-asians it's more accurate?
but yeah i get a lot of people who think i'm still in high school ;;;;;


----------



## Poppyann

spamurai said:


> Ya'll too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Silly Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



So are you ^^


----------



## Kamukoma

pic of me under spoiler, shield your eyes vvvv



Spoiler


----------



## Titi

hyda said:


> I.. i'm posting here, even though I'm super scared 'cause everyone is so gorgeous/hot and I am nowhere near that level lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your poor eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I made it all cute x3



What character is that on your shirt?


----------



## MrPicklez

From today when I went to go look at my school stuff for this fall.


----------



## Marii

blah okay so the last pic i posted was kinda awkwarddd? and like yeah i think i look less freakishly young in this one but i'm making an awkward pose and um yeah 
also the iphone 4's front camera sucks so don't mind that ?? 

also i'm curious as to how old people think i look/am



Spoiler











edit: oh wow the post with this pic actually already went through... didn't think it did cuz of crappy school wifi haha um -awkwardly edits the last post-


----------



## Mariah

Marii said:


> blah okay so the last pic i posted was kinda awkwarddd? and like yeah i think i look less freakishly young in this one but i'm making an awkward pose and um yeah
> also the iphone 4's front camera sucks so don't mind that ??
> 
> also i'm curious as to how old people think i look/am
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: oh wow the post with this pic actually already went through... didn't think it did cuz of crappy school wifi haha um -awkwardly edits the last post-


You look 12 and if anyone tells you any differently, they're lying.


----------



## Marii

Mariah said:


> You look 12 and if anyone tells you any differently, they're lying.



thanks, I think?? T.T''


Spoiler: @Mariah! others- don't click! keep guessing my age *w*



I'm actually 18 LOL )):


----------



## Nerd House

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 42034
> 
> From today when I went to go look at my school stuff for this fall.



Epic beard. No wonder you get away with all that butt-touching. It may even rival Smooth McGroove's beard


----------



## CR33P

Marii said:


> thanks, I think?? T.T''
> [spoiler="don't click! keep guessing my age *w*]I'm actually 18 LOL )):[/spoiler]



That means when you're old people will be jealous. They will wish they looked as young as you.


----------



## Mariah

Marii said:


> thanks, I think?? T.T''
> [spoiler="don't click! keep guessing my age *w*]I'm actually 18 LOL )):[/spoiler]



Don't worry. I'm the same age yet look 12 as well.


----------



## Alice

Marii said:


> blah okay so the last pic i posted was kinda awkwarddd? and like yeah i think i look less freakishly young in this one but i'm making an awkward pose and um yeah
> also the iphone 4's front camera sucks so don't mind that ??
> 
> also i'm curious as to how old people think i look/am
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: oh wow the post with this pic actually already went through... didn't think it did cuz of crappy school wifi haha um -awkwardly edits the last post-



Jeez. You cutie patootie. I'm gonna stuff you into a basket and take you home.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Titi said:


> What character is that on your shirt?


I believe its haruhi suzumiya but I might be wrong..


----------



## Marii

Sway said:


> Jeez. You cutie patootie. I'm gonna stuff you into a basket and take you home.



omgthankyouahhh
plz do alice <333


----------



## cherche

Spoiler











i look twelve ;;


----------



## Mariah

cherche said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look twelve ;;



Yeah, you do. Join the club.


----------



## Kirito

Thinking about posting what I look like here, but afraid someone in real life may somehow identify me e.e...


----------



## Marii

Mariah said:


> Yeah, you do. Join the club.



TBT group anyone
LOL
"Girls who look like they're 12 years old but are actually older" 
hehhh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kirito said:


> Thinking about posting what I look like here, but afraid someone in real life may somehow identify me e.e...



you're not obligated to  if you're worried about your privacy then just don't post? haha
or blur it to the max!! or draw over identifying features. but that would kind of defeat the purpose a liittle


----------



## cannedcommunism

Spoiler







Just chillin'...


----------



## Gnome

Spoiler: ah, youth








my face is perpetually stuck like this, please help


----------



## Thunder

holy ****, what happened to the tiny little sean i used to know?


----------



## Gnome

Thunder said:


> holy ****, what happened to the tiny little sean i used to know?



collected his records then changed his number


----------



## Chris

Marii said:


> blah okay so the last pic i posted was kinda awkwarddd? and like yeah i think i look less freakishly young in this one but i'm making an awkward pose and um yeah
> also the iphone 4's front camera sucks so don't mind that ??
> 
> also i'm curious as to how old people think i look/am
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: oh wow the post with this pic actually already went through... didn't think it did cuz of crappy school wifi haha um -awkwardly edits the last post-



So cute. 


My meeting is being filmed today so I figured I should actually try and make myself look remotely alive:

[removed]


----------



## Marii

Tina said:


> So cute.
> 
> 
> My meeting is being filmed today so I figured I should actually try and make myself look remotely alive:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]


ahhh tinaaa stoppp it you're cute too ahahahsdalkj T_T <3 thankyouhides


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tina said:


> So cute.
> 
> 
> My meeting is being filmed today so I figured I should actually try and make myself look remotely alive:
> 
> [removed]



scumbag macbook


----------



## ACNiko

Do I dare posting a picture of myself?

Ok, here goes.



Spoiler: cool guy


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> So cute.
> 
> 
> My meeting is being filmed today so I figured I should actually try and make myself look remotely alive:



if i wasnt A-class gay then we would literally be a perfect model couple we are literally proof of gods existence


----------



## Cudon

ACNiko said:


> Do I dare posting a picture of myself?
> 
> Ok, here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cool guy


Damn, handsome uwu 


Spoiler: :u


----------



## radical6

mccorgi said:


> i take maybe one selfie every two weeks because it takes a great deal of preparation before i can deem my appearance acceptable for a selfie? it takes a lot of angles and hair-adjustment and lighting or else i look like the inside of someone's butthole
> 
> 
> Spoiler: selfies



youre super cute omg. i feel you about taking selfies tho im uncomfortable taking them until i get a haircut


----------



## ACNiko

Dinomates said:


> Damn, handsome uwu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :u


 Haha thank you


----------



## Airen

There are lots of good looking people on this forum. @_@ I'm a bit hesitant to post mine but welp here we go.



Spoiler



View attachment 42147


----------



## Chris

Marii said:


> ahhh tinaaa stoppp it you're cute too ahahahsdalkj T_T <3 thankyouhides



<3





KarlaKGB said:


> scumbag macbook



Best laptop I've ever had. 





Jake. said:


> if i wasnt A-class gay then we would literally be a perfect model couple we are literally proof of gods existence



absolutely. <3 





Airen said:


> There are lots of good looking people on this forum. @_@ I'm a bit hesitant to post mine but welp here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42147



You're pretty!


----------



## Byngo

Airen said:


> There are lots of good looking people on this forum. @_@ I'm a bit hesitant to post mine but welp here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42147



What are you talking about? You're very pretty.


----------



## U s a g i

Titi said:


> What character is that on your shirt?



I got this shirt quite a while ago lol pretty sure it's Haruhi Suzumiya but now I want to go look at it to make sure xD


----------



## Airen

Tina said:


> You're pretty!



Thank you! You're very pretty. 



Lunatic said:


> What are you talking about? You're very pretty.



Thank you! The hesitance comes mostly from privacy reasons, but I know everyone has those days where we think we look like ogres.


----------



## ACNiko

Airen said:


> There are lots of good looking people on this forum. @_@ I'm a bit hesitant to post mine but welp here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42147



You are cute


----------



## easpa

Spoiler







I bought a vaporeon plush at comic con and it's my favourite thing ahh


----------



## ACNiko

Pachireecko said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42179
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a vaporeon plush at comic con and it's my favourite thing ahh


Aaww so cute!


----------



## Elijo

segergsg


----------



## TaliZorah

Welp.


----------



## doveling

oh gosh your pretty^

gahh everyone is beautiful on here
//floats in space


----------



## TaliZorah

forest deer said:


> oh gosh your pretty^
> 
> gahh everyone is beautiful on here
> //floats in space



If you were speaking to me then thank you very much!
I edit a lot of stuff though... lol

I'm sure you're equally beautiful. <3
You have to be, you're a mystical forest deer. ​


----------



## Elijo

forest deer said:


> oh gosh your pretty^
> 
> gahh everyone is beautiful on here
> //floats in space


If were talking to me, then thank you! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> Welp.


You're beautiful. <3


----------



## TaliZorah

Kuma said:


> If were talking to me, then thank you! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> You're beautiful. <3



Wow, thank you!
I still think you're just looking at editing.

You look way more natural-beautiful!
Love your hair. <3​


----------



## Airen

ACNiko said:


> You are cute



Thank you.


----------



## averylee97

TaliZorah said:


> Welp.



Whoa... You are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TaliZorah

averylee97 said:


> Whoa... You are absolutely beautiful!



Gah, stahp. ;A;
Thank you, though.
It really means a lot.

I was trying to look for your post to say the same about you but...
That 300 pages...​


----------



## NaraFlower

TaliZorah said:


> boop



You are so pretty! D:


----------



## TaliZorah

NaraFlower said:


> You are so pretty! D:



FOUND YOU!
LOVE your red hair!
And you can pull off red lipstick!
I've always wanted to pull that off.

Btw, thank you for the compliment. <3​


----------



## Balverine

(such pretty people here (/w\)

I need a haircut but


----------



## Elijo

TaliZorah said:


> Wow, thank you!
> I still think you're just looking at editing.
> 
> You look way more natural-beautiful!
> Love your hair. <3​


Thank you so much. <3 I honestly look like I'm about to kill someone with that smile though. D;


----------



## NaraFlower

TaliZorah said:


> FOUND YOU!
> LOVE your red hair!
> And you can pull off red lipstick!
> I've always wanted to pull that off.
> 
> Btw, thank you for the compliment. <3​



Thank you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kuma said:


> New haircut! <3



You are pretty! Love the haircut!


----------



## averylee97

TaliZorah said:


> Gah, stahp. ;A;
> Thank you, though.
> It really means a lot.
> 
> I was trying to look for your post to say the same about you but...
> That 300 pages...​



Well, I appreciate you looking, but I haven't posted a picture yet. I haven't found one I like of me. Or I haven't cared enough to take one.


----------



## TaliZorah

averylee97 said:


> Well, I appreciate you looking, but I haven't posted a picture yet. I haven't found one I like of me. Or I haven't cared enough to take one.



Man I was creeping so hard trying to find you.
I understand. I edit a lot of things until I like what I see.

I'm sure you have nothing to worry about, though.
Everyone on here are so good looking. ;A;​


----------



## Elijo

NaraFlower said:


> You are pretty! Love the haircut!



Thank you! <3


----------



## ACNiko

GanCeann said:


> (such pretty people here (/w\)
> 
> I need a haircut but


Good-looking girl!


----------



## Titi

hyda said:


> I got this shirt quite a while ago lol pretty sure it's Haruhi Suzumiya but now I want to go look at it to make sure xD



Oh. I thought it looked like Yoh from Shaman King and I had so many childhood memories all of a sudden.


----------



## lazuli

Spoiler: bleh






*this is a picure my bim teacher took for our e-portolios
i hate the little curl my hair is doing so much
evveryone looks mature but me haha*


----------



## Marii

caligulasAquarium said:


> Spoiler: bleh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42363
> 
> 
> *this is a picure my bim teacher took for our e-portolios
> i hate the little curl my hair is doing so much
> evveryone looks mature but me haha*



i never knew eridan was so adorable
andhadnotgreyskin


----------



## JellyDitto

Here's a rare picture of me in my natural habitat.


----------



## Cosmic

Domowithamustache said:


> Here's a rare picture of me in my natural habitat. View attachment 42381


10/10 2cute4life


----------



## toxapex

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: hurrrcut



...Is that Ron Burgundy/Will Ferrell's mustache peeking over your shoulder?


----------



## SockHead

Kuma said:


> New haircut! <3


----------



## squirtle

This picture is kinda old. Dang son. Whoopsss.


----------



## toxapex

Look, a me! With every post I've ever made, it's theoretically possible for a really dedicated stalker to find out where I live and recognize me in public! 



Spoiler







I've never actually taken a picture of myself, don't judge! 

That picture is... hunormous...


----------



## ACNiko

tokayseye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42468
> 
> 
> 
> I've never actually taken a picture of myself, don't judge!
> 
> That picture is... hunormous...


 Handsome


----------



## Chris

edited.


----------



## Poppyann

Once again I have a different colour hair. Never been anything like pink before though.


----------



## Elijo

SockHead said:


>



Do you like it?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Poppyann said:


> Once again I have a different colour hair. Never been anything like pink before though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42630



What's next?


----------



## Poppyann

KarlaKGB said:


> What's next?



I dont know xD I get bored pretty easy


----------



## oak

Got some new nose bling~


Spoiler


----------



## Trundle

This here is a picture someone photoshopped of me unexpectedly. Yes that is my face, yes I enjoy KFC.


----------



## Princess

Gnome said:


> Spoiler: ah, youth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my face is perpetually stuck like this, please help



HOLY ****
IM SO CONFUSED
DID YOU EVER HAVE AN AWKWARD UGLY STAGE BECAUSE I THINK NOT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kuma said:


> New haircut! <3


So pretty <3
You're going to be killin everyone with your good looks when you're older.


----------



## Caius

pallycake said:


> HOLY ****
> IM SO CONFUSED
> DID YOU EVER HAVE AN AWKWARD UGLY STAGE BECAUSE I THINK NOT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> So pretty <3
> You're going to be killin everyone with your good looks when you're older.



Pretty much these in response to you two. Jesus.

Texas has not treated me well. I'm not used to dehydrating by air.



Spoiler: Kill me











Cheeks are like craters.


----------



## radical6

noahmeow said:


> Got some new nose bling~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42670



ur cute


----------



## Mariah

Zr388 said:


> Pretty much these in response to you two. Jesus.
> 
> Texas has not treated me well. I'm not used to dehydrating by air.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeks are like craters.


Why do you have your eyeliner so thick?


----------



## Princess

Zr388 said:


> Pretty much these in response to you two. Jesus.
> 
> Texas has not treated me well. I'm not used to dehydrating by air.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeks are like craters.



Your eyes are so gorgeous


----------



## squirtle

Mariah said:


> Why do you have your eyeliner so thick?



It's not my style either, but get over it.


----------



## katelynross

Spoiler






big forehead gang


----------



## Caius

Mariah said:


> Why do you have your eyeliner so thick?



The only 'thick' is above the eye. I have a lot of skin problems around my eyes, and use a medicated eyeliner that protects the skin around them to prevent scabbing over when I'm out in the sun. I also have extremely light eyes and am excessively photosensitive. The eyeliner thickens the base of the lashes and casts a nice shadow.



Spoiler








You can't see it all that well, but on that lower lid there's a papilloma from skin scabbing over that kind of bothers me.



katelynross said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42765
> 
> 
> big forehead gang



You still look nice.


----------



## Party Poison

Spoiler: HNG







Hng, them chubby genetic cheeks.  This is also my hair on a tamed day; it usually tries to do a weird Italy/anime curl in the middle (hng, the amount of hairspray to keep it down =~= I might just cut it off)..​


----------



## katelynross

Zr388 said:


> You still look nice.



thanks beautiful


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Spoiler







That was from Homecoming this year


----------



## Mercedes

mccorgi said:


> i take maybe one selfie every two weeks because it takes a great deal of preparation before i can deem my appearance acceptable for a selfie? it takes a lot of angles and hair-adjustment and lighting or else i look like the inside of someone's butthole
> 
> 
> Spoiler: selfies


Your adorable :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zr388 said:


> Pretty much these in response to you two. Jesus.
> 
> Texas has not treated me well. I'm not used to dehydrating by air.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeks are like craters.


I excepted you to look all mean and ruff and tuff! But you Beautiful !  I love your eyes ;-; omg


----------



## Trundle

This is another picture photoshopped by the same person. My finest hour.


----------



## toxapex

Trundle said:


> This is another picture photoshopped by the same person. My finest hour.



I wish I could have a long, flowing mane like yours. The guy on your back is cool too.


----------



## Monster

delete, reposting..


----------



## Bones15

me about a month ago. don't judge, i was hungover! D:


----------



## yosugay

Bones15 said:


> me about a month ago. don't judge, i was hungover! D:



hot


----------



## Bones15

yosugay said:


> hot


haha thanks


----------



## Lauren

Feeling really happy today! Thought id say, hi friends and new pants! 


Spoiler


----------



## Poppyann

Lauren said:


> Feeling really happy today! Thought id say, hi friends and new pants!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You're pretty c:


----------



## averylee97

Lauren said:


> Feeling really happy today! Thought id say, hi friends and new pants!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Gorgeous!


----------



## Monster

Serious photo...



Impersonation of a pig.


----------



## yosugay

MonsterXA said:


> View attachment 43138
> 
> Serious photo...
> 
> View attachment 43137
> 
> Impersonation of a pig.



ur cute


----------



## Kaireevee

This is moi!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  I am a Transformer tbh
> 
> 
> 
> First form (most common form)
> View attachment 42004
> Second form
> View attachment 42002
> Third form (rarest) aka trying to look my age
> View attachment 42003
> 
> 
> 
> how2look older


Gah, you're gorgeous!


----------



## Monster

yosugay said:


> ur cute



Thank you!


----------



## amemome

all you beautiful people!!!


----------



## ghostbab

(｡・//ε//・｡) everyone is so cute oh no,, 
someday i'll get an okay selfie and post


----------



## EikoPanda

Been looking through the thread and you're all just so pretty and cute! (?｡? ω ?｡?)



Spoiler: This is me :3


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

I'm on the left, then there is my youngest, then my eldest (who also plays AC:NL) and finally my partner


----------



## oak

BigZombieMonkey said:


> I'm on the left, then there is my youngest, then my eldest (who also plays AC:NL) and finally my partner


A family that plays acnl together, stays together. That's a lovely family photo :3


----------



## spamurai

BigZombieMonkey said:


> I'm on the left, then there is my youngest, then my eldest (who also plays AC:NL) and finally my partner



Dude, your family rocks! What a cool looking crew


----------



## averylee97

BigZombieMonkey said:


> I'm on the left, then there is my youngest, then my eldest (who also plays AC:NL) and finally my partner



You sir, have a beautiful family!


----------



## Balverine

ACNiko said:


> Good-looking girl!



Ugh thank you (/w\)


----------



## Hamusuta

i'll let u guys decide which one is me 


Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

dat daily selfie


----------



## averylee97

Ok. I've complimented a lot of you. Now here's my face....



Spoiler: Extremely reluctant....






Spoiler: Still quite hesitant...






Spoiler: Here we go













Lol. I look funny. XD I'm 16, not 13, even though I may look it.


----------



## kk-copic

what am i doing here.
this isn't my thing.
i'm sorry.
//hides in kigurumi​


Spoiler


----------



## radical6

everyone has such nice smiles!
if only i could smile without looking awkward ):


----------



## averylee97

tsundere said:


> everyone has such nice smiles!
> if only i could smile without looking awkward ):



Same. I have a nice smile, but it felt awkward. I may attempt to smile in a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Wish

ayyyy


----------



## averylee97

Wish said:


> ayyyy



Cute!


----------



## Javocado

Wish said:


> ayyyy



lmao


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Me just now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have allergies. Xp

- - - Post Merge - - -

And a sunburn.


----------



## Minties

Javocado said:


> dat daily selfie



DAT SHIRT DOE

BMTH <333


----------



## Javocado

It actually says Bring Me The Chorizo lol 

jk thanks 

I love BMTH!!


----------



## unravel

I'm gonna post mine
But first lemme take a selfie


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I'm gonna post mine
> But first lemme take a selfie



YAY


----------



## Monster

The Hidden Owl said:


> Me just now. View attachment 43298
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have allergies. Xp
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And a sunburn.



Nice smile! 


Don't remember if I posted this, but me trying to be Curly (pig).

View attachment 43137


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Zr388 said:


> Pretty much these in response to you two. Jesus.
> 
> Texas has not treated me well. I'm not used to dehydrating by air.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeks are like craters.



Before I saw this, I thought you were a guy LOL I am not sure why....

Anyway--- hot


----------



## Titi

Mayor Titi reporting in!


----------



## Hamusuta

Wish said:


> ayyyy



Annnn


----------



## cIementine

Titi said:


> Mayor Titi reporting in!



*You're so preeettyyyy o:*


----------



## orangepeanut

Titi said:


> Mayor Titi reporting in!



You remind me of Aubrey Plaza (meant as a compliment)

So pretty


----------



## staticistic1114

*is too ugly to post a pic of myself*


----------



## Titi

Thanks Avalon &  Peanut!
Now let's see if I still get compliment when I post a pic with my glasses and my dorky "I've been on the computer all day" look!

(Also I had no idea who Aubrey Plaza was!)


----------



## Jas0n

I went hiking.



Spoiler






Spoiler: Before the hike













Spoiler: Unintentionally strollin' along like a badass













Spoiler: The view from the top

















Spoiler: My boyfriend losing his mind on the way home, giving us his best zombie impression


----------



## Titi

Took this right now, more accurate to what I look like when posting here, LOL!


----------



## cIementine

*STILL PRETTYY o:*


----------



## Titi

MayorAvalon said:


> *STILL PRETTYY o:*



D'awww thanks that's very sweet of you!


----------



## spamurai

Jas0n said:


> I went hiking.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before the hike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unintentionally strollin' along like a badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The view from the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My boyfriend losing his mind on the way home, giving us his best zombie impression



Looks like a fun trip man 
The views are awesome.


----------



## Titi

Jas0n said:


> I went hiking.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before the hike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unintentionally strollin' along like a badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The view from the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My boyfriend losing his mind on the way home, giving us his best zombie impression



Holy wow where is that?
Looks like a beautiful place. I love going hiking as well.
Nothing beats breath taking views and fresh air.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BigZombieMonkey said:


> I'm on the left, then there is my youngest, then my eldest (who also plays AC:NL) and finally my partner



Such a lovely family photo, you all looks so cute.
And your daughters look so much like you!!!
You guys look like you could model for a healthy cereal box, hahaha!


----------



## Jas0n

Titi said:


> Holy wow where is that?
> Looks like a beautiful place. I love going hiking as well.
> Nothing beats breath taking views and fresh air.



Mt. Snowdon in Northern Wales. It was very beautiful! We ended up taking one of the hardest paths up the mountain and I was almost dying by the end of it, though. We also got stuck inside a rain cloud near the top as we were scrambling up the last of the loose rocks. Was definitely an interesting experience.


----------



## Titi

Jas0n said:


> Mt. Snowdon in Northern Wales. It was very beautiful! We ended up taking one of the hardest paths up the mountain and I was almost dying by the end of it, though. We also got stuck inside a rain cloud near the top as we were scrambling up the last of the loose rocks. Was definitely an interesting experience.



Oh no hahaha, what an adventure!
At least you got some good sport from the difficult path right?
Being stuck in a rain cloud sounds like an super cool experience though even though it must have been uncomfortable.
I don't usually go for the challenging paths... I'm more up for sight seeing and taking pictures hahaha.


----------



## spamurai

Jas0n said:


> Mt. Snowdon in Northern Wales. It was very beautiful! We ended up taking one of the hardest paths up the mountain and I was almost dying by the end of it, though. We also got stuck inside a rain cloud near the top as we were scrambling up the last of the loose rocks. Was definitely an interesting experience.



Is it really? No way xD
I've been up Snowdon a few times (the easy way sshh). Looks so much better weather in your pics xD


----------



## Hajra

y is every1 kawaii desu no fair


----------



## elliottlukas

yo everybody, i'm elliott and im 19 but i look 15 but i swear im not


----------



## Aizu

Haha, kinda embarrassing in my opinion though (>_<)


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler








Showing my hurr off after I got it cut. From today. I make weird faces in my Instagram photos.

#dealwithit


----------



## squirtle

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43629
> View attachment 43630
> 
> 
> 
> Showing my hurr off after I got it cut. From today. I make weird faces in my Instagram photos.
> 
> #dealwithit



Your beard is magical.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43629
> View attachment 43630
> 
> 
> 
> Showing my hurr off after I got it cut. From today. I make weird faces in my Instagram photos.
> 
> #dealwithit



ilu beard


----------



## Sonicdude41

Meeeeeee


----------



## Javocado

do you like my stupid hair


----------



## RhinoK

The Hidden Owl said:


> Me.
> View attachment 41705



yummy


----------



## MrPicklez

awesomeperson1 said:


> ilu beard



beard luv u 2


----------



## ghostbab

Javocado said:


> do you like my stupid hair



i like your stupid hair


----------



## yosugay

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43629
> View attachment 43630
> 
> 
> 
> Showing my hurr off after I got it cut. From today. I make weird faces in my Instagram photos.
> 
> #dealwithit


for once ur makin a different face aw


----------



## Jake

ItsSarahxo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> 
> That was from Homecoming this year


you are one of the pretties people ive ever seen
bttw i am gay so dont think i am hitting on u



Hamusuta said:


> i'll let u guys decide which one is me


idk help me pls



Javocado said:


> dat daily selfie


I WAS LITEERALLY JUST SCROLLING DOWN AND FIRST THING I SAW WAS YOUR USERNAME AND THEN I SAW THE PIC BUT ONLY THE TOP AND I LEGIT THOUGHT IT WAS SOCKHEADS ROOM LOOOOOOOOOL AND I WAS LIEK 'WHAT THE **** IS HE DOING IN SOCKHEADS ROOM' AND THEN I THOUGHT THAT U WERE POSTIN A PIC FOR SOCKHEAD AND THEN I SAW U AND THEN I THOUGHT U WERE SOCKHEAD AND THEN I REAALIZED AND NOW I AM DYING OF LAUGHETETR



Minties said:


> DAT SHIRT DOE
> 
> BMTH <333


go away he is mine



hi


Spoiler


----------



## Mercedes

Took this at Halloween 



 Secretly a furry <3


----------



## JoJoCan

lol cool!


----------



## cannedcommunism

Just took this now. Usually gel my hair up.


----------



## Cudon

FoxWolf64 said:


> View attachment 43897
> 
> Just took this now. Usually gel my hair up.


You reminds me of someone and it bugs me ?~?


----------



## cannedcommunism

Dinomates said:


> You reminds me of someone and it bugs me ?~?



I get that a lot


----------



## Kip

FoxWolf64 said:


> I get that a lot


You remind me of Phil (AmazingPhil)!


----------



## cannedcommunism

Kip said:


> You remind me of Phil (AmazingPhil)!



See? PROOF!


----------



## FireNinja1

Probably gonna take this down, but well, here.



Spoiler



View attachment 43967


----------



## Mercedes

Luckypinch said:


> View attachment 43896
> Took this at Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> Secretly a furry <3



I hope I look cuuute ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> Probably gonna take this down, but well, here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43967



:O U look like sum 1 I no!!!!!


----------



## Chris

FireNinja1 said:


> Probably gonna take this down, but well, here.



You're adorable, Mr Backscrubber. And upside down.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler












It was a long day and I was on Snapchat with my brother.

I'm not naked. Just shirtless.


----------



## Elov

Spoiler



.


----------



## Anie

Will probably delete this later though, yeesh.



Spoiler


----------



## Mino

Jake. said:


> Spoiler



I've missed your pretty eyebrows.


----------



## Jake

Mino said:


> I've missed your pretty eyebrows.



ive missed u mino <3


----------



## yosugay

FireNinja1 said:


> Probably gonna take this down, but well, here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43967



you have pretty lips


----------



## katelynross

me when people here call themselves ugly 

you are all beautiful and i love you  lol


----------



## MrPicklez

katelynross said:


> me when people here call themselves ugly
> View attachment 44113
> you are all beautiful and i love you  lol


----------



## Alice

MrKisstoefur said:


>








Some people


----------



## katelynross

Bahahahahahaha^^^
i mean as long as you think youre kawaii/cute, then its fine  "popular" girls aint **** lol


----------



## Jake

katelynross said:


> Bahahahahahaha^^^
> i mean as long as you think youre kawaii/cute, then its fine  "popular" girls aint **** lol



im a popular girl


----------



## katelynross

Jake. said:


> im a popular girl



_i think i secretly have a crush on you then shhh_


----------



## Kaireevee

Minties said:


> DAT SHIRT DOE
> 
> BMTH <333



I hear you on that one!!


----------



## Jake

katelynross said:


> _i think i secretly have a crush on you then shhh_



Well I am a former model so it's only natural

#jesus


----------



## katelynross

Jake. said:


> Well I am a former model so it's only natural
> 
> #jesus




im prob marrying you without your consent bc perfect brows duh


----------



## Transmundane

Everybody is a cutie patootie.



Spoiler: Meeeeee ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Toeto

Transmundane said:


> Everybody is a cutie patootie.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Meeeeee ? ▽ ` )ﾉ
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44295



OMG THAT HAIR COLOR I NEED.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holy **** that's big sorry.


----------



## averylee97

Transmundane said:


> Everybody is a cutie patootie.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Meeeeee ? ▽ ` )ﾉ
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44295



As are you! You're very pretty!


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: praying 2 Lord Bob


----------



## Jake

katelynross said:


> im prob marrying you without your consent bc perfect brows duh


o..... that is ok.
i plan to propose to a lot of ppl and then after the engagement parties and i take all the free gifts i will call off the wedding so thats ok



Javocado said:


> Spoiler: praying 2 Lord Bob
> 
> 
> 
> ur mom





Spoiler: praying 2 Lord Bob



#jesus


----------



## Shirohibiki

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: praying 2 Lord Bob



jav ur so handsome omg

ALSO I FOUND AN ACTUAL IRL PICTURE OF ME


Spoiler: nikki irl








Image source


----------



## epona

a picture of me for ur enjoyment xxx


----------



## Boo_is_dead

Shirohibiki said:


> jav ur so handsome omg
> 
> ALSO I FOUND AN ACTUAL IRL PICTURE OF ME
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nikki irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image source



What a soft and fluffy patootie :3



epona said:


> View attachment 44638
> 
> a picture of me for ur enjoyment xxx



So beautiful, love your eyes and hair (♥ω♥ ) ~♪
This is me ／(･ ? ･)＼



Spoiler




jk here's the real one:


Spoiler


----------



## Marii

Boo_is_dead said:


> jk here's the real one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44649



you're so cutee!! *-*


----------



## Javocado

epona said:


> View attachment 44638
> 
> a picture of me for ur enjoyment xxx



hey i enjoyed this

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> jav ur so handsome omg
> 
> ALSO I FOUND AN ACTUAL IRL PICTURE OF ME
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nikki irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image source



dawwww thanks bud


----------



## Jas0n

Got a few more photos from the hike:



Spoiler


----------



## epona

Javocado said:


> hey i enjoyed this



thanks 4 enjoying


----------



## Panduhh

*Tries to be apart of the *in *crowd.*
Animal crossing attracts a gawjus group of people!
I understand I look 17.. No.. no I am not, I am 24. xD 


Spoiler


----------



## squirtle

Who needs makeup and cool clothes when you have a ferret and oversized band shirts hm.


----------



## squirtle

Wow it's so big kill me now


----------



## emmatheweirdo

squirtle said:


> View attachment 44781
> 
> Who needs makeup and cool clothes when you have a ferret and oversized band shirts hm.



DAT FERRET THO <3333 I NEED ONE
Also is that a TDWP shirt? c:


----------



## Panduhh

squirtle said:


> Wow it's so big kill me now



Lol just put it in a spoiler xD


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Spoiler: It's kinda old, but oh well











I'd also like to apologize for my face for such a crappy quality photo~​


----------



## squirtle

emmatheweirdo said:


> DAT FERRET THO <3333 I NEED ONE
> Also is that a TDWP shirt? c:




Yes it is!!! I have loved that band for yearsss!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Panduhh said:


> Lol just put it in a spoiler xD



10/10 too lazy.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

squirtle said:


> Yes it is!!! I have loved that band for yearsss!



I love them too c:


----------



## Cudon

squirtle said:


> View attachment 44781
> 
> Who needs makeup and cool clothes when you have a ferret and oversized band shirts hm.


You're really pretty. The fact that you say ''who needs makeup'' yet still do the kissy / duck face thing bugs me though. Let me have your ferret. ?_?


----------



## KarlaKGB

That's the least ducky "duck face" I've seen


----------



## Panduhh

*Slightly disgusted face*


----------



## squirtle

Dinomates said:


> You're really pretty. The fact that you say ''who needs makeup'' yet still do the kissy / duck face thing bugs me though. Let me have your ferret. ?_?



I wasn't doing the "kissy/duck face thing" though? Ha. Not at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> That's the least ducky "duck face" I've seen



YEAH LEGIT. My face must just be a permanent duck face then. Hahahaha


----------



## MrPicklez

I had a good day today.


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler











me on my last day of school as an undergrad <)


----------



## squirtle

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me on my last day of school as an undergrad <)




Oh my, you're so pretty!!!


----------



## dizzy bone

squirtle said:


> Oh my, you're so pretty!!!



thank you *_*


----------



## Diamondarcadia

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me on my last day of school as an undergrad <)



Muy caliente!


----------



## Byngo

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 44846
> 
> I had a good day today.



Luv the shirt


----------



## Hyoshido

It actually is hella lovely.

Speaking of lovely, Kisstoefur, How long you gonna grow that lush beard? *^*


----------



## Caius

Decided to lop most of my hair off.

Also that *beard.*


----------



## SarahKitKat

Meee lol i look so stupid -_-


----------



## squirtle

SarahKitKat said:


> View attachment 45071
> Meee lol i look so stupid -_-



You don't look stupid! Haha

(Also, Alan Ashby walked by me holding a kitten 2 times. And a couple hours later, I was sitting outside a movie theater and he walked by me trying to get into it. Saw OM&M live when they were good. The Depths was killer.)


----------



## osva567

Me the one on the right. Left my brother. :3


----------



## SarahKitKat

Well, thnx lol idek what face im making....hahahahahhh

^Y'all cute too XP


----------



## osva567

Thanks that pic lol


----------



## xxDianaxx

...


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Cent said:


> Decided to lop most of my hair off.
> 
> Also that *beard.*



Aww, you are so pretty. You look really young here too! And nice shirt btw


----------



## yosugay

Pinkymary said:


> View attachment 45141
> XD


You are so fabulous


----------



## xxDianaxx

yosugay said:


> You are so fabulous



Thank u


----------



## mob

BIG LOSER ALERT


Spoiler: warning your eyes might rott


----------



## ShinySandwich

gamzee said:


> BIG LOSER ALERT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: warning your eyes might rott



<3


----------



## Hyoshido

gamzee said:


> warning your eyes might rott


dude you hella, My eyes are still working.
wtf am I doing wrong lol

Serious tho, you hella cute, keep bein' cute aiiight.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: i'm totally on the left










p\


----------



## tylarlar

Spoiler: food is my life


----------



## ShinySandwich

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: i'm totally on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p\



OMG you are a girl? WTTF


----------



## Javocado

ShinySandwich said:


> OMG you are a girl? WTTF



no, sarcasm intended hahaha


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: i'm totally on the left
> 
> 
> 
> hi



u get cuter nd cuter each time


----------



## Kildor

ShinySandwich said:


> OMG you are a girl? WTTF



He was being sarcastic. He is the handsome gent on the right.

He looks like Jesus with short hair.


----------



## Javocado

kildor22 said:


> He was being sarcastic. He is the handsome gent on the right.
> 
> He looks like Jesus with short hair.



Best comp ever, that's going in the sig!


----------



## Jake

kildor22 said:


> He looks like Jesus with short hair.



n

once i was driving on the freeway goin at like 100km/hr and i was losin control so then i put my CD in and it played jesus take the wheel and then i let go of the steering wheel and jesus came thru and took the wheel and guided me safely on the road i saw jesus he does not look like that


----------



## yosugay

kildor22 said:


> He was being sarcastic. He is the handsome gent on the right.
> 
> He looks like Jesus with short hair.



how do u kno wat jesus looks like????


----------



## Kildor

Javocado said:


> Best comp ever, that's going in the sig!


My quotes tend to make it into people's signatures.


Jake. said:


> n
> 
> once i was driving on the freeway goin at like 100km/hr and i was losin control so then i put my CD in and it played jesus take the wheel and then i let go of the steering wheel and jesus came thru and took the wheel and guided me safely on the road i saw jesus he does not look like that



Wrong. That probably was just Carrie Underwood or Javocado.
Next time I see Jesus I'll ask him if he has a new haircut.


I chuckled a little.


----------



## toxapex

kildor22 said:


> My quotes tend to make it into people's signatures.



Oh my... how did you do that?
l
l
v


----------



## MrPicklez

Lunatic said:


> Luv the shirt



I got it at Forever 21 in the men's clothing :>



Hyogo said:


> It actually is hella lovely.
> 
> Speaking of lovely, Kisstoefur, How long you gonna grow that lush beard? *^*



As long as I possibly can or until I finish pharmacy school. Maybe even after that.



Cent said:


> Decided to lop most of my hair off.
> 
> Also that *beard.*



That *beard* is right.

_Beard is love
Beard is life
Fear the beard
Praise the beard_


----------



## roseiscrossing

SO UM IS EVERYONE ON TBT A MODEL OR WHAT


----------



## Jake

roseiscrossing said:


> SO UM IS EVERYONE ON TBT A MODEL OR WHAT



no, only i am


----------



## MrPicklez

A boy and his sammich.


----------



## Jacob4

tylarlar said:


> Spoiler: food is my life



YES

FOOD IS ALSO MY LIFE


----------



## Cory

MrKisstoefur said:


> A boy and his sammich.



Hit me up sometime.


----------



## mogyay

I wish so much I had a beard, ugh, always look good, always.

Here's a picture of my rabbit with a moustache omg so cute



Spoiler


----------



## Cory

Me from like I year ago. I pretty much look the same now.


----------



## MrPicklez

Cory said:


> Me from like I year ago. I pretty much look the same now.



Hey, baby, wanna go out on the town and... y'know... touch butts?


----------



## Cory

MrKisstoefur said:


> Hey, baby, wanna go out on the town and... y'know... touch butts?



Of course I would.


----------



## SarahKitKat

i like butt touching
LOLJK


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Kildor

MrKisstoefur said:


> A boy and his sammich.



I'd like to go out and touch butts with you sometime.


----------



## Capella

Spoiler: Omg I'm so ugly D:


----------



## xxDianaxx

MayorIris said:


> Spoiler: Omg I'm so ugly D:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45489



Gurll don't say that about my Kanye west ( ikr!) &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;, oh btw can't wait for my surprise :00


----------



## Shirohibiki

holy **** gamzee-senpai is hot
also everyone else is hot (mrkisstoefur THAT BEARD WOW..........SUCH MIGHTINESS...........)
why is this happening to mEEEE
tbt is full of hot people rip me


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler



View attachment 45514



^_^ ... i donno why it's sideways


----------



## Princess Weeb

Spoiler:  anime eye game mad on point like


----------



## Gandalf

Cory said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me from like I year ago. I pretty much look the same now.



I pictured you with a lot more arms for some reason.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45514
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^ ... i donno why it's sideways


Every person who looked at your picture:






haha



MrKisstoefur said:


> A boy and his sammich.



This is a look I can admire!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

MrKisstoefur said:


> A boy and his sammich.



Ugh that beard omg 
Why are beards so attractive? asdfghjkl;


----------



## Javocado

need to stop recycling this outfit lol but got that pokeball collectible on deck


Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

BigZombieMonkey said:


>



whered u get that pic of oath


----------



## epona

im a closet ginger



Spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB

epona said:


> im a closet ginger
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45691



What. A. Mess.

(the room)


----------



## epona

KarlaKGB said:


> What. A. Mess.
> 
> (the room)



i was in the middle of moving out haha


----------



## Kildor

Javocado said:


> need to stop recycling this outfit lol but got that pokeball collectible on deck
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I can't believe Jesus has a Pok?ball. 

Seriously man, I love how you look.


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> whered u get that pic of oath



yo that's shady


----------



## Ashtot

Kildor said:


> I can't believe Jesus has a Pok?ball.
> 
> Seriously man, I love how you look.



Tbh Jesus would have probably looked more like a buff middle eastern man.


----------



## spamurai

Just got a new hair cut xD


----------



## requiem

i'm seventeen and i literally look five. help.


----------



## Celestefey

requiem said:


> View attachment 45898
> i'm seventeen and i literally look five. help.



You look so pretty! And I think you look like you're 17, so don't worry about it! ^^

My big alpaca arrived earlier on this week. She's so soft and cuddly (and once again I am dressed in cosplay... I don't think I make a very good Kirino)!



Spoiler


----------



## staticistic1114

Alice said:


> Some people



so true
boy am I glad I'm a genuine ugly


----------



## KarlaKGB

requiem said:


> View attachment 45898
> i'm seventeen and i literally look five. help.



Literally. Five.

Help is on its way.


----------



## Punchies

requiem said:


> View attachment 45898
> i'm seventeen and i literally look five. help.



Emma Watson is that you? o.o



Himari said:


> You look so pretty! And I think you look like you're 17, so don't worry about it! ^^
> 
> My big alpaca arrived earlier on this week. She's so soft and cuddly (and once again I am dressed in cosplay... I don't think I make a very good Kirino)!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Awww don't say that. You're very pretty and you'd make a VERY good Kirino <3.....And I'll be Kyousuke huehuehue


----------



## BeatlesFan789

I took this one last week, it was nice out and it got me in a good enough mood to actually smile in a photo for a change. xD


----------



## Kammeh

Spoiler: 14 year old grump











Everyone else here is so cuteeee ;o;


----------



## SockHead

i didnt kno the camera went off!!


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

SockHead said:


> i didnt kno the camera went off!!



im laughing so hard omg


----------



## requiem

Punchies said:


> Emma Watson is that you? o.o



oh my god sh ;o;  

thanks guys <3  and also, everybody here is adorable omg u w u


----------



## KarlaKGB

Literally. Five.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

Alice said:


> Some people


I can agree but I don't think there is anythign wrong with giving someone a little confidence boost, only reason I've not complimented is because I'm 32 and it would come across creepy lol


----------



## Reenhard

My shirt says "Im sexy and I know it"

Can't wait untill I get rid of my braces


----------



## Hyoshido

Either my vision is playing up but you have a slightish "point" at the end of your nose I think?, I guess that atleast explains why you draw pointy noses alot.

I wouldn't last 5 minutes with braces, How long you had em' in for?


----------



## Cudon

Hyogo said:


> Either my vision is playing up but you have a slightish "point" at the end of your nose I think?, I guess that atleast explains why you draw pointy noses alot.
> 
> I wouldn't last 5 minutes with braces, How long you had em' in for?


Ac characters do have pointy noses in general, however I do see it. Your sight aint acting up :u


----------



## Reenhard

Hyogo said:


> Either my vision is playing up but you have a slightish "point" at the end of your nose I think?, I guess that atleast explains why you draw pointy noses alot.
> 
> I wouldn't last 5 minutes with braces, How long you had em' in for?



Yeah I got a pointy noise...pppft

I got them for almost 6 years, I will also later go into jaw sugery because I got a strong overbite as well.


----------



## Hyoshido

Naw, looks cute. I have such a boring nose =n=

And jebus, hope that goes well D:


----------



## Punchies

Reenhard said:


> My shirt says "Im sexy and I know it"
> 
> Can't wait untill I get rid of my braces



Pretty <3. lol it feels weird when it's your first day without braces. Cause your mouth expects to feel the brackets but they're already gone o.o


----------



## Reenhard

Punchies said:


> Pretty <3. lol it feels weird when it's your first day without braces. Cause your mouth expects to feel the brackets but they're already gone o.o



I cant wait for that day tho, after 6 years. Im sick tierd of it


----------



## SockHead

KarlaKGB said:


> Literally. Five.



and i am 5


----------



## skylerracerGT

I don't have a recent photo but this is from Junior year.




I still kinda look the same


----------



## SockHead

skylerracerGT said:


> I don't have a recent photo but this is from Junior year.
> 
> ~
> 
> I still kinda look the same



do you go to hogwarts??


----------



## Gandalf

^

I'll give you a pokeball if you tell me how to get there.


----------



## MrPicklez

I got my new Daniel Bryan shirt in the mail yesterday! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## skylerracerGT

SockHead said:


> do you go to hogwarts??





Gandalf said:


> ^
> 
> I'll give you a pokeball if you tell me how to get there.



no guys sorry... it Urban Prep Charter Academy of Chicago.


----------



## Aizu

Spoiler







Me as Freya from Chobits


----------



## Hyoshido

That's purrdy yooo, I've wanted to cosplay as something for awhile ono


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> That's purrdy yooo, I've wanted to cosplay as something for awhile ono



Thanks! Who did you wanna Cosplay as?


----------



## Hyoshido

Thing is, I haven't exactly "planned" it so I have no idea.

Although they must have abit of a gut, I aint super thin lol.


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> Thing is, I haven't exactly "planned" it so I have no idea.
> 
> Although they must have abit of a gut, I aint super thin lol.



Lol, I'm cosplaying as Noire from Hyperdimension Neptunia Next, though I don't really have that "typical" top heavy anime figure XD


----------



## Jakerz

Spoiler







Beach Cross-eyed Photo ^^^



Spoiler







Selfie 4 Dayz ^^^


----------



## Olive

Because people should know what the Poop King looks like. I hope you all like my knee cap.


----------



## Marii

Olive said:


> Because people should know what the Poop King looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46260
> 
> 
> I hope you all like my knee cap.



poop king looks so poopalicious <3


----------



## Olive

Marii said:


> poop king looks so poopalicious <3



obb <3


----------



## CR33P




----------



## Kildor

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 46150
> 
> I got my new Daniel Bryan shirt in the mail yesterday! Yes! Yes! Yes!



I have seen you before somewhere... Duck Dynasty? On the news for touching butts?


----------



## ShinySandwich

Marii said:


> poop king looks so poopalicious <3


I was gonna say the exact same thing, LOL


----------



## Olive

ShinySandwich said:


> I was gonna say the exact same thing, LOL



Oh my


----------



## staticistic1114

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 46150
> 
> I got my new Daniel Bryan shirt in the mail yesterday! Yes! Yes! Yes!



its very ironic how when I first saw yu I'm like "wow he looks so much like Daniel Bryan.. but more of a santa version"
no offence, I'm being totally honest xD ily bby♥


----------



## Lauren

Me yesterday, super hot day! 


Spoiler


----------



## Chris

You're so goddamn pretty Lauren. <3


----------



## Flop

Eww it's Flop


----------



## staticistic1114

cutieee!! ^


----------



## Kildor

Flop said:


> Eww it's Flop
> View attachment 46458



Eww its a magikarp


----------



## Lauren

Tina said:


> You're so goddamn pretty Lauren. <3



Minus the **** nose :,(


----------



## tessabel

I'll post a picture next time I'm not like, in bed. One thing that surprised me browsing through this thread is how many dudes are on TBT.... For some reason I automatically picture everyone as a girl!


----------



## Mewmewmewm

And here you can see the natural poodle in its native habitat. . .

Oh no, you've scared it!

The poodle now hides behind a Domo, scared and afraid of its own uglyness XD

ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## Olive

CookingOkasan said:


> 200% into the poop king
> 
> also it's broody summer time ayo



ayoooo, looking good


----------



## Nymeri

From the Norwegian Constitution Day yesterday :>


----------



## Chris

Actually went out for something other than college for the first time in months. Had to get dressed up ofc. 



Spoiler



[removed]



I swear my hair looked better before I went out:



Spoiler



[removed]


----------



## Stevey Queen

squirtle said:


> View attachment 44781
> 
> Who needs makeup and cool clothes when you have a ferret and oversized band shirts hm.



Your ferret looks so happy


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> Actually went out for something other than college for the first time in months. Had to get dressed up ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> yolo
> 
> 
> 
> I swear my hair looked better before I went out:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hi



omg.... 'birthday girl' it wasnt even ur bday wat an attention seeker!!1!!!!!!


----------



## PurplPanda

Tina said:


> Actually went out for something other than college for the first time in months. Had to get dressed up ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]
> 
> 
> 
> I swear my hair looked better before I went out:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]


Happy birthday! Again!


----------



## squirtle

LoveMcQueen said:


> Your ferret looks so happy



HE IS CUZ HE IS A BAD AND SPOILED FERRET HAHA. HE WAS HAVING A BABY TANTRUM FIT EARLIER AND LITERALLY RIPPED THE METAL DOOR, THAT IS WELDED ON TO HIS CAGE OFF. IT IS UNFIXABLE AND HIS CAGE IS WORTH OVER 400 BUCKS. I AM STILL IN SHOCK HA.


----------



## Sonicdude41

Spoiler: 2sexy4u











lookin good 4 dat camera, no make uppp


----------



## Cariad

Tina said:


> Actually went out for something other than college for the first time in months. Had to get dressed up ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]
> 
> 
> 
> I swear my hair looked better before I went out:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



You so pretty Tina! He you had a great birthday


----------



## Marii

Sonicdude41 said:


> Spoiler: 2sexy4u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good 4 dat camera, no make uppp



fabbbb gurlllllll


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tina said:


> Actually went out for something other than college for the first time in months. Had to get dressed up ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]
> 
> 
> 
> I swear my hair looked better before I went out:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Are all Scots that white?


----------



## giamiabia

P.S. That's not a zit, it's a mole. An angry red mole I have grown to love.


----------



## Chris

Jake. said:


> omg.... 'birthday girl' it wasnt even ur bday wat an attention seeker!!1!!!!!!



Hahahaha. 



PurplPanda said:


> Happy birthday! Again!



Thank you!



Sonicdude41 said:


> Spoiler: 2sexy4u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good 4 dat camera, no make uppp



Not how I imagined you.  V. handsome. <3 



MissNoodle said:


> You so pretty Tina! He you had a great birthday



I did! And thank you. 



KarlaKGB said:


> Are all Scots that white?



LOL. I'm just stupidly pale.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Happy late birthday!


----------



## Olive

Oh. Hey. Yeah. Poopking.  All hail. (To Cory by request)


----------



## Cory

Olive said:


> Oh. Hey. Yeah. Poopking. View attachment 46629 All hail.



AW YISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS TRIUMPHANT RETURN!!!


----------



## Pathetic

holy **** you are cute patoot olive!! wow0w


----------



## Lauren

POOP IN MY ...

You look pretty wench


----------



## Byngo

Olive said:


> Oh. Hey. Yeah. Poopking. View attachment 46629 All hail. (To Cory by request)



You're so poopy <3


----------



## Olive

alise said:


> holy **** you are cute patoot olive!! wow0w



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwrefrgtrhbgcv  <3 ty makkine<33333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> POOP IN MY ...
> 
> You look pretty wench



Thanks, ariel. ;0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> You're so poopy <3



oh my tyty. ;o lemme whispuh in yo ear


----------



## mogyay

are you from scotland tina i am also! ps you're super duper perfect looking!

edit; not ready for posting a picture yet actually, too nerve wracking ;_;


----------



## Alice

You're all so cute.


----------



## Olive

mogyay said:


> are you from scotland tina i am also! ps you're super duper perfect looking!
> 
> edit; not ready for posting a picture yet actually, too nerve wracking ;_;



I saw the photo, though!! You're adorable. You look like my best friend. SUUUPER PREEEETTTYYY


----------



## mogyay

Olive said:


> I saw the photo, though!! You're adorable. You look like my best friend. SUUUPER PREEEETTTYYY



omg thank you! that means a lot coming from someone so beautiful wow wow wow ;_;!

it's really hard for me not to sound creepy, sorry ;_;


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## Olive

mogyay said:


> omg thank you! that means a lot coming from someone so beautiful wow wow wow ;_;!
> 
> it's really hard for me not to sound creepy, sorry ;_;



aww shush, you blonde beaut!! <3 Have confidence! You're a doll.


----------



## cIementine

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 46150
> 
> I got my new Daniel Bryan shirt in the mail yesterday! Yes! Yes! Yes!



_Dat beard doe_


----------



## epona

-


----------



## Olive

Spoiler







makeup pics for tina



Spoiler







POOPKING ALL FANCIED UP

- - - Post Merge - - -



epona said:


> View attachment 46688
> 
> my true form
> lol i never take pictures with my glasses on Hi Everyone



OH YOU A CUTIE


----------



## Chris

Olive said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46693
> 
> 
> 
> makeup pics for tina
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46695
> 
> 
> 
> POOPKING ALL FANCIED UP




Oh my gosh you're so gorgeous Olive. <3


----------



## Olive

Tina said:


> Oh my gosh you're so gorgeous Olive. <3



you make me blush. ;o


----------



## CookingOkasan

wahhhhh


----------



## Lauren

Me at this very point at work, bored *cries*


Spoiler


----------



## Olive

CookingOkasan said:


> wahhhhh



i cri evrtim.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> Me at this very point at work, bored *cries*
> 
> 
> Spoiler



lauren, you are too cute for words.


----------



## MrPicklez

Lauren said:


> Me at this very point at work, bored *cries*
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Can I have your shirt? Thanks!


----------



## Lauren

MrKisstoefur said:


> Can I have your shirt? Thanks!



Its a dress ^.^


----------



## Cariad

That dress you're wearing is so pretty Lauren! I wish I could have one like that.


----------



## Hyoshido

I should get a job, get insanely bored till I want to take a selfie and post it on the Internet.

And there we go, instantly loved.
Except by Jake because I won't give him pics.


----------



## MrPicklez

Lauren said:


> Its a dress ^.^



Can I still have it? Jubs called me a pretty girl today <3


----------



## Lauren

MissNoodle said:


> That dress you're wearing is so pretty Lauren! I wish I could have one like that.



They sell them all over the uk, I'm sure you can find one



MrKisstoefur said:


> Can I still have it? Jubs called me a pretty girl today <3



Okay sure thing! You can have it!


----------



## Olive

Lauren said:


> They sell them all over the uk, I'm sure you can find one
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sure thing! You can have it!




I get those shoes though, right?


----------



## epona

Olive said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46693
> 
> 
> 
> makeup pics for tina
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POOPKING ALL FANCIED UP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OH YOU A CUTIE



THANK U U R A CUTIER


----------



## Olive

epona said:


> THANK U U R A CUTIER



nah way, bbcakes.


----------



## Cory

FINALLY FOUND THIS PICTURE!!!


----------



## Olive

Cory said:


> FINALLY FOUND THIS PICTURE!!!



this is the best. lmao wow cory, who's shoulder are you sitting on? <3


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm so sorry.

I'm a mop head kk?


----------



## MrPicklez

I'm a pretty lady <3


----------



## MissGemmaRogers

<--- one more pic on my profile

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 46773
> 
> I'm a pretty lady <3



u have the best beard ever


----------



## Javocado

sweet downtown shot


----------



## SockHead

Olive said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46693
> 
> 
> 
> makeup pics for tina
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46695
> 
> 
> 
> POOPKING ALL FANCIED UP



u r so hawt

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> sweet downtown shot



bruh you friends with a photographer?


----------



## Marii

Spoiler: like a potato


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 46773
> 
> I'm a pretty lady <3



beard wil u marry me


----------



## Cariad

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 46773
> 
> I'm a pretty lady <3


I love your hair! The beard is amAzing tho


----------



## Olive

SockHead said:


> u r so hawt



nah son.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marii said:


> Spoiler: like a potato



best potato i ever did see. ;o you're like a doll


----------



## Zeiro

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46773
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a pretty lady <3








oh my god you look so good i can't even


----------



## Gandalf

Reizo said:


> oh my god you look so good i can't even



Gif makes me cry every time I see it.

Like, when was the last time you were so happy that you fell on your face and kept smiling at the ground. Gold.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also every one looks cool etc


----------



## Jake

Gandalf said:


> Gif makes me cry every time I see it.
> 
> Like, when was the last time you were so happy that you fell on your face and kept smiling at the ground. Gold.



that is what happens to me every time i see a pic of pally and reizo


----------



## Marii

Olive said:


> best potato i ever did see. ;o you're like a doll



omg thank ;_; <3
can u chop me up and drizzle yourself all over me and then we can get hot bby ;D



Spoiler



...
to make french fries


----------



## Olive

Marii said:


> omg thank ;_; <3
> can u chop me up and drizzle yourself all over me and then we can get hot bby ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> to make french fries




More beautiful words have never been spoken to  me.  And certainly not by a more beautiful lady, either. ;o


----------



## Punchies

Pretty late where I live lol. So sorry for not smiling


----------



## Javocado

> bruh you friends with a photographer?



Yeah man he has some pretty sweet shots.
Would you like his tumblr link?


----------



## SockHead

Javocado said:


> Yeah man he has some pretty sweet shots.
> Would you like his tumblr link?



heck ya


----------



## Kildor

Punchies said:


> Pretty late where I live lol. So sorry for not smiling
> 
> View attachment 46844




You look like Javocado m8.


----------



## Javocado

Kildor said:


> You look like Javocado m8.



i think it's the mustache lol


----------



## Punchies

Javocado said:


> i think it's the mustache lol



lol now we're mustache buddies


----------



## Olive

Spoiler







This is my pooping position on the toilet.

No Shame.


----------



## danceonglitter

This was the only recent one I could find that wasn't completely disgusting...everyone's so attractive and I just suck, haha


----------



## cIementine

Olive said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46953
> 
> 
> 
> This is my pooping position on the toilet.
> 
> No Shame.



_You look very pretty, especially in your pooping position! <3_


----------



## Olive

Avalon said:


> _You look very pretty, especially in your pooping position! <3_



omg ty ava  



Spoiler







- - - Post Merge - - -



danceonglitter said:


> View attachment 46956
> This was the only recent one I could find that wasn't completely disgusting...everyone's so attractive and I just suck, haha


aww you are precious


----------



## danceonglitter

Aww thank you!! ^^


----------



## xxDianaxx

One eye ratchet xD


----------



## epona

-


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## Olive

epona said:


> i post in this thread too often!!! but my hair colour changes a lot so i need 2 keep you all updated
> 
> this is from just before i graduated last night!!!!
> View attachment 46989



God you are gorgeous :ccccccccc

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> oh heyyyyy pinky
> 
> yo Kisstoefur got the beard but does he have the hair though?
> 
> View attachment 46995



DAMN SON, hair game almost as strong as mine


----------



## CookingOkasan

I was born into the hair game, moulded by it.


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> oh heyyyyy pinky
> 
> yo Kisstoefur got the beard but does he have the hair though?
> 
> View attachment 46995



dat hair

- - - Post Merge - - -



epona said:


> i post in this thread too often!!! but my hair colour changes a lot so i need 2 keep you all updated
> 
> this is from just before i graduated last night!!!!
> View attachment 46989



who are you, ramona flowers? haha but congrats on graduating!


----------



## epona

thank u 2 everybody


----------



## xxDianaxx

CookingOkasan said:


> oh heyyyyy pinky
> 
> yo Kisstoefur got the beard but does he have the hair though?
> 
> View attachment 46995


What's up ? XD


----------



## Javocado

Bought the new butterfly decor for about 1k bells


Spoiler


----------



## Zeiro

CookingOkasan said:


> oh heyyyyy pinky
> 
> yo Kisstoefur got the beard but does he have the hair though?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46995


GUYS WITH LONG HAIR


----------



## SockHead

@everyone


----------



## Jake

CookingOkasan said:


> oh heyyyyy pinky
> 
> yo Kisstoefur got the beard but does he have the hair though?
> 
> View attachment 46995


You're hot pls msg me



Reizo said:


> GUYS WITH LONG HAIR


hi


----------



## Olive

PoopKing went to the gym with her Royal Poop Bestie.



Spoiler







While at the gym, Poop King embarrassed some teenage boys by lifting more than them.
poopking4ever.


----------



## MrPicklez

Olive said:


> PoopKing went to the gym with her Royal Poop Bestie.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47040
> 
> 
> 
> While at the gym, Poop King embarrassed some teenage boys by lifting more than them.
> poopking4ever.



I got kicked out of planet fitness for grunting too hardcore. **** that place. Haha


----------



## Olive

MrKisstoefur said:


> I got kicked out of planet fitness for grunting too hardcore. **** that place. Haha



lmao. Yeah the girl in the pic with me? Her boyfriend goes with us and he does the same thing and always looks like he is going to pop his eyeballs out of his head. I laff errytim. 

We know the trainers there, though, so they don't mind our shenanigans.


----------



## MrPicklez

I have some really cool shirts. Haha


----------



## Olive

Hey das a nice shirt, brown eyed dragon.


----------



## staticistic1114

I want yur shirts lol♥


----------



## Sonicdude41

ladies and gentlemen

it's gone


----------



## SockHead

u kno what you know what i dont care!!! smooth shaven feels better anyway!!


----------



## en?gma




----------



## DasLeiden

I decided to navigate somewhere else than the re-tail section haha! 
Helloooooo


----------



## MrPicklez

DasLeiden said:


> I decided to navigate somewhere else than the re-tail section haha!
> Helloooooo



You are insanely pretty and I love your tattoos(even though I can't really see them).

- - - Post Merge - - -



en?gma said:


> View attachment 47155View attachment 47156



ou have nice teeth ;-;


----------



## Pathetic

Spoiler: old picture











fk off crystal


----------



## DasLeiden

Thank you MrKisstoefur, thats very sweet! I don't want to show off too much with them haha, i'll wait a bit before posting something else. I've been taking a look at the past pages and I am surprised people seems to be around my age. I was pretty sure ACNL crew was way much younger than me!


----------



## Olive

DasLeiden said:


> I decided to navigate somewhere else than the re-tail section haha!
> Helloooooo



Omg you are stunning...


----------



## Chris

DasLeiden said:


> I decided to navigate somewhere else than the re-tail section haha!
> Helloooooo



Holyheck you're pretty. Those eyes<33


----------



## Princess

DasLeiden said:


> I decided to navigate somewhere else than the re-tail section haha!
> Helloooooo


Wow you're incredibly pretty!


----------



## VillageDweller

alise said:


> Spoiler: old picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi bye



post your blanket selfie with me.

DasLeiden - i love your eyes and your eyeliner omg (is it eyeliner or.. OK THE MKAEUP AROUND YOUR EYES I DON'T KNOW WORDS.)

en?gma - you remind me of Catie Wayne (ANewHopeee) from youtube O:


----------



## spamurai

Picture got deleted


----------



## epona

DasLeiden said:


> I decided to navigate somewhere else than the re-tail section haha!
> Helloooooo



you look like winona ryder circa girl, interrupted!!!!


----------



## Elliot

I'm the one winking at you.. ayy  
I do crew (rowing.)


----------



## Diamondarcadia

DasLeiden said:


> I decided to navigate somewhere else than the re-tail section haha!
> Helloooooo



You're hot as fire girlie haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> Dude, you are insanely cool! Sick shirt too
> Im really jealous of your beard too xD
> 
> 
> 
> Woah... you are too pretty *_* seriously!!
> 
> Anywho, this is me... lol



Loooove the tattooooosssss!!!


----------



## Sonicdude41

spamurai said:


> Anywho, this is me... lol



you have pretty eyes


----------



## Javocado

DasLeiden said:


> I decided to navigate somewhere else than the re-tail section haha!
> Helloooooo



JFAC? : D


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler











yeah im hot ****


----------



## cannedcommunism

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im hot ****



No…


Andy Warhol style pic.


----------



## Flop

This photo actually looks very different than I actually am 0_o


----------



## MrPicklez

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im hot ****



ya wan sum ****?






I found this shirt in my closet.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

MrKisstoefur said:


> ya wan sum ****?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this shirt in my closet.


ur hawt kthxbai


----------



## Javocado

I just need some space


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> I just need some space
> 
> 
> Spoiler


stop trying to be hotter than me


----------



## Kildor

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im hot ****



Have you been hanging with Snoop Dogg lately _high_ upon the mountains?


----------



## Olive

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im hot ****


stop it.


----------



## DasLeiden

Thank you Olive, Tina, Princess and Diamondarcadia ^^

VillageDweller - Yeah I also use the word eyeliner, I'm not really bilingual so I have no idea if this is the proper word but no one corrected me yet so I suppose it is xD Thank you ^^

Spamura - Thank you this is very kind! Your good looking too and your tattoos look beautiful^^ Mind showing more of them?

Epona - It's funny cause your not the first one who told me that and i'm starting to think I indeed look like her. It's a nice compliment, thanks a lot!

Javocado - I keep wearing shirt band I don't even listen to anymore hahaha. Recently this one have so many holes in that I can't wear it anymore xD I don't really listen to them anymore 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> ya wan sum ****?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this shirt in my closet.


Your beard is mighty, you must make some people jealous *__*


----------



## Rodeo

I actually am Rodeo in real life. In all seriousness, I never take pictures of myself at all.


----------



## Cudon

DasLeiden x Spamurai shall be my otp from now on.. Dem gorg tattoos *q*


----------



## Aradai

So many beauties and handsome men. Sheesh. I would post a pic, but I really don't take pictures of myself. also I'm sick and I look all ****ed up but that's not the case...

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im hot ****


Dude WUT


----------



## chinkychonk

..


----------



## CookingOkasan

^Good luck with the braces^
How long are you in for?


----------



## chinkychonk

thank you! 1,5 years, then i'm going to have a double jaw surgery (woah hardcore) to correct my open bite... expensive procedure but it's all on swedish welfare thank buddha


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Since I am a new member. Here is how a look like don't expect anyone beautiful.



Spoiler


----------



## matt

It isn't my smartest photo, I must say however I hope it isn't to scary...


Spoiler: my picture of me


----------



## Olive

chinkychonk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47618
> 
> 
> my selfies are lies
> 
> because i usually look like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47623




Omg you are friggin precious. holy poop


This is me, currently: 


Spoiler







2tired.


----------



## CookingOkasan

My life goals:



Spoiler: me one day...


----------



## chinkychonk

Olive said:


> Omg you are friggin precious. holy poop
> 
> 
> This is me, currently:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47646
> 
> 
> 
> 2tired.



well thank you, i frequently get that comment about my doublechin <3 

no but you're such a cutie i usually dislike olives but olives on ikea-pizzas are cool


----------



## Lauren

So this is me and one of my bestest friends on saturday night/sunday morning! <3







- - - Post Merge - - -



chinkychonk said:


> well thank you, i frequently get that comment about my doublechin <3
> 
> no but you're such a cutie i usually dislike olives but olives on ikea-pizzas are cool



You m'dear are adorable! <3


----------



## chinkychonk

lauren whoa YOU ARE THE ADORABLE ONE your red hair is so pretty! i used to have red hair but it was HELL my bathroom, my clothes and bedsheets turned magenta?


----------



## Lauren

my hairs purple hehe, but when it comes to different lightings turn it pink hehe but thanks you cutie! <3


----------



## baileyanne94

I'll post myself  Everyone else is cute, as expected of crossers haha.



I had pastel pink put in last time I had my hair colored but it faded fast...I'll just need more next time > I also love blue hair but probably not on myself!


----------



## dizzy bone

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Since I am a new member. Here is how a look like don't expect anyone beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47630



Cute. that picture of jay is awesome!!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Spoiler








I covered my friends face up to protect her privacy.


----------



## Princess

Lauren said:


> So this is me and one of my bestest friends on saturday night/sunday morning! <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You m'dear are adorable! <3



Hot hot hot


Olive u qt


----------



## Princess Weeb

hmu


----------



## Alienfish

^id fap to that


----------



## hemming1996

Melleia said:


> View attachment 47913
> hmu


are you wearing bunny ears or something???
edit: or are you secretly a bunny what


----------



## Souji

I'm working on my Eren cosplay and decided to take a quick selfie and I actually like it. :v Now, back to work with that costume~


----------



## Princess Weeb

hemming1996 said:


> are you wearing bunny ears or something???
> edit: or are you secretly a bunny what



It's a Finn (Adventure time) hat ;~;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jun said:


> ^id fap to that



tysm babu


----------



## Byngo

Melleia said:


> View attachment 47913
> hmu



I like your hair color and style O:


----------



## Lauren

OKASHNFOJSDOF IGNORE


----------



## CookingOkasan

OKASHN.................. almost me


----------



## Blondiexo

<3


----------



## lillibo

I just spent the last 20 minutes look at all your pretty faces owo

i suffer from chronic ***** face T_T  you can't see it but the other side of my glasses are taped LOL X_X


Spoiler: derp


----------



## Blondiexo

lillibo said:


> I just spent the last 20 minutes look at all your pretty faces owo
> 
> i suffer from chronic ***** face T_T  you can't see it but the other side of my glasses are taped LOL X_X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: derp
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47986



Awwwwww I love your glasses!


----------



## lillibo

Blondiexo said:


> Awwwwww I love your glasses!



THANK YOU <333!! They've been broken for so long but Banana Republic discontinued the frame  I can't let them go!


----------



## Capella

lillibo said:


> I just spent the last 20 minutes look at all your pretty faces owo
> 
> i suffer from chronic ***** face T_T  you can't see it but the other side of my glasses are taped LOL X_X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: derp
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47986



I just broke my glasses too T_T 
Is it weird to say that we kinda look alike? xD


----------



## lillibo

Jupiter said:


> I just broke my glasses too T_T
> Is it weird to say that we kinda look alike? xD


where dat selfie at girl


----------



## Blondiexo

lillibo said:


> THANK YOU <333!! They've been broken for so long but Banana Republic discontinued the frame  I can't let them go!



I love Banana Republic! I ended up getting Vogue frames, but I just wear my contacts everyday haha.


----------



## Shimmer

Spoiler











meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tinytaylor

damn it lol never mind the picture is wayyy too big


----------



## CookingOkasan

this thread needs more dogs and cats please.


----------



## tinytaylor

I'm going through some sort of stress to get rid of this huge selfie omg


----------



## Ashtot

CookingOkasan said:


> this thread needs more dogs and cats please.



Go ahead and make a thread for "What do your pets look?" like lol!


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> this thread needs more dogs and cats please.






How about... *MORE BEARDS*?!


----------



## Byngo

Blondiexo said:


> <3



When I seen this I thought "Shailene Woodley?!?"


----------



## CookingOkasan

Ashtot said:


> Go ahead and make a thread for "What do your pets look?" like lol!



It has been written.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Thank you dizzy bone! I did that picture of Jay myself  I also have to say. I love everyone's selfie on here. You all look so unique and cute!


----------



## tinytaylor

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 48058
> 
> How about... *MORE BEARDS*?!



do you hide snacks in your beard when you go to the movies?


----------



## staticistic1114

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 48058
> 
> How about... *MORE BEARDS*?!



man those eyes..♥ .o.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Thank you dizzy bone! I did that picture of Jay myself  I also have to say. I love everyone's selfie on here. You all look so unique and cute!



Your picture was really cute too! Your picture of Jay is a really good idea!


----------



## mishka

View attachment 48088
this is me, i dont rlly smile in pics idk why


----------



## spamurai

So many awesome people >.<

BE MY FRIENDSSS xD


----------



## Blondiexo

Natty said:


> When I seen this I thought "Shailene Woodley?!?"



Ha really? I love her. Thanks


----------



## effluo

took them down :3


----------



## Blondiexo

CookingOkasan said:


> this thread needs more dogs and cats please.


What about these? 



Spoiler: pets



Me teaching my chihuahua Parker how to drive:





My sweet Siamese Prim:


----------



## spamurai

Blondiexo said:


> What about these?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pets
> 
> 
> 
> Me teaching my chihuahua Parker how to drive:



Aww, that's cute xD

This is me and my dog


----------



## Blondiexo

spamurai said:


> Aww, that's cute xD
> 
> This is me and my dog



Awwwww what a cute pup!


----------



## Andelsky

Since it's been so long..



Spoiler


----------



## DasLeiden

CAAAAAAAAAAAAATSSS


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 48058
> 
> How about... *MORE BEARDS*?!


----------



## inksie




----------



## CookingOkasan

A+ for wearing your seatbelt. Safety first when it comes to selfies.


----------



## inksie

CookingOkasan said:


> A+ for wearing your seatbelt. Safety first when it comes to selfies.



thx i take pride in showing awareness !!!!! XD

But really, I just got my new pair of glasses and wanted to take a picture of how I looked with them on.


----------



## Cariad

inksie said:


> View attachment 48222



So pretty


----------



## spamurai

You look awesome!


----------



## inksie

Thank you both!


----------



## hanzy

inksie said:


> View attachment 48222



OMG you're so pretty!


----------



## Cyan507

.


----------



## CookingOkasan

^droppin 16 bars^
^8 mile^
^knees are weak arms are heavy^
^his hands in his shirt already^


----------



## Cyan507

CookingOkasan said:


> ^droppin 16 bars^
> ^8 mile^
> ^knees are weak arms are heavy^
> ^his hands in his shirt already^



^using arrows^
^MGS sigs^
^my photo is wank^
^and your dp's a tank^


----------



## Celestefey

Here's a photo of me and my best online friend when we met up last weekend!



Spoiler











I'm the one on the right... I never realised I wore my hair slides on the wrong side until I got home and saw the pictures... (I wonder if anyone will recognise who I am) >< Hehe... Nice photos everyone! ^^


----------



## radical6

inksie said:


> View attachment 48222


ur cute



Cyan507 said:


> View attachment 48284 Not exactly recent but I'm not exactly gung-ho on this selfie business...


ur also very cute


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: bathroom photoshoot 2k14


----------



## MrPicklez

Needs more Mario Hat.


----------



## KingofHearts

Spoiler: Workin' on dat tan


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

KingofHearts said:


> Spoiler: Workin' on dat tan



i love dat eyebrow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Spoiler: bathroom photoshoot 2k14



FOR A MINUTE i thought you were _in the shower_ with yo clothes on lol oops


----------



## Cyan507

DasLeiden said:


> I decided to navigate somewhere else than the re-tail section haha!
> Helloooooo



wow. much cute.



Minties said:


> DAT SHIRT DOE
> 
> BMTH <333



my mannnn. I have a few bmth shirts but no photos of me wearin' 'em


----------



## Idfldnsndt

i look like brendon urie


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Idfldnsndt said:


> i look like brendon urie



lol orlly


----------



## Idfldnsndt

awesomeperson1 said:


> lol orlly



lol ujelly


----------



## Cyan507

.


----------



## Stacyfaith

Cyan...your eyes doe. <3

I don't have a recent selfie, so this is a picture from December.



Spoiler












Wassupppp.


----------



## Cyan507

Stacyfaith said:


> Cyan...your eyes doe. <3
> 
> I don't have a recent selfie, so this is a picture from December.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wassupppp.



.


----------



## KarlaKGB

The Faith of Stacy has gained a new follower


----------



## Stacyfaith

Cyan507 said:


> wwhhhooooaaaaa nelly. Please upload more selfies or start a Stacyfaith thread.



Nope, that's all you get.  Haha. Thank you for the compliment though.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

This is me before going out today =D



Spoiler: ME! XD


----------



## Kildor

Stacyfaith said:


> Cyan...your eyes doe. <3
> 
> I don't have a recent selfie, so this is a picture from December.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wassupppp.



You look stunning.


----------



## spamurai

sn0wxyuki said:


> This is me before going out today =D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ME! XD



You are really cute ^^
I swear this is the best looking community online XD


----------



## sn0wxyuki

spamurai said:


> You are really cute ^^
> I swear this is the best looking community online XD



=D Thank you so much~ That is a very nice compliment and it make my day better^^


----------



## Titi

Selfies with smartphones are over-rated.


----------



## Cariad

Titi said:


> Selfies with smartphones are over-rated.



LOVE IT


----------



## Keyblade

Spoiler: :3


----------



## Aradai

Titi said:


> Selfies with smartphones are over-rated.


You look soooooooooo pretty.


----------



## Krea




----------



## Keyblade

You're so pretty! Love the hair. :3


----------



## Titi

Princess Sora said:


> Spoiler: :3



OMG where did you get those Hello Kitty stockings? ;o;


----------



## Keyblade

My friend bought them for me on an online store! I can't remember where but I think you can get them on asianicandy!


----------



## hemming1996

sn0wxyuki said:


> This is me before going out today =D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ME! XD
> 
> 
> 
> yo ur cute sn0wxyuki


You are so cute and I really love your glasses


----------



## sn0wxyuki

hemming1996 said:


> You are so cute and I really love your glasses



Thank you =D It's bear brick brand <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keyblade said:


> Spoiler: :3



You re pretty! And the pic look so enchanted feel xD


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: up at a cool place stained with tons of grafitti called the battle bowl













Spoiler


----------



## Titi

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: up at a cool place stained with tons of grafitti called the battle bowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Sweeet! Is it a skate park?


----------



## Javocado

Titi said:


> Sweeet! Is it a skate park?



It's just like this huge bowl in the middle of nowhere up a little hike, people used to skate it all the time but it's overrun with sewage and litter now


----------



## Stacyfaith

Javocado said:


> It's just like this huge bowl in the middle of nowhere up a little hike, people used to skate it all the time but it's overrun with sewage and litter now



-gasp- And you're laying in it?! >


----------



## Javocado

Stacyfaith said:


> -gasp- And you're laying in it?! >



those are old clothes i'm wearing haha and the nasty stuff is directly in the middle, i'm just chilling on the outer parts : )


----------



## Princess

Keyblade said:


> Spoiler: :3



Cute socks


----------



## Stacyfaith

Javocado said:


> those are old clothes i'm wearing haha and the nasty stuff is directly in the middle, i'm just chilling on the outer parts : )



Ahh, good, good.  Now it's safe to say that that place is pretty awesome looking indeed.


----------



## Javocado

Stacyfaith said:


> Ahh, good, good.  Now it's safe to say that that place is pretty awesome looking indeed.



Yeah if some reason you're just hanging in Riverside, CA it's definitely a place to scope out : D


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







I may or may not be slightly intoxicated. Might be...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also instead of 



Spoiler



I put [SOILER].

Go me lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48662
> 
> 
> 
> I may or may not be slightly intoxicated. Might be...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also instead of
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I put [SOILER].
> 
> Go me lol





Spoiler



hahaha. lookin' good


----------



## CookingOkasan

[SOILER]... the poop is strong in him.


----------



## Keyblade

Princess said:


> Cute socks



lolz thnx


----------



## Aizu

Spoiler






One I took yesterday > - <


----------



## Mira

Lita_Chan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48760
> 
> 
> One I took yesterday > - <


Cutie! :3 I like the skirt so much ahh~


----------



## Keyblade

Lita_Chan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48760
> 
> 
> One I took yesterday > - <



so kawaii~


----------



## staticistic1114

[SOILER] so many good looking people, make me feel so insecure about posting my photo


----------



## hemming1996

Lita_Chan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> u are cute lita!!!
> 
> 
> One I took yesterday > - <


I love your skirt and whole outfit looks really cute. Were you cosplaying as anyone or? 



staticistic1114 said:


> so many good looking people, make me feel so insecure about posting my photo


pls post i bet $10 you are good-looking too


----------



## Mira

Spoiler










Tadaaa, had this picture up on Tumblr for a while now, but why not share it here? n_n 
Mann, I'm so amazed by how pretty this community is! <3


----------



## staticistic1114

hemming1996 said:


> pls post i bet $10 you are good-looking too



maybe one day


----------



## hemming1996

Mira said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hello u are cute xx
> 
> 
> Tadaaa, had this picture up on Tumblr for a while now, but why not share it here? n_n
> Mann, I'm so amazed by how pretty this community is! <3


I love your nose piercing and hair omg and that sweater is so pretty


----------



## Mira

hemming1996 said:


> I love your nose piercing and hair omg and that sweater is so pretty


Omg thank you o//o I agree on the sweater, I wear it tooooo much D: friggin Yesstyle is draining my wallet!


----------



## Olive

This is me yesterday. First time wearing contacts in a loooong time.



Spoiler








super close up :c


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## Marii

everyone is so pretty omg 



Olive said:


> This is me yesterday. First time wearing contacts in a loooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48762
> 
> 
> 
> super close up :c



olive omg you're so pretty with AND without your glasses like how



CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: this has been my face all day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also olive. your eyes. all the time. pls stop.



jeeeeez dude your hair is so nice


----------



## Olive

Marii said:


> everyone is so pretty omg
> 
> 
> 
> olive omg you're so pretty with AND without your glasses like how
> 
> 
> 
> jeeeeez dude your hair is so nice



mariiii staahhhppppp D::: so many blush

Also, Okasan, tickets make you a cigar smoking pirate? v nice


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## Stacyfaith

Kildor said:


> You look stunning.



Thank you. 

And ya'll are all so beautiful omg I'm crying. ;-;


----------



## KarlaKGB

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: Captain of the sadbois club PM me to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spots are filling up fast....



E M O T I O N A L B O Y S


----------



## staticistic1114

KarlaKGB said:


> E M O T I O N A L B O Y S



Man I'll kill myself to get a picture outta you xD
That is, if you haven't posted yet


----------



## Kildor

Olive said:


> This is me yesterday. First time wearing contacts in a loooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48762
> 
> 
> 
> super close up :c



Why are all of you beautiful and perfect? Sweet Arceus.


CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: Captain of the sadbois club PM me to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spots are filling up fast....



Yo dawg, I want a spot. Still available? My tears are salty.


----------



## KarlaKGB

staticistic1114 said:


> Man I'll kill myself to get a picture outta you xD
> That is, if you haven't posted yet



I think there are two photos of me in this thread.


----------



## Marcus

Not entirely sure why I'm doing this.


----------



## elesa

ok I have the pink bedhead star cap sparkly eyes nurse dress and im looking for more friends for vists and stuff


----------



## Trundle

elesa said:


> ok I have the pink bedhead star cap sparkly eyes nurse dress and im looking for more friends for vists and stuff



Cool, but you're in the wrong place!


----------



## Cariad

Trundle said:


> Cool, but you're in the wrong place!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: haircut



Nice, I thought you'd look like shriek tho...


----------



## Horus

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: GANDALF STAFF CUP FROM THE HOBBIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually kinda looks like a turd




[01:26] <@Thunder> why is that thing holding a dildo


----------



## Naiad

Everybody here is so attractive :0 like what the heckie erry'one here be like: "I was born fab.  "


----------



## Gandalf

Horus said:


> [01:26] <@Thunder> why is that thing holding a dildo



It is actually a cup and belongs to my girlfriend so yeah, please don't judge or be jealous.



Spoiler: group photo, i'm the one on the left (gf on right)


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mariah said:


> Well why would an ugly person want to post their picture?



On a completely unrelated note, have you posted a picture yet?


----------



## Mariah

KarlaKGB said:


> On a completely unrelated note, have you posted a picture yet?


Of course not. I already know I'm repulsive.


----------



## Cyan507

Horus said:


> [01:26] <@Thunder> why is that thing holding a dildo



It looks quite like a turd.


----------



## Elise

Spoiler: This is me :)


----------



## staticistic1114

KarlaKGB said:


> I think there are two photos of me in this thread.



this is such a huge thread xD
I'll keep looking..

- - - Post Merge - - -

found em


----------



## xxDianaxx

Elise said:


> Spoiler: This is me :)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49117



Your so pretty


----------



## Solar

lol i had a pic earlier in the thread but then i realized i was ugly and deleted it maybe soon ill post one. nvm heres one omg ik i'm ugly.



Spoiler: shield your eyes


----------



## Elise

Pinkymary said:


> Your so pretty



Thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Benmjy said:


> lol i had a pic earlier in the thread but then i realized i was ugly and deleted it maybe soon ill post one. nvm heres one omg ik i'm ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shield your eyes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49233



Not ugly at all! I don't know why you'd think that


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Benmjy said:


> lol i had a pic earlier in the thread but then i realized i was ugly and deleted it maybe soon ill post one. nvm heres one omg ik i'm ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shield your eyes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49233



but i think ur a qt, is there something wrong with my eyes because they are telling me otherwise..


----------



## Beary

*waits until turns 13 so she can show her ugliness to the world*


----------



## Justin

nerds and lightsabers

(kind of, olive representing the cloud power of the Xbox One All-In-One Entertainment System)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Amanda, Andy, and myself. In order from left to right.



edit: awww dammit jubs


----------



## Alice

Justin said:


> nerds and lightsabers
> 
> (kind of, olive representing the cloud power of the Xbox One All-In-One Entertainment System)



Olive is the next watercooler.


----------



## Solar

Elise said:


> Not ugly at all! I don't know why you'd think that





awesomeperson1 said:


> but i think ur a qt, is there something wrong with my eyes because they are telling me otherwise..



thank you guys it means a lot~


----------



## Beary

Benmjy said:


> thank you guys it means a lot~



I saw you're picture, and you look great! Love the glasses <3


----------



## Solar

LittleBeary said:


> I saw you're picture, and you look great! Love the glasses <3



omg thank you beary!! gahh you guys make me feel so good ily all


----------



## epona

doot doot


----------



## Cyan507

epona said:


> View attachment 49293
> 
> doot doot



swit swooooo


----------



## epona

Cyan507 said:


> swit swooooo



u catcallin @ me


----------



## Keyblade

epona you are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cartoty555

Spoiler










Me



Spoiler










My girlfriend (Rowebear on TBT) and me ^^


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: is gone



womp...


----------



## chris1355

This is me


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: how about SIX of me?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49388



hot damn !!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keyblade said:


> epona you are absolutely gorgeous!



thank you!!!!! glad somebody likes my damaged white locks


----------



## Jake

Cartoty555 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> bye
> 
> 
> My girlfriend (Rowebear on TBT) and me ^^



First I was like "YAAAAAS" then I saw "girlfriend" and I cried


----------



## Cartoty555

Jake. said:


> First I was like "YAAAAAS" then I saw "girlfriend" and I cried



lol I don't even really know what your comment means man


----------



## Jake

Cartoty555 said:


> lol I don't even really know what your comment means man



Means ur sexy and **** u for having a gf coz otherwise I'd whore myself onto you


----------



## Waluigi

i shall never show you my human form

but your more than welcome to see my cat form




this isnt even my cat lol its my mothers


----------



## staticistic1114

Cartoty555 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend (Rowebear on TBT) and me ^^



damn that sexy pose with yur gf..
*gets Jason to do that with me*


----------



## Nerd House

Ok, fine. I'll upload a picture of myself this time.

*I just know I'm going to regret this soon enough...*



Spoiler











No, I'm not 18-19 years old. I'm 27. Yes, it's a silly picture.
Yes, I hate taking photos of myself, but I needed one for my profile on my game review website I work for.


----------



## Waluigi

Spoiler: This is it. Me.






Spoiler: I promise im not that good you can turn back






Spoiler: are you sure?






Spoiler: Absol-fiddily-diddle sure that you want to see? Im serious






Spoiler: Seriously?






Spoiler: This is the final spoiler. the next spoiler will have my pic




there
u happy now


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Adol the Red said:


> Ok, fine. I'll upload a picture of myself this time.
> 
> *I just know I'm going to regret this soon enough...*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not 18-19 years old. I'm 27. Yes, it's a silly picture.
> Yes, I hate taking photos of myself, but I needed one for my profile on my game review website I work for.



Haha you look good!! And dont have to be shy about your age too xD game are for all ages!! Psst psst I am around your age too xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> Spoiler: This is it. Me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I promise im not that good you can turn back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Absol-fiddily-diddle sure that you want to see? Im serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is the final spoiler. the next spoiler will have my pic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49412
> there
> u happy now



Whatever you re eating, it makes me hungry xD and at least thr is a pic after all the spoiler and clicking xD


----------



## Nerd House

sn0wxyuki said:


> Haha you look good!! And dont have to be shy about your age too xD game are for all ages!! Psst psst I am around your age too xD



Not shy about my age, it's just that when I tell people my age in real life, they tell me they thought I was much younger. I guess that means I'll look really good when I get in my 30's/40's lol.


----------



## Cartoty555

Jake. said:


> Means ur sexy and **** u for having a gf coz otherwise I'd whore myself onto you


Thanks!! You better watch out, she might see your comment hehehe 



staticistic1114 said:


> damn that sexy pose with yur gf..
> *gets Jason to do that with me*


It just sort of happened because I love her so much


----------



## Cariad

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Spoiler: This is it. Me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I promise im not that good you can turn back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Absol-fiddily-diddle sure that you want to see? Im serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is the final spoiler. the next spoiler will have my pic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49412
> there
> u happy now



You look like Jay from goggle box.


----------



## epona

hahahha this is from my sister's wedding last summer when she wouldn't let me wear any make-up because she didn't want a 'scene kid bridesmaid' #crying


----------



## Cyan507

epona said:


> u catcallin @ me



:3


----------



## matt

Its not often I get to upload pictures of me  primarily because I'm pretty shy and reserved. I thought ID upload this second snap for your enjoyment. I have posted one before but it wasn't very clear



Spoiler


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







went to the movies today, nbg


----------



## Beary

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49545
> 
> 
> 
> went to the movies today, nbg



love the beard


----------



## CookingOkasan

what'd you see bruh?


----------



## MrPicklez

LittleBeary said:


> love the beard



Thank you!



CookingOkasan said:


> what'd you see bruh?



Xmen finally!


----------



## Beary

LunaTheMayor said:


> Spoiler:  Run while you still can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  This may blind you...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49547



YOU ARE SO PWETTY


----------



## tinytaylor

LunaTheMayor said:


> Spoiler:  Run while you still can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  This may blind you...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49547



what's the fuss about gurl flaunt yo looks. 

oh I love your beard


----------



## Beardo

LittleBeary said:


> YOU ARE SO PWETTY



Awww :3 Thanks! I'm not that pretty...

- - - Post Merge - - -



tinytaylor said:


> what's the fuss about gurl flaunt yo looks.
> 
> oh I love your beard



Why thank you XD

I love my beard too! It need a trim though


----------



## staticistic1114

Cartoty555 said:


> It just sort of happened because I love her so much



man you are quite the sweet-talker
you make good porn too


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

staticistic1114 said:


> man you are quite the sweet-talker
> you make good porn too



oh god please no


----------



## Shirohibiki

staticistic1114 said:


> man you are quite the sweet-talker
> you make good porn too



_wat_


----------



## staticistic1114

sorry.. *hides*


----------



## Kildor

staticistic1114 said:


> man you are quite the sweet-talker
> you make good porn too


----------



## staticistic1114

Kildor said:


>



compliment huehue *hides*


----------



## Kildor

staticistic1114 said:


> compliment huehue *hides*



That was just wrong though. Please no.


----------



## staticistic1114

Kildor said:


> That was just wrong though. Please no.



ehh ;m; #alwaysrejected


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## PinkSensei

I look like a female


----------



## Beary

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: GOOD MORNING TBT, LET'S GET THIS MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49587



The beard is cool


----------



## tinytaylor

everytime I try to upload something it never works ugh


----------



## Gandalf

tinytaylor said:


> everytime I try to upload something it never works ugh



Easiest way is to just drag the picture onto Imgur and then copy the link here into the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 code. Some things just aren't meant to be known and i promise you that working the uploads on tbt is one of them.


----------



## tinytaylor

Gandalf said:


> Easiest way is to just drag the picture onto Imgur and then copy the link here into the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> code. Some things just aren't meant to be known and i promise you that working the uploads on tbt is one of them.



I do but I keep getting the a little polaroid with an x


----------



## Gandalf

Yeahp broken polaroids are totally above me. rip I tried.


----------



## tinytaylor

Gandalf said:


> Yeahp broken polaroids are totally above me. rip I tried.



it's ok xD
thank yaa


----------



## Alice

Shirohibiki said:


> _wat_



has our tape stash been compromised?


----------



## Cartoty555

staticistic1114 said:


> man you are quite the sweet-talker
> you make good porn too


----------



## SockHead

Beardo said:


> Spoiler:  Run while you still can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  This may blind you...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49547



YOU DONT HAVE A BEARD!!! and thats cool 8)


----------



## staticistic1114

Cartoty555 said:


>



love dat face
thanks for being a good sport *ahem* >>


----------



## Qwerty111

*EDIT:* User too young. Please make sure you're above 13 years of age before posting your picture.


----------



## staticistic1114

okay I posted my pic in IRC no pics here kbai


----------



## Aerious

One
Two
Three
^_^


----------



## Big Forum User

Well I have long brown hair
long long long brown hair


----------



## Beary

Aerious said:


> One
> Two
> Three
> ^_^



>looks at first picture

CAAAAAAT
CATCATACTACATACATACATCATACATACTA
*ahem* You are very pretty :3


----------



## nxtolu

---------


----------



## Beary

nxtolu said:


> View attachment 50025
> So, this is me. ​



You people make me look like an old lady with your prettiness 
c:


----------



## nxtolu

LittleBeary said:


> You people make me look like an old lady with your prettiness
> c:



Aw! I'm sure you're absolutely adorable! <:


----------



## Hound00med

Here's a new-ish pic of me.. Hardly anything special, but what the hey, right? 



Spoiler


----------



## Marii

Hound00med said:


> Here's a new-ish pic of me.. Hardly anything special, but what the hey, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



At last, we finally get to see this mysterious black hair of yours!! Looking good, Sean.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







I went outside today. It was terrible.


----------



## CookingOkasan




----------



## Aerious

LittleBeary said:


> >looks at first picture
> 
> CAAAAAAT
> CATCATACTACATACATACATCATACATACTA
> *ahem* You are very pretty :3


AHHH oh my god thank you. ^^


----------



## Keyblade

How can a single group of people be so undeniably attractive?


----------



## Keyblade

I'm not sure why this didn't post merge, sorry. :'(


----------



## Mariah

Keyblade said:


> View attachment 50269
> 
> I'm not sure why this didn't post merge, sorry. :'(



Because you posted so far apart.


----------



## Keyblade

Mariah said:


> Because you posted so far apart.


 figured


----------



## Kildor

Keyblade said:


> View attachment 50269
> 
> I'm not sure why this didn't post merge, sorry. :'(



You look very beautiful!


----------



## Flop

Just smacked my nose on the bottom of the pool while I was swimming whoops

 Why is this sideways okay

This is perhaps the most unflattering picture I have ever had taken of me.   Kind of looks like I have braces too, Hrm. 



I promise I'm not completely ugly :c


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon

Well, I can't post it for well, my reasons but I have light brown hair, glasses, braces, and a little brown dot on the bottom left of my face.


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Just smacked my nose on the bottom of the pool while I was swimming whoops



W0w u r so hawt


----------



## tinytaylor

man that is one sexy shower head in the background flop


----------



## Flop

I look like freaking Rudolph omg


----------



## Lassy

tinytaylor said:


> man that is one sexy shower head in the background flop



So haaawt that shower head ~
Totally in love with it


----------



## Trundle

i crie


----------



## shannyclare

SockHead said:


> Here's me!



ohmygod can i marry you


----------



## shannyclare

AmenFashion said:


> View attachment 2628
> 
> Me at this second in my pjs. Not me at my best, but it's me lol.



ok youre perfect i love you


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

oh its so big
my photo


----------



## Capella

Mariah said:


> How old are you?



She's 9


----------



## Mariah

Capella said:


> She's 9


Okay, reporting.


----------



## epona

everyone in this thread is so hot i don't understand


----------



## Mariah

epona said:


> everyone in this thread is so hot i don't understand


No, not _everyone_.


----------



## tinytaylor

Lassy said:


> So haaawt that shower head ~
> Totally in love with it



i think it's one of the ones that detach ahh
what brand do you think it is?


----------



## Hyoshido

Mariah said:


> No, not hyogo.


fixed, even though it's basically the same thing.


----------



## Mariah

Hyogo said:


> fixed, even though it's basically the same thing.



I don't think I've ever seen you but I'm sure it's true.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

Mariah said:


> Okay, reporting.



Why...?
oh, YEAH, everybody else is allowed to post EXCEPT ME because 'im too young'


----------



## Mariah

alison123 said:


> Why...?
> oh, YEAH, everybody else is allowed to post EXCEPT ME because 'im too young'


Yep, pretty much!


----------



## Hyoshido

Mariah said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you but I'm sure it's true.


You're actually pretty rad.


----------



## epona

Mariah said:


> No, not _everyone_.



okay not the 9 year olds but everyone else


----------



## Kaiaa

alison123 said:


> Why...?
> oh, YEAH, everybody else is allowed to post EXCEPT ME because 'im too young'



You must be at least 13 years old to post a picture of yourself on the Bell Tree (and many other sites).


----------



## f11

Spoiler: Me


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







I looked like a freaking lion today.


----------



## Gandalf

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50390
> 
> 
> 
> I looked like a freaking lion today.



KISSTOEFUR NO WHY DID YOU SHAVE OFF THE BEARD!?!


----------



## MrPicklez

Gandalf said:


> KISSTOEFUR NO WHY DID YOU SHAVE OFF THE BEARD!?!



I still have it.

wat


----------



## Gandalf

MrKisstoefur said:


> I still have it.
> 
> wat



Dammit man, we were supposed to give everyone a heart attack before they clicked it. shhh we can still save this one, for the funnies!


----------



## Cory

Gandalf is sexy.


----------



## Uffe

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50390
> 
> 
> 
> I looked like a freaking lion today.



That picture reminds me of the Cowardly Lion. But I'll bet you're no coward.


----------



## oak

Me at my boyfriend's graduation this weekend. 



Spoiler


----------



## Aradai

noahmeow said:


> Me at my boyfriend's graduation this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50532


Dat pose though


----------



## Nymeri

noahmeow said:


> Me at my boyfriend's graduation this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50532



I love your suit!! 

This snapchat filter decided to give me blue eyes, while I actually have green xD


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Some gorgeous pictures of me:



Spoiler



Just chillin':






Here I am taking a bath:








And a serious one that fits the theme:



Spoiler


----------



## CookingOkasan

ugh you look so crispy. :')


----------



## Princess

Omg epona you're gorgeous


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

noahmeow said:


> Me at my boyfriend's graduation this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50532


So I saw this and though it said, "Me and my boyfriend at graduation this weekend." I thought your boyfriend was a fancy couch.



CookingOkasan said:


> ugh you look so crispy. :')


Thank you so much. <3


----------



## Stevey Queen

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Some gorgeous pictures of me:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just chillin':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am taking a bath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a serious one that fits the theme:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg stop being so appetizing

Idk why but I thought you were a boy. You're really pretty though

- - - Post Merge - - -



noahmeow said:


> Me at my boyfriend's graduation this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50532



You're attractive tbh


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: just a little trip to seattle









Spoiler: JavxAvocado


----------



## Gandalf

Trying to think of a reason as to why that person is in an avocado suit but I'm at a total loss. WHAT ARE YOU!?


----------



## PyxelTricks

Lovely people, I have some pictures for your perusal 

"The Hair kind of tidied one"​


Spoiler









"The hat one"​


Spoiler









"Couple weeks of non shavingness ago"​


Spoiler









"I really don't know"​


Spoiler












Javocado said:


> Spoiler: JavxAvocado
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50730



Dat Avocado though.


----------



## ForgottenT

Now with "Instant filter" lol



Spoiler: Wauw Such Filter


----------



## staticistic1114

ForgottenT said:


> Now with "Instant filter" lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wauw Such Filter



dammit you look so hawt.. *melts*♥♥♥♥
dat beard is killing meee~~~~~♥♥♥


----------



## ForgottenT

staticistic1114 said:


> dammit you look so hawt.. *melts*♥♥♥♥
> dat beard is killing meee~~~~~♥♥♥



thank the holy filters for that XD
I'm still not sure if I prefer having a beard or not, I'll let it grow some more and see


----------



## staticistic1114

ForgottenT said:


> thank the holy filters for that XD
> I'm still not sure if I prefer having a beard or not, I'll let it grow some more and see



shush no I like the way you look, not your colors lol<//3
HE'S MINE EVERYONE BACK OFF *growls*


----------



## Hyoshido

Can I just ship you both now?


----------



## spamurai

It's so weird knowing what people look like cos you build up this image of people you talk to regularly and then you imagine what they look like xD


----------



## staticistic1114

Hyogo said:


> Can I just ship you both now?



xDD welp, I'm taken aha♥


----------



## effluo

I'm jealous of your tattoos spamurai!


----------



## Jake

I went out today and I got bored so I tried in men's clothes but idk anything about men's clothes since I only wear women's clothes so yea am I a man now???



Spoiler









(also dat jumper was like 7XL wtf)


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> I went out today and I got bored so I tried in men's clothes but idk anything about men's clothes since I only wear women's clothes so yea am I a man now???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also dat jumper was like 7XL wtf)



You should make that your new style. It's cute


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## Javocado

Gandalf said:


> Trying to think of a reason as to why that person is in an avocado suit but I'm at a total loss. WHAT ARE YOU!?



He was promoting this Mexican restaurant and giving away vouchers for free chips and salsa with the requirement being you had to take a picture with him lol


----------



## Caius

I'm majorly impressed by the beards in this thread.


----------



## Byngo

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: There was a point in time when my hair was the length of Kiss's beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore my dang ol belly



hello

jesus


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: There was a point in time when my hair was the length of Kiss's beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore my dang ol belly



wow hello hi lets do dinner or something


----------



## Jake

LoveMcQueen said:


> You should make that your new style. It's cute



Yea may as well adopt the homeless look to compliment my homeless lifestyle xo


----------



## CookingOkasan

Jake that look is pretty S A D B O I S.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

LoveMcQueen said:


> Omg stop being so appetizing
> 
> Idk why but I thought you were a boy. You're really pretty though


It's okay that happens a lot. And thanks! ^^



CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: There was a point in time when my hair was the length of Kiss's beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore my dang ol belly


That luscious hair.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> Yea may as well adopt the homeless look to compliment my homeless lifestyle xo



Come live with me!


----------



## Zeiro

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: There was a point in time when my hair was the length of Kiss's beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore my dang ol belly


hi!! you have really nice hair and i like your belly!


----------



## tinytaylor

i'm not sure you're ready for this:


Spoiler





but seriously i'll post one when chrome is working again


----------



## staticistic1114

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: There was a point in time when my hair was the length of Kiss's beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore my dang ol belly



mwah, little kiss for dat cute belly
and btw, PIPE MUCH??


----------



## CookingOkasan

ya, I keep the tobacco tins to grow plants and flowers in.



tinytaylor said:


> i'm not sure you're ready for this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50952
> but seriously i'll post one when chrome is working again



bruh that u


----------



## matt

If you like beards, check out mine


Spoiler


----------



## Trundle

matt said:


> If you like beards, check out mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50966



Please stop with the joke pictures. I've seen you do it like 5 times and it's a bit frustrating.


----------



## epona

whos dat chick (its me)



Spoiler


----------



## matt

Trundle said:


> Please stop with the joke pictures. I've seen you do it like 5 times and it's a bit frustrating.



KK jeez its the cafe a fun place


----------



## tinytaylor

CookingOkasan said:


> ya, I keep the tobacco tins to grow plants and flowers in.
> 
> 
> 
> bruh that u


yee 
catch me in my lambo B)


----------



## Sanaki

I'll post a picture of me and the bae later


----------



## pokecrysis

Picture Tommy Wiseau crossed with Dwayne Johnson and BAM! there I am


----------



## Jollian

idk if this will work but okay it me, byee


----------



## tinytaylor

I love your hair color o:


----------



## Jollian

thanks! it's just brown ahaha... but omg thanks a lot


----------



## Sanaki

weo crappy ipod pics are crappy


----------



## tinytaylor

aww cute couple :v
and yw, it looks a really pretty shade
like reddish


----------



## pokecrysis

pokecrysis said:


> Picture Tommy Wiseau crossed with Dwayne Johnson and BAM! there I am



if you can't picture that then BAM! here I am


----------



## Byngo

epona said:


> whos dat chick (its me)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50967



omg your hair pls give it to me


----------



## tinytaylor

welp here goes nothing


Spoiler


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

tinytaylor said:


> welp here goes nothing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51084


Omg you're so cute and pretty.


----------



## tinytaylor

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Omg you're so cute and pretty.



ahhh thank you! i was so nervous posting 
a selfie here haha


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

tinytaylor said:


> ahhh thank you! i was so nervous posting
> a selfie here haha


Don't be. You're like the perf mix of cute and pretty.


----------



## Cyan507

pokecrysis said:


> if you can't picture that then BAM! here I am
> 
> View attachment 51005



what a story, Crysis.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler












My bed getup.


----------



## Brad

Chopped off all the hair.



Spoiler


----------



## Gandalf

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bed getup.



Dear lord what happened to Heisenberg's face on that shirt.



Spoiler


----------



## MrPicklez

Gandalf said:


> Dear lord what happened to Heisenberg's face on that shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I literally just laughed so hard I nearly shat myself. Jesus Christ, Ben.


----------



## Jake

Brad said:


> Chopped off all the hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> #swag



Are you Asian??


----------



## staticistic1114

oi everyone is just darn hawt *w*♥


----------



## epona

Natty said:


> omg your hair pls give it to me



it's shorter and brunette now, and it's naturally straight!! but sure!! that was the night of my 18th haha


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler



View attachment 51168


----------



## epona

peace


----------



## ACNiko

How come there are only good looking people on this forum?


----------



## Mariah

ACNiko said:


> How come there are only good looking people on this forum?



Because the ugly ones don't post their pictures.


----------



## ACNiko

Mariah said:


> Because the ugly ones don't post their pictures.



Haha, I knew someone was going to say that  But it's not true because I know we all are beautiful <3


----------



## Mariah

ACNiko said:


> Haha, I knew someone was going to say that  But it's not true because I know we all are beautiful <3



Beautiful how? There are some pretty hideous people out there.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: A7X tank I rediscovered today


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: A7X tank I rediscovered today



A7X used to be my main jams yo.


----------



## Oblivia

R.I.P. purple hair.  Must color again.


----------



## tinytaylor

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Don't be. You're like the perf mix of cute and pretty.



:')
you're the real mvp


----------



## Smith

Spoiler


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Never mind ._.


----------



## Wish

hi lol


----------



## Princess

epona said:


> View attachment 51182
> 
> peace


So many selfies girl 
Look good in every colour


----------



## staticistic1114

Smith said:


> Spoiler



oii chur so cute!! *pinches cheeks*


----------



## Goshi

I'm a brunette who has a mild tan skin color and brown eyes.


----------



## staticistic1114

Goshi said:


> I'm a brunette who has a mild tan skin color and brown eyes.



my twin?


----------



## Goshi

staticistic1114 said:


> my twin?



Hehe, maybe...


----------



## Nkosazana

I want to hug you all c:


----------



## xxDianaxx

Jake. said:


> I went out today and I got bored so I tried in men's clothes but idk anything about men's clothes since I only wear women's clothes so yea am I a man now???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also dat jumper was like 7XL wtf)



U look like austin mahone xD


----------



## Jake

Pinkymary said:


> U look like austin mahone xD



thats better than kurt cobain


----------



## oak

Spoiler






Me at my boyfriend's grad again c: I wish I had my yellow bow tie on but man it was so uncomfy


----------



## Smith

Spoiler











I'm wearing the Toon Link hoodie with the book bag.


----------



## SuperTabbyChan

Everyone on here thinks I'm so annoying. But really I look like this:



Spoiler: Moi







I really don't know how to do spoilers! >.< Believe it or not I'm single so I coooouuuld be persuaded into being extra nice to someone who would give me lots of rare items and bells lol jk. Seriously though, I wish people on here were nicer to me.


----------



## Flop

SuperTabbyChan said:


> Everyone on here thinks I'm so annoying. But really I look like this:
> 
> View attachment 51491
> 
> I really don't know how to do spoilers! >.< Believe it or not I'm single so I coooouuuld be persuaded into being extra nice to someone who would give me lots of rare items and bells lol jk. Seriously though, I wish people on here were nicer to me.





		HTML:
	

[Spoiler=Title Here]Content Here[/Spoiler]




Spoiler: Title



Content


----------



## SuperTabbyChan

Flop said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [Spoiler=Title Here]Content Here[/Spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> Content



Thank you so much! That was super helpful, I'll save the code now


----------



## Flop

SuperTabbyChan said:


> Thank you so much! That was super helpful, I'll save the code now



Glad to help!


----------



## epona

-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> View attachment 51502


Dat mane.


----------



## epona

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Dat mane.



running through the fields


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> running through the fields


Being feed carrots to run faster.


----------



## Souji

Me as Eren Sw?ger (btw it was a joke, my friend made me wear those glasses and the cap for a pic lmao)


----------



## Hound00med

Aoba said:


> Me as Eren Sw?ger (btw it was a joke, my friend made me wear those glasses and the cap for a pic lmao)



Your pic really confused me, haha.. It took me ages to realise you were actually wearing a cap, and the way you're positioned, makes it look like you've had your right leg amputated D:

Pretty cool look though (Y)


----------



## Stevey Queen

A cute picture of me


----------



## Hound00med

LoveMcQueen said:


> View attachment 51601
> 
> A cute picture of me



Dat ass.

But seriously, you're definitely cute ^^


----------



## ThePayne22

I don't take very many pictures, but here's one from like 6 months ago.
Now, I'm all bum looking, since I havent shaved since god knows when.
I like poker.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hound00med said:


> Dat ass.
> 
> But seriously, you're definitely cute ^^



Thanks babe :3


----------



## Lotte

Hellooooo~!


----------



## Nicole.

Spoiler: I don't know


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler











My face and stuff is finally healing after my burns.


----------



## Campy

MrKisstoefur said:


> My face and stuff is finally healing after my burns.


Ouch! Sunburn or something else? I'm guessing that's why your cheeks and nose look so shiny? Looks cute! I also see you have a tattoo on your arm; may I ask what it is?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also not entirely sure what happened to my post there.. But I'm not a twin!


----------



## Gandalf

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My face and stuff is finally healing after my burns.



You actually look like one of Snow Whites seven dwarves that red and rosy. Should make it permanent.


----------



## Lauren

Haven't posted for a while! Hi friends!


----------



## tinytaylor

The winged eyeliner game is too real here, someone show me the weyy


----------



## Nkosazana

tinytaylor said:


> The winged eyeliner game is too real here, someone show me the weyy



Its not that hard xD Just depends on the eyeliner you use :0


----------



## Elijo

dfgfdgh


----------



## Solar

Spoiler: so i guess i found another accpetable photo????


----------



## Flop

Whoops


----------



## Stevey Queen

Nicole. said:


> Spoiler: I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51606



Cute


MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My face and stuff is finally healing after my burns.



Adorable



Lauren said:


> Haven't posted for a while! Hi friends!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Beautiful



Kuma said:


> Spoiler



I finally know what you look like.



Flop said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51734
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops



Meow


----------



## tinytaylor

Nkosazana said:


> Its not that hard xD Just depends on the eyeliner you use :0



I usually use gel but since it's hard to take off I use liquid. 
Since I suck at it I usually don't wear any lel


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

tinytaylor said:


> I usually use gel but since it's hard to take off I use liquid.
> Since I suck at it I usually don't wear any lel


Gel is the best. Have you tried the crayon ones, though?


----------



## Flop

LoveMcQueen said:


> Meow



Ouch.


----------



## Myles

Spoiler







Me at my finest.

Jk, that's too perfect.



Spoiler






da tru mii


----------



## Capella

nope


----------



## Cou

Capella said:


> Spoiler:  Lmfao posted this on mobile no h8
> 
> 
> 
> ///
> 
> 
> and that marks my 5k post


cuuuuuute!!!! congrats btw


----------



## Lauren

LoveMcQueen said:


> Beautiful



Aw thanks sugar!


----------



## Kildor

Lauren said:


> Haven't posted for a while! Hi friends!



 Lauren you're so pretty! I really like your haiir


----------



## Capella

Benmjy said:


> Spoiler: so i guess i found another accpetable photo????
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51732



amazin


----------



## Lauren

Kildor said:


> Lauren you're so pretty! I really like your haiir



Aw thank you sweetheart! I love purple!


----------



## epona

-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona you babe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I went strawberry picking and Snapchatted picturess of me eating.



Spoiler


----------



## mogyay

epona u make me sad. you are so gorgeous wow

and mozzarella sticks you are killing me gal, i'm so hungry, they look so yummy, like your face! you have a nice face, and hair, i really want a fringe


----------



## morifarty

Spoiler: eek I'm really shy so I almost didn't post but I thought what the heck uvu











also my nostrils are dark portals that lead to hell in case you were wondering


----------



## Kildor

epona said:


> View attachment 51836
> 
> pret ty


 epona u gorge. Dat wonderful mane tho


----------



## Astro0

idk if anyone wants to know what i look like but http://31.media.tumblr.com/d65f5dc44eed0e5c7f588a0df49ac0ab/tumblr_n5crfk88zn1qb2yuno1_500.jpg


----------



## epona

Kildor said:


> epona u gorge. Dat wonderful mane tho



thank u it all gone now


----------



## Princess

Lauren you're so gorgeous!


----------



## Myles

Spoiler






took this selfie yesterday


----------



## MrPicklez

Toilet pic for my bae, Gandalf.


----------



## fairyring

meee!

ignore the messy bangs plz it was windy :3


----------



## Cyan507

.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Smiling is for losers.


----------



## epona

jess you hot babe


----------



## Javocado

summons selfie


----------



## Gandalf

Toilets selfies? Yehp. Now I've seen everything.

Guess everything is just going to be down hill from here on out.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I can't post pictures, but I'm 6'0", 190 lbs. Built like a wrestler, and I breathe through my nose like one too. I get in fights a lot, incidentally. (We have a Fight Club around town and I'm the Vice Boxer.)


----------



## littlem0kid

I cant..
But here's a picture of someone who's much better than me


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## XTheLancerX

Finally got myself to do this...



Spoiler: Me


----------



## Lauren

Princess said:


> Lauren you're so gorgeous!



Thank you baby <3

Lancer, you are adorable!!


----------



## Keyblade

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Smiling is for losers.



Did you used to go on ACC a lot like 6 years ago?? Because I think I remember you!! 

Everyone on here is actually fab.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Keyblade said:


> Did you used to go on ACC a lot like 6 years ago?? Because I think I remember you!!
> 
> Everyone on here is actually fab.


OMG you both were arguing about being ugly?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Keyblade said:


> Did you used to go on ACC a lot like 6 years ago?? Because I think I remember you!!
> 
> Everyone on here is actually fab.


----------



## Coos

Dis is what I look like in the car.





when the car is flipped upside down that is..


----------



## luffal

The Animal Crossing community is hot. 

Hahaha, no more me.


----------



## Kildor

luffal said:


> The Animal Crossing community is hot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me???
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52366


All of you look wonderful! And you look really beautiful!


----------



## CookingOkasan

thanks Kildor :') I know you were talking about me :')


----------



## Trundle

CookingOkasan said:


> thanks Kildor :') I know you were talking about me :')



I love you, Okasan.


----------



## staticistic1114

CookingOkasan said:


> View attachment 52322
> 
> View attachment 52329
> 
> I'm still alive :')



oi I wanna do the same thing with mah hair :u♥


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I actually kinda look like Izzy with Orange hair and green eyes


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> View attachment 52322
> 
> View attachment 52329
> 
> I'm still alive :')



you legit have better hair than i do


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> you legit have better hair than i do


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Spoiler: cat












This is me and my tigglypuff


----------



## luffal

Kildor said:


> All of you look wonderful! And you look really beautiful!



You just made my day. c':


----------



## MrPicklez

Hay grl hay


----------



## Hyoshido

So your beard isn't the only thing that's extremely hairy ._.


----------



## MrPicklez

Hyogo said:


> So your beard isn't the only thing that's extremely hairy ._.



I am a man after all.


----------



## CookingOkasan

mad about it.... my chest hair game is weak.


----------



## Atsushicchi

Brown eyes, too-huge nose (it isn't feminine at all ;-; ), really pale skin, midlong brown hair and...

Babyface.

I won't upload a 'selfie' because I'm not really confident about it... :-:


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> mad about it.... my chest hair game is weak.



I had to shave my back and stuff for the pool. Legit looked like we shaved a Greek man.


----------



## easpa

My friend told me to try throwing a peace sign but my fingers didn't want to cooperate and this was the end result uhh


----------



## Hyoshido

MrKisstoefur said:


> I am a man after all.


Yet you have a young looking face to differ from the pure manliness that you have.

I'm rather jealous actually, wish I had more hair on places.


----------



## Alice

Hyogo said:


> Yet you have a young looking face to differ from the pure manliness that you have.
> 
> I'm rather jealous actually, wish I had more hair on places.



he looks pretty young shaved. I like him better with his beard.


----------



## rivulet

that me -_-


----------



## Hyoshido

I honestly love your hair and eyes, So pretty *^*


----------



## rivulet

Hyogo said:


> I honestly love your hair and eyes, So pretty *^*



omg thank you ;;


----------



## CookingOkasan

Alice said:


> he looks pretty young shaved. I like him better with his beard.



now I'm tempted to share the only picture i have of myself without facial hair. I would probably delete it like instantly after I post it though... It was from like 5 years ago. My hair was still long and I had no facial hair....

also your hair looks really good Rivulet!


----------



## rivulet

CookingOkasan said:


> also your hair looks really good Rivulet!


thank you!! my aunt highlighted it uvu


----------



## MrPicklez

Hyogo said:


> Yet you have a young looking face to differ from the pure manliness that you have.
> 
> I'm rather jealous actually, wish I had more hair on places.



I hate my young features. Preferably my girly eyelashes. Haha



Alice said:


> he looks pretty young shaved. I like him better with his beard.



Rice-chan noticed me ;-;



CookingOkasan said:


> now I'm tempted to share the only picture i have of myself without facial hair. I would probably delete it like instantly after I post it though... It was from like 5 years ago. My hair was still long and I had no facial hair....



Do ittt.


----------



## CookingOkasan

literally leaving this here for like 2 minutes. don't be a dumbo and quote it pls :')

rip


----------



## MrPicklez

I saved it just in case (;


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> mad about it.... my chest hair game is weak.



i have one curly hair on my chest haha


----------



## Zeiro

CookingOkasan said:


> mad about it.... my chest hair game is weak.





can't be as weak as mine bruh


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## epona

-


----------



## Deca

Spoiler: I look like 12


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> i love u
> 
> View attachment 52548
> 
> i feel like a big huge phoney for only posting pics of me as a blonde seeing as i actually have black hair rn so hi



that face is literally my face 24/7


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: gonna be the star of Eminem's new film project "8 Smile"


----------



## ShinySandwich

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: gonna be the star of Eminem's new film project "8 Smile"
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52553



Ya, your mii is accurate


----------



## staticistic1114

CookingOkasan said:


> literally leaving this here for like 2 minutes. don't be a dumbo and quote it pls :')
> 
> rip



nooooo TT^TT I didn't get to see it.. <//3


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: am i a girl yet?











pls jesus make my dreams come tru


----------



## Keyblade

ShinySandwich said:


> OMG you both were arguing about being ugly?



LOL it was a joke

- - - Post Merge - - -



MozzarellaSticks said:


> So you already know this, but yes. I remember you, too!! You look the same but older, which is a good thing. I was jealous of you.



You too! :3 And girlll I always thought you were a stunner.


----------



## Princess

Jake. said:


> Spoiler: am i a girl yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls jesus make my dreams come tru



Adorable jakey


----------



## Kildor

Jake. said:


> Spoiler: am i a girl yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls jesus make my dreams come tru



You are a beautiful girl Jake


----------



## hanashi

i cant remember what was the last photo i posted, i dont think i had my fringe (have another one lmao;;)



Spoiler: shrek


----------



## CookingOkasan

you look pretty rad, and I'm not even ogrereacting


----------



## hanashi

thank u!!! im sure u look ogregeous (im sorry thats so bad lmao)


----------



## Capella

Jake. said:


> Spoiler: am i a girl yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls jesus make my dreams come tru


stunning


----------



## cannedcommunism

Me and my dawg


Spoiler


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

FoxWolf64 said:


> Me and my dawg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52737


I like your dog. 10/10 would pet.


----------



## Titi

FoxWolf64 said:


> Me and my dawg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52737



Gee  I don't know which of the two is cutest.


----------



## Krea




----------



## Javocado

Krea said:


> View attachment 52863



sweet hair!


----------



## Krea

Thank you! :3


----------



## cannedcommunism

Titi said:


> Gee  I don't know which of the two is cutest.



It's the dog. It has to be the dog.


----------



## Capella

FoxWolf64 said:


> Me and my dawg
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52737



that dog is really cute 
nd u looking fine


----------



## cannedcommunism

Pom said:


> that dog is really cute
> nd u looking fine



Thx gurl


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: new glasses


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Behold my ugliness...



Spoiler: My pic


----------



## dizzy bone

hanashi said:


> i cant remember what was the last photo i posted, i dont think i had my fringe (have another one lmao;;)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shrek
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52676



Omg ._. you're cute



Spoiler: meep



View attachment 53017


----------



## gpiggy2

The quality is awful but this is the only one I can find on my laptop >_<


----------



## Hound00med

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Behold my ugliness...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My pic



You're not ugly at all man!

Everyone's so attractive


----------



## gpiggy2

Hound00med said:


> You're not ugly at all man!
> 
> Everyone's so attractive



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## rockthemike13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z45_0j-2ipA&list=UUjfDhrBslToTQaVveeSfMsQ

Betcha can't guess who I was.  Huehuehue.


----------



## Hound00med

So I got a new hoodie today, and it's epic.



Spoiler: But yeah, this happened..















I know I look ridiculous, but **** it 

Btw, it's supposed to say "This looks like a job.. FOR SCIENCE" .. Stupid drawstrings </3

(I work as a science technician in a school, so it's appropriate )


----------



## Saylor

Hound00med said:


> So I got a new hoodie today, and it's epic.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: But yeah, this happened..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I look ridiculous, but **** it
> 
> Btw, it's supposed to say "This looks like a job.. FOR SCIENCE" .. Stupid drawstrings </3
> 
> (I work as a science technician in a school, so it's appropriate )



I like your hoodie!


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## Maakun

hooray for purikura






me w/my best friend ever, without excessive auto-photoshop (purikura) filters


----------



## epona

hello buddies


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## Aizu

Just me ^ - ^


----------



## MrPicklez

This is the face of a man who spent hours downloading Wii U games at 4:00 in the morning.


----------



## Hyoshido

Lita_Chan said:


> Just me ^ - ^


Is that a filling I see? :3

You look so cute thoughhhhh ;A;


----------



## Snoop

MrKisstoefur said:


> This is the face of a man who spent hours downloading Wii U games at 4:00 in the morning.


God damn that is the most luxurious beard I've seen in my life.


----------



## cannedcommunism

epona said:


> View attachment 53451
> 
> hello buddies



Lovin' your hair sweetie ^v^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lita_Chan said:


> View attachment 53560
> 
> Just me ^ - ^



Nice eyes 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 53578
> 
> This is the face of a man who spent hours downloading Wii U games at 4:00 in the morning.



Heavenly beard strikes again!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Sometimes I where glasses.



Spoiler



[/spoiler]

[COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]

[QUOTE="Lita_Chan, post: 3295801, member: 21758"][ATTACH]

Just me ^ - ^[/QUOTE]Your eyes are gorgeous!

[COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]

[QUOTE="MrKisstoefur, post: 3296133, member: 39927"][ATTACH]

This is the face of a man who spent hours downloading Wii U games at 4:00 in the morning.[/QUOTE]So I know everyone always mentions your beard, but your mustache is my ideal. If only my upper lip hair could grow long instead of like bamboo.


----------



## Alice

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Sometimes I where glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Your eyes are gorgeous!



I really like brown eyes. I like yours too.  I guess it's because I've been around blue eyes most of my life so brown eyes seem a bit foreign.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Alice said:


> I really like brown eyes. I like yours too.  I guess it's because I've been around blue eyes most of my life so brown eyes seem a bit foreign.


Thanks! 

I prefer when my eyes were more hazel. They technically still are but the brown dominated over the years. I get lots of compliments on my eyes irl though so I can't complain.


----------



## Aizu

Hyogo said:


> Is that a filling I see? :3
> 
> You look so cute thoughhhhh ;A;



Lol, No fillings ^ - ^ But Thank you


----------



## Hyoshido

I saw some Gray somewhere and thought it was a filling in one of your teeth, welp sorry ;-;


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

What do you guys have against fillings?


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: oldish pic before the stache


----------



## Gandalf

MrKisstoefur said:


> This is the face of a man who spent hours downloading Wii U games at 4:00 in the morning.



Oh man I laughed so hard. Been there.


----------



## Pathetic

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: oldish pic before the stache
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53669



woah u look hella cool

(p.s. rosalina suxs)


----------



## Ashtot

CookingOkasan said:


> View attachment 53539
> 
> 1000 posts.... cheers tbt
> _(i look a damn sight though)_





MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 53578
> 
> This is the face of a man who spent hours downloading Wii U games at 4:00 in the morning.



You're both so manly.


----------



## Wish

boop


----------



## Kildor

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 53578
> 
> This is the face of a man who spent hours downloading Wii U games at 4:00 in the morning.



This looks too accurate. 

If you are a PC-Gamer, it also works as 

_"This is the face of a man who spent hours buying games from the Steam Summersale at 4:00 in the morning."_


----------



## nekosync

Wish said:


> boop



What's that food you're holding in your hand? It looks so _good_.


----------



## Wish

umm its a strawberry doughnut LOL


----------



## nekosync

Wish said:


> umm its a strawberry doughnut LOL


ohmygod. That sounds perfect.


----------



## epona

nose level 0


----------



## Javocado

epona said:


> View attachment 53704
> 
> nose level 0



sapphire hair game over 9000


----------



## CookingOkasan

_#epokasan_

died laughing


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> _#epokasan_
> 
> died laughing



i ship it


----------



## Dork

so this is the selfie tag


----------



## MrPicklez

I was drunk last night. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Faybun said:


> so this is the selfie tag




welcome :')



MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53709
> 
> 
> 
> I was drunk last night. Haters gonna hate.



yeeeeehawwww hell yeah fire it up


----------



## Capella

Faybun said:


> so this is the selfie tag



yes


----------



## ThomasNLD

I`ve been posting here for a year, so maybe its about time. But this would be I.



Spoiler


----------



## Beary

ThomasNLD said:


> I`ve been posting here for a year, so maybe its about time. But this would be I.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53751



Yesshhh the baldness(semi baldness)
It is amazing


----------



## Eldin

MrKisstoefur said:


> - bomb beard pic -
> 
> I was drunk last night. Haters gonna hate.



k just found this thread and def not posting my haggard face, but had to stop in and say

*bro your beard is glorious. ;-;*


----------



## rockthemike13

An artists rendition of my wife and I.






... Actual picture of my wife and I!


----------



## Saylor

rockthemike13 said:


> ... Actual picture of my wife and I!



Nice looking couple!


----------



## SpatialSilence

Hayyy.


----------



## Beary

SpatialSilence said:


> View attachment 54009 Hayyy.



ADORABLE 
*glomp*


----------



## fairyring

hi hello here is my face


----------



## Beary

sunshinetea said:


> hi hello here is my face



I luff it


----------



## fairyring

frank yew :3


----------



## Javocado

sunshinetea said:


> hi hello here is my face



aw


----------



## Beary

Jas0n said:


> And here folks is what's responsible for running the website. Don't you all feel so much better knowing you're in the capable hands of our professional moderation staff?





Thunder said:


> Agreed, you should ditch that girl though, your cotton candy might get upset.





lookyhooky said:


> Socky's gonna kill me I know it he's gonna either kill me or strap me to a chair inside a room full of hungry lions. Which will also kill me.





Trundle said:


> I almost died laughing





Thunder said:


> jesus how horrifying





Thunder said:


> This made me laugh more than it should've.





Chromie said:


> It's a weakness I tell you.





Jas0n said:


> You are a very attractive man and I want to lick your eyeballs





Riley said:


> Aww man, why Starbucks, why?  Don't leave me!





Princess said:


> Don't be such a sassafrass





Riley said:


> Lol, he looks like he's using the -_- face, XD





Princess said:


> This hate drives my soul.





Princess said:


> I wanna be that chair





iLoveYou said:


> Donate your hair to me Lauren. <3
> 
> _*Reason:* I'm a naughty girl_





Thunder said:


> awww snap, you got served, pally.





Riley said:


> :O The light to Narnia is behind you!  Don't go towards the light!





Riley said:


> I'm hungry now... FOR GRILLED WOOKIE





Jake. said:


> *creys forever*





Bacon Boy said:


> Da'www, you're just saying that. But go on.





Jake. said:


> guys pls its the "what do you look like thread" not the "what is your height thread" you feel me?





Spoiler:  So l






Hyogo said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.





lookyhooky said:


> GASP. You look like my English teacher!





Natty said:


> I'm omnipresent.
> 
> ^~^





Jake. said:


> You have gorgeous face *_*





Kuma said:


> So... Handsome... *faints*





Rubyy said:


> Please uncute yourself.



Best quotes pages 1-145 WDYLL Thread, 2014
Enjoy



Spoiler: um



4 MORE MONTHS UNTIL I CAN POST


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I looked good today. Can't let it go to waste.



Spoiler


----------



## tinytaylor

MozzarellaSticks said:


> I looked good today. Can't let it go to waste.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



[insert fire emoji here]


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: fun little edit a friend made


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: fun little edit a friend made
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54208



Your friend is the best.


----------



## epona

doggy friend


----------



## matt

epona said:


> doggy friend


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> doggy friend



10/10 would pet doggy friend


----------



## Jas0n

Ready for bed at 7:30 in the Jason household. My phone camera is recently giving everything a weird purple glow too, making me feel like a complete hipster.


----------



## Beary

Jas0n said:


> Ready for bed at 7:30 in the Jason household. My phone camera is recently giving everything a weird purple glow too, making me feel like a complete hipster.



...
-melts-


----------



## CookingOkasan

I'm really diggin' that wall color and whole room set up, man!


----------



## MrPicklez

Happy Murrica day, peeps. I'm full on BBQ and booze. Let's light some fireworks, y'dig?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I got a haircut.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Killer beard. If I wasn`t an early balder I would totally copycat that.


----------



## MrPicklez

ThomasNLD said:


> Killer beard. If I wasn`t an early balder I would totally copycat that.



I'm balding slightly too so I know your pain, bruv.


----------



## epona

accused of not wearing pants


----------



## kawaii_princess

Hello it is me v uv


----------



## Marii

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Murrica day, peeps. I'm full on BBQ and booze. Let's light some fireworks, y'dig?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I got a haircut.



the beard keeps getting shorter?!!



epona said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54299
> 
> 
> in the spirirt of july 4th



at first i saw this pic and i was just like "aw cute" but then i thought again and i was like "wait shes not even american" 

---





um yeah hi


----------



## Jake

Marii said:


> um yeah hi



im so turnt up i wanna adopt u


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> View attachment 54299
> in the spirirt of july 4th



YEEEEEEEHAW! AMERICA! A GLOBAL FORCE FOR_ good?_ AND EAGLES AND
F R E E D O M AND_ booze?_


Kiss you realize that if you cut your beard any shorter you're going to start looking like me, man. or even worse... the lil' baby in my sig...


----------



## epona

Marii said:


> the beard keeps getting shorter?!!
> 
> 
> 
> at first i saw this pic and i was just like "aw cute" but then i thought again and i was like "wait shes not even american"
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um yeah hi



mari you are the cutest ever and yes im not american WHATEVER


----------



## spamurai

Everyone's looking coolio


----------



## Marii

Jake. said:


> im so turnt up i wanna adopt u



pls do omg <33 u will be da best mommy ever



epona said:


> mari you are the cutest ever and yes im not american WHATEVER



omg thank you ;__; that means a lot coming from someone as gorg as you omg <3

looking cool, spamurai!


----------



## MrPicklez

Marii said:


> the beard keeps getting shorter?!!
> 
> 
> 
> at first i saw this pic and i was just like "aw cute" but then i thought again and i was like "wait shes not even american"
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um yeah hi





CookingOkasan said:


> YEEEEEEEHAW! AMERICA! A GLOBAL FORCE FOR_ good?_ AND EAGLES AND
> F R E E D O M AND_ booze?_
> 
> 
> Kiss you realize that if you cut your beard any shorter you're going to start looking like me, man. or even worse... the lil' baby in my sig...



I didn't even cut it. It's the angles. THE ANGLES.


----------



## Marii

MrKisstoefur said:


> I didn't even cut it. It's the angles. THE ANGLES.



you sure?! it looks WAY shorter than the last pic, haha. wow. the power of camera angles


----------



## Hunnybuns

abcdbdjad deleted this original post on 4/30/16


----------



## Jacob4

You're all beautiful! 



Figured I'd take this since no one knows what I look like - well now you do.


----------



## Beary

F L a K e said:


> You're all beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 54450
> 
> Figured I'd take this since no one knows what I look like - well now you do.




dun
DUN
DUNNNNN

You look nice though ^^


----------



## Hound00med

Spoiler







Yeah I dunno what I was doing when I took this, but yeah

Oh and it's sideways, double bonus


----------



## Jacob4

LittleBeary said:


> dun
> DUN
> DUNNNNN
> 
> You look nice though ^^



Haha, thank you!


----------



## Capella

F L a K e said:


> You're all beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 54450
> 
> Figured I'd take this since no one knows what I look like - well now you do.


u look nothing like ur mii
but u still looking fly


----------



## Jacob4

Capella said:


> u look nothing like ur mii
> but u still looking fly



I know, I'm such a disappointment. :'(

and, thx bby


----------



## Marii

F L a K e said:


> You're all beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 54450
> 
> Figured I'd take this since no one knows what I look like - well now you do.



looking good!



Hound00med said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54452
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I dunno what I was doing when I took this, but yeah
> 
> Oh and it's sideways, double bonus



hahah sean you are absolutely adorkable <33


----------



## Hound00med

Adorkable? How dare you 

My bf calls me a dork, it's spreadinggg


----------



## Jacob4

Marii said:


> looking good!



Haha! Thank you very much!


----------



## Beary

Hound00med said:


> Adorkable? How dare you
> 
> My bf calls me a dork, it's spreadinggg



You're adorably dorky then >u>


----------



## BungoTheElf

MARII YOU ARE ADORABLE HGHGHAKLDFJAKDJ WHAT


----------



## Cariad

F L a K e said:


> You're all beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 54450
> 
> Figured I'd take this since no one knows what I look like - well now you do.



Aww Flake <333 :}  cutee


----------



## Kildor

Marii said:


> the beard keeps getting shorter?!!
> 
> 
> 
> at first i saw this pic and i was just like "aw cute" but then i thought again and i was like "wait shes not even american"
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um yeah hi




I got confused for a second. Then I realised you're cute.


----------



## Reindeer

Kildor said:


> I got confused for a second. Then I realised you're cute.


----------



## Titi

spamurai said:


> Sup people



Damn you're cute.


----------



## Jacob4

MissNoodle said:


> Aww Flake <333 :}  cutee



thx bby  <333 :}


----------



## Mercedes

Sorry I am so ugly


----------



## Kildor

Luckypinch said:


> View attachment 54529
> Sorry I am so ugly


You look really pretty!


----------



## Pathetic

Luckypinch said:


> View attachment 54529
> Sorry I am so ugly



awww cutie


----------



## Mercedes

Kildor said:


> You look really pretty!



Oh thanks. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



alise said:


> awww cutie



Aw thanks


----------



## Mercedes

Also thought I would post this here 



Spoiler


----------



## Byngo

Luckypinch said:


> Also thought I would post this here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54542



gurl u pretty omg


----------



## FireNinja1

I just felt like doing this again since I'm rather bored rn. (It's summer, what did you expect?)



Spoiler: Yes, this is me. Hopefully it isn't upside down.



View attachment 54572


----------



## Beary

FireNinja1 said:


> I just felt like doing this again since I'm rather bored rn. (It's summer, what did you expect?)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yes, this is me. Hopefully it isn't upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54572



( IT'S UPSIDE-DOWN )

Looking good though >:3


----------



## Aerious

post 2 for cap
one
two


----------



## Mercedes

Natty said:


> gurl u pretty omg



Ahaha thanks ;;


----------



## Beary

Aerious said:


> post 2 for cap
> one
> two



OMG
You are so pretty


----------



## Solar

since I was looking mildly ok I decided to take a selfie. Sorry if it's big.


Spoiler: I am incapable of smiling


----------



## Aerious

LittleBeary said:


> OMG
> You are so pretty


duh
(thank u u//w//u)


----------



## Byngo

Benmjy said:


> since I was looking mildly ok I decided to take a selfie. Sorry if it's big.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I am incapable of smiling
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54583



oh my hottie

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerious said:


> post 2 for cap
> one
> two



why so pretty????????


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## Kildor

CookingOkasan said:


> View attachment 54626
> 
> my hair only does nice things at 3:17am, typical.
> 
> also that's my go to face 90% of the time



You look rad mate!


----------



## epona

gamer grill


----------



## Murray

epona said:


> View attachment 54632
> 
> gamer grill



omg desu!!! (>^_^)>


----------



## Capella

Murray said:


> omg desu!!! (>^_^)>



murray
u so kawaii!!!


----------



## Kildor

epona said:


> View attachment 54632
> 
> gamer grill



Cute!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Spoiler











Got that shirt in Sweden and I miss it</3

Or me in color w/ trailer home background xD:



Spoiler


----------



## Jacob4

epona said:


> View attachment 54632
> 
> gamer grill



u qt gamer grill (;


----------



## Beary

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got that shirt in Sweden and I miss it</3
> 
> Or me in color w/ trailer home background xD:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Pwetty! ;3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## CookingOkasan

time to play "what color will annie's hair be next time she posts?"


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> time to play "what color will annie's hair be next time she posts?"



turquoise!


----------



## Byngo

epona said:


> turquoise!
> View attachment 54715



wow pretty gurl

I think you change your hair more than lady gaga


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: yikes


----------



## rockthemike13

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: yikes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54721



YANKEES?!?!

BURN HIM AT THE STAKE!


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler



​



Curly hair, don't care.


----------



## CookingOkasan

you're right. must be the damn angles


----------



## Lauren

Hairs fading, it's actually blonde now >.< but I'll have it dyed at the end of the month, purple yay! Here I am.




The necklace I'm wearing was the one kayla/iloveyou got me for secret santa, i miss you baby​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

LittleBeary said:


> Pwetty! ;3



Aww thanks<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> Hairs fading, it's actually blonde now >.< but I'll have it dyed at the end of the month, purple yay! Here I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The necklace I'm wearing was the one kayla/iloveyou got me for secret santa, i miss you baby​



So pretty, loving the hair, looking similar to my close friends hair quite awesome


----------



## Lauren

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aww thanks<3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty, loving the hair, looking similar to my close friends hair quite awesome



I was pastel purple but its fading now, im waiting it out for when my friends birthday comes at the end of the month! Thank you though <3


----------



## Javocado

rockthemike13 said:


> YANKEES?!?!
> 
> BURN HIM AT THE STAKE!



I actually like the Dodgers, I just jav a bunch of team hats and the Yankees matched with my Strokes shirt best haha.


----------



## Hound00med

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: yikes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54721



Jav you have an amazing smile.. I'm so jealous


----------



## Javocado

Hound00med said:


> Jav you have an amazing smile.. I'm so jealous



Thank you! And thank the homie braces.


----------



## Heisenberg

Spoiler











I certainly don't look like I'm 21, almost 22.


----------



## Beary

Heisenberg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't look like I'm 21, almost 22.



You're adorable!


----------



## Aradai

Heisenberg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't look like I'm 21, almost 22.


ALERT, ALERT! HEISENBERG IS A CUTIEPIE!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: yikes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54721



Ur a qt omg


----------



## Keyblade

SO... MUCH... KAWAII... IN ONE THREAD



Spoiler: hai


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Keyblade said:


> SO... MUCH... KAWAII... IN ONE THREAD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hai


Still gorg. Also those eyelashes.


----------



## Marii

Kildor said:


> I got confused for a second. Then I realised you're cute.





lynn105 said:


> MARII YOU ARE ADORABLE HGHGHAKLDFJAKDJ WHAT



you guys omg i can't with compliments how 2 omg thanks ;//; <3

also you are all so beautiful omg


----------



## Monster

Spoiler







I know I need a haircut....


----------



## yosugay

oops nvm


----------



## Kildor

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: yikes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54721



Dawg u rad B)


----------



## Delphine

Spoiler: it's a me






Here's my face. Not that anyone cares ._. Selfie was taken just for you guys ~


----------



## Javocado

DelphineCrossing said:


> Spoiler: it's a me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54857
> 
> 
> Here's my face. Not that anyone cares ._. Selfie was taken just for you guys ~



nice face


----------



## Saylor

DelphineCrossing said:


> Spoiler: it's a me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54857
> 
> 
> Here's my face. Not that anyone cares ._. Selfie was taken just for you guys ~


Wow I'm jealous of your hair.


----------



## Delphine

Javocado said:


> nice face



That's nice!



Saylor said:


> Wow I'm jealous of your hair.



You shouldn't be. They get really messy, it's horrible D:


----------



## Saylor

DelphineCrossing said:


> That's nice!
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be. They get really messy, it's horrible D:



But it's so thick! I'd kill to have thicker hair.


----------



## spamurai

Too many cool people ^^


----------



## KingofHearts

Y'all so gawjuss and cute.



Spoiler: Wheee


----------



## Capella

KingofHearts said:


> Y'all so gawjuss and cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wheee


thats a gnarly chair wow
and u have a nice face


----------



## oyasumibunbun

soooo cute everyone here is so cute
js but im also a boy



Spoiler: it me


----------



## pinkbunny

KingofHearts said:


> Y'all so gawjuss and cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wheee



sweet chair B)


----------



## stumph

this is my favorite wig


----------



## Swiftstream

I'm EXTREMELY ugly guys be warned:
(didn't want to enlarge this)



Spoiler: scary



You've been warned:


----------



## Saylor

Swiftstream said:


> I'm EXTREMELY ugly guys be warned:
> (didn't want to enlarge this)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scary
> 
> 
> 
> You've been warned:



You're really pretty!

And stumph is, too.


----------



## Beary

Swiftstream said:


> I'm EXTREMELY ugly guys be warned:
> (didn't want to enlarge this)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scary
> 
> 
> 
> You've been warned:



You pwetty!


----------



## Jake

linvin da yolo life



Spoiler


----------



## Miaa

I HAVE PINK HAIR :3


Spoiler: omg mermaid hair


----------



## stumph

Miaa said:


> I HAVE PINK HAIR :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: omg mermaid hair


you are very cute! how many times did you have to bleach it before you put the pink in?


----------



## Miaa

stumph said:


> you are very cute! how many times did you have to bleach it before you put the pink in?



awhh thank you  My hair was bleached twice in the same day  My hair is still really strong, so I might bleach it again


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## narzulbur

so many attractive people..... please stop

that me -_-


----------



## stumph

CookingOkasan said:


> View attachment 55079
> 
> not entirely sure. skype call snapshots. i'll be damned.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> also that hair, too much!



love it


----------



## Caius




----------



## Alice

Radical. Totally tubular.


----------



## SincerelyDream

~no thanks


----------



## Nage

i wuz camhoarin mayb


Spoiler: maybe


----------



## Capella

Nagedasanai said:


> i wuz camhoarin mayb
> 
> 
> Spoiler: maybe


girl kawaii


----------



## epona

i only noticed this now ahhahahahahaha


----------



## spamurai

Jake. said:


> linvin da yolo life
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Lazy! lol


----------



## katsuragi

i'm too lazy to resize the picture so you can have my ugliness magnified  look at my totoro case instead



Spoiler


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Spoiler: Like this




_*J/K～！*_☆




(I only wish…)​



EDIT: Also sorry for breaking the rules *cough* But I really don't want to post my face on the internet, and idk if I can delete this so... I guess I'll just leave it as is. >_>;


----------



## nard

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Did you write on your shirt? lol



Yes. Don't question me.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Fuzzling said:


> Yes. Don't question me.



But isn't that what I just did? 

lol but nah, it's fine.  My sister used to do the same thing. (in fact I think she still does.. and she's 18 now. Hahaha)


----------



## nard

Mephisto Pheles said:


> But isn't that what I just did?
> 
> lol but nah, it's fine.  My sister used to do the same thing. (in fact I think she still does.. and she's 18 now. Hahaha)



._. You're starting to confuse me, Mephhy.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Fuzzling said:


> ._. You're starting to confuse me, Mephhy.



Hahaha, sorry. 

I think the only thing that ever prevented me from drawing on my own clothes was seeing how annoyed my parents got with my sister when she drew on hers.. LOL. I was a goodie-two-shoes and didn't want to "get in trouble"


----------



## Farobi

Everyone looking good


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Farobi said:


> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Someone call 911 - I think Farobi just died.


----------



## nard

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Hahaha, sorry.
> 
> I think the only thing that ever prevented me from drawing on my own clothes was seeing how annoyed my parents got with my sister when she drew on hers.. LOL. I was a goodie-two-shoes and didn't want to "get in trouble"



This is just a plain white shirt. Had to do SOMETHING with it. :l


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Fuzzling said:


> This is just a plain white shirt. Had to do SOMETHING with it. :l



Drawing on clothes might be useful if you have a stain that won't come out, thinking about it..

You could just draw over the stain and make it "pretty" again. LOL


----------



## nard

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Drawing on clothes might be useful if you have a stain that won't come out, thinking about it..
> 
> You could just draw over the stain and make it "pretty" again. LOL



-Cough cough- Need to do that with PLENTY of shirts.


300 posts! ;D


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Fuzzling said:


> -Cough cough- Need to do that with PLENTY of shirts.
> 
> 
> 300 posts! ;D



Hahaha, get your markers and get to scribbling! (And grats on 300 posts!)

Also, off topic, but NOOOOOOOO, my sig has been removed! ;__; I could have swore it was within the limit… **sobbing**


----------



## nard

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Hahaha, get your markers and get to scribbling! (And grats on 300 posts!)
> 
> Also, off topic, but NOOOOOOOO, my sig has been removed! ;__; I could have swore it was within the limit… **sobbing**





;~; Nuu, Mephhy's sig is gone. 

At least you got a newer, spiffy one. >->


----------



## unravel

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Someone call 911 - I think Farobi just died.



ROFL dat cat


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> ROFL dat cat



This comment literally doesn't even apply to the situation wtf


----------



## Kaiaa

Please remember you must be at least 13 years old to post your picture on the Bell Tree!


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> View attachment 55087
> 
> i only noticed this now ahhahahahahaha



Yeah I saw it and died like 10 pages back whenever I pointed it out in the thread.
it really _kilt _me


----------



## Jake

Farobi said:


> Jake's looking good


thank u friend~~


----------



## CookingOkasan

Jake. said:


> linvin da yolo life
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



H A M M O C K  B O I


----------



## Marii

CookingOkasan said:


> View attachment 55079
> 
> not entirely sure. skype call snapshots. i'll be damned.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> also that hair, too much!



this image confuses me
i like your hair



Jake. said:


> linvin da yolo life
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i love you
you are adorable


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## stumph

i'm pretty hot, huh?


----------



## CookingOkasan

^Tricky D1ck^


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Miaa said:


> I HAVE PINK HAIR :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: omg mermaid hair


I looooove pastel hair. Wish it'd match my skin tone. Looks lovely on you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



katsuragi said:


> i'm too lazy to resize the picture so you can have my ugliness magnified  look at my totoro case instead
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You look like a mix of two someones I used to know on a different forum. Which is a really good thing.

Also I love the phone case.

- - - Post Merge - - -



stumph said:


> View attachment 55191
> i'm pretty hot, huh?


This was probably the best way to end page 420.


----------



## Mercedes




----------



## f11

^Cute


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> Yeah I saw it and died like 10 pages back whenever I pointed it out in the thread.
> it really _kilt _me


i thought you just pulled it out of your <censored> lmao
brilliant i am so down with epokasan


----------



## Amichann

Aha it's cool to see what everyone looks like~
Here's something that was taken recently:


Spoiler


----------



## Beary

Amichann said:


> Aha it's cool to see what everyone looks like~
> Here's something that was taken recently:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I NEED THAT STUFFED ANIMAL OMg


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Red.



Spoiler


----------



## epona

-


----------



## Solar

epona said:


> gamer grill 2.0
> View attachment 55258



Beautiful like always <3


----------



## epona

Benmjy said:


> Beautiful like always <3


sweetheart


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> gamer grill 2.0


----------



## Beary

This is my favorite baby picture.




Me with my teddy.


----------



## Thunder

stumph said:


> i'm pretty hot, huh?



Dreamy.

And by dreamy I mean you'll probably haunt my nightmares.


----------



## Beary

Thunder said:


> Dreamy.
> 
> And by dreamy I mean you'll probably haunt my nightmares.



I need to use that term much more often now.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Saylor

Riley said:


> My kitty, Harley, and I:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bee black and yellow


Both you and your cat are adorable.


----------



## katsuragi

epona said:


> gamer grill 2.0
> View attachment 55258



please you're so cute!! 
was that creepy


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Posting my pic again>>One comment won't do it for me ;_; I was called ugly growing up and any nice words would make me happy<3



Spoiler: Me


----------



## Aradai

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Posting my pic again>>One comment won't do it for me ;_; I was called ugly growing up and any nice words would make me happy<3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me



Whoever called you that must be blind. You have a pretty face!
was that creepy?


----------



## Saylor

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Posting my pic again>>One comment won't do it for me ;_; I was called ugly growing up and any nice words would make me happy<3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me


You're gorgeous.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Javocado

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Red.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You should have put, "drenched in marinara sauce".




epona said:


> gamer grill 2.0
> View attachment 55258



aw :')


----------



## oak

This was taken at me & my boyfriend's 3 years together. We went for a picnic at the beach/forest :3


Spoiler


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Sparkanine said:


> Whoever called you that must be blind. You have a pretty face!
> was that creepy?



Haha not at all, thanks guys <:

Always had a bad self-image growing up xD


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Going to a Dodger game!


----------



## epona

-


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

noahmeow said:


> This was taken at me & my boyfriend's 3 years together. We went for a picnic at the beach/forest :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55336



Oh wow, you look super chill, love those shades<3


----------



## Capella

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Going to a Dodger game!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55420



\_( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)_/?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## stumph

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Posting my pic again>>One comment won't do it for me ;_; I was called ugly growing up and any nice words would make me happy<3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me


you are quite the cutie!


----------



## D-Anii

*points to icon*


----------



## oath2order

The new me


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

oath2order said:


> The new me


10/10 would shower.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

stumph said:


> you are quite the cutie!



Awww, thanks very much<<(^_^


----------



## ahousar97

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awww, thanks very much<<(^_^



Told yaa you looked cute 

- - - Post Merge - - -


This is mee~~  (v.v)
At least you can't tell how short I am... xD


----------



## Murray

oath2order said:


> The new me



i can confirm this is oath



Spoiler: Having fun.


----------



## Cadbberry

Spoiler: normalish me



(usually I got a hat and a big jacket)


 or 



Spoiler: Cosplay me


----------



## Amyy

oath2order said:


> The new me



thats terrifying

love it


----------



## baller

epona said:


> gamer grill 2.0
> View attachment 55258



gamer gril r u a farmville gamer?


----------



## Aradai

Cadbberry said:


> Spoiler: normalish me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55497(usually I got a hat and a big jacket)
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cosplay me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55498



You're a cutiepie! I like your hair.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ahousar97 said:


> Told yaa you looked cute
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 55495
> This is mee~~  (v.v)
> At least you can't tell how short I am... xD



I know bah, I am so hard to please though, haha xD

And oh wow, aside from your lovely skin, I love your eyes, so oriental<3 And of course you're super cute<(^_^


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparkanine said:


> You're a cutiepie! I like your hair.


Thank you! <3 That is so nice of you to say :3


----------



## Kildor

epona said:


> View attachment 55425
> 
> felt like a tru cutie patootie today



You a baker? Because that Cutie Pie looks great B)


Looking great as always epona


----------



## twisty

Cadbberry said:


> Spoiler: normalish me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55497(usually I got a hat and a big jacket)
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cosplay me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55498



You're so cute and that cosplay is fabulous! 



Spoiler: This is me!


----------



## Cadbberry

twisty said:


> You're so cute and that cosplay is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is me!


your drop dead gorgeous~!


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## Cadbberry

CookingOkasan said:


> Got a new hat


That is pretty faboolous~


----------



## TheCrystalRing

Welp, I just joined on here so I suppose this'll help you all to get to know me better.



Ugh, my hair looks horrible and my face is chubby... at least Rocky looks more photogenic than I do.


----------



## Cadbberry

TheCrystalRing said:


> Welp, I just joined on here so I suppose this'll help you all to get to know me better.
> 
> View attachment 55671
> 
> Ugh, my hair looks horrible and my face is chubby... at least Rocky looks more photogenic than I do.


You are so cute~ I love your hair :3


----------



## TheCrystalRing

Thanks, you're too kind!


----------



## Cadbberry

TheCrystalRing said:


> Thanks, you're too kind!



I cant lie to that cutie face :3


----------



## Titi

TheCrystalRing said:


> ---



CUTE KITTY ALERT, CUTE KITTY ALERT, CUTE KITTY ALERT!
_So chubchub and grumpy I can't even. _


----------



## TheCrystalRing

Yeah, that's Rocky. He's a rag doll who doesn't particularly enjoy being waken up for the sake of pictures XD


----------



## Titi

TheCrystalRing said:


> Yeah, that's Rocky. He's a rag doll who doesn't particularly enjoy being waken up for the sake of pictures XD



He's so cuuuuuuute can I have him pleaseplease? I love ragdolls.


----------



## TheCrystalRing

I'm not quite sure how much he'd like that, he'd probably get homesick but sure XD


----------



## Mercedes

noahmeow said:


> This was taken at me & my boyfriend's 3 years together. We went for a picnic at the beach/forest :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55336



Your so cute omg


----------



## Caius

The beards in this thread just get more and more fabulous.


----------



## MrPicklez

Cent said:


> The beards in this thread just get more and more fabulous.



I read this while looking at your avatar and I literally couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> I read this while looking at your avatar and I literally couldn't stop laughing.



literally same


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

CookingOkasan said:


> Got a new hat



You totally remind me of my old buddy from digital art college haha xD Seriously, so similar, but he shaved Nothing against beards haha.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: oldish pre mustache edit coffee x koffing


----------



## Cadbberry

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: oldish pre mustache edit coffee x koffing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55925



Beyond Faboolous!


----------



## pinkbunny

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: oldish pre mustache edit coffee x koffing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55925



i love u


----------



## Capella

dmt said:


> i love u



back off please jav is mine


----------



## Nymeri

me and my bestie at a concert last weekend. I'm on the right :>


----------



## epona

-


----------



## CookingOkasan

that ladybug get up :')


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> that ladybug get up :')



it was raining


----------



## yosugay

Spoiler: ill probably delete this later maybe


----------



## Beary

yosugay said:


> Spoiler: ill probably delete this later maybe



usocute


----------



## yosugay

LittleBeary said:


> usocute



thank you ; A ;


----------



## ShinySandwich

yosugay said:


> Spoiler: ill probably delete this later maybe



WOW, you are cute


----------



## yosugay

ShinySandwich said:


> WOW, you are cute



omg thank you
 u w u


----------



## Mino

Spoiler: You may not know this, but...






Spoiler: ... I'm a punk rocker.


----------



## Princess

Aw so handsome


----------



## Mino

Princess said:


> Aw so handsome



Thanks kitty.


----------



## pinkbunny

Mino said:


> Spoiler: You may not know this, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ... I'm a punk rocker.



youre so cute omg


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler



<Bendalf> it was a good picture though



Let it be known to the world!

Sorry, Ben, but this was too perfect not to post. Hahaha


----------



## Princess

Jesus Christ Ben


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: had a job interview today, i just jav to hope it went well


----------



## toricrossing

*But first let me take a selfie*



Spoiler: My face









Spoiler: Bunny


----------



## epona

ben #1 tbt hottie


----------



## Kaiaa

Remember, be respectful and do not post pictures of others without their consent!


----------



## Aradai

toricrossing said:


> Spoiler: she's too kawaii for the quote
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56168


You're very pretty!


----------



## toricrossing

Thank you c:


----------



## TheCrystalRing

So I was combing around in my files and I found..._this._


Spoiler: Here Be Nightmares


----------



## ThomasNLD

Haha, reminds me of Mimi from the Drew Carey Show.  
You are prettier though. I kinda meant the make up and all. 

I must say all you people look lovely.


----------



## Saylor

TheCrystalRing said:


> So I was combing around in my files and I found..._this._
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here Be Nightmares
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56247


absolutely stunning.

really though both you and your cat are very cute.


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: much needed hair cut



View attachment 56311


----------



## toricrossing

omg everyone is so cute :3


----------



## MayorErin

"what do you look like"
A 12 YEAR OLD GOON


----------



## Mayor Lark

If anyone looks 12 here, it's me

I'm 17


----------



## Lio Fotia

My face​


----------



## Beary

C a l l a w a y said:


> View attachment 56431
> 
> My face​



LET ME HUG YUUUU
You look like the perfect mom omg
very huggable


----------



## radical6

MayorErin said:


> "what do you look like"
> A 12 YEAR OLD GOON
> View attachment 56391



youre so cute omg



Mayor Lark said:


> View attachment 56413
> If anyone looks 12 here, it's me
> 
> I'm 17



i love your hair


----------



## epona

-


----------



## Aradai

epona said:


> Spoiler: i got a hair cut
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56464
> 
> 
> 
> i cried after it happeend rip



Ya still be looking purty.


----------



## Noise

My hair's pulled back and I'm squinting, but oh well:


----------



## Keyblade

i'm addicted to flower crowns hi


----------



## Beary

Keyblade said:


> i'm addicted to flower crowns hi



Those eyelashesss


----------



## Goldenapple

Wut we are now posting pictures of ourselves?


----------



## Keyblade

LittleBeary said:


> Those eyelashesss



:3


----------



## Beary

Goldenapple said:


> Wut we are now posting pictures of ourselves?



This thread has exsisted for ages
You're just late o;


----------



## Goldenapple

Ok YOLO


Spoiler: ME



View attachment 56528


----------



## Beary

Goldenapple said:


> Ok YOLO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ME
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56528



You're adorable o:


----------



## Princess

Goldenapple said:


> Ok YOLO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ME
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56528



Hey I don't know if you are but, you look under 13, and members under 13 aren't allowed to post pictures of themselves.
If you aren't then oops sorry, cute pic


----------



## Saylor

Noise said:


> My hair's pulled back and I'm squinting, but oh well:
> 
> View attachment 56524


You're cute!


----------



## Goldenapple

Princess said:


> Hey I don't know if you are but, you look under 13, and members under 13 aren't allowed to post pictures of themselves.
> If you aren't then oops sorry, cute pic



Yah I'm 13.  I was 12 in the pic. XD (Most recent one)


----------



## Princess

PRETTY PICTURE PRINCESS SARAH


----------



## MayorErin

thanks tsundere uvu
keyblade your lashes are killer


----------



## Swiftstream

shoot whys everybody so pretty
I apologize in advance for whom eyes may be burned.



Spoiler: sorry


----------



## samsquared

@swiftstream: hush, you're beautiful. 
so i herd u liek pictures


Spoiler








most pics have other people in them and i mean i don't wanna post anyone's likeness w/o permission so have me kissing a dinosaur yw


i don't do selfies


----------



## Keyblade

Princess said:


> PRETTY PICTURE PRINCESS SARAH



thx bby



MayorErin said:


> keyblade your lashes are killer



thank you c:


----------



## Prof Gallows

Spoiler: Viewers Discretion Advised


----------



## Mayor Lark

someone complimented my hair and i remembered this image:


Spoiler: this was taken around january










my sister took this pic when i wasnt looking and it's probably one of my favorites


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: before i had the dankest sushi


----------



## Beary

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler



My god Gallows


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler



Nvm lol



Earlier when I was on my way to a psych appointment.


----------



## spamurai

Keyblade said:


> i'm addicted to flower crowns hi



Incredible!!



Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler



Ha! ┌∩┐(0_o)┌∩┐


----------



## Noise

My wig (for a cosplay thing) came today, so I decided to try it on out of the box, unstyled. c: 
Excuse the lack of makeup and all that. u /////// u 


Spoiler


----------



## Kildor

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler



Beautiful


All of you look fabulous!


----------



## Princess

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler



*reports*


----------



## Aradai

Mayor Lark said:


> someone complimented my hair and i remembered this image:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this was taken around january
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sister took this pic when i wasnt looking and it's probably one of my favorites



I'm sorry, I can't stop laughing at the captions your sister put.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Spoiler: face






hi I had my hair cut today for the first time in months


----------



## epona

-


----------



## xxDianaxx

Keyblade said:


> i'm addicted to flower crowns hi



Your gorgous look like a model c:


----------



## Princess

epona said:


> View attachment 56757
> 
> folkz


Sweg


----------



## easpa

Spoiler






it was 28 degrees celcius and I was wearing a jumper it was hell


----------



## Keyblade

xxDianaxx said:


> Your gorgous look like a model c:



d'aw that's so sweet of you to say! thank you. :3


----------



## Laurina

Ignore the monkey face. I failed.​


----------



## Beary

LaurinaMN said:


> Ignore the monkey face. I failed.​



CUUUUTE -glomp-


----------



## Beary

Beardo said:


> View attachment 57158
> 
> Hehe, I took this a few days ago and it actually is one of the best pictures I have of myself



LEMME HUG YOUUUU So cuute


----------



## Beardo

LittleBeary said:


> LEMME HUG YOUUUU So cuute




D'aww :3 Thank you 

That made me smile!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

D'aww you're both so adorable<3 I rarely get any good pictures either haha, I cherish the ones I do get xD


----------



## Byngo

Beardo said:


> View attachment 57158
> 
> Hehe, I took this a few days ago and it actually is one of the best pictures I have of myself



Lovely hair omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaurinaMN said:


> Ignore the monkey face. I failed.​



Lovely hair aswell omg


----------



## Wish

I got a haircut lol


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

here's me..I often get comments from people saying I look like I'm 12. Do I really? I'm 16

i was having too much fun with icing...


----------



## Mariah

ZeldaSylveon said:


> here's me..I often get comments from people saying I look like I'm 12. Do I really? I'm 16
> i was having too much fun with icing...



Yes, you look twelve.


----------



## Beary

ZeldaSylveon said:


> here's me..I often get comments from people saying I look like I'm 12. Do I really? I'm 16
> View attachment 57366
> i was having too much fun with icing...



Sadly, you DO look 12 x'D


----------



## in-a-pickle

LittleBeary said:


> Sadly, you DO look 12 x'D



You guys should probably stop assuring her that. As a person who is 16, and looks WAYYYYY younger, it doesn't feel good in the slightest. It's the same as calling someone fat/too skinny/ugly, so don't.


----------



## Flop

in-a-pickle said:


> You guys should probably stop assuring her that. As a person who is 16, and looks WAYYYYY younger, it doesn't feel good in the slightest. It's the same as calling someone fat/too skinny/ugly, so don't.



Yeah, I'm 18 and I look like a (maybbeeeee) 14 year old. It isn't very uplifting to hear it from other people.


----------



## Beary

in-a-pickle said:


> You guys should probably stop assuring her that. As a person who is 16, and looks WAYYYYY younger, it doesn't feel good in the slightest. It's the same as calling someone fat/too skinny/ugly, so don't.



Well I'm sorry. But I think she looks adorable anyways.
And I was saying it lightheartedly.


----------



## Mariah

in-a-pickle said:


> You guys should probably stop assuring her that. As a person who is 16, and looks WAYYYYY younger, it doesn't feel good in the slightest. It's the same as calling someone fat/too skinny/ugly, so don't.



She asked us if she really looks twelve. She does. She's not asking for us to lie to her. I'm eighteen and I look twelve but I just have to live with it.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Mariah said:


> She asked us if she really looks twelve. She does. She's not asking for us to lie to her. I'm eighteen and I look twelve but I just have to live with it.



alright, but you don't have to be so blunt about it. Sure, no one "wants" to be lied too, but it never feels good to hear a harsher truth.

but tbh this is off topic, so bye


----------



## Heisenberg

Tbh they were just being honest. I have a baby face myself..(very round), but I actually like it. And eventually people learn to like it. :/ When I'm 30 and people start saying I look 21 I sure as hell ain't gonna complain.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Um, yeah, it's not offense to tell someone they look younger when they do. Just because people don't like to hear something doesn't make it offensive to say the truth. No one was really being rude, just honest. It's not an insult.


----------



## Saylor

ZeldaSylveon said:


> here's me..I often get comments from people saying I look like I'm 12. Do I really? I'm 16
> i was having too much fun with icing...


You look younger than 16, but I wouldn't say 12. I'd guess you were 13 or 14. You're pretty, too, btw!


----------



## Swiftstream

ZeldaSylveon You're pretty!

You look like you're 14?


----------



## ShinySandwich

Wish said:


> I got a haircut lol



<3<3<3


----------



## Nage

everyone is so cute omg.


----------



## KCourtnee

Me 


Spoiler


----------



## Nage

KCourtnee said:


> Me
> 
> 
> Spoiler



omg super pretty


----------



## Cam1

Nevermind it's a really bad pic. May do one later


----------



## sauceisis

hello world! ._.


----------



## Laurina

LittleBeary said:


> CUUUUTE -glomp-





Natty said:


> Lovely hair aswell omg



Thank you, Maddy. Thank you, Natty. Youre both such sweethearts c': <3


----------



## Monster

Me and my bowl cut..



Spoiler


----------



## Tessie

everyone looks so nice :3


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Saylor said:


> You look younger than 16, but I wouldn't say 12. I'd guess you were 13 or 14. You're pretty, too, btw!



aww thanks! :3 I don't mind when people say I look younger. I try not to dwell on it much. It comes with advantages though. Like getting cheaper prices at places that have that age limit thing. My parents always tell me that. hehee

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> Well I'm sorry. But I think she looks adorable anyways.
> And I was saying it lightheartedly.



it's okay Beary! I know you were 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> ZeldaSylveon You're pretty!
> 
> You look like you're 14?



thank you!  haha


----------



## Yui Z

I'll probably delete this later if I feel like it. 



Spoiler: Took this a while back before school ~ excuse the lighting and lack of smile...


----------



## Beary

Yui Z said:


> I'll probably delete this later if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Took this a while back before school ~ excuse the lighting and lack of smile...



You're adorableeeeeeeee c;


----------



## Byngo

Yui Z said:


> I'll probably delete this later if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Took this a while back before school ~ excuse the lighting and lack of smile...



You're really pretty o:


----------



## Javocado

Yui Z said:


> I'll probably delete this later if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Took this a while back before school ~ excuse the lighting and lack of smile...



awww you look super


----------



## Capella

Yui Z said:


> I'll probably delete this later if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Took this a while back before school ~ excuse the lighting and lack of smile...



yui are pretty


----------



## Cariad

Capella said:


> yui are pretty



I was about to say that OMG soul mates


----------



## epona

Yui Z said:


> I'll probably delete this later if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Took this a while back before school ~ excuse the lighting and lack of smile...


zoey is a hot potato


----------



## Solar

Yui Z said:


> I'll probably delete this later if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Took this a while back before school ~ excuse the lighting and lack of smile...



Zoey you are so pretty!! And you look really mature too!!


----------



## ShinySandwich

Yui Z said:


> I'll probably delete this later if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Took this a while back before school ~ excuse the lighting and lack of smile...


You are cute


----------



## Capella

lol this whole page is everyone complimenting yui


----------



## in-a-pickle

Capella said:


> lol this whole page is everyone complimenting yui



lets see them selfies cap


----------



## Princess

YUI U CUTIE


----------



## Mango

i ll post myself tmrw


----------



## Yui Z

LittleBeary said:


> You're adorableeeeeeeee c;





Natty said:


> You're really pretty o:





Javocado said:


> awww you look super





Capella said:


> yui are pretty





MissNoodle said:


> I was about to say that OMG soul mates





epona said:


> zoey is a hot potato





Solar said:


> Zoey you are so pretty!! And you look really mature too!!





ShinySandwich said:


> You are cute





Princess said:


> YUI U CUTIE


You're all so sweet.  



Capella said:


> lol this whole page is everyone complimenting yui



Forgive me, Cap!!!!!


----------



## baller

Capella said:


> lol this whole page is everyone complimenting yui



dude u ruined the page


----------



## Aradai

Psst Yui is a cutie pass it on.


----------



## Kildor

*sees everyone comolimenting Yui*
*Frantically looks for Yui's picture*

You look beautiful Yui!


----------



## Dork

this thread lowers my self esteem like you wouldn't believe


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Faybun said:


> this thread lowers my self esteem like you wouldn't believe


Really? It makes mine higher.

I'm just kidding. You guys are really pretty, some of you adorable just because you're much younger than me.


----------



## Chris

*Zoey*, you're a cutie! ♡


Following pic was requested by *Zoey*, funnily enough. 

[removed]

I fell in love with him in the supermarket today.  No, really, I'm 22. Honest.


----------



## MushroomRepaer

me XD


----------



## cIementine

Yui Z said:


> I'll probably delete this later if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Took this a while back before school ~ excuse the lighting and lack of smile...



*You are so cute! I must admit I've been imagining you as sailor moon since I joined *


----------



## Mariah

MushroomRepaer said:


> me



What's with your eyeliner?


----------



## Yui Z

Tina said:


> *Zoey*, you're a cutie! ♡
> 
> 
> Following pic was requested by *Zoey*, funnily enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]


Yes, thank you!!! They shall be named panda selfies, hehe.




MushroomRepaer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57683
> 
> 
> me XD



I'm a fan of your hair! You're pretty.


----------



## Mayor Lark

I got my lovely cat Spock last year. He hated me at first.


Spoiler: The day I got him










Spoiler: we've grown quite a bit


----------



## Beary

Mayor Lark said:


> I got my lovely cat Spock last year. He hated me at first.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The day I got him
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: we've grown quite a bit
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57688



Your cat is so cute! And you as well ^-^


----------



## Mayor Lark

LittleBeary said:


> Your cat is so cute! And you as well ^-^



<3 thank you, so are you!


----------



## f11

Tina said:


> *Zoey*, you're a cutie! ♡
> 
> 
> Following pic was requested by *Zoey*, funnily enough.
> 
> [removed]
> 
> I fell in love with him in the supermarket today.  No, really, I'm 22. Honest.


cutie!


----------



## Beary

Mayor Lark said:


> <3 thank you, so are you!



Pfffff you've never seen me ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Byngo

Mayor Lark said:


> I got my lovely cat Spock last year. He hated me at first.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The day I got him
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: we've grown quite a bit
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57688



Wow you're really cute <3


----------



## jmeleigh23

<img>http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t625/jamieboiss1/10514739_426835870789472_7540604263359132160_n_zpscbe7e3e3.jpg</img>


----------



## ryan88

jmeleigh23 said:


> http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t625/jamieboiss1/10514739_426835870789472_7540604263359132160_n_zpscbe7e3e3.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> you got the code wrong


----------



## jmeleigh23

omg lol it's gigantic oops

- - - Post Merge - - -



ryan88 said:


> you got the code wrong



I know haha I suck!!


----------



## tinytaylor

v. rare selfie of me
this was supposed to be my 3k post oh


----------



## PikaLove

Here's me~



Spoiler



View attachment 57712


----------



## Aradai

tinytaylor said:


> View attachment 57711
> v. rare selfie of me
> this was supposed to be my 3k post oh



Ehehe you're cute.


----------



## oyasumibunbun

ive technically already posted in here before but man my makeup game was so on point today so here we go


----------



## Cariad

Tina said:


> *Zoey*, you're a cutie! ♡
> 
> 
> Following pic was requested by *Zoey*, funnily enough.
> 
> [removed]
> 
> I fell in love with him in the supermarket today.  No, really, I'm 22. Honest.



You are so cute!! I'm jealous of your looks


----------



## Aradai

oyasumibunbun said:


> ive technically already posted in here before but man my makeup game was so on point today so here we go


You're right. That was on point. You look fabulous.


----------



## _patrick

this was in full World Cup Hype Mode


----------



## epona

Hiya from Italy


----------



## Cariad

epona said:


> View attachment 57823
> Hiya from Italy



Hiya from England


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Ohai from Australia


----------



## Luxanna

enjoy a selfie #sweg


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Nidalee said:


> enjoy a selfie #sweg[/QUOTE]You're gorgeous!
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> Crazy eyes.
> 
> [spoiler][IMG][/spoiler]


----------



## Luxanna

exoticwhitebread said:


> You're gorgeous!



Oh not really #sayingimuglywhenimreallynot #fishingforcompliments lol but yeah I consider myself prettier than average, just happy I'm not ugly @.@ I used to think I was thenI was like PSPPSH I'm beautiful no matter what people say ♥~♥ then I became an  inspiration of hope for people because i said that,What a weird day on FB


----------



## Saylor

Mayorofarcadia said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Ohai from Australia


You're pretty and I like your hair!


----------



## Luxanna

Saylor said:


> You're pretty and I like your hair!



Agreed im a sucker for multi colored hair ♡~♡


----------



## Saylor

Nidalee said:


> Agreed im a sucker for multi colored hair ♡~♡


Oh wow I love yours too, I somehow missed your picture haha.


----------



## Capella

exoticwhitebread said:


> You're gorgeous!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Crazy eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



you're looking exotic!!


----------



## Javocado

epona said:


> View attachment 57823
> Hiya from Italy



#javannie

- - - Post Merge - - -



exoticwhitebread said:


> Crazy eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




If you were in my toilet i'd plunge you out.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Nidalee said:


> Oh not really #sayingimuglywhenimreallynot #fishingforcompliments lol but yeah I consider myself prettier than average, just happy I'm not ugly @.@ I used to think I was thenI was like PSPPSH I'm beautiful no matter what people say ♥~♥ then I became an  inspiration of hope for people because i said that,What a weird day on FB


I think that's how mos tpeople see themselves. Attractive but not the most attractive.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> you're looking exotic!!


Exotically white!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> #javannie
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were in my toilet i'd plunge you out.


Uh, it's #batannie

And that's so sweet!


----------



## Luxanna

I honestly think most people think they are fugly but really aren't its just society makes us feeln pressured to be beautiful that if you arent you're ugly. I had super low self esteem for a long time because of when I was younger i was bullied and stuff but then I hit high school and became stunning to a lot of people. Even now my self esteem isn't 100% but it getting better. My boyfriend would tell me everyday how beautiful and cute I was to him that I began to think it and realise I was.


----------



## Mariah

Nidalee said:


> I honestly think most people think they are fugly but really aren't its just society makes us feeln pressured to be beautiful that if you arent you're ugly. I had super low self esteem for a long time because of when I was younger i was bullied and stuff but then I hit high school and became stunning to a lot of people. Even now my self esteem isn't 100% but it getting better. My boyfriend would tell me everyday how beautiful and cute I was to him that I began to think it and realise I was.


That's easy for pretty people to say. You probably were ugly as a child but now, obviously, you're not.


----------



## Luxanna

Mariah said:


> That's easy for pretty people to say. You probably were ugly as a child but now, obviously, you're not.



Its opinions, in the end does it really matter? 
I used to get really bad anxiety attacks just to go outside worrying about what people thought of how i look. Heck I even dropped out and went to homeschooling . if it wasn't for that one person telling me that I shouldn't care about what other think and loving me for me  I probably still would think im not what society defines as  pretty.
Before you say that shouldn't be an issue because you are pretty its just an opinion you have, I dont  really care anymore what people thinkn if how I look its just you shouldn't try to please society but try to help yourself. Also I dont expect it to happen over night to change how you feel about yourself. It took me over 2 years, im.just trying to say dont beat yourself about it. Everyone has their opinions about stuff.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Nidalee said:


> Agreed im a sucker for multi colored hair ♡~♡





Saylor said:


> You're pretty and I like your hair!



Aw you guysssss ^.^ thank you <33

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nidalee said:


> I honestly think most people think they are fugly but really aren't its just society makes us feeln pressured to be beautiful that if you arent you're ugly. I had super low self esteem for a long time because of when I was younger i was bullied and stuff but then I hit high school and became stunning to a lot of people. Even now my self esteem isn't 100% but it getting better. My boyfriend would tell me everyday how beautiful and cute I was to him that I began to think it and realise I was.



If not for my boyfriend, I'd be an insecure mess. I used to cake on makeup to feel pretty. Now I can go days without makeup. Even in public.


----------



## epona

exoticwhitebread said:


> I think that's how mos tpeople see themselves. Attractive but not the most attractive.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> To
> Exotically white!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Uh, it's #batannie
> 
> And that's so sweet!



Batmannie get it right jess


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> Batmannie get it right jess


I blame the wine.


----------



## WonderK

Totally wasn't peer pressured into posting this.






Pic is a little old. But whatever.


----------



## Kildor

WonderK said:


> Totally wasn't peer pressured into posting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is a little old. But whatever.



Looking cool mate, loving the hair.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Totally wasn't peer pressured into posting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is a little old. But whatever.



YOU LOOK SO HUGGABLE
I'm sorry but I have a thing for hugging -glomp-
You're very nice-looking.


----------



## Swiftstream

WonderK said:


> Totally wasn't peer pressured into posting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is a little old. But whatever.



The shirt. Haha.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Totally wasn't peer pressured into posting this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic is a little old. But whatever.


Nice shirt, dude! 
i would really post but I hate my pasty face. geezus


----------



## WonderK

Uh... Thanks guys.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Uh... Thanks guys.



I can't tell if you're creeped out, or flattered.


----------



## WonderK

Both. Mostly flattered, though.


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> Both. Mostly flattered, though.



I thought that u were like levi xDD


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> I thought that u were like levi xDD



Look wise? No. Attitude wise? Eh. Yeah.


----------



## Gregriii

Okay, now It's my turn to post my photo! So kawaii



Spoiler









I hate make ugly faces but... xD


----------



## Beary

I would post my picture
but I'm not 13 so uhhh


----------



## Keyblade

Flop said:


> Yeah, I'm 18 and I look like a (maybbeeeee) 14 year old. It isn't very uplifting to hear it from other people.



Agreed. As a 20 year old who looks about 15, it's a huge insecurity for some people.
btw zeldasylveon you are adorable


----------



## Gregriii

ZeldaSylveon said:


> here's me..I often get comments from people saying I look like I'm 12. Do I really? I'm 16
> View attachment 57366
> i was having too much fun with icing...



You're very cute :333 but wtf is in your hands ._.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Gregriii said:


> You're very cute :333 but wtf is in your hands ._.



icing. I was making cupcakes :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keyblade said:


> Agreed. As a 20 year old who looks about 15, it's a huge insecurity for some people.
> btw zeldasylveon you are adorable



thank you!


----------



## Shirohibiki

i did not peer pressure wonderk into posting that im not responsible

i got a haircut today but i look the same

everyone else is hella hot as per usual!



Spoiler: gross


----------



## Beary

Shirohibiki said:


> i did not peer pressure wonderk into posting that im not responsible
> 
> i got a haircut today but i look the same
> 
> everyone else is hella hot as per usual!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gross



The cuteness is strong with this one


----------



## Jollian

Shirohibiki said:


> i did not peer pressure wonderk into posting that im not responsible
> 
> i got a haircut today but i look the same
> 
> everyone else is hella hot as per usual!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gross


omgg i love the hair cut a lot, you're so cute!!! i love short hair, but I wouldn't be able to pull it off. YOU on the other hand sure can!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Beary said:


> The cuteness is strong with this one





Jollian said:


> omgg i love the hair cut a lot, you're so cute!!! i love short hair, but I wouldn't be able to pull it off. YOU on the other hand sure can!



ahhhh /)//A//u thank you guys a lot i think im rly gross but thank you ;v;!!!


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> i did not peer pressure wonderk into posting that im not responsible
> 
> i got a haircut today but i look the same
> 
> everyone else is hella hot as per usual!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gross


Nikki, youre goddamn cute!


----------



## LindseyKate04

Ayyy. (Ignore my lack of selfie skills)



Spoiler


----------



## cookieangal

I dont want anyone to look at myself so im just gonna say that ihave brown hair and brown eyes


----------



## Nix

Meh.​


----------



## London

Nix said:


> View attachment 58265
> 
> Meh.​



Nix you're cute!!

Trying to decide if I should post my wet hair selfie or not xD


----------



## Mercedes

I can't remember if I posted this but :3 my best picture ever xD


----------



## dellamor

can i come to your town heres my friend code 156437457321


----------



## Mariah

dellamor said:


> can i come to your town heres my friend code 156437457321



Are you asking to be people friends because of how they look?


----------



## London

dellamor said:


> can i come to your town heres my friend code 156437457321



You're in the wrong thread. Try the Train Station.


----------



## Siobhan

15 year old doofus with a bad haircut. Excuse the inappropriate context; this is the most recent selfie I have.



Spoiler


----------



## London

@Siobhan and @LuckyPinch, you guys are both adorable but make me feel old.


----------



## Siobhan

londonfog said:


> @Siobhan and @LuckyPinch, you guys are both adorable but make me feel old.



Ah thanks! I have a round face, so I look younger than I am, which is already preeeetty young.


----------



## London

Siobhan said:


> Ah thanks! I have a round face, so I look younger than I am, which is already preeeetty young.



I'm almost 25 so anyone younger than 20 makes me feel old, haha! Besides, when you're 40 you'll be thankful you look a little younger 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, whatever. Here's me in all my awkward glory.



Spoiler: wet hair, don't care


----------



## tinybears

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: gross


omg shiro you're adorable 


Spoiler: lemme cut into those dimples babe


----------



## Mercedes

londonfog said:


> I'm almost 25 so anyone younger than 20 makes me feel old, haha! Besides, when you're 40 you'll be thankful you look a little younger
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay, whatever. Here's me in all my awkward glory.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wet hair, don't care



Oh my gosh thank you! But oh my gosh your super pretty!


----------



## London

Luckypinch said:


> Oh my gosh thank you! But oh my gosh your super pretty!



Thanks :3


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler


----------



## Byngo

Javocado said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58565



did you steal Angelina Jolie's lips?


----------



## MrPicklez

Natty said:


> did you steal Angelina Jolie's lips?



I just laughed so damn hard that a tear rolled down my cheek.


----------



## Lauren

My weekend out in Manchester and the only normal selfie I took. 


Spoiler: open


----------



## Jas0n

Lauren said:


> My weekend out in Manchester and the only normal selfie I took.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: open



And you always whined that my photos were all at the same angle!

Here's an ugly face, crazy hair and some waffles in an old-school, american-style dessert parlour.


Spoiler


----------



## Cory

Jas0n said:


> And you always whined that my photos were all at the same angle!
> 
> Here's an ugly face, crazy hair and some waffles in an old-school, american-style dessert parlour.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Why are there mushrooms on your waffles?


----------



## Jas0n

Cory said:


> Why are there mushrooms on your waffles?



It's vanilla and toffee icecream... Banoffee Waffles.


----------



## Danielkang2

lol maybe that's icecream? I don't know. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

yay I guessed it


----------



## Cariad

Jas0n said:


> It's vanilla and toffee icecream... Banoffee Waffles.



OMG sounds so good!nice face btw


----------



## Cory

Jas0n said:


> It's vanilla and toffee icecream... Banoffee Waffles.



oh awk... well it seems like it tasted good!


----------



## Lauren

Jas0n said:


> And you always whined that my photos were all at the same angle!
> 
> Here's an ugly face, crazy hair and some waffles in an old-school, american-style dessert parlour.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Bb please, there's more angles to me ;-D huehue

Cute as always <3 you that is.


----------



## Byngo

Lauren said:


> My weekend out in Manchester and the only normal selfie I took.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: open



if I was as brave as you, I'd so color my hair purple. I <3 it omg


----------



## Blood

Spoiler











i need a trim


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Lauren said:


> My weekend out in Manchester and the only normal selfie I took.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: open


Not only are you pretty but the wings of your eyeliner are sharp enough to kill a man. :3


----------



## Jas0n

Blood said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a trim



A trim? Boy, you need a lawnmower!

...I'm half kidding.


----------



## Lauren

Jason kids about nothing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Natty said:


> if I was as brave as you, I'd so color my hair purple. I <3 it omg



Thanks girl! You could do it! It's a shock at first but it gets better  



exoticwhitebread said:


> Not only are you pretty but the wings of your eyeliner are sharp enough to kill a man. :3



Damn! ;-D I started drawing them on with eye liner <3 thank you though!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Lauren said:


> Thanks girl! You could do it! It's a shock at first but it gets better


I've actually been moving away from eyeliner. It's weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rockin' the farmer look.



Spoiler


----------



## Vinathi

Wynaut?

[s

I rarely take selfies, but I decided to take this one because I was about to leave for a job interview.


----------



## Capella

Vinathi said:


> Wynaut?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58850
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely take selfies, but I decided to take this one because I was about to leave for a job interview.


aww qt


----------



## Lauren

exoticwhitebread said:


> I've actually been moving away from eyeliner. It's weird.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Rockin' the farmer look.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



One cannot simply not wear eyeliner ;-D


----------



## Aradai

Vinathi said:


> Wynaut?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58850
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely take selfies, but I decided to take this one because I was about to leave for a job interview.


Ur a qtpie.

Seriously, you're really cute!


----------



## moonchu

fine. 



Spoiler


----------



## Aradai

captain_katie said:


> fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59053



I love your hair.


----------



## Princess

Lauren and Jessica, I can't handle your hotness


----------



## pixelprincess

Spoiler


----------



## Aradai

pixelprincess said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59177View attachment 59178



You're really cute!


----------



## Cam1

Peer pressure. This is the best picture I could find of me that's fairly recent


Spoiler: I'm not 9 >.<


----------



## squirtle

I hope this isn't too big.  2lazy4life


----------



## Mariah

PokeCam420 said:


> Peer pressure. This is the best picture I could find of me that's fairly recent
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm not 9 >.<
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59191



Then how old _are_ you?


----------



## pixelprincess

Sparkanine said:


> You're really cute!


oh my goodness, thank you!


----------



## Saylor

pixelprincess said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59177View attachment 59178


You're gorgeous. :]


----------



## Cam1

Mariah said:


> Then how old _are_ you?


14. Everyone says I look like I am in 4th grade >.<


----------



## Luxanna

Green hair♥♥ Seems the link is broken, I have to fix this :<


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Nidalee said:


> Green hair♥♥
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## stargazing

This is me! This is the best I have for a selfie right now since it's late ~.~ 
People in my family say if they didn't know what nationality I was, they'd be confused. What nationality do you think I'm from? (Greek, French, Italian, etc.) hint: it's two
EDIT: why did it flip upside down help


----------



## Chaotix

Selfie nerd photo.


----------



## Luxanna

exoticwhitebread said:


> Makes you look like a ~mermaid~


Thanks xD I had red hair just before i dye my hair a lot


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Nidalee said:


> Thanks xD I had red hair just before i dye my hair a lot


Same. I can't seem to stick with a color.


----------



## pixelprincess

ahh i'm so jealous of everyone's hair color. i used to dye my hair blue+purple but my current job doesn't allow it. :c you all have such gorgeous colors!!!


----------



## Jake

Chaotix said:


> Selfie nerd photo.



can i have your jacket please ty


----------



## moonchu

Sparkanine said:


> I love your hair.



thank you  had it for more than a year now.

ah poo, you can't see my lip ring though.


----------



## Wish

Tis me


----------



## Chaotix

cute picture wish


----------



## Javocado

caption this


----------



## ShinySandwich

Wish said:


> Tis me



<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> caption this
> View attachment 59432



lil papi


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: went to a wedding. open bar. guess where I was the whole time.









also I'm still here, still playing animal crossing. I've just been on vacation for the better part of this month.


----------



## f11

^omg youre cute.


----------



## Elijo

fdfgdffgf


----------



## Capella

Kuma said:


> Been a while since I posted, ey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.



gorgeous


----------



## Yui Z

Kuma said:


> Been a while since I posted, ey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.



You're fabulous!!!


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: went to a wedding. open bar. guess where I was the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I'm still here, still playing animal crossing. I've just been on vacation for the better part of this month.



Epokasan lives on
Looking hella dapper my friend






True vegetarian


----------



## _patrick

is that you in the broccoli?


----------



## Mariah

_patrick said:


> is that you in the broccoli?



She is the broccoli.


----------



## matt

epona said:


> Epokasan lives on
> Looking hella dapper my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True vegetarian


Hey your Avatar is mister burns from the Simpson's


----------



## CR33P

PokeCam420 said:


> 14. Everyone says I look like I am in 4th grade >.<



i feel you


----------



## in-a-pickle

CR33P said:


> i feel you



double the feels ^


----------



## epona

Mariah said:


> She is the broccoli.



Mariah gets it


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: went to a wedding. open bar. guess where I was the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> also I'm still here, still playing animal crossing. I've just been on vacation for the better part of this month.[/QUOTE]You look dapper. [SIZE=1]I always wanted to use dapper in a real sentence.[/SIZE]
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="epona, post: 3521952, member: 49197"]Epokasan lives on
> Looking hella dapper my friend
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> True vegetarian[/QUOTE]Perf. Now I wanna see your face as the batman signal.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler











Last Friday after orientation. I was sick and felt like garbage but this was my hair in the aftermath.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Friday after orientation. I was sick and felt like garbage but this was my hair in the aftermath.



I like how your sunglasses are reflecting the phone you're holding hahaha.  (and someone else's shoulder..? I think lol)


----------



## jeizun

Spoiler











hi i'm 21 years old and i look like i'm 14.


----------



## Javocado

jeizun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi i'm 21 years old and i look like i'm 14.



YOUR FREAKING SHIRT.
I HAVE THE SAME ONE.
: )))


----------



## jeizun

Javocado said:


> YOUR FREAKING SHIRT.
> I HAVE THE SAME ONE.
> : )))



yaaaass the strokes are the best <3


----------



## IsabellaDaniella

You all are so cute! :3


----------



## Stepheroo

View attachment 59942


----------



## Aradai

Stepheroo said:


> View attachment 59942



Ooh cute piercings and hair.


----------



## Saylor

Stepheroo said:


> View attachment 59942


you're cute and I like your shirt. :]


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Spoiler: yo


----------



## kaidaofthedark

pink hair is a wig but that's basically me


----------



## epona

hiyo


----------



## MrPicklez

Stepheroo said:


> View attachment 59942



I just laughed so damn hard.

Nirvana is my jam, yo.


----------



## Cariad

epona said:


> hiyo


Hiyo. Love your hair!


----------



## IsabellaDaniella

kaidaofthedark said:


> View attachment 59987
> pink hair is a wig but that's basically me



You basically look like your avatar lol <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> hiyo[/QUOTE]Annie that dress with your hair!
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="IsabellaDaniella, post: 3540145, member: 58823"]You basically look like your avatar lol <3[/QUOTE]She really, really does. Not fake and creepy as a doll, more like pretty, but there is a resemblance.


----------



## epona

exoticwhitebread said:


> Annie that dress with your hair!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> She really, really does. Not fake and creepy as a doll, more like pretty, but there is a resemblance.



i know i clashed but it was my boyfriend's 18th and i had nothing 2 wear


----------



## Droogie

This is my mom and I at graduation!



Spoiler: open!






​


----------



## epona

nearclouding said:


> This is my mom and I at graduation!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: open!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60034
> 
> 
> ​



your hair is gorgeous wow give it to me
grats on graduating and valedictorian too!!!


----------



## Droogie

epona said:


> your hair is gorgeous wow give it to me
> grats on graduating and valedictorian too!!!



Aww thanks! x3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> i know i clashed but it was my boyfriend's 18th and i had nothing 2 wear


Actually the contrast works. There's good contrast and bad contrast. T̶h̶e̶n̶ ̶a̶g̶a̶i̶n̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶m̶i̶g̶h̶t̶ ̶j̶u̶s̶t̶ ̶w̶o̶r̶k̶ ̶b̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶p̶o̶p̶u̶l̶a̶r̶ ̶f̶l̶a̶g̶ ̶c̶o̶l̶o̶r̶s̶.̶

- - - Post Merge - - -



nearclouding said:


> This is my mom and I at graduation!
> 
> ​


----------



## kaidaofthedark

IsabellaDaniella said:


> You basically look like your avatar lol <3



Haha, thanks! The artwork is actually by some mangaka, and the full picture features a dress I've been searching for for 2 years. When I found it I thought it was such a weird coincidence that it looked like me wearing my favorite dress so I've made it my avatar for like everything XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



exoticwhitebread said:


> Annie that dress with your hair!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> She really, really does. Not fake and creepy as a doll, more like pretty, but there is a resemblance.



Aww, thank you ^^


----------



## Droogie

exoticwhitebread said:


> Your hair is amazing! And congrats! You look so happy, and you deserve it as valedictorian.



Thank you so much! c:


----------



## Labrontheowl

This is me . __ . Nothing special, just poo.


----------



## Beary

Labrontheowl said:


> View attachment 60037
> 
> This is me . __ . Nothing special, just poo.



gimmie your pwetty haiirrrrr
kidding <33 cutie


----------



## Labrontheowl

Beary said:


> gimmie your pwetty haiirrrrr
> kidding <33 cutie



You're so nice ^^'


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Sun in the eyes even through clouds.



Spoiler


----------



## epona

exoticwhitebread said:


> Sun in the eyes even through clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



u look so good omg


----------



## ForkNayon

I'm pretty dull looking but I may as well jump on the bandwagon. P.s., my skin isn't really that flawless. I'm just obsessed with Instagram filters.


----------



## Swiftstream

ForkNayon said:


> I'm pretty dull looking but I may as well jump on the bandwagon. My hair is actually straight though, that picture is just from a fancy dinner so I curled it.
> 
> View attachment 60045



soo pretty *-*


----------



## ThomasNLD

Stepheroo said:


> View attachment 59942



The shirt is awesome, as is the courage to portray yourself like that. Only pretty people dare doing that. 
But yeah, that shirt.


----------



## IsabellaDaniella

kaidaofthedark said:


> Haha, thanks! The artwork is actually by some mangaka, and the full picture features a dress I've been searching for for 2 years. When I found it I thought it was such a weird coincidence that it looked like me wearing my favorite dress so I've made it my avatar for like everything XD



lol well you look adorable! :3

Labrontheowl omg you also look just like your avatar! which is certainly not poo lol 




			
				ForkNayon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty dull looking but I may as well jump on the bandwagon. P.s., my skin isn't really that flawless. I'm just obsessed with Instagram filters.



haha same here i always use insta filters xP & btw I love your makeup! 


here's mine  I'm usually shy with pics


----------



## Labrontheowl

IsabellaDaniella said:


> lol well you look adorable! :3
> 
> Labrontheowl omg you also look just like your avatar! which is certainly not poo lol
> 
> 
> 
> haha same here i always use insta filters xP & btw I love your makeup!
> 
> 
> here's mine  I'm usually shy with pics



How can you be shy when you look flawless? x3


----------



## madokas

this me


----------



## Beary

madokas said:


> this me
> View attachment 60194



kawaiiii


----------



## madokas

Beary said:


> kawaiiii



hehe thank you


----------



## IsabellaDaniella

Labrontheowl said:


> How can you be shy when you look flawless? x3



Thanks! but my skin isn't so flawless without my foundation, it's my savior x3
you are the flawless one hun ^-^


----------



## quinnator

the faces of acnl addicts....


----------



## Jake

quinnator said:


> View attachment 60220
> the faces of acnl addicts....



do u hav big plans?


----------



## quinnator

Jake. said:


> do u hav big plans?



haha when i took that iw as going to mcdonalds


----------



## madokas

Jake. said:


> do u hav big plans?



bruh u wanna fite


----------



## Jake

madokas said:


> bruh u wanna fite



whatd i do?????!!!


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: in the black, at a little get together this past weekend


----------



## madokas

Jake. said:


> whatd i do?????!!!



im just jokin hehe


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: in the black, at a little get together this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> whiteboy.jpg


how come you are 4 shades whiter are you jesus??



madokas said:


> im just jokin hehe


...u wanna make out?


----------



## kbelle4

Eyeliner for daysssss. And flame red ombre because I love my hairstylist and her incredible ability to turn boring brown hair into something fantastic


Spoiler


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Cyan507

.


----------



## kbelle4

exoticwhitebread said:


> Why did you screenshot that instead of hitting the save button?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You're really pretty! And I love red ombre. I always wanted to do it, but red washes out of my hair really quick sadly.



D'aww thankyou :3 Red washes out of any hair quickly, it's the shape of the dye molecules, they're quite large making it hard to penetrate and lock into the hair shaft (weirdly enough that was in a lecture I got in physiology in uni). For longevity, and for any hair because it's so bad to wash your hair daily, train your hair to last longer between washes. Start by waiting a day between washes for 1.5 weeks, keep adding a day until you're at 3-4 days between washes (of course still washing the rest of you everyday xD I put my hair in a bun). This really prolongs the dye, saves your hair from a lot of damage, fixes the unhealthy cycle of overactive scalp oil glands, and can help with dandruff :3 also, the great thing about red ombre is as it fades it still looks amazing, I touch up the ends of my hair every 6 months or so xD 90% of the time my hair is strawberry blond at the ends and medium bright red at the top instead of flame colored


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

kbelle4 said:


> D'aww thankyou :3 Red washes out of any hair quickly, it's the shape of the dye molecules, they're quite large making it hard to penetrate and lock into the hair shaft (weirdly enough that was in a lecture I got in physiology in uni). For longevity, and for any hair because it's so bad to wash your hair daily, train your hair to last longer between washes. Start by waiting a day between washes for 1.5 weeks, keep adding a day until you're at 3-4 days between washes (of course still washing the rest of you everyday xD I put my hair in a bun). This really prolongs the dye, saves your hair from a lot of damage, fixes the unhealthy cycle of overactive scalp oil glands, and can help with dandruff :3 also, the great thing about red ombre is as it fades it still looks amazing, I touch up the ends of my hair every 6 months or so xD 90% of the time my hair is strawberry blond at the ends and medium bright red at the top instead of flame colored


I'm already really bad at washing my hair often. I don't think I should add more time lol. But I'm leaving my hair alone aside from highlights for a while.


----------



## Minties

I made a picture for elise because I <3 her and the world must know of our love.


----------



## CookingOkasan

My hair's been looking really nice the past few days. especially when it's 2am and there aren't any cute girls around shooooot


----------



## Xanarcah

CookingOkasan said:


> My hair's been looking really nice the past few days. especially when it's 2am and there aren't any cute girls around shooooot
> 
> View attachment 60409



That is some extremely impressive hair, well done. o:


----------



## RiceBunny

*slowly walks in from the darkness*

Dis be me

​
*goes back into the dark*


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> My hair's been looking really nice the past few days. especially when it's 2am and there aren't any cute girls around shooooot


----------



## tearexia

This was my hair last week (dirty blonde):​



And this is my hair this week (just dyed it purple/red):​​​


----------



## soki

Spoiler: hi joe if you happen to came across this


----------



## dulcet

CookingOkasan said:


> My hair's been looking really nice the past few days. especially when it's 2am and there aren't any cute girls around shooooot
> 
> View attachment 60409



what to heck ur hair looks nicer than mine im quitting life

- - - Post Merge - - -



soki said:


> Spoiler: hi joe if you happen to came across this



luv it xoxo


----------



## tamagotchi

tearexia said:


> -



Wow, pretty hair!


----------



## f11

Minties said:


> I made a picture for elise because I <3 her and the world must know of our love.


Youre so cute omg.


----------



## Beary

Minties said:


> I made a picture for elise because I <3 her and the world must know of our love.



u cheatin on Jubsies


----------



## lutrea

hi guys


----------



## epona

-


----------



## CookingOkasan




----------



## Droogie

CookingOkasan said:


> View attachment 60537



There isn't anyone cuter than you in the world.


----------



## spamurai

Everyone's too cute ^^ lol


----------



## MrPicklez

Minties said:


> I made a picture for elise because I <3 her and the world must know of our love.



Minties what the hell?! This is treason!

Btw, where is MY sign?


----------



## Aradai

CookingOkasan said:


> My hair's been looking really nice the past few days. especially when it's 2am and there aren't any cute girls around shooooot
> 
> View attachment 60409


Hair game too stronk.

Seriously, its better than my hair. 
tfw you get jelous of a man's mane.


----------



## Minties

Beary said:


> u cheatin on Jubsies



girlfran shut yo mouth <3333

Jubs left me



MrKisstoefur said:


> Minties what the hell?! This is treason!
> 
> Btw, where is MY sign?



I will totally make you one if you make me one (;


----------



## Han Solo

why are you all so damn attractive?
are you not allowed to buy new leaf if you aren't beautiful?
HOW DID I GET PAST THE GUARDS I'M SO AVERAGE LOOKING


----------



## Kazunari

I hate showing myself because I hate myself, but, unfortunately, UBC eSports' Facebook page has a photo of me.
I'm at the top left. I'm the girl who looks angry. I honestly tried smiling. >_>
Forgot to mention - this is a little old. 1-2 years old, I guess? So I was 15-16 in this picture. :v


----------



## Beary

Kazunari said:


> I hate showing myself because I hate myself, but, unfortunately, UBC eSports' Facebook page has a photo of me.
> I'm at the top left. I'm the girl who looks angry. I honestly tried smiling. >_>
> Forgot to mention - this is a little old. 1-2 years old, I guess? So I was 15-16 in this picture. :v



Stahp beating yourself up you beautifulll <3


----------



## IsabellaDaniella

^ Yeah Kazunari you are so pretty (


----------



## jeizun

my sad face.



Spoiler


----------



## Beary

jeizun said:


> my sad face.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



*glomp* cuuuute


----------



## MrPicklez

Minties said:


> I will totally make you one if you make me one (;



For real? Haha


----------



## Minties

MrKisstoefur said:


> For real? Haha



Yes boo. :3

Also Epona 10/10 gorgeous


----------



## Alice

Minties said:


> Yes boo. :3
> 
> Also Epona 10/10 gorgeous



Sign, sign, everywhere a sign.


----------



## Alyssiameow

not sure if it work !! Everyone is so pretty wowow <3


----------



## Cyan507

Alyssiameow said:


> View attachment 60750
> 
> not sure if it work !! Everyone is so pretty wowow <3



.


----------



## Alyssiameow

oups double post


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Alyssiameow

exoticwhitebread said:


> You're very pretty! I love your hair.



Thankkk youu, i've got a bang now, not sure if i like it more or less :/ 



Cyan507 said:


> *guy faints*



Ahahaha Tyy


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Alyssiameow said:


> Thankkk youu, i've got a bang now, not sure if i like it more or less :/


I was iffy about my bangs when I got them, too. But I kept them and feel weird without them now.


----------



## jeizun

Alyssiameow said:


> View attachment 60750
> 
> not sure if it work !! Everyone is so pretty wowow <3



first of all how dare u be so pretty


----------



## hzl

lutrea said:


> View attachment 60525
> 
> hi guys


woooow your hair is beautiful, also very pretty!


----------



## Beary

/me wants to post her picture
3 months leftt


----------



## MrPicklez

Minties said:


> Yes boo. :3
> 
> Also Epona 10/10 gorgeous





For you, Mints.


----------



## Beary

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 60776
> 
> For you, Mints.



The sign is backwards


----------



## MrPicklez

Beary said:


> The sign is backwards



My camera flipped it, ya jerk.


----------



## Beary

MrKisstoefur said:


> My camera flipped it, ya jerk.



<3 Now you love her both backwards and forwards
yay


----------



## Naiad

I fixed it *o*


----------



## hzl

Spoiler: hello



----


----------



## Beary

hzl said:


> Spoiler: hello
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60783



cute pie


----------



## hzl

Beary said:


> cute pie


ty


----------



## IsabellaDaniella

Alyssiameow said:
			
		

> not sure if it work !! Everyone is so pretty wowow <3



You are gorg! & I want your hair <3 Is it lavender?


----------



## jeizun

hzl said:


> Spoiler: hello
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60783



i love your floral print top ;; and very cute!


----------



## Minties

Lafiel said:


> I fixed it *o*



Omg you are so adorbs. Can I box you up and take you home?!


----------



## epona

-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Rockin' side ponytails today.



Spoiler



[/spoiler]

[COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]

Wait is there a sign thing going on omg hold up.


----------



## MrPicklez

epona said:


> View attachment 60840
> 
> cashin in on that sweet straya lovin



OI WAT

Back off, yo.


----------



## CookingOkasan

hehehe


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## CookingOkasan

I didn't have any paper and I finished this 6pack and I figured I'd get in on the action. resourcefulness.

also there are no dvds present


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> I didn't have any paper and I finished this 6pack and I figured I'd get in on the action. resourcefulness.
> 
> also there are no dvds present


How environmentally conscious of you.


----------



## Cyan507

exoticwhitebread said:


> Rockin' side ponytails today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait is there a sign thing going on omg hold up.



.


----------



## spamurai

picture has been deleted


----------



## Alyssiameow

exoticwhitebread said:


> Rockin' side ponytails today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait is there a sign thing going on omg hold up.




Omg your hair are gorgeous !! so long ! *cry* T.T

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> People are so cute here!
> 
> No recent pics of me exist so this is a bit old; it's me just being stupid lol:



That is sweet i love your phone case and your shirt ^^


----------



## Wish

that me -___-


----------



## IsabellaDaniella

spamurai said:


> People are so cute here!
> 
> No recent pics of me exist so this is a bit old; it's me just being stupid lol:



Aw  & Nice tats 





			
				Wish said:
			
		

> that me -___-


Wish you're so cute!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Cyan507 said:


> verrrrrry pretty.....


Thank you! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alyssiameow said:


> Omg your hair are gorgeous !! so long ! *cry* T.T


Thank you! It's actually not that long. It ends at the bottom of the picture. It is thick, though.


----------



## Freckles

You guys are a bunch o' cuties! 

This is my face



Spoiler


----------



## Beary

Freckles said:


> You guys are a bunch o' cuties!
> 
> This is my face



Where? ;u;


----------



## Freckles

Beary said:


> Where? ;u;



I fixed it. haha! I hit enter to use as a return and it just posted before I got the picture in there. Oops!


----------



## Beary

Freckles said:


> I fixed it. haha! I hit enter to use as a return and it just posted before I got the picture in there. Oops!



Oops! And you are very cute c;


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Freckles said:


> You guys are a bunch o' cuties!
> 
> This is my face
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You look like you belong on TV.  (I can see why you chose Freckles as your username haha)


----------



## oath2order

Spoiler



*[REDACTED]*


I needed to get something from a top shelf in the backroom and I didn't want to get a ladder. So I climbed.


----------



## Reenhard

*snort laughes*


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

oath2order said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> I needed to get something from a top shelf in the backroom and I didn't want to get a ladder. So I climbed.[/QUOTE]OSHA is coming for you.


----------



## Beary

oath2order said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to get something from a top shelf in the backroom and I didn't want to get a ladder. So I climbed.



I'll come to your funeral


----------



## wolv

I've just dyed my hair blue though, so its not as up to date :'3


----------



## Cyan507

wolv said:


> I've just dyed my hair blue though, so its not as up to date :'3


.


----------



## spamurai

Awesome!
I bet blue hair looks really cool!


----------



## Freckles

Beary said:


> Oops! And you are very cute c;


 Thank you!



Mephisto Pheles said:


> You look like you belong on TV.  (I can see why you chose Freckles as your username haha)


 You are too kind! haha yeah my freckles are usually darker this time of year but I haven't had as much sun time this summer.


----------



## Gracelia

gorgeous, beautiful people everywhere. i feel like a creep LOL
aaa a lot of you have really nice hair dye-jobs/colours ;o;.  I wish I were able to do it again just by seeing it, but nursing says no orz;;


----------



## Cyan507

me being an awkward bloke, I don't even wear glasses


----------



## MrPicklez

I can't wait to get my real glasses soon.


----------



## Psydye

Epic freaking beard, man.


----------



## BungoTheElf

pls ignore my ugly and pimply as hell face but looks at all this cute **** i got from my beST FRIEND FOR MY BIRTHDAY






I have a ponytail that's impossible to see and glasses but my mom wouldn't take a pic with them on ;o


----------



## Naiad

lynn105 said:


> —



My face is really ugly compared to yours UwU Your acne is so much better than mine xD(Even in terms of facial shape, like my face is a freakin' square ; o ; )

 Is that an alpaca I see? • w •


----------



## Capella

lynn105 said:


> pls ignore my ugly and pimply as hell face but looks at all this cute **** i got from my beST FRIEND FOR MY BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ponytail that's impossible to see and glasses but my mom wouldn't take a pic with them on ;o


boop boops ur cute face


----------



## Naiad

An image from when my acne wasn't ruining me ; o ;



Spoiler











Bet y'all thought I was lying about the square face thing
(it's kind of a rectangle, I guess .-.)

#lowqualitypics


----------



## #1 Senpai

omg ok im doing it


Spoiler: lmaoooo eww











i wish the picture was smaller


----------



## Naiad

Kanabanana said:


> omg ok im doing it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lmaoooo eww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish the picture was smaller



#hella kawaii


----------



## #1 Senpai

Lafiel said:


> An image from when my acne wasn't ruining me ; o ;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet y'all thought I was lying about the square face thing
> (it's kind of a rectangle, I guess .-.)
> 
> 
> #lowqualitypics



qtp2t c8


----------



## Naiad

Kanabanana said:


> qtp2t c8



thank u bb


----------



## Princess

ALL OF U

SO CUTE <3


----------



## seigakaku

uhhhh this is an old pic from january 2013 okay


Spoiler


----------



## taehyvng

Lafiel said:


> An image from when my acne wasn't ruining me ; o ;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet y'all thought I was lying about the square face thing
> (it's kind of a rectangle, I guess .-.)
> 
> #lowqualitypics



SO KAWAII !!!!


----------



## Capella

Lafiel said:


> An image from when my acne wasn't ruining me ; o ;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet y'all thought I was lying about the square face thing
> (it's kind of a rectangle, I guess .-.)
> 
> #lowqualitypics



oMG SAGOUI KAWAII DESU


----------



## Maku

I haven't been here for months omg
thought I would share with u guys heh


Spoiler


----------



## Beary

Maku said:


> I haven't been here for months omg
> thought I would share with u guys heh
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61566
> View attachment 61567



I remember you slightly

herro


----------



## Celestino

So, that's me on Halloween !



Spoiler


----------



## Naiad

Celestino said:


> So, that's me on Halloween !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



10/10 I did the most weeaboo thing on Halloween and just wore a cosplay.


----------



## Beary

Lafiel said:


> 10/10 I did the most weeaboo thing on Halloween and just wore a cosplay.



YOU'RE NEVER TO OLD TO GO TRICK OR TREATING!
unless you're an adult


----------



## Naiad

Beary said:


> YOU'RE NEVER TO OLD TO GO TRICK OR TREATING!
> unless you're an adult



There was a guy who told me who wouldn't give me candy unless I was under ten and I raged so hard xD


----------



## Beary

Lafiel said:


> There was a guy who told me who wouldn't give me candy unless I was under ten and I raged so hard xD



omg that's cruel


----------



## Maku

Beary said:


> I remember you slightly
> 
> herro



I'm backkkkkkkk.. for now at least anyway. heh


----------



## epona

heyo


----------



## Beary

epona said:


> View attachment 61699
> 
> heyo



me like 
cute patootie


----------



## MrPicklez

wolv said:


> I've just dyed my hair blue though, so its not as up to date :'3



I like your dress :')


----------



## Princess

hi


----------



## Solar

Princess said:


> hi



Pally-senpai is uber kawaii uvu


----------



## Princess

Solar said:


> Pally-senpai is uber kawaii uvu



sdfsd thank you <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Annie and Pally!! So hot.


----------



## CaptainCrunch

View attachment 61796

hello friends


----------



## Princess

exoticwhitebread said:


> Annie and Pally!! So hot.



U. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



CaptainCrunch said:


> View attachment 61796
> 
> hello friends



Your attachment doesn't work


----------



## CaptainCrunch

Princess said:


> U. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Your attachment doesn't work



daaaang D: 
i wonder why, all well


----------



## ShinySandwich

Lafiel said:


> An image from when my acne wasn't ruining me ; o ;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet y'all thought I was lying about the square face thing
> (it's kind of a rectangle, I guess .-.)
> 
> #lowqualitypics



<33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Minties

Lafiel said:


> I fixed it *o*



DW I DIDN'T FORGET.

Workin all day, takin webcam pics for Kiss all night.


----------



## Reenhard

My sunglasses are not perfect...yet.


----------



## Kildor

Reenhard said:


> My sunglasses are not perfect...yet.


Still looking as badass as ever I see.


----------



## MrPicklez

Minties said:


> DW I DIDN'T FORGET.
> 
> Workin all day, takin webcam pics for Kiss all night.




Brb crying man tears


----------



## Reenhard

Kildor said:


> Still looking as badass as ever I see.



try my best, ppft no. Im not even tryin. But thanks!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Spoiler






You all are such an attractive lot of people, lol. Seriously.
Well, here's my face.


----------



## epona

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61962
> 
> 
> You all are such an attractive lot of people, lol. Seriously.
> Well, here's my face.



you're stunning! also A+++++ for pamela swynford de beaufort signature


----------



## Beary

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61962
> 
> 
> You all are such an attractive lot of people, lol. Seriously.
> Well, here's my face.



Such cute ;3


----------



## marzipanmermaid

epona said:


> you're stunning! also A+++++ for pamela swynford de beaufort signature



Oh my, thank you.  You made my morning, lol. And yes! Pam is just perfection.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> Such cute ;3



Thank you! You are too sweet.


----------



## SeccomMasada

I would post but I'm scared everyone will run away


----------



## Beary

SeccomMasada said:


> I would post but I'm scared everyone will run away



Ish okie c;


----------



## Aizu

Me in my cosplay ^ - ^
View attachment 55043


----------



## spamurai

Too cute!! *_*


----------



## Aizu

Thank you ; v ;


----------



## Princess

Lita_Chan said:


> Me in my cosplay ^ - ^
> View attachment 55043


QT


----------



## MrPicklez

Minties said:


> DW I DIDN'T FORGET.
> 
> Workin all day, takin webcam pics for Kiss all night.



Minties marry me pls


----------



## Celestino

Lita_Chan said:


> Me in my cosplay ^ - ^
> View attachment 55043



Well, I have to admit that you are the cutest girl I have ever seen \o/

#feelinguglycomparedtopeopleonthisforum


----------



## Minties

MrKisstoefur said:


> Minties marry me pls



Haha okay bby :3 kissties~


----------



## Skep

the people on here are such qt's wth


----------



## xxxmadison

Blonde, blue eyes, 4'11. Idk how to post a picture.


----------



## Chaotix

Lita_Chan said:


> Me in my cosplay ^ - ^
> View attachment 55043



Your cosplay looks cute.


----------



## MrPicklez

Minties said:


> Haha okay bby :3 kissties~



YASSSS.

kissties 5evr uguu~


----------



## revika

me at night wearing a dress my bff made me.


----------



## epona

helloo every1 have a golden oldie from when my hair was cool


----------



## Chris

I'm sad that you covered your face, *Annie*. 


Me:

[removed]


----------



## Beary

Tina said:


> I'm sad that you covered your face, *Annie*.
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> [removed]



cutie ^_^


----------



## Celestino

You're cute ! But you look much younger Tina haha (btw i'm Tino, hi)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## epona

Tina said:


> I'm sad that you covered your face, *Annie*.
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> [removed]



it was a good hair day but not a good face day i'm afraid
but wowwwwieeee tina you hot tamale
tinnie still strong


----------



## Chris

Celestino said:


> You're cute ! But you look much younger Tina haha (btw i'm Tino, hi)



I'm 22! And hi. 

Thank you, *Beary*, *Jessica*, and *Annie* (tinnie 5eva <3).


----------



## Alice

Tina said:


> I'm 22! And hi.
> 
> Thank you, *Beary*, *Jessica*, and *Annie* (tinnie 5eva <3).



God damn it. Why must you two be so pretty? Slay me.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Will pay 30 tbt bells for haircut


----------



## Miharu

Me when I'm not cosplaying ; w;



Spoiler











Me when I am cosplaying XD


----------



## Jake

Maku said:


> I haven't been here for months omg
> thought I would share with u guys heh
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61566
> View attachment 61567



such kawaii desu (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Maku

Jake. said:


> such kawaii desu (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧



omg like wow seriously ^^" heehee arigatooo~~~ XD


----------



## ilovelush

A while back.. Wow all of you are truly beautiful.. So scary posting on here tbh!


Spoiler


----------



## Hypisquill

Aaaargh so many pretty faces!~


----------



## Lauren

Hey guys! <3​


----------



## Chris

You're so damn cute *Lauren*!! <3


----------



## spamurai

The picture has been deleted...


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> I'm sad that you covered your face, *Annie*.
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> [removed]



Cute wife is cute.



Lauren said:


> Hey guys! <3​



Kawaii senpai is kawaii.


----------



## Miharu

ilovelush said:


> A while back.. Wow all of you are truly beautiful.. So scary posting on here tbh!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62479



Cuutteeeeee <3


----------



## MrPicklez

Miharu said:


> Me when I'm not cosplaying ; w;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me when I am cosplaying XD



You are really pretty :O


----------



## Mango

a good 5 seconds of that being up


----------



## Miharu

MrKisstoefur said:


> You are really pretty :O



Thanks! >//v//<


----------



## squirtle

Mango said:


> a good 5 seconds of that being up



This is so hot.


----------



## epona

Lauren said:


> Hey guys! <3​



cute hair and perfect teeth = sad annie


----------



## Princess Weeb

so my hair was pink and then it wasn't whoops


----------



## Cyan507

Lauren said:


> Hey guys! <3​



.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I don't have any pictures of myself where I'm not in fursuit, so I'll just describe myself to you.

Long, inferno-red hair that's always messy, blue-grey eyes, major freckling and relatively pale when I'm not sunburnt. That's pretty much me in a nutshell.


----------



## Lauren

Tina said:


> You're so damn cute *Lauren*!! <3



Thank you Tina, I'll never ever EVER be as cute as you though! <3



spamurai said:


> Hi Lauren.
> Cute as ever^^



Hehe thanks sweety <3



Justin said:


> Kawaii senpai is kawaii.


Thank you Jubs Senpai <3



epona said:


> cute hair and perfect teeth = sad annie


Epoooonaaa u 2 qt and nice 2 me 


Cyan507 said:


> totemo kawaii desu!


I'm disapointed in myself for understanding that hehe, thank you


----------



## Mango

squirtle said:


> This is so hot.



isnt it


----------



## Wish

lame 5 the fame


----------



## Miharu

Wish said:


> lame 5 the fame



So cute! >v <


----------



## Alice

Lauren said:


> Hey guys! <3​



as cute as always.


----------



## epona

Lauren said:


> Thank you Tina, I'll never ever EVER be as cute as you though! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks sweety <3
> 
> 
> Thank you Jubs Senpai <3
> 
> 
> Epoooonaaa u 2 qt and nice 2 me
> 
> I'm disapointed in myself for understanding that hehe, thank you




 also, what foundation do you use? I WANT IT.


----------



## Lauren

epona said:


> also, what foundation do you use? I WANT IT.



rimmel 25 hour light porcelain with concealer and rimmels transparent powder.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> as cute as always.



Thank you Alice sugar pants <3


----------



## Celestino

Wow, you're so cute Lauren !


----------



## Lauren

Celestino said:


> Wow, you're so cute Lauren !



Aw, thank you <3


----------



## rockthemike13

oath2order said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to get something from a top shelf in the backroom and I didn't want to get a ladder. So I climbed.



That is literally like my job. 

Only I WANT to use ladders, but they wont fit in the spaces where I work.

I feel like I'm being paid to be a monkey, only a very clumsy and inept monkey who keeps almost falling 8 or 9 feet to his demise.


----------



## epona

Lauren said:


> rimmel 25 hour light porcelain with concealer and rimmels transparent powder.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Alice sugar pants <3



thank you u absolute babe, always trying to find foundations pale enough rip


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Lauren said:


>


----------



## Lauren

epona said:


> thank you u absolute babe, always trying to find foundations pale enough rip


Rimmel is cheap and great, I have super sensitive skin *i can't even use simple* so I like it.


exoticwhitebread said:


> Looking ~flawless~ ;0



Thank you Jess you cutie <3


----------



## KarlaKGB

epona said:


> thank you u absolute babe, always trying to find foundations pale enough rip



maybe if ur room wasnt so messy u could find things


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Blurry pictures are the best.



Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler


----------



## epona

KarlaKGB said:


> maybe if ur room wasnt so messy u could find things


fight me irl goblin boy


----------



## Wallon

Thanks for getting me to finally take those selfies.


----------



## Minties

Hello people of tbt, my slightly tipsy face


----------



## epona

inb4 someone says my room is a mess i have cleaned it since i promise

minties you cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alice

Minties said:


> -snip-





epona said:


> -snip-



Gosh darn it. Cuties everywhere!


----------



## KarlaKGB

epona said:


> View attachment 62893
> 
> inb4 someone says my room is a mess i have cleaned it since i promise
> 
> minties you cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!



dude clean ur fockin room


----------



## epona

KarlaKGB said:


> dude clean ur fockin room



*inb4 someone says my room is a mess i have cleaned it since i promise*

literally directed solely at you


----------



## MrPicklez

Minties said:


> Hello people of tbt, my slightly tipsy face



What a babe


----------



## jeizun

Spoiler












me post-alcohol. just thinkin


----------



## CookingOkasan

AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SURPRISE!!!!!!!!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Minties said:


> Hello people of tbt, my slightly tipsy face
> [/QUOTE]You're adorable!
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="epona, post: 3626548, member: 49197"][ATTACH]
> 
> inb4 someone says my room is a mess i have cleaned it since i promise
> 
> minties you cutie!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]Perfectly clean rooms are for boring people. Also, you're as pretty as ever.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="CookingOkasan, post: 3633512, member: 47192"]AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SURPRISE!!!!!!!!
> 
> [center][img]http://emoji.fileformat.info/gemoji/poop.png


----------



## Olive

AYYYYY SURPRISE


----------



## Beary

Olive said:


> AYYYYY SURPRISE



The picture doesn't work.


----------



## 00176

this is me


----------



## starlark

00176 said:


> View attachment 63116
> 
> this is me



oh my GOD you're beautiful
are you a model for hte spagheti company?


----------



## CookingOkasan

00176 said:


> View attachment 63116
> 
> this is me



ayy lmao


----------



## Beary

00176 said:


> View attachment 63116
> 
> this is me



Beautiful. Love your eyes.


----------



## starlark

here is mademoiselle in her super sugoi kawaii coronation outfit


Spoiler: it tickles my princess parts






makes your kokoro go doki doki amirite
jokes there are better crumpets in the breadbin than me :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol im sideways


----------



## Olive

AYYYYYYYYYY LMAO SURPRISE! 
THIS ME


----------



## CookingOkasan

Olive said:


> AYYYYYYYYYY LMAO SURPRISE! View attachment 63126
> THIS ME



OOoooOOOooo scandalous


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

At work.



Spoiler


----------



## JellofishXD

00176 said:


> View attachment 63116
> 
> this is me



Beautiful it's unnatural you look like our from outta this worlds your clothes choices are so out there XD


----------



## spamurai

Everyone looks awesome!


----------



## Aradai

starlark said:


> here is mademoiselle in her super sugoi kawaii coronation outfit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it tickles my princess parts
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 63120
> 
> 
> makes your kokoro go doki doki amirite
> jokes there are better crumpets in the breadbin than me :c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol im sideways


You're very cute! ^_^


----------



## Lauren

**** too pictures of me so close together, i liked my hair in this, thought I'd share it with you <3​


----------



## epona

Spoiler










palest colour palette


----------



## Beary

epona said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palest colour palette



pic doesn't work


----------



## epona

Lauren said:


> **** too pictures of me so close together, i liked my hair in this, thought I'd share it with you <3​



cutest ever

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> pic doesn't work



i fixed it i think heh


----------



## Beary

epona said:


> cutest ever
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i fixed it i think heh



You pretty


----------



## angry chill

I colored my room pink when I was little and now I'm so angry.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

spamurai said:


> Another QT!


Thank you! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> **** too pictures of me so close together, i liked my hair in this, thought I'd share it with you <3​


Lauren stop making me jealous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



epona said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palest colour palette


Mayonnaise never looked so good.


----------



## Lauren

angry chill said:


> View attachment 63306View attachment 63307
> I colored my room pink when I was little and now I'm so angry.



I just want to cuddle you.


----------



## angry chill

Lauren said:
			
		

> _-snip-_
> I just want to cuddle you.


Thank you! I'm sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Lauren why are you so cute though



~ayyy~


----------



## Lauren

CookingOkasan said:


> Lauren why are you so cute though
> 
> View attachment 63313
> 
> ~ayyy~



Aw, sweety <3

you are too, your pictures are always funky fresh


----------



## angry chill

CookingOkasan said:


> Lauren why are you so cute though
> 
> View attachment 63313
> 
> ~ayyy~


Nice flowers. And beard.


----------



## Olive

CookingOkasan said:


> Lauren why are you so cute though
> 
> View attachment 63313
> 
> ~ayyy~



lol what the hell i took that pic yooooooooooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

This me. 
I am science.
ayyyyyy



Spoiler







But in actual seriousness, this is me when I am not science.



Spoiler







- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> **** too pictures of me so close together, i liked my hair in this, thought I'd share it with you <3​



lord woman you are so pretty. I miss talking to you so much! When did you get rid of the purple hair?


----------



## sunkyung

Hi I'm Sunkyung. I've been here for a few months now.


----------



## Aradai

sunkyung said:


> Hi I'm Sunkyung. I've been here for a few months now.
> 
> View attachment 63330



Ahh you're too cute! I love your hair and your eyes are really pretty.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

sunkyung said:


> Hi I'm Sunkyung. I've been here for a few months now.
> 
> View attachment 63330



Do you play an instrument of some sort?  I spy a music stand in the background


----------



## sunkyung

Sparkanine said:


> Ahh you're too cute! I love your hair and your eyes are really pretty.



Ah, thank you. The upkeep is literally terrible though. 



Mephisto Pheles said:


> Do you play an instrument of some sort?  I spy a music stand in the background



Both of my parents were music teachers (now retired) But I played the French Horn all through school and the Piano through the end of middle school.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

sunkyung said:


> Ah, thank you. The upkeep is literally terrible though.
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my parents were music teachers (now retired) But I played the French Horn all through school and the Piano through the end of middle school.



Aww, "played"? You quit?


----------



## sunkyung

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Aww, "played"? You quit?



Just sort of fell out of it after I was done with high school! It was hard for me to get to join groups in college anyway. D: I don't think I was good enough to deserve to play in bands and such, and I didn't have a lot of time to practice along with studying.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

sunkyung said:


> Just sort of fell out of it after I was done with high school! It was hard for me to get to join groups in college anyway. D: I don't think I was good enough to deserve to play in bands and such, and I didn't have a lot of time to practice along with studying.



I'm sure you were plenty good enough. 

I understand, though. ..Even though I've never attempted to learn to play an instrument. lol maybe one day


----------



## sunkyung

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I'm sure you were plenty good enough.
> 
> I understand, though. ..Even though I've never attempted to learn to play an instrument. lol maybe one day



Maybe for small parts! I would get very nervous performing. It's never too late to pick something up though!  I'd recommend something like the Piano because it gives you a very good foundation in reading both bass and treble clefs! Helpful for in case you'd like to try something else, you'll already be able to read all the music.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

sunkyung said:


> Maybe for small parts! I would get very nervous performing. It's never too late to pick something up though!  I'd recommend something like the Piano because it gives you a very good foundation in reading both bass and treble clefs! Helpful for in case you'd like to try something else, you'll already be able to read all the music.



Haha, I don't know if I could play piano, honestly.. Or at least, not very well - I have really short fingers. And since I've heard long fingers being praised as "good for piano", I assume long = good and short = bad.


----------



## sunkyung

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Haha, I don't know if I could play piano, honestly.. Or at least, not very well - I have really short fingers. And since I've heard long fingers being praised as "good for piano", I assume long = good and short = bad.



Ehhh I have heard that but if you have the dexterity you will be fine! I started when I was a really small kid and my fingers were definitely tiny and short then. They're not even that long now...

Short =/= bad! If you want to try it out, you should!


----------



## Redlatios

This is my ugly mug and my fave plusie ever.


----------



## Beary

Redlatios said:


> View attachment 63352
> This is my ugly mug and my fave plusie ever.



You look so huggable <3


----------



## Redlatios

Beary said:


> You look so huggable <3



I am (?) i think, maybe xD


----------



## angry chill

Redlatios said:


> I am (?) i think, maybe xD


That hair.


----------



## Redlatios

angry chill said:


> That hair.



Oh i love it too, except for the fact that it takes me 10 minutes (and a shower) to make it look good.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Redlatios said:


> Oh i love it too, except for the fact that it takes me 10 minutes (and a shower) to make it look good.



just never cut it again. trust me. then you can just put it up and you don't have to do anything to make it look good. ayy!


----------



## Celestino

Spoiler












And that's me when I'm not a vampire \o/


----------



## angry chill

Celestino said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's me when I'm not a vampire \o/


There are so many eye-appealing people here it makes me mad.


----------



## Lauren

for those i dont have on instagram, my brought back from the dead cheer move.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Lauren said:


> for those i dont have on instagram, my brought back from the dead cheer move.



How did you......


----------



## Lauren

J o s h said:


> How did you......



Magic and 11 years of dancing


----------



## angry chill

Lauren said:


> Magic and 11 years of dancing


You were so close, Lau!

So now I got these GIANT game posters in my room and I'm really tempted to make selfies. They're all beautiful and my favorites are above my bed.


----------



## Lauren

So close to what?


----------



## angry chill

Lauren said:


> So close to what?


It didn't touch with your head.


----------



## Lauren

angry chill said:


> It didn't touch with your head.



its not supposed too, the higher the better

- - - Post Merge - - -

i can make it touch my head.


----------



## angry chill

Lauren said:


> its not supposed too, the higher the better
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i can make it touch my head.


Then my memory didn't serve me correctly from the chat. :S

Nevertheless, that's quite an accomplishment! I bet I couldn't even get it halfway there. I don't do sports I just stand while playing.


----------



## Redlatios

Lauren said:


> for those i dont have on instagram, my brought back from the dead cheer move.



What the actual hell.


----------



## angry chill

Redlatios said:


> What the actual hell.


Art.


----------



## Reenhard

Me and a Commander Video plush I got from mah love.


Commander Video is from Bit Trip seriers


----------



## MC4pros

Reenhard said:


> Me and a Commander Video plush I got from mah love.
> 
> 
> Commander Video is from Bit Trip seriers



Your cute. c:

I love that Commander Video plush, ahh!


----------



## Redlatios

Reenhard said:


> Me and a Commander Video plush I got from mah love.
> 
> 
> Commander Video is from Bit Trip seriers


Dem eyes *-*


----------



## Reenhard

Eeee thanks both of you  <3


----------



## angry chill

Reenhard said:


> Eeee thanks both of you  <3


Ohh you're wearing braces too?


----------



## Reenhard

angry chill said:


> Ohh you're wearing braces too?



Yes I do, I hate them. I had them for 6 years. Im getting them off after a jaw sugery for my strong overbite.


----------



## Yui Z

Reenhard said:


> Yes I do, I hate them. I had them for 6 years. Im getting them off after a jaw sugery for my strong overbite.



I have an overbite too (although it's not obvious by looking at my jaw). It sucks, but I really don't want my jaw broken to fix it. I'll probably consider it in a couple of years once I've had the invisaline braces and I'm old enough for the surgery. 
Good luck with yours.


----------



## Reenhard

Yui Z said:


> I have an overbite too. It sucks, but I really don't want my jaw broken to fix it. I'll probably consider it in a couple of years once I've had the invisaline braces and I'm old enough for the surgery.
> Good luck with yours.



Yeah, Ive been nervous alot for the sugery, but at the moment Im sick tierd of these braces so I just want to get it done. 

Here is more of my overbite I got


----------



## angry chill

Reenhard said:


> Yeah, Ive been nervous alot for the sugery, but at the moment Im sick tierd of these braces so I just want to get it done.
> 
> Here is more of my overbite I got


I only wear braces to straighten my teeth, I hope your surgery goes well!


----------



## Reenhard

angry chill said:


> I only wear braces to straighten my teeth, I hope your surgery goes well!



Thank you darling. <3


----------



## Oldcatlady

Good luck with your surgery, Reenhard!

I've had braces on for four years and got them off last year... only to have to use retainers instead. =_=
Not fun at all


----------



## Lauren

Reenhard said:


> Thank you darling. <3



I had an overbite, i actually still wear my retainers now, i cry if i lose them.





My sister in law is getting the surgery, im too old for it :O


----------



## Reenhard

Lauren said:


> I had an overbite, i actually still wear my retainers now, i cry if i lose them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in law is getting the surgery, im too old for it :O



too old? how old are you? Im 23.
Btw both of you looks amazing, let me hug ya


----------



## tinytaylor

Lauren said:


> I had an overbite, i actually still wear my retainers now, i cry if i lose them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in law is getting the surgery, im too old for it :O


holy cow your hair is bomb. 
i swear everyone here has mad hair game


----------



## Miharu

*New haircut! ;//v//; Also everyday me, when I'm not cosplaying. *


----------



## FireNinja1

Miharu said:


> *New haircut! ;//v//; Also everyday me, when I'm not cosplaying. *
> 
> View attachment 63657​


Uh...I can't see the picture.


----------



## Miharu

FireNinja1 said:


> Uh...I can't see the picture.



Fixed XD I was trying to upload it on tinypic but for whatever reason it wouldn't load the page for me ; A ;


----------



## angry chill

Miharu said:


> *New haircut! ;//v//; Also everyday me, when I'm not cosplaying. *


YOU ARE A CUTIE PATOOT LET'S START A CUTENESS CLUB.


----------



## Lauren

Reenhard said:


> too old? how old are you? Im 23.
> Btw both of you looks amazing, let me hug ya



20, but the nhs here in England is weird about it.


----------



## hzl

-----


----------



## GemmaAC

This is the most recent picture of me, I don't take many picture so yeah :3


----------



## Celestino

Gosh you're so beautiful Gemma ! *o*


----------



## Fawning

I rarely do this but what the hell, this is the most recent picture of me (please don't be mean :C)

Edit: That is a big photo and i have no idea how to make it smaller *___*


----------



## GemmaAC

Celestino said:


> Gosh you're so beautiful Gemma ! *o*



Ahhh omfg thankyou so much! ^-^


----------



## KarlaKGB

hi ms. anderson

u have nice eyes

that is all


----------



## epona

CharlotteAnderson said:


> View attachment 63793
> 
> I rarely do this but what the hell, this is the most recent picture of me (please don't be mean :C)
> 
> Edit: That is a big photo and i have no idea how to make it smaller *___*



you are stunning oh my god wow


----------



## Fawning

KarlaKGB said:


> hi ms. anderson
> 
> u have nice eyes
> 
> that is all






epona said:


> you are stunning oh my god wow



Thank you guys omg, you're too kind. (You should see me without a good filter and no makeup aka 99.9% of the time lmao)


----------



## Miharu

angry chill said:


> YOU ARE A CUTIE PATOOT LET'S START A CUTENESS CLUB.



Haha thanks! >//v//< LOL CUTENESS CLUB WHAT XD


----------



## Chaotix

Taken at the alameda county fairgrounds last month.


----------



## toricrossing

recent pic because why not


----------



## Javocado

GemmaAC said:


> View attachment 63764
> 
> This is the most recent picture of me, I don't take many picture so yeah :3



Your hair is savage!


----------



## CookingOkasan

bonk


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Felt kinda pretty today ~


----------



## Hyperpesta

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Felt kinda pretty today ~




Love your hair!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

J o s h said:


> Love your hair!



Oh thank you! n.n it's blonde and purple :3


----------



## GemmaAC

Javocado said:


> Your hair is savage!



Omg awh hihihi thankyou :3


----------



## Chaotix

Miharu said:


> *New haircut! ;//v//; Also everyday me, when I'm not cosplaying. *



looking good i must say.


----------



## xxDianaxx

GemmaAC said:


> View attachment 63764
> 
> This is the most recent picture of me, I don't take many picture so yeah :3



Your gorgeous , love da hair c:


----------



## Caius

I refuse to take a serious pic.


----------



## hanashi

workshop aesthetic



Spoiler: hahahahhahaah






i think ive posted in this thread 3 times; i feel so vain lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZR388 said:


> I refuse to take a serious pic.



u look so cute omg!!


----------



## Caius

hanashi said:


> workshop aesthetic
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hahahahhahaah
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64154
> 
> 
> i think ive posted in this thread 3 times; i feel so vain lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> u look so cute omg!!



I've been up for two days, cried my makeup off yesterday, and spent 8 hours in the ER getting prodded at. I doubt cute is a thing.

I like your hair tho.


----------



## hanashi

ZR388 said:


> I've been up for two days, cried my makeup off yesterday, and spent 8 hours in the ER getting prodded at. I doubt cute is a thing.
> 
> I like your hair tho.



bleehh sounds like a bad few days. im hope you feel better soon!!!
thank ya, it was greasy then so im surprised it even looks alright. its a pain to wash n dry bc of how thick it is, but ?\_(ツ)_/? im lucky to have it


----------



## Caius

hanashi said:


> bleehh sounds like a bad few days. im hope you feel better soon!!!
> thank ya, it was greasy then so im surprised it even looks alright. its a pain to wash n dry bc of how thick it is, but ?\_(ツ)_/? im lucky to have it



If I had a thick, flowing mane instead of a thin mop of.. whatever this is, I'd be happy. I also have kind of greasy hair issues though. Regular old head and shoulders will cut the grease. You can also use a -drop- of dawn dish soap to cut the grease out when you wash, continue with regularly scheduled maintenance.



Spoiler: JFC This is huge wtf










Actual serious pic. B/w because lighting in this house is awful.


----------



## hanashi

ZR388 said:


> If I had a thick, flowing mane instead of a thin mop of.. whatever this is, I'd be happy. I also have kind of greasy hair issues though. Regular old head and shoulders will cut the grease. You can also use a -drop- of dawn dish soap to cut the grease out when you wash, continue with regularly scheduled maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: JFC This is huge wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual serious pic. B/w because lighting in this house is awful.



head and shoulders is my bff. but ive never heard of using dish soap before, i guess ill have to use a lil bit and see what occurs, so thank you for that!! (u also look vry nice in ur serious photo!!!)


----------



## Caius

hanashi said:


> head and shoulders is my bff. but ive never heard of using dish soap before, i guess ill have to use a lil bit and see what occurs, so thank you for that!! (u also look vry nice in ur serious photo!!!)



The trick is to cut the grease and dry the scalp before scrubbing something into your hair that's meant to keep it healthy. Think of a surface clean and then a sterilizing clean.


----------



## hanashi

ZR388 said:


> The trick is to cut the grease and dry the scalp before scrubbing something into your hair that's meant to keep it healthy. Think of a surface clean and then a sterilizing clean.



right, that makes sense. im sure my mother has plentiful of things within the infinite bathroom cupboard, so i suppose i shall find something to keep it healthy. thank you!


----------



## GemmaAC

xxDianaxx said:


> Your gorgeous , love da hair c:



Thankyou :3


----------



## Princess

ZR388 said:


> If I had a thick, flowing mane instead of a thin mop of.. whatever this is, I'd be happy. I also have kind of greasy hair issues though. Regular old head and shoulders will cut the grease. You can also use a -drop- of dawn dish soap to cut the grease out when you wash, continue with regularly scheduled maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: JFC This is huge wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual serious pic. B/w because lighting in this house is awful.


STAWP your hair is perfect! Thick hair isn't what it's hyped up to be.


----------



## epona

-


----------



## Princess

You look like Harry Potter

- - - Post Merge - - -

CUTE harry


----------



## Labrontheowl

If this comes out big ill edit it into a spoiler >.< I'm just so proud of the little stamps I want to share them with you guise :>



Spoiler: D:


----------



## epona

Princess said:


> You look like Harry Potter
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> CUTE harry



u look like cute pally
oh wait!!


----------



## charlottethecat

Labrontheowl said:


> If this comes out big ill edit it into a spoiler >.< I'm just so proud of the little stamps I want to share them with you guise :>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: D:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64309



Omg you are so adorable <3


----------



## Princess

Labrontheowl said:


> If this comes out big ill edit it into a spoiler >.< I'm just so proud of the little stamps I want to share them with you guise :>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: D:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64309


You're so pretty!


----------



## Byngo

Labrontheowl said:


> If this comes out big ill edit it into a spoiler >.< I'm just so proud of the little stamps I want to share them with you guise :>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: D:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64309



You remind me of somebody else oh here. o:

But you're really cute omg


----------



## Labrontheowl

Everyone on this site is so kind, thank you all for your nice words :>


----------



## Keyblade

YOU'RE ALL SO CUTE, STAHP.



Spoiler: ~


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Keyblade said:


> YOU'RE ALL SO CUTE, STAHP.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~



Your eyelashes look like they're reaching for the sun like a flower.  (also I thought your username said Beyblade. lol oops)


----------



## Javocado

At the top of Mt. Rubidoux.
(some little climb in so-cal)


----------



## Keyblade

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Your eyelashes look like they're reaching for the sun like a flower.  (also I thought your username said Beyblade. lol oops)



rofl, oh my


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Keyblade said:


> rofl, oh my



Honestly it wasn't until I saw your avatar that I realized it said _Keyblade_ xD (and in case it wasn't obvious, the eyelash comment was meant as a compliment haha. I'm really bad at giving compliments, so I'm not sure if it came off the right way)


----------



## Monster

Spoiler



View attachment 64371



Sorry, had to ruin the girl streak...


----------



## f11

MonsterXA said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64371


cutie


----------



## epona

Javocado said:


> At the top of Mt. Rubidoux.
> (some little climb in so-cal)



praying to chicken waffle based god


----------



## Cory

Javocado said:


> At the top of Mt. Rubidoux.
> (some little climb in so-cal)



OMG I can't so sexy.


----------



## Princess

Keyblade said:


> YOU'RE ALL SO CUTE, STAHP.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~



You are one of the prettiest girls I've ever seen :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> At the top of Mt. Rubidoux.
> (some little climb in so-cal)


God bless u


----------



## Solar

Javocado said:


> At the top of Mt. Rubidoux.
> (some little climb in so-cal)



praying to based Sakurai for Duck Hunt Dog


----------



## Dork

Spoiler: boop





this is kenny
he's my friend's burd
he has cute orange cheek dots
kenny is afraid of fingers

kenny later then shat on me


----------



## Aradai

Okay I'm finally feeling confident in myself today so here's my ugly face:



Spoiler: woah the lightings wonky



View attachment 64597



I looked weird with my glasses on so I took em off. Sorry that it's sideways orzzzz.


----------



## Saylor

Sparkanine said:


> Okay I'm finally feeling confident in myself today so here's my ugly face:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: woah the lightings wonky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64597
> 
> 
> 
> I looked weird with my glasses on so I took em off. Sorry that it's sideways orzzzz.


You are stunning.


----------



## Aradai

Saylor said:


> You are stunning.







I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Solar

Sparkanine said:


> Okay I'm finally feeling confident in myself today so here's my ugly face:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: woah the lightings wonky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64597
> 
> 
> 
> I looked weird with my glasses on so I took em off. Sorry that it's sideways orzzzz.



You're so pretty omg


----------



## Cariad

Sparkanine said:


> Okay I'm finally feeling confident in myself today so here's my ugly face:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: woah the lightings wonky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64597
> 
> 
> 
> I looked weird with my glasses on so I took em off. Sorry that it's sideways orzzzz.



CUTEEEEEE


----------



## Aradai

Solar said:


> You're so pretty omg





Cariad said:


> CUTEEEEEE



Thank you guys! (ﾉ∀`♥)
I never really been told those things before...


----------



## Alice

Sparkanine said:


> Thank you guys! (ﾉ∀`♥)
> I never really been told those things before...



Oh shush. You're pretty and you know it.


----------



## Aradai

Alice said:


> Oh shush. You're pretty and you know it.



Alice you make me feel like a special piece of trash.


----------



## Alice

Sparkanine said:


> Alice you make me feel like a special piece of trash.



Pft, stop it Tiff. If you're trash, I'd hate to imagine what I am.


----------



## Aradai

Alice said:


> Pft, stop it Tiff. If you're trash, I'd hate to imagine what I am.



You would be a mega cutie then.


----------



## Marc Franks

Sparkanine said:


> Okay I'm finally feeling confident in myself today so here's my ugly face:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: woah the lightings wonky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64597
> 
> 
> 
> I looked weird with my glasses on so I took em off. Sorry that it's sideways orzzzz.



Wow your natural beauty is jaw dropping, you're so naturally beautiful. I like how your skin looks smooth and evenly toned, you truely are close to perfect when you smile.


----------



## Aradai

AppleCiderPie said:


> Wow your natural beauty is jaw dropping, you're so naturally beautiful. I like how your skin looks smooth and evenly toned, you truely are close to perfect when you smile.



Well, my skin isn't smooth. At all. I actually have acne all over my face and hands and it's not the best. But woooooooaaaaahhh, thank you! :>


----------



## Slice of Mike

I know I'm pretty new here but whatever, might as well post a picture of my dumb face. I'm probably gonna have shorter hair and no facial hair soon so a tiny glimpse at the old me.


Spoiler


----------



## Aradai

Slice of Mike said:


> I know I'm pretty new here but whatever, might as well post a picture of my dumb face. I'm probably gonna have shorter hair and no facial hair soon so a tiny glimpse at the old me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64700



Cool beard, man!
I like your hair too!


----------



## Jas0n

Slice of Mike said:


> I know I'm pretty new here but whatever, might as well post a picture of my dumb face. I'm probably gonna have shorter hair and no facial hair soon so a tiny glimpse at the old me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64700



Why would you rid yourself of those luscious locks?


----------



## Aradai

Jas0n said:


> Why would you rid yourself of those luscious locks?



Exactly! Your hair game too strong.


----------



## Slice of Mike

Jas0n said:


> Why would you rid yourself of those luscious locks?





Sparkanine said:


> Exactly! Your hair game too strong.


Thank you for the kind words you two, being complimented on my hair game means an awful lot to me.

And I think it's just because it's time for a change. I've had longer hair most of my life and I wanna try out some shorter styles now while it's still nice out so it'll be at a decent length when the fall rolls around~


----------



## Aradai

Slice of Mike said:


> Thank you for the kind words you two, being complimented on my hair game means an awful lot to me.
> 
> And I think it's just because it's time for a change. I've had longer hair most of my life and I wanna try out some shorter styles now while it's still nice out so it'll be at a decent length when the fall rolls around~


Ahh, I see what you mean.


----------



## easpa

Spoiler












I shouldn't have to wear a coat and gloves in august but here I am, wearing a coat and gloves in august


----------



## charlottethecat

Spoiler: I hope this isn't huge D:







- - - Post Merge - - -



Pachireecko said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to wear a coat and gloves in august but here I am, wearing a coat and gloves in august



Love the vaporeon in the background!! So cute ^^


----------



## Capella

charlottethecat said:


> Spoiler: I hope this isn't huge D:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64763



you're gorgeous


----------



## hzl

you're all too cuteee


----------



## charlottethecat

gamora said:


> you're gorgeous



Thank you so much! I was so nervous posting it but everyone here is so nice


----------



## Bellxis

this is so old so i'm removing it ;;


----------



## Beary

Bellxis said:


> Selfieeeeee! lol wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: why on earth do I look like I'm 6? ; w ;



Is that a bathroom o-O
But you are sooo cute ^_^


----------



## Bellxis

Beary said:


> Is that a bathroom o-O
> But you are sooo cute ^_^



Yes, lol xD
Thank you! > w <


----------



## Saylor

hzl said:


> Spoiler: idek


You're gorgeous and I like that bow headband thing you have on. :3


----------



## hzl

Saylor said:


> You're gorgeous and I like that bow headband thing you have on. :3



thanks haha I like to think I'm cool with tied up bandanas (it's not even a bandana I don't know what it is it's just on my head haha)

edit.also my hulk hogan game is sky high with a bandana and hulkamania tee right? no? okay :<


----------



## MC4pros

hzl said:


> Spoiler: idek



Gorgeous. :3


----------



## Saylor

hzl said:


> thanks haha I like to think I'm cool with tied up bandanas (it's not even a bandana I don't know what it is it's just on my head haha)
> 
> edit.also my hulk hogan game is sky high with a bandana and hulkamania tee right? no? okay :<


Ooh I didn't even notice your shirt as I'm on mobile, very nice.


----------



## CookingOkasan

me with lil blubby in ATL :')


_this nerd girl that took me to the zoo
made that hat for me_​


----------



## MayorDwan

Heres me


----------



## Ashtot

epona said:


> Epokasan lives on
> Looking hella dapper my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True vegetarian



Save the animals!


----------



## Beary

Ashtot said:


> Save the animals!



Did you eat that toad in your avatar


----------



## CookingOkasan

he is that frog. that him.


----------



## Ashtot

I'm a horned toad.


----------



## Beary

Ashtot said:


> I wish I still had that hat.



HAHA I FIXED IT


----------



## Ashtot

Beary said:


> HAHA I FIXED IT



No lol it doesn't work.


----------



## Beary

Ashtot said:


> No lol it doesn't work.



No lol it works


----------



## Ashtot

Beary said:


> No lol it works



Then why can't I see it?


----------



## Beary

Ashtot said:


> Then why can't I see it?



Because you don't


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

So I changed my hair again.



Spoiler


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> me with lil blubby in ATL :')
> 
> View attachment 64798
> _this nerd girl that took me to the zoo
> made that hat for me_​



Is Olivekasan official now? :')



Spoiler







Started college today and I'm already known around campus as the bearded guy.

#thankyoubeardsus

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I got a haircut and started wearing my glasses.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Spoiler: feelin pretty









About to drive mum to her hospital appointment ~


----------



## Jollian

exoticwhitebread said:


> So I changed my hair again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


nice, that's sick!

like...a good sick

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayorofarcadia said:


> Spoiler: feelin pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to drive mum to her hospital appointment ~


you'RE SO CUTE!


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Spoiler: feelin pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to drive mum to her hospital appointment ~



Ooh, I never thought about that color combo for hair before.  It looks nice! (your eye color also matches the colors in your hair really well, imo)


----------



## MrPicklez

MrKisstoefur said:


> Is Olivekasan official now? :')
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64836
> 
> 
> 
> Started college today and I'm already known around campus as the bearded guy.
> 
> #thankyoubeardsus
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I got a haircut and started wearing my glasses.



Ooops pic was broken. Fixed it.


----------



## RiceBunny

MrKisstoefur said:


> Ooops pic was broken. Fixed it.



Epic beard sir.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

MrKisstoefur said:


> Is Olivekasan official now? :')
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64836
> 
> 
> 
> Started college today and I'm already known around campus as the bearded guy.
> 
> #thankyoubeardsus
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I got a haircut and started wearing my glasses.



Your beard has powers. Also what does it feel like?  XD


----------



## Gregriii

That is my false-happy face, It's really hard to me to don't make a angry face since I became a apathetic person (I'm not, but, I keep my happiness and it's seems that I'm) Here goes the best smiling I ever done. 



Spoiler:  I feel really cute, but my face depends of the hair, if my hair is horrible, I'm horrible, if the hair is good, I'm very cute.


----------



## Princess

exoticwhitebread said:


> So I changed my hair again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Perfection <3


----------



## Capella

Sparkanine said:


> Okay I'm finally feeling confident in myself today so here's my ugly face:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: woah the lightings wonky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64597
> 
> 
> 
> I looked weird with my glasses on so I took em off. Sorry that it's sideways orzzzz.


Omg you're so cute wuw


----------



## Farobi

Sparkanine said:


> Okay I'm finally feeling confident in myself today so here's my ugly face:



Very pretty 



Mayorofarcadia said:


> Spoiler: feelin pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ~[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> About to drive mum to her hospital appointment ~


Love the hair!


MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hi


Swaggilicious


----------



## Aradai

gamora said:


> Omg you're so cute wuw


Thanks babe. <<<33333


Farobi said:


> Very pretty


 Thanks! 



exoticwhitebread said:


> So I changed my hair again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Beautiful. Woah, I love the color.


----------



## hzl

aaaaaaaaaaaaa you're all so beautiful <3


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Oh, I guess it wouldn't hurt lol...

Here's a picture of me NOT in cosplay ahahaha... Sorry if I make your eyes blind >_<... OTL



Spoiler


----------



## Hypisquill

I don't know if I should post this I'm sorry :c (don't listen to me it just feels like everyone's going to say "hey look she posted a picture of herself omg what an ego she must love herself what a ***** she's not even pretty she's ugly as hell... and bla bla bla. but yeah... i don't know i'm just insecure i guess)



Spoiler: But here is my ugly face




 
But honestly this is how I look most of the time


----------



## Labrontheowl

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Oh, I guess it wouldn't hurt lol...
> 
> Here's a picture of me NOT in cosplay ahahaha... Sorry if I make your eyes blind >_<... OTL
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You're kawaii! I love your Dango plush :'> 



Hypisquill said:


> I don't know if I should post this I'm sorry :c (don't listen to me it just feels like everyone's going to say "hey look she posted a picture of herself omg what an ego she must love herself what a ***** she's not even pretty she's ugly as hell... and bla bla bla. but yeah... i don't know i'm just insecure i guess)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: But here is my ugly face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64932
> But honestly this is how I look most of the time
> View attachment 64934



You're very beautiful and you shouldn't feel so negative about yourself! Nobody here would think those things about you, this is the thread for posting pictures after all. And you shouldn't be insecure, there's no reason.  and your eyes are the prettiest color ^^'


----------



## DarkOnyx

Every single person here is either beautiful or cool looking!
I wish I....was beautiful....v.v Lol.


----------



## starlark

Hypisquill said:


> I don't know if I should post this I'm sorry :c (don't listen to me it just feels like everyone's going to say "hey look she posted a picture of herself omg what an ego she must love herself what a ***** she's not even pretty she's ugly as hell... and bla bla bla. but yeah... i don't know i'm just insecure i guess)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: But here is my ugly face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64932
> But honestly this is how I look most of the time
> View attachment 64934



You're really really beautiful! you remind me of grav3yardgirl for some reason, trust me, that's not a bad thing at all :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Oh, I guess it wouldn't hurt lol...
> 
> Here's a picture of me NOT in cosplay ahahaha... Sorry if I make your eyes blind >_<... OTL
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



you're so pretty  you have a gorgeous smile :3
((also I'm sorry but I'm laughing at that first image's URL xD))


----------



## xxDianaxx

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Oh, I guess it wouldn't hurt lol...
> 
> Here's a picture of me NOT in cosplay ahahaha... Sorry if I make your eyes blind >_<... OTL
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Your beautiful <3


----------



## Delphine

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Spoiler: feelin pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to drive mum to her hospital appointment ~



It's nice to put a face on your name :3 I love your hair!



Gregriii said:


> That is my false-happy face, It's really hard to me to don't make a angry face since I became a apathetic person (I'm not, but, I keep my happiness and it's seems that I'm) Here goes the best smiling I ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  I feel really cute, but my face depends of the hair, if my hair is horrible, I'm horrible, if the hair is good, I'm very cute.



You're a cutie! Nice to put a face on your name, too! ~


----------



## Cam1

Well, I feel decent looking today, so here you people go 


Spoiler:


----------



## Gregriii

I wish that I had that chair instead the one I have ;v;


----------



## Delphine

PokeCam420 said:


> Well, I feel decent looking today, so here you people go
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Those are beautiful eyes!


----------



## Gregriii

ZR388 said:


> I refuse to take a serious pic.



I always thought that you were a boy ._.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i wish i could post my picture but rules say i cant.


----------



## Cam1

Delphine said:


> Those are beautiful eyes!


Thanks! Thats what I get from most people when I see them the first time, unless Im wearing my SnK tshirt. then its "HEY I LOVE THAT ANIME NICE SHIRT"


----------



## Delphine

PokeCam420 said:


> Thanks! Thats what I get from most people when I see them the first time, unless Im wearing my SnK tshirt. then its "HEY I LOVE THAT ANIME NICE SHIRT"



Man I really need to watch that anime... I just don't have the motivation lol


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Me in my not so awake self self.


Spoiler



haha SIKE


----------



## Delphine

The Hidden Owl said:


> Me in my not so awake self self.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65130



I like that smile of yours


----------



## The Hidden Owl

That's not normal for me.


----------



## Delphine

The Hidden Owl said:


> That's not normal for me.



To take a selfie, or to smile in general? x)


----------



## The Hidden Owl

The smile you are seeing. I haven't done my daily mouth stretches yet.


----------



## Flop

I can't smile for selfies.


----------



## Beary

Flop said:


> View attachment 65135
> 
> I can't smile for selfies.



YOUR HAIR
I LOVE CURLY HAIR ASDFGHJKL
*silently fangirls*


----------



## Flop

Beary said:


> YOUR HAIR
> I LOVE CURLY HAIR ASDFGHJKL
> *silently fangirls*



You should have seen it today. It was AWFUL xD


----------



## Beary

Flop said:


> You should have seen it today. It was AWFUL xD



pfffft
OH AND YOU HAVE FRECKLES
AND BLONDE HAIR
AND BLUE EYES
am I your long lost sister


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler



View attachment 65139


B-)


----------



## Sidon

Spoiler








Me and my cat Zoey but I prefer this one of me below



Spoiler







So beautiful


----------



## Aradai

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65139
> 
> 
> B-)


So gorgeous! Love your hair!


Skexiis said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65141
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my cat Zoey but I prefer this one of me below
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65142
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful



Truuuuee. 
But seriously, you're too cute.


----------



## Sidon

Sparkanine said:


> So gorgeous! Love your hair!
> 
> 
> Truuuuee.
> But seriously, you're too cute.



Ahahaha thanks!


----------



## Flop

Beary said:


> pfffft
> OH AND YOU HAVE FRECKLES
> AND BLONDE HAIR
> AND BLUE EYES
> am I your long lost sister



PRETTY SURE THAT'S RED HAIR

BUT OKAY


----------



## Capella

Flop said:


> View attachment 65135
> 
> I can't smile for selfies.



the tbt newbie is such a qt


----------



## Beary

Flop said:


> PRETTY SURE THAT'S RED HAIR
> 
> BUT OKAY



OH WHATEVER
good enough //scuttles away


----------



## Flop

Beary said:


> OH WHATEVER
> good enough //scuttles away



Hehe, scuttles. XD


----------



## Beary

Flop said:


> Hehe, scuttles. XD



WHAT DO YOU HAVE SOMETHING AGAINST CYBER PUG BEAR CRABS


----------



## cinny

Skexiis said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65141
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my cat Zoey but I prefer this one of me below
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65142
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful



you are sooo cute.
can I have your hair pls ;;


----------



## Flop

Beary said:


> WHAT DO YOU HAVE SOMETHING AGAINST CYBER PUG BEAR CRABS



LET US GO TO WARRRRRR


----------



## Sidon

cinny said:


> you are sooo cute.
> can I have your hair pls ;;



Hahahaha omg everyone says they want my hair even the internet isn't safe!!
It's almost down to my rear end I'm sure I've got some to spare xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> LET US GO TO WARRRRRR
> View attachment 65148


----------



## LunaLight

I'm insecure at most times >.>

I have short dirty blonde hair and I have brown eyes. 
I wear glasses sometimes if I need to read (Especially when I play video games... Such a tiny screen)


----------



## Mieiki

I always look younger/strange/an Espurr in photo. Now I have longer, lillac hair :3
Photo here, I can't find the unedited version tho. :L
Pic from a Videogames/Comics festival, April 2014. I look more "normal" here. lol


----------



## starlark

Mieiki said:


> I always look younger/strange/an Espurr in photo. Now I have longer, lillac hair :3
> Photo here, I can't find the unedited version tho. :L
> Pic from a Videogames/Comics festival, April 2014. I look more "normal" here. lol



that you on the right? xD


----------



## matt

Better not post. Its nearly time to go back to school and don't want to permanently damage peoples brains from my ugliness


----------



## mogyay

Mieiki said:


> I always look younger/strange/an Espurr in photo. Now I have longer, lillac hair :3
> Photo here, I can't find the unedited version tho. :L
> Pic from a Videogames/Comics festival, April 2014. I look more "normal" here. lol



your hair in that first photo is so perfect! you look like a model, you're gorgeous!

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Better not post. Its nearly time to go back to school and don't want to permanently damage peoples brains from my ugliness



plz don't be silly i'm sure you're very beautiful


----------



## Mieiki

starlark said:


> that you on the right? xD


Can you feel the warm from the manly sunny rays coming out of my shirt? :3



matt said:


> Better not post. Its nearly time to go back to school and don't want to permanently damage peoples brains from my ugliness



I'm pretty sure you look nice!


----------



## xxDianaxx

Mieiki said:


> I always look younger/strange/an Espurr in photo. Now I have longer, lillac hair :3
> Photo here, I can't find the unedited version tho. :L
> Pic from a Videogames/Comics festival, April 2014. I look more "normal" here. lol



Your so pretty c:


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler








I finally got my new Harley jacket today. Been eyeing this beauty for a month now. $200 well spent <3

Also, that's me trying to be dapper.

#tbtbadboi


----------



## Mieiki

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65347





_Sir, you're gorgeous._ ;-;


----------



## AzureZefer

A pic I took on a lazy day at my dorms.


Spoiler: Hello!


----------



## Capella

AzureZefer said:


> A pic I took on a lazy day at my dorms.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65370



omg ur such a qt


----------



## mogyay

AzureZefer said:


> A pic I took on a lazy day at my dorms.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65370



you hair is so perfect ;_; you are so perfect


----------



## AzureZefer

gamora said:


> omg ur such a qt





mogyay said:


> you hair is so perfect ;_; you are so perfect



Ahaha, Thank you guys xD


----------



## Trundle

Spoiler: big pic


----------



## MrPicklez

Mieiki said:


> View attachment 65355
> 
> _Sir, you're gorgeous._ ;-;



Thank you so freaking much for that ;-; <3



Trundle said:


> Spoiler: big pic



Hair getting long, bruh. Also my glasses are somewhat similar to yours haha


----------



## MC4pros

Oh my god, there are so many gorgeous and beautiful people here on TBT. ;n; I'm jelly.


----------



## theskeletonking

Spoiler: bigpic







took this at work. I'm convinced I make a perfect :I face. ngl i hate that i shaved my head and my chest binder is kind of killing me.

also idk how to put it in a thing to not show it immediately, sorry for being a newb (last time I was on a forum was probably over 6 years ago)


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

theskeletonking said:


> View attachment 65500
> 
> took this at work. I'm convinced I make a perfect :I face. ngl i hate that i shaved my head and my chest binder is kind of killing me.
> 
> also idk how to put it in a thing to not show it immediately, sorry for being a newb (last time I was on a forum was probably over 6 years ago)



You mean put it in a spoiler??

if so, you do it like this:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler]image and/or text goes here[/spoiler]


And if you want to name the spoiler so it doesn't just say "spoiler" (like to let people know what's inside), you do this:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler=name goes here]image and/or text goes here[/spoiler]


Also: that is definitely one of the most accurate ":I" faces I've ever seen.  (I used to be able to make a literal ":3" face, but then my teeth got all wonky and.. yeah >_>)


----------



## theskeletonking

Mephisto Pheles said:


> You mean put it in a spoiler??



THANK YOU that is very helpful I will be using that a lot <3<3



Mephisto Pheles said:


> Also: that is definitely one of the most accurate ":I" faces I've ever seen.  (I used to be able to make a literal ":3" face, but then my teeth got all wonky and.. yeah >_>)



the :3 face is hard to do... I wish I could see it D:


----------



## Beary

theskeletonking said:


> THANK YOU that is very helpful I will be using that a lot <3<3
> 
> 
> 
> the :3 face is hard to do... I wish I could see it D:



I can totally do the :3 face
too bad I'm not 13 yet


----------



## matt

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: big pic



I was expecting some elderly woman because it says Bingo master


----------



## hzl

------


----------



## epona

plannin on going back blonde soon folks so here u go


----------



## Javocado

epona said:


> View attachment 65641
> 
> enjoy this selfie



I enjoyed this.


----------



## ilovelush




----------



## MrPicklez

ilovelush said:


> View attachment 65663



Gah. All of you folks with stretched ears. I wanted to do it but I'd rather not have to sew my ear holes closed later in my life.


----------



## Aradai

MrKisstoefur said:


> Gah. All of you folks with stretched ears. I wanted to do it but I'd rather not have to sew my ear holes closed later in my life.


It looks like a stud to me.

Idk if you're talking about those people with those big disks in their ears, though.


----------



## ilovelush

MrKisstoefur said:


> Gah. All of you folks with stretched ears. I wanted to do it but I'd rather not have to sew my ear holes closed later in my life.



I have a 10 gauge, you should really try stretching them. It's easy, painless, and there are lots of different plugs to choose from.


----------



## Zane

hzl said:


> Spoiler: idk big pic sorry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65630


*heart eyes*

i feel like such a creep i always come here and never post anything lmao


----------



## f11

Zane said:


> *heart eyes*
> 
> i feel like such a creep i always come here and never post anything lmao


haha same.


----------



## Beary

C r y s t a l said:


> haha same.



I would post things but it's against the rules for me sooo 
I'm not a creep


----------



## f11

Beary said:


> I would post things but it's against the rules for me sooo
> I'm not a creep


same, I'm not 13.


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler:  :-*



View attachment 65710


----------



## Chaotix

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler:  :-*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65710



Nice picture.


----------



## hzl

epona said:


> plannin on going back blonde soon folks so here u go
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


cutey ♥


----------



## xxDianaxx

ilovelush said:


> View attachment 65663


 ur so pretty c:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Thanks to everyone that complimented my new hair forever ago! I suck at replying soon, sorry.

Everyone looks so good~ I'd comment individually, but it's been a while since I posted and that'd take forever.


----------



## Keyblade

Jess you're so beautiful. :')


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Spoiler: Me looking the same



[/SPOILER]

Excuse my case of rbf.


----------



## Keyblade

You looking HAWT


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Keyblade said:


> You looking HAWT


But not as gorg as you. <3


----------



## Flop

Hwat?


----------



## Keyblade

exoticwhitebread said:


> But not as gorg as you. <3



pf no way


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Flop

exoticwhitebread said:


> You match the magikarp in that picture.



Thank you <3


----------



## Hipster

Spoiler












^^^^^^^^^^^^
I dunno why my hair looks black its actually dyed with blonde parts oops


----------



## Keyblade

Spoiler: dat sunlight






Idk why it is sideways wtf phone.


----------



## Aradai

Keyblade said:


> Spoiler: dat sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65898
> 
> 
> Idk why it is sideways wtf phone.


You're so pretty in all of your pictures.
I have only one decent picture of myself what is this sorcery.


----------



## ilovelush

Keyblade said:


> Spoiler: dat sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65898
> 
> 
> Idk why it is sideways wtf phone.



Your eyelashes are soooooo longggggggg. <3


----------



## Lady Timpani

Hipster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I dunno why my hair looks black its actually dyed with blonde parts oops



You're really pretty! I really like your eyeshadow too lol.


----------



## Saylor

Hipster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I dunno why my hair looks black its actually dyed with blonde parts oops


Oooh you're pretty, I really love your eyes!


----------



## Trundle

Spoiler: dressed for da wedding



aa


----------



## Capella

Keyblade said:


> Spoiler: dat sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65898
> 
> 
> Idk why it is sideways wtf phone.



omg ur such a qt!!!


----------



## Princess

Keyblade said:


> Spoiler: dat sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65898
> 
> 
> Idk why it is sideways wtf phone.



gorgeous


----------



## f11

Hipster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I dunno why my hair looks black its actually dyed with blonde parts oops


omg your gorgeous *-*


----------



## Beary

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: dressed for da wedding



I see a lady in the back looking displeased at your selfie taking


----------



## MrPicklez

Hipster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I dunno why my hair looks black its actually dyed with blonde parts oops



Are you a hipster, Hipster?


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: I tired


----------



## f11

PokeCam420 said:


> Spoiler: I tired
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65936


such pretty eyes uvu


----------



## Beary

PokeCam420 said:


> Spoiler: I tired
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65936



I always imagine you looking like danganronpa characters wtf


----------



## Psydye

A more recent pic of me:


----------



## Kildor

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: dressed for da wedding



You remind me of Billy Nye.

Love the Bow Tie.


----------



## perfectionmovers

Somewhat like this


----------



## Hipster

MrKisstoefur said:


> Are you a hipster, Hipster?



I GUESS. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> You're really pretty! I really like your eyeshadow too lol.



I'm not wearing any eyeshadow d:!!!



Saylor said:


> Oooh you're pretty, I really love your eyes!



Tysm!!!!


----------



## Skyzeri

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: dressed for da wedding


You look quite dapper! ^


PokeCam420 said:


> Spoiler: I tired
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65936


Ohhh, your eyes are nice. ^

Psydye - You look like you're really deep in thought. 


*Also this is the most recent picture I took of myself. Woot!


Spoiler


----------



## spamurai

*_* Woah


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

All you people are so good looking omg


----------



## Psydye

Skyzeri said:


> Psydye - You look like you're really deep in thought.


Not really, just posing! XD


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

This site is pretty much only attractive. Jeez.


----------



## Cam1

C r y s t a l said:


> such pretty eyes uvu





Beary said:


> I always imagine you looking like danganronpa characters wtf





Skyzeri said:


> You look quite dapper! ^
> 
> Ohhh, your eyes are nice. ^
> 
> Psydye - You look like you're really deep in thought.
> 
> 
> *Also this is the most recent picture I took of myself. Woot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66012


Beary: Probably because that is my avatar and practically all of my signatures XD
Skyzeri: You're so pretty!
And thanks guys!


----------



## Tessie

Skyzeri said:


> *Also this is the most recent picture I took of myself. Woot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66012



Oooh you're so pretty I love your hair! bangs on POINT O.O





Chipped-Teacup said:


> All you people are so good looking omg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66020



youre so good looking too =)



everyone is so cute STOP IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## kathyceeiscool

Top left is what my haircut looks like now, I cut it short for summer. Top right is a more accurate color photo of my hair color. Wearing more make up in these two because I went to see Grease so we dressed up & I did a mermaid themed photoshoot. Otherwise, I'm rather boring looking and look more like the bottom 2 photos.


----------



## beehunna

well, here i am when my hair was lighter a little hwile back
i recently dyed it back to its natural hue but [shrugs]


Spoiler


----------



## spamurai

Such attractiveness within this community ^_^ lol


----------



## emmatheweirdo

SockHead said:


> Here's me!



Your sweatshirt is life ok <3


----------



## beehunna

spamurai said:


> Cute
> 
> Such attractiveness within this community ^_^



thank u ;e;

so...this thread inspired me to take more selfies
and i found out what my macbook can truly do... and things got... weird


this one is normal me with my now-natural hair



Spoiler: and this is where things get weird




i found out how to get anime eyes


and then delved even further into anime eyes


this is my  face


boyfriend hopped in on the fun temporarily


then he left and i was a sad chipmunk


----------



## MrPicklez

Skyzeri said:


> You look quite dapper! ^
> 
> Ohhh, your eyes are nice. ^
> 
> Psydye - You look like you're really deep in thought.
> 
> 
> *Also this is the most recent picture I took of myself. Woot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66012





Yowza.


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Beary

oath2order said:


>



If that's your dog, they look identical to mine. Creepy.


----------



## WhitneyLover

I don't want to post myself(yet) so here are my cats last Christmas! Oops upside down!

My cat last Easter.

And my cat before bed time. xD

I don't now how to put them in spoilers, so if you do please tell me


----------



## Beary

WhitneyLover said:


> [x]
> I don't want to post myself(yet) so here are my cats last Christmas! Oops upside down!
> [x]
> My cat last Easter.
> [x]
> And my cat before bed time. xD
> 
> I don't now how to put them in spoilers, so if you do please tell me


 
[ spoiler=Whateveryouwanttocallit ] Blah [/ spoiler ]

Without the spaces:


Spoiler: Whateveryouwanttocallit



Blah



Cute cats!


----------



## WhitneyLover

janjan said:


> Me and Hershey <3 my kitten. Adopted her a few weeks ago ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14214
> View attachment 14215


Awww that kitten is so cute! <3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

This could be me... Oh well I'm too lazy to take a pic of my self SOOO here's a pic of my sister. Guess her age.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*Everyone is cute what the heck? I wish I was cute ;w;


Spoiler: Selfie ft. my dumb face













Spoiler: Poop face










*


----------



## dalandanator

i wsih i was old enough to post!!! u r all so beautiful


----------



## trifuxy

everyone is so attractive omg how

i'm so bad at taking selfies orz but this one is okay i guess



Spoiler: hi


----------



## Aradai

emmatheweirdo said:


> *Everyone is cute what the heck? I wish I was cute ;w;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Selfie ft. my dumb face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Poop face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You are so cute! I love your hair ahh!


----------



## Jade_Amell

Me and my favorite Doctor Who. Met the guy cos-playing as him at a Renaissance Faire!


----------



## Aradai

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> ...


That's a bit creepy, to post her photo online without her consent and ask people to guess her age.


----------



## CookingOkasan

to an infinity of nosepicking and beyond


----------



## Hound00med

Haven't posted here in a while, so any newcomers haven't missed much, but..



Spoiler


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Spoiler: It's a me, Mega_Cabbage!









Spoiler: Come on be happy!







I look like a baby, but I'm a senior... -_-


----------



## Chris

oath2order said:


> Spoiler: Pic



omgosh Cricket's so cute. <3


Hallo.


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> omgosh Cricket's so cute. <3
> 
> 
> Hallo.
> 
> asdfghjk.png



you kinda look like baby spice in this pic ngl


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tina said:


> omgosh Cricket's so cute. <3
> 
> 
> Hallo.



*Day wil end in*


----------



## Solar

Tina said:


> omgosh Cricket's so cute. <3
> 
> 
> Hallo.



I can't even think of anything clever so let me just say you look absolutely GORGEOUS.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







This is the face of a man who spent 12 hours in college classes yesterday.

RIP


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66504
> 
> 
> 
> This is the face of a man who spent 12 hours in college classes yesterday.
> 
> RIP



school is 4 fools


----------



## Cariad

Tina said:


> omgosh Cricket's so cute. <3
> 
> 
> Hallo.



Aww, you're so cute Tina!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> omgosh Cricket's so cute. <3
> 
> 
> Hallo.
> 
> [/QUOTE]Gorgeous~
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="MrKisstoefur, post: 3760488, member: 39927"][SPOILER][ATTACH=CONFIG]66504[/ATTACH][/SPOILER]
> 
> This is the face of a man who spent 12 hours in college classes yesterday.
> 
> RIP[/QUOTE]I do that. Shove all my classes into two days.


----------



## Solar

celebratory selfie because I got a new flannel


Spoiler: hi


----------



## Aradai

Solar said:


> celebratory selfie because I got a new flannel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66548



Cool clothes bro


----------



## MrPicklez

Solar said:


> celebratory selfie because I got a new flannel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66548



Do you even flannel bro?


----------



## FireNinja1

Partly bored, partly wanted to take a pic of the shirt.


----------



## Beary

FireNinja1 said:


> Spoiler: Large Picture
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]
> 
> 
> Partly bored, partly wanted to take a pic of the shirt.



Love the shirt and the glasses.


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: got new earrings. hoops for life



View attachment 66569


----------



## Aradai

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: got new earrings. hoops for life
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66569



OMG you're so beautiful! Those earrings are killer :3


----------



## Byngo

Solar said:


> celebratory selfie because I got a new flannel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66548



My brother would love that shirt, Lol


----------



## mogyay

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: got new earrings. hoops for life
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66569



those earrings are gorgeous! and so are you !!!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I made some effort today, so here's my face:


Spoiler


----------



## Capella

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I made some effort today, so here's my face:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66573


You're such a cutie


----------



## Aradai

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I made some effort today, so here's my face:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66573


You're so pretty!~


----------



## Spongebob

Here's what I look like


----------



## dizzy bone

mogyay said:


> those earrings are gorgeous! and so are you !!!





Sparkanine said:


> OMG you're so beautiful! Those earrings are killer :3



thank you very much!  yeah im super in love with them!


----------



## in-a-pickle

Spongebob said:


> Here's what I look like
> 
> View attachment 66575



***flawless


----------



## Javocado

Solar said:


> celebratory selfie because I got a new flannel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66548





Spoiler: #FlannelBoyz2k14


----------



## Cariad

Solar said:


> celebratory selfie because I got a new flannel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66548



You don't look five!  your cool-looking :}


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: got new earrings. hoops for life
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66569


I want a pair so bad. And you're pretty as always.


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*

goofy drinking night and singing


----------



## Mieiki

I found this old pic of me. Lollin' hard. And I like to ridiculize myself. And I like stickers, too. c:
Care, it's kinda creepy.



Spoiler


----------



## spamurai

Haven't taken a photo in ages... xD


----------



## Cam1

A picture of me from my 7th grade talent show. I was 13 at the time.


Spoiler: no, my hair was not pink. It was lighting


----------



## Gregriii

Oh, I thought that the talent shows were only in the TV series Dx


----------



## epona

Spoiler: who dat who dat


----------



## Mariah

epona said:


> Spoiler: who dat who dat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66702


Thank god you've grown out of that.


----------



## epona

Mariah said:


> Thank god you've grown out of that.



this was my elton john phase please don't insult 4 year old me


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Oh, I thought that the talent shows were only in the TV series Dx


You've never heard of a school talent show? Eh, not a big deal or anything, but it just kinda surprises me.


----------



## helloryoku

Hi! This is me!  Also cosplaying as Kirito and without cosplay! ^^


----------



## Swiftstream

Nice cosplay


----------



## helloryoku

Swiftstream said:


> Nice cosplay



Waah! Thank you! ^^!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I felt nice.



Spoiler



[/SPOILER]

[COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]

[QUOTE="Swiftstream, post: 3766794, member: 16296"]Nice cosplay :P[/QUOTE]I agree! Amazing cosplay skills.


----------



## Solar

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: #FlannelBoyz2k14



just saw this omg yes #FlannelBoyz4Lyfe


----------



## Princess

MermaidSong said:


> I felt nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I agree! Amazing cosplay skills.


ommggg hearteyeemoji


----------



## helloryoku

MermaidSong said:


> I felt nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I agree! Amazing cosplay skills.



Thank you! ^^ You have a really cool style yourself!


----------



## stumph

i need to straighten my hair more often


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler











Finally got my new vest and I'm in love with it <3


----------



## Cam1

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my new vest and I'm in love with it <3


Sir if I were to ever grow a beard, I would only wish it could be as glorious as yours XD


----------



## Aradai

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my new vest and I'm in love with it <3



Looking tough as ever, dude.


----------



## Mariah

Spoiler


----------



## Capella

Mariah said:


> Spoiler



you're very cute!


----------



## f11

Mariah said:


> Spoiler


omg you're soooooo cute.


----------



## Beary

Mariah said:


> Spoiler



You look mad.


----------



## honeyaura

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my new vest and I'm in love with it <3



Best beard I've ever seen. I'm dead ass.


----------



## XeroRain

Me wearing my Ludger Kresnik cosplay wig.



Spoiler


----------



## Yui Z

XeroRain said:


> Me wearing my Ludger Kresnik cosplay wig.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Awesome cosplay wig, you look great!


----------



## XeroRain

Yui Z said:


> Awesome cosplay wig, you look great!



Thank you~ :3

It was a pain making it.


----------



## Labrontheowl

Spoiler: Brown Hair :s


----------



## Yui Z

Spoiler: I, errm... Hi.











I have some strange obsession with mirror selfies.


----------



## Beary

Yui Z said:


> Spoiler: I, errm... Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some strange obsession with mirror selfies.



OMG you so pretty


----------



## Mariah

Labrontheowl said:


> Spoiler: Brown Hair :s
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67053



Why do you add so much stuff to your photos?


----------



## matt

Labrontheowl said:


> Spoiler: Brown Hair :s
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67053



Great picture  nice nose


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> Spoiler: I, errm... Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some strange obsession with mirror selfies.


yes u do


----------



## Cariad

Yui Z said:


> Spoiler: I, errm... Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some strange obsession with mirror selfies.



So mature looking <3


----------



## XeroRain

A bunch of cuties here. xD


----------



## f11

Yui Z said:


> Spoiler: I, errm... Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some strange obsession with mirror selfies.


yui are very pretty


----------



## Yui Z

KarlaKGB said:


> yes u do



Karla needs to take a mirror selfie. Make the KGBs proud!


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: bless


----------



## Beary

Javocado said:


> bless



bless you and your curly hair


----------



## Yui Z

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: bless



Hey look! It's a legend.


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: bless


Why is that lighting so on point tho.
And bless


----------



## tinytaylor

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: bless



brows on fleek


----------



## Labrontheowl

Mariah said:


> Why do you add so much stuff to your photos?



Because I like to have fun with them.


----------



## Tessie

Labrontheowl said:


> Because I like to have fun with them.



dont listen girl! you photo was super cute i like all those little stickers! and youre really pretty! i love your bangs i wish i had enough hair to do that u_____u





okay i show me O.O



Spoiler






okay stop looking O.O


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*I felt cute for once in my life today ;w;


Spoiler: Plus my shirt is hecka rad










*


----------



## Carina

A picture of myself can be found in the spoiler tag:


Spoiler


----------



## Jade_Amell

My puppy and I cuddling. 


Spoiler


----------



## Sanaki

Tessie said:


> dont listen girl! you photo was super cute i like all those little stickers! and youre really pretty! i love your bangs i wish i had enough hair to do that u_____u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay i show me O.O
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67171
> 
> 
> okay stop looking O.O



Mariah never said it was bad, it just makes the photos look odd lol


----------



## Aradai

emmatheweirdo said:


> *I felt cute for once in my life today ;w;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Plus my shirt is hecka rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You're so cute whyy.


----------



## Miley

Yall are good looking!

good for you 



Spoiler







uploaded on mobile so i'm not sure how this turned out


----------



## Aradai

Guy at school gave me a glowstick headband.
I love it.



Spoiler: I can really rock this jfc


----------



## Lauren

Hello friends! it started off nice today.. then got cold 




Please ignore my huge nose​


----------



## azukitan

This is the first time I have ever posted a picture of myself on the internet.



Spoiler: PREPARE YOURSELF!


----------



## XeroRain

A bunch of cuties here.



azukitan said:


> This is the first time I have ever posted a picture of myself on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PREPARE YOURSELF!



When Ash has his hat down like that... thats when you know ****s gonna go down or its a deep dark emo moment...
I'm not gonna post my recent selfie, I look mean/my expression looks dark. xD


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler:  I haven't shown myself in a year or so..


----------



## Beary

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler:  I haven't shown myself in a year or so..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67284



Cutie.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Sparkanine said:


> You're so cute whyy.



Ahhhhhh what?? Noooo way ;w; you're too sweet omg 
I'm a poop face wut


----------



## Solar

Lauren said:


> Hello friends! it started off nice today.. then got cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my huge nose​



Lauren looking kawaii af


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Lauren said:


> Hello friends! it started off nice today.. then got cold
> 
> Please ignore my huge nose
> [/CENTER][/QUOTE]As pretty as ever!​


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*

Spoiler: ~ Oink oink ~










*


----------



## MrPicklez

emmatheweirdo said:


> *
> 
> Spoiler: ~ Oink oink ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Too many flannel bros in this thread. Holy moly.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

MrKisstoefur said:


> Too many flannel bros in this thread. Holy moly.



I like flannel and plaid ok~


----------



## XeroRain

Have a mirror Ludger selfie of me in my cosplay, hopefully this will get people interested in playing/buying the game hes in and supporting it, because its underrated.



Spoiler


----------



## Cudon

XeroRain said:


> Have a mirror Ludger selfie of me in my cosplay, hopefully this will get people interested in playing/buying the game hes in and supporting it, because its underrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'm curious, what's the game?


----------



## Reindeer

Dinomates said:


> I'm curious, what's the game?


Tales of Xillia 2.


----------



## Cudon

Reindeer said:


> Tales of Xillia 2.


But isn't that one of the more popular tales of games???


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Hi.



Spoiler


----------



## XeroRain

Dinomates said:


> But isn't that one of the more popular tales of games???



Not really, it just came out in america, and if it were that popular you would've known where Ludger was from since hes a protag, tbh all Tales games are underrated except ToS and Abyss, mostly everyone knows about those two.


----------



## Jade_Amell

MermaidSong said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You're pretty. o.o You can totally cosplay as Miranda from Brave. o.o;


----------



## Mieiki

MermaidSong said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Just so pretty. Love your lips *q*


----------



## Reindeer

XeroRain said:


> Not really, it just came out in america, and if it were that popular you would've known where Ludger was from since hes a protag, tbh all Tales games are underrated except ToS and Abyss, mostly everyone knows about those two.


By that logic, The Legend of Zelda isn't a popular game because many people refer to Link as "Zelda". I just mean that many people can hear about a game but not learn about it in-depth, so even if it's really popular a lot of people might not know who Ludger is because they've heard about the game, not its characters.

I'll agree that a lot of the Tales games are underrated though.


----------



## XeroRain

Reindeer said:


> By that logic, The Legend of Zelda isn't a popular game because many people refer to Link as "Zelda". I just mean that many people can hear about a game but not learn about it in-depth, so even if it's really popular a lot of people might not know who Ludger is because they've heard about the game, not its characters.
> 
> I'll agree that a lot of the Tales games are underrated though.



That's either an inside joke or those people are just plain out stupid when they call Link, Zelda. Just because people heard about a "game's title" doesn't make it the best game ever or make it well known, its the player's opinion which reflects the popularity of the game and social media takes a giant step with it. Hell, I know about Destiny, but it doesn't mean I'm gonna take the time out to play it or research about it, because its a game I don't care about or have zero interest in, Even though theirs tons of commercials on TV and Ads, just makes it "well known". Something to become popular would be a main character being well known without having to look up the game or research anything about it.


----------



## Cudon

XeroRain said:


> That's either an inside joke or those people are just plain out stupid when they call Link, Zelda. Just because people heard about a "game's title" doesn't make it the best game ever or make it well known, its the player's opinion which reflects the popularity of the game and social media takes a giant step with it. Hell, I know about Destiny, but it doesn't mean I'm gonna take the time out to play it or research about it, because its a game I don't care about or have zero interest in, Even though theirs tons of commercials on TV and Ads, just makes it "well known". Something to become popular would be a main character being well known without having to look up the game or research anything about it.


The only tales game I care for is Vesperia and dunno crap about the others. So it's a pretty big thing for me to go, oh that. Besides after you mentioned he was from that game I instantly remembered it after randomly reading about it.

 From my perspective Xillia is one of the more known ones since I've noticed I avoid it, which means that I think of it as a popular game in a bad way. However I do hear the name everywhere in comment sections for an example. Every time I see a person go '' oh i love this one '' its xillia or xillia 2. 

Something can be popular without people having to know specific character names. People can know what Dragon Ball Z, Pokemon, Sailor Moon etc is, but when you ask them for the main characters name, they might not know. However that doesn't mean its not popular, it just means those people didn't research it or watch it. And unless a characters name is in the title (like Harry Potter), they wont know a characters name unless they research or partake in it

Sorry for cluttering the thread guys, I'll stop now


----------



## XeroRain

Dinomates said:


> The only tales game I care for is Vesperia and dunno crap about the others. So it's a pretty big thing for me to go, oh that. Besides after you mentioned he was from that game I instantly remembered it after randomly reading about it.
> 
> From my perspective Xillia is one of the more known ones since I've noticed I avoid it, which means that I think of it as a popular game in a bad way. However I do hear the name everywhere in comment sections for an example. Every time I see a person go '' oh i love this one '' its xillia or xillia 2.
> 
> Something can be popular without people having to know specific character names. People can know what Dragon Ball Z, Pokemon, Sailor Moon etc is, but when you ask them for the main characters name, they might not know. However that doesn't mean its not popular, it just means those people didn't research it or watch it. And unless a characters name is in the title (like Harry Potter), they wont know a characters name unless they research or partake in it
> 
> Sorry for cluttering the thread guys, I'll stop now



I agree, and lol. Yeah Vesperia was my top favorite until I knew about Xillia 2.


----------



## Zander

Me and the kiddo


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

ACN_Jade said:


> You're pretty. o.o You can totally cosplay as Miranda from Brave. o.o;


Thank you! Do you mean Merida, though? I'm not pale enough and I had orange/red hair before not a great combo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mieiki said:


> Just so pretty. Love your lips *q*


Thank you! I like them, too. Maybe a bit bigger, but def one of my fav self features.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, um, what happened to this thread?


----------



## epona

-


----------



## KarlaKGB

bit of a mess on your left there


----------



## epona

KarlaKGB said:


> bit of a mess on your left there



han please thats my duvet please my room is so clean ITS SO CLEAN I HAVENT EVEN BEEN HERE FOR 2 WEEKS


----------



## Skep

idk if i should post a pic or not


----------



## Capella

Skep said:


> idk if i should post a pic or not



do it bby


----------



## Lauren

Solar said:


> Lauren looking kawaii af


Aw thank you! Kawaii desu senpai! <3


MermaidSong said:


> As pretty as ever!



Omf stop ily <3


----------



## Cariad

gamora said:


> do it bby



so shud u baa


----------



## hzl

Lauren said:


> Hello friends! it started off nice today.. then got cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my huge nose​


you are so frickin cute <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> omgosh Cricket's so cute. <3
> 
> 
> Hallo.



aaaaa ma gaaaad, you are adorable <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

totally not stalking all you purdy people *rolls eyes


----------



## Delphine

Spoiler: le me trying to look fancy, and failing









Spoiler: le me looking natural






Updated my face with new glasses and a haircut.


----------



## Lady Black

Delphine said:


> Spoiler: le me trying to look fancy, and failing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: le me looking natural
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67439
> 
> 
> Updated my face with new glasses and a haircut.



You are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Delphine

Lady Black said:


> You are absolutely gorgeous.



That's a very nice thing to say, thank you for your kindness n_n


----------



## tinytaylor

[/spoiler]



Spoiler



the eyebrow game is here and hopefully it doesn't wipe off in my sleep

- - - Post Merge - - -

failed spoiler w/e and all the beautiful on this page is fr fr


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*

Me at the bus stop.


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## f11

Omg Taylor ur soo pretty
Oath u looking alright

- - - Post Merge - - -

Apollo so pretty


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I'm SOOO ugly DX


----------



## dizzy bone

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I'm SOOO ugly DX



you're cute! it should say kawaii


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

NOTE: That Hawaii Thing is not me. Its my Sister.


----------



## Capella

tinytaylor said:


> [/spoiler]View attachment 67479
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the eyebrow game is here and hopefully it doesn't wipe off in my sleep
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> failed spoiler w/e and all the beautiful on this page is fr fr





Spoiler



bae u such a qt :')


----------



## Mariah

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> x


Are you getting your sister's permission to post pictures of her?


----------



## oath2order

Mariah said:


> Are you getting your sister's permission to post pictures of her?



Honey I don't think that's any of your business


----------



## Mariah

oath2order said:


> Honey I don't think that's any of your business



I don't think he should be doing that.


----------



## oath2order

Mariah said:


> I don't think he should be doing that.



Still really nothing you need to be concerned with.


where da next selfie


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Mariah said:


> Are you getting your sister's permission to post pictures of her?



She doesn't give a Sh!t if ppl sees her pics.


----------



## Mariah

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> She doesn't give a Sh!t if ppl sees her pics.


Why are you posting her pictures in the first place though?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

You shouldn't post other people's pictures without their permission, especially minors. Kind of weird that you posted pictures of children. It's also weird that you are posting pictures of other people, claiming it's you, than revealing it's not. I just don't see the point in that at all. But the main thing is, you shouldn't post pictures of people without consent, or of children at all.


----------



## XeroRain

MermaidSong said:


> You shouldn't post other people's pictures without their permission, especially minors. Kind of weird that you posted pictures of children. It's also weird that you are posting pictures of other people, claiming it's you, than revealing it's not. I just don't see the point in that at all. But the main thing is, you shouldn't post pictures of people without consent, or of children at all.



It's because he's still a kid, he doesn't understand or thinks its a big deal, You do know he's just a 9 year old right? No point in arguing with a kid.

"April 28, 2005 (9)"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

XeroRain said:


> It's because he's still a kid, he doesn't understand or thinks its a big deal, You do know he's just a 9 year old right?
> 
> "April 28, 2005 (9)"



Shhhh!  I'm not 9.... And heres the truth Dx


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

XeroRain said:


> It's because he's still a kid, he doesn't understand or thinks its a big deal, You do know he's just a 9 year old right?
> 
> "April 28, 2005 (9)"


That's understandable, but he shouldn't be posting pictures of others online without their consent. And posting pictures of children is pretty bad. And I think he's old enough to comprehend that and I'm not attacking. Someone needs to let him know it's not okay so he knows not to do it again.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

MermaidSong said:


> That's understandable, but he shouldn't be posting pictures of others online without their consent. And posting pictures of children is pretty bad. And I think he's old enough to comprehend that and I'm not attacking. Someone needs to let him know it's not okay so he knows not to do it again.



It's okay. But that's me with my sister in that photo soo that's the real me


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> It's okay. But that's me with my sister in that photo soo that's the real me


It's okay we all make mistakes. Now you know.

Also, I'm pretty sure you have to be 13 to post pictures of yourself here. Not perfectly sure on that one.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

MermaidSong said:


> It's okay we all make mistakes. Now you know.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure you have to be 13 to post pictures of yourself here. Not perfectly sure on that one.



Gonna have to take that down xP Well... See ya in 4 years when I'm 13 xD


----------



## Chris

*Underage pictures have been removed. Remember that posting pictures of yourself when you're under 13 is against the rules. Also remember that you should never post pictures of other people on the internet without their consent. *




oath2order said:


> Me at the bus stop.



Very handsome Mr Oath.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Living outside on my friends porch for a few days


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> View attachment 67521
> Living outside on my friends porch for a few days



Bae looking hot AF :')


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: hi


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: hi


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: new haircut selfie







- - - Post Merge - - -

My phone always turns things upside down DX


----------



## ellabella12345

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: bless



bae ur avocado head C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> Spoiler: new haircut selfie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67555
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My phone always turns things upside down DX


luv ur eyes O:


----------



## Cam1

ellabella12345 said:


> bae ur avocado head C:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> luv ur eyes O:


Thanks


----------



## ellabella12345

NVM


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Spoiler: I look like a ghost and I'm dead tired. I thought the cat face would help and distract.


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: suppp :o)



View attachment 67562


----------



## ellabella12345

nvm


----------



## remiaphasia

Spoiler: I tried to take a selfie with my youngest cat, but it didn't quite work out :(


----------



## CookingOkasan

remiaphasia said:


> Spoiler: I tried to take a selfie with my youngest cat, but it didn't quite work out :(



how many cats do you have? :')


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I changed my hair again. Starting the lightening process so I can go all purple. Turns out purple on orange turns into a nice ash blonde/ash brown.



Spoiler


----------



## RiceBunny

remiaphasia said:


> Spoiler: I tried to take a selfie with my youngest cat, but it didn't quite work out :(



You're gorgeous! O_O For some reason I imagined you being a 12 year old boy. Needless to say I was shocked to see you were so pretty and female. I'm jelly~


----------



## Aradai

remiaphasia said:


> Spoiler: I tried to take a selfie with my youngest cat, but it didn't quite work out :(


You're so pretty!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Im to young to post a pic , but my avatar looks exactly like me :/


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Me at the bus stop.



hot babe


----------



## Wish

lol hi


----------



## f11

Omg your so cute.


----------



## Javocado

Wish said:


> lol hi



awww : D


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Spoiler


----------



## Aradai

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67778



cutie :3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67778


You're so cute!


----------



## Princess

MermaidSong said:


> I changed my hair again. Starting the lightening process so I can go all purple. Turns out purple on orange turns into a nice ash blonde/ash brown.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


turns out you're cute as heck in any colour


----------



## SpatialSilence

wheeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Sparkanine said:


> cutie :3



Aw, thank you. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> You're so cute!



Thank you, fellow mermaid. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> I changed my hair again. Starting the lightening process so I can go all purple. Turns out purple on orange turns into a nice ash blonde/ash brown.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You are so pretty! I wish I could have purple hair, but it's so hard to lighten my hair.
Make sure to show us?


----------



## Trundle

aa


----------



## Beary

Trundle said:


>



PAINTINGGGG I WANT IT

Nice glasses .U.


----------



## Flop

Selfie for Beary


----------



## f11

Trundle said:


>


trundie is a cutie uvu


----------



## Beary

Flop said:


> View attachment 67948
> Selfie for Beary



YOU SHAVED YOUR HEAD


----------



## Trundle

Beary said:


> PAINTINGGGG I WANT IT
> 
> Nice glasses .U.



That's an old painting by an artist in our family from 1989

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.peggysmith.ca/gallery/


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

hah and i bet none of you woulda thought i was a guy if i wasnt mentioning it now, huh?


----------



## Ashtot

Me helping my grandmother with computer and phone problems. 

Deep in thought, haha.


----------



## Javocado

Ashtot said:


> Me helping my grandmother with computer and phone problems.
> 
> Deep in thought, haha.



Deep in thot*

lookin snazzy m8~!


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Ashtot said:


> Me helping my grandmother with computer and phone problems.
> 
> Deep in thought, haha.


im going to die bye


----------



## okun0ichio

my face




my hair is a load of poop right now


----------



## Farobi

okun0ichio said:


> my face
> my hair is a load of poop right now



kawaii ~~

:>


----------



## okun0ichio

Farobi said:


> kawaii ~~
> 
> :>



Thank you ~ u///u


----------



## Gracelia

okun0ichio said:


> my face
> ...
> my hair is a load of poop right now



Your hair is pretty! It looks super healthy. XD


----------



## nekosync

You're all so goodlooking...!


----------



## okun0ichio

Gracelia said:


> Your hair is pretty! It looks super healthy. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: birthdayselfie (frm my insta)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68330



If you get to look at it up close, it's really not....

And you look good!  Is it still okay to wish you happy birthday?


----------



## Cariad

Ashtot said:


> Me helping my grandmother with computer and phone problems.
> 
> Deep in thought, haha.



cutiepie ash


----------



## Princess

Ashtot said:


> Me helping my grandmother with computer and phone problems.
> 
> Deep in thought, haha.


awww


----------



## hzl

Gracelia said:


> Your hair is pretty! It looks super healthy. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: birthdayselfie (frm my insta)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68330


you are so purdy   (●?ω｀●)

- - - Post Merge - - -

everyone so purdy



le'me give ya'll smooches (ΘεΘ


----------



## Solar

Spoiler: Secretly Ash and Trundle's brother


----------



## Aradai

Solar said:


> Spoiler: Secretly Ash and Trundle's brother


 wtf ben ur 2cool4school


----------



## amarillo

aaayyyy what up


----------



## Capella

Solar said:


> Spoiler: Secretly Ash and Trundle's brother



omg is that ur grillfriend next to you/??


----------



## XeroRain

Bored.



Spoiler


----------



## kuri_kame

Selfie in terrible lighting from earlier.


----------



## Mariah

kuri_kame said:


> Selfie in terrible lighting from earlier.
> View attachment 68488



Why'd you pose like that?


----------



## kuri_kame

Mariah said:


> Why'd you pose like that?


 Because it was a picture to a friend in conversation. The pose itself is kinda an inside joke because of a really cheesy character from a video game that had my hair colour that kept doing that. Is there a problem with the pose I'm unaware of?


----------



## Mariah

kuri_kame said:


> Because it was a picture to a friend in conversation. The pose itself is kinda an inside joke because of a really cheesy character from a video game that had my hair colour that kept doing that. Is there a problem with the pose I'm unaware of?


At least you're aware of how ridiculous it looks.


----------



## Motte

｢(ﾟﾍﾟ)


----------



## XeroRain

kuri_kame said:


> Because it was a picture to a friend in conversation. The pose itself is kinda an inside joke because of a really cheesy character from a video game that had my hair colour that kept doing that. Is there a problem with the pose I'm unaware of?


Its cute. I did one in my cosplay as a joke too lol.

also 2kawaii4me


----------



## Cress

Well if you take Robin...


Change him up a bit with 5 minutes through Paint...

...Yeah, close enough.


----------



## kuri_kame

XeroRain said:


> Its cute. I did one in my cosplay as a joke too lol.
> 
> also 2kawaii4me



haha thank you


----------



## Trundle

Spoiler: me just doing what I'm best at


----------



## MrPicklez

Motte said:


> View attachment 68495
> 
> ｢(ﾟﾍﾟ)



I like your septum piercing and it's actually made me reconsider doing mine. haha


----------



## Jade_Amell

Me and my favorite Doctor Who shirt. <3


Spoiler


----------



## SmokeyB

Whatever D//x


----------



## Eldin

all of you peeps are adorable ;-;

I keep meaning to post a pic and then I wimp out hard


----------



## SmokeyB

I bet you look great c:


----------



## Motte

MrKisstoefur said:


> I like your septum piercing and it's actually made me reconsider doing mine. haha


Go for it! There's tons of lovely jewelry to wear besides the basic horseshoe barbell obviously too, but my jewelry fell out and the piercing closed up before I could get something pretty u_U


----------



## Eldin

SmokeyB said:


> I bet you look great c:



I like your optimism! cx

and @Motte; your septum looks great. c: I have the same type of ring in mine right now~ & yes MrKisstoefur you should do it! 

Speaking of pretty jewellery, you should check out Honeycomb Organics. I don't have anything from them (yet..) but I love their designs.


----------



## Motte

Yeah they're a good company  I also like Tawapa & Maria Tash.


----------



## MrPicklez

Motte said:


> Go for it! There's tons of lovely jewelry to wear besides the basic horseshoe barbell obviously too, but my jewelry fell out and the piercing closed up before I could get something pretty u_U





Eldin said:


> I like your optimism! cx
> 
> and @Motte; your septum looks great. c: I have the same type of ring in mine right now~ & yes MrKisstoefur you should do it!
> 
> Speaking of pretty jewellery, you should check out Honeycomb Organics. I don't have anything from them (yet..) but I love their designs.





Motte said:


> Yeah they're a good company  I also like Tawapa & Maria Tash.



I've wanted it done for the past year or two now so I might just do it. Haha



Spoiler











I already need another hair cut.


----------



## Eldin

*ohmygod aaaaawesome beard bro (I feel like I've said this before but I needed to again - or maybe it was somebody else god knows) *

But in all seriousness I think it would suit you! c: I debated mine for a while before getting it cause I had never even gotten my ears pierced at that point, aha. I've actually had it done twice now and both times were a breeze, so as for healing and stuff you'd be surprised how easy it is! 

also agree that Tawapa is amazing~ <3


----------



## MrPicklez

Eldin said:


> *ohmygod aaaaawesome beard bro (I feel like I've said this before but I needed to again - or maybe it was somebody else god knows) *
> 
> But in all seriousness I think it would suit you! c: I debated mine for a while before getting it cause I had never even gotten my ears pierced at that point, aha. I've actually had it done twice now and both times were a breeze, so as for healing and stuff you'd be surprised how easy it is!
> 
> also agree that Tawapa is amazing~ <3



Thank you!

It's my big Jew nose isn't it? haha


----------



## Eldin

aha nooo, just... your face? face shape? idk I just have a sense about these things.

I know it sounds like I have no scientific basis but it's legit, I swear  

or maybe I just think they look good on everybody and am totally biased?


----------



## Delphine

MrKisstoefur said:


> I've wanted it done for the past year or two now so I might just do it. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already need another hair cut.



Your beard is awesome. Does it have a name?


----------



## MrPicklez

Delphine said:


> Your beard is awesome. Does it have a name?



Hagrid


----------



## ShinyYoshi

MrKisstoefur said:


> I've wanted it done for the past year or two now so I might just do it. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already need another hair cut.



Ohmygod. I saw this on my Instagram explore page earlier. No lie. 

Sweet beard btw


----------



## Capella

MrKisstoefur said:


> I've wanted it done for the past year or two now so I might just do it. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already need another hair cut.



my king lookin killer as always :')


----------



## Minties

Ashtot said:


> Me helping my grandmother with computer and phone problems.
> 
> Deep in thought, haha.



He's lying, this is Ash's face when posting in mafia.


----------



## MrPicklez

ShinyYoshi said:


> Ohmygod. I saw this on my Instagram explore page earlier. No lie.
> 
> Sweet beard btw



Seriously? Haha



gamora said:


> my king lookin killer as always :')



My queen :')


----------



## Gandalf

Minties said:


> He's lying, this is Ash's face when posting in mafia.



Wrong again, he's hunting down people for being hippos.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

MrKisstoefur said:


> Seriously? Haha



No lie, dude. So weird


----------



## Delphine

MrKisstoefur said:


> Hagrid



That makes it even more awesome o0o


----------



## Ashtot

Minties said:


> He's lying, this is Ash's face when posting in mafia.



Not quite.



Gandalf said:


> Wrong again, he's hunting down people for being hippos.



Best answer.


----------



## Swiftstream

Weather was nice today


----------



## MrPicklez

ShinyYoshi said:


> No lie, dude. So weird



Better have followed me, ya butt



Delphine said:


> That makes it even more awesome o0o



Thank you <3


----------



## epona

-


----------



## Motte

Driving around with my noob.


----------



## Chaotix

Swiftstream said:


> Weather was nice today



Dat Glare tho


----------



## honeyaura

SmokeyB said:


> View attachment 68564
> 
> Whatever D//x



Aww someone's camera shy xD


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> View attachment 68745
> 
> maths made me cry



maff girl


----------



## Eldin

Spoiler: /hide







my laptop's cam is clearly A1 but whatever 

I got a haircut today so I'm finally gonna man up & post here


----------



## Motte

I love it! Hope you don't mind me saying you're super cute. I have an undercut too but it's more like a gabber undercut :>


----------



## MrPicklez

Eldin said:


> Spoiler: /hide
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68884
> 
> 
> 
> my laptop's cam is clearly A1 but whatever
> 
> I got a haircut today so I'm finally gonna man up & post here



Your hair = love


----------



## Wish

hi lol


----------



## Eldin

Motte said:


> I love it! Hope you don't mind me saying you're super cute. I have an undercut too but it's more like a gabber undercut :>





MrKisstoefur said:


> Your hair = love



Aw, ty guys!  and I never mind being called super cute hehe

ah Motte awesome I'm obsessed with undercuts aha. I was thinking of buzzing the other side (hard to tell in pic but it's like one side & back buzzed now) but I debated. Definitely going to do it next time I go for a trim though just to see. It grows so quickly that it really doesn't matter anyways. I just get so tempted because it feels so great having no hair around your ears bugging you, aha.

speaking of hair @Wish I love yours! c: So pretty and long ah I'm jelly


----------



## SmokeyB

Wish said:


> hi lol



Cute :3


----------



## London

purple hair, bad webcam pic, idk


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

London said:


> purple hair, bad webcam pic, idk


I love your hair! And you're cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I hipstered out today. Also, my selfies all look the same lately but I don't care.



Spoiler


----------



## Cory

Someone needs to get rid of that cory x elise tag


----------



## SmokeyB

Spoiler







Heh, told you I bulk -u- 

Also I have realllllly long hair. Goes up to my butt o3o


----------



## Princess

MermaidSong said:


> I love your hair! And you're cute.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So I hipstered out today. Also, my selfies all look the same lately but I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You look so beautiful Jess


----------



## London

MermaidSong said:


> I love your hair! And you're cute.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So I hipstered out today. Also, my selfies all look the same lately but I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thanks! Ur qt 2. I really like your glasses - I need to get new ones so I'm always checking out other people's lol.


----------



## CookingOkasan

forgive me, Kiss, for I have shaved.
_(I immediately regretted everything)_


----------



## KarlaKGB

SmokeyB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69106
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, told you I bulk -u-
> 
> Also I have realllllly long hair. Goes up to my butt o3o



so either ur butt is on ur head, or ur head grows from ur feet


----------



## SmokeyB

waht I swear to god I have long hur


----------



## Sawdust

Like this, on good days


Spoiler


----------



## RiceBunny

SmokeyB said:


> waht I swear to god I have long hur



It's because you said "up to my butt". Your butt is down, not up. So it should be "down to my butt". Hope that clears up the confusion between you and Karla. ^.^


----------



## Jas0n

I went to a party. I wore a teatowel shirt and enjoyed it.


Spoiler











And here are some ugly pictures of myself with the birthday girl and my zombie boyfriend. My hair got progressively worse through the night.


Spoiler


----------



## London

Jas0n said:


> I went to a party. I wore a teatowel shirt and enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some ugly pictures of myself with the birthday girl and my zombie boyfriend. My hair got progressively worse through the night.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wow, your boyfriend really does look like a zombie in that photo! A cute zombie though. And I like his beard.


----------



## Aradai

Jas0n said:


> I went to a party. I wore a teatowel shirt and enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some ugly pictures of myself with the birthday girl and my zombie boyfriend. My hair got progressively worse through the night.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Is your boyfriend ok?
He really looks like a zombie. He's got a cool beard too.


----------



## Jas0n

Sparkanine said:


> Is your boyfriend ok?
> He really looks like a zombie. He's got a cool beard too.



That's my makeup skills for you!

(I had never done makeup before doing his. I was quite proud of how it turned out.)


----------



## Aradai

Jas0n said:


> That's my makeup skills for you!
> 
> (I had never done makeup before doing his. I was quite proud of how it turned out.)


Wow, you're pretty good! I thought he was really sick before, but then I noticed the ripped tie lol.


----------



## SmokeyB

RiceBunny said:


> It's because you said "up to my butt". Your butt is down, not up. So it should be "down to my butt". Hope that clears up the confusion between you and Karla. ^.^



Oh right yeah sorry Dx


----------



## Beary

Only about a month and a half before I can post o3o


----------



## Kausus

Nothing fancy, but it's me~


----------



## SmokeyB

Beary said:


> Only about a month and a half before I can post o3o



Why? ono


----------



## Beary

SmokeyB said:


> Why? ono



I'm not 13 yet ouo


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> forgive me, Kiss, for I have shaved.
> _(I immediately regretted everything)_



I didn't get to see it, you ****.

Repost it.


----------



## Delphine

Spoiler: me last summer in London


----------



## Coffee_Geek

Coffee sounds good.



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Coffee_Geek said:


> Coffee sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69344



kayoot.


----------



## Javocado

ayy lmao


----------



## NikkiNikki

Me when I got a hair cut. oh how I missed my curls


Spoiler


----------



## f11

Omg Nikki your so cute!


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> ayy lmao


ayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> ayy lmao



*hits dougie*


----------



## badcrumbs

My avatar, or ...
EXTREME CLOSEUP!


----------



## Jawile

ugh guess I'll post it, but you guys only get the one where i'm covering half my face xoxo



Spoiler: giggles and noscopes


----------



## Beary

Jawile said:


> ugh guess I'll post it, but you guys only get the one where i'm covering half my face xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: giggles and noscopes



CURRLLLYYY HAIIIRRRR


----------



## Capella

Jawile said:


> ugh guess I'll post it, but you guys only get the one where i'm covering half my face xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: giggles and noscopes







HUSBAND

HUSBAND

*DIES*


----------



## Jawile

Javocado said:


> ayy lmao



that's someone I would smoke dat dank kush with


----------



## Jake

Jawile said:


> that's someone I would smoke dat dank kush with



wtf he's hot i can think of 6943504 more things i'd do with someone that hot

check ur self b4 u wreck urself m8


----------



## NikkiNikki

C r y s t a l said:


> Omg Nikki your so cute!



thanks


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> wtf he's hot i can think of 6943504 more things i'd do with someone that hot
> 
> check ur self b4 u wreck urself m8


Fry an egg? Bake a cake? See if he's warm enough to boil water?


----------



## Jake

today i went for a 4 hour hike coz i am a fit lil ***** and on the way to hiking spot i saw these random ppl and they were doin slack ropin' and he like 'do u wanna have a go' and i was like 'nty' but then coz he was hot i was like 'ok i will give it a go' and here is me majestically falling off



Spoiler












tbh i think i look like a piece of KFC chicken


----------



## n64king

wat i look like? Trash.


----------



## asuka

um h-hi


Spoiler


----------



## Cariad

Jake. said:


> today i went for a 4 hour hike coz i am a fit lil ***** and on the way to hiking spot i saw these random ppl and they were doin slack ropin' and he like 'do u wanna have a go' and i was like 'nty' but then coz he was hot i was like 'ok i will give it a go' and here is me majestically falling off
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh i think i look like a piece of KFC chicken



hot. (u dont look like chicken to me u look like a frog tbh)


----------



## Jake

Cariad said:


> hot. (u dont look like chicken to me u look like a frog tbh)



all g, frog is better than kfc chicken


----------



## javyously

>



This is me making a weird lip thing.


----------



## Jawile

Jake. said:


> all g, frog is better than kfc chicken



but kfc is...
_delicious... _ 눈◡눈


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Spoiler


----------



## Jade_Amell

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69681




You are beautiful!


----------



## SmokeyB

asuka said:


> um h-hi
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Love your hair c:


----------



## Keyblade

my shirt is the bomb diggity


----------



## Princess

Keyblade said:


> View attachment 69735
> 
> my shirt is the bomb diggity



so is your face


----------



## Alice

Princess said:


> so is your face



so is your face


----------



## Keyblade

Alice said:


> so is your face


so is _your_ face


----------



## Alice

Keyblade said:


> so is _your_ face



pppphhhh get outta town, you big liar.


----------



## Solar

it me!!!!


Spoiler: hiii


----------



## Aradai

Solar said:


> it me!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hiii



bro
bro
_*bro*_


----------



## Jaebeommie

Spoiler: avert your eyes (／。＼)







I swear I'm not a teenager.


----------



## Princess

Jaebeommie said:


> Spoiler: avert your eyes (／。＼)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69752
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'm not a teenager.


Your hair is so gorgeous!
(and the rest ofc)


----------



## Jaebeommie

Princess said:


> Your hair is so gorgeous!
> (and the rest ofc)



Ahhh you are too kind! That was me on a good hair day. Majority of the time it does not look like that eeep. 
But I really appreciate your kind words. Thank you <3


----------



## Aradai

Spoiler: uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Swiftstream

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



So pretty


----------



## Aradai

Swiftstream said:


> So pretty







Thanks bb!


----------



## Beary

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



LOVE MEEEEE


----------



## Aradai

Beary said:


> LOVE MEEEEE


uh ok sure thing BD


----------



## Solar

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Slay tiff, slay.


----------



## Aradai

Solar said:


> Slay tiff, slay.


if this is true I better get a discount on sm4sh for slaying the cashiers.


----------



## Skep

just to prove tht i actually _am_ a girl lmfao


----------



## Beary

Skep said:


> just to prove tht i actually _am_ a girl lmfao



THE PRETTYYY


----------



## Aradai

Skep said:


> just to prove tht i actually _am_ a girl lmfao


Skep wtf you're so pretty.


----------



## Skep

Beary said:


> THE PRETTYYY



ty ty!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Skep wtf you're so pretty.



thx omg 8)


----------



## Princess

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Cute! What ethnicity are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skep said:


> just to prove tht i actually _am_ a girl lmfao



Wowza


----------



## Aradai

Princess said:


> Cute! What ethnicity are you?



I live in the US, but my parents are Guyanese and my grandparents are Indian. 8)


----------



## Capella

Skep said:


> just to prove tht i actually _am_ a girl lmfao


[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I have chosen my wife well
<33333333333333 gorgeous

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skep said:


> just to prove tht i actually _am_ a girl lmfao


u are so pretty jfc!!!!!


----------



## Aradai

Mahoushoujo said:


> I have chosen my wife well
> <33333333333333 gorgeous
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> u are so pretty jfc!!!!!



yeeeeeee


----------



## Skep

gamora said:


> [11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS[11:18 AM] iris: OFMG SKEP BBY U R LIKE GORGEGOUIS



[11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [11:20 AM] iris: BE MY GODDESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mahoushoujo said:


> I have chosen my wife well
> <33333333333333 gorgeous
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> u are so pretty jfc!!!!!



tytytyty!!


----------



## Jaebeommie

Wow Skep you're so pretty!! 
*is not worthy to be in your company* uwu


----------



## dulcet

what the heck skep you're not a person you're a goddess


----------



## Princess

Sparkanine said:


> I live in the US, but my parents are Guyanese and my grandparents are Indian. 8)



Awe what a nice mix :3
I'm Indian myself


----------



## Skep

Jaebeommie said:


> Wow Skep you're so pretty!!
> *is not worthy to be in your company* uwu



omg thank u!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



dulcet said:


> what the heck skep you're not a person you're a goddess



u guys are so nice wtf


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

~

me.

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=10c95fe55c5ac213df93aeb2fbad4ab3&oe=54BA3F78


----------



## Saylor

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> me.
> 
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=10c95fe55c5ac213df93aeb2fbad4ab3&oe=54BA3F78


You're very pretty.


----------



## epona

[/IMG]

Bday boy. Today I turned 12


----------



## Princess

epona said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Bday boy. Today I turned 12



*takes a shot*
hbdbb


----------



## epona

Princess said:


> *takes a shot*
> hbdbb


Shut up &#55357;&#56874;


----------



## Princess

epona said:


> Shut up ��



))))))))))))))))


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm going to have to stop looking at this thread because wow so many beautiful people. 
YOU'RE ALL GOING TO BE THE DEATH OF ME.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Incoming long post. I went to the Renaissance Festival today.



Spoiler





[IMG]

[IMG][/SPOILER]


----------



## TheBluRaichu

It's Grainy and hides my bad features. I like just took this picture. Lol.






Maybe it doesn't want to work.


----------



## Beary

TheBluRaichu said:


> It's Grainy and hides my bad features. I like just took this picture. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it doesn't want to work.




Fixed it.
How old are you?


----------



## Capella

epona said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Bday boy. Today I turned 12



very qt!!  !!!


----------



## TheBluRaichu

14. I know I look younger lol. My picture looks stretched too.


----------



## Sanaki

yeah.. really bright pic is really bright. i dont know why it came out like this.

but this pic is from last year.. but its still completely accurate


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Skep

MermaidSong said:


> Wow. You're really, really pretty.
> 
> Also, you almost look like you could be Sarah's cousin. Just like you guys could somehow be related, but not sisters.




thank u omg!!!! i guess i can see that?? 8)


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> View attachment 69874
> 
> yeah.. really bright pic is really bright. i dont know why it came out like this.
> 
> but this pic is from last year.. but its still completely accurate



mmm maybe plat 2


----------



## Sanaki

And that means? Lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

idk but plat is at least above average rite?


----------



## Hound00med

I'm all change today.. New haircut, and because of that my hair's back to it's original colour (thanks roots!) and I've got glasses now 



Spoiler: Wuh-oh, careful, you may wanna shield your eyes for this one..


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: mad bc mouth is still numb from dentist yesterday














Hound00med said:


> I'm all change today.. New haircut, and because of that my hair's back to it's original colour (thanks roots!) and I've got glasses now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wuh-oh, careful, you may wanna shield your eyes for this one..



lookin snazzy m8


----------



## matt

Javocado said:


> lookin snazzy m8


Oooh someone not been brushing their teeth lol


----------



## Javocado

matt said:


> Oooh someone not been brushing their teeth lol



I blame iced coffee lel.


----------



## matt

Javocado said:


> I blame iced coffee lel.



And all those cakes under the avatar lol


----------



## Sanaki

Lol ok Karla

And @jav i got 2 cavities over the span of 2 weeks of not being able to brush my teeth properly, it sucks how easy teeth get problems lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I blame wisdom teeth extraction.


----------



## Jas0n

In work uniform, oh my


----------



## Kissyme100

Every room in my house has horrible lighting. There's so many beautiful people on here, I wish I could be as half as beautiful as them. (>w<)


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> Lol ok Karla



maybe ur in elo hell tho


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jas0n said:


> In work uniform, oh my
> 
> [/QUOTE]For a second I thought you were a police officer. Lol.
> 
> But your uniform suits you. That's rare.


----------



## badcrumbs

Kissyme100 said:


> Every room in my house has horrible lighting. There's so many beautiful people on here, I wish I could be as half as beautiful as them. (>w<)



But you are totally beautiful! Don't forget it.  ᵔᴥᵔ


----------



## Trundle




----------



## Cory

Trundle said:


>



so sexy


----------



## Kissyme100

badcrumbs said:


> But you are totally beautiful! Don't forget it.  ᵔᴥᵔ



Thank you! TTwTT That means a lot to me.


----------



## Beary

Trundle said:


>



Adorable


----------



## Princess

Trundle said:


>



omgggg


----------



## badcrumbs

Kissyme100 said:


> Thank you! TTwTT That means a lot to me.



You're welcome! Sending hugs and stuff<3


----------



## Keen

Trundle said:


>



If I ever get to hang out with Trundle, imma pinch them cheeks.


----------



## Kaboombo

Trundle said:


>



gffff ;A;

you're gorgeous haha ;3;


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Spoiler


----------



## Jade_Amell

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70111



You purty. <3


----------



## matt

Jas0n said:


> In work uniform, oh my



Looks like tesco. I like tescos.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hound00med said:


> I'm all change today.. New haircut, and because of that my hair's back to it's original colour (thanks roots!) and I've got glasses now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wuh-oh, careful, you may wanna shield your eyes for this one..



You are a qt!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler







It was lion snuggle time

I look high and gross but it was just the flash and I'm just naturally gross


----------



## lluvia

Hi.


----------



## Beary

lluvia said:


> Spoiler: Ugh...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70184



*squees*


----------



## lluvia

Keyblade said:


> View attachment 69735
> 
> my shirt is the bomb diggity



I have never seen anyone so perfect in my LIFE.


----------



## Fjoora

Spoiler








- - - Post Merge - - -

Take it or leave it


----------



## Lovelylexi

LoveMcQueen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70176
> 
> 
> 
> It was lion snuggle time
> 
> I look high and gross but it was just the flash and I'm just naturally gross



Love that Simba plush <3

So many cute people on this forum!!



Spoiler: here i am, all dolled up~


----------



## Minties

Trundle said:


>




Oh my god I love you, you guys are so cute! Look at that lil face.

Today I was feeling fancy.


----------



## spamurai

Skep said:


> just to prove tht i actually _am_ a girl lmfao



Haha, awesome 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jas0n said:


> In work uniform, oh my



Swaggggg ^^


----------



## spamurai

Some awesome people here.

~ also removed my pic as broken link.


----------



## oath2order

Jas0n said:


> In work uniform, oh my



10/10



Trundle said:


>



gaaaaaaaaaaaay 



Minties said:


> Oh my god I love you, you guys are so cute! Look at that lil face.
> 
> Today I was feeling fancy.



Hot.



spamurai said:


> Well, this is a pic of me... lol



*Call me.*


----------



## epona

Pally take another shot


----------



## Jade_Amell

Headphones, and puppy watching Bones ftw.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

ACN_Jade said:


> View attachment 70220
> 
> Headphones, and puppy watching Bones ftw.



You are gorgeous! <3


----------



## Yui Z

ACN_Jade said:


> View attachment 70220
> 
> Headphones, and puppy watching Bones ftw.



Love this! You're fabulous.


----------



## Princess

epona said:


> Pally take another shot



Already ahead of you





u look cute btw


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> Already ahead of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u look cute btw



thottie


----------



## rockthemike13

Fantastic elaborations on subjects unheard of preached to all the forest creatures.






My grouchy mandolin playing.


----------



## Reindeer

rockthemike13 said:


> -snip-
> 
> Fantastic elaborations on subjects unheard of preached to all the forest creatures.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> My grouchy mandolin playing.


You look even cooler than I imagined.


----------



## Keyblade

Princess pally always looking perfect no matter what the pose is.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

So many gorgeous gals on this page and the one before oh my God~


----------



## samsquared

just came back from a game and probably (definitely) should be studying instead of taking selfies but


Spoiler: lol w hat am i doign with me life


----------



## Princess

Keyblade said:


> Princess pally always looking perfect no matter what the pose is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 70255


stop arousing me


----------



## Stevey Queen

Keyblade said:


> Princess pally always looking perfect no matter what the pose is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 70255



If I was a girl I would want to look exactly like you.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Imma join my babes in the selfie game.



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

MermaidSong said:


> So many gorgeous gals on this page and the one before oh my God~



Not true. Unless there is a pic of me on this page or page before there are no gorg gals


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jake. said:


> Not true. Unless there is a pic of me on this page or page before there are no gorg gals


Your not gorg you are perf.


----------



## Jake

MermaidSong said:


> Your not gorg you are perf.



O yea forgot about that, sorry!!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jake. said:


> O yea forgot about that, sorry!!


Good dang it, Jake, get it right.


----------



## Yui Z

This is a selfie for VanishingKira (since I deleted my other photos from imgur by mistake).



Spoiler: Not a mirror selfie this time!











My other eye is there... somewhere. Would recommend these no-heat hair curlers to anyone too.


----------



## epona

Yui Z said:


> This is a selfie for VanishingKira (since I deleted my other photos from imgur by mistake).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not a mirror selfie this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other eye is there... somewhere. Would recommend these no-heat hair curlers to anyone too.




damnnnnn zo, damnnn


----------



## Aradai

Yui Z said:


> This is a selfie for VanishingKira (since I deleted my other photos from imgur by mistake).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not a mirror selfie this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other eye is there... somewhere. Would recommend these no-heat hair curlers to anyone too.


your hair is beautiful.
you're beautiful.
and omg he asked for a selfie too whut


----------



## Yui Z

Keyblade said:


> Princess pally always looking perfect no matter what the pose is.
> 
> 
> [snippetysnip-



Work them lashes! ;D


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> Work them lashes! ;D



i dont think u have a second eye, it has never been seen


----------



## Yui Z

KarlaKGB said:


> i dont think u have a second eye, it has never been seen


Only the TBT snapchatters have seen my second eye. 

Spoiler alert: It's not that much different from the left eye!


----------



## KarlaKGB

z-z-z-zoey

i put this together for u


----------



## Yui Z

KarlaKGB said:


> z-z-z-zoey
> 
> i put this together for u
> 
> -bzzt-



Forever laughing at this. =P


----------



## Keyblade

MermaidSong said:


> Imma join my babes in the selfie game.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


SMOKINNNN

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> Work them lashes! ;D




ROFL


----------



## Justin

Yui Z said:


> This is a selfie for VanishingKira (since I deleted my other photos from imgur by mistake).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not a mirror selfie this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other eye is there... somewhere. Would recommend these no-heat hair curlers to anyone too.



I always thought you were like 13 or something before for some reason this changes everything wow dang


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Yui Z said:


> This is a selfie for VanishingKira (since I deleted my other photos from imgur by mistake).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not a mirror selfie this time!
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> My other eye is there... somewhere. Would recommend these no-heat hair curlers to anyone too.[/QUOTE]You're so cute! I love your eyes.


----------



## gumdrop

helllloooooooo~!


bonus matching w/ mayor pic


Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler










hi


----------



## Byngo

Javocado said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi



Work that flannel!!


----------



## 12345

Yo I put myself under a spoiler so you're not blinded by my duckface.

Without further ado, me and Lana posing up a storm together 4eva.

It's blurry because it was taken on a potato.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Burger Princess said:


> Yo I put myself under a spoiler so you're not blinded by my duckface.
> 
> Without further ado, me and Lana posing up a storm together 4eva.
> 
> It's blurry because it was taken on a potato.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70495


damn son


----------



## 12345

KarlaKGB said:


> damn son



Queen Lana serving up straight beauty and stealing my thunder.

I literally have 10 Lana posters tho one day Imma take a selfie with every single one ALL LANA EVERYTHING


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi


flannel boi


Burger Princess said:


> Yo I put myself under a spoiler so you're not blinded by my duckface.
> 
> Without further ado, me and Lana posing up a storm together 4eva.
> 
> It's blurry because it was taken on a potato.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70495


You're really pretty.


----------



## Yui Z

gumdrop said:


> helllloooooooo~!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70367
> 
> 
> 
> bonus matching w/ mayor pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70368



Love the fringe!!



Javocado said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi


Hey derrr!!!



Burger Princess said:


> Yo I put myself under a spoiler so you're not blinded by my duckface.
> 
> Without further ado, me and Lana posing up a storm together 4eva.
> 
> It's blurry because it was taken on a potato.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70495



Absolutely in love with your hair!


----------



## Aradai

whoever put this in the tags is rude to the core ok
I'm thinking it was Cap.


----------



## 12345

Thank 4 the nice Sparkanine and Yui Z.

I do actually have my lip and nose pierced but they don't show up in hella blurry pics. I'll try again when it's actually daylight.

So imagine me with them. And imagine me smelling like cheap body spray and stale tobacco. Then you'll get the full experience. Of me.


----------



## Justin

Sparkanine said:


> whoever put this in the tags is rude to the core ok
> I'm thinking it was Cap.



Let's not try to start drama out of nothing please.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Justin said:


> Let's not try to start drama out of nothing please.



GET FUKT LMAO


----------



## Aradai

Justin said:


> Let's not try to start drama out of nothing please.



WHAT
WTF OKAY I ONLY ADDED ONE TAG ON HERE


----------



## gumdrop

Yui Z said:


> Love the fringe!!


thanks (≧▽≦)


----------



## radical6

Spoiler










hi
me and my friend
crossed out my friends face cuz idk if theyre ok with me sharing their face online
dont talk abt my teeth plz


----------



## Mahoushoujo

justice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> me and my friend
> crossed out my friends face cuz idk if theyre ok with me sharing their face online



sCREAMSING


----------



## Envelin

I just can't take a good selfie.


----------



## 12345

Envelin you look spectacular.

You've inspired me to share my favourite ever picture of myself.



Spoiler





If I ever get famous, I want my iCloud to get hacked and I want this to be the only picture they find.


----------



## Solaeus

Burger Princess said:


> Envelin you look spectacular.
> 
> You've inspired me to share my favourite ever picture of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70528
> 
> If I ever get famous, I want my iCloud to get hacked and I want this to be the only picture they find.



Holy cow you're pretty


----------



## Princess

Justin said:


> Let's not try to start drama out of nothing please.



haaaahahaha


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Let's not try to start drama out of nothing please.



dying


----------



## RiceBunny

Justin said:


> Let's not try to start drama out of nothing please.



rofl Busted!! I'm laughing so hard right now.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Burger Princess said:


> Envelin you look spectacular.
> 
> You've inspired me to share my favourite ever picture of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70528
> 
> If I ever get famous, I want my iCloud to get hacked and I want this to be the only picture they find.


ur like drugged up blonde angelina jolie


----------



## Trundle

#sickasadog


----------



## f11

justice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> me and my friend
> crossed out my friends face cuz idk if theyre ok with me sharing their face online
> dont talk abt my teeth plz


OMGOMG.


----------



## 12345

KarlaKGB said:


> ur like drugged up blonde angelina jolie



That is hands down the greatest compliment I have ever received. I'm being for reals. It is my goal in life to look like busted version of more attractive celebrities. I am genuinely so happy rn.

And Solaeus ya I know I'm stunnin probably gonna submit that as my pic for my campus card next year. It really screams 'srs biochemist'.



Spoiler



Thank you very much<3


----------



## Oblivia

I don't particularly enjoy the way I look in this photo, but my cat is such a stud that I felt compelled to share it.  I'm also changing my hair again and have very few photos of the ombre blond, soo...


Also, pajamas.


----------



## Radda

Theres lots of hot people


----------



## Cory

Justin said:


> Let's not try to start drama out of nothing please.



rip tiff's self reputation


----------



## Solaeus

Oblivia said:


> I don't particularly enjoy the way I look in this photo, but my cat is such a stud that I felt compelled to share it.  I'm also changing my hair again and have very few photos of the ombre blond, soo...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, pajamas.



: O Ohh, so it was you!
I was thinking that it might be you when I was drawing 
You're very pretty btw


----------



## Chaotix

Me behind a chicken at a festival dont ask me why i did that.






Me on the far left at the hard rock cafe @ pier 39 in san francisco


----------



## cannedcommunism

Me and mah dawg


----------



## Jade_Amell

My favorite shirt and my e-cig. <3


----------



## Sanaki

Justin said:


> Let's not try to start drama out of nothing please.



omg hahahahahahaha


----------



## 12345

ACN_Jade said:


> View attachment 70702
> 
> My favorite shirt and my e-cig. <3



Omg you are gorgeous in all your photos. Is that a tardis e-cig??!

Also you inspired me to look in e-cigs and I'm deffo investing in one, so thank you!


----------



## Jade_Amell

Burger Princess said:


> Omg you are gorgeous in all your photos. Is that a tardis e-cig??!
> 
> Also you inspired me to look in e-cigs and I'm deffo investing in one, so thank you!



It's an Itaste MVP with a Tardis skin. <3 The top part is a IGO RDA which means you gotta drip the juice onto the coils. I have a few other top parts for it. xD And thank you!


----------



## Princess

My onesie finally came in!!


----------



## lazuli

i dont really want to take a picture of me so i drew one. blegh.






as you can tell, im GORGEOUS haha.


----------



## FireNinja1

You've been here for a good amount of time if you if you know the reference to this picture:
Figured I should post another one since I'm bored. Edit: I was looking at the label, my eyes aren't like that all the time lol


----------



## Justin

Don't usually post here but just changed my profile picture on facebook so figure I'd crosspost it then.


----------



## Beary

Justin said:


> Don't usually post here but just changed my profile picture on facebook so figure I'd crosspost it then.



WHEN I SEE YOUR FACE
THERE'S NOT A THING THAT I WOULD CHANGE
CAUSE YOU'RE AMAZING
JUST THE WAY YOU ARE


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> Don't usually post here but just changed my profile picture on facebook so figure I'd crosspost it then.



Hubby is a cutie.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> My onesie finally came in!!


Cutie! And also a lucky cutie.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really liked my eyes here, and the purple faded to a nice blue. The hat is hiding my roots, though. >.>



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

MermaidSong said:


> Cutie! And also a lucky cutie.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I really liked my eyes here, and the purple faded to a nice blue. The hat is hiding my roots, though. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> snip


thank u jess
you look gorgeous :*


----------



## skylarfrances

well, my most recent facebook profile photo, but i've changed my hair since then so it's a little updated oh welllll


----------



## cannedcommunism

FireNinja1 said:


> You've been here for a good amount of time if you if you know the reference to this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]
> 
> 
> Figured I should post another one since I'm bored. Edit: I was looking at the label, my eyes aren't like that all the time lol



Well, well, well. You actually did it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Don't usually post here but just changed my profile picture on facebook so figure I'd crosspost it then.



THE ADMIN SHOWS HIS FACE!!! We must do something to celebrate!


----------



## 12345

MermaidSong said:


> Cutie! And also a lucky cutie.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I really liked my eyes here, and the purple faded to a nice blue. The hat is hiding my roots, though. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Tbh I imagined you as a babe and it turns out you're an absolute total babe.

Also your outfit, hair and face go so well together it's unreal.


----------



## Gregriii

The bell tree forums, the magical place where nobody is ugly.


----------



## Sanaki

here's a clearer one i took recently

i look tired af


----------



## epona

yolo teen swag i am **** eyed


----------



## skylarfrances

i just really appreciate how attractive everyone is wow


----------



## Saylor

skylarfrances said:


> well, my most recent facebook profile photo, but i've changed my hair since then so it's a little updated oh welllll


Whoa, you have gorgeous eyes.


----------



## sugargalaxy

Me.  
Well, I have blonde hair now though.


----------



## Sanaki

Saylor said:


> Whoa, you have gorgeous eyes.



i second this


----------



## cannedcommunism

Gregriii said:


> The bell tree forums, the magical place where nobody is ugly.



Until you see me.



Spoiler


----------



## Beary

FoxWolf64 said:


> Until you see me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70784



I LOVE YOUR DOG


----------



## cannedcommunism

Beary said:


> I LOVE YOUR DOG



Thought you would 

I always put up pictures of me with him so he can overshadow me


----------



## Beary

FoxWolf64 said:


> Thought you would
> 
> I always put up pictures of me with him so he can overshadow me



I like your freckles also. oUo


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> thank u jess
> you look gorgeous :*


Thank you bby.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Burger Princess said:


> Tbh I imagined you as a babe and it turns out you're an absolute total babe.
> 
> Also your outfit, hair and face go so well together it's unreal.


Thanks! Now just find me a sugga daddy.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Ahri said:


> View attachment 70769
> 
> here's a clearer one i took recently
> 
> i look tired af



You're so perfectttt. <3


----------



## Sanaki

why the f is it sideways WOT

thank you but im far from it  those under eye bags lol


----------



## RayOfHope

Literally all of you are gorgeous


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I'm soo sweg...


----------



## Farobi

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I'm soo sweg...



OMG! 2good.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: flannelboyz


----------



## xxDianaxx

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I'm soo sweg...


lol


----------



## Beary

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I'm soo sweg...



I can't


----------



## Princess

skylarfrances said:


> well, my most recent facebook profile photo, but i've changed my hair since then so it's a little updated oh welllll



Omg you're gorgeous


----------



## 12345

epona said:


> yolo teen swag i am **** eyed
> 
> View attachment 70777



Goddess.


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: flannelboyz


Whenever I wear flannel i wear it in ur honour


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler








I bought some new sweaters from Forever 21 and the girl I've been talking to/seeing wanted me to send pics of me in the gray and red one so I did. I'm in desperate need of a hair cut. I hate when it starts getting this length. I also need a beard trimming next month so most of that is gonna be gone.


----------



## Sanaki

I love those sweaters!

I have like a whole collection of them lmfao


----------



## cannedcommunism

Trying to look badass because I'm listening to BANKS.

Also, stupid flash effect. You make me look pale.


----------



## Solar

justice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> me and my friend
> crossed out my friends face cuz idk if theyre ok with me sharing their face online
> dont talk abt my teeth plz



JUSTICE YOURE AMAZING OMFG


----------



## Solar

PRE HOMECOMING 2K14 SELFIE


Spoiler: yassss


----------



## Blood

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70859
> View attachment 70860
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some new sweaters from Forever 21 and the girl I've been talking to/seeing wanted me to send pics of me in the gray and red one so I did. I'm in desperate need of a hair cut. I hate when it starts getting this length. I also need a beard trimming next month so most of that is gonna be gone.



those sweaters are top qual and your beard is very long and nice !


----------



## Javocado

Solar said:


> PRE HOMECOMING 2K14 SELFIE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yassss



I'd come home to you ; )


----------



## Yui Z

Solar said:


> PRE HOMECOMING 2K14 SELFIE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yassss


I don't even know what homecoming is, but you look fabulouuuuuuuuuuuus!!!!


----------



## cannedcommunism

Everybody here looks so good. I'm pretty sure if we all gathered in one place, we'd enlarge heaven to include all of us.


----------



## Solar

Javocado said:


> I'd come home to you ; )





Yui Z said:


> I don't even know what homecoming is, but you look fabulouuuuuuuuuuuus!!!!



You guys are such baes <3 Oh and Zoey homecoming is kind of a celebration of going back to school "or coming home" and there's a dance and other festivities


----------



## Yui Z

Solar said:


> You guys are such baes <3 Oh and Zoey homecoming is kind of a celebration of going back to school "or coming home" and there's a dance and other festivities



I don't understand why school would make you celebrate going back to hell. 

Sounds like a prom kinda thing. Don't make me go, please!!


----------



## Sanaki

Yui Z said:


> I don't understand why school would make you celebrate going back to hell.
> 
> Sounds like a prom kinda thing. Don't make me go, please!!



yep and all they do there is grind on each other and be all kinky but the gross thing is the age ranges from like 14-18 to its like ew a gross mix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




never went to one ever and im a senior


----------



## Naiad

god isn't real.


----------



## starlark

Lafiel said:


> The Queen, Myst gave me permission to post this fab selfie <<33
> yes Myst I fixed your orientation issue
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Myst yo



Oh damn you're pretty ;u; (or is it she? Which one of you is it? XD)

I need to put up a newer picture of me, the old one doesn't exactly scream pubescent teenage girl.
Needs less pink :L


----------



## Sanaki

Spoiler







this wuz from my 17th birthday.. and CF is on the TV behind me ahaha


----------



## starlark

Ahri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70999
> 
> 
> 
> this wuz from my 17th birthday.. and CF is on the TV behind me ahaha



YOU ARE SO PRETTY
How does everyone get their eyeliner to make their eyes look different? ;-; I just look the same with or without it xD
With or without you...
WITH OR WIIIIITHOUT YOU


----------



## Sanaki

those were the eyeshadow days  but thank you <3

I dunno, I use liquid or gel eyeliner usually but that was pencil and it came out kinda sloppy.


----------



## Naiad

starlark said:


> Oh damn you're pretty ;u; (or is it she? Which one of you is it? XD)
> 
> I need to put up a newer picture of me, the old one doesn't exactly scream pubescent teenage girl.
> Needs less pink :L



It's Myst ♥ Mine is located somewhere in the deep dark depths of this thread >_>


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70999
> 
> 
> 
> this wuz from my 17th birthday.. and CF is on the TV behind me ahaha



well met summoner congratulations on ur promotion to platinum I


----------



## atonnoudjement

Just I'm not gonna post a pic but brown hair


----------



## tinytaylor

feelin myself

- - - Post Merge - - -

feat. my dad's work clothes


----------



## Trundle

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70859
> View attachment 70860
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some new sweaters from Forever 21 and the girl I've been talking to/seeing wanted me to send pics of me in the gray and red one so I did. I'm in desperate need of a hair cut. I hate when it starts getting this length. I also need a beard trimming next month so most of that is gonna be gone.



oh yes those sweaters wow pls send some over i want


----------



## lluvia

Um, I don't know.


----------



## Eldin

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70859
> View attachment 70860
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some new sweaters from Forever 21 and the girl I've been talking to/seeing wanted me to send pics of me in the gray and red one so I did. I'm in desperate need of a hair cut. I hate when it starts getting this length. *I also need a beard trimming next month so most of that is gonna be gone.*



/brb crying

but no really cool sweaters. why are there no forever 21's around here? ;c

and everybody looks gorgeous!~ c:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

lluvia said:


> Um, I don't know.


----------



## lluvia

MermaidSong said:


> So pretty~



You! ♥


----------



## honeymoo

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70859
> View attachment 70860
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some new sweaters from Forever 21 and the girl I've been talking to/seeing wanted me to send pics of me in the gray and red one so I did. I'm in desperate need of a hair cut. I hate when it starts getting this length. I also need a beard trimming next month so most of that is gonna be gone.



ok when did forever 21 start selling sweaters like that and when can i go and buy out the whole stock 
uuuuu cute btw 

too nervous to post a picture of myself but i'm stalking


----------



## MrPicklez

Eldin said:


> /brb crying
> 
> but no really cool sweaters. why are there no forever 21's around here? ;c
> 
> and everybody looks gorgeous!~ c:



My beard tends to strangle me when I'm walking to my classes. It's been long overdue. Haha

Also I have more sweaters than any other article of clothing in my closet. Winter is my favorite for clothes <3


----------



## Dear

Welp. Here I am. :I


Spoiler


----------



## lluvia

Dear said:


> Welp. Here I am. :I
> 
> 
> Spoiler



*pretends to be in trouble* please help you beautiful wonder woman you


----------



## Dear

lluvia said:


> *pretends to be in trouble* please help you beautiful wonder woman you



GAHAH I'd probably run into everything on my way to save you, but sure!


----------



## lluvia

Dear said:


> GAHAH I'd probably run into everything on my way to save you, but sure!



omg idec you're perfect come save me~


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Dear said:


> Welp. Here I am. :I
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Solar said:


> PRE HOMECOMING 2K14 SELFIE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yassss



this is late but man ur fab ily


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: New sweg I got from H&M


----------



## ThomasNLD

With all you goodlooking (and normal looking) people around, I`m glad I`m around to guard the realm of the stereotype freaky gamenerd. 

Which in other words means; You all look absolutely lovely.


----------



## Coffee_Geek

QvQ Nan said she would do it if I did , , ,


Spoiler


----------



## xxDianaxx

Dear said:


> Welp. Here I am. :I
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Your really pretty


----------



## Nan

Coffee_Geek said:


> QvQ Nan said she would do it if I did , , ,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71175



You're such a butthole Thomas


Spoiler


----------



## spamurai

So many cool people on this forum man!!


----------



## Xion

So, hi.


----------



## Yui Z

spamurai said:


> So many cool people on this forum man!!
> 
> Anyhoo, this is me... Classy bathroom pic lol
> 
> -snip-


Hey derrr!!




Xion said:


> So, hi.
> 
> -snip-


You've got style! I've gotta get me one of those hats. =P


----------



## Cannome

hi. this is me.


----------



## badcrumbs

A lot of people don't know this, but I'm actually Batman. 






Not _THE_ Batman, but A Batman.


----------



## Saylor

Xion said:


> So, hi.


I love your hat. o: And you're really pretty too!


----------



## Xion

Saylor said:


> I love your hat. o: And you're really pretty too!



Aw, shucks. I'm blushin'. Thank you so much. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> Hey derrr!!
> 
> 
> 
> You've got style! I've gotta get me one of those hats. =P




Haha, thanks!


----------



## thatoneguy023

This is Earl Grey and I. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xion said:


> So, hi.
> 
> View attachment 71221



I agree with everyone else though. That is one nice hat.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

So yeah. That's me.


----------



## Xion

thatoneguy023 said:


> View attachment 71248
> 
> Cats & thighs. That's all one must know about this photograph.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everyone else though. That is one nice hat.



Thank you, thank you.


----------



## SuperVandal

Everybody looks awesome. Razzlin' dazzlin'.

We should have a little random trend going where we all wear random/out of ordinary hats or something, haha, That'd be fun.


----------



## Xion

SuperVandal said:


> Everybody looks awesome. Razzlin' dazzlin'.
> 
> We should have a little random trend going where we all wear random/out of ordinary hats or something, haha, That'd be fun.



I second that!


----------



## Jade_Amell

SuperVandal said:


> Everybody looks awesome. Razzlin' dazzlin'.
> 
> We should have a little random trend going where we all wear random/out of ordinary hats or something, haha, That'd be fun.



I'll start! 



Spoiler







It's my only out of the ordinary hat tho. xD


----------



## Xion

ACN_Jade said:


> I'll start!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71277
> 
> 
> 
> It's my only out of the ordinary hat tho. xD



So cute. <3


----------



## Nickey

Euughh I'm hip. ;v; (Halloweeny)


----------



## Xion

Because I feel like I look really derpy in the other one I just recently posted.


----------



## Yui Z

ACN_Jade said:


> I'll start!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71277
> 
> 
> 
> It's my only out of the ordinary hat tho. xD


You're so cute! 

Alright then, crazy hat selfies!!! (Well, mine's not amazingly crazy... Just the first hat I could find)



Spoiler: Also, meet my second eye for once.


----------



## Eldin

omg I didn't think you had another eye but there it is! c; 

I don't have any crazy hats... D;


----------



## starlark

more_ "decent"_ photo of me

i was laughing at the kid that almost fell off the cliff into a field of sheep i'm horrible


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> You're so cute!
> 
> Alright then, crazy hat selfies!!! (Well, mine's not amazingly crazy... Just the first hat I could find)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Also, meet my second eye for once.



omg it looks...like an eye


----------



## Yui Z

KarlaKGB said:


> omg it looks...like an eye



Gold star for Karla!!


----------



## Plasticlizards

Would it be okay to post on this if you're under 18?


----------



## Yui Z

Plasticlizards said:


> Would it be okay to post on this if you're under 18?



The minimum age you have to be to post a selfie here is 13, so as long as you're over that then you're fine.


----------



## Plasticlizards

Spoiler






* Serious Face*

I'm 17, btw


----------



## thatoneguy023

SuperVandal said:


> Everybody looks awesome. Razzlin' dazzlin'.
> 
> We should have a little random trend going where we all wear random/out of ordinary hats or something, haha, That'd be fun.



Too bad I have no hats... I suppose I could place the cat on my head and wear him as a hat. Yes. I would do that, only if I knew I wouldn't get messed up by his claws attempting so, but I know better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nickey said:


> View attachment 71281
> Euughh I'm hip. ;v; (Halloweeny)



Dat hair tho. It definitely looks great on you. The color, I mean. Well...everything really.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> 10/10. Would pet that cat and get offended if Earl Grey walked away.



As long as you pet him...forever...and promise him a lifetime supply of Fancy Feast, along with your soul, then you should be fine. He'll never walk away from you then.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

thatoneguy023 said:


> As long as you pet him...forever...and promise him a lifetime supply of Fancy Feast, along with your soul, then you should be fine. He'll never walk away from you then.


Lower maintenance than my cat. He hates everyone else and cries when he can't see anyone for more than two hours.

But you look good, too, by the way.


----------



## spamurai

Everyone looks cool!


----------



## Beary

thatoneguy023 said:


> View attachment 71248
> 
> This is Earl Grey and I.



I USED TO HAVE A CAT NAMED THAT
//dies


----------



## Byngo

Plasticlizards said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71294
> 
> 
> * Serious Face*
> 
> I'm 17, btw



o
m
g

You're very pretty! o:


----------



## thatoneguy023

MermaidSong said:


> Lower maintenance than my cat. He hates everyone else and cries when he can't see anyone for more than two hours.
> 
> But you look good, too, by the way.



Really? Jeebus Crest... I honestly thought my cat was bad, but I guess not as bad as yours. I'm guessing he smokes cigarettes as well? Maybe even wears a small black leather jacket? I mean, that's what I imagine an "everyone hating" cat to look like, but deep down has a heart of gold. Anyway, I'm bragging on about cats again. Sorry. Thank you very much for the compliment though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> I USED TO HAVE A CAT NAMED THAT
> //dies



That's so very cool! Although, it makes me feel quite sad that you've used the words "used to". I'm sorry. We can share this Earl Grey though. :'p


----------



## Plasticlizards

Natty said:


> o
> m
> g
> 
> You're very pretty! o:



aww thank you!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey




----------



## ellabella12345

DoctorGallifrey said:


>



love your eyes ;o

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatoneguy023 said:


> This is Earl Grey and I.


looks like my cat ;o


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

ellabella12345 said:


> love your eyes ;o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> looks like my cat ;o



Thank you!


----------



## thatoneguy023

Just realized that my cat pretty much covered most of...me. I suppose I'll need to upload another soon.


----------



## ellabella12345

thatoneguy023 said:


> Maybe our cats are long lost twins, separated at birth?


;o  ... its a possibility...


----------



## thatoneguy023

ellabella12345 said:


> ;o  ... its a possibility...



Okay...I don't know what I just did, but it sure messed up my post. Haha. Sorry. Didn't mean to post that twice. But hey, what if...that's true...?  We would need to re-unite them.


----------



## ellabella12345

thatoneguy023 said:


> Maybe our cats are long lost twins, separated at birth?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...I don't know what I just did, but it sure messed up my post. Haha. Sorry. Didn't mean to post that twice. But hey, what if...that's true...?  We would need to re-unite them.


we do... we do...


----------



## thatoneguy023

ellabella12345 said:


> we do... we do...



Cat tea party, maybe? Of course, we would have to be the hosts. They'll need white wine instead of tea, actually, and classical tunes playing in the background. It IS a special occasion, after all.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: cool hat thread ft. jav


----------



## ellabella12345

thatoneguy023 said:


> Cat tea party, maybe? Of course, we would have to be the hosts. They'll need white wine instead of tea, actually, and classical tunes playing in the background. It IS a special occasion, after all.



What a delightful idea. c:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

thatoneguy023 said:


> Really? Jeebus Crest... I honestly thought my cat was bad, but I guess not as bad as yours. I'm guessing he smokes cigarettes as well? Maybe even wears a small black leather jacket? I mean, that's what I imagine an "everyone hating" cat to look like, but deep down has a heart of gold. Anyway, I'm bragging on about cats again. Sorry. Thank you very much for the compliment though.


It's more a fear. He hides and ignores everyone else. He's very needy and affectionate with people he knows and likes. But apparently I'm his number one or something because someone will be petting him and he'll just leave and come to me in the middle of it. He also hates being left alone even if everyone just goes upstairs he considers that being alone and follows.

Cats are weird, man.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoctorGallifrey said:


> [/QUOTE]Nice eyes and you're cute!
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Javocado, post: 3993201, member: 43353"][spoiler=cool hat thread ft. jav][ATTACH][/spoiler][/QUOTE]Doughnut tell me you really own that.


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: cool hat thread ft. jav
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71317



I won a donut like that for my friend :}


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Ahri said:


> View attachment 70769
> 
> here's a clearer one i took recently
> 
> i look tired af



Sexy next!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> I won a donut like that for my friend :}


I can confirm. I saw her friend wear said hat.


----------



## Justin

Yui Z said:


> You're so cute!
> 
> Alright then, crazy hat selfies!!! (Well, mine's not amazingly crazy... Just the first hat I could find)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Also, meet my second eye for once.



omg she has a second eye


----------



## thatoneguy023

ellabella12345 said:


> What a delightful idea. c:



Haha, well, I'm very glad you agree.  Too bad they're probably not actually related though, and just look similar, just like some other cats that I've around/online. :'p

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> It's more a fear. He hides and ignores everyone else. He's very needy and affectionate with people he knows and likes. But apparently I'm his number one or something because someone will be petting him and he'll just leave and come to me in the middle of it. He also hates being left alone even if everyone just goes upstairs he considers that being alone and follows.
> 
> Cats are weird, man.
> 
> Ah, I see. That's actually quite depressing really. I mean, to be so very afraid of everyone else. Have you guys adopted him? I mean, if so, then his previous owners must not have been too great. It's great that he loves you though. We all need someone there, even if it is just one person. Human or animal. But yes, they are. Haha. They always are, but that's why they're great.


----------



## Javocado

MermaidSong said:


> Doughnut tell me you really own that.



That pun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I won it at the LA County Fair.
It's not really a hat, it's something you hang up on the wall.
I didn't have a cool hat dough, so I improvised lol.


----------



## Yui Z

Eldin said:


> omg I didn't think you had another eye but there it is! c;
> 
> I don't have any crazy hats... D;





KarlaKGB said:


> omg it looks...like an eye





Justin said:


> omg she has a second eye



Don't get used to it!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

thatoneguy023 said:


> Ah, I see. That's actually quite depressing really. I mean, to be so very afraid of everyone else. Have you guys adopted him? I mean, if so, then his previous owners must not have been too great. It's great that he loves you though. We all need someone there, even if it is just one person. Human or animal. But yes, they are. Haha. They always are, but that's why they're great.


We adopted him almost 8 years ago when he was a tiny kitten, and the owners just couldn't care for him. He just doesn't like people I think. He's one of those cats that latches on to certain people and no one else. I was just lucky enough to be the person he latched onto.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> That pun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I won it at the LA County Fair.
> It's not really a hat, it's something you hang up on the wall.
> I didn't have a cool hat dough, so I improvised lol.


You jav the audacity to talk about puns?


----------



## Javocado

MermaidSong said:


> You jav the audacity to talk about puns?



Why jess, jess I do.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







I took this yesterday.


----------



## badcrumbs

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71361
> 
> 
> 
> I took this yesterday.



Grrawr! Sweet beard, dude!(◜௰◝)


----------



## Xion

In the car today. I don't look too happy. Oops.


----------



## Cam1

DoctorGallifrey said:


>


Eye game on point, but not as on point as mine XD Kidding, lol. I may post like a 10th pic in a little bit. I have some decent selfies piled up from school this year


----------



## thatoneguy023

Don't know what the hell the whole hand thing is, but I'll just leave this here anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xion said:


> In the car today. I don't look too happy. Oops.
> 
> View attachment 71362



I like your piercings. And you still look good, even for not looking too happy.


----------



## Xion

thatoneguy023 said:


> View attachment 71366
> 
> Don't know what the hell the whole hand thing is, but I'll just leave this here anyway.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I like your piercings. And you still look good, even for not looking too happy.



Thanks! You're not too bad yourself. c;


----------



## thatoneguy023

MermaidSong said:


> We adopted him almost 8 years ago when he was a tiny kitten, and the owners just couldn't care for him. He just doesn't like people I think. He's one of those cats that latches on to certain people and no one else. I was just lucky enough to be the person he latched onto.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You jav the audacity to talk about puns?




I see. Well, I'm sure that being adopted by you was the most happiest day of his life. I know that, even though my cat may ignore me most of the time, he's happy that I'm his owner, (or me his), and I am as well, as with every pet I've ever had.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xion said:


> Thanks! You're not too bad yourself. c;



oooOOOooo. Thank you. c; Haha.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Why jess, jess I do.


Jess so you know I hope you're javing a good time because this is sickening me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xion said:


> In the car today. I don't look too happy. Oops.


----------



## Conquire

This is me :}






_be gentle.. it's an old photo.. but I literally haven't changed much... except my hair._


----------



## cannedcommunism

Using the mirror effect


----------



## effervescent

Who knew the Animal Crossing community would be so darn attractive? Here's me:


----------



## thatoneguy023

effervescent said:


> Who knew the Animal Crossing community would be so darn attractive? Here's me:
> 
> View attachment 71391



Yes, who knew? ;o (Hi, I'm Angel. Just putting that out there for no reason at all.)


----------



## effervescent

thatoneguy023 said:


> Yes, who knew? ;o (Hi, I'm Angel. Just putting that out there for no reason at all.)



Hi, I'm Andy. Also putting that out there for no reason at all.


----------



## thatoneguy023

effervescent said:


> Hi, I'm Andy. Also putting that out there for no reason at all.



Haha, well alright. It's nice to virtually meet you. May you enjoy your time here.


----------



## effervescent

thatoneguy023 said:


> Haha, well alright. It's nice to virtually meet you. May you enjoy your time here.



Nice to virtually meet you as well! Thanks a bunch. ♥


----------



## Princess

effervescent said:


> Who knew the Animal Crossing community would be so darn attractive? Here's me:
> 
> View attachment 71391


dang girl

- - - Post Merge - - -



Conquire said:


> This is me :}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _be gentle.. it's an old photo.. but I literally haven't changed much... except my hair._


qt p2t


----------



## effervescent

Princess said:


> My onesie finally came in!!



Went all the way back just to find your picture. You're so freaking cute. ♥


----------



## asuka

last day of having blue hair
dying it dark brown later @_@


Spoiler


----------



## starlark

aw man everyone here is so pretty ;u; wish i didn't look like a complete arse in mine xD


----------



## epona

Spoiler: makin a wish


----------



## Justin

asuka said:


> last day of having blue hair
> dying it dark brown later @_@
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Keep the blue!!


----------



## thatoneguy023

asuka said:


> last day of having blue hair
> dying it dark brown later @_@
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It sure looks great as it is!  I'm sure it looks just as great dark brown though.


----------



## Javocado

epona said:


> Spoiler: makin a wish



Looking fab bruh


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

asuka said:


> last day of having blue hair
> dying it dark brown later @_@
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Lovelylexi

Spoiler







I swear I'm not 10 even though I might look like it ;__; sobs


----------



## amarylis.panda

Spoiler




haha my super dressed up senior pic from like a year and a half ago. I don't even look like this anymore. psshhh I was almost 17 then now I'm a few months over 18.


----------



## Princess

effervescent said:


> Went all the way back just to find your picture. You're so freaking cute. ♥



Aww thank you :3


----------



## pwincess




----------



## Jade_Amell

Was trying to entertain a 4 year old on a long car ride yesterday.


----------



## thatoneguy023

pwincess said:


> View attachment 71528



I can't tell which photograph I enjoy more. This one, or the one you're using as your avatar. Haha. (I like that Wilfred suit, if that's what that is. And the cute bear(s). Oh, and that wink.)


----------



## CozyKitsune

There sorry for your eyes XD


----------



## pwincess

thatoneguy023 said:


> I can't tell which photograph I enjoy more. This one, or the one you're using as your avatar. Haha. (I like that Wilfred suit, if that's what that is. And the cute bear(s). Oh, and that wink.)



haha thank you thank you. yes that's my wilfred suit~


----------



## Trundle

new look


----------



## thatoneguy023

Trundle said:


> new look



Sweg look.

(I see that you're charging your 3DS. Me too.)


----------



## atonnoudjement

brunette


----------



## Aradai

pwincess said:


> View attachment 71528



oh my god you're pretty


----------



## pwincess

Sparkanine said:


> oh my god you're pretty


thank you very much c:


----------



## Keyblade

pwincess said:


> View attachment 71528


OMG are you from gaia by chance?


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: when your outfit on point


----------



## oath2order

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: when your outfit on point
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71640



shave your mustache omg


----------



## thatoneguy023

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: when your outfit on point
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71640



That toilet isn't getting enough attention. :/ Nice shoe though. And glasses.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> shave your mustache omg



It wouldn't be the same without the stache though.


----------



## Mariah

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: when your outfit on point
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71640



I expected something great but I was quite disappointed. You're just wearing basics.


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: when your outfit on point
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71640





oath2order said:


> shave your mustache omg



Don't listen to him. You're amazing just the way you are~


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Don't listen to him. You're amazing just the way you are~



Thanks ma, she's not going anywhere lol.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I don't take selfies often anymore. Most decent photo I've taken in ages.. 



Spoiler: yeah..


----------



## device

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I don't take selfies often anymore. Most decent photo I've taken in ages..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yeah..



I love your eyes, you should take pictures more often. I need to post a picture of myself one day.​


----------



## Cory

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: when your outfit on point
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71640



nice sink


----------



## Trundle

eating oreos the right way


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

This is me doing carts in the cold at work.



Spoiler


----------



## Toeto

asuka said:


> last day of having blue hair
> dying it dark brown later @_@
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I wish that I could rock that colour.


----------



## Nyxia

Spoiler: me







Wow this picture is massive. 
Anyway, this is me currently.  Thinking of changing my hair?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Lois447 said:


> Spoiler: me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71904
> 
> 
> Thinking of changing my hair?



nah dont bro


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Nyxia

MermaidSong said:


> You're cute! And a warning, changing hair becomes an addiction. You will never stick with one style/color if you go.



Thank you! So I've seen and I can't afford to buy bleach?  Would love some ombre blonde tips.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Lois447 said:


> Thank you! So I've seen and I can't afford to buy bleach?  Would love some ombre blonde tips.


You have to lighten, and a good ombre tip is to not expect perfect at first. When you start lightening hair it takes a few steps before it gets the color you want. It also may be orange at first, depends how hard your hair is to strip and what level you use. So expect more than one session and to pay a lot if you want it done well.


----------



## Katelyn

This is me (/w\) *scurries away*


Spoiler: me



​


My god that picture is big xD


----------



## Jas0n

The boy to girl ratio in this thread is very off. We need more male love. Preferably attractive males.


----------



## Yui Z

Jas0n said:


> The boy to girl ratio in this thread is very off. We need more male love. Preferably attractive males.



What if I were to do my hair and make-up to make myself look like an attractive male? Or does everything need to be there. ;/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lois447 said:


> Thank you! So I've seen and I can't afford to buy bleach?  Would love some ombre blonde tips.



I love the ombre hair look! Make sure you're careful when bleaching/dying your hair blonde though (or parts of it), since one of my friends tried a cheapo brand and it ended horribly. 

In other words, make sure you do your research on the brand first. =P


----------



## Nyxia

katiegurl1223 said:


> This is me (/w\) *scurries away*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71923​
> 
> 
> My god that picture is big xD



Wow you're really pretty!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> I love the ombre hair look! Make sure you're careful when bleaching/dying your hair blonde though (or parts of it), since one of my friends tried a cheapo brand and it ended horribly.
> 
> In other words, make sure you do your research on the brand first. =P



It's such a lovely look isn't it?  I've dyed it ombre red before but that was just the tips and it was just for fun.  I was really pleased with how it turned out though.  I might get it done professionally, who knows?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> You have to lighten, and a good ombre tip is to not expect perfect at first. When you start lightening hair it takes a few steps before it gets the color you want. It also may be orange at first, depends how hard your hair is to strip and what level you use. So expect more than one session and to pay a lot if you want it done well.




Yeah I dyed my tips red a while ago and I couldn't believe how much lighter my hair was; I was like O_O I'm BLONDE.


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:


> The boy to girl ratio in this thread is very off. We need more male love. Preferably attractive males.



Hey.... 

I'm the only one allowed hot look for hot boys here ok


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Jake. said:


> Hey....
> 
> I'm the only one allowed hot look for hot boys here ok



Yes because OD'ers are just great to have. And hi again Jake.


----------



## Skep

just reposting this until i get some new pics lmao i'm lame


----------



## thatoneguy023

Skep said:


> just reposting this until i get some new pics lmao i'm lame



Oh my... Those eyes... 

(By the way, I see that you're wearing a seatbelt. Such 'responsible driver/passenger' skillz.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Unlike myself. No skillz whatsoever. (Not a good thing, either.) :'p


----------



## Skep

thatoneguy023 said:


> Oh my... Those eyes...
> 
> (By the way, I see that you're wearing a seatbelt. Such 'responsible driver/passenger' skillz.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 71969
> 
> Unlike myself. No skillz whatsoever. (Not a good thing, either.) :'p



wow, you really shouldn't be allowed to be behind the wheel


----------



## thatoneguy023

Skep said:


> wow, you really shouldn't be allowed to be behind the wheel



Alright, alright, I wasn't driving during that shot. I had just arrived at a friend's house and she decided to snap a photograph of me because my nose was slightly red (due to my cold) and I "looked like Rudolph the red nosed reindeer". I do have 'responsible driver/passenger' skillz.


----------



## Skep

thatoneguy023 said:


> Alright, alright, I wasn't driving during that shot. I had just arrived at a friend's house and she decided to snap a photograph of me because my nose was slightly red (due to my cold) and I "looked like Rudolph the red nosed reindeer". I do have 'responsible driver/passenger' skillz.



alright, i guess i should come clean too. i wasn't driving either when i took that pic, so i guess we both have 'responsible driver/passenger' skillz


----------



## thatoneguy023

Skep said:


> alright, i guess i should come clean too. i wasn't driving either when i took that pic, so i guess we both have 'responsible driver/passenger' skillz



We're both just a couple of kool cats, with sweet skillz.


----------



## Solar

Jas0n said:


> The boy to girl ratio in this thread is very off. We need more male love. Preferably attractive males.





Spoiler: yeet











your prayers have been answered


----------



## KarlaKGB

Skep said:


> alright, i guess i should come clean too. i wasn't driving either when i took that pic, so i guess we both have 'responsible driver/passenger' skillz



I mean it's pretty obvious from the photo that you're sitting in the back


----------



## Marlowe

Spoiler: eyy







holla at yo girl


----------



## f11

wow your really pretty^


----------



## Skep

KarlaKGB said:


> I mean it's pretty obvious from the photo that you're sitting in the back



yeah, it is


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

VanishingKira said:


> I love your eyes, you should take pictures more often. I need to post a picture of myself one day.​



Aaaaaah thank you!


----------



## Pastel-Panties

Spoiler: FABULOUS






From when I got my hair cut. c:


----------



## GemmaAC

I took this the other day ♥ ฅ^?ﻌ?^ฅ ♥


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler: I don't know how to smile... Also, it's a big picture :o


----------



## badcrumbs

In honor of getting into my old Photobucket, here's another picture. Circa 2007-ish, in the dressing room of what I believe is the Urban Outfitters at the Mall of America. I wore that shirt/dress in one of my senior pictures. (●?ω｀●)






 
lawlz


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

These photos are huge. Ignore the ugly bathroom please.


Spoiler


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

DoctorGallifrey said:


> These photos are huge. Ignore the ugly bathroom please.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Aaaah so cute I didnrt even realise the bathroom ~


----------



## Jas0n

DoctorGallifrey said:


> These photos are huge. Ignore the ugly bathroom please.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh hey, my wish came true.


----------



## Yui Z

DoctorGallifrey said:


> These photos are huge. Ignore the ugly bathroom please.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wow, you're pretty good looking. =P (Also another supporter of mirror selfies!!!)


----------



## Titi

Since I'm back here I might as well post recent pics.
Took them last week for an artist who's going to paint my cat Schr?dinger and myself for my Bday.



Spoiler


----------



## Cariad

Titi said:


> Since I'm back here I might as well post recent pics.
> Took them last week for an artist who's going to paint my cat Schr?dinger and myself for my Bday.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



you're really pretty! I hope the artist doesn't disappoint!

in the top picture you look a bit like Clara from doctor who


----------



## Titi

Thanks *@Cariad*! Hehehe, well, maybe it's the hair? 
I quite like her anyway so thanks for the compliment. 

edit: Oh and I highly doubt he will, I've been following his work for a long time, he's amazing.


----------



## Eldin

DoctorGallifrey said:


> These photos are huge. Ignore the ugly bathroom please.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



why so adorable also I like your shower curtain


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## cannedcommunism

GemmaAC said:


> I took this the other day ♥ ฅ^?ﻌ?^ฅ ♥
> 
> View attachment 72041


You are SO pretty, that is such a cool shade of red.



DoctorGallifrey said:


> These photos are huge. Ignore the ugly bathroom please.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I?honestly don't care about the bathroom, think it's fine. But, man, you look gr8

- - - Post Merge - - -



Riley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ratio!  (And because I finally found a good picture of me, lol)



OMG WHERE THE **** HAVE YOU BEEN I HAVE NOT SEEN YOU FOR A YEAR


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Riley said:


> I've been busy with life, lol



Yeah, I took a million breaks from TBT this past year, but luckily I have a lot of spare time recently so I can just hang out n'stuff!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Mango

im the one with the green shirt


----------



## cannedcommunism

Mango said:


> View attachment 72165
> im the one with the green shirt



I like your hair! Sorry you got PhotoBombed, tho


----------



## Jaebeommie

Spoiler: Have some me with Slender~


----------



## Beary

Riley said:


> Cool.  I check in every now and then to see the directs and stuff.



OH MY GOD
YOU'RE BACK


----------



## Taryn

I have been a member of this site a while but I think this time I will actually hang around. My name is Taryn and this is my kitten, Boris.


----------



## Chaotix

Jaebeommie said:


> Spoiler: Have some me with Slender~



You went to Fanime?


----------



## Titi

*@Taryn *you are both adorable, I love seeing pics of owners with their cats.


----------



## bekka

I'm a total derp but it's okay ^^
I've been on hiatus but I'm back and decided to reveal my final form (not really) but you all are beautiful


----------



## Marisol

Wow, everyone is stunning. I guess I'll join the bandwagon and post one of me.


----------



## Chaotix

Marisol said:


> Wow, everyone is stunning. I guess I'll join the bandwagon and post one of me.
> 
> View attachment 72234



U look very stunning and pretty yourself.


----------



## Marisol

Chaotix said:


> U look very stunning and pretty yourself.



Oh, thank you!


----------



## Aradai

Spoiler: hi


----------



## Beary

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: hi



ILY TIFF


----------



## Aradai

Beary said:


> ILY TIFF



<<<333


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: hi



hai


----------



## Aradai

I noticed that I looked like a kid with my glasses off wtf


----------



## device

Looking good Tiff.​


----------



## Aradai

VanishingKira said:


> Looking good Tiff.​



Thanks, Kira!


----------



## Zane

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: I don't know how to smile... Also, it's a big picture :o
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72045



You look exactly how I imagined you to, which is extra weird because I don't think I've even talked to you once but yeAH



Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: hi


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


>


zane p*lsss*


----------



## GemmaAC

Omg thankyou so much ^-^ <3


----------



## Sanaki

Marisol said:


> Wow, everyone is stunning. I guess I'll join the bandwagon and post one of me.
> 
> View attachment 72234



im gun go cry now ur absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Keyblade

my boyfriend and i~


----------



## Princess

Keyblade said:


> View attachment 72276
> my boyfriend and i~



so pretty
and such a goodlookin couple aaa

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marisol said:


> Wow, everyone is stunning. I guess I'll join the bandwagon and post one of me.
> 
> View attachment 72234



aw cute


----------



## Marisol

Ahri said:


> im gun go cry now ur absolutely gorgeous



Ah, stop it! You're making me blush. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> so pretty
> and such a goodlookin couple aaa
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> aw cute



Thank you, thank you. <3


----------



## Monster

My halloween costume..


----------



## Capella

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: hi


ur lethal to my eyes cause ur too good lookin xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Nashiro

Spoiler: Why hello there :>


----------



## Chaotix

Nashiro said:


> Spoiler: Why hello there :>



Nice smile btw.


----------



## Nashiro

Chaotix said:


> Nice smile btw.


Thank you :> I smile like this because I actually have buckteeth... which is embarrassing ;n;


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Marisol said:


> Wow, everyone is stunning. I guess I'll join the bandwagon and post one of me.


----------



## Marisol

MermaidSong said:


> You're pretty and have a really nice style.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can you guys stop being adorable?



Thank you so much.


----------



## Myst

Lafiel said:


> The Queen, Myst gave me permission to post this fab selfie <<33
> yes Myst I fixed your orientation issue
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Myst yo



Thanks Laf but here, take an updated selfie. 



Spoiler:  Cover your eyes. >-<


----------



## epona

Spoiler: hey whats up


----------



## Caius

Spoiler: new hair


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: new hair
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]Your hair makes me jealous as I'm in the process of changing my hair. Also because you are pretty.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> Headphones in don't talk to me~
> 
> [SPOILER][IMG][/SPOILER]


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: at an awesome deli in LA last night


----------



## Cam1

Guys you all look so attractive! I wish I was that attractive XD But we're a pretty attractive community. Yeah I jsut said attractive 4 times, deal with it


----------



## thatawkwardkid

MonsterXA said:


> View attachment 72287
> 
> My halloween costume..



Uhh, I just want to say that your hair looks really similar to mine.


----------



## xMatthew

Spoiler: Sorry for not rotating the picture :(


----------



## Stevey Queen

xMatthew said:


> Spoiler: Sorry for not rotating the picture :(
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72442



Your cuteness makes up for your lack of rotation


----------



## Kiikay

uwu;;


----------



## Trickilicky

Spoiler: First and last post here, an oldie like me doesn't take too many selfies lol


----------



## f11

Trickilicky said:


> Spoiler: First and last post here, an oldie like me doesn't take too many selfies lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72497


Youre really pretty!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Titi said:


> Since I'm back here I might as well post recent pics.
> Took them last week for an artist who's going to paint my cat Schr?dinger and myself for my Bday.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh my godddd. So cute!


----------



## Beary

Trickilicky said:


> Spoiler: First and last post here, an oldie like me doesn't take too many selfies lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72497



//explodes


----------



## Trickilicky

Beary said:


> //explodes



LOL irl *puts you back together* oh you! ^_^



C r y s t a l said:


> Youre really pretty!



Aww thanks very much, s'only cause I'm wearing +makeup because I was going out and had to be smart 

TBTers are pretty frickin' hot, I only had the guts to check this thread out recently because I didn't want to look like a creepy old stalker (I still only dared look at the last couple of pages), but it's actually really cool to put faces to names


----------



## Amissapanda

Okay. So as not to be a hypocrite after telling someone else to accept and love themselves as they are without worrying what others think, I finally plucked up my courage to post here.



Spoiler











Crappy 3DS photo, but it's the best I have right now.


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

hi me


----------



## thatoneguy023

Jaffacakemunchr said:


> View attachment 72549
> 
> hi me



oooOOOooo. Hi you.

P.S: I like your pet fairies, if that's what those pink sparkly things floating around are.


----------



## thatoneguy023

Because I haven't uploaded one in a while. 

Also, it seems as if the whole "hand covering your mouth" pose is becoming a type of trend. Better play along.


----------



## mayorglitter

*Me!*

I've never uploaded a photo of myself on here! But this is me. I try not to smile too heavily.. I have chipmunk cheeks when I do.

​


----------



## KamieKat

xMatthew said:


> Spoiler: Sorry for not rotating the picture :(
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72442



You're adorbs!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorglitter said:


> I've never uploaded a photo of myself on here! But this is me. I try not to smile too heavily.. I have chipmunk cheeks when I do.
> 
> View attachment 72589​



You are so lovely! I bet you look really cute when you smile more You're hair falls so perfectly by the way <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatoneguy023 said:


> oooOOOooo. Hi you.
> 
> P.S: I like your pet fairies, if that's what those pink sparkly things floating around are.



You're so pretty:3 I love your style~

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatoneguy023 said:


> View attachment 72567
> 
> Because I haven't uploaded one in a while.
> 
> Also, it seems as if the whole "hand covering your mouth" pose is becoming a type of trend. Better play along.


You look l like one of the guys from Twilight X3

- - - Post Merge - - -



skylarfrances said:


> well, my most recent facebook profile photo, but i've changed my hair since then so it's a little updated oh welllll


omg you're perf. I can't even. o_o I'm done lol


----------



## Manzanas

Amissapanda said:


> Okay. So as not to be a hypocrite after telling someone else to accept and love themselves as they are without worrying what others think, I finally plucked up my courage to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy 3DS photo, but it's the best I have right now.



Oh my gosh! Is that Sakura Card Captor in the background? I loved Sakura Card Captor!... until I realized that it had impure themes for children in terms of relationships between some characters, and then I stopped loving it.


----------



## epona

Spoiler: im actually 19


----------



## Yui Z

thatoneguy023 said:


> View attachment 72567
> 
> Because I haven't uploaded one in a while.
> 
> Also, it seems as if the whole "hand covering your mouth" pose is becoming a type of trend. Better play along.


Good looker alert!!!



mayorglitter said:


> I've never uploaded a photo of myself on here! But this is me. I try not to smile too heavily.. I have chipmunk cheeks when I do.
> 
> View attachment 72589​



So fabulous!!! I really love your hair too.


----------



## thatoneguy023

mayorglitter said:


> I've never uploaded a photo of myself on here! But this is me. I try not to smile too heavily.. I have chipmunk cheeks when I do.
> 
> View attachment 72589​



...Chipmunk cheeks?... PLEASE smile heavily more often. :'o

- - - Post Merge - - -



KamieKat said:


> You're adorbs!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You are so lovely! I bet you look really cute when you smile more You're hair falls so perfectly by the way <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You're so pretty:3 I love your style~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> You look l like one of the guys from Twilight X3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> omg you're perf. I can't even. o_o I'm done lol



Not sure if that's a compliment, or a great compliment, or what, but thank you anyway. :'p

P.S: Wat iz Twilight?


----------



## thatoneguy023

epona said:


> Spoiler: im actually 19



Eh, more like...18.5.


----------



## KamieKat

thatoneguy023 said:


> Not sure if that's a compliment, or a great compliment, or what, but thank you anyway. :'p
> 
> P.S: Wat iz Twilight?



It is a compliment The character I'm talking about is in a group of hot guys that are shirtless in like every movie. Haha that Twilight movie saga thing with the vampires and the werewolves.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manzanas said:


> Oh my gosh! Is that Sakura Card Captor in the background? I loved Sakura Card Captor!... until I realized that it had impure themes for children in terms of relationships between some characters, and then I stopped loving it.



That's not Card Captor Sakura. That's actually Full Moon


----------



## SuzannaBanana

I guess I'll add a post here..

Not the best picture of me but it's the most recent. I was showing off my new haircut. :3


----------



## KamieKat

SuzannaBanana said:


> I guess I'll add a post here..
> 
> Not the best picture of me but it's the most recent. I was showing off my new haircut. :3 View attachment 72634


I quite like your fabulous new haircut I wish I could cut my hair. My hair grows too slowly ;_; You have nice bone structure by the way ^_^


----------



## SuzannaBanana

KamieKat said:


> I quite like your fabulous new haircut I wish I could cut my hair. My hair grows too slowly ;_; You have nice bone structure by the way ^_^



Thanks so much! My hair grows slowly as well, but I keep it short anyway. I'd say go short if you want to! Short is fun and even if you don't like it, it _will_ eventually grow back. c:


----------



## epona

thatoneguy023 said:


> Eh, more like...18.5.



no really im 19


----------



## mayorglitter

thatoneguy023 said:


> ...Chipmunk cheeks?... PLEASE smile heavily more often. :'o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



D'aww, thank you! Everyone is so beautiful and lovely! I was nervous posting a photo of myself, but now I'm wondering why I felt that way. People are too kind.


----------



## Wish

lel


----------



## KamieKat

SuzannaBanana said:


> Thanks so much! My hair grows slowly as well, but I keep it short anyway. I'd say go short if you want to! Short is fun and even if you don't like it, it _will_ eventually grow back. c:


 You are quite welcome Hmm yes, but the one time I went short (about ear length) it took like 6 years to get it to boob length again I'm just so worried. And on top of that it was a really bad haircutXD


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Throwback Thursday. This was me a year ago, I kinda miss all of my hair


Spoiler


----------



## KamieKat

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Throwback Thursday. This was me a year ago, I kinda miss all of my hair
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I love your hair! Makes you look all poetic and artsy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wish said:


> lel



You're adorbs


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Throwback Thursday. This was me a year ago, I kinda miss all of my hair
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]You should regrow it.
> 
> Also, I like your toilet. Looks like a nice commode to do your business.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

KamieKat said:


> I love your hair! Makes you look all poetic and artsy


Thanks! 


MermaidSong said:


> You should regrow it.
> 
> Also, I like your toilet. Looks like a nice commode to do your business.



I've thought about regrowing it, it's just a hassle to deal with. Especially in  the mornings. That was the main reason why I cut it.


----------



## Amissapanda

Manzanas said:


> Oh my gosh! Is that Sakura Card Captor in the background? I loved Sakura Card Captor!... until I realized that it had impure themes for children in terms of relationships between some characters, and then I stopped loving it.



That's Kero (in his small form) from _Card Captor Sakura_ hanging on the mirror, yeah. XD If you mean the hanging wall scroll, though, then no. That's _Full Moon Wo Saga****e_. I've had it for about eleven years now. They don't sell anime or game-related merchandise in my tiny, middle-of-nowhere town. And Amazon didn't exist back then. I brought that scroll and some posters and manga back with me from a trip to Seattle, WA.


----------



## Sanaki

Spoiler: ..senior pictures yo


----------



## EndlessElements

Ahri said:


> Spoiler: ..senior pictures yo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72752



you're gorgeous!


----------



## DarkOnyx

Ahri said:


> Spoiler: ..senior pictures yo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72752



You are so beautiful!Everyone here is so pretty.xD


----------



## honeyaura

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: when your outfit on point
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71640



This post is the best one I've seen all day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> Spoiler: ..senior pictures yo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72752



Omg pretty <3


----------



## epona

apologies for spamming the thread with my dreadful selfies i've just been home all week for once which has led to idle selfie taking
anyway, brother came home from vietnam today for his graduation dinner and my make up looked cute



Spoiler: boo


----------



## dizzy bone

SuzannaBanana said:


> I guess I'll add a post here..
> 
> Not the best picture of me but it's the most recent. I was showing off my new haircut. :3 View attachment 72634



So cute! *o*


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







School is eating my soul. Slowly but surely I'm becoming a zombie.

I'm also getting a beard trim and a haircut this weekend so there's that.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Ahri said:


> Spoiler: ..senior pictures yo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72752



Aaaaaah so pretty! 

~



Spoiler: heyo


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: :0



View attachment 72780


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: :0
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72780



Oh wow! ^^


----------



## Jade_Amell

Happy Halloween!


----------



## cinny

ACN_Jade said:


> View attachment 72796
> 
> Happy Halloween!


love your costume and lipstick color! :,)



dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: :0
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72780



love your hair *o*


----------



## thatoneguy023

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: :0
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72780



Oh, hello. 

P.S: I like everything about this photograph.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72766
> 
> 
> 
> School is eating my soul. Slowly but surely I'm becoming a zombie.
> 
> I'm also getting a beard trim and a haircut this weekend so there's that.



Dude, that beard is incredible. I need to grow me one sometime, as well as find me a sweater just like that. It just looks so comfy.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Happy Halloween!


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







Channeling my inner 2009 scene kid Chris but in Halloween form. The old one was from after I show when my favorite band painted my face. Haha


----------



## badcrumbs

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72868View attachment 72869
> 
> 
> 
> Channeling my inner 2009 scene kid Chris but in Halloween form. The old one was from after I show when my favorite band painted my face. Haha



More beards, people!

I demand to see more beards.



Pretty please


----------



## cannedcommunism

badcrumbs said:


> More beards, people!
> 
> I demand to see more beards.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty please



I'm not old enough to grow a beard
*cries in shame*


----------



## badcrumbs

FoxWolf64 said:


> I'm not old enough to grow a beard
> *cries in shame*



Also accepting fake/drawn on beards, if they are done tastefully.


----------



## cannedcommunism

badcrumbs said:


> Also accepting fake/drawn on beards, if they are done tastefully.



Can't do that 
It's not good enough


----------



## Psydye

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72868View attachment 72869
> 
> 
> 
> Channeling my inner 2009 scene kid Chris but in Halloween form. The old one was from after I show when my favorite band painted my face. Haha


That beard is freaking epic.


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

can i post my hallowe'en costume,


----------



## Marzipan_Mandy

I would post something, but I'm currently in my awkward teenager phase. Be back when I'm 19.


----------



## Sanaki

thanks everybody who said my picture was pretty :3


----------



## Monster

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> can i post my hallowe'en costume,



Only if it's good....




Just kidding, go ahead, would love to see!


----------



## Princess

oath2order said:


>



damn it you're cute


----------



## Kiikay

y'all are QT3.14s


----------



## Monster




----------



## Frances-Simoun

This is mee yaay


----------



## PandaNikita

Spoiler: Here



was so tired I went back to bed





Spoiler: nojk here you go


----------



## Aradai

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: Here
> 
> 
> 
> was so tired I went back to bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nojk here you go


you're so gorgeous ;^;


----------



## Princess

hello friends


----------



## Yui Z

Princess said:


> -snip-
> 
> hello friends



Why're you so pretty??!!  Fabulous~


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: Here
> 
> 
> 
> was so tired I went back to bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nojk here you go
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler][/spoiler][/QUOTE]You're so cute!
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Princess, post: 4077984, member: 684"][IMG]
> 
> hello friends[/QUOTE]Pally stop having best brows and hair. It's not fair. Pick one.


----------



## Princess

thank you babies :*


----------



## oath2order

Princess said:


> thank you babies :*



Eyebrows on fleek


----------



## Princess

oath2order said:


> Eyebrows on fleek



:') <3


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> hello friends



U da bomb brock lesnar


----------



## asuka

ayyy lmao


Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> U da bomb brock lesnar



if u were a taco u would be the best taco

- - - Post Merge - - -



asuka said:


> ayyy lmao


CUTE


----------



## asuka

Princess said:


> if u were a taco u would be the best taco
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> CUTE



thx bae<3


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

My attempt at Halloween makes up stuffs. Sent it to my boyfriend and the pr**k posted it on FB! So I may as well post it here ~~



Spoiler


----------



## Dustmop

I'd normally shy away from this, lol, but I plan on sticking around for a bit so I'll share. :3


This was taken when I was 18, at our old 'vacation home.'


Spoiler: Red Hair



It's so blurry... but I love the color.





And this was just before I hit 21; new house, much larger room. c:
[Spoiler="Dark Chocolate" Hair]Nope, that's not a blond streak on the side. The lighting in my room was really yellow, lol. My back was turned to my bedroom light because my dresser with the big mirror is in my closet.


[/Spoiler]


....I don't take a lot of photos, no. These are probably the only two I've kept in recent years, haha.


----------



## Jake

me and the bae on halloween



Spoiler


----------



## unravel

Jake. said:


> me and the bae on halloween
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



best pic 2k14


----------



## Frances-Simoun

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: Here
> 
> 
> 
> was so tired I went back to bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nojk here you go



So pretty *-*


----------



## Princess

Jake. said:


> me and the bae on halloween
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Fav


----------



## Chris

Princess said:


> hello friends



Pally you are so gorgeous. <3



Jake. said:


> me and the bae on halloween
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



So handsome Jake. 


Went to a (day late) Halloween party last night:

[removed]


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jake. said:


> me and the bae on halloween
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: May have had to black out my school ID and Friends XD


----------



## Princess

Tina said:


> Pally you are so gorgeous. <3
> 
> 
> 
> So handsome Jake.
> 
> 
> Went to a (day late) Halloween party last night:



thank you sweetie

look at your eyes oh my <3


----------



## Jake

ITookYourWaffles said:


> best pic 2k14


thnx i finally made it



Princess said:


> Fav


ik its my phone backround and everythin



Tina said:


> So handsome Jake.


thx you look like a hot barbie



MermaidSong said:


> Jake I cried a little. That was beautiful.


if u didnt cry i wud b disappointed


----------



## Wish

Nvm pic sideways


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> Went to a (day late) Halloween party last night:
> 
> [removed]



TBT hottie of the year.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> TBT hottie of the year.



keep it in ur pants plz


----------



## thatoneguy023

A few months old, when I had long hair and was a black and white demon.


----------



## EndlessElements

Tina said:


> Went to a (day late) Halloween party last night:
> 
> [removed]



oh my, you are very beautiful~!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Spoiler: Me all day evry day <3








Oh God don't judge me this was a dare xD


----------



## Nanobyte

LoveMcQueen said:


> View attachment 2647
> My most recent "decent" picture.



You're a man
what

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm probs the shmexiest person here
except for Tina


----------



## jasa11

My latest amaze selfie #toomuchfilter


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> Went to a (day late) Halloween party last night:
> 
> [removed]



You look pretty.


----------



## Keyblade

Car selfies 4 lyfe


----------



## Yui Z

jasa11 said:


> -snip-
> 
> My latest amaze selfie #toomuchfilter



You're cute, ahh!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keyblade said:


> -snippety snip-
> Car selfies 4 lyfe



The usual fabulous eyelashes.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Beary

burfday selfie
help


----------



## Princess

Beary said:


> burfday selfie
> help



AWWWWW <3


----------



## Beary

Princess said:


> AWWWWW <3



Thank you ;-;
should I have worn a party hat
D;


----------



## f11

Beary said:


> burfday selfie
> help


YAAAASSS MADDY YAASS SLAY. OMG ur so pretty


----------



## BungoTheElf

Beary said:


> burfday selfie
> help



CUTE BIRTHDAY BAB <333 SO PRETTY AFHJKHKJGDS


----------



## Beary

C r y s t a l said:


> YAAAASSS MADDY YAASS SLAY. OMG ur so pretty





lynn105 said:


> CUTE BIRTHDAY BAB <333 SO PRETTY AFHJKHKJGDS



I can't omfg
//dies
ty ;////;


----------



## typhoonmoore

Beary said:


> I can't omfg
> //dies
> ty ;////;



You rang? Lol jk, I know you mean 'thank you' xD.
Anyways, you look great in that picture Maddy, I hope you had an amazing birthday!


----------



## Beary

typhoonmoore said:


> You rang? Lol jk, I know you mean 'thank you' xD.
> Anyways, you look great in that picture Maddy, I hope you had an amazing birthday!



I'm used to getting bashed for my appearance tbh x'3
Thanks Ty <3


----------



## typhoonmoore

Beary said:


> I'm used to getting bashed for my appearance tbh x'3
> Thanks Ty <3


Well whoever's bashing you is lying and just trying to get on your nerves, you look great 0w0
And you're very welcome!


----------



## Princess

Beary said:


> I'm used to getting bashed for my appearance tbh x'3
> Thanks Ty <3



I'll bash their head in

you're absolutely adorable <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Beary said:


> burfday selfie
> help[/QUOTE]You're adorable!


----------



## Chris

Beary said:


> burfday selfie
> help



Happy birthday, darling! You're adorable.


----------



## Beary

Tina said:


> Happy birthday, darling! You're adorable.


 

Thanks so much Tina! ^u^ <3


----------



## Beleated_Media

I have something like marths hair with black :I if I posted a picture I would possibly die of embrassment


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*Yooooo here's me in one of my Halloween costumes this year c:



Spoiler










​*


----------



## Stevey Queen

Nanobyte said:


> You're a man
> what
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm probs the shmexiest person here
> except for Tina



I apologize for being male

And that's such An old picture. Eww


----------



## AobaCake

S2G Im not 12


Spoiler: hide your eyes


----------



## Keyblade

Yui Z said:


> The usual fabulous eyelashes.





MermaidSong said:


> Stop being so pretty and good at selfies.



Thanks :3


----------



## Jade_Amell

Being goof, noming puppy arm. Puppy not amused. 


Spoiler


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ayyyy



Spoiler: O_O



guys help why was I like this



Guess my age.


----------



## Jade_Amell

You look roughly around 12 and 15!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

ACN_Jade said:


> You look roughly around 12 and 15!


Lol yeah... almost 14.


----------



## Creeper$

Umm..well I have short darkish-turquoise hair, hazel eyes, and a pale complexion. I'm a very small girl, being five two [which  is somewhat embarassing, considering I'm 14] and kinda skinny. Overall, I kinda look boring ;A; [except for my hair].


----------



## Jaebeommie

Ooh guess how old I am


----------



## asuka

Creeper$ said:


> Umm..well I have short darkish-turquoise hair, hazel eyes, and a pale complexion. I'm a very small girl, being five two [which  is somewhat embarassing, considering I'm 14] and kinda skinny. Overall, I kinda look boring ;A; [except for my hair].



ayy its ok i've been 5'1 since i was 12 and haven't grown an inch since then, and i'm 17 now LOL.


----------



## Creeper$

asuka said:


> ayy its ok i've been 5'1 since i was 12 and haven't grown an inch since then, and i'm 17 now LOL.



yeeyy im not alone!! ^^


----------



## Wish

super chink rofl


----------



## Nanobyte

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: O_O
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73635
> 
> 
> 
> Guess my age.



I thought you were 16-17 until you said you were 13. You remind me of your mayor, too.


----------



## Danielkang2

YOU R 2 YUNG PLS DO NUT POST PIC FNX XOXOXOXO

editbyjas0n teehee

I'M FREAKING 12.9 YEARS OLD JASON YOU SUCK

editbyDanielkang2 teehee

Jeez guys I'mma break both your legs.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler: 2spoopy5you



I'm actually human


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*


Spoiler: clicky



here's my nerd and half of my face from like ages ago~ he refuses to take selfies with me now :c 







*​


----------



## Cariad

Danielkang2 said:


> YOU R 2 YUNG PLS DO NUT POST PIC FNX XOXOXOXO
> 
> editbyjas0n teehee
> 
> I'M FREAKING 12.9 YEARS OLD JASON YOU SUCK
> 
> editbyDanielkang2 teehee



ur not 12.9 kthx bye (ik this bcus I do this too)


----------



## azukitan

Coffee_Geek said:


> QvQ Nan said she would do it if I did , , ,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71175





Nan said:


> You're such a butthole Thomas
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71179



YOU GUYS ARE SO CUTE, ZOMG~~!!!! <3333333


----------



## The Hidden Owl

azukitan said:


> YOU GUYS ARE SO CUTE, ZOMG~~!!!! <3333333


IKR


----------



## Hyperpesta

Wow.

We own a magical site were no one is ugly.

except me.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Spoiler: bruh



no it didnt



My hair looks pretty decent here.


----------



## Princess

Mischa, Jake, Sarah's cute dog, Lauren, and myself


----------



## Jake

Princess said:


> Mischa, Jake, Sarah's cute dog, Lauren, and myself



damn pally u look good, so does laur


----------



## Princess

Jake. said:


> damn pally u look good, so does laur



thx u 2 mm dat statche


----------



## Jake

Princess said:


> thx u 2 mm dat statche



hey 

im a girl thats rude and offensive to point out my non existent facial hair


----------



## Princess

fiesty i like it


----------



## Geneve

Spoiler



I never take serious selfies. So here's me in my spiderman stuff, holding a rubber snake.


----------



## Kissyme100

Feeling hella cute today!


----------



## AobaCake

--


----------



## Netphlix

uuuu


----------



## Hyperpesta

Netphlix said:


> Spoiler: Yes I am boy, yes I play video games. Don't hit on me silly grills!!!!1!!1!



Nice Hat.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Netphlix said:


> Spoiler: Yes I am boy, yes I play video games. Don't hit on me silly grills!!!!1!!1!


Are the glasses real.

i want them


----------



## Netphlix

The Hidden Owl said:


> Are the glasses real.
> 
> i want them



They're prescription glasses, but I don't wear them as my daily glasses. 
Spent $400 on them because I was going through a pHaSe  Embarrassing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyperpesta said:


> Nice Hat.



Ty, I'm a fashionista.


----------



## maddie6968




----------



## Kissyme100

Netphlix said:


> Spoiler: Yes I am boy, yes I play video games. Don't hit on me silly grills!!!!1!!1!



*Don't hit on me silly grills!*


----------



## Netphlix

Kissyme100 said:


> Don't hit on me silly *grills*!
> View attachment 73919



GET THAT GRILL AWAY FROM ME RIGHT NOW


----------



## Kissyme100

Netphlix said:


> GET THAT GRILL AWAY FROM ME RIGHT NOW





(Lol, I'll stop now.)


----------



## Trundle

aa


----------



## Netphlix

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: got dat sass



Baww you look so young :>


----------



## Eldin

Spoiler: i got a hat today woot


----------



## Hyperpesta

Eldin said:


> Spoiler: i got a hat today woot



Cool hat


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: got dat sass
> 
> 
> 
> hungry hungry hippo



Yes cool but the real question the people are asking is where's your bro


----------



## Javocado

Before the best day ever yesterday.
The flyer is for a concert/carnival I attended.


Spoiler


----------



## epona

ita me


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Justin said:


> Saw Big Hero 6 last night.
> 
> [/QUOTE]You do look like one of those 60's people.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="ShinyYoshi, post: 4107018, member: 4005"][SPOILER=2spoopy5you]
> I'm actually human
> [ATTACH]
> [/SPOILER][/QUOTE]Is that a face mask?
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="epona, post: 4118389, member: 49197"][IMG]
> 
> ita me[/QUOTE]Is this recent?? Because I like you blonde but I swear you just went dark.


----------



## Eagles_shadow

I can't believe I'm about to do this >~< but I've been here for a while so people might wanna se who they interact with. I HATE putting my face out there but this community is nice so I don't mind too much haha


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Spoiler: I never take selfies...







Oh god, whhhhhhy. ;-;


----------



## Naiad

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Spoiler: I never take selfies...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74057
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, whhhhhhy. ;-;



AT LEAST POST A NEW ONE I'VE HAD THAT FOR MONTHS :T


----------



## badcrumbs

Eagles_shadow said:


> I can't believe I'm about to do this >~< but I've been here for a while so people might wanna se who they interact with. I HATE putting my face out there but this community is nice so I don't mind too much haha





CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Oh god, whhhhhhy. ;-;



Hey QTs! <3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Lafiel said:


> AT LEAST POST A NEW ONE I'VE HAD THAT FOR MONTHS :T



Thanks for the stalking  <3 u 2

- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> Hey QTs! <3



....... Hey ..... o///o


----------



## Princess

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: got dat sass



you look 3..

- - - Post Merge - - -



epona said:


> ita me


its a old u
where new u


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> you look 3..



If he 12.9 I'm 12.9


----------



## Gabby

Spoiler:  it me


----------



## Justin

Gabby said:


> Spoiler:  it me



SO KAWAII!!!!! <333


----------



## Eagles_shadow

badcrumbs said:


> Hey QTs! <3



Oh pls (?//3//?)


----------



## Shimmer

Spoiler


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I'm thinking of forgetting purple and going blonde again.



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

MermaidSong said:


> I'm thinking of forgetting purple and going blonde again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> fallopian tubes


Yea blonde looks rly good in u


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jake. said:


> Yea blonde looks rly good in u


In me? Jake, what are you trying to tell me.


----------



## Jake

MermaidSong said:


> In me? Jake, what are you trying to tell me.



I meant on u soz auto correct hates me


----------



## MishMeesh

Spoiler: am I me or am I puppycat?


----------



## Princess

MishMeesh said:


> Spoiler: am I me or am I puppycat?



oMGGGG


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Spoiler: oink oink


----------



## matt

emmatheweirdo said:


> Spoiler: oink oink



lol


----------



## emmatheweirdo

matt said:


> lol



you mean lol for "lol wowwie she's gross" amiright?


----------



## matt

emmatheweirdo said:


> you mean lol for "lol wowwie she's gross" amiright?



Nah your wrong. Lol for kawaii


----------



## Jake

emmatheweirdo said:


> Spoiler: oink oink



just FYI but you posted the exact same pic with the exact same caption literally 2 months ago..


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Jake. said:


> just FYI but you posted the exact same pic with the exact same caption literally 2 months ago..



omg seriously i h8 my life i didn't remember that lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Nah your wrong. Lol for kawaii


i've achieved my life long goal of having someone call me kawaii


----------



## Netphlix

====


----------



## Mairen

Netphlix, don't mean to be a creeper, but you have a face that looks like you could be the star of some TV show. keep on shining! ♥


----------



## Yui Z

Mairen said:


> Netphlix, don't mean to be a creeper, but you have a face that looks like you could be the star of some TV show. keep on shining! ♥



I actually agree with this. =P You look fabulous by the way.


----------



## Netphlix

Baaaaaawwwjrjehjfksdfh That is so nice! Thank you both very much, it made me feel good :>


----------



## Eagles_shadow

Netphlix said:


> Spoiler: I AM NOT A CROOK



DAYUM. looking great bro!


----------



## Elise

I agree what everyone has said about Netphlix! You look great! 

Why does everyone on this thread have to be so good looking?


----------



## Netphlix

You are all so sweet :> I really appreciate the compliments, really making me feel warm on a cold day <3 Thank you! And yeah, everyone is super adorable on TBT. Cuties!


----------



## badcrumbs

I may or may not have been drinking.


Spoiler


----------



## Netphlix

badcrumbs said:


> I may or may not have been drinking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I've been getting drunk lately, FOR THE HOLIDAYS.


----------



## Eldin

omg the matching I can't handle it

you guys are all so cute~ c:


----------



## badcrumbs

Netphlix said:


> I've been getting drunk lately, FOR THE HOLIDAYS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SAME



YAASSS Finn's unite!


----------



## f11

Spoiler: feelin good rn


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Crys said:


> Spoiler: feelin good rn


SCREEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMS ME DAUGHTER THE PRETTIEST CUTEST GIRL EVER I C A NT


----------



## Cariad

Crys said:


> Spoiler: feelin good rn



omg ur cuteeeeeeee


----------



## ShinyYoshi

MermaidSong said:


> Is that a face mask?



Indeed it was. Gotta keep the pores in check.


----------



## Beary

Home sick.
Meeeehhh.


----------



## Goth

I'm the girl in the left


----------



## Beary

GaMERCaT said:


> I'm the girl in the left



Pretty!


----------



## thatoneguy023

My way of "hanging out with friends". Was a lovely evening though.


----------



## Flop

Beary said:


> burfday selfie
> help


BEARY IS SO CUTE AHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

Figured I'd take a post-work selfie. 


Spoiler: #MitchellFromKroger


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Fierce said:


> Figured I'd take a post-work selfie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #MitchellFromKroger


Kroger buddies!


----------



## Netphlix

Fierce said:


> Figured I'd take a post-work selfie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #MitchellFromKroger



CUTE


----------



## Yui Z

Fierce said:


> BEARY IS SO CUTE AHHH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Figured I'd take a post-work selfie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #MitchellFromKroger



WHAT THE HECK FLOP YOU CHANGED YOUR USERNAME??!!! Looking fabulous as usual though.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Spoiler: uh



://///



Me during online classes...


----------



## Yui Z

The Hidden Owl said:


> Spoiler: uh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74463
> 
> 
> 
> Me during online classes...



You look like someone I know. =P Love the hair!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My friend let me borrow her hat when we went shopping today. I fell in love with it. 



Spoiler: If I look cold, it's because I am


----------



## Gregriii

I love my haircut Jej. 



​


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Yui Z said:


> My friend let me borrow her hat when we went shopping today. I fell in love with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If I look cold, it's because I am


Qt!


----------



## Netphlix

ddsadasdw


----------



## Lio Fotia

Spoiler: Me











I did my hair today


----------



## Katelyn

Spoiler: Brace yourself for a black and white picture







That little devil is my niece, Grace :3


----------



## Jaebeommie

Spoiler: Why not










Me and a Togepi because I can???


----------



## Jynx

Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Netphlix said:


> Spoiler: SOMEONE BE MY BF
> 
> 
> 
> jesus
> 
> 
> cries



yess hello hi i am here


----------



## Koala_Tea_

I have 3 best pictures .___.



Spoiler: ew Q u Q













Spoiler: extra ew













Spoiler: ewww xD ; w ;











I used my Facebook xD reason why its huge ~


----------



## Yui Z

Jake. said:


> yess hello hi i am here



Please date my Jakey, Netphlix!

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Qt!



Aww shawks. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaebeommie said:


> Spoiler: Why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and a Togepi because I can???


Cute!! I love the Togepi plush too!!


----------



## Javocado

Yui Z said:


> You look like someone I know. =P Love the hair!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My friend let me borrow her hat when we went shopping today. I fell in love with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If I look cold, it's because I am



Looking cool Zo-Zo(get it bc it's cold lol)
but naw you look fab


----------



## Speedydash

It's not ew xD


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Looking cool Zo-Zo(get it bc it's cold lol)
> but naw you look fab



don't speak to my girl like that. talk **** get hit


----------



## honeymoo

Koala_Tea_ said:


> I have 3 best pictures .___.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ew Q u Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: extra ew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ewww xD ; w ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my Facebook xD reason why its huge ~



you are CUUUUUUUUTE!


----------



## Koala_Tea_

honeymoo said:


> you are CUUUUUUUUTE!



/u\ omg , i don't think so but ty ~ ; w ;


----------



## Jawile

Spoiler: not smiling because it's gross











love y'all


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Ugh everyone's so cute here...

its so unfair...


----------



## Koala_Tea_

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Ugh everyone's so cute here...
> 
> its so unfair...



not everyone .__.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> Spoiler: not smiling because it's gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love y'all




omg , those posters hnnng *u*


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Koala_Tea_ said:


> not everyone .__.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg , those posters hnnng *u*



Pssh, if I was only half as kawaii as you are, I'd be cofudent enough to post a pic of myself >.<

And those posters are amazing. (I'm a sucker for posters)


----------



## Koala_Tea_

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Pssh, if I was only half as kawaii as you are, I'd be cofudent enough to post a pic of myself >.<
> 
> And those posters are amazing. (I'm a sucker for posters)



yas (on the posters)

and you should be confident about yourself and show how fabulous you look :3


----------



## Beary

Spoiler: i'm addicted help


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Koala_Tea_ said:


> yas (on the posters)
> 
> and you should be confident about yourself and show how fabulous you look :3



Thanks  Maybe when I cut my hair this weekend, I'll post a pic, but I'm not great at selfies.


----------



## Koala_Tea_

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Thanks  Maybe when I cut my hair this weekend, I'll post a pic, but I'm not great at selfies.



remember , good lighting = good selfie :3


----------



## Yui Z

Javocado said:


> Looking cool Zo-Zo(get it bc it's cold lol)
> but naw you look fab



Thank you Javaroo joker!


----------



## Katelyn

Spoiler: I don't even know why I post these >.<






*Don't mind my awkwardness*​


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

katiegurl1223 said:


> ​


----------



## Netphlix

katiegurl1223 said:


> Spoiler: I don't even know why I post these >.<
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74719
> 
> 
> *Don't mind my awkwardness*​



Katie the cutie!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I am taking way too many selfies lately and I dun curr.



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

HOTTIE LET ME TOUCH UR BOOTY


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> HOTTIE LET ME TOUCH UR BOOTY


So tempted to reply to this with a butt pic.


----------



## Koala_Tea_

MermaidSong said:


> So tempted to reply to this with a butt pic.



omg xDD


----------



## PandaNikita

Spoiler: argh I wish it was Halloween still



(btw it's too early for Christmas decorations ;___; )
*don't attack me lol*







don't quote this, unless you want your pirate booty to be ours ;3


----------



## Vizionari

^^ So pretty


----------



## Koala_Tea_

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: argh I wish it was Halloween still
> 
> 
> 
> (btw it's too early for Christmas decorations ;___; )
> *don't attack me lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't quote this, unless you want your pirate booty to be ours ;3



omg , dammit , i had to , but you are literally the prettiest *u*


----------



## Jaebeommie

Spoiler: I WAS SHAKING SO BAD OMG











So I met the guy who voices Hiro in Big Hero 6 today and totally fell in love freaked out.


----------



## Amyy

Jaebeommie said:


> Spoiler: I WAS SHAKING SO BAD OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I met the guy who voices Hiro in Big Hero 6 today and totally fell in love freaked out.



ryan potter, omg <3 
and youre cute c:


----------



## Jaebeommie

sorrynotsorry said:


> ryan potter, omg <3
> and youre cute c:



He was so sweet and had such awesome manners ; u ; 
And thank you! (Not used to hearing that tbh eep.)


----------



## Toaru

My improvised Halloween-costume, starring white gloves, top-hats and Triforce 8D



Spoiler


----------



## Gregriii

omfg, everyone here is tumblr and kawaii and cute and everything ewe


----------



## SuzannaBanana

A selfie from today c:


Spoiler



View attachment 74819


----------



## Sanaki

Spoiler


----------



## Princess

Ahri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74859



you're so gorgeous *_*


----------



## Sanaki

Princess said:


> you're so gorgeous *_*



thank u <3 ;*


----------



## Katelyn

Omg everyone on here is so cute and then there's me (#／。＼#)



Spoiler: Why can't I be Kawaii?! xD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

katiegurl1223 said:


> Omg everyone on here is so cute and then there's me (#／。＼#)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Why can't I be Kawaii?! xD
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74860



Dam all these beautiful people also why can't I have dimples like that my face s so plain except for sunspots -.-


----------



## DarkOnyx

Everytime I go in this thread I instantly feel bad about myself.xD


----------



## JennaBoo

Everyone on this site is so gorgeous and adorable! I'm like the odd one out TT^TT


----------



## Netphlix

--


----------



## DarkOnyx

Netphlix said:


> Spoiler: its cold



You look hot in that picture.


----------



## Netphlix

sharkystriker22 said:


> You look hot in that picture.



Aw shucks, thank you lil shark :>


----------



## Koala_Tea_

Spoiler: meow meow


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Koala_Tea_ said:


> Spoiler: meow meow



That's a very cute picture of you.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ahri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74859



dat rating decay


----------



## Jarrad

I like this thread, loads of people embracing each other n what not. Some of u guys are so confident its so cool

but this thread is literally...



Spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jarrad said:


> I like this thread, loads of people embracing each other n what not. Some of u guys are so confident its so cool
> 
> but this thread is literally...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



dude i think u photoshopped that. its ok, u look rly nice in that cap


----------



## Jarrad

KarlaKGB said:


> dude i think u photoshopped that. its ok, u look rly nice in that cap


----------



## matt

Beary said:


> Spoiler: i'm addicted help



First Ive Seen  kawaii


----------



## Yui Z

Jarrad said:


> I like this thread, loads of people embracing each other n what not. Some of u guys are so confident its so cool
> 
> but this thread is literally...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This is hot. 

Here's a like from me.


----------



## Sanaki

KarlaKGB said:


> dat rating decay



It's ok I still like you


----------



## Cudon

Jarrad said:


> I like this thread, loads of people embracing each other n what not. Some of u guys are so confident its so cool
> 
> but this thread is literally...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


What'd you expect?


----------



## Sanaki

I fish for karlas haterade


----------



## lazuli

GUESS WHO NEEDS A HAIRCUT.



Spoiler:  tw ugly mug











_THISSSSSSSS GUY._

acnlconfessions: all the people in the tbt what do you look like thread are pretty
me: i am the exception


----------



## Capella

Ahri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74859



THAT IS MY DAUGHTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> GUESS WHO NEEDS A HAIRCUT.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  tw ugly mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _THISSSSSSSS GUY._
> 
> acnlconfessions: all the people in the tbt what do you look like thread are pretty
> me: i am the exception


qt


----------



## Sanaki

mom you remembered me <3


----------



## epona

not very recent but this is me n my pal at a rugby match


----------



## CookingOkasan

rip epokasan tag


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> rip epokasan tag



**whoever** made that tag should make it again


----------



## matt

epona said:


> not very recent but this is me n my pal at a rugby match


Cute kawaii


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> **whoever** made that tag should make it again



what do you know, someone did it


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> what do you know, someone did it



thank you mysterious stranger


----------



## CookingOkasan

isha boy


----------



## Buttercup

Spoiler






 hifihihihhihi


----------



## Trundle

ok whoever did this rly hurt my feelings
i'm pretty sure it was tina


----------



## Beary

Trundle said:


> ok whoever did this rly hurt my feelings
> i'm pretty sure it was tina



get teh pitchforks


----------



## Katelyn

All of you are so perfect Dx


Spoiler: Me and my kitteh x3






​


----------



## DarkOnyx

katiegurl1223 said:


> All of you are so perfect Dx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me and my kitteh x3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75055
> 
> 
> ​



You're sopretty!


----------



## asuka

Spoiler: a pic i actually kinda like of myself ayy lmao


----------



## Amyy

asuka said:


> Spoiler: a pic i actually kinda like of myself ayy lmao



You're pretty !


----------



## Milky-Chii

asuka said:


> Spoiler: a pic i actually kinda like of myself ayy lmao



Wow you're so pretty! ♡

- - - Post Merge - - -



katiegurl1223 said:


> All of you are so perfect Dx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me and my kitteh x3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75055
> 
> 
> ​



Soooo cute! n.n


----------



## Mayor Krystal

asuka said:


> Spoiler: a pic i actually kinda like of myself ayy lmao



You're really pretty! And your eyeliner is just ♥


----------



## Cap'n

Everyone in this community is out of this world.  Here's me!


----------



## celerylover

You're all so pretty!


----------



## laurenx

such a n00b to the forums so this doesn't really matter but heres my face ^o^
edit: jesus chrIST thats a large picture


----------



## JennaBoo

KoreanLuxe said:


> my eyes look uneven in this pic x.x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: well here goes nothing..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75118



wow, so gorgeous! You remind me of my friend's girlfriend for some reason!



Lorelei Crossing said:


> View attachment 75119
> 
> such a n00b to the forums so this doesn't really matter but heres my face ^o^
> edit: jesus chrIST thats a large picture



Ugh I swear, this community has the loveliest looking people >.<



Spoiler: this picture was at the gym so I had no makeup on x.x


----------



## laurenx

JennaBoo said:


> wow, so gorgeous! You remind me of my friend's girlfriend for some reason!
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I swear, this community has the loveliest looking people >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this picture was at the gym so I had no makeup on x.x
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75123



exactly, this community has many lovely people in it, including you! you're stunning 
(eeeep no clue how to make one of these spoiler things, proves how n00by I actually am. my picture is embaressingly huge o.o)


----------



## Saylor

Lmao never mind


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Nanobyte

eeeee for reasons I dun wanna put my face out there aaaaa

Just take my word for it
i am the shmexiest mk

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: I sucked it up now look at my sexy face




*HAHA YOU THOUGHT I WAS SERIOUS DIDN'T YOU?*
also that pic is horrendously rushed im sorry


----------



## Princess

MermaidSong said:


> What's it like going out with an NFL star?



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Capella

KoreanLuxe said:


> my eyes look uneven in this pic x.x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: well here goes nothing..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75118



pretty ;o


----------



## ellabella12345

MermaidSong said:


> What's it like going out with an NFL star?



HAHA WAS IT A FAKE PIC?


----------



## celerylover

ellabella12345 said:


> HAHA WAS IT A FAKE PIC?



I think it was :/ 
If you reverse search her avatar, it leads to a model named lauren victoria hanley..


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Here's a pic of my finger nail if the link worked. If not http://i.imgur.com/yMmqCko.jpg there's the link. I only showed my finger nail so that if someone extended the pic somehow it would only show my hand XD.


----------



## ellabella12345

KoreanLuxe said:


> I think it was :/
> If you reverse search her avatar, it leads to a model named lauren victoria hanley..



thats so sad, why would you do that...
but you're so pretty! <3 gorgeous girl!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

ellabella12345 said:


> HAHA WAS IT A FAKE PIC?


Maybe Lauren is trying to pull a Hannah Montana and hide her fame.

http://instagram.com/p/eA8UtCtdIM/?modal=true

https://www.facebook.com/laurhanley...5550646192434/518570618223770/?type=1&theater


----------



## celerylover

I don't know.. especially since it's so easy to find out if someone is lying or not..


----------



## Chaotix

Cap'n said:


> Everyone in this community is out of this world.  Here's me!
> 
> View attachment 75096



you look very pretty.


----------



## Dark

true story


Spoiler



[img]http://i.imgur.com/6JrJIzw.gif[/img]


----------



## Melina

Dark said:


> true story
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [img]http://i.imgur.com/6JrJIzw.gif[/img]



Don't get me excited for nothin'. >:C


----------



## Melina

for da bae princess/pally i ♥ u


----------



## Princess

That septum suits you very well


----------



## CookingOkasan

~photo major ex things~


----------



## Melina

Princess said:


> That septum suits you very well



your face suits you EXTREMELY well


----------



## Princess

Melina said:


> your face suits you EXTREMELY well



U r so cute i can't deal with it


----------



## Melina

Princess said:


> U r so cute i can't deal with it



only have eyes 4 u princess ♥///♥


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> ~photo major ex things~


----------



## CookingOkasan

MermaidSong said:


> I feel like if Jesus released an album this would be the cover.
> 
> It's really nicely done in all honestly. I like the lighting.



the whole project was supposed to be channeling Iron and Wine's Sea and the Rhythm, so essentially you're right


----------



## Melina

CookingOkasan said:


> the whole project was supposed to be channeling Iron and Wine's Sea and the Rhythm, so essentially you're right



I love Iron and Wine! And nice photo.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> the whole project was supposed to be channeling Iron and Wine's Sea and the Rhythm, so essentially you're right


That sounds like the album title.

_Iron and Wine's Sea_

Please add that over it. I bet the album will beat the Walmart Choir.


----------



## Princess

Melina said:


> only have eyes 4 u princess ♥///♥



(◕ω◕✿)


----------



## CookingOkasan

the only one from that project that matters, honestly:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> the only one from that project that matters, honestly:


----------



## CookingOkasan

MermaidSong said:


> That reminds me of the scene from The Blair Witch Project where they find the ear. Only your ear is attached and not severed and bloody.



That was filmed really close to me and I used to mess around those woods all the time


----------



## Princess

CookingOkasan said:


> ~photo major ex things~
> 
> View attachment 75149



oh my


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> That was filmed really close to me and I used to mess around those woods all the time


Did you ever find an ear? Or bodies? Or her?


----------



## CookingOkasan

MermaidSong said:


> Did you ever find an ear? Or bodies? Or her?



only found my pal satan trees and some cool ditches and typical woods stuff


----------



## Jake

CookingOkasan said:


> ~photo major ex things~
> 
> View attachment 75149



puT ON A SHIRT PLS AND ATHANK U


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> only found my pal satan trees and some cool ditches and typical woods stuff


Oh, I see him every month nothing special there.

Do teenagers go there and play pranks? I feel like they would.


----------



## Melina

Forever pouting.


----------



## Nanobyte

nobody told me i was pretty ;^; i cri now


----------



## KarlaKGB

Nanobyte said:


> nobody told me i was pretty ;^; i cri now



u will look pretty if u cry trust me


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I cut my hair off recently so here's a new picture of my facial areas and such.


Spoiler


----------



## Beary

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I cut my hair off recently so here's a new picture of my facial areas and such.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75199



YOUR SKIN IS SO FREAKING NICE
I have
freckles
ghnnnggg


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Beary said:


> YOUR SKIN IS SO FREAKING NICE
> I have
> freckles
> ghnnnggg



Aw, but freckles are cute! I wish I had freckles!
Freckles for everyone.


----------



## Princess

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I cut my hair off recently so here's a new picture of my facial areas and such.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75199



CUTE.


----------



## CookingOkasan

ISHA BOY YOU FEEL ME?
won a smash bros "tournament" at gamestop....
_also look like garbo but that's not the point_


----------



## KarlaKGB

CookingOkasan said:


> View attachment 75242
> 
> ISHA BOY YOU FEEL ME?
> won a smash bros "tournament" at gamestop....



so u beat a 10yo?


----------



## CookingOkasan

I beat like 6 10 year olds and some random nerd that was talking trash but was horrible...

_also everyone got a belt...

also may or may not have sent my friends a picture of me in my underwear wearing it channeling my inner Macho Man/john cena_


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Lauren

So i havent posted for a while, i went to a cheer competition in blackpool last saturday so here are some pictures and the nightout, i blurred out friends faces because this is the internet.






So this is my scorpion, definitely improved! 





my best friend [purple head] and also very good friend. We decided going out in our cheer bows would be fun, it did!





another picture the same at the top!

we won 5 trophies, we entered 5 things.
1st place solo tumble 
1st masters pom (the dj messed up their music so we had to shout the beats for them, they still won without their music)
1st senior pom (bound to come first, we're European champions.)

3rd senior coed
3rd duo (ended up being a solo due to a broken foot.)
I'd show you a team photo but i'd have to blur all faces, useless really!

FEVER ELITE! <3


----------



## epona

Spoiler: family portrait


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Lauren said:


> So i havent posted for a while, i went to a cheer competition in blackpool last saturday so here are some pictures and the nightout, i blurred out friends faces because this is the internet.
> 
> 
> So this is my scorpion, definitely improved!
> 
> [img]
> my best friend [purple head] and also very good friend. We decided going out in our cheer bows would be fun, it did!
> 
> [img]
> another picture the same at the top!
> 
> we won 5 trophies, we entered 5 things.
> 1st place solo tumble
> 1st masters pom (the dj messed up their music so we had to shout the beats for them, they still won without their music)
> 1st senior pom (bound to come first, we're European champions.)
> 
> 3rd senior coed
> 3rd duo (ended up being a solo due to a broken foot.)
> I'd show you a team photo but i'd have to blur all faces, useless really!
> 
> FEVER ELITE! <3[/QUOTE]Looking adorable, Lauren! It looks really fun.


----------



## Princess

Lauren said:


> So i havent posted for a while, i went to a cheer competition in blackpool last saturday so here are some pictures and the nightout, i blurred out friends faces because this is the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my scorpion, definitely improved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best friend [purple head] and also very good friend. We decided going out in our cheer bows would be fun, it did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another picture the same at the top!
> 
> we won 5 trophies, we entered 5 things.
> 1st place solo tumble
> 1st masters pom (the dj messed up their music so we had to shout the beats for them, they still won without their music)
> 1st senior pom (bound to come first, we're European champions.)
> 
> 3rd senior coed
> 3rd duo (ended up being a solo due to a broken foot.)
> I'd show you a team photo but i'd have to blur all faces, useless really!
> 
> FEVER ELITE! <3


you are so gorgeous look at dem boobs 2

- - - Post Merge - - -



epona said:


> Spoiler: family portrait



your dog is so cute


----------



## Lauren

aw thanks jess and Pally, good friends <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> you are so gorgeous look at dem boobs 2


I was trying to be polite and not comment on dem *******. But Pally just went for it.


----------



## Lauren

MermaidSong said:


> I was trying to be polite and not comment on dem *******. But Pally just went for it.



you should see one photo i wont put on here, daamnmn boooobies


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Lauren said:


> you should see one photo i wont put on here, daamnmn boooobies


I try and keep mine out of photos because whenever they are there every comment is, "Omg boobs."

But I saw it on IG so I know what one you mean.


----------



## Koala_Tea_

Spoiler: click if you're not afraid or ugliness












 IM THE ONE ON THE RIGHT


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I may have changed my hair yet again.



Spoiler: I have a problem


----------



## Byngo

Lauren said:


> So i havent posted for a while, i went to a cheer competition in blackpool last saturday so here are some pictures and the nightout, i blurred out friends faces because this is the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my scorpion, definitely improved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best friend [purple head] and also very good friend. We decided going out in our cheer bows would be fun, it did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another picture the same at the top!
> 
> we won 5 trophies, we entered 5 things.
> 1st place solo tumble
> 1st masters pom (the dj messed up their music so we had to shout the beats for them, they still won without their music)
> 1st senior pom (bound to come first, we're European champions.)
> 
> 3rd senior coed
> 3rd duo (ended up being a solo due to a broken foot.)
> I'd show you a team photo but i'd have to blur all faces, useless really!
> 
> FEVER ELITE! <3



Lauren. Your boobs. Can I try them on?


----------



## Capella

Koala_Tea_ said:


> Spoiler: click if you're not afraid or ugliness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM THE ONE ON THE RIGHT


omg ur such a qt


----------



## Koala_Tea_

Capella said:


> omg ur such a qt



ohohohooh , your kidding right ?


----------



## Nanobyte

Koala_Tea_ said:


> ohohohooh , your kidding right ?



I'm uglier than you ok don't go taking my title


----------



## Koala_Tea_

Nanobyte said:


> I'm uglier than you ok don't go taking my title



OHOHOHO , I'm way uglier , don't be stealing mi title ///snaps


----------



## Beary

Koala_Tea_ said:


> OHOHOHO , I'm way uglier , don't be stealing mi title ///snaps



I'M UGLIER THAN BOTH OF YOUUUU
//shakes fist


----------



## Koala_Tea_

Beary said:


> I'M UGLIER THAN BOTH OF YOUUUU
> //shakes fist



OHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOH I THINK THAT STATEMENT IS INCORRECT , ADORABLE PUG !


----------



## Beary

Koala_Tea_ said:


> OHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOH I THINK THAT STATEMENT IS INCORRECT , ADORABLE PUG !



*cyborg crab bear pug


----------



## Koala_Tea_

Beary said:


> *cyborg crab bear pug



creepy


----------



## Beary

Koala_Tea_ said:


> creepy



I said I was ugliest


----------



## Reindeer

Currently in this thread:


----------



## Trickilicky

Reindeer said:


> Currently in this thread:



lmao irl. I only came in here cause I thought you'd posted a selfie! haha


----------



## ceo

Lmao not the most gracious picture, I really hate when my dark circles under my eyes get really visible, but this is the most recent pic of me.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

ceo said:


> View attachment 75337
> Lmao not the most gracious picture, I really hate when my dark circles under my eyes get really visible, but this is the most recent pic of me.


Too cute!
(And look at your MH dolls!)
You have the prettiest eyes ever.
I can't even tell what color they are, lol.
Gray...? Blue? 
Well, whatever they are, I love them.

(Feeling you on the dark circles thing. I look undead half the time.)


----------



## ceo

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Too cute!
> (And look at your MH dolls!)
> You have the prettiest eyes ever.
> I can't even tell what color they are, lol.
> Gray...? Blue?
> Well, whatever they are, I love them.
> 
> (Feeling you on the dark circles thing. I look undead half the time.)



Aawww you're too nice (uwu) <3 and I usually say my eyes are pale blue haha


----------



## Zulehan

Reindeer said:


> Currently in this thread:


Nice drawing.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Wow, this picture looks a lot more miserable than I planned out for it to be, lol


----------



## DarkOnyx

FoxWolf64 said:


> View attachment 75509
> Wow, this picture looks a lot more miserable than I planned out for it to be, lol



Hot.


----------



## Melina

MermaidSong said:


> I may have changed my hair yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I have a problem



PRETTY. <3


----------



## easpa

Spoiler







awful picture but I got my team rocket shirt a few days ago and honestly I make a decent nameless grunt


----------



## cannedcommunism

DarkOnyx said:


> Hot.



Thx, that's a comment I never get ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pachireecko said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75658
> 
> 
> 
> awful picture but I got my team rocket shirt a few days ago and honestly I make a decent nameless grunt



OH SHUT UP YOU LOOK GREAT

You also look a lot like somebody from my school.


----------



## Capella

FoxWolf64 said:


> View attachment 75509
> Wow, this picture looks a lot more miserable than I planned out for it to be, lol



where is ur dog


----------



## Keyblade

cat in the hat


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Melina said:


> PRETTY. <3


Thank you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keyblade said:


> cat in the hat


----------



## DarkOnyx

Keyblade said:


> cat in the hat
> View attachment 75683



C.U.T.E.


----------



## SpatialSilence




----------



## Fawning

Keyblade said:


> cat in the hat
> View attachment 75683



Oh my god, you're gorgeous! ;__;
loving your eyeliner flicks, btw. well done.


----------



## June Bug

Have 6 bad quality photos of yours truly, all in one collage. Also, everyone is so good looking on this forum.


----------



## CookingOkasan

collage squad


----------



## Beary

Pretty unflattering picture of me without my glasses.
And OMG I JUST NOTICED I HAVE YELLOW IN ONLY MY LEFT EYE
WHAT


----------



## cannedcommunism

Beary said:


> View attachment 75801
> 
> Pretty unflattering picture of me without my glasses.
> And OMG I JUST NOTICED I HAVE YELLOW IN ONLY MY LEFT EYE
> WHAT



U look fab gurl

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> where is ur dog



I'M SORRY
I HAD TO GIVE HIM A BREAK
HE WAS STARTING TO HATE ME FOR BEING DRAGGED INTO SELFIES
IT'S NOT MY FAULT OKAYYYY


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: my best recent picture







So I took this on Tuesday, and I actually like a picture of me for once

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I cropped my friends out for reasons.


----------



## cannedcommunism

PokeCam420 said:


> Spoiler: my best recent picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75886
> 
> 
> So I took this on Tuesday, and I actually like a picture of me for once
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and I cropped my friends out for reasons.



U look gr8 man

Me and my dog, who has a certain amount of fame on this site as well


----------



## Cam1

FoxWolf64 said:


> U look gr8 man
> View attachment 75908
> Me and my dog, who has a certain amount of fame on this site as well



You too, man!


----------



## cannedcommunism

PokeCam420 said:


> You too, man!



Thanks!


----------



## NewLeaf13

Why you don't take selfies at 2 in the morning.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

NewLeaf13 said:


> Why you don't take selfies at 2 in the morning.
> View attachment 75912



u look beautiful man


----------



## NewLeaf13

Mahoushoujo said:


> u look beautiful man



Thank you.


----------



## Aradai

I dedicate this selfie to my wife mahou because she is sweet as the chocolate I am holding



Spoiler: I was in the middle of eating a piece so that's why my face looks weird as hell


----------



## Wish

is there a reason my pictures always go sideways lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

Aradai said:


> I dedicate this selfie to my wife mahou because she is sweet as the chocolate I am holding
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I was in the middle of eating a piece so that's why my face looks weird as hell



r u genuine chocolateface


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Aradai said:


> I dedicate this selfie to my wife mahou because she is sweet as the chocolate I am holding
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I was in the middle of eating a piece so that's why my face looks weird as hell



I AM SCREAIGN OH MY GOD I LOVE U UR SO PRETTY WIFE wTF !!!!!!!!!!!! <3333


----------



## Aradai

KarlaKGB said:


> r u genuine chocolateface


yes the chocolate factories take pieces of my body and melt them
i et someone is eating my pinky rn


----------



## Beary

Aradai said:


> yes the chocolate factories take pieces of my body and melt them
> i et someone is eating my pinky rn



Where do you get replacement body parts?


----------



## Aradai

Beary said:


> Where do you get replacement body parts?


i eat the chocolate

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mahoushoujo said:


> I AM SCREAIGN OH MY GOD I LOVE U UR SO PRETTY WIFE wTF !!!!!!!!!!!! <3333


( *｀ω?)


----------



## Tessie

Spoiler: selfie i took before going to thanksgiving dinner party












sorry 4 da blurryness


----------



## DarkOnyx

Tessie said:


> Spoiler: selfie i took before going to thanksgiving dinner party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry 4 da blurryness



Cute.^-^


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tessie said:


> Spoiler: selfie i took before going to thanksgiving dinner party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry 4 da blurryness



ayy lmao


----------



## Tessie

KarlaKGB said:


> ayy lmao


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tessie said:


>



do not want


----------



## Princess

Tessie said:


> Spoiler: selfie i took before going to thanksgiving dinner party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry 4 da blurryness


Holy frick ur pretty


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tessie said:


> Spoiler: selfie i took before going to thanksgiving dinner party
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> sorry 4 da blurryness :lemon:[/QUOTE]You're really pretty!


----------



## Tessie

Thank you for the nice compliments  very sweet


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

This is what happens when Gabriel wants attention



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

lemme hit dat weed



Spoiler



~~brushing the teeth~~~


----------



## Yui Z

Jake. said:


> lemme hit dat weed
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ~~brushing the teeth~~~


I hope you remembered to brush your back teeth...

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoctorGallifrey said:


> This is what happens when Gabriel wants attention
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nice posters.


----------



## KelseyHendrix

This looks fun I'm jumping in. My hair is messy and there's a cat.



Spoiler: ayy lmao


----------



## gumdrop

bloop


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

gumdrop said:


> bloop


----------



## gumdrop

MermaidSong said:


> You're so frickin' cute. Jesus. And your really match your avatar.



thanks!!


----------



## Zedark

KelseyHendrix said:


> This looks fun I'm jumping in. My hair is messy and there's a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ayy lmao



Your cat doesn't look very happy to be participating in the photo XD


----------



## Yui Z

KelseyHendrix said:


> This looks fun I'm jumping in. My hair is messy and there's a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ayy lmao



Have you dip-dyed your hair blue, or is that just the lighting? You look super fabulous!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> Have you dip-dyed your hair blue, or is that just the lighting? You look super fabulous!



wat kind of strange lighting do u see?????


----------



## KelseyHendrix

Yui Z said:


> Have you dip-dyed your hair blue, or is that just the lighting? You look super fabulous!



Not the lighting. I had ombre hair, I'll post a picture below, and had my hair lady just add in some pink and blue. Pink didn't turn out very well, but the blue did. Thank you! <3



Spoiler: yay ombre


----------



## KarlaKGB

KelseyHendrix said:


> Not the lighting. I had ombre hair, I'll post a picture below, and had my hair lady just add in some pink and blue. Pink didn't turn out very well, but the blue did. Thank you! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yay ombre



who r those homos on ur wall??


----------



## KelseyHendrix

KarlaKGB said:


> who r those homos on ur wall??



If you're calling them homos, I'll go ahead and assume that you know who they are and are just being insulting, haha.


----------



## KarlaKGB

KelseyHendrix said:


> If you're calling them homos, I'll go ahead and assume that you know who they are and are just being insulting, haha.



dude homo is not an insult wtf


----------



## Goth

KarlaKGB said:


> dude homo is not an insult wtf



yea that's hetrosexism


----------



## Jake

Yui Z said:


> I hope you remembered to brush your back teeth...



I did!! I brushed them for 3 mins


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> lemme hit dat weed
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ~~brushing the teeth~~~



420 blaze it ayy lmao nice hair


----------



## Caius

Remember Guys

Rules and Guidelines. 

*
Be sure your forum posts actually contribute to the topic being discussed.
Posts that contain solely "Lol", "This", GIF/image replies, or other short remarks are usually better suited for chatrooms than forum discussions.
Keep your posts coherent and try your best to use good grammar.
Do not post in an old thread if the topic is no longer relevant. This is known as bumping a thread.
Try to not bump your own 'shop' thread for at least two hours between posts.
*


----------



## Zane

gumdrop said:


> bloop
> View attachment 76066



Oh my god your hair is flawless.


----------



## gumdrop

Zane said:


> Oh my god your hair is flawless.


thanks! (it's a wig tho lmAO)


----------



## Gregriii

ewe


----------



## Marmoset

I look like a primate of course C:


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler












Haven't posted here in a good ten years so here's me in a Christmas sweater.

Ew. I don't like the attached image thing.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Hi



Spoiler











Bye


----------



## Jamborenium

It's me and I am fab​


----------



## puppycat

Hi, hello. It's winter and it's cold and ugh.


----------



## Katelyn

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted here in a good ten years so here's me in a Christmas sweater.
> 
> Ew. I don't like the attached image thing.



You remind me of Adam from the YouTube channel Rooster Teeth...I think it's the beard.


----------



## Cory

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted here in a good ten years so here's me in a Christmas sweater.
> 
> Ew. I don't like the attached image thing.



This made me moist


----------



## Princess

puppycat said:


> Hi, hello. It's winter and it's cold and ugh.
> 
> View attachment 76284


Wah I want my nose ring back 
Also pretty!


----------



## puppycat

Princess said:


> Wah I want my nose ring back
> Also pretty!



Aw, then get it back! I'm encouraging you. c: And aw, thank you! <3


----------



## MrPicklez

Cory said:


> This made me moist



Oh my goodness gracious.


----------



## Zedark

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted here in a good ten years so here's me in a Christmas sweater.
> 
> Ew. I don't like the attached image thing.



Your beard is impressive. If I tried to grow one it would just be peach fluff XD


----------



## KelseyHendrix

katiegurl1223 said:


> You remind me of Adam from the YouTube channel Rooster Teeth...I think it's the beard.



Oh god I love Achievement Hunter. He reminds me of Jack, but it's totally the beard.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: ayy lmao


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: ayy lmao



lookin swag fam


----------



## Cory

Spoiler: because natty told me to


----------



## CookingOkasan

woah! I thought you were like 12 Cory and you look nothing like I pictured in my head


----------



## SockHead

im a goober


----------



## Radda

Nothing here man.People are hot.


----------



## Byngo

Cory said:


> Spoiler: because natty told me to
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76389



are you high


----------



## Cory

Natty said:


> are you high



What the **** did you just ****ing say about me, you little *****? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the **** out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my ****ing words. You think you can get away with saying that **** to me over the Internet? Think again, ****er. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re ****ing dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little ****. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your ****ing tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will **** fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re ****ing dead, kiddo.


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: ayy lmao



not bad

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> im a goober


wb goofy goober


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

puppycat said:


> Hi, hello. It's winter and it's cold and ugh.


----------



## Angelmarina

I'm not very photogenic and I look horrible in this picture. >.<



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

puppycat said:


> Aw, then get it back! I'm encouraging you. c: And aw, thank you! <3



I will as soon as I'm done clinical


----------



## Tessie

Angelmarina said:


> I'm not very photogenic and I look horrible in this picture. >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i think your eyes are absolutely gorgeous! especially the shape.


----------



## puppycat

MermaidSong said:


> You're really pretty!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I was not prepared for this.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You're back!!



Thank you! <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

puppycat said:


> Thank you! <3


You're welcome! Also loving your username/avvie combo.


----------



## Amyy

hi


Spoiler: cause black and white filters are cool


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Amyy said:


> hi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cause black and white filters are cool
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76418


omg ur so pretty w..


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Behold my ugliness...


----------



## puppycat

MermaidSong said:


> You're welcome! Also loving your username/avvie combo.



Ugh, you're such a doll! Thank you! I love your username/avvie combo as well. <3


----------



## Amyy

Mahoushoujo said:


> omg ur so pretty w..



aw thank you!


----------



## puppycat

Amyy said:


> hi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cause black and white filters are cool
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76418



You are so cute. <3


----------



## Amyy

puppycat said:


> You are so cute. <3



thank you !


----------



## N y x

while browsing the forum, i found this thread and thought, _what the heck_. so, hi. i just recently cut all of my hair off.


----------



## Reenhard

N y x said:


> while browsing the forum, i found this thread and thought, _what the heck_. so, hi. i just recently cut all of my hair off.
> 
> View attachment 76434



You looks amazing! Really hot!~
 I wish I could have short hair but I dont fit in it. :C


----------



## Mahoushoujo

N y x said:


> while browsing the forum, i found this thread and thought, _what the heck_. so, hi. i just recently cut all of my hair off.
> 
> View attachment 76434



ur so pretty aa i rlly like ur hair


----------



## cannedcommunism

N y x said:


> while browsing the forum, i found this thread and thought, _what the heck_. so, hi. i just recently cut all of my hair off.
> 
> View attachment 76434


Love the hair! My sister pulled that off for awhile, but now she has it died black. It looks great on you.


----------



## Reenhard

oooooolllddd


----------



## Princess

N y x said:


> while browsing the forum, i found this thread and thought, _what the heck_. so, hi. i just recently cut all of my hair off.
> 
> View attachment 76434



hot damn ma


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

N y x said:


> while browsing the forum, i found this thread and thought, _what the heck_. so, hi. i just recently cut all of my hair off.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Since it seems like my post from yesterday didn't show up for some odd reason, I'll try this image instead...


----------



## oath2order

*[REDACTED]*

surprisingly decent selfie


----------



## CookingOkasan

Y'all got buns?


----------



## jakeypride

CookingOkasan said:


> Y'all got buns?
> 
> View attachment 76503


Seriously so hot... *drools*


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> Y'all got buns?


----------



## CookingOkasan

this girl asked me if it was a sock bun and I had to google it.
_also RIP Epokasan again. It looks like it's not meant to be Annie. I'd still buy you a friendly pint though._

nice buns though. my hair is usually the messiest like tbh that was a try hard updo.


----------



## Katelyn

CookingOkasan said:


> Y'all got buns?
> 
> View attachment 76503



That bun is perfect, man.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> this girl asked me if it was a sock bun and I had to google it.
> _also RIP Epokasan again. It looks like it's not meant to be Annie. I'd still buy you a friendly pint though._
> 
> nice buns though. my hair is usually the messiest like tbh that was a try hard updo.


Thick hair unite.

Sometimes I try and make a bun neat and then I realize I left like a giant piece of hair out or something and I just give up.


----------



## jakeypride

MermaidSong said:


> Thick hair unite.
> 
> Sometimes I try and make a bun neat and then I realize I left like a giant piece of hair out or something and I just give up.



Thick hair is the worst... 5th grade...


----------



## Sharona

Spoiler


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Y'all got buns?
> 
> View attachment 76503



You wanna go touch buns later?

But seriously I wish I could grow out my hair long again. I just can't handle all the upkeep. Haha


----------



## Princess

CookingOkasan said:


> Y'all got buns?
> 
> View attachment 76503


god bless your man bun pls never let it go


----------



## Zulehan

CookingOkasan said:


> Y'all got buns?
> 
> View attachment 76503


My first thought: It's Hattori Genosuke from _Zatoichi the Blind Swordsman_!


----------



## uyumin

I wish I could a doggie selfie :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> god bless your man bun pls never let it go



XD soo funny..!


----------



## pori

i look like garbage OP.


----------



## Wish

Eh


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Spoiler: got a new tablet


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Spoiler: got a new tablet



You remind me of TheEasterEggHunter from YouTube


----------



## f11

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Spoiler: got a new tablet


youre cute..


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

PoizonMushro0m said:


> You remind me of TheEasterEggHunter from YouTube


I don't see the resemblance 


Crys said:


> youre cute..


Thank you


----------



## Skep

Spoiler











sorry it's so dark lmao


----------



## jakeypride

Just told my friends I was in Australia...





THIS PICTURE WAS A JOKE, IT'S A HORRIBLE PICTURE OF ME...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Spoiler: got a new tablet
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]Cute!
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Skep, post: 4239697, member: 54447"][spoiler][IMG][/spoiler]
> 
> sorry it's so dark lmao[/QUOTE]You're pretty!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Skep said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's so dark lmao



have u heard of a thing called a light that lets u see when its dark


----------



## Skep

KarlaKGB said:


> have u heard of a thing called a light that lets u see when its dark



since ur dying to see me in the light 



Spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB

r ur lashes always like that and r u always in a car??


----------



## Skep

KarlaKGB said:


> r ur lashes always like that and r u always in a car??



yea sorrynotsorry


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Skep said:


> since ur dying to see me in the light
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



skEP UR S OPRETTY OH MY GODD


----------



## kesttang

KarlaKGB said:


> r ur lashes always like that and r u always in a car??



it iz prob she iz alwayz in a car. drivin ya kno? selfie while drivin, it's a fad rite nao.


----------



## Psydye

Spoiler






A really recent photo. I shaved.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Skep said:


> since ur dying to see me in the light
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Is that your natural hair color or did you dye it?


----------



## Jarrad

CookingOkasan said:


> Y'all got buns?
> 
> View attachment 76503



u look like khal drogo


----------



## Chaotix

Wish said:


> Eh



It's a nice pic and I had to turn my laptop sideways to see it.


----------



## Skep

Mahoushoujo said:


> skEP UR S OPRETTY OH MY GODD



thx mahou!!!!<33

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> Is that your natural hair color or did you dye it?



100% natural


----------



## Trundle

Skep said:


> thx mahou!!!!<33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 100% natural



you would probably actually look really good if you didn't have so much makeup 
o well


----------



## Skep

Trundle said:


> you would probably actually look really good if you didn't have so much makeup
> o well



i will wear as much makeup as i please, it makes me feel much more confident in myself
i don't have time for your douchebag commentary


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> have u heard of a thing called a light that lets u see when its dark



wat


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> you would probably actually look really good if you didn't have so much makeup
> o well



hey fock u dont be a little biatch


----------



## Capella

Trundle said:


> you would probably actually look really good if you didn't have so much makeup
> o well



how are u not banned jfc


----------



## Jarrad

Trundle said:


> you would probably actually look really good if you didn't have so much makeup
> o well



why would you even say that to someone lol 

go spread your poison elsewhere


----------



## Skep

KarlaKGB said:


> hey fock u dont be a little biatch



it's alright, he can't help it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> how are u not banned jfc



i agree 100%

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> why would you even say that to someone lol
> 
> go spread your poison elsewhere



ty jarrad <3


----------



## Javocado

I don't think he meant to offend you though and if he did he will *makeup* for it


----------



## Skep

Javocado said:


> I don't think he meant to offend you though and if he did he will *makeup* for it



nah i'm pretty sure he meant to offend me


----------



## Jarrad

Javocado said:


> I don't think he meant to offend you though and if he did he will *makeup* for it



hi dad


----------



## Ashtot

Skep said:


> nah i'm pretty sure he meant to offend me



no he didnt but he can be a stupid horse sometimes and i apologize for his words


----------



## Skep

Ashtot said:


> no he didnt but he can be a stupid horse sometimes and i apologize for his words



thank you ashtot


----------



## Ashtot

Skep said:


> thank you ashtot



np (╯◕_◕)╯


----------



## Jake

Skep said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> menopause
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's so dark lmao


U have rly nice teeth!!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Jarrad said:


> u look like khal drogo



Dothraki ponytail coming right up.......


----------



## Jarrad

CookingOkasan said:


> Dothraki ponytail coming right up.......



thank you

ps sry about ur loss

poor Rhaego


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> I don't think he meant to offend you though and if he did he will *makeup* for it



**** i laughed


----------



## Trundle

o lol sorry I worded that wrong 

all I meant to say was that your eyelashes look unnaturally long but it's all a matter of opinion 
you are a very good looking person
i apologize for my harsh words. is there anything I can do to remedy the situation?


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> o lol sorry I worded that wrong
> 
> all I meant to say was that your eyelashes look unnaturally long but it's all a matter of opinion
> you are a very good looking person
> i apologize for my harsh words. is there anything I can do to remedy the situation?



If u give me ur hot bro my mom said u can have a lolly bag


----------



## Trundle

Jake. said:


> If u give me ur hot bro my mom said u can have a lolly bag



people are accusing me of being a terrible person but Ashtot and I are sexually harassed by jake every day


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> people are accusing me of being a terrible person but Ashtot and I are sexually harassed by jake every day



but jake calls ppl hot not ugly


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> people are accusing me of being a terrible person but Ashtot and I are sexually harassed by jake every day



My mom said she is gonna call ur mom and have a nice long chat with her


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Trundle said:


> you would probably actually look really good if you didn't have so much makeup
> o well


That's not even a lot of makeup what.


----------



## SockHead

Trundle said:


> Ashtot and I are sexually harassed by jake every day



honey thats a compliment


----------



## Princess

Trundle said:


> o lol sorry I worded that wrong
> 
> all I meant to say was that your eyelashes look unnaturally long but it's all a matter of opinion
> you are a very good looking person
> i apologize for my harsh words. is there anything I can do to remedy the situation?



???? unnaturally long???
have you seen keyblade's? Her lashes are extremely long and they're natural (and beautiful)
no one's wearing makeup or not weaking makeup 2 impress u soz


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Trundle said:


> you would probably actually look really good if you didn't have so much makeup
> o well


----------



## Trundle

Princess said:


> ???? unnaturally long???
> have you seen keyblade's? Her lashes are extremely long and they're natural (and beautiful)
> no one's wearing makeup or not weaking makeup 2 impress u soz



yes that's very true. I don't think I asked them to impress me, I was just saying I would probably like them better if they did not have makeup. it's no big deal, it was remedied and she forgave me. could you not try to instigate? i can post my own opinion if I want to. you don't need to assume i'm asking her to freakin change


----------



## Jarrad

Trundle said:


> yes that's very true. I don't think I asked them to impress me, I was just saying I would probably like them better if they did not have makeup. it's no big deal, it was remedied and she forgave me. could you not try to instigate? i can post my own opinion if I want to. you don't need to assume i'm asking her to freakin change



A bit hypocritical of you since you post my goodbye thread everywhere l0l


----------



## Ashtot

guys dont turn this thread into crap pls


----------



## Trundle

aa


----------



## SockHead

thank you ashton


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Jarrad said:


> why would you even say that to someone lol
> 
> go spread your poison elsewhere



I shall not be spread, thanks!


----------



## Princess

Trundle said:


> yes that's very true. I don't think I asked them to impress me, I was just saying I would probably like them better if they did not have makeup. it's no big deal, it was remedied and she forgave me. could you not try to instigate? i can post my own opinion if I want to. you don't need to assume i'm asking her to freakin change


I'm not instigating I'm stating my opinion like u r!


----------



## Capella

Trundle said:


>



hmm... you'd look better without so much makeup, oh well


----------



## Princess

Ashtot said:


> guys dont turn this thread into crap pls



How can it b if such beautiful faces


----------



## Gandalf

Time to get back to the topic. These situations are better handled through private messaging, no need to clutter a public thread.


----------



## Murray

Gandalf said:


> Time to get back to the topic. These situations are better handled through private messaging, no need to clutter a public thread.



wow i opened this thread expecting a picture of you. very disappointed.


----------



## N y x

Reenhard said:


> You looks amazing! Really hot!~
> I wish I could have short hair but I dont fit in it. :C



ah, thank you so much, love! it was a really scary process and i cried for about a week. now that i'm used to it, though, it's not so bad. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mahoushoujo said:


> ur so pretty aa i rlly like ur hair



thank you so much, cutie! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



FoxWolf64 said:


> Love the hair! My sister pulled that off for awhile, but now she has it died black. It looks great on you.



wow, thank you so much! i was thinking about dying it black, but i'm definitely digging the brown and blonde. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> hot damn ma



baby, let me holla @ u. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> So jealous. Short hair is amazing on girls and I wish I had the balls to do it. Also, your makeup is on point.



ah, thank you! it was s c a r y. like, extremely. but in the end, i'm glad i went through it it. and oh, girl. thanks. :*


----------



## Cory

Trundle said:


>



hot


----------



## Princess

hallo


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Princess said:


> hallo



ur so pretty palllly :OOO


----------



## Princess

Mahoushoujo said:


> ur so pretty palllly :OOO



ty :*** <3


----------



## Keyblade

PALLY U R SO GORGEOUS JESUS CHRISTMAS


----------



## Princess

Keyblade said:


> PALLY U R SO GORGEOUS JESUS CHRISTMAS



TYSM SWEET CHEEKS


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> hallo



not too shabby!!


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> not too shabby!!



second compliment ever from u thank


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


>


----------



## N y x

Princess said:


> hallo



You are so gorgeous. <3


----------



## jakeypride

Womp.


----------



## Princess

MermaidSong said:


> Gorgeous gal!


thats u ty bb

- - - Post Merge - - -



N y x said:


> You are so gorgeous. <3



thank you qt!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> thats u ty bb


No u are prettiest princess


----------



## SockHead

Princess said:


> ~
> hallo



pretty princess!!!


----------



## DarkOnyx

jakeypride said:


> Womp.



You're hot. I love that penguin too. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> hallo



Why is everyone so cute?  You gorgeous gal! xD LOL jk about the typical diva talk.  You're so pretty. ^_^


----------



## jakeypride

DarkOnyx said:


> You're hot. I love that penguin too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so cute?  You gorgeous gal! xD LOL jk about the typical diva talk.  You're so pretty. ^_^


Thanks!  I feel so pretty...


----------



## Chaotix

Princess said:


> hallo



Very cute pic there.

sorry if I went over the line there.


----------



## Amyy

Princess said:


> hallo



pretty <3


----------



## Virals

boops this here


----------



## Jake

Princess said:


> hallo



ur the most disgusting human being i have ever seen


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jake. said:


> ur the most disgusting human being i have ever seen



wow dude dont be rude

only the second most disgusting


----------



## N y x

Virals said:


> boops this here



Wow, you're a babe. <3


----------



## SockHead

Chaotix said:


> Very cute pic there.
> 
> sorry if I went over the line there.


----------



## Tao

Disappointed that I can't find any stupid or recent pictures -.- The only clear or recent picture of me I ever have is one from last year...

View attachment 76910


Or one from about 6 months ago that isn't that clear, but I look kewl :3

View attachment 76911



Edit: I wear that 'overshirt' a lot...


----------



## Princess

KarlaKGB said:


> wow dude dont be rude
> 
> only the second most disgusting



thank u 
u n jake r the sweetest

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> pretty princess!!!





DarkOnyx said:


> You're hot. I love that penguin too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so cute?  You gorgeous gal! xD LOL jk about the typical diva talk.  You're so pretty. ^_^





Chaotix said:


> Very cute pic there.
> 
> sorry if I went over the line there.





Amyy said:


> pretty <3



thank u all!!! <3


----------



## Princess

Virals said:


> boops this here



CUTE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Disappointed that I can't find any stupid or recent pictures -.- The only clear or recent picture of me I ever have is one from last year...
> 
> View attachment 76910
> 
> Or one from about 6 months ago that isn't that clear, but I look kewl :3
> 
> View attachment 76911
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I wear that 'overshirt' a lot...


Are you in a band?


----------



## Tao

Princess said:


> Are you in a band?




I *was*, but I left it since everybody else got lazy and it was just me doing/writing everything...
I'm 'technically' in one now but it's more like 'just an idea' right now since finding a drummer is hard xD Drummers are always the hard one to find (or at least a decent one).

I've been in bands pretty much non stop since I was about 15. This is like the only time I've not been in one  I still do stuff on my own and I occasionally fill in for local bands if they for some reason don't have a guitarist.


----------



## Trundle




----------



## Cory

Trundle said:


>


so cute


----------



## badcrumbs

I love this because I look like I'm crying, but I am really about to sneeze.


----------



## Javocado

badcrumbs said:


> I love this because I look like I'm crying, but I am really about to sneeze.



bless u


----------



## Princess

badcrumbs said:


> I love this because I look like I'm crying, but I am really about to sneeze.



gesundheit


----------



## badcrumbs

Thanks, guys. But it didn't save her face from getting snotted on.

Sry Courtney


----------



## laurenx

Spoiler: booooo






i couldn't quite pic which to post. the first is before a wedding, the second is what i look like the rest of my life when i sit in my room on ac ^o^


----------



## Tessie

wow i envy your devotion to your retainer, even wearing them to weddings and such. 


after i got my braces off i think i stopped wearing my retainer after 2 hours.


ur hair is pretty and long. 




qt


----------



## laurenx

Tessie said:


> wow i envy your devotion to your retainer, even wearing them to weddings and such.
> 
> 
> after i got my braces off i think i stopped wearing my retainer after 2 hours.
> 
> 
> ur hair is pretty and long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qt



funny story, missing a tooth so its attached to my retainer. basically a requirement until im 18


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Spoiler: In which I discovered my earwarmers and big hair make me look hecka 80's


----------



## Brackets

ah why the hell not


Spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB

Annachie said:


> ah why the hell not
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77054



u look gorge annachibi


----------



## Brackets

KarlaKGB said:


> u look gorge annachibi



cheers m8


----------



## Trundle

Annachie said:


> cheers m8



Your face reminds me a little bit of epona from the forums! Both gorge + presh


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> Your face reminds me a little bit of epona from the forums! Both gorge + presh



ur right, must be the celtic influence


----------



## SockHead

MermaidSong said:


> Spoiler: In which I discovered my earwarmers and big hair make me look hecka 80's
> 
> 
> 
> ~



so pretty jess!!!


----------



## Brackets

Trundle said:


> Your face reminds me a little bit of epona from the forums! Both gorge + presh



aww thank you! and yeah i guess we do look a bit similar


----------



## Lambish

*>///< ♥*
*I just thought my husband would appreciate being out of this :3*


----------



## Princess

MermaidSong said:


> Spoiler: In which I discovered my earwarmers and big hair make me look hecka 80's



So gorgeous oh my


----------



## Zedark

I'm wearing a huge smile in this photo



Spoiler: Photo


----------



## Keyblade

hello :3


----------



## epona

Trundle said:


> Your face reminds me a little bit of epona from the forums! Both gorge + presh


oh you

- - - Post Merge - - -







i'm watching shark boy and lava girl


----------



## Javocado

Keyblade said:


> hello :3



eyelash game too stronk


----------



## Princess

Keyblade and Epona 
Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## kesttang

Javocado said:


> eyelash game too stronk



Jav, what about you? How's your eye lash game?


----------



## CookingOkasan

Jav has blessed lashes. little angel tears rest betwixt each lash

_-one time I singed off all the eyelashes on my left eye while lighting a smoke with my zippo... a little fireball flew up and they were all gone but now they're back and pretty as ever-_


----------



## badcrumbs

CookingOkasan said:


> Jav has blessed lashes. little angel tears rest betwixt each lash
> 
> _-one time I *singed off all the eyelashes on my left eye* while lighting a smoke with my zippo... a little fireball flew up and they were all gone but now they're back and pretty as ever-_



I did that with a regular Bic... and it was half my eyebrow 
It was rather unfortunate.


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> Jav has blessed lashes. little angel tears rest betwixt each lash



Bless u :')



kesttang said:


> Jav, what about you? How's your eye lash game?





Spoiler


----------



## Keyblade

dang eyelash game strong


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Keyblade said:


>


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

My first image to my new Instagram account...


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Zedark said:


> I'm wearing a huge smile in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77160



Such enthusiasm. But it looked like something was bothering you in this photo though.


----------



## Zedark

thatawkwardkid said:


> Such enthusiasm. But it looked like something was bothering you in this photo though.



I tried to smile but then i looked like a serial killer


----------



## MrPicklez

It sucks how the only thing I really get to do on here anymore is post pictures of myself from my Instagram(@nashricky if anyone cares to follow me. Pretty sure Jav is the only one from here lol). Thank God all of my finals are this week and then I'm on break until the 12th.

Anyways, here's a basic ***** selfie of me in my new jacket.



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

That's a really nice jacket


----------



## Wish

me


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

MrKisstoefur said:


> It sucks how the only thing I really get to do on here anymore is post pictures of myself from my Instagram(@nashricky if anyone cares to follow me. Pretty sure Jav is the only one from here lol). Thank God all of my finals are this week and then I'm on break until the 12th.


Followed!


----------



## Cariad

MrKisstoefur said:


> It sucks how the only thing I really get to do on here anymore is post pictures of myself from my Instagram(@nashricky if anyone cares to follow me. Pretty sure Jav is the only one from here lol). Thank God all of my finals are this week and then I'm on break until the 12th.
> 
> Anyways, here's a basic ***** selfie of me in my new jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Followed!!

1 month til I'm 13 ._.


----------



## jakeypride

MrKisstoefur said:


> It sucks how the only thing I really get to do on here anymore is post pictures of myself from my Instagram(@nashricky if anyone cares to follow me. Pretty sure Jav is the only one from here lol). Thank God all of my finals are this week and then I'm on break until the 12th.
> 
> Anyways, here's a basic ***** selfie of me in my new jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hey cutie 
-----------
Anyways I've been doing the same. Here's me pouting... On a bike ride...
DELETED
-----
INSTAGRAM: jakeypride


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

............ Yeah, my room was dark, I don't live in a dungeon or anything. :/


----------



## SockHead

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ~
> 
> ............ Yeah, my room was dark, I don't live in a dungeon or anything. :/



cute!!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

SockHead said:


> cute!!



Thank you ^_^


----------



## Hound00med

Boo!



Spoiler











In all my work finery


----------



## KarlaKGB

Hound00med said:


> Boo!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all my work finery



wow u titrate dat *****


----------



## cannedcommunism

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> View attachment 77404
> 
> ............ Yeah, my room was dark, I don't live in a dungeon or anything. :/



Bae, u look fab all da time XD


----------



## SuperVandal

snapchat selfie because wynaut


Spoiler


----------



## Beary

JOINING THE PARTY AGAIN




holy crap um
big picture


----------



## CookingOkasan

Beary said:


> JOINING THE PARTY AGAIN
> holy crap um
> big picture



I guess one could say that you are...... _beary _cute. aaaaaaaaaaaaahahahhahah eeeeeeeeehehehhehehehe ooooooooooohuhuhuhuh

couldn't pass it up.... c'mon.....


----------



## Trundle

Hound00med said:


> Boo!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all my work finery



i'm glad I can recognize this as a titration as I have a titration lab today


----------



## Amyy

that crappy quality but i got new rose light things and you cant even see them
i had a good day today


----------



## Chris

With the baby tree.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

FoxWolf64 said:


> Bae, u look fab all da time XD



hahahahahaaha. no. I really don't XD 


Beary said:


> JOINING THE PARTY AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap um
> big picture



Maddy you so cuuuuuute!!! <3



Tina said:


> With the baby tree.



Omg. You're eyes are amazing :O Cutie <3


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> With the baby tree.



That's a really cute tree.

_ok you too_


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> With the baby tree.



You always look pretty.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Beary said:


> JOINING THE PARTY AGAIN
> holy crap um
> big picture


You look like a young Jacqueline Emerson...


----------



## Princess

Amyy said:


> that crappy quality but i got new rose light things and you cant even see them
> i had a good day today
> View attachment 77454



*_* babe alert

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> With the baby tree.



Qt bb


----------



## Trundle

Tina said:


> img snip
> 
> With the baby tree.



awwwww


----------



## Amyy

Princess said:


> *_* babe alert



Pally :*


----------



## Cory

Tina said:


> With the baby tree.



Where's the menorah


----------



## Beary

The Hidden Owl said:


> You look like a young Jacqueline Emerson...



I don't
know who that is...
*goes off to google*
I wish I could be that pretty
fufu

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> I guess one could say that you are...... _beary _cute. aaaaaaaaaaaaahahahhahah eeeeeeeeehehehhehehehe ooooooooooohuhuhuhuh
> 
> couldn't pass it up.... c'mon.....



You people need better bear puns
like
claws
or teeth
orrrrrr
obscure bear TV children's shows LITTLE BEAR


----------



## kaylekayle

I'm new here and my hair's a hot hot hot mess (just took this picture about a minute ago)


----------



## Javocado

kaylekayle said:


> I'm new here and my hair's a hot hot hot mess (just took this picture about a minute ago)



cool hair & welcome


----------



## kaylekayle

Aw thanks! I'm so sad I'm probably gonna have to dye over it soon since I graduate from college this week T.T


----------



## Chaotix

Amyy said:


> that crappy quality but i got new rose light things and you cant even see them
> i had a good day today
> View attachment 77454



Cute alert.


----------



## Amyy

Chaotix said:


> Cute alert.



youre cute
thank you <3


----------



## euroR

so much eye candy in this forum !


----------



## asuka

Spoiler: ayy boys n gals


----------



## SockHead

asuka said:


> Spoiler: ayy boys n gals
> 
> 
> 
> -



ayyyyyyyy


----------



## badcrumbs

Weekends.


Spoiler











YES I am legally drinking that beer.


----------



## KarlaKGB

badcrumbs said:


> YES I am legally drinking that beer.



i dont think anybody is gonna care

except for the tbt biblethumpers


----------



## badcrumbs

KarlaKGB said:


> i dont think anybody is gonna care
> 
> except for the tbt biblethumpers



Covering my bases. I am willing to acknowledge that I look like a toddler.


----------



## Tao

badcrumbs said:


> Weekends.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES I am legally drinking that beer.




Nice hat. Very stylish.


----------



## DarkOnyx

asuka said:


> Spoiler: ayy boys n gals



Super pretty.^-^


----------



## kesttang

badcrumbs said:


> Weekends.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES I am legally drinking that beer.



You're awesome. I will never forget... the October birthstone bud.  Oh, I love drinking beer too! Chinese imported beer though.


----------



## badcrumbs

kesttang said:


> You're awesome. I will never forget... the October birthstone bud.  Oh, I love drinking beer too! Chinese imported beer though.



Yay!
Tsing-Tao is the only Chinese import I've had... I think. Unless Tiger is Chinese too, can't remember. Yay beer!


----------



## Guero101

badcrumbs said:


> Weekends.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES I am legally drinking that beer.



looking good!!! need to be drinking some Angry though!!


----------



## kesttang

badcrumbs said:


> Yay!
> Tsing-Tao is the only Chinese import I've had... I think. Unless Tiger is Chinese too, can't remember. Yay beer!



Ooooo Tasing-Tao. Hehe. Sapporo is the best. Ummm, very nostalgic to me. When I was little (around 3 - 5 ish), my grandpa used to dip chopstick at the dinner table and let me sip on it. Hehe.


----------



## Wholockian

Here's me (I just took this, I normally look a lot more... Fuzzy


Spoiler: Well... Here goes nothing









Ignore the rotation, idk what's happening with that


----------



## KarlaKGB

Wholockian said:


> Here's me (I just took this, I normally look a lot more... Fuzzy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Well... Here goes nothing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the rotation, idk what's happening with that



how r we supposed to ignore the rotation? pretend it isnt rotated? its so difficult...


----------



## epona

-


----------



## Amyy

epona said:


> View attachment 77876
> 
> on a french train with a broccoli plush that my friend bought me for christmas
> its been 17 weeks since i last got my iron injections and i am living on the edge i could collapse at any minute



pretty c:


----------



## jakeypride

Look at my dog, yo.


----------



## Ricano

Whoa, TBT'ers reprezentin' them beautiful genes!
Allow me to ruin it. 



Spoiler: careful, brows inside


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Omg Jakeypride, your dog is gorgeous. 



Spoiler: I chopped off like 8 inches of hair!


----------



## Jake

Ricano said:


> Whoa, TBT'ers reprezentin' them beautiful genes!
> Allow me to ruin it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: careful, brows inside
> 
> 
> 
> piggy azalea]



omg ur so grown up i cry


----------



## jakeypride

ShinyYoshi said:


> Omg Jakeypride, your dog is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I chopped off like 8 inches of hair!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77896


Pretty!!  you're beautiful!


----------



## Rasha

tis be me hurr durr ~



Spoiler


----------



## Wholockian

R-Cookies said:


> tis be me hurr durr ~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78091


I love your hair ;-; so amazing


----------



## Baymax

jakeypride said:


> Look at my dog, yo.


Your dog is beautiful.


----------



## Jarrad

jakeypride said:


> Look at my dog, yo.



can u actually clean ur room pls


----------



## Mercedes

Lambish said:


> *>///< ♥*
> *I just thought my husband would appreciate being out of this :3*



I have now developed a crush on omfg your so cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> tis be me hurr durr ~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78091



YOUR SO PRETTY OMG 

I have a crush on u now 2 hehe


----------



## uyumin

View attachment 78135
Here's my lulu :3


----------



## easpa

my aunt came home from france with this expensive italian leather jacket that was apparently 75% off but christ man. this thing is worth more than my house



Spoiler


----------



## Jarrad

Pachireecko said:


> my aunt came home from france with this expensive italian leather jacket that was apparently 75% off but christ man. this thing is worth more than my house
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78138 View attachment 78139



That was almost 600 dollars?! wth i don't like it


----------



## Beary

Pachireecko said:


> my aunt came home from france with this expensive italian leather jacket that was apparently 75% off but christ man. this thing is worth more than my house
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78138 View attachment 78139



fab
vurry vurry fab


----------



## easpa

Jarrad said:


> That was almost 600 dollars?! wth i don't like it



yeah man idk. I like it but it's super heavy and I don't see how anyone could spend 600 dollars on something this sort of thing like damn.



Beary said:


> fab
> vurry vurry fab




ahh thank you!! :O


----------



## Eldin

Jarrad said:


> That was almost 600 dollars?! wth i don't like it



jesus rude

you look great Pachi I think it's lovely. c: I'm a big leather jacket fan though heh


----------



## ellabella12345

R-Cookies said:


> tis be me hurr durr ~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78091


what a babe


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ellabella12345 said:


> what a babe



When will you show your pic? Are you waiting for mine?


----------



## ellabella12345

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70111



you're so gorgeous girl! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> When will you show your pic? Are you waiting for mine?



I will if you will... maybe :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ellabella12345 said:


> I will if you will... maybe :/



I will when I go back to the casino. I like to have an up-to-date pic of me at a casino.


----------



## ellabella12345

Apple2012 said:


> I will when I go back to the casino. I like to have an up-to-date pic of me at a casino.



Alright sounds like a deal!


----------



## Keyblade

blonde hair don't care~


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ellabella12345 said:


> Alright sounds like a deal!



By the way, I don't take inappropriate pics. It should be a normal one of me.


----------



## esweeeny

^>^


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Keyblade said:


> blonde hair don't care~


----------



## Amyy

Keyblade said:


> blonde hair don't care~



Gorgeous!


----------



## hoobster4




----------



## Tao

Jarrad said:


> That was almost 600 dollars?! wth i don't like it



...I dunno, it looks like a pretty nice coat. I'd wear it.




From experience, you also get what you pay for when you're buying these types of jackets. 

I've had 'cheap' leather jackets that have lasted about 6 months until buttons start falling off, seams start coming undone and the 'leather' is flimsy and rips on stuff easily...And I'm somebody who is pretty darn careful with their possessions.

With my expensive leather jackets, they're still in fantastic condition, even the one I've worn almost every day for the past few years (as well as increasing my 'handsome' levels exponentially)


----------



## esweeeny

hoobster4 said:


> View attachment 78204



youre adorable! You have a heart shaped face!!!


----------



## Keyblade

hoobster4 said:


> View attachment 78204


Belle, is that you?


----------



## Cure Whip

Probably super late but here's me!

I'm gender-fluid so I put on wigs from time-to-time depending on who I want to be!


----------



## Wholockian

trying this again, without the rotation (different photo though)

Hoping it will work, and my iPad will stop insisting on rotating the image


----------



## Princess

Ricano said:


> Whoa, TBT'ers reprezentin' them beautiful genes!
> Allow me to ruin it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: careful, brows inside



Handsome Chris!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keyblade said:


> blonde hair don't care~



Pretty pretty


----------



## Keyblade

thx pally


----------



## Dulce

Hello! :3


----------



## Skep

Spoiler:  B)

















thought i'd include my snake for some christmas eve selfies 

and GUESS WHAT, THEY'RE NOT CAR SELFIES


----------



## Gandalf

Spoiler: Christmas portrait 2k14.









Bendolph aka that one reindeer santa didn't even consider 



and that is a really cool snake woah.


----------



## Jake

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: Christmas portrait 2k14.
> 
> 
> 
> hobbit.png
> 
> Bendolph aka that one reindeer santa didn't even consider
> 
> 
> 
> and that is a really cool snake woah.



u look like a hobbit that stepped straight out of LOTR


----------



## Amyy

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: Christmas portrait 2k14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendolph aka that one reindeer santa didn't even consider
> 
> 
> 
> and that is a really cool snake woah.



i like your reindeer ears
and your eyes


----------



## Javocado

Jav a holly jolly Christmas

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: Christmas portrait 2k14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendolph aka that one reindeer santa didn't even consider
> 
> 
> 
> and that is a really cool snake woah.



oh deer u look snazzy m8


----------



## Chris

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: Christmas portrait 2k14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendolph aka that one reindeer santa didn't even consider



I like your antlers!  



Javocado said:


> View attachment 78399
> Jav a holly jolly Christmas



Hmm, sure I've seen that before.  Merry Christmas! 







It's not Christmas without a dumb party hat.


----------



## Cory

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: Christmas portrait 2k14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendolph aka that one reindeer santa didn't even consider
> 
> 
> 
> and that is a really cool snake woah.


hot


Javocado said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78399
> 
> 
> Jav a holly jolly Christmas


hot


Tina said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Christmas without a dumb party hat.


hot


----------



## Trundle

aa


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tina said:


> I like your antlers!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, sure I've seen that before.  Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> [removed]
> 
> It's not Christmas without a dumb party hat.



either ur head is too small or that hat is too big


----------



## Chaotix

merry christmas!


----------



## Javocado

Tina said:


> I like your antlers!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, sure I've seen that before.  Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Christmas without a dumb party hat.



Looking swell Tina!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> Hmm, sure I've seen that before.  Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> [removed]
> 
> It's not Christmas without a dumb party hat.



You look really good Tina! Sorry if I don't have any pics of me to show yet. I'll do it sometime in early January.


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> [removed]
> 
> It's not Christmas without a dumb party hat.



Please do not insult the paper party hats.

Cute enough to get away with it tho.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: bout to drop our new mixtape









Spoiler: ya boy ate too much


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

So many Christmas cuties here! I'm joining in on the Christmas selfies.



Spoiler: Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Jake

MermaidSong said:


> So many Christmas cuties here! I'm joining in on the Christmas selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Merry Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> penguin



that sweater is really cute


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is it time to show my face yet?:0


----------



## Javocado

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is it time to show my face yet?:0



yeah but you're not down


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jake. said:


> that sweater is really cute


But I'm not, that's what you're saying right.

But in all seriousness, I know. I got it Monday when shopping for presents. Last one left and in my size. It was meant to be.


----------



## Jake

MermaidSong said:


> But I'm not, that's what you're saying right.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I know. I got it Monday when shopping for presents. Last one left and in my size. It was meant to be.



you are cute it was just the sweater was cuter


----------



## Chaotix

MermaidSong said:


> So many Christmas cuties here! I'm joining in on the Christmas selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Merry Christmas!!



Very pretty


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I forgot my santa hat at a friends... all my Christmas spirit is gone.



Spoiler: hallo



NO



oh gosh I just realized I look super young in this picture. YEAH U DID STOP POSTING


----------



## Jake

i love the feeling of bugs crawling under my skin


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jake. said:


> you are cute it was just the sweater was cuter


I know. It was too cute to not got.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chaotix said:


> Very pretty


Thank you!


----------



## Javocado

MermaidSong said:


> So many Christmas cuties here! I'm joining in on the Christmas selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Merry Christmas!!



That sweater is amazing!


----------



## lucyhartfilia

Me in my t-shirt that I got for Christmas


----------



## oreo

baby doesn't want his face to be seen :L
pooie​


----------



## Gregriii

Tina said:


> I like your antlers!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, sure I've seen that before.  Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Christmas without a dumb party hat.



I thought you were asian lol


----------



## epona

-


----------



## kazyrock

Kind of want to reveal what I look like..


----------



## euroR

@kazy do it please =)


----------



## Mayor_Deanna

Me looking like a dork in my PJs


----------



## Minties

Christmas selfie :3


----------



## Amyy

Minties said:


> Christmas selfie :3



minties, you're gorgeous <3


----------



## Princess

Minties said:


> Christmas selfie :3


No more pastel! o:
The natural ombr? looks really pretty


----------



## Minties

Thanks Amy<333



Princess said:


> No more pastel! o:
> The natural ombr? looks really pretty



Thanks Miss Pally! I miss my pastel hair badly, but not the upkeep xD the light brown at the bottom is what is left of my pastel hair that I put brown over, letting it grow out. Since my natural hair is so dark, it gave me an accidental ombre hahaha. Going to colour it again after letting my natural hair grow. :3


----------



## Disband

epona said:


> Ho ho Ho 2 much pro sec co



Isn't that sparkling Water? >.>


----------



## Relly




----------



## penguins

ur all cute and i hate u


----------



## Alyssa

Spoiler: old selfie









Spoiler: most recent


----------



## Amyy

Alyssa said:


> Spoiler: old selfie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: most recent
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78750



pretty!

your hair looks nice as well


----------



## esweeeny




----------



## Chaotix

@Relly,Alyssa and esweeeny

very pretty pics.


----------



## cannedcommunism

You all look great! And then there's me:


Spoiler




It's 2:30 AM rn and I'm sitting here because I have nothing else to do and I can't quite fall asleep
My sister's also watching a movie but I'm not too interested in it


Goddamn it took 10 minutes to come out with a picture that the flash on my camera didn't make me look like a vampire
Eventually I had to open Blackle and stretch it out on the whole screen so my skin didn't look like white meat chicken


----------



## Disband

FoxWolf64 said:


> You all look great! And then there's me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78768
> It's 2:30 AM rn and I'm sitting here because I have nothing else to do and I can't quite fall asleep
> My sister's also watching a movie but I'm not too interested in it
> 
> 
> Goddamn it took 10 minutes to come out with a picture that the flash on my camera didn't make me look like a vampire
> Eventually I had to open Blackle and stretch it out on the whole screen so my skin didn't look like white meat chicken



Haay, all of your pictures look the same. >.>


----------



## Skep

Spoiler:  :')











hey all < 3


----------



## Aizu

Most recent picture of me ^ ^;; Excuse the large picture!


----------



## snapdragon

milkbae said:


> baby doesn't want his face to be seen :L
> pooie​



Cute ^^ and Molang!!!!


----------



## cannedcommunism

Disband said:


> Haay, all of your pictures look the same. >.>



I can't do much, the computer is right in the kitchen and all my family members just come and go
So they'll be like "wtf" if I make a face or something.


----------



## badcrumbs

FoxWolf64 said:


> I can't do much, the computer is right in the kitchen and all my family members just come and go
> So they'll be like "wtf" if I make a face or something.



Hahaha. In early high school (2004-ish) our family computer was in the living room and I would use our webcam to take pictures (they weren't called selfies yet ) of myself. I used to go on facethejury.com (I was a cool kid, no lie) and after a week or so, discovered my father making a stupid face at me in the background, in his underpants. He's like the John Rambo of photobombing. 

My point: I feel your pain.


----------



## snapdragon

badcrumbs said:


> Hahaha. In early high school (2004-ish) our family computer was in the living room and I would use our webcam to take pictures (they weren't called selfies yet ) of myself. I used to go on facethejury.com (I was a cool kid, no lie) and after a week or so, discovered my father making a stupid face at me in the background, in his underpants. He's like the John Rambo of photobombing.
> 
> My point: I feel your pain.



Hahaha OMG too funny xD


----------



## cannedcommunism

badcrumbs said:


> Hahaha. In early high school (2004-ish) our family computer was in the living room and I would use our webcam to take pictures (they weren't called selfies yet ) of myself. I used to go on facethejury.com (I was a cool kid, no lie) and after a week or so, discovered my father making a stupid face at me in the background, in his underpants. He's like the John Rambo of photobombing.
> 
> My point: I feel your pain.



WOW
OMG WOWWWWWW
Luckily my dad doesn't walk around in his underwear all the time, so that's a plus XD


----------



## badcrumbs

Check out my sweet sack.


Spoiler


----------



## snapdragon

badcrumbs said:


> Check out my sweet sack.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



What...is...in there??? O:


----------



## badcrumbs

snapdragon said:


> What...is...in there??? O:



Hahaha, box of wine, minus the box. Kitties needed something to play in XD

I wish I had a picture of it exploding... We always play "Slap the Bag 'O Wine" and whomever breaks it loses. Fun and messy. Why you never play at your own house!


----------



## snapdragon

badcrumbs said:


> Hahaha, box of wine, minus the box. Kitties needed something to play in XD
> 
> I wish I had a picture of it exploding... We always play "Slap the Bag 'O Wine" and whomever breaks it loses. Fun and messy. Why you never play at your own house!



HAHAHA! I am just picturing it...all I can see are drenched, sticky cats... xD

I'm a red wine drinker so I think I'll pass on that game


----------



## cannedcommunism

badcrumbs said:


> Check out my sweet sack.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OK good, I was hesitant on opening that spoiler at first XD


----------



## daniduckyface

removed


----------



## esweeeny

daniduckyface said:


> View attachment 78849
> That's me roughly a year ago on christmas eve and i'm about to turn 17 on new years day.



Beautiful! ^~^


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## snapdragon

daniduckyface said:


> View attachment 78849
> That's me roughly a year ago on christmas eve and i'm about to turn 17 on new years day.



Oh my gosh, don't take this in a creepy way but you kind of look like my sister ^^


----------



## oreo

snapdragon said:


> Cute ^^ and Molang!!!!



hehe, thanks sarah. c:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Skep said:


> Spoiler:  :')
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> hey all < 3[/QUOTE]Gorgeous~


----------



## Tao

badcrumbs said:


> Hahaha, box of wine, minus the box.





I thought it was a body part.



Having a confirmed killer/body harvester on the site would be pretty neat.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

badcrumbs said:


> Check out my sweet sack.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## daniduckyface

@esweeeny thanks bae c:
@snapdragon haha really?


----------



## snapdragon

daniduckyface said:


> @esweeeny thanks bae c:
> @snapdragon haha really?



Haha yeah! I won't post a pic of her though because I don't think she'd like that ^^;


----------



## Skep

MermaidSong said:


> Gorgeous~



thank u bb < 3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Skep said:


> thank u bb < 3


Anytime sweet thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Upon further review I am never using sweet thing again. I feel dirty and creepy, like a middle aged man who only hits on barely legal girls.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

i would post a pic of me but i am getting a hair cut today so i will do after that lol


----------



## esweeeny

peek a booo hurrs another one


----------



## daniduckyface

esweeeny said:


> peek a booo hurrs another one



you're gorgeous


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

daniduckyface said:


> you're gorgeous



i agree (hope its ok that i say that lol)


----------



## esweeeny

daniduckyface said:


> you're gorgeous



thanks baebae;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ninja_Fridge said:


> i agree (hope its ok that i say that lol)



thanks so much mayor chris ^.^


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

esweeeny said:


> thanks baebae;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much mayor chris ^.^



your welcome and i just noticed you said mayor lol


----------



## Javocado

YA BOY READY TO DEVOUR SOME PIZZA


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

Heres me with right after my haircut 


Spoiler











i will post a picture of me with my hat on later

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> View attachment 78935
> 
> That's from October I think. Thank God I got a good picture before my acne messed up my face.
> 
> My hair and eyes look pretty. You can't see my tiddies tho. Darn, they're my best feature.



you look nice and lol at that last part


----------



## Beardo

h





Ninja_Fridge said:


> Heres me with right after my haircut
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg you're cuteeee


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

Beardo said:


> h
> 
> Omg you're cuteeee



thank you(your making me blush)
You also look nice and cute, also i loled at the last part of what you said about your picture


----------



## ellabella12345

Javocado said:


> YA BOY READY TO DEVOUR SOME PIZZA


----------



## Aryxia

All of you are really cute what the frick D:

Anyway, here's a super outdated selfie from before I got my pixie cut~ excuse the awkward under-eye bags; it was taken shortly before my provincial exams ^.^;; 


Spoiler


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> YA BOY READY TO DEVOUR SOME PIZZA



You're so good-looking.

I'll show mine next Sunday.


----------



## Aradai

Aryxia said:


> All of you are really cute what the frick D:
> 
> Anyway, here's a super outdated selfie from before I got my pixie cut~ excuse the awkward under-eye bags; it was taken shortly before my provincial exams ^.^;;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78946


omg you're cute as hell :0


----------



## Aryxia

Aradai said:


> omg you're cute as hell :0



Ahhh thank-you so much ^////^ <33


----------



## Beardo

Ninja_Fridge said:


> thank you(your making me blush)
> You also look nice and cute, also i loled at the last part of what you said about your picture



Haha thanks. 

My rack is pretty damn nice


----------



## Amyy

Javocado said:


> YA BOY READY TO DEVOUR SOME PIZZA



give me some pizza
i like your shirt


----------



## brutalitea

Javocado said:


> YA BOY READY TO DEVOUR SOME PIZZA



YEAH PIEOLOGY! My favorite!


----------



## Yui Z

Spoiler: Guess who wasted the last day of 2014?









I have no regrets.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> Spoiler: Guess who wasted the last day of 2014?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no regrets.



u look like a ghost


----------



## Yui Z

KarlaKGB said:


> u look like a ghost


That's because I am you idiot.

Welcome to the brightest room in my house!  My hair looks blonder than usual too, rip.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> That's because I am you idiot.
> 
> Welcome to the brightest room in my house!  My hair looks blonder than usual too, rip.



blonde eh? stereotype validated


----------



## Yui Z

KarlaKGB said:


> blonde eh? stereotype validated



I validated that stereotype a long time ago.  Too bad yours isn't valid.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> I validated that stereotype a long time ago.  Too bad yours isn't valid.



woah

r u sayin wat i think ur sayin

did u rly go there

u racialist


----------



## Yui Z

KarlaKGB said:


> woah
> 
> r u sayin wat i think ur sayin
> 
> did u rly go there
> 
> u racialist



You're the one interpreting it, not me. 

u wanna go m8?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> You're the one interpreting it, not me.
> 
> u wanna go m8?



ye lets go m84 ima put u down

jk crabs


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

Is a fight going to start if so ill get the popcorn


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ninja_Fridge said:


> Is a fight going to start if so ill get the popcorn



u want some too pendejo???


----------



## Yui Z

Ninja_Fridge said:


> Is a fight going to start if so ill get the popcorn



Depends... Are you gonna take a popcorn selfie? That's what the thread is for after all.  This is not a real fight btw.


----------



## Trundle

aa


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

Yui Z said:


> Depends... Are you gonna take a popcorn selfie? That's what the thread is for after all.  We're fooling around in case it's not obvious!!



i meant popcorn to eat and i already posted a picture of myself loli know that


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


>



>yfw wen demoted to silver V


----------



## Yui Z

Trundle said:


>



Trundle's reaction to Karla's terrible "fighting" skills. Looking fabulous!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> ...Please stop making me cringe.



no dats the


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

i just realized what Karla was getting at


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler











Ayy lmao


----------



## Yui Z

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayy lmao


How can I grow a beard as awesome as yours?


----------



## Cory

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayy lmao


thats a jew beard


----------



## MrPicklez

Yui Z said:


> How can I grow a beard as awesome as yours?



To all my little Beardamaniacs: say your prayers, take your vitamins and you will never go wrong.



Cory said:


> thats a jew beard


----------



## esweeeny

Aryxia said:


> All of you are really cute what the frick D:
> 
> Anyway, here's a super outdated selfie from before I got my pixie cut~ excuse the awkward under-eye bags; it was taken shortly before my provincial exams ^.^;;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78946



youre pretty cute chaself girl! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayy lmao



DUDE
THAT IS AN EPIC BEARD


----------



## Misuzurin

Well here I am before I started HRT in full guy mode, probably 10 months ago. 



Spoiler



[img]https://imageshack.com/i/pahXeMiKj[/img]



Here is a picture I just took. A month and a half on HRT. I don't have make up on and I was crying a bit earlier. 



Spoiler



[img]https://imageshack.com/i/idINjvYuj[/img]



I'll probably post more as I go a few more months of hormones. Not a fan of taking pics when I still look like a dude.


----------



## tinytaylor

a picture to show how much i haven't changed in 2015


----------



## Aryxia

esweeeny said:


> youre pretty cute chaself girl!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE
> THAT IS AN EPIC BEARD



Ahhh thank-you <3 AND YES THAT BEARD IS AMAZING. beardpunzel



Misuzurin said:


> Well here I am before I started HRT in full guy mode, probably 10 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [img]https://imageshack.com/i/pahXeMiKj[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture I just took. A month and a half on HRT. I don't have make up on and I was crying a bit earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [img]https://imageshack.com/i/idINjvYuj[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably post more as I go a few more months of hormones. Not a fan of taking pics when I still look like a dude.



Good luck with the rest of your transition <3 It seems like it's going well so far. Your jaw looks much more feminine in the second picture ^.^


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

For my last pics of 2014 I want to show you all what cat ownership looks like.



Spoiler





[IMG]

[IMG][/SPOILER]


----------



## Kayteddy

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayy lmao



Your beard, it is AMAZING @.@


----------



## snapdragon

MermaidSong said:


> For my last pics of 2014 I want to show you all what cat ownership looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Your cat is so so cute xD


----------



## MrPicklez

esweeeny said:


> youre pretty cute chaself girl!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE
> THAT IS AN EPIC BEARD





Aryxia said:


> Ahhh thank-you <3 AND YES THAT BEARD IS AMAZING. beardpunzel
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your transition <3 It seems like it's going well so far. Your jaw looks much more feminine in the second picture ^.^





Kayteddy said:


> Your beard, it is AMAZING @.@



ou guys ae too sweat <3


----------



## Mercedes

Trundle said:


>



Omg your like nothing I imaged you  you have a very nice face!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways <_< this is an older pic of me beige I got acne ;-; I like it kinda 



Spoiler: hides




I had to steal it off my Instagram because it got lost <_<


----------



## Aradai

hello


----------



## epona

Happy 2015!!!!!! Shortly afte I took this high calibre selfie I downed half a litre of sambucca and fell down the stairs xx


----------



## Aerious

happy new year est!!!!


----------



## Princess

Aerious said:


> happy new year est!!!!


happy new year princess!


----------



## brutalitea

epona said:


> View attachment 79120
> 
> Happy 2015!!!!!! Shortly afte I took this high calibre selfie I downed half a litre of sambucca and fell down the stairs xx



Amazing!


----------



## Misuzurin

Aryxia said:


> Good luck with the rest of your transition <3 It seems like it's going well so far. Your jaw looks much more feminine in the second picture ^.^



Thank you, your post means a lot.  It's kind of hard to share pictures of the early stages when everyone just wants to see the end result.


----------



## Amyy

Aerious said:


> happy new year est!!!!



happy new year!

youre pretty


----------



## Aerious

Amyy said:


> happy new year!
> 
> youre pretty


thank you doll!!  happy 2015


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jay and Annie, both looking lovely for the new year!!


----------



## Aerious

MermaidSong said:


> Jay and Annie, both looking lovely for the new year!!


love u cutie w a booty thank u!!!!


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> [cute]
> 
> hello



cries b/c you're in the same pose as ur avatar

I was gonna post a pic 4 the new year but I forgot lmfao


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> cries b/c you're in the same pose as ur avatar
> 
> I was gonna post a pic 4 the new year but I forgot lmfao



omg ur right
it ok bruh u got time


----------



## azukitan

Zane said:


> cries b/c you're in the same pose as ur avatar
> 
> I was gonna post a pic 4 the new year but I forgot lmfao



Zaaaanneeee, I wanna see what you look like IRL! lol /_stalker mode_


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: Giant NYE Picture







*DON'T SMOKE CIGARETTES YA NERDS!!!!!!
*
EPOKASAN 2k15!!!!!!!! ANNIE PLEASE!!!!!!!!! DID YOU REMAKE THE TAG?????!!!!!! BLESS!!!!!!!!

Happy New Years y’all! Bless all of you and I hope it’s great! Never let anyone tell you you’re not good enough! You’re great! You're wonderful! Bless you! Have one on me! Hug someone near you! Have one hell of a year damnit!

_(this is what happens when you try to bum a smoke at an avett brothers concert)


Kiss, stop growing and give me like a year to catch up!!!_


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: Giant NYE Picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79140
> 
> 
> 
> *DON'T SMOKE CIGARETTES YA NERDS!!!!!!
> *
> EPOKASAN 2k15!!!!!!!! ANNIE PLEASE!!!!!!!!! DID YOU REMAKE THE TAG?????!!!!!! BLESS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy New Years y’all! Bless all of you and I hope it’s great! Never let anyone tell you you’re not good enough! You’re great! You're wonderful! Bless you! Have one on me! Hug someone near you! Have one hell of a year damnit!
> 
> _(this is what happens when you try to bum a smoke at an avett brothers concert)
> 
> 
> Kiss, stop growing and give me like a year to catch up!!!_



It would be longer if I didn't cut 3 inches off of it.

git gud bruh


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: Giant NYE Picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79140
> 
> 
> 
> *DON'T SMOKE CIGARETTES YA NERDS!!!!!!
> *
> EPOKASAN 2k15!!!!!!!! ANNIE PLEASE!!!!!!!!! DID YOU REMAKE THE TAG?????!!!!!! BLESS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy New Years y’all! Bless all of you and I hope it’s great! Never let anyone tell you you’re not good enough! You’re great! You're wonderful! Bless you! Have one on me! Hug someone near you! Have one hell of a year damnit!
> 
> _(this is what happens when you try to bum a smoke at an avett brothers concert)
> 
> 
> Kiss, stop growing and give me like a year to catch up!!!_



Sure did love u no matter what year it is even in 2040 xx


----------



## dizzy bone




----------



## Amyy

dizzy bone said:


>



eyeliner on point, girl


----------



## Celestefey

Your eyeliner is amazing!  Mine always looks terrible I have to redo it like 10 times to get it okay looking. :x

here is me with pink hair but now it's not so pink



Spoiler:  so much ****ing haiiiir


----------



## esweeeny

epona said:


> View attachment 79120
> 
> Happy 2015!!!!!! Shortly afte I took this high calibre selfie I downed half a litre of sambucca and fell down the stairs xx



bow chika wow wow!


----------



## Aryxia

Aradai said:


> hello



Cutie patootie<333


----------



## effluo

Terrible ipad photo...ugh



Spoiler








Ick


----------



## esweeeny

teehee HAPPY NEW YEAR ERRRYWUN!<3


----------



## Yui Z

esweeeny said:


> -snip- teehee HAPPY NEW YEAR ERRRYWUN!<3


Your hair is too awesome for words.


----------



## snapdragon

Yui Z said:


> Your hair is too awesome for words.



YAASS it is so pretty~


----------



## Minties

Trundle said:


>



WHY DO YOU STILL LOOK SO YOUNG? Do you even age mate? I can see your little pencil moustache btw. v nice. 



KarlaKGB said:


> >yfw wen demoted to silver V



Joining the ranks of wood V, reporting for duty. 


@Kisstoe Nice beard, my man. Although I see it plenty on snapchat anyways. Do you hide things in it? I would if I had one.


----------



## daniduckyface

esweeeny said:


> View attachment 79220 teehee HAPPY NEW YEAR ERRRYWUN!<3



can i be you


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Everyone here looks so pretty/handsome omf

I'm really young compared to y'all though and I don't want anyone to know my identity so I'm not gonna post anything.  My family would freak. ; v ;

Don't worry, I'm not like a serial killer or something.  *booming music plays*


----------



## LaceGloves

I took a New Years selfie.
Those eyebrows tho.​


----------



## esweeeny

MadisonCrossing said:


> Everyone here looks so pretty/handsome omf
> 
> I'm really young compared to y'all though and I don't want anyone to know my identity so I'm not gonna post anything.  My family would freak. ; v ;
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not like a serial killer or something.  *booming music plays*



bahaha this was hilarious. how old are you?


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Aradai said:


> hello



wife u cutie patootie


----------



## Capella

Aradai said:


> hello


?~?~?~ SO CUTE!?


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

i need to post a picture of me with my hat on, but i keep forgetting to take the picture lol


----------



## toxapex

Capella said:


> ?~?~?~ SO CUTE!?



I second this


----------



## Aradai

Mahoushoujo said:


> wife u cutie patootie





Capella said:


> ?~?~?~ SO CUTE!?





tokayseye said:


> I second this


please omg
thank you guys I bet you all look 10x cuter than me (especially u wife <3)


----------



## Triaged

Spoiler: i am an instagram/starbucks tool


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Thoughtification said:


> Spoiler: i am an instagram/starbucks tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG][/spoiler][/QUOTE]Make me a grande cinnamon dulce latte with skim milk and and extra shot, please.
> 
> In all seriousness you are cute, and I heard Starbucks is busy but a cool place to work


----------



## daniduckyface

Thoughtification said:


> Spoiler: i am an instagram/starbucks tool



you are adorable omg


----------



## FireNinja1

Taken a month ago. If you lurk this thread you might see another TBTer who you know in this pic as well


----------



## esweeeny

daniduckyface said:


> you are adorable omg



can i get whip cream with that please?


----------



## f11

Aradai said:


> please omg
> thank you guys I bet you all look 10x cuter than me (especially u wife <3)


tiff. ur bae. so cute.


----------



## Aradai

Crys said:


> tiff. ur bae. so cute.


crystal ur qt


----------



## Skeletons

I guess attractiveness runs in the community, huh?

Drum roll, please...


----------



## Tao

Skeletons said:


> I guess attractiveness runs in the community, huh?
> 
> Drum roll, please...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  attatchment
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79455



View attachment 79480


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Skeletons said:


> I guess attractiveness runs in the community, huh?
> 
> Drum roll, please...


----------



## Skeletons

Tao said:


> View attachment 79480



Oh my god. Ahahaha. Thank you. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> You are really pretty.



Thank you, darling! c:


----------



## esweeeny

Skeletons said:


> Oh my god. Ahahaha. Thank you. <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, darling! c:




Giorrrrl lookin' good. Stawp that!
And those eyebrows are ON POIIIINT


----------



## Skeletons

esweeeny said:


> Giorrrrl lookin' good. Stawp that!
> And those eyebrows are ON POIIIINT



#proudofmybrows No, but seriously, thank you so much! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerious said:


> happy new year est!!!!



You look like Mazzy Star. You are so beautiful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayy lmao



You have the cutest face and the most bad*** beard. hfksdfhslzf;l


----------



## esweeeny

yes eyebrows are a big deal 
I need to get mine diddddddd


----------



## Skeletons

esweeeny said:


> yes eyebrows are a big deal
> I need to get mine diddddddd



You are so pretty!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Petition to change TBT to TBB... Truly Blessed Brows


----------



## Skeletons

CookingOkasan said:


> Petition to change TBT to TBB... Truly Blessed Brows



This is the best idea I've heard in my whole life.


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> Petition to change TBT to TBB... Truly Blessed Brows



I agree as eye brows this thread quite often


----------



## Jarrad

WTF I POSTED IN THIS THREAD AND NOW MY POST HAS MAGICALLY DISAPPEARED


----------



## asuka

Spoiler: when ur eyeliner on fleek but literally nothing else is


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

asuka said:


> Spoiler: when ur eyeliner on fleek but literally nothing else is


That eyeliner is on fleek.


----------



## Javocado

asuka said:


> Spoiler: when ur eyeliner on fleek but literally nothing else is



wow the fleekery present due to your eyeliner is immense
bless u


----------



## Atalie

hi friends
☆（*ゝω・*）ﾉ


Spoiler: ♕


----------



## esweeeny

asuka said:


> Spoiler: when ur eyeliner on fleek but literally nothing else is



fleek for lyfe, girll! Lookin good!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I agree as eye brows this thread quite often



teehee this was ze best


----------



## CookingOkasan

Javocado said:


> I agree as eye brows this thread quite often



Jav you're the best and your puns are integral and perfect


----------



## August

Jk this is a much better pic. 



Spoiler


----------



## Cariad

Javocado said:


> I agree as eye brows this thread quite often



Omg *clapping*


----------



## Naiad

Atalie said:


> hi friends
> ☆（*ゝω・*）ﾉ
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ♕
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79693View attachment 79694



Oh gosh you're a cutie ; A ;


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

Here i am with my hat on


Spoiler












sorry if i look tired just woke up for school


----------



## Hound00med

Spoiler











Because my boyfriend gets the best presents <3


----------



## Alice

Hound00med said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because my boyfriend gets the best presents <3



You look a little like Dan from Nerd?. Interdasting. Maybe I'm imagining things.


----------



## Monster

Spoiler







Pikachu, I choose you?



Spoiler







Another picture..


----------



## Marii

Hound00med said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because my boyfriend gets the best presents <3



aww sean!! you look so nice!!


----------



## Amyy

Hound00med said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because my boyfriend gets the best presents <3



ur cutee


----------



## Jawile

Monster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79821
> 
> 
> 
> Pikachu, I choose you?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79822
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture..



now can we have pics of ur cousin


----------



## Amyy

Jawile said:


> now can we have pics of ur cousin



LOL yes pls


----------



## brutalitea

Amyy said:


> LOL yes pls



I second this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

To those who are unaware about my gender, I am a boy. I tried uploading this picture yesterday, but the file size was too big since it was on a phone, so I'm doing this today.



Spoiler









That's me!


----------



## Monster

Amyy said:


> LOL yes pls





Tae said:


> I second this.



My reputation is going to be permanently stained with this, isn't it?


----------



## Javocado

Monster said:


> My reputation is going to be permanently stained with this, isn't it?



It's okay cousin the end it doesn't even matter lel

But a pic would be solid m8


----------



## Disband

Tae said:


> I second this.



I agree.


----------



## PandaNikita

Everyone's all cute like:



Spoiler: !!!









Then there's me with my game face on and I'm like:



Spoiler: ~_~









When I win I'm like:



Spoiler: aww yeee









When I lose...:



Spoiler: flock







lyke ohmygawd like like like​


----------



## kesttang

PandaNikita said:


> Everyone's all cute like:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's me with my game face on and I'm like:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~_~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I win I'm like:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: aww yeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I lose...:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: flock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyke ohmygawd like like like​



Very cool. Lol Nikki. Looking fresh bro.


----------



## August

Monster said:


> My reputation is going to be permanently stained with this, isn't it?



I just wanted to say that I totally knew you were a cutie from the get go. I so called that **** yesterday.


----------



## Tao

Tae said:


> I second this.




Your name is uncomfortably similar to mine


----------



## Jarrad

Apple2012 said:


> To those who are unaware about my gender, I am a boy. I tried uploading this picture yesterday, but the file size was too big since it was on a phone, so I'm doing this today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me!



I thought you were a girl


----------



## CookingOkasan

Jarrad said:


> I thought you were a girl



I thought he was a really young girl tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

CookingOkasan said:


> I thought he was a really young girl tbh.



Well I'm not. I hate that people think I'm not 21 because of the way I post. Gender confusion didn't bother me.


----------



## badcrumbs

You haven't lived until you've seen Iowa's largest frying pan


Spoiler: Yo!


----------



## Tao

badcrumbs said:


> You haven't lived until you've seen Iowa's largest frying pan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yo!




Why does this even exist?


If the answer isn't "they needed to cook giant bacon from the evil pig overlord", I won't be impressed.


----------



## badcrumbs

Tao said:


> Why does this even exist?
> 
> 
> If the answer isn't "they needed to cook giant bacon from the evil pig overlord", I won't be impressed.



I'm sure it exists because it's the ONLY reason to even exit the interstate in that area for at least 30 miles. We stopped for gas  at a super janky looking station, and considered going to the next town, but saw this and had to stop. The gas station reminded me of that crazy kid that yells, "PANCAKES!" in Cabin Fever. 

But yeah, let's go with evil pig overlord. More entertaining.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Apple2012 said:


> Well I'm not. I hate that people think I'm not 21 because of the way I post. Gender confusion didn't bother me.



No disrespect! I just assumed. Did you win big at the casino?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

CookingOkasan said:


> No disrespect! I just assumed. Did you win big at the casino?



Unfortunately, I lost. Are these machines adjusted to make me lose, or is it that I wasn't a member of that casino long enough? I was a member of a larger casino and I was able to win there. In fact, the town of StarFall is on a 3DS XL I purchased with the money I won on Roulette last year.

But let's go back on topic. I may come back with some more pictures of me.


----------



## Disband

badcrumbs said:


> You haven't lived until you've seen Iowa's largest frying pan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yo!



You look like someone I know.


----------



## badcrumbs

Disband said:


> You look like someone I know.



If they are my doppelganger, they're the evil one .... I swear.


----------



## Javocado

badcrumbs said:


> If they are my doppelganger, they're the evil one .... I swear.



They are actually goodcrumbs


----------



## Disband

badcrumbs said:


> If they are my doppelganger, they're the evil one .... I swear.



They might be, you look just like them. >.>
Are you the Doppelganger?


----------



## badcrumbs

Javocado said:


> They are actually goodcrumbs


Lulz! +1



Disband said:


> They might be, you look just like them. >.>
> Are you the Doppelganger?


Well, I am a harbinger of a lot of things (you know, like boners and stuff), but bad luck isn't one of them.


----------



## Disband

badcrumbs said:


> Well, I am a harbinger of a lot of things (you know, like boners and stuff), but bad luck isn't one of them.


You're making me laugh xD
I'm not kidding thought, you really look like them.
I can't say their first name though, they might get mad.


----------



## badcrumbs

Disband said:


> You're making me laugh xD
> I'm not kidding thought, you really look like them.
> I can't say their first name though, they might get mad.



Well, my name is Melissa. Is their name Assilem?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

wth am I doing


Spoiler: wat



idk


----------



## Disband

badcrumbs said:


> Well, my name is Melissa. Is their name Assilem?



No.
Close though, it starts with a "M".

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> wth am I doing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79896



You're poking your eyes out xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Disband said:


> No.
> Close though, it starts with a "M".


Mathilda


----------



## badcrumbs

Do they still look like me?


Spoiler










Legit picture of me, too.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

badcrumbs said:


> Do they still look like me?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legit picture of me, too.


Uh-huh.


----------



## Gracelia

no face showing but wanted to share muh new hair (?▽`ʃƪ)


----------



## badcrumbs

Gracelia said:


> no face showing but wanted to share muh new hair (?▽`ʃƪ)



CUTE! Love the peachy pink.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Gracelia said:


> no face showing but wanted to share muh new hair (?▽`ʃƪ)



It blends perfectly!

I thought that you couldn't die your hair pink cuz of your job?


----------



## Gracelia

badcrumbs said:


> CUTE! Love the peachy pink.





The Hidden Owl said:


> It blends perfectly!
> 
> I thought that you couldn't die your hair pink cuz of your job?



thank youu!! i'm going to be so sad when it fades, lol but then ill go lilac haha

and THO, yeah.. pree' much i can't, but i did it anyways cause i wanted to. imo, hair colour doesn't depict professionalism lvls, just pisses me off that they see hair and judge lol. so ill see how it goes ;v; (specially now since im in a long term care place zZz)


----------



## Disband

badcrumbs said:


> Do they still look like me?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legit picture of me, too.



Woah, that's not them... xD


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

all of you look so good and nice

wish i was the same lol


----------



## Trundle

aa
me and girlfriend while we went skating together


----------



## Cory

Trundle said:


> me and girlfriend while we went skating together



I'm wet


----------



## effluo

Gracelia said:


> no face showing but wanted to share muh new hair (?▽`ʃƪ)



Gorgeous! I am so jealous... ;___;


----------



## snapdragon

Gracelia said:


> no face showing but wanted to share muh new hair (?▽`ʃƪ)



OMG GIMMEEEE c:


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> me and girlfriend while we went skating together



something something makeup


----------



## Brackets

me in berlin lol


Spoiler






i know i look 12 but i'm actually 19 i swear


----------



## Capella

Gracelia said:


> no face showing but wanted to share muh new hair (?▽`ʃƪ)



wow v pretty


----------



## toxapex

Spoiler: In honor of page 666


----------



## Beary

Spoiler: to ward off the devil







Edit: holy heck my eyes stand out a lot


----------



## Naiad

tokayseye said:


> Spoiler: In honor of page 666



who r u
and where did my bae go??? :-((


----------



## toxapex

Beary said:


> Spoiler: to ward off the devil
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79922
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: holy heck my eyes stand out a lot



_HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS_

*IT BURNNNNNSSSSS*

Edit: I just realized that might sound mean lol, you're v pretty

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> who r u
> and where did my bae go??? :-((



It's ok now the devil is gone

_For now..._

(*cue the end of the "Thriller" music video bc I can't find a good enough gif*)


----------



## Aradai

Gracelia said:


> no face showing but wanted to share muh new hair (?▽`ʃƪ)


damn that's some bomb hair wow 



Annachie said:


> me in berlin lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79917
> 
> 
> i know i look 12 but i'm actually 19 i swear





tokayseye said:


> Spoiler: In honor of page 666





Beary said:


> Spoiler: to ward off the devil
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79922
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: holy heck my eyes stand out a lot


cuties ahh


----------



## Muu

as this is page 666 i feel obligated to post here to affirm that i am a True Meme


Spoiler: beep boop


----------



## Jake

tokayseye said:


> Spoiler: In honor of page 666




omG this is the best thing i have seen


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

New hat!


----------



## toxapex

PoizonMushro0m said:


> New hat!



wow, you look a LOT like my neighbor 

I was a bit freaked bc your youtube link says "Mikey" in it and his name is Mike as well XD ...voice is different though so yeah


----------



## Amyy

Gracelia said:


> no face showing but wanted to share muh new hair (?▽`ʃƪ)



I LOVE YOUR HAIR


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler








Ayy fam, y'all wanna be cousins?


----------



## Disband

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79933
> 
> 
> 
> Ayy fam, y'all wanna be cousins?



Hey, can I buy your beard?


----------



## MrPicklez

Disband said:


> Hey, can I buy your beard?



Will trade for a Wii U.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79933
> 
> 
> 
> Ayy fam, y'all wanna be cousins?


It's funny how you always look at your phone and not the mirror. Though you wouldn't know what the pic looked like nvm


----------



## Disband

MrKisstoefur said:


> Will trade for a Wii U.



Okay, I mean, I was going to give you my Rolex, But this is a better deal. xD


----------



## SuperVandal

surviving page 666. amen


Spoiler


----------



## diogocrossing

ayyyyy


----------



## badcrumbs

SuperVandal said:


> surviving page 666. amen





diogocrossing said:


> ayyyyy



Hay QTs!


Spoiler: Hookah part-ay


----------



## Gracelia

thank you for the nice comments n__n;
i feel like a creeper seeing these pics omg


----------



## Javocado

badcrumbs said:


> Hay QTs!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hookah part-ay



Looking snazzy!
I also partake in the hookah lol.


----------



## badcrumbs

Javocado said:


> Looking snazzy!
> I also partake in the hookah lol.



Noice! I don't use it as much as I used to, but it's nice on occasion. My shisha is getting so old, though.. time for a new flavor.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: got too drunk and got batista bombed







I hit my friend with the stone cold stunner and messed up his chin and I felt bad so I let him batista bomb me...
except he fell backwards and I smashed my head on the floor face first and now my entire forehead is one giant carpet burn spot...
waking up with a hangover AND a throbbing head from that wasn't very fun




badcrumbs said:


> Do they still look like me?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legit picture of me, too.





Spoiler: same






I had the whole suit on under my clothes because it was freezing... I thought about cutting a cigarette sized hole the mouth but I ended up just taking the mask off to smoke...


----------



## badcrumbs

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: got too drunk and got batista bombed
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80043
> 
> 
> 
> I hit my friend with the stone cold stunner and messed up his chin and I felt bad so I let him batista bomb me...
> except he fell backwards and I smashed my head on the floor face first and now my entire forehead is one giant carpet burn spot...
> waking up with a hangover AND a throbbing head from that wasn't very fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: same
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80045
> 
> 
> I had the whole suit on under my clothes because it was freezing... I thought about cutting a cigarette sized hole the mouth but I ended up just taking the mask off to smoke...



You're super attractive even up close! Holla holla holla.

My gorilla suit already had the perfect hole for a cig, so I took advantage. Actually found them in the basement (there were two!), left from a previous tenant. There was even a coconut bra in one of the boxes. I bet they were fun people.


----------



## Javocado

Oh hell yeah I love monkeying around


----------



## Cory

thats hot ^


----------



## badcrumbs

Double Trouble


----------



## sej

badcrumbs said:


> Double Trouble


Omg lol


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

tokayseye said:


> wow, you look a LOT like my neighbor
> 
> I was a bit freaked bc your youtube link says "Mikey" in it and his name is Mike as well XD ...voice is different though so yeah



Really?! Do you live in Phoenix, Arizona?


----------



## Jake

OMG jav I never knew u were a furry!!??


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Why do you all have monkey masks and suits? Are you all in a cult?


----------



## Javocado

MermaidSong said:


> Why do you all have monkey masks and suits? Are you all in a cult?



We are Hot Daddy and the Monkey Puppets.
Uncle Jesse is obvs Hot Daddy.


----------



## Cory

Javocado said:


> We are Hot Daddy and the Monkey Puppets.
> Uncle Jesse is obvs Hot Daddy.



Is the house full


----------



## badcrumbs

Javocado said:


> We are Hot Daddy and the Monkey Puppets.
> Uncle Jesse is obvs Hot Daddy.





Cory said:


> Is the house full



Aaaaaand now I am going to have the theme song stuck in my head all night.


----------



## Cory

badcrumbs said:


> Aaaaaand now I am going to have the theme song stuck in my head all night.



Hehehehe, it's a good song tho


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

i come back on here and all i see are ape costumes lol


----------



## toxapex

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Really?! Do you live in Phoenix, Arizona?



Nope. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ninja_Fridge said:


> i come back on here and all i see are ape costumes lol



Petition to change the thread name to "What does your simian suit look like?"


----------



## CookingOkasan

tokayseye said:


> Petition to change the thread name to "What does your simian suit look like?"



hell yeah.
this thread is getting hairy


----------



## Mercedes

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...#12487;&#12473;&#65281;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP
That's what I look like. Ugly I know. Heh. I like the drawings better than my real photos.


----------



## Caius

Spoiler: new hair color. can't wait for it to fade to something manageable


----------



## badcrumbs

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: new hair color. can't wait for it to fade to something manageable



Beautiful blue eyes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Petition to change the thread name to "What does your simian suit look like?"



I can work with this.


----------



## Aryxia

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: new hair color. can't wait for it to fade to something manageable



Colour looks great. Your eyes just pop


----------



## solula

MEEEE


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: new hair color. can't wait for it to fade to something manageable


Those eyes!

I feel like a dark auburn would really suit you.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

tokayseye said:


> Nope. lol


I've never seen a lookalike of me, do you have a pic by chance?


----------



## Goth

pippity poppity pa poo


----------



## toxapex

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I've never seen a lookalike of me, do you have a pic by chance?



Nope, sorry. He's away at college and I don't think my neighbors would be too willing to let me dig through their photo albums XD


----------



## Misuzurin

Spoiler



[img]https://imageshack.com/i/f0BeZrSrj[/img]



Me again. Sometimes I take good ones and the others end up getting really hot boys to ignore me on grindr. Kinda hurts.  Lol *cry*


----------



## Jake

Misuzurin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [img]i'm 12[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Me again. Sometimes I take good ones and the others end up getting really hot boys to ignore me on grindr. Kinda hurts.  Lol *cry*



im a hot boy and i will not ignore u!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

idk i just found this suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper old pic of me and i felt like sharing bc i miss this ;w;


Spoiler:  



ah the good old days of 1996~


----------



## MrPicklez

emmatheweirdo said:


> idk i just found this suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper old pic of me and i felt like sharing bc i miss this ;w;
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ah the good old days of 1996~








Ayyy lmao


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: update on ya boys noggin


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: update on ya boys noggin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80147



i'd still hit it


----------



## badcrumbs

Spoiler: Cigarettes give you cancer


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: its cold and snowy so I'm watching movies and posting too many selfies


----------



## badcrumbs

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: its cold and snowy so I'm watching movies and posting too many selfies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80155



MORE SELFIES! I like your selfies.
Hubba hubba.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

Spoiler











This is what my hair sometimes looks like after school, lol and i need to shave my mustache soon lol


----------



## badcrumbs

Ninja_Fridge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my hair sometimes looks like after school, lol and i need to shave my mustache soon lol


But it's just a widdle baby mustache! Give it a change to blossom and become the glorious being it wants to be.
Also, great brows. Everyone has such great brows.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

badcrumbs said:


> But it's just a widdle baby mustache! Give it a change to blossom and become the glorious being it wants to be.
> Also, great brows. Everyone has such great brows.



oh i shave it whenever it gets to big and for years i have just let it grow lol


----------



## CookingOkasan

Step 1: throw away all razors/grooming tools
Step 2: GROW

there is no step 3

thats not entirely true.... groom your ****. keep your facial hair looking good.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

CookingOkasan said:


> Step 1: throw away all razors/grooming tools
> Step 2: GROW
> 
> there is no step 3
> 
> thats not entirely true.... groom your ****. keep your facial hair looking good.



i like the way i look better without my mustache and other people agree


----------



## theglader

*sigh* when you post in the wrong forum.


----------



## Ayaya

Spoiler: hi


----------



## Mercedes

theglader said:


> View attachment 80163
> *sigh* when you post in the wrong forum.



Cute :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> Spoiler: hi



Cute


----------



## MrPicklez

Ninja_Fridge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my hair sometimes looks like after school, lol and i need to shave my mustache soon lol





Spoiler







U wot m8?


----------



## Alice

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80167
> 
> 
> 
> U wot m8?



I think you need a trim, kiss.


----------



## MrPicklez

Alice said:


> I think you need a trim, kiss.



NEVER.


----------



## badcrumbs

MrKisstoefur said:


> NEVER.



Yes, please don't. This world needs more heavily bearded people.


----------



## theglader

Appreciate


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: ya boy needs a haircut


----------



## Cory

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: ya boy needs a haircut



Macho madness


----------



## Eldin

MrKisstoefur said:


> NEVER.



p much what I was going to say

also guys I'm having a crisis 

TO CUT MY HAIR OR GROW IT OUT?

right now is the deciding phase and I look like a shaggy dog so no pics >;l


----------



## badcrumbs

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: ya boy needs a haircut



HAY BOO!


----------



## Javocado

Eldin said:


> p much what I was going to say
> 
> also guys I'm having a crisis
> 
> TO CUT MY HAIR OR GROW IT OUT?
> 
> right now is the deciding phase and I look like a shaggy dog so no pics >;l



You look like a shaggy dog?
Please I want to see!


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> NEVER.



NEVER.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Spoiler: hear hear for crappy computer pics



it WAS dorky
whenever I post a pic I realize how dorky it is



yow


----------



## Eldin

Javocado said:


> You look like a shaggy dog?
> Please I want to see!
> 
> View attachment 80168



sweet christ human eyes on that dog are truly terrifying ;-;

I'm not quite at tim allen levels, more like this guinea pig


----------



## badcrumbs

The Hidden Owl said:


> Spoiler: hear hear for crappy computer pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80169
> whenever I post a pic I realize how dorky it is
> 
> 
> 
> yow



You remind me of Cameron Monaghan! <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

badcrumbs said:


> You remind me of Cameron Monaghan! <3


Haha that's new. Like 10 people have said I look like Captain America. wth how lol


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> NEVER.



You need to catch up


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> You need to catch up



NEVER.


----------



## f11

Spoiler: it me










ft. New phone case


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

badcrumbs said:


> Yes, please don't. This world needs more heavily bearded people.


No, please trim your beard. Hair should be trimmed to be kept nest and growing nice and healthh. Beard hairs included.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Crys said:


> Spoiler: it me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ft. New phone case



Cute!^-^


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: ya boy needs a haircut


----------



## KiloPatches

Me throughout the ages......



Spoiler: Me as a camwhore in highschool with long hair, 2006













Spoiler: Me as a Canadian, posed as a Texan, while riding a Subway in Paris













Spoiler: Me in highschool with my natural haircolor without glasses on













Spoiler: Emo Me, 2008 XD













Spoiler: Hawt Blonde Me, also highschool













Spoiler: Me in 2011, getting progressively less attractive













Spoiler: Me with a Pixie Cut, 2013, I'll admit, an okay picture of me....













Spoiler: Me now (with one of my cats)


----------



## Zane

KiloPatches said:


> Spoiler: Me now (with one of my cats)



you look cute as hell with a pixie cut


----------



## KiloPatches

Zane said:


> you look cute as hell with a pixie cut



Awwwwwww thank youuuuu


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: drunk boy. sorry not sorry for spamming today


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

The Hidden Owl said:


> Spoiler: hear hear for crappy computer pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80169
> whenever I post a pic I realize how dorky it is


You kinda look like me to be honest!!!! xD


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

NoEbola2k15



Spoiler: Masked Selfie


----------



## esweeeny

gooood evening errywun


----------



## Jake

GaMERCaT said:


> I'm the girl in the left





GaMERCaT said:


> pippity poppity pa poo



Hey guys my real name is Joshua I can be a pure scrub sometimes but I love gaming one of my favorite video game series is animal crossing I had it since the gamecube version and I loved it some of other games I love are tomodachi life and disney magic world both for nintendo 3ds I love Sailor Venus Sailor Venus x Joshua ship it :3 my instagram is MayorJoshua so you might want to check that out the reason I choose my name i because I like the web comic GaMERCaT you should go check it out ^-^


----------



## Goth

Jake. said:


> Hey guys my real name is Joshua I can be a pure scrub sometimes but I love gaming one of my favorite video game series is animal crossing I had it since the gamecube version and I loved it some of other games I love are tomodachi life and disney magic world both for nintendo 3ds I love Sailor Venus Sailor Venus x Joshua ship it :3 my instagram is MayorJoshua so you might want to check that out the reason I choose my name i because I like the web comic GaMERCaT you should go check it out ^-^



what is it


----------



## Rasha

tis be me with makeup~


Spoiler







and me without makeup


Spoiler


----------



## KiloPatches

R-Cookies said:


> tis be me with makeup~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80194
> 
> 
> 
> and me without makeup
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80195



Darling, you are beautiful both ways.....


----------



## Rasha

KiloPatches said:


> Darling, you are beautiful both ways.....



thanks!
I think your hair is awesome~ wanna eat it :B


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

KiloPatches said:


> Me throughout the ages......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me as a camwhore in highschool with long hair, 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me as a Canadian, posed as a Texan, while riding a Subway in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me in highschool with my natural haircolor without glasses on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Emo Me, 2008 XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hawt Blonde Me, also highschool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me in 2011, getting progressively less attractive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me with a Pixie Cut, 2013, I'll admit, an okay picture of me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me now (with one of my cats)



All these pictures of you are cute and you look great with a pixie cut


----------



## KiloPatches

R-Cookies said:


> thanks!
> I think your hair is awesome~ wanna eat it :B



Thanks, cupcake!  Though eating it may not be the best idea for either of us XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ninja_Fridge said:


> All these pictures of you are cute and you look great with a pixie cut



Thank you, that means a lot! I am really self-conscious of my appearance.... I don't know why.... I just feel ugly..... and fat.... I weight 192lbs..... But it doesn't look like I do does it? Its all muscle.... from all the swimming and boxing, etc.... that I have done.... And it doesn't help that the medications I am on cause weight gain. I am steadily losing weight though. I eat healthy and exercise, as I always have. I went for bloodwork and my cholesterol levels and blood sugar levels are perfectly fine.... So its not like I am fat because of diet. Its these meds and hypothyroidism..... my weight fluctuates all the time.....


----------



## Zeiro

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: ya boy needs a haircut


bae


----------



## Mercedes

GaMERCaT said:


> what is it



UR hot 2

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> tis be me with makeup~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80194
> 
> 
> 
> and me without makeup
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80195



Cute cute


----------



## Plasticlizards

in my sig under the "i'm a lady" spoiler

since everyone always calls me "he" and "him". lol.


----------



## Caius

Please remember you must be over the age of 13 to post a picture of yourself.


----------



## Plasticlizards

I'm 17....


----------



## Plasticlizards

nvm it got removed

i don't know if i should be offended or amused that someone thought i was younger than 13


----------



## Brackets

lightened the ends of my hair, first time i've dyed it in ages!


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

Annachie said:


> lightened the ends of my hair, first time i've dyed it in ages!
> View attachment 80378



it looks good


----------



## Jarrad

ZR388 said:


> Spoiler: new hair color. can't wait for it to fade to something manageable



no offence but I was always under the impression that you were a guy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Misuzurin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [img]https://imageshack.com/i/f0BeZrSrj[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Me again. Sometimes I take good ones and the others end up getting really hot boys to ignore me on grindr. Kinda hurts.  Lol *cry*



r u even old enough to be using grindr? are you over 18?


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Spoiler:  my phone's camera is terrible sorry













These are probably the most recent pictures I have of myself... My hair's usually straight but you've gotta look decent on your birthday so yeah. Also me wearing my glasses and then me wearing my contacts because why not.​


----------



## Brackets

Ninja_Fridge said:


> it looks good



thanks!


----------



## Caius

Plasticlizards said:


> nvm it got removed
> 
> i don't know if i should be offended or amused that someone thought i was younger than 13



Wait what I thought your profile said you were younger. Oh my god I'm sorry.



Jarrad said:


> no offence but I was always under the impression that you were a guy



None taken I'm used to it.


----------



## Goth

ZR388 said:


> Wait what I thought your profile said you were younger. Oh my god I'm sorry.



I just posted that on you're page


----------



## Skep

o btw i was a zombie today


----------



## Plasticlizards

Skep said:


> o btw i was a zombie today



you're gorgeous!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Skep said:


> o btw i was a zombie today



u wud look pretty if u didnt have so much makeup on


----------



## Skep

KarlaKGB said:


> u wud look pretty if u didnt have so much makeup on



i love u


----------



## Mariah

Skep said:


> o btw i was a zombie today



You look more like a space goddess. Too shiny.


----------



## Skep

Plasticlizards said:


> you're gorgeous!



tysm < 3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> You look more like a space goddess. Too shiny.



well thank you? i assume that was a compliment B)


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> u wud look pretty if u didnt have so much makeup on



frick


----------



## epona

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: Christmas portrait 2k14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendolph aka that one reindeer santa didn't even consider
> 
> 
> 
> and that is a really cool snake woah.



ur my #1 when are we getting married again banniebanniebannie


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: Haven't left the couch because im mad that I have to get my car towed and I don't want to


----------



## badcrumbs

HAHA! Just found one of my Senior pictures.



Spoiler: 2006-2007











Edit: No vinyl were harmed in the making of this photo. They were all thrift store records I purchased for the purpose of the picture. I would never harm my babies like that.


----------



## Triaged

>A< Why is everybody so cute?


----------



## Zeiro

KarlaKGB said:


> u wud look pretty if u didnt have so much makeup on


lmao i can't



CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: Haven't left the couch because im mad that I have to get my car towed and I don't want to
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80481


sadboi is sad


----------



## epona

yo yo it ya grl annie


----------



## Ronan

epona said:


> yo yo it ya grl annie



You are so adorable.

Not 12.


----------



## Hound00med

Ronan said:


> You are so adorable.
> 
> Not 12.
> 
> View attachment 80583



You're hot. Just sayin'


----------



## Ronan

Hound00med said:


> You're hot. Just sayin'



You're sweet. Just sayin'.


----------



## Skep

Ronan said:


> You are so adorable.
> 
> Not 12.
> 
> View attachment 80583



hnng you're hot af <3


----------



## Ronan

Skep said:


> hnng you're hot af <3



So are you! I'd let you devour me any day. (Reference to you dressed up as a zombie in the photo you posted.)


----------



## Cory

Ronan said:


> So are you! I'd let you devour me any day. (Reference to you dressed up as a zombie in the photo you posted.)



oh dear


----------



## Ronan

Cory said:


> oh dear



Am now embarrassed. Haha.


----------



## Cory

Ronan said:


> Am now embarrassed. Haha.



lol its fine. I always embarrass myself


----------



## Javocado

Ronan said:


> So are you! I'd let you devour me any day. (Reference to you dressed up as a zombie in the photo you posted.)



10/10 pls teach me how to spit game


----------



## Ronan

Cory said:


> lol its fine. I always embarrass myself



Well thanks for reassuring me that I am not alone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> 10/10 pls teach me how to spit game



If you ain't got no swag, the ladies gon' nag. Know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: kylie jenner wishes she was me


----------



## Cory

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: kylie jenner wishes she was me



2hot


----------



## Ronan

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: kylie jenner wishes she was me



What do you mean teach you how to spit game? Your looks are all a girl needs to see. Swag on swag on swag.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

MrKisstoefur said:


> Ayyy lmao



awww sheet yeah, toy story is the best ok


----------



## Cory

Ronan said:


> You are so adorable.
> 
> Not 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80583


3hot


----------



## Skep

Ronan said:


> So are you! I'd let you devour me any day. (Reference to you dressed up as a zombie in the photo you posted.)



oh boy... well, thank you <3 (and you don't have to be embarrassed about this comment btw lmao)


----------



## Ronan

Cory said:


> 3hot



Hot 4 u.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Ronan said:


> View attachment 80583



what the heck didn't know it was possible to be this adorable omfg


----------



## Ronan

Skep said:


> oh boy... well, thank you <3 (and you don't have to be embarrassed about this comment btw lmao)



Didn't want to impose! But you really are beautiful. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> what the heck didn't know it was possible to be this adorable omfg



Thank you so much!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: kylie jenner wishes she was me



jav you're always 2 hot to handle~


----------



## badcrumbs

I hate when things go to waste. Especially excess packaging.


Spoiler:  













Spoiler:


----------



## emmatheweirdo

badcrumbs said:


> I hate when things go to waste. Especially excess packaging.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



i love u


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: kylie jenner wishes she was me



how are ur lips bigger than mine when i have had surgery


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: kylie jenner wishes she was me



r u trying to steal my obnoxious kylie jenner pose





- - - Post Merge - - -



Ronan said:


> You are so adorable.
> 
> Not 12.
> 
> View attachment 80583


o.


----------



## Jake

Princess said:


> r u trying to steal my obnoxious kylie jenner pose



wtf ur lips r bigger than mine also?????????????????????


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> r u trying to steal my obnoxious kylie jenner pose



not too shabby


----------



## Lektic

****ty webcam pic.


Spoiler:


----------



## MrPicklez

Lektic said:


> ****ty webcam pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Are you Bendalf's long lost brother?


----------



## Jas0n

Lektic said:


> ****ty webcam pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Yay! This forum needs more attractive men.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jas0n said:


> Yay! This forum needs more attractive men.



Do I look attractive? My pic is somewhere on this thread in some of the more recent pages.


----------



## Jas0n

Apple2012 said:


> Do I look attractive? My pic is somewhere on this thread in some of the more recent pages.



Afraid not


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jas0n said:


> Afraid not



At least someone thinks I look sweet.


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> Are you Bendalf's long lost brother?



I'm pretty positive he is 'dalf jr.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Ronan said:


> You are so adorable.
> 
> Not 12.


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> I'm pretty positive he is 'dalf jr.



There's 2 of them?! ****


----------



## Lektic

Jas0n said:


> Yay! This forum needs more attractive men.



Well thanks and who is Bendalf?


----------



## Alice

Lektic said:


> Well thanks and who is Bendalf?



Bendalf is Gandalf, one of our moderators.


----------



## Yui Z

Ronan said:


> You are so adorable.
> 
> Not 12.
> 
> View attachment 80583



I'm late but damn, you're really good looking!


----------



## Cam1

Jas0n said:


> Yay! This forum needs more attractive men.



Hah, Im not included in "attractive" men


----------



## Javocado

PokeCam420 said:


> Hah, Im not included in "attractive" men



Not with that attitude


----------



## badcrumbs

PokeCam420 said:


> Hah, Im not included in "attractive" men



Prove it! Show us your chonies.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Javocado said:


> Not with that attitude



appropriate avatar


----------



## Cam1

Javocado said:


> Not with that attitude





KarlaKGB said:


> appropriate avatar


.....HAHAHAHAH That is true!

And I was just kidding, haha. I am fine with how I look.



badcrumbs said:


> Prove it! Show us your chonies.


Just search my name in the thread. I have posted in the past.


----------



## badcrumbs

PokeCam420 said:


> Just search my name in the thread. I have posted in the past.


I found your picture, but still don't see any chonies. 
But I'm not sure how old you are so disregard that joke if you are under 18.


----------



## Elijo

dgdfgdfg


----------



## KarlaKGB

badcrumbs said:


> I found your picture, but still don't see any chonies.
> But I'm not sure how old you are so disregard that joke if you are under 18.



i dont think hes over 18


----------



## badcrumbs

KarlaKGB said:


> i dont think hes over 18



Backing away slowly...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- - - Post Merge - - -

I will now add to the thread. Here's a lovely photo from 2005.


Spoiler: I grew up 20 minutes from the Spam Museum.


----------



## KarlaKGB

badcrumbs said:


> Backing away slowly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I will now add to the thread. Here's a lovely photo from 2005.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I grew up 20 minutes from the Spam Museum.



its ok cougars r much more socially acceptable, score 1 for feminism


----------



## badcrumbs

KarlaKGB said:


> its ok cougars r much more socially acceptable, score 1 for feminism



But at what age can I be considered a cougar? At 25 I'm probably still just a gross pervert.


----------



## KarlaKGB

badcrumbs said:


> But at what age can I be considered a cougar? At 25 I'm probably still just a gross pervert.



idk man maybe u shud ask yahoo answers


----------



## badcrumbs

KarlaKGB said:


> idk man maybe u shud ask yahoo answers



Looks like a lot of people beat me to it. The googles has a lot of answers for me.


----------



## Cam1

badcrumbs said:


> Backing away slowly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I will now add to the thread. Here's a lovely photo from 2005.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I grew up 20 minutes from the Spam Museum.


Yeah, I'm 14... I don't really know what cronies are, but I understand just about any other 18+ joke XD.


----------



## Javocado

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeah, I'm 14... I don't really know what cronies are, but I understand just about any other 18+ joke XD.



cronies hahaha
chonies are underwear dude


----------



## KarlaKGB

she basically wants to see u semi nekkid


----------



## badcrumbs

KarlaKGB said:


> she basically wants to see u semi nekkid



PM me in 4 years with a pic of your chonies, PokeCam420.


----------



## Cam1

Nah thanks. And thanks for explaining, Jav and Karla XD. I thought I had figured it out and I was close... Shows something about the mind I have XD


----------



## badcrumbs

Clearing out my desktop and found some gems. Anyone else listen to Boys Night Out? They aren't a band anymore, but I was completely obsessed with them in high school. I saw them every time they came around, to the point that they started recognizing me and my group of friends. Le sigh.. good times. Always liked this photo of Dave from BNO and I. 2005? 2006? Somewhere in there.


----------



## Tao

badcrumbs said:


> Clearing out my desktop and found some gems. Anyone else listen to Boys Night Out?




I remember downloading a Fall Out Boy discography from somewhere a few years ago and it came with a random album that wasn't them (but labeled as them). After a bit of research it turned out to be BNO.

I never listened to more than that one album, but it was pretty decent considering it was something random I wasn't intending to download. I kind of just forgot they existed and assumed I was the only person that knew they were a thing


----------



## badcrumbs

Tao said:


> I remember downloading a Fall Out Boy discography from somewhere a few years ago and it came with a random album that wasn't them (but labeled as them). After a bit of research it turned out to be BNO.
> 
> I never listened to more than that one album, but it was pretty decent considering it was something random I wasn't intending to download. I kind of just forgot they existed and assumed I was the only person that knew they were a thing



AHHHH! I am ridiculously excited that you even know who they are!
I have found that very few people have a reference for them, so I love finding others out there.
They put out three albums (which kind of went: the first was pretty hard, the second was hard but mellowed, the third was barely hard, pretty mellow) that I am aware of. I've got pics with and autographcs of all the members. I was pretty much their stalker


----------



## Tao

badcrumbs said:


> AHHHH! I am ridiculously excited that you even know who they are!
> I have found that very few people have a reference for them, so I love finding others out there.
> They put out three albums (which kind of went: the first was pretty hard, the second was hard but mellowed, the third was barely hard, pretty mellow) that I am aware of. I've got pics with and autographcs of all the members. I was pretty much their stalker




The album I had downloaded was that one with the blue cover. 'Being Sick' or something like that. It sounded a lot like old Fall Out Boy, so I liked it :3

I felt like I was their number 1 fan simply because I seemed to be the only person who knew they were a thing xD I'm surprised they remained relatively unknown though


----------



## kaylagirl

<---- this is me in my avatar c:


----------



## Trundle

This is me giving a presentation in English class aa


----------



## toxapex

Trundle said:


> This is me giving a presentation in English class



A+++


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler:  C R U N C H  W R A P  S Q U A D







T A C O  B E L L  L I F E
W H A T  U P ? ?


----------



## badcrumbs

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler:  C R U N C H  W R A P  S Q U A D
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> T A C O  B E L L  L I F E
> W H A T  U P ? ?



Ugh. I'm hungry.
What kind of a hat are you wearing?


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: idk its this one








bought it from a guy selling hats on the street in my college town.

It barely fits all my hair though...


----------



## badcrumbs

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: idk its this one
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80934
> 
> 
> 
> bought it from a guy selling hats on the street in my college town.
> 
> It barely fits all my hair though...



I can see that! XD 
Me gusta.


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler:  C R U N C H  W R A P  S Q U A D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80933
> 
> 
> 
> T A C O  B E L L  L I F E
> W H A T  U P ? ?



Cut your hair, ya God damn hippie.



Spoiler







I need a haircut, to be honest. My hair is starting to Jew again.

EDIT: I have no idea why that pic is so small because it's normal on my computer. Oh well.

EDIT EDIT: Fixed it.


----------



## unintentional

Spoiler: actually try to not look like crap


----------



## badcrumbs

Saint_Jimmy said:


> View attachment 80941
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: actually try to not look like crap
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80942



Lookin' goooooood! 

I don't fk around.


----------



## MrPicklez

badcrumbs said:


> Lookin' goooooood!
> 
> I don't fk around.



How are you older than me? lol


----------



## badcrumbs

MrKisstoefur said:


> How are you older than me? lol



Is this based on appearance or behavior? 
Hahaha


----------



## Keylime

Spoiler







I see a lot of good looking people on this thread. 

This is me!
I pretty much look the same all day, unless I happen to have make-up on (like once a year or something) and look slightly less pale. Or if I leave my hair naturally curly (happens more often than not).

I probably won't be causing any screens to crack, u̶n̶l̶e̶s̶s̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶c̶a̶t̶c̶h̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶s̶n̶a̶p̶c̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶w̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶I̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶m̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶h̶o̶r̶r̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶i̶c̶t̶u̶r̶e̶s̶.̶ ̶


If you happen to see me wandering around the world, feel free to attack me with a greeting.


----------



## badcrumbs

That photo is a little old. This one is more recent 






I still don't look 25 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keylime said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80940
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of good looking people on this thread.
> 
> This is me!
> I pretty much look the same all day, unless I happen to have make-up on (like once a year or something) and look slightly less pale. Or if I leave my hair naturally curly (happens more often than not).
> 
> I probably won't be causing any screens to crack, u̶n̶l̶e̶s̶s̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶c̶a̶t̶c̶h̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶s̶n̶a̶p̶c̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶w̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶I̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶m̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶h̶o̶r̶r̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶i̶c̶t̶u̶r̶e̶s̶.̶ ̶
> 
> 
> If you happen to see me wandering around the world, feel free to attack me with a greeting.



And MEOW! BTW. Good lookin' lady right there!


----------



## unintentional

badcrumbs said:


> That photo is a little old. This one is more recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't look 25



At least you don't look 10 

I cant count how many times I've been asked by people in walmart if I need help finding my mom haha


----------



## Keylime

badcrumbs said:


> That photo is a little old. This one is more recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't look 25
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And MEOW! BTW. Good lookin' lady right there!




Thanks!
And its good not to look your age, when you get older it will be a blessing 

I forgot to mention how majestic your hair seems. I shall call you Queen Lioness.


----------



## Rasha

badcrumbs said:


> That photo is a little old. This one is more recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't look 25



you're adorable, also I love hookah 
I'm also 25 :'D


----------



## Beary

me looking awkward af


----------



## MrPicklez

badcrumbs said:


> Is this based on appearance or behavior?
> Hahaha



Both haha


----------



## MadokaPie

Well..I cant remember if I've already posted this..maybe? Idk. but ya. that's me. i know I'm ugly please don't spell it out for me
but ya.  I might be ugly, but at least I'm a mermaid right? xDD (Yes,I know it's a costume. I'm joking)


----------



## CookingOkasan

badcrumbs said:


> Lookin' goooooood!
> 
> I don't fk around.


----------



## Cam1

Saint_Jimmy said:


> At least you don't look 10
> 
> I cant count how many times I've been asked by people in walmart if I need help finding my mom haha


.......HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

hmhmm.... Sorry. That was mean. You are very pretty though, haha.


----------



## epona

-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: when u gonna chill with the homie but he bails it last minute but u still look fresh


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

badcrumbs said:


> Lookin' goooooood!
> 
> I don't fk around.
> [/QUOTE]Are you tough and tuff?
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Keylime, post: 4426460, member: 79109"][spoiler] [ATTACH] [/spoiler]
> 
> I see a lot of good looking people on this thread.
> 
> This is me!
> I pretty much look the same all day, unless I happen to have make-up on (like once a year or something) and look slightly less pale. Or if I leave my hair naturally curly (happens more often than not).
> 
> I probably won't be causing any screens to crack, u̶n̶l̶e̶s̶s̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶c̶a̶t̶c̶h̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶s̶n̶a̶p̶c̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶w̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶I̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶m̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶h̶o̶r̶r̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶i̶c̶t̶u̶r̶e̶s̶.̶ ̶
> 
> 
> If you happen to see me wandering around the world, feel free to attack me with a greeting.[/QUOTE]You are pretty.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Beary, post: 4426550, member: 28499"][IMG]
> 
> me looking awkward af[/QUOTE]You are so adorable!
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="MadokaPie, post: 4426581, member: 71293"][ATTACH]
> Well..I cant remember if I've already posted this..maybe? Idk. but ya. that's me. i know I'm ugly please don't spell it out for me
> but ya.  I might be ugly, but at least I'm a mermaid right? xDD (Yes,I know it's a costume. I'm joking)[/QUOTE]Pretty memaids unite!
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="epona, post: 4426885, member: 49197"][spoiler=ballin] [ATTACH] [/spoiler]
> 
> Hiya[/QUOTE]You look like a gothic princess there.


----------



## Plasticlizards

nvm


----------



## Jinglefruit

~


----------



## Javocado

Jinglefruit said:


> So as I clicked onto B's cafe, I mouse-overed the side folder for this thread and saw, "You have 2 posts in this thread, last 2013" and realised I ought to stick a more recent image in here. xP (srs though, 2014 come back!)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So have my face
> 
> 
> 
> Actually got a decent, recent picture for once in my life. Was for a job ap though, hence awful head on view
> 
> View attachment 80956



Looking fresh m8!


----------



## unintentional

PokeCam420 said:


> .......HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> hmhmm.... Sorry. That was mean. You are very pretty though, haha.



I'm used to it by now, at least old people ask if I can help them find stuff 

Tyty ;u;


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Went to Pearle Vision for a routine check up, and they dilated my eyes



Spoiler


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> Spoiler: ballin
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80950
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya



Annie can I mail the ring?


----------



## badcrumbs

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: when u gonna chill with the homie but he bails it last minute but u still look fresh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80951



OW-WOW-BAY-BAY!
<3


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> Annie can I mail the ring?



Oh you


----------



## daniduckyface

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: when u gonna chill with the homie but he bails it last minute but u still look fresh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80951



damnnnnnn u on point

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i would post a pic since it's swimpicsaturday but lololololol no one wants to see me in a suit


----------



## lutrea

Most recent picture I took of myself, waiting to go into work the other day~



Spoiler







Sup bruh.


----------



## daniduckyface

removed


----------



## Mariah

daniduckyface said:


> Jk i will post a pic today..clearing out my laptop to make room for some docs i have to download to study off of and i found the pic i submitted for the ACT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ayyyy semi rough but it was like 8am
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81071



Why did you have to submit a picture for the ACT?


----------



## daniduckyface

Mariah said:


> Why did you have to submit a picture for the ACT?



you need a picture ID present along with your license/school id if you can't drive yet so they can confirm it's you and not someone else taking your test for you. you also have to submit if you're left/right handed for seating. they take it very seriously


----------



## Mariah

daniduckyface said:


> you need a picture ID present along with your license/school id if you can't drive yet so they can confirm it's you and not someone else taking your test for you. you also have to submit if you're left/right handed for seating. they take it very seriously



I had my school ID but why'd you have to submit it online? I didn't have to submit which hand I used.


----------



## stumph

Spoiler: woah hey guys welcome to eb games



Example of the title with user-defined header.


----------



## epona

-


----------



## Cory

epona said:


> Spoiler: last nights makeup wooopppp
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81080



perdy


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Spoiler: :)



;(


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Nevermind.


----------



## Beardo

The Hidden Owl said:


> Spoiler: :)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81085



10/10


----------



## Jarrad

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler:  C R U N C H  W R A P  S Q U A D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80933
> 
> 
> 
> T A C O  B E L L  L I F E
> W H A T  U P ? ?



its January 17th y do u still have xmas lights up


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

epona said:


> Spoiler: last nights makeup wooopppp
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81080



You remind me of this girl named Hayley..


----------



## CookingOkasan

Jarrad said:


> its January 17th y do u still have xmas lights up



those just stay up in my room because I never use the lamp I have and they give off the right amount of light


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler








I thought I actually looked decent today.


----------



## Keyblade

probs the first selfie tbt has seen of me smiling l0l


----------



## esweeeny

Keyblade said:


> View attachment 81096
> probs the first selfie tbt has seen of me smiling l0l



stop being so pretty girrrl


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I'm such a dork 

All you guise are cayoot.



Spoiler: semi-dork picture



I wasn't a dork I was just young and dumb


----------



## daniduckyface

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm such a dork
> 
> All you guise are cayoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: semi-dork picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81106



nooo you aren't a dork lol


----------



## The Hidden Owl

daniduckyface said:


> nooo you aren't a dork lol


Oh haha I was referencing this...



The Hidden Owl said:


> Spoiler: :)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81085


----------



## daniduckyface

Mariah said:


> I had my school ID but why'd you have to submit it online? I didn't have to submit which hand I used.



i'm not taking mine through my school so i had to submit it online

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Oh haha I was referencing this...



still tho C:


----------



## Jamborenium

Spoiler: my true form


----------



## daniduckyface

Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: my true form



dem eyes o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -

my true form is me swimming but that's not appropriate i don't think lol


----------



## Jubaboo

Nebudelic said:


> Spoiler: my true form



Bootiful


----------



## ugh no.

yikes.


----------



## Amyy

ugh said:


> View attachment 81128
> 
> yikes.



ooo i love your lip colour


----------



## ugh no.

Amyy said:


> ooo i love your lip colour



ooo, thank you. x


----------



## f11

ugh said:


> View attachment 81128
> 
> yikes.


ugh you're so cute...


----------



## ugh no.

Crys said:


> ugh you're so cute...



thanks a ton!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Spoiler: Leaving for a camping trip yesterday...


----------



## Jake

she is serbian



Spoiler












((also she stole that top from her moms wardrobe!!)


----------



## lutrea

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81090
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I actually looked decent today.



Dat beard. *v*


----------



## Jamborenium




----------



## Oldcatlady

Spoiler: i actually look decent genderbent











#whenyoucanttellthegender


----------



## Yui Z

Jake. said:


> she is serbian
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((also she stole that top from her moms wardrobe!!)



Cute cute cute cute and cute.


----------



## Amyy

Jake. said:


> she is serbian
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((also she stole that top from her moms wardrobe!!)



nice sunnies


----------



## crystalchild

here is my most recent pic where i look like my casual 
non-cosplaying self and you can actually see my face




but i cut my hair since then, heres a pic after the haircut. 
(which is supposed to be a roxy lalonde closet cosplay)
if you want to see some cosplays, ive got a few more pictures to share, haha.


----------



## Kissyme100

crystalchild said:


> here is my most recent pic where i look like my casual
> non-cosplaying self and you can actually see my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i cut my hair since then, heres a pic after the haircut.
> (which is supposed to be a roxy lalonde closet cosplay)
> if you want to see some cosplays, ive got a few more pictures to share, haha.



I love your hair! Both before and after the hair cut.


----------



## crystalchild

Kissyme100 said:


> I love your hair! Both before and after the hair cut.



aw, thank you! ive always gotten comments on my long hair, so it feels a bit like a betrayal of identity to cut it off.. oh well, i sincerely needed a cut; my hair was super damaged by years without sufficient treatment. 
; u ;


----------



## Gregriii




----------



## Cory

hot


----------



## Beardo

Cory said:


> hot



you're so hot Cory


----------



## ugh no.

hi.


----------



## carlaeleni

ugh said:


> View attachment 81448
> 
> hi.



your make-up is glorious


----------



## ugh no.

carlaeleni said:


> your make-up is glorious



aw, thank you!


----------



## Princess

ugh said:


> View attachment 81448
> 
> hi.


More like ugh, yes


----------



## CookingOkasan

Princess said:


> More like ugh, yes



jesus come on I was literally about to type the exact same line

More like ugh, yes x2


----------



## carlaeleni

Hullo


----------



## Mercedes

Spoiler: ayyyy






Idk what was going thru my mind

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and it's sideways -3-


----------



## Yui Z

carlaeleni said:


> Hullo
> -snip-



You remind me of Melanie Martinez.  So pretty!


----------



## CookingOkasan

carlaeleni said:


> Hullo
> x



good lord!!! so damn pretty!


----------



## ugh no.

Princess said:


> More like ugh, yes



more like wow, thank you. you're so cute. xo

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> jesus come on I was literally about to type the exact same line
> 
> More like ugh, yes x2



hi, you're really, really handsome. i was just too scared to say so. but now that you've _kind of_ (emphasis on the kind) reciprocated, then it's okay to put it out in the open, right?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## ugh no.

MermaidSong said:


> Since ugh yes was taken and this site is unoriginal, ugh so pretty.



aw, thank you so much!


----------



## CookingOkasan

ugh said:


> more like wow, thank you. you're so cute. xo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hi, you're really, really handsome. i was just too scared to say so. but now that you've _kind of_ (emphasis on the kind) reciprocated, then it's okay to put it out in the open, right?



shoot, _kind of_ isn't enough. You look extremely pretty!


----------



## Kissyme100

crystalchild said:


> aw, thank you! ive always gotten comments on my long hair, so it feels a bit like a betrayal of identity to cut it off.. oh well, i sincerely needed a cut; my hair was super damaged by years without sufficient treatment.
> ; u ;



Aw. Well now you can give your hair the proper treatment it needs.  I have curly hair which dries out and gets frizzy SUPER easily, so I know the pain. lol Sometimes I think I should cut it short, makes taking care it easier. lol


----------



## carlaeleni

CookingOkasan said:


> good lord!!! so damn pretty!



thank you!! you're very sweet 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> Since ugh yes was taken and this site is unoriginal, ugh so pretty.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You achieved the perfect blend of pin up and modern.



oh wow thanks!!


----------



## Princess

carlaeleni said:


> Hullo
> View attachment 81460



WAH NOSE STUD ;_; miss mine so much.
You're absolutely gorgeous btw


----------



## esweeeny

My boyfriend bought me two animal crossing bows! 
They are too cute! ^o^




I've got filbert punchy rosie and stitchhes and a few others on the first one
and then the animal crossing leafs on there
I wear a bow everyday and these are my new favorite ones!


----------



## carlaeleni

Princess said:


> WAH NOSE STUD ;_; miss mine so much.
> You're absolutely gorgeous btw



ahh thank you!! my nose stud is way too high up  how come you don't have one anymore??


----------



## esweeeny

carlaeleni said:


> Hullo
> View attachment 81460



YOU ARE SO CUTE! I love your lipstick!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: life will never be the same.... GIMME A HELL YEAH!!!





the back says "CAUSE STONE COLD SAID SO"



*smashes two beers together and drinks them*


----------



## Bluedressblondie

Not comfortable posting pictures just because I'm feeling rebellious now, but I have brownish red hair with a few facial freckles on my whole face, but not really anywhere else besides a few on my hands. I'm fairly pale. I have blueish green eyes and naturally long eyelashes. I really like to wear vague makeup on occasion. There's a little bit on today for fun. My hair's a little wavy towards the bottom. I'm wearing neon like usual.


----------



## Trundle

Bluedressblondie said:


> Not comfortable posting pictures just because I'm feeling rebellious now, but I have brownish red hair with a few facial freckles on my whole face, but not really anywhere else besides a few on my hands. I'm fairly pale. I have blueish green eyes and naturally long eyelashes. I really like to wear vague makeup on occasion. There's a little bit on today for fun. My hair's a little wavy towards the bottom. I'm wearing neon like usual.



Yeah from the picture I have in you of my mind you're quite a rebellious person! XD


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: life will never be the same.... GIMME A HELL YEAH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81488
> 
> the back says "CAUSE STONE COLD SAID SO"
> 
> 
> 
> *smashes two beers together and drinks them*



Austin 3:16 says "I just whipped your ass."


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> Austin 3:16 says "I just whipped your ass."



my dad said "it's john 3:16. I don't want to see that shirt" ahahahahahahhahhha


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Bluedressblondie said:


> Not comfortable posting pictures just because I'm feeling rebellious now, but I have brownish red hair with a few facial freckles on my whole face, but not really anywhere else besides a few on my hands. I'm fairly pale. I have blueish green eyes and naturally long eyelashes. I really like to wear vague makeup on occasion. There's a little bit on today for fun. My hair's a little wavy towards the bottom. I'm wearing neon like usual.


What is vauge makeup even? I hope it isn't too much.


----------



## CookingOkasan

MermaidSong said:


> What is vauge makeup even? I hope it isn't too much.



sounds a little... vague ehehehe


----------



## Mercedes

esweeeny said:


> My boyfriend bought me two animal crossing bows!
> They are too cute! ^o^
> 
> View attachment 81475
> 
> I've got filbert punchy rosie and stitchhes and a few others on the first one
> and then the animal crossing leafs on there
> I wear a bow everyday and these are my new favorite ones!



YOU ARE SO ADORABLE OMG

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler:  C R U N C H  W R A P  S Q U A D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80933
> 
> 
> 
> T A C O  B E L L  L I F E
> W H A T  U P ? ?


Share pls


----------



## Tao

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: life will never be the same.... GIMME A HELL YEAH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81488
> 
> the back says "CAUSE STONE COLD SAID SO"
> 
> 
> 
> *smashes two beers together and drinks them*





**dat 90's wrastlin refrunce**


----------



## Princess

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: life will never be the same.... GIMME A HELL YEAH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81488
> 
> the back says "CAUSE STONE COLD SAID SO"
> 
> 
> 
> *smashes two beers together and drinks them*


what

I want that shirt

what


what




what

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Austin 3:16 says "I just whipped your ass."



>whipped


boy im about to open a can of whoop ass

- - - Post Merge - - -



carlaeleni said:


> ahh thank you!! my nose stud is way too high up  how come you don't have one anymore??



Aww oh no  Looks fine though!

And because of School :c


----------



## ugh no.

just me and the pup, you know.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: hangin in the bachelor pad


----------



## ugh no.

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: hangin in the bachelor pad



swag daddii supreme, the sequel.


----------



## badcrumbs

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: hangin in the bachelor pad



Your attractiveness is painful and unfair. Holla!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: hangin in the bachelor pad



hot guys being dudes


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: hangin in the bachelor pad



I can't wear beanies all the time because they make my hair nasty as ****.


----------



## SockHead

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: hangin in the bachelor pad



go to your room


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> go to your room



He is in his room tho???


----------



## Javocado

SockHead said:


> go to your room



sorry pops pls dont ground me


----------



## Jarrad

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: hangin in the bachelor pad



the poster


----------



## Brackets

lol this is the only selfie i have on my laptop and it's so pose-y 

#nofilter


Spoiler


----------



## badcrumbs

Annachie said:


> lol this is the only selfie i have on my laptop and it's so pose-y
> 
> #nofilter
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> x



Purdy! <3


----------



## Bixxy

Unimpressive hair but lOOK AT THE RUBBER DUCKIES


----------



## Telepathy

Horrible quality, but hello. 



Spoiler: ~


----------



## Brackets

badcrumbs said:


> Purdy! <3



thanks!


----------



## Amyy

Telepathy said:


> Horrible quality, but hello.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~



gorgeous!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> lol this is the only selfie i have on my laptop and it's so pose-y
> 
> #nofilter
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81613



pretttty x


----------



## Telepathy

Amyy said:


> gorgeous!



Thank you so much!


----------



## badcrumbs

Screw everyone for being so attractive 


Spoiler:


----------



## carlaeleni

Telepathy said:


> Horrible quality, but hello.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~



you're so pretty!


----------



## crystalchild

Spoiler: sup














Spoiler: hEY,


----------



## snapdragon

badcrumbs said:


> Screw everyone for being so attractive
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Hush yo mouth! I've seen your cutie pics! c:


----------



## Jas0n

I figured it was about time I made myself a new trendy cool hipster photo with a trendy cool hipster pose.

#definitelynofilterjustphotoshop


----------



## Skep

❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## matt

Skep said:


> ❤ ❤ ❤



Hello

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jas0n said:


> I figured it was about time I made myself a new trendy cool hipster photo with a trendy cool hipster pose.
> 
> #definitelynofilterjustphotoshop


Got some nice hair


----------



## Bixxy

Animal Crossing players are so good looking


----------



## Brackets

Amyy said:


> pretttty x



thank you!


----------



## Capella

Skep said:


> ❤ ❤ ❤



I love you!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalchild said:


> Spoiler: sup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hEY,


nice


----------



## Foxxie

So this is me... yeah :/


----------



## abbydoll

Foxxie said:


> So this is me... yeah :/
> 
> View attachment 81847



I wish I could pull off blue hair like you. :c You're gorgeous!


----------



## Foxxie

abbydoll said:


> I wish I could pull off blue hair like you. :c You're gorgeous!



Thank you *blushes*  I have had my hair this colour for nearly three years now... I wouldn't be me without it!


----------



## Gregriii

Foxxie said:


> So this is me... yeah :/
> 
> View attachment 81847



Okay, why you're like Lady Gaga ._.

Nice hair btw


----------



## stumph

Baby's first day at work


Spoiler


----------



## Dark

Spoiler



all you get is hair


----------



## Murray

Dark said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> all you get is hair



hi cousin thing


----------



## KiloPatches

KiloPatches said:


> Me throughout the ages......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me as a camwhore in highschool with long hair, 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me as a Canadian, posed as a Texan, while riding a Subway in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me in highschool with my natural haircolor without glasses on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Emo Me, 2008 XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hawt Blonde Me, also highschool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me in 2011, getting progressively less attractive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me with a Pixie Cut, 2013, I'll admit, an okay picture of me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me now (with one of my cats)



Updated Pics: 



Spoiler: 2014













Spoiler: 2015-ish:











Go judge.....


----------



## Amyy

Dark said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> all you get is hair



nice hair


----------



## kesttang

stumph said:


> Baby's first day at work
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81896



Ha, good luck. Just be confident and you will learn in time!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

I still love this picture from Halloween~




I'm on the left, btw​
- - - Post Merge - - -

it's so pixelated whyyy ;w;


----------



## Lauren

first selfie of the year!! holla.​


----------



## Fairytale

So, hi..



Spoiler












Sorry for the bad quality  Made this pic 2 weeks ago btw.


----------



## Amyy

Lauren said:


> first selfie of the year!! holla.​



love your hair


----------



## Roshan

hh


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Roshan said:


> View attachment 81993
> edited pic (my fb profile pic haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you wanna add me on FB, just click this!



that second one is so good


----------



## Roshan

Idfldnsndt said:


> that second one is so good



the explosion in the background is my own explosion I made with 4 liters of cleaning fluid haha


----------



## Brackets

Lauren said:


> first selfie of the year!! holla.​



your hair is amazing!


----------



## Javocado

Lauren said:


> first selfie of the year!! holla.​



I want to kick u but best hair 2k15


----------



## Cory

Dark said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> all you get is hair


still hot


----------



## milkyi

I would but My face is too ugly for you.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: I ate 6 plates of ribs on all you can eat ribs night







also lauren your hair is always A+++


----------



## esweeeny

got new glasses today ^o^


----------



## Lauren

Amyy said:


> love your hair


Thank you very much 



Annachie said:


> your hair is amazing!


I quite like it too 



Javocado said:


> I want to kick u but best hair 2k15


Please kick me I love it 



CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: I ate 6 plates of ribs on all you can eat ribs night
> 
> 
> 
> also lauren your hair is always A+++





Spoiler: I ate 6 plates of ribs on all you can eat ribs night



Thanks hun! V annoyed I don't see you around anymore, where r u


----------



## Hound00med

'Cos I never have and never will take a mirror pic again..

Also drunk Christmas Peter, Wynaut?



Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

Hound00med said:


> 'Cos I never have and never will take a mirror pic again..
> 
> Also drunk Christmas Peter, Wynaut?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looking solid Sean Paul


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: I ate 6 plates of ribs on all you can eat ribs night
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 82138
> 
> 
> 
> also lauren your hair is always A+++



Damn bb boi. Beard game getting stronk.


----------



## CookingOkasan

it's at 2 and a half months.... going for a yeard though


----------



## Cam1

Hound00med said:


> 'Cos I never have and never will take a mirror pic again..
> 
> Also drunk Christmas Peter, Wynaut?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


God, you are attractive. Why can't I be that attractive?


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> it's at 2 and a half months.... going for a yeard though



Ooh good. Mine's about a year and a half now :,)


----------



## SockHead

esweeeny said:


> got new glasses today ^o^



Cutie alert!!!


----------



## Keyblade

You're all so lovely (◕‿◕✿)

Today was a good day. c:


----------



## Javocado

Keyblade said:


> You're all so lovely (◕‿◕✿)
> View attachment 82322
> Today was a good day. c:



Awesome shirt!


----------



## Keyblade

Javocado said:


> Awesome shirt!



ikr 8)


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler








Get on my level, Brokasan.


----------



## carlaeleni

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 82340
> 
> 
> 
> Get on my level, Brokasan.



I can't stop looking at your beard.


----------



## esweeeny

I just can't get enough of that beard.


----------



## Roshan

beard game strong


----------



## esweeeny

editing some of my portraits
decided I'd share one here ^o^


----------



## Yui Z

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 82340
> 
> 
> 
> Get on my level, Brokasan.



You and your beard are both stunners. xoxo

- - - Post Merge - - -



esweeeny said:


> -snippety snip-
> 
> editing some of my portraits
> decided I'd share one here ^o^


Loving the photography.  Great editing/lighting!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Yui Z said:


> ~~~~



everytime I see "Yui Z" I think of that kanye line "more Louis V, my momma couldn't get through to me"


----------



## epona

-


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: About to head to birthday dinner with a cute girl!





_ya boys birthday is tomorrow!_


----------



## Princess Weeb

Spoiler: looking bare weird with bae at drama rehearsals earlier


----------



## kaiivee

yep, there i am.



esweeeny said:


> ///pic
> 
> editing some of my portraits
> decided I'd share one here ^o^



ah you're so pretty! i love the lighting! <:


----------



## MrPicklez

Thanks everyone! Beard is love, beard is life.



CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: About to head to birthday dinner with a cute girl!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 82474
> 
> _ya boys birthday is tomorrow!_



Back off ladies. I am cute grill he speaks of.



kaiivee said:


> yep, there i am.
> 
> 
> 
> ah you're so pretty! i love the lighting! <:



Your eyes tho.


----------



## Roshan

hh


----------



## Yui Z

CookingOkasan said:


> everytime I see "Yui Z" I think of that kanye line "more Louis V, my momma couldn't get through to me"



Of all things that could've come to mind... =P

- - - Post Merge - - -



kaiivee said:


> -snip-



Pretty eyes, pretty hair, pretty you. 



MrKisstoefur said:


> Thanks everyone! Beard is love, beard is life.
> 
> 
> 
> Back off ladies. I am cute grill he speaks of.





Spoiler: I've been looking for you









<33333 So cute <33333


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: thanks for all the birthday wishes!!!!


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: thanks for all the birthday wishes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 82617



lookin snazzy m8


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Going out on a dinner date with my bby so why not celebrate with a selfie? c: 



Spoiler:


----------



## Princess

Keyblade said:


> You're all so lovely (◕‿◕✿)
> View attachment 82322
> Today was a good day. c:



you're so pretty :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jas0n said:


> I figured it was about time I made myself a new trendy cool hipster photo with a trendy cool hipster pose.
> 
> #definitelynofilterjustphotoshop


that is a very suggestive pose.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Moved into my new apartment today!


----------



## Princess

CookingOkasan said:


> Moved into my new apartment today!
> View attachment 82744



the beard needs 2 go


----------



## badcrumbs

Princess said:


> the beard needs 2 go



Noooooo beard must stay. Beard is good. More beard please.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Princess said:


> the beard needs 2 go



I agree it's in an awkward stage right now but I have to keep going until it's not


----------



## Sanaki

i think i need to grow a beard to fit in here


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Moved into my new apartment today!
> View attachment 82744



Coming to live with you, me bredda.



Princess said:


> the beard needs 2 go



**** you


----------



## Hound00med

'Cos all this hair's getting cut off tomorrow 



Spoiler: Bye bye hair, I'll miss you 'cos it's cold :(


----------



## Princess

CookingOkasan said:


> I agree it's in an awkward stage right now but I have to keep going until it's not



best stage is stubble soz

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Coming to live with you, me bredda.
> 
> 
> 
> **** you




you wish


----------



## MrPicklez

Princess said:


> you wish



ew oh god no


----------



## daniduckyface

CookingOkasan said:


> Moved into my new apartment today!
> View attachment 82744



loving the beard :O personally not a huge fan of facial hair but it looks awesome on you
*is too lazy to post a pic rn*


----------



## Yui Z

Hound00med said:


> 'Cos all this hair's getting cut off tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bye bye hair, I'll miss you 'cos it's cold :(



Don't cut off your beautiful hair!!! Rip.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

MrKisstoefur said:


> **** you



- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> you wish



- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> ew oh god no


I volunteer as tribute.


----------



## CookingOkasan

MermaidSong said:


> I volunteer as tribute.



someone's gotta do it!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I look kinda nerdy... Huge glasses, blond-ish curly hair, and buck teeth.


----------



## Melody

hehe, everybody here is so much older than me ;-; although I'm turning 14 in June, I'm still short and I still look like I'm still in the 6th grade oops. I'll probably post my baby face once I find a good picture.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Learned two things: 
1) My webcam is ****
2) I am ****


----------



## Princess

MrKisstoefur said:


> ew oh god no



I c right thru ur beard hater


----------



## badcrumbs

Tom said:


> Learned two things:
> 1) My webcam is ****
> 2) I am ****



What figure is that?  
It looks like King Caesar!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

badcrumbs said:


> What figure is that?
> It looks like King Caesar!



King Casear? I'm guessing you're referring to the Lego Box in the background on my brother's desk, that's Jabba's Palace.


----------



## piichinu

Everyone has such nice pictures


----------



## badcrumbs

Tom said:


> King Casear? I'm guessing you're referring to the Lego Box in the background on my brother's desk, that's Jabba's Palace.



Oh man, I was way off.


----------



## Trundle

Tom said:


> Learned two things:
> 1) My webcam is ****
> 2) I am ****



YEEEEEEEEEEEES NICE BEARD


----------



## Brackets

me in Budapest! i miss summer so much right now


----------



## jasa11

Dis is my only photo atm I took after gym,I hope it not too nudistic nd all :/


----------



## unintentional

Did someone say after-hair-drying-without-brushing-my-hair selfie?
No?
Whatever 



Spoiler: pretty big picture oopsiee


----------



## peppy villager

Well my icon is me but here's a better picture~



I love my Pants shirt >:D


----------



## DarkOnyx

jasa11 said:


> View attachment 82895
> 
> Dis is my only photo atm I took after gym,I hope it not too nudistic nd all :/



Hot,10/10. xD


----------



## Goop

I look like:
This usually
And this on a good day​


----------



## Born2BWild

I'm finally getting past my self-consciousness and posting in this thread. You wouldn't believe how embarrassed this is making me. 

So here's me, not so long ago, on one of the most significant days of my life: my college graduation.



Spoiler


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: I know I spam a ton on here but I'm just so happy with my new apartment!




isha boy ft. KK Slider


----------



## Hound00med

The hair be gone 



Spoiler


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Trundle said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEES NICE BEARD



Heh, it probably won't last long after Valentine's Day weekend. Been growing it for warmth and because I'm going to be a massive nerd cosplaying Professor Birch.


----------



## Amyy

Hound00med said:


> The hair be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



aw you look younger!


----------



## Trundle

Born2BWild said:


> I'm finally getting past my self-consciousness and posting in this thread. You wouldn't believe how embarrassed this is making me.
> 
> So here's me, not so long ago, on one of the most significant days of my life: my college graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 82933



Congrats! What was your major?


----------



## Trickilicky

Born2BWild said:


> I'm finally getting past my self-consciousness and posting in this thread. You wouldn't believe how embarrassed this is making me.
> 
> So here's me, not so long ago, on one of the most significant days of my life: my college graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 82933



Steven! Where did you graduate from, The University of AWESOMENESS?!


----------



## Jake

there was an inappropriate sausage

and no that is not a euphemism for penis, it was a literal sausage

(no h8)


----------



## Cam1

Hound00med said:


> The hair be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


As nice as you look like this, I like your scruffy hair better :3


----------



## Rasumii

Maybe I'll post one later!


----------



## Born2BWild

Trundle said:


> Congrats! What was your major?



Biology. And thanks you so much. 



Trickilicky said:


> Steven! Where did you graduate from, The University of AWESOMENESS?!



Aw, you're too kind!


----------



## Mino

Jake. said:


> there was an inappropriate sausage
> 
> and no that is not a euphemism for penis, it was a literal sausage
> 
> (no h8)



Hot hot (hot).


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler: This is the most recent picture of me, actually...


----------



## Beardo

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: This is the most recent picture of me, actually...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83109



You're so cute! Ahhhh!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Beardo said:


> You're so cute! Ahhhh!



omg thank you :]


----------



## cannedcommunism

Took this recently as a profile picture for Facebook. It has a really inaccurate filter, but it's the most recent pic of me.


----------



## Jake

Mino said:


> Hot hot (hot).



do u wanna see uncensored pic?


----------



## Amyy

Jake. said:


> do u wanna see uncensored pic?



seen it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: This is the most recent picture of me, actually...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83109



youre so cute!


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







Get on my level, chumps.


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: hi



View attachment 83129


this is me with a tan after moving to a tropical country for 4 months now. also I stretched my ears to 8g


----------



## CookingOkasan

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: hi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83129
> 
> 
> this is me with a tan after moving to a tropical country for 4 months now. also I stretched my ears to 8g



you're always so pretty!


----------



## epona

Spoiler: freckle


----------



## Amissapanda

2015 is the year I want to stop looking down on myself and my less than stellar appearance. So here's a couple pictures of me and my furry darling boy, Dante:



Spoiler














Fun fact: Dante actually photo-bombed one of my earlier pictures, so I just started having them taken with him. And those ones all turned out better. Hahaha. (I wish I was as photogenic as him, though.)


----------



## Hyoshido

I have now captured what you look like, now I can hunt you down and play Smash and Mario Kart with you!
Also is your wrist alright? or is that just an accessory?

CAN I JUST SAY YOUR DOG IS SO ADORABLE?? Like I hope he's really friendly! :>


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Amissapanda said:


> 2015 is the year I want to stop looking down on myself and my less than stellar appearance. So here's a couple pictures of me and my furry darling boy, Dante:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact: Dante actually photo-bombed one of my earlier pictures, so I just started having them taken with him. And those ones all turned out better. Hahaha. (I wish I was as photogenic as him, though.)


Nice pictures!!!
Just as great as your art. ;D


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> I have now captured what you look like, now I can hunt you down and play Smash and Mario Kart with you!
> Also is your wrist alright? or is that just an accessory?
> 
> CAN I JUST SAY YOUR DOG IS SO ADORABLE?? Like I hope he's really friendly! :>



Hahaha, good luck finding me with just a picture. XD And stay up late tonight and play Mario Kart 8 on the stream. Dooo iiiit.

It's not an accessory. As I've mentioned before, I suffer from Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. That's my wrist brace. It has a metal correctional bar in it that helps my wrist from feeling too much pain or getting the nerves out of sorts when I do a lot of typing or other things with my hands. (I have to take it off in order to draw, though.) I actually forgot to take it off for pictures. That's how used to the stupid thing I am. Hahaha.

He is SUPER adorable. The cutest fluffball and SO lovable and cuddly.... _if_ he likes you. He doesn't take well to strangers and has to go through a lengthy introduction process to accept people into the house. He's very over-protective of the family.



The Hidden Owl said:


> Nice pictures!!!
> Just as great as your art. ;D



Aww, thank you! That's really sweet of you to say.


----------



## Hyoshido

Amissapanda said:


> Hahaha, good luck finding me with just a picture. XD And stay up late tonight and play Mario Kart 8 on the stream. Dooo iiiit.
> 
> It's not an accessory. As I've mentioned before, I suffer from Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. That's my wrist brace. It has a metal correctional bar in it that helps my wrist from feeling too much pain or getting the nerves out of sorts when I do a lot of typing or other things with my hands. (I have to take it off in order to draw, though.) I actually forgot to take it off for pictures. That's how used to the stupid thing I am. Hahaha.
> 
> He is SUPER adorable. The cutest fluffball and SO lovable and cuddly.... _if_ he likes you. He doesn't take well to strangers and has to go through a lengthy introduction process to accept people into the house. He's very over-protective of the family.


Trust me, I have my ways!
I think I have a Wii U of my own which my Bro got for me, idk if it has a copy of MK8 but I'll check soon :>

Ohh, I must've missed that, well I hope it's not too annoying for you since you need to take it on and off!

And aww, reminds me of my first dog! she was really loyal to us and if anyone tried to bother me on walks, she'd bark at em and they'd run away :> she was really welcome to company though, aslong as they weren't trying to hurt one of us, We had to get rid of her though since she was getting too big for our small house, she didn't have alot of space to run around and stuff :c

I bet Dante would be really lovely to get his trust though! he seems really passionate about his loved ones :>

Ohh I forgot to say, you look really lovely and I love your kirby shirt! :>


----------



## device

Nice pictures Panda, don't ever look down on yourself. Your dog is beautiful, what's his name?


----------



## Amissapanda

Hyogo said:


> Trust me, I have my ways!
> I think I have a Wii U of my own which my Bro got for me, idk if it has a copy of MK8 but I'll check soon :>
> 
> Ohh, I must've missed that, well I hope it's not too annoying for you since you need to take it on and off!
> 
> And aww, reminds me of my first dog! she was really loyal to us and if anyone tried to bother me on walks, she'd bark at em and they'd run away :> she was really welcome to company though, aslong as they weren't trying to hurt one of us, We had to get rid of her though since she was getting too big for our small house, she didn't have alot of space to run around and stuff :c
> 
> I bet Dante would be really lovely to get his trust though! he seems really passionate about his loved ones :>
> 
> Ohh I forgot to say, you look really lovely and I love your kirby shirt! :>



Wait, how would you not know whether or not you had a Wii U? lol XD

It can get pretty irritating sometimes, but it since it generally keeps me from feeling much pain AND keeps me out of surgery, I'll deal with it. I'd much rather have to wear a wrist brace for most of the day than pay thousands of dollars to get corrective surgery.

Yeah, that's a lot like how Dante is! He doesn't like it when anyone comes near someone from his "pack"--which is my family, basically. He's also very territorial and gets barky even when the neighbors go in and out of their own houses. I'm trying to train him more, but it's not working out so great yet. He went after the newspaper delivery man's snow pants a few weeks ago. Granted, the guy actually thought it was funny, but I was scared that he was going to hurt him. I've noticed he has a huge aversion to certain smells, though. He will not take kindly to ANYONE that smokes or smells like cigarette smoke and he doesn't really like perfumes, either. Sorry you had to get rid of yours, though! That's a real shame. I think I'd cry if I had to let Dante go. He's also been a blessing for my father, who struggled with Leukemia for 4+ years and has been in remission. It's amazing how much brighter a home can become with a pet.

Once he DOES get to know people, he's a big furry baby who wants all the attention, petting, and rubs in the world. He didn't take kindly to my bro and his girlfriend when they visited last summer, but after he was fully introduced to and became accustomed to their presence, he was jumping on their laps, cuddling against their legs, and everything else he does to us. lol

GAAAAHH, you're going to make me blush. That's the first time I've ever been called lovely. But thank you. The kirby shirt was the main reason I was taking the pictures, lol.



VanishingKira said:


> Nice pictures Panda, don't ever look down on yourself. Your dog is beautiful, what's his name?



Thanks a lot! I wish I could say that I wouldn't, but it's difficult to accept yourself after years of growing up and being told that you're ugly or that you look butch. I'm getting better about it, but I know it's going to take time. 

My lovely boy's name is Dante! He's a purebred American Eskimo dog. : ) I adopted him from the local shelter about a year and three-quarters ago.


----------



## Trundle

Amissapanda said:


> Hahaha, good luck finding me with just a picture. XD And stay up late tonight and play Mario Kart 8 on the stream. Dooo iiiit.
> 
> It's not an accessory. As I've mentioned before, I suffer from Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. That's my wrist brace. It has a metal correctional bar in it that helps my wrist from feeling too much pain or getting the nerves out of sorts when I do a lot of typing or other things with my hands. (I have to take it off in order to draw, though.) I actually forgot to take it off for pictures. That's how used to the stupid thing I am. Hahaha.
> 
> He is SUPER adorable. The cutest fluffball and SO lovable and cuddly.... _if_ he likes you. He doesn't take well to strangers and has to go through a lengthy introduction process to accept people into the house. He's very over-protective of the family.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you! That's really sweet of you to say.



Good old Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. As a bass player, I don't look forward to it.


----------



## Javocado

Amissapanda said:


> 2015 is the year I want to stop looking down on myself and my less than stellar appearance. So here's a couple pictures of me and my furry darling boy, Dante:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact: Dante actually photo-bombed one of my earlier pictures, so I just started having them taken with him. And those ones all turned out better. Hahaha. (I wish I was as photogenic as him, though.)



Lookin nice!
And is that legendary Kirby shirt you were talking about last week in the stream?


----------



## Amissapanda

Trundle said:


> Good old Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. As a bass player, I don't look forward to it.



Yikes. Take care! I ignored the signs at first and that was a huge mistake. If you start feeling tingling in your hand(s)/wrist(s) that lasts longer than a few minutes, get yourself a brace as soon as possible and take breaks from your repetitive hand motions whenever you can. I ended up getting that pins and needles tingling feeling that wouldn't go away pretty much all day and it made it hell to get to sleep at night. But if you start taking care of it early, you can prevent the need for the surgery.



Javocado said:


> Lookin nice!
> And is that legendary Kirby shirt you were talking about last week in the stream?



Thanks a lot, pin pal!

And yes, that is THE shirt I was very excited about getting. (That one and the Um Jammer Lammy/Parappa one that I got a week earlier, too.)


----------



## device

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot! I wish I could say that I wouldn't, but it's difficult to accept yourself after years of growing up and being told that you're ugly or that you look butch. I'm getting better about it, but I know it's going to take time.
> 
> My lovely boy's name is Dante! He's a purebred American Eskimo dog. : ) I adopted him from the local shelter about a year and three-quarters ago.



Just ignore whoever says that, they just see something wrong with themselves and have to say something about someone else to make them feel better about themselves. Just remember that you're beautiful, and if you know that then great. I love the name though, maybe there should be a dog called "Dante" in the next animal crossing?


----------



## Amissapanda

VanishingKira said:


> Just ignore whoever says that, they just see something wrong with themselves and have to say something about someone else to make them feel better about themselves. Just remember that you're beautiful, and if you know that then great. I love the name though, maybe there should be a dog called "Dante" in the next animal crossing?



Well, that's easier said than done, especially when it's trauma and bullying built up from years past. That's a lot of layers to shed. But I feel that I'm doing a lot better than I was a couple years ago, so that speaks for itself. Thank you, though. I don't quite believe it myself, yet, but I'll get there.

Haha, I would love it if there were! I even made a silly rendition of him as an AC villager last year:



Spoiler










He would be a Jock type. : )


----------



## device

Yeah, I guess you're right. I've been bullied in the past as well, I spend most of my time in my bedroom now and not very social at all. I hope you'll believe in yourself soon, I really do love your art though. You could have a shot at it and send it to the makers of animal crossing. You never know, maybe they'll add Dante to the next game.


----------



## brutalitea

epona said:


> Spoiler: freckle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83183



You're so pretty


----------



## dizzy bone

CookingOkasan said:


> you're always so pretty!



Thank you. You too


----------



## http://

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83127
> 
> 
> 
> Get on my level, chumps.



Your beard is so great. And you have a cute face. Nice.

I have both sides of my nose pierced now. Happy happy happy.


----------



## MrPicklez

http:// said:


> Your beard is so great. And you have a cute face. Nice.
> 
> I have both sides of my nose pierced now. Happy happy happy.



ayy b0ss


----------



## http://

MrKisstoefur said:


> ayy b0ss



Ayyy~


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







Here. Have an oldie since a lot of people haven't seen me without my mane.


----------



## http://

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83285
> 
> 
> 
> Here. Have an oldie since a lot of people haven't seen me without my mane.



Omg, you look so incredibly different. But still nice.


----------



## Princess

Amissapanda said:


> 2015 is the year I want to stop looking down on myself and my less than stellar appearance. So here's a couple pictures of me and my furry darling boy, Dante:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact: Dante actually photo-bombed one of my earlier pictures, so I just started having them taken with him. And those ones all turned out better. Hahaha. (I wish I was as photogenic as him, though.)



Please tell me he's named after Dante Basco


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83285
> 
> 
> 
> Here. Have an oldie since a lot of people haven't seen me without my mane.



yoooooooooooooooo bruh bruh bruh that's wild


----------



## badcrumbs

Spoiler: Lulz


----------



## Amissapanda

VanishingKira said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right. I've been bullied in the past as well, I spend most of my time in my bedroom now and not very social at all. I hope you'll believe in yourself soon, I really do love your art though. You could have a shot at it and send it to the makers of animal crossing. You never know, maybe they'll add Dante to the next game.



Sorry to hear that. And thanks on both accounts. I don't think I could ever comfortably send my art like that to a company and ask them for something so insane, though. XD I just did it more or less for fun. It would be cool if they would let us customize villagers in the future, but considering there's so much love for existing ones already, that doesn't seem too likely.



Princess said:


> Please tell me he's named after Dante Basco



I'm afraid not, lol. I just named him that because I really liked the name for him. It wasn't connected to any existing (or fictional) Dante.


----------



## http://

badcrumbs said:


> Spoiler: Lulz



Ayyy, invite me to your next party.
You're adorable, btw. xo


----------



## badcrumbs

http:// said:


> Ayyy, invite me to your next party.
> You're adorable, btw. xo



Thx bby!


----------



## Ashtot

Jake. said:


> there was an inappropriate sausage
> 
> and no that is not a euphemism for penis, it was a literal sausage
> 
> (no h8)



10/hippo



Tom said:


> Learned two things:
> 1) My webcam is ****
> 2) I am ****



10/barnacle goose



MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83127
> 
> 
> 
> Get on my level, chumps.



Impossible.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: C O F F E E  B O Y S


----------



## http://

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: C O F F E E  B O Y S
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83319



2 hip 4 u. But yeah, I like the place you're at. And your ensemble.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know I just posted one, but look at my baby! :') Brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi




----------



## Trundle

6 months with the girlfriend!


----------



## Eldin

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83285
> 
> 
> 
> Here. Have an oldie since a lot of people haven't seen me without my mane.



you just blew my mind

I assumed you were just born with that glorious beard


----------



## http://

Trundle said:


> 6 months with the girlfriend!



Congrats! She's adorable.


----------



## Jawile

Bird is life


----------



## Cam1

Had to cross out the name of my school on my shirt and a couple friends, but here:


Spoiler


----------



## Cariad

Hi... my Instagram is @niamhnotnaimh . Ooh large pic!


----------



## device

removed bc i don't like it


----------



## http://

VanishingKira said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just taken and first time I've actually managed to get rid of the nerves to post a picture on here, only took quite a few months. pls dont be mean bc im ugly



Looking good, Kira.


----------



## Yui Z

Cariad said:


> -snip-
> 
> Hi... my Instagram is @niamhnotnaimh . Ooh large pic!



You're fabulous, Niamh! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> Had to cross out the name of my school on my shirt and a couple friends, but here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83429



Good looking!!!


----------



## lazuli

Spoiler:  










mildly distressed faces
u_u


----------



## Capella

Jawile said:


> Bird is life


hhh-hot 


Cariad said:


> Hi... my Instagram is @niamhnotnaimh . Ooh large pic!


NIAM YOURE SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Aradai

Cariad said:


> [/img]
> 
> Hi... my Instagram is @niamhnotnaimh . Ooh large pic!


BUDDY IS SO CUTE WTF

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanishingKira said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> Just taken and first time I've actually managed to get rid of the nerves to post a picture on here, only took quite a few months. pls dont be mean bc im ugly


helo


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> 2015 is the year I want to stop looking down on myself and my less than stellar appearance. So here's a couple pictures of me and my furry darling boy, Dante:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact: Dante actually photo-bombed one of my earlier pictures, so I just started having them taken with him. And those ones all turned out better. Hahaha. (I wish I was as photogenic as him, though.)



Lurking because this thread was on the front page and OH MY GOD, YOU ARE TOO ADORABLE FOR WORDS <333 I want to hug you and your dog, haha XD I luffles your shirt, too--Kirby is one of my favorite Nintendo characters. He's a happy pink bubblegum, lol.


----------



## Trundle

azukitan said:


> Lurking because this thread was on the front page and OH MY GOD, YOU ARE TOO ADORABLE FOR WORDS <333 I want to hug you and your dog, haha XD I luffles your shirt, too--Kirby is one of my favorite Nintendo characters. He's a happy pink bubblegum, lol.



well it is a stickied thread


----------



## azukitan

Trundle said:


> well it is a stickied thread



Ahaha, I was referring to the forum home page where it displays the latest post in each sub-forum x3


----------



## PandaNikita

Spoiler: leaked


----------



## Javocado

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: leaked



I would say this is the hottest leak of the year, but I leaked my mixtape this year as well.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: leaked



flawless


----------



## CookingOkasan

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: leaked



stop the press.


----------



## brutalitea

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: leaked



Magnificent. The world needs more.


----------



## Amyy

Tae said:


> Magnificent. The world needs more.



dammit tae i thought you posted


----------



## xTurnip

Yeah...


----------



## brutalitea

Rebeth13 said:


> View attachment 83532
> 
> Yeah...



Hi pretty lady


----------



## xTurnip

Tae said:


> Hi pretty lady



Eyyyyyyyyy. Literally the only pic I like of myself tbh lol.


----------



## Hyoshido

computertrash said:


> mildly distressed faces
> u_u


brb, pinching your cheeks


----------



## Cam1

Yui Z said:


> You're fabulous, Niamh!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking!!!


Thank you!


----------



## badcrumbs

Rebeth13 said:


> x[/ATTACH]
> 
> Yeah...



So gorgeous!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Rebeth13 said:


> View attachment 83532
> 
> Yeah...



Omg! You are so cute! You totally look like a FL player lol.


----------



## Eldin

Rebeth13 said:


> snip



aaadorable! c;


----------



## Bixxy

booppppppp


----------



## http://

I'm so ****ing lame.


----------



## carlaeleni

http:// said:


> I'm so ****ing lame.



good lord. you are so pretty


----------



## http://

carlaeleni said:


> good lord. you are so pretty



Thank you so much, cutie!!


----------



## Hyoshido

Bixxy said:


> booppppppp


All I see are filters and Freezeezy Peak!!


----------



## badcrumbs

Jambette and I in the park, when it was warm and sunny... memories.


Spoiler:


----------



## Hyoshido

dem eyes tho!!
lookin' ace with Jambette tho ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## badcrumbs

Hyogo said:


> dem eyes tho!!
> lookin' ace with Jambette tho ?\_(ツ)_/?



She makes me look better in comparison.


----------



## Hyoshido

naw but in all seriousness, you have lovely eyes \o/


----------



## Bixxy

Hyogo said:


> All I see are filters and Freezeezy Peak!!



OMG THANK YOU FOR NOTICING
and yeah I thought the filter thing made it look cooler nopunintended


----------



## cIementine

Cariad said:


> Hi... my Instagram is @niamhnotnaimh . Ooh large pic!



SISSSSSSSSSS ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! You're so pretty <3 Your hair game is strong, very jealous aha ;w; Maybe someday I'll take a selfie


----------



## milkyi

lol hi


----------



## Hyoshido

There was a girl in my college who had make-up like that, really made her attractive tbh.
Also what is with me and loving how most people here have such LOVELY eyes..


----------



## Trundle

Yuelia said:


> Spoiler: Shield your eyes



Oh, wow, it's a good thing I shielded my eyes! Your beauty almost blinded me!


----------



## FortlochResident

Moi.

P.S. It's so big! I don't know how to delete it again to resize it.


----------



## badcrumbs

Yuelia said:


> Spoiler: Shield your eyes


So cute! Love your hair. I just wanna eat it.


FortlochResident said:


> Moi.
> 
> P.S. It's so big! I don't know how to delete it again to resize it.


Beautiful! xx


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







My beard is an entity of it's own.


----------



## epona

beep beep


----------



## Capella

Yuelia said:


> Spoiler: Shield your eyes



i love your  hair!!!


----------



## DarkOnyx

Yuelia said:


> Spoiler: Shield your eyes



Prettttyyyy.


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> Lurking because this thread was on the front page and OH MY GOD, YOU ARE TOO ADORABLE FOR WORDS <333 I want to hug you and your dog, haha XD I luffles your shirt, too--Kirby is one of my favorite Nintendo characters. He's a happy pink bubblegum, lol.



Ahhhhh >///< Thank youuuu, Azuuuu. I would gladly give hugs. And man, as soon as I saw that Kirby shirt, I knew I had to have it. XD I'm definitely a Kirby fan, dating back to his premiere gameboy game, even.


----------



## milkyi

Trundle said:


> Oh, wow, it's a good thing I shielded my eyes! Your beauty almost blinded me!



Aww no need to be so nice.
------------------------------------------



badcrumbs said:


> So cute! Love your hair. I just wanna eat it.
> 
> Beautiful! xx



Thank you! <33

----------------------------------------------------------------------------



Hyogo said:


> There was a girl in my college who had make-up like that, really made her attractive tbh.
> Also what is with me and loving how most people here have such LOVELY eyes..



I'm a sucker for grey eyes.

-----------------------------------------------------------



Capella said:


> i love your  hair!!!



 I love your Squirtle

-------------------------------------------------------------



DarkOnyx said:


> Prettttyyyy.



Thank you!


----------



## Rasumii

Oh I guess I'll post here.  (I'm on the right!)


----------



## brutalitea

epona said:


> View attachment 83578
> 
> beep beep



Ugh you're so pretty


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## pippy1994

Yeah I was bored one day and decided to play with some face crayons. XD
I have freckles, but my phone doesn't display them for some reason.


----------



## toxapex

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I'll just leave this here...



I thought you were a guy? Unless that's not a pic of you?


----------



## Chibiusa

Yuelia said:


> Spoiler: Shield your eyes




You're really going to pretend that's you? If you're going to use someone else's pictures, at least use someone who isn't all over the internet.


----------



## Lektic

Chibiusa said:


> You're really going to pretend that's you? If you're going to use someone else's pictures, at least use someone who isn't all over the internet.



Uh ooooooh


----------



## http://

Chibiusa said:


> You're really going to pretend that's you? If you're going to use someone else's pictures, at least use someone who isn't all over the internet.



I didn't even notice you replaced words with links and realizing that you did made your post twice as amazing as it already was.


----------



## Amyy

Chibiusa said:


> You're really going to pretend that's you? If you're going to use someone else's pictures, at least use someone who isn't all over the internet.



:') love it


----------



## milkyi

Lektic said:


> Uh ooooooh



Lol whatever. It wasn't a surprise, Im too ugly anyway.


----------



## Brackets

Yuelia said:


> Lol whatever. It wasn't a surprise, Im too ugly anyway.



mate it's pretty dodgy to use someone else's picture without their permission, you really shouldn't do that

anyway this is me doing a shameless selfie


Spoiler


----------



## milkyi

Brackets said:


> mate it's pretty dodgy to use someone else's picture without their permission, you really shouldn't do that
> 
> anyway this is me doing a shameless selfie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83655



I'm a bad kid, but idc anyway, nice selfie


----------



## Jake

Yuelia said:


> Lol whatever. It wasn't a surprise, Im too ugly anyway.



hi guys its me



Spoiler










Spoiler: just kidding this is actually me










Spoiler: just kidding this is me










Spoiler: just kidding im actually obama after all





















BETTER BELIEVE IT


----------



## milkyi

Jake. said:


> hi guys its me
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just kidding this is actually me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just kidding this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just kidding im actually obama after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETTER BELIEVE IT



Omgggg You tortuerd me with those spoilers! But hi Obama (I know your not Obama


----------



## Zane

Yuelia said:


> Omgggg You tortuerd me with those spoilers! But hi Obama (I know your not Obama



how do u know he's not............


----------



## milkyi

Zane said:


> how do u know he's not............



Did you see my I know your not obama?


----------



## Ray-ACP

Don't know if we're allowed to post pictures of ourselves o.o but this is me ^_^



Spoiler


----------



## Zane

Yuelia said:


> Did you see my I know your not obama?



yes it's what i was responding to it was a joke @_@



Spoiler: pic so i stop going off topic








lol i can't do it i'm srry


----------



## Aradai

Zane said:


> yes it's what i was responding to it was a joke @_@
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic so i stop going off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i can't do it i'm srry


i love u 10000/10



Spoiler: I didnt take a photo of myself since New Years wooow


----------



## azukitan

Zane said:


> yes it's what i was responding to it was a joke @_@
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic so i stop going off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i can't do it i'm srry



*snaps fingers* Dang! So close to seeing Zane's entire beautiful face :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> i love u 10000/10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I didnt take a photo of myself since New Years wooow



I want your eyes, hair, and eyebrows, pls <3 Such fashion. Much pretty *w*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Ahhhhh >///< Thank youuuu, Azuuuu. I would gladly give hugs. And man, as soon as I saw that Kirby shirt, I knew I had to have it. XD I'm definitely a Kirby fan, dating back to his premiere gameboy game, even.



Graphic tees are awesome; that's pretty much all I wear, lol. You're so retro-chic. Old and new gen Kirby both rock! >w</


----------



## BungoTheElf

Aradai said:


> i love u 10000/10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I didnt take a photo of myself since New Years wooow



tiff why are u so beautiful


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> tiff why are u so beautiful



wat do u mean lynn I am literally a raccoon but YE thank u ily

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> I want your eyes, hair, and eyebrows, pls <3 Such fashion. Much pretty *w*



ah thank you azukitan!! o(｀ω? )o


----------



## toxapex

Aradai said:


> i love u 10000/10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I didnt take a photo of myself since New Years wooow



Cute


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> i love u 10000/10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I didnt take a photo of myself since New Years wooow



why are you so cute oh my godddddd /lays in the dirt



azukitan said:


> *snaps fingers* Dang! So close to seeing Zane's entire beautiful face :'D



excuse u



azukitan said:


> This is the first time I have ever posted a picture of myself on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PREPARE YOURSELF!







i used the search thread thing i'm not a creep i swaer


----------



## Capella

Aradai said:


> i love u 10000/10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I didnt take a photo of myself since New Years wooow



omg tiff ur so pretty <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracelia

Zane said:


> yes it's what i was responding to it was a joke @_@
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic so i stop going off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i can't do it i'm srry



wow~ pls teach me how to grow a marvelous stache like that zane!!


----------



## milkyi

*how do i delete my own posts lol*


----------



## Aradai

Capella said:


> omg tiff ur so pretty <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


br u h <<<333333333333


----------



## http://

Why did I ever think cutting my hair off was a good idea?


----------



## milkyi

http:// said:


> Why did I ever think cutting my hair off was a good idea?



Your still pretty.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

tokayseye said:


> I thought you were a guy? Unless that's not a pic of you?



That's me


----------



## Zane

Gracelia said:


> wow~ pls teach me how to grow a marvelous stache like that zane!!



personally i like to use moustache seeds but ur results may vary, not all upper lips can cultivate such a garden


----------



## Boobwyn

17, 5'4" ish, a bit overweight unfortunately, longish brunette hair, blue eyes. I'm Scottish and Italian (weird mix)


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I got a haircut.



Spoiler


----------



## Yui Z

Boobwyn said:


> -snip-
> 17, 5'4" ish, a bit overweight unfortunately, longish brunette hair, blue eyes. I'm Scottish and Italian (weird mix)



You're very pretty!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoctorGallifrey said:


> I got a haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Love the hair tbh.


----------



## Kishti

This is me. :c


----------



## SockHead




----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


>


hot like a tater tot


----------



## Javocado

SockHead said:


>



All a <censored> really need is a lil bit
Not a lot, baby girl, just a lil bit
We can head to the crib in a lil bit
I can show you how I live in a lil bit


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Yui Z said:


> Love the hair tbh.


Thank you!


----------



## Beardo

Kishti said:


> View attachment 83826
> 
> This is me. :c



Gorgeous!


----------



## Capella

Kishti said:


> View attachment 83826
> 
> This is me. :c



qt !


----------



## SockHead

Princess said:


> hot like a tater tot





Javocado said:


> All a <censored> really need is a lil bit
> Not a lot, baby girl, just a lil bit
> We can head to the crib in a lil bit
> I can show you how I live in a lil bit



thank you! both of you! my family!


----------



## brutalitea

Boobwyn said:


> View attachment 83774
> 17, 5'4" ish, a bit overweight unfortunately, longish brunette hair, blue eyes. I'm Scottish and Italian (weird mix)



You're really pretty!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Slowly starting to feel better about myself



Spoiler


----------



## lazuli

mfw i need a haircut


Spoiler:


----------



## Reenhard

computertrash said:


> mfw i need a haircut
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Ya look cute! C:


----------



## Bixxy

This is me and edited by me though I'm not too pleased with the facial editing's tight contrast.


----------



## epona

lookin solemn


----------



## toxapex

PoizonMushro0m said:


> That's me



Was that picture of a guy you posted a while back not a picture of you, then? (Also, your twitter is apparently run by "Mike")


----------



## weesakins

hi.. xD



Spoiler


----------



## Amyy

weesakins said:


> hi.. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83906



you're pretty


----------



## weesakins

Amyy said:


> you're pretty



thank youu kekeke


----------



## brutalitea

epona said:


> View attachment 83888
> 
> lookin solemn



you're so pretty!


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> View attachment 83888
> 
> lookin solemn



get it booboo!
epokasan2kinfinity


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> get it booboo!
> epokasan2kinfinity



Cue 'i play the cello' guy from high school musical


----------



## LaurenPuzzle

Kinda old but yeahh. me! hi!


----------



## dizzy bone

weesakins said:


> hi.. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83906



cute!!!



Spoiler: my hair has grown considerably since I first posted here



View attachment 83948


----------



## DarkOnyx

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I got a haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoctorGallifrey said:


> Slowly starting to feel better about myself
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hot.


----------



## mogyay

dizzy bone said:


> cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my hair has grown considerably since I first posted here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83948



dizzy you are just perfect!


----------



## Reenhard

Spoiler










 look those cute plusies


----------



## Hyoshido

Reenhard said:


> look those cute plusies


I bet they bang when you aren't looking B)


----------



## Reenhard

Hyogo said:


> I bet they bang when you aren't looking B)



I would believe that if Reenhard wasen't asexual ppft


----------



## Zenoah

New Years.
Drinking sparkling cider in the basement. This was when it just turned 2015.


----------



## Cory

SockHead said:


>


ur tater HOT


----------



## dr4gonite

That's me, haha.


----------



## daniduckyface

dr4gonite said:


> View attachment 84002
> 
> That's me, haha.



i want your hair omg


----------



## Javocado

dr4gonite said:


> View attachment 84002
> 
> That's me, haha.



overall im diggin ur sweg


----------



## Hound00med

Man I look so happy, huh?



Spoiler











Damn attached thing.. YOU SHOULDN'T BE SIDEWAYS


----------



## Hyoshido

Hound00med said:


> Man I look so handsome, huh?


ye


----------



## ilovelush

idk


----------



## SockHead

Cory said:


> ur tater HOT



thank you cory i knew u were on my side


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: it's ya boi











- - - Post Merge - - -



Hound00med said:


> my pic




lookin ace my man


----------



## brutalitea

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: it's ya boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookin ace my man



Y so serious, Jav?


----------



## CookingOkasan

Tae said:


> Y so serious, Jav?





Spoiler: cause we serious round here


----------



## xxxmadison

i just took this and i actually really like it 
no i'm not naked


----------



## Princess

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: cause we serious round here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84133



ur beard is nice here









and ur face

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Spoiler: it's ya boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookin ace my man


tamale


----------



## Zappo09

This is me in my Grad Outfit :3



Spoiler


----------



## PandaNikita

Someone say grad outfit?



Spoiler: high school grad outfit ;_; still in college


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Spoiler: da doggie and ayyyyy



haha SIKE


----------



## Jake

chillin' w/ da valentine


----------



## Hound00med

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: it's ya boi



Y so sexy Jav?


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: cause we serious round here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84133



plsssssssssssss be my valentine


----------



## merinda!

so i've been a member here for like 5+ years now and i've like rarely ever posted in here soooooo 


Spoiler: hey


----------



## Amyy

merinda! said:


> so i've been a member here for like 5+ years now and i've like rarely ever posted in here soooooo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hey
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84211



gorgeouss


----------



## matcha

https://41.media.tumblr.com/03974d5f761c937712057cd12086ad6e/tumblr_ngrmpo6jFq1r29ryno1_500.jpg
i don't take very nice photos or have any recent ones *shrug*


----------



## ToxiFoxy

PandaNikita said:


> Someone say grad outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: high school grad outfit ;_; still in college



You are so pretty  when I get older I probably will look super ugly

- - - Post Merge - - -



merinda! said:


> so i've been a member here for like 5+ years now and i've like rarely ever posted in here soooooo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hey
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84211


You are so beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want to post a pic of me but I am so much younger than everyone else posting on here


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Spoiler: Happy Valentine's Day



[/spoiler]

ft. the lovely weather


----------



## ToxiFoxy

MermaidSong said:


> Spoiler: Happy Valentine's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ft. the lovely weather



You are so pretty ^.^


----------



## Amyy

oops gone


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

*Evee said:


> You are so pretty ^.^


You can't even see most of my face.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

MermaidSong said:


> You can't even see most of my face.



Ik and you still look pretty


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

*Evee said:


> Ik and you still look pretty


I could be hiding a massive cleft palate. Maybe even a Twisty jaw.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

MermaidSong said:


> I could be hiding a massive cleft palate. Maybe even a Twisty jaw.



So? Your eyes are really pretty, thre. Do not be so down about yourself


----------



## CookingOkasan

she actually has three mouths. it's actually pretty cool though.



Spoiler: happy day after valentines day hangover because I got too drunk and ate too much pizza


----------



## Hyoshido

Pizza is always the thing people should do on Valentines, I can't possibly be wrong here.


----------



## epona

-


----------



## CookingOkasan

killer nails!


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> killer nails!



theyre matte and lilac

(p.s. killer everything)


----------



## brutalitea

Amyy said:


> Spoiler: basic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84212
> 
> 
> 
> its not a bruise its a birthmark



You're so pretty


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> she actually has three mouths. it's actually pretty cool though.


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> chillin' w/ da valentine



but bae.. :'{


----------



## Amyy

Tae said:


> You're so pretty



love you tae


----------



## Beary

Spoiler: hi











so i was bored


----------



## Beardo

Beary said:


> Spoiler: hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i was bored



Pretty!


----------



## Murray

I was gonna post a selfie until I found out about the *rule* where I have to be at *least 13 *to post one! lol haha oops xd


----------



## Jake

Murray said:


> I was gonna post a selfie until I found out about the *rule* where I have to be at *least 13 *to post one! lol haha oops xd



let's place bets - my bet is 2 days


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Ooohh I have to be atleast be 13 to post a selfie, ok then later I shall post a pic of my doggy since he is old enough, he is 21 in dog years


----------



## Caius

Please remember you _must be over 13 to post an image of yourself_


----------



## Jarrad

ZR388 said:


> Please remember you _must be over 13 to post an image of yourself_



aw man


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Here is my puppy trying to stay warm in his winter coat, stupid sun got in the way:



Spoiler


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

*Evee said:


> Here is my puppy trying to stay warm in his winter coat, stupid sun got in the way:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OMG soooo cute


----------



## Jake

*Evee said:


> Here is my puppy trying to stay warm in his winter coat, stupid sun got in the way:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



omfg I love when ppl put clothes on their dogs


----------



## snapdragon

*Evee said:


> Here is my puppy trying to stay warm in his winter coat, stupid sun got in the way:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



CUTE    Haha, here is a pic of mine:



Spoiler







- - - Post Merge - - -

He can be stand-in for a pic of myself >.<


----------



## mogyay

snapdragon said:


> CUTE    Haha, here is a pic of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84328
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> He can be stand-in for a pic of myself >.<



them ears omg ;_; too cute


----------



## snapdragon

mogyay said:


> them ears omg ;_; too cute



Hehe thanks  Momo says thank you!


----------



## azukitan

Showing my face on TBT for the first time in forever. I HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE... I think??
Plus, my favorite shirt in the world came in the mail today, so I'm totes happy rn |D


Spoiler












^why am I making that face? OTL


OH GOD, HERE I GO. PRESSING THE SUBMIT BUTTON.... saujfgaslfglahflJGDJKASGFSJAGFJSAHFLKAHkh /dies


----------



## Aradai

azukitan said:


> Showing my face on TBT for the first time in forever. I HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE... I think??
> Plus, my favorite shirt in the world came in the mail today, so I'm totes happy rn |D
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> ^why am I making that face? OTL
> 
> 
> OH GOD, HERE I GO. PRESSING THE SUBMIT BUTTON.... saujfgaslfglahflJGDJKASGFSJAGFJSAHFLKAHkh /dies


awesome hat and you're very very cute omg


----------



## Hyoshido

Azu = babe/10!!


----------



## azukitan

Aradai said:


> awesome hat and you're very very cute omg





Hyogo said:


> Azu = babe/10!!



Yeah, I love my bunny hat... and shirt. I'M NEVER TAKING IT OFF =W=

And NOPE, sorry, guys. I am your elder... cute is impossible >:(


----------



## Hyoshido

You're older than me by 2 years >:l


----------



## azukitan

Hyogo said:


> You're older than me by 2 years >:l



That's 20 guinea pig years, yo.


----------



## MayorErin

mirror picture in a really big crewneck asdknjfvw


Spoiler


----------



## weesakins

snapdragon said:


> CUTE    Haha, here is a pic of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84328
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> He can be stand-in for a pic of myself >.<



AWWWWWW a corgi


----------



## ToxiFoxy

snapdragon said:


> CUTE    Haha, here is a pic of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84328
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> He can be stand-in for a pic of myself >.<


Ohmigosh he is SOOO cute! I love Corgi's ears! He looks so cute! Enjoy him everyday


----------



## Hyoshido

azukitan said:


> That's 20 guinea pig years, yo.


y r u implying ur mature???

idc, ur still azubabetan.


----------



## CookingOkasan

-----------wrong thread nice----------------

cute corgi btw


----------



## Aradai

Spoiler: I posted a pic a week ago but who cares I look great for once


----------



## graceroxx

I'm over 13 so I could post a picture, but.. it's more fun to stalk others


----------



## epona

-


----------



## fup10k

Spoiler: here's some selfies from a month ago


----------



## lunathenia

Have you guys met someone you know irl on the forum specifically speaking, THIS thread?!!!


----------



## CookingOkasan

lunathenia said:


> Have you guys met someone you know irl on the forum specifically speaking, THIS thread?!!!



are you the feds?


----------



## Aizu

Had to lower the resolution but yeah...



Spoiler: My face = w =


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh boy, inb4 men spam "wow ur hot"


----------



## Aradai

Lita_Chan said:


> Had to lower the resolution but yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My face = w =
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


I love your eyes wowowowowo


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Lita_Chan said:


> Had to lower the resolution but yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My face = w =
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84520



Your eyes...... Love! Those aren't contacts, right? Don't break my heart.


----------



## pocky

lita kinda looks like a doll, very cute!



Spoiler: here is my face i guess



i had a huge pimple on my chin so i blurred it out w/ phone app but i suck at edit so now there is this huge smudge there LOL


----------



## CookingOkasan

strong jawline/cheekbone women hmu


----------



## pocky

hmu? hold... my... unicorn?


----------



## Aizu

Diamondarcadia said:


> Your eyes...... Love! Those aren't contacts, right? Don't break my heart.



I'm sorry, but yeah they're contacts ; ww ;


----------



## DarkFox7

Meep. ;v;


----------



## Chris

*Litachan* - You're cute!  

*Pocky* - I love your eye make-up.

*DarkFox7* - very pretty!! 



Me:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> Me:



Always looking good.


----------



## Javocado

Tina said:


> *Litachan* - You're cute!
> 
> *Pocky* - I love your eye make-up.
> 
> *DarkFox7* - very pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me:



Lookin awesome, Tina.


----------



## DarkFox7

Tina said:


> *DarkFox7* - very pretty!!



Aww, thank you!!! ^w^ You're very pretty too~


----------



## Goop

I'm the one in the middle /w\




​


----------



## DarkFox7

Goop said:


> I'm the one in the middle /w\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Beautimous *w*


----------



## Nerd House

merinda! said:


> so i've been a member here for like 5+ years now and i've like rarely ever posted in here soooooo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hey
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84211



*Yeeeahhhh....you don't look 84.*


----------



## DarkFox7

Adol the Red said:


> *Yeeeahhhh....you don't look 84.*



Omg, I noticed that too yesterday!!! XD I was like... wait what? o.o


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Goop said:


> I'm the one in the middle /w\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Which one in the middle???


----------



## mogyay

Spoiler









last time i uploaded a picture i deleted it within like ten minutes but ye, i figure i've been here for more than a year heh. as if this is my face though, it's actually just one big instagram filter

WHY WON';T THE SPOILER THING WORK, WHY IS MY FACE SO HUGE SOMEONE HELP ;_; this is a sign
edit: spelled spoiler wrong


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: it me


----------



## littlem0kid

Me at starbucks were my friends drew a cat face on me (This was about a month ago lol)


----------



## mogyay

littlem0kid said:


> View attachment 84694
> 
> Me at starbucks were my friends drew a cat face on me (This was about a month ago lol)



lookin cute as a cat!! and as a person c;


----------



## littlem0kid

mogyay said:


> lookin cute as a cat!! and as a person c;



Awe thank you c:


----------



## DarkFox7

mogyay said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last time i uploaded a picture i deleted it within like ten minutes but ye, i figure i've been here for more than a year heh. as if this is my face though, it's actually just one big instagram filter
> 
> WHY WON';T THE SPOILER THING WORK, WHY IS MY FACE SO HUGE SOMEONE HELP ;_; this is a sign
> edit: spelled spoiler wrong



You are BEAUTIFUL!!! *0* Love your eyes!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlem0kid said:


> View attachment 84694
> 
> Me at starbucks were my friends drew a cat face on me (This was about a month ago lol)



Haha, so cute! >w<


----------



## SockHead

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: it me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84693



les bromance


----------



## Vianka

I rarely take selfies, but here's a self-portrait with double exposure. 

[SUB][/SUB]


----------



## Radda

One of them's me.


----------



## mogyay

DarkFox7 said:


> You are BEAUTIFUL!!! *0* Love your eyes!!!



thaaaanks lovely ;_; you are too kind and now my night is made <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vianka said:


> I rarely take selfies, but here's a self-portrait with double exposure.



that is one cool ass picture, you look amazing



Radda said:


> One of them's me.



whichever one you are you are v cute!! haha i wonder if you're half a face c;


----------



## DarkFox7

mogyay said:


> thaaaanks lovely ;_; you are too kind and now my night is made <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> that is one cool ass picture, you look amazing
> 
> 
> 
> whichever one you are you are v cute!! haha i wonder if you're half a face c;



Awe, you're welcome! Glad your night is made \(^0^)/


----------



## mogyay

DarkFox7 said:


> Awe, you're welcome! Glad your night is made \(^0^)/



was creeping on previous pages like the creep i am and you're gorgeous! *_*


----------



## Goop

I know I posted here recently but I took better pictures today and felt like sharing. xD









​


----------



## CookingOkasan

neat double exposure!


----------



## Radda

mogyay said:


> whichever one you are you are v cute!! haha i wonder if you're half a face c;



Uhh thank you,very much qq.It means alotish


----------



## DarkFox7

mogyay said:


> was creeping on previous pages like the creep i am and you're gorgeous! *_*



Yay, thank you~! ^////^


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

i have posted here before don't know if i should again lol


----------



## Brackets

made the ends of my hair blonder because yolo


----------



## FireNinja1

I got bored, I guess. Just took it now.


----------



## cannedcommunism

FireNinja1 said:


> [removed]
> 
> I got bored, I guess. Just took it now.



DAMN Steve, you look depressed as ****! (damn censorship)


Spoiler





My FB profile pic ATM


----------



## oranges_ate_you

I am beautiful and precious.


----------



## toxapex

FoxWolf64 said:


> DAMN Steve, you look depressed as ****! (damn censorship)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84836
> My FB profile pic ATM



Oh yeah, look at you, big man... You're soooo cool with your smug grin and... Dog. DOG.

jk you look good lol


----------



## Naiad

Spoiler











procrastinating on a saturday night :^)


----------



## cannedcommunism

tokayseye said:


> Oh yeah, look at you, big man... You're soooo cool with your smug grin and... Dog. DOG.
> 
> jk you look good lol



Doubt u luk enny bettr

Aw thx man

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> procrastinating on a saturday night :^)



My life.


----------



## toxapex

Lafiel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> procrastinating on a saturday night :^)



Adorable <3

And same


----------



## DarkFox7

YUSS. Keep the pictures coming. You all are beautiful.


----------



## esweeeny

got some new bangs yesterdayyy


----------



## Chaotix

I Guess that I should post a recent pic of myself here.






This was taken yesterday while I was working at Google in Mountain View CA.


----------



## FireNinja1

FoxWolf64 said:


> DAMN Steve, you look depressed as ****! (damn censorship)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84836
> My FB profile pic ATM



Well gee sorry, if you want me to dig up a picture of me smiling I sure can!


----------



## Trundle

Hyogo said:


> Oh boy, inb4 men spam "wow ur hot"



You sexist pig. I can't believe what I'm hearing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chaotix said:


> I Guess that I should post a recent pic of myself here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken yesterday while I was working at Google in Mountain View CA.



Nice, what do you do at google?


----------



## Tao

Trundle said:


> Nice, what do you do at google?





He's the guy who finishes your sentences for you whilst you're trying to type stuff into google.


----------



## desy

Spoiler






Last time I got my hair cut!


----------



## cannedcommunism

FireNinja1 said:


> Well gee sorry, if you want me to dig up a picture of me smiling I sure can!



Naw it was jk man, ur fine


----------



## DarkFox7

Proof that I'm a tiny wittle person. (Yes, I'm the small one compared to an average height friend of mine).



Spoiler


----------



## Chaotix

Tao said:


> He's the guy who finishes your sentences for you whilst you're trying to type stuff into google.



It's True.

Trundle: I'm a shift coordinator at GSX.


----------



## ecclesi-uh

So many nerds, so little time


----------



## epona

-


----------



## SockHead

epona said:


> View attachment 84914
> 
> i blinked mid photo beep beep beep



um... ur lying??


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler








Fresh off Insta from about a week ago after I cut my hair off.


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84935
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh off Insta from about a week ago after I cut my hair off.



u look high as sht hahaha fckn stud


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> u look high as sht hahaha fckn stud



shhhhhh and ty hahaha


----------



## epona

SockHead said:


> um... ur lying??



Chris please stop commenting on my photos. Respect the restraining order please


----------



## Piggles

Spoiler







I got excited over coffee. yay old age.


----------



## badcrumbs

Spoiler: Me in the tub


----------



## xTurnip

badcrumbs said:


> Spoiler: Me in the tub



Hahaha... omg. Hot.


----------



## CookingOkasan

dammnnn no joke that looks like such a nice tub. luxury baths.


----------



## badcrumbs

CookingOkasan said:


> dammnnn no joke that looks like such a nice tub. luxury baths.



It is great for baths. HORRIBLE for showers.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

badcrumbs said:


> It is great for baths. HORRIBLE for showers.


Does the shower curtain try and attack you?


----------



## matt

Rebeth13 said:


> Hahaha... omg. Hot.



Yes lol XD


----------



## badcrumbs

MermaidSong said:


> Does the shower curtain try and attack you?



There is no shower curtain. And the ceiling is so low/slanted, you have to sit down to use it


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

badcrumbs said:


> There is no shower curtain. And the ceiling is so low/slanted, you have to sit down to use it


You should probably get a shower chair.


----------



## Leela

I have no pictures of myself on my laptop to post at the moment, so I'm browsing the gallery of pretty people on TBT.



Goop said:


> I'm the one in the middle /w\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I just have to ask... what is happening at the top of the frame?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler: me







I took this picture about 10 seconds ago. I'm sleepy.


----------



## epona

-


----------



## CookingOkasan

american flag shirt ayy


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> american flag shirt ayy



it's got an eagle and forked lightning on it too, picked it up in a thrift store for like 3 quid


----------



## Fizzii

Spoiler: I look different in like every photo


----------



## tae

i'm too lazy to resize all my images because they're too big, but here's all my selfies on my tumblr.

my face here


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

How to Saturday night: onesie and B&J's.



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

MermaidSong said:


> How to Saturday night: onesie and B&J's.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ur penguin



i keep forgetting ur blonde and then i cry every time coz it looks so good omg


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jake. said:


> i keep forgetting ur blonde and then i cry every time coz it looks so good omg


I just got my hair done today because my roots were bad and my bangs had all grown out. Fresh ass blonde.


----------



## tae

MermaidSong said:


> How to Saturday night: onesie and B&J's.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




cute as can be~


----------



## matcha

Spoiler: cool


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

taesaek said:


> cute as can be~


Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



matcha said:


> Spoiler: cool
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85418


I think we have the same glasses.


----------



## matcha

if they're purple on the inner part and are by prodesign we very well might


----------



## witchy

Spoiler: my face










its-a me, shiloh


----------



## Roel

Spoiler: bae called lights and me


----------



## diogocrossing

witchy said:


> Spoiler: my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its-a me, shiloh



omfg you're so cute! also those glasses B)))))


----------



## Javocado

it's ya boy


----------



## Hyoshido

That's the face of my killer, no jokes.


----------



## Javocado

Hyogo said:


> That's the face of my killer, no jokes.



hey, i didn't kill u too hard.


----------



## Wish

Me tbh


----------



## diogocrossing

i just posted this on my catelyn rp blog for munday.



Spoiler




im rly feelin' it


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

matcha said:


> if they're purple on the inner part and are by prodesign we very well might


It's purple from hair dye if that counts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> it's ya boy


----------



## Hyoshido

Javocado said:


> hey, i didn't kill u too hard.


*Yet*
You'll have ur day 8(


----------



## bitterhemlock

Obligatory 'lets throw out awful pics because we haven't slept in 20+ hours' with Orion. 
Bonus, me and my anime curl.



Spoiler









I should be sleeping but here I am, posting in forums instead.
Ask me how I lost my teeth,
I will definitely say it was from kicking some guys butt and not falling on my face.
​


----------



## Jarrad

bitterhemlock said:


> Obligatory 'lets throw out awful pics because we haven't slept in 20+ hours' with Orion.
> Bonus, me and my anime curl.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85626
> View attachment 85627
> View attachment 85628
> 
> 
> 
> I should be sleeping but here I am, posting in forums instead.
> Ask me how I lost my teeth,
> I will definitely say it was from kicking some guys butt and not falling on my face.
> ​



how did u lose ur teeth


----------



## bitterhemlock

Jarrad said:


> how did u lose ur teeth



Truth or humorous and somewhat awe worthy lie?
Either way I got nailed in the face hard enough to shatter teeth while they were still in my skull.
Like, while I still had baby teeth.

Anyways, when those teeth came in they fell right out.
Of course you know, being a ruffian and having your face heaved against the pavement doesn't help keep already broken teeth.
_Does help you look pretty dang intimidating though._


----------



## Hyoshido

bitterhemlock said:


> Truth or humorous and somewhat awe worthy lie?
> Either way I got nailed in the face hard enough to shatter teeth while they were still in my skull.
> Like, while I still had baby teeth.
> 
> Anyways, when those teeth came in they fell right out.
> Of course you know, being a ruffian and having your face heaved against the pavement doesn't help keep already broken teeth.
> _Does help you look pretty dang intimidating though._


Dang, that sounds sucky but at the same time you're as tough as nails.

Welcome to the Salty Spitoon, friend.


----------



## bitterhemlock

Hyogo said:


> Dang, that sounds sucky but at the same time you're as tough as nails.
> 
> Welcome to the Salty Spitoon, friend.


----------



## Hyoshido

bitterhemlock said:


> View attachment 85630


Bruh, me everytime I take my Powersaves out of my PC, I'm living the dangerous life.

Also ur a cutie kapootie, you might look soft but irl ur really a rebel.
I'll try to not drop my guard down 8(


----------



## kathyceeiscool

I got new glasses!


----------



## Mahoushoujo

kathyceeiscool said:


> View attachment 85711
> 
> I got new glasses!



ur rlly pretty!! also i love ur glasses they kinda look like mine :^)


----------



## bitterhemlock

You guys are really cute g o d.

And I just wanted to throw out one more picture against my few I posted earlier.
Just to show off my DS while I managed to snag it from gamestop JUST before it sold out.
And my other gross glasses yeehaw. 


Spoiler


----------



## Minties

kek bur I cut off most of my hair. (;


----------



## Justin

Minties said:


> kek bur I cut off most of my hair. (;



That is a really nice necklace


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> That is a really nice necklace



"Necklace"......

Yea rite

(If u say so)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jake. said:


> "Necklace"......
> 
> Yea rite
> 
> (If u say so)


Nice small line of cleavage, Jake.


----------



## Finnian

lol I looked away so you can't see how red my eye is and I look like this girl in a commission I'm drawing rn.
Wowie my hair is getting longggg.


Spoiler:  3ds camera lol


----------



## Maple Syrup

Isn't this kind of stalker-ish? e_e


----------



## Mariah

Maple Syrup said:


> Isn't this kind of stalker-ish? e_e



How? They're willingly sharing their photos.


----------



## badcrumbs

Maple Syrup said:


> Isn't this kind of stalker-ish? e_e


----------



## DarkFox7

Spoiler







I just love my awkward friend standing in the background. cx


----------



## Aradai

there was a flyaway hair there so I covered it with a pok?ball lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> lol I looked away so you can't see how red my eye is and I look like this girl in a commission I'm drawing rn.
> Wowie my hair is getting longggg.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  3ds camera lol
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


also you're really pretty


----------



## Naiad

Aradai said:


> snip



pretty uwu

now to catch you <3


----------



## Jake

me and my boyfriend



Spoiler


----------



## MrPicklez

Minties said:


> kek bur I cut off most of my hair. (;



ffs stop being so perf, meaties



Spoiler







Ya boi got a much needed trim.


----------



## Gizmodo

I suck at getting pics of myself



Spoiler


----------



## Yui Z

Gizmodo said:


> I suck at getting pics of myself
> -snip-[/SPOILER]



Your eyes are beautiful, Giz!!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: it's 69 degrees outside rn





aka l8r nerds i'm going outside


----------



## Jarrad

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: it's 69 degrees outside rn
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85835
> aka l8r nerds i'm going outside



lookin fresh as always okasan


----------



## Lotte

Spoiler: As you can tell I love Totoro c:


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> me and my boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Dammit Jake, why did u post that picture of us? 8(


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Dammit Jake, why did u post that picture of us? 8(



P sure that isn't u coz I wudnt even touch u, let alone date u!!

:-}


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> P sure that isn't u coz I wudnt even touch u, let alone date u!!
> 
> :-}


You asked me for pics, you silly pervert.


----------



## Byngo

Gizmodo said:


> I suck at getting pics of myself
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Girl I love your makeup~ <3


----------



## Capella

Aradai said:


> there was a flyaway hair there so I covered it with a pok?ball lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> also you're really pretty



Goly shhhhhrhrututt Beauty True Beauty Right ehere YOu are the essscense THe pinnanacle Of Gorgeous
Stunning Sacerd HUman beign Oh my So beatufiul Pretty in one Picture Pokemon Gottach catch Em All More LIke gotta catch ur Digits Bueatuiful Tiff SO cute


----------



## Aradai

Capella said:


> Goly shhhhhrhrututt Beauty True Beauty Right ehere YOu are the essscense THe pinnanacle Of Gorgeous
> Stunning Sacerd HUman beign Oh my So beatufiul Pretty in one Picture Pokemon Gottach catch Em All More LIke gotta catch ur Digits Bueatuiful Tiff SO cute


Iiris U are the beStest and I lOVe yuo! also thank


Lafiel said:


> pretty uwu
> 
> now to catch you <3



o(｀ω? )o thank u
and my catch rate is like 2% so idk if u can!


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: good morning ^.^



View attachment 85876


----------



## Aradai

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: good morning ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


youre so gorgeous and your eyeliner is slaying


----------



## esweeeny

hey heyyy guys


----------



## Princess

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: good morning ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85876



omg stop being perfect


----------



## CookingOkasan

I've got a huge ****ing surprise for y'all tomorrow.................


----------



## Princess

CookingOkasan said:


> I've got a huge ****ing surprise for y'all tomorrow.................



did u shave


----------



## CookingOkasan

worse


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> worse



omg haircut no


----------



## Ragdoll

CookingOkasan said:


> worse



idontknowyoubutimgettingworried


----------



## badcrumbs

CookingOkasan said:


> I've got a huge ****ing surprise for y'all tomorrow.................



PLEASE tell me you got a Mike Tyson face tattoo.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: for reference...


















badcrumbs said:


> PLEASE tell me you got a Mike Tyson face tattoo.



nah that's my post spring break surprise


----------



## toxapex

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: for reference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah that's my post spring break surprise



Omg that first photo lol

It looks like you and the artwork on the wall are both really bothered about something going on out-of-frame and idk why I'm laughing so hard


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: for reference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah that's my post spring break surprise


Why you removing the man bun?


----------



## CookingOkasan

MermaidSong said:


> Why you removing the man bun?


auctioning it off


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> auctioning it off


For the needy sexy people?


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: ISHA BOY YA NEW NEW BOY



goddamn goddamn


----------



## badcrumbs

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: ISHA BOY YA NEW NEW BOY
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85980goddamn goddamn



10/10 would still take to pound town.


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: ISHA BOY YA NEW NEW BOY
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85980goddamn goddamn



ayyyy lookin fresh pops
i was thinking about cutting my hair pretty soon as well


----------



## CookingOkasan

I'm leaving the beard for sure. I should probably clean it up just a tad but it's definitely staying so I look like I might rob you. which I might.

I was REALLY nervous about it because I haven't set foot in a hair salon since I was 5 years old but I've got to tell you I haven't stopped smiling all day. I'm really really happy with it. It'll be a long process of growing it back out but I'm not at all worried about it and I'm not at all in any rush.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: ISHA BOY YA NEW NEW BOY
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85980goddamn goddamn


Now the beard.


----------



## Zanessa

Update:


Spoiler: Warning: May blind you











Still bad at smiling.


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: ISHA BOY YA NEW NEW BOY
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85980goddamn goddamn





Javocado said:


> ayyyy lookin fresh pops
> i was thinking about cutting my hair pretty soon as well



Ayyy we're all cutting our hair off.

Now Jav just needs to grow a Mexibeard.


----------



## CookingOkasan

where it at Jav? bring it out.


----------



## Javocado

I can't even if I tried my hardest guys
Send me some of your testosterone I will pay 1k TBT each!


----------



## Zane

ZanessaGaily said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: May blind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still bad at smiling.



you're beautiful!


----------



## Aryxia

ZanessaGaily said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: May blind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still bad at smiling.



Your eyes are beautiful :O


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Felt really happy and confident with myself today.


----------



## Katelyn

Well, I haven't posted here in a couple months. So uhh...here have a weird picture xD


Spoiler: This picture is way too big...stupid iPhone


----------



## Yui Z

ZanessaGaily said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: May blind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still bad at smiling.



Blinded by what? Your amazingness? 





DoctorGallifrey said:


> Felt really happy and confident with myself today.
> 
> -snip-


You look like someone I know, haha. Looking great too!!!


----------



## Roshan

hh


----------



## Bixxy

I like milka and my shirt


----------



## lazuli

tfw ya need a haircut


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

We sell weird holiday stuff at work. I kind of want it.



Spoiler: You should follow me on Snapchat fam


----------



## Javocado

MermaidSong said:


> We sell weird holiday stuff at work. I kind of want it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You should follow me on Snapchat fam



looking good fam
i rish i had as much swag as you


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> looking good fam
> i rish i had as much swag as you


If I buy you a matching hat can we be a squad and go pub crawl together?


----------



## Jarrad

Bixxy said:


> I like milka and my shirt



your hair is a fire hazard

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: May blind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still bad at smiling.



AWWWWWWWWWWWW
YOURE ADORABLE

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## lazuli

Spoiler:  











bedhead


----------



## Jas0n

New webcam test selfie. Apologies for looking grumpy!


----------



## Cam1

Jas0n said:


> New webcam test selfie. Apologies for looking grumpy!


Lookin good! 
This is from like 10 months ago, but I really like the picture and I look pretty much the same


- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh, really bad quality. Sorry guys


----------



## Zanessa

Zane said:


> you're beautiful!





Aryxia said:


> Your eyes are beautiful :O





Yui Z said:


> Blinded by what? Your amazingness?



o h lord ;A; thanks guys you're all too kind rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW
> YOURE ADORABLE



jgvgvj thank you omg


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Jas0n said:


> New webcam test selfie. Apologies for looking grumpy!



What webcam is that? The quality looks amazing!


----------



## Jas0n

PoizonMushro0m said:


> What webcam is that? The quality looks amazing!



Logitech HD C270. Really cheap too! Only ?17. Worth it for the quality.


----------



## Naiad

Jas0n said:


> New webcam test selfie. Apologies for looking grumpy!



cutie tho, my god


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jarrad said:


> your hair is a fire hazard
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWW
> YOURE ADORABLE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



ur a living meme m'lord


----------



## Princess

Jas0n said:


> New webcam test selfie. Apologies for looking grumpy!



Aw you look so good Jason!


----------



## DarkFox7

First time I ever wore makeup in forever. While I like this picture, I still like me without makeup a lot better for some reason.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## DarkDesertFox

I don't like taking selphies, but I thought I'd post a picture anyways since I post here a lot.


----------



## DarkFox7

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't like taking selphies, but I thought I'd post a picture anyways since I post here a lot.



Handsome~


----------



## Kammeh

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't like taking selphies, but I thought I'd post a picture anyways since I post here a lot.



I love your shirt omg


----------



## DarkDesertFox

DarkFox7 said:


> Handsome~



Oh thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Kammeh said:


> I love your shirt omg



Thanks! I've got too many anime shirts in my closet, haha.


----------



## Javocado

had a job interview yesterday and wanted to be clean cut so rip mustache


----------



## Jarrad

KarlaKGB said:


> ur a living meme m'lord



*tips fedora*


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Javocado said:


> had a job interview yesterday and wanted to be clean cut so rip mustache


still nice tho


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> had a job interview yesterday and wanted to be clean cut so rip mustache


----------



## toxapex

Javocado said:


> had a job interview yesterday and wanted to be clean cut so rip mustache








Oh my god


----------



## tumut

Ehh...


----------



## radical6

Javocado said:


> had a job interview yesterday and wanted to be clean cut so rip mustache



NO! WHY! WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT!


----------



## lazuli

Javocado said:


> had a job interview yesterday and wanted to be clean cut so rip mustache



who is this child


----------



## joslyn.png

it's ya girl jos comin' at you from her bedroom


----------



## MockingjaySong

16 by the way, although I don't look it!


----------



## DarkFox7

Skyhook said:


> View attachment 86566
> Ehh...



You are extremely handsome oh my gosh. O_O


----------



## tumut

DarkFox7 said:


> You are extremely handsome oh my gosh. O_O


Not in the morning i'm not...You're a really cute gal yourself : )


----------



## Nerd House

MockingjaySong said:


> 16 by the way, although I don't look it!



*No, you definitely look it xD*


----------



## oreo

ooooooooooooo your eyes *o*​


----------



## joslyn.png

milkbae said:


> ooooooooooooo your eyes *o*​



ooo, thank you. ♥


----------



## Chaotix

Javocado said:


> had a job interview yesterday and wanted to be clean cut so rip mustache



so fresh and so clean.


----------



## Jinglefruit

My friend shoved this image back into my life yesterday, and I thought you guys might appreciate it. 



Spoiler: I call it "when you're out climbing mountains and remember you invited a villager over"


----------



## oswaldies

Skyhook said:


> Not in the morning i'm not...You're a really cute gal yourself : )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86689



Still are...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kammeh said:


> I love your shirt omg



I do too >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kammeh said:


> I love your shirt omg



I do too >w<


----------



## Diamondarcadia

joslyn.png said:


> it's ya girl jos comin' at you from her bedroom



Wow. Beautiful eyes and face! Lol


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

joslyn.png said:


> it's ya girl jos comin' at you from her bedroom[/QUOTE]You're gorgeous.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="MockingjaySong, post: 4693899, member: 62803"][ATTACH=CONFIG]86634[/ATTACH]
> 16 by the way, although I don't look it! :P[/QUOTE]You totally look your age, and you're a cutie.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Jinglefruit, post: 4699084, member: 10212"]My friend shoved this image back into my life yesterday, and I thought you guys might appreciate it. :P
> 
> [spoiler=I call it "when you're out climbing mountains and remember you invited a villager over"]
> [ATTACH]
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]At least you remembered. I never do. I'm a terrible hostess.


----------



## Ruru

Ah yess here is my trix yogurt hair.


----------



## dizzy bone

Jinglefruit said:


> My friend shoved this image back into my life yesterday, and I thought you guys might appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I call it "when you're out climbing mountains and remember you invited a villager over"
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86721



Hahaha love it


----------



## Jinglefruit

MermaidSong said:


> At least you remembered. I never do. I'm a terrible hostess.



If it's one of my fav villagers I set alarms. ^^;
I just can't handle their polite disappointment when I next talk to them! D:



Ruru said:


> View attachment 86803
> 
> Ah yess here is my trix yogurt hair.



Your hair looks delicious. This makes me want to go back to my hair dying days. o:


----------



## FireNinja1

Taken from an advertisment of a summer camp that my friend got in the mail. That's me in July/August about 7 years ago.


----------



## tae

yes hello, the color red is lovely.


----------



## nabooru

Everyone is so gorgeous omg


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

So um I am now a tattooed person.



Spoiler


----------



## Mariah

MermaidSong said:


> So um I am now a tattooed person.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Is that one of those Friday the 13th tattoos?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Mariah said:


> Is that one of those Friday the 13th tattoos?


Nah, it's a Pi Day tattoo.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: HAIRCUT BOY










Spoiler: LONESTAR: THE NATIONAL BEER OF TEXAS




_I drank 6 cases of these in 8 nights ayy_






Spoiler: BREAKFAST TACOS/SQUAD


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## CookingOkasan

I promise I'll shape it up better I'm just beat from driving 12 hours straight today...
liking the tattoo though! I'll probably end up getting one this month since it's a month of big changes and whatnot


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> I promise I'll shape it up better I'm just beat from driving 12 hours straight today...
> liking the tattoo though! I'll probably end up getting one this month since it's a month of big changes and whatnot


Shave it and your head.

Guess how much my tattoo cost. $25 And all that was the tip.


----------



## Plushieluver101

Uh, my turn? Yay!  Here's a picture of me I took only about a month ago, give or take. Did take a recent but I can't smile!  


 Here, 



(How do I turn the image around? It won't let me, and it was normal in Windows :/ Help!)


----------



## Trundle

Plushieluver101 said:


> Uh, my turn? Yay!  Here's a picture of me I took only about a month ago, give or take. Did take a recent but I can't smile!
> 
> 
> Here,
> 
> 
> 
> (How do I turn the image around? It won't let me, and it was normal in Windows :/ Help!)



I don't know how to compliment you due to your gender identity so I'll just say you look

*suave*


----------



## Hawkward

Spoiler: last year oops






This is my 7th grade English teacher and I, we had a sacred moment before I go onto 8th grade. *-*
Granted, this was last year but I pretty much look the same.


----------



## fup10k

Spoiler: 1 serious and 2 silly pics with my stuffed animals








LOOK AT MY DRAGON TSHIRT THO

update i found a yellow bow to match my t-shirt i am set for the rest of the day


----------



## lithiumlatte

joslyn.png said:


> it's ya girl jos comin' at you from her bedroom



Your beauty is unreal! o.o 



fup10k said:


> Spoiler: 1 serious and 2 silly pics with my stuffed animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT MY DRAGON TSHIRT THO
> 
> update i found a yellow bow to match my t-shirt i am set for the rest of the day



cutie patootie alert! ^.^


----------



## jasa11

sorry for so big pic but this is ma recent one


----------



## toxapex

jasa11 said:


> View attachment 86950
> 
> sorry for so big pic but this is ma recent one



Stylish


----------



## Plushieluver101

Trundle said:


> I don't know how to compliment you due to your gender identity so I'll just say you look
> 
> *suave*



 Aw, thank you!  I had to Google what that meant, hah 


jasa11 said:


> View attachment 86950
> 
> sorry for so big pic but this is ma recent one





Aw, you're really cute!  Probably really nice to cuddle~


----------



## Radda

Ruru said:


> View attachment 86803
> 
> Ah yess here is my trix yogurt hair.



You have really nice glasses :•>
Mkaaay yoloo


Looool i look constipated


----------



## bekka

nothing too fancy
just me


----------



## CookingOkasan

I'm pretty sure my roommate's lady has the same glasses as you, bekka!


----------



## oswaldies

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> View attachment 2630
> 
> ..My picture is so big you can't see all of it at once o.o at least on my screen.



You are fabulous


----------



## Hawkward

Everyone here is so glorious! Every single person, oh my goodness.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey




----------



## Alienfish

Don't mind me looking stoned, just had some nail polish lol, joke aside. I usually have a bit darker hair and ignore the background had to use my web cam lol.


----------



## DarkFox7

Just me, myself, and I chilling on the couch. c:



- - - Post Merge - - -



jasa11 said:


> View attachment 86950
> 
> sorry for so big pic but this is ma recent one



HOLY HANDSOME *0* Niiiiiiice~!


----------



## Javocado

DarkFox7 said:


> Just me, myself, and I chilling on the couch. c:
> 
> View attachment 87072



hahaha gnarly
i got this from back in the day


----------



## Trickilicky

Noiru said:


> Don't mind me looking stoned, just had some nail polish lol, joke aside. I usually have a bit darker hair and ignore the background had to use my web cam lol.



It's you, it's you, it's youuuuu! I enjoy 100% of this pic <3


----------



## isebrilia

i guess its time for me to reveal my face


Spoiler:  i look twelve


----------



## epona

Took this cute photo set before I got hella drunk and did like 40 million shots and dropped a mirror on my head and started bleeding lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CookingOkasan

annie is it still epokasan forever even after I cut my hair?


----------



## SockHead

Javocado said:


> hahaha gnarly
> i got this from back in the day



the best


----------



## CookingOkasan

you know he's playin smash bros with himself :') that my boy :')


----------



## Jolyne

took this right after i got my nose pierced


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







ayy lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> hahaha gnarly
> i got this from back in the day



that mega knee in the middle/left


----------



## yosugay

i love this look, bye


----------



## Javocado

SockHead said:


> the best



thank :')



CookingOkasan said:


> you know he's playin smash bros with himself :') that my boy :')


you know it boy
i actually probably was playing smash 64
i think this was around the time i played it hours on end
sharpening my jiggles and kirby





MrKisstoefur said:


> that mega knee in the middle/left


What if I told you that's not a knee.


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> annie is it still epokasan forever even after I cut my hair?



You did WHAT


----------



## Psydye

Noiru said:


> Don't mind me looking stoned, just had some nail polish lol, joke aside. I usually have a bit darker hair and ignore the background had to use my web cam lol.


Finally, the face behind the username!


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks ^_~

Also now you can all see I'm not asian (this is for you Jarrad)


----------



## dizzy bone

Noiru said:


> Don't mind me looking stoned, just had some nail polish lol, joke aside. I usually have a bit darker hair and ignore the background had to use my web cam lol.



<3 <3


----------



## Alienfish

thanks, and hey long time no talk i miss ya dizzy :c


----------



## badcrumbs

Spoiler: Cute?











Versus



Spoiler: Not So Cute?


----------



## CookingOkasan

not so cute every day over anything. hell yeah!


----------



## Radda

epona said:


> View attachment 87141
> 
> Took this cute photo set before I got hella drunk and did like 40 million shots and dropped a mirror on my head and started bleeding lol!!!!!!!!!!!




Digging that sweather


----------



## Ragdoll

Spoiler: 12 year old coming through



1. no, i'm not actually 12
2. no, that is not weave.




i should post a more recent pic but i hate my short hair.


----------



## DarkFox7

I love this picture my stepmom edited for me. *-*


----------



## Rasha

finally we got to see you, Noiru! now the real question is, why so serious?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> View attachment 87299
> 
> I love this picture my stepmom edited for me. *-*



wow you're so cute! can I adopt you, say yes :3


----------



## Alienfish

Lol, did I look serious? I pretty much look spaced out on that picture. 

Also I hardly smile wide enough on pictures it makes me looks ******


----------



## MagsyPies

Everyone here is so glorious and majestic and my pics will probably come out upside down as always xD


Edit: Oooh it's sideways 
Btw this is a wig, my real hair is dyed pink because pink is awesome :3


----------



## Roshan

hh


----------



## cannedcommunism

Loving all of these! You look great, and be confident about it.

From last month. I'm the one on the far right.


----------



## Bixxy

I found a sharpie


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

So many pretty people these past few pages!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I went to the mall today. Like, actually got out of my house. I'm doing things lately. Go me.



Spoiler


----------



## toxapex

"I finally finished my homework early! Now I can...

um..."

I'm bored


----------



## Ragdoll

Spoiler: this new dough is buntastic









Spoiler



ok im srry, heres my short hair


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: bumpin the new death grips what up


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: bumpin the new death grips what up


----------



## Ragdoll

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: bumpin the new death grips what up



permission to make this my signature pls


----------



## CookingOkasan

ahaha if it fits idc


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: bumpin the new death grips what up



is that the same dance you do when you beat jav at smash, cockasan?


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> is that the same dance you do when you beat jav at smash, cockasan?



nah I just hit the McMahon walk and walk out of the room because I just stomped ya boy


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> nah I just hit the McMahon walk and walk out of the room because I just stomped ya boy



eh i'll take it
rather that than take a curbstomp lol


----------



## matt

Don't look at the eclipse
If you still want to see 
What tbters look 
Like


----------



## Lazybones

Everyone is so good looking
Now I'm terrified to post anything here >xD


----------



## toadsworthy

am I the only one who finds this thread weird? no offense for the people who have used this, more so props for doing this because I'm way to cautious and critical to post a picture online like this... nor do I feel close enough to anyone on here to care to put one up...


----------



## CookingOkasan

I used to be really big on not leaving any sort of embarrassing digital footprint but now it doesn't really bother me. yeah it's pretty weird that guests can see all the basement posts including this one, but that's just how the site is set up.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

toadsworthy said:


> am I the only one who finds this thread weird? no offense for the people who have used this, more so props for doing this because I'm way to cautious and critical to post a picture online like this... nor do I feel close enough to anyone on here to care to put one up...



I don't need this thread to look like an idiot, I do that well enough in public. And who knows, maybe in a few years ya might feel the need to share a picture of yourself with your closest internet buddies here!


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> I used to be really big on not leaving any sort of embarrassing digital footprint but now it doesn't really bother me. yeah it's pretty weird that guests can see all the basement posts including this one, but that's just how the site is set up.



I approve this message.


----------



## toxapex

Javocado said:


> I approve this message.



Oh my god how many of these do you jav


----------



## Ragdoll

tokayseye said:


> Oh my god how many of these do you jav



Ikr i steal them and make them into collectibles.


----------



## oreo

oops my eyes are closed






Spoiler: pls cover ur eyes


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

;o; look at all u beauiful ppl

/nevergoingtopost;^;


----------



## Javocado

Wishy_The_Star said:


> ;o; look at all u beauiful ppl
> 
> /nevergoingtopost;^;



post pls


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler



nvm



Straight outta Compton.


----------



## SuperVandal

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87522
> 
> 
> 
> Straight outta Compton.



no you're not
i legit am lol

but nice beard nonetheless


----------



## yosugay

milkbae said:


> oops my eyes are closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls cover ur eyes



you are very cute and also alfred enoch is really cute so you get like 10,000 cute points

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87522
> 
> 
> 
> Straight outta Compton.



doubt it


----------



## oreo

yosugay said:


> you are very cute and also alfred enoch is really cute so you get like 10,000 cute points


ahhhhhhh, you are so sweet ; w ;
ty for making me smile! ♥


----------



## MrPicklez

SuperVandal said:


> no you're not
> i legit am lol
> 
> but nice beard nonetheless





yosugay said:


> you are very cute and also alfred enoch is really cute so you get like 10,000 cute points
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> doubt it



I wasn't being serious.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

hmm >.>



Spoiler: if you dare


----------



## toxapex

Wishy_The_Star said:


> hmm >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if you dare



Coolio


----------



## CookingOkasan

diggin the foley flannel!


----------



## Princess

weeb edits because i can


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> weeb edits because i can


----------



## Princess

MermaidSong said:


> So cute.


thx friend u 2


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> thx friend u 2


U make my  go budum budum


----------



## Princess

MermaidSong said:


> U make my  go budum budum



&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56476;


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> ������������


I am on my phone and none of that shoes up.


----------



## crossinggirl

n.n


----------



## hulaburger

crossinggirl said:


> img
> 
> n.n



your hair is gorgeous


----------



## Chaotix

Me at disneyland not too long ago.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

DarkFox7 said:


> View attachment 86395
> 
> First time I ever wore makeup in forever. While I like this picture, I still like me without makeup a lot better for some reason.



You look great!



Chaotix said:


> Me at disneyland not too long ago.



Thug life...


----------



## CookingOkasan

<3 y'all, fam! <3


----------



## badcrumbs

Wishy_The_Star said:


> hmm >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if you dare
> 
> 
> 
> snip




Ohhhh god I am in love!


----------



## matt

MockingjaySong said:


> View attachment 86634
> 16 by the way, although I don't look it!



very nice 
you look like youve rotated yourself


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: I'm supposed to be at work in 20 minutes...


----------



## toxapex

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: I'm supposed to be at work in 20 minutes...



Me


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

badcrumbs said:


> Ohhhh god I am in love!



oh youuu xD 

(thankies)


----------



## OreoTerror

Hi! Me with one of my 4 cats.


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: I'm supposed to be at work in 20 minutes...





Spoiler







I know your pain, Cockasan.


----------



## CookingOkasan

got off and got right back into bed. I'm about to watch a movie and go straight to sleep at like 8:30

also that cat is gorgeous


----------



## esweeeny

hey hey beautiful people! it's been a while! how is everyonee?! (^o^)


----------



## BellBella

._.


----------



## trashbugs

catch the selfie queen at her best (not best. not best at all. i haven't taken a selfie in days. i am dead inside.)


Spoiler


----------



## esweeeny

im a little silly sometimes but the weather made me so happy yesterday!! the wind felt so good and the texas sun was finally out, we had rain for way too long  <3


Spoiler: why so serious?


----------



## yoyo98

I just have the best face ever yo~


----------



## Jas0n

It's morning, I'm just home from work and I'm tired and cold. Mr. Santa Bobble & Mr. Pillow are keeping me safe.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

trashbugs said:


> catch the selfie queen at her best (not best. not best at all. i haven't taken a selfie in days. i am dead inside.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87910



Dem eyes! Beautiful


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

In a nutshell, I'm a mega-werido.


Spoiler: TW:2SPOOPY


----------



## Minties

Jas0n said:


> It's morning, I'm just home from work and I'm tired and cold. Mr. Santa Bobble & Mr. Pillow are keeping me safe.



always love me a Jason selfie. 10/10


----------



## Ragdoll

KaydeeKrunk said:


> In a nutshell, I'm a mega-werido.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TW:2SPOOPY
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88014



i am loving the lipstick omg ~


----------



## trashbugs

Jas0n said:


> It's morning, I'm just home from work and I'm tired and cold. Mr. Santa Bobble & Mr. Pillow are keeping me safe.



heart eyes emoji


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jas0n said:


> It's morning, I'm just home from work and I'm tired and cold. Mr. Santa Bobble & Mr. Pillow are keeping me safe.
> 
> [/QUOTE]Dat hair flip.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="KaydeeKrunk, post: 4761153, member: 43841"]In a nutshell, I'm a mega-werido.
> [spoiler=TW:2SPOOPY]
> [ATTACH]
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]I like how fierce your looks is.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: it's ye boi


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: it's ye boi
> 
> 
> 
> toilet



i like u nd i want u to be my gf but maybe next time u should try hide the toilet a lil more


----------



## Rasha

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: it's ye boi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88099



wow you look so young and cute~ <3


----------



## Ragdoll

btw i never use make-up. someone pls teach me



Spoiler: good afternoon from the east coast ppl. warning i just woke up



eh.











Spoiler: gettin breakfast, excited af. NO CLASS TODAY :DDDDDDDDD



i can literally use this face for numerous situations lmao


----------



## CookingOkasan

Sir Integra said:


> btw i never use make-up. someone pls teach me
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: good afternoon from the east coast ppl. warning i just woke up
> 
> 
> 
> wowza
> 
> wowza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gettin breakfast, excited af. NO CLASS TODAY :DDDDDDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> why are you so cute gahhh



OW OWWWWWW!


----------



## yoyo98

Jas0n said:


> It's morning, I'm just home from work and I'm tired and cold. Mr. Santa Bobble & Mr. Pillow are keeping me safe.



Why are you so cute... o.o


----------



## Bixxy

hi


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: webcam messed up while I was skyping my friend









Spoiler: twirly bois


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Fhyn_K

I don't look my age haha.



Spoiler


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Fhyn_K said:


> I don't look my age haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88203



ur rlly pretty :0


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sir Integra said:


> i am loving the lipstick omg ~


Thanks, I love red/black lipstick, too bad I can't just wear black lipstick to work everyday... The one with the red sparkles was black lipstick that I just stuck a ton of red glitter too, it was not comfortable AT ALL



MermaidSong said:


> I like how fierce your looks is.



I ain't got no chill!


----------



## Camburn

*My fwace*

not much to look at and in every sense as well, just joined not to long ago and still trying to get use to this magical place 0.0


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Camburn said:


> not much to look at and in every sense as well, just joined not to long ago and still trying to get use to this magical place 0.0 (snip)



Also a really old picture... He's much handsomer now FYI people.


----------



## Trundle

Minties said:


> always love me a Jason selfie. 10/10



now where is my monroe salty selfie


----------



## crystalchild

i dont remember if ive posted in this thread before, but here goes.


----------



## Mariah

crystalchild said:


> i dont remember if ive posted in this thread before, but here goes.



Pretty. I like how you look like you have no eyebrows.


----------



## toxapex

Mariah said:


> Pretty. I like how you look like you have no eyebrows.



Yeah. You don't need incredibly defined eyebrows to look pretty


----------



## Mariah

tokayseye said:


> Yeah. You don't need incredibly defined eyebrows to look pretty



I think people with no eyebrows look great. I wish I was super blonde so I could bleach my brows.


----------



## RhinoK

Javocado said:


> I approve this message.



my ovaries


----------



## Tommi




----------



## tumut

Spoiler



SPOILER]
Took this in class the other day


----------



## tae

first time out in the sun since 94'

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> I don't look my age haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88203




hello cutie~haha


----------



## Casster

Hehe I'm a pudgy nerd


----------



## yoyo98

Just wow holy **** Jas0n you are so cute just wowww o.o


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Dont mind me.

Just vaping ♡


----------



## matt

crystalchild said:


> i dont remember if ive posted in this thread before, but here goes.



Wow how pretty


----------



## epona

phil i am still struggling with your haircut

- - - Post Merge - - -



im the pale one with the dodgy fringe


----------



## Allycat

lik a potato probs


----------



## Melchoir

taesaek said:


> first time out in the sun since 94'




Oh my lord you are so adorable.


----------



## OreoTerror

I don't look my age either.


----------



## Mariah

OreoTerror said:


> View attachment 88423
> 
> I don't look my age either.



You look like you're in your 30s.


----------



## OreoTerror

almost


----------



## toadsworthy

OreoTerror said:


> View attachment 88423
> 
> I don't look my age either.



you are staring into my soullllll


----------



## OreoTerror

should never of posted that pic LMAO srry


----------



## Loriii

OreoTerror said:


> View attachment 88423
> 
> I don't look my age either.



You look young and very pretty ^--^ 

Stop that Shannon! lol


----------



## toadsworthy

you do not look like you're in your 30s! like mid 20s at most....


----------



## Melchoir

super posey selfie lmao


----------



## matt

OreoTerror said:


> View attachment 88423
> 
> I don't look my age either.



You look great 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melchoir said:


> View attachment 88475
> 
> super posey selfie lmao



Whoa is that you?! You look amazing. Who's the bloke in Your avatars I though that was you


----------



## Melchoir

matt said:


> Whoa is that you?! You look amazing. Who's the bloke in Your avatars I though that was you




Yeah, it's me haha. And the guy in my avatar is Frank Iero. He's a musician and singer, and used to be in MCR.


----------



## crystalchild

now its been a couple pages since i posted but thank you guys for the compliments! im not quite on the eyebrow trend, haha..


----------



## RainbowPanda

Lol Crystalchild- me neither XD
My profile picture is basically me <---
I'm wearing a wig and some make-up (just a bit though lol)
My hair is naturally blonde


----------



## Zander




----------



## Tommi

Hi everybody xD


----------



## badcrumbs

Zander said:


> snip


I want to braid your hair. Is that weird?



Tommi said:


> Hi everybody xD


Well HELLO Tommi!


----------



## Brackets




----------



## buzzing

uhhhh, this is probably my favorite most recent selfie lmao





and this is the summer-time-Maleficent costume i made during my trip to disney recently​


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

View attachment 88856​


----------



## MrPicklez

ChaotixRocker said:


> View attachment 88856​



Do you wear fedoras?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

No?


----------



## LunaLemons

I'm a camera shy girl with blonde hair and chubby cheeks


----------



## epona

mopey


----------



## Jarrad

buzzing said:


> uhhhh, this is probably my favorite most recent selfie lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the summer-time-Maleficent costume i made during my trip to disney recently​



that Maleficent costume tho..........


----------



## unravel

Spoiler: nude pics


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler: nude pics


dude why would you post that... wtf.

reported

- - - Post Merge - - -

pls dont click on it my innocent children

and nice hand btw, what car are you driving?


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> dude why would you post that... wtf.
> 
> reported
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> pls dont click on it my innocent children
> 
> and nice hand btw, what car are you driving?



Thats your nude pic u swagger 

- - - Post Merge - - -

look at me now im blushing like an idiot


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Thats your nude pic u swagger
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> look at me now im blushing like an idiot



I'm too young to drive, checkm8.


----------



## Trundle

it's been awhile but I still look the exact same
aa


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> it's been awhile but I still look the exact same


Cool where my boyfriend tho??


----------



## Javocado

Trundle said:


> it's been awhile but I still look the exact same



let me pull your hair and call you daddy stud


----------



## Zander

badcrumbs said:


> I want to braid your hair. Is that weird?



I would let ya.
XD

Havent had it braided in a while


----------



## buzzing

Jarrad said:


> that Maleficent costume tho..........



thanks thanks :,,,,,) it was a pretty impromptu thing


----------



## hzl

recent snap of me


Spoiler


----------



## badcrumbs

Spoiler: Just a girl and her ice cream cone... sitting in front of the refrigerator.


----------



## Bubblecraft

This is me! Bf is in the second pic


----------



## MrPicklez

zachmundell said:


> This is me! Bf is in the second pic



This is ****ing adorable.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: You need 6 bells to view this attachment.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: You need 6 bells to view this attachment.



I'm not paying 6 bells, the demand is selfies!



Spoiler



I didn't write it, but I know what you're talking about


----------



## Jas0n

zachmundell said:


> This is me! Bf is in the second pic



WHY HAVE YOU NEVER POSTED BEFORE. My prayers for hot TBT guys have been answered.

Also, hi. I'm not a creep, I promise. But we should be friends.


----------



## Amyy

zachmundell said:


> This is me! Bf is in the second pic



so cute!


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:


> WHY HAVE YOU NEVER POSTED BEFORE. My prayers for hot TBT guys have been answered.
> 
> Also, hi. I'm not a creep, I promise. But we should be friends.



go away, im the local tramp, not u

(also he has posted before so get on my level or get ur memory checked xo)


----------



## Tommi

Put it back in your pants Jake! XD


----------



## Bubblecraft

Aw thank you guys!  you're so nice!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: ayo what up!!!


----------



## yoyo98

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler: nude pics



Awwww I thought it was gonna be a real pic...


----------



## Ragdoll

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: ayo what up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-



Still waiting for that new dancing gif ♡


----------



## Chaotix

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: ayo what up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89116








This gif fits u perfectly.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Chaotix said:


> This gif fits u perfectly.





Spoiler: IC CHAMP


----------



## radical6

no


----------



## Sonrio

hey there justice ;o


----------



## dj_mask

I've decided to be more active on here so I though I'd show my face  I also don't look my age I look so young -_- haha


----------



## MrFrond

Aww, this thread is so full of adorable people! Nice to see so many folks confident enough to post pictures of themselves.
Anyways!
Here's a selfie of me!


I'm a boy as well as an actual, real life cartoon nerd. I got more sweater vests than I can wear.


----------



## Capella

justice said:


> i posted these for tdov butw/e
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took these before my concert so im in all black n looking like im goin to a funeral


pretty!! beautiful


----------



## lalapyu

this thread is scary ur all so pretty .-.






-drops-
kthxbyee ;w;


----------



## Jake

here's one for the man


----------



## Ragdoll

Spoiler: I feel so comfortable in this outfit haha


----------



## Luna Moonbug




----------



## Plum Pudding

<------ that's me


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

This is me


----------



## RhinoK

naranjas_ocho_usted said:


> This is me



are u missmattel


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Right now I look beat up.



Spoiler


----------



## Keyblade

poor jess ;-; hope it gets better soon!

my boyfriend took pics of me today on our adventures. :3


----------



## Lancelot

Keyblade said:


> poor jess ;-; hope it gets better soon!
> 
> my boyfriend took pics of me today on our adventures. :3



You're so pretty \*-*/ I feels ugly


----------



## hzl

Keyblade said:


> poor jess ;-; hope it gets better soon!
> 
> my boyfriend took pics of me today on our adventures. :3



holy mammaaaa that picture. you beautiful lady


----------



## kaylagirl

Spoiler:  self-ayy







In my hotel room in Italy! Completely un-edited! The sunlight does wonderful things!


----------



## Princess

zachmundell said:


> This is me! Bf is in the second pic



you two are an incredibly attractive couple!


----------



## InfinityFlames

..


----------



## Gandalf

Please keep on topic. There's no need to clutter the thread with unrelated posts.


----------



## Zander

Taking the time to read a good book.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Spoiler: Confirmed 2015 John Lennon



content 
View attachment 89473



You guys are all pretty and nice and have nicer camera quality than me haha


----------



## PandaNikita

Spoiler: suppp


----------



## Dork

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: suppp



awww cutie


----------



## Chaotix

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: suppp



Nice Rugrats shirt.


----------



## Princess

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: ayo what up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89116



u r a white version of drake to me
congrats


----------



## matt

InfinityFlames said:


> Sorry those of you who even thought for a moment that I was attractive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: May Break screen
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89411View attachment 89412


You look great


----------



## CookingOkasan

Princess said:


> u r a white version of drake to me
> congrats



*sings every word to Headlines and hits the brock lesnar shuffle*


----------



## Prabha

Sir Integra said:


> Spoiler: I feel so comfortable in this outfit haha



you literally have my fashion sense omg 0-0


----------



## Nickole

I like that green jacket!


----------



## Aizu

Makeup game was stronk today and I needed to share it


Spoiler: My face


----------



## InfinityFlames

Lita_Chan said:


> Makeup game was stronk today and I needed to share it
> View attachment 89641



Gorgeous :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> You look great



Awh ty


----------



## Heyden

jk ew bye what was i thinking to post that gross


----------



## RebeccaShay

Me when a dreamie moves in!


----------



## Nickole

Cute!!!


----------



## Finnian

Mmm all these dude with beards.



Spoiler:  im just gay&ugly


----------



## badcrumbs

Finnian said:


> Spoiler:  im just gay&ugly



Why would you say that? You are so beautiful!


----------



## Bixxy

Lita_Chan said:


> Makeup game was stronk today and I needed to share it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89641



gjhotijgfdhfGHdghHDfhGHFHgF%y3567lfihjriljhsfSDF

i mean nice :^)


----------



## Javocado

went to the dodgers game yesterday and it was the best game i've been to yee-haw


----------



## CookingOkasan

UGHHH I want a dodgers jersey so bad. h8 u and love u


----------



## PandaNikita

Javocado said:


> went to the dodgers game yesterday and it was the best game i've been to yee-haw



Nice glasses!


----------



## Foxxie

Finally changed my hair from turquoise after over 2 years of being a blue haired weirdo... I chose purple


----------



## tinytaylor

Spoiler










listened to _to pimp a butterfly_ and got tatted up. ye it's real


----------



## maepay123

andddddd my computer can't take pics


----------



## Mahoushoujo

tinytaylor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listened to _to pimp a butterfly_ and got tatted up. ye it's real



ur so prettyyyy!


----------



## samsquared

is it ok to casually stalk this thread


----------



## AgentQwilfish

I don't really see the point of this thread. People can just use a photo of themselves as their icons if they wish to. :/


----------



## CookingOkasan

AgentQwilfish said:


> I don't really see the point of this thread. People can just use a photo of themselves as their icons if they wish to. :/



*OR *they can post them on this thread.


----------



## Javocado

AgentQwilfish said:


> I don't really see the point of this thread. People can just use a photo of themselves as their icons if they wish to. :/



you can't capture me in all my glory in 100x100 tbh


----------



## Skep

updated selfie because i might actually be coming back to tbt B)


----------



## matt

Skep said:


> updated selfie because i might actually be coming back to tbt B)



Wow your pretty

- - - Post Merge - - -



maepay123 said:


> View attachment 89856
> 
> andddddd my computer can't take pics



Your pretty to im sure ive seen you before somewhere


----------



## Skep

matt said:


> Wow your pretty



thank you vm 8)


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> you can't capture me in all my glory in 100x100 tbh



I second this

Plus why would I put myself as my pic when I can just post it once 



Mmmmm haven't posted here in a while


----------



## Foxxie

AgentQwilfish said:


> I don't really see the point of this thread. People can just use a photo of themselves as their icons if they wish to. :/



I don't see the point of people coming onto a thread just to complain about it, but here we are...


----------



## matt

Elin said:


> I second this
> 
> Plus why would I put myself as my pic when I can just post it once
> 
> View attachment 89956
> 
> Mmmmm haven't posted here in a while


Wow you look amazing!


----------



## Mercedes

Skep said:


> updated selfie because i might actually be coming back to tbt B)



Hello  haha..your really hot. {sorry if I sound creepy m8}

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin said:


> I second this
> 
> Plus why would I put myself as my pic when I can just post it once
> 
> View attachment 89956
> 
> Mmmmm haven't posted here in a while


Hi there. Your hot too. Lmao. So many hot people here.


----------



## Prabha

AgentQwilfish said:


> I don't really see the point of this thread. People can just use a photo of themselves as their icons if they wish to. :/



Sometimes you don't want to bc then that makes bell tree similar to facebook and **shivers*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus it's fun having cartoons/ scary creatures/ anime/ whatnot as your avatar.


----------



## Mercedes

Like I'm fr all of you people could be models


----------



## Sanaki

Thanks lucky and Matt! ^_^


----------



## Finnian

i think we should all share like the ugliest picture we can possibly take of ourselves


----------



## Sanaki

Omfg YES Please

- - - Post Merge - - -



I DARE YOU ALL TO BEAT THIS


----------



## Ragdoll

Prabha said:


> Sometimes you don't want to bc then that makes bell tree similar to facebook and **shivers*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Plus it's fun having cartoons/ scary creatures/ anime/ whatnot as your avatar.*



Yeah I imagine you as being keniki irl tbh


----------



## Sanaki

I COULD NOT GET THIS PIC UNTIL LIKE 30 TRIES LATER


----------



## Skep

Luckypinch said:


> Hello  haha..your really hot. {sorry if I sound creepy m8}



nah you're good lmao, thank you! 8)


----------



## Javocado

Elin said:


> Omfg YES Please
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 89969
> 
> I DARE YOU ALL TO BEAT THIS



i win


----------



## Sanaki

AHH WHAT IS THAT CREATURE

I LOST COUNT OF YOUR CHINS


----------



## Finnian

look at all these beautiful people (amen)


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: come play melee


----------



## Prabha

Elin said:


> View attachment 89970
> 
> I COULD NOT GET THIS PIC UNTIL LIKE 30 TRIES LATER



why can't my face be that perfect wth


----------



## Sanaki

;* all natural


----------



## maepay123

Yes


----------



## Javocado

Elin said:


> ;* all natural



um no not really you used an app smh


----------



## Hyoshido

Javocado said:


> i win


Javocado is secretly Arin Hanson. What.



CookingOkasan said:


> come play melee


I'll take you on, I'll be destroyed, but I'll take you on.


----------



## oswaldies

Skep said:


> updated selfie because i might actually be coming back to tbt B)



Is that your natural eye colour? ❤


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> um no not really you used an app smh



dont tell them...


----------



## Skep

sailoreamon said:


> Is that your natural eye colour? ❤



yes it is 8)


----------



## oswaldies

Skep said:


> yes it is 8)



Oh my goodness!
It's a very pretty colour! ♡


----------



## Skep

sailoreamon said:


> Oh my goodness!
> It's a very pretty colour! ♡



aw, thank you very much! ; w ;


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Skep said:


> updated selfie because i might actually be coming back to tbt B)



aa skep ur so pretty ilu


----------



## Skep

Mahoushoujo said:


> aa skep ur so pretty ilu



mahou!!!!! thank u bb <3


----------



## gidluite

the guy in the signature here.


----------



## Bixxy

look like an anime character from a nightcore mix video but


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Got that Majora's Mask guide chillin in the back


----------



## carlaeleni

Spoiler: warning: posey nd filtered lol


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







I no longer have the flu. Huzzah!


----------



## InfinityFlames

Bixxy said:


> look like an anime character from a nightcore mix video but



Goddamn.
Marry Me?


Agh ignore me, I'm such a creep


----------



## Bixxy

^You eat scene kids 
Not that I'm scene, just afraid you mistake me for scene. Or maybe I'm the one mistaking the "eat" part.
heEHEEHHEHE


----------



## mogyay

carlaeleni said:


> Spoiler: warning: posey nd filtered lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90274



you are v beautiful and one day i will also learn to do my eyeliner that perfectly


----------



## Temari

Meh, I posted here 2 years ago so here's a new pic lolol



Spoiler: will delete soon lol











My hair was in a bun today. I put it up all the time now cause curly hair is such a hassle. I'll try to take a nicer pic.....maybe


----------



## PandaNikita

Spoiler: fun sized ;w;









(yes that's an AoT jacket)​


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: d-brizzy


----------



## Sanaki

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90322
> 
> 
> 
> I no longer have the flu. Huzzah!



beard game on FLEEK


----------



## JamesParker

You are literally all stunners! 



Spoiler


----------



## Lancelot

Temari said:


> Meh, I posted here 2 years ago so here's a new pic lolol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: will delete soon lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair was in a bun today. I put it up all the time now cause curly hair is such a hassle. I'll try to take a nicer pic.....maybe



You're very pretty ^^


----------



## Chiisanacx

Spoiler







SATGPJSEOPHGJD THE LIGHTING IS BAD SORRY


----------



## Wish

hey babes


----------



## badcrumbs

Dave is so happy to be standing next to me 



Spoiler:  lulz


----------



## Chaotix

I'm on the right covering my face with a friend.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







Guys, am I kawaii enough yet?​


----------



## remiaphasia

https://scontent-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=2b2d6c7b256dfffed55a1b2011a8b22b&oe=55977438

I took this a few days ago.


----------



## ScottSixx

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90714
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, am I kawaii enough yet?​



Duuuuuuude wicked beard! I tried for years to grow one like that


----------



## oreo

3ds time with my Muffin!


----------



## Ragdoll

just stoppin by, hope everyone still got their swag.

im doing great but



Spoiler: brightness overload, where are my fingers rip



its killing my fleekery man


----------



## kaylagirl

hai


----------



## unravel

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I'm soo sweg...



Thumbs up!


----------



## starlark

i'll post in here when i get my headshot done but here's my super instagram picture because i can't find any good full ones of my bodylicious body
yes, i am 14
yes, i cut my hair from last time


Spoiler: warning: you will contract ruffitis








- - - Post Merge - - -



Wish said:


> hey babes



HOT


----------



## Gizmodo

I'm only good at half face selfies lol


----------



## starlark

Gizmodo said:


> I'm only good at half face selfies lol



from what i see you look like anne hathaway ;u; you're so pweety


----------



## Adventure9

starlark said:


> from what i see you look like anne hathaway ;u; you're so pweety



I was going to say the same thing ^^


----------



## Chaotix

Sir Integra said:


> just stoppin by, hope everyone still got their swag.
> 
> im doing great but
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: brightness overload, where are my fingers rip
> 
> 
> 
> its killing my fleekery man



That pic is so bright that i had to put my shades on to see it.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: months gone


----------



## starlark

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: months gone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90952



ur snapback game is strong


----------



## CookingOkasan

I usually don't wear hats that often but I got this one from my old scoutmaster a while back and since I cut my hair I've been wearing it every day ahahha
it just has an American Red Cross patch on it and is a nice shade of green


----------



## starlark

CookingOkasan said:


> I usually don't wear hats that often but I got this one from my old scoutmaster a while back and since I cut my hair I've been wearing it every day ahahha
> it just has an American Red Cross patch on it and is a nice shade of green



wow xD don't you get uncomfortable sometimes or does it just sorta chill there subconsciously?
i don't normally like snapbacks but yeah, that one looks real cool


----------



## KainAronoele

I guess I'll post o -o
I haven't taken any pics of myself lately, so it's a bit old..


Spoiler: Me











Spoiler: Weirdo white face with no makeup...






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler: You really care that much? xD


----------



## starlark

KainAronoele said:


> I guess I'll post o -o
> I haven't taken any pics of myself lately, so it's a bit old..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weirdo white face with no makeup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You really care that much? xD



wow omg you're so pretty with & without makeup! i love your hair & snakebites ;u;


----------



## Mariah

KainAronoele said:


> I guess I'll post o -o
> I haven't taken any pics of myself lately, so it's a bit old..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weirdo white face with no makeup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You really care that much? xD



You should try deep conditioning your hair. It looks really dry. Also, you look much better without makeup.


----------



## KainAronoele

starlark said:


> wow omg you're so pretty with & without makeup! i love your hair & snakebites ;u;


Oh, tyvm ; w;



Mariah said:


> You should try deep conditioning your hair. It looks really dry. Also, you look much better without makeup.


I prolly should, I've been dying my hair for about 5 years now and it hasn't been cut since then either > .<
Have any suggestions on what would help best? o -o

And thanks. I actually haven't worn any makeup for a few months now, but I also haven't worn my contacts either, and I hate how my glasses makes my eyes look, so that's why I have a lack of recent pics, lol. At least with that half of my face xD


----------



## Mariah

KainAronoele said:


> Oh, tyvm ; w;
> 
> 
> I prolly should, I've been dying my hair for about 5 years now and it hasn't been cut since then either > .<
> Have any suggestions on what would help best? o -o
> 
> And thanks. I actually haven't worn any makeup for a few months now, but I also haven't worn my contacts either, and I hate how my glasses makes my eyes look, so that's why I have a lack of recent pics, lol. At least with that half of my face xD





Spoiler: I use this stuff and it works great.


----------



## KainAronoele

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: I use this stuff and it works great.



Oh, cool. Ok!
I'll look for it next time I'm at the store ^^
Thanks!


----------



## MayorLilSlay

guess ill add to this.



Spoiler: me









imakittyloser.



welp, that's me. okaybye.


----------



## kittencat

I actually haven't washed my hair in an obscenely long time but here's a couple of my greatest hits:



Spoiler


----------



## OliviaBeth

this is not very recent but! me. hi! those are. my pajamas


 t


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: months gone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90952



You look like a ****ing man-baby now. GG, Cockasan.

I could shave off half my beard and still have a longer beard than what you had. I am disappoint.


----------



## starlark

Kinda regretting posting in here, lol. I need a better photo. Or a better face


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> You look like a ****ing man-baby now. GG, Cockasan.
> 
> I could shave off half my beard and still have a longer beard than what you had. I am disappoint.



im an adult baby


----------



## Temari

CookingOkasan said:


> I usually don't wear hats that often but I got this one from my old scoutmaster a while back and since I cut my hair I've been wearing it every day ahahha
> it just has an American Red Cross patch on it and is a nice shade of green



I dunno okasan, I've always pictured you looking like Jesus (from your avatar) but I guess my mental image has been corrected lolol


----------



## CookingOkasan

Temari said:


> I dunno okasan, I've always pictured you looking like Jesus (from your avatar) but I guess my mental image has been corrected lolol



used to 
now I just look like a stupid frat guy. as soon as I cut my hair and beard a package arrived on my doorstep filled with cam newton jerseys, chino shorts, and sperrys



Spoiler: got really sad about my hair today...


----------



## Tommi

Having a lazy day today.


----------



## LisaTheGreat

I already use my picture as my avatar but figured I?d share it here too along with a couple others ​


Spoiler






Me on the way to Ultra Music Festival 



My boyfriend and I at Ultra 



and me basically everyday lol #sweaterlove


----------



## Elijo

LisaTheGreat said:


> I already use my picture as my avatar but figured I’d share it here too along with a couple others ​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the way to Ultra Music Festival
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend and I at Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> and me basically everyday lol #sweaterlove


So cute uvu


----------



## LisaTheGreat

Kuma said:


> So cute uvu




Thank you!


----------



## Elijo

gfgfgfg
I hope you enjoy it! <3


----------



## hydrophonic

Kuma said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was time for a side picture.
> I hope you enjoy it! <3



Gonna sound weird butttt... Why can't i have your nose? 

----


----------



## Elijo

Azabache said:


> Gonna sound weird butttt... Why can't i have your nose?
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91269


Let me see your nose, you cutie! *^*
You are adorable as a cat uvu


----------



## ganondork

I recently chopped my hair to give myself bangs. I usually get bored of the same old hair style (which explains my animal crossing character's frequent change in style).


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: someone get me a beer so I can stunner you


----------



## penguins

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: someone geet me a beer so I can stunner you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91331



a+++++ shirt


----------



## badcrumbs

ganondork said:


> I recently chopped my hair to give myself bangs. I usually get bored of the same old hair style (which explains my animal crossing character's frequent change in style).


Damn girl! Cute bangs 



CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: someone get me a beer so I can stunner you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91331


F$^& you and your hot face.


----------



## CookingOkasan

badcrumbs said:


> F$^& you and your hot face.



fight me next monday on RAW. Open Challenge to anyone here.


----------



## laurenx

the story of how i chopped 5 inches of hair off


Spoiler



so basically i had nice long hair

then i cut it all off ))))

& now i look like this


----------



## Jarrad

me with HANNAH HART

https://www.youtube.com/user/MyHarto

srsly though I freaked out so bad after I met her


----------



## KainAronoele

Lorelei Crossing said:


> the story of how i chopped 5 inches of hair off
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> so basically i had nice long hair
> View attachment 91332
> then i cut it all off ))))
> View attachment 91333
> & now i look like this
> View attachment 91334



Wannabe Miley? o .o

I like your phone case. It's a good color.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler











#****educaton2k15


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: work sux


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: work sux



if u workd at my local mcdonald i would never leave


----------



## KiloPatches

Jake. said:


> if u workd at my local mcdonald i would never leave



LMAO! XD 
....yeaaa.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Beautiful morning out on the balcony....



Spoiler


----------



## KiloPatches

Photo from my most recent flight (Cessna 172)
(Yes, I am a pilot) 



Spoiler: #ChicksFly


----------



## CookingOkasan

KiloPatches said:


> (Yes, I am a pilot)



that's awesome!!!


----------



## KiloPatches

CookingOkasan said:


> that's awesome!!!



Thanks XD 
I am 24.... I can fly a plane.... but I still don't have my driver's license... Figure THAT one out..... LOL.....


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: work sux



I'd like fries with that ass


----------



## jojoeyes

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: work sux



bro your signature is so important

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is me in the bath


- - - Post Merge - - -

here's me not in the bath ,

next to the bath


- - - Post Merge - - -

i live in the bathroom


----------



## KiloPatches

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: someone get me a beer so I can stunner you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91331



You don't have the dukes to pull off Stone Cold.... I also boxed for several years XD your arms are slender compared to mine!


----------



## Katelyn

Well...it's been a while. The picture is really big though .-.



Spoiler: Prepare for the best picture you've ever seen. HA. Just kidding. It's awful.


----------



## CookingOkasan

KiloPatches said:


> You don't have the dukes to pull off Stone Cold.... I also boxed for several years XD your arms are slender compared to mine!



i've weighed 125-135 for like 6 years... life's hard. I'm tiny. I'll never be stone cold...
but I sure as hell can slam some beers together and keep up with him in that regard!


----------



## carlaeleni

katiegurl1223 said:


> Well...it's been a while. The picture is really big though .-.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prepare for the best picture you've ever seen. HA. Just kidding. It's awful.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91451



aw you're so cute!


----------



## Brackets

me with the sorting hat (i'm supposed to be bellatrix btw ahah)


Spoiler






and it was in the middle of clubbing, which is why i look a bit bedraggled


----------



## Fhyn_K

Brackets said:


> me with the sorting hat (i'm supposed to be bellatrix btw ahah)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91476
> 
> 
> and it was in the middle of clubbing, which is why i look a bit bedraggled



You look awesome!


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> i've weighed 125-135 for like 6 years... life's hard. I'm tiny. I'll never be stone cold...
> but I sure as hell can slam some beers together and keep up with him in that regard!



You want a cheeseburger?


----------



## Zeiro

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: someone get me a beer so I can stunner you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91331


hi!!!!!!!


----------



## Danielkang2

Since I turned 13!!! and cause jav told me, here goes nothing.

It's my profile.


----------



## Mariah

Danielkang2 said:


> Since I turned 13!!! and cause jav told me, here goes nothing.
> 
> It's my profile.



You look like you're five.


----------



## Danielkang2

Mariah said:


> You look like you're five.


Thank You so much! I hear that a lot. You're the best!


----------



## KiloPatches

CookingOkasan said:


> i've weighed 125-135 for like 6 years... life's hard. I'm tiny. I'll never be stone cold...
> but I sure as hell can slam some beers together and keep up with him in that regard!



Boxing trumps wrestling ANY DAY.... 
You asked someone to challenge you? I invite you to the ring! 
6 hits, and you'd be down for the count!  
In boxing, we don't have fancy names like "stunner" for our finisher moves....
Mine is called, "1-2-5-6-3-2" XD 
I hope SOMEONE here knows what that means!


----------



## MrPicklez

KiloPatches said:


> Boxing trumps wrestling ANY DAY....
> You asked someone to challenge you? I invite you to the ring!
> 6 hits, and you'd be down for the count!
> In boxing, we don't have fancy names like "stunner" for our finisher moves....
> Mine is called, "1-2-5-6-3-2" XD
> I hope SOMEONE here knows what that means!



1v1 me at wwe smackdown: here comes the pain


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> 1v1 me at wwe smackdown: here comes the pain



2v1 handicap match LET'S GOOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

nah they're all still there

- - - Post Merge - - -

but for some reason when i tried to respond to this it merged it with my post before yours?


----------



## KiloPatches

The "Secret Side" of Flight Sergeant "Patches" - now Revealed! 
The Origin Story of my Username..... "Kilo" (first letter of my first name) + my Call Sign, "Patches"
.....Now you know. 

(Because, you know.... "Everyone loves a woman in uniform" (I guess....) XD)  



Spoiler: Roughing in in my Combats....just for fun XD


















Spoiler: Fun times with the Honour Guard! (This is my Rifle... There are many like it, but this one is MINE!)
















(I was dating the guy to my left - the Warrant Officer and Drum Major - I was the Drill Commander at the time XD, hence the head tilt and big grin on my face! I am still very good friends with him ^^)




We decided to take an "Abbey Road" Pic..... For SOME reason! We were an odd group XD I might be short, but I yell LOUD.





Spoiler: At last, MY DRILL TEAM. 800 Squadron, Without Arms. Yes.... that is me, in command, at the front. SHUDDUP, OK?!












We placed Top Sixth in Ontario under my command that competition. Those were the days.....



NOW SOME CIVILLIAN PICTURES!!!! (Because I am embarassed now.....)



Spoiler: PROM!!!!!!! Because.... WHY NOT!!!!!!!!








Me and said Warrant Officer/Drum Major from the previous picture. I felt like the luckiest girl on earth.... 




Perhaps he did too? ^^ I was quite beautiful then.... THEN.



.....Yeah. 

My secret is out. 

*hides in a corner*


----------



## Gandalf

The reason that a number of posts went missing is because I deleted them, and as I was on my phone I wasn't able to take any further action. Im going to cut the situation down to size for you though:

Posting off topic in here is one thing, but a lot of what was removed was downright rude. If you don't have something related to post, then don't post. If you don't have something nice to post, then definitely do not post. Speaking your mind is one thing but name calling and causing confrontations over very minor things is not acceptable at all. Posting unrelated images and starting arguments only clutters the thread and causes trouble.

If you want to talk about this further then please drop me a message, otherwise keep to the topic.


----------



## Brackets

Fhyn_K said:


> You look awesome!



aww thanks!


----------



## Ragdoll

Spoiler: someone make this pic of me eating spoons into an album cover



*jk dont pls*




also i was eating ice cream


----------



## starlark

Sir Integra said:


> Spoiler: someone make this pic of me eating spoons into an album cover
> 
> 
> 
> jk dont pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i was eating ice cream



cute af


----------



## Ragdoll

starlark said:


> cute af



<33 thank


----------



## Gandalf

This should go without saying, but please don't make posts using edited images from this thread without permission from members beforehand.


----------



## Bixxy

but but you look kvlt

And it wouldn't be so crapp? if your full face was visible


----------



## Franny

can we post cosplay pictures
very important question


----------



## oswaldies

milkbae said:


> 3ds time with my Muffin!



Cats are fab <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lita_Chan said:


> Heya! （＾ν＾）
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37038



Well, Hi Venus Angelica.


----------



## laurenx

im party ready but my hairs not >o<



Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*instantly crushes on like 90% of the site users*


----------



## hydrophonic

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *instantly crushes on like 90% of the site users*



Spams retweet with thousands of accounts*


----------



## starlark

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *instantly crushes on like 90% of the site users*



10% are the ones that haven't posted and me :<


----------



## ReXyx3

I actually really hate taking pictures or selfies but why not. XD


Spoiler: Enjoy judging my face guys.


----------



## KiloPatches

ReXyx3 said:


> I actually really hate taking pictures or selfies but why not. XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Enjoy judging my face guys.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91689



Gurl, PLEASE! Appreciate the beautiful person that you are more! 

If you look back on the pages of this thread you will see "KiloPatches throughout the ages" and find that my beauty was stripped from me due to a medical condition (Hypothyroidism) that makes my weight fluctuate like crazy.... 

Just.... BAM! I turned 17.... and that was it, I got bloodwork done, and was told my health was in high risk if I didn't take medication. And the MEDICATION MADE ME GAIN WEIGHT! 

I was this gorgeous 16 year old, 5'2, 123lbs, with a Competitive Swimmer's body, long blonde hair, a charming smile.... 

Now I am this.... Ugh.... I hate the way I look.... 
My beauty was stripped from me..... 
As it does with age anyway.... 
SO HOLD ONTO IT WHILE YOU CAN!!!! 

Now I am 24.... I am overweight through NO fault of my own.....
And I rely all my self worth on my Bachelor's Degree, my Pilot's License, and other things the "world can't see" unless they sat down, interviewed me or looked at my resume. 

At least you can show the world this gleaming, amazing first impression! Be PROUD of that! <3


----------



## Beary

i'M BACK I SAY 
and i cut my hair > u >



Spoiler: hi


----------



## ReXyx3

KiloPatches said:


> Gurl, PLEASE! Appreciate the beautiful person that you are more!
> 
> If you look back on the pages of this thread you will see "KiloPatches throughout the ages" and find that my beauty was stripped from me due to a medical condition (Hypothyroidism) that makes my weight fluctuate like crazy....
> 
> Just.... BAM! I turned 17.... and that was it, I got bloodwork done, and was told my health was in high risk if I didn't take medication. And the MEDICATION MADE ME GAIN WEIGHT!
> 
> I was this gorgeous 16 year old, 5'2, 123lbs, with a Competitive Swimmer's body, long blonde hair, a charming smile....
> 
> Now I am this.... Ugh.... I hate the way I look....
> My beauty was stripped from me.....
> As it does with age anyway....
> SO HOLD ONTO IT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!
> 
> Now I am 24.... I am overweight through NO fault of my own.....
> And I rely all my self worth on my Bachelor's Degree, my Pilot's License, and other things the "world can't see" unless they sat down, interviewed me or looked at my resume.
> 
> At least you can show the world this gleaming, amazing first impression! Be PROUD of that! <3



Awww thank you! <3 I'm just one of those annoying people who think beauty is on the inside. I don't need to take 17792billion selfies to prove to people I'm beautiful, I'm pretty content with myself. 
You on the other hand, I'm sure was gorgeous then and is still gorgeous now. You should take your own advice! Be proud of who you are and appreciate yourself. It doesn't matter how much you weigh or what other people think, the only thing that matters is how you think of yourself. ^-^


----------



## KiloPatches

ReXyx3 said:


> Awww thank you! <3 I'm just one of those annoying people who think beauty is on the inside. I don't need to take 17792billion selfies to prove to people I'm beautiful, I'm pretty content with myself.
> You on the other hand, I'm sure was gorgeous then and is still gorgeous now. You should take your own advice! Be proud of who you are and appreciate yourself. It doesn't matter how much you weigh or what other people think, the only thing that matters is how you think of yourself. ^-^



You're not annoying! You're just beautiful inside AND out! If more people thought like you the world would be a better place. Unfortunately, we live in a superficial society that demands we look a certain way. When you are overweight, you give off certain negative stereotypes like "laziness" or "eating at McDonald's everyday". A colleague of mine in the Grad program (in Psychology) did her dissertation on this. We attribute negative connotations to "fat people" and positive attributes to "attractive people", wether or not they are "good people" or not (successful, smart, generous, kind, athletic.....whatever the attribute). Before I had my beauty stripped from me, I felt the same way - that it didn't matter how much I weighed, or what people thought of me, etc.... until I had it taken away, and people started treating me differently and I realized what I had lost. THAT was a rude awakening. So you're not wrong, its an excellent attitude to have, just a dangerous one if you ever wind up like I did. 

I am going to stop spamming this thread now with off-topic subjects! XD


----------



## Aradai

Spoiler: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BungoTheElf

Aradai said:


> Spoiler: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



TIFF YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL :')))


----------



## starlark

Aradai said:


> Spoiler: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



i'd happily sail across the world in a carrot boat to get to you gurl

- - - Post Merge - - -

i don't really like the way i look but hey when i get my headshot done i'll just smush it into you guys' faces


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: bluegrass festivals with mama


----------



## ganondork

ReXyx3 said:


> I actually really hate taking pictures or selfies but why not. XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Enjoy judging my face guys.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91689



Dude, I'm the same way. But trust me when I tell you that you're truly lovely. Like wow, your eyes are to die for and you have the cutest little smile. Your blonde hair makes me wish I didn't ruin mine by dying it red. Your face shape is so cute, too! From the couple times we've interacted on here, I can tell that not only are you lovely on the outside, but you are, too, lovely on the inside.


----------



## ReXyx3

ganondork said:


> Dude, I'm the same way. But trust me when I tell you that you're truly lovely. Like wow, your eyes are to die for and you have the cutest little smile. Your blonde hair makes me wish I didn't ruin mine by dying it red. Your face shape is so cute, too! From the couple times we've interacted on here, I can tell that not only are you lovely on the outside, but you are, too, lovely on the inside.



Oh gosh, you are so sweet! ღ
Thank you so much! But I have to say, I'm in love with your hair! I wish I could pull of bangs they way you can, 'cause you seriously rock them! You're honestly too sweet and reading this I can definitely tell that you're lovely inside and out as well!~ ^-^


----------



## Jawile

It's the embarrassing picture of me from the Christmas party!


----------



## Jarrad

Jawile said:


> It's the embarrassing picture of me from the Christmas party!



if u think its embarrassing then y would u upload it to the internet lol

?


----------



## penguins

Jarrad said:


> if u think its embarrassing then y would u upload it to the internet lol
> 
> ?



im p sure it's a spongebob reference


----------



## thatoneguy023

Realized I haven't been on here in ages and remembered that it's because I sold my Animal Crossing copy a while ago and now I regret it and might cry all night or something. 

But first, let take a life-risking selfie.


----------



## June

Spoiler: burrito blanket from months ago
















Spoiler: and then i cut my hair lol











hi o/


----------



## Rasumii

Prom at my school (All the way to the left in the top two, and on the right in the bottom one):



Spoiler: My prom in 3 pictures


----------



## Zane

Aradai said:


> Spoiler: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



too good for this world, too pure


----------



## starlark

thatoneguy023 said:


> Realized I haven't been on here in ages and remembered that it's because I sold my Animal Crossing copy a while ago and now I regret it and might cry all night or something.
> 
> But first, let take a life-risking selfie.
> 
> View attachment 91743



dem cheekbones unf

- - - Post Merge - - -



fukurodani said:


> Spoiler: burrito blanket from months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and then i cut my hair lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi o/



you remind me of kina grannis


----------



## esweeeny

been a while guys!

how is everyone?!?!?!


----------



## Bon Bonne

well, it's not very good, but this crummy picture I took with the 3DS camera will have to do


----------



## Beary

Bon Bonne said:


> well, it's not very good, but this crummy picture I took with the 3DS camera will have to do



dem peace signs


----------



## Valvi

Hi, I have a question, how do you start a thread?


----------



## KiloPatches

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: bluegrass festivals with mama
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91726



Is.... that a Harvard sweater? ^^


----------



## spamurai

deleted picture


----------



## CookingOkasan

KiloPatches said:


> Is.... that a Harvard sweater? ^^



Yeah I went for a year but dropped out after doing too many experimental drugs...


----------



## himeki

CookingOkasan said:


> Yeah I went for a year but dropped out after doing too many experimental drugs...


xD
dont do drugs, kids!


----------



## CookingOkasan

CookingOkasan said:


> Yeah I went for a year but dropped out after doing too many experimental drugs...



I'm kidding, I got it in a thrift store for $2
it's my favorite thing.


----------



## himeki

wao $2 is like...?1.50?
america is cheep


----------



## Ragdoll

MayorEvvie said:


> wao $2 is like...?1.50?
> america is cheep



Its a thrift shop so yeah lol


----------



## Javocado

got this beanie part of a 2 for $6 deal holla


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> got this beanie part of a 2 for $6 deal holla


You look like you're gonna mug me


----------



## Jake

Elin said:


> You look like you're gonna mug me



Don't be rude to my friends plz


----------



## Sanaki

But he called me a thot


----------



## Beary

Javocado said:


> got this beanie part of a 2 for $6 deal holla



i want
my beanie is all stretched out and ugly :^(


----------



## MrPicklez

Elin said:


> You look like you're gonna mug me



wow much racist wow


----------



## Sanaki

HOWS THAT RACIST HE JUST GOT THAT STANK FACE


----------



## Ragdoll

Elin said:


> HOWS THAT RACIST HE JUST GOT THAT STANK FACE



doesnt he always hahaha 
jkjk

=

my eyebrows make me look angry :/
how 2 reshape


----------



## Hyoshido

Sir Integra said:


> my eyebrows make me look angry :/
> how 2 reshape


burn them off or give pic


----------



## oswaldies

spamurai said:


> Hi xD This is me



Your fab x7 ofc


----------



## piichinu

my eyebrows and lips look weird bc shadows, also my hair is wet/not combed but i still look sorta good so here u go:


Spoiler:  











gonna regret this later


----------



## Javocado

Elin said:


> You look like you're gonna mug me



Contrary to my looks, I don't mug thots.
Maybe next year, champ.


----------



## hollygarcia1987

To the left to left,


----------



## penguins

hollygarcia1987 said:


> To the left to left,



u look a little bit like tina fey o:


----------



## Ragdoll

Spoiler: trying to rock this death note shirt i found



see wht i mean about my eyebrows ;c


----------



## hollygarcia1987

penguins said:


> u look a little bit like tina fey o:



Ha, really?


----------



## Chaotix

I look so bored....


----------



## Gandalf

Let's try to remember that post quality rules still apply for this thread. Make sure your posts actually contribute to the topic and make sense.


----------



## thatoneguy023

i'll finally make some friends c':


----------



## Beary

bLUE HAUR



Spoiler


----------



## Mariah

Beary said:


> bLUE HAUR
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looks green to me.


----------



## device

Mariah said:


> Looks green to me.



lol it looks green to me also


----------



## Jake

Looks white and gold to me


----------



## Beary

Mariah said:


> Looks green to me.





Sector said:


> lol it looks green to me also





Jake. said:


> Looks white and gold to me



welp
i guess it is greenish

point made


----------



## littlefairy

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: dressed for da wedding



You're so cute hehe *_*


----------



## Chris

Dyed my hair red about week ago. After a couple years of being a debatable shade of blondey-gingery-brown I decided it was time for a change.

And I of course had to pick the worst lighting to take this in so it looks muted. 

[removed]


----------



## littlefairy

I'm so late to this thread..but..



Spoiler


----------



## Mariah

littlefairy said:


> I'm so late to this thread..but..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92184



What do you mean "late"? You've been here for two days. You totally look like you could model. How tall are you?


----------



## penguins

littlefairy said:


> I'm so late to this thread..but..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92184



wow you're absolutely gorgeous 
mariah's right you look like you could model!!!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: when your roommate leaves his nerdass glasses in the bathroom


----------



## littlefairy

Mariah said:


> What do you mean "late"? You've been here for two days. You totally look like you could model. How tall are you?



I guess, it's just because so many people have posted before me, haha. Thank you!
I'm 5'7 and I live in Manhattan, so I actually am planning to pursue modeling! 5'7 is minimum height for print, and 5'9 is the minimum for runway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



penguins said:


> wow you're absolutely gorgeous
> mariah's right you look like you could model!!!




Thank you so much! You two are too sweet.


----------



## kyukon

I guess this isn't exactly what I look like haha
But I was playing around with wigs and a new app on my phone so I'd like to share :'D


Spoiler


----------



## madokaname

excuse the awkward length my hair is and things... i really desperately need it cut but i'm giving long hair a bit of a try ~



Spoiler


----------



## Trundle

littlefairy said:


> You're so cute hehe *_*



uhh thanks i guess although that picture is from like 9 months ago hahahaha


----------



## oreo

littlefairy said:


> I'm so late to this thread..but..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92184


aweeee, i like your face 
lovely body, girl!!! B)


----------



## toxapex

Tina said:


> Dyed my hair red about week ago. After a couple years of being a debatable shade of blondey-gingery-brown I decided it was time for a change.
> 
> And I of course had to pick the worst lighting to take this in so it looks muted.
> 
> [removed]









Accidental inkling cosplay???


----------



## littlefairy

milkbae said:


> aweeee, i like your face
> lovely body, girl!!! B)



Wow, thanks, haha! Yeah I weigh a bit more now, but I grew an inch so I pretty much look the same!  Very sweet of you!


----------



## Zeiro

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: when your roommate leaves his nerdass glasses in the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92205
> 
> View attachment 92204


NNNNNNNERD!!


----------



## Jawile

Satan get behind me


----------



## starlark

Jawile said:


> Satan get behind me



u should through salt over ur shoulder jic, u don't want any demons crawling all over ur neat face 8)


----------



## Jarrad

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: when your roommate leaves his nerdass glasses in the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92205
> 
> View attachment 92204



p-p-potter....


----------



## Eldin

Tina said:


> Dyed my hair red about week ago. After a couple years of being a debatable shade of blondey-gingery-brown I decided it was time for a change.
> 
> And I of course had to pick the worst lighting to take this in so it looks muted.
> 
> [removed]



I love that colour on you! c:


----------



## kitanii

Spoiler: potato


----------



## toxapex

Spoiler











I'm dYING I LOOK SO STUPID IN THIS PIC LMAO

oh **** I just realized my terrible grade-school art is there in the background

ew


----------



## Ashtot

Me from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Jake

Ashtot said:


> Me from a couple weeks ago.



wtf ur not hot where did my standards go


----------



## KiloPatches

Ashtot said:


> Me from a couple weeks ago.



What on earth are you talking about, Jake? 
He looks like Eggsy. He looks like a Kingsman!!!










^^

HE IS A GENTLEMAN SPY, DUDE!!!!


----------



## Ragdoll

KiloPatches said:


> What on earth are you talking about, Jake?
> He looks like Eggsy. He looks like a Kingsman!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> HE IS A GENTLEMAN SPY, DUDE!!!!



oH MY GDO

ur right.


----------



## KiloPatches

Sir Integra said:


> oH MY GDO



I KNOW, RIGHT!!!!! 
HE IS A HANDSOME MOFO IF YOU LOOK AT HIM RIGHT. 

You gotta see people for what they are. 
Gawd, Jake, don't be so harshhhhhh..... XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I TOLD YOUUUU!!!!! XD 
(Sorry, I just so happen to have the hots for young, dark haired Gentleman spies with British accents.... Eggsy is my GOD.... HAHAHAHA..... So naturally I would come to Ashtot's defence when Jake said, "you're not hot where did my standards go" because I honestly believe Ashtot works for the British Secret Service.... THOSE GLASSES, GUYS!!!!!!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ashtot has this totally unassuming demeanour. Come on guys. HE IS A SPY. XD


----------



## penguins

illuminati confirmed


----------



## EndlessElements

Jawile said:


> http://i.imgur.com/YN0IgAj.png[IMG]
> 
> Satan get behind me[/QUOTE]
> 
> aww you look nice
> 
> [QUOTE="kitanii, post: 4952836, member: 9112"][spoiler="potato"][img]http://i.imgur.com/Qh5IulA.jpg[/spoiler]



you're really pretty 



tokayseye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dYING I LOOK SO STUPID IN THIS PIC LMAO
> 
> oh **** I just realized my terrible grade-school art is there in the background
> 
> ew



i like your eyebrows ^^



Ashtot said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7691/17060427545_7937a549a4_z.jpg[img][/url]
> 
> Me from a couple weeks ago.[/QUOTE]
> 
> cute!


----------



## misspiggy95

Here's me with my kitty^_^
(BTW i know my profile pic has purple hair, i got rid of that hair in january )


----------



## ReXyx3

Hey guys! So my talented friend is using me as her model/experiment for her art project, which is to create a full character design! Her concept was a RL villian named Ramshackle who cant smile so she literally stitches one on to herself. (I think she was based off of Harley Quinn/Joker and Raggedy Ann). 
It's not fully done and I don't have a costume yet, so it's kinda a rough draft. But anyways I think it looks pretty cool, so I thought I might share it with you guys. ^-^



Spoiler




We had to use filters because the white makeup was to streaky.
Also ~ I'm kinda horrible at looking evil...


----------



## lazuli

Spoiler:  










ive been wanting a haircut for months and last friday i asked my mom. she said yes, we'll go this weekend. well it is tuesday night and my hair remains uncut


----------



## toxapex

EndlessElements said:


> aww you look nice
> 
> 
> 
> you're really pretty
> 
> 
> 
> i like your eyebrows ^^
> 
> 
> 
> cute!



ty

why does everyone seem to like my eyebrows


----------



## EndlessElements

misspiggy95 said:


> Here's me with my kitty^_^
> (BTW i know my profile pic has purple hair, i got rid of that hair in january )
> 
> View attachment 92525View attachment 92528
> We had to use filters because the white makeup was to streaky.
> Also ~ I'm kinda horrible at looking evil...[/spoiler]



very very cool!



computertrash said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been wanting a haircut for months and last friday i asked my mom. she said yes, we'll go this weekend. well it is tuesday night and my hair remains uncut



i once cut my own hair REALLY short and ended up going in to get it fixed up a bit. not suggesting that or anything, but it may make your mom speed up the process of taking you in? you do really nice, though. 



tokayseye said:


> ty
> 
> why does everyone seem to like my eyebrows



yw!

because they're on point~


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Never forgetti, mom's spaghetti





I have a permanent scar in between my eyes because a horrid pimple that went awry so GG.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Spoiler: Le Prom Dress






I'm trying to get back into using this site but I have so MANY exams @_@


----------



## toxapex

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Spoiler: Le Prom Dress
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92647
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get back into using this site but I have so MANY exams @_@



ayyy lmao

also u look nice and that's a pretty dress


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

tokayseye said:


> ayyy lmao
> 
> also u look nice and that's a pretty dress



Thank you


----------



## badcrumbs

Spoiler: I have been referred to as "he" a lot lately, so, behold: MY CLEAVAGE.


----------



## MBaku

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Never forgetti, mom's spaghetti
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92582
> 
> I have a permanent scar in between my eyes because a horrid pimple that went awry so GG.



IT'S GLORIOUS


----------



## Yoshisaur

i look like this


----------



## Eldin

badcrumbs said:


> Spoiler: I have been referred to as "he" a lot lately, so, behold: MY CLEAVAGE.



who thinks you're a boy!?



Spoiler: when that one hair is like, no thanks I'll be over here











I guess it's time for a haircut but I just got my curls back idk


----------



## Bixxy

If she was a boy I'd date the hell out of him

If I'd compete to his looks atleast ;-;


----------



## Trundle

Bixxy said:


> If she was a boy I'd date the hell out of him
> 
> If I'd compete to his looks atleast ;-;



nice rubber ducky in the background


----------



## Yui Z

Trundle said:


> nice rubber ducky in the background



Careful, that's a man-eating ducky. Obviously. 

(Loving the hair by the way, duck-dude )

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Spoiler: Le Prom Dress
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92647
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get back into using this site but I have so MANY exams @_@



Loving the dress! I have mine, except I'm dreading prom like hell at the moment lmao.


----------



## Bixxy

THANK YOU cx


----------



## radical6

me looking mysterious 


Spoiler



View attachment 92818


----------



## Jarrad

Bixxy said:


> If she was a boy I'd date the hell out of him
> 
> If I'd compete to his looks atleast ;-;



I love your eyes

also, how do I get my eyebrows like that?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ps whats that phallic looking object in the background?


----------



## Bixxy

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
its my tool of evil-doery


----------



## Chris

justice said:


> me looking mysterious
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92818



Wow, you're adorable! I love your hair.


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: when your roommate leaves his nerdass glasses in the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92205
> 
> View attachment 92204



tfw what phil describes as nerd glasses are exactly what ur everyday, i-need-these-to-see glasses look like and have looked like since u were 12


----------



## radical6

Tina said:


> Wow, you're adorable! I love your hair.



thank u. unfortunately thats a few weeks old and i cut my hair and now it looks like a mess


----------



## honeymoo

Bixxy said:


> If she was a boy I'd date the hell out of him
> 
> If I'd compete to his looks atleast ;-;



I can only see like 1/4 of ur face but you're cute as heck


----------



## Bixxy

AW THANK YOU c: you're pretty too if that's you in your avatar.


----------



## Peebers

Y'ALL LOOK SO ATTRACTIVE. 

I would really like to post a pic too but it's not very smart of me to be showing my face lm ao


----------



## Princess

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: when your roommate leaves his nerdass glasses in the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92205
> 
> View attachment 92204


Awwww

- - - Post Merge - - -

Swiggity swag


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> Awwww
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Swiggity swag



Not bad


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> tfw what phil describes as nerd glasses are exactly what ur everyday, i-need-these-to-see glasses look like and have looked like since u were 12



aww I was jking. when I went to austin for spring break this kid came up to my roommate and said that he had "nerd glasses"

- - - Post Merge - - -






got a new computer
what up


----------



## toxapex

CookingOkasan said:


> aww I was jking. when I went to austin for spring break this kid came up to my roommate and said that he had "nerd glasses"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a new computer
> what up



I like your shelves

And the little man on them staring at me


----------



## CookingOkasan

it's han solo. i'm at work. drank 5 beers before I came in... It's the first real day of summer here. I'm very responsible and work very hard.


----------



## penguins

CookingOkasan said:


> aww I was jking. when I went to austin for spring break this kid came up to my roommate and said that he had "nerd glasses"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a new computer
> what up



u look like a mixture of daniel bryan/cm punk (the eyes a lil)/for some reason, owen hart
10/10 good job


----------



## CookingOkasan

that's definitely an owen hart face for sure. definitely who I was channeling


----------



## Princess

I see the Owen in u


----------



## Ramza

This was a Snapchat I made three months ago


----------



## CookingOkasan

but owen hart's face is tiny. he had a really small face. idk


----------



## creamyy

Something like this


----------



## adrino

So here I am. You can also see Luke there on my shoulder.


----------



## toadsworthy

CookingOkasan said:


> aww I was jking. when I went to austin for spring break this kid came up to my roommate and said that he had "nerd glasses"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a new computer
> what up



super late to this... but do you work at cookout???? freaking love that place


----------



## CookingOkasan

toadsworthy said:


> super late to this... but do you work at cookout???? freaking love that place



omg yes I love cookout so much and eat there like every other day. I don't work there but you can get the shirt for $2 with a tray at some cookouts. only one I know that lets you do that is Raleigh NC but I'm sure some of the newer places (especially the out of state ones) where you can sit inside and stuff have them...


----------



## Jamborenium




----------



## Ragdoll

Spoiler: snapchat 2k15



..apparently my lips got bigger according to jav ;p


----------



## Chococrunch

i am white


----------



## Ramza

*HOT SHID!!!*


Spoiler


----------



## adrino

34423 said:


> *HOT SHID!!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93144



Wow. You've got a lot of fur.


----------



## Pheenic

my most recent selfie :3c


Spoiler


----------



## emzybob1

Dis is me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



justice said:


> me looking mysterious
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92818


 Gah your so cute!


----------



## mogyay

@emzy your eyes are the nicest colour wowza, you're real pretty.


----------



## The Crossing Troll

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> View attachment 2630
> 
> ..My picture is so big you can't see all of it at once o.o at least on my screen.


too fabulous


----------



## emzybob1

Aww thank you  I have my mums eyes XD


----------



## Jamborenium

34423 said:


> *HOT SHID!!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93144



wow I can't believe you're actually a water bottle​


----------



## himeki

nice bin m8


----------



## Bixxy

wait is that a knife


----------



## Ramza

Yes, the Fox Hound logo has a knife in the fox's mouth.


----------



## Bixxy

I mean what the guy is holding


----------



## Ramza

No, that's a water bottle.


----------



## Soda Fox

This is me.  Sorry for the potato quality.


----------



## Stevey Queen

34423 said:


> *HOT SHID!!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93144



Be my boyfriend



The Crossing Troll said:


> too fabulous



So old and so gross..


----------



## peachy13

SockHead said:


> god damit jake you don't just say that to people



I'm laughing at this


----------



## Jamborenium

I'm so sexy​


----------



## ch20youk

here's a pic of me from a couple months ago when the creator of avatar visited my college! not tryna brag but... okay, totally bragging


Spoiler






and no, i did not was my face for days


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Me and the bae


----------



## Jamborenium

everyone here is so pretty and handsome and here I am looking like someone hit me in the face over and over again with the ugly bat, which is why I censor my face or hide it, I wish I was pretty like everyone else​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Nebudelic said:


> everyone here is so pretty and handsome and here I am looking like someone hit me in the face over and over again with the ugly bat, which is why I censor my face or hide it, I wish I was pretty like everyone else​



Idk, Espurr is pretty spoopy. I am sure you are way prettier. <3


----------



## Gizmodo

Here is a random selfie of me hahaha


Spoiler


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: SUMMER OF THE ROO CUP! THE ROO STRAW HAS A MINI ROO CUP ON IT!!!!!


----------



## emzybob1

Gizmodo said:


> Here is a random selfie of me hahaha
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Your pretty! Lovely big eyes


----------



## starlark

Nebudelic said:


> everyone here is so pretty and handsome and here I am looking like someone hit me in the face over and over again with the ugly bat, which is why I censor my face or hide it, I wish I was pretty like everyone else​



i relate to this post on a spiritual level

tbh, i crave attention sometimes, doesn't everyone? and i'm like OK GIRL U AWESOME LET'S TAKE THIS BEAUTIFUL SELFIE :*
and then nothing happens, and it kinda puts me down. idk, i get defensive really easily, that's the best way to describe it, and it could be something like the net's down and i'll be convinced the whole world hates me

- - - Post Merge - - -

it just feels nice to get compliments, yanno??? but i really don't get any personal compliments, and all my friends are so much prettier than me, so i'm just used to the whole "ur friend's hot" thing


----------



## mogyay

Gizmodo said:


> Here is a random selfie of me hahaha
> 
> 
> Spoiler



you are insanely pretty, if there was some form of eye enlargement surgery i'd definitely get it, i'd love to have such nice eyes


----------



## Mycaruba

Spoiler: I'm sorry



May my mug bestow upon thee beautiful nightmares of the utmost severity





 

sorry they're b&w but the colour filter is grainy as duck



- - - Post Merge - - -

Haha, sorry it looks like someone shat in my Cheerios in the first one


----------



## honeymoo

me bein' weird! maybe i'll post more selfies later but i thought this one was cute!


Spoiler


----------



## radical6

i lookso weird smiling i hate my life


Spoiler



View attachment 93594


----------



## KiloPatches

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: SUMMER OF THE ROO CUP! THE ROO STRAW HAS A MINI ROO CUP ON IT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93451



OMG YOU CUT YOUR HAIR?! 

I am late to the party, aren't I.... ><


----------



## toxapex

justice said:


> i lookso weird smiling i hate my life
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93594



Nah you're pretty

I look kinda stoned when I smile though


----------



## Ragdoll

large pic btw



Spoiler: eyebag game too strong



pink sweater so comfy i needa stop wearing this lol





Spoiler: i can finally tie my hair lol


----------



## Bixxy

I think bags (both natural and from lack of sleep) look really cute on girls :<


----------



## Nay

Spoiler: meka nerd


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Birthday selfie before I got my haircut and beard trimmed


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: been really sad today so here's this because it makes me happy


----------



## misspiggy95

I have a bond with my cat that no one could understand ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bixxy said:


> I think bags (both natural and from lack of sleep) look really cute on girls :<


I hate mine>.<

no matter what cream i use, or how much sleep I get, I can never get rid of them


----------



## Jamborenium

Spoiler: I'm super average looking, also gasp I'm showing my face
...kinda. but hey look at my cute hat and Turtle plush


----------



## Zeiro

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: been really sad today so here's this because it makes me happy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93682


You have a nice smile


----------



## Bixxy

misspiggy95 said:


> I hate mine>.<
> 
> no matter what cream i use, or how much sleep I get, I can never get rid of them



Exactly the same so eventually I just gave up and accepted them, then later on I thought they looked pretty cool and eventually found them attractive looking on some girls cx


----------



## carlaeleni

Spoiler: moop


----------



## patriceflanders

look to the left


----------



## MrPicklez

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Birthday selfie before I got my haircut and beard trimmed
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93681





Spoiler: And the after


----------



## groovymayor

Huh?


Spoiler


----------



## Naiad

Bixxy said:


> I think bags (both natural and from lack of sleep) look really cute on girls :<



sobs quietly at my lack of sleep
wait until you see me, i look like i just got in a fight :')


----------



## Brijade07

here u have it, feast ur eyes


(i have no idea how to do a spoiler, sorry)


----------



## misspiggy95

Spoiler






 before my first day at the new job today! ^_^


----------



## Jas0n

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: And the after
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93731



So much potential without the beard!


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: And the after
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93731



deanie :')

yeah dude frick it shave your beard off
it'll be fine!


_(just saying that because I've been mad af that I shaved that 6 or 7 month growth off)_


----------



## Laulauu

Spoiler










My fugly face


----------



## Fillup

I look like peoples, I swear I am not a cat <.< >.>


----------



## MrPicklez

Jas0n said:


> So much potential without the beard!





CookingOkasan said:


> deanie :')
> 
> yeah dude frick it shave your beard off
> it'll be fine!
> 
> 
> _(just saying that because I've been mad af that I shaved that 6 or 7 month growth off)_



I'm gonna have to shave it when I start doing lab work anyways so I might as well enjoy it while I can.


----------



## Zeiro

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm gonna have to shave it when I start doing lab work anyways so I might as well enjoy it while I can.


NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## lizkun

Why is everyone here so beautiful xD


----------



## Mariah

lizkun said:


> Why is everyone here so beautiful xD



Because the ugly ones don't post.


----------



## Jamborenium

hey I'm ugly and I posted my picture.


----------



## Mariah

Nebudelic said:


> hey I'm ugly and I posted my picture.



But you probably won't do it again.


----------



## Terri

I just look like Darth Vader so no need to post my picture.


----------



## Eldin

Laulauu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My fugly face*



no what? you're gorgeous! 

also I want those glasses, I'm going in to get new ones soon and that's the style I'm probably going to get haha


----------



## EndlessElements

carlaeleni said:


> Spoiler: moop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93726



very pretty! you kind of look like Kylie Minogue



MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: And the after
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93731



you have a nice smile 



groovymayor said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



cute! you look a bit like Taylor Swift



Brijade07 said:


> here u have it, feast ur eyes
> View attachment 93747
> 
> (i have no idea how to do a spoiler, sorry)



beautiful! your makeup is also on point 



misspiggy95 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93748
> 
> 
> before my first day at the new job today! ^_^



you look very gorgeous and that dress is lovely! hope you enjoy your new job 



Laulauu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fugly face



i LOVE your hair so much and you look really pretty, plus your glasses are awesome





here's me:

​


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: scored this kirby shirt i've been eyeballin for awhile


----------



## toxapex

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: scored this kirby shirt i've been eyeballin for awhile



Kirby shirts all suck. *badum-KSSSHHH*


----------



## Jake

tokayseye said:


> Kirby shirts all suck. *badum-KSSSHHH*



umm it's not v nice of u 2 insult another users choice of clothing...


----------



## kitanii

EndlessElements said:


> here's me:
> 
> View attachment 93900​


you're so cute! ouo


----------



## KiloPatches

Jake. said:


> umm it's not v nice of u 2 insult another users choice of clothing...



"Suck" as in Kirby sucks in things..... Get it, Jake?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> wtf ur not hot where did my standards go



Post # 7932 Pg 794
You're not exactly the nicest person on the thread either.... ^^


----------



## Jake

KiloPatches said:


> Post # 7932 Pg 794
> You're not exactly the nicest person on the thread either.... ^^


again, i dont know why people feel the need to stick their nose in where it's not needed

someone posted a pic to which i replied 'ur hair looks ****' (whom i was friends with and they knew it was joke), toka didnt know so they said 'wtf why r u insulting members appearances...' - but the posts got deleted coz mods r dumb

so me saying it back to them was just reminiscent of that post, which is all in good humor.


please get off my ass and stop involving yourself in situations where you're not needed, thanks!


----------



## EndlessElements

kitanii said:


> you're so cute! ouo



thank you so much ^^


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

COULD I GET A PHOTO OF MEEEEE?

probs nvr


----------



## toxapex

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> COULD I GET A PHOTO OF MEEEEE?
> 
> probs nvr



Not until you're 13, at least


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: guys i got i fancy phone omg


----------



## toadsworthy

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: guys i got i fancy phone omg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94118



Kawai-phone 6 plus?


----------



## toxapex

toadsworthy said:


> Kawai-phone 6 plus?



It's a new iphone 6 s plus c & Knuckles featuring Dante from the Devil May Cry series.


----------



## Jamborenium

Mariah said:


> But you probably won't do it again.



yeah and if I do I'll censor it



Spoiler: for example right now











I want people to forever imagine me with a ghastly face​


----------



## MrPicklez

Nebudelic said:


> yeah and if I do I'll censor it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for example right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want people to forever imagine me with a ghastly face​



That's probably not what people are gonna see first. Just saiyan.


----------



## epona

MrKisstoefur said:


> That's probably not what people are gonna see first. Just saiyan.



now chris, just cause you're a pervert doesn't mean everyone else is


----------



## Ragdoll

MrKisstoefur said:


> That's probably not what people are gonna see first. Just saiyan.



Yeah, totally digging those stars on that bulletin board.


----------



## MrPicklez

epona said:


> now chris, just cause you're a pervert doesn't mean everyone else is



Who are you and how do you know me?


----------



## Jamborenium

MrKisstoefur said:


> That's probably not what people are gonna see first. Just saiyan.


yeah they're going to notice my lovely flowing hair c:


----------



## CookingOkasan

pm me y'alls crapchat stuff. i probably won't frick with instagram or anything else but hmu and I'll add you if i'm comfortable doing so you feel me?


----------



## Raffy

ew




Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



http://prntscr.com/7916fk


----------



## jasa11

my latest selfie


----------



## Bixxy




----------



## Jake

my prayers have been answered


----------



## Ragdoll

Jake. said:


> my prayers have been answered



you're welcome
can i ask wht did u ask for lol


----------



## Jake

Ragdoll said:


> you're welcome
> can i ask wht did u ask for lol



ur not a hot boy so u did NOTHING


----------



## Ragdoll

Jake. said:


> ur not a hot boy so u did NOTHING



ok R00d DAMN son
but i answered ur prayers because im a goddess


----------



## Jake

Ragdoll said:


> ok R00d DAMN son
> but i answered ur prayers because im a goddess



I DIDNT ASK FOR GODDESS


----------



## Chris01

Here is a half decent photo of me at a Pub drinking some cider 
  That photo btw is at least a year old I swear haha!


----------



## KiloPatches

Penn & Teller: Magicians from Las Vegas, Nevada at their Casino, Rio, they also have a British TV Series called "Fool Us" and another Show called "Penn & Teller's Bull****", but I saw them perform live at Caesar's Windsor a couple weeks ago and got my picture with them in the lobby:  






Penn, Myself and my boyfriend (Piemanthe3rd) 





Teller, Myself and Piemanthe3rd





Go look them up on YouTube, they are fantastic!!!!


----------



## Yui Z

jasa11 said:


> -snip-



Can I just say... Damnnnnn. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ragdoll said:


> ok R00d DAMN son
> but i answered ur prayers because im a goddess



Jake doesn't need a goddess! That's my job already.


----------



## Princess

My roommate (left) and I (right).


----------



## Chris

You're so pretty Pally. <3


----------



## Jake

Tina said:


> You're so pretty Pally. <3



pls dont compliment my friends thats my job


----------



## Chris

Jake. said:


> pls dont compliment my friends thats my job



I will compliment whoever I want to compliment.


----------



## Princess

Thank you Tina  <3


----------



## MrPicklez

Jas0n said:


> So much potential without the beard!





Princess said:


> My roommate (left) and I (right).



Your friend is hot js


----------



## piichinu

just woke up, excuse the glitter I didn't realize my old fairy wings were on that shelf in my closet and yeah >A>


----------



## Princess

MrKisstoefur said:


> Your friend is hot js



I know ^-^


----------



## Princess

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: guys i got i fancy phone omg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94118



Just wanted to let you know, you're kawaii as ****


----------



## CookingOkasan

Princess said:


> Just wanted to let you know, you're kawaii as ****


----------



## Nay

Spoiler: i too can pull off the emo aesthetic


----------



## Ragdoll

Spoiler: :D



my top for today was dope as heckie lol


----------



## Ramza

_WE GOT FIGZ!!_


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

Soz for the potato quality, had to use my computer's camera but here is a pic of me in my love beads ^_^ (the longest one)



Spoiler


----------



## Jamborenium

[actually no]


----------



## Alienfish

ur kawaii af m8


----------



## Hyoshido

Ragdoll said:


> my top for today was dope as heckie lol


ayy gurl, ur 100% to me :3c



Noiru said:


> Soz for the potato quality


I love ur beeds tbh, make u look even more pretty :3



audino said:


> i too can pull off the emo aesthetic


wink wonk, ur hair is nais


----------



## Alienfish

thanks dat was some dank stuff to make.

took me quite some time to make that long one. i should take a picture of it sometimes when i dont have it folded.


----------



## himeki

34423 said:


> _WE GOT FIGZ!!_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94781


Jupiter.
Giver her to me.
Now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Removed by request


----------



## Jamborenium

MayorEvvie said:


> Jupiter.
> Giver her to me.
> Now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Nice gold and white shirt you got there xD



Omfg


----------



## Ramza

I just wanted everyone to know that the Jupiter figure's ponytail has articulation.


----------



## Alienfish

34423 said:


> I just wanted everyone to know that the Jupiter figure's ponytail has articulation.



das cool bro.

also glad u guys liked my pot face lol


----------



## kaylagirl

Hi this is me
And yes I'm eighteen I just look young ._.



Spoiler: hi


----------



## Mariah

kaylagirl said:


> Hi this is me
> And yes I'm eighteen I just look young ._.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94894



No, you definitely look eighteen.


----------



## Oblivia

One of the only purple hair shots I have.  RIP.



Spoiler


----------



## kaylagirl

Mariah said:


> No, you definitely look eighteen.



Really? Thank you! People always tell me I look younger.


----------



## Ragdoll

kaylagirl said:


> Really? Thank you! People always tell me I look younger.



Well maybe u look 18 in tht pic cuz u were 18
How bout posting a new pic instead of posting the same pic every time? This is the 3rd time if i'm not mistaken lol


----------



## Jamborenium

I really regret posting my face here, I hate how I look I don't know why I thought it was a good idea at the time but damn I am so f-in stupid for even posting it what was I even thinking? just why? why did I do this to myself?, I am so damn embarrassed 


why must I have a nice body but an ugly a55 mug, like why can't my face be as nice looking as my body?, my face does not match my body at all​


----------



## Ragdoll

Nebudelic said:


> I really regret posting my face here, I hate how I look I don't know why I thought it was a good idea at the time
> but damn I am so f-in stupid for even posting it what was I even thinking? just why? why did I do this too myself?​



NO dont say that omg D;


----------



## Mariah

Nebudelic said:


> I really regret posting my face here, I hate how I look I don't know why I thought it was a good idea at the time but damn I am so f-in stupid for even posting it what was I even thinking? just why? why did I do this to myself?, I am so damn embarrassed
> 
> 
> why must I have a nice body but an ugly a55 mug, like why can't my face be as nice looking as my body?, my face does not match my body at all​



Plastic surgery is always an option.


----------



## Oblivia

Nebudelic said:


> I really regret posting my face here, I hate how I look I don't know why I thought it was a good idea at the time but damn I am so f-in stupid for even posting it what was I even thinking? just why? why did I do this to myself?, I am so damn embarrassed
> 
> 
> why must I have a nice body but an ugly a55 mug, like why can't my face be as nice looking as my body?, my face does not match my body at all​



Don't say that!  Granted I don't creep on this thread too often, but I did see your pic and you definitely aren't ugly.  The things you perceive to be flaws might actually be very appealing to someone else, and I'm sure there are plenty of people out there who would trade some of their textbook "attractiveness" for even a shred of your artistic talent.


----------



## Jamborenium

Mariah said:


> Plastic surgery is always an option.


yeah but I don't have the money to do that, but hey thanks for the suggestion I really appreciate it you know I actually like that you are honest like I'm serious I barely meet people who are honest with me, they all only tell me things I want to hear so I'll feel better about myself 





Oblivia said:


> Don't say that!  Granted I don't creep on this thread too often, but I did see your pic and you definitely aren't ugly.  The things you perceive to be flaws might actually be very appealing to someone else, and I'm sure there are plenty of people out there who would trade some of their textbook "attractiveness" for even a shred of your artistic talent.


I'd be glad to trade in my artistic Talent to look more beautiful, I mean barely even draw now and I'm not going anywhere with so why bother keeping it?
​


----------



## Snickersnee

Nebudelic said:


> yeah but I don't have the money to do that, but hey thanks for the suggestion I really appreciate it you know I actually like that you are honest like I'm serious I barely meet people who are honest with me, they all only tell me things I want to hear so I'll feel better about myself ​


I didn't see your photo, though I honestly think you have the wrong attitude here. Not everyone saying you aren't ugly is saying that just to make you feel better. Have you considered they may actually mean that? Surely not everyone will share your opinion on how your face looks. Actually, I wish I had seen your pic so I could say something more meaningful. 

Forgive me if I came across as rude.


----------



## Jamborenium

Snickersnee said:


> I didn't see your photo, though I honestly think you have the wrong attitude here. Not everyone saying you aren't ugly is saying that just to make you feel better. Have you considered they may actually mean that? Surely not everyone will share your opinion on how your face looks. Actually, I wish I had seen your pic so I could say something more meaningful.
> 
> Forgive me if I came across as rude.


no you didn't

I just been told so many times by people that I was ugly that it just stuck to my mind all these years and no matter how many times now that Ive been called cute those memories of being called ugly for almost my whole life still sticks to me, I mean even my own dad doesn't think I'm that pretty same goes for my birth-mom so yeah my attitude towards myself is based off how others told me how I look, I know I shouldn't let it bother me I know I should let it go but I can't I have a never ending hate for how I look and deep down it still hurts because I can never believe it when people say I'm not ugly I want to believe it but I'm drowning in my own self loathing.


I know right now it might feel like I'm fishing for compliments, but I'm not this is honestly how I feel about myself while I do admit I do appreciate kind words I just don't think I will ever feel good about myself ever, no matter what I'm told​


----------



## Ragdoll

Nebudelic said:


> no you didn't
> 
> I just been told so many times by people that I was ugly that it just stuck to my mind all these years and no matter how many times now that Ive been called cute those memories of being called ugly for almost my whole life still sticks to me, I mean even my own dad doesn't think I'm that pretty same goes for my birth-mom so yeah my attitude towards myself is based off how others told me how I look, I know I shouldn't let it bother me I know I should let it go but I can't I have a never ending hate for how I look and deep down it still hurts because I can never believe it when people say I'm not ugly I want to believe it but I'm drowning in my own self loathing.
> 
> I know right now it might feel like I'm fishing for compliments, but I'm not this is honestly how I feel about myself while I do admit I do appreciate kind words I don't think I will ever feel good about myself ever.​



can i ask why did you post a picture of yourself in the first place if that's how you feel?


----------



## Jamborenium

Ragdoll said:


> can i ask why did you post a picture of yourself in the first place if that's how you feel?



like I said I didn't know why I thought it was a good idea and I really regret it, maybe at that moment I thought I looked decent but now looking back at it I was wrong, it was nothing but a trick of the eyes, so yeah like I said I regret it, I removed the pic from my post now I just need evvi to remove the pic from her post since she quoted the image which I hope does since I politely asked her if she could

god I really hope she does remove it I want it gone I really wish I didn't post it like I'm being honest here I just want it gone​


----------



## Snickersnee

Nebudelic said:


> no you didn't
> 
> I just been told so many times by people that I was ugly that it just stuck to my mind all these years and no matter how many times now that Ive been called cute those memories of being called ugly for almost my whole life still sticks to me, I mean even my own dad doesn't think I'm that pretty same goes for my birth-mom so yeah my attitude towards myself is based off how others told me how I look, I know I shouldn't let it bother me I know I should let it go but I can't I have a never ending hate for how I look and deep down it still hurts because I can never believe it when people say I'm not ugly I want to believe it but I'm drowning in my own self loathing.
> 
> I know right now it might feel like I'm fishing for compliments, but I'm not this is honestly how I feel about myself while I do admit I do appreciate kind words I don't think I will ever feel good about myself ever.​


Even though this may seem like an extreme cliche, I do know how it is with low self-esteem. Of course you should try to ignore negative comments, but really, basically everyone's confidence is based on feedback they get from others. I completely understand how traumatizing it can be to hear extremely negative comments of your looks, and because of that trauma, it can and probably will be hard to believe in any and all nice comments. Also if the negative feedback comes from someone close to you, it makes it even worse. 

There's not much you can do to bullies. Though, there are two things you can leave undone. You shouldn't ever try to compare yourself to others, specifically to people you think are better than you in some regard. Even though many (if not most) people do this unconsciously, you can learn to notice it and stop doing it. Additionally, you shouldn't spend too much time worrying what others think of you. People you don't know and will never have any contact with won't ever have any impact on your life, unless you concern yourself with their opinions - opinions you will probably never get to hear. 

You could try asking yourself the question: Could you accept someone as they are, if they looked like you?


----------



## CookingOkasan

I'm glad you posted your picture though, even if you did change your mind and remove it. the fact that you felt good enough to post it initially is great and definitely a start towards body positivity and accepting and loving yourself!

that's why this thread is cool. love y'alls selves and post yer selfies! It's completely alright to not quite be comfortable with your image as long as you make genuine progress towards that over time. We're definitely all here to bring each other up imo bless yall



Spoiler: also got a new shirt what up come fight me this shirt was banned from my middle school





Had to cut the sleeves off because they came down past my elbows lol
h8 degeneration x but it was a gift from a friend


----------



## Zulehan

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: scored this kirby shirt i've been eyeballin for awhile


The best shirt.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: scored this kirby shirt i've been eyeballin for awhile



you
https://vine.co/v/eKLMiaBXmWZ


----------



## Zulehan

CookingOkasan said:


> https://vine.co/v/eKLMiaBXmWZ


Hahaha.


----------



## Jarrad

Nebudelic said:


> hey I'm ugly and I posted my picture.



I don't get it, why do you post stuff like this? Is it for attention, because it's not funny or cool or whatever you're trying to do...

I really feel as though this is like one of those times when your friend says stuff like "ugh my hair looks so bad today" and keeps going on about it because they're just waiting for you to say "your hair looks amazing it's not bad" or something equally as stupid

like fair enough if you don't have the confidence in yourself to post pictures of your face, but you don't need to keep making these "I'm ugly, but I'd censored my face so that none of you can see it. I'm ugly so I decided to remove all of my pictures. I'm ugly, and it just so happens that I've posted a picture of myself." posts all the time.

If you don't feel comfortable posting a picture then don't post one. It's really not a difficult principle to follow.


----------



## esweeeny

good afternoon you guyzzz ^o^


----------



## Jamborenium

Jarrad said:


> I don't get it, why do you post stuff like this? Is it for attention, because it's not funny or cool or whatever you're trying to do...
> 
> I really feel as though this is like one of those times when your friend says stuff like "ugh my hair looks so bad today" and keeps going on about it because they're just waiting for you to say "your hair looks amazing it's not bad" or something equally as stupid
> 
> like fair enough if you don't have the confidence in yourself to post pictures of your face, but you don't need to keep making these "I'm ugly, but I'd censored my face so that none of you can see it. I'm ugly so I decided to remove all of my pictures. I'm ugly, and it just so happens that I've posted a picture of myself." posts all the time.
> 
> If you don't feel comfortable posting a picture then don't post one. It's really not a difficult principle to follow.



did you not see me saying I regret it? Because at the time I posted it I thought it I thought I looked decent, but then I saw it again I hated it.  

Also I know it seems like I'm seeking attention but honestly people could have ignored that post and I wouldn't give a **** I mean most people already ignore me when I want an opinion on something they ignore me when I have a serious question to ask people ignore me when I just need someone to talk to ect. So yeah I'm used to it now and I can care less anyhow let's just drop this okay I'd rather not talk about it anymore okay


----------



## Jarrad

Nebudelic said:


> did you not see me saying I regret it? Because at the time I posted it I thought it I thought I looked decent, but then I saw it again I hated it.
> 
> Also I know it seems like I'm seeking attention but honestly people could have ignored that post and I wouldn't give a **** I mean most people already ignore me when I want an opinion on something they ignore me when I have a serious question to ask people ignore me when I just need someone to talk to ect. So yeah I'm used to it now and I can care less anyhow let's just drop this okay I'd rather not talk about it anymore okay



It's not just that one though, you've posted multiple ones over a period of time with the exact same context... If the people you're speaking to are constantly ignoring you then that's an indicator that you shouldn't waste any more time with them dude!!!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Jarrad said:


> It's not just that one though, you've posted multiple ones over a period of time with the exact same context... If the people you're speaking to are constantly ignoring you then that's an indicator that you shouldn't waste any more time with them dude!!!



quit being a **** about a sensitive issue
but also yeah if your friends and people ignore you f them and make new friends/meet new people


----------



## Jarrad

CookingOkasan said:


> quit being a **** about a sensitive issue
> but also yeah if your friends and people ignore you f them and make new friends/meet new people



I just can't stand it when people victimise themselves and then expect to reap masses of pity from other people.


----------



## Snickersnee

Okay let's do this



Spoiler: Full warpaint






This is pretty much how I look like currently


Spoiler: I actually have a face under all that yes




oh i'm so brave


Sadly my hair ain't flashy magenta anymore but that's besides the point
STILL THINK I'M PRETTY HMM?


----------



## Tao

Jarrad said:


> I just can't stand it when people victimise themselves and then expect to reap masses of pity from other people.



My friends stopped doing that around me because I kept agreeing with them.


----------



## Alienfish

wahah i love your pink hair i want dat


----------



## Hyoshido

Snickersnee said:


> STILL THINK I'M PRETTY HMM?


yaaaas, u have pink hair and a rly cute nose :3c


----------



## Jamborenium

Jarrad said:


> It's not just that one though, you've posted multiple ones over a period of time with the exact same context!



but those last times I posted myself my face is always censored with a pokemon and I joked around with it by saying stuff like "that's totes my face" "I want everyone to imagine me with a ghastly face" ect. I joked around with those ones never once in those post expect for one have I ever mentioned I was ugly 

also once again I was not expecting any pity because people could have easily ignored me and I wouldn't give two sh!ts

also being ignored isn't just by my friends it's by other people as well, also I did cut contact with alot of my friends already I have only 4 remaining friends because those 4 are the only ones who actually showed that they cared about me.

anyhoo now I'm dropping this.​


----------



## Snickersnee

Jarrad said:


> I just can't stand it when people victimise themselves and then expect to reap masses of pity from other people.



I'm not disagreeing with you, BUT, people who actually have actual problems often have trouble straight up asking for help. So oftentimes this kind of behavior is their cry for help. Though yes, in the age of internet these two cases can be hard if not impossible to tell apart.

But you at least have to try to care yo
And this is coming from a cynical piece of poop

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> wahah i love your pink hair i want dat


It's a pain to keep up though ;-; 
Had to give it up because money



Hyogo said:


> yaaaas, u have pink hair and a rly cute nose :3c


Aeew thankyou, the nose is actually a family treasure </proud>


----------



## Mariah

Snickersnee said:


> Okay let's do this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Full warpaint
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94995
> 
> 
> This is pretty much how I look like currently
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I actually have a face under all that yes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94996
> oh i'm so brave
> 
> 
> Sadly my hair ain't flashy magenta anymore but that's besides the point
> STILL THINK I'M PRETTY HMM?



You look so much better in the first picture.


----------



## Alienfish

@Snickersnee I waste a lot keeping my hair dark brown because I need to wash it too often.


----------



## Jamborenium

okay I just wanted to say, sorry for overacting it wasn't right for me to put myself down maybe if I keep on telling myself I'm not ugly I will start to believe it and feel more better about myself or I can just say I'm average looking that would work as well I guess. but even if I'm not pretty on the outside I'm least on the inside I've been called caring lovable nice and funny by others and I tend to care more about other people's feelings rather then my own.and I'm also good at art and my singing voice is pretty good

maybe I'm not as ugly as I say I am, but seeing how beautiful and handsome so many of the people are, I just felt like I was compared to them all, and I just then felt insecure and intimated by them yes I was dumb for posting my image even though I thought I was ugly and I shouldn't have done that in the first place. 

I may not be as lovely as other people, but if I continue to tell myself I am and I continue to be a nice person, maybe I will feel pretty because putting myself down wont help me at all, because if I want to feel pretty it's me who has to believe it 

and I should not let harsh words in the past hold me back from believing myself , I will continue to believe one step at a time​


----------



## Nay

Jarrad said:


> I just can't stand it when people victimise themselves and then expect to reap masses of pity from other people.



ok but shut up


----------



## Jamborenium

@Snickersnee


You are so adorable looking, I really love your hair <3 I love the color pink so much​


----------



## Snickersnee

Mariah said:


> You look so much better in the first picture.


Makeup & premeditated poses tend to do that yeah, also worth mentioning that the second one was a "sillypic" I sent to my bf



Noiru said:


> @Snickersnee I waste a lot keeping my hair dark brown because I need to wash it too often.


It's a vicious circle, isn't it? My trips to hairdresser's used to cost ~150€ when I still had the pink



Nebudelic said:


> @Snickersnee
> 
> 
> You are so adorable looking, I really love your hair <3 I love the color pink so much​


Much thanks ^-^ Kinda still miss the pink sometimes, luckily I have a wig for that ha


----------



## Jarrad

Tao said:


> My friends stopped doing that around me because I kept agreeing with them.



LOL same

- - - Post Merge - - -



audino said:


> ok but shut up



ok but **ck off


----------



## jasa11

JArrad 4 world leader plz


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Hey guys can I join in the fun!?

Probs not.


----------



## Squigly Contiello

Spoiler: beep







I looked better making a "distant" expression that day, but at least I had nice hair.


----------



## Princess

CookingOkasan said:


> I'm glad you posted your picture though, even if you did change your mind and remove it. the fact that you felt good enough to post it initially is great and definitely a start towards body positivity and accepting and loving yourself!
> 
> that's why this thread is cool. love y'alls selves and post yer selfies! It's completely alright to not quite be comfortable with your image as long as you make genuine progress towards that over time. We're definitely all here to bring each other up imo bless yall
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: also got a new shirt what up come fight me this shirt was banned from my middle school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94943
> Had to cut the sleeves off because they came down past my elbows lol
> h8 degeneration x but it was a gift from a friend



suck it


mean muggin


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> I'm glad you posted your picture though, even if you did change your mind and remove it. the fact that you felt good enough to post it initially is great and definitely a start towards body positivity and accepting and loving yourself!
> 
> that's why this thread is cool. love y'alls selves and post yer selfies! It's completely alright to not quite be comfortable with your image as long as you make genuine progress towards that over time. We're definitely all here to bring each other up imo bless yall
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: also got a new shirt what up come fight me this shirt was banned from my middle school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94943
> Had to cut the sleeves off because they came down past my elbows lol
> h8 degeneration x but it was a gift from a friend



You look southern as ****. Do you go muddin' and drive a Chevy?


----------



## CookingOkasan

Jarrad said:


> I just can't stand it when people victimise themselves and then expect to reap masses of pity from other people.



Idk positive responses to selfies and comments like that can only build people up. Its not necessarily a pity thing. Idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> You look southern as ****. Do you go muddin' and drive a Chevy?



I got a jeep with 256k miles
I drink bidweiser and watch NASCAR
I got a messed up southern accent
So gimme a HELL YEAH

_but yeah tbh I'm definitely not a redneck @all u feel me_


----------



## EndlessElements

Ragdoll said:


> Spoiler: :D
> 
> 
> 
> my top for today was dope as heckie lol



you are very pretty!



Noiru said:


> Soz for the potato quality, had to use my computer's camera but here is a pic of me in my love beads ^_^ (the longest one)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



very cute and i adore your hair and beads~



Oblivia said:


> One of the only purple hair shots I have.  RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94898



ahhh your hair looked so cool!



CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: also got a new shirt what up come fight me this shirt was banned from my middle school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94943
> Had to cut the sleeves off because they came down past my elbows lol
> h8 degeneration x but it was a gift from a friend



you are attractive and i like your shirt



esweeeny said:


> good afternoon you guyzzz ^o^
> View attachment 94952


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

It's been a while since I've been here..



​


----------



## Cam1

From prom last nighht :3 



Spoiler: on the right







- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for the bad quality of the picture


----------



## Trundle

Cam said:


> From prom last nighht :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: on the right
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95186
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality of the picture



Your prom is only semi-formal?


----------



## Cam1

Trundle said:


> Your prom is only semi-formal?


Well, it is at an arts school I go to for half a day before traditional school, and it is open to the entire school, not just seniors. Plus it is more like a middle school dance. There were people in costumes and jeans and t shirts. They really didnt care haha


----------



## Delphine

Spoiler: now with pink hair (that looks red on this urgh)


----------



## Tessie

^ Wish I could pull off pink hair! You're adorable 





Here's an extremely huge cropped picture of me 


Spoiler: 22 yrs old, still havent lost my baby cheeks


----------



## EndlessElements

Wishy_The_Star said:


> It's been a while since I've been here..
> 
> http://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah163/xoLait/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2015-05-30-23-00-55-1_zps0ipgbqy1.png[IMG][/URL][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> i love your hair! it looks really cool
> 
> [QUOTE="Delphine, post: 5053131, member: 49471"][spoiler=now with pink hair (that looks red on this urgh)][url=http://www.pixenli.com/image1433103322082996100.html][img]http://www.pixenli.com/images/1433/1433103322082996100.jpg[img][/url][/spoiler][/QUOTE]
> 
> aww you're really pretty! you look like someone i used to be friends with. also your hair looks awesome
> 
> [QUOTE="Tessie, post: 5054969, member: 53624"]^ Wish I could pull off pink hair! You're adorable :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an extremely huge cropped picture of me :rolleyes:
> [spoiler="22 yrs old, still havent lost my baby cheeks"][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/zx8pjqE.jpg[/spoiler]​




beautiful!​


----------



## holes

This is me :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

That picture was huge, I'm sorry!


----------



## jasa11

Drive safe


----------



## Ashtot

jasa11 said:


> View attachment 95251
> 
> Drive safe



this is what a memer looks like in real life i guess


----------



## jasa11

Ashtot said:


> this is what a memer looks like in real life i guess



do you even lift brah?


----------



## Jake

jasa11 said:


> do you even lift brah?



no, he's a twig


----------



## jasa11

Jake. said:


> no, he's a twig



haha i knew it


----------



## Ashtot

Jake. said:


> no, he's a twig



im more of a branch tbh


----------



## bekka

I haven't been on here in forever haha, but I find it fun to see what other people who play the game look like so here::



Spoiler: here's a pic from yesterday









.





Spoiler: and here's my brother and I


----------



## badcrumbs

bekkawesty said:


> I haven't been on here in forever haha, but I find it fun to see what other people who play the game look like so here::



You're beautiful and I fking love your shirt in the second photo.


----------



## epona

last night!!


----------



## KiloPatches

Ashtot said:


> im more of a branch tbh



You're more of a gentleman spy, you mean XD

.....I'm still convinced!


----------



## Chicken-Dentures

idk i took one good selfie on grad day ((well, 8th grade promotion but i call it grad bc im a baby lmao))


Spoiler: the pale kid lives on


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: I got the last copy in town




Hmu


----------



## Hyoshido

Chicken-Dentures said:


> idk i took one good selfie on grad day ((well, 8th grade promotion but i call it grad bc im a baby lmao))


The meme master herself \o/


----------



## Koala_Tea_

Spoiler







it's just an ugly girl who's sika than yo average (-:


----------



## Oblivia

Koala_Tea_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95317
> 
> 
> 
> it's just an ugly girl who's sika than yo average (-:



If by "ugly" you mean "hot with fantastic hair", then yes.


----------



## Mariah

Koala_Tea_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95317
> 
> 
> 
> it's just an ugly girl who's sika than yo average (-:



If you think you're so ugly, why even post?


----------



## Jamborenium

Koala_Tea_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95317
> 
> 
> 
> it's just an ugly girl who's sika than yo average (-:



>Ugly

are you kidding me?


----------



## PacificMayorAlex

:3


----------



## Jake

PacificMayorAlex said:


> View attachment 95376
> 
> :3



thats a nice looking pic from yahoo answers asking for hair tips!!


----------



## PacificMayorAlex

I'm picking random photos from google and posting it on random things


----------



## Jake

PacificMayorAlex said:


> I'm picking random photos from google and posting it on random things



ok im sure that was ur intentions !!!!!


----------



## Javocado

PacificMayorAlex said:


> I'm picking random photos from google and posting it on random things



ok cute
but it's called what do YOU look like
not what do random things look like smh

i can tell u like your sandwiches with phony bologna


----------



## Tessie

eeeeek. 

be confident in how you look, dont post fakes, we arent expecting anyone to be models here tho so many of you guys are cute. and im sure you're cute too, pacificmayoralex.


----------



## MrPicklez

Jake. said:


> thats a nice looking pic from yahoo answers asking for hair tips!!



Reky


----------



## AcousticDolphin




----------



## Mariah

AcousticDolphin said:


> View attachment 95387View attachment 95387



You look like you could work at Hollister.


----------



## Koala_Tea_

;_; thanks you guys 


Spoiler: Another pic I guess







(・Д・)ノ


----------



## carlaeleni

epona said:


> View attachment 95305
> 
> last night!!



you look so good!! your make up is lovely


----------



## KiloPatches

AcousticDolphin said:


> View attachment 95387View attachment 95387



Well, damn.... 

"Have you ever been splattered before by the Mad Hadder Matador.....?"

jks XD


----------



## Princess

bekkawesty said:


> I haven't been on here in forever haha, but I find it fun to see what other people who play the game look like so here::
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here's a pic from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and here's my brother and I



GOOD LORD you are gorgeous

- - - Post Merge - - -



Koala_Tea_ said:


> ;_; thanks you guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Another pic I guess
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95395
> 
> 
> 
> (・Д・)ノ



mermaid hair status


----------



## Cariad

wow i havent been on this thread for ages. better catch up on all the faces!! (jkjk im not a creep and grom what i have seen ur all still hella cute)


----------



## Ashtot

Cariad said:


> wow i havent been on this thread for ages. better catch up on all the faces!! (jkjk im not a creep and grom what i have seen ur all still hella cute)



dont worry i know you've already creeped everyone


----------



## Ragdoll

Spoiler: oh HEY remember when i said i had long hair?



well i ****ing miss it and im never cutting it again


----------



## CookingOkasan

Ragdoll said:


> Spoiler: oh HEY remember when i said i had long hair?
> 
> 
> 
> well i ****ing miss it and im never cutting it again



remember when same? :'l
had my long hair in my dream last night

lets shave our heads bald twice a week


----------



## Ragdoll

CookingOkasan said:


> remember when same? :'l
> had my long hair in my dream last night
> 
> lets shave our heads bald twice a week



omg thats freaky because i had a dream just like that last night wow


----------



## oreo

bekkawesty said:


> I haven't been on here in forever haha, but I find it fun to see what other people who play the game look like so here::
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here's a pic from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and here's my brother and I


CUTIE ALERT


----------



## Myceliuum

me!! i have no hair but sometimes i wear wigs


Spoiler: me


----------



## Ashtot

Myceliuum said:


> me!! i have no hair but sometimes i wear wigs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95533



does ur short hair make u feel free like an eagle


----------



## Zeiro

Myceliuum said:


> me!! i have no hair but sometimes i wear wigs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95533


Gorgeous!


----------



## oreo

--​


----------



## Cookie_the_Panda

This would be me


----------



## buzzing

my glasses must have glitched or something idek


----------



## Serk102

I'd say I'm visually similar to a cross between an armadillo and a horseradish.


----------



## buzzing

Serk102 said:


> I'd say I'm visually similar to a cross between an armadillo and a horseradish.



dont worry i made a selfie for you


----------



## Serk102

buzzing said:


> dont worry i made a selfie for you
> 
> View attachment 95540



Honestly, the resemblance is striking.


----------



## Capella

milkbae said:


> beautiful people everywhere
> hi everyone o/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this **** just farted, disgusting


cuties!!


----------



## Myceliuum

Ashtot said:


> does ur short hair make u feel free like an eagle



absolutely and i would definately say it makes me very aerodynamic gr8 for flying



Zeiro said:


> Gorgeous!



 thank u!!!


----------



## Ashtot

Myceliuum said:


> absolutely and i would definately say it makes me very aerodynamic gr8 for flying



nice, my sister feels the same way


----------



## oreo

Capella said:


> cuties!!



TY, YOUR CAT IS THE CUTEST


----------



## Cyrene

This is taking all my guts, I only have so many. Like 5, me thinks.


Spoiler


----------



## Ashtot

Cyrene said:


> This is taking all my guts, I only have so many. Like 5, me thinks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



so far u r black have black glasses and wear unconventional hoodies so i rate 8/8


----------



## spamurai

deleted picture


----------



## badcrumbs

spamurai said:


> This is me lol



HUMMINA HUMMINA HUMMINA


----------



## Cyrene

Ashtot said:


> so far u r black have black glasses and wear unconventional hoodies so i rate 8/8



thnk u so much, u giv me the feel guds.




spamurai said:


> This is me lol



You have the most gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Katelyn

spamurai said:


> This is me lol



Your eyes and tattoos omg


----------



## buzzing

my favorite selfies are always mirror pics tbh


----------



## Mahoushoujo

buzzing said:


> View attachment 95631View attachment 95632
> 
> my favorite selfies are always mirror pics tbh


ur rlly pretty!!


----------



## Minties

Not even my face, but I did get a kitten. A little baby ragdoll girl named Pixel. 












I just imagine her screaming "I AM EVIL FEAR ME" in the second one haha.


----------



## buzzing

Mahoushoujo said:


> ur rlly pretty!!




ahhh u r very sweet thank you!! ;w;


----------



## Amyy

Minties said:


> Not even my face, but I did get a kitten. A little baby ragdoll girl named Pixel.



your kitten is so cute give me


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Everyone in this thread is so pretty <3


----------



## Tommi

Thought I'd stop by, it's been a while!


----------



## Enzo :]

Here's me. 

​
Bonus:


Spoiler



Bonus pic!


----------



## Capella

Naiad said:


> cutie tho, my god



Please love yourself


----------



## epona

my whole life aka me drinking copious amounts of wine by myself


----------



## MrPicklez

buzzing said:


> View attachment 95631View attachment 95632
> 
> my favorite selfies are always mirror pics tbh



I like your glasses.


----------



## doveling

Spoiler: low angle nostrils + filter = me


----------



## Aestivate

peoyne said:


> Spoiler: low angle nostrils + filter = me



--


----------



## Le Ham

Spoiler: me over 2 years ago







ain't nobody seeing me now because nsa is a thing


----------



## Chris

Pic from before I went out last night. Went out for dinner with a friend to celebrate uni results. 

[removed]


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Chris

Riley said:


> Did you dye your hair?  I thought it used to be a different color.



Yes, I dyed it red around mid-to-late April.


----------



## doveling

Aestivate said:


> I think all girls would be jealous of your gorgeous neck (♥ω♥*)



ah-- thats a new one, thanks~


just also realised my face looks fat as, oh well ahah ;D


----------



## himeki

Tina said:


> Pic from before I went out last night. Went out for dinner with a friend to celebrate uni results.
> 
> [removed]



Wow, you're really pretty owo


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## misstayleigh

You are all so darling!! xx


----------



## Cariad

Spoiler: beware theres a ginger inside












i am over 13 ok.


----------



## oreo

peoyne said:


> Spoiler: low angle nostrils + filter = me



AWEEE, LET ME SQUISH YOUR CHEEKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cute shirt too


----------



## esweeeny

^o^


----------



## mintellect

I don't want to post a picture, but I have really long, light brown hair (people say its dirty blonde which really bugs me), hazel eyes, glasses, freckles, and a skinny, petite figure. I might get dark brown contacts because I just think dark brown eyes are really pretty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Minties said:


> Not even my face, but I did get a kitten. A little baby ragdoll girl named Pixel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just imagine her screaming "I AM EVIL FEAR ME" in the second one haha.




SHES SO CUTE
GIVE HER TO ME
NOW


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> View attachment 95849
> 
> my whole life aka me drinking copious amounts of wine by myself



this is the cutest picture ever ughhhh


----------



## ReXyx3

Minties said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not even my face, but I did get a kitten. A little baby ragdoll girl named Pixel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just imagine her screaming "I AM EVIL FEAR ME" in the second one haha.



Ohmygosh!! So cuttteeee!!! ~ (〃▽〃)


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> this is the cutest picture ever ughhhh



dont i just look so appealing necking back a bottle of cheap wine by the sea


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> dont i just look so appealing necking back a bottle of cheap wine by the sea



dream date tbh


----------



## Clavis

Spoiler






Well I look like this c:


----------



## kaylagirl

Spoiler: me!me!me!











All dolled up for my Paul Mitchell School stuff (':


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## weesakins

hi 



Spoiler


----------



## Eldin

^ omg gorgeous 

hauling out the summer dresses


Spoiler


----------



## weesakins

Eldin said:


> ^ omg gorgeous
> 
> hauling out the summer dresses
> 
> 
> Spoiler



pretty! i wish my eyes were naturally blue :'(


----------



## Eldin

haha ty they're actually green, but you're right they do look a bit blue in that photo for some reason


----------



## allykitty

I picked this pic because it looks like pikachu has a mustache haha



Spoiler


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: From the new apartment. Still don't have internet :'(




ayy lmao
I need another beard trim too tbh


----------



## Vinewood

You are all so cute!


Spoiler


----------



## Bynx

Vinewood said:


> You are all so cute!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97208



:O I love your freckles they are cute :3



Spoiler


----------



## inkling

I shall participate! Except I'll just post my instagram bc I'm lazy.. is that cheating?
https://instagram.com/3uzz3uzz

fine... I took a pic just for this. I use to have long black hair.. now I have short blonde hair (and I cant wait till it grows out again):



Spoiler


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: @werk sweatin


----------



## radical6

gosd no


----------



## Chaotix

weesakins said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96303



Nice smile and pretty.


----------



## Lancelot

Idk why I'm posting this but hey ho


Spoiler: Im sorry


----------



## weesakins

Chaotix said:


> Nice smile and pretty.



thank youu


----------



## Chaotix

Recent pic of myself with glasses.


----------



## oreo

weesakins said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96303



aww, you are so pretty


----------



## weesakins

milkbae said:


> aww, you are so pretty



thank you! you're pretty tooo.


----------



## Marii

Spoiler: what the heck











i'm drowning in this sea of beautiful people


----------



## misspiggy95

Spoiler: Another Pre work Selfie











And also



Spoiler: Thought I'd show you my two babies



The dark one is named Jaxx, but we call him Whomper. He is the closest to me, sleeps (and cuddles) with me, follows me around the house, wherever I go
The white one is named Feya, and she has quite a few nicknames that she goes by in my house, "Seal" (cause she's fat), "Beepers" "Beep beep" "The beeping cat" (Cause her meows sounds like beeps)


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## carlaeleni

Spoiler


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: send help


----------



## spamurai

deleted picture


----------



## weesakins

Spoiler


----------



## Rosie :)

weesakins said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103140


your beautiful! :O


----------



## jasa11

ur all pretti good but ive seen better


----------



## spamurai

deleted picture


----------



## Aestivate

--


----------



## MrPicklez

Aestivate said:


> Spoiler: A bit too young for this thread I guess :S
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105169



Are you related to *Gandalf*?


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I look fabulous, that's all you need to know.


----------



## Naiad

Spoiler












wow look at that
a grainy old selfie


----------



## misstayleigh

Spoiler: spoilerrr











I'm a little afraid because this was from Snapchat earlier, and I never know how big the Snapchat pictures actually download lmao :')) xx


----------



## Aestivate

MrKisstoefur said:


> Are you related to *Gandalf*?



No, we aren't, at least as far as I know...
Should I feel honored for looking like a cousin of Gandalf? Never seen him.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Aestivate said:


> No, we aren't, at least as far as I know...
> Should I feel honored for looking like a cousin of Gandalf? Never seen him.



He's hottie like u


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## MrPicklez

Aestivate said:


> No, we aren't, at least as far as I know...
> Should I feel honored for looking like a cousin of Gandalf? Never seen him.





Idfldnsndt said:


> He's hottie like u





Riley said:


> Let the honoring ceremony begin.



Gandalf is bae so yes


----------



## Katelyn

Well, It's been a while. I guess I'll post.



Spoiler: Have a Snapchat picture


----------



## Trundle

Some pictures from my prom:

aa
I'm on the furthest right in both!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Katelyn

Riley said:


> Nice glasses!  What brand are they?



Tbh, I bought them at Walmart lol


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## matt

Only joking
I actually look like this
So fit yes , girls stay calm



That's right feast your eyes on it


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

matt said:


> Only joking
> I actually look like this
> So fit yes , girls stay calm
> 
> View attachment 106000
> That's right feast your eyes on it



You've got a lovely orange face sir.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

MyLifeIsCake said:


> You've got a lovely orange face sir.



Its clearly purple. Are u colourblind


----------



## matt

MyLifeIsCake said:


> You've got a lovely orange face sir.



Why thank-you 
Here's another as a thank-you for supplying me with your input to my face


----------



## Idfldnsndt

matt said:


> girls stay calm



The girls might keep calm but i wont


----------



## matt

Idfldnsndt said:


> The girls might keep calm but i wont



Blimey  
Unfortunately I have no more photographs uncensored ;-)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

matt said:


> Blimey
> Unfortunately I have no more photographs uncensored ;-)



They're all censored cuz ur naughty, aren't they?


----------



## matt

MyLifeIsCake said:


> They're all censored cuz ur naughty, aren't they?



No theyre censored to stop you getting too carried away and going naughty


----------



## Idfldnsndt

matt said:


> Blimey
> Unfortunately I have no more photographs uncensored ;-)



Send them all bby


----------



## matt

Idfldnsndt said:


> Send them all bby


You can have the pics but in regards to your profile, they don't speak with a sweedish accent


----------



## lutrea

hai c:



Spoiler


----------



## esweeeny

hey hey again guysss


How is everyone? I can't wait until tomorrow, it's finally FRIDAAY!! ^O^


----------



## radical6

me trying to look artistic and edgy


Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



lutrea said:


> hai c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106060



youre cute and i love ur hair


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Speedydash

Am I suppose to show my picture? xD!!


----------



## Princess

Tina said:


> Pic from before I went out last night. Went out for dinner with a friend to celebrate uni results.


holy ****ing hell

- - - Post Merge - - -



weesakins said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96303



you are incredibly gorgeous wowowo

- - - Post Merge - - -



justice said:


> me trying to look artistic and edgy
> 
> 
> Spoiler


u r perfection


----------



## Heyden

rem0ved!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrathie83

taken last Easter whilst wearing my Shaun the sheep ears


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland

they're so many cute people on here! 



I'd post it as a spoiler like most people but have no idea how to do it, also, one of those people who thinks they look better in black and white >.<


----------



## Tommi

My kitty Dolce in the background <3


----------



## carlaeleni

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> they're so many cute people on here!
> 
> View attachment 118338
> 
> I'd post it as a spoiler like most people but have no idea how to do it, also, one of those people who thinks they look better in black and white >.<



you are beautiful!!


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland

carlaeleni said:


> you are beautiful!!



thank you!


----------



## Aestivate

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> they're so many cute people on here!
> 
> View attachment 118338
> 
> I'd post it as a spoiler like most people but have no idea how to do it, also, one of those people who thinks they look better in black and white >.<



You're really pretty.
_btw, you make a spoiler by putting 



Spoiler



in front of the text and 



Spoiler



after with a '/' before the second 'spoiler'. You can name your spoiler by saying 



Spoiler: *name*



(spoiler part before text)








_


----------



## tsantsa

is their a age limit to posting? dont want to get in  trouble lol.


----------



## Aestivate

pinkdreams said:


> is their a age limit to posting? dont want to get in  trouble lol.



I don't think it's very smart to post a picture of yourself if you're let's say under 12


----------



## Oblivia

pinkdreams said:


> is their a age limit to posting? dont want to get in  trouble lol.



Yes, you must be 13 or older to post pictures of yourself.


----------



## tsantsa

Darn it i have a year to go


----------



## Gizmodo

Recent selfie of me  yay


Spoiler


----------



## TikiBones

Spoiler







^______________________^


----------



## laurenx

haven't been on tbt in awhile


----------



## piichinu

reeeeeee


----------



## Lancelot

piimisu said:


> decided to do one with no editing or filters + not selfie camera mode bc ya



You're purty. Nice outfit


----------



## gpiggy2




----------



## Jarrad

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> they're so many cute people on here!
> 
> View attachment 118338
> 
> I'd post it as a spoiler like most people but have no idea how to do it, also, one of those people who thinks they look better in black and white >.<



didnt know aubrey plaza was on the forum


----------



## piichinu

Jarrad said:


> didnt know aubrey plaza was on the forum


Omg she looked really familiar


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I can't remember if I posted this on here already:


----------



## Miharu

When I'm cosplaying as a guy :^) 


Spoiler


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland

Jarrad said:


> didnt know aubrey plaza was on the forum



em...no >.< maybe in that picture, but I'd hate to think that's who I look like


----------



## Javocado

laurenx said:


> haven't been on tbt in awhile
> View attachment 118869







welcome back


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Spoiler


----------



## Nizzy

me without my glasses


----------



## kitanii

Spoiler: me feat. art block


----------



## Aradai

Spoiler: :mad:


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Trundle




----------



## SockHead

trundle graduation swag


----------



## MrPicklez

Trundle said:


>



Ba da ba ba ba, I'm lovin' it


----------



## oreo

man i'm sweaty, just got back from the gym


----------



## Aradai

oreo said:


> man i'm sweaty, just got back from the gym
> [/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> you're so cute and so is your cat honestly​


----------



## oreo

Aradai said:


> you're so cute and so is your cat honestly



awwww ty!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## oreo

Space Dandy said:


> Oreo, the picture isn't working D:


o WHAT u can't see my face? :-(


----------



## matt

oreo said:


> o WHAT u can't see my face? :-(



I can see it perfectly


----------



## brutalitea

Trundle said:


>



Dat pose tho


----------



## hzl

here's the most recent of me, infront of some of my paintings at my BA degree show


Spoiler:  warning paintings contain 'nudity' .. not like full frontal - the bits and bobs are concealed .. it's just flesh really


----------



## kitanii

hzl said:


> here's the most recent of me, infront of some of my paintings at my BA degree show
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  warning paintings contain 'nudity' .. not like full frontal - the bits and bobs are concealed .. it's just flesh really



you're beautiful and your work is amazing!


----------



## radical6

I LOOK SO DIFFERRENT WITH GLASSES????????


Spoiler


----------



## oreo

matt said:


> I can see it perfectly



ok B)


----------



## Miri

http://www.aerebella.tumblr.com/tagged/selfie that's me~


----------



## Javocado

Miri said:


> http://www.aerebella.tumblr.com/tagged/selfie that's me~



this one is my favorite!!


----------



## Miri

same, i look absolutely gorgeous in that last one

i'm in love


----------



## Sanaki

totally cant remember if i posted this one before.. but i havent posted here in a while.


----------



## KainAronoele

Javocado said:


> this one is my favorite!!



You'll prolly need to plug your laptop up soon o -o


----------



## Aestivate

hzl said:


> here's the most recent of me, infront of some of my paintings at my BA degree show
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  warning paintings contain 'nudity' .. not like full frontal - the bits and bobs are concealed .. it's just flesh really



Very pretty and what an artistic skills


----------



## tokkio

hzl said:


> here's the most recent of me, infront of some of my paintings at my BA degree show
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  warning paintings contain 'nudity' .. not like full frontal - the bits and bobs are concealed .. it's just flesh really



you're so pretty omg also love your outfit and your works are just so asdfsgfdh i crei


----------



## Baebee

New to the forums!  
I recently started up with Animal Crossing again. I haven't played it for a good while. 

I've already got a picture of myself as my avatar, but I don't think it can't be seen very well. And I'm probably going to change it soon. But any who, here I am. 





Here's one of me smiling since I always decide to do a serious face.


----------



## Javocado

Elin said:


> View attachment 128434
> 
> totally cant remember if i posted this one before.. but i havent posted here in a while.



I can confirm the previous posting of this image, but you didn't throw up that snazzy black/white filter smh


----------



## Sanaki

filters are my life ;_; they make me look not tired


----------



## kikiiii

Baebee said:


> New to the forums!
> I recently started up with Animal Crossing again. I haven't played it for a good while.
> 
> I've already got a picture of myself as my avatar, but I don't think it can't be seen very well. And I'm probably going to change it soon. But any who, here I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of me smiling since I always decide to do a serious face.



you're gorgeous


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Hello, world, I'm back.


----------



## Baebee

kikiiii said:


> you're gorgeous



Thank you! I get it from mi madre


----------



## MerengueLover98

*This is me ;o*



- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## JellyDitto

I'd show my face but my camera is horrible and I dont have a phone. rip.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Lookin' like a bum in school




kill me pls


----------



## Brad

Spoiler:  Me from a video shoot on Sunday.


----------



## MrPicklez

Brad said:


> Spoiler:  Me from a video shoot on Sunday.



You look like you left your Hot Pockets in the microwave at home and you just remembered.


----------



## Sanaki

Space Dandy said:


> Pretty pic of you, *Elin*
> 
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile, so I'm going to show some graduation pictures soon.  Once I can get my hands on them.... >.>



aw thank you [=


----------



## Chaotix

Elin said:


> View attachment 128434
> 
> totally cant remember if i posted this one before.. but i havent posted here in a while.



Cute picture and especially in black and white.


----------



## MerengueLover98

Everyone is so pretty ; o ;


----------



## Sanaki

Chaotix said:


> Cute picture and especially in black and white.



thank you =]


----------



## himeki

i feel ugly looking at these


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: need haircut


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: need haircut



you look like a **** boy


----------



## Javocado

Brad said:


> Spoiler:  Me from a video shoot on Sunday.



hmu when you're 18 aka 10 days from now ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Lookin' like a bum in school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131288
> kill me pls



can i look at your bum in school? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Jas0n

Javocado said:


> hmu when you're 18 aka 10 days from now ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Oh jeez Brad is 18 now? I thought I was a creep for thinking that he suddenly became hot.


----------



## Bixxy




----------



## Rasumii

Spoiler: Lost a bit of weight


----------



## Brad

Javocado said:


> hmu when you're 18 aka 10 days from now ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



I mean, yeah man.



Jas0n said:


> Oh jeez Brad is 18 now? I thought I was a creep for thinking that he suddenly became hot.



It almost happened overnight.


----------



## MerengueLover98

I CAN'T DEAL WITH THIS PICTURE <3 PERF


----------



## crystalmilktea

Ahhh


Spoiler:  ahhhh


----------



## Chaotix

crystalmilktea said:


> Ahhh
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  ahhhh



Great smile.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Spoiler:  From the prom the other week



[


----------



## kitanii

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Spoiler:  From the prom the other week
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131755[View attachment 131756



Your dress looks very beautiful and so do you. c:


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

kitanii said:


> Your dress looks very beautiful and so do you. c:



Awww thank you <3


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: sad boyZ beard boyZ


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## CookingOkasan

I mean that's not offensive to me but sounds pretty offensive towards disabled veterans. :/


----------



## ShinyYoshi

And here I was always thinking I looked 15. Such a relief.


----------



## Miharu

Happy 4th of July everyone!~ >//v//< 
I just got a hair cut yesterday~ Got my bangs back <3 Can't wait until they grow a little <3


----------



## Alienfish

View attachment 131901

dont mind my pose lol had to use the webcam


----------



## Eldin

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131847
> 
> And here I was always thinking I looked 15. Such a relief.



Aha, wow where are they getting that number!? I don't want to know what age I'd get, people always think I'm way older than I am already. Although the other day a guy thought I was only 18 and I was like, no but thanks man! c;


Soo.. I chopped my hair off again! Kept some curls though~


Spoiler: Canada day woo









PS I'm not super high, my eyes were watering like mad all day, I honestly don't know if it was allergies or just city fumes haha


----------



## Oblivia

Eldin said:


> Soo.. I chopped my hair off again! Kept some curls though~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Canada day woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I'm not super high, my eyes were watering like mad all day, I honestly don't know if it was allergies or just city fumes haha



Super cute style.  10/10 would steal your cardigan.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: when that dank za hits, bruh













Spoiler: also I went to the beach this weekend and met a lot of animals and drank a lot of beer


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: when that dank za hits, bruh



Do you like boys? Cause I'm a boy.

Me + You = Beardzilla


----------



## CookingOkasan

nah but we're still Beardzilla


----------



## Ragdoll

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: when that dank za hits, bruh
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: also I went to the beach this weekend and met a lot of animals and drank a lot of beer
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


that bottle ur holding in the last pic
forgot what they were called but my mom is obsessed with those kinds of bottles lol

anyway, hot beard cooking mama


----------



## riummi

deleted


----------



## Chaotix

Spoiler: recent picture


----------



## spamurai

deleted picture


----------



## Eldin

Oblivia said:


> Super cute style.  10/10 would steal your cardigan.



haha ty cardigan obsession over here 

omg you guys are all so cute! That dog. I want it. ;o My dog acts like a total spaz on the beach... 

& spamurai holy your eyes bro @-@ awesome


----------



## crystalmilktea

Sa-chan said:


> lol the light makes my nose a triangle ;u; I think I was tired too =.= my eyes look crazy haha. Definitely deleting later
> 
> 
> Spoiler: open at your own risk



so qt ilu ok


----------



## riummi

crystalmilktea said:


> so qt ilu ok



Ty ilu too ;u;


----------



## Sanaki

spamurai said:


> Everyones so cute ^^
> 
> Moi:



i dig those piercings n you have nice eyes


----------



## Roel




----------



## ReXyx3

_Black & White ~~~_


----------



## Lancelot

Roel said:


>



You look like a bundle of joy. You should crack a smile ;o;


----------



## mintellect

I kinda want to upload a picture of me but I'm way too shy ;-;


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







Unhinged and on the fringe.


----------



## twisty

Everyone on this thread is so cute wtf. ;w;






I am the bunhead supreme.


----------



## nami26

too ugly to post my pic...jk but i have brown hair, light brown eyes, and i have a nice tan.


----------



## Roel

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You look like a bundle of joy. You should crack a smile ;o;



here ya go!


----------



## Jarrad

Bixxy said:


>



u have such nice eyes


----------



## Jarrad

My friend screen snapped part of our convo n showed me n its like the only thing on my iphone atm so enjoy and behold my eyes of fertility


Spoiler











my eyes actually look 100 times nicer irl, considering I had just woken up like 30 mins before i took tht photo #green eyes


----------



## Maci

I just got a haircut today that's super short and I love it! Here is a before and after picture! Tell me what you think!


----------



## riummi

Maci said:


> I just got a haircut today that's super short and I love it! Here is a before and after picture! Tell me what you think!
> 
> View attachment 132730View attachment 132731



It looks nice! I remember cutting my hair short and it felt so free xD


----------



## Chunkybunneh

My current avatar is how i look xD but heres a bigger picture of me wearing my favorite cat tank with my lovely tuxedo cat jasper and jasper during christmas wearing a christmas tree costume XD He doesn't like kisses >.> so he always uses his two paws to push my face away every time I try to kiss him ;-;




Punchy reminds me of Jasper with his lazy eyes and black color which is why i'm so fond of punchy as one of my dreamie villagers ^.^


----------



## Chanyeol

Hahah omg Jarrad XDD
& Maci I like your hair! Your haircolor is nice as well.
Chunky, yay for cat-persons  cute photos.

And here I am, sorry for the quality though.
Took it from insta as I don't have a lot of pictures on my computer


----------



## Rasha

Chunkybunneh said:


> My current avatar is how i look xD but heres a bigger picture of me wearing my favorite cat tank with my lovely tuxedo cat jasper and jasper during christmas wearing a christmas tree costume XD He doesn't like kisses >.> so he always uses his two paws to push my face away every time I try to kiss him ;-;
> View attachment 132780
> View attachment 132781
> 
> Punchy reminds me of Jasper with his lazy eyes and black color which is why i'm so fond of punchy as one of my dreamie villagers ^.^



ur cat and you are both so cute!!!!! and Punchy is the best no questions thar <3


----------



## HelloPrince

My avatar is me, but I guess you wouldn't be able to tell at all.
Have a few more:



Spoiler


----------



## Trundle

i got all of my hairs cut

aa


----------



## Cory

Trundle said:


> i got all of my hairs cut



this made me moist


----------



## Ashtot

Cory said:


> this made me moist



im having deja vu


----------



## Rasha

HelloPrince said:


> My avatar is me, but I guess you wouldn't be able to tell at all.
> Have a few more:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132850
> View attachment 132851
> View attachment 132852



h..heather is that you??!!


----------



## HelloPrince

R-Cookies said:


> h..heather is that you??!!
> 
> View attachment 132859



I survived.


----------



## Brad

Considering today marks me being a member of this site for *FIVE YEARS* I thought I would post a picture of me from around the time I joined TBT, and a picture of me today. Holy ****, seventh grade was rough.



Spoiler:  Me Five Years Ago













Spoiler:  Me Five Minutes Ago












For context, the first picture is me in 7th grade, and the second is me just out of Highschool. Weird to think just how long I've been here.
I remember thinking some of the members who had been here for over five years were crazy. So I guess that means I am, too.


----------



## Trundle

Brad said:


> Considering today marks me being a member of this site for *FIVE YEARS* I thought I would post a picture of me from around the time I joined TBT, and a picture of me today. Holy ****, seventh grade was rough.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me Five Years Ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me Five Minutes Ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For context, the first picture is me in 7th grade, and the second is me just out of Highschool. Weird to think just how long I've been here.
> I remember thinking some of the members who had been here for over five years were crazy. So I guess that means I am, too.



Brad and I joined the forum around the same time. We are also the same age. It's pretty cool we're both still around even though I don't even know him that much.


----------



## Royce

Brad said:


> Considering today marks me being a member of this site for *FIVE YEARS* I thought I would post a picture of me from around the time I joined TBT, and a picture of me today. Holy ****, seventh grade was rough.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me Five Years Ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me Five Minutes Ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For context, the first picture is me in 7th grade, and the second is me just out of Highschool. Weird to think just how long I've been here.
> I remember thinking some of the members who had been here for over five years were crazy. So I guess that means I am, too.


puberty goals


----------



## Beardo

me rn


----------



## Jas0n

Brad said:


> Considering today marks me being a member of this site for *FIVE YEARS* I thought I would post a picture of me from around the time I joined TBT, and a picture of me today. Holy ****, seventh grade was rough.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me Five Years Ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me Five Minutes Ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For context, the first picture is me in 7th grade, and the second is me just out of Highschool. Weird to think just how long I've been here.
> I remember thinking some of the members who had been here for over five years were crazy. So I guess that means I am, too.



It's pretty awesome to see the comparison like that.

Also, hello.


----------



## littledebbie

Me..


----------



## Chris

Taken at Edinburgh Castle yesterday:



Spoiler



[removed]



I swear I'm 23.


----------



## brutalitea

Brad said:


> Considering today marks me being a member of this site for *FIVE YEARS* I thought I would post a picture of me from around the time I joined TBT, and a picture of me today. Holy ****, seventh grade was rough.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me Five Years Ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me Five Minutes Ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For context, the first picture is me in 7th grade, and the second is me just out of Highschool. Weird to think just how long I've been here.
> I remember thinking some of the members who had been here for over five years were crazy. So I guess that means I am, too.



GOOD JOB PUBERTY!


----------



## kayleee

It me


----------



## Trundle

Inspired from Brad's post



Spoiler: Me five years ago













Spoiler: Me right now











It's really weird to think I've been on here since... Grade 7 I think? And I just graduated. Most of my old friends on here haven't been on in years.


----------



## Ashtot

omg little debbie snack cakes?????


----------



## weesakins

Chunkybunneh said:


> My current avatar is how i look xD but heres a bigger picture of me wearing my favorite cat tank with my lovely tuxedo cat jasper and jasper during christmas wearing a christmas tree costume XD He doesn't like kisses >.> so he always uses his two paws to push my face away every time I try to kiss him ;-;
> View attachment 132780
> View attachment 132781
> 
> Punchy reminds me of Jasper with his lazy eyes and black color which is why i'm so fond of punchy as one of my dreamie villagers ^.^



pretty!!


----------



## SockHead

Trundle said:


> Inspired from Brad's post
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me five years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really weird to think I've been on here since... Grade 7 I think? And I just graduated. Most of my old friends on here haven't been on in years.



so u put on glasses lol



Spoiler


----------



## Forek

you look like the guy from night of the museum


----------



## CookingOkasan

sock looks like westballz tbh


----------



## Forek

lel i looked it up and only a little bit. unless that is him???


----------



## Ashtot

sock looks like morgan freeman tbh


----------



## brutalitea

Trundle said:


> Inspired from Brad's post
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me five years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really weird to think I've been on here since... Grade 7 I think? And I just graduated. Most of my old friends on here haven't been on in years.



Well done puberty!




SockHead said:


> so u put on glasses lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You remind me of Michael Raymond-James.


----------



## Perri

2nd grade?

 a month ago

I can't smile nicely with braces. So I don't! x)


----------



## SockHead

Guys okay I look like every white guy with brown hair I get it


----------



## Ashtot

SockHead said:


> Guys okay I look like every white guy with brown hair I get it



nah u look sorta like the cool guy from fire emblem fates

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...ortrait.png/revision/latest?cb=20150617163932


----------



## Rasha

Trundle said:


> Inspired from Brad's post
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me five years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really weird to think I've been on here since... Grade 7 I think? And I just graduated. Most of my old friends on here haven't been on in years.



Oh my god you look so adorable!!!!
Haha I think I look like a grandma compared to most ppl here, yikes X3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol this is what I look like right now! I'm so gorgeous *0*




Btw im using mom's phone and dunno how to tilt whoopsie


----------



## Aestivate

R-Cookies said:


> Oh my god you look so adorable!!!!
> Haha I think I look like a grandma compared to most ppl here, yikes X3



like a grandma? Now we need your picture R-cookies to compare it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wow, that looks awfully painful. What did you do?


----------



## Rasha

Aestivate said:


> like a grandma? Now we need your picture R-cookies to compare it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wow, that looks awfully painful. What did you do?



I kind of fell off the stairs a few days ago and hit ma nose. It wasn't that bad but because I had this bump/bone in ma nose i decided to do a nose job. It's kind of weird because im actually not the type of person whos obsessed with looks, taking pix and that crap but i thought I'd want my nose to just look normal. I do have old pics posted of me here (buried though) so some ppl migyt see a difference 
It's really more tiresome that painful, i feel really dizzy and i can barely stand up, when i put my head up blood starts dripping and im outta tissues, also when i eat theres blood on my food because my lips are kinda bloody as well. The food tastes loke dry blood which i find funny haha


----------



## Royce

Spoiler: excessive amount of filter



excessive amount of filter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





a lot of retouching...​


----------



## Chunkybunneh

Lol i love these before & after comparisons they're great and these "puberty" commentary xD cracking me up here.


----------



## kitanii

thought id try the before and after thingy also
only difference rly is forehead + hair length



Spoiler: 2 years ago













Spoiler: today











my forehead is ever-expanding

also one image is flipped apparently so thats why mole on opposite sides in pics


----------



## peppy villager

Spoiler: 2 years ago









Spoiler: 1 week ago



on the right obvs




i looked better 2 years ago lmao but whatever i'll never be 16 again so i just accept it.


----------



## ona272

Spoiler: Pre-school graduation











Spoiler: High school graduation









Graduations are a big thing in Hawaii haha! you get covered in flower lei. In my high school picture, im wearing something called a kihei, which is a traditional covering or shawl that was made of kapa, or the bark of a wauke, or paper mulberry #HawaiianLessons


----------



## Rasha

Man I'm starving! But I couldn't eat because of the stupid bandages and the constantly bleeding nose so I thought I'd take a selfie instead. Warning though I'm too fabulicious~



Spoiler:  dun judge yo


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin

Might as well join the fun. Here I am! (With light makeup. Vacationing by the beach. )


----------



## peppy villager

Wittle_Munchkin said:


> Might as well join the fun. Here I am! (With light makeup. Vacationing by the beach. )
> View attachment 133517



WTF your hair is flawless. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin

Crunchy said:


> WTF your hair is flawless. I'm so jealous.



Aaawhu thank you so much!


----------



## Yui Z

R-Cookies said:


> Man I'm starving! But I couldn't eat because of the stupid bandages and the constantly bleeding nose so I thought I'd take a selfie instead. Warning though I'm too fabulicious~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  dun judge yo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133515


Did you break your face?


----------



## inkling

ona272 said:


> Spoiler: Pre-school graduation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: High school graduation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graduations are a big thing in Hawaii haha! you get covered in flower lei. In my high school picture, im wearing something called a kihei, which is a traditional covering or shawl that was made of kapa, or the bark of a wauke, or paper mulberry #HawaiianLessons



omg I'm so jealous of you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Man I'm starving! But I couldn't eat because of the stupid bandages and the constantly bleeding nose so I thought I'd take a selfie instead. Warning though I'm too fabulicious~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  dun judge yo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133515



omg why? Is that a nose job or were you in an accident? That looks painful!


----------



## Wrathie83

R-Cookies said:


> Man I'm starving! But I couldn't eat because of the stupid bandages and the constantly bleeding nose so I thought I'd take a selfie instead. Warning though I'm too fabulicious~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  dun judge yo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133515




Bloody hell, you look like you've been in the ring with Brock Lesnar!!!!! o_0 *hugs*


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Taken at Edinburgh Castle yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'm 23.



Ahah, I feel you. I always look way too young..


----------



## Rasha

Haha I actually look fantastic in that pic compared to what I look like now (I look like a puffer fish) I did mention before my stairs accident and I hit my nose, I had a bump that didn't really require a nose job but i felt that my nose looked weird so i decided to get a nose job so it'll look normal again. But honestly the pain is really not worth it, if i only knew....


----------



## himeki

R-Cookies said:


> Haha I actually look fantastic in that pic compared to what I look like now (I look like a puffer fish) I did mention before my stairs accident and I hit my nose, I had a bump that didn't really require a nose job but i felt that my nose looked weird so i decided to get a nose job so it'll look normal again. But honestly the pain is really not worth it, if i only knew....



How do you eat then??? Are you ok?


----------



## Rasha

MayorEvvie said:


> How do you eat then??? Are you ok?



Lol I can't eat normally, I have to take tiny pieces and try shove it in my mouth, if I want to drink I have to use s straw. And it's better to eat food that doesn't require chewing....
Coming from experience now, going under the knife is not worth it, its stupid really and should only be done if u had no other choice~


----------



## Wish

me and my so :')



Spoiler


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Cause if you're half as good as you say you are; then you can prove it







Took this after we took Jenni to the vet yesterday. Poor girl has pseudomonas in her right ear


----------



## brutalitea

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Cause if you're half as good as you say you are; then you can prove it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134481
> 
> 
> 
> Took this after we took Jenni to the vet yesterday. Poor girl has pseudomonas in her right ear



What a majestic beard


----------



## Rasha

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Cause if you're half as good as you say you are; then you can prove it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134481
> 
> 
> 
> Took this after we took Jenni to the vet yesterday. Poor girl has pseudomonas in her right ear



*looks at beard, remembers yarn yoshi, woulda been cool...*
Ahem, ur beard is cool dood


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Went to the pool the other day and got some sun. Can't tell because of the lighting in my bathroom



Spoiler


----------



## Ashtot

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Went to the pool the other day and got some sun. Can't tell because of the lighting in my bathroom



is that joey bonzo on your shirt????


----------



## cannedcommunism

About a month ago at Lake Michigan. I'm the guy.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

FoxWolf64 said:


> View attachment 136067
> About a month ago at Lake Michigan. I'm the guy.



It's been a while since I've seen you on the site Connor.



Spoiler: Meeeeee


----------



## Brad

Me in a very dumb poster, for a very dumb short film I'm working on.



Spoiler:  The Poster











There are three others, but I'm not on them, and I don't think the people would want to be posted here, so eh.


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show

This is me  lol


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

Spoiler: Here's my picture.


----------



## cannedcommunism

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> It's been a while since I've seen you on the site Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Meeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136071



Been a while since I've seen you at all XD
Also you look great


----------



## shannenenen

My friends and I like to joke around that I'm a Disney princess because I'm fairly pretty and have a good singing voice. It took me a while to agree with both of those, let alone the Disney princess status, but after a photo shoot I did recently, I have to say that I may agree.


----------



## Lancelot

Brad said:


> Me in a very dumb poster, for a very dumb short film I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  The Poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are three others, but I'm not on them, and I don't think the people would want to be posted here, so eh.



Brad's magic sweatshop.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## biibii

ew


Spoiler




im 15 and i look like a 12 yr old
why


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Cariad

Spoiler: meh







thought i looked cool in my friends hat (i stole it from him) and sunglassed but im not so sure now


----------



## beffa

hi, it me !



- - - Post Merge - - -

ok it's massive .. awks


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## beffa

Space Dandy said:


> Hey, *Beffa!*  Pretty pic of you
> 
> Did you dye your hair blonde?  I thought it used to be black.  ???



my hair is naturally blonde yea it did
it went from black to brown to blonde but it's been blonde for like a year now maybe


----------



## CoobaCupcake

beffa said:


> hi, it me !
> 
> View attachment 136401
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ok it's massive .. awks



so uh. got kik?


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## peppy villager

Me yesterday on my birthday! (I'm on the right)

And then after getting my nose pierced!


----------



## epona

-


----------



## epona

whoops double post


----------



## Alice

epona said:


> View attachment 136456
> 
> festival couture



Lookin good


----------



## Peter

been on here long enough so...



Spoiler: ayyy



2 late lol



look how happy i look


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Since I can't show myself on TBT instead I'll show my self on twitter 

- - - Post Merge - - -

did my post get removed lol


----------



## Cam1

peterjohnson said:


> been on here long enough so...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ayyy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136518
> 
> 
> 
> look how happy i look


overjoyed. But you look nice!


----------



## Peter

Cam said:


> overjoyed. But you look nice!



haha ty I'm proud of how much emotion i can display


----------



## Jas0n

peterjohnson said:


> been on here long enough so...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ayyy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136518
> 
> 
> 
> look how happy i look



Did somebody just kill your pet squirrel?


----------



## Peter

Jas0n said:


> Did somebody just kill your pet squirrel?



yes rip


----------



## Jas0n

peterjohnson said:


> yes rip



It's okay, your perfect hair will make things better.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Alice

Space Dandy said:


> You are obviously radiating with positive energy.  X)



Poutsitive energy.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Peter

Alice said:


> Poutsitive energy.



i gave you extra igb because your town corrupted don't turn your back on me now


----------



## Flop

Spoiler: Just horsing around


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## jasa11

Calisthenics boys


----------



## Alice

Flop said:


> Spoiler: Just horsing around
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136575


Put a shirt on, you hobo.


----------



## Chris

Got hair coloured/cut a few days ago.


----------



## Alice

Tina said:


> Got hair coloured/cut a few days ago.



You've got red on you.


----------



## OreoTerror

Spoiler: If you dare.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## mayorcas

I'm cute I guess


----------



## Rasha

Me today :3



Spoiler: WARNING: is terrifying


----------



## ShinyYoshi

This was me like an hour ago


----------



## Flop

ShinyYoshi said:


> This was me like an hour ago


Dude.  Pretty.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Flop said:


> Dude.  Pretty.



Thanks


----------



## natakazam

ee


----------



## okaimii

mayorcas said:


> View attachment 136682
> 
> I'm cute I guess



I love your hair!


----------



## brutalitea

Tina said:


> Got hair coloured/cut a few days ago.



omg your hair is on fire.


----------



## kayleee

was feelin my look today


----------



## peppy villager

Me and my boyfriend~ And I swear I'm not 12 because I know I look like I am in this picture.


----------



## Ashtot

Crunchy said:


> Me and my boyfriend~ And I swear I'm not 12 because I know I look like I am in this picture.
> View attachment 136829



actually u look like ur 16ish


----------



## Alienfish

View attachment 136905

Umeko-chan desu ♥


----------



## Rasha

Umeko said:


> View attachment 136905
> 
> Umeko-chan desu ♥



Aren't a queen, sweetheart?  You hafta SMIIIIIILLLLE XD
haha your hair is awesome~


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> Aren't a queen, sweetheart?  You hafta SMIIIIIILLLLE XD
> haha your hair is awesome~



I look like a ****** if I smile too hard so I usually just strike a pose. x))

Also I am a turt queen I can look how I want! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and tanks it's usually way more fluffy than that tho xDD


----------



## Nataliesan

Hello! I'm new to the forum and just browsing all the threads! Here's me 
I have no idea why the picture is so huge! haha.


----------



## Glassclaw

It me


----------



## carlaeleni

Spoiler: bloop


----------



## SockHead

yall gonna catfish me for sure



Spoiler














from my date today (she didnt want to be on cam whata cutie)


----------



## Relly

Spoiler: More pictures of me


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Sees every woman in the Fourm. 0.0 I NEED TO RETHINK WHY I JOINED TBT.


----------



## Paramore

Er why is everyone so attractive. THIS IS THE INTERNET GODDAMNIT.


----------



## Jamborenium

Spoiler: You know how I was whining about thinking I was ugly I honestly only did it to piss others off I actually think 
I'm really cute TBH plus I have a some nice boobs



















Good job on taking the bait lol​


----------



## Tommi

hey y'all


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## BrookeRenee

This is me last spring probably breaking some rules at Casa Loma in Canada. 
Damn tourist


----------



## Swiftstream

BrookeRenee said:


> This is me last spring probably breaking some rules at Casa Loma in Canada.
> Damn tourist



Ooh Casa Loma!
It's a fun place to explore


----------



## Artemisss

Hello! 
(pls ignore my messy ass room and terribad phone camera~ )


----------



## Ramza

me d.rink g8rade....


----------



## Jas0n

Ramza said:


> me d.rink g8rade....



You look very happy with your accomplishments


----------



## Ramza

Jas0n said:


> You look very happy with your accomplishments



life is good when you're g8r8d


----------



## device

i should probably update a pic of me in this thread

nobody would want to see me anyway tho


----------



## Alice

fwts said:


> i should probably update a pic of me in this thread
> 
> nobody would want to see me anyway tho



Aw. I'm sorry muffin.


----------



## Miharu

Spoiler: Coming for your blood <:


----------



## BrookeRenee

Swiftstream said:


> Ooh Casa Loma!
> It's a fun place to explore



I loved it there! Definitely want to go back. Something about that bath tub said "Sit in me!" so I did


----------



## Jamborenium

fwts said:


> i should probably update a pic of me in this thread
> 
> nobody would want to see me anyway tho



eh do it anyways, who cares what people think as long as your comfy doing so that is


----------



## Jeff THE Best

I like to see what people on here look like


----------



## Glassclaw

Glassclaw said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136938
> 
> 
> It me




It me again


----------



## Xiphos

Miharu you have some of the most beautiful eyes I've ever seen. And holy, Glassclaw! What a gorgeous smile!!


----------



## kayleee

Me ft. another time I was feelin my look


----------



## Alolan_Apples

kayleee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137353
> 
> 
> Me ft. another time I was feelin my look



You look nice. Not just nice, but very nice.


----------



## kayleee

Apple2012 said:


> You look nice. Not just nice, but very nice.



Thank you friend


----------



## Alice

kayleee said:


> Thank you friend



Is it hard having a phone for a mouth?


----------



## kayleee

Alice said:


> Is it hard having a phone for a mouth?



Yes

Attempt at being funny : mediocre


----------



## Alice

kayleee said:


> Yes
> 
> Attempt at being funny : mediocre



That's my schtick. Dad jokes. That being said I never liked mirror selfies that that. But you do you, I suppose.


----------



## kayleee

Alice said:


> That's my schtick. Dad jokes. That being said I never liked mirror selfies that that. But you do you, I suppose.


mirror selfies are the best way to get a picture when you're feelin a look so yes I will continue doing me thank you for the support


----------



## piichinu

i agree please continue with mirror selfies for all eternity


----------



## Alice

kayleee said:


> mirror selfies are the best way to get a picture when you're feelin a look so yes I will continue doing me thank you for the support



Not especially what I meant. I mean holding the camera directly in front of your face. Call me old-fashioned.


----------



## kayleee

Alice said:


> Not especially what I meant. I mean holding the camera directly in front of your face. Call me old-fashioned.


Not sure why you care that my face is covered?? lmao the point of the picture is my outfit? If you want to see my face sooo bad go back a few pages and find another pic I posted

Or you know take your own advice and do you


----------



## Alice

kayleee said:


> Not sure why you care that my face is covered?? lmao the point of the picture is my outfit? If you want to see my face sooo bad go back a few pages and find another pic I posted



Yikes. N'aw. Honestly I'm not even sure. I just thought it looked silly. I suppose I'm a little upset so I was looking for something to pick at. Sorry.


----------



## kayleee

Alice said:


> Yikes. N'aw. Honestly I'm not even sure. I just thought it looked silly. I suppose I'm a little upset so I was looking for something to pick at. Sorry.



No worries friend I assure you I don't always go around taking pictures with my phone in front of my face
Although it's quite a large phone so sometimes it's difficult not to loool
I hope whatever is upsetting you gets resolved soon


----------



## SockHead

Alice said:


> Yikes. N'aw. Honestly I'm not even sure. I just thought it looked silly. I suppose I'm a little upset so I was looking for something to pick at. Sorry.



good going


----------



## Alice

SockHead said:


> good going



Thanks sock. You're the best.


----------



## piichinu

this was a drag


----------



## Sanxithe

Spoiler


----------



## Miharu

Xiphos said:


> Miharu you have some of the most beautiful eyes I've ever seen. And holy, Glassclaw! What a gorgeous smile!!



Thank you! > v< I was wearing contacts though! Hahaha XD


----------



## Jarrad

Alice said:


> Yikes. N'aw. Honestly I'm not even sure. I just thought it looked silly. I suppose I'm a little upset so I was looking for something to pick at. Sorry.



like why are you even trying to find something to pick at, esp in a thread where people reveal their tru identities 

does she intimidate you? :,)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

So this is me >.<


----------



## Rasha

Spoiler: me yaaaaaay


----------



## himeki

Miharu said:


> Spoiler: Coming for your blood <:



IS THAT A YUNO COSPLAY


----------



## Sanaki

What did I just read lmao..

and kaylee you're really pretty o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> Is it hard having a phone for a mouth?



is it hard for you to come up with anything positive to say?


----------



## Miharu

MayorEvvie said:


> IS THAT A YUNO COSPLAY



It is! XD It was so much fun! Haha I was at an anime event last weekend!~ c: (I ended up putting fake blood on me later on since my photographer didn't want my best friend and I to put any blood on yet XD )


----------



## Mariah

R-Cookies said:


> Spoiler: me yaaaaaay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137480



You look just like your avatar.


----------



## Cadbberry

R-Cookies said:


> Spoiler: me yaaaaaay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137480



My god, you are gorgeous! What do you use on your skin, it looks so clear and smooth?


----------



## Rasha

Mariah said:


> You look just like your avatar.



thank you ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> My god, you are gorgeous! What do you use on your skin, it looks so clear and smooth?



why thank you, good sir~
here's my advice for perfect skin: eat, sleep, play video games....and use a sliiiight filter XD


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Rasha

Ryu said:


> So I'm guessing your nose job is finished?  It looks great!  Can hardly tell that it ever had to be worked on in the first place.



thanks! I did say I wanted it to look just "normal" but now my whole face is still very swollen and you can tell by looking at my upper lip lol


----------



## Cadbberry

R-Cookies said:


> thank you ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> why thank you, good sir~
> here's my advice for perfect skin: eat, sleep, play video games....and use a sliiiight filter XD



I am a lady lol but good tips  I think I need to sleep more since I do those other ones often


----------



## kayleee

Cadbberry said:


> My god, you are gorgeous! What do you use on your skin, it looks so clear and smooth?



Literally I was gonna say that is the clearest most perfect skin I have ever seen!!


----------



## Rasha

well I admit that it's really just the filter lol


----------



## kayleee

R-Cookies said:


> well I admit that it's really just the filter lol



Well regardless of the filter you're still so pretty!


----------



## Rasha

kayleee said:


> Well regardless of the filter you're still so pretty!



thanks ;u;
I will post a pic of me without the filter tomorrow XD


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Alice

kayleee said:


> No worries friend I assure you I don't always go around taking pictures with my phone in front of my face
> Although it's quite a large phone so sometimes it's difficult not to loool
> I hope whatever is upsetting you gets resolved soon



I feel like I should add a little more. I really am sorry, and I probably deserved to get punished for that. You didn't deserve it. I spent a lot of time yesterday thinking about how awkward it was and regretting saying it. I didn't really apologize properly. Thank you.


----------



## kayleee

Alice said:


> I feel like I should add a little more. I really am sorry, and I probably deserved to get punished for that. You didn't deserve it. I spent a lot of time yesterday thinking about how awkward it was and regretting saying it. I didn't really apologize properly. Thank you.



It's all good. Thank you for the apology !


----------



## Rasha

2 pics from yesterday, no filter this time ^^



Spoiler: in da car









- - - Post Merge - - -

why did they get resized wtf


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

Super cool to see everyone!
Here's a pic of me from about a year ago, going cross-eyed looking at the camera:


And here's a farther-away pic of me from January, dressed as VS (far left):


----------



## biibii

NOPE


----------



## ganondork

updated picture of my face wow wow wow


----------



## Cadbberry

ganondork said:


> View attachment 137844
> 
> updated picture of my face wow wow wow



Your eyes are so sparkly and pretty and I love your necklace, everything about you is just cute!


----------



## Satu

um yeah hi... here's my face


----------



## ganondork

Cadbberry said:


> Your eyes are so sparkly and pretty and I love your necklace, everything about you is just cute!



aw thank you so much!!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Trundle




----------



## MrPicklez

Trundle said:


>



If this isn't your cover photo on Facebook, you're doing it wrong.



Spoiler: I got a new shirt from Forever 21 and I'm in love with it


----------



## Trundle

MrKisstoefur said:


> If this isn't your cover photo on Facebook, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I got a new shirt from Forever 21 and I'm in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137964



It was for quite awhile, but I don't want employers to see it for when I do go for jobs.


----------



## Cadbberry

MrKisstoefur said:


> If this isn't your cover photo on Facebook, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I got a new shirt from Forever 21 and I'm in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137964



Your beard is amazing! also that shirt looks real good


----------



## ganondork

MrKisstoefur said:


> If this isn't your cover photo on Facebook, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I got a new shirt from Forever 21 and I'm in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137964


 oh my god your beard game is so strong *heart eyes*


----------



## Dinosaurz

I look like a duck, shhhh


----------



## weesakins

hello =^__^=~



Spoiler


----------



## Bellsprout

Here's my ugly mug.



Spoiler: Avert thine eyes!


----------



## Amyy

weesakins said:


> hello =^__^=~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138351



girl youre gorgeous


----------



## weesakins

Amyy said:


> girl youre gorgeous



thank you thank you!! hehe


----------



## Ragdoll

Spoiler: my face is getting kinda chubby haha rip



(can u tell im sleep-deprived?)


----------



## Nataliesan

weesakins said:


> hello =^__^=~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138351



You are so pretty!


----------



## Chaotix

weesakins said:


> hello =^__^=~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138351



Cute pic as always.


----------



## biibii

feeling my outfit


----------



## Tianna

http://tigeramethyst.deviantart.com/art/Flawless-541900961

Me :3


----------



## Jamborenium

Spoiler: It's me again


----------



## AmenFashion

Haven't posted in a while; here's what my face looks like lol


Spoiler


----------



## weesakins

Nataliesan said:


> You are so pretty!





Chaotix said:


> Cute pic as always.



thank youu guys n_n


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Spoiler: Such Angry Face


----------



## kayleee

me ft. forest bg


----------



## PHOENIX

whats the harm


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## PHOENIX

That's correct  you won't be able to guess what I was looking at


----------



## Jas0n

PHOENIX said:


> View attachment 138755
> 
> whats the harm



Oh hello there fresh meat


----------



## Rasumii

Spoiler: Can't remember if I posted this or not


----------



## PHOENIX

Jas0n said:


> Oh hello there fresh meat



Please don't hurt me okay?


----------



## Usagimon

hullo uvu


Spoiler: i like dress up idk


----------



## Brad

Two shots of me in that short film, of which I posted the poster for earlier.



Spoiler


----------



## Jas0n

PHOENIX said:


> Please don't hurt me okay?



It's okay you're too attractive to hurt


----------



## piichinu

Brad said:


> Two shots of me in that short film, of which I posted the poster for earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



umm why does that guy have an owl head


----------



## Rasumii

Brad said:


> Two shots of me in that short film, of which I posted the poster for earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Awesome, good to see someone else into film! Though the Owl Head made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## Auri1898

Don't judge me.


----------



## Rasha

feel free to disagree, but real women grow beards :c


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

So many new and pretty faces! You guys are looking so nice!


----------



## Princess

Brad said:


> Two shots of me in that short film, of which I posted the poster for earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Aww congrats brad!


----------



## Xeno1000

Um uh yeah I'll come back in like a month when I've lost some more chub and put on some muscle mass and my hair is actually back from when I buzzed it a few weeks ago 

For now all you get is half of my face from my avatar pic. Which is still... Kinda ratchet.


----------



## Cure Whip

Spoiler







Here you go an updated me!


----------



## Locket

PasuteruHime said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140003
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go an updated me!



You're so pretty!


----------



## Lauren

This is me on Saturday, I haven't posted in months so i thought i would, my hair is v purple but looks so dark here >,,< oh and my new boyfriend, for those who don't know, my cheating scum bag of an ex is gone PPP​


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Lauren said:


> -snip-
> 
> This is me on Saturday, I haven't posted in months so i thought i would, my hair is v purple but looks so dark here >,,< oh and my new boyfriend, for those who don't know, my cheating scum bag of an ex is gone PPP​



That color is so pretty on you! And girl, hallelujah for getting rid of cheating scum!


----------



## kayleee

i call this look "im alive but dead inside"

also im 11


----------



## Lauren

ShinyYoshi said:


> That color is so pretty on you! And girl, hallelujah for getting rid of cheating scum!



Thank you shiny yoshi, it's nice to see an old face around &#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;


----------



## Cure Whip

Aithycou said:


> You're so pretty!



Thank you so much! I'm flattered!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

kayleee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140175
> 
> 
> i call this look "im alive but dead inside"
> 
> also im 11


I love your style!


----------



## MrPicklez

kayleee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140175
> 
> 
> i call this look "im alive but dead inside"
> 
> also im 11



nice dress fam


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Lauren said:


> This is me on Saturday, I haven't posted in months so i thought i would, my hair is v purple but looks so dark here >,,< oh and my new boyfriend, for those who don't know, my cheating scum bag of an ex is gone PPP​



You two look very cutie together.

Also I love your hair.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Me






22


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22



You look adorable *u* 




I'll post a pic of me here eventually, I just have a terrible camera on my phone... _yep, that's it..._


----------



## Lauren

Ryu said:


> Nice pic of you and your guy, *Lauren*.  You two look cute together.





CommanderLeahShepard said:


> You two look very cutie together.
> 
> Also I love your hair.



thank  you dears <333333


----------



## Sanaki

Lauren said:


> This is me on Saturday, I haven't posted in months so i thought i would, my hair is v purple but looks so dark here >,,< oh and my new boyfriend, for those who don't know, my cheating scum bag of an ex is gone PPP​



really pretty  your make up looks awesome too


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: what's poppin


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: what's poppin


----------



## Ragdoll

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: what's poppin



u finally decided to smile!!!!!

I can die in peace lol


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Javocado

Ryu said:


> Ayyy, Jav.  Nice shirt.  What's that design on it tho?



That would be Darth Vader slam-dunking the Death Star my friend.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Darian

That's my husband and me in Disneyland!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

MyLifeIsCake said:


> You look adorable *u*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a pic of me here eventually, I just have a terrible camera on my phone... _yep, that's it..._



I also suffer from terrible camer syndrome.  Fun fact: my camera does not have a selfie feature, so it won't flip its self around.  I have to physically turn my camera around to take a selfie, and it....it never looks right.

By the way, I've seen you on the forums and haven't had the chance to say it yet, but I /really/ like your lion avatar.  Steven Universe is one of my favorite things.


----------



## milkyi

*how do i delete my own posts lol*


----------



## Xeno1000

Yuelia said:


> I'm just gonna put this there, I swear its me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda just woke up soooo yeah. xD



Dye your hair a bluish white and you could pass for Sapphire. What up Steven Universe reference? I see Rose in yo profile so... Ya know.


----------



## milkyi

Xeno1000 said:


> Dye your hair a bluish white and you could pass for Sapphire. What up Steven Universe reference? I see Rose in yo profile so... Ya know.



Yeah. Steven U <3 Also is What up Steven Universe reference, a word play on "What up T-Shirt refrence?" ouo


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Yuelia said:


> I'm just gonna put this there, I swear its me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda just woke up soooo yeah. xD



You look really cute :3


----------



## milkyi

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> You look really cute :3



Awww, you're too kind!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Yuelia said:


> I'm just gonna put this there, I swear its me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> I kinda just woke up soooo yeah. xD[/QUOTE]We have similar haircuts.


----------



## Ragdoll

Spoiler: moving on to medium hair aw yeah


----------



## milkyi

Ragdoll said:


> Spoiler: moving on to medium hair aw yeah



You look really cute with that hairstyle! <3


----------



## Rasha

Yuelia said:


> I'm just gonna put this there, I swear its me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda just woke up soooo yeah. xD



omg I love your hair! you look so cute~'
where are your eyes tho?


----------



## SavyRabbit

everyone's so beautiful!


----------



## Xeno1000

Yuelia said:


> Yeah. Steven U <3 Also is What up Steven Universe reference, a word play on "What up T-Shirt refrence?" ouo



... Maybe... Okay yeah


----------



## milkyi

R-Cookies said:


> omg I love your hair! you look so cute~'
> where are your eyes tho?



Under my luxorious bangs  You'll never know how many eyes I have.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SavyRabbit said:


> everyone's so beautiful!
> View attachment 140674



You're really pretty <33


----------



## Lauren

Elin said:


> really pretty  your make up looks awesome too



Aww thank you! &#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

Spoiler






i'd like to imagine i'm at least slightly good looking


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

AmaiiTenshii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140756
> 
> 
> i'd like to imagine i'm at least slightly good looking



I like your skin. _Btw not creepy thing to say at all..._ 


No, but you rlly do have some nice skin. I'm jelly


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I like your skin. _Btw not creepy thing to say at all..._
> 
> 
> No, but you rlly do have some nice skin. I'm jelly



omg lmao thanks. i've never actually gotten a compliment on my skin before lol but i use a lot of those weird facemask things so they like make my skin soft and stuff and i use like fancy-ass soap so maybe that's why???? i dunno. i'm also like super immune to pimples for some reason too, like the last time i had one was months ago. but i do have rosacea so that kinda sucks.


----------



## mogyay

AmaiiTenshii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140756
> 
> 
> i'd like to imagine i'm at least slightly good looking



you are really cute. i like your nose ring a lot. i keep buying nose rings and bending them out of shape putting them in & it's a horrible horrible cycle


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

mogyay said:


> you are really cute. i like your nose ring a lot. i keep buying nose rings and bending them out of shape putting them in & it's a horrible horrible cycle



thank you aa ;; lol i actually got my current nose ring for like $5 at a flea market or something because before then i just had a little diamond stud that was like super hard to notice and people kept asking me when i got my nose pierced even though i've had it since i was in like 6th grade which was many years ago.

what i do for putting mine in though is instead of bending the two ends apart parallel to eachother so the ring makes a kinda V shape i pull them apart at an angle the same way you would a key ring so that it stays in shape. maybe that'll help?? it's kinda hard to describe lol.


----------



## oreo

just got off my 9 hour shift including overtime! 





inner feelings


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: Im the guy











- - - Post Merge - - -

of course, its sideways.


----------



## PHOENIX

One more


----------



## kayleee

my hair in its 'i woke up like this' phase


----------



## Jacob

smh dont stalk me


----------



## lizzy541

...


----------



## doveling

PHOENIX said:


> /snip/
> 
> One more



whaa- you remind me of liam payne from one direction : ' )
hope you don't feel offended ahah


----------



## Frostbitten

-points at my avi in the sidebar-

That's me on a good day XD


----------



## Albuns

kayleee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140925
> 
> 
> 
> my hair in its 'i woke up like this' phase



2preT4me


----------



## Roel

Spoiler: got a new septum ring!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Roel said:


> Spoiler: got a new septum ring!


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Jacob_lawall said:


> so i can show the world!



Preach it, fam!



Spoiler: IM UGLY AND IM PROUD


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Ryu said:


> Not gonna lie... That piece of toast and ice cream is making me hungry.  I think I might try to eat them while they scream



I couldn't wait, I had to have a bite of that toast  lol


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## MrPicklez

Jacob_lawall said:


> Im an ugly fetus, homies, but I havent posted a pic yet so i took this selfie today
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Ayyy
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry its enormous, and possibly a little orange, the computer makes the color all wierd ;D
> View attachment 141233



that guy in the back is bae af


----------



## Sanaki

MrKisstoefur said:


> that guy in the back is bae af



lmaoooo 

i didn't expect him to look like that


----------



## mogyay

Spoiler



dltd



dis me to the side where u can't even see me really, also not smiling because that's not my thing~~~ but i quite liked it and i haven't updated a picture of me in many many months


----------



## visibleghost

asdfghjk


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

mogyay said:


> it me


Just wanted to let you know it doesn't work.


----------



## visibleghost

thats annoying i checked if it worked before n it did?? oh well w/e i'll fix it later ): ty for telling me


----------



## mogyay

hariolari said:


> You kind of look like Epona/Annie here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just wanted to let you know it doesn't work.



aaaah she is super super pretty so that's v flattering! C:


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## classically.trained

Roel said:


> Spoiler: got a new septum ring!



You look just like Scott Hoying from Pentatonix!  Is it just me?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

acaddict1 said:


> You look just like Scott Hoying from Pentatonix!  Is it just me?


Oh my God, that's who they look like! I knew they looked like someone and said the first person that came to mind, but you nailed it.


----------



## classically.trained

hariolari said:


> Oh my God, that's who they look like! I knew they looked like someone and said the first person that came to mind, but you nailed it.



LOL glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## classically.trained

Spoiler: This is me :p








I like this one cause it's candid


----------



## Chaotix

mogyay said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141680
> 
> 
> 
> dis me to the side where u can't even see me really, also not smiling because that's not my thing~~~ but i quite liked it and i haven't updated a picture of me in many many months



you look almost like your avatar but cuter.


----------



## mogyay

Chaotix said:


> you look almost like your avatar but cuter.



aaaa ;_; that is so kind! thank you very much!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

acaddict1 said:


> Spoiler: This is me :p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one cause it's candid


Awwww you are so cute ^_^


----------



## classically.trained

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Awwww you are so cute ^_^



Awww thank you!


----------



## Clavis

Pink hair wig. 



Spoiler


----------



## Trundle

Clavis said:


> Pink hair wig. I look 11 but i'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141821



I don't understand why everyone says they look 11 (or like anything 13 and under). None of you look like you're 11. Is it some kind of deep insecurity or affirmation you need to give yourself?


----------



## Clavis

Trundle said:


> I don't understand why everyone says they look 11 (or like anything 13 and under). None of you look like you're 11. Is it some kind of deep insecurity or affirmation you need to give yourself?



Ugh. I do get from where you're coming, and yeah on a psychological level it's the fact that i've always been surrounded by people older than me, especially school, so yeah it's some sort of weird insecurity i guess.


----------



## Trundle

Clavis said:


> Ugh. I do get from where you're coming, and yeah on a psychological level it's the fact that i've always been surrounded by people older than me, especially school, so yeah it's some sort of weird insecurity i guess.



Thanks for the response, I know it's probably not the most fun to talk about in public on a forum.

Also, here is my current look: aa


----------



## ams

Dude I have the opposite problem, I'm pretty sure I look way older than I really am. Be proud of your youthful faces!

And you have beautiful eyes Clavis!


----------



## kayleee

Trundle said:


> I don't understand why everyone says they look 11 (or like anything 13 and under). None of you look like you're 11. Is it some kind of deep insecurity or affirmation you need to give yourself?



Maybe it's something as simple as people always assuming they are way younger than they really are? Why read so much into it


----------



## Javocado

Trundle said:


> Thanks for the response, I know it's probably not the most fun to talk about in public on a forum.
> 
> Also, here is my current look:



Lemme fog those lenses up real quick baby boy


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Trundle said:


> I don't understand why everyone says they look 11 (or like anything 13 and under). None of you look like you're 11. Is it some kind of deep insecurity or affirmation you need to give yourself?


I think it's just an exaggeration.


----------



## Akimari

Oh man I'm actually posting in this thread. Here we go.

Filter on:



Spoiler







Filter off:


Spoiler







I'd insert an obligatory "so ugly" comment but I'm trying to learn to actually like myself so that'd be useless.


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## Mariah

Akimari said:


> Oh man I'm actually posting in this thread. Here we go.
> 
> Filter on:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141915
> 
> 
> 
> Filter off:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141917
> 
> 
> 
> I'd insert an obligatory "so ugly" comment but I'm trying to learn to actually like myself so that'd be useless.



You look way better without the filter.


----------



## Akimari

Jacob_lawall said:


> Woah ur gorgeous



Aha, thank you~



Mariah said:


> You look way better without the filter.



Yeah, looking back on that picture the filter does ruin it quite a bit. I have another version of it without the filter, but it's not saved on my computer. Either way, thank you~ It's nice knowing that I can still look alright without needing some color filters.


----------



## Rasha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> Thanks for the response, I know it's probably not the most fun to talk about in public on a forum.
> 
> Also, here is my current look:



you have a really adorable face, also really nice hair and smile!


----------



## KCourtnee

My boyfriend and I at a Lana Del Rey concert back in May. Totally ruined though because we were all waiting over an hour for her to play only to see that she postponed the performance and later cancelled it. I still got my money back but I wanted a concert... Not my money back... >:/ lol anyways... Yeah I think you should be able to tell which one I am.


----------



## xiaonu

I'm probably going to delete this later but here's me. ><; I recently got a new job and my executive said "You literally look like you're 12". I took it with a grain of salt, so whatever.
Everyone is very pretty and handsome *v*


----------



## KCourtnee

Trundle said:


> Thanks for the response, I know it's probably not the most fun to talk about in public on a forum.
> 
> Also, here is my current look:



lol idk how old you are so I hope Im not being a pedophiles by saying you're cute. Haha I love glasses 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> I'm probably going to delete this later but here's me. ><; I recently got a new job and my executive said "You literally look like you're 12". I took it with a grain of salt, so whatever.
> Everyone is very pretty and handsome *v*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141952



You literally look like you're 7 or 8 in that second picture. Not an insult though, just emphasizing how young you look there 0_0


----------



## Ramza

*The Soul Behind The Shetpost*


----------



## Chaotix

xiaonu said:


> I'm probably going to delete this later but here's me. ><; I recently got a new job and my executive said "You literally look like you're 12". I took it with a grain of salt, so whatever.
> Everyone is very pretty and handsome *v*



You look cute and so what if ppl think that you look like you're 12 and as long as deep down inside that you look beautiful it's all that really matters.


----------



## xiaonu

Chaotix said:


> You look cute and so what if ppl think that you look like you're 12 and as long as deep down inside that you look beautiful it's all that really matters.



Ah Thank you ^^;; you're right.


----------



## Jas0n

Guys, let's keep things friendly. If you have nothing nice to say, please don't say it at all! This is a thread for people sharing their pictures, whatever they look like or however they choose to portray themselves. If somebody isn't stereotypically pretty, or doesn't think themselves to be, they shouldn't be shunned off from this thread.


----------



## Rasha

this is what I look like (again)..my nose looks kinda weird because it's still very swollen and I have stitches and stuff...
my arm is quite meaty roflmao



Spoiler


----------



## Sanaki

R-Cookies said:


> this is what I look like (again)..my nose looks kinda weird because it's still very swollen and I have stitches and stuff...
> my arm is quite meaty roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



it doesn't look weird at all  you look really pretty


----------



## Akimari

R-Cookies said:


> this is what I look like (again)..my nose looks kinda weird because it's still very swollen and I have stitches and stuff...
> my arm is quite meaty roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I think you look quite stunning in this picture! That shirt looks REALLY pretty on you, black seems to suit you really well~


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: I look 12 guys, c'mon




Haircut and beard trim pt 2


----------



## cheezyfries

i never thought i'd be posting here haha but i'm on the left! yes i look like i'm ten, thank you very much



Spoiler:


----------



## KCourtnee

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: I look 12 guys, c'mon
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141974
> Haircut and beard trim pt 2



LMAO!! 

That caption xD


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Chaotix

cheezyfries said:


> i never thought i'd be posting here haha but i'm on the left! yes i look like i'm ten, thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



You have a nice smile tho.


----------



## MrPicklez

Ryu said:


> Yes, because 12 year olds all have beards



i had chest hair and peach fuzz when i was 11

come at me


----------



## PHOENIX

MrKisstoefur said:


> i had chest hair and peach fuzz when i was 11
> 
> come at me



I bet you never got bullied in school then


----------



## epona

-


----------



## PHOENIX

epona said:


> so we went out last night
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it all started out so well we were lookin fly my fringe was on point i was channelin my inner 90s goth
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142207View attachment 142208
> 
> 
> 
> and then alcohol happened and i came home like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142209
> 
> 
> 
> oops



What the hell happened!?  is that you or your friend?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

epona said:


> so we went out last night
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it all started out so well we were lookin fly my fringe was on point i was channelin my inner 90s goth
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142207View attachment 142208
> 
> 
> 
> and then alcohol happened and i came home like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142209
> 
> 
> 
> oops


rip epona

69 - 420


----------



## ZekkoXCX

epona said:


> so we went out last night
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it all started out so well we were lookin fly my fringe was on point i was channelin my inner 90s goth
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142207View attachment 142208
> 
> 
> 
> and then alcohol happened and i came home like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142209
> 
> 
> 
> oops



ZOMFGWTF! what happened?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> so we went out last night


----------



## epona

PHOENIX said:


> What the hell happened!?  is that you or your friend?



it's me haha, it's just the result of wearing killer heels and drinking a lot of vodka, i fell over so many times and i have bruises all over my arms from people grabbing them to help pull me up hahahahah


----------



## PHOENIX

epona said:


> it's me haha, it's just the result of wearing killer heels and drinking a lot of vodka, i fell over so many times and i have bruises all over my arms from people grabbing them to help pull me up hahahahah



Lol #neverdrinkingagain! at least you had fun


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

hariolari said:


> Looks like you had a fun night lol.


Immediately after sending I managed to do these to myself. Sober. In front of people. At work. In a hospital.



Spoiler: My boo boo's :(


----------



## abelsister

this was a couple months ago but whatever....


----------



## Athera

I know i'm 2 years late but is it TOO LATE to post a photo with me with some baked beans?


----------



## PHOENIX

Athera said:


> View attachment 142726
> 
> I know i'm 2 years late but is it TOO LATE to post a photo with me with some baked beans?



It's never too late to post a photo with baked beans. Never!


----------



## Athera

I thought so!


----------



## Naekoya

Mew  >w<
​


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

naekoya said:


> Mew  >w<
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



what


----------



## Naekoya

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> what



hi =w=


----------



## Sanaki

naekoya said:


> hi =w=



they can't read what ur saying that's why they said what


----------



## Javocado

PHOENIX said:


> It's never too late to post a photo with baked beans. Never!



2 years dang where you bean?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Athera

Thankyou so much! Beans never fail to enhance anyone's beauty.

- - - Post Merge - - -

haha! Oh god, puns... but thankyou?


----------



## Wholockian

When I'm not a big ball of fuzz:


Spoiler






Ignore the stupid look on my face, my brother was making me laugh, and that was the result of holding it in


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## Naekoya

Jacob_lawall said:


> I have always loved your look, you are very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> well i have brown hair, usually spiky, sometimes pushed to the side
> you  can see in my profpic but ill post it again here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142890



Haha! Thanks Jacob xD
loving that hair style tho! c:


----------



## Athera

aw you look so sweet! Was this on your prom/ball?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Jacob_lawall said:


> I have always loved your look, you are very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> well i have brown hair, usually spiky, sometimes pushed to the side
> you  can see in my profpic but ill post it again here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142890



why is there so many hot ppl who here on tbt


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## sock

Wholockian said:


> When I'm not a big ball of fuzz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142881
> 
> 
> Ignore the stupid look on my face, my brother was making me laugh, and that was the result of holding it in


You look beautiful of course 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg well I've been nervous to do this but as Wholockian has then here you go guys, me and my piggy:



Spoiler: meh


----------



## Togekid

Bump!


----------



## Jarrad

mayorjoe said:


> Okay... I'm gonna regret this
> 
> I had to fill over the background as I don't wanna get tracked down
> 
> But aside from that...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: oh dear
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142934



I think you need to be older than 13 to post pictures of yourself, for safety reasons.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Oblivia

Please be aware that you must be 13 years or older to post a picture.  Thank you!


----------



## oreo

--


----------



## radical6

Spoiler: i hatemy life








im a ***** and cant smile


----------



## sock

Ryu said:


> WHAT IS THAT ADORABLE CREATURE IN YOUR HANDS?!?!?


My cute little guinea piggy :3



Spoiler: Here you go! ^^


----------



## Princess

my boyfriend and I with tyler the creator


----------



## Jake

Princess said:


> my boyfriend and eye with tyler the creator



there u go i fixed it for u

also hi halloti


----------



## Princess

Jake. said:


> there u go i fixed it for u
> 
> also hi halloti



hahaha youre so cute
and hes asleep rn but im sure he says hi back


----------



## StiX

I'm back after a year or so... (maybe two?) I guess everyone I knew is already gone ;_;.

Anyway, this is me now. Wasn't feeling well + everyone knows kittens can cure almost everything~


----------



## Jacob

[img


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Miele

This was taken on my way to go see Jurassic World with my best friend ^^
sorry if the image is huge;-;


Spoiler


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I found all of my new baes


----------



## Albuns

sock said:


> My cute little guinea piggy :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here you go! ^^



*GASP* Too fluffy... must hug, mus- *dies*


----------



## tui

Spoiler


----------



## himeki

tui said:


> Spoiler



You're really pretty~


----------



## sock

Ryu said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> *Looks at your guinea pig*
> 
> omg.....OMG...SO CUTE....SO CUTE...CUTE..CU--*explodes*


Please don't explode, that would make me very sad. But I understand xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> *GASP* Too fluffy... must hug, mus- *dies*



STAHP. I DO NOT WANT TO KILL ANYONE BECAUSE OF MY PIG


----------



## Albuns

sock said:


> Please don't explode, that would make me very sad. But I understand xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> STAHP. I DO NOT WANT TO KILL ANYONE BECAUSE OF MY PIG



NO, piggy must live and spread it's furry butt far and wide for the world to go "D'AWW~"


----------



## sock

Alby-Kun said:


> NO, piggy must live and spread it's furry butt far and wide for the world to go "D'AWW~"


xDD I love the good vibes my piggy is spreading!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Guys, pretty sure there's a thread to post pet pics. Just saying. It cultures up this thread.


----------



## sock

hariolari said:


> Guys, pretty sure there's a thread to post pet pics. Just saying. It cultures up this thread.


I'm sorry. Someone asked about my pig though, and I felt like there was no problem in sharing 1 more picture here. And I'm pretty sure you meant clutters.


----------



## laurenx

havent been on in awhile but to welcome myself back, heres a recent picture


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

*TO MANY UGH*


----------



## pafupafu

im the cutest person i know
i don't have any pictures on-hand though, just on my flashdrive


----------



## mogyay

laurenx said:


> havent been on in awhile but to welcome myself back, heres a recent picture
> View attachment 143647



you're insanely pretty & that top is adorable!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

laurenx said:


> havent been on in awhile but to welcome myself back, heres a recent picture


----------



## nicolla

this is me hello

v spooky & mysterious


----------



## Aryxia

nicolla said:


> View attachment 144029
> 
> this is me hello
> 
> v spooky & mysterious



Your hair is majestic.


----------



## nicolla

thank uuuu :$ :$, currently my bangs dont do that thing anymore which makes me want to Cry but i am trying to get it back like that


----------



## OreoTerror

One of my little babies and I. c:


----------



## epona




----------



## Aestivate

It has been 3 months so here is an update


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## laurenx

mogyay said:


> you're insanely pretty & that top is adorable!



thank you sm babe, bought it at forever 21 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> You have a really nice sense of style.
> 
> Also, that litter box has a nice design.



thanks boo  my king kitty will only poop in style so we had to get a cute one 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> You have a really nice sense of style.
> 
> Also, that litter box has a nice design.



thanks boo  my king kitty will only poop in style so we had to get a cute one


----------



## mintellect

When you want to post a picture but you're under 13...

Everyone's pics look nice though!


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler












me and bae


----------



## Chiisanacx

Spoiler





Me being a weaboo like always


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> /spoiler]
> 
> me and bae[/QUOTE]What a beautiful pair! :)


----------



## Celty

Spoiler







c:


----------



## remiaphasia

Spoiler







it me


----------



## Locket

remiaphasia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144139
> 
> 
> 
> it me



You look really pretty! I love the dress!


----------



## remiaphasia

Aithycou said:


> You look really pretty! I love the dress!



Thanks


----------



## SockHead

hariolari said:


> What a beautiful pair!



aww jess!!! ^_^


----------



## MrPicklez

laurenx said:


> thank you sm babe, bought it at forever 21
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thanks boo  my king kitty will only poop in style so we had to get a cute one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thanks boo  my king kitty will only poop in style so we had to get a cute one



Forever 21 is where I get all of my clothes as well


----------



## Damniel

Hm I don't know if I should post.....


Spoiler



Not posting yet


----------



## lizzy541

//////


----------



## Akimari

I got my senior pictures taken, and I actually liked some of them :O


Spoiler







These two were my favorite though.~


----------



## AS176

Me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Akimari said:


> I got my senior pictures taken, and I actually liked some of them :O
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144278View attachment 144279
> 
> 
> 
> These two were my favorite though.~



Your pics are really pretty!


----------



## Xeno1000

What the heck I'm gonna put a pic up here anyway.



Spoiler:  avert your eyes








I mean avert your eyes from my disgusting room  see ya in a month which is when I think I'll post another pic...


----------



## KatTayle

Don't have any good pics from lately but this is from a few months ago, still look basically the same anyway



Spoiler


----------



## Akimari

AS176 said:


> View attachment 144281
> Me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Your pics are really pretty!



Thank you! Yours are quite cute as well


----------



## Damniel

--


----------



## riummi

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok here we go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Brace for Impact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i know I'm ugly so shhhhh



Omg wtf u look just like my cousin o.e


----------



## radical6

cringe


----------



## Damniel

riummi said:


> Omg wtf u look just like my cousin o.e



Maybe I am hehe


----------



## Chris

[removed]

Taken last Sunday at Disneyland Paris. 



Spoiler: Zoomed out.



[removed]


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Everyone on here is so pretty!

From Alton Towers yesterday



Spoiler:  Bonus


----------



## Xeno1000

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok here we go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Brace for Impact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i know I'm ugly so shhhhh



Bruh stop with the self deprecation  ya look fine. And you play Xenoblade so aayyy lol


----------



## Damniel

N





Tina said:


> [removed]
> 
> Taken last Sunday at Disneyland Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Zoomed out.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



You look really pretty Tina!


----------



## mogyay

Tina said:


> Taken last Sunday at Disneyland Paris.



your legs are so long, i'm jealous! you're super pretty!



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Everyone on here is so pretty!
> 
> From Alton Towers yesterday



alton towers wheeey i've been there plenty times! you two are super duper cute!!!

& daniel you are not ugly you're a grade A cutie pie


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

mogyay said:


> your legs are so long, i'm jealous! you're super pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> alton towers wheeey i've been there plenty times! you two are super duper cute!!!
> 
> & daniel you are not ugly you're a grade A cutie pie



Awww thank you ^_^


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> Taken last Sunday at Disneyland Paris. (:
> 
> [spoiler=Zoomed out.][img][/spoiler][/QUOTE]When did you go back to dark hair? I like it!
> 
> Also, where do you get your jeans? As a fellow long legged girl I have trouble finding places that carry a good variety long jeans in store.


----------



## Damniel

mogyay said:


> your legs are so long, i'm jealous! you're super pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> alton towers wheeey i've been there plenty times! you two are super duper cute!!!
> 
> & daniel you are not ugly you're a grade A cutie pie



Haha thanks! My friends call me adorable but i'm like how?


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> [removed]
> 
> Taken last Sunday at Disneyland Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Zoomed out.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Pretty girl in pretty place.


----------



## Chris

Thank you for the compliments. <3 

*Leah* - Lovely pic, and Alton Towers is so much fun!  



hariolari said:


> When did you go back to dark hair? I like it!
> 
> Also, where do you get your jeans? As a fellow long legged girl I have trouble finding places that carry a good variety long jeans in store.



Not sure where you're from, but my best fitting jeans have all been imported from a Japanese site called dreamvs.jp. Can't quite seem to find anything in the UK that fits me quite as well - even with a belt they wouldn't stay up, but couldn't get a smaller size due to the length being off or the thigh being too tight while too loose on the waist. Before I began importing them I used to buy from New Look & River Island.


----------



## Albuns

Fugly face is fugly, Ya!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Alby-Kun said:


> Fugly face is fugly, Ya!
> 
> View attachment 144432



i thought you were a girl


----------



## Nightmares

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> i thought you were a girl



Alby-KUN not Alby-CHAN


----------



## Albuns

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> i thought you were a girl



Ahahahahaha~
What EVER made you thought such a thing? xP


----------



## oswaldies

L CocoaBean said:


> Alby-KUN not Alby-CHAN



Chan can also mean child


----------



## Albuns

oswaldies said:


> Chan can also mean child



Well I am technically a child.
So yaas, chan would work too~


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Alby-Kun said:


> Fugly face is fugly, Ya!
> 
> View attachment 144432



You're not fugly, you look super cool!


----------



## Albuns

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> You're not fugly, you look super cool!



xD D'aww, thankies~


----------



## Princess

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and bae



omg this is so cute


----------



## doveling

Call me Daniel said:


> Ok here we go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Brace for Impact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i know I'm ugly so shhhhh



hi dan ahhh
looking fab


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Damniel

peoyne said:


> hi dan ahhh
> looking fab


Haha thanks I try too!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> Thank you for the compliments. <3
> 
> *Leah* - Lovely pic, and Alton Towers is so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you're from, but my best fitting jeans have all been imported from a Japanese site called dreamvs.jp. Can't quite seem to find anything in the UK that fits me quite as well - even with a belt they wouldn't stay up, but couldn't get a smaller size due to the length being off or the thigh being too tight while too loose on the waist. Before I began importing them I used to buy from New Look & River Island.


Thank you! I have the hardest time finding my length in my size.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ryu said:


> Wait, wha???  There's a Disneyland in Paris?!
> 
> 
> And now I am curious about how many Disneylands there are in the world and where they each are....


Florida
Cali
Paris
Tokyo
Hong Kong
And soon, Shanghai


----------



## Nightmares




----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## peppy villager

whenever i smile i look like im plotting someone's murder but oh well


----------



## Celty

Crunchy said:


> whenever i smile i look like im plotting someone's murder but oh well
> View attachment 144641



You're really pretty, Crunchy! c:


----------



## AS176

Crunchy said:


> whenever i smile i look like im plotting someone's murder but oh well
> View attachment 144641



Nice pic! I like your hair


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Crunchy said:


> whenever i smile i look like im plotting someone's murder but oh well


----------



## Sanaki

Spoiler: large image and idk why its sideways x.x


----------



## Albuns

Elin said:


> Spoiler: large image and idk why its sideways x.x
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144660



You have quite the pair of captivating eyes~


----------



## Sanaki

Alby-Kun said:


> You have quite the pair of captivating eyes~



thank you ^^


----------



## mogyay

Elin said:


> Spoiler: large image and idk why its sideways x.x
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144660



you're beautiful and can you please teach me how to do eyeliner


----------



## DynosaurDollie

My avatar is me =) I felt really cute that day. When I try to attach the pic it seems really big to me...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

DynosaurDollie said:


> My avatar is me =) I felt really cute that day. When I try to attach the pic it seems really big to me...


I think we have the same glasses.


----------



## DynosaurDollie

Well they are pretty cute glasses. I love them, which is a good thing as I am blind as a bat without them.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

DynosaurDollie said:


> Well they are pretty cute glasses. I love them, which is a good thing as I am blind as a bat without them.


Where are they from?

I'm terribly blind without my glasses or contacts. It's making me consider lasex if they get worse.


----------



## DynosaurDollie

Mine are just basic ray bans from the local eye store. I disliked most of the other options. 

I've been considering laser eye correction too, mostly because mine are getting worse and it's so pricey to get new glasses.


----------



## peppy villager

Celty said:


> You're really pretty, Crunchy! c:





AS176 said:


> Nice pic! I like your hair





hariolari said:


> You're adorable! Hardly look like you might kill someone, and it's more he angle than your smile that hints it.



thank you all n_n <3


----------



## Celty

Elin said:


> Spoiler: large image and idk why its sideways x.x
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144660



Wow, your eyes *^* I really like your cat-eye!  I wish I could do liquid eyeliner that well...the wings always come out uneven :c



DynosaurDollie said:


> My avatar is me =) I felt really cute that day. When I try to attach the pic it seems really big to me...



You're really pretty too! c:  I like your septum piercing.  I've always wanted to get one but I don't quite think I can pull off the look.


----------



## DynosaurDollie

Celty said:


> Wow, your eyes *^* I really like your cat-eye!  I wish I could do liquid eyeliner that well...the wings always come out uneven :c
> 
> 
> 
> You're really pretty too! c:  I like your septum piercing.  I've always wanted to get one but I don't quite think I can pull off the look.



Awe thank you!! I love my septum, I wasn't sure at first if I'd pull it off either. I fell in love with it right away though it's actually my favourite out of all of mine.

Flawless wings with eye liner takes a lot of practice, even the most skilled still messes it up now and then I am sure. I think she did a great job with her eye liner though.


----------



## Sanaki

mogyay said:


> you're beautiful and can you please teach me how to do eyeliner



omg thanks haha 

I recently found a new way to do it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celty said:


> Wow, your eyes *^* I really like your cat-eye!  I wish I could do liquid eyeliner that well...the wings always come out uneven :c



thanks :3 and mine come out uneven a lot too.. cause my left eye comes out better every time :/


----------



## KarlaKGB

Elin said:


> Spoiler: large image and idk why its sideways x.x
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 144660



*ＤＡＮＫ*


----------



## Sanaki

KarlaKGB said:


> *ＤＡＮＫ*



ofc you do it here too


----------



## laurenx

can't really see half my face but w/e the other day !


----------



## Mikerd

It's SMOKIN' hot in here.
(Low quality webcam :C)


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: tfw you start playing animal crossing again!!!


----------



## dr4gonite

it me


----------



## MrPicklez

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: tfw you start playing animal crossing again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145057



Are you single and/or ready to mingle?


----------



## radical6

Spoiler: i wanted 2 show off my dress


----------



## Ramza

Spoiler: scruff n' puff


----------



## Jake

Ramza said:


> Spoiler: scruff n' puff
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145217



OMG its jigglypuff u get a prize


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

I haven't uploaded one in like a year, and I've discovered eyeliner since soooo



Spoiler: apologies for the quality and if it's upside down bc I don't trust my tablet


----------



## Ramza

thank


----------



## mogyay

Chipped-Teacup said:


> I haven't uploaded one in like a year, and I've discovered eyeliner since soooo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: apologies for the quality and if it's upside down bc I don't trust my tablet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145218



aaa you're so beautiful chipped-teacup! it took me years to master eyeliner, you're such a pro!


----------



## SockHead

laurenx said:


> View attachment 145001
> can't really see half my face but w/e the other day !



CATFISH


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

mogyay said:


> aaa you're so beautiful chipped-teacup! it took me years to master eyeliner, you're such a pro!



Thank you  and always use a plastic card of some sort haha, best trick I've found 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dilute said:


> Man I love your smile so much :')



Why thank you :0


----------



## Naekoya

managed to dye my hair pink! >w<​


----------



## Chaotix

naekoya said:


> managed to dye my hair pink! >w<
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Cute pic and u almost look like your avy.


----------



## Naekoya

Chaotix said:


> Cute pic and u almost look like your avy.



thank you! yeah ~ I actually requested to make it look similar haha ;D


----------



## Jas0n

As Tina got back from France, I headed over there.

Few pictures of myself from the week:


Spoiler



My house for the week:





Few other pictures:


----------



## Chris

Jas0n said:


> As Tina got back from France, I headed over there.
> 
> Few pictures of myself from the week:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My house for the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few other pictures:



Had already peaked at your pics on Facebook, but looks like a blast. That picture of you and Laurence is so cute. <3


----------



## laurenx

SockHead said:


> CATFISH



laughing


----------



## Peter

Jas0n said:


> My house for the week:



that house looks amazing, and the view!! looks like you had a great time hahaha


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jas0n said:


> As Tina got back from France, I headed over there.
> 
> Few pictures of myself from the week:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My house for the week:
> 
> 
> Few other pictures:
> [img]
> 
> [img]
> 
> [img][/spoiler][/QUOTE]Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Ramza

Spoiler: This game is the GREATEST game


----------



## AS176

naekoya said:


> managed to dye my hair pink! >w<
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice picture! I wanna dye my hair someday but I doubt I will lol


----------



## Cam1

Ramza said:


> Spoiler: This game is the GREATEST game
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145386



I REMEMBER THAT GAME


----------



## laurenx

after crying like a baby various times, having many problematic issues pop up, and waking up groggily and only getting 3 hours of sleep...this t-shirt accurately describes my day. sorry for the crappy webcam selfie just had to share this tee my friend got me


----------



## Beardo

laurenx said:


> View attachment 145439
> after crying like a baby various times, having many problematic issues pop up, and waking up groggily and only getting 3 hours of sleep...this t-shirt accurately describes my day. sorry for the crappy webcam selfie just had to share this tee my friend got me



That shirt is awesome, haha


----------



## laurenx

Beardo said:


> That shirt is awesome, haha



ive got a matching crewneck sweatshirt


----------



## Beardo

I can post selfies now that I am a Jewish adult


----------



## SockHead

beardo doesnt have a beard :[



laurenx said:


> View attachment 145439
> after crying like a baby various times, having many problematic issues pop up, and waking up groggily and only getting 3 hours of sleep...this t-shirt accurately describes my day. sorry for the crappy webcam selfie just had to share this tee my friend got me



krusty!! lookin kute


----------



## Beardo

srry

will grow one in the future


----------



## Wish




----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Beardo

Dilute said:


> Man I love your eyes, they're really pretty.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Trundle

Wish said:


>



that plat smirk


----------



## Wish

Trundle said:


> that plat smirk



U KNOW WATS UP


----------



## esweeeny

Hey everyone! It's been a while. how's everyone's sunday doing?!


----------



## KiloPatches

Rate Which Look you prefer..... can't decide i I should grow my hair back out or not or dye my hair again or not: 

1. Blonde Hair, Long, Make Up, Contacts




2. Natural Hair Color, pulled back, glasses off, no make-up. 




3. Heavy Blonde Highlights, bangs, no make-up, glasses off, 




4. Natural Hair Colour (the longest it has ever been), glasses on, no make-up




5. Pixie cut and blonde highlights (current look), no make-up, glasses on. 





What do ou guys think? As Snooty villagers say, "What should my next look be?" based on the above pictures. Or should I stick with what I have now? 

Girls with long hair, you will know it is high maintenance, and my Pixie cut is fairly easy to maintain, other than that I need to get it trimmed often to maintain the look, and the highlights grow out pretty fast too, so that gets costly also, wheras with long hair, highlights tend to last because I am not chopping them off every 2 months. 

Aestentically though, what is the best look for me, in your opinion?


----------



## Rasha

You're always gorgeous, Kilo


----------



## riummi

@kilo : i like 4 the best c:


----------



## himeki

Beardo said:


> I can post selfies now that I am a Jewish adult
> 
> View attachment 145448



You're super pretty. Just saying.


----------



## KiloPatches

Bahamut said:


> You're always gorgeous, Kilo



Thank you, Bahamut  With the trend of all the beautiful people I see on TBT on this thread, if I were to trace back and see if you posted any pics, I have no doubt I could say the same for you, with outmost honesty  You are very sweet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> @kilo : i like 4 the best c:



I have heard mixed reviews with that pic! So thank you for offering your honest opinion! It has been basically a rough debate between my current look (the pixie cut) and Pic #4 as you said, with the long hair I had before. Growing it out again would take quite a while. And as always there is that awkward "transition phase" (both males and females can relate to this!) when growing your hair out from short to long - where it is somewhere in the middle and just looks absolutely awful for a few months.... yuck... there is nothing you can do with it. There is no real style or trend that suits that particular length. You just have to grin and bear it until it grows out to something decent, or if you can't tolerate it, go back to cutting it short again! Hahaha.... But yes, I will have to go through that to attain that length again. Oh boy! XD Plus, there were several reasons I went Pixie..... my hair dried much faster with the amount of swimming I do each week, especially hitting the pool between classes, and carrying my backpack was annoying since my hair would get caught under the strap. There was a funny BuzzFeed video about the trials and tribulations of having long hair. But alas, there are days I do miss it..... *sigh*.


----------



## riummi

> I have heard mixed reviews with that pic! So thank you for offering your honest opinion! It has been basically a rough debate between my current look (the pixie cut) and Pic #4 as you said, with the long hair I had before. Growing it out again would take quite a while. And as always there is that awkward "transition phase" (both males and females can relate to this!) when growing your hair out from short to long - where it is somewhere in the middle and just looks absolutely awful for a few months.... yuck... there is nothing you can do with it. There is no real style or trend that suits that particular length. You just have to grin and bear it until it grows out to something decent, or if you can't tolerate it, go back to cutting it short again! Hahaha.... But yes, I will have to go through that to attain that length again. Oh boy! XD Plus, there were several reasons I went Pixie..... my hair dried much faster with the amount of swimming I do each week, especially hitting the pool between classes, and carrying my backpack was annoying since my hair would get caught under the strap. There was a funny BuzzFeed video about the trials and tribulations of having long hair. But alas, there are days I do miss it..... *sigh*.



np! I think you look lovely with long dark hair, since it also acts as a sort of "frame" for your face c: Ahah yes that awkward phase ;-; i remember it well. Longer hair certainly is a pain to maintain but whichever is easiest for you c:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

KiloPatches said:


> Rate Which Look you prefer..... can't decide i I should grow my hair back out or not or dye my hair again or not:
> 
> 1. Blonde Hair, Long, Make Up, Contacts
> 
> 2. Natural Hair Color, pulled back, glasses off, no make-up.
> [IMG]
> 3. Heavy Blonde Highlights, bangs, no make-up, glasses off,
> [IMG]
> 4. Natural Hair Colour (the longest it has ever been), glasses on, no make-up
> [IMG]
> 5. Pixie cut and blonde highlights (current look), no make-up, glasses on.
> [IMG]
> 
> What do ou guys think? As Snooty villagers say, "What should my next look be?" based on the above pictures. Or should I stick with what I have now?
> 
> Girls with long hair, you will know it is high maintenance, and my Pixie cut is fairly easy to maintain, other than that I need to get it trimmed often to maintain the look, and the highlights grow out pretty fast too, so that gets costly also, wheras with long hair, highlights tend to last because I am not chopping them off every 2 months.
> 
> Aestentically though, what is the best look for me, in your opinion?[/QUOTE]I like number 4 best. But maybe with balayage instead of highlights. They'd last longer, require less upkeep, and I feel like hey would suit you better.


----------



## KiloPatches

hariolari said:


> I like number 4 best. But maybe with balayage instead of highlights. They'd last longer, require less upkeep, and I feel like hey would suit you better.



I had honestly never heard of balayage before! OMG that effect is gorgeous! It would totally work for the length I had! To give you an idea:






My hair was quite long, but to truly make the most of that color effect, it seems, based on photos I have seen, I would need to curl it often and style it. That is not often the type of thing I do. This is basically what my hair does on its own, a slight wave, usually from being in a ponytail or brim being in a braid or bun (at the time this photo was taken I was a drill commander also, so often times I would gel my hair and hairspray it solid into a bun to military standard), but I am a civillian now. I like the Pixie also because I can play with it a bit, mess it around, there really is no "bad way" to style it, or any "bed head", with this style, whereas with long hair I would often get a lot of frizz if I didn't condition properly. But damn.... balayage is soooo gorgeous. If done right, and if styled right too. I am just not sure if I have the patience..... Hmmm..... decisions......

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> np! I think you look lovely with long dark hair, since it also acts as a sort of "frame" for your face c: Ahah yes that awkward phase ;-; i remember it well. Longer hair certainly is a pain to maintain but whichever is easiest for you c:




Hahaha........ With the above photo I posted you can see my predicament of just HOW long my hair was! So going from Pixie in #5 to THAT...... it would honestly take like 5 years at least..... XD But you're right, I am a very practical person. And there are a lot of guys in my life, around my age (25-26, or older) who adore the mature look the Pixie gives me. It IS a more "professional"  haircut, so to speak, "cleaner", "sharper", especially given my career choice, this is kind of a necessary thing. I mean..... first impressions are everything, and when you are in a position of authority, and teaching at the post-secondary level, as well as having psychological clinical internships where I am treating patients and being evaluated? I need to be approachable, but also have a professional look to me also.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Trundle

Kilo, your natural photo looks a lot better in my opinion. You actually look like someone I know from school!


----------



## riummi

ya ma brace face xD



Spoiler: just half my face



*muhaha removed it mo fo​*


----------



## Chaotix

riummi said:


> ya ma brace face xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just half my face



Looks almost 2/3rd's of your pic there.


----------



## riummi

Chaotix said:


> Looks almost 2/3rd's of your pic there.



mm haha true true 2/3rd's


----------



## Chaotix

riummi said:


> mm haha true true 2/3rd's



2/3rd's of a cute pic.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

KiloPatches said:


> I had honestly never heard of balayage before! OMG that effect is gorgeous! It would totally work for the length I had! To give you an idea:
> 
> 
> 
> My hair was quite long, but to truly make the most of that color effect, it seems, based on photos I have seen, I would need to curl it often and style it. That is not often the type of thing I do. This is basically what my hair does on its own, a slight wave, usually from being in a ponytail or brim being in a braid or bun (at the time this photo was taken I was a drill commander also, so often times I would gel my hair and hairspray it solid into a bun to military standard), but I am a civillian now. I like the Pixie also because I can play with it a bit, mess it around, there really is no "bad way" to style it, or any "bed head", with this style, whereas with long hair I would often get a lot of frizz if I didn't condition properly. But damn.... balayage is soooo gorgeous. If done right, and if styled right too. I am just not sure if I have the patience..... Hmmm..... decisions.....
> [/QUOTE]Okay. That's a lot more info than I needed lol.
> 
> Remember, regular trims help long hair. If you don't want to condition well often just deep condition once a week or every two weeks. Put your hair into a bun for some nice waves if you want a nice and easy look without heat.


----------



## katelynross

Spoiler








dat me
i posted a picture last year and nothing really changed but my eyebrows look better now and my nose ring fell off but hey i still got a septum i guess


----------



## Rasha

KiloPatches said:


> Thank you, Bahamut  With the trend of all the beautiful people I see on TBT on this thread, if I were to trace back and see if you posted any pics, I have no doubt I could say the same for you, with outmost honesty  You are very sweet.



I have posted pics of me a while back. lol you already know what I look like~
I've visited your town before, you have a lot of furniture in your house and I believe you actually had 2 houses


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## lizzy541

;;;;;;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

justice said:


> Spoiler: i wanted 2 show off my dress



sexy not sexy


----------



## Beardo

MayorEvvie said:


> You're super pretty. Just saying.



Why thank you!


----------



## Xeno1000

Ramza said:


> Spoiler: This game is the GREATEST game
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145386



That was one of the best games ever! I'd play it if it weren't so outdated... Cuz everything is like so upgraded and it's so old that you can't play it >_> I'd really like too...


----------



## Mareets

katelynross said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145619
> 
> 
> 
> dat me
> i posted a picture last year and nothing really changed but my eyebrows look better now and my nose ring fell off but hey i still got a septum i guess



Your eyebrows


----------



## crystalchild

went through the last four pages and everyone is so beautiful... i love. ; u ;





casual rainbow quartz make-up attempt!





being homestuck trash.......


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Actual picture of me


----------



## Aestivate

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Actual picture of me



I don't want to offend you but you look like a dog, a very pretty one though


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Aestivate said:


> I don't want to offend you but you look like a dog, a very pretty one though



Thanks, I had my makeup on that day.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

crystalchild said:


> went through the last four pages and everyone is so beautiful... i love. ; u ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casual rainbow quartz make-up attempt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being homestuck trash.......



Cute, lovely blonde hair!



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Actual picture of me



Dog + Caterpillar = Dogerpillar  Niiiccceeee

  B)



Spoiler:  Yup (I'm the girl)


----------



## Rasha

just by looking at this pic you can tell how lazy I am and how much I love food

def not a morning person. oh don't ask why I never look strait into the camera...



Spoiler


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Bahamut said:


> just by looking at this pic you can tell how lazy I am and how much I love food
> 
> def not a morning person. oh don't ask why I never look strait into the camera...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145811



sexy not sexy


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: When ya boi gets new glasses to fix his astigmatism





It's a me


----------



## milkday

Old pic from when I dyed my hair white this summer


----------



## Mariah

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> View attachment 145877
> 
> Old pic from when I dyed my hair white this summer



That's an....interesting haircut.


----------



## milkday

Mmm, it wasn't proper dye  I'm growing it super long so it's very wild looking at the moment


----------



## Miharu

My boyfriend and I <3 



Spoiler:  <3











​


----------



## milkday

awwww :3 you and him look very cute together


----------



## Princess

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> View attachment 145877
> 
> Old pic from when I dyed my hair white this summer



I really like that colour!


----------



## mogyay

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> View attachment 145877
> 
> Old pic from when I dyed my hair white this summer



that colour is gorgeous! you look ultra cute 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> My boyfriend and I <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



aw you guys look adorable and i can already tell i'd like your jumper haha <3


----------



## milkday

ty! it sorta went an ash colour since my hair's really dark brown. the dye made my hair go all weird, otherwise i would've kept it


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## milkday

thank you! i have no idea what colour they are~ they're green-blue-grey with bits of brown, i think


----------



## Miharu

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> awwww :3 you and him look very cute together


Thank you >//v//< I love your hair color XD Honestly the style reminds me of Ciel from Black Butler! Hahaha XD (P.s. I love your username because it reminds me of Ouran High School Host Club ;D The song's OP! XD )



mogyay said:


> that colour is gorgeous! you look ultra cute
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> aw you guys look adorable and i can already tell i'd like your jumper haha <3


Thank you! >//v/< Hahaha we were wearing matching jumpers! XD I love them <3 It's a picture of a corgi's butt ahahaha from Lokisa!


----------



## milkday

I wish I had hair like Grell ;~;


----------



## rubyy

--


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Here's a picture of me


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Here's a picture of me



that cant be you


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> that cant be you



Why do you say that's not me?


----------



## Damniel

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Here's a picture of me



I like that selfie.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Call me Daniel said:


> I like that selfie.



Thank you, I used the Selfie Stick™


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Here's a picture of me



That's an amazing pic of the Sphinx, brah.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Fantasyrick

Face blocked out XD


----------



## Beardo

crystalchild said:


> went through the last four pages and everyone is so beautiful... i love. ; u ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casual rainbow quartz make-up attempt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being homestuck trash.......



YOU AREN'T ALLOWED TO BE THAT CUTE


****

IT'S NOT FAIR


----------



## kayleee

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Here's a picture of me



I really hope this is you because this is my favorite thing I've ever seen


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

It's on the front page of Reddit. Kind of happy I saw it here, first.


----------



## Togekid

This is a pic of me from instagram agh


----------



## Trundle

aa


----------



## AS176

Trundle said:


> "Post secondary education life"
> 
> I'm on the left and my buddy Adam is on the right. We are in a band.



What be the name of said band?


----------



## Trundle

AS176 said:


> What be the name of said band?



I think we suck, so that I will not disclose.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## biibii




----------



## Elijo

rsdgdsdg


----------



## Trundle

Kuma said:


> *Everyone is gorgeous! I'm rather jealous~*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GIVE ME A GEM PLS ( ◞･౪･)
> 
> 
> 
> _I am a total weirdo who likes acting punk._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like modelling shhh uwu​



Kuma, you look so different! I haven't seen you in forever!


----------



## Mari_AC

This is me... wearing an old t-shirt. but still me 


Spoiler



...........


----------



## Elijo

Trundle said:


> Kuma, you look so different! I haven't seen you in forever!


It's been a while. XD I've changed a lot in the past few months...


----------



## Princess

Kuma said:


> *Everyone is gorgeous! I'm rather jealous~*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GIVE ME A GEM PLS ( ◞･౪･)
> 
> 
> 
> _I am a total weirdo who likes acting punk._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like modelling shhh uwu​


Your hair looks fantastic!


----------



## Elijo

Princess said:


> Your hair looks fantastic!


*Thank you so much! UwU*


----------



## kayleee

~aesthetic lighting ~


----------



## Aesthetic

kayleee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146537
> 
> 
> 
> ~aesthetic lighting ~



no offense but you're really pretty


----------



## Albuns

Kuma said:


> *Everyone is gorgeous! I'm rather jealous~*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GIVE ME A GEM PLS ( ◞･౪･)
> 
> 
> 
> _I am a total weirdo who likes acting punk._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like modelling shhh uwu​



How do I achieve such sexy hair like yours?! *O*


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

This is me. :S


Spoiler


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## SockHead

kuma is a punk now!!!!!!!!


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Dilute said:


> You have pretty eyes! :')



Casually playing animal crossing there &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## 00jachna

I should post a pic soon... nah...


----------



## Juurii

this is pretty dirty but


Spoiler: me in tha bath <3


----------



## mogyay

Juurii said:


> Spoiler: me in tha bath <3



absolutely beautiful


----------



## Elijo

Alby-Kun said:


> How do I achieve such sexy hair like yours?! *O*



Hehehe. Shave your sides but make sure there is still some hair, make a fringe and make it wet, then comb it up and put a tiny bit of gel in it. Then blow dry it while combing it up. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> kuma is a punk now!!!!!!!!



Indeed I am! Jealous? o(*w*)0


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Clavis

Juurii said:


> this is pretty dirty but
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me in tha bath <3



Please teach me your beauty secrets


----------



## laurenx

school had a luau theme football game (someone didnt get the memo...hahaha) and just a random selfie


Spoiler: lu-WOW


----------



## mogyay

laurenx said:


> school had a luau theme football game (someone didnt get the memo...hahaha) and just a random selfie
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lu-WOW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146653View attachment 146654



you are insanely pretttttttttty and i can already tell that i'd like to steal all of ur wardrobe, i like the hawaiian shirt


----------



## Peter

haven't posted in a while sooo



Spoiler: !!!


----------



## Xeno1000

Spoiler: I'm bored 😛











Aaayyy it's not sideways this time lol


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Xeno1000 said:


> Spoiler: I'm bored &#55357;&#56859;



booty


----------



## AS176

emisenpai12 said:


> booty



Hahaha


----------



## rkeating22

peterjohnson said:


> haven't posted in a while sooo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: !!!



0/10 because you didn't upload a selfie of us.


----------



## Xeno1000

emisenpai12 said:


> booty



I have a nice one, thank you.


----------



## Bjork

ddd


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: bustin out the old A7X tank cause it's hot as hell


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: bustin out the old A7X tank cause it's hot as hell



I like the flash of armpit hair


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> I like the flash of armpit hair



come and sniff


----------



## Peter

rkeating22 said:


> peterjohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't posted in a while sooo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0/10 because you didn't upload a selfie of us.
Click to expand...


fight me


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> come and sniff



Thank u. Next time I am in the area I will stop by for a session


----------



## AS176

Jake. said:


> Thank u. Next time I am in the area I will stop by for a session



**** just got real


----------



## laurenx

mogyay said:


> you are insanely pretttttttttty and i can already tell that i'd like to steal all of ur wardrobe, i like the hawaiian shirt



thanks babe! i bet you're stunner


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: bustin out the old A7X tank cause it's hot as hell
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]Nice tank, but I raise you this one:
> 
> [spoiler][img][/spoiler]


----------



## Titi

Haven't been here in a while so I thought I'd update. 


Spoiler:  I woke up like this (lazy sunday morning)









Spoiler: Missing the summer already









Spoiler:  Day at the beach #nomakeup


----------



## mogyay

Titi said:


> Haven't been here in a while so I thought I'd update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  I woke up like this (lazy sunday morning)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Missing the summer already
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Day at the beach #nomakeup
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146718



everything about your photos are gorgeous!! you're so pretty and your room decor looks rad, i love the orange!


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## piichinu

hehe


----------



## laurenx

piichinu said:


> Spoiler: bad pic
> 
> 
> 
> deleted, ironically!!
> 
> 
> yikes thats not a smile
> 
> forgive my eyebrows and facial expression tho im trying to post pics that i dont look as good in because im tired of deleting stuff
> 
> bonus because im really distressed and disgusted by my brother rn
> 
> 
> Spoiler: interesting pic
> 
> 
> 
> -removed-


could I please look like you


----------



## Titi

mogyay said:


> everything about your photos are gorgeous!! you're so pretty and your room decor looks rad, i love the orange!



Aww shucks!  Orange is my favorite color.


----------



## piichinu

laurenx said:


> could I please look like you



(//∇//)
thank you


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Juurii

Spoiler: I feel like an old person using this site


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Juurii said:


> Spoiler: I feel like an old person using this site


----------



## peppy villager

Spoiler: me last night lol


----------



## AS176

Crunchy said:


> Spoiler: me last night lol



Pretty!


----------



## milkday

Spoiler: a newer pic of me







i know i posted before but that was an old picture


----------



## Jas0n

I'm looking very inquisitive


----------



## milkday

So _ that's_ what you look like...


----------



## Brad

Finished shooting the movie today, after three months! Took way longer than it should, but I'll just be happy to finally have it out in a few days.



Spoiler:  Final Shameless Picture












I'm in the middle by the way.


----------



## Aesthetic

Brad said:


> Finished shooting the movie today, after three months! Took way longer than it should, but I'll just be happy to finally have it out in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Final Shameless Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the middle by the way.



you remind of Norman Bates from Bates Motel


----------



## sock

Hey there Jason, you look very intellectual xD

CALLING ALL TBTers! I need your help!!! I have my best friends 21st birthday to go to tomorrow, and I'm worried about my outfit.



Spoiler: Help?


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## sock

Dilute said:


> Hey don't worry, you look perfect! Absolutely in love with that jacket thingy of yours :')


Stahpp

Joking, thank you


----------



## ams

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> Spoiler: a newer pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146806
> 
> 
> 
> i know i posted before but that was an old picture



You're a cutie but that is a very suggestive eyeball sculpture


----------



## Damniel

Jacob_lawall said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> deleted.



Peep your art in the back, but you look good! Everyone on this site looks really good.


----------



## spamurai

deleted picture


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

spamurai said:


> Everyone looks so cool
> 
> So yeh, this is me pulling a dumb face because why not... xD


----------



## sock

Hi guys! Ready to party!! 



Spoiler: Hey


----------



## Damniel

sock said:


> Hi guys! Ready to party!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hey



Pretty!


----------



## Naekoya

spamurai said:


> Everyone looks so cool
> 
> So yeh, this is me pulling a dumb face because why not... xD
> 
> -snip-​



whoa! cool tats! o:


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler







I was trying on new scrubs.


----------



## sock

Call me Daniel said:


> Pretty!


Aww thank you!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## sock

Aerate said:


> You look lovely :')


Thanks again


----------



## Miharu

Finally off workkkkkk jsflkdsjlfd ; v ; Time to flop on my bed and rest ahahaha



Spoiler: blah










​


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Rasha

smiling for tbt 



Spoiler


----------



## Aestivate

Bahamut said:


> smiling for tbt
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That haircut really fits you!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Hoodie of the year. Too bad the weather isn't quite right to bust this bad boy out.


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Hoodie of the year. Too bad the weather isn't quite right to bust this bad boy out.



i thought u weren't wearing pants for a min


----------



## Trundle

Jake. said:


> i thought u weren't wearing pants for a min



we all wish tho


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

For the fans:



Spoiler: This is me two years ago









Spoiler: This is me one year ago


----------



## YearsLate

Those are some impressive sideburns.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

YearsLate said:


> Those are some impressive sideburns.



lol thanks! I think it's the Italian in me.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## naelyn

Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## enchilada

this is me


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## i love to sin

enchilada said:


> this is me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147644



you're hot


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Hoodie of the year. Too bad the weather isn't quite right to bust this bad boy out.



so dank

and i havent rly posted for a while so



Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

Elin said:


> so dank
> 
> and i havent rly posted for a while so
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147736



me OW

any1 know if thats a collar? cuz i'd callher


----------



## Brad

Just moved to a new city for college. Went outside.



Spoiler


----------



## Rasha

another pic from that day. a selfie that is~
yeah, I'm not good at looking at the camera :/



Spoiler


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Elin said:


> so dank
> 
> and i havent rly posted for a while so


----------



## Rasha

hariolari said:


> Your eyebrows!



they're awful I know lmao XD
I just thought that no one would notice. I have older pics of me here without makeup so you can see what my eyebrows really look like~


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Bahamut said:


> they're awful I know lmao XD
> I just thought that no one would notice. I have older pics of me here without makeup so you can see what my eyebrows really look like~


I meant I liked them.


----------



## Sanaki

SockHead said:


> me OW
> 
> any1 know if thats a collar? cuz i'd callher



I'm dead LOL

And thanks hario


----------



## HMCaprica

I look like my profile pic, its me but if you want another pic I could give you another here it is, you can see my hair is actually more purple then black.


----------



## Rasha

HMCaprica said:


> I look like my profile pic, its me but if you want another pic I could give you another here it is, you can see my hair is actually more purple then black. View attachment 147941



I'm a fan of your looks! you are very pretty <3


----------



## HMCaprica

oh wow thank you very much, but you are too, there is something very special about you, I asked you an interesting question in one of you Q and A threads like real early this morning..


----------



## Rasha

HMCaprica said:


> oh wow thank you very much, but you are too, there is something very special about you, I asked you an interesting question in one of you Q and A threads like real early this morning..



what is very special about me? SAY IT! well, other than being absolutely fabulous and perfect or course~


----------



## Gregriii

ugh


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

First decent selfie that I've taken in ages, only for it to be ruined by a smudge on my mirror


----------



## Meg-Mog

Late to the game people. But this is a sideway selfie I took at work. Monday at ten am doing paperwork.


----------



## kawaii_princess

You're all so adorable and beautiful aaaaah!

ANYWAYS:


(Not a recent photo at all since I did get a haircut recently) Hi hey hello :B


----------



## toadsworthy

I think I've been here long enough to do this! Me on vacation! don't mind the really blue shiny sunglasses!



Spoiler


----------



## Grumpig




----------



## Celty

Spoiler







me n bae from when he asked me to homecoming B)


----------



## Rasha

pics from yesterday after a wedding, my hair is all greasy from dancing. it was great seeing my old friends 



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## MissLily123

Ryu said:


> Looking great, everyone!  Nice pics!



I second this! You guys all look great!


----------



## MrPicklez

Brad said:


> Just moved to a new city for college. Went outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



you got a purty mouth, boi


----------



## Titi

Cheese! 
(edit: I'm the dog, btw)



Spoiler


----------



## hydrophonic

Got my hair dyed pink a couple of months ago... 

Then mixed with purple... 

aaaaaand got back to school, where they politely invited me to get a ''normal hair colour'' if i didn't want to get expelled: 

yup-yup.


----------



## rubyy

i'm not 6???


----------



## Rasha

hookah <3


----------



## hydrophonic

Rubyy said:


> i'm not 6???



♥♥♥♥ 11/10


----------



## rubyy

Azabache said:


> ♥♥♥♥ 11/10



aw bbyg talking about yourself there


----------



## HMCaprica

I did this for a promo photo (for my music) but it came out a little too glossy and my guitar is cut off too much but I still like it!


----------



## Aestivate

Titi said:


> Cheese!
> (edit: I'm the dog, btw)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148702



You look amazing but I think you should go to the barber soon. Also, think you could say to your owner that she looks really good?


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## kawaii_princess

Honestly you're all cuties just aaaaah ; A;


----------



## Peter

i was in uni until 6pm tonight and i nearly died!!!



Spoiler: ---


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I feel like Buffy would have appreciated this:



Spoiler: Look completed by a tattoo choker



[/spoiler]

[COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]

[QUOTE="Azabache, post: 5586818, member: 24666"]Got my hair dyed pink a couple of months ago... [ATTACH]

Then mixed with purple... [ATTACH]

aaaaaand got back to school, where they politely invited me to get a ''normal hair colour'' if i didn't want to get expelled: [ATTACH]

yup-yup.[/QUOTE]I'm jealous. I see people with unnatural hair colors and wish I went purple when I had the chance. My work won't let me now.

You also suit your haircut really well.

[COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]

[QUOTE="Bahamut, post: 5588566, member: 71256"]hookah <3

[ATTACH][/QUOTE]What flavor?

And I really like your makeup.

[COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]

[QUOTE="peterjohnson, post: 5592430, member: 89131"]i was in uni until 6pm tonight and i nearly died!!!

[spoiler=---][img][/spoiler][/QUOTE]Nice hair. And I know that feeling. I took a 4 hour class. I thought it was a 3 hour. I hate myself.


----------



## Peter

hariolari said:


> Nice hair. And I know that feeling. I took a 4 hour class. I thought it was a 3 hour. I hate myself.



thank youuu it needs cutting badly ;o;
and i don't know how i'm going to survive Mondays i literally nearly fell asleep halfway through.



hariolari said:


> I feel like Buffy would have appreciated this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look completed by a tattoo choker



nice hair to you too!! and phone case is cool af


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

peterjohnson said:


> thank youuu it needs cutting badly ;o;
> and i don't know how i'm going to survive Mondays i literally nearly fell asleep halfway through.
> 
> 
> 
> nice hair to you too!! and phone case is cool af


I have three cat themed phone cases. It's a problem.

I took my 4 hour class at night. And I have a 4 hour gap before it. I'm sensing a lot of skipping in my future.


----------



## asuka

Spoiler: hi i took a picture today


----------



## riummi

asuka said:


> Spoiler: hi i took a picture today



u look just like ur avatar o.e


----------



## Heyden

riummi said:


> u look just like ur avatar o.e



I was just about to say that


----------



## asuka

riummi said:


> u look just like ur avatar o.e



ahahaa i hadn't even noticed...kinda similar :'D


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

riummi said:


> u look just like ur avatar o.e



SHE IS ASUKA


----------



## asuka

emisenpai12 said:


> SHE IS ASUKA



HOW CAN I BE MY WAIFU? ;w;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

asuka said:


> HOW CAN I BE MY WAIFU? ;w;



You are your waifu.


----------



## asuka

emisenpai12 said:


> You are your waifu.
> 
> View attachment 148920



it all makes sense now....


----------



## Chaotix

emisenpai12 said:


> You are your waifu.
> 
> View attachment 148920



MIND BLOWN!


----------



## Titi

#iwokeuplikethis #literally #toomanyroommates 


Spoiler


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Titi said:


> #iwokeuplikethis #literally #toomanyroommates


----------



## Titi

hariolari said:


> I was expecting a picture of you still asleep. I've done that to my friend.
> 
> Cute kitty, by the way. Aren't Siamese the best?



Hahaha! Yeah there are actually 2 kitties on the bed. 1 siamese, 1 half siamese. 
They're feisty and too smart for their own good, but the best cats by far.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Titi said:


> Hahaha! Yeah there are actually 2 kitties on the bed. 1 siamese, 1 half siamese.
> They're feisty and too smart for their own good, but the best cats by far.


My dumbass is part siamese. Very vocal. Very needy. Very playful. Nothing like that 5 am scream to let you know you need to wake up.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## AS176

emisenpai12 said:


> You are your waifu.
> 
> View attachment 148920



How does it feel to be your own waifu?


----------



## Aestivate

Titi said:


> #iwokeuplikethis #literally #toomanyroommates
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149000



awesome, but what kind of book are you reading first thing in the morning??


----------



## Sanaki

I dyed my hair bright red

Oops sideways pic lmao


----------



## Brad

Took some pictures for some YouTube shtuff.



Spoiler


----------



## rubyy

thought i was kawaii ft bad eyebrows lol


but srsly I'm not 12 i'm just baby faced af


----------



## Heyden

Rubyy said:


> thought i was kawaii ft bad eyebrows lol
> 
> 
> but srsly I'm not 12 i'm just baby faced af



I though you were turning 61


----------



## Titi

Aestivate said:


> awesome, but what kind of book are you reading first thing in the morning??



Flipping through Chaos, a Moebius artbook... While watching cartoons, that you can't see.


----------



## Rasha

hariolari said:


> What flavor?
> 
> And I really like your makeup.



thanks! my makeup was actually runny from the humid weather
oh, it was watermelon and mint flavoured! I usually order lemon and mint but watermelon is sweeter

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubyy said:


> thought i was kawaii ft bad eyebrows lol
> 
> 
> but srsly I'm not 12 i'm just baby faced af



aw you're very cute!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Rasha

DoubleR said:


> I spent some time posing in my Aikido uniform and using my Karate belts along with MS paint to try and recreate myself as how Ryu looks in my signature... I think I did a pretty good job



my eyes


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Rubyy said:


> thought i was kawaii ft bad eyebrows lol
> 
> 
> but srsly I'm not 12 i'm just baby faced af



wowwowowow


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

HALLOWEEN YA KNPW


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## riummi

I can never take good photos of myself


----------



## cinny

Elin said:


> View attachment 149022
> 
> I dyed my hair bright red
> 
> Oops sideways pic lmao



I love your hair color!
your face is pretty too.


----------



## PandaDarling

ha

 sorry i didn't know how to resize the pic... sorry


----------



## Titi

Halloween is coming. 



Spoiler


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## twisty

I took this selfie in a coffeeshop's crusty bathroom. There wasn't a mirror, so I had to use my phone hehe. ^^


----------



## Aestivate

Titi said:


> Halloween is coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149338




That neck scar is truly amazing


----------



## AS176

A kinda blurry pic but oh well


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## AS176

Sparro said:


> Sexy as always



Lol(I'd get a warning if I just say lol so I'm saying more stuff now to avoid that dumb rule)


----------



## HMCaprica

had to take it in my own bathroom as I have bad lighting in my house sorry for the lighting!  not the greatest but not the worst you can laugh at it if you want.


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## HMCaprica

Eh some people laugh at my pictures.


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Sparro said:


> Have you seen my pictures? You'd be dead from suffocation after laughing too hard.



Thats the reason why i dont show my face T-T


----------



## jiny

Oh come on Jetix

I bet you're not as bad as me lol

(you won't see my face until I turn 15, hopefully I'll still be active here haha)


----------



## ZekkoXCX

cookiecrisps said:


> Oh come on Jetix
> 
> I bet you're not as bad as me lol
> 
> (you won't see my face until I turn 15, hopefully I'll still be active here haha)



SHOW UR FACE


----------



## jiny

Jetix said:


> SHOW UR FACE



Can't, it's the LAW (I'm 11, can't show pictures until I'm 13+)


----------



## ZekkoXCX

cookiecrisps said:


> Can't, it's the LAW (I'm 11, can't show pictures until I'm 13+)



Ugh i want to show mine but 2shy4u >////<


----------



## jiny

Jetix said:


> Ugh i want to show mine but 2shy4u >////<



Do it for Bahamut!


----------



## AS176

Jetix said:


> Ugh i want to show mine but 2shy4u >////<



I saw you you should post you look rather swag


----------



## jiny

Jetix looks swag?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Spoiler




 Do you actually thinked i was going to show my face!? Hell no...


Yep thats me >\\\\<


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Jetix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149415
> 
> 
> Yep thats me >\\\\<


OH MY GODDDDDDD


----------



## jiny

Jetix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually thinked i was going to show my face!? Hell no...
> 
> 
> Yep thats me >\\\\<



let's play splatooooooon


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Sugarella said:
			
		

> lets play splatooooooon


Okkkkk


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Jetix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually thinked i was going to show my face!? Hell no...
> 
> 
> Yep thats me >\\\\<



SNOOP DAWG


----------



## ZekkoXCX

emisenpai12 said:


> OH MY GODDDDDDD



YASSSS IM SANIC


----------



## jiny

lol never mindddd


----------



## ZekkoXCX

bumpy comment!


----------



## jiny

I'd never laugh at the MLG


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Jacob_lawall said:


> I look so different in every single photo i take
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  shine to cover my face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149435



THE CLUB GOING UP

ANNA TUESDAY


----------



## jiny

Jacob_lawall said:


> I look so different in every single photo i take
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  shine to cover my face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149435



that's true
you look so different compared to the selfie avatars you had a while back.


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## jiny

Jacob_lawall said:


> uh yea lets try to forget those


uh okay


----------



## piichinu

Jacob_lawall said:


> I look so different in every single photo i take
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  shine to cover my face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149435



ewwww is that a bathroom mirror selfie???


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## jiny

toilet selfies are worse


----------



## piichinu

Jacob_lawall said:


> you can do worse than that



no i cant </3


----------



## Aesthetic

piichinu said:


> ewwww is that a bathroom mirror selfie???





piichinu said:


> decided to do one with no editing or filters + not selfie camera mode bc ya



sweatie (


----------



## piichinu

Aesthetic said:


> sweatie (



omg #calledout


----------



## ZekkoXCX

piichinu said:


> decided to do one with no editing or filters + not selfie camera mode bc ya



u look nice! n_n!


----------



## Titi

Had a halloween burger at BK today. It was ok.



Spoiler


----------



## Aestivate

Titi said:


> Had a halloween burger at BK today. It was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149494



loving your pics
A black burger???


----------



## Titi

Aestivate said:


> loving your pics
> A black burger???



Yep. The bun and cheese are black.


----------



## biibii

lol me


----------



## milkyi

Spoiler: wow










 Dang pocky u don't look rlly bad


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

P o c k y said:


> Spoiler: wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang pocky u don't look rlly bad



pocky


----------



## milkyi

emisenpai12 said:


> pocky



yah?


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Oh you got to be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## asuka

Spoiler: it was rly cold yesterday ;u;


----------



## milkyi

asuka said:


> Spoiler: it was rly cold yesterday ;u;



Your beautiful!~ It is also really cold where I am too. ; - ;


----------



## Rasha

Jetix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149438 Do you actually thinked i was going to show my face!? Hell no...
> 
> 
> Yep thats me >\\\\<



omg I shoulda known


----------



## 00jachna

I want to post

but nah..


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

I forgot if I've ever posted on this thread or not. But here you go. This is me. 



Spoiler



this is me on my prom day. Haha!


----------



## milkyi

leahhhhaaaaa said:


> I forgot if I've ever posted on this thread or not. But here you go. This is me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this is me on my prom day. Haha!
> View attachment 150258



You're so beautiful!~


----------



## typhoonmoore

leahhhhaaaaa said:


> I forgot if I've ever posted on this thread or not. But here you go. This is me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this is me on my prom day. Haha!
> View attachment 150258



You look amazing, how'd it go for you at prom? =D


----------



## Brad

Went to the costume shop this weekend, and found my best beanie friend.


Spoiler












Also costume for a video I'm working on.


Spoiler


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Brad said:


> Went to the costume shop this weekend, and found my best beanie friend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also costume for a video I'm working on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



brad, why are you so cool

you dont even have 100 subs on your channel


----------



## jiny

Brad said:


> Went to the costume shop this weekend, and found my best beanie friend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also costume for a video I'm working on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



so cool dude


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Brad said:


> Went to the costume shop this weekend, and found my best beanie friend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also costume for a video I'm working on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



your eye brows make me sweat


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Brad said:


> Went to the costume shop this weekend, and found my best beanie friend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Also costume for a video I'm working on.
> [spoiler][img][/spoiler][/QUOTE]Should have gotten Cozy Shark.


----------



## Rasha

I'm not exactly a tall person (5 ft)


----------



## Classygirl

I was told I look like the cartoon avatar I use that's why I picked it. Black hair, blue eyes, 60s-70s retro style/hippie rock girl..short, thin..Am told am very attractive but I don't like to say things like that even if I am self confident but that's what they say, or have since I was 18 to now. And I look literally 10 years younger than I am always have, it was annoying in my late teens and early 20s now I don't mind at all looking 22 at 31.


----------



## HMCaprica

me and my purple hair ;D


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Jacob_lawall said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151504



lovely bae


----------



## kayleee

me ft. f?tboll attire


----------



## Mercedes

-drops shameless selfies- 



Spoiler: meh.


----------



## Princess

it's me


----------



## AS176

Luckypinch said:


> -drops shameless selfies-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: meh.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151518View attachment 151519View attachment 151521



Swag


----------



## typhoonmoore

kayleee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151517
> 
> 
> 
> me ft. f?tboll attire



Looking great Kaylee


----------



## Aestivate

Princess said:


> it's me


The opposite of the fish gape trend?
Nice picture, you look good!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler: Me after jamming hardcore to The Strokes at ACL











Edit: oh man we have some gorgeous tbt ladies :')


----------



## Princess

Aestivate said:


> The opposite of the fish gape trend?
> Nice picture, you look good!



thaaank youu

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> Babe! You make the beanie look so cute.


thank you my gf

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: Me after jamming hardcore to The Strokes at ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: oh man we have some gorgeous tbt ladies :')



YOURE SO GORGEOUS and oh man the strokes, im jealous af


----------



## kayleee

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: Me after jamming hardcore to The Strokes at ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: oh man we have some gorgeous tbt ladies :')



Real talk who knew an animal crossing forum would be full of babes


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Bahamut said:


> I'm not exactly a tall person (5 ft)
> 
> View attachment 151492



I thought u were more taller!
Anyways,you look good! n_n


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Spoiler: The two angles of every selfie


----------



## Princess

hariolari said:


> Spoiler: The two angles of every selfie



you're a pretty princessgodess


----------



## Mercedes

AS176 said:


> Swag



Hah. Thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> Cute as always!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You're very pretty.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Babe! You make the beanie look so cute.



Oh my thank you hahah.


----------



## mayorcarlie

I don't know why it's so small ???


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Princess said:


> YOURE SO GORGEOUS and oh man the strokes, im jealous af


Thank you! They were sooooo gooooood I love them so much 



kayleee said:


> Real talk who knew an animal crossing forum would be full of babes


I never would have even thought people this pretty would be on forums lol


----------



## Javocado

ShinyYoshi said:


> Spoiler: Me after jamming hardcore to The Strokes at ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: oh man we have some gorgeous tbt ladies and jav :')




Looking snazzy and you saw my favorite band holy hell!!!!!
I could've seen them last year in LA but sadly I was one broke mfer


----------



## Mercedes

Spoiler: **







More selfies yay..


----------



## typhoonmoore

Luckypinch said:


> Spoiler: **
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151713
> 
> 
> 
> More selfies yay..



Looking great Luckypinch! =D


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Javocado said:


> Looking snazzy and you saw my favorite band holy hell!!!!!
> I could've seen them last year in LA but sadly I was one broke mfer



I see that edit, and you right. 
This was my first and probably only chance to see them so I feel ya :') they're so worth seeing live!


----------



## AS176

Luckypinch said:


> Hah. Thanks.
> 
> Np you seem cool


----------



## Trundle

Luckypinch said:


> Spoiler: **
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151713
> 
> 
> 
> More selfies yay..



LUCKYPINCH YOU'VE MOVED INTO YOUR TEENAGE ANGST STAGE I'M SO PROUD OF YOU


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Trundle said:


> LUCKYPINCH YOU'VE MOVED INTO YOUR TEENAGE ANGST STAGE I'M SO PROUD OF YOU


Glad someone joined you in yours, huh?


----------



## SockHead

hariolari said:


> Glad someone joined you in yours, huh?


----------



## Jacob

hariolari said:


> Glad someone joined you in yours, huh?


----------



## Princess

hariolari said:


> Glad someone joined you in yours, huh?


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## Mariah

Luckypinch said:


> Spoiler: **
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151713
> 
> 
> 
> More selfies yay..



Holy ****. What a difference a year can make.


----------



## Princess

luckypinch for best glo up


----------



## Titi

When you get caught in the act of being affectionate with bae.



Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: sun shining on ya boi














ShinyYoshi said:


> I see that edit, and you right.
> This was my first and probably only chance to see them so I feel ya :') they're so worth seeing live!



Heh heh, glad you caught that.
But I'm so jealous, man.
I'd love to know what setlist they had goin!





hariolari said:


> Glad someone joined you in yours, huh?



wow u might as well gift him your blue mote of flame


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: sun shining on ya boi


Your hair is gone! And your mustache is coming back.


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> it's me



i want to play donkey konga with your cheeks





hariolari said:


> Your hair is gone! And your mustache is coming back.



Nah, it's still chillin.
The sunlight does a nifty little job of covering it up.

I wish I could grow it back, but work doesn't like it.
Well they let you have a mustache, but i don't want to have it without my little solepatch and peach fuzz beard(that's what they don't like rip)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Nah, it's still chillin.
> The sunlight does a nifty little job of covering it up.
> 
> I wish I could grow it back, but work doesn't like it.
> Well they let you have a mustache, but i don't want to have it without my little solepatch and peach fuzz beard(that's what they don't like rip)


My work lets us have hair and facial hair, but it must be covered by our bouffant. Long beards have a beard bouffant. No one has the beard one yet, but one guy is close. I'm waiting.


----------



## Trundle

hariolari said:


> Glad someone joined you in yours, huh?



aa


----------



## Javocado

Trundle said:


> I sincerely laughed very hard at this - I believe I just got destroyed <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And while I'm here, I may as well:



Looking swell young foreskin prince


----------



## Rasha

@Trundle; you look 15 or 16
I'd adopt you if I could.


----------



## Trundle

Bahamut said:


> @Trundle; you look 15 or 16
> I'd adopt you if I could.



I'm 17, turning 18 in two months. Everyone always tells me I look a bit young for my age (part of it was because in high school I was almost always the youngest).


----------



## Mercedes

typhoonmoore said:


> Looking great Luckypinch! =D



Lol thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> LUCKYPINCH YOU'VE MOVED INTO YOUR TEENAGE ANGST STAGE I'M SO PROUD OF YOU



Hah, how did you know? Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Holy ****. What a difference a year can make.



Ahah, thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> luckypinch for best glo up



Lmao, thanks.


----------



## Trundle

Luckypinch said:


> Lol thank you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, how did you know? Lol



You are going to love Catcher in the Rye!


----------



## Mercedes

Trundle said:


> You are going to love Catcher in the Rye!



Eh. Possibly. I read a tiny bit of the summary. It doesn't seem too interesting. But, then again I haven't sat down and read a novel in a good while. Reading just doesn't interest me as it used too.


----------



## thatoneguy023

leaving this planet. someone come along with me. we'll go wherever.


----------



## Jarrad

thatoneguy023 said:


> View attachment 151812
> 
> leaving this planet. someone come along with me. we'll go wherever.



do you like lady gaga


----------



## thatoneguy023

Luckypinch said:


> Eh. Possibly. I read a tiny bit of the summary. It doesn't seem too interesting. But, then again I haven't sat down and read a novel in a good while. Reading just doesn't interest me as it used too.



when you read, what type of books interested you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> do you like lady gaga



she's lovely, but i don't listen to her. i just tried on my gal's glasses while she was out, because why not.


----------



## Kanapachi

Spoiler: it's me


----------



## Jarrad

thatoneguy023 said:


> when you read, what type of books interested you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> she's lovely, but i don't listen to her. i just tried on my gal's glasses while she was out, because why not.



o i pictured u as a massive monster


----------



## Mercedes

thatoneguy023 said:


> when you read, what type of books interested you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> she's lovely, but i don't listen to her. i just tried on my gal's glasses while she was out, because why not.


I really liked the Percy Jackson series? I just can't get engrossed in Harry Potter however.


----------



## thatoneguy023

Luckypinch said:


> I really liked the Percy Jackson series? I just can't get engrossed in Harry Potter however.



I see. I never got into either, but I suppose that's because I'm not too big into the Fantasy category. Do you happen to know who Chuck Pahlaniuk is? If not, I reccomend you at least check out some of his book's summaries. He has some good stuff, I think. Interesting stuff. I began with 'Haunted' and have continued reading his books ever since.


----------



## Mercedes

thatoneguy023 said:


> I see. I never got into either, but I suppose that's because I'm not too big into the Fantasy category. Do you happen to know who Chuck Pahlaniuk is? If not, I reccomend you at least check out some of his book's summaries. He has some good stuff, I think. Interesting stuff. I began with 'Haunted' and have continued reading his books ever since.


OH god, I love a good horror novel, i love conspiracy theorys, and things of that sort.  I'll be looking into that lol.


----------



## morifarty

Spoiler: candids are my fave type of picture lmao...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Trundle said:


> And while I'm here, I may as well:
> 
> [/QUOTE]You'd look better if you wore more makeup.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="thatoneguy023, post: 5626712, member: 68072"][ATTACH]
> 
> leaving this planet. someone come along with me. we'll go wherever.[/QUOTE]Looking fly~
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="morifarty, post: 5627151, member: 39820"][spoiler="candids are my fave type of picture lmao..."][IMG][/spoiler][/QUOTE]Candids are the best. They show us so naturally. Glad yours came out so nice and not terrifying like some do.


----------



## AS176

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Eh. Possibly. I read a tiny bit of the summary. It doesn't seem too interesting. But, then again I haven't sat down and read a novel in a good while. Reading just doesn't interest me as it used too.



Yeah reading isn't as interesting to me anymore with phones and etc, but in school we read catcher in the rye and I enjoyed it. Now we're reading the crucible which is boring as hell lol


----------



## thatoneguy023

Luckypinch said:


> OH god, I love a good horror novel, i love conspiracy theorys, and things of that sort.  I'll be looking into that lol.



You definitely should. I'm sure you'll enjoy his writings.


----------



## Mercedes

morifarty said:


> Spoiler: candids are my fave type of picture lmao...



You're like super pretty!

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatoneguy023 said:


> You definitely should. I'm sure you'll enjoy his writings.



I'll be sure to look into it. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



AS176 said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah reading isn't as interesting to me anymore with phones and etc, but in school we read catcher in the rye and I enjoyed it. Now we're reading the crucible which is boring as hell lol


 lol maybe I will then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> You'd look better if you wore more makeup.


Savage asf. 
｡ﾟ(TヮT)ﾟ｡
(I'm only joking, that'd just be rude lmao.)


----------



## SockHead

morifarty said:


> Spoiler: candids are my fave type of picture lmao...



CANDIDS R UNTRUSTWORTHY

but u look pretty


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> i want to play donkey konga with your cheeks



thank u yung jav

u look qt af


----------



## thatoneguy023

this gang sign means "i don't understand thugs, but i own slugs that eat bugs"



- - - Post Merge - - -



thatoneguy023 said:


> this gang sign means "i don't understand thugs, but i own slugs that eat bugs"



i'm also upside down because i always frown, i guess


----------



## UnorthoNeck

I mean it's just my avatar, I would post a different one, but that would take effort.


----------



## laurenx

hittin yall w another upload. this was before a party we drove 20 minutes to and weren't allowed in :////


----------



## AS176

laurenx said:


> View attachment 151957
> hittin yall w another upload. this was before a party we drove 20 minutes to and weren't allowed in :////



20 mins ain't too much luckily


----------



## Titi

laurenx said:


> hittin yall w another upload. this was before a party we drove 20 minutes to and weren't allowed in :////



Cute but... You were gonna wear those pants to a party?


----------



## laurenx

Titi said:


> Cute but... You were gonna wear those pants to a party?



leggings? yes haha


----------



## Titi

laurenx said:


> leggings? yes haha



Oh my.


----------



## laurenx

Titi said:


> Oh my.



do you have an issue with leggings???


----------



## Titi

laurenx said:


> do you have an issue with leggings???



Nawh, just an unexpected choice of an outfit for a party.

Back on topic... Enjoying the last sunny days here in Spain.



Spoiler


----------



## laurenx

Titi said:


> Nawh, just an unexpected choice of an outfit for a party.



im a teenage girl its not like im gonna wear my sunday best lol. here in chicago, idk wherever you are, leggings are pretty common when its cold out and your going to a party.


----------



## piichinu

laurenx said:


> hittin yall w another upload. this was before a party we drove 20 minutes to and weren't allowed in :////



cute outfit ;v;


----------



## laurenx

piichinu said:


> cute outfit ;v;



thank youuu!


----------



## mogyay

AS176 said:


> 20 mins ain't too much luckily



I feel like I comment on all ur pics like the little creep I am but u are just too gorj and can I have ur top


----------



## laurenx

mogyay said:


> I feel like I comment on all ur pics like the little creep I am but u are just too gorj and can I have ur top



tysm and hahaha borrow it anytime !!


----------



## Princess

Your outfit is cute Lauren  sucks you couldn't go in the end but at least you looked good trying


----------



## laurenx

Princess said:


> Your outfit is cute Lauren  sucks you couldn't go in the end but at least you looked good trying &#55357;&#56471;



thank you sm


----------



## 00jachna

Spoiler: soz








Here is my at this very moment

I'm sorry you had to see this hahha


----------



## morifarty

hariolari said:


> Candids are the best. They show us so naturally. Glad yours came out so nice and not terrifying like some do.


Yeah, I love them because it always feel somewhat unnatural looking at head-on pics of yourself when you're wearing one of those cheesy grins haha.



Luckypinch said:


> You're like super pretty!


Thank you so much!! ; u ; You're super pretty yourself!




SockHead said:


> CANDIDS R UNTRUSTWORTHY
> 
> but u look pretty


pfff, idk what you're talking about. But thanks :^D


----------



## jiny

00jachna said:


> Spoiler: soz
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152054
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my at this very moment
> 
> I'm sorry you had to see this hahha




You actually look pretty cool!


----------



## Rasha

00jachna said:


> Spoiler: soz
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152054
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my at this very moment
> 
> I'm sorry you had to see this hahha



you look fabulous


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

thatoneguy023 said:


> this gang sign means "i don't understand thugs, but i own slugs that eat bugs"
> 
> View attachment 151886
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i'm also upside down because i always frown, i guess



Isn't gang signs not allowed on TBT no matter what meaning? ._.


----------



## 00jachna

Bahamut said:


> you look fabulous



I'm not on your level yet tho


----------



## morifarty

Spoiler: somethin a little less candid this time ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Jill

Spoiler:  me :D











me and my teddy bear, Roy, on a skylift at the Zoo. :3


----------



## jiny

morifarty said:


> Spoiler: somethin a little less candid this time ?\_(ツ)_/?



The picture is broken!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

00jachna said:


> Spoiler: soz
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152054
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my at this very moment
> 
> I'm sorry you had to see this hahha


OMFG TEH REAL MLGNESS!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> The picture is broken!



SHOW YO FACE.JUST.DO IT


----------



## 00jachna

Jetix said:


> OMFG TEH REAL MLGNESS!



I just now realised how disgusting my shirt looks in the pic haha


----------



## Locket

Jetix said:


> SHOW YO FACE.JUST.DO IT



She can't. The picture would get deleted because she is only 11. You have to be 13 to post pictures of yourself online.


----------



## jiny

Aithycou said:


> She can't. The picture would get deleted because she is only 11. You have to be 13 to post pictures of yourself online.



This is the truth. Dang laws. In 2 years, I'll post it of my 13th birthday!


----------



## tsantsa

You guys are all so pretty :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Aithycou said:


> She can't. The picture would get deleted because she is only 11. You have to be 13 to post pictures of yourself online.



Ugh frikin rules
(But that's also good)


----------



## Tessie

Went to a Halloween party yesterday!! Here is me as a kitty, with my kitty.


----------



## Jacob

Tessie said:


> Went to a Halloween party yesterday!! Here is me as a kitty, with my kitty.



Beautiful cat, is that a Russian Blue?


----------



## Tessie

I don't know, I don't think so...I just think she's a gray cat haha. I found her outside as a stray, but she really is beautiful. She's my pretty girl


----------



## Ramza

witness me


Spoiler


----------



## typhoonmoore

Ramza said:


> witness me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152479



I'm loving that pose B)


----------



## Ramza

typhoonmoore said:


> I'm loving that pose B)



thank


----------



## Raffy

Spoiler: dont click on this or you will die






Spoiler: lol you thought i would actually post a picture of myself









 im sorry everything is orange its the filter ;-;


----------



## jiny

Raffy said:


> Spoiler: dont click on this or you will die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lol you thought i would actually post a picture of myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry everything is orange its the filter ;-;




T-the picture is broken..


----------



## Raffy

Sugarella said:


> T-the picture is broken..



is it? I can see it. idk it's like the only recent picture i could find lmao


----------



## jiny

Raffy said:


> is it? I can see it. idk it's like the only recent picture i could find lmao



yes it is. oh well



damn blurriness


----------



## Raffy

Spoiler: gross











i look even more orange in this oops


----------



## toadsworthy

I was in Charlotte NC this weekend! got this supremely great picture... which says a lot because I usually hate how I look in pictures! I'm the guy... however everyone thinks me and my friend are dating now lol


Spoiler: Everyone's gonna think my friend is better looking than me


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

dddddd


----------



## Sona

ShanniceAcnl said:


> ...Basically.
> 
> Oh dear.
> I have no life.
> 
> View attachment 152549
> 
> 
> Spoiler




ummm isn't that *Taylor Terminate* from youtube ?


----------



## Sona

doublepostt


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

Rei Parfait said:


> doublepostt



Lmao yes xD
Just was EXTREMELY curious to see if anyone knew her too. ^-^
She's so pretty though like DAMN.
I'll post an actual picture later ^-^


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

ShanniceAcnl said:


> Lmao yes xD
> Just was EXTREMELY curious to see if anyone knew her too. ^-^
> She's so pretty though like DAMN.
> I'll post an actual picture later ^-^


Why you always lyin'?


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I bought it.



Spoiler: Sk8er boi


----------



## BlueWolf101

Spoiler: Don't look it hurts











The lamest cat around. ^o^


----------



## typhoonmoore

hariolari said:


> Why you always lyin'?



"mmmm oh my god"


----------



## Princess

You LOOK SO GOO OMF


----------



## typhoonmoore

BlueWolf101 said:


> Spoiler: Don't look it hurts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lamest cat around. ^o^



Help I died, you're so wow


----------



## Esphas

#justwokeuplikethis



Spoiler


----------



## Rasha

hariolari said:


> I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sk8er boi



Beauty~


----------



## piichinu

Esphas said:


> #justwokeuplikethis
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



can you not steal my pics


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

BlueWolf101 said:


> Spoiler: Don't look it hurts
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> The lamest cat around. ^o^[/QUOTE]This post was missing. It would appear in the new posts, but not when you clicked the thread.
> 
> You make a cute cat, btw.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Princess, post: 5651010, member: 684"]You LOOK SO GOO OMF[/QUOTE]Only for you. <3
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Bahamut, post: 5651029, member: 71256"]Beauty~[/QUOTE]Thank you!


----------



## BlueWolf101

hariolari said:


> This post was missing. It would appear in the new posts, but not when you clicked the thread.
> 
> You make a cute cat, btw.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Only for you. <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thank you!



I noticed that too, I was afraid to double post so I just waited. Thank you very much. ^^

And thank you to everyone else. ;w;


----------



## kwonniebunz

Tis i. Wearing a wig but it looks really neat. Just waiting for my hair to grow long enough to dye it that way.


----------



## Princess

I felt like a child yesterday


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> I felt like a child yesterday


----------



## Princess

hariolari said:


> You're so fricking cute.



pls mom


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> I felt like a child yesterday



cheeks of the year!!!!


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> cheeks of the year!!!!



pls dad


----------



## Chaotix

Princess said:


> I felt like a child yesterday



looking awesome as always.


----------



## visibleghost

asdfghj


----------



## Kinoko

Spoiler: how to be an adult and look like a baby with a messy room











I'm yelling I just realized my pose is exactly the same


----------



## 00jachna

Kinoko said:


> snip



You're really pretty c:


----------



## Chaotix

Kinoko said:


> Spoiler: how to be an adult and look like a baby with a messy room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm yelling I just realized my pose is exactly the same



The poses are pretty much the same except one picture has your eyes open compared to the other.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> pls dad


Does that make me a Jav married?


----------



## Princess

hariolari said:


> Does that make me a Jav married?



...yes


----------



## Kinoko

00jachna said:


> You're really pretty c:


Thank you!! 



Chaotix said:


> The poses are pretty much the same except one picture has your eyes open compared to the other.


It's my trademark lmao its funny cause those pictures are like. 6 months apart


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> ...yes


And I didn't even get a wedding.


----------



## Chaotix

Kinoko said:


> It's my trademark lmao its funny cause those pictures are like. 6 months apart



I've should've known and you look cute in those pics btw.


----------



## Katelyn

I haven't posted anything in a while, and recently had my haired dyed, so why not post a new one!



Spoiler: WARNING: *Big Image!!*


----------



## typhoonmoore

Katelyn said:


> I haven't posted anything in a while, and recently had my haired dyed, so why not post a new one!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING: *Big Image!!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152663



Wow! It looks great! =D


----------



## Kinoko

Chaotix said:


> I've should've known and you look cute in those pics btw.



Thanks!! 

Everyone here is gorgeous


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Viva Los Dodgers!



*** i need a haircut haha


----------



## Trundle

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Viva Los Dodgers!
> 
> 
> 
> *** i need a haircut haha



v hot


----------



## Javocado

Trundle said:


> v hot



thanks dad


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Viva Los Dodgers!
> 
> 
> 
> *** i need a haircut haha


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Viva Los Dodgers!
> 
> 
> 
> *** i need a haircut haha



qt 3.14


----------



## Katelyn

typhoonmoore said:


> Wow! It looks great! =D



Ahhh thank you!


----------



## kayleee

Princess said:


> I felt like a child yesterday



omg I follow you on tumblr


----------



## Princess

kayleee said:


> omg I follow you on tumblr


Ahaha hello


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## kayleee

Princess said:


> Ahaha hello



I did not even make the connection that it was you until just now how weird!!! You're cute as hell btw let me be you


----------



## SockHead

kayleee said:


> I did not even make the connection that it was you until just now how weird!!! You're cute as hell btw let me be you



no i am pally


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

//sees cute girls on tbt// This forum has gone to far. Can we have a dating section?  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)	( ͠? ͟ʖ ͡?)	ᕦ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)ᕤ ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)
( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)	͡? ͜ʖ ͡ -	( ͡͡ ? ͜ ʖ ͡ ?)﻿	( ͡ ͡? ͡?  ʖ ͡? ͡?)
(ง ͠? ͟ل͜ ͡?)ง	( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡ ?)	(ʖ ͜? ͜ʖ)	[ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?]
ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ	( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)	{ ͡• ͜ʖ ͡•}	( ͡? ͜V ͡?)
( ͡^ ͜ʖ ͡^)	( ‾ʖ̫‾)	( ͡?╭͜ʖ╮͡? )	ᕦ( ͡?╭͜ʖ╮͡? )ᕤ


╚═( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
…╚═(███)═╝
…╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
…╚═(███)═╝
…╚═(███)═╝
…..╚(███)╝
……╚(██)╝
………(█)
……….*


----------



## Katelyn

Aerate said:


> Your hair look impressive



Thank you! ^-^


----------



## spamurai

Awesome community ^^


----------



## Raffy

emisenpai12 said:


> //sees cute girls on tbt// This forum has gone to far. Can we have a dating section?  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)	( ͠? ͟ʖ ͡?)	ᕦ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)ᕤ ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)
> ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)	͡? ͜ʖ ͡ -	( ͡͡ ? ͜ ʖ ͡ ?)﻿	( ͡ ͡? ͡?  ʖ ͡? ͡?)
> (ง ͠? ͟ل͜ ͡?)ง	( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡ ?)	(ʖ ͜? ͜ʖ)	[ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?]
> ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ	( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)	{ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?}	( ͡? ͜V ͡?)
> ( ͡^ ͜ʖ ͡^)	( ‾ʖ̫‾)	( ͡?╭͜ʖ╮͡? )	ᕦ( ͡?╭͜ʖ╮͡? )ᕤ
> 
> 
> ╚═( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)═╝
> ╚═(███)═╝
> ╚═(███)═╝
> .╚═(███)═╝
> ..╚═(███)═╝
> ?╚═(███)═╝
> ?╚═(███)═╝
> ..╚═(███)═╝
> .╚═(███)═╝
> ╚═(███)═╝
> .╚═(███)═╝
> ..╚═(███)═╝
> ?╚═(███)═╝
> ?╚═(███)═╝
> ?..╚(███)╝
> ??╚(██)╝
> ???(█)
> ???.*



aren't you like 12 tho?
this is an animal crossing forums and you want a dating section?
not sure if you're being serious or not


----------



## piichinu

Raffy said:


> aren't you like 12 tho?
> this is an animal crossing forums and you want a dating section?
> not sure if you're being serious or not



he is 10


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Raffy said:


> aren't you like 12 tho?
> this is an animal crossing forums and you want a dating section?
> not sure if you're being serious or not



Just a joke silly.


----------



## Princess

kayleee said:


> I did not even make the connection that it was you until just now how weird!!! You're cute as hell btw let me be you



you're so sweet, thank you :3


----------



## Aestivate

Spoiler: it's winter so I'll be wearing hoodies 24/7


----------



## Princess

snapchat emoji stickers are my life


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> snapchat emoji stickers are my life


Q t 3.1459


----------



## piichinu

Aestivate said:


> Spoiler: it's winter so I'll be wearing hoodies 24/7


Is your name Brendan I just need to make sure you aren't someone I know


----------



## Aestivate

piichinu said:


> Is your name Brendan I just need to make sure you aren't someone I know



Nope


----------



## rubyy

Aestivate said:


> Spoiler: it's winter so I'll be wearing hoodies 24/7



my fave dutch


----------



## SockHead

Princess said:


> snapchat emoji stickers are my life



shiny encounter!!!!!!!!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Spoiler:  I'm getting my hair dyed soon and I wonder if it's a good idea to have in ombr? dyed brown to red... Thoughts?


----------



## Sanaki

moar red hair


----------



## Peter

got my hair cut finally, so have another angry looking selfie



Spoiler: ---


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Raffy

Spoiler: purple











what the heck


----------



## laurenx

got a haircut so i thought id show it off to u fools


Spoiler: lol supr short new black hair


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I got a new outfit. I think I have a shopping problem.



Spoiler: Ft Dirty Dresser



[/spoiler]

[COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]

[QUOTE="laurenx, post: 5676349, member: 72226"]got a haircut so i thought id show it off to u fools
[spoiler=lol supr short new black hair] [ATTACH] [/spoiler][/QUOTE]Oh my God. That doesn't even look like you anymore. Very cute tho.


----------



## Sanaki

shopping is amazing ;D 

everyone here so cuuute <3


----------



## asuka

Spoiler: i am too pale for life


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## dawsoncreek

nooooo...don't turn sideways.....


----------



## laurenx

hariolari said:


> I got a new outfit. I think I have a shopping problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ft Dirty Dresser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh my God. That doesn't even look like you anymore. Very cute tho.


i know right! hahaha but thank you ! your outfit is sooooo cute


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler:  I don't even know if I'm doing anything this year for Halloween because of work, but I got a kickass wig just in case lol.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

laurenx said:


> i know right! hahaha but thank you ! your outfit is sooooo cute


Thank you!

As someone who has changed her hair color more than her underwear, black is a ***** to get out. But I loved it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Spoiler:  I don't even know if I'm doing anything this year for Halloween because of work, but I got a kickass wig just in case lol.


----------



## laurenx

Aerate said:


> You remind me of Krysten Ritter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153210
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You're too gorgeous ;u;


isn't she in breaking bad?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> Thank you!
> 
> As someone who has changed her hair color more than her underwear, black is a ***** to get out. But I loved it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You look like if you and Jake had a baby, and I can't unsee it.


ive had black 3 times now, i just wait for summer and it gets lighter


----------



## Melchoir

Spoiler: low quality picture of me


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## laurenx

Aerate said:


> She is! And that pic is from Breaking Bad as well.



i loved her. that show is so amazing agggh.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Maci

your gender roles taste disgusting [hi it me they/them pronouns please]


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

asuka said:


> Spoiler: i am too pale for life



Goddammit, you even look like Asuka


----------



## Melchoir

Maci said:


> your gender roles taste disgusting [hi it me they/them pronouns please]
> 
> View attachment 153274



adore your shirt


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Bloobloop

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: I feel like I just posted here but I took my first decent picture of meself
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153421



I remember seeing that in the RP thread earlier c:


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Alienfish

View attachment 153425

Yes my hair is that big pretty naturally.. no filters lel

LETS ROCK N ROLL.


----------



## Megan.

me;


----------



## visibleghost

u r all so cute im going to scream ;;


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## mogyay

Moko said:


> View attachment 153425
> 
> Yes my hair is that big pretty naturally.. no filters lel
> 
> LETS ROCK N ROLL.



gimme ur hair mokoooooooooooo, u are v pretty


----------



## Alienfish

thanks everyone <3

also fun thing i look like that whether i brush it or not ahah ^_^


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Princess

hariolari said:


> That's literally my hair when I brush it. Same haircut and everything.


moko is one of us


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Moko said:


> thanks everyone <3
> 
> also fun thing i look like that whether i brush it or not ahah ^_^


Get a conditioning mask.


----------



## Alienfish

hariolari said:


> Get a conditioning mask.



nah i just cut it so it's kinda healthy. it's just that fluffy and im not straightening it everyday lol.

@Princess +1


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## milkyi

I AM GOING to take a selfie with my rose quartz hair give me 20 minutes.


----------



## Princess

Moko said:


> nah i just cut it so it's kinda healthy. it's just that fluffy and im not straightening it everyday lol.
> 
> @Princess +1



You don't need to straighten it bb, I haven't straightened mine in well over a year but conditioning masks and argan oil def help with the frizz!


----------



## Nightmares

I never wear bows in my hair but I was trying to look like Yuno Gasai xD
And yeah I look creepy
Sorry


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Moko said:


> nah i just cut it so it's kinda healthy. it's just that fluffy and im not straightening it everyday lol.
> 
> @Princess +1


Don't straighten it! That's very bad for your hair. Just use a conditioning mask every so often. Helps hydrate and make poofy curls much more manageable. Curly hair gets dry so easy.


----------



## Princess

here's my natural hair freshly washed, and unbrushed the curl struggle is real


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> here's my natural hair freshly washed, and unbrushed the curl struggle is real


----------



## Princess

hariolari said:


> It's full of secrets.



you're the regina to my gretchen


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> you're the regina to my gretchen


Every brunette needs a blonde best friend. <3


----------



## milkyi

I am not cute ; v ;


Spoiler:  










Sorry for the quality ; - ;


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

hello


----------



## Nightmares

P o c k y said:


> I am not cute ; v ;
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality ; - ;



Godammit Pocky 
You look great


----------



## milkyi

L CocoaBean said:


> Godammit Pocky
> You look great



Lani you are the cute one here.


----------



## Nightmares

P o c k y said:


> Lani you are the cute one here.



xD I appreciate it but...you're the cutest


----------



## Albuns

P o c k y said:


> I am not cute ; v ;
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality ; - ;



You are definitely cute! >w</)


----------



## mintellect

Megatastic said:


> me;



Oh my gosh you are gorgeous!


----------



## jiny

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Spoiler: look at the ugly
> 
> 
> 
> haha hi
> 
> 
> Me in Vegas last summer
> If you quote this, PLEASE remove the image
> Will edit this later
> -edit-
> Idk why the image is sidewayssss ;u;



You're cute!


----------



## Mink

Spoiler: i forgot this pic was taken in june not last year lmao






I look so Asian ovo


----------



## Chaotix

Mink said:


> Spoiler: me before a dance show last year
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153514
> 
> 
> I look so Asian ovo



Is it me or does those glasses look a little big?


----------



## Mink

Chaotix said:


> Is it me or does those glasses look a little big?



They look huge cause I always put them a little far away from my face as a habit of mine lol I don't like 'em too high up cause they feel uncomfortable but yep xD


----------



## Chaotix

Mink said:


> They look huge cause I always put them a little far away from my face as a habit of mine lol I don't like 'em too high up cause they feel uncomfortable but yep xD



Either way you look cute in the picture btw.


----------



## Mink

Chaotix said:


> Either way you look cute in the picture btw.



Thanks! I don't usually wear make-up (once a year only @_@), so it's one of those occassions where I just had to take some pictures :]


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

wait nevermind lol


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Spoiler:  Don't remember if I posted this one already but ayy


----------



## Alienfish

Princess said:


> You don't need to straighten it bb, I haven't straightened mine in well over a year but conditioning masks and argan oil def help with the frizz!



yeah i hardly do it, i like it fluffy. and i use conditioner/oils sometimes if i get too much but ya fluffy hair group ftw!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

L CocoaBean said:


> I never wear bows in my hair but I was trying to look like Yuno Gasai xD
> And yeah I look creepy
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153483



Such cute. Such yandere.


----------



## Alienfish

Princess said:


> here's my natural hair freshly washed, and unbrushed the curl struggle is real



killer queen <3

cant wait til my hair grows out that long again *w*


----------



## Princess

Moko said:


> killer queen <3
> 
> cant wait til my hair grows out that long again *w*



You should see mermaidsong's hair it's pretty much the same ahaha


----------



## Alienfish

Princess said:


> You should see mermaidsong's hair it's pretty much the same ahaha



 cooool. long hair is teh ****


----------



## Princess

Oops I mean hariolari I forgot she changed her name


----------



## Alienfish

it's aight x)

and yeah the hairdresser did a good job getting mine all the same length cause it was verrry different lengths from before.


----------



## Princess

Moko said:


> it's aight x)
> 
> and yeah the hairdresser did a good job getting mine all the same length cause it was verrry different lengths from before.



Having layers definitely helps with thick hair like ours


----------



## Alienfish

Princess said:


> Having layers definitely helps with thick hair like ours



ya.. idk, they cut it very different lengths and layers even though i never had some specific hair style so it feels good having the same length except for the bangs of course.


----------



## himeki

Megatastic said:


> me;



oh my god you are beautiful!


----------



## tsantsa

MayorEvvie said:


> oh my god you are beautiful!



I AGREE :3

Also, curse you being 12 and (almost) a half
Wish i could just post a selfie haha


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i'm done with this thread...just...


----------



## ganondork

I cut 8 inches off of my hair today ^.^


----------



## Heyden

emisenpai12 said:


> i'm done with this thread...just...



ii was disappointed when I found it wasn't Brit and Igloos song


----------



## Heyden

---


----------



## Aestivate

ganondork said:


> View attachment 153678
> I cut 8 inches off of my hair today ^.^



I've to say, that haircut really fits you


----------



## himeki

ems said:


> I AGREE :3
> 
> Also, curse you being 12 and (almost) a half
> Wish i could just post a selfie haha



wait im not 12


----------



## tsantsa

no lel i just mean i wish i could post a selfie but i'm too young.


----------



## himeki

test


----------



## Roshan

hh


----------



## visibleghost

ems said:


> no lel i just mean i wish i could post a selfie but i'm too young.



wait is it like seriously illegal for kids under 13 to post pictures of themselves online where you live? that's weird lol


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Alienfish

ganondork said:


> View attachment 153678
> I cut 8 inches off of my hair today ^.^



that red colour is awesome *w*


----------



## ganondork

Moko said:


> that red colour is awesome *w*



Thank you so much!! My hair's usually brighter but it's faded quite a bit but I'm happy with it still.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aestivate said:


> I've to say, that haircut really fits you



Thank you ♡ it was a bit of a shock to cut off that much hair but it's growing on me.


----------



## mintellect

hariolari said:


> The new hair really suits you! Very pretty.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Without parental permission. It's hard to prove parental permission, so it's safer to just not let them. Technically they shouldn't even join TBT without parental permission. ACC actually makes them pay 3 cents to prove that someone over 18 approved.



And Miiverse makes you pay 50 cents.


----------



## Kaitrock

Because I'm going to be 18 next week



Spoiler: I Need Sleep


----------



## Togekid

i removed this attachment


----------



## CookingOkasan

Spoiler: new booties


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

mayorjoe said:


> Finally old enough to post here now


----------



## Titi

Went pennyboarding and to the beach with my sidekick this weekend.  



Spoiler


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I have been waiting.


----------



## cassieok5

This is meeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is meeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol whoops I didnt even post anything


----------



## cassieok5

....


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## matt

It's not quite Halloween yet so I won't post my face


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

emisenpai12 said:


> I have been waiting.
> 
> View attachment 153952


HELLO


----------



## Mariah

cassieok5 said:


> This is meeee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This is meeeee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lol whoops I didnt even post anything



Who is that girl in your avatar?


----------



## Treezus

Glamour shot


----------



## oath2order

Treezus said:


> Glamour shot
> View attachment 154004



nice picture but who's the human

get it cause you're TREEzus


----------



## kayleee

Rainy l��ks

idk why the picture is so small ??  oh well


----------



## Aestivate

kayleee said:


> Rainy l��ks
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154134
> 
> 
> 
> idk why the picture is so small ??  oh well



I usually wear shoes when it rains but ah well to each his own


----------



## kayleee

Aestivate said:


> I usually wear shoes when it rains but ah well to each his own



You wear shoes inside your house


----------



## Aestivate

kayleee said:


> You wear shoes inside your house



Do you wear coats and winter hats inside your house


----------



## kayleee

Aestivate said:


> Do you wear coats and winter hats inside your house



Obviously ?? I just put up a picture of it


----------



## matt

I wear shoes in the house


----------



## Aestivate

kayleee said:


> Obviously ?? I just put up a picture of it



good because then I found my soulmate
p.s. I wear those leggings too when it rains!!


----------



## NicPlays

Just checking is there an age limit to post here?


----------



## kayleee

Aestivate said:


> good because then I found my soulmate
> p.s. I wear those leggings too when it rains!!



PS. they're jeans

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> I wear shoes in the house



Are you 45+ ? Because that is understandable


----------



## himeki

NicPlays said:


> Just checking is there an age limit to post here?



13+


----------



## Aestivate

kayleee said:


> PS. they're jeans


Yoga jeans*, excuse me.


----------



## kayleee

Aestivate said:


> Yoga jeans*, excuse me.



are you trying to flirt with me


----------



## Aestivate

kayleee said:


> are you trying to flirt with me


If talking about pants turn you on
eh, I guess yes


----------



## kayleee

Aestivate said:


> If talking about pants turn you on
> eh, I guess yes



Well it's not working


----------



## Aestivate

kayleee said:


> Well it's not working


Too bad, then I'll have to keep looking for my yoga pants soulmate


----------



## Kittyinpink87

I guess ill show myself.
Sorry i dont know how to use spoiler.

Edit: oops it's sideways D:


----------



## boujee

it hella cold out





no nose ring today


----------



## Sugilite

Gamzee said:


> it hella cold out
> -snips-
> no nose ring today


/smooches 
dye your hair back silver bby


----------



## Cailey

hi everyone, tis' me.... it's freezing blehhh -- can barely see it too but that's a floral half sleeve I have ; w ;






and here's one with my reading glasses, lol ^^






aaaaaand a black and white, k I'm done c:

ah okay, well..... I'm shy, byeeeeeee......... ; u ;


----------



## brownboy102

caileymichelle said:


> -snip-
> 
> hi everyone, tis' me.... it's freezing blehhh -- can barely see it too but that's a floral half sleeve I have ; w ;
> 
> -snip-
> 
> and here's one with my reading glasses, lol ^^
> 
> -snip-
> 
> aaaaaand a black and white, k I'm done c:
> 
> ah okay, well..... I'm shy, byeeeeeee......... ; u ;



Ah, so pretty!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

caileymichelle said:


> hi everyone, tis' me.... it's freezing blehhh -- can barely see it too but that's a floral half sleeve I have ; w ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's one with my reading glasses, lol ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaand a black and white, k I'm done c:
> 
> ah okay, well..... I'm shy, byeeeeeee......... ; u ;


Your so cute ughhhh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

caileymichelle said:


> hi everyone, tis' me.... it's freezing blehhh -- can barely see it too but that's a floral half sleeve I have ; w ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's one with my reading glasses, lol ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaand a black and white, k I'm done c:
> 
> ah okay, well..... I'm shy, byeeeeeee......... ; u ;


Your so cute ughhhh


----------



## GamingKittenCorp

Hopefully these post okay..ha! I miss having my pink hair..I look so plain and boring without it, so excuse that dramatic change.


----------



## Cailey

oh gosh thanks guys for the compliments ^^


----------



## Mariah

1997


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

caileymichelle said:


> [SIZE=1]hi everyone, tis' me.... it's freezing blehhh -- can barely see it too but that's a floral half sleeve I have ; w ;
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [SIZE=1]and here's one with my reading glasses, lol ^^[/SIZE]
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [SIZE=1]aaaaaand a black and white, k I'm done c:[/SIZE]
> 
> ah okay, well..... I'm shy, byeeeeeee......... ; u ;[/SIZE][/QUOTE]Dark colors suit you.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="GamingKittenCorp, post: 5715023, member: 94798"][ATTACH][ATTACH]
> 
> Hopefully these post okay..ha! I miss having my pink hair..I look so plain and boring without it, so excuse that dramatic change.[/QUOTE]Unnatural colored hair is so powerful.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Mariah, post: 5715062, member: 23235"][img]
> 1997[/QUOTE]I really like that shirt.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

caileymichelle said:


> hi everyone, tis' me.... it's freezing blehhh -- can barely see it too but that's a floral half sleeve I have ; w ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's one with my reading glasses, lol ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaand a black and white, k I'm done c:
> 
> ah okay, well..... I'm shy, byeeeeeee......... ; u ;


You look so cute! awe


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Posting to recover the mysterious lost post hopefully.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope, still lost.


----------



## Cailey

oh goodness thanks everyone, you guys are all sweethearts.


----------



## epona

-


----------



## Bowie

Mariah said:


> 1997



Loving the shirt!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Feeling 22 and cuddly this morning


----------



## cassieok5

Watchingthetreetops said:


> View attachment 154280
> 
> Feeling 22 and cuddly this morning



Omg your so pretty. *wishes was this pretty* lmao &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> You look so cute! awe



Have you posted a pic of yourself? Tbh I'm really curious as to what you look like.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Watchingthetreetops said:


> View attachment 154280
> 
> Feeling 22 and cuddly this morning



You look so cute!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## epona

hariolari said:


> Dan gurl. Who dat on the right.
> 
> Just kidding. You're as pretty as ever.



thx j-cat


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler






That's me! <3 yas I am #1 dollface <33


----------



## Xerolin

Tanooki said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154413
> 
> 
> That's me! <3 yas I am #1 dollface <33



Avatar and picture you posted match. ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED


----------



## LadyLarp

I'm mostly a lurker here, really shy but hi everyone! ^__^


----------



## Cherry Kisses

matt said:


> Hi ;-)



hinting at something bro? ;-)


----------



## crystalchild

just rediscovered how baller i look as jade harley


----------



## Cherry Kisses

crystalchild said:


> just rediscovered how baller i look as jade harley



wait your stunning wat


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: shop pug and i



View attachment 154507


----------



## Aestivate

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: shop pug and i
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154507



Just curious, do you carry your pug around the mall or does he walk with you /(partly)?
Also, I'm not the gender to compliment you on it, but nice earring!


----------



## dizzy bone

Aestivate said:


> Just curious, do you carry your pug around the mall or does he walk with you /(partly)?
> Also, I'm not the gender to compliment you on it, but nice earring!



I'm confused lol but thanks 
She drives to work with us and then just chills (it's a studio not a mall )


----------



## PandaNikita

Spoiler: all black in honor of my parents not letting me go out for Halloween


----------



## cinny

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: all black in honor of my parents not letting me go out for Halloween



you are gorgeous!!
the black lipstick looks nice on you too.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Ramza

i'm going to college like this tomorrow


Spoiler


----------



## cinny

Ramza said:


> i'm going to college like this tomorrow
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154639



OMGGG you look beautiful 
i love it & please do.


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Ramza

Ironically enough, I went through with crossplay with hopes of impressing someone. That's how low I've sunk in life. Either way, I'm cool.

Maybe I'll post better pictures tomorrow since everyone will probably take some.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

YOU'RE ALL CUTE WHATEVER


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Dyed my hair. RIP red.



[removed]


----------



## okaimii

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Dyed my hair. RIP red.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



You're so pretty!


----------



## matt

It's about time I posted something legit



Spoiler: My Face by Matt




Whoopsadaisy wrong one


Spoiler: The real me brace yourselves girls


----------



## kassie

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Dyed my hair. RIP red.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Looks good!


----------



## matt

azure said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I don't think I've ever posted here but here's me waiting for my boyfriend to call me on Skype last night;
> 
> 21 years old and I still make stupid faces when I take a picture.



Lol that's not a stupid face


----------



## matt

azure said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I don't think I've ever posted here but here's me waiting for my boyfriend to call me on Skype last night;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 years old and I still make stupid faces when I take a picture.



Lol that's not a stupid face


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: hanging out with stiffs



View attachment 154659



very last minute *crappy* halloween decorations in our shop's back room


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: got a trim before I'm on the clock


----------



## Jacob

feeling a bit pale this afternoon



Spoiler:  big


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Dyed my hair. RIP red.
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]Brown hair suits you so well.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="dizzy bone, post: 5734758, member: 34406"][spoiler="hanging out with stiffs"][ATTACH][/spoiler]
> 
> very last minute *crappy* halloween decorations in our shop's back room :blush:[/QUOTE]You have such nice, angular features.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Javocado, post: 5735191, member: 43353"][Spoiler=got a trim before I'm on the clock][img][/spoiler][/QUOTE]I like your hair shorter.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Buddy, post: 5735248, member: 88869"]feeling a bit pale this afternoon
> 
> [spoiler= big]
> [IMG]
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]2pooky4me


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## derezzed

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: hanging out with stiffs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154659
> 
> 
> 
> very last minute *crappy* halloween decorations in our shop's back room



Love the shirt ;-]


----------



## tae

// plays with hair extensions and makeup



Spoiler


----------



## cinny

taesaek said:


> // plays with hair extensions and makeup
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154684



you're so pretty!!



dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: hanging out with stiffs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154659
> 
> 
> 
> very last minute *crappy* halloween decorations in our shop's back room


beautiful  I love your face & taste in clothes.



Buddy said:


> feeling a bit pale this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  big


nice wall & face / mask!!


----------



## tae

you're so sweet, oh gosh ~<3


----------



## jiny

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Dyed my hair. RIP red.



omg you look so nice!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

taesaek said:


> // plays with hair extensions and makeup


----------



## milkday

Kinda sorta recent :3 (also excuse my weird smile, I don't do it often)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> View attachment 154705
> 
> Kinda sorta recent :3 (also excuse my weird smile, I don't do it often)



cute!


----------



## milkday

Ah thank you! weirdly you're not the first to call me that. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Even the purse was cat themed. Guess my costume for tomorrow.



Spoiler: Devil's Night and catting around


----------



## cinny

hariolari said:


> Even the purse was cat themed. Guess my costume for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Devil's Night and catting around



A panda ; ))

Jk a cute cat?
Hat looks super comfy to wear btw.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Spoiler: New Hair :D 








- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: New Hair :D 








- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops double post


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Peter

Spoiler: happy halloween


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Spoopy costumes, everyone!


----------



## Heyden

peterjohnson said:


> Spoiler: happy halloween



tilt ur head back and you should be ok


----------



## Peter

Haydenn said:


> tilt ur head back and you should be ok






are u *trying* to kill me!!


----------



## jiny

peterjohnson said:


> are u *trying* to kill me!!



OMG HE IS TRYING TO KILL YOU


----------



## Heyden

peterjohnson said:


> are u *trying* to kill me!!



what can I say, the voodoo doll of u isn't working well enough :'(


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Ok here's me!


Spoiler




Atleast you know how my halloween costume will be
Sorry for dark af place and potato camera btw :c


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Ok here's me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154836
> Atleast you know how my halloween costume will be
> Sorry for dark af place and potato camera btw :c



...*sigh*

Okay, let's make a deal.

If you post an ACTUAL picture of yourself, I will let you catch me!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Diancie Rose said:


> ...*sigh*
> 
> Okay, let's make a deal.
> 
> If you post an ACTUAL picture of yourself, I will let you catch me!



Pfft ur not that important is moar important mewtwo


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Pfft ur not that important is moar important mewtwo



...

*WHAT did you say...?*

...

*uses Moonblast*

*throws the moon on your head*


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Pfft ur not that important is moar important mewtwo



...

*WHAT did you say...?*

...

*uses Moonblast*

*throws the moon on your head*


----------



## Gregriii

Diancie Rose said:


> ...
> 
> *WHAT did you say...?*
> 
> ...
> 
> *uses Moonblast*
> 
> *throws the moon on your head*



this is not majora's mask sorry


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Diancie Rose said:


> ...
> 
> *WHAT did you say...?*
> 
> ...
> 
> *uses Moonblast*
> 
> *throws the moon on your head*



Sorry!
*uses bubbler*
Ur  ****ed


----------



## Shawna

*Me!*​


----------



## emolga

halloween picture but oh well 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shawna said:


> *Me!*​



you're so pretty!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Spoiler: Yer A Wizard



View attachment 154966


----------



## Charcolor

----


----------



## jiny

post glitch

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok post glitch 2


----------



## PeeBraiin

Spoiler







dat me -.-


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## PeeBraiin

Aerate said:


> pretty gab <3 wanna date me
> 
> oh wait..



LMFAO Ayu cx


----------



## Trundle

Charcolor said:


> Spoiler: i just took this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154974
> 
> 
> psst i'm not a girl so please don't call me one thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my post isn't showing up so if this doesn't merge i'll try again



why do you have glasses that are made for girls on if you do not want to be called one


----------



## Esphas

Trundle said:


> why do you have glasses that are made for girls on if you do not want to be called one



dont be an ass


----------



## emolga

Trundle said:


> why do you have glasses that are made for girls on if you do not want to be called one



dude not cool


----------



## Gregriii

Trundle said:


> why do you have glasses that are made for girls on if you do not want to be called one



how do u know that are made for girls???

glasses are unisex though


----------



## Mariah

Gregriii said:


> how do u know that are made for girls???
> 
> glasses are unisex though



Some are. Those aren't.


----------



## Charcolor

non-girls are able to wear girls' glasses????? please don't judge how i dress?????

also even if i didn't want to wear them i'm not out to my parents as non-binary yet so i'm not brave enough to ask for unisex glasses


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Charcolor said:


> non-girls are able to wear girls' glasses????? please don't judge how i dress?????
> 
> also even if i didn't want to wear them i'm not out to my parents as non-binary yet so i'm not brave enough to ask for unisex glasses


While I think Trundle is just being a jerk about the glasses, you kind of can't ask to not be judged on how you look in a thread about how you look.


----------



## Gregriii

whatever XD I can't understand how people need to make objects for each genders when the function is always the same

I guess it's just my opinion
*vanishes*


----------



## Charcolor

hariolari said:


> While I think Thunder is just being a jerk about the glasses, you kind of can't ask to not be judged on how you look in a thread about how you look.



the purpose is to show people what you look like, not to tell people what they should look like

jeez, sorry for being dfab. i can post a picture without glasses to ease everyone


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Charcolor said:


> the purpose is to show people what you look like, not to tell people what they should look like
> 
> jeez, sorry for being dfab. i can post a picture without glasses to ease everyone


No one told you what to look like? Judging people isn't about fitting them into your desired mold. It's about personal preference. You seem very angry and defensive, and I get that because he was an *******, but the world is not out to get you.


----------



## Charcolor

hariolari said:


> No one told you what to look like? Judging people isn't about fitting them into your desired mold. It's about personal preference. You seem very angry and defensive, and I get that because he was an *******, but the world is not out to get you.



i'm sorry, i'm not mad at you just in case you thought that (the second part of the post was not directed at you)
you're a very nice person, so thank you for not yelling at me


----------



## oath2order

hariolari said:


> While I think Thunder is just being a jerk about the glasses, you kind of can't ask to not be judged on how you look in a thread about how you look.



Trundle, not Thunder 

Thunder is innocent


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

oath2order said:


> Trundle, not Thunder
> 
> Thunder is innocent


Forgive me, I just woke up from a nap. I can't read.


----------



## oath2order

hariolari said:


> Forgive me, I just woke up from a nap. I can't read.



Nah, you good.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

oath2order said:


> Nah, you good.


Not even sure why Thunder made perfect sense in my brain. Like, I didn't even question it.


----------



## Trundle

Charcolor said:


> non-girls are able to wear girls' glasses????? please don't judge how i dress?????
> 
> also even if i didn't want to wear them i'm not out to my parents as non-binary yet so i'm not brave enough to ask for unisex glasses



okay, thanks for answering my question. I'm sorry you took it the wrong way. You can't expect people to know everything about you from the first time they meet you especially when it comes to gender roles etc


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> okay, thanks for answering my question. I'm sorry you took it the wrong way. You can't expect people to know everything about you from the first time they meet you especially when it comes to gender roles etc



dude just assume everyone is genderfluid pandemimetroromantic cactuskin


----------



## Charcolor

KarlaKGB said:


> dude just assume everyone is genderfluid pandemimetroromantic cactuskin



do
do you know anything besides the troll blogs on tumblr


----------



## ams

Trundle said:


> okay, thanks for answering my question. I'm sorry you took it the wrong way. You can't expect people to know everything about you from the first time they meet you especially when it comes to gender roles etc



Classic Trundle. "I'm sorry you took my offensive comment the wrong way".


----------



## Princess

Trundle said:


> why do you have glasses that are made for girls on if you do not want to be called one


You can identify as any gender while wearing clothes that are "traditionally" for a specific gender.

But it's almost 2016 and it's time we let go of the notion that clothes and accessories are gender specific


----------



## Trundle

ams said:


> Classic Trundle. "I'm sorry you took my offensive comment the wrong way".



I didn't mean for it to be offensive.  
From the sound of his post, he didn't want to look or seem like a woman. I thought "hmm, those are women's glasses. Why is Charcolor wearing glasses intended as sold by females if they want to appear or conform to male gender roles?" And then I asked the question. I could ignored it and just said "u look nice hehe tbt community is SO HAWT" but that would sound very generic and nobody in the situation would learn anything about me nor would I learn anything about them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> You can identify as any gender while wearing clothes that are "traditionally" for a specific gender.
> 
> But it's almost 2016 and it's time we let go of the notion that clothes and accessories are gender specific



yes very true and I even go further as to say that if there is no specific items for any specific gender then there is no difference between genders and genders in general should be dropped as a whole rather than manipulated into thousands of subgroups that no one specific person actually fits into


----------



## Princess

Trundle said:


> I didn't mean for it to be offensive.
> From the sound of his post, he didn't want to look or seem like a woman. I thought "hmm, those are women's glasses. Why is Charcolor wearing glasses intended as sold by females if they want to appear or conform to male gender roles?" And then I asked the question. I could ignored it and just said "u look nice hehe tbt community is SO HAWT" but that would sound very generic and nobody in the situation would learn anything about me nor would I learn anything about them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yes very true and I even go further as to say that if there is no specific items for any specific gender then there is no difference between genders and genders in general should be dropped as a whole rather than manipulated into thousands of subgroups that no one specific person actually fits into



Definitely. Everyone should wear whatever they like! (as long as theyre safe)


----------



## oath2order

Charcolor said:


> do
> do you know anything besides the troll blogs on tumblr



m8 it's karla


----------



## Brad

I didn't really get to dress up for Halloween this year, as I spent it in the hospital. Ha some major heart issues, had a procedure yesterday, and just got out today.

Lucky for you guys, *I TOOK PICTURES!* Don't worry, no gore.



Spoiler:  Me waiting in the ER.














Spoiler:  Me in my room.













Spoiler:  Me in the bed.













Spoiler:  Me in the bed with my hot nurse.













Spoiler:  Me about an hour ago in my apartment.











Any other questions? Ask away! I'll be taking a day or two off school. So I'll be here.

Also thanks to those who got in touch with me while I was in there. I WAS GOING INSANE!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Charcolor said:


> i'm sorry, i'm not mad at you just in case you thought that (the second part of the post was not directed at you)
> you're a very nice person, so thank you for not yelling at me


Everyone deserves a chance to learn.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brad said:


> I didn't really get to dress up for Halloween this year, as I spent it in the hospital. Ha some major heart issues, had a procedure yesterday, and just got out today.
> 
> Lucky for you guys, *I TOOK PICTURES!* Don't worry, no gore.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me waiting in the ER.
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> [Spoiler= Me in my room.][img][/spoiler]
> [Spoiler= Me in the bed.][img][/spoiler]
> [Spoiler= Me in the bed with my hot nurse.][img]/spoiler]
> [Spoiler= Me about an hour ago in my apartment.][img][/spoiler]
> 
> Any other questions? Ask away! I'll be taking a day or two off school. So I'll be here.
> 
> Also thanks to those who got in touch with me while I was in there. I WAS GOING INSANE![/QUOTE]Is the infection gone?


----------



## Brad

Aerate said:


> That nurse is hot Brad o: lucky you
> 
> But yeah looking good! Why're you at the ER though ):



Had some bad chest pains on Halloween. Went in and ended up staying for a few days.



hariolari said:


> Is the infection gone?



Yep. Just taking it easy after the procedure.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Princess

Brad said:


> I didn't really get to dress up for Halloween this year, as I spent it in the hospital. Ha some major heart issues, had a procedure yesterday, and just got out today.
> 
> Lucky for you guys, *I TOOK PICTURES!* Don't worry, no gore.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me waiting in the ER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me in the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me in the bed with my hot nurse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me about an hour ago in my apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other questions? Ask away! I'll be taking a day or two off school. So I'll be here.
> 
> Also thanks to those who got in touch with me while I was in there. I WAS GOING INSANE!



Glad you're finally home Brad! <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Brad said:


> Yep. Just taking it easy after the procedure.


Glad you took my advice and didn't die!


----------



## Brad

Aerate said:


> Aw crap, you feeling any better buddy? Hope you get out soon.



Actually got out already! Haha! But thank you!



Princess said:


> Glad you're finally home Brad! <3



Same same same! 



hariolari said:


> Glad you took my advice and didn't die!



Double same same same!


----------



## Thunder

oath2order said:


> Trundle, not Thunder
> 
> Thunder is innocent



i don't want you speaking for me i think people who wear glasses are GIANT NERDS


----------



## SockHead

brad i hope you're feeling better!!







my girlfriend shannon and i ^_^


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> brad i hope you're feeling better!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girlfriend shannon and i ^_^



yo I like her hair color


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> yo I like her hair color



me too shes adorable


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Gregriii

Sparro said:


> You just called out every person in this world who wears glasses



if they don't see his comment they can't get offended


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Gregriii said:


> if they don't see his comment they can't get offended



I wear glasses and im offended
REPORTED!
loljk xDDD


----------



## Thunder

Sparro said:


> You just called out every person in this world who wears glasses



let them come


----------



## Nightmares

Jetix said:


> I wear glasses and im offended
> REPORTED!
> loljk xDDD



MEE 2 M9

REPORTED AGAIN!1!!1!1!


----------



## tae

whoa i missed all the drama. damnnnnnnson
i'm pretty fluid,  

short hair
masc

hair starting to grow out
fem


----------



## Shawna

emolga said:


> View attachment 154951
> halloween picture but oh well
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you're so pretty!


Thank you! 

I love you outfit and hair in your selfie.


----------



## emolga

Shawna said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love you outfit and hair in your selfie.



ah thank you!


----------



## Oldcatlady

taesaek said:


> whoa i missed all the drama. damnnnnnnson
> i'm pretty fluid,
> 
> short hair
> masc
> 
> hair starting to grow out
> fem



Dayumm. You look so good in both pictures i'm jealous. ; o ;


I recently dyed my hair, and am actually really happy with the result. ; u ;
It's a lot brighter than i expected, since i did a very poor hair bleaching job and it was dark brown before i dyed it lol.



Spoiler: ugly pjs bc im too lazy to change into something nice


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> i don't want you speaking for me i think people who wear glasses are GIANT NERDS



shut up you gundam **** 
glasses r cute tho


----------



## KiloPatches

Spoiler: Here is a "Giant Nerd" for you.....











[SPOILER="Sell me this pen...." ("The Wolf of Wall Street")]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SPOILER]


----------



## BetaChorale

Picture is about a year old, but eh, it'll do. I'm usually a lot more casual than that though​


----------



## mogyay

FerahL said:


> Picture is about a year old, but eh, it'll do. I'm usually a lot more casual than that though​



you're v pretty!!!!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I'm the girl on the left.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

It's been a long time since I posted an updated picture of myself so here's a picture I just took.


----------



## KiloPatches

DarkDesertFox said:


> It's been a long time since I posted an updated picture of myself so here's a picture I just took.



You look like Bo Burnham! That"s meant to be a compliment!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Oldcatlady

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I'm the girl on the left.



You both are super cute!! uwu


----------



## DarkDesertFox

KiloPatches said:


> You look like Bo Burnham! That"s meant to be a compliment!



Aha, I didn't even know who that was so I had to look him up. I guess I do look a little like him. Looks like a cool dude so thanks!



Aerate said:


> Ah you remind me of this one friend  I had a while back. You think a beard would look good on you?
> 
> And I absolutely love your tee man.



I personally don't like beards unless it's the kind Robert Downey Jr. had in the Iron Man movies where it's nice and short. Thank you! I do love the Halo series (not sure how I feel about Halo 5 yet though...)


----------



## Kittyinpink87

A bit of an older pic of me.


----------



## asuka

:}


----------



## Mariah

asuka said:


> after i got blood drawn to get my thyroid tested >_>



Which condition? I have to do that too.


----------



## Halebop

c'est moi!


----------



## asuka

Mariah said:


> Which condition? I have to do that too.



My thyroid just runs really low, so i have to get my blood tested every 3 months to make sure i don't have to start taking medication for it and it isn't much lower than before (it runs in the family - my grandma has hashimoto's and has to take medication as well)


----------



## KiloPatches

asuka said:


> My thyroid just runs really low, so i have to get my blood tested every 3 months to make sure i don't have to start taking medication for it and it isn't much lower than before (it runs in the family - my grandma has hashimoto's and has to take medication as well)



I have hypothyoidism too. Chronically. I take medication for it all the time, and still regularly get blood tests. There have been times those tests have come back and they call me back sending me to the hospital immediately because my levels are dangrously low.  

But girl..... your hair.... your nails.....not brittle at all.... you're absolutely gorgeous.... even your weight, completely managed, it seems. How do you do it with hypothyroidism? Unmedicated too? 

You're magic.


----------



## Mariah

KiloPatches said:


> I have hypothyoidism too. Chronically. I take medication for it all the time, and still regularly get blood tests. There have been times those tests have come back and they call me back sending me to the hospital immediately because my levels are dangrously low.
> 
> But girl..... your hair.... your nails.....not brittle at all.... you're absolutely gorgeous.... even your weight, completely managed, it seems. How do you do it with hypothyroidism? Unmedicated too?
> 
> You're magic.



I've had hypothyroidism for over ten years now. Not sure I have Hashimoto or not. The doctor either said definitely have it or I definitely don't. I don't remember which it was. I take medicine (Levothyroxine) for it and I get blood tests every six months. My thyroid is pretty much under control. I've been taking the same medication for years. I'm pretty sure my hair, nails, and weight were never affected. I've always been very underweight anyway. I've been out of medicine for like two weeks now and I have to find a new endocrinologist because my old one stopped allowing my prescriptions to get filled. So, oh boy, time for another blood test soon.


----------



## asuka

KiloPatches said:


> I have hypothyoidism too. Chronically. I take medication for it all the time, and still regularly get blood tests. There have been times those tests have come back and they call me back sending me to the hospital immediately because my levels are dangrously low.
> 
> But girl..... your hair.... your nails.....not brittle at all.... you're absolutely gorgeous.... even your weight, completely managed, it seems. How do you do it with hypothyroidism? Unmedicated too?
> 
> You're magic.



ahh thank you for the compliments <3 But my nails and hair are actually not in the greatest condition, unfortunately. Photos make them appear much nicer than they really are haha. I take a multivitamin and 10,000mcg of biotin everyday to try and restore them. Biotin works wonders. Not sure if I'm losing hair due to my thyroid, medication side effects, or my low weight.  I take topamax for my migraines and it's made me lose ALOT of weight, so I'm likely to never see weight gain, but damn am I cold all the fkin time because of it. Like...I need 5 million blankets and a sweater all the time pls. And my skin is pretty ghastly pale lol. It's good they're still checking yours to keep track of it, don't wanna end up in the hospital again  That sounds awful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I've had hypothyroidism for over ten years now. Not sure I have Hashimoto or not. The doctor either said definitely have it or I definitely don't. I don't remember which it was. I take medicine (Levothyroxine) for it and I get blood tests every six months. My thyroid is pretty much under control. I've been taking the same medication for years. I'm pretty sure my hair, nails, and weight were never affected. I've always been very underweight anyway. I've been out of medicine for like two weeks now and I have to find a new endocrinologist because my old one stopped allowing my prescriptions to get filled. So, oh boy, time for another blood test soon.



Oh gosh why would they stop giving you your script? For thyroid medicine you need? Thats crazy, some docs are unreal ~_~


----------



## Mariah

asuka said:


> ahh thank you for the compliments <3 But my nails and hair are actually not in the greatest condition, unfortunately. Photos make them appear much nicer than they really are haha. I take a multivitamin and 10,000mcg of biotin everyday to try and restore them. Biotin works wonders. Not sure if I'm losing hair due to my thyroid, medication side effects, or my low weight.  I take topamax for my migraines and it's made me lose ALOT of weight, so I'm likely to never see weight gain, but damn am I cold all the fkin time because of it. Like...I need 5 million blankets and a sweater all the time pls. And my skin is pretty ghastly pale lol. It's good they're still checking yours to keep track of it, don't wanna end up in the hospital again  That sounds awful.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh why would they stop giving you your script? For thyroid medicine you need? Thats crazy, some docs are unreal ~_~



I can't see that doctor anymore because I'm over 18 so I'm surprised she was allowing them to fill my prescription for this long anyway. Hopefully I will find a new doctor by next week.

And yeah, I'm freezing all the time. I sleep with five thick blankets pretty much all year. My hands are always cold.


----------



## Gandalf

Brad said:


> I didn't really get to dress up for Halloween this year, as I spent it in the hospital. Ha some major heart issues, had a procedure yesterday, and just got out today.
> 
> Lucky for you guys, *I TOOK PICTURES!* Don't worry, no gore.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me waiting in the ER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me in the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me in the bed with my hot nurse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Me about an hour ago in my apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other questions? Ask away! I'll be taking a day or two off school. So I'll be here.
> 
> Also thanks to those who got in touch with me while I was in there. I WAS GOING INSANE!



i don't mean to overreact but i think your hot nurse might be my soulmate.

edit: and guess it has been a while. full brace face for the next 12 months but das me



Spoiler


----------



## Wilbur

i look like a mokerloid


----------



## dumplen

This is fun..! You'd never guess who plays Animal crossing just by looking at them. Our community is so diverse! <3


----------



## epona

Gandalf said:


> i don't mean to overreact but i think your hot nurse might be my soulmate.
> 
> edit: and guess it has been a while. full brace face for the next 12 months but das me
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ha everyone look at the metal-mouth cretin

anyway here's a lovely demon red-eye pic of me and boyfriend except i deleted boyfriend's face because rule #1 of internet is it's not cool to post peoplz pics without perMission kids


Spoiler: boop


----------



## mogyay

epona said:


> ha everyone look at the metal-mouth cretin
> 
> anyway here's a lovely demon red-eye pic of me and boyfriend except i deleted boyfriend's face because rule #1 of internet is it's not cool to post peoplz pics without perMission kids
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop



ur so gorgeous. you really make me wanna go for a fringe damn!


----------



## epona

mogyay said:


> ur so gorgeous. you really make me wanna go for a fringe damn!



that's very lovely of you, thank you!!!! honestly my fringe is my statement like at this stage my black hair and fringe are so iconic amongst the people who know me that i don't think i could ever get rid of it, they're a lot of effort to maintain though :-( if you do get one, make sure to learn to cut it yourself!! it saves so much $$$ if you watch some of the youtube tutorials on how to trim it from home


----------



## Roxi

I have dyed my hair slightly darker now.. But this pic has me and one of my kittys ^_^ So it's one of my favs <3 (Crazy cat lady ) 



Spoiler:  :3


----------



## Damniel

Roxi-Riot said:


> I have dyed my hair slightly darker now.. But this pic has me and one of my kittys ^_^ So it's one of my favs <3 (Crazy cat lady )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  :3


Love the hair color!


----------



## Cailey

eeeeeee new tbt avi, hehe ; v ;







* runs and hides *


----------



## Gandalf

epona said:


> ha everyone look at the metal-mouth cretin
> 
> anyway here's a lovely demon red-eye pic of me and boyfriend except i deleted boyfriend's face because rule #1 of internet is it's not cool to post peoplz pics without perMission kids
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop



Least i aint dating a paper cut-out stick figure get ur life together


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

kittycaffeine said:


> eeeeeee new tbt avi, hehe ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * runs and hides shyly *



Love it <3

You look so wintery with that shirt, haha.


----------



## Zane

kittycaffeine said:


> eeeeeee new tbt avi, hehe ; v ;
> 
> [snip]
> 
> * runs and hides *



nice!! love the lipstick


----------



## piske

Lovely photos, everyone! :>


----------



## Miharu

Without all that cosplay make-up 
I'll probably trim my bangs soon since they grew too long so I had to push them to the side :'D



Spoiler:  










​


----------



## piske

Miharu said:


> Without all that cosplay make-up
> I'll probably trim my bangs soon since they grew too long so I had to push them to the side :'D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Is that a corgi on your shirt?! Also, cute pic! :>


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## radioloves

A domestic goddess.... xD jk


----------



## Miharu

P e o n y said:


> Is that a corgi on your shirt?! Also, cute pic! :>


It iss!!! XD It's a cute Corgi Butt sweater ahahaha!~ XD It's so cute and warm <33
Ahh thank you! ; v;



Aerate said:


> Omg baee <3


Ayeeeee c;


----------



## piske

Miharu said:


> It iss!!! XD It's a cute Corgi Butt sweater ahahaha!~ XD It's so cute and warm <33
> Ahh thank you! ; v;



I need one!!! Haha :>


----------



## Miharu

P e o n y said:


> I need one!!! Haha :>



Ahh you can buy them from Lokisa! <3 
https://www.visual-you.com/catalog/girls-c-89/apparel-long-sleeve-c-89_163/?page=Apparel%20-%20Long%20Sleeve&zenid=e54d91e92f91f232e1ba39466a214ab0


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Cailey

Sparro said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155548
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn to take a good selfie once in a while



ur adorbs


----------



## epona

Gandalf said:


> Least i aint dating a paper cut-out stick figure get ur life together



u jealous


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Gandalf said:


> i don't mean to overreact but i think your hot nurse might be my soulmate.
> 
> edit: and guess it has been a while. full brace face for the next 12 months but das me
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]Braceface..
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="epona, post: 5777796, member: 49197"]ha everyone look at the metal-mouth cretin
> 
> anyway here's a lovely demon red-eye pic of me and boyfriend except i deleted boyfriend's face because rule #1 of internet is it's not cool to post peoplz pics without perMission kids
> [spoiler=boop][IMG][/spoiler][/QUOTE]I really like your new hairstyle! You pull of so many hairstyles so well.
> 
> Also, your boyfriend there looks hot.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="kittycaffeine, post: 5778985, member: 39016"][SIZE=1]eeeeeee new tbt avi, hehe ; v ;
> 
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> * runs and hides *[/SIZE][/QUOTE]You have lovely eyes!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Sparro said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155548
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn to take a good selfie once in a while



cute <3


----------



## Miharu

Sparro said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155548
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn to take a good selfie once in a while



Pshh what are you talking about XD It is a good selfie! c:


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## SockHead

Sparro said:


> Damn, SockHead. You and your girlfriend lookin' goooooooooooooood



thanx ^_^ we are vry cute together


----------



## tae

asuka said:


> My thyroid just runs really low, so i have to get my blood tested every 3 months to make sure i don't have to start taking medication for it and it isn't much lower than before (it runs in the family - my grandma has hashimoto's and has to take medication as well)



it's hypothyroidism. i have it too, but mines hashimotos thyroiditis. haha.


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## kxku

Spoiler: ehh






it me (


----------



## Fantasyrick

kxku said:


> Spoiler: ehh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155651View attachment 155652
> 
> 
> it me (


Steph you look adorable!


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: bedhead on ya boi


----------



## Gregriii

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: bedhead on ya boi



dat kawaii shirt+1


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Miharu said:


> It iss!!! XD It's a cute Corgi Butt sweater ahahaha!~ XD It's so cute and warm <33
> Ahh thank you! ; v;
> 
> 
> Ayeeeee c;



AAAAAAAAAAH! <333 You're so KYOOT Miharu-kun!


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Me!


Spoiler: :D








I look really innocent! :3


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Sparro said:


> Every time
> I swear
> I get all riled up to see the true form of Jetix but I'm always walking away disappointed



Read my tag "-jetix"
dedicated to everyone who wants to see my face


----------



## Ragdoll

kinda off tbt a bit but i'll be back if i make it out alive from school!!!



Spoiler: obligatory selfie


----------



## Damniel

Another selfie! 


Spoiler:  




Oops! Forgot to turn on flash! Better luck next time.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

< That's my mouth, but I really should post a pic on here cause it's been forever... >.>


----------



## ZekkoXCX

KaydeeKrunk said:


> < That's my mouth, but I really should post a pic on here cause it's been forever... >.>



I thought it was another image o.o


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jetix said:


> I thought it was another image o.o



Wat?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Wat?



i thought it wasn't your mouth xP


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jetix said:


> i thought it wasn't your mouth xP



OHHHH, no it's mine, on my genuine face, those are my 100% real freckles. (Here it is on my deviant art, it's kind of old but I used to take lots of photos...)


----------



## ZekkoXCX

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OHHHH, no it's mine, on my genuine face, those are my 100% real freckles. (Here it is on my deviant art, it's kind of old but I used to take lots of photos...)



You have some good photos


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jetix said:


> You have some good photos



Thanks! As I said, they're kind of old. Haha, I haven't used deviantart in a good while. =D I loved taking pictures of my mouth... I still do, but I don't post them.


----------



## Gregriii

Call me Daniel said:


> Another selfie!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155798View attachment 155798
> Oops! Forgot to turn on flash! Better luck next time.



u are so handsome!!!


----------



## crystalchild

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: bedhead on ya boi


you look rad and that shirt is so good, if they come in another color, i want one.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

With the bae <3


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Megan.

me again :>


Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

crystalchild said:


> you look rad and that shirt is so good, if they come in another color, i want one.


Thanks for the love, pal.
When it comes to the shirt, I don't think so.
But I really do think this shirt would look even more rad in white or even gray!


----------



## glow

Spoiler:  i love forcing my cat to take selfies with me


----------



## radical6

no


----------



## emmareid

you're so attractive!! and Born This Way was the BEST era for Gaga


----------



## Cailey

justice said:


> My homecoming dress is beautiful
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XBnOhHY.png



um is that you, you're literally beautiful omg.


----------



## AkiBear

Nope.


----------



## toddishott

It's sideways whoops but this is me. This is a selfie from earlier this year but I honestly haven't changed at all well my hair is a little longer but thats about it haha


Spoiler


----------



## weesakins

hewwoooo



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

beware, hot moko incoming.



Spoiler: how i look cool w/out eyeglasses



View attachment 156046


----------



## Sleepi

w ow this thread should be illegal there are too many cute ppl on TBT?? and here i am a lowly potato


----------



## milkyi

wow im actually smiling


Spoiler:


----------



## Alienfish

P o c k y said:


> wow im actually smiling
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



damn your bangs are hot and you're cute


----------



## cinny

weesakins said:


> hewwoooo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155980


you're cute B)



Moko said:


> beware, hot moko incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: how i look cool w/out eyeglasses
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156046


You're beautiful Moko!! I love your outfit, hair & face, wowza.


----------



## Alienfish

thank you cinny c:

wanted to see if i still look good without eyeglasses and i was satisfied with the pic. glad i could change it into b/w cause the lighting here sucked xD


----------



## Zombiichann

>.<


----------



## Alienfish

^dayum man ur hot. and i love lip piercings.


----------



## Mariah

Zombiichann said:


> Spoiler: Meh
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 156062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ugly butt lol


Are you a boy or a girl?


----------



## Zombiichann

that was really mean im a girl =(

- - - Post Merge - - -

u talking about me if so thank you the other person thinks im a boy for idk why i look nothing like a boy =(


----------



## Alienfish

Zombiichann said:


> that was really mean im a girl =(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> u talking about me if so thank you the other person thinks im a boy for idk why i look nothing like a boy =(



ehh i didn't use man as gender specific here, it's just used as a saying.


----------



## Mariah

Zombiichann said:


> that was really mean im a girl =(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> u talking about me if so thank you the other person thinks im a boy for idk why i look nothing like a boy =(


You look exactly how I'd imagine a scene boy to look except you're not wearing eyeliner.


----------



## Zombiichann

Spoiler: Meh



*


*



me =)


----------



## milkyi

Zombiichann said:


> Spoiler: Meh
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 156063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS ONE I JUST TOOK RIGHT NOW!
> so see im a girl lol the last pic was 2 years old
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i re posted a new pic of me to show u im a girl that pic was old im not wearing makeup cuz im a tomboy i dont like to look girly i never wear makeup
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> no not u lol u i was saying thank you to u <3



I love your snake bites. <3


----------



## Alienfish

ohh aha, sorry. just that some ppl get really offended whenever you use it neutral


----------



## Zombiichann

thank you =) i used to have my septum pierced but i lost it when i took it out for a day so sad =(

- - - Post Merge - - -

well im sensitive to that cuz growing up ppl used to call me a **** and a boy and i should kill myself cuz im so ugly so when somebody calls me a boy it hurts my feelings pretty bad


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler






Me in my new outfit hurhurhur c:


----------



## Zombiichann

is that a shirt n a skirt or a dress w.e it is its really cute


----------



## himeki

Miharu said:


> Without all that cosplay make-up
> I'll probably trim my bangs soon since they grew too long so I had to push them to the side :'D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



MIHARU GIVE ME YOUR FCKING JUMPER NOW I NEED IT


----------



## Alienfish

Zombiichann said:


> thank you =) i used to have my septum pierced but i lost it when i took it out for a day so sad =(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> well im sensitive to that cuz growing up ppl used to call me a **** and a boy and i should kill myself cuz im so ugly so when somebody calls me a boy it hurts my feelings pretty bad



ya.. i'm sorry never meant to hurt you i just thought u were cute tbh OTL


----------



## himeki

Bucky Barnes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156066
> 
> 
> Me in my new outfit hurhurhur c:



mel your supa cyute


----------



## Zombiichann

nooo the other person hurt me not u lol thats wat i was trying to say u said nothing wrong at all big misunderstanding lol


----------



## Alienfish

Bucky Barnes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156066
> 
> 
> Me in my new outfit hurhurhur c:



hot eyeglasses 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i feel ya though my parents/random peeps always made rude comments about my appearances so i don't really care too much. and i don't like to define myself either so i'm more agender rather than my assigned female sex.


----------



## glow

Bucky Barnes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156066
> 
> 
> Me in my new outfit hurhurhur c:



omg, i love ur hair !!!! ur a doll


----------



## Brad

It's getting pretty darn cold out. Actually had to go buy a new jacket.



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

^nice

also dang you remind me of someone i know halp


----------



## Megan.

Spoiler











@zombiichann - I love your pink hair.


----------



## Miharu

Bucky Barnes said:


> AAAAAAAAAAH! <333 You're so KYOOT Miharu-kun!


>//v//< <333 Thank youu ahh 



Zombiichann said:


> Spoiler: Meh
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 156063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> me =)


CUTEE!~ <33 I love your hair too!! > v< You look really similar to a friend of mine too! XD 



Bucky Barnes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156066
> 
> 
> Me in my new outfit hurhurhur c:


BUCKY YOU ARE SO CUTE OMG <333



MayorEvvie said:


> MIHARU GIVE ME YOUR FCKING JUMPER NOW I NEED IT


LOL You can buy it from Lokisa! <:



Megatastic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @zombiichann - I love your pink hair.


Cuteee cx


----------



## Cam1

A picture of me from earlier this year that I actually like (and one of my friends got his banana in the photo lmao)


Spoiler


----------



## Miharu

Cam said:


> A picture of me from earlier this year that I actually like (and one of my friends got his banana in the photo lmao)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156078



Looking nice!  Great smile! cx Also omg ahaha your friend did well XD I literally thought you were holding that banana until I read what you typed xD


----------



## yukikotobuki

Aah! You guys are all so cute! <3 I'd like to give you all hugs omg

This is a picture of me that I actually really like... I rarely take selfies, much less good ones.
This was in a sunflower field in the dead heat of summer, so I suffered to get this picture, lol. (You can see that my cheeks are super red... and idk what my eyebrows are doing? I forgot to fix them prior to taking this...)



Spoiler


----------



## milkyi

yukikotobuki said:


> Aah! You guys are all so cute! <3 I'd like to give you all hugs omg
> 
> This is a picture of me that I actually really like... I rarely take selfies, much less good ones.
> This was in a sunflower field in the dead heat of summer, so I suffered to get this picture, lol. (You can see that my cheeks are super red... and idk what my eyebrows are doing? I forgot to fix them prior to taking this...)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156079



You're so cute. cx


----------



## yukikotobuki

P o c k y said:


> You're so cute. cx



Thank you <3 You're adorable, as well!


----------



## glow

yukikotobuki said:


> Aah! You guys are all so cute! <3 I'd like to give you all hugs omg
> 
> This is a picture of me that I actually really like... I rarely take selfies, much less good ones.
> This was in a sunflower field in the dead heat of summer, so I suffered to get this picture, lol. (You can see that my cheeks are super red... and idk what my eyebrows are doing? I forgot to fix them prior to taking this...)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156079



 gorgeous! <3


----------



## yukikotobuki

m3ow_ said:


> gorgeous! <3



Aw, thank you ;_; You and your cat are very lovely, also!!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## BetaChorale

mogyay said:


> you're v pretty!!!!!



Jeebus i'm sorry i just saw this right now, thank you so much ;o;


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm not kyuuute hnnnnnnnnnn </33
 Trust me I used to have a phase where I loved One Direction and all I did was take selfies with a duck face-- //sobs OTL


----------



## yukikotobuki

Bucky Barnes said:


> I'm not kyuuute hnnnnnnnnnn </33
> Trust me I used to have a phase where I loved One Direction and all I did was take selfies with a duck face-- //sobs OTL



It's okay, your past doesn't define who you are now, and I think you're very pretty :3


----------



## epona

hariolari said:


> Braceface..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I really like your new hairstyle! You pull of so many hairstyles so well.
> 
> Also, your boyfriend there looks hot.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You have lovely eyes!




ah thank you jess, it's actually not a new hairstyle at all i've been rockin it since like march hahaha


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> ah thank you jess, it's actually not a new hairstyle at all i've been rockin it since like march hahaha


New to me. Same thing.


----------



## Cam1

Miharu said:


> Looking nice!  Great smile! cx Also omg ahaha your friend did well XD I literally thought you were holding that banana until I read what you typed xD





Aerate said:


> Ayyy, it's you. Looking good <:



Thanks guys!


----------



## PastelPrincess

avatar is me


----------



## Damniel

Megatastic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @zombiichann - I love your pink hair.



Controversial starbucks cup?


----------



## weesakins

selfie selfie



Spoiler


----------



## yukikotobuki

PastelPrincess said:


> avatar is me



You are incredibly pretty <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



weesakins said:


> selfie selfie
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156160



Your makeup is to die for! You're beautiful ;_;


----------



## weesakins

yukikotobuki said:


> You are incredibly pretty <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Your makeup is to die for! You're beautiful ;_;



thank you thank youu! practice makes perfect.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

weesakins said:


> selfie selfie


----------



## weesakins

hariolari said:


> You're gorgeous!



thank you!!  hehe


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Let's not.


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: :o



View attachment 156253


----------



## Alienfish

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: :o
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156253



you're too hot -blush-


----------



## piske

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: :o
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156253



Ok, this is probably a weird thing to say, but I LOVE your eyebrows!!! Teach me! ;_;


----------



## Cailey

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: :o
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156253



girl I hope you freaking model


----------



## dizzy bone

kittycaffeine said:


> girl I hope you freaking model



haha :'D thank you


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Miharu

weesakins said:


> selfie selfie
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156160





dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: :o
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156253



You two are so gorgeous!!! >//v//< <3


----------



## ChocoMagii

My dp


----------



## PastelPrincess

weesakins said:


> thank you thank youu! practice makes perfect.



what circle lens are you wearing?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Spoiler: Me



With bahamut ;3


----------



## weesakins

Miharu said:


> You two are so gorgeous!!! >//v//< <3



thank you! n_n




PastelPrincess said:


> what circle lens are you wearing?



hi! i'm wearing these 

http://lumilens.storenvy.com/collec...sit-bella-eye/products/13856202-elegance-gray

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: :o
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156253



so pretttty!


----------



## Javocado

Hanging with my pal the other night


----------



## Alienfish

Bob's never been hotter jkjk

looks dank tho


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Hanging with my pal the other night


----------



## Crash

everyone.......is so.......pretty......;-;​


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Spoiler: Me
> 
> 
> 
> With bahamut ;3



WHEN THE **** ARE YOU GONNA SHOW US YOUR REAL SELF
COME ON


----------



## milkyi

heheheh



Spoiler:


----------



## Mariah

P o c k y said:


> heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Do you really walk around with half of your face covered up?


----------



## milkyi

Mariah said:


> Do you really walk around with half of your face covered up?



Yep. I personally like it, but others may not.


----------



## Kaioin

Spoiler: I kinda look like this


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Viena

When you're 24 but forever living the babbyface lyfe. 



Spoiler: Hallo der


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Diancie Rose said:


> WHEN THE **** ARE YOU GONNA SHOW US YOUR REAL SELF
> COME ON



This is his real self

me blah


----------



## tsantsa

P o c k y said:


> Yep. I personally like it, but others may not.



SAME


----------



## Sleepi

sorry


----------



## Jarrad

Sleepi said:


> here i am
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: u ready?



Like can we have a thread rule implemented against these because literally 99.9% of the time they're not funny anymore


----------



## matt

Sleepi said:


> here i am
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: u ready?



Wow you're so cute


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Sleepi said:


> here i am
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: u ready?


Why is this a thing? If you don't want to post your picture, don't.


----------



## tae

he|him/they|them.


----------



## Sugilite

taesaek said:


> he|him/they|them.



nvm


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Diancie Rose said:


> WHEN THE **** ARE YOU GONNA SHOW US YOUR REAL SELF
> COME ON



UNTIL YOU/SUGARELLA SHOW THE FACE (In other words,IN 2 YEARS MWAHAHA)


----------



## Mimi Cheems

taesaek said:


> he|him/they|them.



HOOOOOOLY
 you're so handsome!! o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155548
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn to take a good selfie once in a while



SEEE AJAY-- YOU'RE LITERALLY THE CUTEST THING <33


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Sparro said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155548
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn to take a good selfie once in a while



AHAHA
Do you think that's a bad selfie?! Puh-lease! U should look at mine!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Jetix said:


> AHAHA
> Do you think that's a bad selfie?! Puh-lease! U should look at mine!



oh my g0sh!!! shadeoww!!! i luv u im bck did u miss me?111!?!1/1!! i missd u 2 sonic!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> No I'm nooooooooot ;-;



Yeeees! ; v ;


----------



## Nikkichu_says_hi

this is me (and my cat kitty) X3


----------



## tae

Sugilite said:


> nvm



what?


----------



## glow

Nikkichu_says_hi said:


> View attachment 156483View attachment 156484 this is me (and my cat kitty) X3



aw adorable! my cat hates taking pics with me, I'm jealous


----------



## cIementine

Jarrad said:


> Like can we have a thread rule implemented against these because literally 99.9% of the time they're not funny anymore





hariolari said:


> Why is this a thing? If you don't want to post your picture, don't.



hey, she was only joking. besides, she's not the first. 
while i can understand why it'd be annoying, it was only for a bit of fun and a laugh and a golden retriever with tortoise shell glasses won't hurt a soul.


----------



## Sleepi

as pumpkins said, it was honestly supposed to be a fun laugh. I didn't expect people to get offended over it, and I apologise.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Sleepi

Aerate said:


> It was just getting repetitive, it's only natural for people to get annoyed.



sorry, I didn't know it was getting repetitive. I joined in Feb and took a hiatus until the start of October >.< I apologise, but I was just admittedly shocked people got annoyed (I didn't know)



taesaek said:


> he|him/they|them.



what the hec k tae? you are seriously handsome ;u;


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

pumpkins said:


> hey, she was only joking. besides, she's not the first.
> while i can understand why it'd be annoying, it was only for a bit of fun and a laugh and a golden retriever with tortoise shell glasses won't hurt a soul.


It's still spamming the thread.


----------



## Murray

No more fake pictures please. Many people struggle enough as it is to muster up the courage to post here so sharing random google images doesn't help. You may receive a warning/infraction if it continues.

Thanks

(also don't forget post quality rules still apply here)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Public basement bathroom pics.



Spoiler: I've become a fan of over the knee socks


----------



## Sanaki

i tried lipstick ft my hair thats fading


----------



## Candy

Just got some photos back from a red carpet/film festival event I did makeup at.

I got my picture done before we walked the carpet. I added a cool effect to it. 
Loved my gown and my shoes. But Canada was too freezing for me. (?д｀、)


----------



## Gregriii

yes that's me


----------



## emolga

me with elf ears im not twelve


----------



## bekka

Spoiler: me, crawling up from the depths of hell









Spoiler: me looking semi okay







((just kidding im actually a squid lolol))


----------



## Atsila

For future reference


----------



## mogyay

bekkawesty said:


> Spoiler: me, crawling up from the depths of hell
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me looking semi okay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156769
> 
> 
> 
> ((just kidding im actually a squid lolol))



Absolutely beautiful and I need that giraffe top asap.

@emolga you are such a lil cutie and I love ur hair, I really want it that length, it suits you so much!!

@atsila you're stunning and your eyebrows are really gorj


----------



## emolga

mogyay said:


> @emolga you are such a lil cutie and I love ur hair, I really want it that length, it suits you so much!!



aaa thank you so much! unfortunately it's grown out a lot since then, and my mom won't let me get it cut. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



bekkawesty said:


> Spoiler: me, crawling up from the depths of hell
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me looking semi okay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156769
> 
> 
> 
> ((just kidding im actually a squid lolol))


your hair is so cute!


----------



## milkyi

emolga said:


> View attachment 156709
> me with elf ears im not twelve



You're such a little cutie!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> UNTIL YOU/SUGARELLA SHOW THE FACE (In other words,IN 2 YEARS MWAHAHA)



I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE
I WILL STORM TO YOUR HOUSE AND TAKE A PICTURE OF YOU, AND POST IT ON INTERNETS ALL OVER THE WORLD
"THIS IS THE FACE OF JETIX"


----------



## emolga

P o c k y said:


> You're such a little cutie!


Aa thank you so much!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Ahh you're so cute ;u;



Thank you so much aaa ;v;


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## asuka

:}


----------



## Cailey

reading glasses aye *w* 
& new tbt avi hehe


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Gregriii

Sparro said:


> Everyone except me who has posted a REAL picture on this thread looks absolutely stunning! Much better than me, might I add.



if you want some nice compliments just say it

there is no need to say you are ugly to get people saying "omg no u r really cute!!!" "don't say that!! You are handsome!! :3"


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Me.


----------



## TattMaylor




----------



## LethalLulu

Well this is long past due, but here we go.  (I showed my cosplay picture, but that's a cosplay xD)



Spoiler


----------



## Damniel

LethalLulu said:


> Well this is long past due, but here we go.  (I showed my cosplay picture, but that's a cosplay xD)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The look of the ludicrous legendary lulu.


----------



## LethalLulu

Call me Daniel said:


> The look of the ludicrous legendary lulu.



Ye

Oh I forgot to say, I'm the chick on the left.  My best friend is a lot taller than me, that's why she's standing like that lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

It's my first shot i seriously don't remember what I was drinking


Spoiler: I was 7













Sparro said:


> Much better than me, might I add.



Yeah I agree


----------



## Mariah

Slammint said:


> It's my first shot i seriously don't remember what I was drinking
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I was 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree


You're a girl?


----------



## glow

LethalLulu said:


> Well this is long past due, but here we go.  (I showed my cosplay picture, but that's a cosplay xD)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



aaa you're so pretty!!

& so is the whole past couple pages of people dang u guys *hides under a rock*


----------



## LethalLulu

m3ow_ said:


> aaa you're so pretty!!
> 
> & so is the whole past couple pages of people dang u guys *hides under a rock*


Ahhh thank you!!


----------



## LethalLulu

m3ow_ said:


> aaa you're so pretty!!
> 
> & so is the whole past couple pages of people dang u guys *hides under a rock*


Ahhh thank you!!


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Gregriii said:


> yes that's me



what a beautiful family


----------



## spamurai

Lots of coolio people on this forum


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mariah said:


> You're a girl?



Yeah
-_-


----------



## tamagotchi

Naiad said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow look at that
> a grainy old selfie



ITS DRILL TIME


----------



## Naiad

tamagotchi said:


> ITS DRILL TIME



nice door (Ꙩ‿Ꙩ)


----------



## tamagotchi

Naiad said:


> nice door (Ꙩ‿Ꙩ)



Thanks Bae ✿♡‿♡✿


----------



## Android

Spoiler










Me and my good friend Shakira. I know Halloween was about a month ago but that's the only good pic I have. And yes, it is one of those PUN shots. There is a PUN behind this picture.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: it's ya boi


----------



## milkyi

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: it's ya boi



Love your Nirvana shirt.


----------



## Atsila

Android said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my good friend Shakira. I know Halloween was about a month ago but that's the only good pic I have. And yes, it is one of those PUN shots. There is a PUN behind this picture.



The way you hold your hammer reminds me of fix it Felix


----------



## Meg-Mog

Updated picture from last Saturday


----------



## SockHead

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: it's ya boi



got some burly curls lookin good!!


----------



## Goth

I actually have a pic of me zomg I took it like yesterday


----------



## Rasumii

Spoiler: Black Friday











Some results of my Black Friday shopping. Also got a watch but I don't feel like getting all dressed up again.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Android said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my good friend Shakira. I know Halloween was about a month ago but that's the only good pic I have. And yes, it is one of those PUN shots. There is a PUN behind this picture.



omg it looks so  MS Paint photoshopped  real!


----------



## LoveViolet

Oh hai.


----------



## Peter

stay warm kids



Spoiler:


----------



## milkyi

peterjohnson said:


> stay warm kids
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



You look lovely, love your scarf.


----------



## Peter

P o c k y said:


> You look lovely, love your scarf.



ahhh thank you


----------



## jiny

peterjohnson said:


> stay warm kids
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



You look lovely! I love your hair!!


----------



## Chris01

I Don't like photos of myself, but make of it what you will, the photo below was taken back over the summer (hence the short hair) my hair now is alot longer and it needs cutting lol and I've lost weight since that pic


----------



## ACNLover10

Chris01 said:


> I Don't like photos of myself, but make of it what you will, the photo below was taken back over the summer (hence the short hair) my hair now is alot longer and it needs cutting lol and I've lost weight since that pic
> 
> View attachment 157348


I like the coco cola shirt. xD


----------



## Peter

Sugarella said:


> You look lovely! I love your hair!!



ahh thank youuuu c:


----------



## firebends

here's my selfie tag on tumblr!


----------



## Mariah

firebends said:


> here's my selfie tag on tumblr!



Oh my god. I know who you are.


----------



## Ray-ACP

This is me ^^ Like 2 years ago?


----------



## emmareid

I just got these rad sunglasses


----------



## firebends

Mariah said:


> Oh my god. I know who you are.



... who are you? Do I know _you_? Also do you know me irl or from tumblr or some other website? (sorry im super paranoid)


----------



## nerdatheart9490

Tall, very over weight, pale as fluck and with big nerdy glasses. Not attractive, but not ugly either.


----------



## okaimii

Chris01 said:


> I Don't like photos of myself, but make of it what you will, the photo below was taken back over the summer (hence the short hair) my hair now is alot longer and it needs cutting lol and I've lost weight since that pic
> 
> View attachment 157348



Whoa! What museum were you in?


----------



## Mariah

firebends said:


> ... who are you? Do I know _you_? Also do you know me irl or from tumblr or some other website? (sorry im super paranoid)



I don't know you personally but let's just say we're both members of another....forum.


----------



## firebends

Mariah said:


> I don't know you personally but let's just say we're both members of another....forum.



Ah, okay. I think I know what you're talking about.


----------



## milkyi

emmareid said:


> I just got these rad sunglasses
> View attachment 157395



You look really cute! I love your glasses, xoxo.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Now a Christmas card!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Hippie

❤❤❤


----------



## milkyi

*how do i delete my own posts lol*


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Now a Christmas card!
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]Kind of wish you wrote, "Jav yourself a Merry little Christmas."
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Hippie, post: 5878842, member: 89435"][ATTACH] ❤❤❤[/QUOTE]You're pretty! I love you're hair.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

P o c k y said:


> Spoiler: ;p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a new one because I cut my hair.



IT WASN'T NECESSARY TO QUIT THE EMO CUT D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Now a Christmas card!



I need one RIGHT NOW


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Now a Christmas card!



dank af please stop


----------



## spamurai

Me, when I realised my amiibo didn't arrive this morning >.< aha.
Jk... from halloween night.

deleted picture​


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

spamurai said:


> Me, when I realised my amiibo didn't arrive this morning >.< aha.
> Jk... from halloween night.


----------



## spamurai

hariolari said:


> But where is your costume??




Beanie hat down and scarf up... boom.

deleted picture
​


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

spamurai said:


> Beanie hat down and scarf up... boom.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Spoiler:  



haha SIKE


----------



## Damniel

The Hidden Owl said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> hei
> 
> View attachment 157505



That looks like a bottle of beer on your sink I didn't know you were about that life man.


----------



## glow

The Hidden Owl said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> hei
> 
> View attachment 157505



wow talented w/ pixels and good looking, kinda unfair tbh ;(


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Call me Daniel said:


> That looks like a bottle of beer on your sink I didn't know you were about that life man.


dude i love my bubbles




m3ow_ said:


> wow talented w/ pixels and good looking, kinda unfair tbh ;(


oh pfft tyvm :'D


----------



## Damniel

The Hidden Owl said:


> dude i love my bubbles
> 
> 
> 
> oh pfft tyvm :'D



It better be bubbles, it's illegal to drink at the age of 5.

 and you look good but that's the last compliment you'll hear from me.


----------



## aericell

The Hidden Owl said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> hei
> 
> View attachment 157505



there's something on ur floor


----------



## seliph

yall are so cute omg


----------



## Damniel

happinessdelight said:


> there's something on ur floor


I think it's a can of whip cream.


----------



## Cailey

new tbt avi, hehe (*☌ᴗ☌)｡


----------



## Hippie

Thank you!!


----------



## Mercedes

The Hidden Owl said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> hei
> 
> View attachment 157505



You sexy asf js.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kittycaffeine said:


> new tbt avi, hehe (*☌ᴗ☌)｡


Your so pretty oh my lord.


----------



## Gregriii

Call me Daniel said:


> It better be bubbles, it's illegal to drink at the age of 5.
> 
> and you look good but that's the last compliment you'll hear from me.



The Hidden Daniel confirmed?


----------



## Matramix

Spoiler: Meh


----------



## crystalmilktea

Spoiler:  haven't selfied in a while; snapchat vs. phone camera quality


----------



## himeki

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  haven't selfied in a while; snapchat vs. phone camera quality
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157562



So pretty! *q*


----------



## Nightmares

Why is everyone here so ****ing hot


----------



## tae

L CocoaBean said:


> Why is everyone here so ****ing hot



because most of the hot ones already wen't through puberty and aren't 12.


----------



## aericell

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  haven't selfied in a while; snapchat vs. phone camera quality
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157562



ahh *heart eyes* you are too pretty!


----------



## milkyi

Matramix said:


> Spoiler: Meh



So lovely. ^_^


----------



## Nightmares

taesaek said:


> because most of the hot ones already wen't through puberty and aren't 12.



Just because you went through puberty, it doesn't automatically make you hot.... :/


----------



## Cailey

Luckypinch said:


> You sexy asf js.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Your so pretty oh my lord.



oh goodness thank you c:


----------



## seliph

L CocoaBean said:


> Just because you went through puberty, it doesn't automatically make you hot.... :/



that aint what he said tho


----------



## The Hidden Owl

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  haven't selfied in a while; snapchat vs. phone camera quality
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157562



aww you're so cute!!


----------



## crystalmilktea

MayorEvvie said:


> So pretty! *q*





happinessdelight said:


> ahh *heart eyes* you are too pretty!





The Hidden Owl said:


> aww you're so cute!!



eeee thank you all! <3



L CocoaBean said:


> Just because you went through puberty, it doesn't automatically make you hot.... :/



After puberty is when your looks start "settling"/getting out of that awkward pubescent stage look. I was uuUuuglyy when I was 12-14, got "cute" from 15-18 and only thought I was pretty at 19 LOL


----------



## Gregriii

L CocoaBean said:


> Why is everyone here so ****ing hot



They're hot cause christmas is coming a no one wants to freeze


----------



## Chaotix

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  haven't selfied in a while; snapchat vs. phone camera quality
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157562



pretty pics there.


----------



## laurenx

messed around with the cam 


Spoiler: ayyyyyy



View attachment 157604


----------



## Squidward

taesaek said:


> because most of the hot ones already wen't through puberty and aren't 12.



I look the same as I used to look 5 years ago, just lost some weight.


----------



## Princess

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  haven't selfied in a while; snapchat vs. phone camera quality
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157562


I am heart eye emojing over your face


----------



## Squidward

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  haven't selfied in a while; snapchat vs. phone camera quality
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157562



hello 911 I'd like a refund on my face bc I want this one now


----------



## Trundle

Squidward said:


> hello 911 I'd like a refund on my face bc I want this one now



911 doesn't buy or sell items


----------



## crystalmilktea

Chaotix said:


> pretty pics there.





Princess said:


> I am heart eye emojing over your face



Thank you!! ;w;


Squidward said:


> hello 911 I'd like a refund on my face bc I want this one now



Omg I read this as "hello 7/11" (but thanks <3 LOL)


----------



## raeyoung

I look like a dude, but I am a girl. XDDD


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: I'm not dead





Yet.


----------



## Meg-Mog

Last night's christmas party.


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: when ur pants are so bright they make a glare on your phone



View attachment 157945


----------



## tae

jinico said:


> Spoiler: when ur pants are so bright they make a glare on your phone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157945



10/10 my favorite shiny ghost boy.


----------



## demoness

@jinico: i agree, really super perfect shiny!


okay i apologize for my huge filtered head and that i know nothing about photography



Spoiler










anyway hello everyone, i signed up a about two years ago, but never really posted much, hopefully i can be active this time around.  i'm stuck in girl baby face, turning 22 didn't help.  this community sure has lovely looking people!


----------



## jiny

@jinico: i love your pants c:


----------



## seliph

Sugarella said:


> @jinico: i love your pants c:



Thank you! 
They're even shinier than they appear in photos but whenever i try to get a picture of them it just makes the picture really bright lmao


----------



## Goth

I took another picture


----------



## Goth

double post riperoni


----------



## Squidward

Trundle said:


> 911 doesn't buy or sell items



911 sells weed if you befriend them here where I live


----------



## Cailey

so many pretty people dang


----------



## Mariah

L o t t i e said:


> I took another picture
> 
> View attachment 157952



You're a boy?


----------



## Brad

Got myself a Mega64 shirt. (Those guys can do merch!)


Spoiler











And a big boy coat.


Spoiler











EDIT: WHOOPSIE DOUBLE POST


----------



## Beardo

My eyebrows are so pro in that picture. That was the last night of West Side Story. I miss it


----------



## lazyislander

how tf is everyone so attractive on here lol



Spoiler: it me


----------



## Llust

lovelylittleforests said:


> how tf is everyone so attractive on here lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157968



id kill for your hair and face, theyre the definition of perfection omfg


----------



## jiny

lovelylittleforests said:


> how tf is everyone so attractive on here lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157968



omg your hair is gorgeous


----------



## tae

lovelylittleforests said:


> how tf is everyone so attractive on here lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157968



your eyeliner can stab a man. 
keep slaying.


----------



## lazyislander

mimihime said:


> id kill for your hair and face, theyre the definition of perfection omfg



ahhh, thank you! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> omg your hair is gorgeous



thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> your eyeliner can stab a man.
> keep slaying.



well it certainly was my goal to make my wing as deadly as possible. hahaha, thank you!


----------



## sej

lovelylittleforests said:


> how tf is everyone so attractive on here lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157968



I love your hair!
Omg your eyeliner is perfect aha


----------



## cIementine

jinico said:


> Spoiler: when ur pants are so bright they make a glare on your phone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157945



your pants are so bright you gotta wear shades


----------



## lazyislander

Sej said:


> I love your hair!
> Omg your eyeliner is perfect aha



aw aw aw tysm!!


----------



## Princess

lovelylittleforests said:


> how tf is everyone so attractive on here lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157968



!!! I didn't know you joined the forums.
Welcome to TBT bby, also you're looking cute as always


----------



## lazyislander

Princess said:


> !!! I didn't know you joined the forums.
> Welcome to TBT bby, also you're looking cute as always



tysm pally!! you're the cutest ♥♥♥


----------



## riummi

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  haven't selfied in a while; snapchat vs. phone camera quality
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157562



you look so sweet and nice omg ;-;


----------



## crystalmilktea

riummi said:


> you look so sweet and nice omg ;-;



Ahhhh sabby thank you <33 BUT YOU ARE TOO you look so lovely!


----------



## device

idk if I should post a pic of me or not


----------



## Gnome

Spoiler: wow


----------



## MrMurabito

Spoiler











 i'm feb


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## MrMurabito

Aerate said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh people are still up to this bs :/





Well, I look pretty much exactly like this IRL.


----------



## MrPicklez

Brad said:


> Got myself a Mega64 shirt. (Those guys can do merch!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a big boy coat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: WHOOPSIE DOUBLE POST



Can we just make babies already or nah


----------



## Chris

MrMurabito said:


> Well, I look pretty much exactly like this IRL.



If you read the first post in this thread you'll see that posting pictures that aren't of you isn't actually allowed. Please only post actual pictures of yourself in this thread in future.


----------



## spamurai

So this is a recent one of me...


----------



## Aestivate

spamurai said:


> So this is a recent one of me...



Do you have heterochromia or is that just the lighting? Nice tattoo btw


----------



## spamurai

Aestivate said:


> Do you have heterochromia or is that just the lighting? Nice tattoo btw



I dunno what that is, so I'm guessing just the lighting lol


----------



## Nightmares

spamurai said:


> So this is a recent one of me...



Nooicee

Also you like AmazingPhil aha xD


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> So this is a recent one of me...



You don't look anything like I had imagine! Cool tats, is that a cherry collectible on your neck ;]


----------



## ZekkoXCX

spamurai said:


> So this is a recent one of me...



Oh my goodness i could never imagine this was you 0_o


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> You don't look anything like I had imagine! Cool tats, is that a cherry collectible on your neck ;]





Jetix said:


> Oh my goodness i could never imagine this was you 0_o



Really 0_o
aha maybe Shloee, ssshh ^^


----------



## hydrophonic

spamurai said:


> So this is a recent one of me...



you certainly look delicious. yuMMMMMMMMMMM.

btw, 



Spoiler



removed


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

i have glasses :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX

I dont know if i should put a photo of me :s


----------



## Goth

Mariah said:


> You're a boy?



I'm a girl .-.


----------



## nami26

im having technical difficulties trying to get a picture onto the forum, but I have kinda short brown hair. light brown chocolate eyes. high cheekbones and jawline. I wear glasses, and I hate it and I am getting contact lenses soon. I am 5 foot 5 inches. when I get my tech difficulties worked out, i'll post a picture. im not really that good-looking tho........and im male


----------



## Trundle

Gnome said:


> Spoiler: wow



haha nice man


----------



## Llust

Link_The_Heroine said:


> i have glasses :3



and i have hair


----------



## radical6

no


----------



## asuka

:}


----------



## hydrophonic

justice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so bored in english half the time
> 
> 
> 
> also i should get a haircut



that face of I'M A DIVA AND I'M GONNA SCREW UR LIFE SCUMBAG HUSH HUSH. lmao u cutie


----------



## spamurai

So weird putting faces to usernames xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler: its basically throwback thursday






 2013 reppin' boiii xD
my hair used to be really long, until i was like screw it imma cut it all off...
 should i grow it back? ^^


----------



## Jacob

I don't actually wear or own glasses but they look pretty cool tho.

[removed]


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Took this before I went to escuela today. Just a week left until I'm free!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Jacob_lawall said:


> I don't actually wear or own glasses but they look pretty cool tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158199
> 
> 
> Anyways this is me and my friend who is a model at new years party last year.
> I found it a couple hours ago and i was like throwback thursday.



i see the model but who's the girl


----------



## asuka

Jacob_lawall said:


> I don't actually wear or own glasses but they look pretty cool tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158199
> 
> 
> Anyways this is me and my friend who is a model at new years party last year.
> I found it a couple hours ago and i was like throwback thursday.



she cute


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## hydrophonic

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Took this before I went to escuela today. Just a week left until I'm free!



u so cute my papi


----------



## jekojiru




----------



## MozzarellaSticks

justice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so bored in english half the time
> [/spoiler]
> 
> also i should get a haircut[/QUOTE]Why are you so cute.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="asuka, post: 5909764, member: 52301"][spoiler=i'm the thinking emoji][img][/spoiler][/QUOTE]You're a q t 3.14, too. What is this.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Papyrus, post: 5910713, member: 93957"][spoiler=its basically throwback thursday] [ATTACH] [/spoiler]
> 2013 reppin' boiii xD
> my hair used to be really long, until i was like screw it imma cut it all off...
> should i grow it back? ^^[/QUOTE]You guys remind me too much of me and my middle school bff.
> 
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Jacob_lawall, post: 5911521, member: 88869"]I don't actually wear or own glasses but they look pretty cool tho.
> 
> [spoiler][ATTACH][/spoiler]
> Anyways this is me and my friend who is a model at new years party last year.
> I found it a couple hours ago and i was like throwback thursday.[/QUOTE]Who's your friend? ;) But, seriously, you guys looked good, and like you had fun.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Javocado, post: 5911811, member: 43353"][spoiler=Took this before I went to escuela today. Just a week left until I'm free!][img][/spoiler][/QUOTE]That finals life hasn't killed your swag.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="jekojiru, post: 5912705, member: 45234"][ATTACH][/QUOTE]You look very done with this, yet still pretty. I like it.


----------



## jekojiru

hariolari said:


> You look very done with this, yet still pretty. I like it.



Haha, i am free and happy and a permanent sad face


----------



## Rasumii

The Hidden Owl said:


> i see the model but who's the girl



Smooth. I laughed pretty hard.

Anyway! Here's another picture of me, just got a new sweater:


Spoiler: New Sweater


----------



## Jawile

Spoiler










I TOOK PICTURES WITH SANTA CLAUS


----------



## The Hidden Owl

why am i studying this late on a saturday and i need a haircut


Spoiler:  



haha SIKE


----------



## lazyislander

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Took this before I went to escuela today. Just a week left until I'm free!



are you wearing pegasus boots? because you've been running though my mind all day

in other words, you're adorable


----------



## hydrophonic

lovelylittleforests said:


> are you wearing pegasus boots? because you've been running though my mind all day
> 
> in other words, you're adorable



don't you dare stealing this cutie from me. DON'T YOU!!1111


----------



## cIementine

lovelylittleforests said:


> are you wearing pegasus boots? because you've been running though my mind all day
> 
> in other words, you're adorable





Azabache said:


> don't you dare stealing this cutie from me. DON'T YOU!!1111



i'll have the jav, forest can have the o, and azabache can have the cado


----------



## Damniel

The Hidden Owl said:


> why am i studying this late on a saturday and i need a haircut
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158426



When the drugs sink in.


----------



## piichinu

Call me Daniel said:


> When the drugs sink in.



Drugs aren't cool.


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: dizzy bone ft. birth mark



View attachment 158570


----------



## Sanaki

pumpkins said:


> i'll have the jav, forest can have the o, and azabache can have the cado



i'll take the whole javocado since hes my dad, thanks and bye

lol gottem

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Took this before I went to escuela today. Just a week left until I'm free!



nice stray pube you meme lol

i love u


----------



## Eldin

hey guys it's been a while ;-;


Spoiler


----------



## milkyi

Spoiler: ;p


----------



## Nightmares

P o c k y said:


> Spoiler: ;p



Oh god you're so cute

Fml


----------



## Chaotix

getting ready for star wars


----------



## picturescrazy

Dis me


----------



## ZekkoXCX

P o c k y said:


> Spoiler: ;p



You look noice >w<


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Blah


----------



## Xerolin

Even though I'm ugly I wanna post on here so much >_<
I'm only 11 thoouuugghhhhh


----------



## KarlaKGB

picturescrazy said:


> View attachment 158702
> 
> Dis me



idk theres nothing to diss


----------



## Trundle

This is a few months old but this is me graduating and my family


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> This is a few months old but this is me graduating and my family



cant believe u wore a mortarboard smh


----------



## Gizmodo

A recent of me 


Spoiler


----------



## matt

Trundle said:


> This is a few months old but this is me graduating and my family



Are they your brothers? The boy on the left looks like one of my sisters friends


----------



## Trundle

matt said:


> Are they your brothers? The boy on the left looks like one of my sisters friends



The far left is my sister haha. My dad is immediately to my left, my mom immediately to my right, and Ashtot on far right.


----------



## Xerolin

Trundle said:


> The far left is my sister haha. My dad is immediately to my left, my mom immediately to my right, and Ashtot on far right.



When I saw Matt post that I was like," dude. That's a girl. She has a pixie cut XD" I plan on getting one..


----------



## KarlaKGB

matt said:


> Are they your brothers? The boy on the left looks like one of my sisters friends



smh fam


----------



## Cory

Trundle said:


> This is a few months old but this is me graduating and my family


the girl in the graduation cap is pretty


----------



## Trundle

Cory said:


> the girl in the graduation cap is pretty



screw you Cooooryyyy!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> When I saw Matt post that I was like," dude. That's a girl. She has a pixie cut XD" I plan on getting one..



She is completely used to it hahaha


----------



## Thunder

so if you're a guy in the trundle family, your eyebrows begin to merge with your glasses as you age.


----------



## Trundle

Thunder said:


> so if you're a guy in the trundle family, your eyebrows begin to merge with your glasses as you age.



hahaha why were you staring at our eyebrows? you must have had to really look to see that ya weirdo


----------



## Thunder

I have to really look to see anything, but that's because I just have bad vision. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Javocado

Trundle said:


> hahaha why were you staring at our eyebrows? you must have had to really look to see that ya weirdo



not gonna lie eye browsed at them too


----------



## radical6

cringe


----------



## starlessmoon

Spoiler


----------



## Mariah

starlessmoon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158822



You named a picture of "yourself" Sexy~?


----------



## starlessmoon

Mariah said:


> You named a picture of "yourself" Sexy~?



 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) mmmyessssssss


----------



## Llust

Mariah said:


> You named a picture of "yourself" Sexy~?



who wouldnt?


----------



## Mariah

starlessmoon said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) mmmyessssssss



Oh wow. I found your Tumblr and you're way less weeby than I thought you'd be. It actually looks rather similar to mine.


----------



## starlessmoon

Mariah said:


> Oh wow. I found your Tumblr and you're way less weeby than I thought you'd be. It actually looks rather similar to mine.



ayyy ty for making my night


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

justice said:


> im in the hospital so old selfie
> well not old i took it like last week but
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## radical6

hariolari said:


> Are you okay?



well im not going to die but meh 
i got discharged so im ok but theyre gonna be monitoring me so w/e


----------



## Nightmares

justice said:


> im in the hospital so old selfie
> well not old i took it like last week but
> 
> 
> Spoiler



 you're so cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: dizzy bone ft. birth mark
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158570



You look nice ^.^

And....where's the birthmark?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

justice said:


> well im not going to die but meh
> i got discharged so im ok but theyre gonna be monitoring me so w/e


What were you admitted for, if you don't mind me asking?

You're recent selfies look really nice, by the way. Perfect Tumblr aesthetic.


----------



## radical6

hariolari said:


> What were you admitted for, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> You're recent selfies look really nice, by the way. Perfect Tumblr aesthetic.



my school thought i was high
or that i tried to kill myself and overdosed on my pills

i mean i was gonna overdose but i didnt get to, so i had no drugs on me when they admitted me. i honestly dont remember anything i just remember being really dizzy. apparently i interrupted class a lot to say random **** and randomly got up and left. my teachers say thats not normal behavior for me so. 

im usually pretty quiet and controlled in class so idk why i randomly got up. i dont really remember any of this tbh and i feel like im not in control. maybe i was high. i dunno. i was looking at some old postsd/messages i m ade a couple nights ago and honestly i dont remember saying any of this


----------



## sej

justice said:


> im in the hospital so old selfie
> well not old i took it like last week but
> 
> 
> Spoiler





starlessmoon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158822



Omg people on here are so pretty!


----------



## matt

starlessmoon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158822



Thought it was Taylor Swift at first


----------



## mogyay

Spoiler



dltd



IT'S AN #ELFIE GUYS GET IT, DO YOU GET IT? HAHAHA

no but being real this was from last year, i wasn't asked back by santa this year
also why is every pic i post obnoxiously big???


----------



## Brad

Went out with some friends, and we wore Christmas sweaters.

Here's one that was way too small for me.



Spoiler











It's also very much time for a haircut.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

justice said:


> my school thought i was high
> or that i tried to kill myself and overdosed on my pills
> 
> i mean i was gonna overdose but i didnt get to, so i had no drugs on me when they admitted me. i honestly dont remember anything i just remember being really dizzy. apparently i interrupted class a lot to say random **** and randomly got up and left. my teachers say thats not normal behavior for me so.
> 
> im usually pretty quiet and controlled in class so idk why i randomly got up. i dont really remember any of this tbh and i feel like im not in control. maybe i was high. i dunno. i was looking at some old postsd/messages i m ade a couple nights ago and honestly i dont remember saying any of this


Shouldn't the blood test tell you if you had anything in your system at the time?

Are you okay now?


----------



## radical6

hariolari said:


> Shouldn't the blood test tell you if you had anything in your system at the time?
> 
> Are you okay now?



Yeah, I had nothing. It was weird though, I was totally out of it. I think I was suffering from withdrawal symptoms because I didn't want to take my meds. 

I'm fine now, except I'm suspended. rip


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

justice said:


> Yeah, I had nothing. It was weird though, I was totally out of it. I think I was suffering from withdrawal symptoms because I didn't want to take my meds.
> 
> I'm fine now, except I'm suspended. rip


Sleep deprivation, maybe? Or just anxiety.

Well, suspended before Christmas break isn't so bad. I know someone suspended for asking for **** pics. And she's 8. So you're doing pretty good.


----------



## radical6

hariolari said:


> Sleep deprivation, maybe? Or just anxiety.
> 
> Well, suspended before Christmas break isn't so bad. I know someone suspended for asking for **** pics. And she's 8. So you're doing pretty good.



I have hallucinations sometimes, so maybe that's it. But I just didn't feel like myself, or that I was really in control of my body. I feel very weak physically now though.

Yeah, I guess, but I had a math final on friday. Oh well.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

justice said:


> I have hallucinations sometimes, so maybe that's it. But I just didn't feel like myself, or that I was really in control of my body. I feel very weak physically now though.
> 
> Yeah, I guess, but I had a math final on friday. Oh well.


Anxiety can induce hallucinations. So can depression.

Supensions count as an excused. If it comes down to it you can show medical paperwork.


----------



## Capella

Spoiler: spoiler






hi


----------



## Javocado

Capella said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158948
> 
> 
> hi



I knew you were bluffing!!


----------



## Capella

Javocado said:


> I knew you were bluffing!!



still cant post my face yet im only 12


----------



## radical6

Capella said:


> still cant post my face yet im only 12



you told me you were 13 smh
i saw caps face tho =))


----------



## Xerolin

//whispers to mods,"I look way older than I am. People usually think I'm 13-15!..yet I'm only 11. The world must see my face!!"


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Cailey

everyome is so dang cute


----------



## Xerolin

kittycaffeine said:


> everyome is so dang cute



You are tooooo
Also your siggy is messed up


----------



## Cailey

Justina said:


> You are tooooo
> Also your siggy is messed up



noooo and omg wow thanks what in the world D:


----------



## spamurai

Went to the work Christmas party last weekend... 

deleted picture


----------



## Nightmares

spamurai said:


> Went to the work Christmas party last weekend...



Lmao you're pretty cute im so sorry xD


----------



## Xerolin

spamurai said:


> Went to the work Christmas party last weekend...



Yas plz


----------



## Nightmares

Justina said:


> Yas plz



Lmaoo I'm dying xD


----------



## zuzu

theyre beauty and theyre grace they punched me in the face


----------



## Llust

zuzu said:


> theyre beauty and theyre grace they punched me in the face



*their
i'm sorry but that just really bothered me lol


----------



## Xerolin

L CocoaBean said:


> Lmaoo I'm dying xD



Yas
Omg where did you get the other cupcake?


----------



## skarmoury

Hi I'm skarmoury and my aesthetics include looking stupid at least 10 times a day


----------



## jiny

skarmoury said:


> Hi I'm skarmoury and my aesthetics include looking stupid at least 10 times a day
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kinda stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can guess how attentive I am during chemistry lecture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: unbelievably stupid, view at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me screaming @ chemistry lab



you're cute!!! 


just need two more years until i will show my true form


----------



## Loriii

skarmoury said:


> Hi I'm skarmoury and my aesthetics include looking stupid at least 10 times a day



You look a lot like your avatar (and pretty!). It's 'entertaining' looking at those wacky pictures


----------



## skarmoury

Sugarella said:


> you're cute!!!
> 
> 
> just need two more years until i will show my true form



Aww thanks ;u; And lol haha good luck with aging I guess. x)

I'd be surprised if no one here asks me if I'm a grade school student because omg people do that all the time
(please do not do this, I am a smol college child)


----------



## piichinu

mimihime said:


> *their
> i'm sorry but that just really bothered me lol



p sure it's supposed to be theyre


----------



## Cailey

Spoiler: um hey ꒰⁎❛⃘ੌ ᵕ ❛⃘ੌ⁎꒱










​


----------



## Xerolin

PeachyPie said:


> Spoiler: um hey ꒰⁎❛⃘ੌ ᵕ ❛⃘ੌ⁎꒱
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



YOU ARE SO KOOT, LIKE ALWAYS. /?_?/
Eeeehhhh


----------



## Cailey

Justina said:


> YOU ARE SO KOOT, LIKE ALWAYS. /•_•/
> Eeeehhhh



omg wow thank you ˘͈ ᵕ ˘͈ hehe


----------



## Xerolin

PeachyPie said:


> omg wow thank you ˘͈ ᵕ ˘͈ hehe



SEARCH YOUR FEELINGS, YOU KNOW IT TO BE TRUE


----------



## Athera

Me lmao.. l i think this was before going on a river cruise at my school? Don't remember.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

skarmoury said:


> Hi I'm skarmoury and my aesthetics include looking stupid at least 10 times a day
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kinda stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can guess how attentive I am during chemistry lecture
> [/spoiler]
> [spoiler="unbelievably stupid, view at your own risk"]
> [IMG]
> me screaming @ chemistry lab
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]You look like you had fun!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

PeachyPie said:


> Spoiler: um hey ꒰⁎❛⃘ੌ ᵕ ❛⃘ੌ⁎꒱
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Rasha




----------



## jiny

g l I T c h


----------



## mogyay

Athera said:


> View attachment 159149
> 
> Me lmao.. l i think this was before going on a river cruise at my school? Don't remember.



You're gorgeous!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Almost to 1,000 pages!


----------



## alphys

in other words im ugly and have terrible editing skills


----------



## Athera

aw thankyou <3


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: b0ss pls i habe cancur




I only come on here to post pictures of my face anymore. Blame it on the alcohol.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Trundle

Kisstoefur are you OK


----------



## Athera

<3 <3 <3 much love


----------



## MrPicklez

Trundle said:


> Kisstoefur are you OK



No. I'm actually dying. That's why I haven't been on much.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## JellyBeans

Was going to post on my birthday but forgot... here's my lil face :3



Spoiler



vom



Didn't like any of the pictures i took heh...


----------



## abbydoll

Spoiler: sorry its huge


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Blueskyy

*In Ms. Swan voice
I loooook.....like a maaaan

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jk here is me


----------



## jiny

AndyP08 said:


> *In Ms. Swan voice
> I loooook.....like a maaaan
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Jk here is me
> 
> View attachment 159549




omg and you're a 2nd grade teacher??


----------



## riummi

just did this for the 10000th


----------



## Blueskyy

Sugarella said:


> omg and you're a 2nd grade teacher??



Yeah I'm like one of 4 guys in my school.  2 PE teachers, a traveling SSD teacher, and me lol.


----------



## jiny

AndyP08 said:


> Yeah I'm like one of 4 guys in my school.  2 PE teachers, a traveling SSD teacher, and me lol.



does it feel weird? there's tons of male teachers at my school so that's kind of odd lol


----------



## Blueskyy

Sugarella said:


> does it feel weird? there's tons of male teachers at my school so that's kind of odd lol



Nah.  College elementary classes were pretty much the same way haha. I'm 26 now so I can handle it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Spoiler: hi c:












- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler:  haven't selfied in a while; snapchat vs. phone camera quality
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157562



You're gorgeous. <3


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: lovely weather we are javing today


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: lovely weather we are javing today



ur smile lightens up my day


----------



## cIementine

Princess said:


> ur smile lightens up my day



jav is like the sun
damn sun


----------



## Nightmares

AndyP08 said:


> *In Ms. Swan voice
> I loooook.....like a maaaan
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Jk here is me
> 
> View attachment 159549



I'm sorry to say this, but I thought you were like 13. Oops


----------



## Gregriii

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: lovely weather we are javing today



but the picture is taken inside a room


----------



## Javocado

Gregriii said:


> but the picture is taken inside a room



ok and i said "lovely weather we are javing" _weather_ you like it or not XDDDDDD


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: lovely weather we are javing today


----------



## Blueskyy

Nightmares said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but I thought you were like 13. Oops



wut I don't look 13?


----------



## epona

-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## lazyislander

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: lovely weather we are javing today



u jav such a nice smile


----------



## ime_rbs

Spoiler



​





Before going out somewhere. ​


----------



## lazyislander

Spoiler: known for the wing









Spoiler: bonus pic of me and my day 1


----------



## dizzy bone

lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: known for the wing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bonus pic of me and my day 1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159780



cute... is that a puggle?


----------



## lazyislander

dizzy bone said:


> cute... is that a puggle?



it is! his name is benji


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## lazyislander

hariolari said:


> I really like your dog. You're pretty, too. I just really like your dog.



benji says you're swell


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

dizzy bone said:


> cute... is that a puggle?



Loving your eyeliner!


----------



## riummi

lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: known for the wing
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bonus pic of me and my day 1
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]



your hair looks cool


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

lovelylittleforests said:


> benji says you're swell


Pet him for me, please.


----------



## Rosebud

It me lol

I wasn't sure how to post pics so have a link to instagram.


----------



## Nightmares

lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: known for the wing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bonus pic of me and my day 1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159780



Ah I love your hair ^.^


----------



## ShinyYoshi

My family is weird and opens presents on Christmas Eve so today is the day I dress up and look nice for once 



Spoiler


----------



## jiny

ShinyYoshi said:


> My family is weird and opens presents on Christmas Eve so today is the day I dress up and look nice for once
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I love your sweater!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ShinyYoshi said:


> My family is weird and opens presents on Christmas Eve so today is the day I dress up and look nice for once
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Dat Sweater


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Sugarella said:


> I love your sweater!





Jetix said:


> Dat Sweater



Thank you both


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Aerate said:


> Ah you look pretty! Love the sweater :')



Thank you, you're too kind


----------



## Princess

lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: known for the wing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bonus pic of me and my day 1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159780



cute little alex


----------



## epona

-


----------



## radical6

Spoiler: merry ****ing christmas


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## ams

Spoiler: Don't worry it's not actually me



View attachment 160030
Probably the closest I'll ever come to posting, but here's a chunk of my arm and my little Christmas buddy!


----------



## pandapples

sry gone​


----------



## cinny

pandapples said:


> ​



Aww cuties <3


----------



## epona

hariolari said:


> As pretty as always. Nice scarf, too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Merry Christmas, you filthy animal!



thanks gal, i'm a burberry b*****

merry christmas jess!!!


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: everyone's favourite joth before & after christmas eve



View attachment 160042


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> thanks gal, i'm a burberry b*****
> 
> merry christmas jess!!!


Merry Christmas!


----------



## milkyi

Spoiler:  












btw wearing a walking dead hat lmao.


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> ​



Ah really cute!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Damniel

Spoiler: I don't know how to take proper selfies


----------



## Gregriii

Call me Daniel said:


> Spoiler: I don't know how to take proper selfies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160083



Nice curtains


----------



## aericell

Call me Daniel said:


> Spoiler: I don't know how to take proper selfies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160083



are you in a bathroom


----------



## Damniel

happinessdelight said:


> are you in a bathroom



No I like to keep a shower curtain in my bedroom just cause.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I spent Christmas at work and home alone.



Spoiler: Merry Christmas, you filthy animals


----------



## Cailey

hariolari said:


> I spent Christmas at work and home alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Merry Christmas, you filthy animals



youre beautiful


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Taken at dinner yesterday.



[removed]


----------



## jiny

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Taken at dinner yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



I love your hair!


----------



## Nightmares

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Taken at dinner yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Who knew Tina looked so cute >.<


----------



## Chris

Sugarella said:


> I love your hair!





Nightmares said:


> Who knew Tina looked so cute >.<



Haha, thank you both!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Taken at dinner yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



WHAT
YOU MEAN YOU DON'T LOOK LIKE REESE?


----------



## Chris

StarryWolf said:


> WHAT
> YOU MEAN YOU DON'T LOOK LIKE REESE?



Afraid not. Sorry!


----------



## oath2order

Tina said:


> Afraid not. Sorry!



where's the wine


----------



## Chris

oath2order said:


> where's the wine



Check your phone, hehe.


----------



## esweeeny

Hey guys! It's been while! Zeke and I are just saying hi  Hope ya'll had a beautiful Christmas!


----------



## Healer

Here is me from my trip to Ireland!


----------



## Bjork

Spoiler: took this yesterday lmao


----------



## Hermione Granger

Bjork said:


> Spoiler: took this yesterday lmao
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160306



You're adorable! :0 (sorry if this comes off as weird, please ignore me)


----------



## Bjork

John Lennon said:


> You're adorable! :0 (sorry if this comes off as weird, please ignore me)


lmaoooo no it doesn't thank you <3


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: My Chris-mas sweater is the best




I'm in the ****ter.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

epona said:


> Spoiler: before going out for my boyfriend's 21st yahoo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159761



holy ****


abs


----------



## Peter

went out last night for my friends 20th



Spoiler:


----------



## epona

Nuclear Bingo said:


> holy ****
> 
> 
> abs



no what u see is the crease one gets on their stomach when they've been sitting down for a while and one flab roll has cascaded over the other


----------



## cIementine

Haydenn said:


> lets play 2 truths and 1 lie!



i think the third one is way much more different? like too obvious js


----------



## Knopekin

Spoiler: The longer you look at my arm, the wronger it gets


----------



## mogyay

Knopekin said:


> Spoiler: The longer you look at my arm, the wronger it gets



aaaa you're gorgeous knopekin! your hair and pyjamas are perfect
your arm kinda reminds me of that bit in that harry potter film when he has no bones in his arm lmao


----------



## Cailey

Spoiler: shield your poor lil eyes ft. funny faces


----------



## MrPicklez

Knopekin said:


> Spoiler: The longer you look at my arm, the wronger it gets



The **** is going on here?


----------



## Llust

PeachyPie said:


> Spoiler: shield your poor lil eyes ft. funny faces



ahh, you're so beautiful <3 i especially love your tattoo


----------



## Cailey

mimihime said:


> ahh, you're so beautiful <3 i especially love your tattoo



oh goodness, thank you love! ˃̵͈̑ᴗ˂̵͈̑

it's a half sleeve and goes to my elbow! it's the birth flowers of my boyfriend of five years, grandma, her partner, my grandpa, mom, uncle, dad & a couple others and I love it so so much! the one you can see is a daffodil which is my grandma and boyfriends birth flower ~

I'll have to post a full pic of it soon to show y'all.


----------



## Chaotix

Healer said:


> Here is me from my trip to Ireland!



Nice picture


----------



## Knopekin

mogyay said:


> aaaa you're gorgeous knopekin! your hair and pyjamas are perfect
> your arm kinda reminds me of that bit in that harry potter film when he has no bones in his arm lmao



Aaaaah, thank you so much!



MrKisstoefur said:


> The **** is going on here?



Once in maths, we used a protractor on my arm to measure the angle, and it's nearly 30 degrees off straight 



PeachyPie said:


> oh goodness, thank you love! ˃̵͈̑ᴗ˂̵͈̑
> 
> it's a half sleeve and goes to my elbow! it's the birth flowers of my boyfriend of five years, grandma, her partner, my grandpa, mom, uncle, dad & a couple others and I love it so so much! the one you can see is a daffodil which is my grandma and boyfriends birth flower ~
> 
> I'll have to post a full pic of it soon to show y'all.



You definitely should, it looks lovely from what I can see. I like your nose ring, too


----------



## Cadbberry

Cosplay photos


Spoiler:  3 of them so large spoiler


----------



## Damniel

Cadbberry said:


> Cosplay photos
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  3 of them so large spoiler



Radbberry


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: havent posted in a while so here (ik Im late but its still the holidays so)




Im the one in the blue


----------



## aericell

Spoiler: I've never posted a picture here


----------



## jiny

happinessdelight said:


> Spoiler: I've never posted a picture here



i love your hair!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

PeachyPie said:


> reading glasses aye *w*
> & new tbt avi hehe



ur pretty omggg
 dont mind me
 just stalking this thread bc im boRED


----------



## cinny

happinessdelight said:


> Spoiler: I've never posted a picture here



GORGEOUS BB~


----------



## RainCrossing

happinessdelight said:


> Spoiler: I've never posted a picture here


Gourgeous!


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: I was really feelin my whole outfit.


----------



## Lancelot

Call me Daniel said:


> Spoiler: I don't know how to take proper selfies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160083



You look like a baby Ray Palmer from Arrow


----------



## Knopekin

Cam said:


> Spoiler: havent posted in a while so here (ik Im late but its still the holidays so)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160437
> Im the one in the blue



Aww, that is a great picture!



Javocado said:


> Spoiler: I was really feelin my whole outfit.



Your outfit is great! And I love your AC poster in the background


----------



## Gregriii

happinessdelight said:


> Spoiler: I've never posted a picture here



where is the safety belt you savage


----------



## Brad

Last Selfie of 2015.



Spoiler











Was a really stronk year of selfies tbh.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: I was really feelin my whole outfit.



I have those same two posters. The Animal Crossing and Adventure Time ones.


----------



## epona

-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Brad said:


> Last Selfie of 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Was a really stronk year of selfies tbh.[/QUOTE]The selfie game can only get stronger.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="epona, post: 5999856, member: 49197"][spoiler=new year happy me][ATTACH][/spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> this was before i burst into tears in the smoking area and ruined my makeup hahahahah[/QUOTE]Pretty drunk selfies are the best. It's hard to look good when your not sober.
> 
> Glad you could still go out with all that flooding! Or did that manage to escape you?


----------



## epona

hariolari said:


> The selfie game can only get stronger.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pretty drunk selfies are the best. It's hard to look good when your not sober.
> 
> Glad you could still go out with all that flooding! Or did that manage to escape you?



ah dublin wasn't affected at all it was mainly the south-east, some of my old schoolfriends who live in like kilkenny and carlow were completely flooded out though!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> ah dublin wasn't affected at all it was mainly the south-east, some of my old schoolfriends who live in like kilkenny and carlow were completely flooded out though!


Glad you're okay. Floods are terrible. They really destroy homes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In the spirits of the thread, my last real selfie of 2015 and first real selfie of 2016.



Spoiler: Happy New Year


----------



## Healer

Chaotix said:


> Nice picture



Thank you very much!


----------



## Moonfall

epona said:


> Spoiler: new year happy me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was before i burst into tears in the smoking area and ruined my makeup hahahahah


You're gourgeous!


----------



## 00jachna

Spoiler: Sorta old but whatevs



View attachment 152054


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: New year





New tattoo.


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## piichinu

Jacob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160879 [claer]> do you want people to think you have a harem



i mean you fit 2 under one arm


----------



## Jacob

piichinu said:


> i mean you fit 2 under one arm



the hand on the left isnt mine


----------



## piichinu

i thought you said you had a long arm


----------



## lazyislander

Spoiler: last selfie of 2k15








late, but yeah :^)


----------



## Naekoya

lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: last selfie of 2k15
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160965
> 
> 
> 
> late, but yeah :^)



wow! you're gorgeous and your make up is on point o:
love that lip shade on you!!


----------



## typhoonmoore

lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: last selfie of 2k15
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160965
> 
> 
> 
> late, but yeah :^)



Wowowow! I love the blue in your hair, you look great! =D


----------



## lazyislander

naekoya said:


> wow! you're gorgeous and your make up is on point o:
> love that lip shade on you!!



aw, tysm! means the world 

- - - Post Merge - - -



typhoonmoore said:


> Wowowow! I love the blue in your hair, you look great! =D



ahhh, ty! <3 the blue used to be sooo much brighter, i've just been lazy lol


----------



## sej

lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: last selfie of 2k15
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160965
> 
> 
> 
> late, but yeah :^)



Please teach me your makeup skills :')
You're so pretty o:
And also, your eyes are so pretty ahhhhh


----------



## lazyislander

Sej said:


> Please teach me your makeup skills :')
> You're so pretty o:
> And also, your eyes are so pretty ahhhhh



anytime, love! tysvm, you precious thing you <3


----------



## Naekoya

lovelylittleforests said:


> aw, tysm! means the world
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh, ty! <3 the blue used to be sooo much brighter, i've just been lazy lol



haha yeah I use to have pastel pink hair too.. miss it 
but then again I currently like my silver hair so just waiting for summer to come around 
so I can dye my hair agian then >w<


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: New year
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160869


----------



## typhoonmoore

naekoya said:


> haha yeah I use to have pastel pink hair too.. miss it
> but then again I currently like my silver hair so just waiting for summer to come around
> so I can dye my hair agian then >w<



Silver hair? I've never seen anyone with that color before, but I'm sure it looks awesome!


----------



## lazyislander

naekoya said:


> haha yeah I use to have pastel pink hair too.. miss it
> but then again I currently like my silver hair so just waiting for summer to come around
> so I can dye my hair agian then >w<



omg, i've always wanted silver hair. i'm sure it looks fabulous!

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> You're really pretty, and your selfie game is on point.



!! you're good people, i like you. ty <3


----------



## Aurynn

Spoiler







Well... that's me


----------



## Naekoya

typhoonmoore said:


> Silver hair? I've never seen anyone with that color before, but I'm sure it looks awesome!



haha it was my first time trying out this color myself too believe it or not xD



Spoiler


----------



## typhoonmoore

naekoya said:


> haha it was my first time trying out this color myself too believe it or not xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Holy crap, I was right, It does look amazing! Honestly the best looking dyed hair I've seen in a long time =)
Also, you're rocking them shades like a boss


----------



## Naekoya

typhoonmoore said:


> Holy crap, I was right, It does look amazing! Honestly the best looking dyed hair I've seen in a long time =)
> Also, you're rocking them shades like a boss



ahh thank you so much! ; u; I just have this trust issue with hair salons in the past that I rather do it myself at home
plus saves a lot of money too at that! LOL yea my trusty old shades <3 I wanted aviators, but the color really caught my eyes
don't see much purple shades around c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aurynn said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160967
> 
> 
> 
> Well... that's me



awesome pic! and omg that Eagle is humongous!! o_o 
weren't you scared?!


----------



## Aestivate

Aurynn said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160967
> 
> 
> 
> Well... that's me



Wow, you look totally like the national symbol of the USA! Your fur looks great!


----------



## seliph

Aurynn said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160967
> 
> 
> 
> Well... that's me



Which one is u


----------



## lazyislander

Aurynn said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160967
> 
> 
> 
> Well... that's me



aw, what a nice smile!!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## jiny

lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: last selfie of 2k15
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160965
> 
> 
> 
> late, but yeah :^)


I love your hair !! Also your makeup is on point o: 



Aurynn said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160967
> 
> 
> 
> Well... that's me


Nice smile! c:




naekoya said:


> haha it was my first time trying out this color myself too believe it or not xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ahh I love your hair! Your shades are also pretty coolio


----------



## Naekoya

hariolari said:


> Your hair is very similar to mine. How long did it take you?
> 
> You're pretty, too, by the way.


thank you! it took me about a year and half to grow it out.. tend to trim it often for the split ends xD
but the lady tends to cut it more than I ask her too so yea :c  



Sugarella said:


> Ahh I love your hair! Your shades are also pretty coolio


aw thanks Ella ~


----------



## epona

-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

naekoya said:


> thank you! it took me about a year and half to grow it out.. tend to trim it often for the split ends xD
> but the lady tends to cut it more than I ask her too so yea :c
> 
> 
> aw thanks Ella ~


I meant he color, not the length. It's a lot of bleaching sessions.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## epona

hariolari said:


> I meant he color, not the length. It's a lot of bleaching sessions.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You're so frickin' photogenic. Please stop.



you stop!!! in all fairness those were taken with a nice camera and i'm wearing about 80 kilos of make up but thank you <333


----------



## Naekoya

hariolari said:


> I meant he color, not the length. It's a lot of bleaching sessions.



oh sorry! The first time I bleached my hair took me 3 sessions then once it was light enough I just applied the toner to 
achieve that color >w<


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> you stop!!! in all fairness those were taken with a nice camera and i'm wearing about 80 kilos of make up but thank you <333


Still, though. You look so natural. No awkwardness at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> oh sorry! The first time I bleached my hair took me 3 sessions then once it was light enough I just applied the toner to
> achieve that color >w<


Okay. I've been just using toner for a while now, but it took me a bit longer to get this blonde. It gets a different shade almost every time, though, lol. I have to get my roots done soon, and was debating getting dye again.


----------



## Aurynn

Thanks for your smilecomments  HAHA and I'm not the symbol for the USA, and I think it was clear that I am the left one, right? :'D


----------



## Naekoya

hariolari said:


> Okay. I've been just using toner for a while now, but it took me a bit longer to get this blonde. It gets a different shade almost every time, though, lol. I have to get my roots done soon, and was debating getting dye again.



oh yeah definitely understand what you mean.. some parts of my hair is a bit lighter shade of blonde too compared to the bottom parts of it s:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

naekoya said:


> oh yeah definitely understand what you mean.. some parts of my hair is a bit lighter shade of blonde too compared to the bottom parts of it s:


Yeah, the roots get lighter. Some of my roots even get white.

I had one girl that asked me about my hair. She wanted to go from dyed black to it in two sessions. I told her to prepare for orange.


----------



## Naekoya

hariolari said:


> Yeah, the roots get lighter. Some of my roots even get white.
> 
> I had one girl that asked me about my hair. She wanted to go from dyed black to it in two sessions. I told her to prepare for orange.



haha Ikr.. I was pretty petrified when I first experienced my bleach session xD
but it's really based on personal experience whether you're confident enough to walk outside with orange hair or not LOL


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

naekoya said:


> haha Ikr.. I was pretty petrified when I first experienced my bleach session xD
> but it's really based on personal experience whether you're confident enough to walk outside with orange hair or not LOL


I've done it before, so I was prepared. But this time we used purple and got ash brown instead of orange.


----------



## Naekoya

hariolari said:


> I've done it before, so I was prepared. But this time we used purple and got ash brown instead of orange.



oh I see that's actually cool c:


----------



## MrPicklez

hariolari said:


> Nice tattoo! Kind of make me want to go get another lol.



Thanks and do it. I already have an appointment for another one in March.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I'm not sure if I've already uploaded a picture on here before, but here's a quick one from my webcam, or another^-^


----------



## typhoonmoore

Kyoko said:


> View attachment 161012
> 
> I'm not sure if I've already uploaded a picture on here before, but here's a quick one from my webcam, or another^-^



Woah, your hair is awesome! Jeez, why do you all have such beautiful hair colors and such x'3


----------



## Soot Sprite

It's actually really faded xD it was pink, purple, and blue respectively but it hasn't been dyed since November and the blue is the only thing that lasts more than a month or so


----------



## typhoonmoore

Kyoko said:


> It's actually really faded xD it was pink, purple, and blue respectively but it hasn't been dyed since November and the blue is the only thing that lasts more than a month or so



Still looks great in my opinion! =D


----------



## Chaotix

Kyoko said:


> View attachment 161012
> 
> I'm not sure if I've already uploaded a picture on here before, but here's a quick one from my webcam, or another^-^



Nice color highlights.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Soot Sprite

Ares said:


> marieee you look cute <3



Oh wow thanks guys <3


----------



## Healer

lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: last selfie of 2k15
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160965
> 
> 
> 
> late, but yeah :^)



Wow! So beautiful! I'm embarrassed to admit my crush when I first see you *_*


----------



## Aestivate

Spoiler: swollen noise



My new derp face for 2016. Thanks to my friend who hit me in the face. Nicely starting 2016


----------



## Llust

Aestivate said:


> Spoiler: swollen noise
> 
> 
> 
> My new derp face for 2016. Thanks to my friend who hit me in the face. Nicely starting 2016
> View attachment 161041



i'd definitely instagram stalk you if i could. take that as a compliment ಠ◡ಠ


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

MrKisstoefur said:


> Thanks and do it. I already have an appointment for another one in March.


I finally settled on a tattoo and location. I should, and get my cat touched up while at it.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Soot Sprite

Oh thanks c:it's mostly just I'm too lazy to redye my hair every time it starts to fade so I go from bright to pastel within a month or two xD


----------



## lazyislander

Healer said:


> Wow! So beautiful! I'm embarrassed to admit my crush when I first see you *_*



aw!! tysvm!!


----------



## esweeeny

I feel so good, I got a new haircut!!

New year less hair!




How are yalll beauts doing today?!


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: coach jav


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: coach jav



dan nicky


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

esweeeny said:


> I feel so good, I got a new haircut!!
> 
> New year less hair!


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: coach jav



we gonna **** or what?



Spoiler




I'm a selfie queen.


----------



## CuteYuYu

Spoiler: Eh why not


----------



## typhoonmoore

CuteYuYu said:


> Spoiler: Eh why not
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161222



Wow you look great! *o*
I love your hair style as well =)


----------



## CuteYuYu

typhoonmoore said:


> Wow you look great! *o*
> I love your hair style as well =)



Aw Thank you very much!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## BaileyEloise

Spoiler







Why not! This is my stupid face (On an admittedly good day!)


----------



## mogyay

BaileyEloise said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161278
> 
> 
> 
> Why not! This is my stupid face (On an admittedly good day!)



beautiful! ur eye makeup looks 10/10


----------



## lazyislander

Spoiler: mediocre fan


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: mediocre fan
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161293
> View attachment 161294




Ahh you're so pretty! I wish I could pull off makeup like that. I love the way you did the wings! 
Also, I love your shirt *o*


----------



## Amilee

Spoiler:  ehm hi







i have pink hair yay


----------



## weesakins

Spoiler


----------



## Chaotix

weesakins said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161350



Nice smile picture


----------



## weesakins

Chaotix said:


> Nice smile picture



thank you!


----------



## MrPicklez

Ares said:


> i wanna **** that beard



i don't know if i should say thank you or not


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## focus

heyy im like really tired and i have 0 makeup on so why not take a selfie using a crappy webcam lol


Spoiler: i look 10 but i promise im not


----------



## Nekomata

Spoiler: Here I am.>.<


----------



## Jas0n

This is what we do when we're not moderating TBT.


----------



## Cadbberry

Jas0n said:


> This is what we do when we're not moderating TBT.



Awwww so cute all of you!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## jiny

Jas0n said:


> This is what we do when we're not moderating TBT.



You guys look great!


----------



## Chaotix

Jas0n said:


> This is what we do when we're not moderating TBT.



nerdzzz!!!! j/k and 10/10 awesome.


----------



## Trundle

MURRAYYYYYYY LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Thunder

Y'know, for some reason I thought Murray was Chinese.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jas0n said:


> This is what we do when we're not moderating TBT.


----------



## esweeeny

Zeke and I on our morning workout! Just got back longboarding with him


----------



## xX.Big.Bang.Xx

esweeeny said:


> Zeke and I on our morning workout! Just got back longboarding with him  View attachment 161543



You and your dog are so cute, like a duo! <3


----------



## Damniel

Jas0n said:


> This is what we do when we're not moderating TBT.
> 
> [/img]



You guys look like a Darth sidious cosplay group.


----------



## radical6

no


----------



## Crash

i've been debating whether or not to post here for months bc all of you are very pretty


Spoiler: *tina belcher groan*


----------



## glow

Crash said:


> i've been debating whether or not to post here for months bc all of you are very pretty
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *tina belcher groan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> // entirely too much boob for tbt and for that i apologize
> but this is probably the only photo of myself that i'm okay with
> 
> sorry friends :c



omg ur a hawtie and your eyeliners on fleek


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Crash said:


> i've been debating whether or not to post here for months bc all of you are very pretty
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *tina belcher groan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> // entirely too much boob for tbt and for that i apologize
> but this is probably the only photo of myself that i'm okay with
> 
> sorry friends :c



You look great! 
Is your avatar a drawing of you? It looks just like you!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Crash said:


> i've been debating whether or not to post here for months bc all of you are very pretty
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *tina belcher groan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> // entirely too much boob for tbt and for that i apologize
> but this is probably the only photo of myself that i'm okay with
> 
> sorry friends :c



i mean u _could_ have cropped the cleavage out if u were truly concerned, but im not complaining either


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> i mean u _could_ have cropped the cleavage out if u were truly concerned, but im not complaining either



Looks like Karla's got me loling again


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

justice said:


> Spoiler: i look like a ****ing grandma in this dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna gain weight so i can get some curves imo cos being flat as a stick is boring >_>
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]That dress is hecka cute. I have one very similar.
> 
> And don't worry about your weight. You look just fine. Plus, more weight doesn't always mean more curves.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Crash, post: 6045025, member: 94677"][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=1][center]i've been debating whether or not to post here for months bc all of you are very pretty
> [spoiler=*tina belcher groan*]
> [img]
> 
> // entirely too much boob for tbt and for that i apologize
> but this is probably the only photo of myself that i'm okay with
> 
> sorry friends :c[/spoiler][/center][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]You have nothing to be worried about, you yourself are gorgeous.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="KarlaKGB, post: 6045480, member: 10119"]i mean u [I]could[/I] have cropped the cleavage out if u were truly concerned, but im not complaining either [img]http://i.imgur.com/NFukyCG.gif





Spoiler: i look like a ****ing grandma in this dress



Lmao I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## Crash

m3ow_ said:


> omg ur a hawtie and your eyeliners on fleek


thank you!! :')​​​


Kittyinpink87 said:


> You look great!
> Is your avatar a drawing of you? It looks just like you!


thank you! and yes it is! c:​


KarlaKGB said:


> i mean u _could_ have cropped the cleavage out if u were truly concerned, but im not complaining either


I initially did, and I also tried scribbling/blurring it out, but it ended up looking weird both ways. and then I saw another photo on here with some cleavage and figured I may as well go for it and hope it'd be a confidence boost or something. c:​



hariolari said:


> You have nothing to be worried about, you yourself are gorgeous.


thank you very much, I really struggle with self esteem and I was honestly really worried about the responses I would get for this. I really appreciate all the kind words!​


----------



## KarlaKGB

10/10 wud cleave again


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Crash said:


> I initially did, and I also tried scribbling/blurring it out, but it ended up looking weird both ways. and then I saw another photo on here with some cleavage and figured I may as well go for it and hope it'd be a confidence boost or something. c:​
> 
> 
> thank you very much, I really struggle with self esteem and I was honestly really worried about the responses I would get for this. I really appreciate all the kind words!​


Idk looks fine to me.

But don't worry. You're pretty. That low self esteem is unwarranted.


----------



## Crash

hariolari said:


> Idk looks fine to me.
> 
> But don't worry. You're pretty. That low self esteem is unwarranted.


i mean it was either that super square crop or give the Internet some boob. so i went for the boob ?\_(ツ)_/?

but no, all jokes aside, thank you again​


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Nightmares

Crash said:


> i've been debating whether or not to post here for months bc all of you are very pretty
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *tina belcher groan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> // entirely too much boob for tbt and for that i apologize
> but this is probably the only photo of myself that i'm okay with
> 
> sorry friends :c



Ohh so that's a drawing of you in your avatar? That's awesome >.<
You look really nice aha


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Crash said:


> i mean it was either that super square crop or give the Internet some boob. so i went for the boob ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> but no, all jokes aside, thank you again​


Square is in thanks to Instagram.


----------



## Crash

Ares said:


> Weird jokes aside, you really look gorgeous (':





Nightmares said:


> Ohh so that's a drawing of you in your avatar? That's awesome >.<
> You look really nice aha


thank you both!!! c:​


----------



## pacemaker

Spoiler







i enjoy reptiles


----------



## Akina

I must admit - I do love taking selfies c:






​


----------



## Princess




----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


>



damn ma


----------



## pacemaker

Princess said:


>



Ohmygoodness princess, you're so cuuute!


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> damn ma








- - - Post Merge - - -



pacemaker said:


> Ohmygoodness princess, you're so cuuute!



thank you  <3


----------



## esweeeny

xX.Big.Bang.Xx said:


> You and your dog are so cute, like a duo! <3



Thank you! That's my four legged son!


----------



## tsantsa

woops forgot this isnt allowed here yet dont kill me mods 
im a potato

deal with it h0es


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Akina said:


> I must admit - I do love taking selfies c:
> 
> ​


----------



## Holla

I've been on this forum since 2013 and have neglected to post in here. Guess it's time to change that!

Here's me before I got my recent haircut (I had this same haircut for several years)







This is me now just a few days later. I quite like my new haircut short hair is really nice. Biggest downfall is probably the fact that my bedhead is 50 times worse in the mornings (I swear I look like a punk rocker or something), but hey.






I don't look almost 20 do I? I know I sure don't feel nearly 20 years old...


----------



## Cailey

having some major health problems right now but you'll still catch me smilin' awayyy ~


----------



## Miii

I look like my profile picture lol


----------



## Jacob

[removed]


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Holla said:


> I've been on this forum since 2013 and have neglected to post in here. Guess it's time to change that!
> 
> Here's me before I got my recent haircut (I had this same haircut for several years)
> 
> 
> 
> This is me now just a few days later. I quite like my new haircut short hair is really nice. Biggest downfall is probably the fact that my bedhead is 50 times worse in the mornings (I swear I look like a punk rocker or something), but hey.
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> I don't look almost 20 do I? I know I sure don't feel nearly 20 years old...[/QUOTE]Short hair suits you!
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Cailey, post: 6048239, member: 39016"][SIZE=1][CENTER][IMG][/CENTER]
> 
> having some major health problems right now but you'll still catch me smilin' awayyy ~[/SIZE][/QUOTE]As pretty as ever! Sorry to hear about your health, though. Best of luck getting better.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Jacob, post: 6049204, member: 88869"][spoiler= tried to blur their faces but they r still pretty] [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/JxwMKnW.jpg[/spoiler]


Didn't you just post this pic, then take it down? Also, if you want to block faces just put a black box over, instead of blurring.


----------



## Jacob

Ares said:


> ayy my man hoggin all the chicks
> 
> looking good buddy


Ty : D


hariolari said:


> Didn't you just post this pic, then take it down? Also, if you want to block faces just put a black box over, instead of blurring.



Yea I did, but it was only up for a couple mins, just decided to put it back up
(also added black boxes, ty )


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jacob said:


> Yea I did, but it was only up for a couple mins, just decided to put it back up
> (also added black boxes, ty )


No problem. And I thought it looked familiar lol. You're cute, btw.


----------



## Trundle

Jacob said:


> Spoiler:  edit- added black boxes



just as basic as I expected you to be


----------



## Mercedes

Oh


----------



## Gregriii

Cailey said:


> having some major health problems right now but you'll still catch me smilin' awayyy ~



Your doorknob is beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -



Akina said:


> I must admit - I do love taking selfies c:
> 
> 
> View attachment 161830
> 
> View attachment 161833
> 
> View attachment 161835​



wtf you are exactly like Melanie Martinez


----------



## Crash

Luckypinch said:


> View attachment 161964
> 
> Oh


your hair is the prettiest color!​


----------



## Mercedes

Crash said:


> your hair is the prettiest color!​



Oh my thank you.


----------



## kassie

my boyfriend & i at pick up stix (panda express is better!!!)


Spoiler:  



blocked his face bc idk if he wants his face shown lmao


----------



## epona

Crash said:


> i've been debating whether or not to post here for months bc all of you are very pretty
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *tina belcher groan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> // entirely too much boob for tbt and for that i apologize
> but this is probably the only photo of myself that i'm okay with
> 
> sorry friends :c



you look exactly like my friend who models, you could literally be her twin its so weird wtf u have nothing 2 be insecure about no joke

also dont worry about the boob i am queen cleavage of tbt because the only time i take photos of myself is when im going out and i cba to crop/blur so yolo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jas0n said:


> This is what we do when we're not moderating TBT.



when u finally see murrays face after a year and a half of mystery.................... oh my god


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

kassie said:


> my boyfriend & i at pick up stix (panda express is better!!!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> blocked his face bc idk if he wants his face shown lmao



OMG PICK UP STIX HAS THE BEST TOFU OMGGGGGG  YESSSSSSSSSSSS GIVE IT TO ME


----------



## milkyi

i tried



Spoiler:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

P o c k y said:


> i tried
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


----------



## Brad

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2jvT_KO0Q0



Spoiler











I'm basically living this song.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

P o c k y said:


> i tried
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



omg BANGS ON FLEEK


----------



## meowduck

Here goes nothing!View attachment 162326


----------



## Oblivia

Just as a reminder to everyone:



Murray said:


> No more fake pictures please. Many people struggle enough as it is to muster up the courage to post here so sharing random google images doesn't help. You may receive a warning/infraction if it continues.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (also don't forget post quality rules still apply here)


----------



## meowduck

That's meeeee c: but i have it uploaded on Wire too


----------



## toadsworthy

when you cold af so you wear a scarf around your house and fuzzy socks because you haven't found your mittens yet!



Spoiler:  I hate posting Selfies lol


----------



## meowduck

toadsworthy said:


> when you cold af so you wear a scarf around your house and fuzzy socks because you haven't found your mittens yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  I hate posting Selfies lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162330



 Omg cx cute


----------



## Cailey

ayyyyyye ~






(my lazy attempt at a halloween costume thing this last year bc I had to work, awesome
ur typical 19yr old female halloween costume but omg look my nose is cute n glittery n light pink hehehehe)​


----------



## NursePhantump

ey lmao its me meme mcgee


----------



## Mariah

NursePhantump said:


> ey lmao its me meme mcgee



When I reverse image search you, I get pictures of literal babies. How old are you?


----------



## NursePhantump

Mariah said:


> When I reverse image search you, I get pictures of literal babies. How old are you?



I'm 18 and look like I'm a fetus hello


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Cailey said:


> ayyyyyye ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my lazy attempt at a halloween costume thing this last year bc I had to work, awesome
> ur typical 19yr old female halloween costume but omg look my nose is cute n glittery n light pink hehehehe)​



beautiful as always!


----------



## piichinu

saffasasfsafa


----------



## jiny

carfax alt said:


> can't wait to get my braces off so my mouth can get back to normal



i love your smile!!


----------



## milkyi

carfax alt said:


> can't wait to get my braces off so my mouth can get back to normal



Might sound weird, but I find your eyes really cute. <3


----------



## tae

Akina said:


> I must admit - I do love taking selfies c:
> 
> 
> View attachment 161830
> 
> View attachment 161833
> 
> View attachment 161835​



holy hell you're adorable.


----------



## Xerolin

P o c k y said:


> Might sound weird, but I find your eyes really cute. <3



Agreed :3


----------



## gh0st

Spoiler


----------



## p e p p e r

gh0st said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162597



you're gorgeous


----------



## KarlaKGB

lady gaga??!??!?!


----------



## toadsworthy

Snow days are kinda boring when nothing is on TV, and you've already updated your Animal Crossing towns....
so lets take a selfie!



Spoiler: me and cat in the snow!



She never gets this close, but this is how she wanted to sit!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## seliph

gh0st said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162597



omg i love ur top and your whole look


----------



## gh0st

Ommgggggg..... everyone in this thread is so nice ;w; Thank you~ 

Also I think lady Gaga is so beautiful so that is a wonderful comment aaggahghghsg


----------



## toadsworthy

hariolari said:


> As someone who gets told they look like Lady Gaga a lot, it's nice to see someone else that looks more like her. That's not a bad thing, by the way.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does she have the siamese vocals? My dumbass is part siamese and screams more than a baby.



She is actually a rag doll cat


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

toadsworthy said:


> She is actually a rag doll cat


Aren't ragdolls bred from Siamese?

Just looked it up. Apparently, no one knows, but the colorpoint ones have obvious Siamese characteristics.


----------



## toadsworthy

hariolari said:


> Aren't ragdolls bred from Siamese?
> 
> Just looked it up. Apparently, no one knows, but the colorpoint ones have obvious Siamese characteristics.



yeah everyone always tells us she looks siamese, she might be... she kinda picked us when we were recycling some stuff! she came right over to me and started rubbing on me! we couldn't leave her there after she kept following all my attempts to leave her, so we took her straight to the vet! she's a diva beeyatch now though


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Spoiler







 me and my beloved late cat Milo


----------



## Cailey

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162689
> 
> 
> me and my beloved late cat Milo



oookAYY WOW YOURE BEAUTIFUL UGH
& milo looks so precious<3

but yeah flawless as always


----------



## crystalmilktea

Spoiler: did my hair by myself for the first time! no burns yay


----------



## jiny

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler: did my hair by myself for the first time! no burns yay



omg!!!!! your hair is perfect!!! and your eyes ahh

hope i don't sound weird lool


----------



## Nightmares

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler: did my hair by myself for the first time! no burns yay



You look really nice ^~^


----------



## crystalmilktea

Sugarella said:


> omg!!!!! your hair is perfect!!! and your eyes ahh
> 
> hope i don't sound weird lool



Aw thank you! I did so much research and watched so many tutorial videos before LOL. And noo worries, I don't think you're weird


----------



## Albuns

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler: did my hair by myself for the first time! no burns yay



Your hair looks so fluffy and soft! O: Great smile, by the way~ c:


----------



## Nightmares

NursePhantump said:


> I'm 18 and look like I'm a fetus hello



I'm 14 and I look about 8 so yeah...I feel you xD
You're really cute, though aha


----------



## milkyi

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler: did my hair by myself for the first time! no burns yay



You're so cute. ;u;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler: did my hair by myself for the first time! no burns yay



gorgeous!! <3 I really adore your hair and your bangs


----------



## RRJay

a more recent selfie of mine.

this one is from forever ago but its one of my favorites.

i recently died my hair bright red but i havent taken a good picture with it yet so I will be posting that as soon as I get a good picture


----------



## jiny

RRJay said:


> snippy
> a more recent selfie of mine.
> snappy
> this one is from forever ago but its one of my favorites.
> 
> i recently died my hair bright red but i havent taken a good picture with it yet so I will be posting that as soon as I get a good picture



omg that jacket looks so warm!! and your hair looks great


----------



## RRJay

Sugarella said:


> omg that jacket looks so warm!! and your hair looks great



its literally so warm but i live in tx so i never really get to use it lol & thank you!


----------



## jiny

RRJay said:


> its literally so warm but i live in tx so i never really get to use it lol & thank you!



haha same!! texas never really gets that cold


----------



## bekka

*yeah*



Spoiler: me, looking semi okay










Spoiler: pic from the other evening that i dont hate, but dont love


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: 2am sick me



View attachment 162861


----------



## N e s s

jinico said:


> Spoiler: 2am sick me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162861



Wow hair is so fab


----------



## Nightmares

bekkawesty said:


> Spoiler: me, looking semi okay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic from the other evening that i dont hate, but dont love
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162852



Ah you look really nice ^~^ 
Your glasses are awesome btw


----------



## RRJay

bekkawesty said:


> Spoiler: me, looking semi okay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic from the other evening that i dont hate, but dont love
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162852


You're so good looking, wow. *heart eyes* lol 



Ares said:


> You look gorgeous.


thank you!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Spoiler











idk how to smile


----------



## Jacob

jinico said:


> Spoiler: 2am sick me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162861





Dreamy Luigi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk how to smile


you guys look pretty bomb


----------



## seliph

Jacob said:


> you guys look pretty bomb



thank u my child *


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Jacob said:


> you guys look pretty bomb



ty fam <3


----------



## helloxcutiee

gh0st said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162597



You look fabulous boo!<3


----------



## milkyi

Spoiler: <3


----------



## tae

it's been a while, sorry i have no nose natural light hates my pale face.


Spoiler









voldemort voldemort, oh volde volde voldemort. :=)


----------



## seliph

taesaek said:


> it's been a while, sorry i have no nose natural light hates my pale face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voldemort voldemort, oh volde volde voldemort. :=)



 #1 dad


----------



## jiny

taesaek said:


> it's been a while, sorry i have no nose natural light hates my pale face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voldemort voldemort, oh volde volde voldemort. :=)



i love your eyeliner


----------



## RRJay

I just found some old pictures of me and wow. I have changed so much xD



Spoiler





These two are from 8th grade, when I was 12. Yikes

10th grade when I was 15, I look about the same


----------



## Cailey

you are all so beautiful & handsome


----------



## Damniel

RRJay said:


> I just found some old pictures of me and wow. I have changed so much xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162998
> View attachment 162999
> These two are from 8th grade, when I was 12. Yikes
> View attachment 163000
> 10th grade when I was 15, I look about the same



Your hair and eyebrows are amazing!


----------



## RRJay

Call me Daniel said:


> Your hair and eyebrows are amazing!



Thank you! The last picture is extensions xD I miss my thick bushy eyebrows! If only I knew they would be in style in a couple years! I would always get teased lol


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: cut me hair


----------



## helloxcutiee

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: cut me hair



You look great.


----------



## Nightmares

taesaek said:


> it's been a while, sorry i have no nose natural light hates my pale face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voldemort voldemort, oh volde volde voldemort. :=)



Oh my gosh, I didn't realise you were this cute xD
I love your eyeliner too

- - - Post Merge - - -



RRJay said:


> I just found some old pictures of me and wow. I have changed so much xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162998
> View attachment 162999
> These two are from 8th grade, when I was 12. Yikes
> View attachment 163000
> 10th grade when I was 15, I look about the same



Ahh you look really nice ^~^
And 12?? woah, I'm 14, and in those pics you look like 5 years older than me...


----------



## Jade_Amell

If you look closely you can see horns.



Spoiler


----------



## RRJay

Nightmares said:


> Oh my gosh, I didn't realise you were this cute xD
> I love your eyeliner too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh you look really nice ^~^
> And 12?? woah, I'm 14, and in those pics you look like 5 years older than me...



Thank you! & I was only 4'11 so I definitely looked my age, but my face is a bit more ~mature~  i guess? idk people still ask if im old enough to work and im nearly 17 now. i get told i have baby face a lot xD


----------



## Sanaki

been a while since i even took a picture of myself or posted on this website


----------



## helloxcutiee

Elin said:


> View attachment 163121
> 
> been a while since i even took a picture of myself or posted on this website



I like your hair.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Javocado

Elin said:


> View attachment 163121
> 
> been a while since i even took a picture of myself or posted on this website



looking basic as ever XDDDD


----------



## tae

my hair has gotten so long. plus i have a nose this time.


----------



## Sanaki

Helloxcutiee said:


> I like your hair.





Ares said:


> Man you're cute. Digging the eyeliner





Javocado said:


> looking basic as ever XDDDD



**** u jav and ty ares and hellox


----------



## milkyi

taesaek said:


> my hair has gotten so long. plus i have a nose this time.



Love the haircut! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin said:


> View attachment 163121
> 
> been a while since i even took a picture of myself or posted on this website



I love your eyeliner.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## teshima

Spoiler: warning: ugliness










status: edgy 12 year old


----------



## epona

-


----------



## Nightmares

epona said:


> Spoiler: probably thinking about garlic bread
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163251



Mmm garlic bread xD
You look really nice ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -



teshima said:


> Spoiler: warning: ugliness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> status: edgy 12 year old



Ooh I like your hair


----------



## Mercedes

Ugly trash


----------



## Locket

Luckypinch said:


> Ugly trash



I love your eyes!


----------



## Mercedes

Bunny Bento said:


> I love your eyes!



Thank you so much &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## RRJay

Luckypinch said:


> Ugly trash



youre eyes look so cool! & also where did you get your shirt? looks cute


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

teshima said:


> Spoiler: warning: ugliness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> status: edgy 12 year old


status: ugly 10 year old


----------



## milkyi

wink wink


----------



## rubyy

ninja w/ sharp eyeliner


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## RRJay

these pictures finally show my red hair a bit better!



Spoiler


----------



## Kittyinpink87

RRJay said:


> these pictures finally show my red hair a bit better!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163437
> View attachment 163438



i love your hair! Very beautiful.


----------



## Amyy

Rubyy said:


> ninja w/ sharp eyeliner



fierce af


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: sits on th floor @ 2am



View attachment 163443


----------



## Kittyinpink87

jinico said:


> Spoiler: sits on th floor @ 2am
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163443



i love your phone cover , and you look great also.


----------



## seliph

Kittyinpink87 said:


> i love your phone cover , and you look great also.



thank you 
sadly that cover isn't gonna last long 'cause my phone's dying a slow death and those were only made for the iphone 4S


cries


----------



## weesakins

crystalmilktea said:


> Spoiler: did my hair by myself for the first time! no burns yay



you're so pretty you remind me of xchocobars LOL


----------



## kayleee

I only paid 8 bucks for this jacket holla

I don't know how to make the picture bigger sorry yall


----------



## tae

jinico said:


> Spoiler: sits on the floor @ 2am
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163443



fave son award.


----------



## RRJay

kayleee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163485
> 
> 
> 
> I only paid 8 bucks for this jacket holla
> 
> I don't know how to make the picture bigger sorry yall



looking good but how the hell did you get that jacket for 8 bucks.


----------



## kayleee

RRJay said:


> looking good but how the hell did you get that jacket for 8 bucks.



I work at a big mall department stores' "outlet" store doing stock so when we get transfers in from the full-line store I get first pick and with my employee discount I snagged it for $8.67 and it was originally $128  werk perks


----------



## RRJay

kayleee said:


> I work at a big mall department stores' "outlet" store doing stock so when we get transfers in from the full-line store I get first pick and with my employee discount I snagged it for $8.67 and it was originally $128  werk perks



ayeee. i work at rue 21 and we get 30% regularly, first pick at clothes, and at the end of the month we get associate appreciation with 50% off. i got a pair of shoes, a dress, and a leather jacket for $16 ^.^


----------



## rubyy

Ares said:


> u stabbed right thru my heart bbygirl
> 
> srsly though eyeliner on point



i own ur heart now bbyg xo



Amyy said:


> fierce af



love you amy imy love


----------



## lemon-len

I look like a really sleepy wizard guy



Spoiler: one sleepy dude


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: eye bags



View attachment 163691


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

Whoa, you look super cool 'n gorgeous, like a model!
:O


----------



## crystalmilktea

weesakins said:


> you're so pretty you remind me of xchocobars LOL



Ahhh thank you!! And wow, I've never heard that before (coincidentally I have mutual friends with her), thank you!


----------



## Cailey

recently found out I have astigmatism in my eyes (slight) which has been causing my recent migraines & eye strain & dizziness which won't go away so I now have to wear glasses all day everyday (whooooo hoo) to correct it (plus my vision was getting pretty bad so I need them for that anyway too) so here's a picture with mah new specs yeah lovely (ugh) 





​


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Cailey said:


> recently found out I have astigmatism in my eyes (slight) which has been causing my recent migraines & eye strain & dizziness which won't go away so I now have to wear glasses all day everyday (whooooo hoo) to correct it (plus my vision was getting pretty bad so I need them for that anyway too) so here's a picture with mah new specs yeah lovely (ugh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



You look really cute wearing them!


----------



## weeny.boodlez_

Cailey said:


> recently found out I have astigmatism in my eyes (slight) which has been causing my recent migraines & eye strain & dizziness which won't go away so I now have to wear glasses all day everyday (whooooo hoo) to correct it (plus my vision was getting pretty bad so I need them for that anyway too) so here's a picture with mah new specs yeah lovely (ugh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OMG! So jealous of your looks ahhh xD


----------



## FleuraBelle

Heh well I am blonde with blue eyes. My hair length is just below my shoulders and is always a bit messy but if I straighten it, it looks fluffy. XD
My eyes are like a dark-greyish blue when in darkness (which is the color I see in my eyes when I look in the mirror) but people say when they see my eyes, or if I'm outside that my eyes are a deep, bright blue. I wear glasses and they have brown rims. They are thin glasses. My nose is kinda pudgy but it's cute. And I'm 5'3 and 15 years old. ;D


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

.....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cailey said:


> recently found out I have astigmatism in my eyes (slight) which has been causing my recent migraines & eye strain & dizziness which won't go away so I now have to wear glasses all day everyday (whooooo hoo) to correct it (plus my vision was getting pretty bad so I need them for that anyway too) so here's a picture with mah new specs yeah lovely (ugh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



omg U LOOK  HEAVENLY


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Spoiler: me 5 months ago xoxo


----------



## weeny.boodlez_

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Spoiler: me 5 months ago xoxo



ur so ugly! XDD
(Guyz this is just a joke. Me n Izzy r dating.)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

weeny.boodlez_ said:


> ur so ugly! XDD
> (Guyz this is just a joke. Me n Izzy r dating.)



mmm baby gimme that trash talk <3

i love you too bby <3


----------



## weeny.boodlez_

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> mmm baby gimme that trash talk <3
> 
> i love you too bby <3



i hate u too lol!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

weeny.boodlez_ said:


> i hate u too lol!



oooh baby we should take this to pc, people are watching


----------



## tae

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> oooh baby we should take this to pc, people are watching



isn't it embarrassing to make an alt and talk to yourself on it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

taesaek said:


> isn't it embarrassing to make an alt and talk to yourself on it.



Isn't it embarassing when you make false assumptions and make yourself look like a moron.


----------



## seliph

Anyways here's me in an adorable panda sweater



Spoiler


----------



## tae

kai ur a babe.


----------



## flightedbird

ayyy bruh


Spoiler


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Few days ago



Spoiler


----------



## tae

Spoiler:  he's beauty, he's grace



thank you snapchat.


----------



## teshima

luv that aesthetic 2010 instagram filter uwu


----------



## teshima

taesaek said:


> isn't it embarrassing to make an alt and talk to yourself on it.



somebodys single


----------



## tae

teshima said:


> somebodys single



lol i haven't been single for almost a year. but ok sweetie. :')


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## rubyy

---


----------



## Amyy

-


----------



## Mercedes

RRJay said:


> youre eyes look so cool! & also where did you get your shirt? looks cute



I don't know it was a gift lol- probably forever 21 or rue 21 and thanks


----------



## rubyy

Amyy said:


> Spoiler: twinning in lip colour, rubyy?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163989




asian twin goals xx


----------



## KarlaKGB

Rubyy said:


> honestly don't overline ur lips as much as i did to mine



wats the load bearing capacity of that nose ring


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Rubyy said:


> honestly don't overline ur lips as much as i did to mine



love ur nose ring nyaa!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ares said:


> i don't think she was talking about you lol, she was probably referring to izzy



no she wanst


----------



## esweeeny

feel like a new woman : got a new haircuttttt


----------



## mogyay

esweeeny said:


> feel like a new woman : got a new haircuttttt
> 
> View attachment 163991



aww, you look lovely! i really want a long bob now! such a cute style


----------



## RoxieDean

Photo taken on Christmas of '15. A bit much for the family, but I felt fabulous.


----------



## Foxxie

Haven't shared a pic in a while   This is a recent selfie from my Instagram

https://www.instagram.com/foxxiemonoxide/


----------



## Nightmares

Foxxie said:


> Haven't shared a pic in a while   This is a recent selfie from my Instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/foxxiemonoxide/
> View attachment 164086



omfg your hair is so awesome


----------



## Foxxie

Nightmares said:


> omfg your hair is so awesome



Thank you! :3  I have been turquoise for nearly 4 years now and I still love it!


----------



## PrincessKelly

Minus the Monroe piercing and adding a Septum piercing


----------



## Majestic.Casual

PrincessKelly said:


> View attachment 164168
> 
> Minus the Monroe piercing and adding a Septum piercing



Hot damn.


----------



## Chaotix

PrincessKelly said:


> View attachment 164168
> 
> Minus the Monroe piercing and adding a Septum piercing




Simply Gorgeous.


----------



## PrincessKelly

Why thank you! ^^


----------



## helloxcutiee

Spoiler: OMG it's me!








- - - Post Merge - - -



Foxxie said:


> Haven't shared a pic in a while   This is a recent selfie from my Instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/foxxiemonoxide/
> View attachment 164086



Your hair! <3


----------



## Trundle

Here I am with my new bass! I picked it up about 2 hours ago and it's very punchy and bright. Fender Deluxe Dimension IV (MIM) in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## radical6

Trundle said:


> Here I am with my new bass! I picked it up about 2 hours ago and it's very punchy and bright. Fender Deluxe Dimension IV (MIM) in case anyone is wondering.



i didnt notice you were sitting so for a second i thought you were really ****ing tiny...


----------



## Brad

Trundle said:


> Here I am with my new bass! I picked it up about 2 hours ago and it's very punchy and bright. Fender Deluxe Dimension IV (MIM) in case anyone is wondering.




wat a cutie


----------



## Chaotix

PrincessKelly said:


> Why thank you! ^^



You're Welcome


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## weesakins

i hardly smile with my teeth showing 



Spoiler


----------



## Chaotix

Spoiler







I was just bored.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Ares said:


> You look great! Love your glasses
> ayy keep rocking on man



Thanks!


----------



## Trundle

Chaotix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164323
> 
> 
> 
> I was just bored.



I may be wrong because of the quality but is that korma/a type of curry?


----------



## Chaotix

Trundle said:


> I may be wrong because of the quality but is that korma/a type of curry?



Yes it is actually.


----------



## VividVero

Yo, I last posted on this thread when I first started so here's an update ehh pic of me.~
((This is was my first attempt at grey hair, it's not as blue anymore lol))


Spoiler: Trash Daddy sighting


----------



## esweeeny

mogyay said:


> aww, you look lovely! i really want a long bob now! such a cute style



awh thank you! just seeing this now


----------



## lutrea

Spoiler


----------



## idcjazmin

Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

Trundle said:


> Here I am with my new bass! I picked it up about 2 hours ago and it's very punchy and bright. Fender Deluxe Dimension IV (MIM) in case anyone is wondering.



how about you and me make a little trundle of joy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chaotix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164323
> 
> 
> 
> I was just bored.



hahahaha i'm dying


----------



## Chaotix

Javocado said:


> hahahaha i'm dying





Spoiler







UPDATE! lol


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: what's poppin


----------



## Rasumii

Spoiler: Got a beanie


----------



## helloxcutiee

idcjazmin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164410



You're so pretty.


----------



## Artist

Rasumii said:


> Spoiler: Got a beanie



fam if that is Neff I have the same one


----------



## Mercedes

VividVero said:


> Yo, I last posted on this thread when I first started so here's an update ehh pic of me.~
> ((This is was my first attempt at grey hair, it's not as blue anymore lol))
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Trash Daddy sighting
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164337







def not trash


----------



## teshima

is it hot in here or is it just me?


----------



## toadsworthy

teshima said:


> View attachment 164438
> 
> is it hot in here or is it just me?




*Swoons*


----------



## Cailey

snapchat filters @ 2am w/ minimal makeup & mah new specs = ewiiiiie




​


----------



## Alienfish

teshima said:


> View attachment 164438
> 
> is it hot in here or is it just me?



you're cute aha reminds me of my cousin x))


----------



## teshima

teshima said:


> View attachment 164438
> 
> is it hot in here or is it just me?








inspired by my idol ;>


----------



## unintentional

Spoiler: I have a sock monkey onesie and it's too hot to wear ever


----------



## jiny

Cailey said:


> snapchat filters @ 2am w/ minimal makeup & mah new specs = ewiiiiie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



omg your eyes are gorgeous!!


----------



## Peter

you can't even see me very well but this was from last week


----------



## Mercedes

Pxter said:


> you can't even see me very well but this was from last week



hottt 'w'

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rasumii said:


> Spoiler: Got a beanie



HOOTT 'v'


----------



## piske

idcjazmin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164410



I LOVE your makeup!!! :>


----------



## p e p p e r

Pxter said:


> you can't even see me very well but this was from last week



ahh i've only seen zombie Peter, you're so handsome!!  awesome hair too!


----------



## Peter

Luckypinch said:


> hottt 'w'





p e p p e r said:


> ahh i've only seen zombie Peter, you're so handsome!!  awesome hair too!



haha zombie Peter is what I usually look like when I have to wake up for 7am c;
thank you both!


----------



## Alienfish

View attachment 164582

ayy limao


----------



## p e p p e r

Moko said:


> View attachment 164582
> 
> ayy limao



ahh beautiful & super smart!  so much going for you Moko!


----------



## Alienfish

thank you pepper <3


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Moko said:


> View attachment 164582
> 
> ayy limao



Love that free spirited looking hair!


----------



## Alienfish

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Love that free spirited looking hair!



ahh muito obrigada C:


----------



## Stalfos

Hey! Moko is a cutie!


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> Hey! Moko is a cutie!



obrigado 

also ye i usually wear glasses but i kinda wanted to know how i look without em there


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Moko said:


> View attachment 164582
> 
> ayy limao



omg love the hair


----------



## Alienfish

ありがとう　～

but ya im glad i've managed to grow it out that much since i used to have quite the split ends


----------



## mogyay

BEAUTIFUL MOKO I LOVE YOUR HAIR i wish mine went like that naturally


----------



## Mariah

Moko said:


> View attachment 164582
> 
> ayy limao



You look like you're in your forties.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mariah said:


> You look like you're in your forties.



absolutely savage


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I wonder why Mariah spends so much time criticizing people in this thread yet she had never showed her face.


----------



## Alienfish

Mariah said:


> You look like you're in your forties.



thanks for the compliment

@karla.. lol well i don't deny that 




Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I wonder why Mariah spends so much time criticizing people in this thread yet she had never showed her face.



she only has talking nipples and we cant show real images of that here.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

me with the bae xoxo


----------



## Zigzag991

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> me with the bae xoxo



The lighting's too bright.


----------



## Kaziga

o3o/


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Zigzag991 said:


> The lighting's too bright.



OMG that was the best thing that happened on acc tbh remember when she got so mad 

good times

if you dont know what we're talking about go to http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6039937/10/Pictures_of_their_actual_selves_on_profiles_3_Everyone_is_Beautiful_Times_16_?Archived=True grab some popcorn and go to page 10 and read thru the end of the thread enjoy.
btw I'm "dude44". and "caseycrazed" is the person we trolled super hard. awesomeperson1 is 420blazeityoloswag4jesus if anyone knows her, who is one of my friends, as well as hayley26, bunnyfruit, zigzag991, and jjb.


----------



## piichinu

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I wonder why Mariah spends so much time criticizing people in this thread yet she had never showed her face.



ive seen pics of mariah


----------



## Mariah

Spoiler


----------



## toadsworthy

Mariah said:


> Spoiler



you look like an Olsen twin!

- - - Post Merge - - -

like when they were on full house


----------



## Heyden

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> me with the bae xoxo



omg donuts


----------



## helloxcutiee

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> me with the bae xoxo



Too cute.


----------



## Alienfish

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> me with the bae xoxo



Lol is that supposed to be some engrish typo or.. lol.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Moko said:


> Lol is that supposed to be some engrish typo or.. lol.



where??


----------



## Alienfish

wanna go to formal? uh wtf is that a place or?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Moko said:


> wanna go to formal? uh wtf is that a place or?



It's basically prom. ^^


----------



## Alienfish

ah lol it looked like you don't wanna go too formal XD


----------



## Damniel

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> me with the bae xoxo



Donuts are best sign of love.


----------



## toadsworthy

How I feel about 4 hour car trips with parents and aunt... Literally they talked about pills for 30 minutes


Spoiler: Taken Straight on my phone, idk how big this is gonna be







- - - Post Merge - - -

Sideways don't give a fudge


----------



## Trundle

Playing my new bass last night at a service on campus. Such good sound from it.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> OMG that was the best thing that happened on acc tbh remember when she got so mad
> 
> good times
> 
> if you dont know what we're talking about go to http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6039937/10/Pictures_of_their_actual_selves_on_profiles_3_Everyone_is_Beautiful_Times_16_?Archived=True grab some popcorn and go to page 10 and read thru the end of the thread enjoy.
> btw I'm "dude44". and "caseycrazed" is the person we trolled super hard. awesomeperson1 is 420blazeityoloswag4jesus if anyone knows her, who is one of my friends, as well as hayley26, bunnyfruit, zigzag991, and jjb.


I used to run that thread oh God.


----------



## Gracelia

Spoiler: when i went out the other day,



aesthetic hand pose LOL. even with a good camera, i still manage to be shaky (ripme)


----------



## Peter

Gracelia said:


> Spoiler: when i went out the other day,
> 
> 
> 
> aesthetic hand pose LOL. even with a good camera, i still manage to be shaky (ripme)



looking good for 55, grace c;


----------



## Gracelia

Pxter said:


> looking good for 55, grace c;



:,) thank, i use bottles of anti-aging/wrinkle every day


----------



## Nightmares

Gracelia said:


> Spoiler: when i went out the other day,
> 
> 
> 
> aesthetic hand pose LOL. even with a good camera, i still manage to be shaky (ripme)



Ahh you're so cute


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler



View attachment 164782


----------



## seliph

me and my valentine first thing in the morning <3



Spoiler



View attachment 164784


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## jiny

Ares said:


> hmu ladies i got swag
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



very swag 10/10


----------



## Alienfish

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164782



dude you look so hot like a japanese noise musician.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Spoiler










 Couple of years old but still looks ok


----------



## Jake

valentines date with my girlfriend oblivia



Spoiler


----------



## Naekoya

bloop bloop c:


Spoiler


----------



## Llust

naekoya said:


> bloop bloop c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



looking beautiful as always ~
i love your hair color <3 i considered dying my hair that same shade of blue at some point, but i ended up going with a darker, more vibrant color. tbh it didn't look that good on me ;v; so i plan on making it lighter at some point


----------



## helloxcutiee

naekoya said:


> bloop bloop c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Gorgeous.


----------



## Damniel

naekoya said:


> bloop bloop c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Your hair color is the perfect shade!


----------



## Naekoya

stardusk said:


> looking beautiful as always ~
> i love your hair color <3 i considered dying my hair that same shade of blue at some point, but i ended up going with a darker, more vibrant color. tbh it didn't look that good on me ;v; so i plan on making it lighter at some point


thank you so much! aww I see.. oh I definitely recommend you trying out this color 
it's more of a smokey blue so it has that slight silver/gray tone after a few wash.. I literally have an ombre hair now haha
hope to see yours soon! c:



Helloxcutiee said:


> Gorgeous.


ahh thank you ; u; <3



Call me Daniel said:


> Your hair color is the perfect shade!


thank you Daniel! Yeah was debating if I should go lighter or darker again hehe c:


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Chaotix

naekoya said:


> bloop bloop c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You look flat out amazing


----------



## Naekoya

Ares said:


> Looking absolutely gorgeous Jane





Chaotix said:


> You look flat out amazing



thank you so much guys! >//< <3


----------



## jiny

naekoya said:


> bloop bloop c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



aww I love your hair!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Spoiler: Me on Valentine's Day











Man that picture makes my apartment look tiny


----------



## Jeremy

Me and Oblivia with matching Smash Bros Christmas shirts from Christmas



Spoiler


----------



## p e p p e r

Jeremy said:


> Me and Oblivia with matching Smash Bros Christmas shirts from Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



oh wow, Oblivia is so pretty


----------



## seliph

Jeremy said:


> Me and Oblivia with matching Smash Bros Christmas shirts from Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



no one told me oblivia was adorable wtf
i have immense hair length envy im cry


----------



## Oblivia

Since my favorites seem to want to post photos where I resemble a sweaty vagrant of some kind, I'll just go ahead and post a photo my makeup artist friend took of me.  Not to make myself feel better or anything though...


----------



## milkyi

Oblivia said:


> Since my favorites seem to want to post photos where I resemble a sweaty vagrant of some kind, I'll just go ahead and post a photo my makeup artist friend took of me.  Not to make myself feel better or anything though...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164923
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be a makeup n00b.



DAMN SON.

//falls over because you are too beautiful for me.


----------



## Oblivia

Cherrii said:


> DAMN SON.
> 
> //falls over because you are too beautiful for me.



Thanks.  If only that was a daily look for me.


----------



## p e p p e r

Oblivia said:


> Since my favorites seem to want to post photos where I resemble a sweaty vagrant of some kind, I'll just go ahead and post a photo my makeup artist friend took of me.  Not to make myself feel better or anything though...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164923
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be a makeup n00b.



well you're lucky to look great with or without makeup!


----------



## Minties

Not my face, but more cats! This is what I deal with now. 






Phi and Pixel sleeping










Okay enough cats


----------



## Oblivia

Minties said:


> Not my face, but more cats! This is what I deal with now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phi and Pixel sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay enough cats



There can never be enough cats.  Never.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: A picture of my fiancee looking beautiful as ever on Valentine's Day because I just love showing her off




She hot tho





Spoiler: And then there's this scrub




I need a haircut.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Oblivia said:


> There can never be enough cats.  Never.


Aren't those types of posts by allowed, though?

By the way, you look really good, with and without the makeup.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## MrPicklez

hariolari said:


> Aren't those types of posts by allowed, though?
> 
> By the way, you look really good, with and without the makeup.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You guys look like you make a cute couple!



I'd hope so considering we're engaged and there's a baby on the way. Haha


----------



## KarlaKGB

is that why ur getting married


----------



## MrPicklez

KarlaKGB said:


> is that why ur getting married



We were engaged before we found out she was pregnant, so no.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'd hope so considering we're engaged and there's a baby on the way. Haha


Congrats! Good luck with the baby! How far along is she?


----------



## Trundle

hariolari said:


> Congrats! Good luck with the baby! How far along is she?



the baby is not there yet, stork still has to deliver it


----------



## jiny

Oblivia said:


> Since my favorites seem to want to post photos where I resemble a sweaty vagrant of some kind, I'll just go ahead and post a photo my makeup artist friend took of me.  Not to make myself feel better or anything though...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164923
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be a makeup n00b.



omg!!! you're so pretty with or without makeup


----------



## laurenx

cringeworthy me before going to see tfa () like a month ago & a random pic whoops


Spoiler: me


----------



## Brad

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'd hope so considering we're engaged and there's a baby on the way. Haha



Oh man! Congrats!


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> We were engaged before we found out she was pregnant, so no.



My man, moving on up. Congrats to you and your gal. Yall are gonna have a beautiful family. :,)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brad said:


> Oh man! Congrats!



When you gonna knock me up


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Oblivia said:


> Since my favorites seem to want to post photos where I resemble a sweaty vagrant of some kind, I'll just go ahead and post a photo my makeup artist friend took of me.  Not to make myself feel better or anything though...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164923
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be a makeup n00b.



UR HOT MARRY ME XOXO


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

#HALFFACE #WHITEGURL ＃XOXO #PUNK


----------



## tumut

Spoiler: .


----------



## MrPicklez

Brad said:


> Oh man! Congrats!





Javocado said:


> My man, moving on up. Congrats to you and your gal. Yall are gonna have a beautiful family. :,)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> When you gonna knock me up



I love you both so much. Thank you :,) Haha


----------



## Jacob

Spoiler


----------



## rubyy

----


----------



## esweeeny

heading to class but first I gotta take a selfie! lol


----------



## Trundle

Jacob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aha beanies



oh my my my

- - - Post Merge - - -

ur so white


----------



## Damniel

Trundle said:


> oh my my my
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ur so white


So are you though


----------



## Trundle

Call me Daniel said:


> So are you though



yeah but there is white

and then there is white


----------



## Damniel

Trundle said:


> yeah but there is white
> 
> and then there is white



You mean pumpkin spice white


----------



## Artist

Trundle said:


> oh my my my
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ur so white





Trundle said:


> yeah but there is white
> 
> and then there is white





Trundle said:


> Spoiler: In friends attire



just steppin in real quick. 
Is this not you from about his age lmao


----------



## tae

Oblivia said:


> Since my favorites seem to want to post photos where I resemble a sweaty vagrant of some kind, I'll just go ahead and post a photo my makeup artist friend took of me.  Not to make myself feel better or anything though...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164923
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be a makeup n00b.



can you just adopt me. you're stunning holy hell catmom.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Spoiler: Hottest kid alive i know











Me and my bro some years back.


Edit: I was 10 okay


----------



## kelpy

Oblivia said:


> Since my favorites seem to want to post photos where I resemble a sweaty vagrant of some kind, I'll just go ahead and post a photo my makeup artist friend took of me.  Not to make myself feel better or anything though...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164923
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to be a makeup n00b.



wow
you're prettier & older than I thought you were
jeez


----------



## Javocado

helo it me


----------



## Trundle

Curtis said:


> just steppin in real quick.
> Is this not you from about his age lmao



It's not about skin tone man. I'm white, but I'm not _white_


----------



## Nightmares

Javocado said:


> helo it me



Hot


----------



## Damniel

Trundle said:


> It's not about skin tone man. I'm white, but I'm not _white_



I'm a sassy black woman in the inside


----------



## Brad

Good weather finally coming through. That means it's almost time for a haircut.



Spoiler











#sopale


----------



## Peter

I went out on the weekend, so have this slightly angry (?) looking picture lmao


----------



## p e p p e r

Pxter said:


> I went out on the weekend, so have this slightly angry (?) looking picture lmao



are you thinking about uni in this pic??? lol

you still look cute though!


----------



## Peter

p e p p e r said:


> are you thinking about uni in this pic??? lol
> 
> you still look cute though!



probably... o;
haha thank you!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I rarely wear formal attire and I haven't updated here recently so here's a pic.


----------



## milkday

that's me :S


----------



## laurenx

Spoiler: yoooooo


----------



## Nightmares

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> View attachment 165538
> 
> that's me :S



So cute omg xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



laurenx said:


> pic of me in a drug rug i found at goodwill
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yoooooo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165631



You look really nice aha ^~^


----------



## Nightmares

For some reason I decided to post here....Um. ..yeah....probably gonna delete this later...

Everyone who posts here is really cute, so I wasn't sure whether to do or not xD
But whatever lmao



Spoiler: Hnghh...the image is huge as well...makes it more awkward



My face looks so serious omg wtf haha
I look 8 but I swear I'm not
Believe me xD




//cringes
why am I even posting 
Idk


----------



## mogyay

Nightmares said:


> For some reason I decided to post here....Um. ..yeah....probably gonna delete this later...
> 
> Everyone who posts here is really cute, so I wasn't sure whether to do or not xD
> But whatever lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hnghh...the image is huge as well...makes it more awkward
> 
> 
> 
> My face looks so serious omg wtf haha
> I look 8 but I swear I'm not
> Believe me xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //cringes
> why am I even posting
> Idk



aw you shouldn't feel so unsure of urself, you look beautiful


----------



## Nightmares

mogyay said:


> aw you shouldn't feel so unsure of urself, you look beautiful



Omg you're so sweet //cries slightly 
Thank you ;-;


----------



## jiny

Nightmares said:


> For some reason I decided to post here....Um. ..yeah....probably gonna delete this later...
> 
> Everyone who posts here is really cute, so I wasn't sure whether to do or not xD
> But whatever lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hnghh...the image is huge as well...makes it more awkward
> 
> 
> 
> My face looks so serious omg wtf haha
> I look 8 but I swear I'm not
> Believe me xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //cringes
> why am I even posting
> Idk



Lani you are insanely beautiful 

i hope that didn't sound creepy i swear im not 50 and living in a basement


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: my shirt sucks


----------



## Nightmares

aixoo said:


> Lani you are insanely beautiful
> 
> i hope that didn't sound creepy i swear im not 50 and living in a basement



What what what
Thank you omfg what 

Nah dude it's cool


----------



## toadsworthy

laurenx said:


> pic of me in a drug rug i found at goodwill
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yoooooo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165631




I love drug rug sweaters! And you rocking it too


----------



## Crash

Nightmares said:


> For some reason I decided to post here....Um. ..yeah....probably gonna delete this later...
> 
> Everyone who posts here is really cute, so I wasn't sure whether to do or not xD
> But whatever lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hnghh...the image is huge as well...makes it more awkward
> 
> 
> 
> My face looks so serious omg wtf haha
> I look 8 but I swear I'm not
> Believe me xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //cringes
> why am I even posting
> Idk


you are so, so pretty!​


Javocado said:


> Spoiler: my shirt sucks


dont be mean 2 kirby​


----------



## Javocado

Crash said:


> dont be mean 2 kirby​



OK BUT HE LITERALLY SUCKS


----------



## Crash

Javocado said:


> OK BUT HE LITERALLY SUCKS


----------



## Nightmares

Crash said:


> you are so, so pretty!​
> 
> dont be mean 2 kirby​



Thank you so much ^-^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> OK BUT HE LITERALLY SUCKS



Ohhhhhh ahhah


----------



## Llust

Javocado said:


> OK BUT HE LITERALLY SUCKS



omg i just got it. was about to bash on you for sht talking on kirby


----------



## Meg-Mog

My lion hoodie


----------



## Xerolin

Akina said:


> I must admit - I do love taking selfies c:
> 
> 
> View attachment 161830
> 
> View attachment 161833
> 
> View attachment 161835​



Has anyone ever told you you look like Melanie Martinez? 
You're beautiful btw ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> For some reason I decided to post here....Um. ..yeah....probably gonna delete this later...
> 
> Everyone who posts here is really cute, so I wasn't sure whether to do or not xD
> But whatever lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hnghh...the image is huge as well...makes it more awkward
> 
> 
> 
> My face looks so serious omg wtf haha
> I look 8 but I swear I'm not
> Believe me xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //cringes
> why am I even posting
> Idk



Lani you look fab. You don't look 8, you look 12 :^>


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Nightmares said:


> For some reason I decided to post here....Um. ..yeah....probably gonna delete this later...
> 
> Everyone who posts here is really cute, so I wasn't sure whether to do or not xD
> But whatever lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hnghh...the image is huge as well...makes it more awkward
> 
> 
> 
> My face looks so serious omg wtf haha
> I look 8 but I swear I'm not
> Believe me xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //cringes
> why am I even posting
> Idk


KISS KISS FALL IN LOVE

-que weird anime phase-


----------



## Oblivia

Here's a photo from my recent vacation that I think turned out pretty cool. 


Spoiler










And here's one my photographer friend took of myself and Tails about a year ago.  My cats are more photogenic than me and it's actually pretty great...


Spoiler


----------



## Xerolin

Oblivia said:


> Here's a photo from my recent vacation that I think turned out pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one my photographer friend took of myself and Tails about a year ago.  My cats are more photogenic than me and it's actually pretty great...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I still can't get over how pretty you are ^^


----------



## milkday

aw man, i'm not cute 
just realised my eyes are on the wonk ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## kxku

Spoiler: ooouuu its me ;j


----------



## Nightmares

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> aw man, i'm not cute
> just realised my eyes are on the wonk ?\_(ツ)_/?



Man, you're super cute


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> For some reason I decided to post here....Um. ..yeah....probably gonna delete this later...
> 
> Everyone who posts here is really cute, so I wasn't sure whether to do or not xD
> But whatever lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hnghh...the image is huge as well...makes it more awkward
> 
> 
> 
> My face looks so serious omg wtf haha
> I look 8 but I swear I'm not
> Believe me xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //cringes
> why am I even posting
> Idk



LANI HOLLLY I FORGOT HOW PRETTY YOU WERE

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> aw you shouldn't feel so unsure of urself, you look beautiful



i literally read that as "you shouldnt feel so urine of urself"

im sorry lani


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> LANI HOLLLY I FORGOT HOW PRETTY YOU WERE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i literally read that as "you shouldnt feel so urine of urself"
> 
> im sorry lani



OMG WHAT EVVIE xD
//squeezes

And it's fine...................o.o


----------



## cIementine

Nightmares said:


> For some reason I decided to post here....Um. ..yeah....probably gonna delete this later...
> 
> Everyone who posts here is really cute, so I wasn't sure whether to do or not xD
> But whatever lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hnghh...the image is huge as well...makes it more awkward
> 
> 
> 
> My face looks so serious omg wtf haha
> I look 8 but I swear I'm not
> Believe me xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //cringes
> why am I even posting
> Idk



you look great! no wonder sej loves you


----------



## Nightmares

pumpkins said:


> you look great! no wonder sej loves you



She just pepper sprayed me and slapped me
Wouldn't call dat luv


----------



## himeki

hey lani
i guess your selfie gives me...
*NIGHTMARES*???
EH? EH?
gr8 pun amirite?
jokes tho, you are stupidly pretty
and you have eyebrows.....................


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> hey lani
> i guess your selfie gives me...
> *NIGHTMARES*???
> EH? EH?
> gr8 pun amirite?
> jokes tho, you are stupidly pretty
> and you have eyebrows.....................



Ohhhhhh dat pun doee

And aw fanks, idk
Maybe too much eyebrow xD


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> Ohhhhhh dat pun doee
> 
> And aw fanks, idk
> Maybe too much eyebrow xD



yep it was gr8 m8 8/8
pssh, you can do a great lenny face with that


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> yep it was gr8 m8 8/8
> pssh, you can do a great lenny face with that



8/8 IGN

And hell ye


----------



## Hermione Granger

Spoiler:  Crappy quality, but every day expression


----------



## tae

John Lennon said:


> Spoiler:  Crappy quality, but every day expression



still my favorite snout. <3 u big cutie.


----------



## EtchaSketch

You guys are all so attractive it's scary :")
Even the annoying ones are attractive<3


----------



## strawberrywine

I'm the one on the right


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## ashnoona

This is what I looked like pretty recently..and then uni started again cx


----------



## Oblivia

Hey guys.  Please remember to stick to the thread topic and follow post quality rules, as they do still apply here.

Thanks!


----------



## toadsworthy

When you are bored at work and a seafood expert, you take bathroom selfies with the lobsters


Spoiler


----------



## Nightmares

toadsworthy said:


> When you are bored at work and a seafood expert, you take bathroom selfies with the lobsters
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165961



//slow clap


----------



## Peter

toadsworthy said:


> When you are bored at work and a seafood expert, you take bathroom selfies with the lobsters
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165961



You take the food into the bathroom? That doesn't seem very hygienic...


----------



## boujee

ashnoona said:


> View attachment 165948
> This is what I looked like pretty recently..and then uni started again cx




OMG look at your dimple


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Pxter said:


> You take the food into the bathroom? That doesn't seem very hygienic...



That's not food! That's Larry the Lobster. He's flexing in the mirror with Toadsworthy.


----------



## Nightmares

Pxter said:


> You take the food into the bathroom? That doesn't seem very hygienic...



Pretty sure they're gonna be boiled


----------



## Peter

DarkDesertFox said:


> That's not food! That's Larry the Lobster. He's flexing in the mirror with Toadsworthy.



I just saw _seafood expert_ and jumped to conclusions haha, oh well - Larry looks like he's having fun!


----------



## seliph

And that was the last time Larry the Lobster ever saw the light


----------



## ashnoona

Gamzee said:


> OMG look at your dimple



Loool you want it? Cx

- - - Post Merge - - -

rip Larry..he shall be missed

- - - Post Merge - - -

rip Larry..he shall be missed


----------



## toadsworthy

I wanted a selfie with a lobster! So I needed the mirror....


----------



## Llust

toadsworthy said:


> I wanted a selfie with a lobster! So I needed the mirror....



i'm assuming the lobster is dead by now


----------



## toadsworthy

stardusk said:


> i'm assuming the lobster is dead by now




Actually no.... I just put him back in the tank, I take them out for kids and stuff all the time


----------



## Hermione Granger

Spoiler: My true form


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

White Claw said:


> I'm the one on the right



same





im the one on the left xoxo


----------



## N e s s

ooh nice photos peeps


----------



## epona

sweet pic of me and some friends skiing in austria a few weeks back


----------



## kelpy

ah man.
tbt members are so attractive. That must be why I feel so compelled to quit all the time!
_ba dum tssssss_


----------



## rubyy

---


----------



## haileyphi

Ooh~ This is so cutee
You all are such nice looking people~


Spoiler: Me~



Its kinda blurry ;u; I'm on the left. 



Spoiler: Less blurry~


----------



## Xerolin

You all look so noice. Expect to see my ugly face in May~


----------



## Jacob

☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹


Spoiler



looks grainy cuz i edited the colors and ill prob make it smaller in a couple mins


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Jacob said:


> ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks grainy cuz i edited the colors and ill prob make it smaller in a couple mins



Damn nice no homo


----------



## Trundle

Jacob said:


> ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks grainy cuz i edited the colors and ill prob make it smaller in a couple mins



The style where you live is really meh, especially looking at the knee high socks in the background. I thought you hung around with cool and stylish people.


----------



## device

Jacob said:


> ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks grainy cuz i edited the colors and ill prob make it smaller in a couple mins



sad boys we out here


----------



## Jacob

Trundle said:


> The style where you live is really meh, especially looking at the knee high socks in the background. I thought you hung around with cool and stylish people.



mm these kids usually have better style but this pic was a long while ago
the girl in the blue dress is actually one of the most "attractive" people we hang out with shes got a cool style
and the guys in the back normally wear like obey brand idk what they were wearing that day (plus these arent all the people i hang out w)

but yes the style where i live is very meh and i dont like it lmao



device said:


> sad boys we out here


----------



## Ayaya

Me and eldest sis with light make up



Spoiler: Warning: Image is large











Me and eldest sis with full make up



Spoiler: Warning: Image is large











Me and my other sis on my eldest sis' wedding day~



Spoiler: Warning: Image is large


----------



## tae

apeach is my kakao bae


Spoiler:  when u dont do ur brows


----------



## seliph

taesaek said:


> apeach is my kakao bae
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  when u dont do ur brows



Excuse me that peach butt is Not Safe For Waluigi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> Me and eldest sis with light make up
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image is large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and eldest sis with full make up
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image is large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my other sis on my eldest sis' wedding day~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image is large



You're adorable omg!


----------



## tae

@zeph made me beautiful


----------



## Xerolin

taesaek said:


> @zeph made me beautiful



xoxo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks grainy cuz i edited the colors and ill prob make it smaller in a couple mins



hot.


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: hey


----------



## Xerolin

nvll said:


> Spoiler: hey



Fab


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> sweet pic of me and some friends skiing in austria a few weeks back[/QUOTE]Looking nice and toasty hot ~
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Rubyy, post: 6258053, member: 18538"][IMG]
> 
> have a stupid habit of overdrawing my lips, ty for blur tool x[/QUOTE]Nice picture, but why did you screenshot the editing instead of saving the finished product?
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="haileyphi, post: 6258244, member: 97605"]Ooh~ This is so cutee
> You all are such nice looking people~
> [spoiler=Me~]Its kinda blurry ;u; I'm on the left. [ATTACH]
> 
> [spoiler=Less blurry~][ATTACH][/spoiler][/spoiler][/QUOTE]Cute! 70's night?
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Jacob, post: 6258992, member: 88869"][SIZE=7]☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹[/SIZE]
> [spoiler][IMG]
> looks grainy cuz i edited the colors and ill prob make it smaller in a couple mins[/spoiler][/QUOTE]Someone's a lady's man. But why are you the only one smiling? r00d


----------



## epona

-


----------



## tae

nvll said:


> Spoiler: hey



bro.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

nvll said:


> Spoiler: hey



ur hot marry me


----------



## spamurai

epona said:


> View attachment 166457
> 
> just found this and had to post cause it's too precious haha! Taken 12 years apart; I'm 8 and in my living room in the pic on the left and 20 in the national concert hall in the pic on the right



Thats really awesome 
Just goes to show if you stick at something, you'll get to where you want to be


----------



## rubyy

hariolari said:


> Nice picture, but why did you screenshot the editing instead of saving the finished product?



you can't save instagram pics ):


----------



## haileyphi

hariolari said:


> Cute! 70's night?



Yeah! At my school it was throwback day, so my friend and I decided 70's


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Rubyy said:


> you can't save instagram pics ):


They automatically save what.

- - - Post Merge - - -



haileyphi said:


> Yeah! At my school it was throwback day, so my friend and I decided 70's


Cute outfits!


----------



## milkyi

yuck


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Cherrii said:


> yuck



howdy


----------



## piichinu

kill


----------



## Esphas

marusu said:


> my $9 wig off of some obscure japanese site



rly kawaii


----------



## Xerolin

marusu said:


> my $9 wig off of some obscure japanese site



Noice


----------



## Nightmares

shiida said:


> my $9 wig off of some obscure japanese site



Clap


----------



## Chaotix

Nightmares said:


> For some reason I decided to post here....Um. ..yeah....probably gonna delete this later...
> 
> Everyone who posts here is really cute, so I wasn't sure whether to do or not xD
> But whatever lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hnghh...the image is huge as well...makes it more awkward
> 
> 
> 
> My face looks so serious omg wtf haha
> I look 8 but I swear I'm not
> Believe me xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //cringes
> why am I even posting
> Idk



It's looks very cute and dont ever downgrade yourself.


----------



## gazea9r

So nice this wig color~! I have a gradient one which I won't post cause face and stuff but it's not as fluff as yours.

- - - Post Merge - - -

When you quote something and it doesn't quote it when you hit post quick reply so it makes you look dumb :c


----------



## strawberrywine

shiida said:


> my $9 wig off of some obscure japanese site



eyebrows on fleek


----------



## rubyy

hariolari said:


> They automatically save what.



only if u post them and i couldn't post it cause i already posted it before but the unblurred ver. (i needed the blur tool) and I'm not gonna repost another pic even tho i can delete it it still stays on people's feeds so


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Rubyy said:


> only if u post them and i couldn't post it cause i already posted it before but the unblurred ver. (i needed the blur tool) and I'm not gonna repost another pic even tho i can delete it it still stays on people's feeds so


You can crop the edges, then. Idk whatever's easier for you, I guess.


----------



## Dope

It's just a screenshot, not a big deal


----------



## Jacob

Rubyy said:


> only if u post them and i couldn't post it cause i already posted it before but the unblurred ver. (i needed the blur tool) and I'm not gonna repost another pic even tho i can delete it it still stays on people's feeds so



dm the pic to an inactive account and itll save


----------



## p e p p e r

Jacob said:


> ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks grainy cuz i edited the colors and ill prob make it smaller in a couple mins



looking good Jacob!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> The style where you live is really meh, especially looking at the knee high socks in the background. I thought you hung around with cool and stylish people.



i'm assuming you're totally joking right?  they're in high school, not a fashion show... who gives a f what they're wearing


----------



## Peter

it's still freezing where I live...



Spoiler


----------



## piichinu

p e p p e r said:


> looking good Jacob!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i'm assuming you're totally joking right?  they're in high school, not a fashion show... who gives a f what they're wearing



regardless trungle dresses really ugly in all his pics so he cant really know what hes talking about anyway


----------



## Jacob

p e p p e r said:


> looking good Jacob!
> 
> i'm assuming you're totally joking right?  they're in high school, not a fashion show... who gives a f what they're wearing



P e p p e r!! Thank you so much  <3


----------



## Fantasyrick

Trundle said:


> The style where you live is really meh, especially looking at the knee high socks in the background. I thought you hung around with cool and stylish people.



I've seen your photos and you can't be talking about style lmao.


----------



## boujee

Pxter said:


> it's still freezing where I live...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




You look almost like your oc


----------



## Trundle

Fantasyrick said:


> I've seen your photos and you can't be talking about style lmao.



oh I know style

I just don't care what people think of me


----------



## Fantasyrick

Trundle said:


> oh I know style
> 
> I just don't care what people think of me



Whatever you say lol.


----------



## Damniel

I should have taken a selfie when I was all dressed up yesterday. Dressing up again Monday though so I'll remember to do it then.


----------



## p e p p e r

Pxter said:


> it's still freezing where I live...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



awww what a beautiful smile (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## jiny

Pxter said:


> it's still freezing where I live...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Your smile is cute :O


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> View attachment 166457
> 
> just found this and had to post cause it's too precious haha! Taken 12 years apart; I'm 8 and in my living room in the pic on the left and 20 in the national concert hall in the pic on the right


So cute! Was that 12 or 10 years, though?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pxter said:


> it's still freezing where I live...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Isabelle4Smash

Lol. Me and my friend, Elizabeth... #WENEEDFILTERSTOBEPRETTY


----------



## milkyi

Isabelle4Smash said:


> View attachment 166891
> 
> Lol. Me and my friend, Elizabeth... #WENEEDFILTERSTOBEPRETTY



You guys looks really good!


----------



## jiny

Isabelle4Smash said:


> View attachment 166891
> 
> Lol. Me and my friend, Elizabeth... #WENEEDFILTERSTOBEPRETTY



Lol I'm sure you're cool without the filter! You guys look great


----------



## Isabelle4Smash

Lol thank you guys! I'll post the picture without the filter.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## milkyi

Isabelle4Smash said:


> Lol thank you guys! I'll post the picture without the filter.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 166910



Still looking good tho.


----------



## Isabelle4Smash

TY Hun!!


----------



## Blondiexo

Uhg not letting me add a photo while on my phone -_-


----------



## Trundle

My sister and I this morning

aa


----------



## Nightmares

Trundle said:


> My sister and I this morning



omg cute xD


----------



## Xerolin

Trundle said:


> My sister and I this morning
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> looking rad :cool:


----------



## Jacob

Spoiler



[/IMG]


----------



## Llust

Jacob said:


> Spoiler



she has a lovely face


----------



## Jacob

stardusk said:


> she has a lovely face



Ik, I tell her every day


----------



## Kiry

dis me. uwu


----------



## toadsworthy

Kiry said:


> dis me. uwu
> 
> View attachment 167096



you remind me of Ellie Goulding.... I think its the blonde and eyes  any one else?


----------



## p e p p e r

toadsworthy said:


> you remind me of Ellie Goulding.... I think its the blonde and eyes  any one else?



yeah, I can kind of see it too


----------



## strawberrywine

most ppl say I look like hp eh idk....


Spoiler


----------



## Nightmares

White Claw said:


> most ppl say I look like hp eh idk....
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Well they are 100% correct

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> Spoiler



You're always hugging girls in your photos haha


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: When you and your fianc?e are the tag team champions of the world




Booty-o's!


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: hey wassop hello














MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: When you and your fianc?e are the tag team champions of the world
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167203
> Booty-o's!



cutest couple 2k16 still so happy for yall
and even though you wearing that kane mask you legit look like DB it's insane bahaha


----------



## Nightmares

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: hey wassop hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutest couple 2k16 still so happy for yall
> and even though you wearing that kane mask you legit look like DB it's insane bahaha



Ahahahah you're so ugly


----------



## Javocado

Nightmares said:


> Ahahahah you're so ugly



***** i'm flawless


----------



## Nightmares

Javocado said:


> ***** i'm flawless



It was a dare, I'm so sorry, you are flawless xD


----------



## Chaotix

ehhh


----------



## Cailey

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: hey wassop hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutest couple 2k16 still so happy for yall
> and even though you wearing that kane mask you legit look like DB it's insane bahaha



avenged sevenfold <33


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: hey wassop hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutest couple 2k16 still so happy for yall
> and even though you wearing that kane mask you legit look like DB it's insane bahaha



We go for our first ultrasound on the 5th and I'm losing my mind wondering what our little jellybean looks like right now.

And I've been complimented on my beard and called Daniel Bryan since I've moved to Ohio. Breawna says I look like a combination of Dean Ambrose (because of the hair) and Daniel Bryan (because of the beard and face/height and how I dress). Haha


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> We go for our first ultrasound on the 5th and I'm losing my mind wondering what our little jellybean looks like right now.
> 
> And I've been complimented on my beard and called Daniel Bryan since I've moved to Ohio. Breawna says I look like a combination of Dean Ambrose (because of the hair) and Daniel Bryan (because of the beard and face/height and how I dress). Haha



I bet he looks like a hot chiseled mountain just like his future daddy. ; )

But yeah, I'm definitely seeing some Dean-O vibes with the hair. His hair did look pretty great if you watched this past Monday's backstage seg. with Foley!


----------



## eeniemeaniepatchouli

me feat one of my children. ps im supposed to be 20, why do i look 12


----------



## Mariah

eeniemeaniepatchouli said:


> me feat one of my children. ps im supposed to be 20, why do i look 12
> 
> View attachment 167294



No, you definitely look 20.


----------



## ForestaNinfa

my face and a cute tree


----------



## Chris

Been ill for what feels like forever and felt crap about myself as a result. Could barely even speak today but Meg-Mog's parents took us out so I made an effort for the first time in a couple of months. It's miraculous how good a bit of mascara and lipstick can make you feel. 



Spoiler: meow. (large image).



[removed]


----------



## Alienfish

^dang i love your big beautiful eyes..also cool shirt(dress or what is is?) <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> Been ill for what feels like forever and felt crap about myself as a result. Could barely even speak today but Meg-Mog's parents took us out so I made an effort for the first time in a couple of months. It's miraculous how good a bit of mascara and lipstick can make you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: meow. (large image).


----------



## Chris

Moko said:


> ^dang i love your big beautiful eyes..also cool shirt(dress or what is is?) <3



Thank you! <3 And it'a shirt, yes. 



hariolari said:


> Ill with what?



I'd rather not disclose details publicly.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Thank you! <3 And it'a shirt, yes.



Ah, I see.. Really cool none the less!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> Thank you! <3 And it'a shirt, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not disclose details publicly.


Thats okay. I was just wondering because you don't look ill at all. You look great!

By the way, have you ever considered bangs? I feel like you'd look so good with layered bangs.


----------



## N e s s

ugh


----------



## Curry

Spoiler






Don't mind the red faced guy who put a receipt in his mouth.


----------



## strawberrywine

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167443
> 
> 
> Don't mind the red faced guy who put a receipt in his mouth.



im scared


----------



## Chris

hariolari said:


> Thats okay. I was just wondering because you don't look ill at all. You look great!
> 
> By the way, have you ever considered bangs? I feel like you'd look so good with layered bangs.



Oh, thank you! <3 

I get a full or side fringe cut in frequently, but my hair grows so ridiculously fast that it just tends to blend in with the rest of my hair within two weeks.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> Oh, thank you! <3
> 
> I get a full or side fringe cut in frequently, but my hair grows so ridiculously fast that it just tends to blend in with the rest of my hair within two weeks.


Cut it short. Even better, learn how to trim bangs. If saves lives. I still feel like bangs grow fast then the rest of hair, though.


----------



## Chris

That sounds terrifying! Maybe it's just my complete lack of depth perception but I would not trust myself with scissors near my own hair - especially at the front! I'd probably take out an eye. I used to dye my own hair age 14-17 but eventually decided it was better left to a professional. Although right now I'm considering just cutting it all off. I had six inches cut off at the end of January as I couldn't be bothered with the maintenance anymore and it still feels like too much effort.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> That sounds terrifying! Maybe it's just my complete lack of depth perception but I would not trust myself with scissors near my own hair - especially at the front! I'd probably take out an eye. I used to dye my own hair age 14-17 but eventually decided it was better left to a professional. Although right now I'm considering just cutting it all off. I had six inches cut off at the end of January as I couldn't be bothered with the maintenance anymore and it still feels like too much effort.


Have you tried getting them slightly shorter? So the growth has time? I do that sometimes with my bangs.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Spoiler: Me today ♥










Went to my aunt's apartment today and was bored so yeah. ​


----------



## 00jachna

99% of people here are so damn thirsty for compliments, dayum


----------



## Trundle

00jachna said:


> 99% of people here are so damn thirsty for compliments, dayum



I mean, most people wouldn't bother posting a picture if they didn't care about what others thought they looked like. Even when I post pictures I hope people like it and comment on it. I am in no way insecure about my looks, but I certainly enjoy getting to know others by face and them for me. It's human nature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> 99% of people here are so damn thirsty for compliments, dayum



also the fact that you're posting this as if you're high and mighty above all those who want validation about their looks or personality is pretty funny


----------



## 00jachna

Trundle said:


> x



Valid point

gg


----------



## Trundle

00jachna said:


> Valid point
> 
> gg



just don't let yourself act better than others when in reality everyone has quirks, desires, issues, etc. it's really immature


----------



## Chrystina

Helloxcutiee said:


> Spoiler: Me today ♥
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167494
> View attachment 167495
> View attachment 167496
> View attachment 167497
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my aunt's apartment today and was bored so yeah. ​



omgosh! you're super pretty. & those glasses are like perfect for your face. i've always wanted big framed glasses but i look horrible in them lol so i deal with skinnier ones.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Alexi said:


> omgosh! you're super pretty. & those glasses are like perfect for your face. i've always wanted big framed glasses but i look horrible in them lol so i deal with skinnier ones.


Thank you friend! I totally understand the struggle of picking out the right frames. Finding the right pair for my baby face was difficult. Lol


----------



## Chrystina

Welp.
Been thinking of posting this for a while and yeah, finally am.



Spoiler: typical instagram selfie


----------



## visibleghost

00jachna said:


> 99% of people here are so damn thirsty for compliments, dayum



lmao why you gotta be so negative ppl want to feel validated what's wrong w that? i think it's a really nice thread and ppl get nice comments and feel happy, like why do you feel the need to be all negative like that....


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

00jachna said:


> 99% of people here are so damn thirsty for compliments, dayum



I've looked through a few pages and I'm rolling my eyes when I see comments like, "I look horrible," or similar. I feel like those people are fishing for compliments. I did the same thing when I was younger. I stopped posting pics online a few years ago. The only reason I haven't shared my pics here is because the ones I have online are on other forums where I wish to remain anonymous. I belong to some other forums (none that are bad) where I use a different screen name and I'd like to keep that separate from Animal Crossing. This is also why I don't share my real name here. As far as looks go, I'm average. I get told that I look a bit like Candace Cameron.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Alexi said:


> Welp.
> Been thinking of posting this for a while and yeah, finally am.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: typical instagram selfie



I knew you were gorgeous! Beautiful eyes too.


----------



## CozyKitsune

Spoiler: Me lol







All of you guys are so pretty :0 I always take bad pictures of myself so this is the best one I have atm. The daily struggles of being a teenager I guess...?


----------



## Chrystina

Helloxcutiee said:


> I knew you were gorgeous! Beautiful eyes too.


This pretty much just made my day <33 thank you!!



Kaygurl said:


> Spoiler: Me lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167772
> 
> 
> 
> All of you guys are so pretty :0 I always take bad pictures of myself so this is the best one I have atm. The daily struggles of being a teenager I guess...?


eh I wouldnt say just teens. The best selfie never comes from the first try hahah. very pretty btw =]


----------



## Crash

Alexi said:


> Welp.
> Been thinking of posting this for a while and yeah, finally am.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: typical instagram selfie


ahhhhhh you're so pretty! :')​


----------



## Chrystina

Crash said:


> ahhhhhh you're so pretty! :')​



c: awww thank you!<33


----------



## CozyKitsune

> eh I wouldnt say just teens. The best selfie never comes from the first try hahah. very pretty btw =]




Haha true!  Thank you!


----------



## Aronthaer

[Deleted because of an ugly selfie]


----------



## CozyKitsune

Aronthaer said:


> Spoiler: Click to see why I have no friends!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167778
> 
> I guess I don't look THAT bad. and to be fair, this is a terrible picture of me, I'd like to think I look a little better in real life. But please be brutally honest, how do I look? I'm an insecure piece of trash about these sorts of things.



Aw you don't look bad! I also like to believe I look better in real life as well haha. I am never able to get a picture I think I look good in. 


But let me repeat my self: You don't look bad! You look really nice! You have no reason to be insecure!


----------



## Aquari

I'm fat, thats all you need to know!


----------



## 00jachna

lencurryboy said:


> lmao why you gotta be so negative ppl want to feel validated what's wrong w that? i think it's a really nice thread and ppl get nice comments and feel happy, like why do you feel the need to be all negative like that....



"I've looked through a few pages and I'm rolling my eyes when I see comments like, "I look horrible," or similar. I feel like those people are fishing for compliments." ~_Belle of Pripyat_ 

P-much how i feel

kthx


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Dinosaurz

Spoiler: me a couple of years ago










sexy af i know


----------



## Gregriii

StarryWolf said:


> Spoiler: me a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sexy af i know



grrr


----------



## Dinosaurz

Gregriii said:


> grrr



so sexy ikr
lol


----------



## CozyKitsune

Ares said:


> Hey you're pretty!



Aw thanks


----------



## LilyACNL

I don't post my face online, for i do look like a bean.

I guess, my hair is reallllyyy dark brown, like almost black, just like my eyes lol. And I have curly hair idk


----------



## Brad

Out with the guys for Spring Break. (faces covered for security reasons)


----------



## Mariah

Brad said:


> Out with the guys for Spring Break. (faces covered for security reasons)



The u goes before the a.


----------



## Brad

Mariah said:


> The u goes before the a.



Wasn't my snap, homie.


----------



## Fizzii

hi


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Brad said:


> Out with the guys for Spring Break. (faces covered for security reasons)
> 
> [/QUOTE]I'm kind of jealous you guys can be in just hoodies.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Fizzii, post: 6333814, member: 82578"][ATTACH=CONFIG]168064[/ATTACH]
> [ATTACH]
> 
> hi[/QUOTE]Lovely curls!


----------



## Crash

Fizzii said:


> View attachment 168064
> View attachment 168065
> 
> hi


so pretty! pls do my eyebrows for me bc yours are flawless ;;​


----------



## Fizzii

hariolari said:


> Lovely curls!



ty!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crash said:


> so pretty! pls do my eyebrows for me bc yours are flawless ;;​



lmao I only take selfies on good eyebrow days but ty ^.^ <3


----------



## Radda

Spoiler: me lol hi


----------



## seliph

hey everyone just dropping in to tell yall that the wizarding world of harry potter in universal studios is boring as hell



Spoiler


----------



## Fizzii

nvll said:


> hey everyone just dropping in to tell yall that the wizarding world of harry potter in universal studios is boring as hell
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



DON'T RUIN MY DREAMS


----------



## Louzie

Spoiler







:3


----------



## jiny

nvll said:


> hey everyone just dropping in to tell yall that the wizarding world of harry potter in universal studios is boring as hell
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i like your sunglasses 



Louzie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3



you're so pretty c:


----------



## cheezyfries

i don't take selfies, i usually end up looking horrible in them haha, here's a pic of me and my friend! i don't really remember what we were doing but i think it had something to do with cackling like a witch


----------



## Louzie

milkirue said:


> you're so pretty c:



Thank you! <3


----------



## Phioxse

Me. I look bad. 20 years old and very smol.


----------



## Mariah

Phioxse said:


> View attachment 168082 Me. I look bad. 20 years old and very smol.



Do you have eyebrows?


----------



## piske

cheezyfries said:


> i don't take selfies, i usually end up looking horrible in them haha, here's a pic of me and my friend! i don't really remember what we were doing but i think it had something to do with cackling like a witch
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Aww cute! You look like a combination of 2 people that I know XD


----------



## Licorice

—


----------



## LilyACNL

Licorice said:


> This is my first time posting irl pics on here so I might as well take you through my hair transformations of late 2015.
> 
> Before I shaved my head this year
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168085
> 
> 
> 
> After I shaved my head but I eventually shaved the bangs off too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *look at my skull*
> View attachment 168087
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it's grown out into a pixie cut. I'll probably grow it out into a short bob.


YOU CUTE CUCUMBER


----------



## mogyay

Licorice said:


> This is my first time posting irl pics on here so I might as well take you through my hair transformations of late 2015.
> 
> Before I shaved my head this year
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168085
> 
> 
> 
> After I shaved my head but I eventually shaved the bangs off too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *look at my skull*
> View attachment 168087
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it's grown out into a pixie cut. I'll probably grow it out into a short bob.



your gorgeous! i love your hair so much, i'd love to shave my hair off soon, you totally rock it


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Licorice said:


> This is my first time posting irl pics on here so I might as well take you through my hair transformations of late 2015.
> 
> Before I shaved my head this year


----------



## ams

Licorice said:


> This is my first time posting irl pics on here so I might as well take you through my hair transformations of late 2015.
> 
> Before I shaved my head this year
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168085
> 
> 
> 
> After I shaved my head but I eventually shaved the bangs off too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *look at my skull*
> View attachment 168087
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it's grown out into a pixie cut. I'll probably grow it out into a short bob.




Dang, I wish I had a face that could pull off a shaved head. You look beautiful! I need my hair to hide my unfortunate heritage


----------



## Arstotzkan

Well I haven't done this yet surprisingly so hey gonna throw some pictures up 


Spoiler














Spoiler: I was with my mom in this one


----------



## ShinyYoshi

SarasaKat said:


> Well I haven't done this yet surprisingly so hey gonna throw some pictures up
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I was with my mom in this one



You're so pretty!! 
You and your mom are so cute in that picture


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## visibleghost

Spoiler: hi heres a crappy selfie :^)


----------



## milkyi

I cut my hair and omg I love it so much. <333


----------



## ellarella

Spoiler: click to reveal cute bad-webcam me


----------



## jiny

lencurryboy said:


> Spoiler: hi heres a crappy selfie :^)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168174



ok you're so cute (sorry if this sounds creepy but) !!


----------



## Nightmares

lencurryboy said:


> Spoiler: hi heres a crappy selfie :^)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168174



Omg what so cute lmao


----------



## Chrystina

lencurryboy said:


> Spoiler: hi heres a crappy selfie :^)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168174



OMG WHAT A CUTIE.


also @ Cherrii - youre so pretty!


----------



## TakenByTheWind

Trying to decide which picture to post!! 
I decided on one I took yesterday for Easter in this cute dress my friend gave to me.
^-^


----------



## helloxcutiee

TakenByTheWind said:


> Trying to decide which picture to post!!
> I decided on one I took yesterday for Easter in this cute dress my friend gave to me.
> ^-^



That's a beautiful color on you.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

ellarella said:


> Spoiler: click to reveal cute bad-webcam me



marry me okay thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> Here's a photo from my recent vacation that I think turned out pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one my photographer friend took of myself and Tails about a year ago.  My cats are more photogenic than me and it's actually pretty great...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OH MY GOODNESS
 MAMA OBLIVIA YOU'RE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSOSOSOOOSO PRETTY ;_________;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> When you gonna knock me up



nice


----------



## Damniel

SarasaKat said:


> Well I haven't done this yet surprisingly so hey gonna throw some pictures up
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I was with my mom in this one



Wow scum mom so pretty


----------



## N e s s

I regret ever posting a picture of my preteen self in this thread and I’m editing out any trace I have here


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

oblivia is the hottest person on tbt


----------



## Nightmares

yukiihara said:


> marry me okay thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS
> MAMA OBLIVIA YOU'RE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSOSOSOOOSO PRETTY ;_________;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> nice



YOU FOUND THE OBLIVIA PICS xD


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: what's poppin


----------



## Trundle

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: what's poppin



pops


----------



## Javocado

BeaverMan2016 said:


> pops


Are you a beaver because dam


----------



## Trundle

Javocado said:


> Are you a beaver because dam



I'd like you to take a... bite... out of my... wood?


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Nightmares said:


> For some reason I decided to post here....Um. ..yeah....probably gonna delete this later...
> 
> Everyone who posts here is really cute, so I wasn't sure whether to do or not xD
> But whatever lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hnghh...the image is huge as well...makes it more awkward
> 
> 
> 
> My face looks so serious omg wtf haha
> I look 8 but I swear I'm not
> Believe me xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //cringes
> why am I even posting
> Idk



l oNI OH MY GOODNESS YOU ARE PRETTIER THAN ME IM CHOKING

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Spoiler: what's poppin



ur definitely poppin' thats for sure


----------



## Nightmares

yukiihara said:


> l oNI OH MY GOODNESS YOU ARE PRETTIER THAN ME IM CHOKING
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ur definitely poppin' thats for sure



GDI MEL I TURN ON MY 4G TO LOAD UP YOUR FANFICTION AGAIN AND NOW I SEE YOU'VE GONE BACK 200000 PAGES AND FOUND MY HORRIBLE PIC

I WISH I DELETED THAT UGH
//CRIES AND HIDES IN EMBARRASSMENT 

WHY MAL HNGHHH

I REALLY GTG NOW RIP


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler:  actually a really old picture of my sister & i no ragrets







- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> GDI MEL I TURN ON MY 4G TO LOAD UP YOUR FANFICTION AGAIN AND NOW I SEE YOU'VE GONE BACK 200000 PAGES AND FOUND MY HORRIBLE PIC
> 
> I WISH I DELETED THAT UGH
> //CRIES AND HIDES IN EMBARRASSMENT
> 
> WHY MAL HNGHHH
> 
> I REALLY GTG NOW RIP



UR BEAUTIFUL IM DEAD


----------



## Crash

it's been awhile since i posted my first selfie, so i thought i'd post another


Spoiler: crash v2 w/less boob + more blur


----------



## helloxcutiee

Crash said:


> it's been awhile since i posted my first selfie, so i thought i'd post another
> 
> 
> Spoiler: crash v2 w/less boob + more blur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also ~black n white



Oh yeah I remember seeing your first selfie. You're still gorgeous.


----------



## Crash

Helloxcutiee said:


> Oh yeah I remember seeing your first selfie. You're still gorgeous.


thank you! so are you <3​


----------



## Cress

ew who's this geek


Spoiler: idk what this is


----------



## Javocado

PuffleKirby21 said:


> ew who's this geek
> 
> 
> Spoiler: idk what this is



Nice specs boi


----------



## Chrystina

Crash said:


> it's been awhile since i posted my first selfie, so i thought i'd post another
> 
> 
> Spoiler: crash v2 w/less boob + more blur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also ~black n white



so gorgeous omg
+ flawless winged eye makeup. jealous.


----------



## Nightmares

yukiihara said:


> Spoiler:  actually a really old picture of my sister & i no ragrets
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168363
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> UR BEAUTIFUL IM DEAD



WTF YOU'RE WAY MORE BEAUTIFUL THAN ME xD


----------



## Crash

Alexi said:


> so gorgeous omg
> + flawless winged eye makeup. jealous.


thank you! <3 and I've been practicing my wings since I was 17, so I can only hope they're at least somewhat close to flawless by now, lol :')​


----------



## Bueller

I don't usually do these things, but what the heck. This is my favorite picture of myself... I look a lot younger than I actually am. I'm approaching 24 and look... I don't know... late teens?



Spoiler


----------



## piske

Crash said:


> it's been awhile since i posted my first selfie, so i thought i'd post another
> 
> 
> Spoiler: crash v2 w/less boob + more blur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also ~black n white



Very pretty! You remind me of Rachel McAdams!


----------



## milkyi

>w<


----------



## MochiMo

Dis is me. c: 

Taken about a week or 2 ago. c:


----------



## Crash

pinelle said:


> Very pretty! You remind me of Rachel McAdams!


thank you! <3 that's the first time I've heard that ;v;​


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: what's poppin



Come to Ohio and I'll let you have my peach.


----------



## kelpy

Crash said:


> it's been awhile since i posted my first selfie, so i thought i'd post another
> 
> 
> Spoiler: crash v2 w/less boob + more blur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also ~black n white



I've always imagined you as your profile picture.
you're really pretty


----------



## Aronthaer

Why you all so beautiful *cri*


----------



## Crash

Pasta said:


> I've always imagined you as your profile picture.
> you're really pretty


thank you!! <3 my avatar is actually me, it was based off a picture ​


----------



## kelpy

Crash said:


> thank you!! <3 my avatar is actually me, it was based off a picture ​



Ah, yeah I figured! Whoever made that piece is amazing at art.


----------



## Jacob

Spoiler



same as profile pic


----------



## doveling

Spoiler:  yeah








i know everyone hates this snapchat filter, but tbh its pretty cute


​


----------



## piichinu

Jacob said:


> Spoiler



Prayer will save the world


----------



## Athera

me at comicon today ugh i'm very tired


----------



## Peter

Spoiler:  











//my friend made me hold the selfie stick


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: toaster time at 2am yesterday im die


----------



## toadsworthy

Jacob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> same as profile pic



how did you take this picture if you aren't even looking? I want to guess you used a selfie stick?


----------



## DomesticatePiggy

I'm only 14, but I look way older, I know...


----------



## Chris

DomesticatePiggy said:


> View attachment 168774
> 
> I'm only 14, but I look way older, I know...



I would've guessed around 14-15, actually! I like your glasses.


----------



## Nightmares

Tina said:


> I would've guessed around 14-15, actually! I like your glasses.



Haha yeah I would have guessed 13 actually


----------



## piichinu

toadsworthy said:


> how did you take this picture if you aren't even looking? I want to guess you used a selfie stick?



unlike most users on this site jacob has friends


----------



## AppleCracker

shiida said:


> unlike most users on this site jacob has friends



Jesus Christ he's just a boy


----------



## Ookami

I look like an avocado ok  Deal with it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

You can tell I took this photo because the phone is in my hand (let's all be nice to each other, eh)


Spoiler: me while shopping yesterday


----------



## piichinu

AppleCracker said:


> Jesus Christ he's just a boy



and im just a bill


----------



## Ookami

Ok I actually dont ((



Im the one to the right.
And then there's my boyfriend.


----------



## Radda

Fidelio said:


> Ok I actually dont ((
> 
> View attachment 168825
> Im the one to the right.
> And then there's my boyfriend.



who took the photo of you guys?


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## p e p p e r

Jacob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> same as profile pic



hi Jacob <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



peoyne said:


> Spoiler:  yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know everyone hates this snapchat filter, but tbh its pretty cute
> 
> 
> ​



cute, I miss seeing you around!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pxter said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //my friend made me hold the selfie stick



cutie pie


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Ares said:


> You're too adorable



You're too kind!


----------



## DomesticatePiggy

Tina said:


> I would've guessed around 14-15, actually! I like your glasses.





Nightmares said:


> Haha yeah I would have guessed 13 actually



Haha, thank you both. X3


----------



## Ookami

Radda said:


> who took the photo of you guys?



My mom <3


----------



## ellarella

Fidelio said:


> Ok I actually dont ((
> ]
> Im the one to the right.
> And then there's my boyfriend.



national seesaw champions

(cute pic)


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: hello it is i the birthdayest guy


----------



## Xerolin

nvll said:


> Spoiler: hello it is i the birthdayest guy



Fab
Happy birthday!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

nvll said:


> Spoiler: hello it is i the birthdayest guy


----------



## spamurai

Have a selfie... Idk..

~Deleted


----------



## Mimi Cheems

spamurai said:


> Have a selfie... Idk..



i lIKE YOUR  SHIRT CAPTAIN AMERICA IS MY LIFE


----------



## Nightmares

spamurai said:


> Have a selfie... Idk..



You're cute xD

Love your hair haha


----------



## seliph

thanks @ sugarella and hariolari


----------



## EtchaSketch

nvll said:


> Spoiler: hello it is i the birthdayest guy



Nerdddddd<3


----------



## Oblivia

Hey guys.  Please remember to stick to the thread topic and follow post quality rules, as they do still apply here.

Thanks!


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: I know it's not a picture of me exactly...




...but there's a little part of me inside of this little strawberry jellybean. You have no idea how hard we both cried when we heard the heartbeat. Baby Kisstoefur is 7 weeks 5 days and growing!


----------



## Hermione Granger

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: I know it's not a picture of me exactly...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168989
> ...but there's a little part of me inside of this little strawberry jellybean. You have no idea how hard we both cried when we heard the heartbeat. Baby Kisstoefur is 7 weeks 5 days and growing!



Your lil strawberry jellybean is looking beautiful already. Congrats!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: I know it's not a picture of me exactly...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168989
> ...but there's a little part of me inside of this little strawberry jellybean. You have no idea how hard we both cried when we heard the heartbeat. Baby Kisstoefur is 7 weeks 5 days and growing!


The little bean! What will the baby be? A boy or a girl? Let us know when you know.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

back to the main purpose of this thread


----------



## Catparent

Spoiler







I really want my hair pink but since I dyed it blue/green beforehand I've had to stick with red to cover up the remaining color so now it likes to fade to an ugly red/orange color. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Xerolin

Catparent said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169101
> 
> 
> 
> I really want my hair pink but since I dyed it blue/green beforehand I've had to stick with red to cover up the remaining color so now it likes to fade to an ugly red/orange color. ?\_(ツ)_/?



You look gorgeous!


----------



## milkyi

Catparent said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169101
> 
> 
> 
> I really want my hair pink but since I dyed it blue/green beforehand I've had to stick with red to cover up the remaining color so now it likes to fade to an ugly red/orange color. ?\_(ツ)_/?



Wowie, you're so pretty! I really like your hair and it's color!


----------



## Catparent

Sugarella said:


> You look gorgeous!






Cherrii said:


> Wowie, you're so pretty! I really like your hair and it's color!



Thank you both so much!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

:^)


----------



## aisukurimu

Spoiler







I'm obviously obsessed with cats


----------



## jiny

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: I know it's not a picture of me exactly...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 168989
> ...but there's a little part of me inside of this little strawberry jellybean. You have no idea how hard we both cried when we heard the heartbeat. Baby Kisstoefur is 7 weeks 5 days and growing!



im really happy for you! congrats


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: what's poppin


----------



## Xerolin

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: what's poppin



i r8 8/8 as usual


----------



## jiny

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: what's poppin



Looking fresh as always!


----------



## p e p p e r

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: what's poppin



looking cool Jav!


----------



## toadsworthy

Seeing as how I only ever post with animals anywayyyy


Spoiler:  Not my dog, but I am going to steal him


----------



## Nightmares

toadsworthy said:


> Seeing as how I only ever post with animals anywayyyy
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Not my dog, but I am going to steal him
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169504



Ahahah you're too cute


----------



## seliph

toadsworthy said:


> Seeing as how I only ever post with animals anywayyyy
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Not my dog, but I am going to steal him
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169504



Tell that dog I love him


----------



## FanGirlCookie

omg people here are so cute and i hate my face

have a fluttershy though, all you adorable people!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, you know what? I may as well post me, because why not? People can hate on my face then!


Spoiler







EDIT: This was a stupid idea, but sadly I can't remove the picture.


----------



## tae

toadsworthy said:


> Seeing as how I only ever post with animals anywayyyy
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Not my dog, but I am going to steal him
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169504



careful toad, he may bite you for your excessive ellipses ;')
nah you're a qt. and that dog is amazing, let me steal him.


----------



## piichinu

sfafafafa

what the **** is my facial expression anyway i thot it was amusing so im posting it here
and yes my phone case is dented in case anyone asks

srry i dont look perfect i havent slept in like 4 days o well lol


----------



## f11

Spoiler











This picture is misleading because I'm actually dying inside.


----------



## Nightmares

FanGirlCookie said:


> omg people here are so cute and i hate my face
> 
> have a fluttershy though, all you adorable people!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually, you know what? I may as well post me, because why not? People can hate on my face then!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> //
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This was a stupid idea, but sadly I can't remove the picture.



Just removed the link ;D

And you're super cute stfu xD


----------



## toadsworthy

Awww thanks for all the likes guys! Expect more dog and cat pictures soon, I'm taking care of another friends dog this weekend lol


----------



## Aronthaer

Alright, I'm gonna come out and say this: Every single person I've seen post in this thread is gorgeous. And no, I'm not just saying that to be nice. Don't be so insecure, y'all look wonderful! I'm the only one wearing an ugly mug around here


----------



## NewLeafTori

I may post my face on here soon but I look like a potato so...


----------



## kelpy

Aronthaer said:


> Alright, I'm gonna come out and say this: Every single person I've seen post in this thread is gorgeous. And no, I'm not just saying that to be nice. Don't be so insecure, y'all look wonderful! I'm the only one wearing an ugly mug around here



true true
but if _everyone_ in this thread is gorgeous..
That means you are too..!
I'm sure you're not ugly, lol.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Aronthaer said:


> Alright, I'm gonna come out and say this: Every single person I've seen post in this thread is gorgeous. And no, I'm not just saying that to be nice. Don't be so insecure, y'all look wonderful! I'm the only one wearing an ugly mug around here



That's a really nice thing to say!
I agree, everyone on this thread is gorgeous (apart from me.)
I'm sure you are too!


----------



## Aronthaer

Ares said:


> Post pics for proof



Lol, that's a problem. I have 0 good pictures of me and I can't take a selfie to save my life.


----------



## visibleghost

ssss


----------



## mogyay

lencurryboy said:


> hi im bac k
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes there r 2 but i looked rly emo in the first one but my smil.e is rly wonky so i wanted 2 incklude the first one too.. ok im out



v cute!!!!!! ur eyes are wonderful


----------



## Hermione Granger

lencurryboy said:


> hi im bac k
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes there r 2 but i looked rly emo in the first one but my smil.e is rly wonky so i wanted 2 incklude the first one too.. ok im out



you look like your avatar!! (i always assumed it was a mangacap but idk)


----------



## visibleghost

mogyay: thank u !!!



Hermione Granger said:


> you look like your avatar!! (i always assumed it was a mangacap but idk)



omg what
it is a manga cap, it is yukine from noragami but thank u haha he's like my fav charcter ;;;;;


----------



## toadsworthy

Aronthaer said:


> Lol, that's a problem. I have 0 good pictures of me and I can't take a selfie to save my life.



I hate taking selfies of myself..... my eyes get asian and my smile usually looks snarky. Someone caught me off guard in that pic I have a wii u controller in my hand


----------



## kelpy

toadsworthy said:


> I hate taking selfies of myself..... my eyes _*get asian*_ and my smile usually looks snarky. Someone caught me off guard in that pic I have a wii u controller in my hand



I would love to know how to make my eyes "get asian"
best quote ever
hope u dont mind if I put it in my sig


----------



## Gregriii

lencurryboy said:


> hi im bac k
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes there r 2 but i looked rly emo in the first one but my smil.e is rly wonky so i wanted 2 incklude the first one too.. ok im out



are you a boy or a girl? the hair confuses me


----------



## strawberrywine

Gregriii said:


> are you a boy or a girl? the hair confuses me



He's a guy


----------



## MrPicklez

Bless everyone for the congratulations! You are loved.



Spoiler: I got a haircut




I didn't choose the pug life, the pug life chose me


----------



## ellsieotter

there is me


----------



## Hbear

Spoiler







This was before I cut my hair, which was like in September 2015 I think?? I really want my hair this long again...



Spoiler







And this was in the middle of March of this year I believe. 
and i kinda have a really bad insecurity with my acne problem but i'm trying really hard to get rid of it


----------



## f11

Spoiler: rip










The waiting in the target line look.


----------



## Cadbberry

Spoiler: There we go, oh well











I hope its ok, first time with this lipstick, it is neon irl but ok in a photo I hope....


----------



## EtchaSketch

Cadbberry said:


> Spoiler: I know Sketch thinks i'm pretty :P oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its ok, first time with this lipstick, it is neon irl but ok in a photo I hope....





Spoiler






Got the nickname Ruby from this pic LOL


----------



## visibleghost

Gregriii said:


> are you a boy or a girl? the hair confuses me



im a boy lol


----------



## EtchaSketch

lencurryboy said:


> im a boy lol



You do look like your icon!!! How cute!!

- - - Post Merge - - -
Sorry double post<3


----------



## Celestefey

I haven't posted a photo of myself on here in ages so!!



Spoiler











I took this pic almost a year ago and I like it so much I keep using it. I look practically the same now just with shorter hair. x3


----------



## mogyay

Celestefey said:


> I haven't posted a photo of myself on here in ages so!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this pic almost a year ago and I like it so much I keep using it. I look practically the same now just with shorter hair. x3



you're beautiful


----------



## Chris

From last night:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Chris

hariolari said:


> That outfit! Where did you find thigh high boots with a small leg hole, by the way? I've been looking everywhere, and the only ones I found were designer.



I bought them on http://www.dreamvs.jp/ for under ?10 in a sale.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> From last night:



bruh stop looking so awesome ;o love that dress though!


----------



## Chris

Moko said:


> bruh stop looking so awesome ;o love that dress though!



Haha, thank you Moko!  It's my favourite. I'm a sucker for lavender.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Haha, thank you Moko!  It's my favourite. I'm a sucker for lavender.



yes, it looks awesome!  And the sleeves are gorgeous *-*


----------



## kelpy

you're all so gorgeous & handsome
tfw you're on a forum full of attractive people and you're not


----------



## Aronthaer

Pasta said:


> you're all so gorgeous & handsome
> tfw you're on a forum full of attractive people and you're not



You undoubtedly have a better face than me. I'm a potato.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Can we ban this fishing nonesense?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Sup dudes. Here's my face. Everyone is beautiful


----------



## tae

ShinyYoshi said:


> Sup dudes. Here's my face. Everyone is beautiful



your eyelashes are ****ing bomb i'm so jealous. <3


----------



## Corrie

Me, sideways



Spoiler


----------



## ShinyYoshi

taesaek said:


> your eyelashes are ****ing bomb i'm so jealous. <3



They're devil eyelashes I swear, but thank you <3


----------



## Trundle

My girlfriend and I in Scranton, PA on our way to Floridaaa


----------



## Chris

Trundle said:


> My girlfriend and I in Scranton, PA on our way to Florida!



You're both adorable!


----------



## tae

leaving FL and getting on a plane soon, thanks for the tan FL. :')




Spoiler:  spoilers bc photos are big, oops.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

taesaek said:


> leaving FL and getting on a plane soon, thanks for the tan FL. :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  spoilers bc photos are big, oops.



You're really pretty c;


----------



## FanGirlCookie

taesaek said:


> leaving FL and getting on a plane soon, thanks for the tan FL. :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  spoilers bc photos are big, oops.



You're really pretty c;


----------



## seliph

taesaek said:


> leaving FL and getting on a plane soon, thanks for the tan FL. :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  spoilers bc photos are big, oops.



yaaaas dad


----------



## tae

FanGirlCookie said:


> You're really pretty c;





nvll said:


> yaaaas dad



luv u <3 thanks for such kind words.


----------



## Celestefey

taesaek said:


> leaving FL and getting on a plane soon, thanks for the tan FL. :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  spoilers bc photos are big, oops.



Tae you look so amazing aaaahhh <3


----------



## jiny

taesaek said:


> leaving FL and getting on a plane soon, thanks for the tan FL. :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  spoilers bc photos are big, oops.



taeee you're so gorgeous


----------



## Peter

Spoiler:  











instagram filters are a blessing tbh lmao


----------



## Peter

double post


----------



## ok.sean

like dis


----------



## p e p p e r

Pxter said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram filters are a blessing tbh lmao



you're so handsome Peter


----------



## focus

focus said:


> heyy im like really tired and i have 0 makeup on so why not take a selfie using a crappy webcam lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i look 10 but i promise im not
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161430



round 2: emo to the extremo


Spoiler:


----------



## asuka

:}


----------



## Pug

Spoiler: ok


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Spoiler: MyDefaultFace.exe


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Pug said:


> Spoiler: ok
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG


That haircut really suits you.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Kippla said:


> Spoiler: MyDefaultFace.exe



wow so this is wat the legendary kippla looks like


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

KarlaKGB said:


> wow so this is wat the legendary kippla looks like



It's 2 1/2 years in the making, but it's finally here!

Kippla's Face: Part 1


----------



## lowfiboi

ready to make some people cri at tonight's show



- - - Post Merge - - -



shiida said:


> Spoiler: forgot i had this weeb shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the **** is my facial expression anyway i thot it was amusing so im posting it here
> and yes my phone case is dented in case anyone asks
> 
> srry i dont look perfect i havent slept in like 4 days o well lol



the only thing better than that weeb shirt are those dweeb glasses. but ayyy, you look good though, dead facial expressions and all~

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Bless everyone for the congratulations! You are loved.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I got a haircut
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169766
> I didn't choose the pug life, the pug life chose me



dude, you look like a modern day wizard


----------



## Trundle

Kippla said:


> It's 2 1/2 years in the making, but it's finally here!
> 
> Kippla's Face: Part 1



I look forward to seeing an update on your face in a few decades.


----------



## helloxcutiee

It was so sunny today. 




Spoiler: ♥







​


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Helloxcutiee said:


> It was so sunny today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ♥
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170438
> 
> 
> ​



You're so pretty!! And you remind me so much of Minnie Driver! Except your jaw isn't huge like hers is


----------



## OverRatedcx

ok byeee



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## focus

OverRatedcx said:


> ok byeee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170482



ur so pretty wow


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Spoiler: meow







Things have changed since I was last here​


----------



## Xerolin

Helloxcutiee said:


> It was so sunny today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ♥
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170438
> 
> 
> ​





OverRatedcx said:


> ok byeee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170482





Wishy_The_Star said:


> Spoiler: meow
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170490
> 
> 
> 
> Things have changed since I was last here​


You guys are so pretty!


----------



## milkyi

Kippla said:


> Spoiler: MyDefaultFace.exe



dang m9, you look gr9.


----------



## p e p p e r

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Spoiler: meow
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170490
> 
> 
> 
> Things have changed since I was last here​



my gosh you are gorgeous, awesome hair too!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

p e p p e r said:


> my gosh you are gorgeous, awesome hair too!



OTL thank u~


----------



## ok.sean

Spoiler: severe case of babyface sry



im actually 16 but i literally look 8 years old bye


----------



## kelpy

kill me


----------



## Mariah

ok.sean said:


> Spoiler: severe case of babyface sry
> 
> 
> 
> im actually 16 but i literally look 8 years old byeView attachment 170529



You do look eight. Wow, your life must suck.


----------



## lowfiboi

ok.sean said:


> Spoiler: severe case of babyface sry
> 
> 
> 
> im actually 16 but i literally look 8 years old byeView attachment 170529



you literally look like a ghost.


----------



## ok.sean

Mariah said:


> You do look eight. Wow, your life must suck.



I will not stand to live out my days as an oppressed slave
bearing the burden of
_looking eight_

- - - Post Merge - - -



lowfiboi said:


> you literally look like a ghost.



filters and lighting for daysss


----------



## piichinu

Pasta said:


> LOL DUDE
> you don't look 8.
> _I _look 8.



Stop fishing girlie :*


----------



## Xerolin

ok.sean said:


> Spoiler: severe case of babyface sry
> 
> 
> 
> im actually 16 but i literally look 8 years old byeView attachment 170529



Pssssshhh you don't look 8

Hey I'm 12 over here with adult men looking at me, and that's worse than looking like you're a tiny tater tot


----------



## Javocado

ok.sean said:


> Spoiler: severe case of babyface sry
> 
> 
> 
> im actually 16 but i literally look 8 years old byeView attachment 170529



baby sockhead


----------



## Xerolin

Javocado said:


> baby sockhead



Sockhead time traveled and made an alt


----------



## Javocado

lowfiboi said:


> ready to make some people cri at tonight's show
> 
> View attachment 170413



Fresh as ****


----------



## Nightmares

ok.sean said:


> Spoiler: severe case of babyface sry
> 
> 
> 
> im actually 16 but i literally look 8 years old byeView attachment 170529



Ahah you're so cute xD
//pats// I'm 16 next year and I look 8 too


----------



## lowfiboi

no other place captures one's true beauty


----------



## kelpy

SHRIEKS........................................................ old me sit the hell down mate


----------



## seliph

anyways hey im cute



Spoiler: all my selfies are taken at 2am oops


----------



## tae

nvll said:


> anyways hey im cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: all my selfies are taken at 2am oops



yasssss son ur qt.


----------



## lowfiboi

nvll said:


> anyways hey im cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: all my selfies are taken at 2am oops



between 1:11am and 3:33am make the best selfies. 
but yes, you is cute tho, and i like your shirt, and peace signs rule~


----------



## seliph

taesaek said:


> yasssss son ur qt.





lowfiboi said:


> between 1:11am and 3:33am make the best selfies.
> but yes, you is cute tho, and i like your shirt, and peace signs rule~



thx thx <3
my shirt's dumb though it says "come to the dark side we have cookies" and hence I only wear it to bed


----------



## lowfiboi

nvll said:


> thx thx <3
> my shirt's dumb though it says "come to the dark side we have cookies" and hence I only wear it to bed



sounds like the kind of shirt i would wear if ever invited to attend a family's/friend's church.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Mariah

nvll said:


> my shirt's dumb though it says "come to the dark side we have cookies" and hence I only wear it to bed


And you're 21....have you had it since you were like 12 or something?


----------



## seliph

Mariah said:


> And you're 21....have you had it since you were like 12 or something?



I'm pretty sure I've had it since grade 6 so yes actually


----------



## kelpy

sit downm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, me


----------



## jiny

nvll said:


> anyways hey im cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: all my selfies are taken at 2am oops



your hair <3 you look so nice.


----------



## ganondork

this lighting makes my hair look darker than it is lmao
View attachment 170584


----------



## lowfiboi

ganondork said:


> this lighting makes my hair look darker than it is lmao
> View attachment 170584



your hair, and especially your eyes, look great~

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> Oh my God. My fav thing to do when I visit a new friend's house is take a selfie in their bathroom. I feel like I found my kindred spirit.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That's some big bait you got there.



you probably just did. i enjoy taking photographs in friend's bathroom whenever i can, for no reason at all. it's fun stuff.


----------



## piichinu

Pasta said:


> just gonna say a. I'm not a "girlie" and b. I'm not the one fishing here.
> 
> There're many other people complaining how they look that aren't "fishing", _they're saying how they feel about their appearance_. It's always nice to have someone reassure you when you do (genuinely) say how you don't like how you look, anyways.
> 
> But of course, no one should "fish" for it and I'm quite certain I wasn't considering I was saying how I felt about how my face looks.
> 
> And I most certainly wasn't fishing. So, take a second, realize you're trying to call someone out on something they didn't do, and I hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> edit: if I was rude, I'm really sorry. I just woke up and am already in a terrible mood and this comment did not help that. I really do have a genuine hope that shiida has a better day than I am.



tldr u made me cry bye


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Pasta said:


> That's some big mouth you got there.
> Besides, I don't think I was talking to you, ma'am.
> 
> and now, this discussion is over. the end. and all of them lived happily ever salty.
> 
> btw I like your hair nvll.


Gotta applaud that comeback.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lowfiboi said:


> your hair, and especially your eyes, look great~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you probably just did. i enjoy taking photographs in friend's bathroom whenever i can, for no reason at all. it's fun stuff.


I don't know why it's so fun. Especially if it's a friend of a friend's house.


----------



## lowfiboi

hariolari said:


> Gotta applaud that comeback.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't know why it's so fun. Especially if it's a friend of a friend's house.



I should just begin sneaking into stranger's houses just to take selfies in their bathrooms, so if anyone on here recognizes their bathroom in the background of one of my future posts, congratulations.


----------



## laurenx

Spoiler: yoooooooo






i haven't been on tbt in a few months and im trying to come back so hello this be me


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

lowfiboi said:


> I should just begin sneaking into stranger's houses just to take selfies in their bathrooms, so if anyone on here recognizes their bathroom in the background of one of my future posts, congratulations.


I'll go with you. We can take turns being the lookout.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## OviRy8

Here's me with my cat



Spoiler: Me with my cat




.



Forgive the glare in my glasses...


----------



## lowfiboi

laurenx said:


> Spoiler: yoooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170595
> 
> 
> i haven't been on tbt in a few months and im trying to come back so hello this be me



that white shoe is creepin' on you so hard


----------



## rubyy

--


----------



## Trundle

Rubyy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asian persuasion let's go // also i look 12



Yeah, you do look 12, maybe even 11. What's wrong with you?


----------



## lowfiboi

hariolari said:


> I'll go with you. We can take turns being the lookout.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Still looking good I see!



Sounds good to me, heh~


----------



## Shawna

http://imgur.com/BjKQh3f
Me. <3 

The last picture I posted was 6 months ago.


----------



## kassie

OviRy8 said:


> Here's me with my cat
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me with my cat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170624.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the glare in my glasses...



idk if it's me, this sleep medication or what but you and your cat kinda look similar


----------



## focus

focus said:


> round 2: emo to the extremo
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170380



round 3: the saga continues


Spoiler:


----------



## Mariah

focus said:


> round 3: the saga continues
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170709



I love the braids. I'm jealous of everyone that can do braids.


----------



## focus

Mariah said:


> I love the braids. I'm jealous of everyone that can do braids.



thanks lol they're quite simple to do actually


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

focus said:


> round 3: the saga continues


----------



## focus

hariolari said:


> You pull off so many looks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I was so excited to learn in Girl Scouts. It's very easy once you know.



thank you !!


----------



## Mariah

hariolari said:


> You pull off so many looks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I was so excited to learn in Girl Scouts. It's very easy once you know.



I can do the "basic braid" but nothing else.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Mariah said:


> I can do the "basic braid" but nothing else.


I can do a messy braid. Tbh it's just different weaves. You just have to practice a lot, but I don't want to leave my house with my hair in a bad braid.


----------



## OviRy8

kassie said:


> idk if it's me, this sleep medication or what but you and your cat kinda look similar



It might have just been the face he was making, who knows. But yeah he kinda does in a way...


----------



## Shawna

Random selfies I took a little while ago.


----------



## cIementine

everyone here is so beautiful!


----------



## Hunnybuns

`````````


----------



## Cadbberry

My phone camara really sucks


Spoiler: trying a new style, not a fan yet










Had to use my sisters room for the mirror XD


----------



## Mariah

Cadbberry said:


> My phone camara really sucks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trying a new style, not a fan yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to use my sisters room for the mirror XD



Why even post if your face isn't in the photo?


----------



## lowfiboi

Cadbberry said:


> My phone camara really sucks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trying a new style, not a fan yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to use my sisters room for the mirror XD



I see you too drink Dasani water. Good taste.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Eh, why not?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Picture, why did you turn sideways?


----------



## Alienfish

Mr. Cat said:


> View attachment 170942
> 
> Eh, why not?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Picture, why did you turn sideways?



gimme your hair

and probably because of your phone/camera just edit it lol


----------



## lowfiboi

my clothes shrink me


----------



## milkyi

it's your boi


----------



## Xerolin

melanie martinez said:


> it's your boi



Looking good!


----------



## mogyay

me n my gyroid 



Spoiler







#bringbackwebcampics


this is irl me though tbh


Spoiler


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Cadbberry said:


> My phone camara really sucks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trying a new style, not a fan yet
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> Had to use my sisters room for the mirror XD[/QUOTE]The angle makes your head look really small. Like, Zeka Virus small.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Mr. Cat, post: 6462432, member: 100411"][ATTACH]
> 
> Eh, why not?
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> Picture, why did you turn sideways?[/QUOTE]You're cute.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="mogyay, post: 6462860, member: 37789"]me n my gyroid
> 
> [spoiler][ATTACH][/spoiler]
> 
> #bringbackwebcampics
> 
> 
> this is irl me though tbh
> [spoiler][ATTACH][/spoiler][/QUOTE]Wherte you get that sweater?


----------



## Hunnybuns

Spoiler






 I look weird in both these photos And I think I have a slightly visible booger in one of them


----------



## p e p p e r

Mr. Cat said:


> View attachment 170942
> 
> Eh, why not?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Picture, why did you turn sideways?



you're so beautiful!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> me n my gyroid
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170951
> 
> 
> 
> #bringbackwebcampics
> 
> 
> this is irl me though tbh
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170952



so pretty & awesome sweater too


----------



## Mariah

Hunnybuns said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170957View attachment 170958
> 
> 
> I look weird in both these photos And I think I have a slightly visible booger in one of them



I didn't know people still wore chokers like that.


----------



## Hunnybuns

Mariah said:


> I didn't know people still wore chokers like that.



I get told that a lot, that they're from like 1999 lmao. Oh well, I really like them!


----------



## Mr. Cat

Hunnybuns said:


> I get told that a lot, that they're from like 1999 lmao. Oh well, I really like them!



I do too. I really want one, but can't find them anymore. I had them as a child.


----------



## Mariah

Mr. Cat said:


> I do too. I really want one, but can't find them anymore. I had them as a child.



They're $0.99.


----------



## Hunnybuns

Mariah said:


> They're $0.99.





Mr. Cat said:


> I do too. I really want one, but can't find them anymore. I had them as a child.



Well I'm only 17, so I missed that era, you can find them everywhere, like storedogdog or shopinuinu or even Shop Jeen. Ebay has them too but I guess you should watch out for quality because I bought two for 3.45 USD and it snapped on me just yesterday


----------



## Mariah

Hunnybuns said:


> Well I'm only 17, so I missed that era, you can find them everywhere, like storedogdog or shopinuinu or even Shop Jeen. Ebay has them too but I guess you should watch out for quality because I bought two for 3.45 USD and it snapped on me just yesterday



Shopinuinu is a scam.
Anyway, it's not like they were super high quality to begin with. Even the ones from the vending machines in the 90s snapped too.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Humans need boops too!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I didn't know people still wore chokers like that.



They call them "tattoo chokers" and they're really popular with the pastel goth and spacey 90's grunge people right now, it's like all I see people on tumblr wearing.


----------



## Hunnybuns

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Humans need boops too!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They call them "tattoo chokers" and they're really popular with the pastel goth and spacey 90's grunge people right now, it's like all I see people on tumblr wearing.



Blegh. I mean I don't hate tumblr or grunge but I can say I'd rather not associate myself w _tumblr grunge_, I just like how it looks! Lots of other people of different styles wear them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw your snake is so cute I love it, it's as cute as you <333


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Yeah, those chokers have been coming back into style for a couple years now. And the 90's fashion has been coming back, too. I wouldn't be surprised if this summer/fall fashion shifts from a modern 70's to a modern 90's.


----------



## Trundle

Going out for supper in Florida


----------



## spamurai

~deleted​


----------



## Mr. Cat

Moko said:


> gimme your hair
> 
> and probably because of your phone/camera just edit it lol



Thanks, my hair usually looks a lot thicker too, but this was like right after I got a shower and was getting ready for bed. I've been blessed with great hair, but I screwed it up a lot by dying it too.

Meh, I'm too lazy to edit it, lol


----------



## Xerolin

spamurai said:


> So I dyed my hair blue this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


lookin good!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

spamurai said:


> So I dyed my hair blue this week...
> 
> [img]
> 
> [/CENTER][/QUOTE]Nice! I miss colored hair. :(​


----------



## p e p p e r

spamurai said:


> So I dyed my hair blue this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


your hair looks great!


----------



## piichinu

Trundle said:


> Going out for supper in Florida



u look just like ur cousin


----------



## Alienfish

View attachment 171077

peace n love everyone ~


----------



## Nightmares

Moko said:


> View attachment 171077
> 
> peace n love everyone ~



You're so cute omg xD

I love your glasses btw


----------



## Alienfish

Nightmares said:


> You're so cute omg xD
> 
> I love your glasses btw



aw and thank you


----------



## ellarella

Moko said:


> peace n love everyone ~



i figured you were like a congregation of five people running one account but instead you're just one pretty person!!


----------



## Nightmares

**** off


----------



## Alienfish

ellarella said:


> i figured you were like a congregation of five people running one account but instead you're just one pretty person!!



the heck you been blazing lately?  hahah thanks though


----------



## piichinu

Nightmares said:


> I THOUGHT YOU LOOKED COOL SO I--
> 
> hOW kms



did you actually cut your hair


----------



## Nightmares

shiida said:


> did you actually cut your hair



No waay, I wouldn't go that far xD


----------



## milkyi

Nightmares said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171081
> 
> 
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU LOOKED COOL SO I--
> 
> hOW kms



lmao, it's called ~magic~


----------



## Nightmares

melanie martinez said:


> lmao, it's called ~magic~



I think my hair is too long xD


----------



## Damniel

Photo booth shoots at a party this Saturday:


----------



## p e p p e r

Moko said:


> View attachment 171077
> 
> peace n love everyone ~



voc? ? muito bonito <3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Call me Daniel said:


> Photo booth shoots at a party this Saturday:
> View attachment 171105



which one is you the emoji or the fedora guy


----------



## Xerolin

twentyonepilots said:


> your not emo
> your nine
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> which one is you the emoji or the fedora guy



but you have to be 13 to post yourself on here

- - - Post Merge - - -

:<


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Xerolin said:


> but you have to be 13 to post yourself on here
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> :<


BUT MY EYES ARE COVERED WITH RED


----------



## Xerolin

twentyonepilots said:


> BUT MY EYES ARE COVERED WITH RED



oh well HELLO EMI'S RED EYES


----------



## Creepsandfreaks666

I would but I'm ugly asf


----------



## f11

Spoiler












This is a week old but it's okay because my mood is the same as when I took the picture.


----------



## S-A-M

Crys said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a week old but it's okay because my mood is the same as when I took the picture.


wow ten/ten very good much love the bathroom looks good in the background nice!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Crys said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a week old but it's okay because my mood is the same as when I took the picture.



awww you're cute and dog mask thing looks good in a good way for some reason idek!


----------



## WAR X ILUSION

Here is me!


----------



## Damniel

twentyonepilots said:


> which one is you the emoji or the fedora guy



The fedora, blocked out my friends face for privacy.


----------



## Kevinnn

Spoiler: since the raps made it past the first round




and was bored at my sister's work lmao​


----------



## Shawna

Just a simple selfie I took just now.  Don't mind the blue(ish) lighting. ^^'


----------



## f11

Spoiler










 more pictures of me because I fee very self indulgent rn.


----------



## Xerolin

Crys said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures of me because I fee very self indulgent rn.



Lookin' gud


----------



## Brad

that face you make after seeing civil war



Spoiler











been stuck like this since last night


----------



## silicalia

Yo dis me, pictures kinda old tho


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

silicalia said:


> Yo dis me, pictures kinda old tho
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171643



damn das cute <3


----------



## silicalia

Moko said:


> damn das cute <3



Ahh ty!!


----------



## Llust

silicalia said:


> Yo dis me, pictures kinda old tho
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171643



loving this, you're so beautiful


----------



## f11

Spoiler











Cuter and better then you'll ever be @nox


----------



## Dim

Crys said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuter and better then you'll ever be @nox


Ya put it in color you ***** lmao


----------



## f11

Nox said:


> Ya put it in color you ***** lmao


sorry I thought white was a color. 






Anyway I might upload some more pics tonight if I'm not feeling lazy.


----------



## Gregriii

Call me Daniel said:


> Photo booth shoots at a party this Saturday:
> View attachment 171105



pinkish 11/10


----------



## ok.sean

Spoiler: UH




asdfghjkl why are my earbuds in my mouth im so stupid


----------



## Serk102

Spoiler: Here's an older picture


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Bread man is happy




Happy happy happy.


----------



## Nightmares

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Bread man is happy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171731
> Happy happy happy.



Ahaha that's really cute


----------



## Cory

Call me Daniel said:


> Photo booth shoots at a party this Saturday:
> View attachment 171105



mfw babe is a ladykiller


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

it me

mods pls dont ban


----------



## seliph

That Zephyr Guy said:


> it me
> 
> mods pls dont ban



This is fake. Reported.


----------



## Xerolin

That Zephyr Guy said:


> it me
> 
> mods pls dont ban



h0T


----------



## Nightmares

That Zephyr Guy said:


> it me
> 
> mods pls dont ban



Wait what
That's you

Wow


----------



## laurenx

Spoiler: latest shelfie


----------



## Xerolin

Posting here next week ahAHhaHAhahaHA
pimples make me ugly but i still want to post a pic here


----------



## Marc Franks

Lol, we'll see about getting one up someday. ;]


----------



## ok.sean

Xerolin said:


> Posting here next week ahAHhaHAhahaHA
> pimples make me ugly but i still want to post a pic here



It's all about the filters, lighting, editing dude


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Pardon the mess.


----------



## ok.sean

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Pardon the mess.



Not even kidding you look exactly like my dad and it frightens me


----------



## Javocado

ok.sean said:


> Not even kidding you look exactly like my dad and it frightens me



Who's your daddy?


----------



## Aronthaer

when you really want to post but have 0 good pictures of yourself and can't take a selfie to save your life smh


----------



## p e p p e r

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Pardon the mess.



looking really handsome Jav!


----------



## PandaDarling

Spoiler: It's Me!!


----------



## helloxcutiee

PandaDarling said:


> Spoiler: It's Me!!



You're really pretty.


----------



## Oblivia

Here's one of myself and Machamp at the 2 year anniversary party for our gym.  The duck face was made only to offset the hand gesture.



Spoiler







He's cosplaying as a milkman/drywaller.


----------



## chaicow

Everyone on this thread is good looking. I'm jealous. Here's me playing with the dog snapchat picture and another picture of me.  (I apologize for the bad lighting)


Spoiler


----------



## focus

chaicow said:


> Everyone on this thread is good looking and then there's me...(I apologize for the bad lighting)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172116View attachment 172117



r u fcking kidding me ur so pretty i love ur hair


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler



View attachment 172149


this is a few months old but i haven't changed much


----------



## ellarella

dizzy bone said:


> this is a few months old but i haven't changed much



i think i've seen you before



on future magazine covers


----------



## mogyay

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172149
> 
> 
> this is a few months old but i haven't changed much



i think i've commented on every one of your pics but you're literally so so beautiful


----------



## dizzy bone

ellarella said:


> i think i've seen you before
> 
> 
> 
> on future magazine covers



hahah thank you! 



mogyay said:


> i think i've commented on every one of your pics but you're literally so so beautiful



you are too!!! <3


----------



## chaicow

focus said:


> r u fcking kidding me ur so pretty i love ur hair



Thank you


----------



## Tessie

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172149
> 
> 
> this is a few months old but i haven't changed much




Ooohmygoodness I LOVe your hair! I really wish I could be that bold and shave it all off, you have no idea how much I think of that! 
I think for a girl to rock the buzzcut hair she has to have a very beautiful face to pull it off nicely, and let me say, you pull it off that hairstyle nicely


----------



## Gizald

Here is me and me confessing anime style lol


----------



## RavenQuinn

this is me from about a week and a half ago..I was all dolled up for an alice cooper concert


----------



## Gizald

RavenQuinn said:


> View attachment 172226
> this is me from about a week and a half ago..I was all dolled up for an alice cooper concert



Nice I hope you enjoyed the Concert!


----------



## N e s s

PandaDarling said:


> Spoiler: It's Me!!



AHHHHHH OH GOD SOMEONE CALL THE POPE


----------



## Rasumii

Spoiler: I'll just drop this here


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: #toosugoitodie


----------



## tae

nvll said:


> Spoiler: #toosugoitodie



son pls. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

today was a different kind of day.



Spoiler:  big photos here


----------



## PandaDarling

taesaek said:


> today was a different kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  big photos here



Tae <3 Bae


----------



## Oblivia

Hey guys!  Just a reminder:



Murray said:


> No more fake pictures please. Many people struggle enough as it is to muster up the courage to post here so sharing random google images doesn't help. You may receive a warning/infraction if it continues.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (also don't forget post quality rules still apply here)



Please use the thread for its intended purpose and only post actual photos of yourself.  Thanks!


----------



## Amilee

you are all to beautiful omg *-*
just leaving this here i guess..



Spoiler


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Amilee

Ares said:


> You're too gorgeous (':



aww omg thanks >///<


----------



## v0x

id show my face. 

but im kinda shy


stay beautiful everyone
except the fakers.

oh and that guy i sold a pokeball that was gifted to me from a friend because i thought i was getting a op offer last year..


----------



## ellarella

100% undoctored webcam picture, please don't ban me mods


Spoiler


----------



## v0x

y would u git band xD


----------



## v0x

fleshy show me waht u look lirk


----------



## Fleshy

Phantom R said:


> fleshy show me waht u look lirk



me?? nah lmao


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

ellarella said:


> 100% undoctored webcam picture, please don't ban me mods
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## v0x

FleshyBro said:


> me?? nah lmao



cmon ill do et :3


----------



## Chrystina

ayee. been a while since ive posted here.




Spoiler


----------



## Damniel

http://i.imgur.com/2r6R21e.jpg[/I

Basic filter selfie I took on my trip to PA.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

https://66.media.tumblr.com/c72fe545924b720d050fd44195a43cd6/tumblr_o78rivLZ5H1s8kiavo1_400.jpg


----------



## Gizald

So many likes one my post make me blush 0.0


----------



## lowfiboi

my username should have been lowlifeboi


----------



## Crazy

piichinu wants u to know she's having fun without u


----------



## spamurai

~deleted​


----------



## Corrie

I dunno. Lel


----------



## OverRatedcx

Everyone on here is beautiful. 



Spoiler: filters are key


----------



## ok.sean

OverRatedcx said:


> Everyone on here is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: filters are key
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172759View attachment 172760



lookin like santa's elf foh


----------



## piichinu

Crazy said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piichinu wants u to know she's having fun without u



is it ok to like a picture of myself

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyway, also me






- - - Post Merge - - -

lol another pic of me in hell


----------



## Katattacc

me when I am not in cat form...


----------



## lowfiboi

shiida said:


> is it ok to like a picture of myself
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> anyway, also me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol another pic of me in hell



if hell has tiny yoshi's then i want to be in hell too


----------



## radical6

shiida said:


> is it ok to like a picture of myself
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> anyway, also me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol another pic of me in hell



I LOVE YOUR YOSHI!


----------



## Gregriii

lowfiboi said:


> if hell has tiny yoshi's then i want to be in hell too



uuuuh spooky


----------



## OverRatedcx

ok.sean said:


> lookin like santa's elf foh



im taking that as a compliment

also i hate you


----------



## Jeonggwa

Spoiler: sparing you from ze ugly hence I covered my face



delete


----------



## seliph

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler: sparing you from ze ugly hence I covered my face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172815
> View attachment 172817



Is that an Overdose sweater I see


----------



## Jeonggwa

nvll said:


> Is that an Overdose sweater I see



jesus how many kpop fans are on this forum
yes


----------



## seliph

Yonkorin said:


> jesus how many kpop fans are on this forum
> yes



tbh there's only like 7 but people exaggerate that there's hundreds


----------



## Lauren

Haven't posted in here for a while  I took this before work.


----------



## ok.sean

Spoiler: The name's blurryface


----------



## Melchoir

Up-to-date pic of me using my fav filter.


----------



## MayorBilbo

I'm not comfortable posting a pic, but here's a description: I have long dirty blonde hair, prominent side burns, a pretty triangular nose and clear blue eyes. I have some wire frame glasses and minor acne. Kinda curious if anyone wants to draw what they think I look like, and I'll say if they are close! Sounds fun.


----------



## Trundle

MayorBilbo said:


> I'm not comfortable posting a pic, but here's a description: I have long dirty blonde hair, prominent side burns, a pretty triangular nose and clear blue eyes. I have some wire frame glasses and minor acne. Kinda curious if anyone wants to draw what they think I look like, and I'll say if they are close! Sounds fun.



Thanks, I have a great mental image of you now.


----------



## piichinu

MayorBilbo said:


> I'm not comfortable posting a pic, but here's a description: I have long dirty blonde hair, prominent side burns, a pretty triangular nose and clear blue eyes. I have some wire frame glasses and minor acne. Kinda curious if anyone wants to draw what they think I look like, and I'll say if they are close! Sounds fun.





Spoiler: here u go


----------



## Mellyjan3

It meee



Spoiler: srry its prob rlly small







[COLOR=

[QUOTE="Javocado, post: 6497731, member: 43353"]



Spoiler: Pardon the mess.










[/QUOTE]

Jav ur kind of beautiful


----------



## spamurai

Lauren said:


> Haven't posted in here for a while  I took this before work.



Yay Lauren 
Didn't think you still used TBT xD


----------



## Lauren

spamurai said:


> Yay Lauren
> Didn't think you still used TBT xD



I Bob on every now and then, work takes up a lot of my time


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Lauren said:


> Haven't posted in here for a while  I took this before work.


----------



## Lauren

hariolari said:


> I missed your pretty face, boo.



Aw thank you sweetheart <333


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Pardon the mess.



DAMN ZZZZADDY


----------



## f11

Spoiler










old pic but it's still my mood about restocks


----------



## Chelsaurus

*I happen to come across this thread..... might as well post :')

It's nice to see what everyone looks like- can put a face to that username 



Spoiler: ARGHHHHhhhhhhhhh (fuzzy crappy ipad camera)






 *

The dim light hides my face thank god HAHA!

- - - Post Merge - - -

urgh well that turned out big... sorry guys tis not something youd like covering your screen


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I can't even remember the last time I posted my dumb face here... so here's me at the beach earlier this week.


Spoiler:


----------



## Shinigamii

i think i never posted here but oh well x3



Spoiler



[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/r7WOWlm.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## You got mail!

cocoberry said:


> i think i never posted here but oh well x3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/r7WOWlm.jpg[/IMG]



_haha x3 I see you posted your pic so I will too cx _


Spoiler






_Sorry about it being sideways guys xp _​


----------



## Seroja

Crys said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old pic but it's still my mood about restocks



you're so adorable omgg


----------



## Jacob

[I
im the guy on the right​


----------



## lizzy541

Jacob said:


> im the guy on the right​


ur hot jacob i love u (;


----------



## milkyi

*how do i delete my own posts lol*


----------



## Miharu

*It's been so long!~ > v < And so happy I'm finally off work! Haha XD*



Spoiler











​


----------



## Llust

Miharu said:


> *It's been so long!~ > v < And so happy I'm finally off work! Haha XD*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



aw, you're just as beautiful as i remember. welcome back


----------



## N e s s

I regret ever posting a picture of my preteen self in this thread and I’m editing out any trace I have here


----------



## Miharu

stardusk said:


> aw, you're just as beautiful as i remember. welcome back



Ahh thank you! >//v/< Happy to be back!~ <3


----------



## Mellyjan3

Miharu said:


> *It's been so long!~ > v < And so happy I'm finally off work! Haha XD*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Omg you are gorgeous ;w;


----------



## Chaotix

Miharu said:


> *It's been so long!~ > v < And so happy I'm finally off work! Haha XD*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Welcome Back and are you going to fanime next weekend?


----------



## resonanceofterror

i trrryy 



Spoiler


----------



## focus

focus said:


> round 3: the saga continues
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170709



round 4: doggy edition


Spoiler:


----------



## Gregriii

focus said:


> round 4: doggy edition
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173182



Why do you use Satan's filter


----------



## focus

Gregriii said:


> Why do you use Satan's filter



the real question is why not


----------



## focus

ugh double post


----------



## Seroja

Jacob and Ness are sooo adorable!


----------



## dornessiti

Spoiler: i am a little cute bean


----------



## N e s s

I regret ever posting a picture of my preteen self in this thread and I’m editing out any trace I have here


----------



## dornessiti

N e s s said:


> Omg you're freaking adorable!



eeeep thank you thank you ;u;


----------



## Seroja

dornessiti said:


> Spoiler: i am a little cute bean
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173227 View attachment 173228



you're gorgeous omg. loving the lipstick!


----------



## dornessiti

Seroja said:


> you're gorgeous omg. loving the lipstick!



omg thank you!! it's my fav even tho I... made... it?
tip for saving money: just blend your lipsticks and liners


----------



## mogyay

dornessiti said:


> Spoiler: i am a little cute bean
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173227 View attachment 173228



GORGEOUS i love your eyelashes so much omg


----------



## Nightmares

LMAO


----------



## Miharu

Mellyjan3 said:


> Omg you are gorgeous ;w;


Eee thank you >//v/< <3



Chaotix said:


> Welcome Back and are you going to fanime next weekend?


Glad to be back!  And yessss!! Most definitely! cx



dornessiti said:


> Spoiler: i am a little cute bean
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173227 View attachment 173228


Ahhh you are so cute! <3 Loving the make up!


----------



## dornessiti

Miharu said:


> Ahhh you are so cute! <3 Loving the make up!



awwww hello thank youuuuu! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> GORGEOUS i love your eyelashes so much omg



eeeeeep thank you ;__;!!!


----------



## Cailey

heyooooo, avi? o˘◡˘o
too lazy to spoiler this pic, soz


----------



## Xerolin

Miharu said:


> Eee thank you >//v/< <3
> 
> 
> Glad to be back!  And yessss!! Most definitely! cx
> 
> 
> Ahhh you are so cute! <3 Loving the make up!



OMG MIHARU YOU'RE BACKKKK
(btw I'm Justina,/Sugarella i change my username too much)


----------



## Xerolin

Here's the weirdo behind the screen


Spoiler: happy late b-day to me



my webcam is crap


----------



## focus

Xerolin said:


> Here's the weirdo behind the screen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: happy late b-day to me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173318
> my webcam is crap



you're so pretty damn and also happy late birthday


----------



## Hollowby

aww u so cute :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ Xerolin


----------



## Xerolin

focus said:


> you're so pretty damn and also happy late birthday





Hollowby said:


> aww u so cute :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @ Xerolin



tysm <3


----------



## Nightmares

Xerolin said:


> Here's the weirdo behind the screen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: happy late b-day to me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173318
> my webcam is crap



Why do you look 5 years older than me even though you're younger....kms


----------



## Xerolin

Nightmares said:


> Why do you look 5 years older than me even though you're younger....kms



genetics m9


----------



## Nightmares

Xerolin said:


> genetics m9



You're so pretty too kms again


----------



## Xerolin

Nightmares said:


> You're so pretty too kms again



hhhhhhhhhhh tyvm Laniiiiiiiii
Thankfully the crap quality of my webcam doesn't show my acne ;D


----------



## Nightmares

Xerolin said:


> hhhhhhhhhhh tyvm Laniiiiiiiii
> Thankfully the crap quality of my webcam doesn't show my acne ;D



Well I guess that's one benefit of having a "younger body", I ain't go no acne yet m999

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I couldn't see anything so

Yay

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not that it matters but

- - - Post Merge - - -

You're cute bye


----------



## Elijo

Xerolin said:


> Here's the weirdo behind the screen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: happy late b-day to me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173318
> my webcam is crap



You are beautiful <3


----------



## jiny

Xerolin said:


> Here's the weirdo behind the screen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: happy late b-day to me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173318
> my webcam is crap



Pretty! And ughh only one more year until I can post my weird face T_T


----------



## Wolfycheeks

kianli said:


> Pretty! And ughh only one more year until I can post my weird face T_T



A year? how come?


----------



## jiny

Wolfycheeks said:


> A year? how come?



you have to be 13+ to post a pic here. next year i turn 13.


----------



## Llust

kianli said:


> you have to be 13+ to post a pic here. next year i turn 13.



but isnt xerolin under 13 too?


----------



## jiny

iPhone said:


> but isnt xerolin under 13 too?



apparently she's 13 but idk?? she could be lying

when she joined she said she was 11


----------



## Gregriii

<- Here u go a nice picture of me


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Actual mixtape cover.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

kianli said:


> apparently she's 13 but idk?? she could be lying
> 
> when she joined she said she was 11



can i post my ugly picture then


----------



## 3skulls

Haven't been active on the boards for a while but here I am





Spoiler


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Actual mixtape cover.



Looking fresh in that awesome shirt. 11/10


----------



## Llust

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Actual mixtape cover.



looks like you do have the best thighs


----------



## ZekkoXCX

focus said:


> the real question is why not



NO GOD PLEASE NO. NO

Plz dont use it :c


----------



## Wolfycheeks

twentyonepilots said:


> can i post my ugly picture then



yes only if its ugly


----------



## Llust

can we stop with calling ourselves ugly


----------



## Gregriii

iPhone said:


> can we stop with calling ourselves ugly



we need people to tell us we're wrong and that we're beautiful, remember?


----------



## Seroja

Xerolin said:


> Here's the weirdo behind the screen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: happy late b-day to me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173318
> my webcam is crap



awww you're so pretty!! also you look 16. are your really thirteen? owo

happy belated birthday~~


----------



## Xerolin

Seroja said:


> awww you're so pretty!! also you look 16. are your really thirteen? owo
> 
> happy belated birthday~~



Yeah I get that a lot, but I'm 13! Being tall doesn't make me look any younger either lol


----------



## Gregriii

Xerolin said:


> Yeah I get that a lot, but I'm 13! Being tall doesn't make me look any younger either lol



because you're an old grandma o.o


----------



## Nightmares

Kinda wanna post here but the only alright pic I have of myself is really cringey and serious kms


----------



## Gregriii

Nightmares said:


> Kinda wanna post here but the only alright pic I have of myself is really cringey and serious kms



you'll get bullied anyway

jk sweetie


----------



## Nightmares

Gregriii said:


> you'll get bullied anyway
> 
> jk sweetie



Huehuehue good point


----------



## Llust

Nightmares said:


> Kinda wanna post here but the only alright pic I have of myself is really cringey and serious kms



if you want to post then post. whats the worst that can happen, you look great anyway


----------



## Seroja

Nightmares said:


> Kinda wanna post here but the only alright pic I have of myself is really cringey and serious kms



take more! I think you look wonderful~


----------



## glow

my life goal is to look good without smiling


----------



## Dinosaurz

Spoiler








I look slightly stoned in this picture


----------



## Heyden

entropy said:


> my life goal is to look good without smiling


i wish there was a dislike button xddd


----------



## Crash

entropy said:


> my life goal is to look good without smiling


so pretty <33333


----------



## Damniel

Just been traveling around to get my mind off things.​


----------



## Zauzage

'S me


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

StarryWolf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look slightly stoned in this picture



wow banned girl is surprisingly cute


----------



## jiny

Zauzage said:


> View attachment 173554
> 
> 'S me



I love your eyes!


----------



## Dinosaurz

twentyonepilots said:


> wow banned girl is surprisingly cute



Well actually that was over a year ago and I don't wear makeup so being a teenager hit me like crazy so now I look like this, this was taken today.


Spoiler


----------



## Xerolin

StarryWolf said:


> Well actually that was over a year ago and I don't wear makeup so being a teenager hit me like crazy so now I look like this, this was taken today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



whAT
you look different than I thought you would


----------



## Dinosaurz

Xerolin said:


> whAT
> you look different than I thought you would



Lol how did you think I would look?


----------



## Xerolin

StarryWolf said:


> Lol how did you think I would look?



different, darker hair, you seem like you'd have green eyes
idk


----------



## Zauzage

kianli said:


> I love your eyes!



Thanks! I have learned to love them as well.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

StarryWolf said:


> Lol how did you think I would look?



starry you look like an emo kid who likes mcr, fall out boyand panic! at the disco.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Xerolin said:


> different, darker hair, you seem like you'd have green eyes
> idk



Well my whole family has blue eyes and I'm the weird one so I have brown


twentyonepilots said:


> starry you look like an emo kid who likes mcr, fall out boyand panic! at the disco.


Well
I do but yeah


----------



## glow

Crash said:


> so pretty <33333



ur literally the sweetest thing <333333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heyden said:


> i wish there was a dislike button xddd



ur literally the worst thing <33333


----------



## strawberrywine

entropy said:


> my life goal is to look good without smiling



damn ur ugli xd


----------



## kenna

I haven't posted here yet, so hello!


----------



## focus

focus said:


> round 4: doggy edition
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173182



round 5: i would listen to all your bullsht but i'm too busy bathing in my own money sorry


Spoiler:  




wow this picture is bad sorry i just loved my eyeliner today


----------



## visibleghost

focus said:


> round 5: i would listen to all your bullsht but i'm too busy bathing in my own money sorry
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173568
> wow this picture is bad sorry i just loved my eyeliner today



omg u are beautiful ;W;


----------



## focus

lencurryboy said:


> omg u are beautiful ;W;



thank you love !!!!


----------



## Celestefey

Tfw you're an actual angel



Spoiler











(also, no idea why that photo is so big but w/e)


----------



## Llust

twentyonepilots said:


> starry you look like an emo kid who likes mcr, fall out boyand panic! at the disco.



is that supposed to be a compliment or an insult


----------



## hydrophonic

hiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee



Spoiler



removed


----------



## You got mail!

_Another pic haha cx I don't know why it's upside and i don't know how to fix it _


Spoiler


----------



## namiieco

Spoiler:  - - - 



*kill me*​


----------



## spamurai

~deleted​


----------



## Bixxy

same pic i posted in the hair thread and as avatar but heeeeeeer


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: A couple photos from my 24th:



Beautiful jewellery courtesy of Justin. Thank you babe. <3



Wine & Ele-finnick (_Zootopia_) plush from Meg-Mog.


----------



## hydrophonic

spamurai said:


> Woof
> 
> 
> 
> ​



woof woof papi


----------



## Gregriii

Tina said:


> Spoiler: A couple photos from my 24th:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful jewellery courtesy of Justin. Thank you babe. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Wine & Ele-finnick (_Zootopia_) plush from Meg-Mog.



Is that glass a plastic one? bc the pink thing


----------



## Chris

Gregriii said:


> Is that glass a plastic one? bc the pink thing



Nope, it's glass. I had to take Meg-Mog to hospital last year when another from the set smashed and a shard was embedded in her foot.


----------



## Zauzage

I like this thread. I am lurking hardcore on it.  <3 This photo of me shows off the tat on my wrist really well!


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd

It's a little fancier than usual since it was for prom, but still a good pic.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

About the most redneck photo I could share, but I love it...


----------



## helloxcutiee

Tina said:


> Spoiler: A couple photos from my 24th:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful jewellery courtesy of Justin. Thank you babe. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Wine & Ele-finnick (_Zootopia_) plush from Meg-Mog.



You're so beautiful Tina.


----------



## Minties

Call me Daniel said:


> Just been traveling around to get my mind off things.​



Forever the cutest dog <3


----------



## Peter

don't leave dogs in hot cars yo


----------



## Miharu

Back from Fanime Con!!!! Sharing a few of my cosplays <: 



Spoiler:  From the left my friend as Mikado, My bae as Mairu, and me on the right as Kururi from Durarara <3













Spoiler:  Cosplaying as Luffy Film Z version from One Piece~










​


----------



## Naekoya

Miharu said:


> Back from Fanime Con!!!! Sharing a few of my cosplays <:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  From the left my friend as Mikado, My bae as Mairu, and me on the right as Kururi from Durarara <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Cosplaying as Luffy Film Z version from One Piece~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



beautiful as always ; w; <333


----------



## Jarrad

PoizonMushro0m said:


> About the most redneck photo I could share, but I love it...



Great pic bro!    xx  xxxx

Hope you're doing well
Best wishes x <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

literally these dog filters need to stop


----------



## Miharu

Naekoya said:


> beautiful as always ; w; <333



Ahh thank you Jane >//v/< <3333


----------



## Crash

i know i just posted a picture on here not too long ago, but i found this one last night and i love it since my makeup will never look this good again



Spoiler: please excuse my gross bathroom



ur too late


----------



## Zauzage

Feelin myself in my new dress and sunglasses.


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: more dog people


----------



## Wolfycheeks

#stopthedogfilter2k16


----------



## Gregriii

nvll said:


> Spoiler: more dog people



wait how old are you? I thought u were like 26 or something like that


----------



## Trundle

Gregriii said:


> wait how old are you? I thought u were like 26 or something like that



you can tell from their posts they are just an aggressive 15-16 year old


----------



## piichinu

Zauzage said:


> View attachment 173862
> 
> Feelin myself in my new dress and sunglasses.



how do you look so different in all your pics

are you starrywolf? if not my bad


----------



## Celestefey

nvll said:


> Spoiler: more dog people



this is an A+++ selfie 

Idk why people hate on the dog filter so much because I think it's so cute.


----------



## Trundle

shiida said:


> how do you look so different in all your pics
> 
> are you *starrywolf*? if not my bad



HAHAHA WHAT


----------



## Zauzage

shiida said:


> how do you look so different in all your pics
> 
> are you starrywolf? if not my bad



Hehe I have a girly side and a manly side. I'm all me, trust me! ^_^ I wear wigs sometimes, too. That makes a huge difference. Also, I wore the sunglasses mainly because I had just gotten off work and took some selfies in my new dress without makeup. XD I love my haircut because from one side, I look boyish, and on the longer side, I'm girly. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, note my crooked teeth. When I smile in photos, that is how you can tell it's me.


----------



## spamurai

~deleted​


----------



## seliph

Gregriii said:


> wait how old are you? I thought u were like 26 or something like that


I'm 21



BingoTheElf said:


> you can tell from their posts they are just an aggressive 15-16 year old


And from your posts you can tell that you're a 16 year old who probably spends too much time on /r/atheist

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> this is an A+++ selfie
> 
> Idk why people hate on the dog filter so much because I think it's so cute.



THANKS LUCY <3
I agree it's adorable


----------



## Trundle

nvll said:


> I'm 21
> 
> 
> And from your posts you can tell that you're a 16 year old who probably spends too much time on /r/atheist
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS LUCY <3
> I agree it's adorable



i'm 18 and also a Christian, so pretty close but not quite. /r/atheism is a breeding ground for hate and irrationality


----------



## seliph

BingoTheElf said:


> i'm 18 and also a Christian, so pretty close but not quite. /r/atheism is a breeding ground for hate and irrationality



Well would you look at that, it's almost like you can't make accurate assumptions about people based on forum posts that are easily miscomprehended in content and in tone


----------



## Trundle

nvll said:


> Well would you look at that, it's almost like you can't make accurate assumptions about people based on forum posts that are easily miscomprehended in content and in tone



1. how can i trust you weren't setting me up 
2. your tone in this post is still very indicative of what i said


----------



## seliph

BingoTheElf said:


> 1. how can i trust you weren't setting me up
> 2. your tone in this post is still very indicative of what i said



1. Setting you up with what?
2. You came for me when I've done and said nothing to you, obviously I'm gonna defend myself when someone calls me an aggressive teenager out of nowhere.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

BingoTheElf said:


> 1. how can i trust you weren't setting me up
> 2. your tone in this post is still very indicative of what i said



I'd be fairly non-friendly sounding if a snarky elf came out of nowhere and started talking crap to me.


----------



## Trundle

nvll said:


> 1. Setting you up with what?
> 2. You came for me when I've done and said nothing to you, obviously I'm gonna defend myself when someone calls me an aggressive teenager out of nowhere.



i am just messin' xD



That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'd be fairly non-friendly sounding if a snarky elf came out of nowhere and started talking crap to me.



ur a qt


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

What even is going on in this thread.


----------



## piichinu

a fairly snarky elf came at an aggressive teenager


----------



## laurenx

felt good the other day


Spoiler: bbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Chaotix

my cosplay at fanime lol


----------



## Cailey

y'all are so cute ~


----------



## visibleghost

lolz


----------



## namiieco

lencurryboy said:


> Spoiler: helo my face and i are back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes im hiding my mouth because it looks weird af
> and i like the light bc it kinda hides how horrible my skin is
> anyways baiii



You look so pretty *0*
Love your hair btw x


----------



## visibleghost

Milque said:


> You look so pretty *0*
> Love your hair btw x



aaa thank u ;w;


----------



## Mercedes

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFuwSUJTA0U/?taken-by=m.er.cedes&hl=en

yikes didnt mean to blind you


----------



## helloxcutiee

Just because.




Spoiler: Spoiler







​


----------



## Crash

Helloxcutiee said:


> Just because.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173938
> View attachment 173939
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## ZekkoXCX

It went away! :0


----------



## hydrophonic

i don't drink or eat or cuss (i swear)



Spoiler



removed


----------



## Jacob

Spoiler





Spent the weekend with some of my friends at the shore
it was pretty nice. I'll probably post more pictures of it later on, but this is one that I previously saved on my computer


----------



## Cory

Jacob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the weekend with some of my friends at the shore
> it was pretty nice. I'll probably post more pictures of it later on, but this is one that I previously saved on my computer



What a ladykiller


----------



## Chaotix

Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/IbiEk4g.jpg


----------



## shivcrane

All the girls on here are so pretty in comparison. I just look like your typical Scottish girl. ;-;




Spoiler


----------



## Locket

shivcrane said:


> All the girls on here are so pretty in comparison. I just look like your typical Scottish girl. ;-;
> -snip-



You're gorgeous!


----------



## Chaotix

Those nice blue eyes though and my picture btw looks nerdy..


----------



## Chelsaurus

Saw everyone was posting a doggy pic, might as well join in :')


Spoiler: hehe









Spoiler:  Ok Ok.... sticking with dog themed- rubbish quality *ahem


----------



## helloxcutiee

Chelsaurus said:


> Saw everyone was posting a doggy pic, might as well join in :')
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hehe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Ok Ok.... sticking with dog themed- rubbish quality *ahem
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174287



Nice one. Lol Cute pics btw


----------



## Chelsaurus

Helloxcutiee said:


> Nice one. Lol Cute pics btw



Hahaha! I just had to lol thanks


----------



## piichinu

dog filters? i guess its ok if u cant do any better....


----------



## Daybreak

Oh this is a nice idea


----------



## enchilada

shiida said:


> dog filters? i guess its ok if u cant do any better....



are your eyes really that big or is it the filter?


----------



## piichinu

enchilada said:


> are your eyes really that big or is it the filter?



uhh i have really big eyes but i think that pic made them look a little bigger than normal. can't rly tell


----------



## hydrophonic

felt like smearing random stuff all over my face. Liked the outcome.



Spoiler



removed


----------



## Xerolin

Azabache said:


> felt like smearing random stuff all over my face. Liked the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174352



byootiful


----------



## Aquari

Spoiler: im sorry i melted your eyes lol







oh god i look like a psycho, killer XDD


----------



## focus

im back and so are the braids/doggy filter

lol this quality. rip


----------



## Gregriii

focus said:


> im back and so are the braids/doggy filter
> View attachment 174467
> lol this quality. rip


Sailor moon indeed


----------



## focus

Gregriii said:


> Sailor moon indeed



one might even say i look sugoi


----------



## focus

Gregriii said:


> Sailor moon indeed



one might even say i look sugoi


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: It me





Papa Neal


----------



## Duzzel

Spoiler: hello friends ~



*gone*


----------



## hydrophonic

Duzzel said:


> Spoiler: hello friends ~
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174486



hie gorg.


----------



## Crash

focus said:


> im back and so are the braids/doggy filter
> View attachment 174467
> lol this quality. rip


you're so cute omg ;;​


----------



## focus

Crash said:


> you're so cute omg ;;​



thank u ur cute af as well ;w;


----------



## Jeonggwa

Spoiler: hell no




what did you expect, I wouldn't show my face aha--
I table at conventions with masks because I hate myself





old picture in uniform + hideous bed hair


----------



## jiny

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler: hell no
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174606
> what did you expect, I wouldn't show my face aha--
> I table at conventions with masks because I hate myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old picture in uniform + hideous bed hair



aww i really like your hair in the second pic!


----------



## Jeonggwa

kianli said:


> aww i really like your hair in the second pic!



omg really ;- ; I went to sleep with twin buns 'cus I was too lazy to untie them the night before and then it became like that //smacked


----------



## Nightmares

Your hair seriously looks nice like that lmao


----------



## Xerolin

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler: hell no
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174606
> what did you expect, I wouldn't show my face aha--
> I table at conventions with masks because I hate myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old picture in uniform + hideous bed hair



like what the others said, your hair looks great in the second pic


----------



## Crash

Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler: hell no
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174606
> what did you expect, I wouldn't show my face aha--
> I table at conventions with masks because I hate myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old picture in uniform + hideous bed hair


your hair is gorgeous, i'm jealous!​


----------



## Elov

-----


----------



## piichinu

Elov said:


> This will be the very first picture I ever posted on here... I'm also curious how old you guys think I look, I've been told I look really young.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: God I'm gonna regret this, lol ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _maybe I'd look older if I learned how to apply makeup. ;-; I'm such a scrub._



in your 20s?


----------



## Elov

shiida said:


> in your 20s?



Wait, really? People have told me I look anywhere between 12-15 in real life. o.o Maybe it's because I'm short or something lol.


----------



## Jeonggwa

Elov said:


> This will be the very first picture I ever posted on here... I'm also curious how old you guys think I look, I've been told I look really young.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: God I'm gonna regret this, lol ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _maybe I'd look older if I learned how to apply makeup. ;-; I'm such a scrub._


I'd say 17 
Nice pic yo!


----------



## Nightmares

Elov said:


> Wait, really? People have told me I look anywhere between 12-15 in real life. o.o Maybe it's because I'm short or something lol.



What no xD
You look 16+ at least haha


----------



## piichinu

Elov said:


> Wait, really? People have told me I look anywhere between 12-15 in real life. o.o Maybe it's because I'm short or something lol.



no....people younger than you look completely different


----------



## Cory

Spoiler


----------



## f11

Cory said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174701


fab


----------



## Elov

Yonkorin said:


> I'd say 17
> Nice pic yo!





Nightmares said:


> What no xD
> You look 16+ at least haha



At least 16-17 is better than 12. x) A freshman told me I looked that young during my senior year. ;-; 
I'm actually 19 btw.


----------



## Damniel

Cory said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174701



Stud man

So... Come here often?


----------



## Chrystina

Call me Daniel said:


> Stud man
> 
> So... Come here often?



Don't even Daniel he's mine


----------



## Damniel

Chrystina said:


> Don't even Daniel he's mine







Just wait a bit!


----------



## Cory

Let's not.


----------



## Jas0n

I've started getting back into the gym. I'm in desperate need.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jas0n said:


> I've started getting back into the gym. I'm in desperate need.


----------



## skylucario

Yo!


Spoiler










My hair used to be really short (hence my mayor's hair), but I haven't been able to get it cut recently.


----------



## seliph

Jas0n said:


> I've started getting back into the gym. I'm in desperate need.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Hell yeah Jason
> 
> Still doin' better than me if that makes you feel better lmao


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: It me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174485
> Papa Neal



Beard is looking swell, mate. You're a legend.


----------



## spamurai

Wish I could grow a beard like that... ><


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

spamurai said:


> Wish I could grow a beard like that... ><


Same. But a mustache. I want a curly q one.


----------



## focus

. ..


----------



## Aleigh

Spoiler: this was necessary


----------



## Beary

i used to be hideous, now i look alright i guess



Spoiler: ugly mug







i have such a babyface

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: It me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174485
> Papa Neal



still looking amazing!


----------



## Seroja

Beary said:


> i used to be hideous, now i look alright i guess
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ugly mug
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174905View attachment 174906
> 
> 
> 
> i have such a babyface
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> still looking amazing!



I absolutely love your looks! you're really really beautiful!


----------



## Wholockian

Spoiler: Warning






Probably the latest photo there is of me... Don't really like having my photo taken XD


----------



## Aquari

Wholockian said:


> Spoiler: Warning
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174910
> 
> 
> Probably the latest photo there is of me... Don't really like having my photo taken XD



aww cute!


----------



## Beary

Seroja said:


> I absolutely love your looks! you're really really beautiful!



ohh my goodness thank you so much !


----------



## weesakins

Spoiler: long time no selfie, HI


----------



## Torterraxe

ok I had to take my picture down because I'm under the age of 13


----------



## spamurai

~deleted​


----------



## KarlaKGB

Beary said:


> i used to be hideous, now i look alright i guess
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ugly mug
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174905View attachment 174906
> 
> 
> 
> i have such a babyface
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> still looking amazing!



u look like a young evanna lynch


----------



## p e p p e r

spamurai said:


> *
> VansxNintendo
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



cool pic, which ones did you get??


----------



## Beary

KarlaKGB said:


> u look like a young evanna lynch





oh, thanks karla! i hope i turn out as beautiful as her.


----------



## spamurai

p e p p e r said:


> cool pic, which ones did you get??



Thankssss.
I got the Controller Hi-tops


----------



## okaimii

Usually I don't like pictures of myself but I think I look okay in this one.




Spoiler











i'm bad at smiling lol


----------



## Beary

okaimii said:


> Usually I don't like pictures of myself but I think I look okay in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



you're really pretty!


----------



## Aquari

back at it again lol



Spoiler: this one is slightly less horrible than the first lmao


----------



## okaimii

Beary said:


> you're really pretty!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## piichinu

my day today


----------



## p e p p e r

spamurai said:


> Thankssss.
> I got the Controller Hi-tops



sweet, those are the best ones


----------



## Wholockian

Ares said:


> you're too gorgeous (':



Aw, thank you so much. Means a lot to hear that ^^


----------



## ZebraQueen

I look so different now that I'm sick but oh well this is like 2 week ago




Spoiler:  me







- - - Post Merge - - -

I look very young lol


----------



## Nightmares

ZebraQueen said:


> I look so different now that I'm sick but oh well this is like 2 week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175070
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I look very young lol



Oh haha, I don't actually expect you to look that cute xD


----------



## Javocado

Feelin' blue.


----------



## Aquari

Javocado said:


> Feelin' blue.



WOAH, dank stairs!!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Nightmares said:


> Oh haha, I don't actually expect you to look that cute xD



Wow may I ask what you expected of me?


----------



## jiny

ZebraQueen said:


> I look so different now that I'm sick but oh well this is like 2 week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175070
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I look very young lol



you're really cute


----------



## debinoresu

Spoiler: this is an old photo











I KNOW IM COVERING MY MOUTH BUT I DONT LIKE MY MOUTH.... you can get a basis of my emo 12 year old boy vibe here


----------



## Xerolin

debinoresu said:


> Spoiler: this is an old photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW IM COVERING MY MOUTH BUT I DONT LIKE MY MOUTH.... you can get a basis of my emo 12 year old boy vibe here


the sweater oh yes


----------



## debinoresu

Xerolin said:


> the sweater oh yes



thanks i spent a ridiculous amount to get it custom made instead of just buying a regular non-cringey hoodie


----------



## Aquari

debinoresu said:


> Spoiler: this is an old photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW IM COVERING MY MOUTH BUT I DONT LIKE MY MOUTH.... you can get a basis of my emo 12 year old boy vibe here



cute!!


----------



## ZebraQueen

kianli said:


> you're really cute



Well that because it was a fancy hotel.... If you see me now I'm a mess


----------



## Crash

ZebraQueen said:


> I look so different now that I'm sick but oh well this is like 2 week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175070
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I look very young lol


adorable!


----------



## helloxcutiee

ZebraQueen said:


> I look so different now that I'm sick but oh well this is like 2 week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175070
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I look very young lol



You're so cute. <3


----------



## piichinu




----------



## Miharu

debinoresu said:


> Spoiler: this is an old photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW IM COVERING MY MOUTH BUT I DONT LIKE MY MOUTH.... you can get a basis of my emo 12 year old boy vibe here



CUTEE!! And omg I love your sweater!!!! <3


----------



## Gregriii

shiida said:


>



qt


----------



## Chaotix

weesakins said:


> Spoiler: long time no selfie, HI
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174944



Smokin hot as usual.


----------



## Xerolin

shiida said:


>



kawaii af


----------



## legoseed

Just got senior photos taken, so they look all fancy and nice =D


----------



## Aquari

legoseed said:


> Just got senior photos taken, so they look all fancy and nice =D



WOT WOT WOOOOOOTT? <33


----------



## Jake

Just a reminder, whilst you may find it funny, please do not post fake/joke pictures.


----------



## tae

Jake said:


> Just a reminder, whilst you may find it funny, please do not post fake/joke pictures.



what about the like other fake photos you didn't delete from here or ban other's for?
so other's can do it but zeph does and is punished when other's arent?


----------



## seliph

#FreeZeph
Boy was just talking about his sunburn


----------



## Aquari

nvll said:


> #FreeZeph
> Boy was just talking about his sunburn



did he get banned?


----------



## Jake

Please remember to not discuss other users bans. Thanks


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: Im the dude holding the broom



The mustache was drawn on, this was taken the night before a show lol. Also idk why its sideways but ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Koden

i look like an ugly 10 year old. please send help i dont think ill ever grow. i regret this already but its too late now i already selected the file no nonononono



- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> Spoiler: Im the dude holding the broom
> 
> 
> 
> The mustache was drawn on, this was taken the night before a show lol. Also idk why its sideways but ?\_(ツ)_/?
> View attachment 175538



ur broom is very nice btw


----------



## Xerolin

Koden said:


> i look like an ugly 10 year old. please send help i dont think ill ever grow. i regret this already but its too late now i already selected the file no nonononono
> 
> View attachment 175550
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ur broom is very nice btw





Cam said:


> Spoiler: Im the dude holding the broom
> 
> 
> 
> The mustache was drawn on, this was taken the night before a show lol. Also idk why its sideways but ?\_(ツ)_/?
> View attachment 175538



you both look very noice


----------



## Aquari

Koden said:


> i look like an ugly 10 year old. please send help i dont think ill ever grow. i regret this already but its too late now i already selected the file no nonononono
> 
> View attachment 175550
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ur broom is very nice btw



BYOOTIFOL ;0;


----------



## f11

#Freezeph

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dang I look so smoking hot


----------



## piichinu

He was a lobster not a crab


----------



## Koden

gun said:


> #Freezeph
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Dang I look so smoking hot



your eyes and your lips are so freaking pretty eee im jealous!!!


----------



## Byngo

gun said:


> #Freezeph
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Dang I look so smoking hot



u cutie


----------



## Aquari

gun said:


> #Freezeph
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Dang I look so smoking hot



WOT, i thought you were a guy! lmao


----------



## Xerolin

gun said:


> #Freezeph
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Dang I look so smoking hot



bootiful


----------



## Jake

Please remember that post quality rules still apply here.


----------



## jakeypride

Edited.

Guess who's lost 25lbs?! I'm on the right.


----------



## Koden

jakeypride said:


> View attachment 175564
> 
> Guess who's lost 25lbs?! I'm on the right.


you look really good! c:


----------



## jakeypride

Thank you!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## f11

wow whos that hottie


----------



## seliph

PUPPOR UPRISING



Spoiler


----------



## f11

nvll said:


> PUPPOR UPRISING
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


wow ur smoking:heart eyes:


----------



## Koden

nvll said:


> PUPPOR UPRISING
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



hey wouldja look at that, almost the same kind of hair, anyway youre so freaking cute oh my gosh


----------



## Gregriii

nvll said:


> PUPPOR UPRISING
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



everyone praise the puppy


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Drum roll please...











































*IT'S A GIRL!!!*


----------



## jiny

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Drum roll please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175657
> View attachment 175658
> View attachment 175660
> View attachment 175661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT'S A GIRL!!!*



Congrats!


----------



## MrPicklez

kianli said:


> Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler








haven't posted here in a while, well, here it is lmfao


----------



## jiny

queenstucky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175692
> 
> 
> 
> haven't posted here in a while, well, here it is lmfao



perfect


----------



## Crash

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Drum roll please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175657
> View attachment 175658
> View attachment 175660
> View attachment 175661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT'S A GIRL!!!*


this is adorable <3 congrats!


----------



## Zauzage

I'm blonde again! I missed being blonde. :3


----------



## ForgottenT

Spoiler: Me


----------



## dizzy bone

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Drum roll please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175657
> View attachment 175658
> View attachment 175660
> View attachment 175661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT'S A GIRL!!!*



awww congrats dude!


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Drum roll please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175657
> View attachment 175658
> View attachment 175660
> View attachment 175661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IT'S A GIRL!!!*



Congrats, lad! You must be on top of the world now because Ambrose is champ and this!!


----------



## jiny

Zauzage said:


> View attachment 175728
> 
> I'm blonde again! I missed being blonde. :3



aw blonde looks really good on you! uwu


----------



## MissLily123

On my way to Graduation (I'm not graduating but in Daisy Chain; it's a tradition ^.^)



Spoiler


----------



## Gregriii

Spoiler:  In da gallow


----------



## moonford

I look like a Raisin.


----------



## Nicole.

What you would usually find on my snapchat story! 



Spoiler: !



View attachment 176125



Edit: To all those who dislike the dog filter! You love it really...



Spoiler: !



View attachment 176167


----------



## xenoblade

selfie from about a month ago.



Spoiler:


----------



## strawberrigod

hi dis me


----------



## Llust

strawberrigod said:


> View attachment 176134 hi dis me



everything about you is so cute ahh


----------



## vel

strawberrigod said:


> View attachment 176134 hi dis me



Your eyeliner is so on point teach me


----------



## strawberrigod

ah you guys are so nice <3 ;-;


----------



## Yui Z

Gregriii said:


> Spoiler:  In da gallow



I thought that was a snake. :')


----------



## Yui Z

Spoiler: My hair isn't short... This is me during a day that I don't feel like having long hair













Spoiler: Hair down (I was dressed for a wedding)


----------



## Javocado

Yui Z said:


> Spoiler: My hair isn't short... This is me during a day that I don't feel like having long hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hair down (I was dressed for a wedding)



looking swell zo-zo!


----------



## mogyay

Yui Z said:


> Spoiler: My hair isn't short... This is me during a day that I don't feel like having long hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hair down (I was dressed for a wedding)



your hair is like the ultimate hair colour i luv it, v gorgeous!


----------



## Yui Z

mogyay said:


> your hair is like the ultimate hair colour i luv it, v gorgeous!



Ahh thank you.  It's mostly my natural hair colour, but i dyed the ends pink to purple last year and had to blonde it out to get it back to normal when it faded.



Javocado said:


> looking swell zo-zo!



Cheers, Javaroo!


----------



## Liamslash

Here's like a quarter of my face, I would post the whole lot but I'm really insecure about posting my face online.
I don't know if its because I look like a mix between Justin Beiber and Jacob Satorius or what.


Spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> Spoiler: My hair isn't short... This is me during a day that I don't feel like having long hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hair down (I was dressed for a wedding)



lol u look 8 not 12


----------



## Brad

Me on the plane headed out Californee way.



Spoiler


----------



## Cailey

Spoiler: itsa meeeeee ♡ ~


----------



## Yui Z

KarlaKGB said:


> lol u look 8 not 12



Bruh, I'd rather look 8 than 80. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brad said:


> Me on the plane headed out Californee way.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice shades.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cailey said:


> Spoiler: itsa meeeeee ♡ ~



I love your lashes!


----------



## namiieco

Liamslash said:


> Here's like a quarter of my face, I would post the whole lot but I'm really insecure about posting my face online.
> I don't know if its because I look like a mix between Justin Beiber and Jacob Satorius or what.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


****... you do.


----------



## Aestivate

Liamslash said:


> I don't know if its because I look like a mix between Justin Beiber and Jacob Satorius or what.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



First real accurate comparison I've seen in this thread.


----------



## Peter

I haven't moved all day​


----------



## Capella

Spoiler: spoiler






 i can't believe i've never posted one


----------



## Javocado

Capella said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176575
> 
> 
> i can't believe i've never posted one



The legendary Cap has been revealed!


----------



## seliph

NOEP


----------



## f11

nvll said:


> It's been a while
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm still a pupper


wow what a cute doggo !


----------



## Gregriii

nvll said:


> It's been a while
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm still a pupper



this filter aint the snapchat one


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## SnapesLover




----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom

This is my face!


----------



## piske

--


----------



## vel

Brad said:


> Me on the plane headed out Californee way.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



who takes a selfie with both hands smh


----------



## Brad

Velour said:


> who takes a selfie with both hands smh



Somebody else was taking the selfie, Unpopular Station.

Cropped em out, because maybe they didn't want themselves posted here.


----------



## anngrant

like a model Joke


----------



## AmyLilu

Hii! Because everyone was posting doggy pics I figured we needed some felines in here! Plus a pic that actually shows my mug!
.
.


----------



## jakeypride

I'm the guy, DT Minneapolis on Lake Calhoun.


----------



## Aleigh

ehh kinda like this one..


Spoiler: IT UPLOADED WRONG


----------



## piske

jakeypride said:


> View attachment 176802
> 
> I'm the guy, DT Minneapolis on Lake Calhoun.



woot! fellow minnesotan! :>


----------



## piske

blergh, double post ; v ;


----------



## vel

Brad said:


> Somebody else was taking the selfie, Unpopular Station.
> 
> Cropped em out, because maybe they didn't want themselves posted here.



two people taking a selfie at the same time ?? smh


----------



## Watchingthetreetops




----------



## Wish

Spoiler: hi


----------



## Katelyn

Spoiler: It's been a while since I've posted here


----------



## WeiMoote

So... Yeah, here's me with a silly hat from last year, during a vacation.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

WeiMoote said:


> So... Yeah, here's me with a silly hat from last year, during a vacation.


----------



## Cailey

weeee gotta show off that bump! (◠︿◠✿)
I'm 23 weeks with 16 more to go, baby boy is due on halloween day! ​


----------



## p e p p e r

Cailey said:


> weeee gotta show off that bump! (◠︿◠✿)
> I'm 23 weeks with 16 more to go, baby boy is due on halloween day! ​


you look adorable!  and what an amazing due date!!! the best day of the year


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Cailey said:


> weeee gotta show off that bump! (◠︿◠✿)
> I'm 23 weeks with 16 more to go, baby boy is due on halloween day! [/SIZE][/CENTER][/QUOTE]Congragulations!! But who still uses Tinypic? They still exist??​


----------



## jiny

Cailey said:


> weeee gotta show off that bump! (◠︿◠✿)
> I'm 23 weeks with 16 more to go, baby boy is due on halloween day! ​


omg!! you look amazing!


----------



## yamashta

me at work, working very hard



Spoiler




『犬山 柴男』

『花粉対策に朗報』








Spoiler: jk here's me


----------



## Liamslash

Might as well post one last photo
This is the high of me when I looked like Justin Bieber. This was around a year ago, I changed a lot.


Spoiler


----------



## Jas0n

Spoiler: MORE HOLIDAY PHOTOS


----------



## drowningfairies

Spoiler: since I never show my face







huuuge picture srry. ;-;


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: at 5am









wow it's not a dog filter


----------



## Jackpot

I didn't choose the fetus life, the fetus life chose me .-.


----------



## piichinu

Liamslash said:


> Might as well post one last photo
> This is the high of me when I looked like Justin Bieber. This was around a year ago, I changed a lot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



mmmmmmmmmmblockin out the haters


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Jackpot said:


> I didn't choose the fetus life, the fetus life chose me .-.
> View attachment 177331



Nice hair


----------



## Jackpot

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Nice hair



Thanks c;


----------



## Liamslash

shiida said:


> mmmmmmmmmmblockin out the haters



Hi, I'm sorry I didn't see you there


Spoiler: mmmmm


----------



## namiieco

drowningfairies said:


> Spoiler: since I never show my face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177301
> 
> 
> 
> huuuge picture srry. ;-;


You're so pretty :3


----------



## f11

no flopped pics allowed &#55357;&#56901;&#55356;&#57342;&#55357;&#56901;&#55356;&#57342;&#55357;&#56901;&#55356;&#57342;


----------



## Cailey

❀ ❁ ❀ ❁ ❀ ❁​


----------



## Soigne

gtg


----------



## nintendofan85




----------



## vel

Spoiler: yik es







currently missing my old hair  and my jawline apparently yikes bad angle also picture is big so watch out all you phone users (or computer users i don't discriminate)


----------



## spamurai

~deleted​


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Coolin' with my boy downtown.


----------



## drowningfairies

Utarara said:


> You're so pretty :3



Ahh tysm. <3


----------



## vel

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Coolin' with my boy downtown.



is that muscle from carrying your phone while playing pokemon go


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Velour said:


> is that muscle from carrying your phone while playing pokemon go


It's from sinning.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Spoiler: the face of a demon







hhhh why is it sideways?? ;w;


----------



## Jared:3

I'm not posting until I get my haircut


----------



## cIementine

Velour said:


> is that muscle from carrying your phone while playing pokemon go



he's obviously just been hitting the (Pok?mon) gym


----------



## Oblivia

It's been a while.  



Spoiler








Hangin' with mom for her birthday.


----------



## Jared:3

Oblivia said:


> It's been a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177672
> 
> 
> 
> Hangin' with mom for her birthday.


Your very pretty oblivia


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

nintendofan85 said:


> View attachment 177525



damn boi ur cute


----------



## esweeeny

Photo of me at my job! I love all dogs but one of my absolute favorite's are the Norwich Terriers. This one is called Tator Tot =)


----------



## Sanaki

haven't posted something in a while

this ones for u jav 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Coolin' with my boy downtown.



hi dad u swole


----------



## spamurai

~deleted​


----------



## Antonio

http://i.imgur.com/IRFAuqA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/1zleMHC.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/nq9gFwu.jpg

Here are some pictures of me. Some more @Nerdietony on  instagram.


----------



## Sanaki

spamurai said:


> �� you're so pretty!



thank u


----------



## nintendofan85

twentyonepilots said:


> damn boi ur cute



Thanks!


----------



## Cailey

-sniiip-


----------



## Crash

Oblivia said:


> It's been a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177672
> 
> 
> 
> Hangin' with mom for her birthday.


oblivia is goals in every possible way :')



Elin said:


> haven't posted something in a while
> 
> this ones for u jav


i looove your eyeliner + your necklace, you're really pretty!


----------



## Sanaki

Crash said:


> oblivia is goals in every possible way :')
> 
> 
> i looove your eyeliner + your necklace, you're really pretty!



thank you


----------



## N a t

Ugh, I swear all of you are so nice, because you're all pretty! 

I'm considering posting a decent pic I took recently. I've been considering it for ages, but if someone I know actually uses the site and they see me it'll be super embarrassing for meeeee.


----------



## HungryForCereal

Bone Baby said:


> Ugh, I swear all of you are so nice, because you're all pretty!
> 
> I'm considering posting a decent pic I took recently. I've been considering it for ages, but if someone I know actually uses the site and they see me it'll be super embarrassing for meeeee.



POST IT BONY! POST IT!


----------



## LadyAsuna

This is meeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

whoahh big photo ;O


----------



## spamurai

Beanie much




​


----------



## Sanaki

spamurai said:


> Beanie much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



them tats <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Bone Baby said:


> Ugh, I swear all of you are so nice, because you're all pretty!
> 
> I'm considering posting a decent pic I took recently. I've been considering it for ages, but if someone I know actually uses the site and they see me it'll be super embarrassing for meeeee.


Bruh, if they see it that means they use this site, too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> Beanie much


----------



## Aquari

Spoiler: this face wasnt made for smilin', boy!


----------



## Cailey

aaaaand, chopped (& more red) ♡♡♡​​


----------



## Rabirin

You have the prettiest eyes omg!



Spoiler: when you give your friend that look like..







a living meme 

im probably gonna regret this later welp

my camera is awful save me no im not 13 im 17


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Was long overdue a makeover. I'd had the same 'style' since I was 17.



[removed]


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Was long overdue a makeover. I'd had the same 'style' since I was 17.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



aye love the color and the hairstyle suits you !


----------



## Crash

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Was long overdue a makeover. I'd had the same 'style' since I was 17.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]


pink hair looks perfect on you!


----------



## Chris

Sheila said:


> aye love the color and the hairstyle suits you !





Crash said:


> pink hair looks perfect on you!



Thank you both!


----------



## Antonio




----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Was long overdue a makeover. I'd had the same 'style' since I was 17.
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]I want colored hair so bad! Let me live vicariously through you!
> 
> How's the short hair, though? It suits you a lot, but it must feel weird.


----------



## Nicole.

LadyAsuna said:


> This is meeeeView attachment 177878
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> whoahh big photo ;O



You're so pretty!!


----------



## Sanaki

uh oh its the dog filter

and kylie jenners lipstick which isnt supposed to be this pink.. im just pale


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Sanaki

Aerate said:


> Damn Elin ur gorgeous



thank u


----------



## LadyAsuna

Nicole. said:


> You're so pretty!!



Thank you ^^


----------



## LadyAsuna

Aerate said:


> Asuna <333
> Thankyouuuuuu  <3


----------



## Bloody_House

elin said:
			
		

> ~~


You're so pretty!!


----------



## Marii

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Was long overdue a makeover. I'd had the same 'style' since I was 17.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Woah! I hadn't been on TBT in forever, but looks like we both have pink hair now!! haha it looks great on you!


----------



## moonford

Elin said:


> View attachment 178010
> 
> uh oh its the dog filter
> 
> and kylie jenners lipstick which isnt supposed to be this pink.. im just pale



You're gorgeous, killing those dog filters.


----------



## Rasha

was eating out with sis today and decided to snap this. strawberry, lime and mint is a heavenly combination


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Sanaki

thanks guys


----------



## Licorice

—


----------



## Gregriii

Elin said:


> View attachment 178010
> 
> uh oh its the dog filter
> 
> and kylie jenners lipstick which isnt supposed to be this pink.. im just pale



you are this kind of girl who _slays _on Instagram and irl, am I wrong??


----------



## Sanaki

Gregriii said:


> you are this kind of girl who _slays _on Instagram and irl, am I wrong??



aww thanks! I actually don't really use snapchat.. I only wanted to bandwagon and try the filter lol


----------



## Chris

MozzarellaSticks said:


> I want colored hair so bad! Let me live vicariously through you!
> 
> How's the short hair, though? It suits you a lot, but it must feel weird.



It took a week to be happy with it, but now I'm loving it. It's mostly dry within 30 minutes of washing. So light too.  



Bahamut said:


> View attachment 178066
> 
> was eating out with sis today and decided to snap this. strawberry, lime and mint is a heavenly combination



Damn you're pretty! And that drink looks delicious.


----------



## Lancelot

Bahamut said:


> View attachment 178066
> 
> was eating out with sis today and decided to snap this. strawberry, lime and mint is a heavenly combination



Damn baha. Nice drink

urfaceisprettynicetoo


----------



## Brad

A picture of me in my natural habitat. The pool hall.



Spoiler


----------



## Rasha

Damn. thank you


----------



## vel

Brad said:


> A picture of me in my natural habitat. The pool hall.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



nice kicks


----------



## AetherFenris

This is me most days


Spoiler







This is me when it matters


Spoiler







This is me when I can help it


Spoiler


----------



## Xerolin

AetherFenris said:


> This is me most days
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178412
> 
> 
> 
> This is me when it matters
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178413
> 
> 
> 
> This is me when I can help it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178414



lookin' good!


----------



## AetherFenris

Xerolin said:


> lookin' good!



thank you!


----------



## Jawile

here's a random pic of me i guess


Spoiler


----------



## f11

Spoiler










okay but??? what is my hair rn???


----------



## Foxxie

It has been a while since I posted on this thread!  This is me on Friday, dressed for a Star Wars themed event in my R2D2 dress 

​


----------



## N e s s

oh god cringe why did I write that


----------



## Mercedes

I'm ugly but that's okay :^)



Spoiler: swimsuit pic?? I don't know if that's okay just remove it if not haha











- - - Post Merge - - -

Also if you want more pics of me my insta is in my sig aha


----------



## Sanaki

Luckypinch said:


> Spoiler: swimsuit pic?? I don't know if that's okay just remove it if not haha



i like ur......................... personality!

lmao im jk, you're very pretty though  and i like the bathing suit top, i have one similar


----------



## Mercedes

Ahri said:


> i like ur......................... personality!
> 
> lmao im jk, you're very pretty though  and i like the bathing suit top, i have one similar


Lmao thank you so much. I got my top from victora secret lol


----------



## Sanaki

Luckypinch said:


> Lmao thank you so much. I got my top from victora secret lol



that store is the bestttt too bad im poor


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Luckypinch said:


> I'm ugly but that's okay :^)
> 
> [spoiler=swimsuit pic?? I don't know if that's okay just remove it if not haha]
> [img][/spoiler]
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> Also if you want more pics of me my insta is in my sig aha[/QUOTE]I have that Pink shirt. That means nothing to you, but I like to overshare.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Yesterday went to eat in a restaurant but we needed to take a boat there so when I got to the lake decided to take a selfie
So why not IL share it



Spoiler:  this is me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ZebraQueen said:


> Yesterday went to eat in a restaurant but we needed to take a boat there so when I got to the lake decided to take a selfie
> So why not IL share it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  this is me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178778



You're very pretty and so is the scenery! I wish I had to take boats to restaurants!


----------



## ZebraQueen

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You're very pretty and so is the scenery! I wish I had to take boats to restaurants!



Why thank you and yeah it was very pretty I needed to take a pic
But really from my house to that lake it's a 2 hour trip and I have to wait for a specific boat to get to one of the restaurant 
But they are worth it it feels to good and the food was good


----------



## p e p p e r

ZebraQueen said:


> Yesterday went to eat in a restaurant but we needed to take a boat there so when I got to the lake decided to take a selfie
> So why not IL share it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  this is me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178778



tu eres muy bonita amiga


----------



## Celestefey

I was feeling ill this afternoon so decided to take some selfies!



Spoiler











also that picture is really big oops


----------



## jiny

Celestefey said:


> I was feeling ill this afternoon so decided to take some selfies!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also that picture is really big oops



Love your eyes!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Celestefey

kianli said:


> Love your eyes!



Thank you!! <3 



Aerate said:


> oh crap a super cute dog is on the loose



I'm a kind doggo though it's okay


----------



## Wholockian




----------



## Emi_C

My hair finally got long enough that I feel comfortable wearing it down woo~ daz me


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Emi_C

Aerate said:


> You look great!



ah thank you~


----------



## mogyay

Emi_C said:


> My hair finally got long enough that I feel comfortable wearing it down woo~ daz me
> 
> View attachment 179218



your hair is adorable and so are you! i really love that length on you


----------



## namiieco

Emi_C said:


> My hair finally got long enough that I feel comfortable wearing it down woo~ daz me
> 
> View attachment 179218


Ahh, your so pretty ~
I'm thinking of cutting my hair short like that


----------



## Emi_C

mogyay said:


> your hair is adorable and so are you! i really love that length on you



Omg thank you!!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Utarara said:


> Ahh, your so pretty ~
> I'm thinking of cutting my hair short like that



Ahhh thank you~~ I had it in a pixie cut/short with bangs style for awhile but decided to grow it out and this is it so far . I like short hair styles


----------



## nintendofan85

I know I've already uploaded a picture of myself on here, but here's one I took just a few minutes ago:


----------



## Noah2000

I kinda wanna post here
But kinda don't


----------



## Jade_Amell

My puppy watches my screen when I play video games.



Spoiler


----------



## N e s s

Noah2000 said:


> I kinda wanna post here
> But kinda don't



you look just like your avatar...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

ACN_Jade said:


> My puppy watches my screen when I play video games.


----------



## Jade_Amell

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Do you have more of the dog?



Here ya go. ^^


Spoiler







:3


----------



## Nightmares

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Do you have more of the dog?



No, do you have more of you 

));D);;D

Sorry omg idk sorry lmao xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

thE CRINGE 

But in all seriousness, you and your dog are cute so


----------



## Chrystina

dog filter just aint for me


Spoiler


----------



## Kevinnn

cat filter just aint for me


Spoiler











Chrystina you suck


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

ACN_Jade said:


> Here ya go. ^^


----------



## Jacob

got new fake glasses and chrystina told me to put hood up so here u go


Spoiler


----------



## Jade_Amell

MozzarellaSticks said:


> What a model!



She wasn't happy with me when I put her in those. She's not fixed so she goes into heat and has a period. So she wears those or a pair of premie diapers. x3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

ACN_Jade said:


> She wasn't happy with me when I put her in those. She's not fixed so she goes into heat and has a period. So she wears those or a pair of premie diapers. x3


Get your dog spayed, please. Always spay and neuter your pets.


----------



## Nightmares

I think I'm pretty hot but uh 



Spoiler: NSFW, in the bath ;D


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Nightmares said:


> I think I'm pretty hot but uh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW, in the bath ;D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179884



TRIGGERED


----------



## riummi

Nightmares said:


> I think I'm pretty hot but uh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW, in the bath ;D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179884


omfg you really need to censor this


----------



## Xerolin

Nightmares said:


> I think I'm pretty hot but uh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW, in the bath ;D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179884



smol


----------



## AetherFenris

Spoiler







I'm personal friends with the local comic book store owners so sometimes I hang out in their store and take selfies to annoy them


----------



## Javocado

My favorite jacket. :')


----------



## Capella

Javocado said:


> My favorite jacket. :')



heart eyes heart eyes heart eyes


----------



## toadsworthy

I went to the zoo over the summer! highlight was definitely feeding the Giraffes!


----------



## jiny

Nightmares said:


> I think I'm pretty hot but uh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW, in the bath ;D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179884



smol lani


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Nightmares said:


> I think I'm pretty hot but uh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW, in the bath ;D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179884



i made smol lani into mlg lani


----------



## Gregriii

Nightmares said:


> I think I'm pretty hot but uh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW, in the bath ;D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179884



this is why we need feminism.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Haven't felt this good since I was 18 LOL, I literally went at the end of 2014 from some odd pounds I wont mention and lost 30+ over the last year+ im so proud and even got a new natural curls haircut I rarely post my pic but I feel so proud of my changes :> I even spiced my face up with some Pink Affair lip gloss ; D



Spoiler












I may post an update if I reach my weight goal :'D


----------



## jiny

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haven't felt this good since I was 18 LOL, I literally went at the end of 2014 from some odd pounds I wont mention and lost 30+ over the last year+ im so proud and even got a new natural curls haircut I rarely post my pic but I feel so proud of my changes :> I even spiced my face up with some Pink Affair lip gloss ; D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may post an update if I reach my weight goal :'D



loving the hair + glasses!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

kianli said:


> loving the hair + glasses!!!



Haha thanks so much she did a wonderful job on my hair who knew I had curls xD? even if a little lol and yup these are my favorite frames ever I always get asked about them <3 I actually ran into a woman at Trader Joes we shared the same ones hahaha!


----------



## Aquari

Spoiler: one last one


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Tonic said:


> Spoiler: one last one
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180435



100000000/10


----------



## Aquari

pawpatrolbab said:


> 100000000/10



lol thx!


----------



## pawpatrolbab

How do you do one of those spoiler things


----------



## Aquari

pawpatrolbab said:


> How do you do one of those spoiler things



"[ SPOILER = title] "content" [/SPOILER]"  make sure to remove the spaces


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Tonic said:


> "[ SPOILER = title] "content" [/SPOILER]"  make sure to remove the spaces



bless your soul youre always so nice

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hello this is dog



Spoiler: dogewarning



""


----------



## jiny

Tonic said:


> Spoiler: one last one
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180435


luv that outfit!! super pretty!

- - - Post Merge - - -

you are so so pretty too!! lovin the hair!


----------



## Aquari

kianli said:


> luv that outfit!! super pretty!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> you are so so pretty too!! lovin the hair!



thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pawpatrolbab said:


> bless your soul youre always so nice
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hello this is dog
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dogewarning
> 
> 
> 
> "View attachment 180443"



wow! <3


----------



## Jas0n

Myself and a kittycat


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Tonic said:


> thank you!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> wow! <3



Wowe


----------



## oddbug

Spoiler: um, hi!






have a nice day!


----------



## Nightmares

oddbug said:


> Spoiler: um, hi!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180480
> 
> 
> have a nice day!



Aah I love your hair


----------



## XeroRain

oddbug said:


> Spoiler: um, hi!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180480
> 
> 
> have a nice day!



I love your hairstyle! it's so pretty.


----------



## jiny

oddbug said:


> Spoiler: um, hi!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180480
> 
> 
> have a nice day!



i love your hair


----------



## moonford

oddbug said:


> Spoiler: um, hi!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180480
> 
> 
> have a nice day!



Can I eat your hair?


----------



## Nanobyte

Spoiler: fear intensifies


----------



## laurenx

Spoiler: did ya miss me







all i do is come bak and post pictures


----------



## SockHead

laurenx said:


> Spoiler: did ya miss me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180552
> 
> 
> all i do is come bak and post pictures



i like ur toilet!!!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jas0n said:


> Myself and a kittycat


----------



## oddbug

Nightmares said:


> Aah I love your hair





XeroRain said:


> I love your hairstyle! it's so pretty.





kianli said:


> i love your hair





Whiteflamingo said:


> Can I eat your hair?



oh my god, thank you guys so much


----------



## WeiMoote

Foxxie said:


> It has been a while since I posted on this thread!  This is me on Friday, dressed for a Star Wars themed event in my R2D2 dress
> 
> View attachment 178733​



Wow, you look very adorable!


----------



## Crash

laurenx said:


> Spoiler: did ya miss me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180552
> 
> 
> all i do is come bak and post pictures


i loooove your outfit, i've always wanted to wear something like that. and your hair/eyeliner. :')


----------



## Damniel

From yesterday's adventures.​


----------



## Cory

Call me Daniel said:


> From yesterday's adventures.​



Stunner


----------



## focus

like dis


----------



## CalamityCarrot

Like this... at least up til yesterday because I got an undercut so now my hair is mostly gone.

(It's too hot for hair this summer.)


----------



## piske

CalamityCarrot said:


> Like this... at least up til yesterday because I got an undercut so now my hair is mostly gone.
> 
> (It's too hot for hair this summer.)
> 
> View attachment 181676



You have beautiful eyes! :>


----------



## CalamityCarrot

D'awh thank you. :3


----------



## Brad

went back to my hometown for a day and ended up at a bonfire



Spoiler


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Brad said:


> went back to my hometown for a day and ended up at a bonfire
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Spooky


----------



## Chris

From Monday:


----------



## Alienfish

^loving that outfit and make-up, fits your beautiful hairstyle and eyes very well


----------



## Chris

Sheila said:


> ^loving that outfit and make-up, fits your beautiful hairstyle and eyes very well



Thank you!


----------



## amanda1983

I didn't know this was a thing, I'll join in! This is a photo taken earlier today of me holding the super cute (though bootlegged which I hadn't known in advance or I'd have declined) minion plushies my sister got me. As per usual I am making a weird face but I held still long enough to be in focus (except my fingers) so I count this as a win.


----------



## mogyay

Tina said:


> From Monday:



you're so beautiful omg, your eyes are mesmerising me :')



amanda1983 said:


> I didn't know this was a thing, I'll join in! This is a photo taken earlier today of me holding the super cute (though bootlegged which I hadn't known in advance or I'd have declined) minion plushies my sister got me. As per usual I am making a weird face but I held still long enough to be in focus (except my fingers) so I count this as a win.
> 
> View attachment 181711



YOU LOOK SO ADORABLE those slippers are amazing


----------



## amanda1983

mogyay said:


> you're so beautiful omg, your eyes are mesmerising me :')
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LOOK SO ADORABLE those slippers are amazing



Aww thanks so much! I love my unicorn slippers SO MUCH! My partner got them for me to cheer me up post-surgery and they were definitely worth the long lead-time and international shipping hassles. They have *rainbow cycling lights* in them, too!!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Ayy


----------



## Whisper

Spoiler: Here's my ugly face





It's kind of blurry but whatever.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

I was dicking around with a photo app (which barely has any stickers >:UUU) and my phone was having none of it, so have some half-assed super low res picssss 8DDDDDD


Spoiler: seriously, like no effort in them



they all took 30 secs, right before my phone died ahahha ;U;






They only have cat ears >:UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Long time no post





Hello


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: oh heck


----------



## MidnaEmiko

Spoiler: Before my head injury and illness


----------



## DevotedHaunting

Here you go, photo of myself; 

Outfit from the other night.





More can be found here on my IG; https://www.instagram.com/devoted_haunting/


----------



## Rasha

Hi I'm green, nice to eat you


----------



## Aleigh

It's been a long time since I posted last.



Spoiler: open at your own risk











Is it upside down? wtf?


----------



## namiieco

Aleigh said:


> It's been a long time since I posted last.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: open at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it upside down? wtf?


aaa you're really cute <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bahamut said:


> Hi I'm green, nice to eat you
> 
> View attachment 181978



oooooookaaayyy


----------



## kayleee

a look


----------



## piske

^love your outfit!

- - - Post Merge - - -

where did you get the boots xD


----------



## Aleigh

Utarara said:


> aaa you're really cute <3



Aw thank you! ♥


----------



## Emrod333

Pink hair like my mayor


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler



View attachment 182239



room mates


----------



## Alienfish

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182239
> 
> 
> 
> room mates



dang you're looking good and that pug and cat hnng send me some lol


----------



## pipty

Removed


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182239
> 
> 
> 
> room mates


Your room mates are gorgeous. 10/10 would attempt to befriend at a party instead of socially interacting with people.


----------



## Nightmares

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182239
> 
> 
> 
> room mates



Woww you look so coooool....love the hair too


----------



## Trundle

Spoiler: with da gf


----------



## Nightmares

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: with da gf



lmao you're cute


----------



## Tommyputt

First time posting on this thread! Here's my with my new dog Barry, who is harder to toilet train than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## glow

Spoiler: spoiler because ew huge


----------



## seliph

Tommyputt said:


> First time posting on this thread! Here's my with my new dog Barry, who is harder to toilet train than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> View attachment 182383



TELL YOUR DOG I LOVE HIM


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tommyputt said:


> First time posting on this thread! Here's my with my new dog Barry, who is harder to toilet train than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## Squidward

Tommyputt said:


> First time posting on this thread! Here's my with my new dog Barry, who is harder to toilet train than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> View attachment 182383



Love this picture!


----------



## Tommyputt

MozzarellaSticks said:


> He's doing his very best!





Squidward said:


> Love this picture!





nvll said:


> TELL YOUR DOG I LOVE HIM



Thanks for your kind words  Barry couldn't be happier, but that's probably because he's just a dog and loves biscuits...


----------



## brownboy102

Spoiler: crappy bathroom selfie




It's blurry too rip


----------



## mogyay

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: crappy bathroom selfie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182712
> It's blurry too rip



you look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: crappy bathroom selfie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182712
> It's blurry too rip



nice photo :O! 

(may want to do it bigger with photoshop or something)


----------



## vel

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: crappy bathroom selfie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182712
> It's blurry too rip



wtf mr. 6 foot, is the shower just small or are you just really tall


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Trystin

Trundle said:


> Spoiler: with da gf



I opened this and was like BABY'S BREATH! Cuz its ma fave weed ya know. But anyway you look pretty chill and your gf is v pretty

~~~~~~~~

And here would be me


Spoiler: ~do not open, rubbish inside~


----------



## Trundle

purpleunicorns said:


> I opened this and was like BABY'S BREATH! Cuz its ma fave weed ya know. But anyway you look pretty chill and your gf is v pretty
> 
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> And here would be me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~do not open, rubbish inside~
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182832



haha thanks, she would be very glad to hear that


----------



## SugardewVillage

I look like a human. A Brazilian and Portuguese human, that is also a Chinese human, because that's what I am.


----------



## momokoleila

Why do I still not know how to do the thing where you click on that rectangle and it shows your picture.. so untechsavvy. I don't want to be like baaam my face and just post it without that ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: someone told me how


----------



## Salix

Me and mimi the cat :3


----------



## namiieco

momokoleila said:


> Why do I still not know how to do the thing where you click on that rectangle and it shows your picture.. so untechsavvy. I don't want to be like baaam my face and just post it without that ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: someone told me how
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183199



u look really pretty <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Salix said:


> Me and mimi the cat :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: brace yourself
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183205



woah there u look good lmao


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: still looking ok after hiking 2 hours into a volcanic crater



View attachment 183269


----------



## namiieco

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: still looking ok after hiking 2 hours into a volcanic crater
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183269



wow lmao u look great


----------



## riummi

it's been awhile


Spoiler: kyaa











Spoiler: lmao jk


----------



## ellsieotter

:3

oops sry I posted two of the same pix


----------



## Nightmares

riummi said:


> it's been awhile
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kyaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lmao jk



Aaah I've never seen you before haha, you're so pretty xD


----------



## ukulele

Humidity is my greatest rival.


----------



## Licorice

—


----------



## Jake

Please don't post fake or troll pictures, thanks.


----------



## lars708

I don't like how I look but whatever. 

Edit: Pic is a little small but I might upload a better one if I remember it when I get home.


----------



## lars708

Bahamut said:


> View attachment 178066
> 
> was eating out with sis today and decided to snap this. strawberry, lime and mint is a heavenly combination



O M G buuuutch you look so good in this pictureee!


----------



## Rasha

lars708 said:


> O M G buuuutch you look so good in this pictureee!



thanks, butch 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: pics from yesterday


----------



## moonford

ellsieotter said:


> :3
> 
> oops sry I posted two of the same pix



You're gorgeous. c:


----------



## Crash

ellsieotter said:


> :3
> 
> oops sry I posted two of the same pix


really pretty + gorgeous hair! 



Licorice said:


> I got a pixie cut again today. I tried long hair, couldn't stand it. :U
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183352


i wish i could pull off short hair like you do, you're so pretty


----------



## esweeeny

Pink all the way today =)


----------



## Nicole.

Helllloooo Friday! 

-snip-


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Before escuela the other day.


----------



## SilkSpectre

esweeeny said:


> Pink all the way today =)
> 
> View attachment 183954



Pretty! Just how I thought you'd look. You match your adorable personality. ^_^


----------



## Marc Franks

Oh wow its been awhile the last time i saw this thread was.. oh wait


----------



## Peter

Spoiler: been a while


----------



## Aronthaer

Spoiler: rare picture of me actually outside and running




I'm not very photogenic.

LOOK AT MY FABULOUS FLOWING MANE THO RAWR

should probably get it cut but ehh



honestly I look hideous in that picture but my hair is so majestic

you guys think it's too long?


----------



## Jebedeah

Sending my (a little bit tired) regards to the whole community! 

https://s14.postimg.org/54fub080h/20161003_182741_HDR.jpg


----------



## rubyy

----


----------



## Believe

sup


----------



## rubyy

Aronthaer said:


> Spoiler: rare picture of me actually outside and running
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184884
> I'm not very photogenic.
> 
> LOOK AT MY FABULOUS FLOWING MANE THO RAWR
> 
> should probably get it cut but ehh
> 
> 
> 
> honestly I look hideous in that picture but my hair is so majestic
> 
> you guys think it's too long?



Omg your tshirt !!


----------



## Aronthaer

Rubyy said:


> Omg your tshirt !!



SHOCKING, isn't it?

sorry


----------



## rubyy

Aronthaer said:


> SHOCKING, isn't it?
> 
> sorry



you are electrifying


----------



## esweeeny

SilkSpectre said:


> Pretty! Just how I thought you'd look. You match your adorable personality. ^_^



Thank you so much SilkSpectre^o^ Means a lot<3


----------



## seliph

Is that what constitutes as "long" and a "mane" nowadays?



Spoiler









Hi.


----------



## Jake

friendly reminder not to post fake pictures, thanks.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

it's been nice and chilly here lately so i get to wear my leather jacket <3
also i swear i'm not 9 lmao​


----------



## Aronthaer

nvll said:


> Is that what constitutes as "long" and a "mane" nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.



I really like your hair! It looks really nice on you 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, just now noticed that T-shirt. I love it lmao


----------



## Samansu

Well here you go... ^-^



Spoiler: Best recent pic I could find... I need to take more pics! XD







Also... Turbo for life! MLGGGGGGG!!! XD


----------



## Elin1O

esweeeny said:


> Pink all the way today =)
> 
> View attachment 183954



Aww, you look so pretty! I love your hair! ♥


----------



## seliph

Aronthaer said:


> I really like your hair! It looks really nice on you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, just now noticed that T-shirt. I love it lmao



Lol thx. Sorry I just love showing off my hair rn since it's the longest it's ever been at the moment


----------



## Nicole.

Jebedeah said:


> Sending my (a little bit tired) regards to the whole community!
> 
> https://s14.postimg.org/54fub080h/20161003_182741_HDR.jpg



Hello 



Rubyy said:


> Spoiler: hello baby face looking like you're 12



Pretty, oh my!


----------



## Chris

One of the rare days I actually wear make-up.

[removed]


----------



## vel

love me some snapchat filters, also my fennekin shirt.


Spoiler: yum


----------



## moonford

Tina said:


> One of the rare days I actually wear make-up.
> 
> [removed]



Tina?

Can I eat your hair, it looks like candy floss/ cotton candy. c:

You're so pretty with and without make-up.


----------



## drowningfairies

Spoiler: hella huge photo sry


----------



## Chrysopal

Blonde, green eyes, 5'5


----------



## Elin1O

So I look like 12. I'm actually 16. I don't usually take pictures of myself, but I find this once kind of pretty actually. 



Spoiler


----------



## spamurai

~deleted​


----------



## Nicole.

spamurai said:


> Because, we all know everyone secretly loves the doggy filter xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yes very true ha! Out of curiosity, do your tattoos go all the way down to your wrists or is it just the upper arm?


----------



## ZoeNeko

Bleh.


Spoiler


----------



## Skyzeri

ZoeNeko said:


> Bleh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185518



Aww, your shirt is adorable!

Dis is what I look like when I try to be profeshunal.


Spoiler


----------



## Jeonggwa

Spoiler: having fun with SNOW app


----------



## Mairmalade

cozy canada



Spoiler


----------



## Xerolin

insert potato here


----------



## Nightmares

What's with people calling people potatoes 
Does it mean you're fat or


----------



## piichinu

No it's calling yourself a slob but more affectionate

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or just average/not interesting appearance


----------



## Xerolin

^ the first one's more accurate


----------



## namiieco

spamurai said:


> Because, we all know everyone secretly loves the doggy filter xD


hahah, no. 
ur hot tho


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Baby Shower







For some reason, I only get on here to post pictures of my wife and/or child.


----------



## himeki

its abt time tbh


Spoiler:  pls dont quote this!!










it me


----------



## blackfeint

everybody in this thread is absolutely beautiful what the heck

anyways hi



Spoiler









i look nothing like my mayor i love it


----------



## Abbaba

Get ready to be horrified-




Baby Abbie going to put Trick-Or-Treating. I regret doing this even though I'm actually typing it but whatever. I don't like myself, this was a picture taken years ago and you guys are all gonna be like _"Oh no! Eberbody is bootiful an' you should just asept youself!"_


----------



## Caius

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Baby Shower
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186005
> View attachment 186006
> 
> 
> For some reason, I only get on here to post pictures of my wife and/or child.



That beard gets more glorious as the years pass.


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler











I don't really like taking selfies, but sometimes I'll take pictures of up to my hair, if I like how my outfit for the day is looking, so here's me with a familiar face on my shirt!


----------



## Ezpiti

Spoiler



meh


----------



## Jas0n

Coffee, cats, and big jumpers.



Spoiler


----------



## Mairmalade

Jas0n said:


> Coffee, cats, and big jumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



whoa


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Spoiler: I'm not a crook


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: yare yare dawa


----------



## Oblivia

nvll said:


> Spoiler: yare yare dawa



Very Chun-Li.  I dig.


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> Very Chun-Li.  I dig.



this is the greatest compliment i've ever received chun-li was like my childhood hero


----------



## vel

nvll said:


> Spoiler: yare yare dawa



your space buns are out of this world hahahahaha i'm funny


----------



## tsantsa

--- edited 4 yrs on because i no longer want my face out there oops ---


----------



## jiny

nvll said:


> Spoiler: yare yare dawa



i love your buns oml


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

nvll said:


> Spoiler: yare yare dawa



Ooooo, you'd look so great cosplaying as Jolyne!!


----------



## Cailey

removed.


----------



## kayleee

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Baby Shower
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186005
> View attachment 186006
> 
> 
> For some reason, I only get on here to post pictures of my wife and/or child.


I only get on this thread to see pictures of you and your wife and/or child


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Baby Shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, I only get on here to post pictures of my wife and/or child.


I saw this guy, dressed as Batman, with a baby, dressed as Robin, strapped to his chest today, and I thought of you.


----------



## Aizu

Haven't posted in ages, so here's muh face (it uploaded the wrong way round, but it still works...I think)


Spoiler


----------



## Dogemon

Tried to find the most recent photo I could.


Spoiler


----------



## Trystin

Boop.


----------



## mogyay

Dogemon said:


> Tried to find the most recent photo I could.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



DOGE YOU'RE BEAUTIFUL

- - - Post Merge - - -

YOUR MAKE UP IS ALSO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: ya boi














MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Baby Shower
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186005
> View attachment 186006
> For some reason, I only get on here to post pictures of my wife and/or child.



Adorable! Legendary bearded baby daddy you're going to be a great father.


----------



## Dogemon

mogyay said:


> DOGE YOU'RE BEAUTIFUL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> YOUR MAKE UP IS ALSO BEAUTIFUL



THANKS MOG


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Dogemon said:


> Tried to find the most recent photo I could.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## namiieco

deleted c;<


----------



## TaliZorah

Most recent one, was taken about a week and a half ago. <3



Spoiler: blurp


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler



View attachment 186786


----------



## Cheybunny

Spoiler



View attachment 186789


----------



## 1milk

you all look so pretty omg <3


----------



## Chaotix

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186786



Awesome picture.


----------



## rubyy

Spoiler: practicing my halloween make up :)












it's suppose to look like i'm pulling off my skin (might replace the skull with a zombie look w/ liquid latex and the look of decaying skin stuff)


----------



## Licorice

—


----------



## kayleee

Licorice said:


> Dressed up at school for Halloween



are you in beauty school?  it looks like it from the chair/mirror combo


----------



## Licorice

kayleee said:


> are you in beauty school?  it looks like it from the chair/mirror combo



Yes! I'm about to graduate.


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: boo!


----------



## furbyq

Spoiler: my horrible grainy face


----------



## Jas0n

I'm the right - excuse the pose, I had a huge cast on my leg and was struggling to balance


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: If you would like to listen to my mixtape, here is the link!


----------



## seliph

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: If you would like to listen to my mixtape, here is the link!



holy **** the tiny sword


----------



## N a t

.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Spot of lunch before we do some more sightseeing. 


Spoiler: Photo is huge for some reason...


----------



## Peter

Spoiler: gettin' cold out


----------



## Antonio

3 pictures of me:


----------



## N a t

@Shattered

Them brows B)


----------



## Wish

lightning returns


----------



## Antonio

Bone Baby said:


> @Shattered
> 
> Them brows B)



I plan on waxing soon xD


----------



## deSPIRIA

Oh god this one was CRREEINGEY. Oh god ohhhh well its gone now sowwy


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Spoiler: Don't vote for Shillary


----------



## spamurai

~deleted​


----------



## Zeiro

Spoiler: Tfw you're on your way to work and lowkey wanna die


----------



## LadyRainb

Zeiro said:


> Spoiler: Tfw you're on your way to work and lowkey wanna die



Please drive safe. You're way too cute to die. ♥


----------



## v0x

id show but i dont have any cool snapchat filters sadly and i cant properly make a duck face and i think dabbing is so awesome


----------



## mistwood

Dis is meeee ~


----------



## Dogemon

mistwood said:


> View attachment 188007
> 
> Dis is meeee ~



You look beautiful! What product do you use for your brows btw?


----------



## Arlo

I rarely take photos of myself, but this is one I actually think is okay, even though I was exhausted at the airport on the way to South Africa ahaha

It's from September, but eh.






(I'm the one in the Space Invaders shirt XP My hair is only white for a little while longer too.)


----------



## Chris

Graduated university yesterday! Got my BA in Filmmaking & Screenwriting. 

[removed]



Spoiler: Stage pic courtesy of my Dad



[removed]


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Iskalt

That's me. Sorry for the dramatic effects.


----------



## Believe

thought i looked kinda nice in these


----------



## lutrea

dis is me


----------



## Jamborenium

I'm not a model​


----------



## Trundle

Believe said:


> thought i looked kinda nice in these



Yeah, awesome outfit! Love the shoes.


----------



## Jas0n

I took a trip to Canada and met some TBT folks yo



Spoiler


----------



## Trundle

Jas0n said:


> I took a trip to Canada and met some TBT folks yo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice! Is the last one at the Capilano Suspension Bridge? I loved going there when I was younger.


----------



## Jas0n

Apple2013 said:


> Nice! Is the last one at the Capilano Suspension Bridge? I loved going there when I was younger.



It is indeeeeed!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

This is probably one of my first selfies, from a couple of years ago. I remember asking my friend for advice and she said to try making my eyes look bigger so I widened them with all my might since I'm pretty squinty ahaha


Spoiler: I looked even creepier than usual, idk how I managed that




ew, I just noticed how long my nails were, gross


Also obligatory awkward 'I don't know what to do with my hands' gesture

oh god the embarrassment is real lmao


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jas0n said:


> I took a trip to Canada and met some TBT folks yo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [img]
> [img]
> [img]
> [img]
> [img]
> [img]
> [img]
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]But where's my Pally? :(


----------



## brownboy102

Jas0n said:


> It is indeeeeed!



did you like go across the country or did you stick to BC?


----------



## pocky

I turned 25 two weeks ago 8D



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

MozzarellaSticks said:


> But where's my Pally?



Was on the mainland when he was on the island and then vice versa aha


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Princess said:


> Was on the mainland when he was on the island and then vice versa aha


So, basically, you hid from him. Can't say I blame you.


----------



## piichinu




----------



## Dreamy Luigi




----------



## Jacob

the left is me


----------



## Trystin

Spoiler: my hair was supposed to be purple. Should have bleached it but actually glad I didn't.


----------



## Esphas

badgrl2 said:


>



alluring, appealing, charming, cunning, delightful, engaging, fascinating, glamorous, elegant, exquisite, glorious, Junoesque, magnificent, resplendent, splendid, statuesque, sublime, superb; flawless, perfect, radiant; dainty, delicate; personable, pleasant, presentable


----------



## piichinu

Esphas said:


> alluring, appealing, charming, cunning, delightful, engaging, fascinating, glamorous, elegant, exquisite, glorious, Junoesque, magnificent, resplendent, splendid, statuesque, sublime, superb; flawless, perfect, radiant; dainty, delicate; personable, pleasant, presentable



all of the above


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

i would post here but hnng all these pretty people.. I can't compare w them


----------



## N a t

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> i would post here but hnng all these pretty people.. I can't compare w them



I said the same thing before, and then one day when I was in a really good mood I just said whatever and did it. My pics were meh, and I'm not a fan of my face, but it's fun to share anyways~


----------



## tae

Spoiler:  i'm green with envy


----------



## MokaAkashiya

Spoiler:  Rare pic of me


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

aah Im feeling good so


Spoiler: it was halloween hehe











i might take this down laterrrr


----------



## tae

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Spoiler: it was halloween hehe




UR SO ****ING CUTE A A A .


----------



## N a t

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> aah Im feeling good so
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it was halloween hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might take this down laterrrr



You are super precious oml! Your eyes are so big and pretty <3 <3


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

taesaek said:


> UR SO ****ING CUTE A A A .





Bone Baby said:


> You are super precious oml! Your eyes are so big and pretty <3 <3



AAH THANK YOU GUYSS


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: And without further ado...





... Willow Sage Neal


----------



## Trundle

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: And without further ado...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188747View attachment 188748View attachment 188749View attachment 188750View attachment 188751View attachment 188752
> 
> ... Willow Sage Neal



OMG CONGRATS


----------



## okaimii

FruitsChinpoG said:


> This is probably one of my first selfies, from a couple of years ago. I remember asking my friend for advice and she said to try making my eyes look bigger so I widened them with all my might since I'm pretty squinty ahaha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I looked even creepier than usual, idk how I managed that
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188289
> ew, I just noticed how long my nails were, gross
> 
> 
> Also obligatory awkward 'I don't know what to do with my hands' gesture
> 
> oh god the embarrassment is real lmao



FRUITSS


----------



## Flare

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> aah Im feeling good so
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it was halloween hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might take this down laterrrr


Good Lord o_0
You and badgrl2 look like people I know :0.


----------



## radical6

NO


----------



## Bon Bonne

[spoiler='sup]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/spoiler]


----------



## Psydye

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: And without further ado...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188747View attachment 188748View attachment 188749View attachment 188750View attachment 188751View attachment 188752
> 
> ... Willow Sage Neal


I just wanna say...that beard is freaking epic! o.o


----------



## Bluey

badgrl2 said:


>



Cute phone case ^.^


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Bad connection double point.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Flare21 said:


> Good Lord o_0
> You and badgrl2 look like people I know :0.



omg seriously?


----------



## debinoresu

Spoiler: is my tranny showing










ahahaa.... ayyyy... its ya boi..... uh.... skinny penis


----------



## tumut

Spoiler: die











Spoiler: senior pics wow gay



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## N a t

debinoresu said:


> Spoiler: is my tranny showing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahahaa.... ayyyy... its ya boi..... uh.... skinny penis



You look nice! You're eyes are to die for oml! I love blue and green eyes the most, they're so crisp.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> Spoiler: die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: senior pics wow gay



Your senior pics look nice tho lol. And the first pic has that album cover lighting...


----------



## Nkosazana

I look about 12 but i swear im an adult ;_;


Spoiler


----------



## Arlo

My boyfriend took me ice skating today :3 I'm also getting new figure skates for Christmas!  (I'm the one in the hat)


----------



## seliph

Arlo said:


> My boyfriend took me ice skating today :3 I'm also getting new figure skates for Christmas!  (I'm the one in the hat)



Is that a Noiz hat?


----------



## Mariah

Nkosazana said:


> I look about 12 but i swear im an adult ;_;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188932



No one thinks you look twelve.


----------



## Nkosazana

Mariah said:


> No one thinks you look twelve.



You'd be surprised >_<


----------



## N a t

Nkosazana said:


> You'd be surprised >_<



I actually think you have a very young face, but that can be a good thing! When the rest of us are all old and wrinkly, you'll still look like a youngin ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your outfit is super cute by the way! Is it a cosplay, or just some super sweet Lolita?


----------



## Cailey

_so here's a couple selfies for ya, lol.























and here's a few pics of my little peanut! as many of you know I was due this year on halloween day but due to some 

complications I was induced at 37 and a half weeks and had this little angel on the 13th of october instead! he was a whopping 5 

pounds 14 ounces born at 5:17pm. he's a tad over a month old now & perfectly healthy and the most perfect little thing that has ever and 

will ever happen to me. without further ado, say hello to caiden lawrence burns! ◡‿◡































_​


----------



## Arlo

nvll said:


> Is that a Noiz hat?



It is indeed :3


----------



## Nkosazana

Bone Baby said:


> I actually think you have a very young face, but that can be a good thing! When the rest of us are all old and wrinkly, you'll still look like a youngin ;A;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Your outfit is super cute by the way! Is it a cosplay, or just some super sweet Lolita?



 awwh hahaha, i feel better now and its Sweet Lolita! ^_^


----------



## N a t

Cailey said:


> _so here's a couple selfies for ya, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a few pics of my little peanut! as many of you know I was due this year on halloween day but due to some
> 
> complications I was induced at 37 and a half weeks and had this little angel on the 13th of october instead! he was a whopping 5
> 
> pounds 14 ounces born at 5:17pm. he's a tad over a month old now & perfectly healthy and the most perfect little thing that has ever and
> 
> will ever happen to me. without further ado, say hello to caiden lawrence burns! ◡‿◡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​



Congrats on your beautiful bean! It's like, baby season or something, I swear lol. Idc tho, I love babies~


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Cailey said:


> _so here's a couple selfies for ya, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> 
> [I]and here's a few pics of my little peanut! as many of you know I was due this year on halloween day but due to some
> 
> complications I was induced at 37 and a half weeks and had this little angel on the 13th of october instead! he was a whopping 5
> 
> pounds 14 ounces born at 5:17pm. he's a tad over a month old now & perfectly healthy and the most perfect little thing that has ever and
> 
> will ever happen to me. without further ado, say hello to caiden lawrence burns! ◡‿◡[/I]
> 
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [IMG]
> [/I][/SIZE][/CENTER][/QUOTE]What a tiny, little guy! He's as cute as his mother!_​


----------



## A spooky ghost!

I assumed I just looked like a regular Irish girl but I've been mistaken for so many other ethnicities from Asian to Spanish to polish I'm not sure anymore!


----------



## piske

AAAAA congrats @Cailey! I was wondering about you but I didn't want to be nosy and ask ; v ; you and Caiden are beautiful! <3


----------



## Cailey

pechue said:


> AAAAA congrats @Cailey! I was wondering about you but I didn't want to be nosy and ask ; v ; you and Caiden are beautiful! <3



ahhh thanks love!!! you're so sweet! <33

had a username change btw don't mind me lol.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Me on the left!


----------



## Turbo

Here's the ol' Turbinator



Spoiler


----------



## Genjis-Mercy

Old pic though, this was a few months ago when my hair was longer.


----------



## RedRum2514

Everyone here is so pretty, I could never compare


----------



## tae

it was colder today and i was so happy bc i love wearing pull over sweatshirts so much.

_woof woof by shinee plays _


----------



## Pug

tfw u have to steal ur little brothers shirt bc u havent washed ur own clothes &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## N a t

Pug said:


> View attachment 189454
> 
> tfw u have to steal ur little brothers shirt bc u havent washed ur own clothes ��



Nice shirt tho lol, and you have very nice eyes! They look so animated, and I love it! (Eyes are seriously one of the best features on anything with a face)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Am I the only person here who's younger than 18?  All I'm seeing is adults, yo.


----------



## N a t

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Am I the only person here who's younger than 18?  All I'm seeing is adults, yo.



Probably not! I'm not really sure how old everyone is, but I think the current generation has very mature and older features on younger people. I've noticed a few people who look very young for their age, but it's usually younger people looking older. I know this girl irl, when she was 11 and I was like 13-14, she looked 16-20. While I looked, 13-14. Maybe I could've even passed for 12 then lol.


----------



## RebeccaShay

​


----------



## seliph

Keeping the animal filter train alive



Spoiler









my eyes aren't actually that massive I swear


----------



## Claude

How is everyone here so attractive?



Spoiler









for some reason I'm terrified of someone stealing my pics lol


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Owl you doin'?


----------



## awesomeelle2001

Haha everyone looks so good! Not confident enough to post a good photo haha...


----------



## tae

don't mind all the selfies, i feel really good about myself latelyi'm just having a phase. 



Spoiler


----------



## Princess

I don't remember the last photo I've posted in here, just feels like it's been awhile!!



Spoiler



-


----------



## esweeeny

Happy Howlidays from Zeke and I


----------



## N a t

esweeeny said:


> Happy Howlidays from Zeke and I
> 
> View attachment 189883



YA'LL ARE SO CUTE


----------



## Mino

Princess said:


> I don't remember the last photo I've posted in here, just feels like it's been awhile!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This is the good content we need on this website.


----------



## Jewels

everyone's so cute on here im actually crying

'tis me


----------



## toadsworthy

This is a little late, but this picture is one of my favorites!


Spoiler: I miss fall


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: lightened my hair more heollo









ft. gaping fish mouth


----------



## tae

sad but cute.


----------



## toadsworthy

eun said:


> sad but cute.



the sweaters in your last two pics just look super comfy


----------



## Warszawa

Spoiler











Here's me, official member of the Big Head nation. B)


----------



## N a t

Warszawa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me, official member of the Big Head nation. B)



OMG YOU'RE FACE IS SO CHISELED. It's like, one of those old portraits of a famous artist or philosopher or something. You give me an Italian vibe.


----------



## Warszawa

Petey Piranha said:


> OMG YOU'RE FACE IS SO CHISELED. It's like, one of those old portraits of a famous artist or philosopher or something. You give me an Italian vibe.



I assure you I am 100% British with a tiny bit of Irish in there!


----------



## N a t

Warszawa said:


> I assure you I am 100% British with a tiny bit of Irish in there!



Well you have a very regal face either way lol


----------



## Mintyfresh

Warszawa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me, official member of the Big Head nation. B)



I am QUEEN of the Big Head nationXD


----------



## Chrysopal

Hello!


Spoiler: Me


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Felt good about myself today


----------



## ForgottenT

Took this picture last summer, too lazy to take a new one.


----------



## Jarrad

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Felt good about myself today



50 points 4 coven poster


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Jarrad said:


> 50 points 4 coven poster



Thats not Coven, thats Freakshow


----------



## petaI

i look 10


----------



## Mariah

Senketsu said:


> View attachment 190256
> 
> i look 10



Well you're 14 so that's not much of a difference.


----------



## KatRose

Spoiler: moi



The weird getup was from a caroling event for one of the choirs I'm in.


----------



## Trystin

all I need is to be strong enough to hold every breed of dog like a baby fun fact both me and my doggo are expecting...christmas


----------



## Warszawa

Spoiler











Have a pic!

Bonus bunny pic:



Spoiler


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

When everyone else is a adult and I look like a kid when I'm 13 lol



Spoiler: Warning=It's Large


----------



## Bunnilla

Warszawa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a pic!
> 
> Bonus bunny pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



IS THAT UR BUNNY? OMG 0:
*Dies*


----------



## Warszawa

Bunnilla said:


> IS THAT UR BUNNY? OMG 0:
> *Dies*



Yes! She's called Yop.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Warszawa said:


> I assure you I am 100% British with a tiny bit of Irish in there!



interesting, why that username?


----------



## Warszawa

KarlaKGB said:


> interesting, why that username?



It's a David Bowie song from his 1977 album, Low.


----------



## doveling

Spoiler: me


----------



## KatRose

Warszawa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a pic!
> 
> Bonus bunny pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



+1 for jawline/cheekbones that could kill, +349835084 for cutest bunny that I'm positive is actually a cartoon.


----------



## esweeeny

Showing off new animal crossing buttons ^o^


----------



## Naekoya

♪ Rudolph the red nose reindeer ♬ lol 


Spoiler


----------



## spamurai

~deleted​


----------



## Fawnily

i look like i'm a fetus but i'm actually 18 months old :///


----------



## seliph

Fawnily said:


> i look like i'm a fetus but i'm actually 18 months old :///



i like how u did your eyes!!


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: me irl


----------



## baileyanne94

I posted a picture of myself a few years ago I think...I guess I can do one from this year 



Spoiler


----------



## hamster

,.,


----------



## Jarrad

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Thats not Coven, thats Freakshow



I meant freakshow

-50 points for calling me out


----------



## Cheren

Spoiler: This is a couple months old but I still like it


----------



## Damniel

Hello TBT​


----------



## seliph

im sick but new sweater



Spoiler









also cute filter bc it hides my looking like death


----------



## brenbell

Oh okay so I guess we're doing this... 



Spoiler: sup TBT



Tfw you just finished finals at Carolina and you're finally home so you can just relax for a while:


_full disclosure I do not actively use the dog filter on snapchat not sure why I went with it here_

Tfw when you realized you left your amiibo cards in the dorm room: 




I usually don't like pictures too much so I must really like you all to do this <3


----------



## tae

gyro said:


> im sick but new sweater
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also cute filter bc it hides my looking like death



son you're so cute and warm looking. i luv ur sweater.


----------



## seliph

eun said:


> son you're so cute and warm looking. i luv ur sweater.



omg thank u father u keep me worm


----------



## N a t

brenbell said:


> Oh okay so I guess we're doing this...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sup TBT
> 
> 
> 
> Tfw you just finished finals at Carolina and you're finally home so you can just relax for a while:
> View attachment 190607
> 
> _full disclosure I do not actively use the dog filter on snapchat not sure why I went with it here_
> 
> Tfw when you realized you left your amiibo cards in the dorm room:
> View attachment 190608
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't like pictures too much so I must really like you all to do this <3



Thank you for your sacrifice, I enjoyed seeing your face. :v


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## Xerolin

Sparro said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sister got me to model again



sexe indoan level up!! im sorry


----------



## tae

Sparro said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sister got me to model again



he pose.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> sexe indoan level up!! im sorry



what the hell.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

itsa me!


----------



## lowfiboi

i bet you all thought i was dead, but i haven't actually killed myself yet, so enjoy this picture i took with a sleepy kitty (which i also just made my avatar photo)


----------



## vel

as y'all may know i was hella busy for the past month or two, for a lot of reasons, but i recently just finished my ballet studio's Nutcracker performance, and I thought I'd post a pic of my makeup! keep in mind i have a filter on, and my right eye on the picture has terribly applied false eyelashes thx

AND THE PICTURE MIGHT BE BIG



Spoiler: bone apple teeth


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## desieroble

What do I look like... Small 
I have blue eyes, which are probably my favourite thing about myself.
I have a small nose which I used to like, but now I don't like it so much.
My hair has been bleached blonde for about four years now, and I'm starting to grow it out. My hair is down to my shoulders and my mousy brown roots are about two inches long.
My teeth are a little wonky and my mouth turns downwards so it always looks like I'm frowning 
I have my septum and my nostril pierced, and I used to have snakebites but I took those out a few months ago so there are still little marks.
I also used to have stretched ears but I'm sizing those down, they're almost back to normal now!
I am pretty pale, and I have loads and loads of freckles but because my skin is naturally greasy I get so many spots 
I'm not particularly tall, or particularly small, I think I'm probably about average.
I do have small feet and hands though.
My waist is pretty tiny at the moment as I'm in the process of losing weight, which I kinda like!


----------



## Warszawa

Spoiler











I am very cold.


----------



## tae

Warszawa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very cold.



cold but cute


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

All of you are cute, shuddup

*hides*


----------



## piske

--


----------



## Trundle

Warszawa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very cold.



Shave your face consistently.


----------



## Warszawa

Apple2013 said:


> Shave your face consistently.



Thanks Apple2013


----------



## seliph

----


----------



## vel

gyro said:


> Spoiler: thanks snapchat



"where are the stars, snapchat, aren't they supposed to be around me"

"u r the star"


----------



## Nicole.

Couldn't be any happier.


----------



## tumut

Spoiler: ok


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler:  ^_^v



View attachment 191079


----------



## piichinu

yryrdhrd


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Here's a rare photo of Camburn and me, and our Bowie


----------



## N a t

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler:  ^_^v
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191079



You make shaved look awesome asf. I believe few people can pull it off well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



badgrl2 said:


> -removed-
> 
> ME IN A HORROR FILM



I love watching this tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here's a rare photo of Camburn and me, and our Bowie



I love this pic, you and your sneks lil sweater omg


----------



## esweeeny

Merry Chrismtas Eve everyone!


----------



## Oblivia

Just a reminder to everyone:



Murray said:


> No more fake pictures please. Many people struggle enough as it is to muster up the courage to post here so sharing random google images doesn't help. You may receive a warning/infraction if it continues.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (also don't forget post quality rules still apply here)



Please use the thread for its intended purpose and only post actual photos of yourself.  Thanks!


----------



## Abbaba

Oh, y'all are so awesome and cool and I hope you are all having a great Christmas


----------



## littletwinclouds

Spoiler: here is me in my natural habitat (i.e. in pyjamas and dead inside)













Spoiler: here is me pretending to be a christmas fairy. i downloaded snapchat especially for this


----------



## Dogemon

Spoiler










Me at a late Christmas party ready to go back to sleep.


----------



## nostalgibra

TBT is full of precious cinnamon rolls! <3


----------



## strawberrywine

nvm


----------



## Celestefey

not that you can really see me but i was feeling cute today :')



Spoiler


----------



## Antonio

Here's some ugly pictures of me:











There.


----------



## N a t

@Antonio

Your nose looks unusually perfect in the second pic

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Celestefey

You weren't wrong lol. Love your jacket <3


----------



## Antonio

Petey Piranha said:


> @Antonio
> 
> Your nose looks unusually perfect in the second pic
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Celestefey
> 
> You weren't wrong lol. Love your jacket <3


Its creepy Tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Petey Piranha said:


> @Antonio
> 
> Your nose looks unusually perfect in the second pic
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Celestefey
> 
> You weren't wrong lol. Love your jacket <3


Its creepy Tbh


----------



## Crash

Spoiler: :')









i really love this filter


----------



## piske

^ Crash, you're too cute! :')


----------



## Trent the Paladin

You look lovely Crash!


----------



## Crash

Ghostelle said:


> ^ Crash, you're too cute! :')





Tom said:


> You look lovely Crash!


thank you both so much!!


----------



## piske

--


----------



## Irelia

Ghostelle said:


> Was bored... filtered to death
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ;o;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191381



you're so pretty!!!


----------



## Warszawa

Cat cuddles.



Spoiler


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## spamurai

Just because everyone hates loves filters 
Happy New Year 




​


----------



## piske

Shiemi said:


> you're so pretty!!!



Thank you ^///^


----------



## tae

Crash said:


> Spoiler: :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really love this filter



gorgeous as always a a a a a <3


----------



## tae

off to work, wish me luck


----------



## rubyy

NYE make up xxx


----------



## jiny

eun said:


> off to work, wish me luck



oh my god your eyeliner. it's so good
and you of course you're perfect


----------



## Crash

eun said:


> gorgeous as always a a a a a <3


thank you tae, ily ♡♡♡ you always look amazing too!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Crash you're so beautiful how is it possible to be that pretty?!


----------



## melonbread

Here's what I look like!  
I was outside when I took the picture.  Because plants are great!


----------



## namiieco

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Crash you're so beautiful how is it possible to be that pretty?!



Ikr ;w;


----------



## Dogemon

melonbread said:


> Here's what I look like!
> I was outside when I took the picture.  Because plants are great!
> View attachment 191470



Omg, please tell me where you got that shirt from! It is beyond cute and goes great with your hair aaaaa


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: jav a happy new year


----------



## Cailey

may have posted this before but oh well






happy new years guyyyys


----------



## Crash

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Crash you're so beautiful how is it possible to be that pretty?!





Nanako said:


> Ikr ;w;


thank you very much!!! <3



Javocado said:


> Spoiler: jav a happy new year


u look like a meME


----------



## saffronsprout

> View attachment 191787



the other filters make me look washed out/ghost like so I guess I have to b a dog :x

- - - Post Merge - - -

please forgive me I tried for a good ten min to figure out how to do that simple preview pic bubbly thing but I am technologically hopeless thanks


----------



## vel

i thought i looked cute with this filter 



Spoiler: im adorable


----------



## Cailey

lol here's another for ya 2 selfies on one page, oh snap
took this yesterday messing around with sc filters~


----------



## Jas0n

LaBelleFleur says hi


----------



## Aquari

Spoiler: bad 3ds camera quality and my phone was dead so rip me


----------



## Haskell

View attachment 191826

Um. Yea... ugly af, right?


----------



## Warszawa

irhaskell8 said:


> View attachment 191826
> 
> Um. Yea... ugly af, right?



You look like the guy from that "7 years" song video.


----------



## Haskell

Warszawa said:


> You look like the guy from that "7 years" song video.




The one that appears the most?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hey you're actually not that bad looking for a salty edgelord.


----------



## pinkcotton

Crash, you're BEAUTIFUL! <3


----------



## LittleMissPanda

esweeeny said:


> Showing off new animal crossing buttons ^o^
> 
> View attachment 190439



aww, how cute you look! ^.^ love dem buttons, especially Skye! I'm jelly, you have no idea!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Have a gander at my large face.


Spoiler: Meh


----------



## pinkcotton

Sure, why not? HUGE SIDEWAYS IMAGES!


Spoiler



View attachment 191871
View attachment 191872


----------



## piske

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Have a gander at my large face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Meh



I LOVE that lipstick! <3


----------



## Crash

pinklolipop34 said:


> Crash, you're BEAUTIFUL! <3


thank you!!! <3 so are you!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Ghostelle said:


> I LOVE that lipstick! <3



Thanks! It's called Unicorn Blood by Jeffrey Star, his liquid lipstick gives me life!


----------



## intropella

womp. v o v funny story: someone thought i was 14 when I'm actually 21. HAHA


Spoiler:  beware. you may need holy water to wash your eye


----------



## Roel

Spoiler: I'm blue da ba dee da ba daa


----------



## mocha.

back when i actually made an effort lmao



Spoiler: meeeeeeee


----------



## Blueskyy

I guess I was bored during this pic I dunno lol.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

This was me earlier last month, not much has changed
Just got my hair cut tho


Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

That feeling when you're friends with a hot guy on TBT. @_@


----------



## TheMisaMisa




----------



## Nightmares

intropella said:


> womp. v o v funny story: someone thought i was 14 when I'm actually 21. HAHA
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  beware. you may need holy water to wash your eye
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191929



Haha you look nice 

But istg, you get these like young teens looking so old nowadays ;; I'd prefer to look younger but still lmao


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Nightmares said:


> Haha you look nice
> 
> But istg, you get these like young teens looking so old nowadays ;; I'd prefer to look younger but still lmao


I looked older my teenage years. Now I look like I didn't get past my teen years. I stagnated.


----------



## esweeeny

Hey guys


Been a while since i've posted in here :O

My boyfriend and I have been taking my husky longboarding together. Can't wait for those summer adventurrrres again :]

Hope everyone is doing swell!


----------



## intropella

Nightmares said:


> Haha you look nice
> 
> But istg, you get these like young teens looking so old nowadays ;; I'd prefer to look younger but still lmao



hehe. thank you. v o v
yeah, I've seen 14 year girls that look like they are 22. jailbait. it's scary, why do they want to grow up so fast? lol I'm just convincing myself that I still a teenager.


----------



## deercafe

i gotta live up 2 my name u know


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: when you're so tired a double eyelid forms



View attachment 192218


----------



## nostalgibra

All of you are so beautiful!!!


----------



## pinkcotton

nostalgibra said:


> All of you are so beautiful!!!



Omg tysm! ^3^


----------



## Soraru

my avatar.


----------



## Roel

Spoiler: I know I posted like a week ago, but I really like this pic


----------



## Warszawa

Spoiler











Here's a recent pic. B)


----------



## pinkcotton

I'm loving my eveeloution shirt! Best Christmas present ever!


Spoiler: Ugliness Inside



View attachment 192443


----------



## piske

^ That shirt is adorable! <3


----------



## pinkcotton

Ghostelle said:


> ^ That shirt is adorable! <3



Thank you!


----------



## mocha.

pinklolipop34 said:


> I'm loving my eveeloution shirt! Best Christmas present ever!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ugliness Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192443



you're gorgeous! and your top is hella cute too


----------



## pinkcotton

Omg thank you! People are too nice here.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Face reveal! For those who haven't seen anyway:



Spoiler:  





Me and my bestiee


----------



## piske

Nvm ;7;


----------



## nostalgibra

Spoiler







I have horrible lighting in my room, sorrz


----------



## Katelyn

Can't remember if I posted this or not??? Oh well



Spoiler: Here we go


----------



## Capella

Spoiler: spoiler






things have changed


----------



## Haskell

I look like Justin Timberlake. (Is that believable?) Ok?


----------



## laurenx

Spoiler: me






picked up animal crossing again this afternoon so decided to stop by the forums again as well


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: what's happenin


----------



## piichinu

adadsadsa


----------



## Mariah

badgrl2 said:


> -removed-
> -removed-
> 
> yeah...this is me with an iphone camera, supposedly a good camera, messing up badly , further proof that i need the best camera
> 
> edit: also this
> 
> -removed-



 Is this a normal outfit for you? I've never seen anyone dress like that before. Is it a specific style?


----------



## piichinu

Mariah said:


> Is this a normal outfit for you? I've never seen anyone dress like that before. Is it a specific style?



don't know if I'd call it normal, ive had that dress for almost a year and haven't work it out in public because i can't get it to work soo i dunno. normally i wouldn't have the dress and just a skirt or shorts under the oversized sweater so they don't show up + the thigh-highs. the style is probably kfashion i think? i saw a similar outfit on some Korean fashion site once


----------



## kxku

Spoiler: heyheyhey







)


----------



## pinkcotton

kxku said:


> Spoiler: heyheyhey
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192670
> 
> 
> 
> )



You're gorgeous!


----------



## Astarte

Spoiler






On a good day.


----------



## 3skulls

About 3 months old but here is me and my baby kitten Lily.



Spoiler



View attachment 192679




She grew up way to fast. Everyone here looks so beautiful btw.


----------



## Tessie

I pierced my nose today, so happy  



Spoiler


----------



## pinkcotton

Tessie said:


> I pierced my nose today, so happy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg my brother pierced his nose today too!  You're beautiful, by the way.


----------



## Haskell

Is Pink a lesbian now? 


I just made things weird, didn't I?


----------



## pinkcotton

Raskell said:


> Is Pink a lesbian now?
> 
> 
> I just made things weird, didn't I?



No, I just complimented her appearance, I don't think that's the first time you've heard a girl say to another girl "You look so pretty!" Or is it? Lol, yes, you did.


----------



## Haskell

Of course it's not the first time I heard it, Pinklolipop34.


----------



## N a t

badgrl2 said:


> -removed-
> -removed-
> 
> yeah...this is me with an iphone camera, supposedly a good camera, messing up badly , further proof that i need the best camera
> 
> edit: also this
> 
> -removed-



I freaking love your outfit. It's super precious! I'd wear that if I could pull something like that off. But even an over sized sweater doesn't look so cute and stylish when my muffin top touches the sides. -_- I need to kick my diet into maximum ogre-drive.


----------



## Licorice

Astarte said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192675
> 
> 
> On a good day.



GODDESS


----------



## Abbaba

This is me now. 


Spoiler: Do not open



Haha, small picture


----------



## batter.butter.bitter

this is me ^^



Spoiler: hello



]


----------



## lemoncrossing

//deleted


----------



## Loriii

batter.butter.bitter said:


> this is me ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hello
> 
> 
> 
> ]



omg super gorgeous  can I date you?


----------



## Jas0n

I went quad biking in Cape Verde








Spoiler


----------



## SensaiGallade

Throwback to last summer when I finished school 



Spoiler:


----------



## nintendofan85

I figured I'd give an update, since I hadn't uploaded one since the summer at least, maybe the fall. This is the first picture of me I sent here of me not wearing my flannel shirt BTW LOL.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I got a bloody nose. Enjoy.


Spoiler: blood warning


----------



## nintendofan85

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got a bloody nose. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: blood warning



Did you get hurt?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Waking up at 6am for school isn't worth it



Spoiler:


----------



## lemoncrossing

SensaiGallade said:


> Waking up at 6am for school isn't worth it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192837



Same though! Getting up early for school literally sucks.


----------



## 3skulls

Seeing how I goofed up somehow on my last post I will try again -_-

Here I am practicing the art of the selfie


----------



## Peter

Spoiler: when you're too tall for your mirror so have to crouch


----------



## Haskell

Peter said:


> Spoiler: when you're too tall for your mirror so have to crouch



One word: Wow!


----------



## Aquari

Peter said:


> Spoiler: when you're too tall for your mirror so have to crouch



what a wonderful room! i *love* the plants!


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: 2am shork onesie









nyo ho


----------



## vel

gyro said:


> Spoiler: 2am shork onesie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyo ho



left sherk ? is that you ???


Spoiler


----------



## vampiricrogue

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPv8AJdg8eO/

^_^;;


----------



## doveling

me eating broccoli w/ a bit of broccoli on my lip


----------



## rubyy

chinese new year make up


----------



## Candlehearts

Spoiler: My heart says pastel and frilly stuff, but my mind says "Do another dark smokey eye and only wear grey and black"...


----------



## _Dentata

Candlehearts said:


> Spoiler: My heart says pastel and frilly stuff, but my mind says "Do another dark smokey eye and only wear grey and black"...



Your makeup looks lovely, though I probably would have gone with a darker burgundy color


----------



## ZekkoXCX

:0!

It went away!


----------



## Candlehearts

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Your makeup looks lovely, though I probably would have gone with a darker burgundy color



Ahhh I wish I had a color like that!! I'm kind of still trying to figure out how to budget in order to have luxury money to buy makeup and things haha.
Thank you so much! (✪‿✪)ノ


----------



## _Dentata

Peter said:


> Spoiler: when you're too tall for your mirror so have to crouch



You sort of look like Milo Yiannopoulus


----------



## moonford

Chatte_Dentata said:


> You sort of look like Milo Yiannopoulus



That's kinda degrading considering the fact that Milo has disgusting bags under his eyes and a nasty attitude unlike Peter who is a gent.


----------



## seliph

Chatte_Dentata said:


> You sort of look like Milo Yiannopoulus



?Why would you insult Peter like this?


----------



## Nightmares

Idk I'm probably misunderstanding and then someone will get pissed at me or something lmaoo


----------



## Cure Whip

Bloop. uwu



Spoiler


----------



## deSPIRIA

NOOOOOO


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

That moment when you want to do a face reveal but then remember you're ugly AF. :,)


----------



## pinkcotton

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That moment when you want to do a face reveal but then remember you're ugly AF. :,)



Just do it!!!


----------



## Crash

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That moment when you want to do a face reveal but then remember you're ugly AF. :,)


nooo i'm sure you're lovely!!! you should do it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ugh ok here's a horrible quality selfie with Marshal because of what a piece of garbage I am. :^)



Spoiler


----------



## nostalgibra

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ugh ok here's a horrible quality selfie with Marshal because of what a piece of garbage I am. :^)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Cutie cutie cutie!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I think you're exaggerating.  Lol.


----------



## Haskell

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think you're exaggerating.  Lol.



She's not. I don't know why you call yourself ugly. But you probably think that I exaggerate with my looks.​


----------



## Aquari

Raskell said:


> She's not. I don't know why you call yourself ugly. But you probably think that I exaggerate with my looks.​



i think you both look stunning :}


----------



## StarUrchin

No one has seen my face yet. And no one ever will


----------



## seliph

Can we ban compliment baiting from this thread


----------



## Haskell

gyro said:


> Can we ban compliment baiting from this thread



I don't see why.


----------



## forestyne

when u think "oh a face reveal would be an edgy thing to do" but ur 2 ugly 4 that lmao rip me


----------



## toadsworthy

My Aunt, me and my mom after a wine festival! It was very windy



Spoiler: gorgeous Virginia mountain background


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

You, sir, are a good-looking guy.  I genuinely think that.


----------



## The Pennifer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ugh ok here's a horrible quality selfie with Marshal because of what a piece of garbage I am. :^)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You are adorable ❤ ... both you and Marshall ... you remind me of my niece


----------



## pinkcotton

Face Reveal #3


Spoiler: Crappy Lightning








Yes, my hair is always that messy.


----------



## Xme

pinkcotton said:


> Face Reveal #3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crappy Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my hair is always that messy.



You are beautiful


----------



## pinkcotton

Xme said:


> You are beautiful



Why, thank you very much! ^_^


----------



## ali.di.magix

pinkcotton said:


> Face Reveal #3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crappy Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my hair is always that messy.



Duuuude you are pretty af <3


----------



## Jake

Reminder that we do not allow users to post joke pictures, thanks.


----------



## mondogecko9

Jake said:


> Reminder that we do not allow users to post joke pictures, thanks.



Oh Sorry about that! I didn't know, thanks for telling me!


----------



## pinkcotton

MayorOfMagix said:


> Duuuude you are pretty af <3



*scoffs* Yeah right!


----------



## Wish

Spoiler



it's your local piece of **** ayyyyyy :^)


----------



## Oldcatlady

Spoiler: deleted



nope


----------



## ali.di.magix

pinkcotton said:


> *scoffs* Yeah right!



You actually are though lmao

Everyone is actually ~ judging by the few pages I've stalked through


----------



## Haskell

View attachment 193690

Not the best picture but you get the general idea. Those are one of my "lazies" days where I don't care how I look. I'll try to get a better picture today with what I'm wearing... full body... wearing my boots, jeans, leather jacket, et cetera. Lol I don't match today. :c


----------



## Haskell

View attachment 193711


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Looking good♥


----------



## hamster

nope


----------



## ali.di.magix

Why does everyone look so good?!?! Tbt community you are on point <3


----------



## Katelyn

Was snapchatting my boyfriend earlier and I kind of like this one :x



Spoiler: It's kinda big


----------



## lizziety

Spoiler:  Yo it's me







BTW, it's intentionally creepy... annndddd the one I felt the least awkward uploading lol. Enjoy!
I also have more on my profile if you wanna see my narcissistic selfies!


----------



## pinkcotton

Katelyn said:


> Was snapchatting my boyfriend earlier and I kind of like this one :x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's kinda big
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193984



Katelyn, you are absolutely gorgeous!! ^-^


----------



## Katelyn

pinkcotton said:


> Katelyn, you are absolutely gorgeous!! ^-^



Ahh thank you so much!


----------



## Trundle

Spoiler


----------



## Ikatteiru mokkin

Literally me


----------



## Britterbee

First time posting here! I've accidentally dyed my hair purple, I'm told it suits me lol
And that's my cat, I've named her Lolly, because I'm that obsessed.


----------



## Heyden

Britterbee said:


> First time posting here! I've accidentally dyed my hair purple, I'm told it suits me lol
> And that's my cat, I've named her Lolly, because I'm that obsessed.


hey its Britty!!!!!


----------



## spamurai

~deleted​


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Britterbee said:


> First time posting here! I've accidentally dyed my hair purple, I'm told it suits me lol
> And that's my cat, I've named her Lolly, because I'm that obsessed.


I'm obsessed with Lolly's ears. I'm also jealous of your hair. I got my job before I lightened mine enough to go pastel, so now I can't.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Spoiler: Open if you dare







Long time no selfie.​


----------



## Britterbee

Heyden said:


> hey its Britty!!!!!



lol didn't expect to get recognized XD



MozzarellaSticks said:


> I'm obsessed with Lolly's ears. I'm also jealous of your hair. I got my job before I lightened mine enough to go pastel, so now I can't.



Aw that's a shame, the light blonde is still probably really nice though! But I know your struggle, I wanted to go pastel pink but couldn't for a long time because of my job. I was fortunate enough to find a new job that allowed me to have colored hair and piercings. I hope the same for you!


----------



## _Dentata

Candlehearts said:


> Spoiler: My heart says pastel and frilly stuff, but my mind says "Do another dark smokey eye and only wear grey and black"...


----------



## Nicole.

I don't need a Valentine


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Nicole. said:


> I don't need a Valentine
> 
> View attachment 194187



You have like really really nice eyebrows!

ALSO puppies are the best valentines! Looks like her fur is filling in, is she out of her ugly duckling phase?


----------



## Nicole.

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You have like really really nice eyebrows!
> 
> ALSO puppies are the best valentines! Looks like her fur is filling in, is she out of her ugly duckling phase?



Awh thank you! Yes it's definitely thickened since she first got her hair cut


----------



## forestyne

why can't we post joke pictures tho ?? anyway idc what you people think of me, i still think ur all idiots



Spoiler: sorry my parents gave me the ugly btw ??? pls don't judge me 2 hard



syke


----------



## hamster

bbb


----------



## forestyne

Ekcriptia said:


> i don't mean to sound creepy, or be like "oh no you're soooo pretty" and not mean it, but you really are
> i am jealous of those freckles, mine only come out in the summer



thank frend


----------



## forestyne

let's hope my photo disappears into the depths of this thread so nobody has to burn their retinas looking at it ever again


----------



## Nightmares

forestyne said:


> let's hope my photo disappears into the depths of this thread so nobody has to burn their retinas looking at it ever again



Lmaoo you can just delete it if you want


----------



## Aleigh

I haven't posted in here in awhile. I mean, it's not like anyone cares, but it gives me something to do. So here's an update on how I look. Spoiler: I haven't changed and I'm still an ugly 12 y/o boy.


----------



## forestyne

Nightmares said:


> Lmaoo you can just delete it if you want



but it'd still be on the internet forever n all that


----------



## seliph

forestyne said:


> but it'd still be on the internet forever n all that



Then don't upload images at all. Why mention it in several posts and on several pages if you "don't want anyone looking at it ever again"



Spoiler: anyways happy valentine's day









(this is old obv but i wanted to be a funnyman)


----------



## forestyne

gyro said:


> Then don't upload images at all. Why mention it in several posts and on several pages if you "don't want anyone looking at it ever again"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: anyways happy valentine's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is old obv but i wanted to be a funnyman)



its a joke, pal. that's also the only two posts i made about it. several is over three. two is "a few".

nice face btw ??


----------



## seliph

Point still stands either way but either way can we all collectively agree to put our fishing poles away and stop with the "im so horridly ugly" posts


----------



## Dogemon

Ekcriptia said:


> i don't mean to sound creepy, or be like "oh no you're soooo pretty" and not mean it, but you really are
> i am jealous of those freckles, mine only come out in the summer



They are fake in that pic, friend. Your freckles might just be a bit shy to the most likely paler complexion you have in other seasons if you get less sun!


----------



## mogyay

U CAN ALMOST SEE MY COOL WINDWAKER SHIRT

aw man why am i always side ways lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

mogyay said:


> View attachment 194418
> 
> U CAN ALMOST SEE MY COOL WINDWAKER SHIRT
> 
> aw man why am i always side ways lol


can u learn to rotate ur photos


----------



## mogyay

KarlaKGB said:


> can u learn to rotate ur photos



just rotate ur face?


----------



## seliph

mogyay said:


> View attachment 194418
> 
> U CAN ALMOST SEE MY COOL WINDWAKER SHIRT
> 
> aw man why am i always side ways lol









even when sideways


----------



## Locket

You are all so pretty! I'll be back in 5 months  then I'll come share...


----------



## Katelyn

forestyne said:


> let's hope my photo disappears into the depths of this thread so nobody has to burn their retinas looking at it ever again



Ooorrrr you can just delete it instead of fishing for compliments


----------



## Oblivia

Let's drop the talk about fishing for compliments and keep things a bit more friendly.  Some people may not always feel super confident about posting photos and receiving positive feedback can be really helpful, even if it seems they're asking for it or going about things in a way that annoys some of you.  I really don't think it's a big enough deal to warrant replies spanning over 3 pages, so just stick to posting your gorgeous photos and let the small things go.


----------



## brownboy102

--


----------



## vel

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: look me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194429
> No more braces



and look at me, with braces ))))


----------



## Nightmares

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: look me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194429
> No more braces



I'LL JOIN YOU SOON SHSNSNNSNSN


----------



## Crash

mogyay said:


> View attachment 194418
> 
> U CAN ALMOST SEE MY COOL WINDWAKER SHIRT
> 
> aw man why am i always side ways lol


MOG YOU'RE SO BEAUTIFUL IM WHEEZING



Helloxcutiee said:


> Spoiler: Open if you dare
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194175
> 
> 
> 
> Long time no selfie.​


stunning as always :')


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone

Peter said:


> Spoiler: when you're too tall for your mirror so have to crouch



Oooo love your hair!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkcotton said:


> Face Reveal #3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crappy Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my hair is always that messy.



You're so prettyyyyyyyyy <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> I do smile sometimes... not xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Dooooood you look so good!! I love your tattoos ヽ(๏∀๏ )ﾉ

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> View attachment 194418
> 
> U CAN ALMOST SEE MY COOL WINDWAKER SHIRT
> 
> aw man why am i always side ways lol



Hi I don't know u but I must say you're gorgeous 10/10

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Spoiler: look me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194429
> No more braces



You have a gorgeous smile!


----------



## pinkcotton

It's this time of month!


Spoiler: Basic Dog Filter


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler: ****ing ****













Sparro said:


> Spoiler: look me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194429
> No more braces



you look older than i remember!


----------



## mogyay

Crash said:


> MOG YOU'RE SO BEAUTIFUL IM WHEEZING



THANK U MY GODDESS



NewLeaf-Me-Alone said:


> Hi I don't know u but I must say you're gorgeous 10/10



thank u angel you're too kind!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: look me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194429
> No more braces



hawt uwu (!?)


----------



## Indie

Hi I'm pretty cute imo.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: ****ing ****


Ew you're gross


----------



## SockHead

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Ew you're gross



you literally just tore my heart out and pissed on it :{


----------



## Jacob

This angle makes me look a little thicker than normal so I decided to grace TBT with it


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jacob said:


> This angle makes me look a little thicker than normal so I decided to grace TBT with it



dont manspread


----------



## uyumin

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: ****ing ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look older than i remember!



You don't look bad. Better than me tbh.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Jacob said:


> This angle makes me look a little thicker than normal so I decided to grace TBT with it



dad omg

anyway MOI:


----------



## nostalgibra

Spoiler: I got it cut short again~


----------



## SockHead

Dancing shadowsS said:


> You don't look bad.



Dancing shadowsS approved

"you dont look bad"


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

SockHead said:


> you literally just tore my heart out and pissed on it :{


Lies. We all know you're heartless.


----------



## SockHead

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Lies. We all know you're heartless.








yup thats me no heart here guys nothing to see


----------



## Haskell

Spoiler:  Raskell Is Savage


----------



## pinkcotton

Savage.


----------



## Ichiban

h​


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I couldn't find a good recent picture of myself, so here is whatever


----------



## pinkcotton

You're adorable! <3


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## easpa

Tragic is too small a word to describe my appearance in the year of our lord 2017



Spoiler


----------



## vel

Pachireecko said:


> Tragic is too small a word to describe my appearance in the year of our lord 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194723



your pink hair is gr8


----------



## easpa

vel said:


> your pink hair is gr8



ah bless, thank you so much!! I've been dyeing it different colours for about 2 years now but I've kind of settled on purple/pink because the dye is the cheapest I think it suits me the most


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Pachireecko said:


> Tragic is too small a word to describe my appearance in the year of our lord 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194723



What the heck you are such a cutie I love your hair!!!


----------



## f11

Spoiler: shezamystery













Spoiler: pt2










hey y'all​


----------



## Elphie

f11 said:


> Spoiler: shezamystery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pt2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey y'all​



I love Costco too


----------



## nostalgibra

f11 said:


> Spoiler: shezamystery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pt2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey y'all​



Fab!


----------



## Trundle

Pachireecko said:


> Tragic is too small a word to describe my appearance in the year of our lord 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194723



O L D F A C E
L
D
F
A
C
E

You may remember me as MrMr or Trundle.


----------



## Haskell

Apple2013 said:


> O L D F A C E
> L
> D
> F
> A
> C
> E
> 
> You may remember me as MrMr or Trundle.



You looked different from the last time you posted here.

Haha! c: The hair is unique! ;p


----------



## forestyne

Spoiler: kek im tired so goodnite


----------



## easpa

Apple2013 said:


> O L D F A C E
> L
> D
> F
> A
> C
> E
> 
> You may remember me as MrMr or Trundle.



yessss of course! With the exception of some of the staff, yours is one of the only names I've recognised since I started posting here again. And I hope that old face comment comes from you remembering me from years ago and not because I look like someone's granddad??


----------



## Jake

it's been a while



Spoiler


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm unsure about what I'm doing in this photo...



Spoiler:


----------



## pinkcotton

Jake said:


> it's been a while
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



So THAT'S what you look like. Lol.


----------



## Jake

pinkcotton said:


> So THAT'S what you look like. Lol.



Well yeah, minus the placental face mask


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: what's happenin














Jake said:


> it's been a while
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





SockHead said:


> yup thats me no heart here guys nothing to see



wow would you look at tbt's finest


----------



## SockHead

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: what's happenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow would you look at tbt's finest



nah nah u da best man yah


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> nah nah u da best man yah



i think he was just trying to quote me but accidentally quoted your post too :\


----------



## Haskell

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: what's happenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow would you look at tbt's finest



u r da bomb . com


----------



## Trundle

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: what's happenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow would you look at tbt's finest



next time get me some more thigh


----------



## SockHead

Jake said:


> i think he was just trying to quote me but accidentally quoted your post too :\



i think u need to cool it or i will report you


----------



## okaimii

deleted~


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler







Well, this is me. FACE REVEAL!


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: if found please return to your nearest johnny joestar


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Some updates


----------



## pinkcotton

OMG MrKisstoefur, YOUR CHILD IS SO PRECIOUS! ♡


----------



## scotch

ADORABLE CHILD OMG


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Jacob

Spoiler:  Photography Student Took These



[IMGs]


----------



## Trundle

Jacob said:


> Spoiler:  Photography Student Took These



jacob you have officially moved from cute to hot

- - - Post Merge - - -

i like your sweater

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have a man-crush


----------



## vel

Jacob said:


> Spoiler:  Photography Student Took These



second photo is aesthetic i would like it on instagram


----------



## SockHead

#jacob4breakfastclub


----------



## pinkcotton

Me again! ♡


Spoiler: Hiiee


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO

This thread is making me feel VERY OLD.....

Anayways here's me...https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=ca616571bfae173d04e338c9a3fea787&oe=593B4D3B

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9e3a1208646d5cd688a9d019a5111b7a&oe=5965401D

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=fad0fec6be54ab368f334c6d4c84c5c9&oe=596532B8

^^^^ that last one is no makeup just a SC filter


----------



## nostalgibra

All of you ladies are so gorgeous ♥


----------



## BrinaLouWho

OoMayorSummeroO said:


> This thread is making me feel VERY OLD.....
> 
> Anayways here's me...https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=ca616571bfae173d04e338c9a3fea787&oe=593B4D3B
> 
> https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9e3a1208646d5cd688a9d019a5111b7a&oe=5965401D
> 
> https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=fad0fec6be54ab368f334c6d4c84c5c9&oe=596532B8
> 
> ^^^^ that last one is no makeup just a SC filter



You are stunning oh my goodness!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Ahhhh everyones so pretty ♪
I guess I'll probably post one later as well


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO

BrinaLouWho said:


> You are stunning oh my goodness!!



Can I be brutally honest??? I don't think I have EVER been called "stunning'...not to my knowledge at least!!!!! ESPECIALLY NOW!!! maybe when I was in my 20's but since having kids (which I had my first  at 24) my body has been kinda wrecked lol. hence all the neck up pix. I was always a dancer, an athlete a naturally fit and toned girl...then I had kids lol and well..now I'm not...but one thing I can say is that even though I was prettier or "hotter" back then...I HATED myself. Now, I may not look as good but I LOVE who I AM *not aesthetically* on the inside and am TOTALLY comfortable with all aspects of ME...I have ALWAYS HAD MAAAAAAJOR issues taking compliments...id always say "No" or "Youre crazy"....now I am learning to say "thanks"...so "thanks!!!"

 I gotta scroll back and look at some of the pix yall have posted!!!! I haven't really gotten to, but from what the general consensus seems to be is that we have a LARGE ARRAY OF GORGEOUS WOMEN/GIRLS/BOYS/MEN!!!


----------



## cIementine

OoMayorSummeroO said:


> Can I be brutally honest??? I don't think I have EVER been called "stunning'...not to my knowledge at least!!!!! ESPECIALLY NOW!!! maybe when I was in my 20's but since having kids (which I had my first  at 24) my body has been kinda wrecked lol. hence all the neck up pix. I was always a dancer, an athlete a naturally fit and toned girl...then I had kids lol and well..now I'm not...but one thing I can say is that even though I was prettier or "hotter" back then...I HATED myself. Now, I may not look as good but I LOVE who I AM *not aesthetically* on the inside and am TOTALLY comfortable with all aspects of ME...I have ALWAYS HAD MAAAAAAJOR issues taking compliments...id always say "No" or "Youre crazy"....now I am learning to say "thanks"...so "thanks!!!"
> 
> I gotta scroll back and look at some of the pix yall have posted!!!! I haven't really gotten to, but from what the general consensus seems to be is that we have a LARGE ARRAY OF GORGEOUS WOMEN/GIRLS/BOYS/MEN!!!



this was such a great, uplifting comment to read??? you're v. beautiful and i'm glad you're learning to love yourself and take compliments!!


----------



## Abbaba

Heeey guuys 
Happy International Womans' Day! 


Spoiler: Itsa meee, hheheeee











Oooh ma goodnesss, didn't realise the picture was that biiggg


----------



## pinkcotton

Abbaba said:


> Heeey guuys
> Happy International Womans' Day!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Itsa meee, hheheeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh ma goodnesss, didn't realise the picture was that biiggg



Lol, I in my post I also used the Flower Crown filter! ^_^


----------



## Abbaba

pinkcotton said:


> Lol, I in my post I also used the Flower Crown filter! ^_^



Oh! I didn't even realise! I usually just scroll past everyone's face in an attempt to just get past all your beautifulness to stop the jealousy demon coming out of me.


----------



## pinkcotton

Abbaba said:


> Oh! I didn't even realise! I usually just scroll past everyone's face in an attempt to just get past all your beautifulness to stop the jealousy demon coming out of me.



You're beautiful!!


----------



## unpoetic

hi



Spoiler


----------



## watercolorwish

gonna take selfies in a few days since i left my phone at school before break but for now have this pic of 5 yo me in italy almost being consumed by a horse  great childhood


----------



## Abbaba

pinkcotton said:


> You're beautiful!!



Aww thanks! ^^


----------



## Aquari

poyonomatopoeia said:


> gonna take selfies in a few days since i left my phone at school before break but for now have this pic of 5 yo me in italy almost being consumed by a horse View attachment 195402 great childhood



what a beautiful horse


----------



## forestyne

poyonomatopoeia said:


> gonna take selfies in a few days since i left my phone at school before break but for now have this pic of 5 yo me in italy almost being consumed by a horse View attachment 195402 great childhood



crying, what a beautiful shot


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Just a lil' picture 
n.n


----------



## arle

SEFLIE TIME
















and an obligatory pinkie pie cosplay pic


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> View attachment 195408
> 
> Just a lil' picture
> n.n



HOLY EYEBROWS BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THOSE ARE SOME AMAZINGLY PERF BROWS!!!! beautitful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



arle said:


> SEFLIE TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an obligatory pinkie pie cosplay pic




Ok first of all.............YOUR TEETH ARE PEFECT AND I AM BEYOND JEALOUS!!!! Secondly, youre so pretty and in such a refreshingly natural way.  I love it. I LOVE THE FRICKIN WOLVES!!!! WTF how do I get some wolves?


----------



## avvie

What an awesome idea! Heres me in Epcot, drinking Japanese Beer with a frozen foam on the top!


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO

Abbaba said:


> Heeey guuys
> Happy International Womans' Day!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Itsa meee, hheheeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh ma goodnesss, didn't realise the picture was that biiggg




Look how young and pretty you are!!! My God...to be whatever age you are lol. seriously though I can like see the innocence and purity radiating off of you even WITH that "every girl uses this filter" filter!!!
beautiful!


----------



## Abbaba

OoMayorSummeroO said:


> Look how young and pretty you are!!! My God...to be whatever age you are lol. seriously though I can like see the innocence and purity radiating off of you even WITH that "every girl uses this filter" filter!!!
> beautiful!



Haha, thank you so much! I've never really been complimented that much on how I look ^^ Thank you a lot :')


----------



## arle

OoMayorSummeroO said:


> Ok first of all.............YOUR TEETH ARE PEFECT AND I AM BEYOND JEALOUS!!!! Secondly, youre so pretty and in such a refreshingly natural way.  I love it. I LOVE THE FRICKIN WOLVES!!!! WTF how do I get some wolves?



I'M BLUSHING THIS MADE ME SO HAPPY ;_; I get really self conscious about my teeth cuz they're stained from coffee and still kinda crooked despite having had braces so this really made me feel better XD <3

The wolves I'm with are actually high content wolfdogs that are too wolfy to be adopted out, so they reside in a wolfdog scantuary called Howling Woods in southern new jersey! You get to visit their enclosure and pet them!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

OoMayorSummeroO said:


> HOLY EYEBROWS BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THOSE ARE SOME AMAZINGLY PERF BROWS!!!! beautitful.



 thanks so much! I was blessed with the naturally thick eyebrows and I got them done over the summer and I've always kept their shape sine then, I've never used any eyebrow pencile/powder/gel... only a bit of clear gel here and then to make the hairs stay in place


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> View attachment 195408
> 
> Just a lil' picture
> n.n



Wow, you're beautiful!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wow, you're beautiful!



Thanks so much <3 I really appreciate it~


----------



## brownboy102

Spoiler: Had to get dressed up, thought I might share


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: Had to get dressed up, thought I might share
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195426



dang aparro looking fresh


----------



## toadsworthy

Spoiler: look how cute this dog is


----------



## Haskell

toadsworthy said:


> Spoiler: look how cute this dog is
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195543



I can't tell if the dog is real or a stuffed animal.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

toadsworthy said:


> Spoiler: look how cute this dog is
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195543



IS THAT YOU????  oh my gosh!! you look so handsome and beautiful!!!

oh! and the dog is cute too <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> Spoiler: look how cute this dog is
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195543



Hehe, I can't tell who's cuter, you or the dog!


----------



## seliph

toadsworthy said:


> Spoiler: look how cute this dog is
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195543



10/10 good doggo


----------



## toadsworthy

lol at all these comments thanks everyone, the dog is not mine btw. But I stole it from a friend


----------



## B e t h a n y

pretty sure than in my 4 years of tbt I've never posted here, so here are some beautiful photos of Beth: 



Spoiler:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

B e t h a n y said:


> pretty sure than in my 4 years of tbt I've never posted here, so here are some beautiful photos of Beth:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195621 View attachment 195622



Sitcks m leggy out real far


----------



## B e t h a n y

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sitcks m leggy out real far



Beth: frog or girl


----------



## Haskell

B e t h a n y said:


> pretty sure than in my 4 years of tbt I've never posted here, so here are some beautiful photos of Beth:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195621 View attachment 195622



Okay. I don't know what to say!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Every other person on SnapChat: "cute filter"



Spoiler: Me on SnapChat:


----------



## B e t h a n y

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Every other person on SnapChat: "cute filter"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me on SnapChat:



AHAHAHA same same


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

B e t h a n y said:


> AHAHAHA same same



I literally cry every time I look at it. Hence the spoiler.


----------



## Haskell

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Every other person on SnapChat: "cute filter"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me on SnapChat:



Haha! I've never used SnapChat... 

Actually... I "stole" a friends phone once and started... using... SnapChat...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Raskell said:


> Haha! I've never used SnapChat...
> 
> Actually... I "stole" a friends phone once and started... using... SnapChat...



I literally just use it for the filters every once in a while, and to stalk my few friends that have lives? I don't post at all


----------



## Haskell

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I literally just use it for the filters every once in a while, and to stalk my few friends that have lives? I don't post at all



That's a good thing, Mom! >3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Raskell said:


> That's a good thing, Mom! >3



You're right, Mom's shouldn't take selfies.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Edit what was that hm


----------



## Haskell

B e t h a n y said:


> Edit what was that hm



Was that more pictures of you? Before you edit?


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO

Raskell said:


> I can't tell if the dog is real or a stuffed animal.



my thoughts exactly

- - - Post Merge - - -



B e t h a n y said:


> pretty sure than in my 4 years of tbt I've never posted here, so here are some beautiful photos of Beth:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195621 View attachment 195622



wheres that pretty face of yours?!?!?! I don't wanna see yer phone! I wanna see yer face!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> You're right, Mom's shouldn't take selfies.




whoa whoa whoa IM A MOM AND I TAKE SELFIES!!!!!!! Why shouldn't we be allowed to take selfies? am I missing something?! I have snapchat and take selfies with my girls a lot (the lil one who is 3 LOVES ALL THE FILTERS) and we share them but only with family and friends.

 TINDER....THATS something moms should never use or do....*nods*


----------



## B e t h a n y

OoMayorSummeroO said:


> wheres that pretty face of yours?!?!?! I don't wanna see yer phone! I wanna see yer face!!



are you sure, I don't think so ew


----------



## Haskell

B e t h a n y said:


> are you sure, I don't think so ew



I'm sure Beth is sure. That's ew.


----------



## made08

I'm on my phone so I'm hoping my attachment worked. But this is the best selfie I've ever taken.


----------



## Haskell

made08 said:


> View attachment 195744
> 
> I'm on my phone so I'm hoping my attachment worked. But this is the best selfie I've ever taken.



Beautiful. Love that sweater! >3


----------



## made08

Aw thank you :3 I was actually in the changing room of a thrift store trying it on when I took this. I bought it


----------



## scotch

made08 said:


> View attachment 195744
> 
> I'm on my phone so I'm hoping my attachment worked. But this is the best selfie I've ever taken.



r u wearing makeup?


----------



## made08

Nah, I hardly ever do. I think I may have been wearing chapstick in this photo though because my lips look shiny. The quality of my phone camera is just low enough so that you can't see my blackheads


----------



## B e t h a n y

made08 said:


> View attachment 195744
> 
> I'm on my phone so I'm hoping my attachment worked. But this is the best selfie I've ever taken.



aw you're so pretty c: I love your hair!


----------



## made08

B e t h a n y said:


> aw you're so pretty c: I love your hair!



Aw thank you so much! I dye my peekaboo highlights myself. My hair is kind of weird so I rlly appreciate the compliment


----------



## Ichiban

made08 said:


> View attachment 195744
> 
> I'm on my phone so I'm hoping my attachment worked. But this is the best selfie I've ever taken.



qt


----------



## made08

FreeHelium said:


> qt



Hehehe thank u I'm blushing


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO

made08 said:


> View attachment 195744
> 
> I'm on my phone so I'm hoping my attachment worked. But this is the best selfie I've ever taken.[/QUOTE
> 
> Youre quite beautiful! Id LOVE to get my hands on that face! Your eyebrows! That bone structure! *gasp* between you and PinkCotton I would have a FIELD DAY doing make up on you both! Itd be like painting these two gorgeous canvases


----------



## made08

OoMayorSummeroO said:


> made08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195744
> 
> I'm on my phone so I'm hoping my attachment worked. But this is the best selfie I've ever taken.[/QUOTE
> 
> Youre quite beautiful! Id LOVE to get my hands on that face! Your eyebrows! That bone structure! *gasp* between you and PinkCotton I would have a FIELD DAY doing make up on you both! Itd be like painting these two gorgeous canvases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha omg thank you that's really generous!
Click to expand...


----------



## pinkcotton

OoMayorSummeroO said:


> between you and PinkCotton I would have a FIELD DAY doing make up on you both! Itd be like painting these two gorgeous canvases



Omg you're too nice! XD My face is a canvas! *throws paint on my face*


----------



## idcjazmin

i've posted here before but i'm conceited and want everyone to look at pics of me lol btw i love the dog filter on snapchat ​


Spoiler










Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## B e t h a n y

idcjazmin said:


> i've posted here before but i'm conceited and want everyone to look at pics of me lol btw i love the dog filter on snapchat ​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195835



you're so pretty omg I actually love your hair

I seem to like everyone else's hair, mine is so boring lmao


----------



## PuellaMagiMe

I look like this! 



Spoiler: am smol pink fluff


----------



## idcjazmin

B e t h a n y said:


> you're so pretty omg I actually love your hair
> 
> I seem to like everyone else's hair, mine is so boring lmao



omg thank you so much! my hair hates me rn because i keep dyeing it loool

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuellaMagiMe said:


> I look like this!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: am smol pink fluff
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195838



you are so pretty! i love love love your cheek piercings, my best friend had hers done a while ago! you have a really nice smile too!


----------



## PuellaMagiMe

aww thankyou so much! <3 hehe I love them too :') but it hurt so SO SO much when I got them done T^T


----------



## Corrie

Not my bedroom lol



Spoiler


----------



## idcjazmin

Corrie said:


> Not my bedroom lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



you're so pretty! and you look just like one of my friends!


----------



## ali.di.magix

PuellaMagiMe said:


> I look like this!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: am smol pink fluff
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195838



Holy crap...you are so pretty omg ♡♡


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Just took this pic like 10 min ago. If I look really tired, it's because I am...


Spoiler: plz don't click here



removed


That moment when your cat is prettier than you are


----------



## nostalgibra

Does the 'b' in tbt stand for 'beauty'???? *heart eyes emoji @everyone*


----------



## AmyLilu

w.w who is this mug?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Corrie said:


> Not my bedroom lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Whoa.  What?!  You look like a supermodel, how is that even possible to be that pretty?!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

i love denim jackets 


Spoiler


----------



## Corrie

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Whoa.  What?!  You look like a supermodel, how is that even possible to be that pretty?!





idcjazmin said:


> you're so pretty! and you look just like one of my friends!



Thank you!! You two are so kind! ;w;


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: For the Umbra!


----------



## idcjazmin

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: For the Umbra!



awww how cute are you?! ;u;


----------



## mogyay

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: For the Umbra!



aw bowie ur totes model material!!!


----------



## dearjenna

idkheresmyfaceorsomething



Spoiler


----------



## idcjazmin

dearjenna said:


> idkheresmyfaceorsomething
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



you're so pretty! ;u; i love your hair color


----------



## dearjenna

idcjazmin said:


> you're so pretty! ;u; i love your hair color



Aw thanks! :3


----------



## forestyne

dearjenna said:


> idkheresmyfaceorsomething
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ah you're so pretty +__+


----------



## tumut

so I felt kinda cute












Spoiler:


----------



## glow

(✿◠‿◠) i feel dead inside (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## idcjazmin

glow said:


> (✿◠‿◠) i feel dead inside (◡‿◡✿)



i am literally blown away by ur beauty

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> so I felt kinda cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



you're sooo cute !  aww


----------



## mogyay

glow said:


> (✿◠‿◠) i feel dead inside (◡‿◡✿)



CRYIN AT UR BEAUTY


----------



## TheOtherHatedGuy

Omg you people are lovely.





(Being underaged I'm not gonna give away any pics but I can always give a detailed description. :3)


----------



## Xerolin

Dixx said:


> so I felt kinda cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



u wot m8


----------



## strawberrigod

i posted a pic here like a year ago ;-; here is current me <3

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## idcjazmin

strawberrigod said:


> View attachment 196034
> 
> i posted a pic here like a year ago ;-; here is current me <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



omg you're so pretty &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## SockHead

glow said:


> IMG]~[/IMG]
> 
> (✿◠‿◠) i feel dead inside (◡‿◡✿)



whats wrong who did this to you


----------



## keef_kogane

Kind of old, but yeah.  That me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

I look like human garbage.


----------



## Corrie

glow said:


> (✿◠‿◠) i feel dead inside (◡‿◡✿)



I'd love for you to do my makeup.


----------



## idcjazmin

Spoiler: it's me again


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: yain't


----------



## idcjazmin

gyro said:


> Spoiler: yain't



are ur shades actually gucci tho


----------



## seliph

idcjazmin said:


> are ur shades actually gucci tho



no they were like 2 for $5 lmao


----------



## vel

gyro said:


> Spoiler: yain't



thought that was part of the filter tbh


----------



## brownboy102

gyro said:


> Spoiler: yain't



cut your hair koifish


----------



## seliph

Sparro said:


> cut your hair koifish



I Will Never


----------



## carp

here's todays selfie lol


​


----------



## idcjazmin

carp said:


> here's todays selfie lol
> 
> View attachment 196218​



aww ;u;


----------



## piichinu

Spoiler: hehe













Spoiler: boogie (if u don't get it ignore it it's not fur u)


----------



## idcjazmin

i cant believe im posting here again


Spoiler


----------



## vel

idcjazmin said:


> i cant believe im posting here again
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196244View attachment 196245



what brand is your glasses, i've been trying to find em everywhere ;;


----------



## idcjazmin

vel said:


> what brand is your glasses, i've been trying to find em everywhere ;;



they're ray bans! *these* are the specific ones i have


----------



## Kanapachi

badgrl2 said:


> Spoiler: hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boogie (if u don't get it ignore it it's not fur u)



Proud to be a furry


----------



## moonford

idcjazmin said:


> i cant believe im posting here again
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196244View attachment 196245



You're beautiful. c:


----------



## piichinu

Kanapachi said:


> Proud to be a furry



whom you are?


----------



## idcjazmin

Whiteflamingo said:


> You're beautiful. c:



aww thank you :')


----------



## moonford

idcjazmin said:


> aww thank you :')



No problem. c:


----------



## pinkcotton

This is the face behind the screen! ^^


Spoiler: Teeth Reveal


----------



## idcjazmin

pinkcotton said:


> This is the face behind the screen! ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Teeth Reveal



aww, you're adorable!


----------



## pinkcotton

idcjazmin said:


> aww, you're adorable!



Thank you! <3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

Still human trash. I haven't changed a bit but my hair got a little longer, so it's not like the trash bag has torn open and is just making everyone disgusted with life.


----------



## kxku

Spoiler: eyy its me


----------



## idcjazmin

kxku said:


> Spoiler: eyy its me



you are so pretty! your smile is absolutely beautiful :')


----------



## B e t h a n y

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Still human trash. I haven't changed a bit but my hair got a little longer, so it's not like the trash bag has torn open and is just making everyone disgusted with life.




Exposed


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: I thought it was about time to switch up my look.


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: ik i just posted but i got a new hat









will lighting stop making me look like a ghost we will never know


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

B e t h a n y said:


> View attachment 196314
> Exposed



How'd you find another one of my secret hidden photos!? Might I never stop being exposed?! 




Find out on the next episode of Dragon Ball Z


----------



## pinkcotton

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: I thought it was about time to switch up my look.



Omg Jav. I will give you everything I own for the switch...please. Love your signature by the way!  Nothing like a good game of Loteria.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: I thought it was about time to switch up my look.



My kidney's still for sale for that switch, if you're interested. 





I really do love that picture though. Something about it just works.


----------



## B e t h a n y

queen pear



Spoiler:


----------



## idcjazmin

B e t h a n y said:


> View attachment 196618 queen pear
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196619



your bedroom is so cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Spoiler: ik i just posted but i got a new hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will lighting stop making me look like a ghost we will never know



your hair is so pretty! i wish mine was that long


----------



## B e t h a n y

idcjazmin said:


> your bedroom is so cute



thank you, it has to be with the amount of time I spend in there.


----------



## moonford

B e t h a n y said:


> View attachment 196618 queen pear
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196619



Your FACE is art!


----------



## B e t h a n y

Whiteflamingo said:


> Your FACE is art!


Ikr that pear is art

 You're so sweet, thank you


----------



## seliph

idcjazmin said:


> your hair is so pretty! i wish mine was that long



Aaa ty I actually intend to grow it out a little more, probably closer to mid-back


----------



## forestyne

i have no dignity left



Spoiler: dont dead open inside



delet lol


----------



## idcjazmin

forestyne said:


> i have no dignity left
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dont dead open inside
> 
> 
> 
> delet lol



this is so unfair


----------



## forestyne

idcjazmin said:


> this is so unfair



There are still previous pictures of me in this thread  I'd save yourself while you still can


----------



## idcjazmin

forestyne said:


> There are still previous pictures of me in this thread  I'd save yourself while you still can



R U SERIOUS YOU ARE SO CUTE??


----------



## Nightmares

forestyne said:


> There are still previous pictures of me in this thread  I'd save yourself while you still can



Yeah, I don't want to take the risk of burning my retinas ;D


----------



## SensaiGallade

5am is too early...



Spoiler:


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: A look, featuring my Bowie poster (and my Bowie shirt, though you can't see it).


----------



## Aquari

Spoiler: crazy plant lady herself (kinda blurry sorry)



boop, deleted


----------



## moonford

Teabagel said:


> Spoiler: crazy plant lady herself (kinda blurry sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196730



YAAAAASSSSS!!!

You really do look like a crazy plant lady, amazing. XD
I love how clear your skin is, jealous.


----------



## Zura

Haven't posted here in awhile so I guess I'll make an update.



Spoiler: Business Vaati






I don't know why it's rotated but if you twist your neck just right, it'll be easier to see


----------



## hamster

dang. i used to dress so differently 0.o


----------



## carp

Cherub said:


> i quite like my outfit today
> 
> View attachment 196745



ur soc colour is so cute im deceased


----------



## moonford

Cherub said:


> i quite like my outfit today
> 
> View attachment 196745



Love those colours together, beige is a nice colour with brown. It's nice with anything really.


----------



## hamster

d'aww thank you both


----------



## forestyne

idcjazmin said:


> R U SERIOUS YOU ARE SO CUTE??



this is a conspiracy
thank you though



I'M NOT FISHING FOR COMPLIMENTS BUGGER OFF


----------



## Duzzel

Since it's late, I figured I'd share since not many will see it ;p



Spoiler: heyo





courtesy of my insta and also snapchat ~


----------



## pinkcotton

Here's a pic! n.n



Spoiler: Hello ♡


----------



## pinkcotton

Double post.


----------



## seliph

Duzzel said:


> Since it's late, I figured I'd share since not many will see it ;p



a+ hair m8ey


----------



## Duzzel

thx homeslice
it's a lot of work


----------



## pinkcotton

Post glitch?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

pinkcotton said:


> Here's a pic! n.n
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hello ♡



So beautiful!!! ♡♡♡


----------



## Abbaba

Hey… for a bunch of Nintendo nerds we're pretty good looking. For a bunch of nerds as well


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## strawberrywine

Aerate said:


>



I love your faucet


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: A look, featuring my Bowie poster (and my Bowie shirt, though you can't see it).



Holy cow you're beautiful! That hair! <3


----------



## Cailey

space bunzzzz ≧◡≦






and this was taken like last week ~




​


----------



## Nightmares

Aerate said:


>



Beer shampoo lmfao


----------



## Bowie

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Holy cow you're beautiful! That hair! <3



Well, thanks a lot!


----------



## SkyeHigh420

^ rude crude and tattoo !! _Just kidding I'm your average red haired weirdo_  


- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah *POKEMON*


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

SkyeHigh420 said:


> View attachment 197150


LIZZER! it's so smol! <3


----------



## SkyeHigh420

KaydeeKrunk said:


> LIZZER! it's so smol! <3


 I'm assuming by your adorable avatar "snek" you like _"reptilers"_  hehe That is an image of my bearded dragon last year. He was such a tiny little boy back then lol now he's way bigger. thankfully he still loves having his picture taken :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

SkyeHigh420 said:


> I'm assuming by your adorable avatar "snek" you like _"reptilers"_  hehe That is an image of my bearded dragon last year. He was such a tiny little boy back then lol now he's way bigger. thankfully he still loves having his picture taken :3



Yeah my avi is my snake Bowie! I love all reptiles. They're so cute and scaley!


----------



## toycapsule

12


----------



## SensaiGallade

toycapsule said:


> it's me ya boy, toy!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloorp bloorp 97% of my pictures feature ✌dunno why i also make really goofy facies, i can't help it, goofy faces are in MY DNA.
> yes i know i look 12 leave me alone ( ಥ н ಥ )
> 
> hey though 20tbt for whoever can guess my actual age



17?


----------



## cIementine

toycapsule said:


> it's me ya boy, toy!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloorp bloorp 97% of my pictures feature ✌dunno why i also make really goofy facies, i can't help it, goofy faces are in MY DNA.
> yes i know i look 12 leave me alone ( ಥ н ಥ )
> 
> hey though 20tbt for whoever can guess my actual age



randall from monsters inc is such an icon


----------



## toycapsule

12


----------



## jiny

toycapsule said:


> it's me ya boy, toy!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloorp bloorp 97% of my pictures feature ✌dunno why i also make really goofy facies, i can't help it, goofy faces are in MY DNA.
> yes i know i look 12 leave me alone ( ಥ н ಥ )
> 
> hey though 20tbt for whoever can guess my actual age



you're so cute! and 19?


----------



## toycapsule

xii said:


> you're so cute! and 19?



You are too sweet. ;o; Thank you!!! And ooo close!


----------



## Dogeater909

toycapsule said:


> You are too sweet. ;o; Thank you!!! And ooo close!



19?????????


----------



## hestu

toycapsule said:


> it's me ya boy, toy!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloorp bloorp 97% of my pictures feature ✌dunno why i also make really goofy facies, i can't help it, goofy faces are in MY DNA.
> yes i know i look 12 leave me alone ( ಥ н ಥ )
> 
> hey though 20tbt for whoever can guess my actual age



ahhh i love your haircut, super cute!!  and are you 20??


----------



## britters

I just went blonde again. (Also realized you can't see my piercings in either of these. lol.)


----------



## SockHead

2016





2017





i work at a theatre and im about to quit


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

SockHead said:


> 2016
> 
> 
> 2017
> [img]
> 
> i work at a theatre and im about to quit[/QUOTE]Where them birthday pics at??


----------



## r a t

NOTHING TO SEE HERE BYE


----------



## Lancelot

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: lol watch me delete this in 0.93742379 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i also look a lot younger than i am ew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197304



Rosie please


----------



## Rasha

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: lol watch me delete this in 0.93742379 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i also look a lot younger than i am ew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197304



please Rosie


----------



## jiny

toycapsule said:


> You are too sweet. ;o; Thank you!!! And ooo close!



21 ?! haha


----------



## pinkcotton

Rosetti said:


> snip



HOLY COW, LOOK AT THAT BONE STRUCTURE! That jawline though...<3 <3


----------



## r a t

pinkcotton said:


> HOLY COW, LOOK AT THAT BONE STRUCTURE! That jawline though...<3 <3



I promise it's just the b&w filter but ty omg


----------



## pinkcotton

Oh Rosie, please. Don't be modest.


----------



## SockHead

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Where them birthday pics at??



they are in the future this weekend


----------



## Thunder

SockHead said:


> 2016
> 
> 
> 2017
> [img]
> i work at a theatre and im about to quit[/QUOTE]
> 
> all this time, mark ruffalo was browsing tbt under our noses


----------



## mogyay

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: lol watch me delete this in 0.93742379 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i also look a lot younger than i am ew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197304



the most beautiful thing i ever saw save me


----------



## Mink777

delete


----------



## Oblivia

Hey guys!  Just a reminder:



Murray said:


> No more fake pictures please. Many people struggle enough as it is to muster up the courage to post here so sharing random google images doesn't help. You may receive a warning/infraction if it continues.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (also don't forget post quality rules still apply here)



Please use the thread for its intended purpose and only post actual photos of yourself.  Thanks!


----------



## toxapex

"Yeah im EMO who h*cking cares"




Why does the image keep displaying sideways. I s2g I'll start crytyping. I'll do it


----------



## Dreamy Luigi




----------



## piichinu

hoo hoo hoo


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

badgrl2 said:


> hoo hoo hoo



a queen


----------



## Nightmares

Here's a pretty recent picture of me ^^

I think I might have been high in this picture but oh well lmfao



Spoiler


----------



## Esphas

badgrl2 said:


> hoo hoo hoo



i feel like there's a ghost in this picture somewhere


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Looked adorable the other day 



Spoiler: Boop



View attachment 197587


----------



## jiny

it's my 13th birthday so i can post here now? 



Spoiler: woot











felt pretty for this occasion


----------



## Seroja

xii said:


> it's my 13th birthday so i can post here now?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felt pretty for this occasion



happy birthday!! enjoy being 13 <3 and your eyes are soooo beautiful!


----------



## B e t h a n y

badgrl2 said:


> hoo hoo hoo



your hair, I'm jealous


----------



## jiny

Seroja said:


> happy birthday!! enjoy being 13 <3 and your eyes are soooo beautiful!



aaa thank you!! it means a lot


----------



## Flare

Maybe one of these days I'll post myself here!
Gonna think about it though.


----------



## Bones

Technically from February, but I guess it'll do.


----------



## Xandra

Bones said:


> View attachment 197716
> 
> Technically from February, but I guess it'll do.



I love your haircut


----------



## jiny

ik i just posted a picture but-



Spoiler: h


----------



## Bones

Xandra said:


> I love your haircut



Thanks~ it's a real pain to actually get it to look that nice inrl. lol

Hair is such a fussy thing.


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## B e t h a n y

..


----------



## Mr. Cat

I'm androgynous though.


Spoiler


----------



## onionpudding

Uploaded this to my instagram earlier lol this is also my look for today.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Spoiler: Hello friends ♥


----------



## pinkcotton

Helloxcutiee said:


> ~



Can I have your hair, necklace, shirt, glasses- Okay, you know what? Let's just switch bodies.


----------



## Oblivia

When your hair is >3ft long and can no longer fit in one selfie.



Spoiler: I need an intervention


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> When your hair is >3ft long and can no longer fit in one selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I need an intervention



Oblivia continuing to bury my hair length 90 ft below the ground

How long did that take to grow oml


----------



## pinkcotton

I've never seen you before @Oblivia! In addition to being an AMZING administrator, you're hella gorgeous?! owo

gyro don't worry your hair will always be damn fine &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## watercolorwish

Spoiler: beware ur in for a scare






 used my phone to hide the dark void around my eyes from staying up till 5 am every night


----------



## pinkcotton

poyonomatopoeia said:


> dark void around my eyes from staying up till 5 am every night



*puts hand on shoulder* I can relate.


----------



## watercolorwish

pinkcotton said:


> *puts hand on shoulder* I can relate.



its a curse


----------



## pinkcotton

poyonomatopoeia said:


> its a curse



It's because of this damn forum.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Oblivia said:


> When your hair is >3ft long and can no longer fit in one selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I need an intervention


Are you sure you aren't Rapunzel? omg

 post made without offensive motive , you acc look super nice <3 but damn , that hair!


----------



## amanda1983

Oblivia said:


> When your hair is >3ft long and can no longer fit in one selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I need an intervention



You have wayyyyyy more patience than I do!! Whenever my hair grows long enough to sit on, that's my cue to get it all cut off (to my shoulders or ears) ASAP. My hair grows very thick, and very fast, and thrives on neglect. I only realise how much of a literal burden the weight of it is when I get it cut off - it's SUCH a relief. I always intend to keep my hair short, or at least shoulder-length but somehow I usually forget until it's grown down past my hips again. It's a terrible cycle.


----------



## Nightmares

Oblivia said:


> When your hair is >3ft long and can no longer fit in one selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I need an intervention



Lmfao, I wonder if you ever accidently sit or kneel on your hair sometimes?


----------



## Oblivia

gyro said:


> Oblivia continuing to bury my hair length 90 ft below the ground
> 
> How long did that take to grow oml



I don't know for sure, actually!  I remember a point about 10 years ago where I had a thought akin to "it'd be cool to have hair that reaches the bottom of my ribcage" and I basically just stopped cutting or trimming it.  I've probably had 1-2 trims every year since then, but as of now I haven't trimmed it in about 2.5 years.  The look of freshly cut hair bothers me. -_-



pinkcotton said:


> I've never seen you before @Oblivia! In addition to being an AMZING administrator, you're hella gorgeous?! owo
> 
> gyro don't worry your hair will always be damn fine ��



Haha, why thank you!  There are a few more photos of me floating around in here I believe. 



Taiko said:


> Are you sure you aren't Rapunzel? omg
> 
> post made without offensive motive , you acc look super nice <3 but damn , that hair!



No offense taken!  I could always try hanging my hair out of a second story window and see what happens.  Rapunzel confirmed if a dude shows up and breaks my neck by hanging onto my hair like a savage.



amanda1983 said:


> You have wayyyyyy more patience than I do!! Whenever my hair grows long enough to sit on, that's my cue to get it all cut off (to my shoulders or ears) ASAP. My hair grows very thick, and very fast, and thrives on neglect. I only realise how much of a literal burden the weight of it is when I get it cut off - it's SUCH a relief. I always intend to keep my hair short, or at least shoulder-length but somehow I usually forget until it's grown down past my hips again. It's a terrible cycle.



It admittedly can be hard to care for, so I definitely know what you mean.  I guess I'm so used to having super long hair at this point that I'm used to making all the extra concessions and whatnot that goes along with having it this long, and I probably wouldn't feel like myself anymore with significantly shorter hair.  I suppose its almost like a security blanket to me at this point!

That sounds sad...



Nightmares said:


> Lmfao, I wonder if you ever accidently sit or kneel on your hair sometimes?



Ohhh yeah.  There are so many times when I have to move it around to avoid it being pulled or yanked by some action or another.  The bathroom is always a fun endeavor with hair like this, let me tell you.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Mr. Cat said:


> I'm androgynous though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197831



holy heck you pull off short hair so well. im jealous


----------



## seliph

so I went to my cousin's first communion (which is some catholic thing) and the kids were playing the charlie charlie game so if I die because a bunch of 2nd graders summoned a demon just know i was fancy as hell



Spoiler

















ALSO SAME @ Oblivia with the fresh cut hair thing, i wish i could just stop cutting/trimming it altogether other than my fringe but i get split ends like mad


----------



## pinkcotton

gyro said:


> so I went to my cousin's first communion (which is some catholic thing) and the kids were playing the charlie charlie game so if I die because a bunch of 2nd graders summoned a demon just know i was fancy as hell
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO SAME @ Oblivia with the fresh cut hair thing, i wish i could just stop cutting/trimming it altogether other than my fringe but i get split ends like mad



It's always a blessing to see this GODESSSSSS


----------



## seliph

pinkcotton said:


> It's always a blessing to see this GODESSSSSS



I'm a man but thanks I guess


----------



## pinkcotton

I know


----------



## Weiland

New photo! Heavily edited, though. I'm very insecure. ;-;


Spoiler


----------



## Sadistic

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So beautiful!!! ♡♡♡



OOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -


HERE'S MY DOGGIE


----------



## vel

gyro said:


> so I went to my cousin's first communion (which is some catholic thing) and the kids were playing the charlie charlie game so if I die because a bunch of 2nd graders summoned a demon just know i was fancy as hell
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO SAME @ Oblivia with the fresh cut hair thing, i wish i could just stop cutting/trimming it altogether other than my fringe but i get split ends like mad



love your shirt where'd you get it &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## seliph

pinkcotton said:


> I know



Then don't do that? wtf



vel said:


> love your shirt where'd you get it ��



I think it's from Van Heussen or something
Idk how to spell it but I know it's from the US 'cause that's where I got it


----------



## seliph

Double post


----------



## Sadistic

*deleted all my selfies a few weeks ago*
*shoot*


----------



## Sadistic

*deleted all my selfies a few weeks ago*
*shoot*


----------



## pinkcotton

Sadistic said:


> *deleted all my selfies a few weeks ago*
> *shoot*



Dang it I wanted to finally see the face of my husband XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> When your hair is >3ft long and can no longer fit in one selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I need an intervention



Oblivia!  You're gorgeous!  I am dying of jealousy at your beautiful hair.


----------



## jcamac45

I normally don't take pictures of myself because I have terrible cameras, and also because I have the tendency of making some of the creepiest faces. But my most recent one (which happens to be also a decent one) was taken by a friend in the beautiful jungles of Mexico about a year ago (FYI, it's the jungle where they filmed one of the movies of "Schwarzenegger Predator").


----------



## Sadistic

jcamac45 said:


> I normally don't take pictures of myself because I have terrible cameras, and also because I have the tendency of making some of the creepiest faces. But my most recent one (which happens to be also a decent one) was taken by a friend in the beautiful jungles of Mexico about a year ago (FYI, it's the jungle where they filmed one of the movies of "Schwarzenegger Predator").
> 
> View attachment 198021



Your body positioning and choice of clothes slightly reminds me of Old Man McGucket.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> holy heck you pull off short hair so well. im jealous



Aw, thank you. It's kinda weird because I used to have really long hair. 



Spoiler







 I think long hair is so cute, but I just feel more... myself with short hair. I bet you could pull it off too if you wanted


----------



## Nightmares

Mr. Cat said:


> Aw, thank you. It's kinda weird because I used to have really long hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198064
> 
> 
> 
> I think long hair is so cute, but I just feel more... myself with short hair. I bet you could pull it off too if you wanted



Hsnsn you look great with both 
Gotta say that short looks best though ;,

I would love short hair like yours, but my mum said I looked like a boy (when I made it look it had been cut) LMAO
So nvm then &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: Trash but I might as well post here again.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Spoiler: I'm bored so I'm uploading a photo from last summer.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Nightmares said:


> Hsnsn you look great with both
> Gotta say that short looks best though ;,
> 
> I would love short hair like yours, but my mum said I looked like a boy (when I made it look it had been cut) LMAO
> So nvm then ��



Don't worry! I've been told my clothing choices and hair make me look like a boy, which I personally don't mind, but most people tell me they love it. Don't let one person's opinion stop you if you want to do it. My dad and all my dad's friends make it known that they don't like my hair, but they can suck it! lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

---


----------



## Nightmares

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Scrumf reveal 2017:



Was the time you took to make that really worth it or nah


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

Nightmares said:


> Was the time you took to make that really worth it or nah



Oh, definitely worth it.


----------



## nintendofan85

I know this is my third time to post a picture of myself here, but this is me wearing my dad's old class ring from when he graduated high school in 1984:


----------



## Jake

Please don't abuse spoiler tags for your own amusement at the expense of others. Thanks.


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler











Notice my Pok?mon poster in the background? You can probably only _just_ see it lol.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Weiland said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice my Pok?mon poster in the background? You can probably only _just_ see it lol.



Your hair. Your lips. Your everything. So amazing! Not trying to be weird, but seriously.


----------



## Weiland

Arize said:


> Your hair. Your lips. Your everything. So amazing! Not trying to be weird, but seriously.



Thank you!! <3


----------



## Chris

I've only been blonde a few days and I miss the blue hair already.


Spoiler



[removed]


----------



## Oblivia

Okay guys.  This should really go without saying, but please don't find photos of random people by Googling or whatever means and post them here claiming it's you.  This is a reminder that posting photos of *anyone* without their permission is not okay by any means, and anyone found to be doing this from this point forward can expect a formal warning.

Let's stick to posting only real photos from now on, as that's what the thread is for.  Thanks!


----------



## easpa

Spoiler







that's me on the left with the purple hair lol. I look rough because this was taken at like 2 in the morning but it's still a cute pic I think


----------



## nintendofan85

Tina said:


> I've only been blonde a few days and I miss the blue hair already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You're beautiful.


----------



## Oblivia

I know I just posted a week or so ago, buuut I just got my hair done and a new dress so I'm posting again. 



Spoiler: Shameless bathroom selfie -_-


----------



## Jeremy

Oblivia said:


> I know I just posted a week or so ago, buuut I just got my hair done and a new dress so I'm posting again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shameless bathroom selfie -_-


I like your hair!


----------



## Sion

unshaven


Spoiler







shaven


Spoiler


----------



## Trundle

Jeremy said:


> I like your hair!



Jeremy I like your phat ass


----------



## Clear_Mind

SockHead said:


> Here's me!



Nice photo!


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001

If I were to explain myself to someone...I'd say I am a sad marshmallow-faced 20 year old who has a short boy-cut and doesn't care about fashion very much. Also, I always look tired/angry and I hunch over when I sit like some creepy Quasimoto-like creature.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## MayorAmz

is it too late to jump on this thread


----------



## jiny

such beauty 


Spoiler: :-))


----------



## jiny

double post :/


----------



## Tessie

all i do is study!!!!! (dont go to university)


Spoiler


----------



## fallensnow

MayorAmz said:


> View attachment 198519
> 
> is it too late to jump on this thread



Oh my goodness, love everything about you. Your hair, make-up, facial features, jumpsuit... The list goes on ^.^



Spoiler: This is Me, Hello!







This thread has made me realise how few photos I have of myself..


----------



## mogyay

fallensnow said:


> Oh my goodness, love everything about you. Your hair, make-up, facial features, jumpsuit... The list goes on ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is Me, Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198657
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has made me realise how few photos I have of myself..



ahh you look similar to this girl i went to uni with who was really nice and is now a model!!!! gorgeous!!!!


----------



## fallensnow

mogyay said:


> ahh you look similar to this girl i went to uni with who was really nice and is now a model!!!! gorgeous!!!!



Wow, thank you so much!!


----------



## Elijo

dfgdfg


----------



## lars708

Don't think I've ever posted here oopsies
Anyway this is me:




You might have seen this pic before as it's from my twitter page 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> I've only been blonde a few days and I miss the blue hair already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You look like my english teacher omg (which isn't a bad thing btw)


----------



## pinkcotton

I looked okay the other day so obviously that resulted in selfies. owo Here I am, being a silly goose with my pink sweater dress and braid crown. 



Spoiler: It Me


----------



## Rasha

I'm not as sleepy as I always look


Spoiler


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> I know I just posted a week or so ago, buuut I just got my hair done and a new dress so I'm posting again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shameless bathroom selfie -_-





Tina said:


> I've only been blonde a few days and I miss the blue hair already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ok, I am now under the impression that our female staff gave up successful careers as models to be on this website for who knows why.  Why is there so much beauty?!


----------



## IridescentDisplay

--


----------



## hexmaniac

I need to trim my hair right now & redo the shade :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

IridescentDisplay said:


> I've had red hair for like 7 years now aaaaaaaaa
> Also i have no idea how to post pictures in those drop downs.
> gnffgki.



You're beautiful!


----------



## visibleghost

i needed 2 share this horrible thing i realized 2day


Spoiler








caption: sdhgfr it looks like ive gotten a bad lip job when i put my tounge out like this im screaming





ok Good Nite


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: very rare formal boi


----------



## amarie.

you can kind of see my face in my icon.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: very rare formal boi



Nice suit, but for some reason your feet look really huge.


----------



## ashleygirl609

im quite hot 
I have long blond hair and sparkly blues eyes and im not fat Im slim and pretty 
I dont to brag but im kinda really nice looking loooooool


----------



## fallensnow

I'm definitely not avoiding writing children's reports.... 

But, sometimes I take a cute picture ^.^



Spoiler: This is Me, Hello!


----------



## Chris

I MET MY AVATAR!  



Spoiler



[removed]



I met Ulrike Goldmann and Chris Pohl from Blutengel on Friday night! The latter is the bloke in my avatar. I also met the girl in my icon too (Viki Scarlet).


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

ashleygirl609 said:


> im quite hot
> I have long blond hair and sparkly blues eyes and im not fat Im slim and pretty
> I dont to brag but im kinda really nice looking loooooool



there's no picture but I think a bit of your ego is showing


----------



## piichinu

TBT user awareness levels: in the negatives


----------



## Xerolin

Tina said:


> sniperoo



OH WOW YOU LUCKY DUCK
you look great in the pic, I'm also a fan of Blutengel!! Didn't expect you to be a fan. Again, lookin' good Tina!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Heading to an anime convention tomorrow. Here's me in my Persona 5 protagonist cosplay.


----------



## Rabirin

Spoiler: my face








haven't posted here in a while but i thought i'd just do it because ��*


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: i'm a year older and i have hair now!!



View attachment 199274


----------



## mogyay

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: i'm a year older and i have hair now!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199274



*fans self* ur too gorgous for words dizzy sob


----------



## Nightmares

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: i'm a year older and i have hair now!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199274



Your eyes and hair, omg 
Aaah


----------



## Chris

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: i'm a year older and i have hair now!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199274



Holy. You're gorgeous! And happy birthday! <3


----------



## dizzy bone

ahhh thanks guys!! *blush* LOL I just realised there's something suspicious looking behind me but it's a cat I swear :'D


----------



## Nightmares

dizzy bone said:


> ahhh thanks guys!! *blush* LOL I just realised there's something suspicious looking behind me but it's a cat I swear :'D



Brb dying
Omfg 

I didn't even notice until you said


----------



## The Pennifer

When you look at all the other photos and you know you're OLD!!! *sigh*

This is me:



Spoiler: The Pennifer


----------



## Chris

The Pennifer said:


> When you look at all the other photos and you know you're OLD!!! *sigh*
> 
> This is me:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Pennifer



Your hairstyle is so cute.


----------



## The Pennifer

Tina said:


> Your hairstyle is so cute.


Thanks, Tina  (I am a little blonder these days - pretty much my young childhood hair colour)


----------



## jiny

Spoiler: cat whiskers:-)


----------



## Dogemon

When you spend 4 hours doing your makeup but can't waste the effort to change out of your pj's 



Spoiler: wowie


----------



## mogyay

Dogemon said:


> When you spend 4 hours doing your makeup but can't waste the effort to change out of your pj's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wowie



You are a literal angel how did someone become so beautiful ily


----------



## Psydye




----------



## Bunnilla

I kinda wanna post here and then I feel like I shouldn't lmao
idek anymore I've kinda come back from the dead but not really


----------



## Nooblord

I guess it's about time I posted.



Spoiler


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: Me and a special friend.


----------



## Chris

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Me and a special friend.



You look absolutely nothing like the image I had in my head. I love your hair!


----------



## shrekluvsme

Spoiler: Hello!







Thought I would join in ^^...


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Me and a special friend.



Oh my, what a nice friend you have :3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Me and a special friend.


----------



## Bowie

MozzarellaSticks said:


> More pics of friend. Please





Spoiler: Me (90% more trashy) and a special friend.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Me (90% more trashy) and a special friend.



These are the best pics someone posted on here of themselves XD

Bravo Bowie ^-^


----------



## Jacob

These ones are fun you're gonna enjoy them



Spoiler














Lips look hella red:





Most flattering probably:







I got my braces off last week but I haven't been able to get a picture without them on yet. I'll keep you updated because I know how much you all care!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Me (90% more trashy) and a special friend.


----------



## TortimerCrossing

idk will prob delete soon


----------



## pinkcotton

TortimerCrossing said:


> ~



YOUR NOSE IS SO BEAUTIFUL! <3


----------



## Gregriii

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Me (90% more trashy) and a special friend.



nooo i missed bowie's pictures


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: peace n love folks


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sheila said:


> Spoiler: peace n love folks



10/10 especially love those glasses <3


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> 10/10 especially love those glasses <3



thank you  and yeah i love em too wish i could get actual strong sunglasses as my regular eyeglasses like those mang.


----------



## Esphas

Jacob said:


> These ones are fun you're gonna enjoy them
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lips look hella red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most flattering probably:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my braces off last week but I haven't been able to get a picture without them on yet. I'll keep you updated because I know how much you all care!



i love u boo


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Jacob said:


> These ones are fun you're gonna enjoy them
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lips look hella red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most flattering probably:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my braces off last week but I haven't been able to get a picture without them on yet. I'll keep you updated because I know how much you all care!



Damn I wish that pizza was me 



Spoiler


----------



## TortimerCrossing

pinkcotton said:


> YOUR NOSE IS SO BEAUTIFUL! <3



tysm hunnie


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler: Super Serious Car Selfie


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Spoiler: Super Serious Car Selfie



omg bb come here so i can hug u


----------



## shrekluvsme

Spoiler: Meee!







I just wanted to post this because I haven't been able to fit in this dress since I bought it and now I can    yay healthy weight loss!!!

I'm just really happy okay-


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Gregriii said:


> nooo i missed bowie's pictures



Thats too bad.


----------



## Alienfish

shrekluvsme said:


> Spoiler: Meee!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200476
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to post this because I haven't been able to fit in this dress since I bought it and now I can    yay healthy weight loss!!!
> 
> I'm just really happy okay-



dang you're cute man.. love those glasses and that dress!


----------



## shrekluvsme

Sheila said:


> dang you're cute man.. love those glasses and that dress!



Thank you  <3

I'm so happy I can fit into the dress now ^^!


----------



## Chris

shrekluvsme said:


> Spoiler: Meee!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200476
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to post this because I haven't been able to fit in this dress since I bought it and now I can    yay healthy weight loss!!!
> 
> I'm just really happy okay-



Love the dress! And is that a villager on your arm?


----------



## shrekluvsme

Tina said:


> Love the dress! And is that a villager on your arm?



Thank you! And it is ^^ I have a gamecube style Grizzly tattoo. He's been my favorite since I was a kid 



Spoiler: the tattoo!


----------



## Licorice

.........


----------



## dizzy bone

Licorice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200549



You're so cute!!


----------



## ok.sean

Spoiler: i was awake for 13 seconds prior to taking this


----------



## TortimerCrossing

a v basic snapchat filter selfie



Spoiler



deleted !!! hehe


----------



## Bunnilla

Spoiler: me ;-;






Welp I finally did it. Exposed lmaooo
 I mightttt take it down later idk I'm not the best out there xD


----------



## ok.sean

_ignore this pls_


----------



## Damniel

Spoiler: It's been a while



​


----------



## jiny

Bunnilla said:


> Spoiler: me ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200616
> 
> 
> Welp I finally did it. Exposed lmaooo
> I mightttt take it down later idk I'm not the best out there xD



ok you're so pretty i swear

i might take this down tho


Spoiler: ...


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Chris

shrekluvsme said:


> Thank you! And it is ^^ I have a gamecube style Grizzly tattoo. He's been my favorite since I was a kid
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the tattoo!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200531



OMG I love it. 



Licorice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200549



You're so cute.


----------



## Gregriii

Damniel said:


> Spoiler: It's been a while
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200623​



public mirrors


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Spoiler: gotta go relatively quickly











Went on a bicycle tour in the great state of Utah, going to Europe next month and doing the same over there. I can be seen behind the camera.  10/10 would recommend doing anything in Utah, everywhere you look is jaw-droppingly gorgeous.


----------



## forestyne

Spoiler: ME ft. Acne?



This attachment no longer exists.



- - - Post Merge - - -

not sure if half asleep or blinked, either way idc


----------



## Trundle

Got new glasses a few months ago


----------



## helenkeller

Not posting a picture of myself. but I'm 5'2, green eyes, brown straight hair, Italian


----------



## fallensnow

The weather has just been perfect! Here's a photo of me enjoying the sun ^.^



Spoiler: This is Me, Hello!


----------



## carp

Spoiler: wow it me


----------



## Weiland

Welp, this is another picture of me lol.


----------



## Gregriii

Apple2013 said:


> Got new glasses a few months ago



you are hotter than I expected


----------



## Bunny D.va

Me lol, thought it would be fun


----------



## Gregriii

selfiessss with my bessstie 
(im the guy)


----------



## casual.kyle

Nevermind the picture was oddly oriented and you can't see my face at all


----------



## vel

Spoiler







i did makeup, it's a work in progress, my skills, but i think i'm a lot better than december LOL


----------



## Weiland

My adorable cat and me.


----------



## Wish

it me boi


----------



## Dogemon

Got a new favorite shirt that I am obsessed with.


Spoiler: dark hair don't care


----------



## Weiland

Got a haircut boiiiiii


----------



## deSPIRIA

DSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ivysaurs

Me!


----------



## Psydye

Everyone on this thread is better-looking than me.


----------



## vel

i rlly love this filter, i found it this morning


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Like a hobbit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Minus the fuzz


----------



## BrinaLouWho

editing and deleting because yikes


----------



## jiny

ivysaurs said:


> View attachment 201314 Me!



wow you are stunning! heart eyes


----------



## Chris

Spoiler



[removed]


----------



## forestyne

Psydye said:


> Everyone on this thread is better-looking than me.



sadly relatable


----------



## Oblivia

Hey guys!  Just a reminder:



Murray said:


> No more fake pictures please. Many people struggle enough as it is to muster up the courage to post here so sharing random google images doesn't help. You may receive a warning/infraction if it continues.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (also don't forget post quality rules still apply here)



Please use the thread for its intended purpose and only post actual photos of yourself.  Those who continue to post joke photos may be faced with a warning or infraction.

Thank you!


----------



## allainah

Spoiler: moi


----------



## Princess Mipha

Spoiler: I look way younger than I am >.<


----------



## candxur

snapchat filters forever making me look 10x better


----------



## 5cm/s

a goddess.


----------



## Bunnilla

Spoiler






Kdudidiekkfajdow ;-;-;-;-;


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Zaari said:


> Spoiler: I look way younger than I am >.<
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER][/QUOTE]Who's your friend!?
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="Tina, post: 7411424, member: 12699"][spoiler][img][/spoiler][/QUOTE]As pretty and blonde as ever.


----------



## Princess Mipha

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Who's your friend!?






Spoiler: That's Poppy, my (almost) one year old cat (:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Zaari said:


> Spoiler: That's Poppy, my (almost) one year old cat (:


----------



## KairiKeybasH

Me irl.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Zaari said:


> Spoiler: That's Poppy, my (almost) one year old cat (:



Wow what a cutie!


----------



## Kevinnn

Spoiler: ayyyy havent posted in this thread for a while


----------



## Trundle

With my sister before her prom


----------



## piske

--


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Ghostelle said:


> Spoiler: New one...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201671



Adorable!


----------



## Bunny D.va

A more natural makeup day


----------



## mogyay

Ghostelle said:


> Spoiler: New one...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201671



GHOST UR SO BEAUTIFUL I CAN'T COPE <3 <3 <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler:  










Bowie is better at selfies than I am.
Rocking my "it's too hot to exist" look.


----------



## Alienfish

awwww koot snek bowie.

you look smashin' too kaydee <3


----------



## Pyoopi

Spoiler: I'm the blue spartan








This is kind of an oldie



I added some stickers just in case there is some people who like to zoooom in.


----------



## Gregriii

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowie is better at selfies than I am.
> Rocking my "it's too hot to exist" look.



u got a big white booger


----------



## MissLily123

Ah, the moment I have been waiting for... Graduation! So glad it's over (until August ahhh)





Spoiler: Shield your eyes







Probably will edit this and add more after the ceremony.


----------



## Brijade07

MissLily123 said:


> Ah, the moment I have been waiting for... Graduation! So glad it's over (until August ahhh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shield your eyes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201733
> 
> 
> 
> Probably will edit this and add more after the ceremony.



your hair is sooo pretty! (also congrats on graduating lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol sorry i don't know how to make this a spoiler...





anyway i feel like this photo really captures my essence


----------



## piske

BrinaLouWho said:


> Adorable!



Thank you :')



mogyay said:


> GHOST UR SO BEAUTIFUL I CAN'T COPE <3 <3 <3



MOG NO STAHP YOU ARE~~~~ <3


----------



## hamster

might as well


Spoiler: probably will delete soon?



yea... deleted months after


----------



## mogyay

Cherub said:


> might as well
> 
> 
> Spoiler: probably will delete soon?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201777



ur beautiful!!!


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Cherub said:


> might as well
> 
> 
> Spoiler: probably will delete soon?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201777



Will you please do my eyeliner like what the heck you're gorgeous!!!!!! ;-;


----------



## hamster

BrinaLouWho said:


> Will you please do my eyeliner like what the heck you're gorgeous!!!!!! ;-;





mogyay said:


> ur beautiful!!!



thank you both so much!! ♥


----------



## Locket

i was looking through this thread and omh im dying you guys are so pretty/ handsome!

21 days guys... then you all get to see me :3


----------



## kxku

Spoiler: hi it has been a while


----------



## tifachu

Spoiler: I bothered to make myself cute yesterday










everyone on this thread is so prettty i feel blessed to have looked at this thread


----------



## BrinaLouWho

tifachu said:


> Spoiler: I bothered to make myself cute yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone on this thread is so prettty i feel blessed to have looked at this thread



Just as beautiful irl as your lovely art!!!! Ahh!<3


----------



## Jesusrey91

Cherub said:


> might as well
> 
> 
> Spoiler: probably will delete soon?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201777



Wow

- - - Post Merge - - -



tifachu said:


> Spoiler: I bothered to make myself cute yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone on this thread is so prettty i feel blessed to have looked at this thread



You look su cute! I MELT


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Seriously everyone on these forums are cuties!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Brijade07 said:


> your hair is sooo pretty! (also congrats on graduating lol)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol sorry i don't know how to make this a spoiler...


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Irelia

Aerate said:


> you're just as much of a cutie :')
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just got back from vacation



wow ur so stylish 
can i get those digits


----------



## flusteredflower

Spoiler: I just started being actively new here so I guess I'll share


----------



## BrinaLouWho

flusteredflower said:


> Spoiler: I just started being actively new here so I guess I'll share
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202249



Wow I LOVE your hair! Those hair ties are super cute too<3


----------



## flusteredflower

BrinaLouWho said:


> Wow I LOVE your hair! Those hair ties are super cute too<3



omg thank you!! <3


----------



## ZekkoXCX

uwu.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## MissLily123

Spoiler: Shield your eyes 2.0







Just got home from camping and decided to have some snapchat fun c: Great to be back!


----------



## Gregriii

MissLily123 said:


> Spoiler: Shield your eyes 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202372
> 
> 
> 
> Just got home from camping and decided to have some snapchat fun c: Great to be back!



i don't think the rabbit ears are suposed to be both in the left side


----------



## MissLily123

Gregriii said:


> i don't think the rabbit ears are suposed to be both in the left side





That's Snapchat for you dear ^.^ I've missed you Gregrii! Hope you are doing well <3


----------



## Gregriii

MissLily123 said:


> That's Snapchat for you dear ^.^ I've missed you Gregrii! Hope you are doing well <3



Come on, Gregrii is too formal, just call me Greg x)

and i had to try the filter by myself... i did not expect that tbh



I hope you are doing well too


----------



## ikeafanboy

Spoiler: lmao






Temporary IKEA Co-worker! Please don't ask me any hard questions


----------



## bonucci

oof got self conscious sorry for deleting


----------



## BrinaLouWho

bonucci said:


> this is real this is me I'm exactly where I'm supposed to be now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: whoops
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202391



YOU'RE SO PRETTY OML *heart eyez*


----------



## bonucci

BrinaLouWho said:


> YOU'RE SO PRETTY OML *heart eyez*



omg thank you ;  ;


----------



## fruitbroker

Spoiler: oh







i was out yesterday at this little park and that was fun

- - - Post Merge - - -



bonucci said:


> this is real this is me I'm exactly where I'm supposed to be now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: whoops
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202391



WOAH you're so pretty oh my goodness


----------



## bonucci

fruitbroker said:


> Spoiler: oh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202406
> 
> 
> 
> i was out yesterday at this little park and that was fun
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> WOAH you're so pretty oh my goodness



thank u so much ; w ; i love your hair!!


----------



## fruitbroker

bonucci said:


> thank u so much ; w ; i love your hair!!



thank you !! <3


----------



## candxur

I feel pretty confident today s have some more of my face



Spoiler: clicky









Spoiler: clicky again


----------



## Trasey

Spoiler: plz no click


----------



## twins

Spoiler:  i guess dis me


----------



## Trasey

twins said:


> Spoiler:  i guess dis me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202432



hot tamale mami <3333


----------



## pinkcotton

Trasey said:


> hot tamale mami <3333



Took the words right outta my mouth. ^__^


----------



## rbell2915




----------



## Abbaba

It was my birthday last month I turned 13 sooo... yah, you can look at my face 



Spoiler: help, im gonna be sick






Spoiler: omg stop.






Spoiler: before you open it, you must know ?i am asian heh.



















Spoiler: This is the real beauty though, be careful, it might melt your eyes



Okaaay, I immediately regret that. Warned you.


----------



## Locket

Abbaba said:


> It was my birthday last month I turned 13 sooo... yah, you can look at my face
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: help, im gonna be sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: omg stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: before you open it, you must know …i am asian heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is the real beauty though, be careful, it might melt your eyes
> 
> 
> 
> Okaaay, I immediately regret that. Warned you.



hey you're super pretty


----------



## Abbaba

Locket said:


> hey you're super pretty



Aww thank you, I wasn't really expecting that since that picture that I put probably scared off 99.9% of anyone that saw it XD Thank you again  omg I can't stop laughing


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler: I CAUGHT THE UGLY


----------



## BrinaLouWho

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Spoiler: I CAUGHT THE UGLY



you caught the _BEAUTIFUL_ that's such a coot pupper and sick shades


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

BrinaLouWho said:


> you caught the _BEAUTIFUL_ that's such a coot pupper and sick shades



Aww, thanks. >_< And thanks, she's like twice the size now and those shades are super hard to see through but I love them!


----------



## B e t h a n y

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Spoiler: I CAUGHT THE UGLY



Girl I want those glasses


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

B e t h a n y said:


> Girl I want those glasses



They're super cheap online. I got mine off amazon for like 5 bucks


----------



## SockHead




----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## candxur

Aerate said:


> youre gorgeous asf :')



tysm !


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Spoiler: regret



nope


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Spoiler: I CAUGHT THE UGLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [img]
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]Youre child is precious & gorgeous
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="SockHead, post: 7447090, member: 816"][img][/QUOTE]Hey gurl heyyyyy


----------



## pinkcotton

Spoiler: Heavily Filtered as Always :p



View attachment 203138


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Youre child is precious & gorgeous



I have three of them! And I am very attached. =[


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have three of them! And I am very attached. =[


Thats okay. I'm attached too


----------



## macaire

Spoiler: That's me







Oh filters what would I do without you?


----------



## piske

macaire said:


> Spoiler: That's me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203218
> 
> 
> Oh filters what would I do without you?



I agree, I lub them...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Spoiler: I CAUGHT THE UGLY



pretty as always <3 you almost look a bit like me there minus the freckles.. also koot doggo <3


----------



## Oblivia

velvete said:


> I agree, I lub them...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me for real though...



You've gone blonde?! 

I love it!


----------



## piske

Oblivia said:


> You've gone blonde?!
> 
> I love it!



Thank you, Oblivia! <3 I really prefer my hair lighter! It was originally blonde-ish and gray but the gray washed out really quickly ;_; I want to go all gray next time!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

ahhh it's been a while since i posted here :' 3



Spoiler







^ thats my homecoming picture from my sophomore year (so almost about a year ago- it'll be a year in october)

homecoming was so fun eeeee


----------



## lumenue

_everyone here is so cute??? what the heck!_



Spoiler







Stolen from my blurry Snapchat, which flips the image. I promise the hat says Wii and not iiW (￣▽￣)!


----------



## tifachu

Spoiler: cute pic of me and my mom in the philippines!! yes thats my mom no shes not my sister














Spoiler: throw back to when i found out i could use a toilet paper roll to make me look like the moon


----------



## dizzy bone

tifachu said:


> Spoiler: cute pic of me and my mom in the philippines!! yes thats my mom no shes not my sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: throw back to when i found out i could use a toilet paper roll to make me look like the moon



You and your mom are so cute! I have that problem too, everyone thinks my mom is my sister. Pshhhh. At least we'll age well right?


----------



## BeckyCollins

I'm of average height, I have dark long hair. I think that I do not look bad


----------



## Hyoshido

Spoiler










Got a new shirt of my Overwatch main, might as well show my ugly mug wearing it!


----------



## Oblivia

Please be aware that you must be *13 years of age or older* in order to post a personal photo anywhere on the forum, including in this thread.  

Thank you.


----------



## Weiland

dis me. ;p


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I have no idea how long it's been since I showed my face but since I've kinda been around tbt again, so I'll throw it out there 



Spoiler: me at a museum













Spoiler: how I usually look since I normally wear glasses


----------



## JesusBlessed

Spoiler: Here's me







Jk, this is actually me


Spoiler: big baby


----------



## kuri_kame

Spoiler: It's Me



.


----------



## dumplen

i'm pretty sure the amiibo camera is my new favorite thing


----------



## piichinu

hehe
idk y my legs look like chalk but my stomach has a holy glow


----------



## Bunnilla

piichinu said:


> ---[/img]
> 
> idk y my legs look like chalk but my stomach has a holy glow



You're so cute lol #lovingthattop


----------



## tumut

piichinu said:


> -removed-
> 
> idk y my legs look like chalk but my stomach has a holy glow


Preganant? Jesus.


----------



## piichinu

tumut said:


> Preganant? Jesus.



dont know if ur saying im pregnant with jesus or if u r calling me a whore....


----------



## tumut

piichinu said:


> dont know if ur saying im pregnant with jesus or if u r calling me a whore....


immaculate conception..v cute


----------



## Locket

Spoiler:  












I've been waiting 3 years... Anyway I promise that I'm 13 c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Locket said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting 3 years... Anyway I promise that I'm 13 c:



I am envious of everyone with straight hair. it's so pretty! <3 Also love the dandy phone case


----------



## Locket

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am envious of everyone with straight hair. it's so pretty! <3 Also love the dandy phone case



I'm okay with it, but I do want my hair to have a little wave so when I curl it it stays curled.


----------



## Trundle

ShinyYoshi said:


> I have no idea how long it's been since I showed my face but since I've kinda been around tbt again, so I'll throw it out there
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me at a museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: how I usually look since I normally wear glasses



so this is the face of the person who hath wrought me havoc in smash with yoshi


----------



## shrekluvsme

Spoiler: sorry the pictures are big!







Posting bc I dyed my hair (yes my eyebrows don't match lol)

Me featuring my beautiful kitty Umi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler: Finally managed to take a picture where I didn't look hideous







...Yep.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Finally managed to take a picture where I didn't look hideous
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203692
> 
> 
> 
> ...Yep.



So, I finally get to see what ya look like...

gotta say I love your hair omg ^o^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thank you!  It's actually very thick and hard to comb through the morning.  Lol.


----------



## pinkcotton

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Thank you!  It's actually very thick and hard to comb through the morning.  Lol.



YOU SHARE MY PAIN <333


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Finally managed to take a picture where I didn't look hideous
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203692
> 
> 
> 
> ...Yep.



Now I know what you look like.


----------



## fell_and_forgot

eh this picture is a month and a half old but I look cute
Edit: Okay it's less cute than i though nevermind lmao


----------



## pinkcotton

xSuperMario64x said:


> So, I finally get to see what ya look like...





Alolan_Apples said:


> Now I know what you look like.



WHERE have y'all been? She revealed her face months ago...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

fell_and_forgot said:


> View attachment 203697
> 
> eh this picture is a month and a half old but I look cute
> Edit: Okay it's less cute than i though nevermind lmao



Your hair looks like cotton candy! Also are your eyes even real? They're so pretty omfg.
(also you totally match my whole aesthetic of my signature and sidebar XD)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> Now I know what you look like.



I don't know what kind of reaction that is.  Lol.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

piichinu said:


> idk y my legs look like chalk but my stomach has a holy glow[/QUOTE]Is that skirt from American Apparel?
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="shrekluvsme, post: 7464681, member: 106348"][spoiler=sorry the pictures are big!]
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]203672[/ATTACH][ATTACH]
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Posting bc I dyed my hair (yes my eyebrows don't match lol)
> 
> Me featuring my beautiful kitty Umi[/QUOTE]I like your cat. Also, who dyes their eyebrows??


----------



## piichinu

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Is that skirt from American Apparel?



it looks like it but i bought it from mixxmix


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

piichinu said:


> it looks like it but i bought it from mixxmix


I have one from AA just like it it's uncanny

EDIT: Never mind. Upon further inspection they look nothing alike


----------



## fell_and_forgot

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Your hair looks like cotton candy! Also are your eyes even real? They're so pretty omfg.
> (also you totally match my whole aesthetic of my signature and sidebar XD)



Aw thanks omg <3 Those are indeed my natural eyes, but I plan on getting some colored contact lenses soon, I really want purple eyes (to match my hair haha)


----------



## Zane

Spoiler: i used a 3ds camera i'm so sorry



I already need a haircut again jesus it turns into a fluffball every time I wash it







I'm modeling the Pikachu for velvete 8) since I told her I would take a pic of it roughly 500 years ago !


----------



## rbell2915

Taken on my voyage to South Korea.


----------



## piske

Zane said:


> Spoiler: i used a 3ds camera i'm so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> I already need a haircut again jesus it turns into a fluffball every time I wash it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm modeling the Pikachu for velvete 8) since I told her I would take a pic of it roughly 500 years ago !



ZANE U ARE SUCH A CYOOTIE I DIE i wish I could like it TEN TIMES ;____; <3 aaaaaa PIKACHU!!!!


----------



## Zane

velvete said:


> Spoiler: moi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZANE U ARE SUCH A CYOOTIE I DIE i wish I could like it TEN TIMES ;____; <3 aaaaaa PIKACHU!!!!



omggg look at you!!!! 





I'm slain, I'm rly deceased on the floor, and typing from the next dimension...

& thank you so much! (*/。＼) haha pika is so popular, everyone who sees it wants it !


----------



## piske

Zane said:


> omggg look at you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slain, I'm rly deceased on the floor, and typing from the next dimension...
> 
> & thank you so much! (*/。＼) haha pika is so popular, everyone who sees it wants it !



OMG ZANE NO STAPH STAPH STAPH ;_; I look ok lol ><

OFC BBY IT'S TRUE! DA COOTEST! <3 Hehe, I'm glad Pika is popular, I just wish I coulda got you something you REALLY wanted! :> Next birthday!


----------



## Alienfish

Smelly hippie in teh house. I hate how my hair always look like I get electrocuted with stuff but yeah enjoy... and I do wear head bands sometimes ;]



Spoiler: click


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> Smelly hippie in teh house. I hate how my hair always look like I get electrocuted with stuff but yeah enjoy... and I do wear head bands sometimes ;]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click



LOVING that headband! <3


----------



## Alienfish

velvete said:


> LOVING that headband! <3



thank yoooouuuu <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sheila said:


> Smelly hippie in teh house. I hate how my hair always look like I get electrocuted with stuff but yeah enjoy... and I do wear head bands sometimes ;]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click



aww your hair is so fluffy <3 and that shirt looks sooooo soft! You def need a flower crown


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> aww your hair is so fluffy <3 and that shirt looks sooooo soft! You def need a flower crown



YES I DO a I actually tried on a few but they either had weird ribbons around or were too small, yes I have a big head


----------



## Katelyn

Haven't posted on here in a while but I got my hair dyed yesterday so here we go!



Spoiler: My new hair!


----------



## Bcat

Katelyn said:


> Haven't posted on here in a while but I got my hair dyed yesterday so here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My new hair!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 204249



yeeeeeeeeeeee it's beautiful O.O I want my hair purple too!


----------



## Peter

I know this gets posted a lot in here, but just a reminder:



Murray said:


> No more fake pictures please. Many people struggle enough as it is to muster up the courage to post here so sharing random google images doesn't help. You may receive a warning/infraction if it continues.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (also don't forget post quality rules still apply here)



Please only use this thread for its intended purpose of sharing actual photos of yourself! 

Thanks


----------



## easpa

I've tiny feet so I got my shoes for 25 euro in the kids section lol


Spoiler


----------



## Locket

Spoiler:  











cause i feel good + i think imma go to olive garden (where i haven't been for like a billion years)


----------



## tifachu

i was wearing fuzzy snowman socks in the middle of the summer bc why not >



Spoiler: the new hip way to take sock pics










also my face looks so chubby and round LOL....


----------



## Oblivia

tifachu said:


> i was wearing fuzzy snowman socks in the middle of the summer bc why not >
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the new hip way to take sock pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also my face looks so chubby and round LOL....



Pshhh I wear fuzzy socks year round.  They're omniseasonal if you ask me!

---

I went to an outdoor art festival this past week and wore my new kimono that I'm actually a little obsessed with.



Spoiler: Also jumped on the rattan bag trend


----------



## piske

tifachu said:


> i was wearing fuzzy snowman socks in the middle of the summer bc why not >
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the new hip way to take sock pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also my face looks so chubby and round LOL....



I love your hair and glasses! Super cute :>



Oblivia said:


> Pshhh I wear fuzzy socks year round.  They're omniseasonal if you ask me!
> 
> ---
> 
> I went to an outdoor art festival this past week and wore my new kimono that I'm actually a little obsessed with.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Also jumped on the rattan bag trend



:O Oblivia is pretty, has super long hair AND awesome fashion sense?! SO JELLY <3


----------



## Xerolin

y'all look so nice aaaahhhh ;o

who knows when I'll post, I'm a hecking potato


----------



## therian

yall are models


----------



## Oblivia

velvete said:


> :O Oblivia is pretty, has super long hair AND awesome fashion sense?! SO JELLY <3



Haha, thank you.  

This hair has a mind of its own, let me tell ya.


----------



## Kip

So many of you have grown since the last time I saw you. Makes me feel so gosh dang old!


----------



## Psydye

Took this literally w/ in the last 5 minutes. Wanted to give people an update on my muggish looks!:



Spoiler








I have to get a camera sometime for better quality.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## honeyaura

--


----------



## hybristophile6

sdfghksd


----------



## honeyaura

hybristophile6 said:


> View attachment 204668 this is i ;B this pic is a month old~ i chopped all my hair off since lol



so pretty!


----------



## hybristophile6

honeyaura said:


> so pretty!



ah thank you  where's the pix of youu? ;B


----------



## honeyaura

hybristophile6 said:


> ah thank you  where's the pix of youu? ;B



I panicked and changed my mind lol
It's an anxiety thing I guess xD


----------



## hybristophile6

honeyaura said:


> I panicked and changed my mind lol
> It's an anxiety thing I guess xD



i felt the same honestly D; i'll probably remove my later i can't on mobile


----------



## honeyaura

Lol I did mine through mobile and saw how big it was
so rushed to the laptop to delete it

You sure? it looks good lol be strong ;-;


----------



## Skyma125

I'm a brown kid lol


----------



## ExpertaEnNada

I'm new on the forums but, everyone looks so good! I have a fun time looking at them ~ I'm not confident enough to post a pic of myself <-<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler: The two sides of me...












(my eyes aren't shopped, I just can casually roll my eyes back in my head...)


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler



View attachment 204820



hah I never iron my shirts >.<


----------



## lucyhannahg

i was embrassing wow


----------



## ExpertaEnNada

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 204820
> 
> 
> 
> hah I never iron my shirts >.<



You look so pretty *3*!


----------



## tifachu

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 204820
> 
> 
> 
> hah I never iron my shirts >.<



Omg my heart skipped a beat im in love

- - - - - - - - - - - -

also came here to post a ThrowBack


Spoiler: its not a phase


----------



## riummi

Spoiler:  since I post one almost every year! I don't remember if I posted the first pic before oops also if you can't tell i love snow filters


















oh yikes why is the pic so big ;; and I can never tell if I look my age or not


----------



## hybristophile6

riummi said:


> Spoiler:  since I post one almost every year! I don't remember if I posted the first pic before oops also if you can't tell i love snow filters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yikes why is the pic so big ;; and I can never tell if I look my age or not



pretty ;O what's your age? i usually get way younger than i am


----------



## riummi

hybristophile6 said:


> pretty ;O what's your age? i usually get way younger than i am



I'm 18! I get mistaken as older in comparison to my older sister and younger in comparison to others my age hmm


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## riummi

Aerate said:


> Riummi ! What a cutie



ty bb ur too kind


----------



## elo-chan

me and the bf back at my hometown in california 


Spoiler


----------



## tifachu

Spoiler:  










  I was camming with my friend earlier, and she has elf earphones! So I put on these elf stick ons and we were elves together! though i wish i had fancy elf ear headphones now


----------



## 5cm/s

riummi said:


> Spoiler:  since I post one almost every year! I don't remember if I posted the first pic before oops also if you can't tell i love snow filters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yikes why is the pic so big ;; and I can never tell if I look my age or not



i love the snow filters too! and you're very pretty!


----------



## bryantastic

probably one of my favorite pics of myself


----------



## behonourable

bryantastic said:


> View attachment 205088 probably one of my favorite pics of myself



that's some impressive mouth capacity well done


----------



## Supernova-Daydreams

Dis is meh. :3

Hello, all~ You guys are awesome!
ALL OF YOU!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Supernova-Daydreams said:


> Dis is meh. :3
> 
> Hello, all~ You guys are awesome!
> ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Funnydog890

lucyhannahg said:


> everyone is so gooood looking
> 
> 
> tis me   View attachment 204826
> i wish this was me, i'm craving biscuits
> 
> 
> Spoiler: don't look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: please don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I SAID PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> damnView attachment 204828



Nice eyes.


----------



## Jake

bryantastic said:


> probably one of my favorite pics of myself



damn these are the type of people I want on TBT, tht swag™


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler: Everyday is Halloween...








I'm getting back into selfies, so I mean, I'm sorry.


----------



## Supernova-Daydreams

Oh, lol. Because I took the picture with my crappy phone and uploaded it to facebook, then saved the pic from there and uploaded it here...the resolution kind of crapped out somewhere along the lines....


----------



## Catto

all of you look so amazing in your pics ~~



I figured I could post a picture of me since I haven't decided for an actual icon to have yet... mmh since the picture is in black and white (and I'm wearing a hat) it's hard to tell, but half of my hair is blue while the other half is a really dark brown


----------



## Oblivia

This is (yet another) reminder to everyone to please respect the rules outlined in the first post of the thread and refrain from posting fake photos; in fact there's a post only 3 pages back addressing this issue.  Those who continue to do this despite these reminders may end up with a warning or infraction.  Please respect the purpose of the thread and only post real photos of yourself.

Thank you!


----------



## Kautalya

Spoiler: ;)


----------



## piske

Kautalya said:


> Spoiler: ;)



OMG YOUR HAIR IS SO BEAUTIFUL AND AMAZING, I LOVE IT, SO JEALOUS *_*


----------



## Kautalya

velvete said:


> OMG YOUR HAIR IS SO BEAUTIFUL AND AMAZING, I LOVE IT, SO JEALOUS *_*



THANK YOUUUUUUUUU DJSAGDSJ OMGGGG <3333


----------



## Zavester

As a celebration to my 100th post:


Spoiler: LITERALLY me


----------



## Chris

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Spoiler: Everyday is Halloween...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting back into selfies, so I mean, I'm sorry.



That top is so cute!  



Kautalya said:


> Spoiler: ;)



I am in love with your hair. <3




Spoiler: From Wednesday


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tina said:


> That top is so cute!



Thanks! It's actually a dress, from Holley Tea Time. I love her "pastel goth" type stuff, but she's also got some really adorable kawaii stuff as well.


----------



## Shu

No pic, but interested if anyone else here has natural curly hair like me? Mine is dark brown, very troublesome to tame but nice to look at!


----------



## goro

i look ugly. that is all you need to know


----------



## Shu

naegi said:


> i look ugly. that is all you need to know



stahp u is a qt


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler: with isabelle :D


----------



## Damniel

Me at the park trying to be photogenic but not knowing how to smile​


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Damniel said:


> ​


----------



## Damniel

MozzarellaSticks said:


> I don't think I've seen a Hollister logo shirt out in the wild in many years.



They're very rare Pok?mon to encounter


----------



## Licorice

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Spoiler: Everyday is Halloween...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting back into selfies, so I mean, I'm sorry.



WHERE DID YOU ACQUIRE SUCH A LOVELY DRESS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kautalya said:


> Spoiler: ;)



Your hair has solved world hunger, destroyed white supremacy, and cured cancer.


----------



## Zavester

Damniel said:


> View attachment 206075
> 
> Me at the park trying to be photogenic but not knowing how to smile​



Lookin' good dude! Killing it with those sunglasses. Haven't worn sunglasses in a long time, need to get prescribed ones.


----------



## Damniel

Zavester said:


> Lookin' good dude! Killing it with those sunglasses. Haven't worn sunglasses in a long time, need to get prescribed ones.



Haha thanks! I used to wear glasses, so I couldn't wear regular sunglasses. But now that I wear contacts I can wear whatever


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Zavester said:


> Lookin' good dude! Killing it with those sunglasses. Haven't worn sunglasses in a long time, need to get prescribed ones.


Dont get cancer there, fam.


----------



## Zavester

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Dont get cancer there, fam.



Don't worry, I spread sunscreen on my eyeglasses.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Licorice said:


> WHERE DID YOU ACQUIRE SUCH A LOVELY DRESS



It's from Holley Tea Time, she has some adorable pastel goth designs as well as overly kawaii colorful stuff! I love that she makes things in plus sizes too. ^u^


----------



## Miii

.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Damniel said:


> ​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Miii said:


> Me in my favorite loot crate shirt. I don't really take selfies so pardon my weird (and tired because I just got off work) face >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206197



OoO I need this shirt!


----------



## tifachu

i haven't worn makeup, hung out with friends , or wore something other than pajamas in what feels like forever xD



Spoiler: going downtown and heelying w/ my squad later and im rly excited


----------



## Jas0n

Here's me and my bookcase


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jas0n said:


> Here's me and my bookcase


----------



## Denise

I am ugly


----------



## Celine

Denise said:


> I am ugly



I'm sure you're not


----------



## Chris

Jas0n said:


> Here's me and my bookcase



Looking good, Aunty Jason.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Jas0n said:


> Here's me and my bookcase
> [[/QUOTE]
> Oh I thought your hair was different lol
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> I'm still very ugly, so you guys won't see my face until I'm an adult and can fix my face (or at least until my acne is gone)


----------



## candxur

I actually made an effort with my appearance today


Spoiler: I'm sorry they're sideways


----------



## easpa

Had my debs ball last night and it was my 2nd(?) time wearing a suit in my life. Riveting stuff



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

candxur said:


> I actually made an effort with my appearance today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm sorry they're sideways
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206617
> View attachment 206618



Damn you're gorgeous! Loving your eye make-up and piercings. <3



easpa said:


> Had my debs ball last night and it was my 2nd(?) time wearing a suit in my life. Riveting stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206620



You're rocking that suit - and the pinky-purple hair.




Spoiler: From last night.



[removed]


----------



## Kautalya

Licorice said:


> WHERE DID YOU ACQUIRE SUCH A LOVELY DRESS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair has solved world hunger, destroyed white supremacy, and cured cancer.



my love ty 

this made my day <3333


----------



## ~Unicorn~

candxur said:


> I actually made an effort with my appearance today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm sorry they're sideways
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206617
> View attachment 206618



❤❤ looking good

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Spoiler: From last night.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



You too c:


----------



## brownboy102

Spoiler: it me










it's been 2 months since this photo was taken but whatever


----------



## Zane

I'm in bed what else iz new






that's my lazy shirt I promise I don't like Mario that much ...


----------



## toadsworthy

In real life I don't actually look like a mushroom! 


Spoiler: Most recent pic of me


----------



## moonford

toadsworthy said:


> In real life I don't actually look like a mushroom!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Most recent pic of me



I always thought you were a Toad, disappointed.


----------



## Nightmares

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: it me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's been 2 months since this photo was taken but whatever



dude, you could pass for like 20 what woah


----------



## glass

imagine your average east asian and wowee there i am hello T-T


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: Don't talk to me or my edgy vegan leather ever again.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Don't talk to me or my edgy vegan leather ever again.


You don't exist, fam


----------



## glass

neither does their edgy vegan leather either it seems ToT


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: yes hi hello


----------



## brownboy102

Nightmares said:


> dude, you could pass for like 20 what woah



guess who's heading out to the club to test this


----------



## Farobi

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Don't talk to me or my edgy vegan leather ever again.



Darn, i Missed the very rare sighting of a bowie picture.


----------



## Trundle

Trying and failing to compete with the most attractive TBT members 

aa


----------



## radical6

Apple2013 said:


> Trying and failing to compete with the most attractive TBT members



TRUNDLE HAS FACIAL HAIR WTF


----------



## toadsworthy

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: yes hi hello



come back to us Jav-a-god-o


----------



## wizard

I look like a white human boy.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Hello from PAX West! 


Spoiler: Bloop.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Actual garbage 
Idk how to do a spoiler rip


----------



## ~Unicorn~

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hello from PAX West!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bloop.



Is that a pusheen backpack I see???


----------



## Fleshy

pawpatrolbab said:


> Actual garbage
> Idk how to do a spoiler rip



YAS that's my boy! *insert a million heart emojis here*


----------



## glass

so many pretty faces (ToT)


----------



## rubyy

I saw a pink Cadillac today whilst shopping, it's so beautiful in person, quite ethereal aaaaaaaa


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

pawpatrolbab said:


> Actual garbage
> Idk how to do a spoiler rip



Toad friend does not seem to appreciate the cuddles. XD


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## ja2mine

heres me  sorry for bad lighting & bad pic, lol. idk why its so big



Spoiler: mee


----------



## Lackadaisy

This costume conveniently allows me to obscure my identity behind bangs <3



Spoiler: I'm not usually this...pastel :3


----------



## Rabirin

Spoiler: so i recently got my hair cut and a nose piercing and this is the result



.


----------



## Kevinnn

Spoiler: hello from me and Chrystina!!


----------



## Jacob

Kevinnn said:


> Spoiler: hello from me and Chrystina!!



WTF NO WAYYYYYYYYY


----------



## toadsworthy

Kevinnn said:


> Spoiler: hello from me and Chrystina!!



hello guys! miss you!


----------



## Kevinnn

toadsworthy said:


> hello guys! miss you!



we miss you too man!!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Forever anonymous....c: everyone here looks like adults lol


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: nerf dis










i am very schleepy


----------



## Chris

gyro said:


> Spoiler: nerf dis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am very schleepy



Wow you're really cute.  
I love the hoodie!


----------



## seliph

Tina said:


> Wow you're really cute.
> I love the hoodie!



omg thanks tina!!
also it's from hot topic believe it or not loool, they have pretty decent overwatch stuff


----------



## kelpy

gyro said:


> Spoiler: nerf dis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am very schleepy



u look like you'd look good in beanies > o >
anyways im pretty sure i like ur eyebrows a lot but sadly the angle is messing with my eyebrow sensor
so like im 80% sure i like them if that counts


----------



## seliph

Lythelys said:


> anyways im pretty sure i like ur eyebrows a lot but sadly the angle is messing with my eyebrow sensor
> so like im 80% sure i like them if that counts



????????????thanks??????????????? i honestly don't know if that's a compliment or an insult

anyway unfortunately most beanies swallow my lil head whole


----------



## kelpy

gyro said:


> ????????????thanks??????????????? i honestly don't know if that's a compliment or an insult
> 
> anyway unfortunately most beanies swallow my lil head whole



i think its a compliment but id have to inspect your eyebrows and that would be uncomfortable


----------



## Warrior

I look like I live in an attic.



Spoiler


----------



## Peter

Spoiler: I got glasses


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Peter said:


> Spoiler: I got glasses



Looking good, my dude!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2013 said:


> Trying and failing to compete with the most attractive TBT members



WTF man why are you so hot?


----------



## Buttlet32

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Looking good, my dude!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> WTF man why are you so hot?



Why can't I dislike this? I'm about to throw some hands.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Buttlet32 said:


> Why can't I dislike this? I'm about to throw some hands.



Haha, I never said he was hotter than you!  Don't worry, I'm not lusting after the cute guys here.  You're better than all of them.


----------



## skarmoury

.


----------



## Buttlet32

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Haha, I never said he was hotter than you!  Don't worry, I'm not lusting after the cute guys here.  You're better than all of them.



If you say so, but I'm still ready if situation calls. (ง •̀_•́)ง I'd post a picture on here, but there's never a time where I don't have a cowlick. And it normally takes me about 45 minutes to pick out an outfit, and 15 for my sister to cover up the bags under my eyes with her makeup. I'm not ready to go somewhere unless I can look at myself in the mirror and tell myself I'm looking "sexy enough".


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Buttlet32 said:


> If you say so, but I'm still ready if situation calls. (ง •̀_•́)ง I'd post a picture on here, but there's never a time where I don't have a cowlick. And it normally takes me about 45 minutes to pick out an outfit, and 15 for my sister to cover up the bags under my eyes with her makeup. I'm not ready to go somewhere unless I can look at myself in the mirror and tell myself I'm looking "sexy enough".



I think you should totally post one, though!  Everyone needs to see how cute you are. <3


----------



## Haskell

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Haha, I never said he was hotter than you!  Don't worry, I'm not lusting after the cute guys here.  You're better than all of them.



Am I one of them?


----------



## seliph

Yo can you weirdos take your love triangle elsewhere


----------



## Buttlet32

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think you should totally post one, though!  Everyone needs to see how cute you are. <3



I MIGHT post one tomorrow after I get all fancied up for church tomorrow. But that's not a promise. If it was a promise I wouldn't break it. I'll think about it though.


----------



## strawberrigod

hi issa me n.n


Spoiler


----------



## Elijo

strawberrigod said:


> hi issa me n.n
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207958



Adorable! You suit that hat so well wtff


Also why are Peter and Apple2013 so attractive? This Trans Man has been blessed woah boy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Raskell said:


> Am I one of them?



Have I seen a picture of you before?  I don't remember...


----------



## Buttlet32

Spoiler: I should've wore a better outfit....





Me in a Suit by shargis32, on Flickr


----------



## Haskell

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Have I seen a picture of you before?  I don't remember...



You sure have. ;p


----------



## KingofHearts

Peter said:


> Spoiler: I got glasses



What a cutie ♥


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Raskell said:


> You sure have. ;p



Huh.  You should post another picture so I can be reminded.


----------



## r a t

Spoiler: ew


----------



## Haskell

Spoiler: Wonder Who This Is



View attachment 207966​


----------



## Allure

I have surprisingly had some people ask what I look like! So here you go! (Sorry if they're huge pictures...)
Snapchat filters: 



Regular Ugly Me:


----------



## strawberrigod

UH I THINK YOU LABELED YOUR PICTURE WRONG, you're gorgeous wtf <3_<3


Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: ew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207964


----------



## mogyay

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: ew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207964



MY GODDESS how can one person be so beautiful


----------



## strawberrigod

Elijo said:


> Adorable! You suit that hat so well wtff
> 
> 
> Also why are Peter and Apple2013 so attractive? This Trans Man has been blessed woah boy



thank you!! Q_Q


----------



## SensaiGallade

This is probably the best way to describe how I feel inside 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1417812818345447


----------



## peniny

< -- n_n;


----------



## Elijo

SensaiGallade said:


> View attachment 208009
> 
> This is probably the best way to describe how I feel inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1417812818345447


Aww you're so cute!!


----------



## ~ Shannice ~




----------



## Lancelot

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: ew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207964



Stop plz


----------



## lowfiboi

99% sure i'm not gonna make it to 2018


----------



## Oblivia

Fun fact: I used to be part of a team that did performance contortion, though this was about 8750604956043 years ago.  All my friends know this about me, so while out with some of them today they requested I show that I've still "got it".  I'm not quite as limber as I used to be but leg headrests are probably my favorite.



Spoiler: Human rubber band


----------



## Greninja

Oblivia said:


> Fun fact: I used to be part of a team that did performance contortion, though this was about 8750604956043 years ago.  All my friends know this about me, so while out with some of them today they requested I show that I've still "got it".  I'm not quite as limber as I used to be but leg headrests are probably my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Human rubber band



ARE YOU IN A CAR?!?!


----------



## Haydenv019

Greninja said:


> ARE YOU IN A CAR?!?!



It seems so, captain obvious.


----------



## Oblivia

Greninja said:


> ARE YOU IN A CAR?!?!



Hahaha yes, yes I am.

I should mention that I'm not the driver (don't drive and contort, people) - we were stopped at a gas station and my friend who was driving moved to the side out of the photo due to bashfulness, or maybe to prevent a photobomb.


----------



## Haydenv019

That would have been crazy if you were the driver. Then again, how would you do that while driving. Lol


----------



## Oblivia

Haydenv019 said:


> That would have been crazy if you were the driver. Then again, how would you do that while driving. Lol



I could do it!  My car's an automatic so I only need my right leg for the basic tasks.  Not that I'm going to do it because safety and all, but I definitely could if the urge became so great that I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Haydenv019

Just imagine the scene... Your in the middle of traffic. You have this sudden urge to be a human rubber band. A person in a truck beside you sees what you're doing will either: 1. Take a picture of you and become a meme. 2. Stare. 3. Say to him/herself, _What is she even doing?
_
_Be advised that this could be a real scenario._


----------



## Pearls

Spoiler: disgusting

















^ those were just after i got my hair cut/curled my hair will never look like that again lmao. this was the only like 2 days i've ever liked my hair in my life




cosplayed yurio yesterday?? the only selfie i have without a snapchat filter lol


----------



## Greninja

Haydenv019 said:


> It seems so, captain obvious.



geez excuse me and my poor eyesight


----------



## Alienfish

Meee. be jelly of my blouse ;D



Spoiler: sheilaaaaa


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler: feeling EDGY AF tonight


----------



## Lancelot

Weiland said:


> Spoiler: feeling EDGY AF tonight
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208468



Brad... Is that you


----------



## lowfiboi

Sheila said:


> Meee. be jelly of my blouse ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sheilaaaaa



that blouse and those glasses and that hair, wowowow


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: What does the A stand for?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: What does the A stand for?


Clearly it stands for “the image you are requesting does not exist”


----------



## vel

not the best photo, but jesus i love this so much!! my friend is kinda in it, sorry friend.



Spoiler: have u ever seen such beauty


----------



## Arjh

I would describe myself in one word - hideous


----------



## Jake

adopted some children



Spoiler


----------



## Damniel

Spoiler: Work dinner a while back


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jake said:


> adopted some children
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



They have your eyes!


----------



## dedenne

Jake said:


> adopted some children
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You don't look very happy about it xD


----------



## tae

ya boy has red hair


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Jake said:


> adopted some children
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That's you hiding yourself behind them? Looking niceeeee


----------



## Lancelot

~Unicorn~ said:


> That's you hiding yourself behind them? Looking niceeeee




He's the gingerbread man, he adopted the kid hiding behind him


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Monkey D Luffy said:


> He's the gingerbread man, he adopted the kid hiding behind him


Even better then cause the eyebrows were bothering me. Two very handsome children tho!!


----------



## satine

you are all so cute!!!!


----------



## Jake

Dedenne2 said:


> You don't look very happy about it xD



thats just my natural face


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Jake said:


> thats just my natural face



So I'm not the only one who normally looks mad/sad!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oblivia said:


> Fun fact: I used to be part of a team that did performance contortion, though this was about 8750604956043 years ago.  All my friends know this about me, so while out with some of them today they requested I show that I've still "got it".  I'm not quite as limber as I used to be but leg headrests are probably my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Human rubber band



You look so fab


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> Fun fact: I used to be part of a team that did performance contortion, though this was about 8750604956043 years ago.  All my friends know this about me, so while out with some of them today they requested I show that I've still "got it".  I'm not quite as limber as I used to be but leg headrests are probably my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Human rubber band



Beautiful as always, Oblivia!


----------



## Nightmares

~Unicorn~ said:


> You look so fab &#55357;&#56396;



I misread this as fat and I was taken aback for a second


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Nightmares said:


> I misread this as fat and I was taken aback for a second



LOL no she's skinny as heck


----------



## tumut

Spoiler: I LOOK LIKE A BOTTLE OF FIJI WATER


----------



## Oblivia

~Unicorn~ said:


> You look so fab &#55357;&#56396;





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Beautiful as always, Oblivia!



Haha, thanks guys.


----------



## Roshan

hh


----------



## Nightmares

Roshan said:


> last post here was in 2015 uhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209610
> 
> 
> too lazy to do my hair
> 베이프



BAPE? or nah


----------



## Roshan

hh


----------



## Mary

Spoiler: I look like a slightly less b****y version of Spencer Hastings


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Spoiler: Me at the fair tonight





Pikachu is with me on the Ferris Wheel (sorry for sideways rotation).


----------



## mogyay

Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: Me at the fair tonight
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209645
> 
> Pikachu is with me on the Ferris Wheel (sorry for sideways rotation).



fake i don't see any apples in that photo!!!!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mogyay said:


> fake i don't see any apples in that photo!!!!!!



I didn’t take any apples with me to the fair. They don’t deserve to be on the rides.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Nice pic Apples :3 Gotta love that Pikachu lol


----------



## seliph

i just got back from a we'dding excuse the eye bags



Spoiler


----------



## Mary

gyro said:


> i just got back from a we'dding excuse the eye bags
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Such a cute tie btw


----------



## seliph

Mary said:


> Such a cute tie btw



Thanks!!! to my misfortune it's a bit too long (i got it last minute so my dumb butt didn't really check beforehand) but nothing a quick hem can't fix for next time ;u;


----------



## Chick

My photos legit dont work lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Chick said:


> My photos legit dont work lol



Upload to imgur.


----------



## Chick

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Upload to imgur.



I’ve just tried that, yet the image turns into a white square.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Chick said:


> I’ve just tried that, yet the image turns into a white square.


Turn off the flash.


----------



## deSPIRIA

MEO


----------



## Warrior

Spoiler











just wondering if I look like a little kid to people. I keep getting id'd.... I'm 21 though >__<


----------



## glass

Warrior said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering if I look like a little kid to people. I keep getting id'd.... I'm 21 though >__<



i would say you look around 18 ... very pretty (0~0)


----------



## dedenne

Damn that hair.


----------



## rubyy

--


----------



## Pop-tart

Spoiler: she


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler: the thot that counts(to 2)


----------



## Haydenv019

I think its finally time you guys to get to see what I actually look like. (Nerve racking indeed)



Spoiler: Face Reveal






Spoiler: You sure you want to?






Spoiler: ARE YOU SURE? ALRIGHT, HERE GOES




I took this a while back. I have glasses... I don't feel like taking a picture ATM since I have too much acne and my hair is all messed up RIP.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Haydenv019 said:


> I think its finally time you guys to get to see what I actually look like. (Nerve racking indeed)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Face Reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You sure you want to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ARE YOU SURE? ALRIGHT, HERE GOES
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209820
> I took this a while back. I have glasses... I don't feel like taking a picture ATM since I have too much acne and my hair is all messed up RIP.



awww you're a cute lil splatoon weeb lol


----------



## deSPIRIA

dsadsad


----------



## KingofHearts

Rubyy said:


> alright so my sixth form social was to dress up as the first letter of your name...
> therefore ruby riickkkk (from rick and morty if you didn't know lmao ) and my friend Luis went as Lucifer..
> 
> can't wait for hallowweeeennnnn !!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Both of you are too cute :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Spoiler: most recent pic






Spoiler: pls don't look






Spoiler: seriously






Spoiler: okay you asked for it



[removed]
Remember this face when the hip new astrophysicist appears in a lecture at a big Star Trek convention.
Sorry I look like trash xDD


----------



## KnoxUK

You guys have a lot more courage than me. It would kind of freak me out a bit posting a picture on here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: most recent pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls don't look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: okay you asked for it
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this face when the hip new astrophysicist appears in a lecture at a big Star Trek convention.View attachment 209839
> Sorry I look like trash xDD



Excuse you you're the prettiest effing astrophysicist in training I've ever seen.  You have a very cute face.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Excuse you you're the prettiest effing astrophysicist in training I've ever seen.  You have a very cute face.



lol what thanks b


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Haydenv019 said:


> I think its finally time you guys to get to see what I actually look like. (Nerve racking indeed)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Face Reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You sure you want to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ARE YOU SURE? ALRIGHT, HERE GOES
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209820
> I took this a while back. I have glasses... I don't feel like taking a picture ATM since I have too much acne and my hair is all messed up RIP.



Hey, you're cute!  I was wondering what you looked like and now I know. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: Me at the fair tonight
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209645
> 
> Pikachu is with me on the Ferris Wheel (sorry for sideways rotation).



Ayyy nice Pikachu my boi!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: most recent pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls don't look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: okay you asked for it
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this face when the hip new astrophysicist appears in a lecture at a big Star Trek convention.View attachment 209839
> Sorry I look like trash xDD



I actually like your looks. What do you think of mine?


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: most recent pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls don't look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: okay you asked for it
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this face when the hip new astrophysicist appears in a lecture at a big Star Trek convention.View attachment 209839
> Sorry I look like trash xDD



It might just be the bangs/glasses combo, but you immediately made me think of Bernadette in The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Licorice

—


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I didn’t take any apples with me to the fair. They don’t deserve to be on the rides.


Omg that's so sad xDDD



Alolan_Apples said:


> I actually like your looks. What do you think of mine?


Sorry I'm really bad at giving compliments and making people feel better but you look p cool 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> It might just be the bangs/glasses combo, but you immediately made me think of Bernadette in The Big Bang Theory.



You know I always imagined myself being on that show xD


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler: Got my suit for my graduation formal. :D


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: most recent pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls don't look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: okay you asked for it
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this face when the hip new astrophysicist appears in a lecture at a big Star Trek convention.View attachment 209839
> Sorry I look like trash xDD



Wow you look really nice :3 Bravo for being brave enough to post here


----------



## Nicole.

Catchin some rays


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: Cryptid


----------



## Chris

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Cryptid
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Damn that hair. Looking good, Bowie! :o
> 
> 
> From last night:
> 
> [spoiler][img]https://i.imgur.com/mdnSRZk.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dress.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tina said:


> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



You're so pretty! Is that a dermal on your chest?


----------



## Chris

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You're so pretty! Is that a dermal on your chest?



Thank you!  And yes, it is! There is also a second positioned about 1-1.5cm below that one.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Tina said:


> Damn that hair. Looking good, Bowie!
> 
> 
> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Woo!  You and Oblivia should enter a beauty contest tbh.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

Tina said:


> Damn that hair. Looking good, Bowie!
> 
> 
> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dress.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Cool tattoo! Are they diamonds? I can't really tell


----------



## Chris

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Woo!  You and Oblivia should enter a beauty contest tbh.



Ahaha, thank you!  



DivaBlueGirl said:


> Cool tattoo! Are they diamonds? I can't really tell



It's a geometric whale. 



Spoiler: Whale.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Wow nice tattoo Tina :3


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

Spoiler: don't look






Spoiler:  BAHAHAHA you thought I was pretty? You're funny, here's the real me



  I was in the car on the way to school lol (I'm 13) I would never *willingly* wear a green jumper, also the pink splodge was just me scribbling out my brother


----------



## Chris

Issi said:


> Wow nice tattoo Tina :3



Thank you! It's one of three. 



DivaBlueGirl said:


> Spoiler: don't look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  BAHAHAHA you thought I was pretty? You're funny, here's the real me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the car on the way to school lol (I'm 13) I would never [B]willingly[/B] wear a green jumper, also the pink splodge was just me scribbling out my brother [/spoiler][/spoiler][/QUOTE]
> 
> Pfft. I think you are pretty. (:
> I wear a lot of dark green so I actually like the colour! Does your hair curl like that naturally?


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

Tina said:


> Pfft. I think you are pretty.
> I wear a lot of dark green so I actually like the colour! Does your hair curl like that naturally?


Aw thank you! Also sorry I didn't mean to insult your fashion choices haha I'm sure it suits you xx 

Also yeah my hair naturally gets lots of ringlets but I was having a good hair day so there were more ringlets than usual


----------



## Rala

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: most recent pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls don't look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: okay you asked for it
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this face when the hip new astrophysicist appears in a lecture at a big Star Trek convention.View attachment 209839
> Sorry I look like trash xDD



Your shirt gives me life. <3


----------



## Chris

DivaBlueGirl said:


> Aw thank you! Also sorry I didn't mean to insult your fashion choices haha I'm sure it suits you xx
> 
> Also yeah my hair naturally gets lots of ringlets but I was having a good hair day so there were more ringlets than usual



Not insulted, don't worry!

Wow that is pretty awesome.


----------



## Mary

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Cryptid


*fans self*



Tina said:


> Damn that hair. Looking good, Bowie!
> 
> 
> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dress.


So pretty


----------



## mogyay

Tina said:


> Damn that hair. Looking good, Bowie!
> 
> 
> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dress.



BEAUTIFUL TINA hot pink suits u (bc ur hot)


----------



## Chris

Mary said:


> So pretty



Thank you! 



mogyay said:


> BEAUTIFUL TINA hot pink suits u (bc ur hot)



Bahahaha you are the sweetest. <3


----------



## Kalle

Spoiler: Clickbait






Spoiler: Who is photobombing here?


----------



## dedenne

Kalle said:


> Spoiler: Clickbait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Who is photobombing here?



Omg your cat lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Kalle said:


> Spoiler: Clickbait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Who is photobombing here?



is that ginger beard I see peaking out? *hearteyesemojii*


----------



## happyhailey

Spoiler: c:



awk pose I do in every pic.. p.s. sorry the pic is so big .-.


----------



## Zane

Spoiler: earlier









trying to cleverly distract from the fact that it's a crappy webcam photo
also saving u from looking at my ugly house



I need a haircut ;/


----------



## catschaoi

how the heck do spoiler



(~0u0)~

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow look at that bottom one. priceless. idk how that actually got there or hot to get rid of it so im just gonna disappear now


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Skyzeri

Spoiler: The only picture of myself that matters






I hope you all had a great Halloween~


----------



## Kalle

Skyzeri said:


> Spoiler: The only picture of myself that matters
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210526
> 
> 
> I hope you all had a great Halloween~



Aww, cute black cat! I like the witch costume.


----------



## Skyzeri

Kalle said:


> Aww, cute black cat! I like the witch costume.



Thanks a bunch! Every witch needs her black cat 
I also have another cat, but she refused to be held lol.


----------



## Kalle

Skyzeri said:


> Thanks a bunch! Every witch needs her black cat
> I also have another cat, but she refused to be held lol.



lol Show us your other cat sometime, if she lets you. My cat is kinda meh on being held, but he really loves being around people.


----------



## Skyzeri

Kalle said:


> lol Show us your other cat sometime, if she lets you. My cat is kinda meh on being held, but he really loves being around people.





Spoiler: Here's me laughing because she was trying so hard to get away






She's also shy. But she's super sweet when she warms up to you~


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Skyzeri said:


> Spoiler: The only picture of myself that matters
> 
> 
> 
> []
> 
> 
> I hope you all had a great Halloween~


As best as that costume is, I think the cat has you beat.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## batter.butter.bitter

Hellooooooo 



Spoiler


----------



## Kalle

Skyzeri said:


> Spoiler: Here's me laughing because she was trying so hard to get away
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210527
> 
> 
> She's also shy. But she's super sweet when she warms up to you~



I love tuxedo cats! Yeah, she looks like she's thinking "Hey meow, can you uh, put meh down now? No vets!"


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler: Everyday Looks


----------



## shrekluvsme

i got this rlly cute hat from an antique shop and i just wanted to post this bc i'm so happy with it ^^



Spoiler: me and muh hat


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Tina said:


> From last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dress.


You are truly a princess



xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: most recent pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls don't look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: okay you asked for it
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this face when the hip new astrophysicist appears in a lecture at a big Star Trek convention.View attachment 209839
> Sorry I look like trash xDD



Lookin' nice! Good job for being brave enough to show yourself. Sadly for me, that's probably gonna take a few years...


----------



## Spooky.

I look like the bottom of a pan of burnt rice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spooky. said:


> I look like the bottom of a pan of burnt rice



Damn.  Not a lot of self-confidence, huh?  I'm pretty sure you're exaggerating.


----------



## Nightmares

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Damn.  Not a lot of self-confidence, huh?  I'm pretty sure you're exaggerating.



No, I'm pretty sure she looks exactly like the bottom of a pan of burnt rice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nightmares said:


> No, I'm pretty sure she looks exactly like the bottom of a pan of burnt rice



...Oh.


----------



## Spooky.

Nightmares said:


> No, I'm pretty sure she looks exactly like the bottom of a pan of burnt rice



_How you dare _

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Damn.  Not a lot of self-confidence, huh?  I'm pretty sure you're exaggerating.



My picture is linked right there, burnt rice face and all

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Burnt rice









Spoiler: Burnt rice in a hat







SEE. _BURNT._


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: a denny's aficionado


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Spooky. said:


> Spoiler: Burnt rice
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Burnt rice in a hat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210749
> 
> 
> 
> SEE. _BURNT._


crispy

but really you look just fineee


----------



## Spooky.

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: a denny's aficionado



Denny's is life


----------



## Capella

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: a denny's aficionado



damn what are u ordering, urself? cause u lookin like a MEALLLL


----------



## angiepie

Spoiler


----------



## Spooky.

angiepie said:


> Spoiler



YOUR HAIR IS AMAZING


----------



## angiepie

Spooky. said:


> YOUR HAIR IS AMAZING



Thank you so much. :3


----------



## Spooky.

angiepie said:


> Thank you so much. :3



Also your eyeliner is on point. 
I never weak makeup so I'm blown away by how people can be so good at it. I try and I end up looking like a foot so I go without haha


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

angiepie said:


> Spoiler


You remind me of someone Ik, but with wwwwaaaaayyyy better eyeliner. Ik that means nothing to you, but, trust me, it’s a compliment.


----------



## angiepie

Spooky. said:


> Also your eyeliner is on point.
> I never weak makeup so I'm blown away by how people can be so good at it. I try and I end up looking like a foot so I go without haha



Aww I bet you don't look like a foot!!Thank you, but don't let that eyeliner fool you. I'm still a newbie at makeup lol. I don't wear it often at all.

@MozzarellaSticks : Thank you lol :3


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Lorrai

OuO New to the forums so I'm all kinds of browsing and posting everywhere, lol.



Spoiler










Moi.


----------



## hamster

nvm


----------



## angiepie

Aerate said:


> You look gorgeous :'D



Thank you. :3


----------



## KingofHearts

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: a denny's aficionado



Someone is cute


----------



## Kalle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> is that ginger beard I see peaking out? *hearteyesemojii*



Sorry I didn't see your reply until now, but yes. 



Spoiler: It'll be rare to find a photo of me without my cat






Spoiler: Seriously


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Kalle said:


> Sorry I didn't see your reply until now, but yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It'll be rare to find a photo of me without my cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Seriously


----------



## Kalle

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Bruh I have a whole album of pics of my cat & it’s the biggest album on my phone



It's life, ain't it?


----------



## Capella

Spoiler: i havent posted since i was 12


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Kalle said:


> It's life, ain't it?


It doesn’t help that he really, really likes to lay on my chest & I take at least one picture every single time.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## infallible

i haven't posted in 4 years... oops



Spoiler


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

infallible said:


> i haven't posted in 4 years... oops
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Stockley_

It's a bit of an older photo, but not much about my looks have changed from aside longer hair lol

Also, sorry for any eyeballs I've destroyed


----------



## HappyTails

Everyone looks really nice looking. 


I had posted a pic of myself but like I do with all face reveal posts, I edit the post after a few hours since I don't like to keep my picture up too long. If you saw it, you saw it, and if you didn't then you didn't.


----------



## Allure

*So, how ugly am I?*


----------



## Nightmares

Allure said:


> *So, how ugly am I?*
> View attachment 211282



vry vry ugly!!!! 1

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean, you don't even look human with the filter on, so who knows


----------



## gaydani

Nightmares said:


> vry vry ugly!!!! 1
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I mean, you don't even look human with the filter on, so who knows



I don't think that second part helped at all if you were joking just saying.


----------



## brutalitea

Allure said:


> *So, how ugly am I?*
> View attachment 211282



You're not ugly.


----------



## gaydani

Haha wow I'm ugly


----------



## Allure

.


----------



## gaydani

Allure said:


> You're not ugly at all, I love your eyes, I'm jealous! <3



OMG thank you you are too kind!!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Nightmares said:


> vry vry ugly!!!! 1
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I mean, you don't even look human with the filter on, so who knows



yikes...

anyways, you aren't ugly! you're very cute allure  don't let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I’m loving how serious y’all are taking this. Never change.


----------



## Allure

.


----------



## brownboy102

it's ya boy


----------



## Allure

.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Sparro said:


> it's ya boy



You look so good! In school all of my school pictures were horrible... I want to burn them. -_-


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

SockHead said:


> Here's me!



_Majestic._

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is me!


----------



## EloquentElixir

Spoiler






That me
I have better photos ofc but....they all kinda flashy​


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

EloquentElixir said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211380
> 
> 
> That me
> I have better photos ofc but....they all kinda flashy​



honey you look like you were about to fall off a chair are you ok???


----------



## EloquentElixir

LaylaTheMayor said:


> honey you look like you were about to fall off a chair are you ok???



Lmao yeah i was leaning back, it was a video but i just took a screenshot of it xD​


----------



## Tessie

tried on a red dress & liked it :3


Spoiler


----------



## cornimer

Tessie said:


> tried on a red dress & liked it :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It looks great on you!


----------



## Tessie

thank you thank you


----------



## Nightmares

Hopeless Opus said:


> yikes...
> 
> anyways, you aren't ugly! you're very cute allure  don't let anyone tell you otherwise



You should be yikes-ing at the original text damn

- - - Post Merge - - -



EloquentElixir said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211380
> 
> 
> That me
> I have better photos ofc but....they all kinda flashy​



Ok but those glasses are so nice hsnsnn I wish I could pull them off

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luniel said:


> I don't think that second part helped at all if you were joking just saying.



Because animal ears and noses are so human


----------



## batter.butter.bitter

Hiiiii.. Its me again. Have a great evening everyone 


Spoiler


----------



## gaydani

OMG you guys all look fantastic wow


----------



## infallible

everyone on this site is so cute omg
here's a pic of me from a cosplay, with blonde hair instead of my usual red 



Spoiler


----------



## deSPIRIA

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Elijo

cammy said:


> Spoiler: new haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: better pic



Awh, you look adorable!


----------



## rbell2915

Found out I'm going to Advanced Infantryman Course in January.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## glass

such pretty members aha


----------



## namiieco

i look like a ****ing foetus compared to everyone here


----------



## Nightmares

namiieco said:


> i look like a ****ing foetus compared to everyone here



Lmfao I look like a pre-teen hsnsnns y tho


----------



## chamsae

hopefully you can't actually see how tired i am ;-;


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## chamsae

Aerate said:


> Love your eyes :')


thank you omg ;;


----------



## Tickles

i am here.


----------



## Stepheroo

I look like if a trashcan had legs. Just kidding, here:



Spoiler: oh wait, but...














Tickles said:


> View attachment 211869
> 
> i am here.



You have a lovely smile! And your skin looks so clear and smooth, I’m jealous ugh.


----------



## Tessie

yall are so cute


----------



## SockHead




----------



## xSuperMario64x

SockHead said:


> x



Somehow this is exactly as I imagined you


----------



## SockHead

xSuperMario64x said:


> Somehow this is exactly as I imagined you



i mean i am on the first page of this thread :-}


----------



## dedenne

SockHead said:


>



Wow you look different from at the start of this thread!

Just me.......

Ok


----------



## KingofHearts

SockHead said:


> x



Someone is cute


----------



## Zane

I was looking very blurry today : )


----------



## angiepie

Spoiler


----------



## Locket

Spoiler:  I got a haircut, cut about 7in off


----------



## Whisboi

Ayooooo it's me (also omg you all are such cuties stooooppp)



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Miharu

Hey guys! It's been so long LOL But I got my hair dyed! <3​


Spoiler


----------



## Bcat

Spoiler: oops


----------



## easpa

Spoiler







Bringing an entire bottle of vodka to a house party went about as poorly as you'd expect


----------



## Tessie

getting ready for a party, full face makeup! i look like a diff person 



Spoiler


----------



## MissLily123

Spoiler: Oof







Neese, this one's for you, home boi


----------



## Taj

MissLily123 said:


> Spoiler: Oof
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212225
> 
> 
> 
> Neese, this one's for you, home boi



reported for hidden ninja texts


----------



## angiepie

Tessie said:


> getting ready for a party, full face makeup! i look like a diff person
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



you remind me of Dua Lipa. So pretty!!!


----------



## Suzuki

This is the first time I post an image here, let's hope it works 




Spoiler: Hi


----------



## SoraDeathEater

The husband and I with the bump c: 
 This is baby number 2 c: very excited 



Spoiler: Meep






​


----------



## Suzuki

SoraDeathEater said:


> The husband and I with the bump c:
> This is baby number 2 c: very excited
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Meep
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212232
> 
> 
> ​



Congrats! 
Love your hair <3


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Suzuki said:


> Congrats!
> Love your hair <3



/.\ Thanks!​​


----------



## Tessie

angiepie said:


> you remind me of Dua Lipa. So pretty!!!



hahah you are like the 6th person to tell me this before. 
i take it as a compliment, shes quite exotic looking. thanks!!


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: hey what's up it's you'r boy kai fieri and we're rollin out lookin for america's greatest diners, drive-ins, and dives


----------



## Que

_Honestly don't have a good picture of me so here's one of me taking a much needed nap in the cafeteria at school!



Spoiler: here ya go






_​


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: Hot mess.


----------



## Nightmares

boWIE

all your pics disappear so quick ;;;;;;


----------



## Gregriii

Nightmares said:


> boWIE
> 
> all your pics disappear so quick ;;;;;;



I AGREE  If only his photos stayed for a longer time


----------



## piichinu

then get good and check the thread more often. i saw it


----------



## Sanaki

It’s been well over a year since I last posted a pic lol

idk what i was doing with my hand ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## epona

remember meeeeee


----------



## Trundle

epona said:


> remember meeeeee



annie are you ok?


----------



## epona

Trundle said:


> annie are you ok?



yes for the first time in a while i actually AM okay!!! how are YOU


----------



## Trundle

epona said:


> yes for the first time in a while i actually AM okay!!! how are YOU




(Annie, are you OK?)
(will you tell us that you're OK)
(there's a sign in the window)
(that he struck you a crescendo Annie)
(he came into your apartment)
(he left the bloodstains on the carpet)
(then you ran into the bedroom)
(you were struck down)
(it was your doom)


----------



## epona

Trundle said:


> (Annie, are you OK?)
> (will you tell us that you're OK)
> (there's a sign in the window)
> (that he struck you a crescendo Annie)
> (he came into your apartment)
> (he left the bloodstains on the carpet)
> (then you ran into the bedroom)
> (you were struck down)
> (it was your doom)



yes i actually did get the joke my dear old pal i havent forgotten you tormenting me with it


----------



## angiepie

epona said:


> remember meeeeee



okay girl slay my life


----------



## Chris

epona said:


> remember meeeeee



Holy girl you look different. _Good _different. Love you Annie. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler: Marshal Always Gotta Be The Center Of Attention SMH


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tbh I look exactly the same now as I did last time lol


I'm even wearing the same shirt omg xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Marshal Always Gotta Be The Center Of Attention SMH



What a cute squirrel child #w#


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: feliz javidad

















epona said:


> remember meeeeee






Ahri said:


> It’s been well over a year since I last posted a pic lol
> 
> idk what i was doing with my hand ?\_(ツ)_/?



welcome back gals!!!!


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: feliz javidad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back gals!!!!



brows on fleek misturd


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: feliz javidad
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back gals!!!![/QUOTE]No ugly Christmas sweater. 0/10 effort.


----------



## Alienfish

sou eu :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Just your local N64 junkie gettin into the holiday spirit 
[removed]
And yes, I have a giant N64 logo on my wall. Don't judge xDDD


----------



## ali.di.magix

Umm hi I guess 



Spoiler: Face Reveal time!









I'll post a more natural pic someday and I'll look completely different lol



I not long got my hair cut and I love it now


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: winter jumpers are so cosy.



[removed]


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Tina said:


> Spoiler: winter jumpers are so cosy.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



 For some reason you're exactly how i pictured xD ^-^ Very pretty n.n


----------



## Stockley_

Here's a more recent photo of me, sorry if it hurts to look at it


----------



## dedenne

Tina said:


> Spoiler: winter jumpers are so cosy.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Oh my god you look so beautiful *__________*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Tina said:


> Spoiler: winter jumpers are so cosy.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Damn Tina, back at it again with being too beautiful to look at.


----------



## duckykate

nvm


----------



## SockHead

epona is hot







gotty


----------



## Xerolin

im gonna die


Spoiler: here i am dudes








me and my son


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Hello all,

I have been browsing this thread for a while, and I had not been sure about posting a picture of myself, beceause I think I do not look nice. However, with the help of a very friendly and kind Tbt member, whose name is VanessaMay18, I have made my decision and I am posting a (smart)phone photo of myself soon


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Xerolin said:


> im gonna die
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here i am dudes


----------



## Beary

SockHead said:


> epona is hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotty



wowie you still look the same


----------



## Wish

i forgot this forum existed


----------



## cookiefan94

Here I am, forum.


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Hi Wish and cookiefan94, your photos are beautiful


----------



## Chele

Xerolin said:


> snip



Oh my goodness! You and your cat son are amazingly cute! Ahh I can’t stop looking at this, it’s wonderful!



WhiteRabbit97 said:


> snip



Wow! Omg you look great. I’m not sure why you wouldn’t think you look nice because you look magnificent! I wouldn’t imagine a prettier face than yours! Kudos to you for posting a pic of yourself and looking fab.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Tessie

Spoiler: i cut my bangs myself !!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Spoiler:  IDK lol


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

Yeah I know, I?m meh.


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

> Wow! Omg you look great. I’m not sure why you wouldn’t think you look nice because you look magnificent! I wouldn’t imagine a prettier face than yours! Kudos to you for posting a pic of yourself and looking fab.



Thank you so much for your nice comment!  It means a lot to me ^^

Tessie, you also have a nice photo  I especially like how you had cut your own hair and have it still looking good.


----------



## Wholockian

Spoiler: Most recent photo of me...


----------



## brownboy102

solid


----------



## Haskell

Spoiler: Playing AC - I'm an AC addict!



View attachment 212956


----------



## Haskell

Sparro said:


> solid



You look like the Indian guy off of Parks & Rec and the Press Secretary off Designated Survivor.

A chill and cool dude. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ladyphantomofmusic said:


> Yeah I know, I’m meh.



Your hair's really nice! It flows. Hmmm I might have to steal your shampoo and conditioner. lol

Don't doubt yourself. You look fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tessie said:


> Spoiler: i cut my bangs myself !!



Honestly. You look like a professional model. lol


----------



## brownboy102

Raskell said:


> You look like the Indian guy off of Parks & Rec and the Press Secretary off Designated Survivor.
> 
> A chill and cool dude.



it's 'cause i am


----------



## nanpan

most recent


----------



## ali.di.magix

So I was in town the other day and came across a pretty cool T Rex sculpture...



Spoiler: I'm on the left


----------



## pinkcotton

MayorOfMagix said:


> Umm hi I guess
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Face Reveal time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a more natural pic someday and I'll look completely different lol
> 
> 
> 
> I not long got my hair cut and I love it now



Nessa you're adorable! <3


----------



## Jake

For the umpteenth time, please don't post fake/joke pictures here. Thanks.


----------



## pinkcotton

Spoiler: itsa me













Spoiler: another one lel











These were taken a few days ago


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

MayorOfMagix said:


> So I was in town the other day and came across a pretty cool T Rex sculpture...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm on the left


----------



## namiieco

pinkcotton said:


> Spoiler: itsa me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: another one lel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken a few days ago



you're really cute!


----------



## milkyi

it's been a long time since i've ever posted here so boop



Spoiler: ft best boy


----------



## pinkcotton

namiieco said:


> you're really cute!



Thank you!! <3


----------



## broke




----------



## rylan

Spoiler: please excuse my rbf


----------



## Rasha

Spoiler


----------



## SensaiGallade

Spoiler: So i've been told I looked like Toad







i hate you kat and zendel


----------



## moonford

You actually did it, omg.


----------



## giorno

>


screams​


----------



## SensaiGallade

Zendel said:


> You actually did it, omg.



I told you i would


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: haven't cut my hair in 2 months u_u



View attachment 213266


----------



## skylark

Spoiler: i really need to cut my bangs


----------



## Alienfish

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: haven't cut my hair in 2 months u_u
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213266



omg you look so pretty in longer hair keeeeep it


----------



## Mercedes

#**** :*


----------



## SockHead

is epona here? please i need a new pic


----------



## Nooblord

Jeffrey and I:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Nooblord said:


> Jeffrey and I:


----------



## Nooblord

IKR, I’m pretty sure he’s the sweetest cat on earth.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

10/10 would pet


----------



## PrincessBetter

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mercedes said:


> View attachment 213421
> #**** :*



You LITERALLY LOOK LIKE LANA DEL REY!!


----------



## Freddie

id post one but i look gross lmao


----------



## Rasha

Spoiler: trying out a 2 minute cosplay makeup


----------



## pinkcotton

PrincessBetter said:


> You LITERALLY LOOK LIKE LANA DEL REY!!



Oh wow, now that you say it she really does.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler: mug








Playing with some weird lighting and my first nude lippy.��


----------



## Mr. Cat

I finally got a hair cut again and I really have no place to share it but on here. (featuring my weird cat sweater with the glass eyeballs glued on it)


----------



## Javocado

back in this thang


----------



## namiieco

Mr. Cat said:


> View attachment 213788
> 
> I finally got a hair cut again and I really have no place to share it but on here. (featuring my weird cat sweater with the glass eyeballs glued on it)



you're so pretty, wow
also your hair looks great!


----------



## Antonio

Everyone looks so nice! ^-^


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler:  I permed my hair for the first time in my life -u-



View attachment 213876


----------



## hamster

Spoiler: squish



gone soz


----------



## Elov

==


----------



## easpa

Spoiler







green hair? check! sleep deprived? check! sickly pallor? you know it baby


----------



## moonford

Imagine a Pig, okay? 


Now imagine that Pig after getting ran over. 



That's me, hi.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, most of you peeps are so good looking!


----------



## Kamzitty

Spoiler: meee


----------



## Tessie

Spoiler: me & my child!!


----------



## Lemonsky

Everyone's pictures here look so great that I feel a bit bad that I can't just instantly click like for everything. 

(I deleted my own)


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Locket

i slept in braids to have my hair wavy



Spoiler:


----------



## Minto

im finally gonna do a face reveal. heres me in my bf's hoodie. it looks like someone stole my lips. if anyone finds them, please return them to me. did i mention i cover my chin in 95% of my pictures because I absolutely hate it.


Spoiler: ruh roh here it comes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Actually felt alright over the past 2 days and did my makeup and stuff... trying to find myself again after being lost for a bit.


Spoiler: Puppy inside


----------



## batter.butter.bitter

Spoiler: hello


----------



## Loriii

batter.butter.bitter said:


> Spoiler: hello



Very pretty  but hey, you look kinda familiar. I must've seen you before


----------



## pidge

Do you like sleep deprived looking boys? Do you like messy half and half short hair? dO YOU LIKE AWFUL SNA*PCHAT FILTERS? WELL BOY, DO I HAVE A DEAL FOR YOU*


Spoiler: GET READY BOYS


----------



## Antonio

pidge said:


> Do you like sleep deprived looking boys? Do you like messy half and half short hair? dO YOU LIKE AWFUL SNA*PCHAT FILTERS? WELL BOY, DO I HAVE A DEAL FOR YOU*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GET READY BOYS



I love all those things about you because they are you!! Nice picture, aswell. c;


----------



## moonford

@Pidge

Your hair is so lovely, the colours and style is just great.


----------



## dedenne

pidge said:


> Do you like sleep deprived looking boys? Do you like messy half and half short hair? dO YOU LIKE AWFUL SNA*PCHAT FILTERS? WELL BOY, DO I HAVE A DEAL FOR YOU*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GET READY BOYS



I love the colours of your hair and omg you look so good x_x


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: posting a smiling pic for once : D



View attachment 214534


----------



## LuxxyLuxx

Spoiler: Me and the bebe


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler







Decided to wear my Splatoon shirt. Also I'm looking sideways to hide my lazy eye. :S


----------



## Pondo

figured I might as well get this over with


----------



## SockHead




----------



## Weiland

Spoiler: let the gay flow through you. my gay is coming out tonight.


----------



## namiieco

pidge said:


> Do you like sleep deprived looking boys? Do you like messy half and half short hair? dO YOU LIKE AWFUL SNA*PCHAT FILTERS? WELL BOY, DO I HAVE A DEAL FOR YOU*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GET READY BOYS



you're so pretty and your hair looks so cool woww


----------



## Kamzitty

Spoiler: issa me








peep the nutella in the back ;>


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

SockHead said:


>


----------



## Chris

SockHead said:


> Spoiler



Damn that hair. 



Spoiler: hi.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Tina said:


> Damn that hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi.



Looking way better than the rest of us as usual, Tina.


----------



## dedenne

Tina said:


> Damn that hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi.



Looking great! Love your piercings!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler: Prepare Yourselves For The Ugly Lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Prepare Yourselves For The Ugly Lol



ayyyy look its ya squirrel girl ^o^ <3


----------



## Alienfish

@ TOMFG aww man i love your eyes, they are real pretty <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Looking way better than the rest of us as usual, Tina.


i know right!!!

also yeah totally gonna put up a pic of moi soon.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Kamzitty

Aerate said:


> Your eyes tho <3



Aaaahhh thank you!!?!?  <3


----------



## duckykate

snip

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mr. Cat said:


> View attachment 213788
> 
> I finally got a hair cut again and I really have no place to share it but on here. (featuring my weird cat sweater with the glass eyeballs glued on it)



YOU ARE THE CUTEST PERSON I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE HOLY MOTHR OF JESUS YOURRE SO BEAUTIFUL I CANT


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Trundle

Photo taken by Alex (bae-blade)


----------



## Antonio

Trundle said:


> Photo taken by Alex (bae-blade)



Did you pose for that?


----------



## Trundle

Antonio said:


> Did you pose for that?



No, I was just playing pool


----------



## Zane

@bunstelle even tho I can't really @ you on here lol (she gave me the hat <3)






I'm wearing this jacket in like every picture akfjdkfsjkhd


----------



## SockHead

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Ew why are you so gross



say that irl and not online >:{

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> Photo taken by Alex (bae-blade)



canadians............... lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~

i have 2 pics of me but they have those cutesy filters so idk if i should post...plus internet safety...

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i'm much uglier & younger than all of u ):


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

SockHead said:


> say that irl and not online >:{
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> canadians............... lol


Bruh if that’s Ann invitation for a Florida vacation you don’t have to ask me twice


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## SockHead

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Bruh if that’s Ann invitation for a Florida vacation you don’t have to ask me twice



it is one


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

~Unicorn~ said:


> i have 2 pics of me but they have those cutesy filters so idk if i should post...plus internet safety...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and i'm much uglier & younger than all of u ):



I bet you're beautiful!  There are plenty of pictures in this thread with filters anyway so it's not a big deal.


----------



## John Wick

SockHead said:


>



Kurt Cobain LIVES! ^_^


----------



## carissa.caitlin

Jon_Snow said:


> Kurt Cobain LIVES! ^_^



exactly what i was thinking


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jon_Snow said:


> Kurt Cobain LIVES! ^_^


Please don’t insult Kurt like that


----------



## John Wick

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Please don’t insult Kurt like that



Hey, I give credit where's it due. 

Sock is a good lookin' dude, and reminds me of Kurt!


----------



## SockHead

Jon_Snow said:


> Hey, I give credit where's it due.
> 
> Sock is a good lookin' dude, and reminds me of Kurt!



well said! and jess, u are just confused about why i look so good


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

SockHead said:


> well said! and jess, u are just confused about why i look so good


Im confused about how you look all right


----------



## SockHead

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Im confused about how you look all right



I'll take that


----------



## Rapture

Uncomfortable to answer the question. Add me on sc @ loves2smooch69 
:* :* :* :* :* :* :*


----------



## hitomi

all of you beautiful people and I'm over here looking like a potato

well, here's this ugly creature. enjoy looking at my jawline.


----------



## tumut

felt cozy in my kappa sweater


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Long time no see


----------



## Loriii

Spoiler: sooo my girlfriend was playing with her camera earlier and... xD


----------



## mountaintear

Me visiting Lake Titicaca in Puno, Peru <3
Such a magical place!!!


----------



## Trundle

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215553View attachment 215554



heyyyyyyyy kisstoefurrrrrr


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215553View attachment 215554



fine a$$


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Your beard look so super healthy!! How’s the baby btw?


----------



## Jacob

just took this in front of my window bc the lighting was really nice


Spoiler:  spoiler bc its kinda big


----------



## brownboy102

Jacob said:


> just took this in front of my window bc the lighting was really nice
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  spoiler bc its kinda big



you have the same expression in all your photos


----------



## Warrior

Spoiler











I got a haircut and now I have those little anime face side things lol


----------



## John Wick

mountaintear said:


> Me visiting Lake Titicaca in Puno, Peru <3
> Such a magical place!!!
> View attachment 215555



Aw, you're gorgeous! 

Amazing hair! ^_^


----------



## MrPicklez

Trundle said:


> heyyyyyyyy kisstoefurrrrrr



Ayyyy



Javocado said:


> fine a$$







MozzarellaSticks said:


> Your beard look so super healthy!! How?s the baby btw?



She?s good! Gotten so big. Literally looks just like me


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

MrKisstoefur said:


> Ayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> &#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;
> 
> 
> 
> She’s good! Gotten so big. Literally looks just like me


----------



## kelpy

[ill take a better one just wait]
smh @ my face being all yuck rn but whatever


----------



## Alienfish

Yes I wear flowers in my hair. Yes I jav this shirt on all day every day.



Spoiler











totally not looking stoned af lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



mountaintear said:


> Me visiting Lake Titicaca in Puno, Peru <3
> Such a magical place!!!
> View attachment 215555



3cute5me <3  love your hair and that poncho


----------



## easpa

I'm the one on the left



Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheila said:


> Yes I wear flowers in my hair. Yes I jav this shirt on all day every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally not looking stoned af lol



You literally match the description of "hippie".  Love ya you dank turt thot.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

easpa said:


> I'm the one on the left


----------



## Cailey

heyy... ;;
here’s a couple recent pics of myself, blehh 
















I included one of me more “done up” for a wedding I attended this weekend and one of me “natural” which is my usual everyday look, lol

also my half sleeve looks weird in the first but oh well.


----------



## dedenne

cinnamonswirl said:


> snip [/SIZE]



you.look.too.beautiful.


----------



## Cailey

Dedenne2 said:


> you.look.too.beautiful.



ahhhh thank you lovey ♡


----------



## Lenndrix

Spoiler


----------



## Kalle

Spoiler: Taken during winter vacation


----------



## ~Unicorn~

lots of beard dudes here i see



Cailey said:


> heyy... ;;
> here?s a couple recent pics of myself, blehh


will trade black feather for beauty D:


----------



## TheCrystalClods

All I need to say is you really don’t want to see me. Also, I just checked, the last picture I was in was back on August, 19th of last year... I guess when I get my yearbook, I’ll send in a photo? I was in a lot this year.


----------



## pinkbunny

Spoiler







hello yes this is me excepct I have lighter hair and rarely wear glasses ahaha <3


----------



## BayleafofSavory

Here I am! I?m new to TBT and excited to play with you all!! I just restarted one of my towns and I?m excited to work hard on it and immerse myself in acnl again c:


----------



## ~Unicorn~

so i heard nobody likes me


----------



## geetry

I'm rly self conscious about myself but I'm in the middle here


Spoiler


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Spoiler: I havent been on here in ages it feels, so here's my face.



jk


----------



## Chris

From a boat tour through Berlin's city centre on Monday. 

[removed]


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> From a boat tour through Berlin's city centre on Monday.
> 
> [removed]



Awwwww super cute <3


----------



## Bcat

Spoiler: It me again


----------



## TheCrystalClods

Why does everybody look so good ajbahjsbshsknsnsj

Is it bad I really like this thread but never want to post a picture..?


----------



## katastrophic!

TheCrystalClods said:


> Why does everybody look so good ajbahjsbshsknsnsj
> 
> Is it bad I really like this thread but never want to post a picture..?



nah it's not bad o: lots of people are self-conscious / just don't wanna show their stuff, but it's ok to appreciate others ^^


----------



## allainah

Jacob said:


> just took this in front of my window bc the lighting was really nice
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  spoiler bc its kinda big



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45rJbXjfnSE


----------



## simfan96

Pic is over a little over a year old and I have short hair now, but this is me! 



Spoiler



View attachment 216348


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

See u next year


----------



## KnoxUK

gone now


----------



## boring

Spoiler: Are you ready,,,,,











WOW I had a glow up since pidge era and _I love it_


----------



## tae

it's been a hot minute since i've posted my face here.



Spoiler:  probably huge ass photos my bad


----------



## matt

Lijan said:


> Spoiler: Are you ready,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I had a glow up since pidge era and _I love it_



Nice photo 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's my face, it's not the face of Jesus however


----------



## Kalle

tae said:


> it's been a hot minute since i've posted my face here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  probably huge ass photos my bad



Cute! You look like a friend of mine. Also.. Yay, another hockey fan! The Avs jerseys are tough to design right in AC:NL.


----------



## brownboy102

tae said:


> it's been a hot minute since i've posted my face here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  probably huge ass photos my bad



lmao avs suck

canucks are no better but avs suc khahahaha damn it


----------



## tae

Sparro said:


> lmao avs suck
> 
> canucks are no better but avs suc khahahaha damn it



nucks succ & ur a cuck. 

i love you.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I just saw some cool dudes in here, who I'd love to see in AC and who used to help me a lot! Why wouldn't I then? 







Spoiler: but when without make-up 💄🌹 I'm like this aha


----------



## matt

RedTropicalFish said:


> I just saw some cool dudes in here, who I'd love to see in AC and who used to help me a lot! Why wouldn't I then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: but when without make-up &#55357;&#56452;&#55356;&#57145; I'm like this aha



You look nice  I look forward to buying items from you again when animal crossing for switch comes out ;-)


----------



## deuces

https://ibb.co/jdSrgx its a me, a horrible acne ridden teen
so many cute people ;v;


----------



## Marc Franks

ive been here almost forever and still havent posted a pic yet.


----------



## Jas0n




----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## moo_nieu

Spoiler: my boyfriend and me at dragoncon












- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Jas0n said:


>


----------



## tae

Moo_Nieu said:


> saebyeolbe?



delete this.


----------



## moo_nieu

tae said:


> delete this.



okay? I thought it looked exactly like him my bad


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: **** blue lives edward elric is tall









i am also hiding a frog in my mouth


----------



## Oblivia

Hair.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> Hair.



Beautiful, of course, but your face is even better.


----------



## geetry

me and my best friend who actually forced me to play animal crossing in 2016 and I ended up liking it
we built a robot today


Spoiler


----------



## Oblivia

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Beautiful, of course, but your face is even better.



Haha, it's been more than 1.5 years since I've been able to fit both my hair and face in the same selfie. Had to chop off my face to make it work and still didn't get all the hair.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler: Look If You Dare (I'm So Tired)


----------



## dedenne

Oblivia said:


> Hair.



omg. your HAIR! x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -



geetry said:


> me and my best friend who actually forced me to play animal crossing in 2016 and I ended up liking it
> we built a robot today
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i love your  hair!


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Look If You Dare (I'm So Tired)



there she is! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> Hair.



goals. you're kinda making me rethink my decision to chop off my hair.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> there she is! <3



Aww, thanks bae!  You should post a pic of you. <3


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Aww, thanks bae!  You should post a pic of you. <3



I did a few pages back. But I'll probably add another this weekend since I'm getting all dressed up then. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> I did a few pages back. But I'll probably add another this weekend since I'm getting all dressed up then. <3



Oof, I found it!  You're literally so beautiful ahhhh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Spoiler: me







my ugly a**

ive been waiting for this moment since 2015


----------



## Ditz

Spoiler










 hi


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler: still alive(now with glasses)








please don't look at my hair it looks like steaming hot garbage... T_T


----------



## allainah

*just 2 chubbers*


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Hello KaydeeKrunk and allainah, your photos look very nice!


----------



## dedenne

allainah said:


>



 aaaa your CAT!


----------



## partangel

yall are so pretty woosh!!!!!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

allainah said:


>


----------



## Nicole.

Looking like a 12 yr old in my dungarees


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: I swear I don?t just come on here to show my face and promote my mixtape on SoundCloud





No but I seriously bought a new copy of New Leaf so I?m hoping to be back on here somewhat regularly? Maybe. Don?t quote me on this.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Ditz

Nicole. said:


> Looking like a 12 yr old in my dungarees ����



your overalls r so cute


----------



## MrPicklez

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Yoooooooo...you’re beard!



It gone.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

MrKisstoefur said:


> It gone.


RIP *insert praying emoji*Prolly. I’ve now for the warmer weather tho


----------



## Oblivia

So I took photos today.



Spoiler: Hi.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## allainah

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Hi yes who is that??



his name is Teddy


----------



## matt

Sheila said:


> @Snickersnee I waste a lot keeping my hair dark brown because I need to wash it too often.



Wow you've been on here for years


----------



## tumut

Spoiler: this is what a ****poster looks like irl


----------



## Ghostkid

BEHOLD!


----------



## duckykate

removed


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

This is the most recent one of me: https://i.imgur.com/anqbAVk.jpg

I miss the days of being skinny x.x


----------



## Kamzitty

Spoiler: henlo!!


----------



## matt

Kammm said:


> Spoiler: henlo!!



Hey there


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Kammm said:


> Spoiler: henlo!!



Ohai!


----------



## Kamzitty

matt said:


> Hey there





EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Ohai!



well hello there loves!!  <3


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Kammm said:


> well hello there loves!!  <3



How's your day going?


----------



## Ghostkid

Kammm said:


> Spoiler: henlo!!



Hi


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> This is the most recent one of me: https://i.imgur.com/anqbAVk.jpg
> 
> I miss the days of being skinny x.x


Thicc > skinny any day!! I?m so glad curves are ?in? again.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Whatever.


----------



## Trundle

Princess Mipha said:


> Spoiler: Me o;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now guess my age :^)



21, it says so on your instagram which is linked to your TBT account.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Trundle said:


> 21, it says so on your instagram which is linked to your TBT account.



Aww, that's cheating


----------



## matt

I'd have guessed 21 without looking at instagrams
Plus it also says it on your tbt profile.


----------



## duckykate

removed


----------



## tifachu

Since i've last posted in here like.. a year ago...
I've pierced my septum myself yeah it hurt, I cried. ;v;


Spoiler


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## duckykate

removed


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Thicc > skinny any day!! I?m so glad curves are ?in? again.



Lol I guess.  But I was skinnier then I am now some years back.  I wasn't even trying to be curvy xD


----------



## tiffanistarr

katezilla said:


> When the duck doesnt accept u



odd question but is this place grants farm?


----------



## ForgottenT

katezilla said:


> BIRB SELFIE
> View attachment 217116
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ignore my cakey ass makeup omfg



Oh I used to have budgies, they were sweet, but I'd never want to have budgies again haha, so much poop, and food flying everywhere.


----------



## duckykate

tiffanistarr said:


> odd question but is this place grants farm?



Nope


----------



## pique

Oblivia said:


> So I took photos today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hi.



you are so gorgeous what

- - - Post Merge - - -



katezilla said:


> BIRB SELFIE
> View attachment 217116
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ignore my cakey ass makeup omfg



baby why is you so cute


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Kammm said:


> Spoiler: henlo!!



it should rly be illegal to be that pretty i'm quaking


----------



## Kamzitty

Hopeless Opus said:


> it should rly be illegal to be that pretty i'm quaking



Ur gonna make me cry,, omg g my day has been made
Tyty :') <3


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Kammm said:


> Ur gonna make me cry,, omg g my day has been made
> Tyty :') <3



I didn't even notice your "Henlo" post was hiding a picture xD  Until Hopeless Opus quoted you lol.  I phail!


----------



## Kamzitty

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I didn't even notice your "Henlo" post was hiding a picture xD  Until Hopeless Opus quoted you lol.  I phail!



Oh jeez lmao!! Yeah I didn't wanna plaster my huge selfie in the thread so I hid it in a clickable spoiler. :') (a lot of the pictures in this thread are put in clickable spoilers, fyi! ^^)


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Kammm said:


> Oh jeez lmao!! Yeah I didn't wanna plaster my huge selfie in the thread so I hid it in a clickable spoiler. :') (a lot of the pictures in this thread are put in clickable spoilers, fyi! ^^)



Well the more you know, right? xD I don't even know how to resize images if I insert them directly into the thread, hence my use of an IMGUR link.  Though I need to update it.  I finally fixed the stray red in my hair (It was supposed to be ALL green xD )


----------



## watercolorwish

Spoiler:  :o (im on the left)


----------



## tiffanistarr

boop


Spoiler: really bad snapchapt and instagram pictures :o


----------



## Croconaw

That?s me with doggo !
I?m a girl also, just super gay  



Spoiler


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Hello tiffanistarr and Feraligatr, I think your photos are beautiful  

As I have a bit changed hairstyle now, I am thinking of uploading a newer photo of me. I am, however, very unsure of this


----------



## matt

tiffanistarr said:


> boop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: really bad snapchapt and instagram pictures :o



Nice you're glasses are rather large, are they a personal preference or do you require large lenses?


----------



## Trundle

matt said:


> Nice you're glasses are rather large, are they a personal preference or do you require large lenses?



bro it's a snapchat filter


----------



## Croconaw

WhiteRabbit97 said:


> Hello tiffanistarr and Feraligatr, I think your photos are beautiful
> 
> As I have a bit changed hairstyle now, I am thinking of uploading a newer photo of me. I am, however, very unsure of this


Thank you! You are very kind!


----------



## brownboy102

Spoiler











its him (me)

- - - Post Merge - - -

i posted the wrong photo but im just gonna roll with it


----------



## Trundle

Sparro said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its him (me)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i posted the wrong photo but im just gonna roll with it



bro nice TEETH


----------



## Lemonsky

One day I had my hair cut shorter. 



Spoiler: I like this shirt I like it very much


----------



## Keepitcosmic

it me &#55356;&#57119;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemonsky said:


> One day I had my hair cut shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I like this shirt I like it very much



you look like an animal crossing mayor in real life! i love it!


----------



## Lemonsky

Keepitcosmic said:


> you look like an animal crossing mayor in real life! i love it!


Ohh I do?? Thank you a lot, that's really sweet to say! 
Also you're really pretty, the flower filter is a cute addition!


----------



## Ilafae

*JJJEez thatsa big photo lol. My large head.*



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

nvm tbt wrong direction glitch -.-


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Lemonsky said:


> One day I had my hair cut shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I like this shirt I like it very much



Hello Lemonsky, I think you have a very nice photo


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

I’ve been debating, face reveal? I dunno man do people want to know what I look like?


----------



## piichinu

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> I’ve been debating, face reveal? I dunno man do people want to know what I look like?



i dont know u, but at this point this is the only thread i check on this site and im in need of new content


----------



## Lemonsky

WhiteRabbit97 said:


> Hello Lemonsky, I think you have a very nice photo


Thank you very much for saying so, I appreciate it! 



Elephantmarshmallow said:


> I?ve been debating, face reveal? I dunno man do people want to know what I look like?


Do it!  I've always found it cool to be able to see how people look like in real life. It's up to you though!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Here's a slightly older photo from December 2017 where I don't look all Double Chinny: https://i.imgur.com/TzTYFx8.jpg

Or at least try not to x.x


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Are y’all ready for the moment none of you have been waiting for??


Spoiler: Let’s play a game



On second thought, let's not maybe again some other time


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Are y’all ready for the moment none of you have been waiting for??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Let’s play a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> lol nopee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2
> 
> 
> 
> look into my eyes
> View attachment 217644
> also please tell me what color you think they are​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what’s behind door number 2?
> 
> 
> 
> something?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: possibly?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno man check the next one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Could it be?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess
> View attachment 217645​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the finale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just one more for fun :)
> 
> 
> 
> sick of all these brackets lol​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Promise I’m not 12
> 
> 
> 
> tada​ View attachment 217647​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got a freckle in one of my eyes and a dimple on one cheek (it doesn’t make an appearance sorry)
> 
> 
> They’re kinda small and the quality went down a bit when they were uploaded so if you wanna zoom go for it
> Also sorry in advance
> can’t believe I’m doing this



Ahhh too many bracketssss xD I'm being crushed by all of them falling on me lol.


----------



## matt

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Are y’all ready for the moment none of you have been waiting for??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Let’s play a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> lol nopee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2
> 
> 
> 
> look into my eyes
> View attachment 217644
> also please tell me what color you think they are​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what’s behind door number 2?
> 
> 
> 
> something?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: possibly?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno man check the next one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Could it be?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I guess
> View attachment 217645​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the finale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just one more for fun :)
> 
> 
> 
> sick of all these brackets lol​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Promise I’m not 12
> 
> 
> 
> tada​ View attachment 217647​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got a freckle in one of my eyes and a dimple on one cheek (it doesn’t make an appearance sorry)
> 
> 
> They’re kinda small and the quality went down a bit when they were uploaded so if you wanna zoom go for it
> Also sorry in advance
> can’t believe I’m doing this



Got it on my first try


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

matt said:


> Got it on my first try


There?s more than just one


----------



## matt

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> There’s more than just one



So there is !
You look fresh


----------



## Raayzx

Lemonsky said:


> One day I had my hair cut shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I like this shirt I like it very much


OMG I HAVE THE SAME FREAKING SHIRT!! lol


----------



## Marc Franks

first time posting a pic here.


----------



## Scientist Salarian

Should I do a face reveal?


----------



## Marc Franks

Scientist Salarian said:


> Should I do a face reveal?



sure, ill do one with you ive never posted a pic of myself on here either.


----------



## Scientist Salarian

One part I don't like is if people take it from me and use it to their own advantage.


----------



## Scientist Salarian

Here is a really bad photo of me in my uniform. It's from a good while ago, I'll take an updated one soon.


----------



## cheddar biscuits

Spoiler: I look like a 12 year old boy


----------



## mogyay

cheddar biscuits said:


> Spoiler: I look like a 12 year old boy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217740



i was gonna say u look like a rly cute 12 year old boy then but that's kinda weird lol. ur v cute!


----------



## cheddar biscuits

mogyay said:


> i was gonna say u look like a rly cute 12 year old boy then but that's kinda weird lol. ur v cute!



Awww thank you so much!! <3


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

cheddar biscuits said:


> Spoiler: I look like a 12 year old boy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217740



I find you cute.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

cheddar biscuits said:


> Spoiler: I look like a 12 year old boy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217740



You’re actually really attractive in an adorable way.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I asked for a pink hair dye, but the hairdresser messed up and now it’s orange



Spoiler:  big picture whoops..



gone


----------



## Raayzx

cheddar biscuits said:


> Spoiler: I look like a 12 year old boy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217740



You are cute and good looking!


----------



## Raayzx

Took some pictures! Btw idk why I look young lol


----------



## Croconaw

My hair.


----------



## crossingwild

Everyone says I look older than I am haha


----------



## strawberrigod

brace yourself 



Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

strawberrigod said:


> brace yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218011



Wowwww you are gorgeous!


----------



## Rasha

Spoiler:  new hair, new contacts


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: Because my mom asked ?did you watch the korea v germany game??



View attachment 218196 
yasss


----------



## piske

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: Because my mom asked “did you watch the korea v germany game?”
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218196
> yasss



GORGEOUS AS USUAL <3


----------



## MrPicklez

Greetings from your friendly neighborhood dad
guy.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I think I've shared myself here before but I get uglier every day so I would prob make people's eyes melt if I posted again rip 

Y'all lookin fresh btw love it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think I've shared myself here before but I get uglier every day so I would prob make people's eyes melt if I posted again rip
> 
> Y'all lookin fresh btw love it



Shut up you’re gorgeous!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When will you upload another picture of yourself, ThatOneMarshalFangirl?


----------



## duckykate

nvm


----------



## Lancelot

Baha said:


> Spoiler:  new hair, new contacts



Looking great baha!


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## moo_nieu

Spoiler: I'll never have long hair again


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## moo_nieu

Spoiler: before the haircut


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## moo_nieu

Spike Spiegel said:


> Oh wow, that’s long hair.    Well, I’m sure you’re glad you got all that extra weight off.  Looking good!



Thanks! Yeah, it was truly unnecessary.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Moo_Nieu said:


> Spoiler: before the haircut



Your hair is so lovely and healthy!  I?m jealous.


----------



## moo_nieu

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Your hair is so lovely and healthy!  I’m jealous.



Thank you! My goal was to grow maximum anime hair, but I never actually styled it.


----------



## brownboy102

Aerate said:


> Spoiler: Just an average day in the hood



um excuse me? are you encouraging drinking? this is a childrens forum sir and i'm going to have to ask you to clean up your behaviour. there are people under the age of thirteen on this server, do you know that! i'm sure many of their parents would hate to see this while monitoring their kid's internet activity. it's the same reason we can't use cuss words, like the f-word, the c-word, the h-e-double hockey sticks, for the sake of the children! won't you think of the children?

lookin good yush


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## brownboy102

Aerate said:


> fiiineeee thereeee i removed it smh
> 
> thanks mate



no wayush i was joking


----------



## MrPicklez

The beard is finally coming back.


----------



## Hayleigh_1

This is me! One is more done up and in the other one the lighting makes me look so pale but oh well XD


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Hayleigh_1 said:


> This is me! One is more done up and in the other one the lighting makes me look so pale but oh well XD



Hello Hayleigh, I think you have nice photos  I also have a photo of me, which was taken not long ago at my parents' home. I am a bit in doubt about putting the photo online, but it does show off my newest bicycle ^^


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: new hair :D



[removed]


----------



## dedenne

Tina said:


> Spoiler: new hair :D
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



aaaa tina you look beautiful!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Tina said:


> Spoiler: new hair :D
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Cute as always, Tina!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## oakleycrossing

Spoiler: this is me! i miss my pink hair lol :p



Oops


----------



## Chris

Dedenne2 said:


> aaaa tina you look beautiful!





Spike Spiegel said:


> Looking good, Tina!





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Cute as always, Tina!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Spoiler: new hair :D
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



damn gurl das cute <3


----------



## Cailey

iiiiiitsaaa meeee! (▰˘◡˘▰)





​


----------



## Soigne

You know some things just aren't meant to be seen in public and that includes my face. :<


----------



## Alienfish

Meee



Spoiler: no so sweet


----------



## Loubelle

Sheila said:


> Meee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no so sweet



Those glasses look so good on you, Sheila!


----------



## Alienfish

Loubelle said:


> Those glasses look so good on you, Sheila!



heyy thank you <3


----------



## deSPIRIA

Spoiler: Hey dudes



Ahhhhh too late wahhhhh


----------



## Laudine

Hi, this is just a reminder to everyone to refrain from posting fake photos  Please only post real photos of yourself, thanks!


----------



## hotchocobaby

I look like a potato


----------



## dedenne

Cailey said:


> iiiiiitsaaa meeee! (▰˘◡˘▰)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



you goddess


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler: Just On Vacation With A New Haircut (Warning: Ugly Alert)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Just On Vacation With A New Haircut (Warning: Ugly Alert)





Sheila said:


> Meee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no so sweet



WHY DO YALL LOOK SO GREAT OMGGG


----------



## AshLittleDongle

Hello people from the other side of this message I am just telling you how i look i am a very short and skinny person with short brown hair and greenyblue eyes i also have a tiny nose and mouth it was fun telling you guys this and hope to see you soon


----------



## ali.di.magix

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Just On Vacation With A New Haircut (Warning: Ugly Alert)



Your hair looks gorgeous short! ^^ It remind me of my curly hair, it's much easier to manage when it's short xD


----------



## Bcat

Sheila said:


> Meee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no so sweet





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Just On Vacation With A New Haircut (Warning: Ugly Alert)



QUEENS !!!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

Cailey said:


> iiiiiitsaaa meeee! (▰˘◡˘▰)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



You look nice!


----------



## Nicole.

Me and the doggo​


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Antonio

Spoiler: Just gonna drop this here, do da do


----------



## ScaredyCat

My most recent one. Not too big on selfies ^.^"


----------



## IzzyShika

This is me >-< I'm a bit shy when it comes to sending pictures of myself and I always use filters because my face is horrible xdd



Spoiler


----------



## Raayzx

Nicole. said:


> View attachment 219621
> 
> Me and the doggo​



Cuties!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Antonio said:


> Spoiler: Just gonna drop this here, do da do



I literally thought you were the guy in your signature xD
Cool hair!


----------



## Jake

don't usually post pics but i just chopped all my hair off???



Spoiler


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> don't usually post pics but i just chopped all my hair off???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I got shorter hair than you.


----------



## Rasumii

Everyone looks great.


----------



## Raayzx

Jake said:


> don't usually post pics but i just chopped all my hair off???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Smexy Jake


----------



## Elijo

Jake said:


> don't usually post pics but i just chopped all my hair off???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looking pretty good there dude!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jake said:


> don't usually post pics but i just chopped all my hair off???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Lookin’ good, Jake!


----------



## Trundle

Jake said:


> don't usually post pics but i just chopped all my hair off???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



must feel nice, but did u cry?


----------



## ali.di.magix

Haven't posted here in a while



Spoiler: can't be bothered resizing lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^^ You look great my friend! ^o^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake said:


> don't usually post pics but i just chopped all my hair off???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I... I don't know what I expected... ^^"


----------



## Katelyn

It’s been a while since I posted in here. But I recently got glasses and I’m just so happy I can finally see again.



Spoiler: It might be big, I’m not sure


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Dormire

Cosplayed Chiaki Nanami.



Spoiler


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I took this earlier in the Summer, but it's about accurate to how I look now. 



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MayorOfMagix said:


> Haven't posted here in a while
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: can't be bothered resizing lol




Look at this pretty lady <3


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## rhinoo

My friend drew me.


----------



## Balverine

Spoiler: me and my furbaby Rhys


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Zeppeli said:


> Spoiler: me and my furbaby Rhys


----------



## Bcat

Zeppeli said:


> Spoiler: me and my furbaby Rhys



Is she a tortie? Because she looks like my precious tortie girl!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Zeppeli said:


> Spoiler: me and my furbaby Rhys



Your cat is amazing!  <3


----------



## Balverine

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Your cat is amazing!  <3





Bcat said:


> Is she a tortie? Because she looks like my precious tortie girl!




She is a tortie, yes! She's a really dark tortie with cute little patches of white <3
And she is literally the best cat I've ever had, she's such a sweetheart~


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Oh by the way, during my recent time away from the site I dyed my hair indigo *points to my avatar photo*


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

Not allowed to show my face so here?s a legs reveal XD


----------



## Trundle

Alex and I from our trip to Florida a few weeks back.


----------



## Licorice

—


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Trundle said:


> Alex and I from our trip to Florida a few weeks back.



I'm a Floridian.  How did you two enjoy visiting our gator infested state? XD


----------



## dedenne

why didnt i delete this earlier


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Dad Mode







I?m slowly evolving into my embarrassing dad final form.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Dad Mode
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220588
> View attachment 220589
> View attachment 220590
> 
> I’m slowly evolving into my embarrassing dad final form.



Your beard is dank, dude.


----------



## Antonio

Spoiler: I don't need the world to see, that I've been the best I can be...


----------



## smonikkims

I might post a pic after I have spent longer in this community, but I have a round face with a cluster of acne at the moment (not sure why as I'm 21 - could be my kidney function but we don't know that yet), brown hair and eyes and ^ shaped eyebrows. I've lost lots of weight recently so I don't think I look it but I am obese BMI-wise.


----------



## Anie

Spoiler: Cats and Filters Ahead


----------



## Licorice

Anie said:


> Spoiler: Cats and Filters Ahead
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220706
> View attachment 220707


I love your glasses. So cute!


----------



## Anie

Licorice said:


> I love your glasses. So cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Tessie

Spoiler: decent hair day = obligatory selfie


----------



## goro

literally just like this but with no facial hair and blue eyes. i think about it every day and i fall deeper into my depression spiral


----------



## Bcat

Spoiler: Dat me (on the beach)


----------



## Raayzx

Antonio said:


> Spoiler: I don't need the world to see, that I've been the best I can be...



- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Spoiler: Dat me (on the beach)



Omg looking great Antonio and Bcat!!


----------



## Hai

Spoiler







This is me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: Dat me (on the beach)



Look at my boo rocking those heart sunglasses!  You go girl. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hai said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220734
> 
> 
> 
> This is me



You're very pretty.


----------



## Hai

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're very pretty.



Aww thank you!


----------



## Jeongguk

Everyone on here is so pretty ;;


----------



## deSPIRIA

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Kalle

Removed*


----------



## Raayzx

Me


----------



## Dinosaurz

StarryWolf said:


> Spoiler: me a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sexy af i know



Ouch
When puberty hits so hard you change gender lol


Spoiler: I?m glad to be past that phase


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: I?m a selfie queen


----------



## N e s s

I regret ever posting a picture of my preteen self in this thread and I’m editing out any trace I have here


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## krystillin

Ba-bamm
This is me. But with slight halloween themed makeup (orange and black)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler: Another Awful Selfie








(Yes that is a Marshal necklace.  I made it myself a couple days ago.)


----------



## MrPicklez

N e s s said:


> You're rocking that denim jacket!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and here is a picture of the Ness:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: oh no don't click



Thank you.



MozzarellaSticks said:


> Your mustache game is on point
> 
> Btw how’s Baby?



Also thank you as well and she’s good! Going to be two in only a month so she’s growing so gosh dang quick.



Spoiler: A boy and his pumpkin




We went to a pumpkin patch today!

EDIT: it’s sideways but oh well


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

MrKisstoefur said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Also thank you as well and she’s good! Going to be two in only a month so she’s growing so gosh dang quick.


----------



## projectx1991

Spoiler: This is me


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

Pokeclasher said:


> Me
> View attachment 220846



Well in that case



Spoiler: me











- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg that pillow is kinda ugly both irl and on camrea


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Another Awful Selfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes that is a Marshal necklace.  I made it myself a couple days ago.)



y u so cute bae?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> y u so cute bae?



You’re the cute one boo


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Well in that case
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> Omg that pillow is kinda ugly both irl and on camrea[/QUOTE]That pillow is so ugly. I want it.


----------



## Wholockian

Probably the best photo of me &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Raayzx

No so cute ;(
 also big picture oof


----------



## Reckoner

Eh...here is me.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

Don’t tell anyone but...I edited out the pimple near my nose cause I’m self conscious lol


----------



## Tee-Tee

I hate taking photos of myself, so here is the only pic of me!


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

Reckoner said:


> View attachment 221356
> Eh...here is me.



I want your nose ;-;


----------



## Reckoner

DivaBlueGirl said:


> I want your nose ;-;


Really? I was never fond of it..


----------



## Senni

I think this photo of myself is cute enough to post on the internet (hehe)! It's unfortunately a huge image though, feels embarrassing to take up so much screen space!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Senni said:


> I think this photo of myself is cute enough to post on the internet (hehe)! It's unfortunately a huge image though, feels embarrassing to take up so much screen space!



Aww, you’re adorable! c:


----------



## Senni

Aww, thank you so much! ; ^ ;


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler: took this edgy selfie with my new mask a week or two ago


----------



## spunkystella

Senni said:


> I think this photo of myself is cute enough to post on the internet (hehe)! It's unfortunately a huge image though, feels embarrassing to take up so much screen space!



you are so cute ;-;


----------



## FanGirlCookie

im the human btw
the dog is cody



Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

FanGirlCookie said:


> im the human btw
> the dog is cody
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love how you specified lol.  You?re pretty cute!


----------



## Katelyn

This is from Halloween but oh well



Spoiler: It?s me


----------



## rianne

It me.



Spoiler


----------



## Princess Mipha

Spoiler: My cute boy and me :3


----------



## TrippyKitten

It'sa me


Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Princess Mipha said:


> Spoiler: My cute boy and me :3



KITTY <3

Lol don't worry, you're cute too


----------



## globug

Hi, new here, so no one knows me yet, but..
it me! (During a Pride event!)


Spoiler: bloop


----------



## steele

*Prepare Thyself*

A pic of me from our Japan Trip 2017... I can't believe it is almost 2019.


Spoiler


----------



## WeiMoote

Guess which one is me. ^_^


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Hello globug, steele and WeiMoote, I think you have nice photos!  I am a bit struggling with posting a picture of myself online, but I do have one picture of me, along with my new bicycle, bought this year's summer.


----------



## glasspandabear

it me


----------



## esweeeny

It's been a while. ^o^


----------



## Chipl95

That's me over the summer when I was in England visiting my fiance.


----------



## Princess

-


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

esweeeny said:


> It's been a while. ^o^
> 
> View attachment 221999



Oof such a pretty lady <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler:  MRW Taking Finals Week Pity Selfie And Getting Photobombed


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler:  MRW Taking Finals Week Pity Selfie And Getting Photobombed



we stan a queen


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Just before I tidied my room yesterday so the background is a mess, but this is me!


----------



## globug

I finally got the haircut I wanted for years, but no stylist would go that short, saying I'd regret it TuT
Never been happier with my hair!!



Spoiler


----------



## Damniel

It's been a while


Spoiler: I'm cool


----------



## Sophie23

I look really nice


----------



## dedenne

Eevee23 said:


> I look really nice



modest

- - - Post Merge - - -



globug said:


> I finally got the haircut I wanted for years, but no stylist would go that short, saying I'd regret it TuT
> Never been happier with my hair!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



that really suits you!


----------



## Tessie

Spoiler: henlo!!!!!


----------



## Ditz

Tessie said:


> Spoiler: henlo!!!!!



ur so fricken cute


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Tessie said:


> Spoiler: henlo!!!!!



Daaaaaa mn. Bull's eye<3


----------



## mellachime

aaaaa im always so shy with selfies and lately i havent taken any super recent since low self esteem and if i do its with snapchat filters LOL but uh this is from the beginning of november 0:
no makeup or anything btw sdfsdf so i look pretty plain 


Spoiler: itsa me


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

mellachime said:


> aaaaa im always so shy with selfies and lately i havent taken any super recent since low self esteem and if i do its with snapchat filters LOL but uh this is from the beginning of november 0:
> no makeup or anything btw sdfsdf so i look pretty plain
> 
> 
> Spoiler: itsa me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222553



Hello mellachime, I myself can relate to the shyness with taking selfies, beceause I am also (very) feeling uncomfortable with taking a picture of myself :| I do, however, think you have uploaded a nice photo ! 
Congrats for overcoming your thoughts about low self esteem and having the courage to upload a picture


----------



## mellachime

Aww... thank you very much.. That means a lot!! ;0;


----------



## globug

Dedenne2 said:


> modest
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> that really suits you!



Ahh thank you!! ^u^


----------



## Kamzitty

Took this when I visited FL last month. It was so nice and hot, now I'm back in GA and freezing ;v;


Spoiler


----------



## Kinetic

Kammm said:


> Took this when I visited FL last month. It was so nice and hot, now I'm back in GA and freezing ;v;
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Freezing in Georgia? Don't hear that often! Must be up in the mountains. 

Here's me making a stupid smug face


----------



## Oldcatlady

Spoiler:  fixed my favourite pair of earrings :))


----------



## mellachime

Oldcatlady said:


> Spoiler:  fixed my favourite pair of earrings :))



youre adorable! glad to hear your fav earrings are fixed btw!


----------



## Oldcatlady

mellachime said:


> -



Thank you!! <3 yes I’m so happy I can wear them again ^^


----------



## dedenne

Oldcatlady said:


> Spoiler:  fixed my favourite pair of earrings :))



i love ur earrings!!


----------



## dizzy bone

Spoiler: my hair only looks good right before i'm about to go to bed u.u



View attachment 222616


----------



## Alexis

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: my hair only looks good right before i'm about to go to bed u.u
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222616



you're so cute ... :"D


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## dizzy bone

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Dang your hair really grew out!!
> 
> May I suggest wetting before bed then scrunching in a leave in conditioner for that messy look the next day? It’s been my go to since I chopped my hair off since messy works so well with short hair



haha right!! oh yea good idea. I usually just wet it in the morning and use some kinda curl up conditioner. But my hair is long and heavy now so it wont curl as nicely as I want it to  



Alexis said:


> you're so cute ... :"D



:'D


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

dizzy bone said:


> haha right!! oh yea good idea. I usually just wet it in the morning and use some kinda curl up conditioner. But my hair is long and heavy now so it wont curl as nicely as I want it to


Wait until your hair is long and your curls turn into loose waves from the weight lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt

first time posting a pic hi


Spoiler: big shiny me


----------



## Hazysummerskies

This is me wearing one of my favorite skirts.



Spoiler


----------



## Snowesque

*Hazysummerskies *
Another person interested in lolita on here, ahh!!
What's the print?


----------



## Hazysummerskies

Snowesque said:


> *Hazysummerskies *
> Another person interested in Lolita on here, ahh!!
> What's the print?



It's Metamorphose's musical cat mini skirt.


----------



## carackobama

Spoiler: itsa me c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

carackobama said:


> Spoiler: itsa me c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222928



You look exactly like Alice from Alice In Wonderland


----------



## carackobama

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You look exactly like Alice from Alice In Wonderland



Oh my gosh thank you! <3


----------



## Sarcastic Soul

Spoiler: I'm deleting this later.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

It was tbh hectic and some sad things to me last year; Hope this year will be nicer and there will be a new discovery to everyone. Happy new year!




Spoiler:


----------



## Breath Mint

I don't typically show pics because I'm shy but I will just this one time. Be gentle pls



Spoiler: I know I look 12. Don't ask why I have an angry expression lol


----------



## Jacob

Some pics from my trip to Hawaii this past summer - that I subsequently posted on Instagram



Spoiler



[imgs]


----------



## Chicha

This picture is a little dated but I still look the same.


Spoiler









That day I met Misty's voice actress and we got all teary talking! We ended up talking for much longer than anyone else without realizing sjhdj

I've wanted to meet her since I was a child so it was a really good moment! She was so sweet and encouraging!! I was overwhelmed with happiness!


I'll take a more recent picture sometime.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Jacob said:


> Some pics from my trip to Hawaii this past summer - that I subsequently posted on Instagram


Oh lordy. Do you know you're such a hot ass? <3


----------



## Jacob

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Oh lordy. Do you know you're such a hot ass? <3


LOL thank you, but that was just my shameless promotion of my summer-look.

Any other time of the year I break mirrors


----------



## Jakerz

Not much, but here it is :3


Spoiler


----------



## jiny

dont mind me and my basic snapchat filter



Spoiler:  



no


----------



## happyhailey

this is me c: 



Spoiler


----------



## carackobama

wow I can’t believe the AC community invented being cute af


----------



## tae

havent posted in such a long time, have a red hair pic and now a dark hair pic. pls i need my hair to grow out faster. 


Spoiler:  uhhh


----------



## mogyay

tae said:


> havent posted in such a long time, have a red hair pic and now a dark hair pic. pls i need my hair to grow out faster.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  uhhh



i could look at u for infinity u're so perfect <3


----------



## Kub

Mehhh.. kind of an oldish picture



Spoiler: weird kid incoming


----------



## tae

mogyay said:


> i could look at u for infinity u're so perfect <3



I LOVE YOU SO MUCH IT HURTS


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Chicha said:


> This picture is a little dated but I still look the same.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That day I met Misty's voice actress and we got all teary talking! We ended up talking for much longer than anyone else without realizing sjhdj
> 
> I've wanted to meet her since I was a child so it was a really good moment! She was so sweet and encouraging!! I was overwhelmed with happiness![/spoiler]
> I'll take a more recent picture sometime. :)[/QUOTE]This is such a sweet picture! You can see the genuine just pure joy on your face. It?s probably the best look anyone can have


----------



## Chicha

MozzarellaSticks said:


> This is such a sweet picture! You can see the genuine just pure joy on your face. It’s probably the best look anyone can have



Awww, thank you!! It was a dream come true to meet her! <3


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: it me













Spoiler: also met sockhead and pali


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: it me


----------



## Xerolin

Spoiler: uh hh hh hi it me








sorry big image no one want that


----------



## mogyay

can u spot my bf in the background



Spoiler: me


----------



## jiny

mogyay said:


> can u spot my bf in the background
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me



omg ur gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Stella-Io

xii said:


> omg ur gorgeous!!!!!



Agreed! You're so pretty!


----------



## mogyay

xii said:


> omg ur gorgeous!!!!!



aw, thank u sm that means a lot!!!



Stella-Io said:


> Agreed! You're so pretty!



ty for the kind words i'm blushin :' )) been feeling a bit insecure since my latest bday :eyes: so nice to hear hehe


----------



## Cailey

wow, haven't been on in a MINUTE.
hi beautiful people ʕ￫ᴥ￩ʔ










​


----------



## tae

mogyay said:


> can u spot my bf in the background
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me



ABSOLUTELY STUNNING MY GOODNESS MOG STOP <3


----------



## mogyay

tae said:


> ABSOLUTELY STUNNING MY GOODNESS MOG STOP <3



u light up my life, thank u i sob


----------



## Kamzitty

Cailey said:


> wow, haven't been on in a MINUTE.
> hi beautiful people ʕ￫ᴥ￩ʔ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



wow I love your style *o*


----------



## Mr. Cat

Gotta share the new hair with strangers because lord knows I'm not gonna post it on facebook


----------



## MozzarellaSticks




----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Everyone seems so beautiful on Tbt ^^ I am still unsure about posting a picture of myself :/


----------



## mogyay

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Everyone seems so beautiful on Tbt ^^ I am still unsure about posting a picture of myself :/



you should if you're comfortable enough, i'm sure everyone would love to see you  i always get a little nervous posting for a lot of people i don't know to see but i'm always amazed how nice everyone is


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> can u spot my bf in the background
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me



u mean the cat cant really tell which one it is lmao i suck? also stop being so cute heck u


----------



## mogyay

Sheila said:


> u mean the cat cant really tell which one it is lmao i suck? also stop being so cute heck u



'the cat' sheila it's rover do u even play animal crossing smh. ps thank u hehe!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> 'the cat' sheila it's rover do u even play animal crossing smh. ps thank u hehe!!!!!!!



it was him aaaa i wrote that first but then it looked like both tom and moe to me. also i never had much cat villagers or memorized the npcs much... nps tho 

used to play NL but i kinda got burnt out so i just keep PC for now also i suck at remembering names XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

mogyay said:


> can u spot my bf in the background
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me



MOG HOW DaARE YOU BE THIS BEAUTIFUL >:O


----------



## mogyay

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> MOG HOW DaARE YOU BE THIS BEAUTIFUL >:O



how dare u b this kind i am crying >  ty tho my luv, it means a lot


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Stella-Io

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Everyone seems so beautiful on Tbt ^^ I am still unsure about posting a picture of myself :/



You and me both. I've been thinking about it, I certainly woundn't do it on my tumblr or twitter thou.

There might actually be a bad pic of me on Instagram or Snapchat, but it's on my sisters account. Idek if she posted it or not.


----------



## Antonio

Spoiler: eh


----------



## Peter

Spoiler: wa hey


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: post-wet-lab i'd-rather-be-anywhere-but-here bathroom selfie.



[removed]


----------



## dedenne

Tina said:


> Spoiler: post-wet-lab i'd-rather-be-anywhere-but-here bathroom selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



i love the pink hair!!


----------



## Chris

Dedenne2 said:


> i love the pink hair!!



Thank you!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

RIP NVM, cause I guess Imgur doesn't have image codes to copy anymore on the app?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

KaydeeKrunk said:


> RIP NVM, cause I guess Imgur doesn't have image codes to copy anymore on the app?


I think it only does now if you’re logged in


----------



## Croconaw

Here is me. My hair is still blue!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

We should re-do this!! So many have posted since 2013....

Lol here is me livin' it up in HI while I still play an island game on my DS


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> We should re-do this!! So many have posted since 2013....
> 
> Lol here is me livin' it up in HI while I still play an island game on my DS



You so beautiful, inner beauty overflowing from within.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

thank youuu! <3333


----------



## milkyi

think the last tim i posted here was last yr? so update time ! pic is from my bday (late oct) so it kinda old


----------



## gobby

And I oop


----------



## Cure Whip

Aaagh... it's been about two years? I don't remember! I definitely don't wanna look back!



Spoiler


----------



## gobby

Wow! Your skin is beautiful


----------



## Cure Whip

gobby said:


> Wow! Your skin is beautiful



Ahh thank you so much!!! <3


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Sometimes I just wish I could go to Hogwarts y'know.



Spoiler


----------



## XxNicolexX

My profile picture is how I look lol.


----------



## easpa

The pic's a good four months old at this stage but I'm still pretty happy with this dye job. Had a ton of nearly empty bottles left over so kinda just decided to pour em all on my head at once! 



Spoiler


----------



## Keystone

Me in my Zelda shirt



Edit: Not sure why it?s sideways lol


----------



## KipperDen

Does anyone know how to post photos in the "spoiler" tab? They're always giant and I hate that lol


----------



## Chris

KipperDen said:


> Does anyone know how to post photos in the "spoiler" tab? They're always giant and I hate that lol





		HTML:
	

[spoiler]TEXT[/spoiler]


----------



## KipperDen

Spoiler







Lol I hope this works! I took this picture the other day and decided it was cute enough to keep, featuring my awesome galaxy hoodie which is my current favorite article of clothing <3


----------



## carackobama

KipperDen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223701
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I hope this works! I took this picture the other day and decided it was cute enough to keep, featuring my awesome galaxy hoodie which is my current favorite article of clothing <3



Your eyes are so pretty!!


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got a new scarf today 



Spoiler: sorry I always look like trash rip



[removed]


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: someday i'll look my age. today is apparently not that day.



[removed]


----------



## tumut

Spoiler


----------



## Stella-Io

Tina said:


> Spoiler: someday i'll look my age. today is apparently not that day.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



You and me both, people have confused me for a 16 year old. But, atleast people won't think you're 40 when you're actually 20.

Also that -I assume- dress looks really cool.


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

milkyi said:


> think the last tim i posted here was last yr? so update time ! pic is from my bday (late oct) so it kinda old



girl you are soo cute, love them ears!! 



gobby said:


> http://imgur.com/cSBb214
> 
> you guys are so cute! here's me and my ******* child



Yesss ugh kitty love, here is my cat, Zuko  <3


----------



## gobby

Your cat is so handsome I'm immediately in love :,^D


----------



## mnm

All of you are so gorgeous!!
There's also a lot more guys on here than I would've expected, which is really refreshing


----------



## mogyay

mnm said:


> I only did my eyebrows and put mascara on in this. I'm trying to get more comfortable with my natural face.
> Also, my hair looks weird on the right side because of the lighting, but it's all good ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> View attachment 223799



u look beautiful, ur complexion is so wow!!! pretty pretty


----------



## mnm

mogyay said:


> u look beautiful, ur complexion is so wow!!! pretty pretty



Thank you so much!!


----------



## dedenne

Spoiler: dont expect a proper pic of me.jpeg


----------



## drowningfairies

Spoiler






That me


----------



## Stella-Io

Y'alls I need selfie tips so maybe one day I can post a pic of myself. I like being able to put a face to a profile, which I haven't done for myself.


----------



## GoldenKaraSus

i'm ugly


----------



## Stella-Io

GoldenKaraSus said:


> i'm ugly



Relate


----------



## Cwynne

gobby said:


> http://imgur.com/cSBb214
> 
> you guys are so cute! here's me and my ******* child





milkyi said:


> think the last tim i posted here was last yr? so update time ! pic is from my bday (late oct) so it kinda old



Wtf you guys are so cute??????? what??? i dont understand


----------



## rianne

Spoiler











A new one for 2019.  Apologies to everyone's eyes.


----------



## gobby

Jskdhskd thank you cwynne i have been blessed :,,,^D


----------



## drowningfairies

rianne said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new one for 2019.  Apologies to everyone's eyes.



But you're like, really cute??


----------



## rianne

drowningfairies said:


> But you're like, really cute??



Thank you, lovely, you're too kind. (,:


----------



## gobby

rianne said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new one for 2019.  Apologies to everyone's eyes.



You re very beautiful rianne!! My eyes do not deceive


----------



## rianne

gobby said:


> You re very beautiful rianne!! My eyes do not deceive



Thank you. ; v ; <3 You remind me of a goth elf and I'm here for it.


----------



## gobby

:,,,,^D _cries in goth_


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

EVERYONE IS SO BEAUTIFUL I CAN'T HANDLE IT


----------



## Jacob

So when I was away at college my family decided to get a hamster. Not really sure why, but I think it likes me:



Spoiler:  Names: Hammy, Remy, Unnamed





















(In my sister's room)

(I wish my room was as cool)


----------



## Lancelot

Jacob said:


> So when I was away at college my family decided to get a hamster. Not really sure why, but I think it likes me:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Names: Hammy, Remy, Unnamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (In my sister's room)
> 
> (I wish my room was as cool)



PHWOARRR, that a cute

the hamster is alright too


----------



## dedenne

Jacob said:


> So when I was away at college my family decided to get a hamster. Not really sure why, but I think it likes me:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Names: Hammy, Remy, Unnamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (In my sister's room)
> 
> (I wish my room was as cool)



the second  one is my favourite


----------



## tifachu

i haven't been on this forum in a while but my hair is silver-ish now and has been for a couple months i used to be pink for years..



Spoiler: aaaaaa






Spoiler: AAA


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Hello tifachu, I think you have beautiful photos!


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler: don't mind my sketchy facial hair :shrug: also wearing my Gengar shirt : D


----------



## Phawnix

Spoiler


----------



## Yazmin

Ahh I love seeing all you lovelies that play! I'm pretty new but already addicted.. 



Spoiler: i dunno o/


----------



## dedenne

Yazmin said:


> Ahh I love seeing all you lovelies that play! I'm pretty new but already addicted..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i dunno o/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224181



ahh youre gorgeous!


----------



## Yazmin

Dedenne2 said:


> ahh youre gorgeous!



Thank you so much beautiful!


----------



## CozyKitsune

Spoiler: oh boy ^.^


----------



## slatka




----------



## deSPIRIA

gugu


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Cut & shaved most of my hair off. 



[removed]


----------



## cornimer

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Cut & shaved most of my hair off.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Looks great on you Tina!!


----------



## Chris

Vampnessa said:


> Looks great on you Tina!!



Thank you!


----------



## Bcat

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Cut & shaved most of my hair off.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Tina you look fab but PICK YOUR STUFF OFF THAT FILTHY FLOOR OMG


----------



## Chris

Bcat said:


> Tina you look fab but PICK YOUR STUFF OFF THAT FILTHY FLOOR OMG



It was either that or take it into the cubicle with me. [/shudder]

Also thank you! <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> [removed]


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Stella-Io

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Cut & shaved most of my hair off.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Omg, Tina, amazing. The hair style really suits you well. Plus that black blouse with the constellations, also really cool.


----------



## WeiMoote

Looking great, Tina!


----------



## Chris

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Cute!! I chopped off my hair around Halloween, but not nearly as much. Also, platinum suits you



How long is yours now?
I'd been debating it for months then finally got annoyed enough to go through with it. Also thank you!  



Stella-Io said:


> Omg, Tina, amazing. The hair style really suits you well. Plus that black blouse with the constellations, also really cool.



Thank you! <3 
I'm in love with that print I have a few items of clothing with it now - and considering buying a blanket with it too. 



xRileyx said:


> Looks good, Tina!





WeiMoote said:


> Looking great, Tina!



Thank you both!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Cut & shaved most of my hair off.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



There ought to be a law against looking so fabulous all the time Tina


----------



## carackobama

Tina you look amazing!! <3



Spoiler: I just got back from a trip to Disneyland Paris so here's a new photo of me! c:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Tina said:


> How long is yours now?
> I'd been debating it for months then finally got annoyed enough to go through with it. Also thank you!


Its grown out now to my shoulders. I can actually braid it again, although a tiny braid. I chopped it to just under my chin. My one condition was I wanted it long enough to be able to put up


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Will have a recent image to upload by Monday.  I have one right now, I just want to get a better one to share.  And my avatar photo is officially out of date since I took the color out for a wedding back in December.


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

carackobama said:


> Tina you look amazing!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I just got back from a trip to Disneyland Paris so here's a new photo of me! c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224319



Hello carackobama, I think you look beautiful in that photo!  Especially with the palace in the background.
I still have not yet put up the courage to post a recent photo of myself, though.


----------



## matt

Hello, I would have mistaken you for one of the princesses , I'm going in a couple of weeks to Disneyland Paris.

- - - Post Merge - - -



carackobama said:


> Tina you look amazing!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I just got back from a trip to Disneyland Paris so here's a new photo of me! c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224319



See above message

- - - Post Merge - - -



zorn said:


> Spoiler: yea


Is that face and carrot tattooed


----------



## honeyaura

carackobama said:


> Tina you look amazing!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I just got back from a trip to Disneyland Paris so here's a new photo of me! c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224319



OMG you're so gorgeous! ;-;


----------



## carackobama

honeyaura said:


> OMG you're so gorgeous! ;-;



Thank you so much lovely! That?s so kind of you to say <3


----------



## tifachu

carackobama said:


> Tina you look amazing!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I just got back from a trip to Disneyland Paris so here's a new photo of me! c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224319



HOLY PEACHES! This is the cutest thing I've ever seen. So beautiful. You look like Princess Aurora (she's my fave) or Princess Peach c,: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -

Last time I posted here my hair was silverish and now it's back to pinkish/rose gold... I can't make up my mind what i want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: me and selfies with my bfs cats, Butthead and Leo xD






Spoiler: edit:ugh why are my photos so big ;;


----------



## carackobama

tifachu said:


> HOLY PEACHES! This is the cutest thing I've ever seen. So beautiful. You look like Princess Aurora (she's my fave) or Princess Peach c,:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Last time I posted here my hair was silverish and now it's back to pinkish/rose gold... I can't make up my mind what i want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me and selfies with my bfs cats, Butthead and Leo xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: edit:ugh why are my photos so big ;;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224408View attachment 224409View attachment 224410



Thank you so much lovely! That?s such a huge compliment <3 you?re absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Stella-Io

tifachu said:


> HOLY PEACHES! This is the cutest thing I've ever seen. So beautiful. You look like Princess Aurora (she's my fave) or Princess Peach c,:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Last time I posted here my hair was silverish and now it's back to pinkish/rose gold... I can't make up my mind what i want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me and selfies with my bfs cats, Butthead and Leo xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: edit:ugh why are my photos so big ;;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224408View attachment 224409View attachment 224410



Omg you're so pretty, I love your hair colour and necklace too! That eye liner looks like it takes alot of time and precision to do as well, impressive.

Also, did your BF actually name his cat Butthead? Lol. They're such cute fluff balls.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Cut & shaved most of my hair off.



damn ur hot <3 fits you really well


----------



## Tessie

Spoiler: i went to a wedding yesterday!


----------



## reririx

I'm pretty self conscious. :c
All I can say is I'm 5'4 ish, black hair, Asian, sometimes wearing glasses and other times wearing my circle lenses... and I dress like a scrub during my night shifts but dress to look good for myself when I'm working days or out and about doing things outside hahaha


----------



## Alienfish

Bite my butt thots



Spoiler


----------



## Zura

Spoiler: I'm 20 but everyone thinks I'm 14


----------



## Wildtown

Vaati said:


> Spoiler: I'm 20 but everyone thinks I'm 14
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224534



tbh u do look 14 xD


----------



## Stella-Io

Vaati said:


> Spoiler: I'm 20 but everyone thinks I'm 14
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224534



You legit look like a freshman/possible sophomore in high school.


----------



## honeyaura

Sheila said:


> Bite my butt thots
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg Sheila you're gorgeous!


----------



## Zura

Wildtown said:


> tbh u do look 14 xD





Stella-Io said:


> You legit look like a freshman/possible sophomore in high school.


I know right? I'm telling the truth when I say I'm 20 and a sophomore in college. Don't really know if this a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## honeyaura

Vaati said:


> I know right? I'm telling the truth when I say I'm 20 and a sophomore in college. Don't really know if this a good thing or a bad thing.



I'd say overall a good thing. Personally at first, I was very self-conscious looking younger than I actually am. But as I got older I appreciated not looking like I aged (in the face anyway). We'll appreciate it more when we're in our 40s looking like we just turned 30 lol. I'm 25 with a damn-near 13 year old face. It's all positive!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

My girlfriend is 26 but everyone thinks she looks 16.  I'm kinda iffy about sharing a picture of the two of us with people I don't know personally because of that, but still I think it's ridiculous that someone has to explain away their age just because they look younger then they really are in general to begin.


----------



## Alienfish

honeyaura said:


> Omg Sheila you're gorgeous!



awww ty <3 just got my hair fixed yesterday before i posted that so yay no more bad hair days ;D


----------



## honeyaura

Sheila said:


> awww ty <3 just got my hair fixed yesterday before i posted that so yay no more bad hair days ;D



You're welcome! And it's lovely, is that your natural hair color??


----------



## Alienfish

honeyaura said:


> You're welcome! And it's lovely, is that your natural hair color??



No, I usually dye it red and my hairdresser put it some conditioner to help it be more bright since I have pretty brown in general ^^ ty again <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler: I Constantly Look Tired Because I Am


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: I Constantly Look Tired Because I Am



damn u hot thot <3 love ur hair and that necklace


----------



## carackobama

everyone on here is so cute ugh wow <3


----------



## Stella-Io

carackobama said:


> everyone on here is so cute ugh wow <3



Guurl you are too!

Tempted to post a pic, but eeeh, I'm not all that appealing looking :^)


----------



## carackobama

Stella-Io said:


> Guurl you are too!
> 
> Tempted to post a pic, but eeeh, I'm not all that appealing looking :^)



;-; thank you sweet! <3 and do it, I can tell you’re beautiful! <3


----------



## ali.di.magix

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: I Constantly Look Tired Because I Am



honestly I can relate D: 
You look gorgeous as always, I love your necklace 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Guurl you are too!
> 
> Tempted to post a pic, but eeeh, I'm not all that appealing looking :^)








everyone on here is gorgeous and I'm sure you are too c:


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spoiler: peasants


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

xRileyx said:


> Holy moly, you look awesome in this!  Especially with the golden-colored throne and golden-colored knight statues.



Thank you!  Took that during my trip to Tennessee last weekend. One of the restaurants in Memphis had this, so I figured it was a nice opportunity to get a picture.


----------



## tifachu

Stella-Io said:


> Omg you're so pretty, I love your hair colour and necklace too! That eye liner looks like it takes alot of time and precision to do as well, impressive.
> 
> Also, did your BF actually name his cat Butthead? Lol. They're such cute fluff balls.



Thank u so much!! And yes his name is actually Butthead! I couldn't believe it at first too... I was like "I'm gonna need to start calling him something more respectable, like Robert or Julian or something." Now it's a joke we call him by some random boy name once in a while


----------



## Wholockian

This is my most recent photo. My hair is kinda messed up- I really need to re-dye it


----------



## Sophie23

I’m too shy to show a picture of me. :c
All I can say is I'm 22 with longish thick brown hair~ which I like to put up out of the way, I’m wearing pink glasses because I can’t see without them, and I wear clothes that I like.


----------



## Pop-tart

Spoiler: idk how to smile


----------



## Zura

Pop-tart said:


> Spoiler: idk how to smile



Omg you're so freaking cute!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Spoiler











Actual footage of my mum giving birth to me


----------



## gobby

StarryWolf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual footage of my mum giving birth to me



It's a boy!


----------



## drowningfairies

Spoiler







Idk how to smile so I'm sorry for always looking overly serious smh


----------



## carackobama

drowningfairies said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225006
> 
> 
> 
> Idk how to smile so I'm sorry for always looking overly serious smh



You’re so pretty! <3


----------



## drowningfairies

carackobama said:


> You’re so pretty! <3


Thank you so much omg ;u;


----------



## Zane

Spoiler: finally getting out of bed better take a picture


----------



## Miharu

Spoiler: Hi it's been a while <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Miharu said:


> Spoiler: Hi it's been a while <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225097



You look beautiful!


----------



## mogyay

Miharu said:


> Spoiler: Hi it's been a while <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225097





Zane said:


> Spoiler: finally getting out of bed better take a picture



ahh i love ur hair cuts !! so cute! pretty pretty!!!


----------



## Miharu

Alolan_Apples said:


> You look beautiful!





mogyay said:


> ahh i love ur hair cut !! so cute! pretty pretty!!!



Ahh you guys are too sweet!! >//v//< Thank you! <3


----------



## Jacob

Zane said:


> Spoiler: finally getting out of bed better take a picture





Miharu said:


> Spoiler: Hi it's been a while <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225097



You guys are looking so great!! I now feel inclined to share my face



Spoiler:  I like to draw on my selfies for no reason at all



I love pretending to be serious


----------



## honeyaura

Jacob said:


> You guys are looking so great!! I now feel inclined to share my face
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  I like to draw on my selfies for no reason at all
> 
> 
> 
> I love pretending to be serious



Ahhh cool it's *Jacob**!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone looks so stunning! <3


----------



## Lancelot

Jacob said:


> You guys are looking so great!! I now feel inclined to share my face
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  I like to draw on my selfies for no reason at all
> 
> 
> 
> I love pretending to be serious



Phwoar. That is all


----------



## Zane

thanks fellows i went back to bed



Jacob said:


> I like to draw on my selfies for no reason at all



same omg


----------



## Miharu

Jacob said:


> You guys are looking so great!! I now feel inclined to share my face
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  I like to draw on my selfies for no reason at all
> 
> 
> 
> I love pretending to be serious



ahh thanks Jacob!! <3 You look amazing as always :> <3


----------



## tifachu

I have a new kitten! his name is Jiji like from Studio Ghibli's Kiki's Delivery Service! ^__^ I just found out he is a male today although when I got him a couple days ago I was told he was a female, so I had named him Genie at the time.

He loves to cuddle when hes sleeping and play like crayyyzee when he's awake. 



Spoiler: me and Jiji


----------



## SpringBF

Oh, I love kittens! Already have two cats and thinking about adopting another one


----------



## Rabirin

Spoiler: totally candid


----------



## Sophie23

I wish I had light blonde hair


----------



## Bowie

It’s been a rough few months.


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: It’s been a rough few months.



bruuuh if that's you you're a flippin beauty.


----------



## Bowie

Sheila said:


> bruuuh if that's you you're a flippin beauty.



It’s me. Thanks!


----------



## Zura

Got a new shirt today!


Spoiler: Still ugly


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Zura

Self-Esteem +1


----------



## amai

pasty rat boy supreme


Spoiler: yikes


----------



## carackobama

Vaati said:


> Got a new shirt today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Still ugly



Awesome shirt!


----------



## Stella-Io

Vaati said:


> Got a new shirt today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Still ugly



Cute shirt~

- - - Post Merge - - -



amai said:


> pasty rat boy supreme
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yikes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225284View attachment 225285



You look like you have nice hair thou, like it's healthy and stuff, you don't use a bunch of treatment/dye/damaging stuff ect...

Also we can be pasty together haha I'm so frickin pale yet I don't tan for the life of me. I burn. Only burn. And peel.


----------



## 22lexi

Stella-Io said:


> Cute shirt~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You look like you have nice hair thou, like it's healthy and stuff, you don't use a bunch of treatment/dye/damaging stuff ect...
> 
> Also we can be pasty together haha I'm so frickin pale yet I don't tan for the life of me. I burn. Only burn. And peel.



Pasty gang


----------



## Zura

xRileyx said:


> Looking pretty fly, my dude.





carackobama said:


> Awesome shirt!





Stella-Io said:


> Cute shirt~


You guys really made my day, thanks!


----------



## dedenne

Spoiler: uMmmM



[CH]yEeT


----------



## mogyay

Dedenne2 said:


> Spoiler: uMmmM
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225333



number one cutie!!! heart eye emoji


----------



## dedenne

mogyay said:


> number one cutie!!! heart eye emoji



thank you mog! ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## SheepMareep

Spoiler: I like yellow


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok after a million years on and off on here, here?s me!


----------



## dedenne

Irishchai said:


> Spoiler: I like yellow
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225353



ahhh ur so beautiful!!


----------



## SheepMareep

Dedenne2 said:


> ahhh ur so beautiful!!


Omg thank you!!!!


----------



## tifachu

Spoiler: felt cute for easter, might hop along later


----------



## Trundle

To distract you all from the Easter Egg hunt, Alex and I have some pretty cool news 








Spoiler: Bonus pic from our Easter Egg hunt!


----------



## Cory

Trundle said:


> To distract you all from the Easter Egg hunt, Alex and I have some pretty cool news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bonus pic from our Easter Egg hunt!



congrats very nice aesthetics


----------



## amai

alexa223 said:


> Pasty gang





Stella-Io said:


> You look like you have nice hair thou, like it's healthy and stuff, you don't use a bunch of treatment/dye/damaging stuff ect...
> 
> Also we can be pasty together haha I'm so frickin pale yet I don't tan for the life of me. I burn. Only burn. And peel.



sksksk thank u i havent dyed it in a while so i like to think it looks pretty ok c: also yes pasty gang but also im lucky and i tan so i only get pasty in winter


----------



## MasterM64

Trundle said:


> To distract you all from the Easter Egg hunt, Alex and I have some pretty cool news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bonus pic from our Easter Egg hunt!



Congratulations on your engagement Trundle!  I wish the absolute best for your future with her!


----------



## Twiggy_Star

Trundle said:


> To distract you all from the Easter Egg hunt, Alex and I have some pretty cool news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bonus pic from our Easter Egg hunt!



Did you get a boyfriend or is it just a picture?


----------



## Lancelot

Twiggy_Star said:


> Did you get a boyfriend or is it just a picture?



She dropped her earring, he found it and picked it up for her. She is now his boyfriend


----------



## WeiMoote

MasterM64 said:


> Congratulations on your engagement Trundle!  I wish the absolute best for your future with her!



Awww, congrats!


----------



## Hat'

Ummm... hehe



Spoiler


----------



## Oldcatlady

Hat' said:


> Ummm... hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225415



i love how you took this picture! the flowers compliment your shirt well


----------



## Hat'

Oldcatlady said:


> i love how you took this picture! the flowers compliment your shirt well



Ah thanks dhfjksfl they're so pretty i had to be extra careful not to ruin them


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Trundle said:


> To distract you all from the Easter Egg hunt, Alex and I have some pretty cool news


----------



## KattCrossing

I really like to play around with makeup, I get stared at a lot in public lol
I put in one without makeup just because 



Spoiler


----------



## carackobama

KattCrossing said:


> I really like to play around with makeup, I get stared at a lot in public lol
> I put in one without makeup just because
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You’re so beautiful ;; <3


----------



## deSPIRIA

pow


----------



## Stella-Io

ipecac said:


> Spoiler: lol



W H A T is that furry thing on your shoulder? It looks cute.


----------



## Roshan

Spoiler: yeet













Haven't done this in ages fr


----------



## deSPIRIA

Stella-Io said:


> W H A T is that furry thing on your shoulder? It looks cute.



its a chinchilla


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ipecac said:


> Spoiler: lol



CHINCHILLA <3


----------



## Warrior

Everyday that I am deprived of animal crossing, I get one step to just becoming an animal crossing character. Also, this is only my second most powerful jumper.



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Hat'

ipecac said:


> Spoiler: lol



yes that chinchilla omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what's their name????
i really hope i'll be able to get one later cuz they're so cute and i love how they use dust to clean themselves instead of water.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Hat' said:


> yes that chinchilla omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what's their name????
> i really hope i'll be able to get one later cuz they're so cute and i love how they use dust to clean themselves instead of water.



his name is merlin


----------



## tae

Spoiler: all i do is work. i'm tired. and i cannot see well anymore.


----------



## Stella-Io

tae said:


> Spoiler: all i do is work. i'm tired. and i cannot see well anymore.



You're really pretty, I love you eyeliner and stone necklace. Your hair also looks really great on you.


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: mandatory shark derp


----------



## tae

Stella-Io said:


> You're really pretty, I love you eyeliner and stone necklace. Your hair also looks really great on you.



ahhh you're so sweet <3 tysm. 
im trying to grow it back out again, and its a process. my crystal is fluorite if you're interested! <3 ive had it for almost 10 years now (i need a new cord for it mines about to snap for like 4th time ahaha)


----------



## mogyay

tae said:


> Spoiler: all i do is work. i'm tired. and i cannot see well anymore.



will u marry me


----------



## seliph

tae said:


> Spoiler: all i do is work. i'm tired. and i cannot see well anymore.








also what is with all those water bottles.... boi....


----------



## tae

mogyay said:


> will u marry me


YES. RIGHT NOW. PLEASE ♡ 



gyro said:


> also what is with all those water bottles.... boi....



i open one drink half of it in the middle of the night in a confused state, forget about it... bring a new one up again and here we are. D: i have a problem.


----------



## Naekoya

it's been awhile! >w<)/


Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -



tae said:


> YES. RIGHT NOW. PLEASE ♡
> 
> 
> 
> i open one drink half of it in the middle of the night in a confused state, forget about it... bring a new one up again and here we are. D: i have a problem.



hahah omg! I thought I was the only one who does this too! xD
I have like couple bottles on my desk as we speak *guilty* ;;


----------



## DaCoSim

ipecac said:


> Spoiler: lol



Chinchilla!!!! Yay! We have one too! His name is Loki!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler











One of my favorite senior pictures~

My hair is much longer now, though. Will update with a new picture when I actually feel like taking pictures haah.​


----------



## Miharu

Naekoya said:


> it's been awhile! >w<)/
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


BAEEEE <3 You are too gorgeous <3 



Bucky Barnes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite senior pictures~
> 
> My hair is much longer now, though. Will update with a new picture when I actually feel like taking pictures haah.​


You look amazing Bucky <3 <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems

More images I took today c:



Spoiler:


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Hello Bucky, I think you have beautiful photos ! 
I am slowly building up the courage to post a picture of myself as well.


----------



## Tessie

Spoiler: i graduated & received my doctoral degree today! :)


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Miharu

*New hair color <3



Spoiler: boop















*​


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Miharu said:


> *New hair color <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Omg SO PRETTY! I've been wanting hair like this for such a long time but I don't want to bleach my hair. Your hair looks so healthy though. Mine is long and natural still but very dry at the ends. How do you do it?? The moment I bleach my hair, it's just straw hahaha


----------



## dedenne

Tessie said:


> Spoiler: i graduated & received my doctoral degree today! :)



congratulations!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> *New hair color <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



omg ur hair is sooo beautiful the colours are amazing wowowo


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Miharu said:


> *New hair color <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Hello Miharu  I think you have beautiful hair, and nice photos as well!


----------



## Naekoya

Miharu said:


> *New hair color <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



my beautiful bae ; u; <3


----------



## Miharu

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Omg SO PRETTY! I've been wanting hair like this for such a long time but I don't want to bleach my hair. Your hair looks so healthy though. Mine is long and natural still but very dry at the ends. How do you do it?? The moment I bleach my hair, it's just straw hahaha


jfdlksfd thank you so much!! >//v//< And omg!! It's thanks to my friend!! She's a professional! I go to her salon all the time for a hair cut and new hair color!! She's the only one I trust <3 She takes care of my hair so well ; v ; <3 



Dedenne2 said:


> omg ur hair is sooo beautiful the colours are amazing wowowo


djslfs thank you!!! <3 I'm so happy with how it turned out cx



CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hello Miharu  I think you have beautiful hair, and nice photos as well!


Thank you!



Naekoya said:


> my beautiful bae ; u; <3


BAEEEEEEEEEEEEEE <3 <3 <3 No you <3 <3


----------



## Hat'

Miharu said:


> *New hair color <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



 A BEAUTY LITERALLY A BEAUTY omg...
that hair color is so beautiful I'm crying


----------



## Miharu

Hat' said:


> A BEAUTY LITERALLY A BEAUTY omg...
> that hair color is so beautiful I'm crying



Omg djfbdjfbb NO U


----------



## Bizhiins

I





Miharu said:


> *New hair color <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Omg your hair colors so cute!! I love it!!


----------



## MochiACNL

First time posting here 



Spoiler


----------



## gobby

MochiACNL said:


> First time posting here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225865



You re so cute I could cry!!


----------



## MochiACNL

gobby said:


> You re so cute I could cry!!



Ahh tysm, you're too sweet ;  ;


----------



## Liability

Spoiler: hi


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Greetings from your friendly neighborhood dad


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: From Saturday night.



[removed]


----------



## Hat'

post-night routine selfie,,, thanks snow..


Spoiler


----------



## WeiMoote

Tina said:


> Spoiler: From Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Is that a Pentagon earring? ^_^


----------



## Chris

WeiMoote said:


> Is that a Pentagon earring? ^_^



It's a pentagram! There was a Petrine Cross in the other ear but it swung backwards while taking the picture.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Spoiler: From Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Awesome as always <3 Love your make-up and hair colour


----------



## WeiMoote

Tina said:


> It's a pentagram! There was a Petrine Cross in the other ear but it swung backwards while taking the picture.



Ahh, okay.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Tina said:


> Spoiler: From Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



How are you always so flawless, Tina?  Tell me your secret!


----------



## Stella-Io

Tina said:


> Spoiler: From Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Damn Tina you looK so good! Clothes, makeup, hair, jewelry, flawless.


----------



## carackobama

Spoiler: I cosplayed as Isabelle at a con this weekend and I wanted to share a few pictures! :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

carackobama said:


> Spoiler: I cosplayed as Isabelle at a con this weekend and I wanted to share a few pictures! :3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226065
> View attachment 226066
> View attachment 226067
> View attachment 226068



Don't open this guys you'll immediately die from the cuteness


----------



## ali.di.magix

Spoiler: oh hello there








ya almost forgot there was a _naughty_ word on there lmao



Spoiler: just for opening that and seeing my ugly mug, here's a decent photo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ali.di.magix said:


> Spoiler: oh hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya almost forgot there was a _naughty_ word on there lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just for opening that and seeing my ugly mug, here's a decent photo



You're gorgeous in both pictures lmao <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Nessa omggggggg ♡♡♡


----------



## Bcat

Spoiler: It?s been a while


----------



## Kamzitty

carackobama said:


> Spoiler: I cosplayed as Isabelle at a con this weekend and I wanted to share a few pictures! :3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226065
> View attachment 226066
> View attachment 226067
> View attachment 226068



Your cosplay is adorable!!! I love how even the trees in the background look like ACNL trees hahaha


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: It’s been a while



You look so fabulous wth T__T ♡


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## ali.di.magix

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're gorgeous in both pictures lmao <3





xSuperMario64x said:


> Nessa omggggggg ♡♡♡





xRileyx said:


> Looking great as always, Nessa!



Thank you guys, love you all ♡♡


----------



## peppy villager

Spoiler:  meee!


----------



## Tessie

carackobama said:


> Spoiler: I cosplayed as Isabelle at a con this weekend and I wanted to share a few pictures! :3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226065
> View attachment 226066
> View attachment 226067
> View attachment 226068



so adorable omg 
truly the best isabelle ive seen!


----------



## Alienfish

Meee. Yes I looke like some old yugoslav album cover dont mind it lol



Spoiler


----------



## WeiMoote

Sheila said:


> Meee. Yes I looke like some old yugoslav album cover dont mind it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You look cute! 

(Also, I misread Yugoslav as _YuGiOh_.)


----------



## Alienfish

WeiMoote said:


> You look cute!
> 
> (Also, I misread Yugoslav as _YuGiOh_.)



LMAOO.. thank though <3


----------



## Stella-Io

Y'all can be graced with my ugg mug heeey


Spoiler: Don't look






With and without glasses, oof that glare is fierce.



Why the heck are they sideways?


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Stella-Io said:


> Y'all can be graced with my ugg mug heeey
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't look
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226131
> View attachment 226132
> With and without glasses, oof that glare is fierce.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the heck are they sideways?



ohh i love your hair!


----------



## Stella-Io

Aw thanks to you both!


----------



## ForeverGaming

Crunchy said:


> Spoiler:  meee!



Omg you?re so gorgeous!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok but like why is everyone so good looking???


----------



## carackobama

Thank you for all the kind comments guys! T_T <3

Everyone here looks so cute!


----------



## peppy villager

ForeverGaming said:


> Omg you’re so gorgeous!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok but like why is everyone so good looking???


thankyouuuuu T_T


----------



## poweradeex




----------



## Weiland

Listening to Troye Sivan, talking to someone I really freakin like, drinking espresso (probably shouldn't be ...), and feeling good about myself! -- couldn't ask for a better night.


----------



## Jacob

I honestly prefer using this thread for selfies over instagram 


Spoiler


----------



## Wildtown

Jacob said:


> I honestly prefer using this thread for selfies over instagram
> 
> 
> Spoiler



u look tired xD


----------



## Stella-Io

Jacob said:


> I honestly prefer using this thread for selfies over instagram
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Your hair looks so nice and fluffy (it's supposed to be a compliment haha, it doesn't look all ratty and damaged).


----------



## rhinoo

i have an afro, obviously.



Spoiler


----------



## Maiana

Spoiler: prepare lol







i've never made a spoiler so im sorry its so big


----------



## dedenne

kcatofayris said:


> Spoiler: prepare lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226397
> 
> 
> 
> i've never made a spoiler so im sorry its so big



ahhh ur so pretty!!!


----------



## Maiana

Dedenne2 said:


> ahhh ur so pretty!!!



 aHHhh thank youu~!!!


----------



## projectx1991

Spoiler: It was sunny yesterday so took a snap because of my eyes in the sun :)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

im_the_rhino said:


> i have an afro, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Honestly this captures your personality so well and I love it lmao


----------



## Onyx

Spoiler:  "It's from Snapchat so I have writing on me looool"








I decided to add more lol the other two I was gonna attach are too big of files and I'm too lazy to deal with it rn


----------



## Chouchou

Spoiler












Me!


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Green



[removed]


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: Alive.


----------



## Licorice

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Green
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



every time you post a pic you make me want a pixie cut again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Green
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



You're so beautiful Tina ;u;


----------



## matt

Tina said:


> Spoiler: Green
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Looks like a Google pixel smartphone

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's an enchanted picture of me with some bloke in a costume



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

xRileyx said:


> Looking good as always, Tina!  It seems like a lot of different hair colors suit you.



Thank you! I'm thinking turquoise or a blue-purple colour next.  



Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Alive.



Looking beautiful Bowie. 



Licorice said:


> every time you post a pic you make me want a pixie cut again



I'm actually considering shaving the sides up further in hopes of pulling off a hawk. 



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're so beautiful Tina ;u;



Thank you! 



matt said:


> Looks like a Google pixel smartphone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's an enchanted picture of me with some bloke in a costume
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226636



Accurate! It's the Pixel 2 XL.

Your friend scares me.


----------



## Mokuren

Spoiler



 



Winter and summer hair xD I have such a high forehesd lol I think it's really interesting to see how ya all are looking


----------



## matt

Mokuren said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226656 View attachment 226657View attachment 226658
> 
> 
> 
> Winter and summer hair xD I have such a high forehesd lol I think it's really interesting to see how ya all are looking



You look healthy


----------



## Mokuren

matt said:


> You look healthy



Thanks xD but what do you mean by healthy? Never heard that


----------



## matt

Mokuren said:


> Thanks xD but what do you mean by healthy? Never heard that



healthy
[ˈhɛlθi]
ADJECTIVE
in a good physical or mental condition; in good health.
"I feel fit and healthy"


----------



## Mokuren

matt said:


> healthy
> [ˈhɛlθi]
> ADJECTIVE
> in a good physical or mental condition; in good health.
> "I feel fit and healthy"



Sorry for the confusion it's just that in this context you don't really use this word in my language. I now what healthy means


----------



## matt

Mokuren said:


> Sorry for the confusion it's just that in this context you don't really use this word in my language. I now what healthy means



Ok let me say that your hair looks nice instead


----------



## La034




----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## matt

La034 said:


> View attachment 226659



Welcome to belltreeforums


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xRileyx said:


> Just got back from a three hour business-related dinner.  :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please excuse the dark circles, lmao.  I am very tired atm)



Looking good, my boi!


----------



## matt

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Looking good, my boi!



Heh thanks


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Rabirin

Spoiler: excuse my dinosaur hands but i'm a pink boi now


----------



## lars708

Ah oui

Zis is moi



Spoiler:  lol my glasses are a bit dirty







Sorry for the low res I took this from a Whatsapp screenshot lmfao


----------



## sorayomi

Channeling the inner mori-girl in me 



Spoiler: face to my username


----------



## dedenne

Senshi said:


> Spoiler: excuse my dinosaur hands but i'm a pink boi now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226684



i loveee your hair!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Couldn't insert this due to an "invalid file" error: https://imgur.com/sv6CSLp

Most recent, taken right at the end of June.  Don't let my older photos fool you...I've always had that pudgy little belly for the past several years xD


----------



## matt

sorayomi said:


> Channeling the inner mori-girl in me
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: face to my username
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226689



U look like someone I've met before

Nice strawboater


----------



## Rabirin

Dedenne2 said:


> i loveee your hair!



Thank you ! it's suuuuuper long though, i need to go get it trimmed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler: Got a haircut, took a selfie.  Happy 4th, Americans!


----------



## matt

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Got a haircut, took a selfie.  Happy 4th, Americans!



That's a nice piggy bank in the background, do you collect them? I have a few piggy banks myself...the silver one my dad gave me, and the blue won I won in an arcade on Eastbourne pier before it burnt down .


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

matt said:


> That's a nice piggy bank in the background, do you collect them? I have a few piggy banks myself...the silver one my dad gave me, and the blue won I won in an arcade on Eastbourne pier before it burnt down .
> View attachment 226703



Thanks!  I don't collect them though, I've had that piggy bank since I was born.  I like yours a lot, especially the silver one.


----------



## will.

Spoiler: two quick pics from snapchat haha



taking myself down hehe​



never posted myself on here before !! nervous lol.. these were taken like 3 months apart lol you can tell because of my hair.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## matt

donnellcrossing said:


> Spoiler: two quick pics from snapchat haha
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226715 View attachment 226716​
> 
> 
> 
> never posted myself on here before !! nervous lol.. these were taken like 3 months apart lol you can tell because of my hair.



Nice one William. In England we drive on the left


----------



## Fey

Feels rude to look at others pics and not post one myself >.< Maybe I?ll share one once I?ve been here for a while.


----------



## Wildtown

Fey said:


> Feels rude to look at others pics and not post one myself >.< Maybe I’ll share one once I’ve been here for a while.



nahhh ive been here and never posted a pic of myself :> never planning on it either xD


----------



## peppy villager

why is everyone so beautiful wow <:


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Crunchy said:


> why is everyone so beautiful wow <:



I'm not xD


----------



## matt

Crunchy said:


> why is everyone so beautiful wow <:



Thanks aha, I feel like a million dollars


----------



## duckykate

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Couldn't insert this due to an "invalid file" error: https://imgur.com/sv6CSLp
> 
> Most recent, taken right at the end of June.  Don't let my older photos fool you...I've always had that pudgy little belly for the past several years xD



i love your hair, it looks so cool! I wish mine looked like that haha.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

katezilla said:


> i love your hair, it looks so cool! I wish mine looked like that haha.



Awww thanks :3  I'm sure your hair looks just fine the way it is though lol.


----------



## a pomeranian

a small, long-haired dog


----------



## Princess Mipha

_Funfact: Since I had my hair blue before and I had to bleach them again, I had a bit of blue
left on the end of my hair.. because of this my hair are not one full color, but have this cool
effect of going from burgundy to purple.  _
_Also: I never wear make-up, that's why it might look badly made. Don't judge me! D:
My bf wanted to see how the hair look with make-up. :b_



Spoiler: Back to colourful!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Princess Mipha

xRileyx said:


> Looking good, Princess Mipha!
> 
> Looking at all these different hair colors lately makes me want to dye my hair... though it would look bad if I did (maybe caramel highlights or something, who knows), haha.



Thank you! 

Ahah, I know the struggle. Highlights can always look good. And you never know until you try it! :b
In the worst case you can always take a dark color to "undo" the bright one, if you don't like it.


----------



## matt

Princess Mipha said:


> _Funfact: Since I had my hair blue before and I had to bleach them again, I had a bit of blue
> left on the end of my hair.. because of this my hair are not one full color, but have this cool
> effect of going from burgundy to purple.  _
> _Also: I never wear make-up, that's why it might look badly made. Don't judge me! D:
> My bf wanted to see how the hair look with make-up. :b_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Back to colourful!



You look great


----------



## Princess Mipha

matt said:


> You look great



Thank you!!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Princess Mipha said:


> _Funfact: Since I had my hair blue before and I had to bleach them again, I had a bit of blue
> left on the end of my hair.. because of this my hair are not one full color, but have this cool
> effect of going from burgundy to purple.  _
> _Also: I never wear make-up, that's why it might look badly made. Don't judge me! D:
> My bf wanted to see how the hair look with make-up. :b_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Back to colourful!



You look quite good without makeup.  I'd even venture as far as saying you don't really need it.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## will.

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> You look quite good without makeup.  I'd even venture as far as saying you don't really need it.  But that's just my opinion.



i hate when people say that someone doesn’t need makeup. it’s not always used to make them look more attractive but it’s something that they put on so they can feel good. it’s not for anybody else


----------



## hzl

Spoiler






I'm bored.. hello I'm on the right
and that's my sister on the left- and surprisingly 10 years between us


----------



## will.

hzl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226772
> 
> 
> I'm bored.. hello I'm on the right
> and that's my sister on the left- and surprisingly 10 years between us



y’all are gorgeous!


----------



## hzl

donnellcrossing said:


> y’all are gorgeous!



thankyou sweetness <3
I love looking at peoples faces so I thought I'd join in and quit creeping for so long


----------



## Maiana

Senshi said:


> Spoiler: excuse my dinosaur hands but i'm a pink boi now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226684



oh you're cute cute~

- - - Post Merge - - -

everyone on this forum is so beautiful its amazing


----------



## peppy villager

Spoiler










from the fourth of July! I had on red white and blue eyeshadow but the pic doesn't show it


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

donnellcrossing said:


> i hate when people say that someone doesn?t need makeup. it?s not always used to make them look more attractive but it?s something that they put on so they can feel good. it?s not for anybody else



Eh, I just thought she was trying to say she didn't think she looked good without makeup on.  I was merely trying to point out that it isn't really neccessary to begin with.  Sorry if I came across as offensive.


----------



## Maiana

Crunchy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the fourth of July! I had on red white and blue eyeshadow but the pic doesn't show it



you're beautiful omg.


----------



## will.

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Eh, I just thought she was trying to say she didn't think she looked good without makeup on.  I was merely trying to point out that it isn't really neccessary to begin with.  Sorry if I came across as offensive.



i don't think she was trying to say she looked bad in makeup, she just meant that she didn't wear it often so it might not look the best. but when you say that "it isn't really necessary to begin with," that shows that you think makeup is used to make someone look better for someone else, and while that is sometimes the case, she isn't wearing the makeup to make people think she's pretty and i think that's a common misconception with people wearing makeup lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crunchy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the fourth of July! I had on red white and blue eyeshadow but the pic doesn't show it



so pretty!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

donnellcrossing said:


> i don't think she was trying to say she looked bad in makeup, she just meant that she didn't wear it often so it might not look the best. but when you say that "it isn't really necessary to begin with," that shows that you think makeup is used to make someone look better for someone else, and while that is sometimes the case, she isn't wearing the makeup to make people think she's pretty and i think that's a common misconception with people wearing makeup lol
> 
> I'm just gonna quiet down and go get a snack lol.


----------



## peppy villager

kcatofayris said:


> you're beautiful omg.





donnellcrossing said:


> so pretty!



hssskkkkk thank yall <3


----------



## Princess Mipha

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> You look quite good without makeup.  I'd even venture as far as saying you don't really need it.  But that's just my opinion.



Thank you! 
I barely ever wear make up, so that's quite nice to hear!! 



donnellcrossing said:


> i hate when people say that someone doesn?t need makeup. it?s not always used to make them look more attractive but it?s something that they put on so they can feel good. it?s not for anybody else



I see what you mean. For me personally it was just to make my boyfriend happy, 
since he likes to see how I can look with some Make Up on. I personally don't 
like or feel very good in it, but I can see your point! :b


----------



## Rabirin

kcatofayris said:


> oh you're cute cute~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> everyone on this forum is so beautiful its amazing



awww, thank you! <3


----------



## nintendofan85

I figured I'd update as I haven't posted in a while!​


----------



## matt

Crunchy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the fourth of July! I had on red white and blue eyeshadow but the pic doesn't show it



You look nice


----------



## peppy villager

matt said:


> You look nice


thank you so much


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## gobby

xRileyx said:


> I know I posted just like 10 days ago (lmao), but I just got a haircut and it’s all spiked up now!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Spiky! Makes me want to impulsively cut all my hair off


----------



## Princess Mipha

xRileyx said:


> I know I posted just like 10 days ago (lmao), but I just got a haircut and it’s all spiked up now!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looking good! 
Reminds me actually a bit of my cousin when he was younger.


----------



## matt

xRileyx said:


> I know I posted just like 10 days ago (lmao), but I just got a haircut and it’s all spiked up now!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That's a nice mirror at the side does it usually hang on the wall?


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler: kitter and i <333


----------



## gobby

Weiland said:


> Spoiler: kitter and i <333
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226846



absolutely adorable


----------



## hzl

Aerate said:


> IVE MISSED YOU I HOPE UR DOING OK



hi hello yes  I am doing better than ever
hope you're well too


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Obligatory “first time in Las Vegas” picture. I have a ring pop in my mouth because apparently that’s what you do at Bachelorette parties.


----------



## will.

LaBelleFleur said:


> Obligatory ?first time in Las Vegas? picture. I have a ring pop in my mouth because apparently that?s what you do at Bachelorette parties.



this is too funny!! hope you?re having a great time in vegas lol <3


----------



## duckykate

pug hehe







God dammit why they sideways


----------



## Hal

eh


----------



## Alienfish

Here we go bruh



Spoiler: @Tina @dizzy bone











might have to fix the sides and back a bit but ya boi sheila


----------



## Chris

Sheila said:


> Here we go bruh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @Tina @dizzy bone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might have to fix the sides and back a bit but ya boi sheila



Ahh, I love it! You pull it off so well.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Ahh, I love it! You pull it off so well.



Aaaa thank you  <3


----------



## matt

Sheila said:


> Here we go bruh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @Tina @dizzy bone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might have to fix the sides and back a bit but ya boi sheila



You look good without too much hair


----------



## Alienfish

matt said:


> You look good without too much hair



psht, hippie is just not in the hair man  but thanks. it was needed and i like it


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: from today



[removed]


----------



## Bizhiins

Recent pics of me!
I?m an aspiring MUA so I usually have crazy makeup on, but I also posted a pic without it ^_^



Spoiler




 
 



- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Here we go bruh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @Tina @dizzy bone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might have to fix the sides and back a bit but ya boi sheila



You pull it off so well! I tried to see what I?d look like with that haircut and I looked like Golem from LOTR XD


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Spoiler: from today
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Ahhh so cute! that cut fits you real well <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bizhiins said:


> Recent pics of me!
> 
> 
> You pull it off so well! I tried to see what I’d look like with that haircut and I looked like Golem from LOTR XD



Thanks! <3 You look awesome as well!

Aww I'm sure you'd look great though, it's all about confidence and just doing it imo.


----------



## Bizhiins

> Thanks! <3 You look awesome as well!
> 
> Aww I'm sure you'd look great though, it's all about confidence and just doing it imo.



You?re so right  you?re rockin it though!


----------



## Bizhiins

Crunchy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the fourth of July! I had on red white and blue eyeshadow but the pic doesn't show it



Crunchy you?re so beautiful ^_^


----------



## mogyay

this is meeeee right before my sisters final degree art show : ), i'm literally like obsessed w the dress bc it's like the only thing i like that's not black HA


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Another picture from the day when I posted the most recent one: https://i.imgur.com/0DWz1d5.jpg

Had my hair tied back in that one.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

mogyay said:


> View attachment 227009
> 
> this is meeeee right before my sisters final degree art show : ), i'm literally like obsessed w the dress bc it's like the only thing i like that's not black HA



Bow to our beautiful queen


----------



## mogyay

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Bow to our beautiful queen



cryin. THANK U!!:')


----------



## The Pennifer

This is me ... I?m not young ... I like to laugh ... and yes,  I do like Gracie Grace zebra stripes in RL


----------



## Lancelot

mogyay said:


> View attachment 227009
> 
> this is meeeee right before my sisters final degree art show : ), i'm literally like obsessed w the dress bc it's like the only thing i like that's not black HA



A queen amongst us common people


----------



## mogyay

B3N said:


> A queen amongst us common people



thnx ben i didnt ask u to say that hahahahahhhahahahhah

haha


----------



## duckykate

mogyay said:


> View attachment 227009
> 
> this is meeeee right before my sisters final degree art show : ), i'm literally like obsessed w the dress bc it's like the only thing i like that's not black HA



I'm dead this post killed me goodbye friends


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> View attachment 227009
> 
> this is meeeee right before my sisters final degree art show : ), i'm literally like obsessed w the dress bc it's like the only thing i like that's not black HA



love that dress and ur so cute aaaa


----------



## Damniel

Spoiler:  Earlier this month


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Sheila said:


> Here we go bruh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @Tina @dizzy bone
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> might have to fix the sides and back a bit but ya boi sheila[/QUOTE]Omg shaved head!! I love that look so much
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> [QUOTE="The Pennifer, post: 8261704, member: 42549"]This is me ... I’m not young ... I like to laugh ... and yes,  I do like Gracie Grace zebra stripes in RL
> 
> [IMG][/QUOTE]You have a beautiful smile! Your whole face lights up from it


----------



## Alienfish

Ty best cheese <3 And yeah I actually took a selfie one week after and I love how it grows like weed now which is good, cause yeah I'mma let it grow out  Probs because you can see it more when you shaved it off (and I'm trying to eat healthier and taking vitamin capsules for it)


----------



## The Pennifer

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Omg shaved head!! I love that look so much
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You have a beautiful smile! Your whole face lights up from it


Thank you  That’s a very nice compliment


----------



## matt

Damniel said:


> Spoiler:  Earlier this month



U from England? I recognise your face

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> View attachment 227009
> 
> this is meeeee right before my sisters final degree art show : ), i'm literally like obsessed w the dress bc it's like the only thing i like that's not black HA



Drink responsibly


----------



## peppy villager

Bizhiins said:


> Crunchy you?re so beautiful ^_^


I'm late to seeing this but thank you so much dear ^^ you are beautiful and I love your makeup


----------



## Damniel

matt said:


> U from England? I recognise your face



Nope! I’m from New York City haha


----------



## projectx1991

Spoiler: Picture of me having just worked 7 days straight...but that surely means AC:NH is nearer release date right? Haha


----------



## Princess Mipha

projectx1991 said:


> Spoiler: Picture of me having just worked 7 days straight...but that surely means AC:NH is nearer release date right? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227197



Woah, that's some giant glasses! 
It's the size I want to have as well when I get some new ones, but my boyfriend would hate me for it. :3


----------



## Alienfish

Princess Mipha said:


> Woah, that's some giant glasses!
> It's the size I want to have as well when I get some new ones, but my boyfriend would hate me for it. :3



ehhh get what you want, it's you eyeglasses/face etc. not theirs!

anyway might post a pic of me soon again, my hair's grown a bit and i look like fuzzy kiwi peach now aha


----------



## projectx1991

Princess Mipha said:


> Woah, that's some giant glasses!
> It's the size I want to have as well when I get some new ones, but my boyfriend would hate me for it. :3



Haha they are big! Sheila is right, you go for it! You wear what you want to wear and express you.


----------



## Alienfish

projectx1991 said:


> Haha they are big! Sheila is right, you go for it! You wear what you want to wear and express you.



Exactly. Also not to be that person but if they hate you because of stuff you need to see properly and their size something is wrong ngl.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Sheila said:


> ehhh get what you want, it's you eyeglasses/face etc. not theirs!
> 
> anyway might post a pic of me soon again, my hair's grown a bit and i look like fuzzy kiwi peach now aha





projectx1991 said:


> Haha they are big! Sheila is right, you go for it! You wear what you want to wear and express you.



Hm, that's true! Might get new ones this year, if I happen to be in Germany again. 

Also.. I bought myself a wig. For some reason I always wanted one and now I finally did it!
I bought a cheap one and decided to follow a tutorial on YouTube on how to make a cheap one 
look more realistic. I mean, I worked over 2 hours on it, but I think it turned out pretty well!
..and with the filter it looks even more realistic *cough*



Spoiler: Me with a wig, lol













Spoiler: How the wig looked before I worked on it


----------



## Alienfish

Princess Mipha said:


> Hm, that's true! Might get new ones this year, if I happen to be in Germany again.
> 
> Also.. I bought myself a wig. For some reason I always wanted one and now I finally did it!
> I bought a cheap one and decided to follow a tutorial on YouTube on how to make a cheap one
> look more realistic. I mean, I worked over 2 hours on it, but I think it turned out pretty well!
> ..and with the filter it looks even more realistic *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me with a wig, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How the wig looked before I worked on it



omgggg yes you and the wig look fab! <3

also i'm sure you will find a perfect pair of glasses that will fit your face shape perf <3 wear what YOU want!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Sheila said:


> omgggg yes you and the wig look fab! <3
> 
> also i'm sure you will find a perfect pair of glasses that will fit your face shape perf <3 wear what YOU want!



Thank you!! <3 
Indeed, to be honest I used to always listen to others what to wear, finally starting to fully have my 
own style now!


----------



## Hat'

umm... got my hair cut and dyed today for the first time!!! 
I think it looks great..



Spoiler


----------



## Dim

Hat' said:


> umm... got my hair cut and dyed today for the first time!!!
> I think it looks great..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227266


Cool highlights!


----------



## dedenne

Hat' said:


> umm... got my hair cut and dyed today for the first time!!!
> I think it looks great..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227266



it does look great! i love it!


----------



## nintendofan85

Hat' said:


> umm... got my hair cut and dyed today for the first time!!!
> I think it looks great..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227266



Love it.


----------



## watercolorwish

Spoiler:  big gay







i look like a corpse


----------



## Princess Mipha

Hat' said:


> umm... got my hair cut and dyed today for the first time!!!
> I think it looks great..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227266



Looks cool! The first time that I've got my hair dyed I got some red highlights as well! 



poyonomatopoeia said:


> Spoiler:  big gay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227270
> 
> 
> 
> i look like a corpse



You look like a guy that I used to be in class with, that I really liked. xD


----------



## Alienfish

two week tennis ball



Spoiler: derp


----------



## nintendofan85

poyonomatopoeia said:


> Spoiler:  big gay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227270
> 
> 
> 
> i look like a corpse



Handsome!


----------



## projectx1991

poyonomatopoeia said:


> Spoiler:  big gay
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227270
> 
> 
> 
> i look like a corpse



From one “big gay” to another - you don’t look like a corpse! Haha


----------



## dedenne

Spoiler: i kid u not it literally took me all day to get my hair out of braids


----------



## Mr. Cat

since I'm too nervous to post on the book of the faces


Spoiler


----------



## matt

Mr. Cat said:


> since I'm too nervous to post on the book of the faces
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227301



You look great


----------



## Fey

Thought I?d take the leap and join all the other brave posters here! 
From EVO last weekend:


Spoiler: ♠ this is me


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Welcome to Face Reveal Club.  We have cupcakes lol.


----------



## Goth

Hey here's some recent pics of me as soon as I got out of a psychward uwu



Spoiler: My face









Spoiler: My fit







I know I'm ugly uwu give me attention grrrrr


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Recently redyed my hair.  Recently was too lazy to update a picture.  I'll do it later...eventually.


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler: my totally photogenic self









L o t t i e said:


> Hey here's some recent pics of me as soon as I got out of a psychward uwu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My fit
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227368
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm ugly uwu give me attention grrrrr



Dude, psychwards suck. Been in my fair share over the years.


----------



## matt

L o t t i e said:


> Hey here's some recent pics of me as soon as I got out of a psychward uwu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My fit
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227368
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm ugly uwu give me attention grrrrr



You look great.

Here's a picture of me at the beach


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Weiland said:


> Spoiler: my totally photogenic self
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, psychwards suck. Been in my fair share over the years.



I have a friend who was committed recently because she was "looking too goth."  Apparently some guy on the street beat her up because of her outfit and she fought back and somehow that warranted being committed.


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: 1 month today since i got my buzz cut, look at the weed


----------



## bug2buga

L o t t i e said:


> Hey here's some recent pics of me as soon as I got out of a psychward uwu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My fit
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227368
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm ugly uwu give me attention grrrrr



LOL


----------



## tumut

Spoiler


----------



## matt

Sheila said:


> Spoiler: 1 month today since i got my buzz cut, look at the weed



Looking good Sheila


----------



## Mimi Cheems

This picture was taken well over a year and a half ago. This is me and my boyfriend! We met on February 24th of 2018. That was my birthday! It was my birthday present; going out to see him. I was so happy :3 

In October, we plan on remaking the image hehe :3 



Spoiler:  






​


----------



## nintendofan85

Bucky Barnes said:


> This picture was taken well over a year and a half ago. This is me and my boyfriend! We met on February 24th of 2018. That was my birthday! It was my birthday present; going out to see him. I was so happy :3
> 
> In October, we plan on remaking the image hehe :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227531
> 
> 
> ​



You two are so cute together!


----------



## Princess Mipha

tumut said:


> Spoiler



I love that shirt, I want it! D:


----------



## Lemonsky

tumut said:


> Spoiler


What a coincidence, I have the same shirt!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Bucky Barnes said:


> This picture was taken well over a year and a half ago. This is me and my boyfriend! We met on February 24th of 2018. That was my birthday! It was my birthday present; going out to see him. I was so happy :3
> 
> In October, we plan on remaking the image hehe :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227531
> 
> 
> ​



Das so cuteeeeee.  I kinda wanna post a picture of me and my girl but I don't know if she'd get mad at me for posting a picture of the two of us together.   T_T


----------



## Mimi Cheems

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Das so cuteeeeee.  I kinda wanna post a picture of me and my girl but I don't know if she'd get mad at me for posting a picture of the two of us together.   T_T



Half of the time, I'm always posting pictures of me and my boyfriend, and he doesn't even care probably because he doesn't know... shhhh.


----------



## Stella-Io

Spoiler: A slightly better pic then what I last posted






That bean, is my dog. I also need a haircut wah.

Why's it gotta be sideways :^)


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Bucky Barnes said:


> Half of the time, I'm always posting pictures of me and my boyfriend, and he doesn't even care probably because he doesn't know... shhhh.



Hmmmmm...ok your secret is safe with me lol.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler:  








when am i not wearing scrubs... =.=
​


----------



## YunaMoon

A mug of iced coffee

With legs


----------



## dumplen

Spoiler:  waiting on my husband so we can be bros



its not here nomo


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Birthday dinner with the girlfriend.  A bunch of friends came with us, and she made this on Snapchat for me to share: https://i.imgur.com/heLT0oW.jpg


----------



## Goth

So someone at my school brought a loaded gun and almost shot us up and we had a long lockdown because of that and we had to hide under tables and barricade the doors and **** like that.

Anyways here's pics of me having a mental breakdown.



Spoiler: Clown Check


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Me and the bf like... 15 minutes after we met for the very first time. The time I see him again is coming up fast, so I figured I'd post a very nostalgic picture that makes me miss him... A LOT D: 

PS: This picture is a bit... in your face, so it looks a tad bit unappealing. Sorry about that ^^;



Spoiler:


----------



## Dim

Been debating whether or not I should post myself here. A bit too shy to. :<


----------



## Princess Mipha

Since some people posted pictures with their partner, here is one from me and my boyfriend. :3
It was just after I had my very first flight. I am very scared of planes and height, so I was having
somewhat of a mental breakdown, but the stewardesses were super friendly!
They gave me a free hot chocolate and offered me to see the cockpit after we were done with the flight.
I was a total VIP that flight, haha but at least it actually calmed me down a bit and it was super
cool to get the picture taken from the pilote himself and being allowed to go sit down on the piloteseat


----------



## matt

Princess Mipha said:


> Since some people posted pictures with their partner, here is one from me and my boyfriend. :3
> It was just after I had my very first flight. I am very scared of planes and height, so I was having
> somewhat of a mental breakdown, but the stewardesses were super friendly!
> They gave me a free hot chocolate and offered me to see the cockpit after we were done with the flight.
> I was a total VIP that flight, haha but at least it actually calmed me down a bit and it was super
> cool to get the picture taken from the pilote himself and being allowed to go sit down on the piloteseat



Looks like an Airbus A321


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Princess Mipha said:


> Since some people posted pictures with their partner, here is one from me and my boyfriend. :3
> It was just after I had my very first flight. I am very scared of planes and height, so I was having
> somewhat of a mental breakdown, but the stewardesses were super friendly!
> They gave me a free hot chocolate and offered me to see the cockpit after we were done with the flight.
> I was a total VIP that flight, haha but at least it actually calmed me down a bit and it was super
> cool to get the picture taken from the pilote himself and being allowed to go sit down on the piloteseat



Hello Princess Mipha, how nice of the stewardesses to help you ! I am also very scared of heights and flight, even though I have to add I'm scared of flying myself, and not scared of the discovery and evolution of heavier-than-air flight itself 
I think I like your story, as the stewardesses and the pilot seem to take their job very seriously. It is those people I am respectful towards. It must bring a mighty feeling though, to sit on the pilot's seat!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Thank you!
Indeed they were doing an awesome job
and yes, it felt very nice to sit in the pilot seat!

Can't say the same about the flight back, sadly
the stewardesses were very unfriendly to everyone
and the flight itself was awful, as the plane was very
loud and the pilote was not the best. If I had that as my
first flight, I don't think my boyfriend would've managed 
to get me into another plane, ahah.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## gobby

xRileyx said:


> Taken recently before I came back to school.  ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looking fresh my man


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> Haven't been very active recently, hope you guys are doing fine!



broke image and yeah im aight i guess ahaaa


----------



## matt

xRileyx said:


> Taken recently before I came back to school.  ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looking good Riley


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> haha oopss, i have no idea how to upload pics anymore lmao
> 
> glad youre doing fine thoo!



Yeah, you need to fix the URL so it ends in .png or .jpg and use the image url rather than the imgur link directly etc. 

yea bit stressy with work and evening class but ehh it will work ^^'


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Princess Mipha

Aerate said:


> Spoiler:  hope this works haha



You have the same glasses as my best friend, ahah.


----------



## dedenne

Spoiler: rip my blue hair. cause of death: school







- - - Post Merge - - -

ughhh why sidewayss


----------



## dizzy bone

dedenne said:


> Spoiler: rip my blue hair. cause of death: school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227710
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ughhh why sidewayss



You're so pretty! Boo school :< blue looks great on you!


----------



## dedenne

dizzy bone said:


> You're so pretty! Boo school :< blue looks great on you!



aha thank u!! <3


----------



## peppy villager

throwing up dat peace sign like its 2009


Spoiler


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Celinalia

IF ANYONE OF YOU REMINDS ME THAT I LOOK LIKE I'M 12, I'M GONNA KILL YOU
that photo was about a month before my sixteenth birthday (i don't take selfies often)
and because it's black/white; i have blonde hair, brown eyes and yea


----------



## seliph

dedenne said:


> Spoiler: rip my blue hair. cause of death: school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227710
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ughhh why sidewayss



aw ded that blue suits you so well, school hair restrictions suck


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> Spoiler:  hope this works haha



yes <3 also cool glasses!


----------



## dedenne

gyro said:


> aw ded that blue suits you so well, school hair restrictions suck



thank u
ikr, i was tempted to just go in with it anyway but in no universe would that have ended well


----------



## duckykate

dedenne said:


> Spoiler: rip my blue hair. cause of death: school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227710
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ughhh why sidewayss



WOW DEDENNE YOU LOOKS SO COOL OMG


----------



## dedenne

katezilla said:


> WOW DEDENNE YOU LOOKS SO COOL OMG



THANK YOU !!


----------



## mogyay

dedenne said:


> Spoiler: rip my blue hair. cause of death: school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227710
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ughhh why sidewayss



BEAUTIFUL, AN ANGEL


----------



## strawberrywine

dedenne said:


> Spoiler: rip my blue hair. cause of death: school
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227710
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ughhh why sidewayss




come get y'all juiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dedenne

mogyay said:


> BEAUTIFUL, AN ANGEL



tHANK U u angel,,


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: purple hair



[removed]


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: purple hair
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Ayyy lookin real good. You're probs the only one who can rock pastel purple that good man!


----------



## dedenne

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: purple hair
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



you are so beautiful!!! every hair colour suits u omg


----------



## Chris

Sheila said:


> Ayyy lookin real good. You're probs the only one who can rock pastel purple that good man!





dedenne said:


> you are so beautiful!!! every hair colour suits u omg



Thank you both! 

Got a haircut today so doesn't look quite so scruffy now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: purple hair



You're so beautiful.  I'm in awe of you.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Cailey

been a MINUTE since I posted here let alone logged on ~



Spoiler


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Here's a double header.  Me and my fiancee (proposed last week) went out with some friends to karaoke night.

https://i.imgur.com/c8uIrQm.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/c8uIrQm.jpg


----------



## Bizhiins

I just thought I?d share this - I recently took part in an astronomy internship in Manhattan, and got to work with Neil!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Bizhiins said:


> I just thought I’d share this - I recently took part in an astronomy internship in Manhattan, and got to work with Neil!
> 
> 
> View attachment 227946



That's pretty cool.  How's the internship going?


----------



## dumplen

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Here's a double header.  Me and my fiancee (proposed last week) went out with some friends to karaoke night.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/c8uIrQm.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/c8uIrQm.jpg



congratulations!!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

dumplen said:


> congratulations!!



Thanks. ^.^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bizhiins said:


> I just thought I’d share this - I recently took part in an astronomy internship in Manhattan, and got to work with Neil!
> 
> 
> View attachment 227946



That's extremely cool.  I'd love to meet someone famous like that!


----------



## Alienfish

tried dying my hair pink but apparently my natural hair is either too porous or dark but ehh still nice to spice it up a bit... 2 month buzz cut!


----------



## Bizhiins

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> That's pretty cool.  How's the internship going?



It?s already over, it was just a summer one! But it was really good  I learned a lot, and the group of people that work at the museum are very nice.
Congrats on your engagement by the way!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That's extremely cool.  I'd love to meet someone famous like that!



It was kind of shocking at first! But by the end of the summer we were all used to him being around, haha. He?s so busy because of shows, features etc


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Bizhiins said:


> It’s already over, it was just a summer one! But it was really good  I learned a lot, and the group of people that work at the museum are very nice.
> Congrats on your engagement by the way!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It was kind of shocking at first! But by the end of the summer we were all used to him being around, haha. He’s so busy because of shows, features etc



Thanks.  Sounds like it was a fun place to intern at.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bizhiins said:


> It was kind of shocking at first! But by the end of the summer we were all used to him being around, haha. He’s so busy because of shows, features etc



That's understandable lol.  It's amazing that you got that experience!


----------



## Miharu

Hi everyone! <: I'm back from completing my internship! I now have pink hair again <3 



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

Miharu said:


> Hi everyone! <: I'm back from completing my internship! I now have pink hair again <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



aaa so cute!!! love pink hair, def need to find a better pink for myself whenever this brown pink fades aha


----------



## Princess Mipha

Spoiler: Gonna join the pink team, I guess!











I love how Luna placed her paw on me
as soon as I wanted to make a picture.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Miharu said:


> Hi everyone! <: I'm back from completing my internship! I now have pink hair again <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You're a literal princess Miharu <3


----------



## Princess Mipha

xRileyx said:


> Looking good, Princess Mipha!  The pink suits you well



Thank you! I am glad I chose pink over blue, ahah.


----------



## dedenne

Miharu said:


> Hi everyone! <: I'm back from completing my internship! I now have pink hair again <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



omg GORGEOUS


----------



## Alienfish

Princess Mipha said:


> Spoiler: Gonna join the pink team, I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how Luna placed her paw on me
> as soon as I wanted to make a picture.



So cute I need pink hair meow <3

yall look so good omg


----------



## Mimi Cheems

After my long ‘hiatus’ (more like a month long depressive state)... I decided to take some selfies after not taking any for a long looong time.

Guess I still look good. Dunno how I feel about my image ;w;



Spoiler:


----------



## Miharu

Sheila said:


> aaa so cute!!! love pink hair, def need to find a better pink for myself whenever this brown pink fades aha


Ahhh thank you!! >//v//< And YESS!!! Omg pink hair lets go hahaha! What pink would you go for? <:



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're a literal princess Miharu <3


Ahhh no you!! <3 You're too sweet!



dedenne said:


> omg GORGEOUS


Ahh thank you!! <3


----------



## Alienfish

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you!! >//v//< And YESS!!! Omg pink hair lets go hahaha! What pink would you go for? <:
> 
> 
> Ahhh no you!! <3 You're too sweet!
> 
> 
> Ahh thank you!! <3



Probably like something basically neon pink, I ended up with pretty darker hair than I expected now that it started to really grow and while I love the more mute pink/bubblegum shades I think I have to use some strong one!


----------



## rianne

I got a haircut today. 



Spoiler: filters make everything better oops


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

rianne said:


> I got a haircut today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: filters make everything better oops



I've having flashbacks to my birthday dinner when Nina went nuts with the Snapchat filters  LOL.  I had to say it because of the "everything better" comment.  Hate me laterrr xD


----------



## Laconic

Bucky Barnes said:


> After my long ?hiatus? (more like a month long depressive state)... I decided to take some selfies after not taking any for a long looong time.
> 
> Guess I still look good. Dunno how I feel about my image ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228094



Glad you're feeling better !! And your eyes are pretty wtf, are you wearing contacts? love the color


----------



## Nooblord

Don’t think I posted on here in years, lol.



Spoiler



When you forget to look at the mirror...







Ugh, don’t know why they uploaded sideways.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Laconic said:


> Glad you're feeling better !! And your eyes are pretty wtf, are you wearing contacts? love the color



Ah, well, those aren’t contacts, but my eyes are relatively close to the color in that photo. I just have a filter that makes my eyes look lighter...



Spoiler: this is closest to my real eye color







My eyes were a light blue when I was young, super light blue, but as I got older, they got darker. So the image above is the closest to my eye color with a filter, I took an image of my eye, but since it’s close up you can see my acne, so I’d prefer not to share it where everyone can see my acne LOL.​


----------



## Corrie

I can't remember if I've posted here yet. 



Spoiler


----------



## Bizhiins

I love all these pics! <3
Here?s me today, MUA in training!


----------



## Laconic

Bizhiins said:


> I love all these pics! <3
> Here?s me today, MUA in training!
> 
> 
> View attachment 228117 View attachment 228118



Biz, you are SO pretty !!! wth


----------



## Mimi Cheems

God... I'm looking through all of my old pictures from high-school, and my Junior Homecoming was the best one yet. Was lucky to get to go with the quarterback of the football team. He was GORGEOUS. He still is... ;-;

But, here's one of my favorites of me 'n him!



Spoiler:  







I post so much here :"D​


----------



## Bizhiins

Laconic said:


> Biz, you are SO pretty !!! wth



D?aww Laconic <3 you?re so sweet!


----------



## Alyx

I won't be posting a photo of myself but I will say that I used to have dark brown hair. Now it's colored red/ginger. I'm around 5'4" and I'm all pale.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Bucky Barnes said:


> God... I'm looking through all of my old pictures from high-school, and my Junior Homecoming was the best one yet. Was lucky to get to go with the quarterback of the football team. He was GORGEOUS. He still is... ;-;
> 
> But, here's one of my favorites of me 'n him!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228119
> 
> 
> 
> I post so much here :"D​



Cute! 

He is looking exactly how I would imagine a quarterback from a football team. :O 
We don't really have that where I live, so that's how I imagine one. x)


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Princess Mipha said:


> Cute!
> 
> He is looking exactly how I would imagine a quarterback from a football team. :O
> We don't really have that where I live, so that's how I imagine one. x)



Thank you!!! ; o ;

He's everything I've ever dreamed of. Like... my own Prince Charming. Except for the fact that... he's not my Prince Charming, as he already has a Sleeping Beauty- and I myself have my own 'Prince Charming' heh.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Bucky Barnes said:


> Thank you!!! ; o ;
> 
> He's everything I've ever dreamed of. Like... my own Prince Charming. Except for the fact that... he's not my Prince Charming, as he already has a Sleeping Beauty- and I myself have my own 'Prince Charming' heh.



According to my girl I'm more a Dark Prince then a Prince Charming...soooo what would that make her? O_O


----------



## Princess Mipha

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> According to my girl I'm more a Dark Prince then a Prince Charming...soooo what would that make her? O_O



Hm, I think Sleeping Devil would sound good for a Dark Prince! 
Not meaning it offensive ofc, I just think it would be fitting. :3


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Princess Mipha said:


> Hm, I think Sleeping Devil would sound good for a Dark Prince!
> Not meaning it offensive ofc, I just think it would be fitting. :3



I remind her she's a little devil sometimes.  She never denies it xD


----------



## Alienfish

#pinkgang#pinkhair#wine

look good with the wine i got for tonight lmaooo


----------



## dizzy bone

Sheila said:


> #pinkgang#pinkhair#wine
> 
> look good with the wine i got for tonight lmaooo



aw your hair matches your glasses. cute :>


----------



## Alienfish

dizzy bone said:


> aw your hair matches your glasses. cute :>



thanks love <3 and yhea i've managed to do that with most hair dyes, it was even more prominent when i had the same red shade as the frames d:


----------



## Raayzx

Sheila said:


> #pinkgang#pinkhair#wine
> 
> look good with the wine i got for tonight lmaooo



f a b u l o u s


----------



## Alienfish

Shadowboo said:


> f a b u l o u s



thanks you boo <3 #pinkgang ftw


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^You look lovely!! 

I havent uploaded a pic of myself in a long time, so...



Spoiler: hurheuehrhuh



[removed]



For your viewing pleasure


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^You look lovely!!
> 
> I havent uploaded a pic of myself in a long time, so...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hurheuehrhuh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your viewing pleasure



Aaa u look so cool! love that necklace and bandana and pins <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^You look lovely!!
> 
> I havent uploaded a pic of myself in a long time, so...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hurheuehrhuh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your viewing pleasure



Really loving that necklace!  You're so pretty <3


----------



## kayleee

It?s been a while since I?ve posted here! but here is a picture of me and my honey when we got engaged in Disneyland Paris


----------



## Trundle

kayleee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228261
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been a while since I’ve posted here! but here is a picture of me and my honey when we got engaged in Disneyland Paris



Congrats on your engagement


----------



## kayleee

Trundle said:


> Congrats on your engagement



Thank you!!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

kayleee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228261
> 
> 
> 
> It?s been a while since I?ve posted here! but here is a picture of me and my honey when we got engaged in Disneyland Paris



Congrats on the engagement!!!! I got engaged in a diner, but we plan to honeymoon at Disney World ^.^ Disney Couple Buddies! (I don't know why I said that last part...I'm weird...)


----------



## MasterM64

kayleee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228261
> 
> 
> 
> It?s been a while since I?ve posted here! but here is a picture of me and my honey when we got engaged in Disneyland Paris



Congratulations on your engagement!  It truly is an exciting time to be engaged (currently engaged myself) and I wish y'all the absolute best in your future!


----------



## kayleee

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Congrats on the engagement!!!! I got engaged in a diner, but we plan to honeymoon at Disney World ^.^ Disney Couple Buddies! (I don't know why I said that last part...I'm weird...)



Thank you!! I’ve never been to Disney World but I definitely want to go at some point!! I’m sure you will have a wonderful time!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> Congratulations on your engagement!  It truly is an exciting time to be engaged (currently engaged myself) and I wish y'all the absolute best in your future!




Thank you that is so sweet!! Congrats to you as well!!


----------



## MasterM64

kayleee said:


> Thank you that is so sweet!! Congrats to you as well!!


 You're absolutely welcome and thank you so very much!


----------



## Chris

Congratulations, kayleee! Hope you enjoyed Disneyland Paris too.  




Spoiler: orange hair


----------



## Fey

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: orange hair



Your hair looks great, but that dress is seriously stunning ♥


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Congratulations, kayleee! Hope you enjoyed Disneyland Paris too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: orange hair



omg beautiful as always lfdgjlfgd <3 marry me pls

@kayleee congrats  !


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

kayleee said:


> Thank you!! I’ve never been to Disney World but I definitely want to go at some point!! I’m sure you will have a wonderful time!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you that is so sweet!! Congrats to you as well!!



You're welcome! I'm a Floridian so I've been to Disney World quite a bit over my life.  It's definitely here and there compared to other Disney Parks.  The two best parks are Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.  Animal Kingdom doesn't offer too much outside of the zoo aspect and Epcot has mostly been educational stuff until more recently with an announcement of expansion.

If you go, definitely check out all four parks if you can.  I'm sure we will have fun but it IS a bit of a long engagement since we're trying to save up for a small wedding while staying within our day to day budgets so we're aiming for a 2021/2022 wedding at the latest.

Hope you had a fun time getting engaged at Disneyland Paris though.


----------



## Chris

Fey said:


> Your hair looks great, but that dress is seriously stunning ♥





Sheila said:


> omg beautiful as always lfdgjlfgd <3 marry me pls
> 
> @kayleee congrats  !



Thank you both!


----------



## will.

Spoiler:  



delete hehe



homecoming last night w my date and sister lolol ​


----------



## Alienfish

will. said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228294 View attachment 228295
> 
> 
> 
> homecoming last night w my date and sister lolol ​



Hey, looking fab 

(also nice sister n date looking really cool as well)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

will. said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228294 View attachment 228295
> 
> 
> 
> homecoming last night w my date and sister lolol ​



All three of you are so cute!!!


----------



## will.

Sheila said:


> Hey, looking fab
> 
> (also nice sister n date looking really cool as well)



thank u sheila! < 3



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> All three of you are so cute!!!



aw thank u so much!


----------



## Wildtown

will. said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228294 View attachment 228295
> 
> 
> 
> homecoming last night w my date and sister lolol ​



you look exactly what i imagined u as XDXDXD


----------



## will.

Wildtown said:


> you look exactly what i imagined u as XDXDXD



lolol i can't tell if i should take this as a compliment


----------



## moonbyu

ew, I just noticed how depressed i look lmao. whatever, here's me.


Spoiler: big ugly










Spoiler: ew


----------



## Princess Mipha

moonbyu said:


> ew, I just noticed how depressed i look lmao. whatever, here's me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big ugly
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228352



I'm always fascinated by hair like these xD


----------



## Seroja

will. said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228294 View attachment 228295
> 
> 
> 
> homecoming last night w my date and sister lolol ​



you look so wholesome!! 



moonbyu said:


> ew, I just noticed how depressed i look lmao. whatever, here's me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big ugly
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228352



what you saying, you look amazing! also I'm in love with your hair <3


----------



## kayleee

moonbyu said:


> ew, I just noticed how depressed i look lmao. whatever, here's me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big ugly
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228352



You are beautiful!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler: A Wild Average-Looking College Student Appeared


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: A Wild Average-Looking College Student Appeared



WHY HELLO THERE BEAUTIFUL <3


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: A Wild Average-Looking College Student Appeared



umm hello u sexy <3


----------



## nintendofan85

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: A Wild Average-Looking College Student Appeared



Cute!


----------



## Princess Mipha

After a insanely stressful day I thought my day couldn't get worse..
turns out.. somehow one of the frogs that live in my garden (not my pets, they just chose it as their home!)
managed to go into the house by walking under the ground of the living room.
He nearly gave me a heartattack when I saw him jumping out.
My cat nearly killed it, which would've had me in tears, because I actually care about them.
Anyways.. I've decided to make a picture with him, because at this point.. why not, lol



Spoiler: I can't even tell who looks more distressed


----------



## Stella-Io

Princess Mipha said:


> After a insanely stressful day I thought my day couldn't get worse..
> turns out.. somehow one of the frogs that live in my garden (not my pets, they just chose it as their home!)
> managed to go into the house by walking under the ground of the living room.
> He nearly gave me a heartattack when I saw him jumping out.
> My cat nearly killed it, which would've had me in tears, because I actually care about them.
> Anyways.. I've decided to make a picture with him, because at this point.. why not, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I can't even tell who looks more distressed



Aw you look cute! I love the 2 tone hair too!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Stella-Io said:


> Aw you look cute! I love the 2 tone hair too!



Thank you! I normally want to have them pink, but bleaching my hair really damaged them, so I ended up stucking
with this color for now until I fixed them, haha.


----------



## epona

SockHead said:


> is epona here? please i need a new pic



no she's not here sorry


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Princess Mipha said:


> Thank you! I normally want to have them pink, but bleaching my hair really damaged them, so I ended up stucking
> with this color for now until I fixed them, haha.



Hi Mipha!  You and the frog look nice! At my work there is also a garden maintained by us, and there are also a lot of toads and frogs there ^^


----------



## Hat'

Is it obvious that I'm gay or should I add some eyeshadow?



Spoiler


----------



## epona

giving the ppl what they want before i disappear for another two years


----------



## Princess Mipha

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hi Mipha!  You and the frog look nice! At my work there is also a garden maintained by us, and there are also a lot of toads and frogs there ^^



Hey! Thank you. 
Ohh, that sounds cool! I actually have two frogs / toads (not sure what it is) in my garden, well they live where
we have the watervalve, it's like a concrete hole. They even used to have a baby, which sadly didn't survive the 
summer, even though I gave them a pool and everything. >:


----------



## cornimer

Princess Mipha said:


> After a insanely stressful day I thought my day couldn't get worse..
> turns out.. somehow one of the frogs that live in my garden (not my pets, they just chose it as their home!)
> managed to go into the house by walking under the ground of the living room.
> He nearly gave me a heartattack when I saw him jumping out.
> My cat nearly killed it, which would've had me in tears, because I actually care about them.
> Anyways.. I've decided to make a picture with him, because at this point.. why not, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I can't even tell who looks more distressed



AAAAAAAAAA WHAT A GOOD FROG FRIEND <3 <3 <3 I LOVE HIM HE'S SO CUTE and I love your hair too!!!


----------



## Princess Mipha

cornimer said:


> AAAAAAAAAA WHAT A GOOD FROG FRIEND <3 <3 <3 I LOVE HIM HE'S SO CUTE and I love your hair too!!!



I LOVE HIM TOO!! But he shouldn't risk his life like that, haha!
And thank you!!


----------



## toadsworthy

I haven't posted here in a while.... but here are pictures of me and BONUS! pictures of my dog too from the recent events we were at. The first one is my current discord pic so, sorry for the repeats



Spoiler: Pics might be too big....
















- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yeah, I'm not a girl..... I just really like jenna marbles who is my avatar right now


----------



## Stella-Io

Hat' said:


> Is it obvious that I'm gay or should I add some eyeshadow?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I am IN LOVE with your rings, esp the helix Also you look good too.


----------



## Hat'

Stella-Io said:


> I am IN LOVE with your rings, esp the helix&#55357;&#56845; Also you look good too.



Hehe thanks!!!
I bought them on Aliexpress for like $1, I'm sure you'll find them there if you want!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> I haven't posted here in a while.... but here are pictures of me and BONUS! pictures of my dog too from the recent events we were at. The first one is my current discord pic so, sorry for the repeats
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics might be too big....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also yeah, I'm not a girl..... I just really like jenna marbles who is my avatar right now



Doggie!!!  I love Otis so much <3


----------



## mogyay

my two favourites! what a blessing : ')


----------



## Oblivia

I was pretty late jumping on the Snapchat train, but I honestly didn't think lame filters could be so much fun. Don't judge me.



Spoiler: I also didn't know it works on cats, so there's that...


----------



## Hat'

Oblivia said:


> I was pretty late jumping on the Snapchat train, but I honestly didn't think lame filters could be so much fun. Don't judge me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I also didn't know it works on cats, so there's that...



The eyelashes on your cat makes them look so wonky that's hilarious omg

Also you look very pretty!


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> I was pretty late jumping on the Snapchat train, but I honestly didn't think lame filters could be so much fun. Don't judge me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I also didn't know it works on cats, so there's that...



ok obviously ur lovely but i gotta mention how much the cat is killing me in the first one


----------



## Oblivia

I agree that Oni looks ridiculous.

But let me show you...

Ivy, in all her glory.


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> I agree that Oni looks ridiculous.
> 
> But let me show you...
> 
> Ivy, in all her glory.



i wasnt ready for that 2nd one omg


----------



## Dinosaurz

Oblivia said:


> I was pretty late jumping on the Snapchat train, but I honestly didn't think lame filters could be so much fun. Don't judge me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I also didn't know it works on cats, so there's that...



I?m going to steal the cat


----------



## Valzed

I've been in this thread before but I've never posted a pic of myself. I normally really don't like seeing pictures of myself, tbh. Between being older than a lot of other members & being a larger lady I've always felt too self conscious to share in here. However, I was recently able to get myself something I've been wanting for many, many years - a steampunk top hat - so I let my hubby take a picture of me wearing it. This is probably my favorite picture with me in it since my wedding before I became disabled. I was really excited to finally have my hat and didn't realize how I was sitting so please be kind. lol! To be fair I feel I should warn you that I'm really not attractive which is why I'm putting my pic in a spoiler so you can decide for yourself if you'd like to see me. Mostly I just _really_ like the hat...



Spoiler:  A really awesome steampunk top hat & me


----------



## toadsworthy

Valzed said:


> I've been in this thread before but I've never posted a pic of myself. I normally really don't like seeing pictures of myself, tbh. Between being older than a lot of other members & being a larger lady I've always felt too self conscious to share in here. However, I was recently able to get myself something I've been wanting for many, many years - a steampunk top hat - so I let my hubby take a picture of me wearing it. This is probably my favorite picture with me in it since my wedding before I became disabled. I was really excited to finally have my hat and didn't realize how I was sitting so please be kind. lol! To be fair I feel I should warn you that I'm really not attractive which is why I'm putting my pic in a spoiler so you can decide for yourself if you'd like to see me. Mostly I just _really_ like the hat...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  A really awesome steampunk top hat & me



awww don't be so hard on yourself! you look great and so does the hat! It's perfect for the season!


----------



## Valzed

toadsworthy said:


> awww don't be so hard on yourself! you look great and so does the hat! It's perfect for the season!



The hat does look great, doesn't it? Thank you! It is a nice warm hat for Autumn. I'd wear it on a 100 degree day though if I was going somewhere. lol! It's even cooler if you see the sides.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Here are some pictures of me that I think I look somewhat attractive/pleasing in x"D



Spoiler:  










​


----------



## Princess Mipha

Bucky Barnes said:


> Here are some pictures of me that I think I look somewhat attractive/pleasing in x"D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228531
> 
> View attachment 228532
> 
> View attachment 228533
> 
> 
> ​



You look cute! ^-^


----------



## Dinosaurz

Spoiler: I need a haircut :(


----------



## Aquari

Spoiler: :}


----------



## Hat'

Following my Piercings thread.... I got dem ears pierced baby!



Spoiler


----------



## seliph

Teabagel said:


> Spoiler: :}



aww that colour looks so good on u



Hat' said:


> Following my Piercings thread.... I got dem ears pierced baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



yay!! did it all go better than expected? :0


----------



## Seroja

Teabagel said:


> Spoiler: :}



omg cutie!! that lip colour looks so good on you <33 

(also was your username something like, somethingzebra--- before?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> I was pretty late jumping on the Snapchat train, but I honestly didn't think lame filters could be so much fun. Don't judge me.
> 
> -snip-



Oblivia!! it's so good to see you again. you look amazing as alwaysss <3 (your cat isa queen truly)


----------



## Aquari

Seroja said:


> omg cutie!! that lip colour looks so good on you <33
> 
> (also was your username something like, somethingzebra--- before?)



Thanks much! My username was actually Uttumori before i changed it back!


----------



## Hat'

seliph said:


> aww that colour looks so good on u
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! did it all go better than expected? :0



Yeeee! i'm so happy! it didn't hurt at all!!!! thanks for the advice!


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: from a ceilidh 2 nights ago. yes i changed my hair colour again.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: from a ceilidh 2 nights ago. yes i changed my hair colour again.



dsfsjdf how do you do to be that pretty *_* love that red color on you btw <3


----------



## Chris

Shinichi said:


> Looking good, Vrisnem!  I think red hair suits you pretty well.





Sheila said:


> dsfsjdf how do you do to be that pretty *_* love that red color on you btw <3



Thank you both! 

The red is definitely my favourite of the recent colours I've had.


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: 3 month and 1 week buzz cut getting awkward stages











yep gotta start wearing bands and things on my head so i don't look like some shounen manga dude lol.


----------



## Zura

Spoiler: Great day for catering a wedding


----------



## Tessie

my boyfriend and i visited Chicago this weekend! 


Spoiler


----------



## Miharu

Dressed up for a Halloween party cx 


Spoiler: boop


----------



## Oblivia

Miharu said:


> Dressed up for a Halloween party cx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop



You are actually the cutest.


----------



## Miharu

Oblivia said:


> You are actually the cutest.



Omg Oblivia!! No, you the cutest and sweetest!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Lancelot

I was gonna post my face but my phone sucks so nvm, deleted.

Miharu you look dope though!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Haha lol idk how to delete it so it’s tiny


----------



## Miharu

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I was gonna post my face but my phone sucks so nvm, deleted.
> 
> Miharu you look dope though!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Haha lol idk how to delete it so it’s tiny



BEN!! You look great!! You don't need to delete! cx


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Zura

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Haha lol idk how to delete it so it’s tiny



You can delete it by going to settings>Miscellaneous>attatchments


----------



## Miharu

Shinichi said:


> Looking great, Miharu!



Thanks Shinichi! :3


----------



## mogyay

Miharu said:


> Dressed up for a Halloween party cx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop





Monkey D Luffy said:


> I was gonna post my face but my phone sucks so nvm, deleted.
> 
> Miharu you look dope though!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Haha lol idk how to delete it so it’s tiny



MY FRIENDS ARE SO BEAUTIFUL, u guys are PRETTY, ben ur too talented, miharu u're too cute


----------



## Princess Mipha

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: from a ceilidh 2 nights ago. yes i changed my hair colour again.



Feels like we could make a battle of who changes the hair color more often, haha.
Looking good. :3


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Carved a jack-o-lantern for Halloween!

https://i.imgur.com/T1XKBie.jpg

I'll try to get a better facial expression where I don't look like I'm depressed later xD


----------



## Miharu

mogyay said:


> MY FRIENDS ARE SO BEAUTIFUL, u guys are PRETTY, ben ur too talented, miharu u're too cute



Omg you are too sweet!!! <333 You're too cute <33


----------



## Corrie

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: from a ceilidh 2 nights ago. yes i changed my hair colour again.



LOVE, your style! That dress goes so well with your hair and makeup! Are those little devil wings on the sides of your heels?


----------



## Kristen

Miharu said:


> Dressed up for a Halloween party cx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop



you're adorable !!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: your eyes will probably burn if you open this



never mind im too ugly for this thread





Spoiler: to make up for your burned eyes




One of my old friends made this adorable bow in a Toontown style and gave it to me and I love it


----------



## mogyay

Miharu said:


> Dressed up for a Halloween party cx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop





Kristen said:


> you're adorable !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your eyes will probably burn if you open this
> 
> 
> 
> never mind im too ugly for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: to make up for your burned eyes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228716
> One of my old friends made this adorable bow in a Toontown style and gave it to me and I love it



i'm sure u're adorable, i hope u find the confidence one day : ) the hair and bow are gorgeous


----------



## Kristen

mogyay said:


> i'm sure u're adorable, i hope u find the confidence one day : ) the hair and bow are gorgeous



thank u friend


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

It's a Halloween Collection:

Me: https://i.imgur.com/oesYxfC.jpg

Me & Nina: https://i.imgur.com/xE3xFcU.jpg

I Found My Twin!: https://i.imgur.com/WwmzBAo.jpg

Our friends Dawn and Kat: https://i.imgur.com/KZiC5IR.jpg


----------



## Miharu

Kristen said:


> you're adorable !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your eyes will probably burn if you open this
> 
> 
> 
> never mind im too ugly for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: to make up for your burned eyes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228716
> One of my old friends made this adorable bow in a Toontown style and gave it to me and I love it



ahh thank you! <3 

and no!!!! I'm sure you're adorable!! I love your hair color and bow so much!!!! It's so cute!!!! <3


----------



## Kristen

Miharu said:


> ahh thank you! <3
> 
> and no!!!! I'm sure you're adorable!! I love your hair color and bow so much!!!! It's so cute!!!! <3



of course!! <3

and thank you for being nice :'( I appreciate it!! <3 I love funky hair colours


----------



## Oldcatlady

Spoiler: ft kitty


----------



## Miharu

Oldcatlady said:


> Spoiler: ft kitty



CUTEEEEEEEEEE <3 You guys are adorable!


----------



## Oldcatlady

Miharu said:


> CUTEEEEEEEEEE <3 You guys are adorable!



AHH thank you girl <33


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Kristen said:


> of course!! <3
> 
> and thank you for being nice :'( I appreciate it!! <3 I love funky hair colours



My hair can never take any shade of green T_T (Yeah I know your hair is more aqua, I'm just saying since we're speaking of funky hair colors lol)


----------



## Bizhiins

My partner and I were Morticia and Gomez Addams for Halloween!!


----------



## rianne

Bizhiins said:


> /snip snip.



Apologies if this is 5much but o m g I'd be Cousin Itt just to continue the theme. Allow me into the Family pls. xD You also remind me of the YTer Angela Benedict a bit.


----------



## OverRatedcx

i think i posted in here yeaaars ago but i cant find it ;-; maybe its a good thing



Spoiler


----------



## MrMister5555

https://imgur.com/ELoh4Sq

It's my profile pic, but bigger!

I'll put a newer less crappy quality pic up in the future


----------



## Bizhiins

rianne said:


> Apologies if this is 5much but o m g I'd be Cousin Itt just to continue the theme. Allow me into the Family pls. xD You also remind me of the YTer Angela Benedict a bit.



That?s such a great compliment, I love her! Thank you  I was definitely looking for other Addams family characters the whole night. I was mainly looking for a Fester, so Gomez could hug him and them call him ?An Imposter! An Impostore!!? Lol


----------



## Holla

This is me at my Cousin?s wedding back in May. I don?t have a decent picture newer than this but I really haven?t changed at all since then.


Spoiler











Also bonus pic. Here?s me the day after the wedding at Anime North in cosplay. I was Wendy Marvell from Fairytail for those of you who know what I?m talking about.


Spoiler


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

I have heard of Fairy Tale but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Emolga59

Miharu said:


> Dressed up for a Halloween party cx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop



You look beautiful. I'm not gonna post a picture of my self because 85% of my relatives have called me ugly and they're not wrong.


----------



## Zura

Spoiler: Just rockin out


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spoiler: i just realized i kinda look like a younger version of severus snape


----------



## Zura

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler: i just realized i kinda look like a younger version of severus snape



Ha get a haircut ya hippie!
Jk It's been a while since you posted here and might I say, you're looking great


----------



## Princess Mipha

My boyfriend was allowed to choose my haircolor
this time. He chose red! 



Spoiler: First blue, then pink & now red!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Excalibur said:


> Ha get a haircut ya hippie!
> Jk It's been a while since you posted here and might I say, you're looking great



Thanks dude 



Princess Mipha said:


> My boyfriend was allowed to choose my haircolor
> this time. He chose red!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: First blue, then pink & now red!


Wow, you look nice with red hair! Also cute kitty, I have one that looks pretty much identical.


----------



## Princess Mipha

NoUsernameHere said:


> Wow, you look nice with red hair! Also cute kitty, I have one that looks pretty much identical.



Thank you! <:
Ohh, how is he / she called? 
My big boy is called Ekko..


----------



## Stella-Io

Princess Mipha said:


> My boyfriend was allowed to choose my haircolor
> this time. He chose red!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: First blue, then pink & now red!



Aw I love black cats, I want like 5♡

You also lool really good with red hair!





Spoiler: Selfies with pets=better pics






Me without my glasses. This is my doggo I've posted a little about. She was snuggling on me, as she does. Yes that is a bow on her collar, she's baby.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Princess Mipha said:


> Thank you! <:
> Ohh, how is he / she called?
> My big boy is called Ekko..



Here's kitteh


Spoiler: spoiler










Her name is Tesla and she's a little arsehole but she's adorable


----------



## Princess Mipha

Stella-Io said:


> Aw I love black cats, I want like 5♡
> 
> You also lool really good with red hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Selfies with pets=better pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228983
> 
> 
> Me without my glasses. This is my doggo I've posted a little about. She was snuggling on me, as she does. Yes that is a bow on her collar, she's baby.



Thank you! And indeed, pets always make pictures better.  
Also cool hairstyle. 



NoUsernameHere said:


> Here's kitteh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Tesla and she's a little arsehole but she's adorable



Aww, she looks cute! I'm lucky that Ekko is not a troublemaker, I already have my two other cats for that, haha.
All he wants it food. :')


----------



## Zura

Spoiler: It's not Jacob. It's katsura!


----------



## Miharu

New glasses! <3 Also babysitting my friend's huge plushie named Herbert! c: He says hello!



Spoiler: boop


----------



## cornimer

Miharu said:


> New glasses! <3 Also babysitting my friend's huge plushie named Herbert! c: He says hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop



You have the cutest smile and the prettiest hair and I WANT HERBERT <3


----------



## mnm

~


----------



## Sanaki

Spoiler:  







It's been a good 5 years since I've posted here. y'all are so cute


----------



## will.

Miharu said:


> New glasses! <3 Also babysitting my friend's huge plushie named Herbert! c: He says hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop



we have matching clear frames eeeee
u look gorgeous as always jas!



mnm said:


> Spoiler: An updated picture :)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229197



a queen!!! ur exhibiting bad b behavior and we're all here for it



Ahri said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229198
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a good 5 years since I've posted here. y'all are so cute



ur so pretty!!!! glad that u posted here teehee


----------



## Tianna




----------



## Bcat

Spoiler: I got this hat for my b-day


----------



## Zura

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: I got this hat for my b-day



You are beautiful! You rock that hat


----------



## Miharu

cornimer said:


> You have the cutest smile and the prettiest hair and I WANT HERBERT <3


aaaaaa Vanessa you are too sweet!!! <3333 and YES come babysit him with me!!! <333



will. said:


> we have matching clear frames eeeee
> u look gorgeous as always jas!


Omg yesss eeee!! I love the clear frames so much!! <3 And aww you're too sweet! Thank you Will!!



Bcat said:


> Spoiler: I got this hat for my b-day


YESSSS rocking that hat! <3 You look gorgeous! 



Ahri said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229198
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a good 5 years since I've posted here. y'all are so cute


You're gorgeous!!! <333


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Ya'll are gorgeous af ngl


----------



## Valzed

You're all so young & adorable! The pets are all super cute as well!


----------



## nintendofan85

I'm quite tired LOL.


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: angry 70s feminist


----------



## nintendofan85

I decided to send a new one since I looked so tired in the old one LOL. Plus, it was time to finally change my Facebook profile picture.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: I got this hat for my b-day



How did I miss this?!  The beauty in this picture is blinding <3


----------



## Bcat

Excalibur said:


> You are beautiful! You rock that hat





Miharu said:


> YESSSS rocking that hat! <3 You look gorgeous!





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How did I miss this?!  The beauty in this picture is blinding <3



;.; ily guys!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

^^ Lookin' snazzy, my dude.


----------



## will.

hey y'all!! i posted my first homecoming pics a while ago but i forgot to do my second round hehe. so here's two fun ones 

deleted hehe sorry​


----------



## Elijo

will. said:


> hey y'all!! i posted my first homecoming pics a while ago but i forgot to do my second round hehe. so here's two fun ones
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  disco cowboy?
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



You look amazing dude!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler:  Ho-Ho-Ho!!!


----------



## will.

Byleth said:


> Spoiler:  Ho-Ho-Ho!!!



so pretty!! love the santa hat teehee makes me excited for christmas


----------



## mnm

~


----------



## Mayor Monday

Shinichi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a haircut, so spiky hair + warm outfit for the winter.  It?s Saturday night, everybody!!
> 
> EDIT: (I had to zoom out in the picture because of how tall I am, LOL!)



You look amazing! How is everyone so dang fine around here? lol


----------



## Pixori

I need to redye my roots on my pink side but this was like.... the beginning of last month hahaha. 



Spoiler














And a picture of Robbie Daymond, my wife and I!! He randomly took this and while he's photogenic at a seconds notice and my wife is BEAUTIFUL... I'm not good unless I practice for hours or use a filter ORZ. But this is a happy memory so.



Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



mnm said:


> Spoiler: Most of my good selfies are taken in the car :,)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229311 View attachment 229312



You're so pretty!!


----------



## mnm

Pixori said:


> You're so pretty!!



Thank you so much! So are you!! Your hair is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Pixori

mnm said:


> Thank you so much! So are you!! Your hair is absolutely amazing!



Thank you!! My wife is the best when it comes to doing my random ideas on my hair. n v n Next I really wanna go a teal type color.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: I got this hat for my b-day


you look so gorgeous! n.n


Shinichi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a haircut, so spiky hair + warm outfit for the winter.  It’s Saturday night, everybody!!
> 
> EDIT: (I had to zoom out in the picture because of how tall I am, LOL!)


Cute Riley, I love it! 

I haven't posted here in a while, so it's time for a wee photo I guess.



Spoiler: I got glasses a while ago so I can see now lol


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Bcat

I know I just posted here, but I posted this pic of me cosplaying Mabel Pines in the woods. So here it is for anyone who wanted to see it.  


Spoiler: Behold: me when I was a 17 year old loser in braces.


----------



## Alienfish

Bcat said:


> I know I just posted here, but I posted this pic of me cosplaying Mabel Pines in the woods. So here it is for anyone who wanted to see it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Behold: me when I was a 17 year old loser in braces.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229621



what a qt though. ❤

reminds me my buzz cut turns 5 months on friday might get a pic up


----------



## namiieco

---


----------



## dedenne

Spoiler:  picture of me edited with stars for extra effect


----------



## poweradeex

Updated pic of me.

- - - Post Merge - - -





Updated pic of me.


----------



## grooviestbaby

it me ^-^


----------



## will.

grooviestbaby said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229745
> 
> 
> 
> it me ^-^



yesss queen!!!! u are so pretty!


----------



## grooviestbaby

will. said:


> yesss queen!!!! u are so pretty!



thank u so much omg!!!!! i'm so flattered :')


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

grooviestbaby said:


> View attachment 229745
> 
> it me ^-^



Awesome nose ring! ^.^

Ok thread, I'll have more pictures later, probably but for now:

Me and the fiancee built a gingerbread village...it was a nightmare to assemble: https://i.imgur.com/EpjnKVJ.jpg

Here comes the Cookie Destructor!: https://i.imgur.com/kwQQ5En.jpg


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bruh all my friends on here lookin HECKIN fresh~



Here's the first pic I've took of myself in forever that I don't hate 


Spoiler: woop



see this is what I'm talkin about when I say my hair is over 2ft long lol







- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Spoiler: angry 70s feminist



Lovin that shirt man 
You're also lookin fresh btw~


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

This ornament was MADE for where I live: https://i.imgur.com/5ty5qFc.jpg

Decorated my in-laws' Christmas tree while they were out of the house: https://i.imgur.com/S9XR2A2.jpg

Christmas dinner party for my fiancees' workplace: https://i.imgur.com/TOOrtCw.jpg

If you get this reference we'll be friends forever: This one time, I had to hug a tree: https://i.imgur.com/nkbsNro.jpg


----------



## Alienfish

Tysm sm64 <3 love me tie dyes as well. Bangs grown slightly longer now god bless so I can let the rest grow. god i hate keeping the back short aaa lol

@evilthecat looking gooood <3 i dont get the ref but still cool pics

- - - Post Merge - - -

also love the pic of u send me ur hair <3 sm64


----------



## watercolorwish

Spoiler: break starts todayyy


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: 5 month buzz cut and i look like a dork, damn poofy bangs


----------



## Chris

Spoiler:


----------



## Peter

Long time no see have a weird cropped one that looks like im standing by myself



Spoiler:


----------



## Thunder

thats a pretty slick window i probably would've posed with it too


----------



## Dim

Peter said:


> Long time no see have a weird cropped one that looks like im standing by myself
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Cool pick of you and John Cena


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler:



Love this!! ♡♡♡


----------



## Aneesh1729

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -



Aneesh1729 said:


>



Why did my photo accidentally post upside down


----------



## Peter

Thunder said:


> thats a pretty slick window i probably would've posed with it too



too good an opportunity to pass up


----------



## Aneesh1729

Aneesh1729 said:


> View attachment 229882
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 229882
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Why did my photo accidentally post upside down



Did this work correctly?


----------



## Damniel

It's been a while (it's been a rough semester). Here's a pic of me (with my fading blonde hair) in my dorm before heading back home for break 



Spoiler:


----------



## Azzy

Showing some Holiday Spirit.



Spoiler: My Ugly  Mug


----------



## Stella-Io

Azzy said:


> Showing some Holiday Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Ugly  Mug
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229993



You're super cute!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

GB Camera filter lmao j/k man I always look stoned 


Spoiler


----------



## Licorice

Merry Chrysler


Spoiler


----------



## Parakoopa144

updated pic of me.
pic of me in its more up to date form.
photograph taken of myself in its most recent occurance.
a photograph of myself's body created through a camera as recently occuring as possible.

I don't take pictures. nice faces all around.


----------



## carackobama

Spoiler: I haven't posted an updated photo here in a while so here's one from yesterday! c:


----------



## mogyay

carackobama said:


> Spoiler: I haven't posted an updated photo here in a while so here's one from yesterday! c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230057



a literal ANGEL, ure so cute


----------



## Flyffel

carackobama said:


> Spoiler: I haven't posted an updated photo here in a while so here's one from yesterday! c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230057


Wow such an overall dreamy picture!


----------



## matt

carackobama said:


> Spoiler: I haven't posted an updated photo here in a while so here's one from yesterday! c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230057



You look nice in that dress, nice proximity of plug sockets to your bed as well, nothings more annoying than the sockets being further than arms length


----------



## Darkesque_

I'm sorry if you go blind because of my ugliness!​


----------



## matt

animeshadowpanda said:


> I'm sorry if you go blind because of my ugliness!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ugly Rat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230059



That's a nice hairstyle you have, you look nice.


----------



## Darkesque_

matt said:


> That's a nice hairstyle you have, you look nice.



Awww, thank you!


----------



## Miharu

Went to Rock City and got to take a photo with Rocky!  Rock City had gorgeous Christmas lights! It was so much fun! 


Spoiler:  Oliver (My plushie) and I


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Azzy said:


> Showing some Holiday Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Ugly  Mug
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229993



Oh sis... you?re not anywhere close to ugly omg...

Anyways, did a winter-ish photo-shoot a week or so ago..




Spoiler: How Do I Look?


----------



## carackobama

thank you everyone for being so sweet! ;-; everyone on here is super cute too <3


----------



## cIementine

Spoiler: isabelle vibes face reveal (ft. a high school musical blanket)



snip


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Fedora Claus is coming to town! (My friends got me the hat for Christmas, and I put a Santa hat over it to be funny):https://i.imgur.com/buWp2QE.jpg

This is the face of waking up first thing on Christmas morning, being awake, but still wishing you could sleep more: https://i.imgur.com/GWo3PAn.jpg


----------



## The Pennifer

You?re all babies with fresh young skin  lol 
This is me ... old as dirt yes, but (in heart, probably the biggest kid on here and arguably the #1 Animal Crossing Fan


----------



## Tessie

^ Not at all old as dirt  You look wonderful! 



I visited Las Vegas to present research! A good time! 


Spoiler: Ignore the covering of personal information and censorship my coworkers face lol


----------



## The Pennifer

Thank you for your kind words and you, my dear, are truly beautiful
‘


----------



## matt

Tessie said:


> ^ Not at all old as dirt  You look wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> I visited Las Vegas to present research! A good time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ignore the covering of personal information and censorship my coworkers face lol



How lovely, never been to las vagas


----------



## carackobama

The Pennifer said:


> You’re all babies with fresh young skin  lol
> This is me ... old as dirt yes, but (in heart, probably the biggest kid on here and arguably the #1 Animal Crossing Fan



you are beautiful! <3


----------



## The Pennifer

Omg you are so sweet!!!


----------



## HistoryH22

Figured I'd join the party on this.



Spoiler


----------



## watercolorwish

helped a friend out for a short film! he made me wear a fake mustache. my upper lip still stings  



Spoiler


----------



## Shinigamii

Posted my picture long ago so is time to post again :3

Me and my bestie <3. I'm the smaller one on the right :3



Spoiler: hehe


----------



## Zura

Shinigamii said:


> Posted my picture long ago so is time to post again :3
> 
> Me and my bestie <3. I'm the smaller one on the right :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hehe



You're absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Shinigamii

Zura said:


> You're absolutely gorgeous!!



Aww tysm <3


----------



## You got mail!

Here is a photo of me I took earlier. I don?t know why it?s sideways though xp 


Spoiler: Me


----------



## matt

You got mail! said:


> Here is a photo of me I took earlier. I don’t know why it’s sideways though xp
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me



Nice collection of plushies. Personally I don't like clothings that are tight around my neck I just can't get comfortable with them. So I tend to wear clothes that are quite loose around my neck


----------



## Mayor Monday

You got mail! said:


> Here is a photo of me I took earlier. I don’t know why it’s sideways though xp
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me



You look awesome!!! 

And I am getting severe jealousy of them there plushes, hehe.


----------



## mogyay

Spoiler: u better believe i'm sideways



dry delete



this was still in 19, 2020 i promise to smile, not post sideways and not put on a filter (jk i won't)


----------



## Lancelot

mogyay said:


> Spoiler: u better believe i'm sideways
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230406
> 
> 
> 
> this was still in 19, 2020 i promise to smile, not post sideways and not put on a filter (jk i won't)



Quick everyone behave, we have a GODDESS walking among us

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Went to Rock City and got to take a photo with Rocky!  Rock City had gorgeous Christmas lights! It was so much fun!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Oliver (My plushie) and I



Another one, everyone on your best behaviour for TBTS nicest member


----------



## cornimer

mogyay said:


> Spoiler: u better believe i'm sideways
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230406
> 
> 
> 
> this was still in 19, 2020 i promise to smile, not post sideways and not put on a filter (jk i won't)



Turned my phone around, can confirm you look just as beautiful and stunning right-side up


----------



## mogyay

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Quick everyone behave, we have a GODDESS walking among us
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Another one, everyone on your best behaviour for TBTS nicest member



im not cryin u are 

- - - Post Merge - - -



cornimer said:


> Turned my phone around, can confirm you look just as beautiful and stunning right-side up



i love that u went to that much effort omg, my biggest supporter, love u


----------



## Miharu

mogyay said:


> Spoiler: u better believe i'm sideways
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230406
> 
> 
> 
> this was still in 19, 2020 i promise to smile, not post sideways and not put on a filter (jk i won't)



MOG YOU ARE GORGEOUS! <3


----------



## Zura

Miharu said:


> Went to Rock City and got to take a photo with Rocky!  Rock City had gorgeous Christmas lights! It was so much fun!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Oliver (My plushie) and I



Looking fantastic!!!


----------



## rianne

I went to a work party this weekend so I had to look cute. 



Spoiler: clicketh


----------



## Emolga59

mogyay said:


> Spoiler: u better believe i'm sideways
> 
> 
> 
> dry delete
> 
> 
> 
> this was still in 19, 2020 i promise to smile, not post sideways and not put on a filter (jk i won't)



Awwww I missed it. I'm sure you looked gorgeous though.


----------



## allainah

Spoiler:  i look like dis


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: Allegedly


----------



## matt

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Allegedly



I compliment your lovely photo.


----------



## Rabirin

Spoiler: decided to post as i've been feeling confident with my body lately after getting some new clothes! was really feeling those spice girls vibes


----------



## matt

Senshi said:


> Spoiler: decided to post as i've been feeling confident with my body lately after getting some new clothes! was really feeling those spice girls vibes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230463



That's a lovely picture of yourself, well done for sharing.


----------



## cIementine

Senshi said:


> Spoiler: decided to post as i've been feeling confident with my body lately after getting some new clothes! was really feeling those spice girls vibes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230463



you look great!! i love your outfit.


----------



## Mayor Monday

Senshi said:


> Spoiler: decided to post as i've been feeling confident with my body lately after getting some new clothes! was really feeling those spice girls vibes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230463



You look amazing! The outfit is so cute, and it totally suits you.


----------



## projectx1991

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a haircut, so spiky hair + warm outfit for the winter.  It’s Saturday night, everybody!!
> 
> EDIT: (I had to zoom out in the picture because of how tall I am, LOL!)



.!


----------



## Rabirin

pumpkins said:


> you look great!! i love your outfit.





Mayor Monday said:


> You look amazing! The outfit is so cute, and it totally suits you.



Aww these comments are super sweet, thank you guys <3


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Bleached my hair over the weekend. Also just felt really confident in the outfit I wore to work today. The mirror cuts off skinny leather trousers and biker boots.



[removed]


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Bleached my hair over the weekend. Also just felt really confident in the outfit I wore to work today. The mirror cuts off skinny leather trousers and biker boots.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



danggg looking awesome as always.. also biker boots <3


----------



## matt

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Bleached my hair over the weekend. Also just felt really confident in the outfit I wore to work today. The mirror cuts off skinny leather trousers and biker boots.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Nice alarm clock does it illuminate in the dark?


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler: I took this a little while ago, but I like it. I love my IT shirt. The book is one of my favourites of King's bibliography, so I thought I'd get the shirt from the 2017 film. also pl0x don't mind my lazy eye ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: 6 months old buzz cut


----------



## carackobama

Sheila said:


> Spoiler: 6 months old buzz cut



beauty! <3


----------



## Alienfish

carackobama said:


> beauty! <3



thank you <3 can't wait til i can get my first tiny ponytail aha


----------



## 22lexi

Spoiler: it me










edit: size


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler: Was experimenting tonight and seeing what I look like without glasses. So, with or without? (also don't mind my unmade bed!)









Spoiler: Tooootally not hiding my lazy eye with my hair in this ...


----------



## matt

alexa223 said:


> Spoiler: it me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: size



You look radiant


----------



## moonbyu

bad photo quality for some reason. oh well. enjoy 



Spoiler: uh oh stinky person incoming









Spoiler: ayo, awkward smile check


----------



## Corrie

moonbyu said:


> bad photo quality for some reason. oh well. enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: uh oh stinky person incoming
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ayo, awkward smile check
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230621



You're adorable!


----------



## moonbyu

Corrie said:


> You're adorable!



aww, thanks!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spoiler: I might look like a hobo, but am I at least a hobo with class?


----------



## gobby

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler: I might look like a hobo, but am I at least a hobo with class?



More like a hobo with ***


----------



## matt

moonbyu said:


> bad photo quality for some reason. oh well. enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: uh oh stinky person incoming
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ayo, awkward smile check
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230621



I like your butterflies, are they permanent ?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

gobby said:


> More like a hobo with ***



I could gather some photos of that, I have an ass game for days- I mean what


----------



## Aneesh1729

“Just got a haircut, so spiky hair + warm outfit for the winter. It’s Saturday night, everybody!!  

EDIT: (I had to zoom out in the picture because of how tall I am, LOL!)“
Looking sharp


----------



## Ghoste

Spoiler







Dis meeeeee


----------



## Alienfish

Ghoste said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230669
> 
> 
> 
> Dis meeeeee



oh my god you look so cute <3 like a modern nina hagen of sorts


----------



## matt

Ghoste said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230669
> 
> 
> 
> Dis meeeeee



You look ravishing. 
Does that metal thing at the top of your nasal bone go through your skin


----------



## Zura

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler: I might look like a hobo, but am I at least a hobo with class?



Woah, watch where you're pointing that thing


----------



## Ghoste

Spoiler






Sheila said:


> oh my god you look so cute <3 like a modern nina hagen of sorts





omg thank u sm <3



Spoiler






matt said:


> You look ravishing.
> Does that metal thing at the top of your nasal bone go through your skin





 haha yes my bridge piercing just goes through the skin!! for some reason it's a common thing for people to assume it goes through the bone??? dunno where that originated from lol.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Deleted.


----------



## gobby

A l y s s a said:


> Decided to stop being shy and post a pic finally. This is my first time posting here. After much consideration for the past year, I decided to be true to myself and love my hair the way it is, so I'm keeping my bangs. I think I would be much more happy with them anyways, as lots of people already complimented me saying I look good in them. Also going to use this pic as my avatar for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 230684



Your hair is beautiful


----------



## Ghoste

Spoiler






A l y s s a said:


> Decided to stop being shy and post a pic finally. This is my first time posting here. After much consideration for the past year, I decided to be true to myself and love my hair the way it is, so I'm keeping my bangs. I think I would be much more happy with them anyways, as lots of people already complimented me saying I look good in them. Also going to use this pic as my avatar for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 230684






Yeaaaahhhhh!!! Team bangs! I love them!


----------



## Licorice

A l y s s a said:


> Decided to stop being shy and post a pic finally. This is my first time posting here. After much consideration for the past year, I decided to be true to myself and love my hair the way it is, so I'm keeping my bangs. I think I would be much more happy with them anyways, as lots of people already complimented me saying I look good in them. Also going to use this pic as my avatar for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230684



Those bangs look good on you! Pics like these are the ones that will have me in the bathroom at 2am cutting my bangs. lol


----------



## Mayor Monday

A l y s s a said:


> Decided to stop being shy and post a pic finally. This is my first time posting here. After much consideration for the past year, I decided to be true to myself and love my hair the way it is, so I'm keeping my bangs. I think I would be much more happy with them anyways, as lots of people already complimented me saying I look good in them. Also going to use this pic as my avatar for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 230684



Your hair is absolutely lovely! I'm jealous, lol. Plus, your glasses go really great with the cut.  You're so pretty.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Deleted.


----------



## carackobama

You look gorgeous Alyssa! I love your hair <3


----------



## Zura

My headphone kitty ears just came!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zura said:


> My headphone kitty ears just came!!



YOU'RE SO CUTE OMGGG :'''''D


----------



## Mayor Monday

Zura said:


> My headphone kitty ears just came!!



You look so dang good!!! Plus that gear is totally awesome!


----------



## Zura

xSuperMario64x said:


> YOU'RE SO CUTE OMGGG :'''''D





Mayor Monday said:


> You look so dang good!!! Plus that gear is totally awesome!



Thanks, you guys are too kind!!


----------



## Ghoste

Zura said:


> My headphone kitty ears just came!!


 I literally wanted those in that exact color, jealousy fuels me lol


----------



## Jacob

Big pic incoming---

Not sure why I keep drawing on my pictures but I just do. I'm OBSESSED with glowing things right now. So here's one of the results when you put it all together


----------



## Mayor Monday

Jacob said:


> Big pic incoming---
> 
> Not sure why I keep drawing on my pictures but I just do. I'm OBSESSED with glowing things right now. So here's one of the results when you put it all together



Dapper, my friend. You look great!


----------



## Wildtown

Jacob said:


> Big pic incoming---
> 
> Not sure why I keep drawing on my pictures but I just do. I'm OBSESSED with glowing things right now. So here's one of the results when you put it all together
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


idk why but i instantly thought steve from stranger things..


----------



## matt

Jacob said:


> Big pic incoming---
> 
> Not sure why I keep drawing on my pictures but I just do. I'm OBSESSED with glowing things right now. So here's one of the results when you put it all together



You look familiar, are you British?


----------



## Jacob

Mayor Monday said:


> Dapper, my friend. You look great!



ty !



Wildtown said:


> idk why but i instantly thought steve from stranger things..



I get that a lot honestly but I don't see it. Love the 80s tho so i take as a compliment 



matt said:


> You look familiar, are you British?



Nope I wish, from philly


----------



## poweradeex

Updated pic of yours truly



- - - Post Merge - - -



Weiland said:


> Spoiler: Was experimenting tonight and seeing what I look like without glasses. So, with or without? (also don't mind my unmade bed!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230598View attachment 230599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tooootally not hiding my lazy eye with my hair in this ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230600



you look amazing


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Spoiler: got my hair done :D


----------



## Mayor Monday

poweradeex said:


> Updated pic of yours truly
> 
> View attachment 230762



You're so beautiful! Gosh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: got my hair done :D



Seriously, this forum must attract incredible looking people. You're gorgeous, too!!!

I can't take it, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mayor Monday said:


> Seriously, this forum must attract incredible looking people. You're gorgeous, too!!!
> 
> I can't take it, lol.


Thank youuuu omg :,,,,,,)


----------



## Dim

guess i'll do a face reveal



Spoiler: x(










p.s.really need to change my room color, my brother chose that color i hate it :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Nox said:


> guess i'll do a face reveal
> 
> 
> Spoiler: x(
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230782
> p.s.really need to change my room color, my brother chose that color i hate it :/



I can't see your picccccc ((


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Nox said:


> guess i'll do a face reveal
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: x(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.really need to change my room color, my brother chose that color i hate it :/



THERE YOU ARE HELLOOOOO MY FRIENDO


----------



## Tianna

Update! I got a new haircut~



Spoiler: Boop OwO


----------



## Zura

Tianna said:


> Update! I got a new haircut~
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/1YDRrC9



You're so cute!! I love the sparkles!!


----------



## Tianna

Zura said:


> You're so cute!! I love the sparkles!!



Ahh tysm!! <33


----------



## Licorice

Tianna said:


> Update! I got a new haircut~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Boop OwO
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230790



QUEEN


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: got my hair done :D



THERE YOU ARE GORGEOUS <3


----------



## Feraligator

Spoiler







I'm pretty self concious of the way I look and this is one of the only photos that I can tolerate (albeit the face I'm pulling is a bit stupid lol, but it's better than how I look irl). I've been on this site for 8 years, so I can't believe I haven't done a face reveal yet.

Edit: Better quality photo, plus I think I did a reveal a long time ago actually but I was around 13! 

Also, it's nice seeing so many cool faces on here!


----------



## Hat'

I met Miss Kim Petras at her concert yesterday!!!!
It was SO amazing, I'm going to remember it all my life!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Hat' said:


> I met Miss Kim Petras at her concert yesterday!!!!
> It was SO amazing, I'm going to remember it all my life!



Oh, that's cool! Honestly, I have no clue who she is, but must be so cool to meet someone you like the music from. :3
Also; those glasses look pretty good on you!


----------



## Hat'

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh, that's cool! Honestly, I have no clue who she is, but must be so cool to meet someone you like the music from. :3
> Also; those glasses look pretty good on you!



Thanks so much!!!
She's a German singer (but she sings in english exclusively) and she's very popular within the LGBTQ+ community, mainly because she's part of it!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Hat' said:


> I met Miss Kim Petras at her concert yesterday!!!!
> It was SO amazing, I'm going to remember it all my life!


You're such a cutie.  I'd envy you too for being able to hug the artist you admire! It'd make me get breeding from the nose if I was able to do that hahaha.


----------



## Zura

Spoiler: I was told that I'm the stories antagonist















- - - Post Merge - - -

^ me trying to look villainess


----------



## merinda!

it's been 11 years since i signed up, join date basically makes me a grandma in comparison to most people on here...
and it's my first day back so may as well update this thread with my face. 


Spoiler: ooft, i'm comin outta retirement


----------



## SheepMareep

merinda! said:


> it's been 11 years since i signed up, join date basically makes me a grandma in comparison to most people on here...
> and it's my first day back so may as well update this thread with my face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ooft, i'm comin outta retirement
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230886



YES. B. 
The whole look is gorgeous and I need that shirt ♡♡

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: haven't taken a selfie in months lmaoo


----------



## Dawnpiplup

What the hell is it with this forum and all the goddamn attractive people jesus 

seriously ya'll look amazing <3


----------



## Mayor Monday

Irishchai said:


> YES. B.
> The whole look is gorgeous and I need that shirt ♡♡
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: haven't taken a selfie in months lmaoo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230891



- - - Post Merge - - -



merinda! said:


> it's been 11 years since i signed up, join date basically makes me a grandma in comparison to most people on here...
> and it's my first day back so may as well update this thread with my face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ooft, i'm comin outta retirement
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230886



You both are stunning! Seriously.

Is this an Animal Crossing player thing? Perfection? It has to be. I hope I catch it, lol.


----------



## faiiryvent

this photo is a couple months old but it’s still pretty accurate aha


----------



## will.

Hat' said:


> I met Miss Kim Petras at her concert yesterday!!!!
> It was SO amazing, I'm going to remember it all my life!



 miss kim! this is so fun for you i love this picture!! hope you had a great time!


----------



## Chris

Spoiler



[removed]


----------



## lazyislander

Spoiler: It me :-)


----------



## dedenne

lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: It me :-)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230937



i love ur hair !!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Deleted.


----------



## Zura

Spoiler: Warning: This picture contains an incredibly high amount of dork


----------



## SensaiGallade

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



Tini you're looking slick as hell!


----------



## lazyislander

dedenne said:


> i love ur hair !!



Thank you so much!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



I LOVE your style. You rock that hair!


----------



## matt

Zura said:


> Spoiler: Warning: This picture contains an incredibly high amount of dork



You look great

- - - Post Merge - - -



lovelylittleforests said:


> Spoiler: It me :-)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230937



You look great


----------



## xara




----------



## Mayor Monday

faiiry said:


> View attachment 230974



You look beautiful!

And... I'm also jealous of your nails. lol


----------



## xara

Mayor Monday said:


> You look beautiful!
> 
> And... I'm also jealous of your nails. lol



thank you!! <3 

aha thank you ... my nails are a pain to manage but it’s worth it aha c:


----------



## TiredStudent




----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: Here and everywhere.


----------



## dedenne

faiiry said:


> View attachment 230974



ure so gorgeousss,,


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Here and everywhere.



Classy.


----------



## will.

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Here and everywhere.



so so pretty! <3


----------



## xara

dedenne said:


> ure so gorgeousss,,



omg thank u <3


----------



## Mercedes

Wowowow I was posting here as fetus. I went back and saved them. 
Here I am now prepare to be shook by shook I mean disgusted
Oh and if you wanna look at my old photos search ?Luckypinch? on this thread. 


Spoiler: omg



https://ibb.co/JFX89Qf
https://ibb.co/NWjDDC4
https://ibb.co/Jsmh8Kw
https://ibb.co/cr1xv6K
https://ibb.co/6RfsnnM
https://ibb.co/Dw2dZ7X


----------



## sauceisis

last time I posted in here was ages ago so hey everyone!


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Here and everywhere.



dayum that some hot stuff


----------



## 22lexi

matt said:


> You look radiant



thank u matt


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spoiler: best photo of me I've gotten in the last week


----------



## Flyffel

ya'll are so brave posting here so I always like every post with a picture out of pure respect

I kinda enjoy the mystery of nobody really knowing what I actually look like but maybe I'll decide to do a face reveal someday... that day is not today


----------



## xara

Flyffel said:


> ya'll are so brave posting here so I always like every post with a picture out of pure respect
> 
> I kinda enjoy the mystery of nobody really knowing what I actually look like but maybe I'll decide to do a face reveal someday... that day is not today



i feel that; the mystery of not knowing what others look like is pretty great, but sometimes its nice to put a face to the name y’know lol 

i’m always hesitant to show my face because uh,, self-esteem issues lol


----------



## Oldcatlady

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler: best photo of me I've gotten in the last week



wow whos this handsome fella


----------



## xara

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler: best photo of me I've gotten in the last week



you look great!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

NoUsernameHere said:


> Spoiler: best photo of me I've gotten in the last week



you  ;w; so cute aa


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Oldcatlady said:


> wow whos this handsome fella





faiiry said:


> you look great!





Seona said:


> you  ;w; so cute aa


Thanks so much guys! Appreciate the kind words, it's a big boost to my confidence and it means a lot to me!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Zura

Spoiler: 'Evil' Zura strikes back


----------



## silasthevillager

Spoiler: pic










my skin isn't that clear it's just the literal $30 phone i took this pic on lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

Got a haircut XDDDD


Spoiler: haircut


----------



## xara

Dinosaurz said:


> Got a haircut XDDDD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: haircut



you do be looking fresh doe


----------



## carackobama

Spoiler: I don?t usually take selfies like this but I felt really good last night c:


----------



## matt

carackobama said:


> Spoiler: I don’t usually take selfies like this but I felt really good last night c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231304



You look great  is that a tammergotchy round your neck


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## carackobama

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Looking great, Cara!



thank you friend! c:


----------



## Jas

my phone deep fried this LOL but hello


Spoiler: this is me!


----------



## sierra

Jas said:


> my phone deep fried this LOL but hello
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is me!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231401



Wow you’re stunning

- - - Post Merge - - -



lazyislander said:


> Spoiler: It me :-)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230937



You are very cute!!!! Your eyebrows are immaculate


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

It's been years since I posted my sad overweight self years back ;A; and here I am a bit more confident and ironically dealing with not being underweight ahah :' ) welp still excited for AC and the pic is awful since no legit camera LOL:



Spoiler


----------



## Mayor Monday

Kairi-Kitten said:


> It's been years since I posted my sad overweight self years back ;A; and here I am a bit more confident and ironically dealing with not being underweight ahah :' ) welp still excited for AC and the pic is awful since no legit camera LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



UGH, YOU'RE SO PRETTY- DANG IT.

Seriously! Why don't I have that freaking face?!


----------



## sierra

Kairi-Kitten said:


> It's been years since I posted my sad overweight self years back ;A; and here I am a bit more confident and ironically dealing with not being underweight ahah :' ) welp still excited for AC and the pic is awful since no legit camera LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You look amazing! ! !


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Mayor Monday said:


> UGH, YOU'RE SO PRETTY- DANG IT.
> 
> Seriously! Why don't I have that freaking face?!



LOL OMG TYTY ;A; haha <3 I actually used to be so large back in my TBT days and never knew it, it stinks to have health issues but i'll say I do love myself a lot more now ;; <3 I was also told this by an old close friend so it made me smile ty so much <3



> You look amazing! ! !



Ty so much ;; <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler: Warning: Selfie Taken After Having Flu For a Month


----------



## Mayor Monday

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Selfie Taken After Having Flu For a Month



You're super beautiful!! 

That jewelry goes well with your hairstyle as well!


----------



## sierra

This is one of like 3 pictures i've taken in the last year lmao the wrinkly work uniform covered in cat hair is actually so representative of how much i liked that job 



Spoiler







- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Selfie Taken After Having Flu For a Month



You're so cute mamas!


----------



## xara

sierra said:


> This is one of like 3 pictures i've taken in the last year lmao the wrinkly work uniform covered in cat hair is actually so representative of how much i liked that job
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231418



bro you’re so pretty omg


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Selfie Taken After Having Flu For a Month



*Jon Snow voice* MAH QUEEN.


----------



## sierra

faiiry said:


> bro you’re so pretty omg



You’re so sweet (‘: have you posted?


----------



## xara

sierra said:


> You’re so sweet (‘: have you posted?



i have! back on page 1415 c’:


----------



## seliph

Spoiler: i'm here to spread flick propaganda


----------



## sierra

faiiry said:


> View attachment 230974



DAMN OKAY YOU REALLY HERE LOOKING ALL PRETTY AND NICE. We got 10?s on this forum wow

- - - Post Merge - - -



seliph said:


> Spoiler: i'm here to spread flick propaganda



You’re doing gods work and with killer eye looks to boot


----------



## xara

sierra said:


> DAMN OKAY YOU REALLY HERE LOOKING ALL PRETTY AND NICE. We got 10’s on this forum wow



YOU’RE SO KIND OMG THANK YOU C’:


----------



## carackobama

everyone on TBT is so hecking cute omg <3


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: look at me im a pretty butterfly with beatles hair


----------



## Raayzx

Sheila said:


> Spoiler: look at me im a pretty butterfly with beatles hair



HIPPIE QUEEEEEN


----------



## mogyay

seliph said:


> Spoiler: i'm here to spread flick propaganda



my life has found meaning thanks to this picture, i love how ur make up matches ur too perfect


----------



## seliph

sierra said:


> You?re doing gods work and with killer eye looks to boot



why thamk u



mogyay said:


> my life has found meaning thanks to this picture, i love how ur make up matches ur too perfect








my heart


----------



## watercolorwish

About to head out for snowboarding!!



- - - Post Merge - - -

well its sideways but still


----------



## sierra

poyonomatopoeia said:


> About to head out for snowboarding!!
> 
> View attachment 231579
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> well its sideways but still



Your icon is a uncanny depiction of you! haha


----------



## xara

poyonomatopoeia said:


> About to head out for snowboarding!!
> 
> View attachment 231579
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> well its sideways but still



a handsome fellow! hope you had fun snowboarding!


----------



## watercolorwish

thank you guys ahhh ;;


----------



## zeroFLUX

Spoiler:  stuff, things


----------



## Raayzx

Spoiler:  felt cute might delete later idk




Ignore my brother


----------



## allainah

poyonomatopoeia said:


> About to head out for snowboarding!!



oooo he looks good and can draw??? Hello there, what's your name


----------



## sierra

zeroFLUX said:


> Spoiler:  stuff, things
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231674





Shadowboo said:


> Spoiler:  felt cute might delete later idk
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231724
> Ignore my brother
> View attachment 231725



Cutie pies everywhere I swear


----------



## ecstasy

Here's me.. I'm young ik haha
crap it's sideways


----------



## The Hidden Owl

everyone looks so good!!

I went back and looked at my posts in this thread from 5-6 years ago and yeah... idk him


----------



## zeroFLUX

sierra said:


> Cutie pies everywhere I swear



Ya know what they say about being a product of your environment. We all just have really good taste in environments.    #AClife


----------



## Mary

Spoiler











I haven't changed much


----------



## matt

sunflowerhippie said:


> Spoiler: look at me im a pretty butterfly with beatles hair



Lol I knew you were Sheila from the pic despite you changing your name


----------



## Mayor Monday

Mary said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't changed much



Oh my gosh... you're so beautiful. Can I have your face? lol

But seriously- you are absolutely stunning!!! <3


----------



## Mary

Mayor Monday said:


> Oh my gosh... you're so beautiful. Can I have your face? lol
> 
> But seriously- you are absolutely stunning!!! <3



Aww, thank you so much! This made my day : )


----------



## Alienfish

Mary said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't changed much



so pretty tho <3


----------



## lazyislander

Spoiler: Hello, friends! :)


----------



## sierra

lazyislander said:


> Spoiler: Hello, friends! :)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231875



You're so beautiful!!!!! Commander and chief of having great bone structure I salute you


----------



## lazyislander

sierra said:


> You're so beautiful!!!!! Commander and chief of having great bone structure I salute you



;-; thank you so much adf.k jla; ngl i lurked and found your selfie and wow


----------



## Mary

sunflowerhippie said:


> so pretty tho <3



Ty Sheila, you’re my favorite < 3


----------



## Alienfish

Mary said:


> Ty Sheila, you’re my favorite < 3



sameee i missed you sm much <3


----------



## sierra

lazyislander said:


> ;-; thank you so much adf.k jla; ngl i lurked and found your selfie and wow



:’) thank you, friend :’)


----------



## xara

lazyislander said:


> Spoiler: Hello, friends! :)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231875



you?re gorgeous!!!


----------



## lazyislander

faiiry said:


> you’re gorgeous!!!



ty friend!! ;-; <333


----------



## Bcat

Spoiler: boo


----------



## xara

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: boo



you don’t look like a ghost,, i feel lied to :c

but no fr you’re so pretty!!


----------



## lazyislander

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: boo



You're such a cutie and have a beautiful smile!


----------



## Alienfish

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: boo



hot thot <3


----------



## Nooblord

I forgot how pretty the flower crown filter made me. Might rock that flower garland in NH. I also need to remember to not wear black when I'm at home...



Spoiler


----------



## Bcat

faiiry said:


> you don’t look like a ghost,, i feel lied to :c
> 
> but no fr you’re so pretty!!





lazyislander said:


> You're such a cutie and have a beautiful smile!





sunflowerhippie said:


> hot thot <3



ily guys. ;.;


----------



## sierra

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: boo





Nooblord said:


> I forgot how pretty the flower crown filter made me. Might rock that flower garland in NH. I also need to remember to not wear black when I'm at home...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231926



*HOT TAKE:*The Animal Crossing community really has the most attractive fan base


----------



## Nooblord

sierra said:


> *HOT TAKE:*The Animal Crossing community really has the most attractive fan base



The therapeutic nature of the game is rejuvenating. An hour pf AC a day is the equivalent of an 8 hour beauty sleep, according to a recent Cambridge study.


----------



## ecstasy

Haha I like how nobody complimented mine because that's how ugly I am

I don't blame you guys, you all are so much prettier/more handsome than me


----------



## Nooblord

Sugaryy said:


> Haha I like how nobody complimented mine because that's how ugly I am
> 
> I don't blame you guys, you all are so much prettier/more handsome than me



Nooo, don’t think like that. I’ve been on these forums since 2012 and I’ve posted in this thread several times, and I’m pretty sure last night was the first time someone commented on a pic of mine, lol. Sometimes there’s an influx of posts, other times there are droughts. Maybe your pic got overlooked in a flood of posts when you shared yours. I, for one, don’t usually go back too many pages; which may be the case for other members as well.

Anyways, I went back and found your pic, and you are not ugly! Though, the lighting could be better  I really like your bright eyes, they’d shine even more in some natural light, I bet.
As long as you know what makes you beautiful, the approval of others don’t matter. 

Hey, you joined this site this month and I just complimented your pic. You beat my record by like 8 years, lol.


----------



## ecstasy

Nooblord said:


> Nooo, don’t think like that. I’ve been on these forums since 2012 and I’ve posted in this thread several times, and I’m pretty sure last night was the first time someone commented on a pic of mine, lol. Sometimes there’s an influx of posts, other times there are droughts. Maybe your pic got overlooked in a flood of posts when you shared yours. I, for one, don’t usually go back too many pages; which may be the case for other members as well.
> 
> Anyways, I went back and found your pic, and you are not ugly! Though, the lighting could be better  I really like your bright eyes, they’d shine even more in some natural light, I bet.
> As long as you know what makes you beautiful, the approval of others don’t matter.
> 
> Hey, you joined this site this month and I just complimented your pic. You beat my record by like 8 years, lol.



Thank you sooo much you don't know how much that means to me ;w; And yeah about the lighting, I just took the pic on a whim and it was nighttime, and the lights in my house suck so yea Again thank you soooo dang much


----------



## sierra

Sugaryy said:


> Haha I like how nobody complimented mine because that's how ugly I am
> 
> I don't blame you guys, you all are so much prettier/more handsome than me



You're not ugly at all! The only thing you should change is better lighting and a vertical picture so we can see you a little better c:


----------



## ecstasy

sierra said:


> You're not ugly at all! The only thing you should change is better lighting and a vertical picture so we can see you a little better c:




Is this any better..?
ITS SIDEWAYS AGAIN WHY


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sugaryy said:


> View attachment 231984
> Is this any better..?
> ITS SIDEWAYS AGAIN WHY



If you took a picture of yourself in widescreen notation, it won’t be seen as sideways. It’s a strange bug.


----------



## Flyffel

Yeaaaahhh... That's one of the reasons I haven't posted any pictures of myself. The thought of any reactions, positive, negative or nothing at all makes me a bit uncomfortable. I don't feel any need to receive compliments or comments about my looks, and I especially don't want to feel like I'm fishing for compliments. ^^;;

Just today I went to a cooking class and (as the only one) I was _showered_ with compliments, basically because I was the youngest (and male!) participant, even though I just did what the recipe said (lol). (Also a lot of the compliments were before my dish was even finished so it would have been extremely embarrassing if it had turned out bad. orz ) It made me feel quite uncomfortable, although I understood that they were doing it because they want to encourage a young man to cook. (lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: boo



OMG WHUTTTTT <333


----------



## Nooblord

Sugaryy said:


> View attachment 231984
> Is this any better..?
> ITS SIDEWAYS AGAIN WHY



Pro tip: Don’t turn your back to the light source 

And yeah, I’ve gad issues with pics being sideways too. Have no idea what causes it.


----------



## xara

Spoiler: i do be vibin’ doe


----------



## sierra

faiiry said:


> Spoiler: i do be vibin’ doe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231991



her majesty the queen


----------



## lazyislander

faiiry said:


> Spoiler: i do be vibin? doe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231991



WOWZAAA you're a hottie


----------



## PeeBraiin

Spoiler: It?s been a while since I?ve posted on this thread


----------



## xara

sierra said:


> her majesty the queen



you’re so sweet c’:

- - - Post Merge - - -



lazyislander said:


> WOWZAAA you're a hottie




you’re an angel, thank you!! <3


----------



## Seroja

please don't quote the photo but this is my lovely daughter! she's 14 months now <3
people say she takes after my husband. she literally only has my eyebrows but I'll take what I can get 



Spoiler:


----------



## xara

PeeBraiin said:


> Spoiler: It’s been a while since I’ve posted on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232006



hi you’re literally gorgeous omg


----------



## Zura

Spoiler: Me without my glasses


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: My cat, Byleth, and I on our way to GameStop earlier to finish paying off our copy of New Horizons and the companion guide


----------



## lazyislander

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: My cat, Byleth, and I on our way to GameStop earlier to finish paying off our copy of New Horizons and the companion guide
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232077



Cute kitty, good looking owner!


----------



## xara

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: My cat, Byleth, and I on our way to GameStop earlier to finish paying off our copy of New Horizons and the companion guide
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232077



two cuties in one photo,, my eyes have been blessed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: boo



Our queen has posted!  Today is a blessed day. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Bcat said:


> Spoiler: boo



hell yea slay queennn


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Our queen has posted!  Today is a blessed day. <3 <3 <3



excuse me???  jk bcat is real prettyyy


----------



## r a t

no​


----------



## Khaelis

I look like a human. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Jacob

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: taken just before our art exhibition opened!! in the uni toilets hehe
> 
> 
> 
> i’m rly just here to show off my sunflower flares


----------



## lazyislander

My brother's getting married, which gave me an excuse to do my hair and makeup.



Spoiler: Not dressed yet, though!


----------



## Alienfish

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: taken just before our art exhibition opened!! in the uni toilets hehe
> 
> 
> 
> i’m rly just here to show off my sunflower flares



man i looove those flares i need em T_T lookin awesome tho!


----------



## Miharu

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: taken just before our art exhibition opened!! in the uni toilets hehe
> 
> 
> 
> i’m rly just here to show off my sunflower flares



ROSIE YOU ARE GORGEOUS AND ROCKING THOSE FLARES  <333333


----------



## Lancelot

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: taken just before our art exhibition opened!! in the uni toilets hehe
> 
> 
> 
> i’m rly just here to show off my sunflower flares


----------



## xara

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: taken just before our art exhibition opened!! in the uni toilets hehe
> 
> 
> 
> i’m rly just here to show off my sunflower flares



you do be looking gorgeous doe


----------



## duckykate

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: taken just before our art exhibition opened!! in the uni toilets hehe
> 
> 
> 
> i’m rly just here to show off my sunflower flares



EAT ME


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: i hope that you don't mind i'm looking like a valentine ♪



As some of you know I was without internet for a month so here are some belated pics from Feb 14:


Spoiler: all made up pre-date



[removed]





Spoiler: look like hell cos it was like 1am but here is mr vrisnem & i



[removed]


----------



## Cam1

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: taken just before our art exhibition opened!! in the uni toilets hehe
> 
> 
> 
> i’m rly just here to show off my sunflower flares



Homegirl looks so PRETTY


----------



## sierra

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: taken just before our art exhibition opened!! in the uni toilets hehe
> 
> 
> 
> i’m rly just here to show off my sunflower flares


That power stance demands respect



lazyislander said:


> My brother's getting married, which gave me an excuse to do my hair and makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not dressed yet, though!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232143




My friends are so cute :')))))


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: i hope that you don't mind i'm looking like a valentine ♪
> 
> 
> 
> As some of you know I was without internet for a month so here are some belated pics from Feb 14:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: all made up pre-date
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: look like hell cos it was like 1am but here is mr vrisnem & i
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



You're married to a viking?


----------



## xara

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: i hope that you don't mind i'm looking like a valentine ♪
> 
> 
> 
> As some of you know I was without internet for a month so here are some belated pics from Feb 14:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: all made up pre-date
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: look like hell cos it was like 1am but here is mr vrisnem & i
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



mam you’re so gorgeous


----------



## Jacob

Spoiler:  pouty pout



blonde


----------



## Lancelot

Jacob said:


> Spoiler:  pouty pout
> 
> 
> 
> blonde




I’m not being funny but ****ing hell Jake


----------



## duckykate

Jacob said:


> Spoiler:  pouty pout
> 
> 
> 
> blonde



ZOO WEE MAMA


----------



## xara

Jacob said:


> Spoiler:  pouty pout
> 
> 
> 
> blonde



a handsome fellow


----------



## r a t

Jacob said:


> Spoiler:  pouty pout
> 
> 
> 
> blonde



step on me


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I am... the defender of peace.


----------



## sierra

xSuperMario64x said:


> I am... the defender of peace.



Thank you for your service!!!!!!


----------



## xara

xSuperMario64x said:


> I am... the defender of peace.



thank you for defending our peace ;u;


----------



## tifachu

okay so i got this animal crossing shirt off of boxlunch.com and i totally went all obnoxious trying to get pics of my outfit but I feel like people here would appreciate it cuz it's animal crossing... xD 



Spoiler: aaaa











my face is really round people used to say I looked like an animal crossing character in high school cuz of my fashion and chubby face and same with my younger bro cuz he has a round chubby face too LOL ;;


----------



## lazyislander

tifachu said:


> okay so i got this animal crossing shirt off of boxlunch.com and i totally went all obnoxious trying to get pics of my outfit but I feel like people here would appreciate it cuz it's animal crossing... xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: aaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my face is really round people used to say I looked like an animal crossing character in high school cuz of my fashion and chubby face and same with my younger bro cuz he has a round chubby face too LOL ;;



Oh, you're precious!! Must protect you at all costs.


----------



## xara

tifachu said:


> okay so i got this animal crossing shirt off of boxlunch.com and i totally went all obnoxious trying to get pics of my outfit but I feel like people here would appreciate it cuz it's animal crossing... xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: aaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my face is really round people used to say I looked like an animal crossing character in high school cuz of my fashion and chubby face and same with my younger bro cuz he has a round chubby face too LOL ;;



a cute shirt & a cute gal!!


----------



## lazyislander

okay last pic of myself for a while b/c i don't normally even get all dressed up but!! i really liked my dress yesterday, i felt like bella goth from the sims (they actually had a red version of this dress but not in my size rip)



Spoiler: hi


----------



## xara

lazyislander said:


> okay last pic of myself for a while b/c i don't normally even get all dressed up but!! i really liked my dress yesterday, i felt like bella goth from the sims (they actually had a red version of this dress but not in my size rip)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232213



mAM YOU’RE SO GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## lazyislander

faiiry said:


> mAM YOU’RE SO GORGEOUS!!!



ty!! :') <33


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Spoiler: sumn





lol the airpod


----------



## Zura

The Hidden Owl said:


> Spoiler: sumn
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232243
> lol the airpod



Ey looking cool! I like the shirt


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Zura said:


> Ey looking cool! I like the shirt



thank you! one of my favorites ovo


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## xara

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Haven’t posted since like, November, so here’s an updated picture of me (with my hair pushed to the side)!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a good green/St. Patrick’s Day or just a good day overall!



a handsome fella


----------



## bittermeat

my husband and i!

(i'm on the right)


----------



## xara

bittermeat said:


> my husband and i!
> 
> (i'm on the right)



you’re both so handsome!


----------



## bittermeat

faiiry said:


> you’re both so handsome!



awe, you're so sweet! thank u beautiful <3


----------



## lapaa

bittermeat said:


> my husband and i!
> 
> (i'm on the right)



You both look so happy


----------



## bittermeat

lapaa said:


> You both look so happy



we took this last weekend! we only see each other once a month or so since i'm in the military so we try to enjoy our time together as much as possible when we are together


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Figured I'd try a style I don't normally do.


Spoiler: this is how my goth bf transition begins


----------



## xara

NoUsernameHere said:


> Figured I'd try a style I don't normally do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is how my goth bf transition begins



handsome boi!


----------



## Licorice

—


----------



## xara

Licorice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232434



you’re so pretty!!


----------



## lazyislander

Licorice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232434



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH my god, what a cutie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Haven’t posted since like, November, so here’s an updated picture of me (with my hair pushed to the side)!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a good green/St. Patrick’s Day or just a good day overall!



Looking good, friendo!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Haven’t posted since like, November, so here’s an updated picture of me (with my hair pushed to the side)!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a good green/St. Patrick’s Day or just a good day overall!



BRUHHH U LOOKIN F R E S H


----------



## Ley

I look like a burnt chicken nugget


----------



## XeroRain

me. uwu



Spoiler


----------



## poweradeex




----------



## weesakins

have not been active in over years 



Spoiler: henlo


----------



## xara

poweradeex said:


> View attachment 232963



you’re stunning!!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Oh well, I wanted to go full pink, but decided just for fun to only make one half.



Spoiler: Here is the result. >u<


----------



## xara

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh well, I wanted to go full pink, but decided just for fun to only make one half.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here is the result. >u<



super pretty - it looks so good!!


----------



## shootingxtar

It's me, ya boi


Spoiler: bruh






fheueuhd


----------



## xara

shootingxtar said:


> It's me, ya boi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bruh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233151
> 
> 
> fheueuhd



you do be a cutie doe


----------



## shootingxtar

faiiry said:


> you do be a cutie doe



no u


----------



## biibii

dis is me


Spoiler


----------



## xara

woozi said:


> dis is me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233159



bro you’re literally so gorgeous i-


----------



## Princess Mipha

faiiry said:


> super pretty - it looks so good!!



Thank you!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Licorice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232434



Would you call that a scene look? Either way you wear it well.


----------



## d3_3p

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh well, I wanted to go full pink, but decided just for fun to only make one half.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here is the result. >u<


Your hair looks dope.
So many pretty people on this forum.


----------



## Licorice

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Would you call that a scene look? Either way you wear it well.



Oh godd lmao I’m 27 and There’s still some emo left in me I guess.


----------



## biibii

faiiry said:


> bro you’re literally so gorgeous i-



tysm uwu YOURE JUST AS BEAUTIFUL AND EVEN MORE <333


----------



## XeroRain

shootingxtar said:


> It's me, ya boi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bruh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233151
> 
> 
> fheueuhd



M-My heart... Major cutie alert uwu


----------



## Triaged

Spoiler: Oh dear, a picture.











Fun fact, I sold this picture as a stock photo to some news publication after it was taken. I've only made 0.75€ off of it.


----------



## Chris

[removed]


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> [removed]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omggg so hot <3 now i kinda wanna shave again too..
Click to expand...


----------



## xara

Vrisnem said:


> [removed]



you do be stunning doe


----------



## Mercedes




----------



## xara

Mercedes said:


> View attachment 233419



you’re so pretty!!


----------



## epona

Vrisnem said:


> [removed]



this is such a look x


----------



## Dox

*Who'd of thought this buff meathead would be on an AC forum?*


----------



## xara

Dox said:


> *Who'd of thought this buff meathead would be on an AC forum?*
> 
> View attachment 233508
> 
> View attachment 233509



a handsome fella,,


----------



## Dox

faiiry said:


> a handsome fella,,



*thank u*


----------



## dragonpisces69

I barely take pics of myself anymore nowadays but this is me irl. (And yes, for some unknown reason, the photo is rotated somewhat )


----------



## Lauren

Henlo,
This is a recent picture of me  


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

Lauren said:


> Henlo,
> This is a recent picture of me
> 
> 
> Spoiler



just a heads up, you need to copy the image/i.imgur url rather than the actual webpage imgur url ;3


----------



## Lauren

sunflowerhippie said:


> just a heads up, you need to copy the image/i.imgur url rather than the actual webpage imgur url ;3



Haha I know, tbt broke midway through me uploading it ^.^


----------



## Alienfish

Lauren said:


> Haha I know, tbt broke midway through me uploading it ^.^



aye fair enough i just see too many people forgetting that or social media links break a lot 

awesome pic btw, looooove your hair!


----------



## Lauren

sunflowerhippie said:


> aye fair enough i just see too many people forgetting that or social media links break a lot
> 
> awesome pic btw, looooove your hair!



Thank you! I’m blonde at the moment, I order my dye from America and the exchange rate to pounds is horrific! 

Not to worry, my face frequents this thread yearly &#55358;&#56611; poor do if I forget.


----------



## Dox

Lauren said:


> Henlo,
> This is a recent picture of me
> 
> 
> Spoiler



*cool overalls!*


----------



## allainah

Spoiler










why did i draw a heart under my eyebrow. it looks like an oddly shaped mole ahhahashjfhsl


----------



## epona

Spoiler: a semi recent picture of me for old times sake


----------



## xara

allainah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why did i draw a heart under my eyebrow. it looks like an oddly shaped mole ahhahashjfhsl



you’re so pretty!!!!


----------



## Weiland

Spoiler: i TRIED to look classy but probably failed, lmao


----------



## Lauren

Dox said:


> *cool overalls!*



Thank you!


----------



## biibii

epona said:


> Spoiler: a semi recent picture of me for old times sake
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233597



 youre drop dead gorgeous....


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Quarantine got me questioning my own existence





So here’s a picture of my bored face.


----------



## Mayor Monday

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Quarantine got me questioning my own existence
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233762
> So here’s a picture of my bored face.



_Now this, my friends, is what a stunning specimen looks like._

Seriously- you look incredible! Do I have to comment on the beard? lol


----------



## epona

woozi said:


> youre drop dead gorgeous....



thank u boo!!!! pls don't drop dead


----------



## xara

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Quarantine got me questioning my own existence
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233762
> So here’s a picture of my bored face.



a handsome lad


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler: me living my ultimate life away from tbt


----------



## Strahberri

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: me living my ultimate life away from tbt



your transformation from the first pic you posted on this thread to now is really cool to accidentally stumble upon, haha


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Chaitee

I was a lil zoinked but here’s my most recent :,) i dont take too many decent pictures


----------



## SockHead

Strahberri said:


> your transformation from the first pic you posted on this thread to now is really cool to accidentally stumble upon, haha



V wholesome comment. I agree! lol


----------



## Zura

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: me living my ultimate life away from tbt



The atmosphere in this picture is so peaceful. Looks like a break from TBT did you some good  



Aerate said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been forever! hope everyone's doing great



You look like a freakin legend in that photo! Nj! I love the anchor necklaces


----------



## SockHead

Chaitee said:


> View attachment 233993
> 
> I was a lil zoinked but here’s my most recent :,) i dont take too many decent pictures



Pretty and green 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> The atmosphere in this picture is so peaceful. Looks like a break from TBT did you some good



I know youre being nice but this comes off so sarcastic LOL


----------



## Zura

SockHead said:


> Pretty and green
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I know youre being nice but this comes off so sarcastic LOL



Haha, I've never been good with wording things. To be completely honest you're looking great


----------



## SockHead

Zura said:


> Haha, I've never been good with wording things. To be completely honest you're looking great



Funny thing really. That was a picture from a TBT meetup with Mino and Pali ^_^


----------



## Zura

SockHead said:


> Funny thing really. That was a picture from a TBT meetup with Mino and Pali ^_^



Where are you in the photo? I love the trees and the different colors. I also hope you guys had a good time. My anime discord friends have been wanting to do a meetup like that for some time


----------



## xara

Aerate said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been forever! hope everyone's doing great



this picture has good vibes


----------



## SockHead

Zura said:


> Where are you in the photo? I love the trees and the different colors. I also hope you guys had a good time. My anime discord friends have been wanting to do a meetup like that for some time



Meetups are so freakin fun. I was at Huntington Library, in Huntington Beach CA! We all made the trek out there to exp something new


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Jamborenium

((post removed))​


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: feeling pink today



removed


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Fizzii

Spoiler: hi you've all forgotten me bc i drifted away but i am b a c k


----------



## Rosie Moon

This was me on ACNH release day on my way to pick up the game!!


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: in a world of kardashians be a janis


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spoiler: figured I'd give short hair a try


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: It was a good day Friday


----------



## peachmilke

Spoiler: a semi old pic of me










i wouldnt say ive really changed much other than looking more tired haha


----------



## Squiddles

Picture from new years eve so I little old now but my hair is still teal!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Fizzii said:


> Spoiler: hi you've all forgotten me bc i drifted away but i am b a c k
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234441


You could play Merida in a live action version of Brave.  That hair is glorious!


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

Spoiler: The new Belltree makes this easier :3


----------



## Fizzii

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You could play Merida in a live action version of Brave.  That hair is glorious!



Thank you!! Shes defo in my top 4 princesses too! ❤ need to nail that Scottish accent next


----------



## DarkOnyx

I haven't logged on this site since 2015, but I am back for a little while! I always wanted to post my picture on this thread, but was too self-conscious to do it a few years back, but here I am!



Spoiler: Pictures














	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Aerate said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been forever! hope everyone's doing great


Wow, you look incredible! I love the headphones!


----------



## sock

Aerate said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been forever! hope everyone's doing great


DUDE! I MISS YOU! I'M BACK!


----------



## Dox




----------



## cannedcommunism

Spoiler: this is the height of fashion


----------



## LisaTheGreat

Wow it's been a hot minute! Glad to be back though, how's everyone doing? How are ya'll towns coming along?
Felt a little inspired by my ac character last night so I figured I'd share 


Spoiler


----------



## Imitation

Spoiler: MegaNerd









Was always too shy to show a pic of myself back then but here I am


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## merinda!

Spoiler: me before my 10 hour shift at work (obvs before corona)













Spoiler: my eye look yesterday after not touchin an eyeshadow brush in 2 months (inspired by the AC console)


----------



## Darkesque_

merinda! said:


> Spoiler: me before my 10 hour shift at work (obvs before corona)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my eye look yesterday after not touchin an eyeshadow brush in 2 months (inspired by the AC console)


Get it girl!


----------



## ailani

merinda! said:


> Spoiler: me before my 10 hour shift at work (obvs before corona)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my eye look yesterday after not touchin an eyeshadow brush in 2 months (inspired by the AC console)


love the eyeshadow!!


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Quarantine got me using Snapchat filters lately


----------



## piichinu

me and my LION!!!!


----------



## analytic

Spoiler: the last time i posted a picture here i was like 14











Spoiler: and now im a big turnip


----------



## Dox

analytic said:


> Spoiler: the last time i posted a picture here i was like 14
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and now im a big turnip
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237439



*I love the hair!*


----------



## analytic

Dox said:


> *I love the hair!*



thanks!!


----------



## biibii

I took a selfie today (that was acceptable), so now you get to graze your eyeballs upon it ! 


Spoiler: .


----------



## Darkesque_

Omg how do yall do makeup so well!! I lok like a big ole clown after i try to put some on lol


----------



## Dox

woozi said:


> I took a selfie today (that was acceptable), so now you get to graze your eyeballs upon it !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237967



WOW


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Had to go out into this mad world to pick up baking supplies ealier


----------



## analytic

Spoiler: did my makeup at 4am. quarantine tings


----------



## projectx1991

Spoiler: Stay inside...driving me mad!


----------



## luckycat93

I don’t know why it’s upside down but this is me ^_^


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## luckycat93

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Looking good, luckycat!


Aw thank you!


----------



## Damniel

A week long Spring Break in early March turned into me being kicked out by my college and moved back home with my parents until next semester. Not a fun time but my skin has been doing well at least


----------



## alv4

Aerate said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been forever! hope everyone's doing great


Are you DJ?
Nice!


----------



## MiniBell666

I don't have a picture of me yet.


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Jas

i haven't really felt like anything besides a piece of sweatpants-wearing garbage recently but !! actually took a picture today! hello!


----------



## alv4

So, this is me...


Spoiler


----------



## epona

Spoiler: enjoying not wearing makeup in quarantine


----------



## Damniel

what's the tattoo of


----------



## epona

Damniel said:


> what's the tattoo of


it says daniel sux in my native language


----------



## Deca

Spoiler: Animal crossing Instagram filter lol


----------



## xara

Deca said:


> Spoiler: Animal crossing Instagram filter lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245981



you’re so pretty!!


----------



## Hat'

Spoiler: sup


----------



## staticistic1114

i don't take selfies often so i dont have many decent pics of myself lol here's me from last summer i still look exactly like that minus the filter lol



Spoiler


----------



## Mary

Spoiler: quarantine & chill


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Spoiler: why not eh? :) quarantine pic!



.


----------



## elo-chan

hello!! n_n i miss bubble tea 


Spoiler


----------



## xkittyy

Spoiler: dis me


----------



## xara

xkittyy said:


> Spoiler: dis me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247922



you’re so pretty omg


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: mustard yellow is such a pretty colour.



[removed]


----------



## epona

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: mustard yellow is such a pretty colour.
> 
> 
> 
> [removed]



reppin lush


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Spoiler



"different pic cuz lowkey feel not cute in other one"].


----------



## Chris

epona said:


> reppin lush



I spend an obscene amount in that shop. I pat myself on the back if the bill doesn't hit three figures.


----------



## epona

Vrisnem said:


> I spend an obscene amount in that shop. I pat myself on the back if the bill doesn't hit three figures.



sleepy is an elite hand cream. i adore it


----------



## Kotori

Hat' said:


> Spoiler: sup


You're really handsome

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020




A pic I got from my IG. It's @petithamon, btw.


----------



## Raz

Deleted


----------



## xara

Raz said:


> Spoiler: Well, this is how I look like...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249051



a handsome lad


----------



## Hat'

Kotori said:


> You're really handsome


Thanks!!!
so are you omg you're so prettyyyy


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

xkittyy said:


> Spoiler: dis me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247922


OHMIGOSH, YOU ARE SO GORGEOUS GIRL-- YASSSSS!


----------



## Halona




----------



## RedPanda

it me!

(lita)


----------



## OtterFloof

The real OtterFloof  


Spoiler: Oof!


----------



## Radda

OtterFloof said:


> The real OtterFloof
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Oof!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249462


YOU'RE SO CUTE!!!


----------



## OtterFloof

Radda said:


> YOU'RE SO CUTE!!!


D'awww, thanks! ☺


----------



## s i r e n t i c

Spoiler:  it me








i haven’t taken any selfies since my birthday because life keeps getting in the way :’)


----------



## Veestah

*It me.*

Not as pretty as most of you younger folks though.  But it's a face.


----------



## RedPanda

Veestah said:


> *It me.*
> 
> Not as pretty as most of you younger folks though.  But it's a face.



A face that's good to see! And we're not all super young here, haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Spoiler: big boop



My bangs are ungodly long lmao, quarantine has my hair all wild 
Also new headphones whoop!!


----------



## moonbox

Ummm here's me lmao


----------



## xkittyy

SoulEaterEvans said:


> OHMIGOSH, YOU ARE SO GORGEOUS GIRL-- YASSSSS!


ty


----------



## Cailey

hi it me

.. been awhile friendos >\\\<


----------



## Dhriel

Spoiler











This is my last _cute_ pic, so I'm using it in every profile picture.


----------



## xara

Cailey said:


> hi it me
> 
> .. been awhile friendos >\\\<



i’m angy, you’re so pretty


----------



## Lauryn

This is a thrill for me since I have no social media lmao


Spoiler: Oooooo



how do you pose?


----------



## xara

Lauryn said:


> This is a thrill for me since I have no social media lmao
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Oooooo
> 
> 
> 
> how do you pose?View attachment 250589



you’re so pretty i’m crying


----------



## Lauryn

xara said:


> you’re so pretty i’m crying


I love you


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: attempted to look like a remotely civilised human being for my last day at this job


----------



## Pearls

Spoiler: me


----------



## ForgottenT

Spoiler: Freshly delivered Egg


----------



## Antonio

I'm not that attractive but here. I need to start losing weight...


Spoiler: Here's a recent picture of new blond hair


----------



## hallejulia

Spoiler:  hello ✌ (please ignore the frizzy hair it was quite humid that day)


----------



## celesludenberg

Spoiler: me when not quarantined


----------



## xara

celesludenberg said:


> Spoiler: me when not quarantined
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251963



you’re so gorgeous i’m literally sobbing


----------



## celesludenberg

xara said:


> you’re so gorgeous i’m literally sobbing


omg thank you literally no one ever says that to me i’m so happy!


----------



## spencerspencer

hallejulia said:


> Spoiler:  hello ✌ (please ignore the frizzy hair it was quite humid that day)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251854


You could totally cosplay Hit-Girl and no one would be able to tell the difference *-*


----------



## Blueskyy

Spoiler: Waiting for a virtual work meeting to start last Friday lol


----------



## biibii

Spoiler: someone teach me how to do the 90s blowout


----------



## elo-chan

feeling silly in quarantine 


Spoiler


----------



## seularin

everyones so beautiful!!,, then theres me lmao


i really need a glow-up


----------



## xara

biibii said:


> Spoiler: someone teach me how to do the 90s blowout



you’re literally _stunning_ i-


----------



## will.

biibii said:


> Spoiler: someone teach me how to do the 90s blowout


wait stop ur so pretty


----------



## Pixiebelle

almost definitely gonna delete this later but why not
ok yeah i got scared


----------



## Cancoon

me plus some bonus caaaats


----------



## EquinoxIsland

meee


Spoiler


----------



## Dormire

My Nezuko cosplay! (Had to put stickers because I took this outside.)



Spoiler


----------



## moonolotl

Dormire said:


> My Nezuko cosplay! (Had to put stickers because I took this outside.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254567


This is so cute!!! you really suit nezuko!


----------



## Dormire

moonnoodle said:


> This is so cute!!! you really suit nezuko!


Aww! Thank you!  ☺  My friends thought so too! (I'm always asleep most of the time!)

I did have pictures with the muzzle on, it was just kinda weird. Haha.


----------



## ForgottenT

Dormire said:


> My Nezuko cosplay! (Had to put stickers because I took this outside.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254567



Nezuko best girl! Great cosplay, the character suits you!


----------



## moonbox

idk why but im just gonna dump my twitter profile pic here now that ive been interacting with some of u more lol


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Fat dad takes a selfie


----------



## moonbox

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: Fat dad takes a selfie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254591


I like your septum piercing!!


----------



## SheepMareep

Spoiler: I graduated!


----------



## MrPicklez

moonbox said:


> I like your septum piercing!!



thank you! I’m hoping to size it up at least once more.


----------



## milkyi

its been a long time tbt :0


----------



## xara

milkyi said:


> View attachment 255414
> its been a long time tbt :0



you’re gorgeous and i love your hair


----------



## milkyi

xara said:


> you’re gorgeous and i love your hair


THANK YOU so much!!! you’re so sweet<3


----------



## Ichiban

Spoiler: 4 months without a haircut lmao



coronas hitting hard


----------



## Dormire

Just sharing my favorite My Melody PJs. 



Spoiler









also round beady eyes ahoy


----------



## xara

FreeHelium said:


> Spoiler: 4 months without a haircut lmao
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 255680
> coronas hitting hard



a handsome boi


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

boop


----------



## Luxsama

Might as well since I've been here for a while


----------



## xara

Luxsama said:


> View attachment 255952
> 
> Might as well since I've been here for a while



hi you’re so gorgeous


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Today is Mother’s Day






and I thought I looked decent so here’s my fat face after a new haircut, beard trim, and an eye watering eyebrow plucking session.


----------



## Druidsleep

Genuinely surprise Edna this exists

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



xara said:


> hi you’re so gorgeous


Can second that!


----------



## Darcy94x

Spoiler: No makeup and glasses on (the real me)


----------



## Sky The Cutie

Darcy94x said:


> Spoiler: No makeup and glasses on (the real me)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 256203


your smile is so pretty!


----------



## Darcy94x

Sky The Cutie said:


> your smile is so pretty!


Ah Thankyou so much  that’s made my day!!


----------



## Onederland

Spoiler: baby hearts and lots of clothes






 



If you're asking why I'm posing in a store - I have a fashion brand, and I'm posing in front of our rack cause I was excited to see it hanging there, and then the other is from our appointment room in Paris during Fashion Week.


----------



## xara

Darcy94x said:


> Spoiler: No makeup and glasses on (the real me)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 256203



you’re gorgeous <3


----------



## Darcy94x

xara said:


> you’re gorgeous <3


Thankyou soooo much why aren’t girls this nice irl!


----------



## biibii

Onederland said:


> Spoiler: baby hearts and lots of clothes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 256542 View attachment 256543
> 
> If you're asking why I'm posing in a store - I have a fashion brand, and I'm posing in front of our rack cause I was excited to see it hanging there, and then the other is from our appointment room in Paris during Fashion Week.


sooo handsome lol imma have to simp


----------



## Prophecy82

I am tall, camel brown skin, Puerto Rican, 6'0, heavy set beast, hardcore gamers, anime watchin, manga collecting individual. My wife just says I look like a hubby and we both play Animal Crossing.


----------



## Mariah

Onederland said:


> Spoiler: baby hearts and lots of clothes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 256542 View attachment 256543
> 
> If you're asking why I'm posing in a store - I have a fashion brand, and I'm posing in front of our rack cause I was excited to see it hanging there, and then the other is from our appointment room in Paris during Fashion Week.


How tall are you? You look like a giant.


----------



## Onederland

biibii said:


> sooo handsome lol imma have to simp



☺



Mariah said:


> How tall are you? You look like a giant.


 
I'm 6'1".


----------



## Neb

Here’s a selfie I took a while ago:


Spoiler


----------



## Raz

Deleted


----------



## ting1984

I'm the female with the glasses.  My beloved is the other person in the photo


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: It’s my birthday today






_toot toot _


----------



## Rabirin

a friend took this photo of me back in March, and i’ve been digging it ever since



Spoiler: here she be


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: Not dead yet.


----------



## xara

MrKisstoefur said:


> Spoiler: It’s my birthday today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258463
> _toot toot _



happy birthday, handsome!


----------



## MrPicklez

xara said:


> happy birthday, handsome!



thank you so much!

I know y’all probably get annoyed with my face spam on here, but I really do appreciate all of you on here and thank you all for these memorable years on the forums.



Spoiler: Here’s one last pic of my birthday look before it’s completely over for tonight


----------



## Ichiban

Spoiler: had to go to the bank today 



yeah my mirror is pretty dirty i know


----------



## Lady Black

I'm in my pfp but I think everyone would prefer to see this lovely lady instead:




Spoiler: my pride and joy


----------



## xara

FreeHelium said:


> Spoiler: had to go to the bank today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 259017
> yeah my mirror is pretty dirty i know



handsome boi


----------



## Fisher

Not the best at taking selfies, but here’s me cause why not.


Spoiler: Yes, I was parked when I took this 😂


----------



## Peter

I got tagged on tumblr to do that player vs character challenge so thought i'd post it here too:



Spoiler


----------



## xara

Peter said:


> I got tagged on tumblr to do that player vs character challenge so thought i'd post it here too:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



what a handsome lad


----------



## Inarabitta

i dyed the tips of my hair a while back for the first time ~_~!!
also please help me i've destroyed my sleeping schedule and i sleep at ungodly hours and wake up at 3pm


Spoiler: pls excuse the lack of eyebrow my stress eczema took em


----------



## seularin

why is everyone so beautiful the fact i'm pan doesn't help


----------



## xara

seularin said:


> why is everyone so beautiful the fact i'm pan doesn't help



this is a fat mood


----------



## Jared:3

-


----------



## Damniel

instead of studying for my final micro exam tm i take mirror selfies instead



Spoiler:  barbershops plz open


----------



## seularin

doing this for my friend since she wants to sign up here sometime c:

she's my pfp!!


----------



## xara

seularin said:


> doing this for my friend since she wants to sign up here sometime c:
> 
> she's my pfp!!



please tell your friend that she’s so pretty


----------



## Blondiexo

Right now this is my daily look


----------



## seularin

no face cause i'm a coward  



Spoiler: clown


----------



## Luciaaaa

I look like my display pic! Hey yall <3


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Knave

Everyone here is an absolute (gender inclusive) Chad, good lord. 



Spoiler: My girlfriend and I when we could still go outside.


----------



## Dormire

This is more of a literal "look" than look (appearance) but here's one of my most favorite choice of clothing!




Spoiler















I wanna wear more cute clothes but they're so expensive and hot qvq


----------



## Inarabitta

Aerate said:


> ahhhh she is a precious doggo ( my heart
> 
> 
> you are so cute!!



tysm ! ;v; ❤

everyone in this thread is so pretty wow- !


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: before i burn lobster red at the BBQ later today.


----------



## Ichiban

lemon


----------



## biibii

wore my prom dress bc i wont get to otherwise 


Spoiler:  prom dress


----------



## xara

biibii said:


> wore my prom dress bc i wont get to otherwise
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  prom dress



you’re gorgeous goodnight i am passing away


----------



## angiepie

Spoiler: me


----------



## Hatsushimo

My actual human self.


Spoiler









My actual human self being mauled by rabbits on Ōkunoshima, AKA "Rabbit Island".


Spoiler


----------



## elo-chan

good morning :> can't miss those chances at selfies when i so seldom put on makeup nowadays haha


Spoiler


----------



## LunaRover

Aahh you all are so gorgeous!!


Spoiler:  this scrub before quarantine :>











Spoiler: and most recently








cacti are friends, not food...(ill keep telling myself that)


----------



## Chloebug44

Here’s me and if you like my edit feel free to check my latest thread selling cheap edits(Not real money) it’s very fun for me


----------



## analytic

Spoiler: me and my fiancée went to an antique mall!








_(i'm on the left, they're on the right; they/them pronouns for both of us :•))_


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

analytic said:


> _(i'm on the left, they're on the right; they/them pronouns for both of us :•))_



Hello analytic  I think you both look very beautiful!


----------



## analytic

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hello analytic  I think you both look very beautiful!


tysm!!


----------



## morifarty

Spoiler: never posted here in my 6 years on this site :o did my makeup during quarantine and felt like a fairy hehe 🧚‍♀️ also sry the pic is huge


----------



## xara

morifarty said:


> Spoiler: never posted here in my 6 years on this site :eek: did my makeup during quarantine and felt like a fairy hehe 🧚‍♀️ also sry the pic is huge



has anyone told you that you’re insanely pretty bc you are


----------



## morifarty

xara said:


> has anyone told you that you’re insanely pretty bc you are



thank u, my heart just grew 3 sizes ;;


----------



## Raz

elo-chan said:


> good morning :> can't miss those chances at selfies when i so seldom put on makeup nowadays haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler





morifarty said:


> Spoiler: never posted here in my 6 years on this site :eek: did my makeup during quarantine and felt like a fairy hehe 🧚‍♀️ also sry the pic is huge


Words can't describe how absolutely beautiful both of you are!


----------



## Onederland

Channeling my inner Jock-villager, with a little bit of Smug. 



Spoiler: Genji 4-Ever


----------



## epona

These uncertain times TM


----------



## Raz

epona said:


> View attachment 265808
> These uncertain times TM


"Scumpona" looking squeaky clean lol


----------



## morifarty

Raz said:


> Words can't describe how absolutely beautiful both of you are!


thank you kind stranger, i s2g everyone on this forum is a cutie ;;


----------



## AS176

.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Hatsushimo said:


> My actual human self.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264295
> 
> 
> 
> My actual human self being mauled by rabbits on Ōkunoshima, AKA "Rabbit Island".
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264296


Luke Wilson?


----------



## Zander

Image I took for a charity I do every year.


Spoiler: Pic 1











Spoiler: Pic 2


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Zander

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Oh wow, that’s awesome!  I always like hearing about people doing different charities.  If you don’t mind me asking, what does your charity focus on?
> 
> Looking pretty cool too.


We raise money for our local Children's Miracle Network hospitals.  Mine is Dallas Children's Health. I am currently at $2100ish for this year.

One day near the end of the year, we do a 24/25 hour "game-a-thon"

I can send ya a link, if ya like. It will have more info.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Ichiban

,


----------



## Cash In

Sadly I'm not actually Dr. Eggman in real life. I can only dream.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## _Rainy_

Lately I’ve been resembling my username due to spring allergies combined with insomnia, but I feel halfway decent today and felt like cleaning myself up and taking a picture:


Spoiler: Me



empty


----------



## staticistic1114

me in my natural habitat looking like a complete mess lmao


Spoiler


----------



## Hatsushimo

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Luke Wilson?


Haha, I'd never heard of that person beforehand, but I can kinda see it. I'd wager he's a wee bit beefier than me, though.


----------



## Antonio

Spoiler: Felt cute, might blow up a taco bell bathroom later


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Found this necklace while trying to find something else. New favourite accessory.


----------



## Lightmare

Spoiler: me being annoying in my uni bathroom


----------



## Bcat

Spoiler: A peek beneath the ghostly sheet


----------



## naraku44

This is me  I only ever use snapchat filters because I have low self esteem


----------



## Mayor Ng

So I manage to get my first avatar for TBT! Thank you so much to @kookey for the headshot of my mayor character in New Leaf.
The avatar takes some resemblance to me in real life with the thick glasses and thick eyebrows being the most distinct features 



Spoiler: Picture of Me









I have a slim and oval face so my glasses stands out  My new TBT avatar chubbiness reminds me of when I was a kid. Came out as a chubby baby but now I have a skinny body frame 



Spoiler: Baby Pic


----------



## salem_

uuuhhh
my parrot said i cant post here my face yet
apologize


----------



## Ichiban

Spoiler: scruffy no longer






it's been so long that it looks weird to me lol


----------



## neoqueenserenity

here's me wishing it was winter again because i'm over summer before it's even begun 



Spoiler


----------



## Damniel

I got a haircut and instead of brushing my dog I started taking selfies like the thot i am 



Spoiler:  Flexing my skin


----------



## epona

new headshots!!! fivehead gang rise up


----------



## Bubbsart

Here’s potato me (ft a nasty pimple)


----------



## sleepless

i need a haircut



Spoiler: howdy


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler: bruh









It is literally 6:30 am. Bed head said nah fam. I haven’t even slept yet LOL​


----------



## biibii

popping in once more



Spoiler


----------



## ab_i07

Spoiler: Lol








Can you tell what I’ve been doing during quarantine (apart from playing ACNH)


----------



## Taj

ab_i07 said:


> Spoiler: Lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 272972
> 
> 
> Can you tell what I’ve been doing during quarantine (apart from playing ACNH)


Wow your makeup is so on point I legitimately had to pop a double take


----------



## ab_i07

Awh thank you! I’ve dedicated so much time on doing eye looks I might try an AC inspired one


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

biibii said:


> popping in once more
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I really hope people have told you that you are gorgeous because you absolutely are! Oh boy im about to simp aren’t I...


----------



## biibii

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I really hope people have told you that you are gorgeous because you absolutely are! Oh boy im about to simp aren’t I...


 thank you so much !


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: happy pride month


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler: big image probably lol









I felt like dressing up a bit! Anddd doing my makeup, I used liquid eyeshadow instead of the powders, and my eyes haven’t started watering yet! So far so good?! ;w; I’m allergic to a ton of makeup so... !!!​


----------



## allainah

dyed my hair this week so why noot









yes im doing halloween makeup in summer


----------



## xara

allainah said:


> dyed my hair this week so why noot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes im doing halloween makeup in summer



you’re so pretty bro


----------



## applesauc3

I just went brunette from blonde


Spoiler: lol henlooo


----------



## allainah

xara said:


> you’re so pretty bro


omg thank uuuu ily


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Finally back at work


----------



## nintendoanna

Spoiler: my face


----------



## elo-chan

man the TBT community is full of good lookers! hope you guys are having a great night ☺



Spoiler


----------



## Mariah

nintendoanna said:


> Spoiler: my face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274741


Wow! Your hair is incredible!


----------



## nintendoanna

Mariah said:


> Wow! Your hair is incredible!


thanks! haha i get tons of compliments on it lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan

All these gorgeous people and I look like a burnt big toe smh


----------



## Weiss Schnee

I'll give this a go~ 


Spoiler: My mug 😶


----------



## allainah

https://imgur.com/xwQbKnW


clown check


----------



## Xeleron

I don't really like taking pictures of myself, so I had to scroll quite a bit... past all the pictures of my pets lol one of the few pics I found of me is from 2018 yikes .-. my hair is 3 times as long atm.



Spoiler: A wild potato has appeared









Edit: Everybody is so freaking beautiful


----------



## TortimerCrossing

:~) featuring a snapchat filter lol



Spoiler: my face ♡


----------



## Porxelain




----------



## Emzy

not gonna show my face cuz im s h y but i really do be vibing this outfit hehe c:


Spoiler: >3<






took my exchange in japan as an opportunity to dress however i wanted cx


----------



## Damniel

Casual work zoom meetings makes me have to dress normally now 



Spoiler:  I have PJ shorts on tho


----------



## Skeeve.

Ahh! i wish i saw this when i joined! this is so cute! you are all so beautiful! =D <3 



Spoiler: Me!


----------



## Ichiban

Skeeve. said:


> Ahh! i wish i saw this when i joined! this is so cute! you are all so beautiful! =D <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275926



thats a great tattoo lol


----------



## Skeeve.

FreeHelium said:


> thats a great tattoo lol




thank you! =D its a load of Nintendo characters in a fight! =p haha


----------



## Dox




----------



## _Rainy_

Spoiler: Back with another photo



deleted


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

Here you go, my 1 selfie per year. This is the longest my hair has been in almost 9 years. It's usually cut very short.


----------



## batter.butter.bitter

Hi Pretty Girls and Boys


----------



## moo_nieu

Spoiler: updated picture of me :3











It's nice to see all of your happy faces!


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: me











Bleached my hair today and I knew it was gonna be ginger but tbf even though I look like an asian idol I really like the different shades getting into each other
-
also ignore the feta cheese on my fingers cba editing lol


----------



## xara

sheilaa said:


> Bleached my hair today and I knew it was gonna be ginger but tbf even though I look like an asian idol I really like the different shades getting into each other
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020
> 
> also ignore the feta cheese on my fingers cba editing lol



the feta cheese on your fingers really ties this pic together aha - in all seriousness, you look lovely! c:


----------



## Alienfish

xara said:


> the feta cheese on your fingers really ties this pic together aha - in all seriousness, you look lovely! c:


Haha, thank you though <3


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Spoiler: hi!










 got ready for the first time in a long time  it feels nice after being bare faced and masked majority of the time


----------



## Koi Fishe

Featuring the day I got my switch lmao


----------



## aericell

Spoiler










haven't posted here in years but here's my first time out of the house in months
ft. @jihux's shoe


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I like the way you talk, I like the things you wear,
I want your number tattooed on my arm in ink, I swear~​


----------



## Darcy94x

why oh why does my top lip disappear when I smile


----------



## xara

Darcy94x said:


> View attachment 279027
> why oh why does my top lip disappear when I smile



relatable but you’re so pretty


----------



## Darcy94x

xara said:


> relatable but you’re so pretty


XARA WHY ARE U SO NICE


----------



## Xeleron

Darcy94x said:


> View attachment 279027
> why oh why does my top lip disappear when I smile


I'm on the same boat


----------



## Corrie

Me at my cottage last summer!


----------



## Skeeve.

You are all too beautiful!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

noahmeow said:


> Got some new nose bling~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42670


Look what I found, my post from all the way back in 2014. Both my septum ring & stretched ears are gone /sad


----------



## Alienfish

Skeeve. said:


> You are all too beautiful!


ikr man <3 need to do a photo next month on the 19th also when its 1 year buzz cut


----------



## Bcat

Spoiler: Salons are open again, so I’m finally back to being half-blonde!


----------



## lichia

@Corrie we love a safety queen! so pretty!!
@Bcat you're so beautiful! i looove your hair! makes me want to reconsider going half-blonde too


----------



## namiieco

-


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Oh my gosh everyone here is so lovely


----------



## Skeeve.

Can you all please be my girlfriends and boyfriends!


----------



## biibii

pic from my 18th bday! I have never worn such an insane amount of makeup ever lol


Spoiler


----------



## _Rainy_

biibii said:


> pic from my 18th bday! I have never worn such an insane amount of makeup ever lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Those shoes!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

biibii said:


> pic from my 18th bday! I have never worn such an insane amount of makeup ever lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler


the EVERYTHING oml biibii you killed it


----------



## Chris

biibii said:


> pic from my 18th bday! I have never worn such an insane amount of makeup ever lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Not gonna lie, I had to check that you hadn't stolen a models pic and claimed it as your own.  

You look stunning! Also, belated happy birthday.


----------



## Alienfish

biibii said:


> pic from my 18th bday! I have never worn such an insane amount of makeup ever lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ahh you look gorgeous!! Love that dress too!


----------



## biibii

Vrisnem said:


> Not gonna lie, I had to check that you hadn't stolen a models pic and claimed it as your own.
> 
> You look stunning! Also, belated happy birthday.


i gotta say ive never had someone think im a catfish before


----------



## Neb

Spoiler: A selfie I took after a walk a few weeks ago


----------



## SweetDollFace

Very much like myself thank you for asking.


----------



## Corrie

biibii said:


> pic from my 18th bday! I have never worn such an insane amount of makeup ever lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler


WOW! You look like a celeb off tv!


----------



## SirSean

Excuse the horrible screen glare and messy hair


Spoiler


----------



## HailRaven

This is me!! Same as my profile picture but lesssss artsy :/ lol


----------



## CourtLulu

Weird that the last thing I did before quarantine was being a whole ass adult on a carousel.


----------



## Crash

HailRaven said:


> This is me!! Same as my profile picture but lesssss artsy :/ lol
> View attachment 281689


i love your hair color! i used to have red hair and i miss it sooo much. also your eyeliner is so on point lol


----------



## Acruoxil

-removed-


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Spoiler: First time putting on make-up in months, must document.


----------



## Miharu

Can't wait to dye my hair again soon! It's been a while    Thinking of going more of a natural color next!



Spoiler: boop


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## biibii

Miharu said:


> Can't wait to dye my hair again soon! It's been a while    Thinking of going more of a natural color next!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop


I LOVE U


----------



## Miharu

biibii said:


> I LOVE U


NO, I LOVE U!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Miharu said:


> Can't wait to dye my hair again soon! It's been a while    Thinking of going more of a natural color next!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop


Miharu I SWOONED  such a cutie


----------



## xlisapisa

Spoiler: Happy 4th!


----------



## Miharu

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Miharu I SWOONED  such a cutie


kflsfkjds; NO U!


----------



## xara

xlisapisa said:


> Spoiler: Happy 4th!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 282691



you’re so pretty wtf


----------



## xlisapisa

xara said:


> you’re so pretty wtf


omg ty xara you’re too kind (˶‾᷄ ⁻̫ ‾᷅˵) ~ෆ


----------



## Chris

Decided to change my hair up. It was a three day process to get it this colour. Left picture is Thursday; right picture is today.



Spoiler: hair













Spoiler: i miss going out


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Decided to change my hair up. It was a three day process to get it this colour. Left picture is Thursday; right picture is today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i miss going out


can you stop lookin so gorgeous holy damn i love that look


----------



## Mary

Vrisnem said:


> Decided to change my hair up. It was a three day process to get it this colour. Left picture is Thursday; right picture is today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i miss going out


Whoaa you look so cool, that new haircut/color is amazing on you!!


----------



## Chris

sheilaa said:


> can you stop lookin so gorgeous holy damn i love that look





Mary said:


> Whoaa you look so cool, that new haircut/color is amazing on you!!



Thank you both! 
I was a bit uncertain about the colour at first but it's growing on me fast.


----------



## grah

Spoiler: oop figured id join in






Spoiler: what I wished I still looked like











Spoiler: rah more recent


----------



## Darcy94x

allybishop said:


> Spoiler: oop figured id join in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what I wished I still looked like
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rah more recent
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283395




	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Miharu said:


> Can't wait to dye my hair again soon! It's been a while    Thinking of going more of a natural color next!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop


MIHARU YOU SO CUTE


----------



## Mairmalade

Vrisnem said:


> Decided to change my hair up. It was a three day process to get it this colour. Left picture is Thursday; right picture is today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i miss going out



Ooooh that palette was MADE for you. Hair and makeup look fantastic!

Anyone else immediately jump into their PJs when they get home? 



Spoiler: I sure do


----------



## Chris

Mairmalade said:


> Ooooh that palette was MADE for you. Hair and makeup look fantastic!
> 
> Anyone else immediately jump into their PJs when they get home?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I sure do


Thank you!! Now need clubs to reopen so I have an excuse to play with make-up more. 

Can totally relate to changing into PJs straightaway! On that note the PJs are cute and I am still obsessed with how pretty your hair is!


----------



## Crash

allybishop said:


> Spoiler: oop figured id join in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what I wished I still looked like
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rah more recent
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283395


AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## grah

Crash said:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH


HSJDKAKS


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

This is me! You can barely see my face... But that's kinda the point


----------



## Alienfish

Guyysss y'all look so awesome <3


----------



## rianne

Spoiler: ~*~my FaCe oMg~*~










I took a selfie earlier this week before I went to work.


----------



## Mariah

rianne said:


> Spoiler: ~*~my FaCe oMg~*~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a selfie earlier this week before I went to work.


Very early 2000s.


----------



## Emolga59

@Miharu Omg how do you look so good I look like trash LOL


----------



## seularin

here swooning over yall stunners and my gf is eyeing me


----------



## morthael

i haven’t taken a selfie in like,,,, a year but i finally put on makeup a couple days ago and i don’t look so busted in this photo so,,,​


Spoiler








​


----------



## Shinjukuwu

So many gorgeous people!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler: .









This is such a cute photo of me... I literally look ethereal.​


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Trying to add my picture but it won't do anything when I click attach files


----------



## Damniel

Shinjukuwu said:


> Trying to add my picture but it won't do anything when I click attach files


try uploading the pic to imgur and then pasting the BB Code here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I’d rather not post my picture BUT I’ll say this: my hair is just as wild as my character. It’s awesome when it’s tamed (my stylists say that peeps will pay through the nose to get a perm like my natural hair) but once it gets to a certain fullness it’s awful. We joke that my hair needs to be pruned, not cut.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Spoiler: why not :)


----------



## epona

hi hunnies


----------



## hamster

lo


----------



## Dim

Spoiler: meh


----------



## xChives

Me and my new roommate


----------



## peppy villager

almost 23 eeeeeeee


----------



## Damniel

xChives said:


> Me and my new roommate



which one is the roommate


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress

I was apprehensive about posting myself on a forum like this, but



Spoiler











Edit: I'm unsure why this isn't working if someone can help. I have it typed as [spoiler ]  [IMG ] link text here. [/IMG ]  [/spoiler ]

It's an imgur link


----------



## Alienfish

ReanimatedSorceress said:


> I was apprehensive about posting myself on a forum like this, but
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm unsure why this isn't working if someone can help. I have it typed as [spoiler ]  [IMG ] link text here. [/IMG ]  [/spoiler ]
> 
> It's an imgur link


you need to link the actual image link which starts with i.imgur, just rightclick on the pic when uploaded and then "view image"


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress

Thanks for the assistance. Sorry I'm so rusty lol

This is me~ 
Please ignore my horrible nightstand



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Spoiler: lookin weird as ever lol



I got my rainbow sweatshirt today yeeeeee


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: lookin weird as ever lol
> 
> 
> 
> I got my rainbow sweatshirt today yeeeeee
> <snip>


Glad to see the jumper arrived! Looks cosy!


----------



## Damniel

I'm holding my dog hostage and I need a haircut


----------



## ecstasy

https://imgur.com/a/qJDZzCQ

My cousin found a lil baby kitten today


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

xChives said:


> Me and my new roommate View attachment 287637






Damniel said:


> which one is the roommate




Hmm...  I think the one on the right is the roommate, of course! Since there is no doubt: we all live inside our own paintings 
of course that's a (bad) joke ^^



ohare01 said:


> My cousin found a lil baby kitten today



Yay, kitties! ❤


hamster said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287355



I really like the little mouse creature on your head!


----------



## hzl

bada bing bada boom I cut my own fringe/bangs in - oops


----------



## xara

hzl said:


> bada bing bada boom I cut my own fringe/bangs in - oops



your user title really applies to you


----------



## hzl

@xara 
Nooo  but thank you ❤


----------



## Alienfish

It's actually more pink IRL but we have horrible lighting here   #pinkgang

Also 1 year and a day of buzzcut, and I could finally trim it to a "beatles helmet" and get rid of dumb beaver tails..hopefully I don't have to trim much more for now c: Had to do it a lot before due to urchin side and different lengths.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sheilaa said:


> It's actually more pink IRL but we have horrible lighting here   #pinkgang
> 
> Also 1 year and a day of buzzcut, and I could finally trim it to a "beatles helmet" and get rid of dumb beaver tails..hopefully I don't have to trim much more for now c: Had to do it a lot before due to urchin side and different lengths.


eyyyy lookin fresh over here 
also that phone case is super rad omg ;;


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> eyyyy lookin fresh over here
> also that phone case is super rad omg ;;


Thank you x2 

Phone case was "Geo Pride" from last year from iDeal of Sweden, dunno if they still sell it abroad.


----------



## hzl

sheilaa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually more pink IRL but we have horrible lighting here   #pinkgang
> 
> Also 1 year and a day of buzzcut, and I could finally trim it to a "beatles helmet" and get rid of dumb beaver tails..hopefully I don't have to trim much more for now c: Had to do it a lot before due to urchin side and different lengths.


I freakin love your hair colour, it's awesome and it looks like it matches your glasses<3


----------



## Alienfish

hzl said:


> I freakin love your hair colour, it's awesome and it looks like it matches your glasses<3


Thank you <333 I can finally have my pink hair dream aha.. And yep, my glasses are metallic red and part black so it's kinda fun to do as well


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: new hair colour.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler: I got blonde highlights~ Anyone notice anything else different? :3









If you guessed 'did you get your eyebrows done, too?' then the answer is yes lolol


----------



## Rabirin

Spoiler: dyed my hair half n half, v neon pink irl


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: new hair colour.


Was too scared to say something at first but I came back here and I wanted to say that green REALLY suits you! I don't remember seeing any of your other colors in the past (if I did I forgot ;; memory is not so good anymore), but I really really like the way green looks on you! It complements your eyes as well :3


----------



## lilyplaysacnh

Bambi said:


> Just curious as to what TBT members look like.
> 
> Please use common sense here. Don't post Fake pictures, nudity or the likes. Lets all be mature about this thread.
> 
> Obviously no one is obligated to post a pic.
> 
> Here is me with my dog, Kismet.... after a long day of work. Yes it's a pretty ugly picture and I look like a 12 year old with these pigtails but this is my mug. Lets see your's.


i’m not posting a pic of me but i will describe me

i have brown hair
brown eyes 
i’m white (not trying to be racist just describing me)

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Senshi said:


> Spoiler: dyed my hair half n half, v neon pink irl
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293283


omg you are so pretty!!


----------



## Rabirin

lilyplaysacnh said:


> i’m not posting a pic of me but i will describe me
> 
> i have brown hair
> brown eyes
> i’m white (not trying to be racist just describing me)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> 
> omg you are so pretty!!



thank you!!


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress

This is about 4 months old but I just stumbled across it and thought I looked nice in it.



Spoiler


----------



## honeychi

dis me


Spoiler


----------



## Mimi Cheems

honeychi said:


> dis me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294596


Whoaaa~ You're so so gorgeous what the heckie ;o; I love your eye color! It complements the rest of your features reaally well! :3

While I'm here, let me post a photo I took today ;w;



Spoiler: My hat has a no-no word on it but you can barely tell since it's reversed and only half of it's in the shot lol


----------



## Damniel

Spoiler:  I need to clean my mirror


----------



## xara

honeychi said:


> dis me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294596



bro you’re so gorgeous???? like imagine being _this_ pretty omg


----------



## Alienfish

beep boop decided to spruce up my hair and get a better pic of it too, enjoy :>


----------



## SpaceTokki77

removeddd


----------



## biibii

tmj makes my jaw crooked


----------



## honeychi

xara said:


> bro you’re so gorgeous???? like imagine being _this_ pretty omg


bro... this made my day thank u sm


----------



## Dinosaurz

Spoiler: Swag Swag Swag Swag


----------



## SheepMareep

Spoiler: Dyed my hair orange a little while back


----------



## SpaceTokki77

SheepMareep said:


> Spoiler: Dyed my hair orange a little while back
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299853View attachment 299856


omg you are gorgeous


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress

SheepMareep said:


> Spoiler: Dyed my hair orange a little while back
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299853View attachment 299856



You are a goddess


----------



## Antonio

I recently dyed my hair green.


Spoiler: De image











Now I understand why straight women be doing their makeup in the bathroom, the lighting is amazing.


----------



## Alienfish

Antonio said:


> I recently dyed my hair green.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: De image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand why straight women be doing their makeup in the bathroom, the lighting is amazing.


Damn that looks amazing. I need to try green hair sometimes


----------



## Antonio

sheilaa said:


> Damn that looks amazing. I need to try green hair sometimes


it's emerald to be precise <3


----------



## Alienfish

Antonio said:


> it's emerald to be precise <3


ooohh even prettier <3


----------



## _Rainy_

Messy hair don’t care


Spoiler: Me



deleted


----------



## Darian

This is a picture taken right after my fiancé proposed to me this past February


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Here's a picture of me taken a minute ago! Sorry, I look kinda yuck. I've been in my pajamas playing NH all day (ᵔᴥᵔ)


----------



## bae-blade

Here is a pic of my new husband (Trundle) and I on our wedding day just a little over a month ago!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

if I were a vegetable I'd be a cutecumber, sorry it's the law


----------



## MasterM64

Darian said:


> This is a picture taken right after my fiancé proposed to me this past February
> 
> View attachment 300945





bae-blade said:


> Here is a pic of my new husband (Trundle) and I on our wedding day just a little over a month ago!View attachment 302162



Congratulations to both of you; I wish y'all the best to what the future holds!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Old-ish picture. Still basically look like this except I've gained some weight (pandemic taking away all my favorite physical pastimes...)


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

bae-blade said:


> Here is a pic of my new husband (Trundle) and I on our wedding day just a little over a month ago!View attachment 302162


aww you guys look so cute <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler: Meee~


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Spoiler: I'm still very much in boy mode but I assure you I'm a woman so don't mind that


----------



## xara

Spoiler: since i haven’t shown my face on here in a while


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler








Hi~​


----------



## xara

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Looking super duper pretty, my friend!



ah thank you, riley!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

xara said:


> Spoiler: since i haven’t shown my face on here in a while
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307195



QUEEN


----------



## xara

SinnerTheCat said:


> QUEEN


thank uuu


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

I never really showed my face on this thread, but I did submit a photo for the cosmic cosmetics so I’ll post that here!



Spoiler: my face :0


----------



## Alienfish

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I never really showed my face on this thread, but I did submit a photo for the cosmic cosmetics so I’ll post that here!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my face :0
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307821


love the headband/tiara thing <3


----------



## xara

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I never really showed my face on this thread, but I did submit a photo for the cosmic cosmetics so I’ll post that here!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my face :0
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307821



you have some nerve being this gorgeous


----------



## Elov

Haven't posted here in years, but I recently shaved my head for quarantine, and now I'm growing it out. Kinda been digging it.


Spoiler



deleted


----------



## moo_nieu

I had a lot of fun during the cosmetics challenge, so I did my makeup again c:


Spoiler:  my face


----------



## oak

All of you beauty queens make it harder to post but I dyed my hair purple and wanted to share    I've got those permanent bags under my eyes but I've grown to aesthetically like them haha.


Spoiler


----------



## Neb

I had a nice time at a park today! (My new beard is a work in progress so keep that in mind)


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## xara

Neb said:


> I had a nice time at a park today! (My new beard is a work in progress so keep that in mind)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



a handsome lad


----------



## Olive

Oh lord it has been years. time for an update, i guess.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Olive

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Insert generic Coors Light I’m feeling good, I just thought you should know commercial here*


 I'm currently enjoying a nice cup of joe as well! GOOD MORNING


----------



## The Pennifer

I’m one of the *ahem* _older _ones on here_ ... _not as old as Grandma Audie though! She’s my hero


----------



## Goth

Spoiler: busy seeking attention xxxxxxxxxxx











user goth face reveal       
back nd better thn ever
omg i look so ugly :sobs:


----------



## bug2buga

Goth said:


> Spoiler: busy seeking attention xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> user goth face reveal
> back nd better thn ever
> omg i look so ugly :sobs:


OMG gorgeous


----------



## Goth

bug2buga said:


> OMG gorgeous



ah thank you, bug!


----------



## WalceDony

I'm part of the babyfaced slob gang


----------



## Dox




----------



## Damniel

Spoiler: me








gotta love online class where i don’t need to wear pants


----------



## Antonio

God, I'm depressed but I love my new hoodie.


----------



## Bcat

Spoiler: Public restroom selfies because I love my outfit today


----------



## Rabirin

Spoiler: not the best pic but soooo i have bangs and a septum now


----------



## elo-chan

Spoiler: Good morning friends!


----------



## sunny_ac

All I can say is I look like a gorilla.


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Turns out I'm not a sheep. Or a transformer. Who knew?


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Turns out I'm not a sheep. Or a transformer. Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 321606


hot damn gorgeous either way!


----------



## deana

Spoiler: :eek:


----------



## mogyay

will i ever post a pic that isn't a filter????????????????? the answer is simply no : ) complete w snapchat options at the side bc idk how to save a photo apparently


----------



## lana.

mogyay said:


> will i ever post a pic that isn't a filter????????????????? the answer is simply no : ) complete w snapchat options at the side bc idk how to save a photo apparently
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hehe


my day has officially been made


----------



## tumut

Spoiler: im unbanned *****es


----------



## beehumcrossing

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Turns out I'm not a sheep. Or a transformer. Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 321606


I will still forever picture you as a sheep but omg your hair is amazing


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler: its a good day.


----------



## Bowie

Spoiler: Vodka


----------



## salem_

recently decided to follow the redhead path (pretty sure ac triggered this )
so here it is!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

salem_ said:


> recently decided to follow the redhead path (pretty sure ac triggered this )
> so here it is!


Hello salem_, I think you look beautiful!


----------



## beehumcrossing

salem_ said:


> recently decided to follow the redhead path (pretty sure ac triggered this )
> so here it is!


oh wow that looks amazing <3


----------



## Chachamaru

.


----------



## beehumcrossing

Chachamaru said:


> Spoiler: yes, thats a kk tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324708


KK SLIDER


----------



## ali.di.magix

I haven't posted here in what seems like 10 years, so here we go I guess :]



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

ali.di.magix said:


> I haven't posted here in what seems like 10 years, so here we go I guess :]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Beautiful and I looooove your tattoo ❤


----------



## Corrie

salem_ said:


> recently decided to follow the redhead path (pretty sure ac triggered this )
> so here it is!


You look fab with red hair!


----------



## ali.di.magix

sheilaa said:


> Beautiful and I looooove your tattoo ❤


Aw thank you so much


----------



## lazyislander

haven't been here in a while but  player vs rep


----------



## Tessie

Spoiler








wassup yall!


----------



## oak

Thanksgiving yesterday with my partner and I. He has put up with me for 9 years so you know it's special lmao


Spoiler


----------



## lana.

you all look so lovely


----------



## _Rainy_

I’ll probably delete this later because I hate pictures of myself, but it’s my birthday.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## jiny

i havent posted in here since i was 13/14 so 



Spoiler: me


----------



## Roxxy

Everyone is so gorgeous here


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## _Rainy_

Midoriya said:


> snip


The shirt, the super hero pose, and the smile all look good on you friend!


----------



## rianne

Spoiler










Ready for the weekend!


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: henlo peeps


----------



## Selene

Everyone here is so beautiful!


Spoiler: It's me!


----------



## Rabirin

Selene said:


> Everyone here is so beautiful!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's me!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 329540



you're gorgeous!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

(slightly bad quality but oh well)
I have become the ultimate goth icon


----------



## moo_nieu

Spoiler:  Happy Halloween! 🎃


----------



## Selene

Senshi said:


> you're gorgeous!!!


Thank you so much, you're stunning as well!


----------



## Jessi

Spoiler: Prepare your eyes


----------



## Colossus_09

This is me!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Colossus_09

Midoriya said:


> Daaaaang.  Looking pretty sharp there.  Nice.


Thank ya!


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: A Spooky Disguise.











Spoiler: What I look like the other 99.9999% of the time.


----------



## Xeleron

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: A Spooky Disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What I look like the other 99.9999% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332596


You pull off both looks so well!   I could never lol Surprised to see you're going for a light blonde/silver look that a crazy colorful one (they all look great regardless )

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2020



Moo_Nieu said:


> Spoiler:  Happy Halloween! 🎃


OMG DUDE! That Chopper hat is amazing, I need it in my life lol! I completely ignored the fact that his nose is blue?!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: What I look like the other 99.9999% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332596
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]



My hair is this exact length right now, it's currently going through a strange cowlick phase :x


----------



## Plume

Spoiler: beside a cool lamp













Spoiler: less light on my face, trying to be cute


----------



## Carmalentine

You guys all look so pretty/handsome!! ^-^


Spoiler: A photo I took a few days ago








And


Spoiler: My senior pic


----------



## Hikari

Carmalentine said:


> You guys all look so pretty/handsome!! ^-^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A photo I took a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334178
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My senior pic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334180


i love your hair, it's so pretty!! 
your hair (plus the black dress in the second pic) is giving me some serious 2b vibes lol


----------



## Carmalentine

Hikari said:


> i love your hair, it's so pretty!!
> your hair (plus the black dress in the second pic) is giving me some serious 2b vibes lol


Aaa thank you!! ^-^


----------



## saucySheep

everyone here looks quite nice
not gonna post a picture because im too lame but for reference i have brown hair. lol


----------



## SheepMareep

In nursing school I had to have a natural hair color but the place im working right now let's us do whatever we want so!!!!


Spoiler: back to my wonderful pink self c:


----------



## Carmalentine

SheepMareep said:


> In nursing school I had to have a natural hair color but the place im working right now let's us do whatever we want so!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back to my wonderful pink self c:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334876View attachment 334877


Omg your hair is so cute!!


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Deleted.


----------



## GothiqueBat

Omg Yalls so cute ❤




Spoiler



On halloween was messing around with face art + added a snapchat filter


Heres what I normally look like


----------



## Living Fossil

So, apparently this is one of the few pics where I look kind and smiling normally. Sorry for the excuse of a hairstyle I had there.



	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Turns out I'm not a sheep. Or a transformer. Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 321606


So I was browsing through this thread, and I'm not sure how you would take this but: You are like a doppleganger to David Bowie! Thought it was cool!


----------



## Oblivia

Living Fossil said:


> So, apparently this is one of the few pics where I look kind and smiling normally. Sorry for the excuse of a hairstyle I had there.View attachment 336506


It's funny that you apologized for the hairstyle, because that's actually my favorite part of your photo. It looks like super stylish rockstar-esque bedhead and I'm seriously diggin' it.


----------



## Living Fossil

Oblivia said:


> It's funny that you apologized for the hairstyle, because that's actually my favorite part of your photo. It looks like super stylish rockstar-esque bedhead and I'm seriously diggin' it.


Haha you think so? Thank you! I find it way too wild but the more you know!


----------



## itsmxuse

Had to slap a black and white filter on cause masks rubbed off my makeup ok my nose


----------



## Neb

I got new glasses the other day! (My hair was a bit messy)


Spoiler


----------



## xara

Living Fossil said:


> So, apparently this is one of the few pics where I look kind and smiling normally. Sorry for the excuse of a hairstyle I had there.View attachment 336506



you look so handsome!


----------



## Living Fossil

xara said:


> you look so handsome!


You're too kind! ...kind! Thank you! ...you!


----------



## aericell

i had a presentation some days ago so i did some makeup


----------



## Cakecrazy909

pog (please excuse my general existence haha)


----------



## Airysuit

Me and my cushion-dog


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler: uhhh



censored since i'm baby


----------



## Chris

Living Fossil said:


> So, apparently this is one of the few pics where I look kind and smiling normally. Sorry for the excuse of a hairstyle I had there.View attachment 336506
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020
> 
> So I was browsing through this thread, and I'm not sure how you would take this but: You are like a doppleganger to David Bowie! Thought it was cool!


Love the hairstyle!
And I love Bowie so I'll take that as a compliment. 



Snowesque said:


> Spoiler: uhhh
> 
> 
> 
> censored since i'm baby
> View attachment 341233


Everything about your look here is beautiful!







Spoiler: blue hair.


----------



## Raayzx

Spoiler:  oop



.


----------



## saucySheep

Vrisnem said:


> View attachment 341256
> 
> 
> Spoiler: blue hair.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341261


lovely face shape    im jelly
also loving the hair, you rock that style


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Posting my face (kinda old pics) cause I've been using purple liner for the last couple months and I can't get enough 



Spoiler: insert face here


----------



## Firesquids

Don't hate me cause I'm gorgeous. 


Spoiler














neoqueenserenity said:


> Posting my face (kinda old pics) cause I've been using purple liner for the last couple months and I can't get enough
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: insert face here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341318View attachment 341320


I love your makeup and hair! Very beautiful.


----------



## Neb

I decided to shave the beard and wait until I’m older. For now here’s what I look like!


Spoiler


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Firesquids said:


> Don't hate me cause I'm gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your makeup and hair! Very beautiful.


I love YOUR makeup!  Kabuki to a T. 
& thank you, I really appreciate it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

censored by chicken nugget, because that's what I am on the inside.
I look like I just walked out of a Hot Topic to be honest



Spoiler: woah


----------



## jiny

i like my outfit tbh


Spoiler: :3



removedd


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m in a good mood lately so it’s photo time.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i wish i had the self love to post myself but i cant lol, im short, fat, and have brown/black curly hair


----------



## Chris

Tonight is Boy George's _Rainbow in the Dark_ livestream. He and other New Romantic era icons are my, well, _icons_. Was inspired to play with bright make-up after the t-shirt arrived this morning (just in time too!). God I miss going to real gigs.


Spoiler: i need a haircut


----------



## Katzenjammer

.


----------



## Licorice

Fantasizing about the king


----------



## matt

Attached (also a pic of me in profile pic)


----------



## xara

Intelligent_zombie said:


> I’m in a good mood lately so it’s photo time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 344355



yOOOOOO IM SO LATE BUT YOU’RE SO GORGEOUS?? TF


----------



## shanni

it's my first time posting here, but here's a photo of me and judy on christmas day together 
we hope everyone's had a wonderful christmas! ^^


Spoiler


----------



## Mimi Cheems

So, not exactly a full face image of me, but I got this really nice Demon Slayer hoodie for Christmas it's so comfy!!! and I felt the need to share a picture of me wearing it x3



Spoiler









Ignore the messy wall on the background, we had planned on painting the bathroom YEARS ago but it's never been done... lol.​


----------



## RoyalTea

I’m old, but still alive!


Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> Tonight is Boy George's _Rainbow in the Dark_ livestream. He and other New Romantic era icons are my, well, _icons_. Was inspired to play with bright make-up after the t-shirt arrived this morning (just in time too!). God I miss going to real gigs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i need a haircut
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 344887


omg you look so amazing??? really loving the hair and eyeshadow!!


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg you look so amazing??? really loving the hair and eyeshadow!!


Thank you! That is so kind to hear! I actually cut off my grandmother a few days ago after the insults and fighting this photograph caused, so it's lovely to hear supportive words.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Vrisnem said:


> Tonight is Boy George's _Rainbow in the Dark_ livestream. He and other New Romantic era icons are my, well, _icons_. Was inspired to play with bright make-up after the t-shirt arrived this morning (just in time too!). God I miss going to real gigs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i need a haircut
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 344887


Just wanted to say I LOVEEE your makeup! It matches with your shirt and you look so good ;w; Your hair is wonderful as well! ^w^


----------



## LunaRover

-snip bc 2020 is over finally -


Spoiler: cactus








Ty lovelies happy 2021!!<3


----------



## matt

LunaRover said:


> Last time I posted here was photos from like January? Here's an update with overnight curled hair from last Sunday xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kfhkfhdkhfkhd
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 348931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: flattened lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 348934View attachment 348937
> 
> 
> Not to disappoint but I have actually glowed-down. 2021 could be the year?? The cactus boy is growing strong!~ **


How pretty, are the large glasses a personal choice or do they provide you better visibility


----------



## LunaRover

matt said:


> How pretty, are the large glasses a personal choice or do they provide you better visibility


Aww thank you! To be honest I like wearing them better because more lens area = slightly better visibility LOL. My mom dislikes them so I may or may not change it up someday


----------



## Jam86

i spent 30mins digging through pictures on my phone and this is the only one of me i could find (i have hundreds of memes lol) 
eh to be fair though it's probably the best one 



this was also the last time i went to toys'r'us so rip i guess


----------



## deana

New year new pic or something like that



Spoiler


----------



## matt

Jam86 said:


> i spent 30mins digging through pictures on my phone and this is the only one of me i could find (i have hundreds of memes lol)
> eh to be fair though it's probably the best one
> View attachment 350466
> this was also the last time i went to toys'r'us so rip i guess


Somehow I knew that was toys r us just by looking at the car


----------



## Foreverfox

Not the best picture, but the best I have right now lol. Me and my 17mo old son. Hubs was downstairs


----------



## Pyoopi

I'm feeling emboldened right now and this the last time I had a haircut thanks to this pandemic.


Spoiler: here goes nothing



yoink


Lets see how long this stays till I claw it down.  (I'm nervous, lol)


----------



## matt

Foreverfox said:


> Not the best picture, but the best I have right now lol. Me and my 17mo old son. Hubs was downstairs
> View attachment 352218


You look like dutchess of Cambridge


----------



## Foreverfox

matt said:


> You look like dutchess of Cambridge


Ooo! Why thank you! I love her, she has such class.


----------



## JellyBeans

feeling randomly brave so you get a snapchat filter mirror pic..


Spoiler: let's see how long this lasts


----------



## DVD

Not my most recent picture (it's close to a year old at this point) but I found it and I like how I looked in it so yeah



Spoiler: CW: my face


----------



## TalviSyreni

This is *little old me* from three years ago at a Charmed convention. I haven't changed much in that time, apart from getting older.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

removedd


----------



## xSuperMario64x

y'all I found the courage and started the process of shortening my hair!! It's still a bit long (and girly) rn but I'll have to schedule an appt with a stylist to get it the way I want it to be. for now I like it, feels so much better than that foot long hair I had 


Spoiler: before



yes, I put my bangs into a tiny ponytail lmao









Spoiler: after



gettin there!!


----------



## Acruoxil

Spoiler: hello!



never mind


----------



## deana

xSuperMario64x said:


> -snip-



Oh my gosh you are so brave to take off so much length by yourself  I would be completely terrified! Also I think it turned out pretty good, the shorter hair suits you!


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> y'all I found the courage and started the process of shortening my hair!! It's still a bit long (and girly) rn but I'll have to schedule an appt with a stylist to get it the way I want it to be. for now I like it, feels so much better than that foot long hair I had
> 
> 
> Spoiler: before
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I put my bangs into a tiny ponytail lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: after
> 
> 
> 
> gettin there!!


man i like your pineapple :c  but looking good1 ❤  be careful going shorter unless you have time fixing it c:


----------



## SpaceTokki77

JellyBeans said:


> feeling randomly brave so you get a snapchat filter mirror pic..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: let's see how long this lasts


you’re so pretty


----------



## tumut

Spoiler: o_o


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: New hair colour.


----------



## Acruoxil

Spoiler: a more recent picture!



-


----------



## Elov

Spoiler: Just got a new mask in the mail today-


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

cheese


----------



## ting1984

I'm the female on the left in my profile pic.  Husband is to the right


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: New hair colour.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354536


ooooo pretty! lovin that, looking like a punk hide from X JAPAN


----------



## jiny

not the best pic but i felt like posting here so 


Spoiler: me lol



deletteddd


----------



## EmeraldJourney

Bambi said:


> Just curious as to what TBT members look like.
> 
> Please use common sense here. Don't post Fake pictures, nudity or the likes. Lets all be mature about this thread.
> 
> Obviously no one is obligated to post a pic.
> 
> Here is me with my dog, Kismet.... after a long day of work. Yes it's a pretty ugly picture and I look like a 12 year old with these pigtails but this is my mug. Lets see your's.



I'm small, brunette hair and green/grey eyes. I'm slim built with small hands and feet, and I stand "tall" like a giraffe (I wish).


----------



## Tessie

Spoiler: me lookin professional or wuteva 🙃


----------



## Nooblord

I forgot my face-mask in my car the other day, and my boss was taken aback because of how different I looked since the last time she saw me without a mask. She literally stepped back in shock, lol. Found a pic from October before I started letting my facial hair grow out. Geez, I look like a little kid, lol.

How it started:


Spoiler









How it’s going:


Spoiler








Yeah, I think I’m gonna start shaving again.


----------



## Acruoxil

.


----------



## Velo

Hi I don't sleep much and I'm not normally this blonde.


Spoiler: featuring dizzy and her butt


----------



## watercolorwish

Been a while since I shared a selfie here. I’m wearing my boyfriend’s shirt lol


----------



## lemoncrossing

I haven’t posted here in so long, so here’s a recent picture of me! It’s filtered though, I hope it still counts.



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: new hair colour.


----------



## Holla

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: new hair colour.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358806



Looking slick Vris! Love the colour and matching sweater. 

I haven’t posted in here in a long time so here’s a recent photo of me. I haven’t cut my hair in about a year (it’s usually around shoulder length). Also this was taken during a break at work so I’m wearing my blue light glasses. I don’t need glasses to see so work is the only time I wear them to cut down on eye strain.



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Holla said:


> Looking slick Vris! Love the colour and matching sweater.
> 
> I haven’t posted in here in a long time so here’s a recent photo of me. I haven’t cut my hair in about a year (it’s usually around shoulder length). Also this was taken during a break at work so I’m wearing my blue light glasses. I don’t need glasses to see so work is the only time I wear them to cut down on eye strain.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358814


Thank you! 

Struggling to picture how you would look with shoulder-length hair, but have to say it looks good as it is here! You've a lovely smile.


----------



## Holla

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Struggling to picture how you would look with shoulder-length hair, but have to say it looks good as it is here! You've a lovely smile.



Thanks! I’ll probably grow it out for a while longer before going back to shoulder length again. It’s already this long so I figure I may as well keep growing it out until it’s long enough to donate for wigs for cancer patients.

Also struggle no more this is from about 3 years ago now but I haven’t really changed much aside from longer hair now.


Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Holla said:


> Thanks! I’ll probably grow it out for a while longer before going back to shoulder length again. It’s already this long so I figure I may as well keep growing it out until it’s long enough to donate for wigs for cancer patients.
> 
> Also struggle no more this is from about 3 years ago now but I haven’t really changed much aside from longer hair now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358881


You suit both styles well! It looks pretty long but I understand the bane of long hair. Before I started shaving my head I had hair going halfway down my back - I don't think I could ever go back to that now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

@Vrisnem I just saw your pink and teal pics and I absolutely love them!! especially the pink cause I adore hot pink 


I just got my hair cut short and I'm so happy with it!! I've been wanting a more gender neutral hairstyle for a while and I think the stylist got it perfect!!


Spoiler: yeet



also enjoy rainbow zebra shirt


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> @Vrisnem I just saw your pink and teal pics and I absolutely love them!! especially the pink cause I adore hot pink
> 
> 
> I just got my hair cut short and I'm so happy with it!! I've been wanting a more gender neutral hairstyle for a while and I think the stylist got it perfect!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yeet
> 
> 
> 
> also enjoy rainbow zebra shirt


love that shirt & very nice hair! a bit like mine though mine is longer in the back since i'm growing it out c:


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Licorice

.


----------



## King koopa

(This is embarrassing because I've never shown my face on here before but here it is)


----------



## CafeBrewster

Heyyo


----------



## SpaceTokki77

CafeBrewster said:


> Heyyo ☺View attachment 360477​


omg ur so pretty!!! is your profile pic of u? it looks just like u lol!


----------



## CafeBrewster

SpaceTokki77 said:


> omg ur so pretty!!! is your profile pic of u? it looks just like u lol!


Thank you!! Yeah it is, it’s an emote I use.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Deleted.


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: trying a lower maintenance hairstyle. not sure if i like it.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

boop :>


Spoiler: .


----------



## Velo

Spoiler: rats make the best familiars









also sorry for serial liking everyone's photos - you are all beautiful!!


----------



## Beanz

kind of scared to show my face here, haha




Spoiler: hide your eyes, people.





 im so hot



(felt cute mite delete l8er)


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: Long time no post









Here’s me and one of my three catto’s


----------



## AC.Newbie

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 360474
> (This is embarrassing because I've never shown my face on here before but here it is)


No need to feel embarrassed bud, we're all friends here!


----------



## MrPicklez

Sorry for the face spam, but...



Spoiler: I got a new phone


----------



## AlyssaAC

Deleted.


----------



## Princess Mipha

So I've been letting my hair heal from all the overbleaching and layering of different colours.. which resulted in the hairdresser having a lot of struggle to get my hair as clean as they are now.. especially since I've been wanting silver hair. I don't go often to the hairdresser, but they know me by now, which I thought is extremelly funny. They even remembered how damaged my hair was and that I used to have blue, pink, purple, etc. I guess they don't see that everyday in a town with mainly old people! ..or maybe it's just because I have a very strong accent when I speak french, that it's easy recognize me? Anyways.. she managed to get it pretty damn evenly and I'm really happy! My hair looks super healthy and clean. They are looking a bit more silver in real, picture didn't want to pick it up. First time I've had them that light!



Spoiler: Healthy hair, yay!


----------



## watercolorwish

New shirt!


Spoiler


----------



## Velo

Princess Mipha said:


> So I've been letting my hair heal from all the overbleaching and layering of different colours..


I freaking LOVE your hair color here. Absolutely gorgeous. I know the struggle to get an even color like that, especially in such a light shade but dayum it looks great! Glad you're happy with it too - always feels good to be happy with your hair color!!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Velo said:


> I freaking LOVE your hair color here. Absolutely gorgeous. I know the struggle to get an even color like that, especially in such a light shade but dayum it looks great! Glad you're happy with it too - always feels good to be happy with your hair color!!



Thank you!! =)
Oh yes indeed, it's such a great feeling to be happy with a new hair color. I love my pink hair, but it felt good to have a complete change.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Zura

I haven't posted here in a while. Hello everyone!


----------



## Neb

Here’s a selfie without my glasses!


Spoiler: Featuring new headphones!


----------



## moo_nieu

finally got another haircut :3 woo


Spoiler: ✂️












please ignore the mess on my desk lmao im crafting my egg


----------



## Minties

my child and I


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: I just really love my new phone a lot






My face





Me and my three children haha


----------



## secondarycolors

Spoiler: What's good, people. 24 years old


----------



## OtakuTrash

Princess Mipha said:


> So I've been letting my hair heal from all the overbleaching and layering of different colours.. which resulted in the hairdresser having a lot of struggle to get my hair as clean as they are now.. especially since I've been wanting silver hair. I don't go often to the hairdresser, but they know me by now, which I thought is extremelly funny. They even remembered how damaged my hair was and that I used to have blue, pink, purple, etc. I guess they don't see that everyday in a town with mainly old people! ..or maybe it's just because I have a very strong accent when I speak french, that it's easy recognize me? Anyways.. she managed to get it pretty damn evenly and I'm really happy! My hair looks super healthy and clean. They are looking a bit more silver in real, picture didn't want to pick it up. First time I've had them that light!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Healthy hair, yay!


Was NOT expecting that. Looking cool!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Spoiler: here's my face on my cat










I love these filters.


----------



## Alienfish

Meee. Got new eyeglasses today and I haven't posted here in ages so here ya go B)



Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

sheilaa said:


> Meee. Got new eyeglasses today and I haven't posted here in ages so here ya go B)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


There should be a law against being this gorgeous smh.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There should be a law against being this gorgeous smh.


smh speak for yourself thot ❤


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sheilaa said:


> Meee. Got new eyeglasses today and I haven't posted here in ages so here ya go B)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


bruh I love this sm

also just noticed we have very similar hair styles, it truly is the definitive one


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> bruh I love this sm
> 
> also just noticed we have very similar hair styles, it truly is the definitive one


Thank you! ❤ ❤ ❤

Haha for sure  I like that it's been moving away from the mullet phase but looking kinda neutral hippie in a way. I will more or less grow it out, but it's cause I like longer hair in general and on myself, and it needs to be evened out a bit since I have self-wavy hair ;3


----------



## Aquilla

Hello! I haven't posted a picture of myself on tbt (bell tree fair make-up entry aside) so I thought I'd give it a go. After all, I enjoy being able to put faces to the names I see around all the time so I though I should do the same 



Spoiler: little old me







This picture was taken a while ago, after having a watercolour fight with my friend. My hair is frizzy, I'm wearing ripped up painting overalls and I'm covered in colour splashes - but chaos is the essence of my existence and I thought this picture captured it well.


----------



## xara

Aquilla said:


> Hello! I haven't posted a picture of myself on tbt (bell tree fair make-up entry aside) so I thought I'd give it a go. After all, I enjoy being able to put faces to the names I see around all the time so I though I should do the same
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: little old me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367615
> 
> This picture was taken a while ago, after having a watercolour fight with my friend. My hair is frizzy, I'm wearing ripped up painting overalls and I'm covered in colour splashes - but chaos is the essence of my existence and I thought this picture captured it well.



you’re literally so gorgeous??? omg


----------



## Aquilla

xara said:


> you’re literally so gorgeous??? omg


Thank you so much 
I swear, every time I see you post you are being so incredibly nice and you always have something positive and supportive to say. The world needs more people like you! Thank you for being such a ray of sunshine


----------



## xara

Aquilla said:


> Thank you so much
> I swear, every time I see you post you are being so incredibly nice and you always have something positive and supportive to say. The world needs more people like you! Thank you for being such a ray of sunshine ☀



 i’m gonna cry,, you’re so sweet. tysm, it means a lot!


----------



## lazyislander

oh man i haven't been on here in so long BUT hey! also if anyone wants to be friends and play acnh or any other game like minecraft or stardew lmk :x


Spoiler: click!!


----------



## Snowesque

Just moi ! Was feeling blue today. 


Spoiler


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Snowesque said:


> Just moi ! Was feeling blue today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hi Snowesque , I think you have a really nice photo! May I ask if you often wear Lolita fashion? (I´m sorry if I am mistaken, I just thought the outfit looks like Lolita style)


----------



## Snowesque

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hi Snowesque , I think you have a really nice photo! May I ask if you often wear Lolita fashion? (I´m sorry if I am mistaken, I just thought the outfit looks like Lolita style)


Hey, thank you! It's indeed lolita fashion. I try to on my days off, so about 3 times a week.


----------



## Princess Mipha

sheilaa said:


> Meee. Got new eyeglasses today and I haven't posted here in ages so here ya go B)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'm not sure why, but you remind me soooooo much of my Mother, when she was younger.
I think it's the haircut and faceshape. She has the exact same. Also, super cool glasses! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2021



Snowesque said:


> Just moi ! Was feeling blue today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That dress is awesome!! Also I love your hair. I wish long hair would suit me aswell  
Also, do you actually go out in public in this style? And if so, how do people usually react?
I know from my blue hair that especially kids like to comment on it, so I could imagine this clothes 
style gets some comments!


----------



## Snowesque

Princess Mipha said:


> That dress is awesome!! Also I love your hair. I wish long hair would suit me aswell
> Also, do you actually go out in public in this style? And if so, how do people usually react?
> I know from my blue hair that especially kids like to comment on it, so I could imagine this clothes
> style gets some comments!


Thank you! I'm actually looking to grow it just a bit longer; very overdue for a trim however. 
I haven't gone to any places other than the grocery store since the situation sadly, so I haven't much worn it out. If I do I will wear more casual styles like otome kei or general gothic. I typically get the occasional glances and mostly positive reactions, lots of questions like "What are you dressed up for?" "What is this?". Negative reactions are far and few thankfully, usually sneak photos or weird questions about a book by the same name (they're unrelated).


----------



## Alienfish

Princess Mipha said:


> I'm not sure why, but you remind me soooooo much of my Mother, when she was younger.
> I think it's the haircut and faceshape. She has the exact same. Also, super cool glasses!


Aww thank youuuu   And, cool o: Yeah I was aiming for a bit of a retro look with my hair and stuff c:

Thank you  I love the frames too even though plastic ones are so tight, though the metal ones they had made me look like a bug XD


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: New beard goofin'


----------



## Firesquids

MrPicklez said:


> Spoiler: New beard goofin'
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368364
> View attachment 368365


You're a gorgeous creature!

Oh, and your human is cute too. lol


----------



## xara

MrPicklez said:


> Spoiler: New beard goofin'
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368364
> View attachment 368365



a handsome lad!


----------



## Holla

Went for a walk during lunch break at work last week (I’m stuck working at home as of this week again as covid cases have been spiking around here so we’ve “locked down” again).

Felt like taking a selfie and this was the result:


Spoiler


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: More face spam







But we having a barbecue today and I thought I looked decent sooo bleh haha


----------



## biibii

*i only took my mask off when i was away from people to take pictures <333


----------



## mogyay

biibii said:


> View attachment 369184
> *i only took my mask off when i was away from people to take pictures <333


UR SO BEAUTIFUL BII I'M CRYING RN


----------



## jiny

biibii said:


> View attachment 369184
> *i only took my mask off when i was away from people to take pictures <333


UR GORGEOUS????


----------



## SpaceTokki77

biibii said:


> View attachment 369184
> *i only took my mask off when i was away from people to take pictures <333


hOW ARE YOU SO PRETTY


----------



## biibii

mogyay said:


> UR SO BEAUTIFUL BII I'M CRYING RN


 MOG I LITERALLY LOVE YOU BYE

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2021



syub said:


> UR GORGEOUS????





SpaceTokki77 said:


> hOW ARE YOU SO PRETTY


thank u so much ;-; <33


----------



## Chris

Fresh haircut day. 



Spoiler


----------



## Croconaw

Oh, what the heck. Here is me: 



Spoiler


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: I got a new windbreaker today


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: double post but







Happy 4/20 from my shirt and I


----------



## Beanz

i finally got a haircut after 6 months today



Spoiler: pic





 this is the first non weird pic i have of myself on here and is probably one of the best pictures i’ve ever taken of myself


----------



## Licorice

Me and baby


----------



## Sophie23

Really cute and girly ~ but I can’t show you ^^


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Snowesque

I like blue P2



Spoiler


----------



## Corrie

Snowesque said:


> I like blue P2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Your coord is gorgeous <3


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

last time i posted in here my hair was super long and i covered my face with a chicken nugget, here's an updated picture:


Spoiler: o_o


----------



## AlyssaAC

Deleted.


----------



## _Donut_

Have passed by this thread a couple times but somehow taking a photo of myself has always made me feel so self-concious :/
I don't think I've been in more than 3 photos in the last 10 years, lol ._.
Anyway...seeing how kind everyone is here, I finally found some courage: *Hii! *_(don't mind Grogu, he always wants to photobomb stuff just like my egg decoration entry)



Spoiler: Boo








_


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## honeyaura

MrPicklez said:


> Spoiler: double post but
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 370143
> 
> Happy 4/20 from my shirt and I


Feel like donating that shirt anytime soon lmk lol real talk


----------



## Foreverfox

Mother's day glow!






Spoiler: smoochie kisses


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Foreverfox said:


> Mother's day glow!


you’re gorgeous and your son is so cute! happy mother’s day :]


----------



## Foreverfox

SpaceTokki77 said:


> you’re gorgeous and your son is so cute! happy mother’s day :]


Aww thank you to both!! ❤ first time I've put on makeup and worn real clothes in a hot minute lol


----------



## Corrie

The snow is officially gone here in Canada but here's a throwback winter pic.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Foreverfox said:


> Mother's day glow!
> View attachment 374149
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smoochie kisses
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374150


omg this is the cutest thing ever i miss when my nephew was that little. seriously nothing sweeter than a child’s love. ughhhhhh


----------



## deana

It's my 1 year on tbt today  and that means time for a new pic


Spoiler: Its a me


----------



## TheWildShadow55

Spoiler: This is me :)








The ketchup bottle is a reference to a picture with the same caption as mine, it was just some stupid thing but I ended up looking somewhat decent in it so I use it whenever someone asks for a picture of me lol I've had long hair like that since about 4th grade, I've been growing it out ever since but I've changed how I style it over the years, and it helps I actually take care of it now  Oh yeah I should also mention I'm a dude cuz sometimes people think I'm a girl cuz of the hair


----------



## Chris

Today I saw people for the first time in a while so put a teeny bit of effort into looking decent!



Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox

Vrisnem said:


> Today I saw people for the first time in a while so put a teeny bit of effort into looking decent!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 375416


Love the Boy George shirt  your hair looks so good!


----------



## Chris

Foreverfox said:


> Love the Boy George shirt  your hair looks so good!


Thank you very much! I idolise Boy George. I've even met him!


----------



## Croconaw

I’ll admit, I was screwing around with Faceapp to get perfect teeth because I wanted to see what I’d look like after my implant surgery, and damn. I can’t wait to get my permanents. 




Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you very much! I idolise Boy George. I've even met him!


Ughhh i was going to ask if you had, but it seemed so far-fetched! Super jealous!


----------



## Croconaw

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you very much! I idolise Boy George. I've even met him!


You always kind of reminded me of Boy George. I guess it’s the aesthetic! And I love the hair.


----------



## vanivon

took a picture of myself while i was stuck in the car yesterday, so i finally have a selfie updated enough to post in this thread!


Spoiler


----------



## tomatospooks666

here's a picture i took a few days ago



Spoiler: das me


----------



## Mattician

First time posting a picture in here.



Spoiler


----------



## justina

This is from a few months ago I don’t take pics very often lol:


Spoiler: Here 



[


----------



## Snowesque

It was international goth day. 



Spoiler


----------



## Velo

Be me: don't sleep, wear blankets


Spoiler











PSA: do sleep


----------



## Chris

When not decked out in bright green make-up and wigs for the sake of Team Cheers submissions: 



Spoiler: I've barely slept in 2 weeks and it shows.


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## _Donut_

Midoriya said:


> From the museum on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: museum trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this remind me of?  Oh... yeah.



Ahh I love jurassic sections in museums! Do they have any actual bones in Perot? I remember staying in Chicago when their museum had the whole T-rex Sue thing going on and I went there 3 times that week


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## cIementine

here is a recent picture of me a few days after i hit my nose and deviated my septum last week, watching as my nose plaster will not stick to my face because i forgot you're supposed to apply it to clean skin and not skin with glossier cloud paint on it


Spoiler:  (:


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: been sick for the past week





Finally started feeling better today.


----------



## Snowesque

Holiday plans got canceled; so mostly chilled at home. 



Spoiler


----------



## Princess Mipha

Snowesque said:


> Holiday plans got canceled; so mostly chilled at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I want your hair so badly


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: back to all the magic colours


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Fresh haircut is the best feeling.


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Fresh haircut is the best feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 378963


Agree, also love the colour


----------



## biibii

swag <3

*AGAIN i wore my mask up until i took this pic and right after too


----------



## SpaceTokki77

biibii said:


> View attachment 379005
> 
> swag <3
> 
> *AGAIN i wore my mask up until i took this pic and right after too


you’re so pretty !


----------



## aericell

selfie from my commencement ceremonies over the weekend  i will never figure out how to properly wear those caps >.>


----------



## xYubelx

My lord, everyone is so spectacular <3Meanwhile here I am with the wife <3


----------



## Licorice

biibii said:


> View attachment 379005
> 
> swag <3
> 
> *AGAIN i wore my mask up until i took this pic and right after too


Where did you get that denim skirt?


----------



## Snowesque

These shoes are so cool... 
Also, happy ILD!



Spoiler


----------



## rianne

Haven't shared my face in awhile. Got a haircut last month after finally getting fully vaxxed, so I feel a lot more confident. 



Spoiler: Bloop


----------



## biibii

Licorice said:


> Where did you get that denim skirt?


hi!! i got it custom made by this girl in my school cause the only places i could find it were fast fashion places ;-;


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Chris

I don't know what my hair is doing these days (it's supposed to be black and red but it all bled together in the shower and produced this) but I'm kind of loving it.



Spoiler


----------



## Croconaw

I kind of liked the ombré hair, but I think it looks better all purple. I think I’ll stick to that.



Spoiler


----------



## Beanz

me with my birthday cake



Spoiler: my eyes look weird in this pic






the green stuff is supposed cacti


----------



## Princess Mipha

We were at the sea yesterday with my fiancés mother and her husband. 
I really like the picture of us and it's the first time i wear a hat like that. Fits surprisingly well!
I think that's the first time I show my fiancé here..   


Spoiler:  "Both fresh from the hairdresser :D"


----------



## Snowesque

One of the few sleeved ones. 🗝
Someday I'll remember to put the wrist cuffs on right, ahhh.



Spoiler


----------



## Madeline63

absolutely random pool photo.

deleted.


----------



## Damniel

Me with my doge 


Spoiler


----------



## Mattician

Posted a picture of me in a bun about a month ago, but this is me 90% of the time.



Spoiler


----------



## Oblivia

Mattician said:


> Posted a picture of me in a bun about a month ago, but this is me 90% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381538


The fact that you have perfect beach waves (I assume) without trying is massively unfair.


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: thiccabod crane





first day walking around fully vaccinated without a mask


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Ahh all of you look so amazing! I don't think I've ever posted a picture here before? But!



Spoiler: Meeee


----------



## Croconaw

[deleted]


----------



## xara

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: before
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: after
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381625
> 
> 
> 
> This is the smile I’ve been waiting years to have. Full upper implants at age 23.  Excuse the swelling and such. This picture is 20 minutes post surgery.



looking good!! i’m so happy for you.


----------



## Firesquids

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: before
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: after
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381625
> 
> 
> 
> This is the smile I’ve been waiting years to have. Full upper implants at age 23.  Excuse the swelling and such. This picture is 20 minutes post surgery.


Looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Deleted.


----------



## Jacob

Spoiler












Walked down to the beach after work yesterday and got some pics!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's ya local boiii


Spoiler: idk what I'm doing lol


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's ya local boiii
> 
> 
> Spoiler: idk what I'm doing lol


A+++ shirt also you lookin great!


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: A little different from what I'd normally post.


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: A little different from what I'd normally post.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382321


Loooove it though. Those glasses + dress = fab af.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Deleted.


----------



## Weebgirlstan

I'm nervous but here luvs


----------



## Holla

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: A little different from what I'd normally post.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382321



You look amazing no matter what style/look you are going for Vris. Truly fabulous.


----------



## Licorice

.


----------



## Holla

Went to my boyfriend’s brother’s wedding last Saturday. The picture quality isn’t great as I didn’t have a photo of just myself alone so I cropped others out of this one for privacy reasons. This is also one of the rare times I’ve ever worn makeup though even so it wasn’t much haha.

Things are still “locked down” here but thankfully outdoor weddings are allowed without a ridiculously low cap of 10 that indoor weddings have right now.


Spoiler


----------



## Croconaw

Learning to smile again. Excuse the bruising, it’s from the surgery.


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## biibii

these pictures never get old, even if I do! I just turned 19 in late June so I felt like posting again hehe


----------



## mogyay

biibii said:


> View attachment 383545View attachment 383546
> 
> these pictures never get old, even if I do! I just turned 19 in late June so I felt like posting again hehe


i log in just to see if u post in wdyll, BEAUTIFUL INSIDE AND OUT


----------



## Firesquids

Spoiler








My current lifestyle


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler: need another beard trim


----------



## Firesquids

Licorice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382491


I love your make up and piercings, they really bring out your features!


----------



## biibii

mogyay said:


> i log in just to see if u post in wdyll, BEAUTIFUL INSIDE AND OUT


im literally going to cry mog ilysm ;-;


----------



## Beanz

i got a haircut today, i also got bangs (sort of) sorry that my face is so close to the camera.



Spoiler: haircut


----------



## Wolfycheeks

deleted lol


----------



## tumut

Spoiler








I should get more sun but I hate hot muggy weather


----------



## piichinu

my highlights faded so i wanna ask for a brown to pink ombre.. a little worrying since ive never gotten it dyed 



tumut said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384350
> 
> 
> I should get more sun but I hate hot muggy weather


hello lixx... cover up please youre scaring me


----------



## Princess Mipha

I recently got a Princess crown from a Secret Santa Exchange I did. 
Since I'm literally called *Princess* Mipha on here, I thought it would make sense to share it.


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: weird not having crazy coloured hair.



[removed]


----------



## jiny

Spoiler



removed :c


----------



## mogyay

Spoiler












i havent posted here in a whileee. and i do not believe in straightening my photos. or removing filters hehe

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2021



omg idk why my photos are always huge im so sorry lmao


----------



## Snowesque

Wanted to coordinate something with my new bag. 🕊



Spoiler


----------



## biibii

mogyay said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i havent posted here in a whileee. and i do not believe in straightening my photos. or removing filters hehe
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> omg idk why my photos are always huge im so sorry lmao


MOG IM GOING TO STAB MYSELF


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Princess Mipha said:


> I recently got a Princess crown from a Secret Santa Exchange I did.
> Since I'm literally called *Princess* Mipha on here, I thought it would make sense to share it.



Hello Princess Mipha, I love the thought behind this idea!  
(I should change my avatar from a standard image to a cup of coffee )


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: I go outside occasionally - who knew!?


----------



## Foreverfox

Visiting his grandma yesterday!


----------



## mocha.

Not often I get dolled up (or post pictures of myself since my BDD usually acts up), but thought I’d share a photo from a wedding I went to on Saturday  was so lovely to get dressed up after the past 18 months of minimal socialising!


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I'm tired and fell asleep in my makeup yesterday, but I just desperately want it to be Halloween my dudes.


----------



## DaCoSim

Hmmm not sure I’ve ever opted on here…
View attachment 389139
Not sure why it’s upside down but here’s me and hubs.


----------



## Foreverfox

Birthday boy and mommy! (Me) "Mr. TWO Cute"


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Aminata

Uh.. was going to show me but ive got shy sorry


----------



## _Donut_

Went for a shorter haircut on vacation!   
_It was bright out so don't mind the Blue Steel attempt _


----------



## biibii

(^0^)/~


----------



## Emolga59

biibii said:


> View attachment 390972
> 
> (^0^)/~


Biibs is our photogenic legend


----------



## biibii

Emolga59 said:


> Biibs is our photogenic legend


ILY EMOLGS


----------



## Chris

When not haunting the Camp Bell Tree campgrounds I'm terrorising the townsfolk of [redacted].  
Or I went to a drag show and took my BFF along for the ride. I put a curse on her for wearing heels. 


Spoiler






I'm on the left. Friend on the right consented to me posting this here.


----------



## Snowesque

Didn't know which dress to wear, so I let my partner pick. 


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Got a date tonight. Changed clothes three times.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Spoiler:  I'm in a good enough mood to share <3









Got a new, cute Rosalina shirt in the mail today thanks to an awesome foxxy friend ​


----------



## r a t

Spoiler: the outfit is a vibe



lol bye


----------



## duckykate

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: the outfit is a vibe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 397209
> I DIDNT SAVE THE OG WITHOUT THE STUPID CAPTION



STEP ON ME QUEEN


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: the outfit is a vibe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 397209
> I DIDNT SAVE THE OG WITHOUT THE STUPID CAPTION


you are so gorgeous!!


----------



## Jacob

Rosetti said:


> Spoiler: the outfit is a vibe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 397209
> I DIDNT SAVE THE OG WITHOUT THE STUPID CAPTION


i already told my mom about us


----------



## tessa grace

Snowesque said:


> Didn't know which dress to wear, so I let my partner pick.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Dont know if I've said anything before but I just want to say I _love _your style. like seriously my icon in the flesh, and your hair is gorgeous


----------



## biibii

Snowesque said:


> Didn't know which dress to wear, so I let my partner pick.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


i love lolita style so much!! it looks wonderful on you!!


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Snowesque

Changed my set up! I love this Usakumya. 



Spoiler


----------



## Weebgirlstan

I wasn't mad I was just questioning if I liked what I was eating


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Date night.


----------



## Mariah

Spoiler: Oh


----------



## Chris

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: Oh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 398855


This look is absolutely stunning. Love the hair and necklace combo.


----------



## Mariah

Chris said:


> This look is absolutely stunning. Love the hair and necklace combo.


Lol thanks I’m not responsible for any of it.


----------



## tessa grace

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: Oh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 398855


i love the fit! why does everyone on tbt have such interesting and cool styles


----------



## Mariah

thetessagrace said:


> i love the fit! why does everyone on tbt have such interesting and cool styles


This was for a tv show.


----------



## Antonio

New glasses, same old me.


Spoiler


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Antonio said:


> New glasses, same old me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


omg your hair is so gorgeous. im actually so jealous


----------



## Pop-tart

Spoiler: hello


----------



## Snowesque

My birthday present came in the mail! I've been loving old school style lately. 🕯



Spoiler


----------



## Beanz

i got some new clothes today


Spoiler






the top is a little too short for my liking but that’s ok


----------



## xara

Pop-tart said:


> Spoiler: hello
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399663



your smile’s so pretty omg, and i love your hair! ^^



ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i got some new clothes today
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399749
> the top is a little too short for my liking but that’s ok



aah you’re so pretty!! that’s such a nice top, too; it looks lovely on you!


----------



## Orius

I need to cut my hair... eventually.


Spoiler








And yes, that's a shirt of Ash trying to catch Agumon.


----------



## piichinu

Ok I did finally get my hair dyed for the first time, a few weeks ago. They didn’t bleach it enough for the pink I wanted but it worked for me. It’s pretty faded at this point so I have to get it touched up



Spoiler: before


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Antonio said:


> New glasses, same old me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I WANT THOSE GLASSES AHH THEY'RE BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Mairmalade

Diluc said:


> Here's a picture I took earlier of myself at the new house.  I believe my friends @Mairmalade and @moo_nieu moved recently as well.  #MovingSquad
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Looks like a nice place - and looking sharp! 

I'll join the moving squad movement


----------



## Chris

I've raved about it a hundred times but I must say it again: I love your hair, @Mairmalade!


----------



## Antonio

I must say, I am really digging this red hair color. I'll be getting a spectrum piercing this Wednesday!


Spoiler


----------



## Autumn247

I've never posted in here before so I thought I would, you all look so great! This is me   I haven't had my hair done or anything in like a year, I'm planning on getting it cut (it's in a ponytail right now), I want a pixie style cut again.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

my friend did my make up for the football game on friday.


Spoiler: ...








our marching band show is emo so thats why i look fresh outta the wttbp mv.


----------



## xara

Antonio said:


> I must say, I am really digging this red hair color. I'll be getting a spectrum piercing this Wednesday!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



oooh, what a lovely shade of red! it looks so good on you!


----------



## tessa grace

Chris said:


> I've raved about it a hundred times but I must say it again: I love your hair, @Mairmalade!


I second this! Curly hair is so pretty


----------



## jiny

me!


Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox

Birthday pics with my hubs and little man! Unfortunately, Nicholas doesn't let us take them together very easily  I  had the best birthday ever! Thank you to all of my friends who helped make it special!



Spoiler: Nicholas and I











Spoiler: Hubs and I


----------



## ForeverALoan

jiny said:


> me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400567


girl youre so pretty


----------



## drowningfairies

It’s been a bit since I’ve been around on the forum, hello.


Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: day to night


----------



## Snowesque

Changed the hair! May be over 10 years since I'd a fringe. 



Spoiler


----------



## AlyssaAC

Deleted.


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Chris

The reason I'm not around as much as I used to be. Absolutely love this girl. 



Spoiler: dumb couple stuff.


----------



## Mairmalade

Chris said:


> The reason I'm not around as much as I used to be. Absolutely love this girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dumb couple stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403140


You're both gorgeous! Black and red together is striking. I can feel your happiness from all the way over here, and I love it - and love this for you!


----------



## Foreverfox

Chris said:


> The reason I'm not around as much as I used to be. Absolutely love this girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dumb couple stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403140


Soo happy for you, Chris! I hope she knows if she breaks your heart there's going to be a lot of online uprising going on over here.


----------



## xara

Chris said:


> The reason I'm not around as much as I used to be. Absolutely love this girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dumb couple stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403140



what a power couple you two make! your happiness really is radiating through the screen, and how peaceful you both look makes my heart warm. i’m so happy for you, chris!


----------



## mocha.

Foreverfox said:


> Birthday pics with my hubs and little man! Unfortunately, Nicholas doesn't let us take them together very easily  I  had the best birthday ever! Thank you to all of my friends who helped make it special!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nicholas and I
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 401002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hubs and I
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 401003


Omg! I can’t get over how much you look like Kate Middleton! So beautiful - I’m glad you had a lovely birthday


----------



## Foreverfox

mocha. said:


> Omg! I can’t get over how much you look like Kate Middleton! So beautiful - I’m glad you had a lovely birthday ❤


Thank you!! It's funny, I've been told that before! I love her, so that's a huge compliment! I've been told I look like her and Emma Stone.


----------



## Orius

Spoiler: Short Hair








Back in my younger days (months ago), when I bothered to keep my hair short...


----------



## Lauryn

Spoiler: title









d-d-demon girl


----------



## deana

I got my hair cut for real (as in not a poorly attempted self-haircut) for the first time in like 2 years and I'm really pleased 



Spoiler: Me 💇‍♀️


----------



## SpaceTokki77

deana said:


> I got my hair cut for real (as in not a poorly attempted self-haircut) for the first time in like 2 years and I'm really pleased
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me 💇‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404756


deanaaaaa youre so pretty :0


----------



## Licorice

—


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

havent posted a pic since last year, so heres me with blue hair (over the summer, still not over it<\3) 




here's me recently after getting ready for my schools homecoming


----------



## Damniel

Wore this to a costume party a couple nights ago and swiftly retuned it afterwards bc im ~broke~


----------



## Midoriya

Damniel said:


> Wore this to a costume party a couple nights ago and swiftly retuned it afterwards bc im ~broke~
> - snip -



Is that a U.A. High School gym uniform, my guy?  Respect.


----------



## mocha.

off to one of my best friends weddings today!!  not often I get dressed up so thought I’d document the occasion (don’t worry I’m not wearing my dressing gown there lmao) 



Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox

mocha. said:


> off to one of my best friends weddings today!!  not often I get dressed up so thought I’d document the occasion (don’t worry I’m not wearing my dressing gown there lmao)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 405432


You are soo pretty!!  I do the same, I don't get dressed up often either, and like to document the occasions lol


----------



## Plume

deleted~


----------



## Mimi Cheems

owo



Spoiler: owo









I really miss my blonde hair. I recently got it dyed back to a more natural color (a deep brown with a hint of red) for the colder seasons, and bleaching my hair every time I go to the salon isn’t exactly healthy.. but, here’s the new color!



Spoiler: owo


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Azzy

Against the wishes of my boyfriend, I finally tapped out of growing my hair long. I just couldn't do it. I prefer the short hair much, much more and it's far less stressful to deal with. Especially when I have three furballs that like to steal hair ties and accessories. TT_TT Needless to say, he'll get used to it and I'm absolutely_ loving_ it!!
Maybe someday I'll post an older one for comparison...? Ah well XD


Spoiler: Lost the Long Locks in Time for HALLOWEEN








​


----------



## piichinu

i am bored. i am so so bored. i deleted social media. discord. it’s approaching 2:30 am. does anyone like clothes. i do. i will post some clothes. Say goodbye to ur thread


----------



## SpaceTokki77

piichinu said:


> i am bored. i am so so bored. i deleted social media. discord. it’s approaching 2:30 am. does anyone like clothes. i do. i will post some clothes. Say goodbye to ur thread
> 
> View attachment 407252
> View attachment 407251View attachment 407253View attachment 407254
> View attachment 407250
> View attachment 407249


you have good taste in clothes!


----------



## ryuk

Spoiler: probaby gonna delete this








-_-

everyone is v cute <3


----------



## Calysis

how have I not posted here yet?? boooo.~
_kinda crept on the last like 3ish pages lmao, everyone is too cute!!!_

i had this picture as my avatar a couple weeks ago, tallish selfie incoming:


Spoiler: boop


----------



## Raz

Deleted


----------



## Snowesque

Happy Halloween! 



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

I was really pleased with how my look came out for a Halloween party last night.
Excuse the mess it's not my house.



Spoiler: Vamp spam 🦇


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Halloween party I went to was super fun.
Sidenote: black lipstick looks so good on everyone what a perfect lip shade


Spoiler: A very scary vampire


----------



## *Sakura Miku*

me in the library :> my hair's a mess today oof (deleted the image because i changed my mind)


----------



## Raz

Deleted


----------



## *Sakura Miku*

piichinu said:


> i am bored. i am so so bored. i deleted social media. discord. it’s approaching 2:30 am. does anyone like clothes. i do. i will post some clothes. Say goodbye to ur thread
> 
> View attachment 407252
> View attachment 407251View attachment 407253View attachment 407254
> View attachment 407250
> View attachment 407249


how are your outfits so amazing ?!?!??!


----------



## Croconaw

Spoiler: the smile comes naturally








Work place covered up.


----------



## *Sakura Miku*

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: the smile comes naturally
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 409291
> 
> 
> Work place covered up.


your hair is so cool :>


----------



## piichinu

Croconaw said:


> Spoiler: the smile comes naturally
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 409291
> 
> 
> Work place covered up.



your hair matches your pfp


----------



## Darkesque_

Marching Band picture incoming!



Spoiler: Beware


----------



## Beanz

this was for a school id photo. despite looking serious and like i don’t wanna be there, i actually like this picture of myself. sorry for the bad quality, i had to zoom in.


Spoiler: 😐


----------



## Raz

Deleted


----------



## SheepMareep

I just wanna share my Halloween costumes ;u; I was Mitsuri from demon slayer one day and a cow another! 


Spoiler: Halloweeeeeeen


----------



## Mattician

Feels like forever since I took a mirror pic.


Spoiler: Mirror


----------



## Raz

SheepMareep said:


> I just wanna share my Halloween costumes ;u; I was Mitsuri from demon slayer one day and a cow another!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Halloweeeeeeen
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410449View attachment 410450View attachment 410451


I-I-I'm speechless


----------



## SpaceTokki77

SheepMareep said:


> I just wanna share my Halloween costumes ;u; I was Mitsuri from demon slayer one day and a cow another!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Halloweeeeeeen
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410449View attachment 410450View attachment 410451


you’re so pretty! i love the pink hair lol


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Croconaw

Deleted


----------



## piichinu

what I wore to pick up my chicken nuggets from delivery. flexing on innocent doordash drivers


----------



## Croconaw

Trip #8 (by either bus or train) is a lock. There’s _so much_ room on this train. I’m definitely taking the train again next time. I woke up too early for this. 



Spoiler


----------



## biibii

i personally think my hair is my best feature <3


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Raz

Deleted


----------



## moo_nieu

gave myself a haircut :3 ill probably let the top grow out a little more since its sticking straight up and just trim the sides next time but im really happy to have the bangs out of my face. 


Spoiler


----------



## Antonio

Just a cute selfie, really need to shave and lose more weight. I already lost 15lbs.


----------



## Alienfish

ignore the blue weird flash in my eye lol


----------



## Damniel

Spoiler









drinking old halloween party sangria while lamenting over an economics project. a pitiful Friday night for a college senior


----------



## ecstasy

Spoiler: me








i haven't posted on this thread in a while hello
i used a filter this time bc i feel insecure


----------



## biibii

took a cool picture yesterday


----------



## Kurisu1701

Spoiler: Me!









It's about time I introduced myself! Hope you're all having a good week!


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Tonight's the first time my close friends and my girl are going to see me in drag.


----------



## Alienfish

Chris said:


> Spoiler: Tonight's the first time my close friends and my girl are going to see me in drag.


Send me dat hair


----------



## Blueskyy

Here are a few recent pics! It’s always fun to put a face to the people I interact with! 



Spoiler: Me and the kitty












Spoiler: Me at 10,000 #BlueSkies











Spoiler: I was smiling so I must’ve taken this pic on a Friday


----------



## Shock

Blueskyy said:


> Spoiler: Me and the kitty
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414968



What a pretty baby! ❤


----------



## tumut

Spoiler: me and my goth bf


----------



## tessa grace

SheepMareep said:


> I just wanna share my Halloween costumes ;u; I was Mitsuri from demon slayer one day and a cow another!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Halloweeeeeeen
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410449View attachment 410450View attachment 410451


Oml i was nezuko so uh demon slayer twins?? Also i love your costumes so much


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Autumn247

Here's a picture of me and my new kitten the other day


----------



## Croconaw

From my eighth trip (from bus or train). This was taken day three of being on the train in one of the many train bathrooms. 


Spoiler


----------



## Kaizer

People have been saying I look like Justin Bieber since I was in High School (2010) lmao. I've also been compared to Macaulay Culkin, Erin Carter, Ryan Reynolds and even John Cena. Lmaoo. I'm not posting my picture tho lol because I'm pretty much the least photogenic person on the planet.


----------



## Calysis

Autumn247 said:


> Here's a picture of me and my new kitten the other day


your kitten has a super cute mustache, omg! ❤

incoming selfie! snapchat filter cause I had a zit but you can still see it. o well.


Spoiler: ft rwby shirt!


----------



## Autumn247

Calysis said:


> your kitten has a super cute mustache, omg! ❤



Thank you!  I named her Miss Mustachio


----------



## *Sakura Miku*

Snowesque said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


your outfit is so cute!!! i love your style :>


----------



## Chris

It's finally warm jumper weather.  ☃ 


Spoiler


----------



## Hype

I posted here awhile back, this is me nowadays.


Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Charcolor

Spoiler









i think i shared a selfie here once when i was like 14...time for an update i guess!


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## allainah

been awhile for me too but I basically look the same



Spoiler: pix












Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## jiny

i want to post here : -p


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Rabirin

Spoiler: haven't posted here in a while!!! pics from my bday lol


----------



## boring

i last posted my face here a few years ago so i guess i should update



Spoiler: some photos


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Got a new outfit in the mail yesterday! I feel so cute and I kinda remind myself of a school-girl! 



Spoiler: hehehehe


----------



## _Rainy_

I’ve been meaning to share a photo of myself because it’s been over a year, but I haven’t had the energy to make myself look nice, so this photo of me when I had chemical burn on my cheeks will have to do. It’s also hard to find a filter that hides how tired I look, but also doesn’t make me look like a Bratz doll.


----------



## _Donut_

Spoiler: Haven't posted in a while, time for a christmas one! :D


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Totoroki said:


> I’ve been meaning to share a photo of myself because it’s been over a year, but I haven’t had the energy to make myself look nice, so this photo of me when I had chemical burn on my cheeks will have to do. It’s also hard to find a filter that hides how tired I look, but also doesn’t make me look like a Bratz doll.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419247


you’re so gorgeous!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

had to post a pic of me wearing my new hood cause it's just so cute ;w;



Spoiler: boop


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> had to post a pic of me wearing my new hood cause it's just so cute ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 420375


That's actually damn classy fox stuff. Like!


----------



## Khaotico

Here be me. Before anyone points it out, yes I know my nose takes up half my face (it looks worse when viewed from the side). That's what happens when you hit your face on everything as a child.



Spoiler


----------



## arikins

surprised i never did this, here's me !



Spoiler: boop











soz i don't have too many pics w out my mask -,-


----------



## Calysis

i know i just posted on the last page, but i got my hair redone and i like it lots! so, here is a picture!!:


Spoiler: purrrrple hair.~


----------



## SpaceTokki77

arikins said:


> surprised i never did this, here's me !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 421354View attachment 421355
> 
> 
> 
> soz i don't have too many pics w out my mask -,-


your hair is so cute! ^^


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Calysis said:


> i know i just posted on the last page, but i got my hair redone and i like it lots! so, here is a picture!!:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: purrrrple hair.~
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 421390



I don't usually comment on photos but your hair is absolutely beautiful!  It frames your face very well. c:


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## biibii

def not a tiktok screengrab that i cropped my @ out of!! happy new years baes!


----------



## iiyyja

Midoriya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> insert
> 
> 
> What I wore recently (yes, the jacket is actual leather).


You're really cute




Mimi Cheems said:


> Got a new outfit in the mail yesterday! I feel so cute and I kinda remind myself of a school-girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> insert


I love the long undershirt/short dress combo. A pair of opaque black tights would pull this look together


----------



## Miharu

It's been a while! <3 Wearing my favorite earring my sister got me for Christmas!  



Spoiler:  hi


----------



## Crash

hi i haven't posted a selfie here since 2015



Spoiler: ?



nope


----------



## dawny

Gonna throw this in here :v


Spoiler: me


----------



## pawpatrolbab

I haven't posted a picture here in a _very_ long time......



Spoiler: Spoiler!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler









Quick before work selfie from earlier today! I really looove how I look here ♡


----------



## SierraMisst

This is mee!  
Haha i love being apart of this community!


----------



## xara

pawpatrolbab said:


> I haven't posted a picture here in a _very_ long time......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!



i love your outfit omg — you look great! i also need that jacket in my life asap.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

SierraMisst said:


> This is mee!
> Haha i love being apart of this community!


your eyeliner is so perfect omg  i could never


----------



## SierraMisst

SpaceTokki77 said:


> your eyeliner is so perfect omg  i could never


Awee thank you !  If its hard for you try using some tape for a guideline 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 11, 2022



xara said:


> i love your outfit omg — you look great! i also need that jacket in my life asap.


----------



## Misha

pawpatrolbab said:


> I haven't posted a picture here in a _very_ long time......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!


Okay, I don't post in here but I love this so so much omg! You look so happy!! Those pants are amazing, and I love the little detail with the chain being rainbow, I've never seen a rainbow one before


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Misha said:


> Okay, I don't post in here but I love this so so much omg! You look so happy!! Those pants are amazing, and I love the little detail with the chain being rainbow, I've never seen a rainbow one before



Thankyou so much!! The chains are actually bird toys from Amazon lol


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: I'll delete this later.


----------



## Foreverfox

Chris said:


> Spoiler: I'll delete this later.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425719


Love the hair and jacket!


----------



## Chris

Foreverfox said:


> Love the hair and jacket!


Thank you very much! January is the perfect month for a style overhaul.


----------



## Alienfish

Chris said:


> Spoiler: I'll delete this later.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425719


Love the jacket as well, love me some fur!


----------



## queenlux

heres some pictures of me! lets be friends


----------



## SpaceTokki77

queenlux said:


> View attachment 426918View attachment 426919View attachment 426921
> heres some pictures of me! lets be friends


you’re so pretty! i love your hair ^^


----------



## bellasmaster

.


----------



## TheRevienne

Here's my ugly mug for consideration, I'll send y'all cheques in the post to fix your computer screens :'D


----------



## Foreverfox

TheRevienne said:


> Here's my ugly mug for consideration, I'll send y'all cheques in the post to fix your computer screens :'D
> 
> View attachment 427287


You aren't ugly at all! And I love your hair!  (also, I totally wish my lashes looked like yours )


----------



## TheRevienne

Foreverfox said:


> You aren't ugly at all! And I love your hair!  (also, I totally wish my lashes looked like yours )


Aww thank you, usually I go for blonde, but thought I'd go auburn for the autumn and ended up liking it   The lashes are falsies unfortunately, not lucky enough to have long ones :'D


----------



## lana.

poof its gone


----------



## Crash

lana. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 427311
> 
> 
> idk if ive ever posted in here so i will probably get scared and delete it but here it is


beautiful perfect queen goddess


----------



## skarmoury

lana. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 427311
> 
> 
> idk if ive ever posted in here so i will probably get scared and delete it but here it is


EXCUSE ME MISS BUT IM IN LOVE WITH U


----------



## Midoriya

Oh no… I deleted my last post in this thread.  I must not be…  confident  

Looks like I have nothing to share here.  Ah, whoops!  Just kidding.  Here’s a picture I took before work this morning.  



Spoiler: feat. my new favorite shirt apparently



Deleted.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> Oh no… I deleted my last post in this thread.  I must not be…  confident
> 
> Looks like I have nothing to share here.  Ah, whoops!  Just kidding.  Here’s a picture I took before work this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: feat. my new favorite shirt apparently


Looking dapper as always!


----------



## Chris

I had a weird night and am feeling oddly self-conscious today. But dress to show it? Never. 



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Being the last person who posted in this thread will just make the contrast all the more striking. 



Spoiler: I can do both.


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

EVERYONE HERE LOOKS EITHER EXTREMELY FANCY AND CLASSY OR JUST ABSOLUTELY PERFECTION AND BEAUTIFUL OR HANDSOME. OKAY EVERYHERE IS FAB AND IF YOU ALL KEEP SAYING THAT YOU ARENT OR THAT "im so uggo" THEN I WILL BE SAD. WE ARE ALL AMAZING AND WONDERFUL CAUSE YOU ALL ARE FAB ON A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL OKAY. I love you all so much so bye bye for nowieeeee like I could never compared to all of you


----------



## gigii

Mr_Keroppi said:


> EVERYONE HERE LOOKS EITHER EXTREMELY FANCY AND CLASSY OR JUST ABSOLUTELY PERFECTION AND BEAUTIFUL OR HANDSOME. OKAY EVERYHERE IS FAB AND IF YOU ALL KEEP SAYING THAT YOU ARENT OR THAT "im so uggo" THEN I WILL BE SAD. WE ARE ALL AMAZING AND WONDERFUL CAUSE YOU ALL ARE FAB ON A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL OKAY. I love you all so much so bye bye for nowieeeee like I could never compared to all of you


ik!! every1 stop saying that ur ugly! your so pretty/handsome!


----------



## allainah

Spoiler:  yesterday


----------



## gigii

allainah said:


> Spoiler:  yesterday


omg ur so gorge i cant-


----------



## SpaceTokki77

allainah said:


> Spoiler:  yesterday


ur so pretty and ur skin is so clear what??


----------



## Alienfish

Spoiler: Booyah


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Chris said:


> Being the last person who posted in this thread will just make the contrast all the more striking.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 428320


Wait is the one above you the same person? If so this just proves how clothing can change your look so so much! THEY DONT LOOK THE SAME SO IF THEY ARE THEN CLOTHING REALLY DOES ALOT. LIKE WOWIE


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler









Got my hair re-highlighted. I definitely missed the blonde too much ;w; Hopefully the next time I get it re-highlighted there’s more blonde! I miss looking as fully blonde as possible


----------



## Chris

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Wait is the one above you the same person? If so this just proves how clothing can change your look so so much! THEY DONT LOOK THE SAME SO IF THEY ARE THEN CLOTHING REALLY DOES ALOT. LIKE WOWIE


They're both of me, yes. Mister by day and Mistress by night.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Chris said:


> They're both of me, yes. Mister by day and Mistress by night.


Omg thats so interesting. YOU LOOK FAB ON EACH


----------



## biibii

dyed my hair red


----------



## Autumn247

I took a picture today of myself that I don’t absolutely hate


----------



## Bluebellie

Poof. Gone.


----------



## Foreverfox

Sorry for the barrage of pictures, but it's the first time I've dressed up in forever and I actually felt pretty!  also, yes this is my closet, yes I have ALOT of shoes and dresses (and a Rosalina costume) and, yes I'm obsessed with Tiffany. Also, holy god why are these pictures so huge,
 I'm so sorry.



Spoiler











Spoiler: more+roses and hubs


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Foreverfox said:


> Sorry for the barrage of pictures, but it's the first time I've dressed up in forever and I actually felt pretty!  also, yes this is my closet, yes I have ALOT of shoes and dresses (and a Rosalina costume) and, yes I'm obsessed with Tiffany. Also, holy god why are these pictures so huge,
> I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more+roses and hubs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430119
> View attachment 430120
> View attachment 430121


YOU ARE GORGOUS! BEAUTIFUL! The shade of blue is just PERFECT TOO! My closet is just filled with old baby blankets and clothes I cant fit into anymore....


----------



## Foreverfox

Mr_Keroppi said:


> YOU ARE GORGOUS! BEAUTIFUL! The shade of blue is just PERFECT TOO! My closet is just filled with old baby blankets and clothes I cant fit into anymore....


Thank you so much, Keroppi!!  haha I actually have my son's baby blanket behind me peeping by my hand hahaha and I have tons of clothes that don't fit me too, some that will again one day, some that never will again!


----------



## skarmoury

biibii said:


> View attachment 430060
> dyed my hair red


I JUST SAW THIS NOW AND UM WOW Hi hi ???? hi um. hi i think ur pretty pls notice me thank u


----------



## Midoriya

Delete.


----------



## biibii

skarmoury said:


> I JUST SAW THIS NOW AND UM WOW Hi hi ???? hi um. hi i think ur pretty pls notice me thank u


omg skar bye ilysm thank you so much queen <3


----------



## Croconaw

Woooooop, nothin’ to see here.


----------



## poweradeex

A recent photo of me


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Croconaw

Deleted.


----------



## Holla

I haven’t posted in here in a while. I honestly don’t look much different, though I haven’t cut my hair in probably a year so there’s that. These are all basically from my trip to Hawaii last month.


Spoiler



Saw some bamboo on a hike




Pearl Harbor Aviation Museum - this one was indoors so mask was required 




Also at the museum but outside - no mask required




China Walls - has nothing to do with China but a cool rock formation at the edge of the island nonetheless. Really dangerous to go swimming here by the way - we just came for the sights and then left.




Last full day in Hawaii we went to the big island to see Kilauea. Yes that’s the active volcano that people had to evacuate for just a couple years ago. Pretty chill in this photo thankfully.


----------



## Chris

From last night. I went to a candlelit ballet.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Tried a new style. Trying to go for emo/grunge-ish? c:
What do y'all think?!



Spoiler


----------



## hzl

Mimi Cheems said:


> Tried a new style. Trying to go for emo/grunge-ish? c:
> What do y'all think?!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 433444View attachment 433445


love your style


----------



## Midoriya

deleted.


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: COVID made me do it.


----------



## Foreverfox

Chris said:


> Spoiler: COVID made me do it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434068


I don't think there's anything you could do that wouldn't look killer. You can rock everything!


----------



## Chris

Foreverfox said:


> I don't think there's anything you could do that wouldn't look killer. You can rock everything!


Thank you! I don't think I'll ever tire of experimenting with hair, cosmetics, and fashion. This was done on a whim out of pure boredom and I absolutely love the result.


----------



## WeiMoote

Chris said:


> Spoiler: COVID made me do it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434068


You're really rockin' it!!


----------



## tumut

It would kill me to smile


----------



## Rabirin

Spoiler: got my nose double pierced!!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Rabirin said:


> Spoiler: got my nose double pierced!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434889


You are so pretty!!


----------



## Rabirin

Foreverfox said:


> You are so pretty!!


thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Rabirin said:


> Spoiler: got my nose double pierced!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434889


so so pretty! ;v;


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Lumos

Spoiler: Without makeup/fringe!












Spoiler: With makeup/fringe!


----------



## xara

Lumos said:


> snip


you’re so pretty!! i absolutely love your top in the 2nd picture, too.


----------



## Lumos

xara said:


> you’re so pretty!! i absolutely love your top in the 2nd picture, too.


Ahh thank you !


----------



## deana

Spoiler: A bit of a different look from me


----------



## SpaceTokki77

deana said:


> Spoiler: A bit of a different look from me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435469


deanaaaa ur so pretty?? also that top is so cute :0


----------



## xara

deana said:


> snip


first of all, you’re absolutely _gorgeous_. second of all, i love your top! it’s so cute. :’o


----------



## deana

SpaceTokki77 said:


> deanaaaa ur so pretty?? also that top is so cute :0





xara said:


> first of all, you’re absolutely _gorgeous_. second of all, i love your top! it’s so cute. :’o


You are both too sweet.  The shirt is one of my favourites right now, heres the full image in all its glory 



Spoiler: Shirt


----------



## xara

deana said:


> You are both too sweet.  The shirt is one of my favourites right now, heres the full image in all its glory
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435606


love it!! where’d you get it, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Chris

I've a date today. Goth girl. Into vampires. Hoping this does the job.



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Plume

beleted


----------



## jiny

took a pic w rilakkuma c:


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## ali.di.magix

It has been a hot minute since I've posted here 


Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ali.di.magix said:


> It has been a hot minute since I've posted here
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436637


Helloooo gorgeous!


----------



## Chris

Had a date last night. Not with the same girl as in my last post.  



Spoiler


----------



## Franny

this is the shortest my hair has been since middle school. the hair dresser kind of messed it up but my hair grows out super fast so i don't worry too much about it.



Spoiler


----------



## Snowesque

On that old-school kick. Also, got festive with a bunny. 



Spoiler


----------



## Firesquids

Snowesque said:


> On that old-school kick. Also, got festive with a bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Beautiful coord!


----------



## Franny

Snowesque said:


> On that old-school kick. Also, got festive with a bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


i love your coord!! where did you get that bolero from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Snowesque

Franny said:


> i love your coord!! where did you get that bolero from if you dont mind me asking?


Thanks!! It's this one from Baby, the Stars Shine Bright.


----------



## Franny

Snowesque said:


> Thanks!! It's this one from Baby, the Stars Shine Bright.


oooh thank you, i asked cause i thought it was one from taobao i saw but i see the btssb one is a bit nicer looking lol. thank you!


----------



## Bizhiins

Posting this because I need to focus on self-love a little bit more 



Spoiler: meee









Also my lovely kitty is in the back


----------



## AlyssaAC

Deleted.


----------



## xara

Bizhiins said:


> snip


you and your kitty are both so gorgeous!! i love your hair and the style it’s in.


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Autumn247

Got my new glasses today, I like them


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Red.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler









Finally got around to taking a picture of myself that I like ;v;


----------



## tumut

Spoiler: hi its finally nice out an not cold


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I finally mustered up the courage to post here! ^^
Edit: Added a new image because fricking I love my Zelda sweater.


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Snowesque

Just some shiro. ☁
Finally getting warmer, so shorter sleeves!



Spoiler


----------



## merinda!

Spoiler: hello frens enjoy this 240p selfie xx from an ol' timer here


----------



## Gene.

Spoiler: ooga booga








watch me get insecure and delete this tomorrow morning


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Snowesque said:


> Just some shiro. ☁
> Finally getting warmer, so shorter sleeves!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





merinda! said:


> Spoiler: hello frens enjoy this 240p selfie xx from an ol' timer here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 441129





Genexte said:


> Spoiler: ooga booga
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 441140
> 
> 
> watch me get insecure and delete this tomorrow morning


I left this thread for a few days and now it's full of models


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was taking funny pics w my cat yesterday 


Spoiler


----------



## moo_nieu

.


----------



## Midoriya

moo_nieu said:


> put on some eye makeup today and i feel pretty c: i dont usually wear makeup or jewelry but its been making me feel happier lately. i ordered some green dye that wont be here for at least another week, but i think it will look cool!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looking great, friendo!


----------



## xara

Gene. said:


> snip


you better not i s2g. you’re literally the human embodiment of sunshine; you’re so radiant... 



xSuperMario64x said:


> snip


my bestie is so cute?????  and your kitty is so beautiful omg. <33



moo_nieu said:


> snip


PARKER. PARKER PARKER PARKER ARE YOU KIDDING ME. YOU’RE LITERALLY THE PRETTIEST PERSON TO EVER WALK THIS EARTH. YOU’RE SO STUNNING.


----------



## allainah

a lil fairy on a swing


----------



## QueenCobra

A chicken with shoes, or a longlegs from One Piece.


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: RIP mohawk.


----------



## moo_nieu

my hair dye came today!


Spoiler



.


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Croconaw

Venti said:


> -snip-


Nice shirt! What does it say or is it a reference to anything? I’m not too familiar with the Japanese(?).


----------



## Midoriya

Croconaw said:


> Nice shirt! What does it say or is it a reference to anything? I’m not too familiar with the Japanese(?).



I've actually been wondering that myself!  I don't know... if anyone here does know, please tell me.


----------



## moo_nieu

Venti said:


> I've actually been wondering that myself!  I don't know... if anyone here does know, please tell me.


aikido! 合氣道


----------



## Chrysopal

A head and some shoulders, also knees and toes. Respectfully eyes, ears, mouth and a nose.


----------



## Croconaw

I was debating between sticking to blue or dying my hair purple, so my favorite person helped me out. 


Spoiler


----------



## Mimi Cheems

hello everybody.
*dies*



Spoiler: meme im referencing


----------



## Nankurunaisa

I don't really love to post full pictures of me these days but this is.... My face without the eyes!!!! And the star of this photo, my mole!!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Finally got everything I needed for my little 'pastel cute' Mitsuri Kanroji look for AnimeBoston!!!






PS: Wig still hasn't been properly styled, my friend will be helping me with that T^T


----------



## Rabirin

Mimi Cheems said:


> Finally got everything I needed for my little 'pastel cute' Mitsuri Kanroji look for AnimeBoston!!!
> 
> View attachment 442301View attachment 442302
> PS: Wig still hasn't been properly styled, my friend will be helping me with that T^T



So cute!!!


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: day to night.



*Left was for a work presentation; right was for celebratory drinks with my girlfriend after!*


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

I don’t really want to show an up-close picture of my face but I feel like I should post here at some point so here’s a pic of me at a horse show from a few months ago *yikes*


----------



## Rabirin

i tried out a new way of doing eyeliner that's supposed to work more me as i have hooded eyes, n i think i did a pretty decent job if i say so myself, i'm pretty new to makeup though!



Spoiler


----------



## Mairmalade

Hoodies forever! I wish my hair would stay parted like this when it's fully dry, but curly hair be doing things you don't want it to. 



Spoiler


----------



## SpaceTokki77

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> I don’t really want to show an up-close picture of my face but I feel like I should post here at some point so here’s a pic of me at a horse show from a few months ago *yikes*View attachment 443588


omg stop i ride too, what division do u ride in ?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

SpaceTokki77 said:


> omg stop i ride too, what division do u ride in ?


WAIT YOU DO?! omg i had no idea i thought i had to be the only equestrian on here!! That picture was from an IEA show (hunt seat) where I was only walk trot canter, but this season I’m going to do probably either crossrails or 2’. I’m also doing some schooling shows with my lease horse this summer in the 2’3” division which I am really excited about.


----------



## Beanz

i like this picture of myself a lot, may delete later. sorry for bumping this thread 


Spoiler: pic


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Chris

It's my partner & I's first time attending a pride event as a couple today. Had to put a little effort in. 



Spoiler: 🏳️‍🌈


----------



## angiepie

Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox

"Mommy, do you want to take a picture? I want to take a picture, Mommy!"


Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: my fit from yesterday



oh no, it's gone!


----------



## Croconaw

-Deleted-


----------



## Chris

Been feeling low as hell recently. Major difference waking up and actually liking what I saw in the mirror this morning.



Spoiler: The shirt is doing 99% of the work.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Deleted until I can format my video properly.


----------



## Rabirin

Spoiler: i did some fake lashes for the first time!


----------



## Snowesque

From the frilly reprieve between back-to-back 10hr shifts. 



Spoiler


----------



## tessa grace

Spoiler: hehe








I do not wear glasses, these are my friends and I could NOT see, hahaha. But anyways this is my first real photo if myself on here, and I liked this one but when I get my hair cut I'll probably share a much more updated photo.


----------



## moo_nieu

.


----------



## Midoriya

moo_nieu said:


> did my eye makeup for self care today  mask bc ive got a breakout rn d:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - snip -



Your mask is adorable, friend!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm wearing my Sublime shirt today, it was one of my mom's favorite bands 



Spoiler


----------



## Croconaw

Deleted.


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: it's summer, so I had to bust out the designer sunglasses



oh no, is gone!



Probably one of the only times you'll see me with hair covering my ears.  I really need a haircut, haha.


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: Saturday ✨ fresh ✨ vibes 😎 



gone!


----------



## tessa grace

Spoiler: new haircut


----------



## Chrysopal

Spoiler: Mimi


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: ayyyyyy, what's up TBT fair 2022!  we made it!



deleted.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Venti said:


> Spoiler: ayyyyyy, what's up TBT fair 2022!  we made it!


Thank goodness, with this heat wave going on I needed something cool


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: The Gnome is cuter than the real thing. Sorry.


----------



## tessa grace

Spoiler: was feeling myself today😌


----------



## allainah

I cut my bangs last night with a shaving razor LOL but I think it came out okay


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

allainah said:


> I cut my bangs last night with a shaving razor LOL but I think it came out okay
> View attachment 452694


Girl you are GORGEOUS


----------



## allainah

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> Girl you are GORGEOUS


THANK YOU Emmaka you're the sweetest ily


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Hello everybody.​


----------



## Dim

…


----------



## moo_nieu

.


----------



## xara

moo_nieu said:


> snip


BROOOO.... you’re so stunning omg


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Spoiler: haven't posted here in a while!!


----------



## Croconaw

Deleted.


----------



## Firesquids

Spoiler: Heat waves been faking me out


----------



## Franny

Spoiler: professhhh









Not the biggest fan of my appearance but I will never look this professional ever again XD it needs to be documented


----------



## moo_nieu

.


----------



## Gem of Paradise

Merida from Brave, only older. (She’s a teen and I’m 28)


----------



## LoserMom

Spoiler: Dis be me


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: new clothes/fall fit!



deleted.


----------



## Plume

My phone recommended me this photo from the same day last year of me and my kitty, and I kinda like it. 


Spoiler: cat and i


----------



## Croconaw

Deleted.


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: I'll take any opportunity to wear a tie.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Chris said:


> Spoiler: I'll take any opportunity to wear a tie.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 459771


This... this is a serve. The septum ring really throws the whole look together. AND THE JACKET! GOD. The tie looks so good on you too ;v;

Anyways... um... ummm... 



Spoiler









H-hi...


----------



## Midoriya

I probably already shared this... but!  I realized it's my favorite picture I've taken of myself this year.  



Spoiler



Gone now.


----------



## tessa grace

Got a new sweater and im fr obsessed 



Spoiler: hehe


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler








I am the storm that is approaching.. ​


----------



## Jacob

Getting ready for date night, been a while since I've shared 



Spoiler


----------



## Oblivia

Beautiful nature shots from my (potentially) last hike of the year!



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Oblivia said:


> Beautiful nature shots from my (potentially) last hike of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462728
> View attachment 462729
> View attachment 462730
> View attachment 462731
> View attachment 462732
> View attachment 462733



Oh wow, these nature shots look so awesome!  I love hiking, so I'm super jealous right now, haha.


----------



## Oblivia

Midoriya said:


> Oh wow, these nature shots look so awesome!  I love hiking, so I'm super jealous right now, haha.


Oh, totally! It's one of the things I most look forward to during summertime.


----------



## Franny

Ready for Halloween 


Spoiler


----------



## TheDuke55

Midoriya said:


> Oh wow, these nature shots look so awesome!  I love hiking, so I'm super jealous right now, haha.


They're going to be for Mistriel's next mirror event.


----------



## Chris

Oblivia said:


> Beautiful nature shots from my (potentially) last hike of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462728
> View attachment 462729
> View attachment 462730
> View attachment 462731
> View attachment 462732
> View attachment 462733


Gorgeous. 



Mimi Cheems said:


> This... this is a serve. The septum ring really throws the whole look together. AND THE JACKET! GOD. The tie looks so good on you too ;v;



Thank you! I actually meant to flip my septum before whatever it was I had on that day. Was either a presentation or a job interview. 

I hate compromising self-expression for professionalism. This is more 'me' - from last weekend. 



Spoiler


----------



## Snowesque

Was feeling festive! 



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: from a few weeks ago



deleted.


----------



## Autumn247

Just got back from the dentist.  Finally got all the dental work finished.  Got the permanent crown put in, happy with how my teeth look now.  They may not be the best but they're better than they were 



Spoiler


----------



## Mairmalade

My lazy Halloween costume - a Stitch onesie from Lilo & Stitch


----------



## Franny

spooky witchy vibes for a halloween village lolita meet!



Spoiler


----------



## Beanz

Spoiler: gotta go fast-



its gone now


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler









Got a new piercing last week! My vertical labret c: I also love my smile in this ;v;​


----------



## tumut

Spoiler











Fall vibe has ARRIVED


----------



## Chris

Some truly dreadful candid photos from my mate's wedding reception yesterday. 



Spoiler


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted.


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: 🏀



Deleted.


----------



## Rabirin

Spoiler: my birthday look!








 been a while since I’ve posted here but here’s me in all my new piercing glory


----------



## Dim

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: Date night.


----------



## MaryGold




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Spoiler: Because I feel like it



I probably have the messiest hair in the history of mankind but that's besides the point


----------



## tessa grace

Spoiler: felt cute


----------



## Neb

I haven’t uploaded on here in a year, so here’s what I look like now!


Spoiler: From a hike last month


----------



## NookSchnook




----------



## Rabirin

tessa grace said:


> Spoiler: felt cute
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 470422


wednesday adam vibes!!


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: new drip I got



deleted.


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: new year, new look











My friend told me I look like the main character who always rides a black motorcycle.  I guess it fits, lol.


----------

